# *** 2017-18 Pennsylvania Hunting Thread ***



## Viper69

Well good to see the new thread for this year..

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Awesome. Almost time to mail in for doe tags.


----------



## full moon64

When are we able too buy archery license?doe permits ??


----------



## brushdog

I'll be checking in too!


----------



## Mathias

Rec'd my secondary gobbler tag reminder today too.
Had a decent buck out back tonight, probably 12" of growth one one side (now a 3pt) and a short mess on the other.
Fox and her pups out back daily, I'm sick of it because my Sage sees the droppings as a treat. I know where the den is and will take steps to persuade them to relocate.


----------



## tyepsu

I will be getting out over the next few weekends to check cams/replace batteries, check on and move/hang treestands. This buck appears to be off to a good start.


----------



## Blade0414

Just started running cams. Nothing crazy big- but deer within 15 yards of my tree. I'll take it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Had cams out for a while up in potter county. Not a whole lot of growth on the bucks yet. But getting bears pics every where i have cams.
View attachment 5991817
View attachment 5991825


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

So what hunts does everyone have planned for this season, besides the obvious? Some mentioned in the previous thread what's on tap for 2017. Taunto has ID elk. Anyone going abroad or maybe AK? 

I'm in on WY archery elk with a general tag this season an my old man is going to join us this year at 66 years young. Looks like a short IL deer hunt is a go as well in November. If my PA deer tag isn't punched by December, I was thinking of taking to the big woods for a public land backpack rifle hunt. I know some of you north woods guys have had some great success at that style of hunting.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> So what hunts does everyone have planned for this season, besides the obvious? Some mentioned in the previous thread what's on tap for 2017. Taunto has ID elk. Anyone going abroad or maybe AK?
> 
> I'm in on WY archery elk with a general tag this season an my old man is going to join us this year at 66 years young. Looks like a short IL deer hunt is a go as well in November. If my PA deer tag isn't punched by December, I was thinking of taking to the big woods for a public land backpack rifle hunt. I know some of you north woods guys have had some great success at that style of hunting.


Does a NJ bear hunt count as going abroad?


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Does a NJ bear hunt count as going abroad?


I was thinking Canada or maybe even another continent, but NJ bear is certainly outside of PA and qualifies. Where in NJ you heading? Certainly no shortage of bears there!


----------



## yetihunter1

Zone 1 and Zone 2, first time actively hunting bear. Have a couple of friends who are avid bear hunters who talked me into it this year. Wife is less than happy after she heard I will be on the ground 25yds from the bear haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> I was thinking Canada or maybe even another continent, but NJ bear is certainly outside of PA and qualifies. Where in NJ you heading? Certainly no shortage of bears there!


I have a baby on the way so my far far and away hunting adventures are on hold for a bit.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> I have a baby on the way so my far far and away hunting adventures are on hold for a bit.


Congrats! That's awesome.


----------



## vonfoust

Odd years are bird years for me so no archery trips planned. If I tag out in PA will head to OH as per usual.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks for turning the page Nick.....

Here's to a safe and successful 17/18 season for all....:darkbeer:


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> So what hunts does everyone have planned for this season, besides the obvious? Some mentioned in the previous thread what's on tap for 2017. Taunto has ID elk. Anyone going abroad or maybe AK?
> 
> I'm in on WY archery elk with a general tag this season an my old man is going to join us this year at 66 years young. Looks like a short IL deer hunt is a go as well in November. If my PA deer tag isn't punched by December, I was thinking of taking to the big woods for a public land backpack rifle hunt. I know some of you north woods guys have had some great success at that style of hunting.


OTC CO Elk again. If you get serious about that big woods thing shoot me a pm.


----------



## Mathias

Less than 90 days and we'll be shooting some doves, always a great time. Made better with the addition of a dog this year :dog1:


----------



## goathillinpa

Nice to see the new thread. Hopefully this thread gets filled with some huge bucks this year!!


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> OTC CO Elk again. If you get serious about that big woods thing shoot me a pm.


Very nice. Good luck. We'll be in CO next year hopefully. I'm in preference point purgatory so I'm going to drop down to a unit that my buddy can draw. I was chasing 76, but with creep I'm always or one or two away. 

Thanks for the offer. Appreciate it. If I don't tag a buck down here, I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Woohoo!!! I'm ready with a fleet of cameras to try and get some good footage this year. Leaving shortly for annual trip to Pine Creek near Blackwell PA. When I get back then it's time to buy license and start scheming...of course I'm first of all anxious to get some fawns on cam. 

Good hunting to all, no matter your preferred weapon or season.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Less than 90 days and we'll be shooting some doves, always a great time. Made better with the addition of a dog this year :dog1:


I have to get Maisy out and around some shotgun fire again. She seems a little jumpy with some loud unexpected noises lately and I want to make sure she'll be OK in the field come September.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I have to get Maisy out and around some shotgun fire again. She seems a little jumpy with some loud unexpected noises lately and I want to make sure she'll be OK in the field come September.


You ever try the recordings of shotgun fire? It worked well on my GWP when he was a pup and skittish the first couple times a rattled a shot off. It's great to play them while they're crated. Start at low volume and then slowly increase over time. Worked for Gunnar.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> When are we able too buy archery license?doe permits ??


ttt


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I believe general licenses go on sale June 19. Doe tags in early to mid July.


----------



## full moon64

HNTRDAVE said:


> I believe general licenses go on sale June 19. Doe tags in early to mid July.


thanks


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Congrats! That's awesome.


thanks, its gonna be a wild ride for the next....forever....


----------



## Mathias

I'm not wishing away time either, too much to do and never enough time to do it. 
But I dream of time in my stands. This one shows the evolution of my favorite sit.
View attachment 5995993
View attachment 5996001


----------



## jtkratzer

So it begins. I need to get cameras out. I want to see if I can get pictures of fawns for the kids.


----------



## nicko

So if you want a hardcopy of the PA hunting rules and regulations digest when you buy your 2017-18 PA hunting license, you're gonna have to pay for it. $6.00. Thy need a license fee increase in a big way.

Saw this on the PAGC Facebook feed:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

HUNTING LICENSES TO GO ON SALE JUNE 19

Important Changes:
1) Pocket guide included with license instead of full digest*
2) Pheasant Permit
*Antlerless deer applications, pink application envelopes and harvest report cards will still be provided with a license purchase

One noticeable change for 2017-18 license buyers is that the full regulations digest typically given out when licenses are purchased is not being provided for free this year.

Instead, all license buyers will receive a complimentary “pocket-guide” that contains general hunting regulations, hunting hours, fluorescent orange requirements, a map of the Wildlife Management Units, and season dates and bag limits.

License buyers who wish to view the full digest can do so online at the www.pgc.pa.gov, or they can opt to purchase a printed digest for $6. Digests will be sold over-the-counter at Game Commission Region Offices and Harrisburg Headquarters. When purchased elsewhere, the digests will be mailed directly to license buyers.

By no longer giving free digests to all license buyers, the Game Commission will save significantly on the cost of printing and mailing hundreds of thousands of digests.

Game Commission Executive Director Bryan Burhans explained this decision is being motivated by the agency’s financial situation, which already has caused the Game Commission to eliminate programs and reduce personnel.

“These kinds of reductions in services are necessary as the Game Commission approaches nearly two decades without an increase in the cost of a general hunting or furtaker license,” Burhans said.

Read more about what is included with a general hunting license: http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx…


----------



## Mathias

Releases: what are you guys using?
I've always been a index finger guy. Tried a bunch over the years, seemed to always settle upon Scott. I bought a Short n Sweet recently after trying several at LAS. I didn't care for it and would have returned it but for my pup intervening :embara:
I tried some Carter's there and ordered a RX-1.
It arrived today. Only had time for a dozen shots, but I can say it's a winner. Ofttimes when I switch releases my grouping shifts. None of that today and my groups tightened.

I have yet to see a fawn....maybe up north this weekend.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed Nick, long overdue for a fee increase. I'll pay the $6 and consider it a donation.


----------



## nicko

Truball Fang wrist release here. I like it a lot better than the caliper style head. When I switched to it, my groups immediately got smaller.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I'm using the Scott echo. Real nice release


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Matt I'm using the Scott echo. Real nice release


You're just using it because your name is Scott and you like hearing your own name.


----------



## jacobh

Haha sssshhhh!!! Don't tell anyone


----------



## 12-Ringer

I haven't opened the guide in years, since I got a smart phone really. Can pull it up and find things faster afield. Wish they'd just figure something out....if they can't increase licenses because they can't figure out how to play nice with the other agencies, raise tag prices (Archery, muzzloader, migratory game bird, bear, second turkey, and antlerless)....has to be more than one way to get this right??

Joe


----------



## BowhunterT100

I'll be heading to NY for Archery and rifle season, and Illinois for muzzleloader season this year Lord willing. I shoot a stan shoot off 3 finger and love it.


----------



## KMiha

I'm in...

Haven't seen any fawns either, have been keeping an eye out but have yet to see any.


----------



## superslamsam

Awesome, love seeing the new thread begin. Kind of a point of pride with me that the "Pennsylvania" thread is one of the largest on AT! I will be bow hunting elk in CO, deer in PA, NY and maybe IN and mountain lion in New Mexico. Have some new equipment to try out this year too. Been hunting traditional the last several years and love it and have been successful, but bought a new Prime this spring so I'm looking forward to using it as well. Also, just got a Spott Hogg Keeton release that I'm liking. Good luck to everyone this year! Can't wait to see how everybody else's season progresses!


----------



## Mathias

with the pending 90 degree days we should see some fawn action. All this rain, probably just needed some sunshine/heat to help them grow :wink:


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Matt I'm using the Scott echo. Real nice release


Scott, do feel that your groups are better with the Echo? I have one as well and just not went back to my open hook Scott and feel that my groups were a little tighter with my Rhino. 

Also curious who here shoots with both eyes open? I've done it in the past just shooting in the backyard, but have always shied away from shooting with both eyes in a hunting situation. Guess I don't have the confidence. I've been shooting lately with both open and concentrating on focusing on the point of aim. I do see a noticeable difference. For one, the trajectory is clear and you can immediately tell if you torqued your shot and it seems to help with follow through. Just curious to hear what others think.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Scott, do feel that your groups are better with the Echo? I have one as well and just not went back to my open hook Scott and feel that my groups were a little tighter with my Rhino.
> 
> Also curious who here shoots with both eyes open? I've done it in the past just shooting in the backyard, but have always shied away from shooting with both eyes in a hunting situation. Guess I don't have the confidence. I've been shooting lately with both open and concentrating on focusing on the point of aim. I do see a noticeable difference. For one, the trajectory is clear and you can immediately tell if you torqued your shot and it seems to help with follow through. Just curious to hear what others think.



I shoot with both eyes open - but I did miss last year :dontknow:

In all seriousness - been doing it for years and can't imagine not doing it that way now...did take a little getting used to initially, but I have a better experience with both eyes opened...easier to track arrow flight, see impact, etc...

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> I shoot with both eyes open - but I did miss last year :dontknow:
> 
> In all seriousness - been doing it for years and can't imagine not doing it that way now...did take a little getting used to initially, but I have a better experience with both eyes opened...easier to track arrow flight, see impact, etc...
> 
> Joe


I'm finding that I have to close my left eye briefly just to assure myself that my housing is centered in my peep. I've been shooting a bow for 25 years and have always shot with one eye even though I use both eyes when shooting trap, skeet or bird. Another advantage that I noticed is that the pin doesn't appear to float as much since it's blurred. Sometimes I can get a little jumpy in a hunting situation and punch the shot. I now shoot with my middle finger. I swear, for a time I though my index finger hand a mind of it's own.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> . Another advantage that I noticed is that the pin doesn't appear to float as much since it's blurred. .


Curious - is that with both eyes opened or just one...

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Curious - is that with both eyes opened or just one...
> 
> Joe


With both open. I think it's because with both eyes open, it's easier for me to focus downrange. I guess the pin doesn't distract me as much.


----------



## 2Rsquared

Mathias said:


> Releases: what are you guys using?.


Stan - Just X

It is first first thumb release since shooting a Scott Mongoose for the last 20 years or so. Had it for about a year now and feel my groups are better. Very consistent and crisp trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Friday 5 o'clock foam punching. Good way to relax at the end of the week .


----------



## nicko

Good shooting session deserves a reward.

On another note, I have had the rack and skull cap from the buck I shot back in November hanging from the playset in the backyard. I never got around to boiling the hide off and I just had it hanging out there. I looked at it yesterday and the squirrels have been having their way with it.


----------



## Mathias

Enjoy the weekend Nick. We should get together and shoot some evening...


----------



## Mathias

My weekend









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looks really peaceful up there Matt. Very nice.


----------



## rogersb

I got out and walked the dogs 3 miles this am and saw my first fawn in my area. Then this afternoon I was spraying apple trees in the woods and found one bedded next to an apple tree. I'm putting a camera out in a new location tomorrow and hoping to find a couple nice bucks hiding in the thick stuff.


----------



## HamSolo

Anyone know any good PA bear outfits?


----------



## Mathias

3 deer in my plot, still no fawns.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

1st fire '17









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt love the view at your place, remind me how much land do you have up there? 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## nicko

Great vid again LTG.


----------



## rmm60985

Haven't been active on this thread the past couple seasons but hope to change that this year. More time now that school is over. I'll be hunting CO for rifle elk with my old man (graduation present), WV and OH for deer.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6009041

Highlight of my card pulls, pretty lean so far this year.


----------



## Mathias

They can read!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> They can read!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Worth doing some avoidance training with that pup there. I have been fortunate to only have to pull a few quills so far.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> 3 deer in my plot, still no fawns.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> I haven't seen a single fawn and never really do until sometime in July.Give it some time.They're out there.


----------



## Mathias

Found a number of beds in my fields.
We did see 3 grouse this weekend which is encouraging. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnv2675

I plan on heading out today to put my cameras up. I'm pretty sure most of the good sized bucks I'd seen last year survived deer season, so I'm looking forward to seeing them this year on the camera. Hard to believe deer season is just over 3 months away in 2B!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Saw this one Saturday at 10 yards....

View attachment 6014873


----------



## nicko

I gotta get some cameras out. I always love pulling cards and popping them in the computer to see what showed.


----------



## KMiha

We usually put cameras out around the Fourth of July and then wait about a month or so to pull them. In the mean time, I'll take some cruises at last light to see what's out walking around.


----------



## Viper69

Looking forward to July. That's when I get my cameras out.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

My cameras are all out in Pennsylvania and Ohio. I have 2 more stands to hang in Pennsylvania and 1, maybe 2 to hang in Ohio. I like everything hung by mid July and then I only check each camera every 5 weeks.


----------



## johnv2675

I ended up putting my one camera out yesterday. As I was hiking into the woods, I heard a deer grunting very loudly. The undergrowth was too thick to see anything, but it was very loud. I can't wait to check the pictures on all my cameras - I love looking at the deer and watching the antlers grow.


----------



## schlep1967

In for the annual discussion.


----------



## shootwithkids

Tagged!


----------



## Viper69

Trying something new this Saturday. Going on a rattlesnake hunt. Should be fun. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnv2675

I checked a camera today that I hadn't checked since before Christmas. The camera is a Bushnell Trophy Cam HD, and it took over 5500 pictures during the coldest months of the year and still has 2/3 of a charge left. I was impressed.

I finally got a picture of the albino deer I had seen once at dusk while driving, and I got some pictures of red fox and coyotes. One buck still had its antlers on March 18, and it was a decent sized 8 point. That sort of surprised me.

Would it be legal for me to go out in the woods and sit in my treestand one morning just to watch the deer? I'd wear camo, but I wouldn't carry a bow or anything related to hunting. I just want to watch the deer walk by. Is that ok?


----------



## jacobh

U can sit whenever u want as long as u have no weapon


----------



## johnv2675

Thanks, Jacob. I figured it would be technically within the law, I'm just glad it isn't something that game wardens or other hunters are irritated by. I'm really hoping to catch a glimpse of the albino deer.

On a side note, seeing several hunters walk past my game camera, looking right at it, and continuing past really confirms to me that hunters are a good group of people. I've had a camera stolen, but I am almost positive it was stolen by some idiot teenager and not a hunter. The only group of people I can think of that are as friendly as hunters are mountain bikers...


----------



## Mathias

John, a favorite pastime of mine...just sitting in a tree regardless of time of year. So much to see and entertain us who love the outdoors. Good luck with the albino!


----------



## jacobh

Agreed man go enjoy the outdoors brother!! Good luck finding the albino man take a camera


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> John, a favorite pastime of mine...just sitting in a tree regardless of time of year. So much to see and entertain us who love the outdoors. Good luck with the albino!


Over the last 2 years I've spent more time afield without a weapon than with....it's a good place to reflect and recharge!

Joe


----------



## johnv2675

I like the trail camera pictures of the albino, but I can't wait to try and get a photo of him with my nicer DSLR camera

I don't think I'd feel right about shooting such a special deer, I'd rather let him live, and from what I've read, a lot of hunters agree with me but many also disagree. Maybe someone else in my area will shoot him, but I sure hope not. Anyways, here's the game camera pictures. I'm not quite sure if it's technically albino because I can't really tell if the eyes are red and if it has albino "features". And I know the time and date are way off; I'm going into the woods today to change it. Pretty sure the date of the picture is really January 1, 2017 not February 8, 2013.
View attachment 6022785


----------



## Billy H

Without hesitation that albino would be red if it walked under my stand. 
While I enjoy the outdoors I'm not in the habit of sitting in my treestands before the season to watch nature. When I head out with bow in hand it is to kill my quarry. If what im after comes through I wont let it walk because its pretty. I let plenty walk but not for reasons of beautiful nature.


----------



## dougell

johnv2675 said:


> I checked a camera today that I hadn't checked since before Christmas. The camera is a Bushnell Trophy Cam HD, and it took over 5500 pictures during the coldest months of the year and still has 2/3 of a charge left. I was impressed.
> 
> I finally got a picture of the albino deer I had seen once at dusk while driving, and I got some pictures of red fox and coyotes. One buck still had its antlers on March 18, and it was a decent sized 8 point. That sort of surprised me.
> 
> Would it be legal for me to go out in the woods and sit in my treestand one morning just to watch the deer? I'd wear camo, but I wouldn't carry a bow or anything related to hunting. I just want to watch the deer walk by. Is that ok?


You can sit in a tree with a weapon or no weapon whenever you want as coyotes are In all year.I passed on an almost white deer in 1996.I would have no issues killing it but it was on my Buddy's property and his father was kinda weird about it.I would have no issues with anyone killing a white deer but I never would.I've seen it happen three times over the past 10 years and the outrage that ensued wouldn't make it worth it.


----------



## jacobh

That albino is beautiful. Full body mount for me


----------



## dougell

It would make a cool trophy for sure but you'd end up being vilified.There's been an almost white piebald up the road from me for the last 12 years.She sticks close to a few houses and miraculously has never been shot or hit on the road.Every now and then another white one shows up in that area.A few years ago,a different doe in that herd had two completely white fawns.That road was jammed with cars every night with people looking at them.That fall,a neighbor kid of mine legally shot the one in archery season and his buddy killed the other one.The outrage was unreal and it caused 400 acres of timber company land to get posted.People wanted to tar and feather those two kids.


----------



## vonfoust

Viper69 said:


> Trying something new this Saturday. Going on a rattlesnake hunt. Should be fun.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Very cool, but you would never find me intentionally looking for them! Love the pictures though.


----------



## nicko

I don't know if I would shoot a full albino. Not that I have anything against it if somebody does. 

For those who believe in herd genetics, an argument can be made for shooting it as the albinism is a recessive trait.


----------



## TauntoHawk

pure albino would be a tough one, piebald getting an arrow for sure saw one in turkey season with good antler growth the farm said should be 2.5 this year. 

Had a button buck with dwarfism before but never saw him again after about 75 pics one winter


----------



## adr1601

Viper69 said:


> Trying something new this Saturday. Going on a rattlesnake hunt. Should be fun.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Where you heading to?


----------



## Viper69

Tunkhannock area

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Viper69 said:


> Tunkhannock area
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Can't help you there.


----------



## Mathias

Viper69 said:


> Tunkhannock area
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Noxen?

Albino I have zero interest in shooting, a mature piebald game on.

I have no problem sitting in a tree, simply to watch whatever comes by. Some days I sit for a doe and late in the day when the opportunity presents itself, I pass, for a number of reasons. Usually not before a few pics or videos.


----------



## Viper69

I'm guessing near there. I'm just a guest on the hunt so I only know a general area

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Viper69 said:


> Tunkhannock area
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I grew up in Tunkhannock.Where are you hunting snakes at?They always claimed that the rattlesnakes were only on one side of the river up there.The only place I ever saw rattlesnakes up there was between Noxen and Forkston.


----------



## davydtune

In for the new season


----------



## Viper69

Yes it's near Noxen I live about 20 minutes from that area

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

full moon64 said:


> When are we able too buy archery license?doe permits ??


Licenses and dmaps: June 19th

Doe License first round: July 10th


----------



## Dietter700

Hey Everyone! I am new to the forum in general but I am definitely an avid PA Hunter. I am looking forward to taking this journey with this thread. I browsed last years thread quite a bit. A lot of good deer harvested!


----------



## 2Rsquared

Downloaded, printed and bound. 

View attachment 6024793



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishguts430

Back in it for this year. Going to be trying to do one of my hardest tasks i have ever done. To try to kill a public land deer with my new longbow. I have been practicing since the last day of archery season and I'm feeling confident now(until my nerves take over when a deer steps in front of me). My compound string broke on Easter and I told my self i won't fix it and it will make me use the long bow all year. I broke down today and ordered a string. Im still going to take the longbow out more. I'm just confused I don't know here is a group from 25 yards with my new long bow. Sure is a shooter
View attachment 6024849


----------



## nicko

fishguts430 said:


> Back in it for this year. Going to be trying to do one of my hardest tasks i have ever done. To try to kill a public land deer with my new longbow. I have been practicing since the last day of archery season and I'm feeling confident now(until my nerves take over when a deer steps in front of me). My compound string broke on Easter and I told my self i won't fix it and it will make me use the long bow all year. I broke down today and ordered a string. Im still going to take the longbow out more. I'm just confused I don't know here is a group from 25 yards with my new long bow. Sure is a shooter
> View attachment 6024849


You still have a lot of time to practice. Don't give up. That's a good looking group considering no sights, no let-off, no mechanical release, etc. Traditional ain't easy but looks like you're on the right track.


----------



## KMiha

fishguts430 said:


> Back in it for this year. Going to be trying to do one of my hardest tasks i have ever done. To try to kill a public land deer with my new longbow. I have been practicing since the last day of archery season and I'm feeling confident now(until my nerves take over when a deer steps in front of me). My compound string broke on Easter and I told my self i won't fix it and it will make me use the long bow all year. I broke down today and ordered a string. Im still going to take the longbow out more. I'm just confused I don't know here is a group from 25 yards with my new long bow. Sure is a shooter
> View attachment 6024849



Sweeeeeet, keep at it. 

Do you only hunt public land?


----------



## fishguts430

I have one privet property i can hunt but just like the challenge of hunting public land. That's why im torn i like meet in the freezer but like a challenge. 90 percent of the deer i shoot with my compound are under 20 yards so I know i can do it with the longbow. I don't get a lot of shot opportunities so if I mess up with the longbow it might be the only opportunity I get to fill the freezer. Bitter sweet. Makes me upset just thinking about it


----------



## 2Rsquared

fishguts430 said:


> ....here is a group from 25 yards with my new long bow....


That will work. Keep at it. It's worth it. 

I reminisce more often about the game that I have taken with my recurve than any other method. None of them were giants....Actually most were does, but they are some of my most memorable hunts. 

There is just something about watching those fletchings pinwheel to the exact spot that you are looking. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnv2675

Anyone have any recommendations for a broadhead-capable bow target? I bought a cheap target from field and stream last year advertised as a "broadhead-capable target", but I was getting pass-throughs in not too much time. I have a nice big solid target for field points, but nothing good for broadheads. I was hoping to spend less than $100 but up to $150 would be do-able if it was worth it. I like good warranties too


----------



## nick060200

I've been out for about 6 months. Took a break after the last 2 deer I killed in the beginning of the new year. 
Was wondering if anyone is planning on not spending $25 for a pheasant tag this year that normally hunts birds ?


----------



## jacobh

I hunt pheasants but won't buy the stamp this year. Just not enough pheasants to warrant the extra money in my eyes. If we take the dog out it'll be at a private preserve from here on out. I heard that they're going to stock less birds then usual also


----------



## Viper69

Took advantage of the cooler weather this morning and put up a stand and sticks. While putting up the stand had a bear cruise right by under me. Made for a good morning. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

View attachment 6026345
Not going to post much this year , don't need the BS . But I needed to post this up , and you wonder why guys can't find places to hunt . At times I find it embarresing to call myself a hunter .


----------



## Mathias

Ppl and their damned free roaming cats. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Ppl and their damned free roaming cats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Don't give someone the right to shot a cat . I have had dogs screw a few of my hunts up , don't mean I am going to run and arrow thru one .


----------



## Mathias

Stupid move I agree, but free roaming cats are unacceptable.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I think more highly of dogs than I do many people so it would take a major incident to ever make me shoot one.I don't hate cats but I feel differently about them.Free ranging cats are killers and they'll wipe out rabbits and other small animals in a hurry.We have a few stray cats running around my place.I don't think they're pets because you can't approach them but most likely somebody is at least feeding them.We had a bunch of rabbits running around until the cats started showing a regular presence.Now I don't see any.We also have free ranging chickens.I don't have a bunch of money into the chickens but the kids like them.Several times I've seen the chickens take off to later see one of the cats making a stalk.The cats will be dead within the next two weeks and it will be justified.We've had a couple opportunities to kill them but they aren't taking an arrow and they won't be crawling back to someone's house.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Stupid move I agree, but free roaming cats are unacceptable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


This. Need to find a better way.


----------



## Mathias

V-Max

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Not a fan of cats even though we have a pet indoor cat. We had a rabbit earlier this spring that would frequent our yard and munch the clover, but it's been a while since we've seen it. There are number of feral cats that hang around so my guess is that rabbit ended up being dinner. My neighbor behind us, who since passed, would set up have a heart traps and catch them. When we first moved in I asked if he took them to a shelter. He said, "Heck no." Pointed to his rain barrel. It didn't matter what he caught...squirrel, skunk, racoon, cat. It got dunked.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> V-Max
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I wish I could. I live in a borough with a no discharging weapons ordinance, including bows.


----------



## rogersb

fap1800 said:


> Not a fan of cats even though we have a pet indoor cat. We had a rabbit earlier this spring that would frequent our yard and munch the clover, but it's been a while since we've seen it. There are number of feral cats that hang around so my guess is that rabbit ended up being dinner. My neighbor behind us, who since passed, would set up have a heart traps and catch them. When we first moved in I asked if he took them to a shelter. He said, "Heck no." Pointed to his rain barrel. It didn't matter what he caught...squirrel, skunk, racoon, cat. It got dunked.


My FIL is like that. I've asked him why he doesn't just shoot them in the head and be done with it but he says that's how he's always done it.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> V
> 
> Yep,either a 55 gr v-max or a load of #6 heavy shot from a 12ga.You don't use a .22 and you certainly don't use a field point.


----------



## tyepsu

I just got the last 2 weeks of Pennsylvania archery season approved to take off work. Should be a good time to see bucks on their feet.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Stupid move I agree, but free roaming cats are unacceptable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


So your saying your pup gets lose runs onto someones property , its ok for someone to run and arrow thru it ?? The ****ing cat was someones pet .


----------



## fap1800

johnv2675 said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a broadhead-capable bow target? I bought a cheap target from field and stream last year advertised as a "broadhead-capable target", but I was getting pass-throughs in not too much time. I have a nice big solid target for field points, but nothing good for broadheads. I was hoping to spend less than $100 but up to $150 would be do-able if it was worth it. I like good warranties too


The Block is good a target. Holds up well. Hunt for blem models and you could get one under $100. I think I got mine at Cabelas at least 5 years ago. Still stops a broadhead and it sits outside.


----------



## Mathias

Bob, "Don't need the BS", but here you are stirring the pot. Find another target my friend.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I use my 3D target, sparingly, for broadheads once I make my choice(s) for the year, otherwise I'm just a fieldpoint shooter.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Morrel makes a decent BH target for the money.Just don't shoot field points in it


----------



## Mathias

Found this under one of my apple trees.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper69

I guess my area is different. On my road there are many many free roaming cats. Most are barn cats. Heck I have a few in my barn. There are several rabbits in my yard right now without the cats chasing them. Of course there is food put out in all these barns for them to eat. I see no need to shoot a cat to be honest but that's just me.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

tyepsu said:


> I just got the last 2 weeks of Pennsylvania archery season approved to take off work. Should be a good time to see bucks on their feet.


I like the way you think and plan! If weather is cooperative I'll be sitting all day Nov 2-4. 

View attachment 6027457


----------



## Billy H

There used to be a big, grey, mean, gnarley, feral cat at one of my spots.I think I posted about him years ago. Let me tell ya he was king of the jungle. I always knew when he was on the prowl because the squirrels would go nuts. I loved watching his bad self rolling through the woods. I liked that cat. He disappeared after a couple seasons. Probably shot by someone that thought he was a threat to the local ecosystem.


----------



## Mathias

You may be right Billy or it could have been a car, a coyote, the local Chinese restaurant or an acrimonious lottery winner....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Bob, "Don't need the BS", but here you are stirring the pot. Find another target my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Stirring the pot , thats funny !!! Whats real funny you say its ok to shot a families pet cat , but not ok to shot your dog . Why is that ????? Cats are fair game ,but not you dog ???? Maybe your dog might get out one day , and get and arrow run thru him cause he's on someones property where he don't belong and maybe you'll feel what those little kids feel that lost there cat . Im sure that will sit ok with you ????


----------



## Mathias

I rest my case.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I apologize to the rest of you guys for getting off topic and falling prey, my bad.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I see Bobs point. It's not cool to shoot someone's pet. It definitely is bad news even if it wasn't a hunter that did it. There is no excuse good enough. If you look at some of the logic posted here you guys better start shooting birds of prey, foxes, dogs, snakes, cars, people,etc. they have all been known to kill bunny rabbits and chickens. JMO and I don't even really like cats.

Whats with the racially slanted comment? I dislike that stuff more than cats.


----------



## Ebard22

It's pretty obvious that comment was made in sarcasm based on old wives tales. Let's not make mountains out of mole hills.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Licenses on sale Monday! Saw a nice looking buck during my travels at work today. Out past his ears.


----------



## Mathias

HNTRDAVE said:


> Licenses on sale Monday! Saw a nice looking buck during my travels at work today. Out past his ears.


Sweet!

I had a couple in my backyard last evening, one pretty nice.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I hunt the woods behind my parents house and after coming out of the woods one day, I told my Dad I'd been seeing a black and white cat roaming the woods on a few of my hunts. He immediately said "shoot it". Sorry Dad, not my style.

Bring on the license sale to mark the start of the season. Just received my lease membership renewal this week too. I think I'm going to make the E32 my main hunting rig this year. I installed a new set of limbs I was hoping would max about 56-57 lbs but they are coming in a little hot at 61.5 which is just enough extra DW to tweak my bow arm shoulder. I dialed it back to 57 lbs and my shoulder likes it a lot more.

Things are looking up.


----------



## KMiha

HNTRDAVE said:


> Licenses on sale Monday! Saw a nice looking buck during my travels at work today. Out past his ears.


Nice. I saw one while driving home the other day, but couldn't really tell what he was. Didn't look too hard as I don't hunt that area, and it's a windy road.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Happy Fathers Day to whom all it applies...[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## jacobh

Happy Father's Day to all


----------



## 12-Ringer

Kids wanted to head to the beach and we an interesting visitor on the boat....

https://youtu.be/pCEXdJqeIUQ
https://youtu.be/pkY81wS-RQ0

The way Camille reacted you would have that it was an anaconda[emoji15][emoji38]

Joe


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


What I find pretty funny is you can't even answer my questions . Cause its the double standard , its ok for you to kill someones pet cat but not ok for someone to hurt your dog. I find it pretty pathetic that someone would even think of shooting a cat or dog . I have lived at my house 12 years have seen plenty of barn cats , house cats , roaming my property , even had them at 5 yards in a tree , never even thought once about shooting one . Why ???


----------



## jacobh

I got one am not a cat person at all!!! But I do love dogs. That said most cats are pets. Killing a cat or dog is pathetic in my book. Just think that's someone's pet period. My dog is like my child so someone kills him that's like someone killing my kid. People feel this way about cats too. So you need to take others thoughts into consideration.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Speaking of pets.....Fawn had her first salt water swim experience...

https://youtu.be/UAc8c5WJMoY


----------



## Mathias

Happy father's day Joe, what kind of snake?

Pope- ditch your online personality and start using your in person one here 😉

So we're clear, I never advocated killing every cat that walks. Pets typically are an extension of their owners, thus you have all types.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I think it was safe to say that the discussion focused around nuisance/feral cats. Not one of the crazy cat lady next door's pet cats.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Black snake


----------



## nicko

Just got back from my parents house which is in Mount Penn unit 5C. You can see route 422 from their house and at night the glow of the McDonald's sign can be seen through the trees which is less than a block away. They are now starting to see coyotes. One of their neighbors up the street has chickens and had to chase coyotes out of his yard twice this week. And my mom saw one on the fire trail right behind their house. I knew they may end up there at some point but looks like I will have a new target this year. Definitely going to have to get some trail cameras up and see if I can get an idea of how many have moved into the area.


----------



## Mathias

That's awesome Nick. I know most hate them, but I think they're cool.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> That's awesome Nick. I know most hate them, but I think they're cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what to think Matt. I do like the wild aura (for me) that comes along with their presence. My exposure to them is admittedly very limited as I have only ever seen two of them in my hunting lifetime, namely on our lease up in Potter. When a fresh snowfall takes place overnight, their tracks are everywhere come daybreak. The fact that I know and understand so little about them makes them very mysterious to me which is something I love about the outdoors and just not knowing where animals come from and were they go. Hearing their calls in the dark before the morning sky starts to even get a tinge of pink makes me feel like I am in another world. 

On one hand, I read posts from guys here who have real problems with them and shoot every one they can. Therefore, I initially feel that I should feel coyotes are no good and must be shot if I get the opportunity. But I also see them as part of the landscape of the natural world I love to see, hear, and experience. I know so little about them and hearing their night song adds another dimension of wild to my hunts, wild that seems to erode a little more every year with the encroachment of technology (cell phones) and housing developments and loss of land. 

I'm not sure I would ever have to worry about them taking a firm foothold in the woods behind my parents as there is soooooo much human foot traffic up there. And even if they did, I'm conflicted about shooting something I have no intention to consume or use. I would not eat a coyote and I have no desire to save the pelt for sale or as a personal keepsake. I would just be shooting something to shoot it and leave it to waste. I see a lot of red fox on this property and the occassional raccoon but I have never felt the urge to draw the bow on them once even though many opportunities have been at my disposal. 

I think I'll just have to approach this season with an appreciation knowing another predator now exists in the same woods I grew up playing in as a kid and hunting. My parents may want me to shoot them if I can assuming they are creating problems in their neighborhood. I know my Dad wouldn't blink an eye if he got the chance. I'll have to see how it plays out but I think I'm a ways off from having to make a decision. For now, I think I'll just watch, listen, and learn. I can't let posts I've read here act as my guide. Gotta be my own compass.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed. Each area is different. Some just haven't the unwarranted "kill em all" attitude because they want to fit in. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Agreed. Each area is different. Some just haven't the unwarranted "kill em all" attitude because they want to fit in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Lots of that going on these days.....[emoji15]....the wanting to fit in...

Joe


----------



## strawcat

License and dmaps bought, camera's out now come on October


----------



## skezskoz

Saw an interesting article on Wired to Hunt about running to your stand to mimic the sound of a buck chasing does. Not sure I'm ready to risk it but it makes sense, couple minutes of crashing through the woods vs slowly crunching leaves for a half hour. Anyone ever try this?

http://wiredtohunt.com/2014/03/03/genius-or-madness-running-to-your-treestand/


----------



## yetihunter1

skezskoz said:


> Saw an interesting article on Wired to Hunt about running to your stand to mimic the sound of a buck chasing does. Not sure I'm ready to risk it but it makes sense, couple minutes of crashing through the woods vs slowly crunching leaves for a half hour. Anyone ever try this?
> 
> [URL="http://wiredtohunt.com/2014/03/03/genius
> 
> I wouldn't say I ran to the stand but I have walked to a stand in the dark without trying to be sneaky. Most deer bump out of the way about 30 yds then try and figure out what you are but if you keep going they just give up and go back to their business. I had a few does between me and my stand once before in the dark. I walked straight the stand and heard the does run off a bit and then start stomping at me from 50yds away. Made it up my tree and then sat quiet for the next hour till legal light. Well those does came right back in and were playing live decoy for me at 30yds.
> 
> Running would build up too much sweat and smell will scare a deer off before noise I think.


----------



## treestandnappin

Always read through here but never have much to post. Finally have a piece of private land to hunt and saw a lot of deer in the area. Excited to get a couple cameras out and see what's going on


----------



## 12-Ringer

skezskoz said:


> Saw an interesting article on Wired to Hunt about running to your stand to mimic the sound of a buck chasing does. Not sure I'm ready to risk it but it makes sense, couple minutes of crashing through the woods vs slowly crunching leaves for a half hour. Anyone ever try this?
> 
> http://wiredtohunt.com/2014/03/03/genius-or-madness-running-to-your-treestand/


I've always said, moving purposefully is less alarming than trying to sneak...experience has taught me that no matter how sneaky I think I'm being, they usually know something is up. In my mind, moving purposefully involves planning...planning multiple entry and exit routes to address conditions. Once in the woods, I try not to "sneak", but to move at a consistent pace...I am careful about foot placement, but I have found that I often am not patient enough to pause long enough if a make an unwanted sound. Whether it is the anticipation/excitement of getting to the stand, the gear I am hauling in, the temperature, or weather, I am just usually not able to sneak well-enough, so I don't try. Dont' get me wrong, I dont simply go tromping through, but thanks to planning, I have my path mapped out in my mind...and I simply go at a slow, steady pace, trying NOT to stop along the way. Getting older has impeded on the stopping part, but I have found most big game bust out when you stop and start than if you simply move on through. Be reminded this is when going in under the cover of darkness. If I am heading in to a PM stand, I do my best to hunt my way in...on multiple occasions I have taken game on my way to a PM stand, before I ever get there...again there is a lot of planning...its MUCH, MUCH easier if you are approaching a fixed stand than if you are hauling in your gear. I have been guilty of loading everything but the kitchen sink (including my bow) on my back for a PM hunt only to encounter a target buck within range along the path in:noidea:ain't huntin' grande??

Joe


----------



## dougell

I can't speak for the SE part of the state but the NC part of the state has gone through a huge transition over the past 30 years AND I FIRMLY BELIEVE THE DEER HAVE ADAPTED.Years ago there was so much pressure that deer ran around all day,picking up more deer as they went.That's an old instinct to escape wolf predation because there's safety in number.Today there's far more food for a much smaller herd and the deer don't have to be on their feet searching like they once did.Add just enough human intrusion to let them know people are in the woods and they move very little.They're far more content to just let you walk right past them.I strictly still hunt during rifle season and very rarely ever sit.I don't think speed makes a difference whether or not deer will bolt so I go extremely slow so I can glass every place they may be hiding before I take another step.The deer know you're there regardless of how fast you're moving.I also try to plan my route according to the wind and I try to avoid walking right at where I expect deer to be bedded.If you walk right at them,they'll bolt.If you skirt them,they're far more likely to let you walk right past them.Whether it works or not,I'm not running to my stand.


----------



## fap1800

Tough to be stealthy when you're wearing big rubber boots. I usually just walk at a normal pace and if I bump something then so be it. I have, in the past, tried "sounding" like a deer walking, but that requires too much patience. Instead of rolling your foot from heel to toe with each step, put each step down so that the entire bottom of your foot contacts the ground at the same time. You won't have that rolling crunch. Also helps to vary the cadence of your walk so as not sound like you just have two legs. I always feel stupid doing it and then get flustered at my annoyingly slow pace. What should be a 10 minute walk turns into 30.


----------



## dougell

A deer can tell the difference between the sound a deer makes vs a human.Can most hunters tell the difference between a deer approaching and a squirrel?


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> A deer can tell the difference between the sound a deer makes vs a human.Can most hunters tell the difference between a deer approaching and a squirrel?


We have members here that can not only tell its a deer they can tell the sex of a deer by the sound it makes walking in pitch black darkness.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> A deer can tell the difference between the sound a deer makes vs a human.Can most hunters tell the difference between a deer approaching and a squirrel?


Perhaps, but maybe not. Granted, not everything published in hunting rags is the gospel, but OL & F&S are pretty respected. 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/11/how-still-hunt-and-stalk-deer#comment-link-to

View attachment 6035425


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> We have members here that can not only tell its a deer they can tell the sex of a deer by the sound it makes walking in pitch black darkness.


Have you ever been sitting in a tree during the rut and a heard a deer approaching and knew it was a buck before you saw it,just based on the way it was moving?You may get fooled once in a while but more often than not,you can tell just by the deliberate pace it's taking.Have you ever smelled a deer before you saw it?I don't smell them very often when I'm sitting in a tree,in fact,I don't think I ever have but when I'm sneaking along during rifle season,I smell them all the time.Last year my son and I were picking our way down a deer trail that ran through a pretty thick patch of striped maple.The wind was in our face and he turned around and motioned for me to stop because he smelled them.We eased out of the striped maple and three were bedded right along the edge of a ravine and he shot the one doe still in her bed.Deer actually have a pretty strong,distinct odor that isn't all that hard to pick up on if they're close.


----------



## nicko

I was going to say I had smelled deer before I saw them but everybody knows that is not possible.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Perhaps, but maybe not. Granted, not everything published in hunting rags is the gospel, but OL & F&S are pretty respected.
> 
> [URL="http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/11/how
> 
> You never can truly understand what any animal is thinking because most really don't think.They live by insticts.Who knows,what a deer thinks you are.In heavily pressured areas,deer are more prone to bolt at any sign of danger and that what it used to be like around here.When I was a kid,all you had to do was get upwind of cover and that was often enough to get them to move out.That doesn't work as effectively these days in this part of the state where pressure in practically non-existent after noon on the first day.Deer have evolved to know that they stand a better chance of surviving by just laying still.I do a lot of small,slow one man drives.In most cases,I never see or hear the deer go out.If I'm walking strait at them,they'll get up and move just far enough to stay out of sight.In almost every case,I don't hear the shot until I'm almost out.When there's snow on the ground,you can really learn how deer move and avoid people.It's actually remarkable how close you can get without seeing them and how they can avoid the avoid posters.I've been hunting like this for 36 years and I've seen them change as the hunting pressure changes.When you enter their world,they know you're there whether they get on their feet or not.It doesn't matter what you sound like.All that matters if they perceive you as a threat that may see them.


----------



## Billy H

As a matter of fact I smelled a doe this past weekend. It was wafting from my smoker as I cooked her.:angel:. 

But as far as getting into a I smell deer contest Ill humbly bow out.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> You never can truly understand what any animal is thinking because most really don't think.They live by insticts.Who knows,what a deer thinks you are.In heavily pressured areas,deer are more prone to bolt at any sign of danger and that what it used to be like around here.When I was a kid,all you had to do was get upwind of cover and that was often enough to get them to move out.That doesn't work as effectively these days in this part of the state where pressure in practically non-existent after noon on the first day.Deer have evolved to know that they stand a better chance of surviving by just laying still.I do a lot of small,slow one man drives.In most cases,I never see or hear the deer go out.If I'm walking strait at them,they'll get up and move just far enough to stay out of sight.In almost every case,I don't hear the shot until I'm almost out.When there's snow on the ground,you can really learn how deer move and avoid people.It's actually remarkable how close you can get without seeing them and how they can avoid the avoid posters.I've been hunting like this for 36 years and I've seen them change as the hunting pressure changes.When you enter their world,they know you're there whether they get on their feet or not.It doesn't matter what you sound like.All that matters if they perceive you as a threat that may see them.


Okay, Doug. I'm sorry, but your response doesn't make any sense to me. Maybe I'm just missing your point, so forgive me. First you told me that the deer can tell the difference between a deer and bipedal ape like us no matter how we walk. Then you come back an tell me we don't really know what they think because, hey, we aint deer, which is true, but then close out by saying it doesn't matter what we sound like. It only matters if they perceive us as a threat. Forgive me, but I'm thoroughly confused. It makes sense to me that if we have the patience to vary our cadence when we walk that perhaps deer won't perceive our trouncing through the woods as a threat. That was the reason for my "walk like a deer" post. I know I read about it somewhere and I'm pretty sure it was F&S, which I linked to.


----------



## fap1800

We also do a good job of fooling deer in other respects, i..e numerous calls, rattling, raking, etc. So is it foolish to think we can't fool them while walking to our stand in the dark?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> As a matter of fact I smelled a doe this past weekend. It was wafting from my smoker as I cooked her.:angel:.
> 
> But as far as getting into a I smell deer contest Ill humbly bow out.


made me laugh out loud - good one(s)!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Okay, Doug. I'm sorry, but your response doesn't make any sense to me. Maybe I'm just missing your point, so forgive me. First you told me that the deer can tell the difference between a deer and bipedal ape like us no matter how we walk. Then you come back an tell me we don't really know what they think because, hey, we aint deer, which is true, but then close out by saying it doesn't matter what we sound like. It only matters if they perceive us as a threat. Forgive me, but I'm thoroughly confused. It makes sense to me that if we have the patience to vary our cadence when we walk that perhaps deer won't perceive our trouncing through the woods as a threat. That was the reason for my "walk like a deer" post. I know I read about it somewhere and I'm pretty sure it was F&S, which I linked to.


Deer can absolutely tell the difference between another deer walking and a human.That doesn't mean they're gonna high tail it out of there.What I'm trying to say is that the deer knows you're a human but unless they perceive you as an immediate threat(ie you know they're there)they'll most likely just lay still and let you walk past.You're not gonna trick a deer by trying to walk like one and until people start growing four feet,it's not happening.People put way too much thought into trying to analyze an animals mind.Deer live by survival tactics and instincts but they don't analyze the situation and come up with a plan.It's the same with turkeys.So many hunters try to analyze their behavior when in reality,they have no ability to reason what so ever.Turkeys can be a challenge because their complete lack of intelligence makes them unpredictable and therefore a challenge to kill at times.What I'm saying is,when a deer hears you,he knows your human,regardless of your gate or cadence.Whether or not he runs is determined by a number of factors.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> We also do a good job of fooling deer in other respects, i..e numerous calls, rattling, raking, etc. So is it foolish to think we can't fool them while walking to our stand in the dark?


I don't believe you can hide the way you walk as long as you only have two legs,regardless of who gets an article published about it..Humans are know where near as in tune with their surroundings as a deer and it's not that hard to tell the difference between a deer,****,squirrel or turkey.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I don't believe you can hide the way you walk as long as you only have two legs,regardless of who gets an article published about it..Humans are know where near as in tune with their surroundings as a deer and it's not that hard to tell the difference between a deer,****,squirrel or turkey.


Well, we can certainly fool them in other respects so I'll just have to disagree. Not sure why you keep bringing up the difference between recognizing sounds of other animals in the woods. I never once mentioned that, but if it makes you feel better, then I'll just concede and admit that you could beat me in "What Animal Made That Sound."


----------



## 138104

Pulled a card from a camera that was out since beginning of March. Started seeing new growth on bucks towards end of April. Had plenty of deer, turkey, fox, and bear pictures. 

Probably will only be hunting early muzzleloader and rifle this year. Lost intetest in archery for the time being.

I hope everyone has a great season!


----------



## Viper69

nicko said:


> I was going to say I had smelled deer before I saw them but everybody knows that is not possible.


Well I'm not afraid to say that I have smelled them before. Especially during the rut. Maybe I am gifted. Lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## buck513

Stopped at wally world tonight picked up the new tags


----------



## rmm60985

Viper69 said:


> Well I'm not afraid to say that I have smelled them before. Especially during the rut. Maybe I am gifted. Lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Definitely smelled rutty buck in the woods before, I know its not the same, but I've smelled gut shot deer long before I've seen them too


----------



## yetihunter1

Pfffffffffttttttt.......ok guys, what animal made that sound?


----------



## Tufelhundin

illusive raspberry?


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Pfffffffffttttttt.......ok guys, what animal made that sound?


BillyH while rolling his eyes? :darkbeer:

I have smelled bucks two times in my 30 plus years. Both times when tracking a buck I knew had to be dead and was close but just hadn't laid eyes on it yet.


----------



## Dietter700

I have definitely (not purposely) made a "ton" of noise in my climber stand trying to find the right tree, getting all my gear up the tree and getting situated before and ended up seeing a lot of action including a decent buck that came blowing through right under me before I even had my bow off of the ground. This was rut of course but I think there is a little bit a truth behind going in stealth or going in with out as much care really may not make a huge difference. I think during the rut you can get away with rushing in with out a doubt. 

Speaking of that, this passed season I had more rut action between 11am -1pm during the rut it was unbelievable. Literally 2 separate hunts I didn't see anything until moving stands or getting of the tree between 11-1 and had mature bucks come running in almost straight towards me. Too bad I couldn't ever get a shot with out spooking. I had a really education and exciting season last fall. Very frustrating I may add.

What are your guys thoughts on when to go into the stand during rut?


----------



## rogersb

Dietter700 said:


> I have definitely (not purposely) made a "ton" of noise in my climber stand trying to find the right tree, getting all my gear up the tree and getting situated before and ended up seeing a lot of action including a decent buck that came blowing through right under me before I even had my bow off of the ground. This was rut of course but I think there is a little bit a truth behind going in stealth or going in with out as much care really may not make a huge difference. I think during the rut you can get away with rushing in with out a doubt.
> 
> Speaking of that, this passed season I had more rut action between 11am -1pm during the rut it was unbelievable. Literally 2 separate hunts I didn't see anything until moving stands or getting of the tree between 11-1 and had mature bucks come running in almost straight towards me. Too bad I couldn't ever get a shot with out spooking. I had a really education and exciting season last fall. Very frustrating I may add.
> 
> *What are your guys thoughts on when to go into the stand during rut?*


If you're climbing, know where your tree is. I had a tree I had climbed several times after work and just assumed I would find it easily in the dark without marking the tree. Nope. I blew out several deer wandering around lost and then didn't see any action until around 2:30. I actually did that twice last year in different spots. I was so familiar with the area in daylight I thought it would be silly to put out any bright eyes.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Perry24 said:


> Pulled a card from a camera that was out since beginning of March. Started seeing new growth on bucks towards end of April. Had plenty of deer, turkey, fox, and bear pictures.
> 
> Probably will only be hunting early muzzleloader and rifle this year. Lost intetest in archery for the time being.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great season!



I haven't lost interest but I also don't prioritize archery as much, I am trying to explore all that hunting has to offer so pursuing a variety of species in various states and habitats with all types of weapons has more appeal to me than obsessing over a particular animal and weapon at this time. Although spring turkey can captivate me pretty good. I Just don't have the time to do everything all at once, so I realize that chasing elk this year will probably kill 75% of my time and resources that i'd normally spend on deer.


----------



## Mathias

I'm happy to once again have a bird dog. Looking forward to doves, only 2 1/2 months to go, and the grouse numbers seem stronger this year too. I found last year for archery season less was more.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> I haven't lost interest but I also don't prioritize archery as much, I am trying to explore all that hunting has to offer so pursuing a variety of species in various states and habitats with all types of weapons has more appeal to me than obsessing over a particular animal and weapon at this time. Although spring turkey can captivate me pretty good. I Just don't have the time to do everything all at once, so I realize that chasing elk this year will probably kill 75% of my time and resources that i'd normally spend on deer.


I pretty much feel the same way. Don't get me wrong...I still love archery hunting deer here in PA, but that has taken a backseat over the last five years or so. Priority is now organizing and planning hunts out west for elk, antelope and mule deer. It has kinda become an addiction. Stepping outside the box and my comfort zone has really stoked the fire so to speak.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> I pretty much feel the same way. Don't get me wrong...I still love archery hunting deer here in PA, but that has taken a backseat over the last five years or so. Priority is now organizing and planning hunts out west for elk, antelope and mule deer. It has kinda become an addiction. Stepping outside the box and my comfort zone has really stoked the fire so to speak.


Same here. Spending time on birds has helped me a lot over the last 7-8 years.


----------



## Viper69

Dietter700 said:


> I have definitely (not purposely) made a "ton" of noise in my climber stand trying to find the right tree, getting all my gear up the tree and getting situated before and ended up seeing a lot of action including a decent buck that came blowing through right under me before I even had my bow off of the ground. This was rut of course but I think there is a little bit a truth behind going in stealth or going in with out as much care really may not make a huge difference. I think during the rut you can get away with rushing in with out a doubt.
> 
> Speaking of that, this passed season I had more rut action between 11am -1pm during the rut it was unbelievable. Literally 2 separate hunts I didn't see anything until moving stands or getting of the tree between 11-1 and had mature bucks come running in almost straight towards me. Too bad I couldn't ever get a shot with out spooking. I had a really education and exciting season last fall. Very frustrating I may add.
> 
> What are your guys thoughts on when to go into the stand during rut?


I use a climbing stand most of the time. I have all my trees already picked and climbed ahead of time. I mark the tree for height and direction. I use trail tracks to get in while dark. As far as the 11 to 1 hours I agree they can be the best for mature buck but during the rut I still go in before light in the morning and stay either all day or at least until 1.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Didn't buy my license yet..Question are doe tags applications with license?


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> Didn't buy my license yet..Question are doe tags applications with license?


Aren't they every year? Not sure why that would have changed.


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> Aren't they every year? Not sure why that would have changed.


ok thx


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I'm happy to once again have a bird dog. Looking forward to doves, only 2 1/2 months to go, and the grouse numbers seem stronger this year too. I found last year for archery season less was more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Fawn nabbed her first live bird the other day...been working with her and she's doing well...I've learned the key is never letting them catch the training bird, well...didn't work last week, damn bird flew right into the fence and fell on our side of the yard and like a flash Fawn was on it...more of a trophy to her and she wouldn't obey our "come" or return command until the bird was dead....I was disappointed she wouldn't honor the command, but could see how proud she was to have that bird in her mouth...in my mind there is a never a "trade-off" when it comes to a dog not obeying a command, a command can save her life. I am introducing the whistle this month and am hopeful that by the end of July the whistle and hand signals will be enough to get her to stop, sit, and return on command. I am not as worried about tracking commands from a distance as I would be if I were working with a waterfowl dog.

I agree having a bird dog again is a blast, I have been spoiled for the last 10 years though - everyone always commented about both Hunter and Birdie, I simply forgot what was involved in getting them to the point that they deserved the compliments...some days I swear I'm ready to shoot Fawn:angry: I have never had a dog that digs....I have holes all over my yard and last week she cleared a 38" fence in a single leap:mg: One day I we were all out back and I was grilling dinner. She was frustrating my son with her insatiable desire to play fetch. Out of frustration he threw the stick onto the roof of the garage....yep, you guessed it.....












Joe


----------



## nicko

Holy cow Joe!!! You've got your hands full with her.


----------



## Mathias

Too funny Joe!

Driving the Ranger up north last weekend we came upon a grouse on the dirt road. It walked into the woods, unseen by Sage. But she picked up the scent immediately and it flushed back right past us. Her scenting capability amazes me. I launch the dummy way into my fields and she will not come back until she's successful. Lovin' this dog. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Too funny Joe!
> 
> I launch the dummy way into my fields and she will not come back until she's successful. Lovin' this dog.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Fawn's the same way our dummies, this was the first live/wounded bird she got her mouth on and I'm guessing that contributed to her parading around the yard like Icky Woods after he scored a touchdown (dating myself a bit)hahah

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Took both mine last night to drop off some stuff at our place and do a bit of training with retrieving. Shot the dummy off a few times for the younger one, he did well. Put him in the truck and took the older one thinking I could get him a couple retrieves for old times sake without the younger one interfering. He's starting to lose it a bit. Walked about 100 yards away from the truck and shot the dummy. The older dog sits waiting for the 'fetch' command. I saw a black blur coming from behind me at about 45* and shot past went and retrieved and brought the dummy back. He had jumped out the window of the truck and made a 200 yard retrieve.
Glad and sad at the same time. It's a sad day to watch the older one decline. Amazed at the younger ones drive. 

The wife refers to the younger one as 'your dog'. It will be a couple more years before she likes this one as much as the older one:wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Took both mine last night to drop off some stuff at our place and do a bit of training with retrieving. Shot the dummy off a few times for the younger one, he did well. Put him in the truck and took the older one thinking I could get him a couple retrieves for old times sake without the younger one interfering. He's starting to lose it a bit. Walked about 100 yards away from the truck and shot the dummy. The older dog sits waiting for the 'fetch' command. I saw a black blur coming from behind me at about 45* and shot past went and retrieved and brought the dummy back. He had jumped out the window of the truck and made a 200 yard retrieve.
> Glad and sad at the same time. It's a sad day to watch the older one decline. Amazed at the younger ones drive.
> 
> The wife refers to the younger one as 'your dog'. It will be a couple more years before she likes this one as much as the older one:wink:


Sounds like we all have similar experiences...I remember one time Hunter managed to get out of the window of the truck after some geese. I think the window was only opened 1/2 way. My wife used the similar "what is wrong with YOUR dog" commentary as opposed to years later when he was curled up with her on the couch and I'd tell him to get down and be told, "don't talk to my baby that way" (lol)

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Off to Pittsburgh for my sons baseball Tourny today through Sunday. Any good shops I should visit out there?


----------



## vonfoust

Primanti's!! Where at in the 'Burgh?


----------



## jacobh

We will be staying in Tarentum. He's playing in the Pittsburgh cap classic tournament


----------



## vonfoust

Pittsburgh Mills? There will be a nice Steelers store in the mall you'll want to visit:darkbeer:


----------



## strawcat

The pirates are home tonight and tomorrow afternoon if you have never been to pnc park it is worth a visit,one of the nicest stadiums I've ever been to.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I'm no eagles fan lol. My family is originally from Johnstown so steeler fans here lol. Although we transformed to flyers fans sadly



QUOTE=vonfoust;1104471665]Pittsburgh Mills? There will be a nice Steelers store in the mall you'll want to visit:darkbeer:[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Really? We were told they weren't playing!!!! That sucks wonder if I can still get tickets


----------



## KylePA

I'm along for the ride for the new year as well. Have been lurking a bit but not posting as much. Been shooting a bit in the back yard recently and starting to see good growth on bucks. Looking forward to the new year.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Really? We were told they weren't playing!!!! That sucks wonder if I can still get tickets


Think they are in Milwaukee.


----------



## strawcat

Sorry they are in Milwaukee. they are home next week


----------



## jacobh

Yea just saw that oh well lol Thanks guys


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> We will be staying in Tarentum. He's playing in the Pittsburgh cap classic tournament


That's a cool facility.My son's team played there back in mid April.They were supposed to play there this weekend but backed out because we would have been short a couple players.I'm pretty sure we're scheduled for at least one other tournament there next month.You can chase the chickens if you're bored.


----------



## jacobh

Itll be good to head west we play in Jersey Delaware Maryland And NY a lot so this will be fun to experience. May get to meet a few out here anyways. You'll see I'm not as big of a azz as most think lol


----------



## dougell

I certainly don't think you're an ass.I wish we were still going now.Allstar games start next week so the tournaments will depend on how they do.We have a tournament next weekend somewhere.If you've never been to that facility,you'll like it.I assume you're going to "No closed season".I think they have 6 fields,all turf.It really isn't all that close to Pittsburgh though.The facility is actually in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jacobh

No they have us at All American Park??? Then West Field Big?? Yea 1st time here. Going to be different the fields are 54/80 we're use to 60/90 so may take a little adjusting. Yea we're strictly tournament at this age


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> I'm along for the ride for the new year as well. Have been lurking a bit but not posting as much. Been shooting a bit in the back yard recently and starting to see good growth on bucks. Looking forward to the new year.


He lives!!!


----------



## fap1800

This has me a bit confused. I've been practicing as of late shooting with both eyes open in preparation for the upcoming season. I'm really starting to get used to it and actually trust myself more and my groups have tightened a bit. Anyway, yesterday I decided to take a break from work and go out and shoot a few arrows. I'm on a computer all day and wear glasses, but only wear them when I work. My eyesight isn't terrible, but I used to get headaches until I started wearing them. So I grabbed my bow and a few arrows and started shooting. I was kinda surprised when I started grouping everything to the left. I was shooting from about 35 yards and my POI was more than 3". After a few rounds and no change in my groupings I thought that maybe I bumped the sight. Nope. Rock solid. I then realized I had my glasses on so I took them off. Sure enough...I was back on target. What would be the reason for that? Perhaps the angle at which my eyes are looking through the lenses?


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> No they have us at All American Park??? Then West Field Big?? Yea 1st time here. Going to be different the fields are 54/80 we're use to 60/90 so may take a little adjusting. Yea we're strictly tournament at this age


Next year will be my son's last year of little league as a 12 year old and I don't want to take that year away from him.It's getting so watered down in the regular season that we'll most likely just play tournament ball at that point after that year.Even at the LL level they play major league rules with the bases 5' more at Tarentum.I like that much better and the kids seem to like it as well.Nobody around here seems to care about the kids once they're out of LL.


----------



## Mac2118

I'm slowly getting ready for this upcoming season. Planted a small food plot, trail cams set up, put together a muddy huntsman treestand and hoping to get it up in a tree next month. 

Since this is a PA thread, I hope you guys don't mind me posting this here:

With the PGC not allowing semi auto's for big game, I threw together a petition to to send to them from hunters and friends/family of hunters. If you're interested, please check it out and spread the word if you'd like. I'm not meaning to create a huge discussion on the rights or the wrongs.. Just trying to help PA join the rest of the US.

https://www.change.org/p/pennsylvan...nting-in-pennsylvania?source_location=minibar


----------



## Mac2118

dougell said:


> Next year will be my son's last year of little league as a 12 year old and I don't want to take that year away from him.It's getting so watered down in the regular season that we'll most likely just play tournament ball at that point after that year.Even at the LL level they play major league rules with the bases 5' more at Tarentum.I like that much better and the kids seem to like it as well.Nobody around here seems to care about the kids once they're out of LL.


I miss playing baseball when I was younger, but I don't miss the politics involved in the DuBois LL system.


----------



## dougell

Mac2118 said:


> I miss playing baseball when I was younger, but I don't miss the politics involved in the DuBois LL system.


LOL.I don't think the politics have improved any but they're bad in most places.It was pretty drama free this year but I have wintnessed some bad behavior over the years.


----------



## Mathias

SB on I81 in Virginia saw the biggest buck I've ever seen at this time of year, browsing between lanes. Such a beautiful state.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> This has me a bit confused. I've been practicing as of late shooting with both eyes open in preparation for the upcoming season. I'm really starting to get used to it and actually trust myself more and my groups have tightened a bit. Anyway, yesterday I decided to take a break from work and go out and shoot a few arrows. I'm on a computer all day and wear glasses, but only wear them when I work. My eyesight isn't terrible, but I used to get headaches until I started wearing them. So I grabbed my bow and a few arrows and started shooting. I was kinda surprised when I started grouping everything to the left. I was shooting from about 35 yards and my POI was more than 3". After a few rounds and no change in my groupings I thought that maybe I bumped the sight. Nope. Rock solid. I then realized I had my glasses on so I took them off. Sure enough...I was back on target. What would be the reason for that? Perhaps the angle at which my eyes are looking through the lenses?


 How old is your prescription? I just got a new contact lens and glasses prescription and My shooting is more consistent now that it was with the old one when I shot with classes versus contact lenses.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> How old is your prescription? I just got a new contact lens and glasses prescription and My shooting is more consistent now that it was with the old one when I shot with classes versus contact lenses.


Good question. I'd say a decade. I only wear them at the computer when I work. I prolly could or rather should wear them all the time but I hate them. I never tried contacts but the thought of touching my eyes just bugs me out. I know...hike up my panties. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Good question. I'd say a decade. I only wear them at the computer when I work. I prolly could or rather should wear them all the time but I hate them. I never tried contacts but the thought of touching my eyes just bugs me out. I know...hike up my panties. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will only shoot and hunt in contacts. There is just so much difference from looking through glasses, no rain or fog problems etc. It's worth it, but then again I've been wearing them for 30 years.


----------



## jacobh

Yea 54/80 is a little crazy here we play 60/90 back home. It's beautiful out here though!!!





dougell said:


> Next year will be my son's last year of little league as a 12 year old and I don't want to take that year away from him.It's getting so watered down in the regular season that we'll most likely just play tournament ball at that point after that year.Even at the LL level they play major league rules with the bases 5' more at Tarentum.I like that much better and the kids seem to like it as well.Nobody around here seems to care about the kids once they're out of LL.


----------



## vonfoust

Pony League is headquartered in Washington PA. They have a much larger influence in western PA than when you move east towards LL headquarters in Williamsport. LL always went from 60 ft bases straight to the 90. Pony gradually increases base paths. 
LL tried for a few years doing what they called 50/70 which was an intermediate 50 ft mound and 70 ft basepaths, at least in my area it never really took.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> This has me a bit confused. I've been practicing as of late shooting with both eyes open in preparation for the upcoming season. I'm really starting to get used to it and actually trust myself more and my groups have tightened a bit. Anyway, yesterday I decided to take a break from work and go out and shoot a few arrows. I'm on a computer all day and wear glasses, but only wear them when I work. My eyesight isn't terrible, but I used to get headaches until I started wearing them. So I grabbed my bow and a few arrows and started shooting. I was kinda surprised when I started grouping everything to the left. I was shooting from about 35 yards and my POI was more than 3". After a few rounds and no change in my groupings I thought that maybe I bumped the sight. Nope. Rock solid. I then realized I had my glasses on so I took them off. Sure enough...I was back on target. What would be the reason for that? Perhaps the angle at which my eyes are looking through the lenses?


This happened to me once. I shot a buck and and ended up with a liver hit because for some reason I hit to the left. Once home I confirmed bow was on and in the process actually saw my pin move on the target while holding at draw. It may be a case where your non dominate eye is starting to take over while at full draw? If your coming from a one eye only shooter this may be the case? My eye doctor is a big hunter and well accomplished shooter and he suggests squinting my left eye or using a Verifier. Even with contacts my left eye is slightly better than my right eye and I'm noticing more and more in recent years that I have to squint then open my left eye to shoot.


----------



## adr1601

fap take your right hand and make a circle with your thumb and finger and hold it up like a peep and take your left hand and use your finger as a pin and aim at something outside ( left eye closed ). Now slowly open your left eye and then close your right and watch what happens to your finger and how it makes you shoot left. I'm assuming your a RH shooter.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> fap take your right hand and make a circle with your thumb and finger and hold it up like a peep and take your left hand and use your finger as a pin and aim at something outside ( left eye closed ). Now slowly open your left eye and then close your right and watch what happens to your finger and how it makes you shoot left. I'm assuming your a RH shooter.


Interesting points. I'm a RH shooter and right eye dominant. My left finger moves right. It's been at least 10 years since my last eye test so I think I'm prolly due. When I shoot with both eyes open and focus on the POI, obviously my pins are blurred. I do notice that they're not nearly as blurred when I shoot with glasses. When I aim my dominant eye lines everything up correctly. I will sometimes close my left eye briefly just to confirm as I'm not 100% confident yet that I'm aiming correctly with both eyes open. Maybe with glasses on, my left eye takes over a bit? I dunno, but an eye test is definitely in order. I think I just need to suck it up and get contacts as I'm not getting any younger. I have been noticing over the last few years that my eyes aren't what they used to be in lower light. Not such a big deal when hunting deer from a stand, but hunting elk, as you know, in thick timber is a different story.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Interesting points. I'm a RH shooter and right eye dominant. My left finger moves right. It's been at least 10 years since my last eye test so I think I'm prolly due. When I shoot with both eyes open and focus on the POI, obviously my pins are blurred. I do notice that they're not nearly as blurred when I shoot with glasses. When I aim my dominant eye lines everything up correctly. I will sometimes close my left eye briefly just to confirm as I'm not 100% confident yet that I'm aiming correctly with both eyes open. Maybe with glasses on, my left eye takes over a bit? I dunno, but an eye test is definitely in order. I think I just need to suck it up and get contacts as I'm not getting any younger. I have been noticing over the last few years that my eyes aren't what they used to be in lower light. Not such a big deal when hunting deer from a stand, but hunting elk, as you know, in thick timber is a different story.


Sounds like your on the right track. I think in my case with my left eye seeing better than my right it can maybe want to take over in the right conditions? I also wonder if bow fit, peep position, and things like string angle can have an affect on this? I learned how to shoot from day one with both eyes, but since it happened to me I squint and even close my left eye when target shooting in hopes it helps keep my right eye trained. 

In the end it's out of my technical league. LOL

Good luck with it!


----------



## Viper69

vonfoust said:


> I will only shoot and hunt in contacts. There is just so much difference from looking through glasses, no rain or fog problems etc. It's worth it, but then again I've been wearing them for 30 years.


Agreed. I always hunt in my contacts and never in my glasses. Glasses are a huge pain in the rear while hunting.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

A couple years ago, I was climbing into a fixed stand in the predawn black. I had my headlamp on low to see the tree pegs and as I was climbing, the strap on the top of my harness folded toward me over my shoulder, brushed up against the edge of my eye, and pushed my contact out of my eye. As bad of luck as that was, I had even better luck because in the glow of my headlamp, I could see the contact sticking to my bottom eyelashes. So, I slowly secured the lense with two fingers, put it between my lips, climbed down to ground level, and popped it back in my eye. Could've sucked on multiple levels... lost contact and cost to replace, hunt over before sunup, and an awkward drive home with one clear eye.

But back on topic, I recently got new lenses and glasses and I can shoot equally well with both and I always shoot both eyes open. But I have never hunted wearing glasses. If I had no choice, I would.


----------



## KMiha

Can't relate to the eye problems. Was thinking about trying to shoot with both eyes open, but haven't really tried it yet. 

On another note, I got my first sighting of a fawn on Thursday.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Next week I'll have some fawn footage....


----------



## nicko

Good news for PA hunter safety in 2016-17......

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

06/23/2017

PENNSYLVANIA HUNTERS PLAY IT SAFE

HARRISBURG, PA - Pennsylvania hunters had one of their safest years on record in 2016.

The number of hunting related shooting incidents statewide was the second-lowest ever, and for only the second time on record, a year passed without a single fatality related to gun handling while hunting or trapping in Pennsylvania, according to a newly released report from the Pennsylvania Game Commission.

There were 25 hunting-related shooting incidents statewide during 2016. Only 2015 had a lower number of incidents with 23.

And the only other year without a hunting-related fatality in Pennsylvania was 2012.

The trend of increasingly safer hunting is something of which Pennsylvania’s hunters – and the Game Commission’s team of volunteer instructors – can be proud, said Game Commission Executive Director Bryan Burhans.

Decades ago, hundreds of incidents occurred annually, year after year in Pennsylvania.

“There’s always work to do when it comes to improving hunter safety, because even one incident is too many,’ Burhans said. “But the fact remains that hunting is safer than it’s ever been, and in Pennsylvania, the credit for that can be shared by the legions of hunters who make a habit out of making good decisions and the dedicated instructors who have trained them so well.”

Pennsylvania has compiled data on hunting-related shooting incidents (HRSIs) since 1915. HRSIs in Pennsylvania have declined nearly 80 percent since hunter-education training began in 1959. Prior to 2013, there never had been fewer than 33 incidents reported in a year, and 2016 marks the fourth straight year in which fewer than 30 incidents were reported.

In 2016, nine of the 25 incidents with an identified offender resulted from individuals with 10 or fewer years of hunting experience.

One incident involved a youth participating in the Mentored Youth Hunting Program, though it’s important to note the youth and his mentor were in violation of the rules of the program when the incident occurred. The Mentored Youth Hunting Program, which enables hunters under the age of 12 to harvest certain wildlife species if they are accompanied by a licensed adult, continues to be safe.

About 31,274 Mentored Youth Permits were issued during this timeframe.

In its annual reports on HRSIs, the Game Commission establishes an incident rate by computing the number of accidents per 100,000 participants. The 2.73 incident rate reported for 2016 is higher than the 2015 rate of 2.46.

The leading causes of hunting-related shooting incidents in 2016 were a victim being in the line of fire, which accounted for 44 percent of the total, followed by unintentional discharge, which accounted for 20 percent of the total. Incidents where the victim was shot in mistake for game remain at record-low levels.

The use of fluorescent orange in many seasons and ongoing hunter-education efforts are essential to the upward trend in hunter safety, the report states.

In 2016, 35,452 students received their Basic Hunter-Trapper Education certification in Pennsylvania.

Those student graduates, their volunteer hunter-education instructors and the hunting public at large all can be proud of the role they have played in making hunting the safest it’s ever been, Burhans said.

Game Commissioner Jim Daley, of Cranberry Township, a longtime hunter-education instructor who was recognized in 2009 as Pennsylvania’s Instructor of the Year, said the dedicated corps of 2,237 volunteer instructors plays a key role in improving hunter safety.

He thanked those instructors, and the state’s hunters for continuing to play it safe.

“Before hunter-education training first was launched, hunting related shooting incidents occurred far too frequently, and to see that number reduced to less than 30 in 2016 with no fatalities in Pennsylvania is quite an accomplishment,” Daley said. “A lot of hard work, and many, many volunteer hours are behind this achievement, and I’m proud to be part of the group working to make hunting in Pennsylvania even safer. With 50-plus years of hunter education in Pennsylvania, a hunter-safety culture is now becoming firmly ingrained in our hunters and mentors”


----------



## Mathias

Thanks LTG, enjoy your videos. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

I asked before ,,but didnt anybody buy there archery license?where the pink doe permit books given too you?thx


----------



## xctrack101

Went to wally-mart and picked mine up earlier this week. I was given two pink envelopes with my license purchase.


----------



## full moon64

xctrack101 said:


> Went to wally-mart and picked mine up earlier this week. I was given two pink envelopes with my license purchase.


thank you xctrack101,, have a good day..


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Thanks LTG, enjoy your videos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks Matt. I enjoy the pictures you post from upstate!


----------



## full moon64

xctrack101 said:


> Went to wally-mart and picked mine up earlier this week. I was given two pink envelopes with my license purchase.


got it and sent for my general rule book...:icon_study:


----------



## TauntoHawk

Some of you guys know I'm a turkey hunting nut, my wife recently re did the main living room in our house and use a rustic theme and actually took most my deer mounts and Europeans to use. But she wasnt a huge fan of all the beards and full fans as decor so I kept them in my office on the second floor. I mentioned that I'd seen some cool painting on feathers and that I had some ideas on a more tasteful display of turkey decor but when I researched feather painting I found single feathers could cost as much as $350 to have painted. I showed my wife some of the work I was looking at and she stated "oh I can do that" I gave her a few random feathers thinking she wouldn't even try let alone pull something wall worthy off. But she suprised me for my birthday and I'm blown away that these were attempt 1 and 2 ever drawing/painting turkey.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Amazing looking


----------



## KMiha

Those look great Tauntohawk.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Incredible!


----------



## vonfoust

That is awesome Taunto.


----------



## nicko

Looks outstanding taunto!


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Some of you guys know I'm a turkey hunting nut, my wife recently re did the main living room in our house and use a rustic theme and actually took most my deer mounts and Europeans to use. But she wasnt a huge fan of all the beards and full fans as decor so I kept them in my office on the second floor. I mentioned that I'd seen some cool painting on feathers and that I had some ideas on a more tasteful display of turkey decor but when I researched feather painting I found single feathers could cost as much as $350 to have painted. I showed my wife some of the work I was looking at and she stated "oh I can do that" I gave her a few random feathers thinking she wouldn't even try let alone pull something wall worthy off. But she suprised me for my birthday and I'm blown away that these were attempt 1 and 2 ever drawing/painting turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Wow...now that my friend is a true talent...you may have just stumbled across your retirement plan...guided turkey hunts with the trophy memorialized on a feather.

If you're up for a first client next spring drop me a PM...it would be great for my son!

Truly amazing work!

Joe


----------



## fatsbucknut

TauntoHawk said:


>





She's very talented. I always got mine from a guy around Chambersburg. He would give me a free painted feather for every fan i gave him or he would charge $30 I believe.


----------



## Viper69

Looks great!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Taunto, she nailed it. They are beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

thank you guys for all to compliments, I told her she's in trouble now because I have a ton of feathers and i'm going to have to start trading her feathers for custom turkey calls (one of my addictions)

I have contracted her for donations to next years Vets hunt and scene painting using an entire Merriam fan for a hunting buddy I went to Nebraska with in April


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Wow...now that my friend is a true talent...you may have just stumbled across your retirement plan...guided turkey hunts with the trophy memorialized on a feather.
> 
> If you're up for a first client next spring drop me a PM...it would be great for my son!
> 
> Truly amazing work!
> 
> 
> Joe


Thank you Joe, how old is your son? Is he still youth hunter age


----------



## hobbs4421

tyepsu said:


> I just got the last 2 weeks of Pennsylvania archery season approved to take off work. Should be a good time to see bucks on their feet.


That's awesome! I hope I can do the same! Enjoy it and good luck!


----------



## nicko

Absolutely perfect summer day here is the SE corner of the state. Sunny with big puffy white clouds, warm but no humidity (finally) and a nice breeze. We don't get enough days like this.

Bought my license today and got archery tag, migratory bird license, and pheasant stamp. Refined my grip on the E32 this afternoon and have broadheads hitting with field points at 40 yards. Brisket from yesterday reheating in the BGE as I type this for dinner.

Just another great day to be a hunter in Pennsylvania and enjoying the beauty of nature.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Great day for grilling!! Half back strap wrapped in bacon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Thank you Joe, how old is your son? Is he still youth hunter age


No, junior (14 years old now, will be 15 before the 2018 opener)


----------



## Viper69

Yep back strap wrapped in bacon on the grill here as well!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

For my first post.. I must say that looks yummy!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> No, junior (14 years old now, will be 15 before the 2018 opener)


Hit me up next spring before the youth day, I always try and be in the woods if I can get a kid lined up. All it takes is a cup of coffee to get me in the woods 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Hit me up next spring before the youth day, I always try and be in the woods if I can get a kid lined up. All it takes is a cup of coffee to get me in the woods
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

She didn't know what to make of her first trip out...thought we were going to lose her a couple time when a few gulls and pelicans came close....she was ready to launch


----------



## nicko

Good to see you got Fawn off the roof Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Good to see you got Fawn off the roof Joe.


She's driving us nuts...sooo much energy...she wears us all out, but it's fun!

Should have seen her first encounter with a crab....could have place in funniest home video

Joe


----------



## nicko

I have a friend from college who got a GSP after he got married and had a house. He said he would come home from work and the dog wouldn't stop running. He couldn't handle it or devote the time to the dog that it needed and had to give it another family. Definitely another level of commitment owning a high energy dog like a GSP.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This is our third, I guess I just forgot how much time we dedicated to the previous two...then again that was 15 years ago, before kids.

The kids are having a blast and that was a big reason in getting Fawn. 

Joe


----------



## fap1800

My GWP is 10 years old and he still has no quit. He'll even let you know when he's ticked off that you're leaving. Here's a good example.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> My GWP is 10 years old and he still has no quit. He'll even let you know when he's ticked off that you're leaving. Here's a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Showed my wife and she's cracking up....

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Showed my wife and she's cracking up....
> 
> Joe


Glad someone was. Lol! I have a hard time keeping him in our fenced in backyard. He's persistent. He pulls at the fencing with his mouth until he breaks enough away to get through then goes on walkabouts through neighbor's yards. He's loyal though. Almost too loyal.


----------



## 12-Ringer

She's having a blast in Potter....


----------



## nicko

Some preliminary approvals at the recent PAGC meeting, including the allowed use of ozone emitting machines. Not finalized but still needs to be voted on.

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=136


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fire at the shore...









(Skeeters drove everyone in -lol)

Fire in the mountains...










Making memories as best we can....

Joe


----------



## nicko

Looks like a great time Joe. How's the weather up there?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Looks like a great time Joe. How's the weather up there?


Gorgeous yesterday and today...rain forecasted to move in around noon tomorrow through Sat afternoon. Let's hope the forecast is wrong.


Interesting situation this morning..took Fawn out again looking for grouse. We put up two last night and three this morning. We were about 3/4 of mile from the house on the creek bottom on the opposite side of the mountain and she took off after some turkey. That was about 6:45am....for more than an hour I was in a bit of a panic as this is her first trip up to the cabin. 8:15 I get a text fr my sister-in-law that Fawns back at the house????

Pretty amazed at that...3/4 of a mile out of the creek bottom we were in that she had never seen before, across a 40 acre corn died and then the 40 acres we own to the house....this dog is too much....she's out cold now


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gods Country


----------



## nicko

There is a feel to being in Potter that can't be described.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Never had it, never heard of it. But quite possibly the best picture ever posted on AT. I love the kid pics first and foremost, but every once in awhile...well you all know...


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful pictures for sure!! Good times indeed.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Few quick clips of Fawn in action....

https://youtu.be/lkITWn0gbB4

https://youtu.be/DUIoMca7fCQ

https://youtu.be/CC01ScoTxw0



















Joe


----------



## Viper69

Finally got my cameras out. Can't wait to start getting some pics!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Got a decent buck on cam I think. What is the norm for this time of year? This one has brows and starting to branch Ys and about to his ears in width so far. That about normal or decent for this time of year


----------



## Mathias

The 2 biggest bucks I've seen this year were both in Virginia. Last week while driving south on I81 there was a whopper in the wide, heavily vegetated center median. On our way home on Skyline Drive we rounded a bend and a giant for this time of year, was running towards us in our lane :mg: I was amazed because we were at roughly 3000', not in farm country. Both were well beyond their ears in width.


Scott, are you still shooting the R6?


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir I am. Loving it so far How bout u? It's in comfort and a lot slower then I'm use to but draws really nice


----------



## Mathias

The Reigns in comfort setting are amazing to shoot. The performance isn't that awful bad either.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Mine needs a press to change so can't even try it yet lol. Shoulder is really enjoying it though. I'm working on form and holding steady man I need a lot of work


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got a few pretty good buck on the cams we have out back here in Potter. If I don't share, my pop might later this week. Should be hitting the lease at some point this trip and check those cams as well. Not so bad this spring, only lost one cam to a bear, even though we have them on just about every cam.

Camille saw some of the bear pics, one of which is a big sow with a skin condition similar to the mange I've seen in fox and she decided I need to be close on our walkabouts out back...










I don't mind one bit

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Few quick clips of Fawn in action....
> 
> https://youtu.be/lkITWn0gbB4
> 
> https://youtu.be/DUIoMca7fCQ
> 
> https://youtu.be/CC01ScoTxw0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Watching a dog in action is better than shooting birds.


----------



## full moon64

reminder:By Mail Only:
Antlerless License (residents)Monday, July 10


----------



## 12-Ringer

A few buck from Potter Co backyard(40 acres)

https://youtu.be/AcHw4D2knn4
https://youtu.be/0CXkSoqejdk
https://youtu.be/LPlPWtP_xZc
https://youtu.be/D_6nbdFhsNo


















Joe


----------



## Mathias

Great pic of you and Camille Joe, truly the best of times right there. Goes by far too quickly.


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6074489

View attachment 6074497


----------



## jacobh

Wow great bucks. Just checked my other cam today got one I'm guessing 20" wide 8pt right now but not long times yet


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great buck RB!!!

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

I just got my last stand for Pennsylvania hung this morning. I also ended up moving my trail camera because a tree had fallen down right in front of the camera a few days ago. It is a good spot. I just hope my stand and camera do not get stolen or messed with, as there are always a few guys that trespass on that property.


----------



## jacobh

I moved my sons stand today and have 2 to setup yet but not in that big of a hurry to get it done. One at my moms and one at friends uncles. Then headed south to setup


----------



## jhauser

Bought my license yesterday. Can't believe the rule book is 6 bucks. I can look rules up on the line, but my dad and uncles not so much. Maybe I can print it for them


----------



## LetThemGrow

Some good bucks here!


----------



## 12-Ringer

5 grown men, 5, atvs, 5.5 hours, 500 acres, 5 trailcams, 15 tree stands set....about 5 more stands and 5-6 more cams to go....here's a few....


----------



## Mathias

Paradise found.


----------



## johnv2675

Joe, what model ATV do you have? I'm thinking about getting one for hunting and work around the house.

Thanks, John


----------



## 12-Ringer

johnv2675 said:


> Joe, what model ATV do you have? I'm thinking about getting one for hunting and work around the house.
> 
> Thanks, John


We have three Yamaha Kodiak 400s and a Polaris Sportsman 400, three of the four with winches. These things have done everything we've ever needed. With side-by-sides being all the rage they can haul a little more, but their footprint and turning radius is larger. A lot of what we do is often in tight quarters.

Best advice I can offer is think hard about what you need to do FIRST and buy accordingly. MORE POWER isn't always better.

Joe


----------



## johnv2675

12-Ringer said:


> We have three Yamaha Kodiak 400s and a Polaris Sportsman 400, three of the four with winches. These things have done everything we've ever needed. With side-by-sides being all the rage they can haul a little more, but their footprint and turning radius is larger. A lot of what we do is often in tight quarters.
> 
> Best advice I can offer is think hard about what you need to do FIRST and buy accordingly. MORE POWER isn't always better.
> 
> Joe



Thank you. I don't own a lot of property, but there is a lot of public land within a 1/4 mile from my property that I hunt, and thankfully it is quad friendly so that's where I would a quad first.

I can't wait for the next deer season.


----------



## nicko

Great weekend right there Joe.

Great bucks on the cams guys.


----------



## johnv2675

When bow season rolls around in mid-September in 2B, the weather will probably still be in the high 70s and maybe occasionally in the low 80s. If I were to shoot a deer in the evening maybe half an hour before sunset, I would have to gut it and then butcher it within a few hours so it doesn't spoil, right? I always butcher game myself, so taking it someplace isn't an option.

I was thinking maybe to skin it, then to quarter the deer (maybe remove backstraps separately) and put it into the fridge/freezer until the morning when I would finish butchering it. My question is, would I be better off just to completely butcher it the night of my hunt and get it in the freezer or could I quarter it and wait til the morning?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Great weekend right there Joe.
> 
> Great bucks on the cams guys.


Spent some time at Gods Country Creamery feeding the baby milk cows and indulging in their custom cheeses and ice-creams.

















Topped off last night with a trip on the Tioga Central Railroad to a firework display over Lake Hammond....pretty cool display...









Off to canoe Pine Creek today

Joe


----------



## strawcat

John you can skin and quarter it put it in mesh game bags and leave it in the fridge for a couple of days while you are butchering it


----------



## Ebard22

I have a fridge dedicated to deer hanging come archery season. Removed all shelves and drawers. Cut some 1/4 inch steel stock and just run it between the tendon and bone of all quarters while sitting in the slot where the top shelf would be and a pan to catch drippings. I'll let most deer hang for awhile before dealing with them. Try to do more then one when possible to justify getting everything out and cleaning it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ebard22 said:


> Try to do more then one when possible to justify getting everything out and cleaning it.


Yep, sometimes the set-up and clean-up is more work than the processing itself.

Joe


----------



## johnv2675

Thanks for the info. I might look at getting a dedicated game fridge and maybe even a freezer.


----------



## nicko

You're making me jealous Joe.  I need a Potter fix.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good stuff Joe. We spent some time on the Pine Creek below Blackwell a month ago. No cell, no worries....annual trip I would hate to miss.


----------



## johnv2675

I've got a really dumb question to ask, I hate to start a new thread, so I'll ask it here: most bows such as the Mathews Halon and Elite Option have draw lengths that are adjustable from maybe 27 to 31 inches, or some other range of inches, right? No bows are only a single, set draw length that can't be changed, right? I ask because I'm 16 (turning 17 in September) and I want to buy a high-end bow but I'm afraid I'd outgrow it if I grew another inch or two. My wingspan is 74 1/4 inches right now, which according to calculations places me on a 30 inch draw length, which is what I have right now.

ETA: Oops, I might've already answered this question via google, it seems most bows aren't adjustable, unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## 138104

johnv2675 said:


> I've got a really dumb question to ask, I hate to start a new thread, so I'll ask it here: most bows such as the Mathews Halon and Elite Option have draw lengths that are adjustable from maybe 27 to 31 inches, or some other range of inches, right? No bows are only a single, set draw length that can't be changed, right? I ask because I'm 16 (turning 17 in September) and I want to buy a high-end bow but I'm afraid I'd outgrow it if I grew another inch or two. My wingspan is 74 1/4 inches right now, which according to calculations places me on a 30 inch draw length, which is what I have right now.
> 
> ETA: Oops, I might've already answered this question via google, it seems most bows aren't adjustable, unless I'm reading it wrong.


Most bows have a range of draw lengths. Some need the cams replaced, some have rotating mods that you remove a few screws and then can adjust, some have mods that need swapped to change draw length. The two bows mentioned would required a mod swap.

Be careful with Hoyts. Each cam (1-3) has a range of draw lengths. If you have to change cam numbers, it would also required new limbs and string and cables.

I hope that helps.


----------



## KMiha

Perry24 said:


> Most bows have a range of draw lengths. Some need the cams replaced, some have rotating mods that you remove a few screws and then can adjust, some have mods that need swapped to change draw length. The two bows mentioned would required a mod swap.
> 
> Be careful with Hoyts. Each cam (1-3) has a range of draw lengths. If you have to change cam numbers, it would also required new limbs and string and cables.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Yup. Bowtech and PSE, right now, probably make the simplest bows as far as adjusting draw lenght goes, as you don't need any mods or anything that I am aware of. Hoyt with their defiant series went to rotating mods, but as Perry mentioned they have 3 cam numbers and each has a specific DL range, say from 26-28, 28-30, etc. Also, the DL ranges on either the 1, 2, and 3 cam for Hoyt are different depending on whether it's the Defiant 30, 34, or Turbo. 

If you're worried about outgrowing the bow, there are companies that make bows that adjust from around 30 to 32/33 inch DL. However, idk how many are under 34" ATA, and the two that I know of for sure is the Hoyt Double XL, which is 36" ATA and the PSE Beast which is 38" ATA. I'm not expert, just from looking around it doesn't seem there are a lot of shorter bows that go past 31" DL


----------



## vonfoust

PSE Phenom DC. Adjustable to 33" with a couple screws, the highest I found on production bow when looking. I got a NIB 2016 model for $250 a few months ago for my son who sounds much like yourself.  He's at a 30" DL and possibly could add a some more yet.
If you check the brand specific PSE section here on AT there is a thread that mentions an online site that I got mine through. He may have some left yet.


----------



## johnv2675

So right now, I've got a Bear Cruzer, and I've maxed it out at a 30 inch draw length and 70 pound draw weight. That's really why I want a new bow - I want a little more performance and size. I'm about 5 foot 11.5 inches, but my wingspan is 6 foot 2.5. I'm thinking that if I grow just a little bit between now and January, I might need a 31 inch draw length.

Any idea of how Mathews bows' draw lengths are adjustable?


----------



## jacobh

Most Matthews are DL specific. I'm 5'10" and 28" draw my wingspan is 6'. Look at xpedition bows too they're sweet and have modules to adjust DL


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Good stuff Joe. We spent some time on the Pine Creek below Blackwell a month ago. No cell, no worries....annual trip I would hate to miss.


It was crowded yesterday.....


























Plenty of interesting observations....good day for a father and son to be cruising....

Joe


----------



## johnv2675

Went for a mountain ride this morning, the woods were very nice. Blue sky and a good temperature. Switched out my game camera cards yesterday, one coyote, a couple good bucks, and a lot of doe. I found a new promising spot on some public land near my house. Can't wait til September 16!


----------



## jacobh

Anyone got fawns on cam yet? I have a couple does but not 1 fawn yet. Figured just a matter of time


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Anyone got fawns on cam yet? I have a couple does but not 1 fawn yet. Figured just a matter of time


Saw my first fawns yesterday. There was 2, but never saw momma.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Anyone got fawns on cam yet? I have a couple does but not 1 fawn yet. Figured just a matter of time


We've go plenty of pics and vids, in 5D, 5C, 2H, and 3A....

Here's a cool clip; enjoy....

https://youtu.be/CWNaT81wzC0


Joe


----------



## jacobh

Haha beautiful vid. Amazing animals


----------



## strawcat

I just looked at 2000+ pics and not a single fawn


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Anyone got fawns on cam yet? I have a couple does but not 1 fawn yet. Figured just a matter of time


Yep got a bunch too and have seen some in the woods. Hope to compile some video by Saturday...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Won't be getting any pics from one of my most productive camera sites. Stop out this morning on my way into the office to pull the car in the entire camera was gone, with the cost price on lock at the base of the tree? I'm never really understand what motivates some people???

Yes, this was private property. There's probably a small part of me that shouldn't complain considering how many cameras I run every year. I can't even remember the last time one has gone missing, but that doesn't really sweet and sour taste in this moment.



Joe


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Won't be getting any pics from one of my most productive camera sites. Stop out this morning on my way into the office to pull the car in the entire camera was gone, with the cost price on lock at the base of the tree? I'm never really understand what motivates some people???
> 
> Yes, this was private property. There's probably a small part of me that shouldn't complain considering how many cameras I run every year. I can't even remember the last time one has gone missing, but that doesn't really sweet and sour taste in this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Yeah, that's a shame. Crossing my fingers, my father and I have yet to have a camera stolen. Of course, we only hunt private property. We did, however, have someone steal a sim card one time. Obviously they were trespassing and did not want to be on the camera. At least it was only the sim card, I guess?


----------



## nicko

And the thing about stealing a camera that's locked up is the dirtball had to see it and most likely go back to get some bolt cutters or something and make another trip make. Not that a stumble-onto-it-and-steal-it-right-now theft is any better but the loser went out of their way to steal it.


----------



## jacobh

Man sorry to hear it Joe!! I had one camera stolen a few years back. Started asking around about it and finally got a lead on a couple teens. Went to their house and a little "talk" and poof camera was back. No issues ever again. Knock on wood


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Man sorry to hear it Joe!! I had one camera stolen a few years back. Started asking around about it and finally got a lead on a couple teens. Went to their house and a little "talk" and poof camera was back. No issues ever again. Knock on wood


I've made a few calls already. There just might be an outside chance it resurfaces...we'll see, but I won't be holding my breath. Luckily it wasn't one of my customs, it was a Browning FHD. I use them on high frequency sites, most of the rest are my customs. I do have 4 more of the Brownings to replace, just kind of sucks...I had a small gun lock on the card panel. I too have had cards go missing, most likely for the reason Kmiha mentioned, maybe because this one was locked, they thought the best option was to take the whole thing. Most in the Browning line-up are easy to walk away with if you run a cable through the plastic guides on the back of the camera. I saw a demonstration with a treestand step and a rock, that snapped the plastic guides in about three whacks. Leaving the cable, attached to the tree, holding the guides in place, but the camera broke away and was sitll in perfect working condition. However, in my case, the Python lock was cut at the bottom of the tree, so like Nick said, someone found it and made their way back with cutters before I made it back to check...

Joe


----------



## johnv2675

I had a camera stolen three years ago. It was on public land, but I'd doubt if 10 people go on that land in a month. It really ticked me off. I think i might put some sort of note inside all my camera that says something along the lines of "i have a second camera near the one you just stole, i have your picture, I'll send it to the police and have you charged unless you drop the camera off at the police station within two days". I was also thinking about actually buying a cheap camera to watch my more expensive Bushnell Trophy cameras.


----------



## TauntoHawk

at the point we need to put a camera on a camera is it even worth placing cameras out, the safety precautions of having to hide and lock on every stand, every cam even on private is such a hassle really sucks a lot of the fun out of this stuff.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> at the point we need to put a camera on a camera is it even worth placing cameras out, the safety precautions of having to hide and lock on every stand, every cam even on private is such a hassle really sucks a lot of the fun out of this stuff.


Agreed, I don't lock my camera up. I run one cheap camera and bounce it around my different spots. I try to place it in an spot that doesn't draw the eye but I don't lock it up. If someone wants it they will get it anyways.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> at the point we need to put a camera on a camera is it even worth placing cameras out, the safety precautions of having to hide and lock on every stand, every cam even on private is such a hassle really sucks a lot of the fun out of this stuff.


I can appreciate this sentiment - I often find myself laughing out of cynical frustration when I am choosing stand sites more because of the "concealability" than the foretasted effectiveness of the location...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Keep the pressure on em. That'll teach people your not taking crap anymore. It goes a long way. What general area was this in?



QUOTE=12-Ringer;1104807641]I've made a few calls already. There just might be an outside chance it resurfaces...we'll see, but I won't be holding my breath. Luckily it wasn't one of my customs, it was a Browning FHD. I use them on high frequency sites, most of the rest are my customs. I do have 4 more of the Brownings to replace, just kind of sucks...I had a small gun lock on the card panel. I too have had cards go missing, most likely for the reason Kmiha mentioned, maybe because this one was locked, they thought the best option was to take the whole thing. Most in the Browning line-up are easy to walk away with if you run a cable through the plastic guides on the back of the camera. I saw a demonstration with a treestand step and a rock, that snapped the plastic guides in about three whacks. Leaving the cable, attached to the tree, holding the guides in place, but the camera broke away and was sitll in perfect working condition. However, in my case, the Python lock was cut at the bottom of the tree, so like Nick said, someone found it and made their way back with cutters before I made it back to check...

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

The thievery aspect makes me consider how much I want to spend on a camera.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Keep the pressure on em. That'll teach people your not taking crap anymore. It goes a long way. What general area was this in?
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=12-Ringer;1104807641]I've made a few calls already. There just might be an outside chance it resurfaces...we'll see, but I won't be holding my breath. Luckily it wasn't one of my customs, it was a Browning FHD. I use them on high frequency sites, most of the rest are my customs. I do have 4 more of the Brownings to replace, just kind of sucks...I had a small gun lock on the card panel. I too have had cards go missing, most likely for the reason Kmiha mentioned, maybe because this one was locked, they thought the best option was to take the whole thing. Most in the Browning line-up are easy to walk away with if you run a cable through the plastic guides on the back of the camera. I saw a demonstration with a treestand step and a rock, that snapped the plastic guides in about three whacks. Leaving the cable, attached to the tree, holding the guides in place, but the camera broke away and was sitll in perfect working condition. However, in my case, the Python lock was cut at the bottom of the tree, so like Nick said, someone found it and made their way back with cutters before I made it back to check...
> 
> Joe


[/QUOTE]

Glennmoore -

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don't forget get first round antlerless tags can be received Monday 7/10, especially if you're applying for 2H. If my memory serves me correctly I think they sold out in the first week or so last year. Mine will be in the mail Sat....

Joe


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Don't forget get first round antlerless tags can be received Monday 7/10, especially if you're applying for 2H. If my memory serves me correctly I think they sold out in the first week or so last year. Mine will be in the mail Sat....
> 
> Joe


Means I should probably go get my license today or tomorrow. Just been so busy, anytime I do have time to go get one, I forget because I just want to relax. I'll probably get it today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> Means I should probably go get my license today or tomorrow. Just been so busy, anytime I do have time to go get one, I forget because I just want to relax. I'll probably get it today.


Probably a good idea...at least depending on where you hunt...I know 2H sold out in less than a week as both of my brothers are non-residents and 2H was sold out before they could even apply.......


a little more info.....

Application Schedule
July 10: Residents
July 17: Nonresidents
Aug. 7: Unsold, 1st round
Aug. 21: Unsold, 2nd round
Aug. 28: Over-the-counter sales for WMUs 2B, 5C & 5D
Oct. 2: Over-the-counter sales for all other WMUs


Wildlife Management Units (WMUs)
On the application form, the hunter must enter at least one Wildlife Management Unit (WMU) preference where he or she desires to hunt. The hunter may select up to three WMU preferences on the form. If the first WMU is sold out, the county treasurer will issue the second, or if necessary, the third based on license availability. A guide to WMUs, including boundary maps is found in the 2017-18 Hunting & Trapping Digest. 


County Treasurers
Hunters can apply by mailing applications to any county treasurer with the addresses provided in the Digest. The zipcodes for Bedford and Berks counties were listed incorrectly on some handouts. Be sure to use 15522-1713 and 19601-4318 respectively. 

Official Envelope
All antlerless deer license applications must be mailed in the official pink envelope. You should have received official envelopes with your license purchase. If you did not receive these envelopes, please contact us at [email protected] or 717-787-4250. 

Application Status
You can check to see if you were awarded an antlerless deer license by visiting the Game Commission's website, clicking "Buy Your License", then "Buy A License Online." Select the first option, which includes checking application status.

Hyperlinks should be live.

Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I can appreciate this sentiment - I often find myself laughing out of cynical frustration when I am choosing stand sites more because of the "concealability" than the foretasted effectiveness of the location...
> 
> Joe


I hear this! I used to spend much of my hunting day trying to catch people trespassing. I wasn't even enjoying hunting. While I now still will not give anyone a pass, I'm not chasing down people anymore and it has made my hunting time much more enjoyable. I still try to 'conceal' as best I can but I don't worry nearly as much, and only put really cheap stands up.


----------



## jacobh

If I send mine and my sons in the same envelope I can just do 1 check?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> If I send mine and my sons in the same envelope I can just do 1 check?


Yep!


----------



## jacobh

Thank u Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Trying to stay organized??










Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Wow Joe. I thought I had it rough because I had to multiply $6.90x3:tongue:


----------



## nicko

This is on the front page of the PAGC website. If you send your doe tag applications to the Berks or Bedford county treasurers, this is for you:

*******************************************************************************************************************

_DOE LICENSE APPLICANTS - You may have received incorrect zip codes for Bedford and Berks County Treasurers with your license purchase. Use these corrections: Bedford County Treasurer zip code is 15522-1713; Berks County Treasurer zip code is 19601-4318.
More Details_


----------



## nicko

Sell-out dates for last years tags are listed in the digest this year.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Probably a good idea...at least depending on where you hunt...I know 2H sold out in less than a week as both of my brothers are non-residents and 2H was sold out before they could even apply.......


Yeah, I only hunt 5D and 5C. 5D is probably the only one I need to worry about. 5C doesn't seem to sell out until OTC sales begin.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> Yeah, I only hunt 5D and 5C. 5D is probably the only one I need to worry about. 5C doesn't seem to sell out until OTC sales begin.


Hard to believe they sold out last year - I know a lot of guys had hard feelings about it. I'd imagine many more, including myself, will be mailing into 5C before the walk-in's are welcomed.

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

2C was a quick on last year too to sell out, going to get mine in early too I guess, hunting a new SGL near work full of acorns in the early season, at least that's what scouting is telling me so far


----------



## nicko

Application is ready to go in the mail. But the yellow tear-off application that comes with the license was not liking the ink from the pen I used and was beading up. To be safe, I filled out one of the postcard-type applications too and stuck it in the same envelope with a note saying it was a backup in case the ink on the yellow one became smudged and illegible.


----------



## nicko

Read em' and weep boys!!! Try to contain your envy as I just received my hardcopy report of the hunting and trapping digest for the season. You're welcome to come over in and ogle it if you would like. But I'll ask you to keep your hands to yourself as I don't want oil from your fingerprints to mar the finish and ruin the collector value.


----------



## rmm60985

nicko said:


> Read em' and weep boys!!! Try to contain your envy as I just received my hardcopy report of the hunting and trapping digest for the season. You're welcome to come over in and ogle it if you would like. But I'll ask you to keep your hands to yourself as I don't want oil from your fingerprints to mar the finish and ruin the collector value.


Just think, for the price of that, you could have bought another doe tag


----------



## LetThemGrow

rmm60985 said:


> Just think, for the price of that, you could have bought another doe tag


Yeah that's ridiculous both ways...doe tags are way too cheap...


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6096457
View attachment 6096465


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful evening up here.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Beautiful Matt. Down here....not so much. The rain cometh.


----------



## tca126

Does anyone know where you can obtain additional pink envelopes for mailing in antlerless licenses ? I only received two with my online license purchase and need one additional.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Hard to believe they sold out last year - I know a lot of guys had hard feelings about it. I'd imagine many more, including myself, will be mailing into 5C before the walk-in's are welcomed.
> 
> Joe


Yeah, I'll be mailing in for 5C, I did last year too. Just easier for me, rather than to take time out of my day to go to a courthouse and buy them.


----------



## KMiha

tca126 said:


> Does anyone know where you can obtain additional pink envelopes for mailing in antlerless licenses ? I only received two with my online license purchase and need one additional.


If I remember correctly, I believe last year after I used my first two envelopes I just printed out the doe application for doe permits off the internet and then mailed it in a regular envelope.


----------



## LetThemGrow

KMiha said:


> If I remember correctly, I believe last year after I used my first two envelopes I just printed out the doe application for doe permits off the internet and then mailed it in a regular envelope.


I think I would go to Walmart or other licensing agent and get a pink envelope before I risked the regular envelope.


----------



## vonfoust

My wife says today "Ah, it's pink envelope time again huh?" 

Apparently after July 4 the next holiday in my house is "Pink envelope day"


----------



## LetThemGrow

I love fawn season!


----------



## nicko

Great footage again LTG.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6101785
View attachment 6101793


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt we got bear pics every summer in 3c, this year even more than normal and yet I've never seem one from September on in fall, my father saw a sow once during rifle season. Not sure why we will get pics of what appears to be multiple bears almost daily from June - August but never even see sign in the fall. 




First round doe tag is off and mailed.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Yesterday morning I helped my dad spread wood chips and set up his archery range but haven't had a chance to shoot it yet. 

A long time back when I was a youth my dad had permission to hunt land owned by the company he works for and that's where we learned to bow hunt (killed my first buck there) but the company was bought out and all hunting was terminated in 2003 on the thier land. This spring he gained permission to turkey hunt a small parcels that boards the company land and while he didn't hear a gobble when there he secured bow hunting permission as well and set a cam out in may. Yesterday I helped him hang 2 stands and pull the cam card. Think my dad relieved himself a bit when when checked the card









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Wow taunto! Looks like that buck has a double main beam on the left. 

This time of year has got to be rough on deer. Look at all those flies on him.

Cool pics Matt.


----------



## PAbigbear

If anyone is looking for a new climbing treestand my cousin has a brand new Summit Goliath he is trying to sell. It was a factory warranty replacement for a stand that he returned to Summit last fall. Only taken out of the box for pictures. Located in Milton, PA. He is trying to get $275 for it.


----------



## nicko

So who amongst the PA posters is going to be the first to be awarded an antlerless tag? Winner gets a pool party with 30 of his favorite AT members at pope125's house.


----------



## 138104

Picked up my license and my son's license today. His junior license was under $10 for the general license, archery tag, muzzleloader, and furbearer. Add another $7 for an antlerless tag. What a great value! Thankful for the opportinities PA offers.


----------



## rogersb

TauntoHawk said:


> Matt we got bear pics every summer in 3c, this year even more than normal and yet I've never seem one from September on in fall, my father saw a sow once during rifle season. Not sure why we will get pics of what appears to be multiple bears almost daily from June - August but never even see sign in the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First round doe tag is off and mailed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


My place is like that too. July-August we get bear non-stop then not a single pic or sighting after that. We have every type of berry bush you can imagine around us and they just pound them once they ripen. One of my last camera pulls I couldn't get to the camera because a bear was in the brush growling at me and I had to turn around because it was getting too intense for me.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Picked up my license and my son's license today. His junior license was under $10 for the general license, archery tag, muzzleloader, and furbearer. Add another $7 for an antlerless tag. What a great value! Thankful for the opportinities PA offers.


I see my license fees exactly the same!!!


----------



## Mathias

Berks Co.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> So who amongst the PA posters is going to be the first to be awarded an antlerless tag? Winner gets a pool party with 30 of his favorite AT members at pope125's house.


Ooo its me! I just got awarded 30 5C tags! :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So who amongst the PA posters is going to be the first to be awarded an antlerless tag? Winner gets a pool party with 30 of his favorite AT members at pope125's house.


WOW - 2F must have gotten started early with nearly 1500 sold already
425 gone in 2H, but mine hasn't been selected yet

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

[QUOTE=12

I just picturing the treasurers office walking into work in the am and the can't push the door open there are so many pink envelopes sitting behind it from the mail man hahaha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> 12
> I just picturing the treasurers office walking into work in the am and the can't push the door open there are so many pink envelopes sitting behind it from the mail man hahaha.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha - they must be flying, just about 2400 gone now.
Click to expand...


----------



## yetihunter1

I forgot to put mine in the mail Saturday so I put it in today. Should be ok, going for 3D this year instead of 3B. With the wifes due date right after rifle season she doesn't want me 3 hrs away so close to the baby coming.....so an hour and a bit for a day trip works for her haha.


----------



## BGM51

Just awarded my 2H doe tag.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

BGM51 said:


> Just awarded my 2H doe tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Winner of the pool party at Bobs house right here.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Winner of the pool party at Bobs house right here.


Darn!! I kept checking today too. Wanted to invite a long list on here, say something about all the deer in PA and how great a job the PGC is doing, and sit back and watch. :darkbeer:


----------



## 12-Ringer

BGM51 said:


> Just awarded my 2H doe tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


he cheated....just checked - no 2H for Ty and I yet.....1700 of the 7000 sold - they may not make it past Wednesday at this rate...2F is still smoking with 5285 of their 24000 sold:mg:

Joe

Joe


----------



## BGM51

My 2H tag was issued at 12:01pm. I mailed several envelopes for other hunters at the same time i mailed mine but none of them have gotton their's yet. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

BGM51 said:


> My 2H tag was issued at 12:01pm. I mailed several envelopes for other hunters at the same time i mailed mine but none of them have gotton their's yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ok, I'll just assume I'm one of the 30 invites then. You can PM me to make sure we get a weekend that will work. Thanks Pope!


----------



## 12-Ringer

BGM51 said:


> My 2H tag was issued at 12:01pm. I mailed several envelopes for other hunters at the same time i mailed mine but none of them have gotton their's yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


To which County Treasurer did you send?

Joe


----------



## BGM51

Media 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Delaware County Treasure

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

BGM51 said:


> Delaware County Treasure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yep, me too - thought I'd have mine by now - maybe they somehow know and sort them age before beauty - in which case you'd definitely have yours before me:wink::zip:

Joe


----------



## BGM51

Pretty sure one needed to be both good looking and old to get on right away. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Got the E32 broadhead tuned this morning. Now it's a drink, music, stripping wraps and ripped vanes, and Maisy patrolling the estate.

Summer livin'.


----------



## jacobh

Beautiful pup Nick


----------



## buck513

got my 2D tag


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Beautiful pup Nick




Thanks Scott. Gonna get her out for doves this year to start.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Anyone hunt the alleghany/2F/Collins pine? My future wife's family has a camp up there and want to do some more hunting up that way. The times I have been there the woods seem pretty open without alot of oaks/cover, but I haven't explored a ton. Those trips were camp work trips, and not much hunting. I need to do some exploring up there more, but was wondering if that area is making a rebound from the old days. Her father talks about there aren't many deer up there, and being from ohio it is harder for me to take time to bowhunt up there. I know there are mature deer/deer everywhere, but is the herd still out of whack. I hunted there the year before last, and saw 11 does, and one small buck...

The times I have hunted there, I have had a harder time figuring the deer out, compared to how i hunt public/private here in ohio...


----------



## jhauser

I grew up down the road from Collins pines. When hunt up north still I find the best food source near cover. I know it sounds like every magazine you read but hunting the big woods can be tough. That's why I hunt mainly farmlands here where I live know and family farm in Ohio. Seems like the heard up north is getting better our camp has killed 8 nice bucks the last three years


----------



## 12-Ringer

The tag fairy didn't stop by over night:sad:...with nearly 1/3 of all 2H allocated tags gone in the first day, I'm confident neither of my brother's will secure a tag. Just hope the other 3 guys do, as we were given the quota of 8 doe this year from the biologists. We've met or exceeded our quota for the last several years, even after 2H was created. Interestingly, I have never killed a deer on that lease, in fact, I have never deer hunted the lease...the only times there I was hunting with Ty. Its just about 500 acres with 10 members, 7 of which are family, the other three own 110 acres that border the lease, so we have eyes on the property almost all the time.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

bigredneck61088 said:


> Anyone hunt the alleghany/2F/Collins pine? My future wife's family has a camp up there and want to do some more hunting up that way. The times I have been there the woods seem pretty open without alot of oaks/cover, but I haven't explored a ton. Those trips were camp work trips, and not much hunting. I need to do some exploring up there more, but was wondering if that area is making a rebound from the old days. Her father talks about there aren't many deer up there, and being from ohio it is harder for me to take time to bowhunt up there. I know there are mature deer/deer everywhere, but is the herd still out of whack. I hunted there the year before last, and saw 11 does, and one small buck...
> 
> The times I have hunted there, I have had a harder time figuring the deer out, compared to how i hunt public/private here in ohio...


small piece of advice - future in-laws want to go hunting at the family camp...go!!! :wink: 
don't know much about that area, but 2F is allocated a ton of tags (24000)...if you buy the rationale that PAGC uses to determine allocations, there should be plenty of deer in that WMU...


----------



## dougell

bigredneck61088 said:


> Anyone hunt the alleghany/2F/Collins pine? My future wife's family has a camp up there and want to do some more hunting up that way. The times I have been there the woods seem pretty open without alot of oaks/cover, but I haven't explored a ton. Those trips were camp work trips, and not much hunting. I need to do some exploring up there more, but was wondering if that area is making a rebound from the old days. Her father talks about there aren't many deer up there, and being from ohio it is harder for me to take time to bowhunt up there. I know there are mature deer/deer everywhere, but is the herd still out of whack. I hunted there the year before last, and saw 11 does, and one small buck...
> 
> The times I have hunted there, I have had a harder time figuring the deer out, compared to how i hunt public/private here in ohio...


You're not going to find many oaks in that area because it's a northern hardwoods forest,not an oak/hickory forest.I would call Collins pine and find out where they've been cutting timber and concentrate around any clearcuts under 10 years old.A mature northern harwoods forest with no understory is poor habitat that will support few deer so you need to find regeneration with preferred browse species.Find that and you'll find the deer.Your father in law is correct in that area once had tons of deer because they used to timber the crap out of the ANF.Back in the 80's almost all logging was stopped by lawsuits from treehuggers.The huge deer herd quickly wiped out the remaining habitat and the herd crashed.Now with the limited logging that they do,they have to fence most of it because what deer are there quickly key in on any new regeneration.I was just in the ANF near Marienville and there was a very noticeable mid-level understory taking hold.That area needed less deer very badly but now the habitat and the deer are starting to make a comeback.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> You're not going to find many oaks in that area because it's a northern hardwoods forest,not an oak/hickory forest.I would call Collins pine and find out where they've been cutting timber and concentrate around any clearcuts under 10 years old.A mature northern harwoods forest with no understory is poor habitat that will support few deer so you need to find regeneration with preferred browse species.Find that and you'll find the deer.Your father in law is correct in that area once had tons of deer because they used to timber the crap out of the ANF.Back in the 80's almost all logging was stopped by lawsuits from treehuggers.The huge deer herd quickly wiped out the remaining habitat and the herd crashed.Now with the limited logging that they do,they have to fence most of it because what deer are there quickly key in on any new regeneration.I was just in the ANF near Marienville and there was a very noticeable mid-level understory taking hold.That area needed less deer very badly but now the habitat and the deer are starting to make a comeback.




You should also find out if the land is still open the public as well...as in 2009, Collins Pines eliminated public hunting from corporate practices and instituted a lease program. For example on my road alone in Potter County we lost public access to over 4000 acres which was turned into three separate leases managed in large part by Generations Forestry and FIA Timber. 

"Mangaged" in this case simply refers to collecting checks from members and timbering whenever/where ever they wish, sometimes without any prior notification to the membership. Our group has grown a bit frustrated in so much that we have realized a 5% increase in lease dues each year since the inception in 2009 while the US GDP Growth Rate over the same period (3.25%). I guess I really shouldn't complain about this with a $8.40 per acre price tag, but most other leases of similar size in this particular area of the state hover around $6 per acre. This is not necessarily a trophy rich area and all management on the property is done by the membership (lanes, plots, gates, signage, etc...). 

It really seems as though Collins went from public to private simply to make a profit as very little if any of their on-site practice has changed. To add to that frustration our group has maintained our agreements in good standing since its inception and only recently we were notified that our current 5-year agreement was rendered null and void with less than two weeks notice. It was replaced with a new “year to year” lease agreement that aligns with the hunting license calendar (7/1-6/30) and not the fiscal calendar and includes yet another increase.

Don't mean to vent, but Collins has left a bit of a bitter taste...we maintain our membership on one of the leases as it grants total access to 1650 acres pretty much right out the door. I haven't deer hunted that property since it became a lease, only turkey and grouse.

Not all companies are like this as our other lease in Coudersport is maintained by Hancock Forest Managment - they are present and available whenever needed. They conduct on-site evaluations, require harvest reports (jaw-bones), develop and share reports, maintain roads, gates, etc...We have been members here for much longer and have enjoyed some relatively good success with deer and turkey on this property.

Just something to think about....

Joe


----------



## strawcat

Bigred, where is the camp located I live in the area and where it's at is going to determine what type of feed is around


----------



## dougell

Collins pines still DMAP's and has thousands and thousands of acres open to the public.Whether we like it or not,they still own the property and are free to manage it or lease it any way they want.We have multiple timbers companies who own large tracts of land around here.For years it was all open to the public and then an investment corp bought a lot of it.They went in,high-graded the timber and then leased as much of it as they could.They did everything wrong when it was timbered and now nothing but junk is growing and the habitat is garbage.Nature conservancies have bought most of it up,opened it back up to the public but the damage is done.Timber consultants are working on it but it's gonna be costly and hard to fix the damage from the past poor forestry practices.I'm still mad about what happened to some of these spots but that's just the way it is.Collins pines generally does a good job managing their properties as does companies like Seneca,Chagrin and landvest.There's several thousand acres near my house owned by Seneca resource.It;s open to the public now but I fear it's gonna be marketed to lease just because of the shear lack of respect the public shows.


----------



## dougell

I'll tell you what's going to eventually impact deer numbers in that area,buckthorn.That's an invasive species that's deer don't eat and it's taking over some big areas.It would be interesting to talk to a forester from that area to see if they're making any progress slowing it down.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I'll tell you what's going to eventually impact deer numbers in that area,buckthorn.That's an invasive species that's deer don't eat and it's taking over some big areas.It would be interesting to talk to a forester from that area to see if they're making any progress slowing it down.


What is buckthorn? I'll look it up but any ideas on slowing it down?


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> I'll tell you what's going to eventually impact deer numbers in that area,buckthorn.That's an invasive species that's deer don't eat and it's taking over some big areas.It would be interesting to talk to a forester from that area to see if they're making any progress slowing it down.


A controlled burn would do wonders Doug. But the price tag is outrageous. 
I checked into it a few years ago for Treasure Lake. Besides the price tag and insurance , every fire company in 100 miles would have to be present.
Even spraying and planting costs are so high it becomes a non starter. Sad.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> What is buckthorn? I'll look it up but any ideas on slowing it down?




http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/invasives/terrestrialplants/woody/buckthorn/index.html.It started showing up in the ANF several years ago and it's taking off like crazy in many places.It can be sprayed but that's expensive and birds keep spreading the seeds so it's hard to get a handle on.


----------



## dougell

None of that matters Gene if you can't get a handle on deer numbers and Treasure lake is a perfect example.Treasure lake needed sharp shooters in the residential areas and rifle in the undeveloped areas while all that timber was being cut.There's no way to fix that mess now.Go in and check out that big area of TL that caught on fire alongside I80.It grew up nice the first year but the deer wiped out all of the preferred regeneration and now nothing but junk is growing and it provides no benefit to the wildlife.It's too late to fix TL.All of the mast producing tree have been removed and none of the seedling ever grew past 6".It went from an oak/hickory forest to a beech/striped maple disaster with zero benefit to the deer.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/invasives/terrestrialplants/woody/buckthorn/index.html.It started showing up in the ANF several years ago and it's taking off like crazy in many places.It can be sprayed but that's expensive and birds keep spreading the seeds so it's hard to get a handle on.


Funny that's the first site I found. Don't know about others but I always have a hard time taking from pictures in books to actual plant. I could stand there staring at a plant for an hour and by the end of the hour looking through my books (think the main one is Peterson's) be just as confused as I was to begin with. There always seems to be 2-3 that it _could_ be. First thing I saw on that site was 'be careful not to misidentify as wild plum (or something) looks very similar.


----------



## dougell

You won't miss this stuff Von.It's taking over large areas and nothing else can compete with it.It's a serious problem and it going to impact carrying capacity and decrease deer numbers.Luckily,I haven't seen it spread down this way yet but it's only a matter of time.


----------



## strawcat

Doug I have a lot of buckthorn on my property in elk county and the deer browse it heavily but it is miserable to control


----------



## dougell

Huh,I've never seen them touch it.


----------



## dougell

Huh,I've never seen them touch it.


or Poor Food

Scotch pine** Pitch pine** White pine** 
Red pine** Beech Aspen or poplar 
Mountain laurel** Rhododendron** Gray birch 
Paper birch Musclewood (Blue beech) Ironwood (Hop hornbeam) 
Spruces Alder Black locust 
Grey-stemmed dogwood Red cedar Balsam** 
Raspberry and blackberry Sweet fern Pin cherry 
Sheep laurel Tamarack Gooseberry (current)* 
Buckthorn Hawthorn 

*There is considerable difference in palatability and preference of the different species of this genus.

**This species is often browsed heavily enough to appear to be second choice food in areas where winter food is inadequate.


----------



## strawcat

I don't have much for mast producing trees around so that may be a reason


----------



## dougell

It can be weird how they browse on stuff based on region.It was a largely held belief that they didn't browse on striped maple but I used to watch them walk right over fresh red oak acorns to browse on the striped maple around my yard.


----------



## strawcat

I have spent countless hours pulling it out by the roots and new growth still come back every year. I hate the thought of spraying it but I might have to


----------



## nicko

I just won a 3A tag!!!


----------



## bigredneck61088

dougell said:


> You're not going to find many oaks in that area because it's a northern hardwoods forest,not an oak/hickory forest.I would call Collins pine and find out where they've been cutting timber and concentrate around any clearcuts under 10 years old.A mature northern harwoods forest with no understory is poor habitat that will support few deer so you need to find regeneration with preferred browse species.Find that and you'll find the deer.Your father in law is correct in that area once had tons of deer because they used to timber the crap out of the ANF.Back in the 80's almost all logging was stopped by lawsuits from treehuggers.The huge deer herd quickly wiped out the remaining habitat and the herd crashed.Now with the limited logging that they do,they have to fence most of it because what deer are there quickly key in on any new regeneration.I was just in the ANF near Marienville and there was a very noticeable mid-level understory taking hold.That area needed less deer very badly but now the habitat and the deer are starting to make a comeback.


Good to know about calling them, thanks for the heads up! my plan for the next trip up is cover ground. I have no problem with a long hike in the morning if there is potential


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> It went from an oak/hickory forest to a beech/striped maple disaster with zero benefit to the deer.


 Doug, I would think Beech would provide a viable food source. Much more so than the hickory you said are gone.


----------



## dougell

Billy,beech browse is a starvation food that really doesn't provide much nutrition if they eat it.The mast is a viable food source but the mast crops are spotty and usually drop early so they're cleaned up way before winter,doing them no good when they need it most.To make matters worse,a blight is killing all the beech in this part of the state so it's even more rare to see a mast crop.Beech root sprouts like grass and when they have the blight,it's a defense mechanism to root sprout.Beech takes over an area very fast,shades everything out and provides no benefit to the deer.It's actually one of the main species they're trying to eradicate when they do a burn.A big beech tree dropping nuts is good.Beech root sprouting all over the place is a disaster.You have to understand the situation archer58 is talking about.It's a huge private residential community where no hunting was allowed since the 1960's.The place overwintered more than 100 dpsm and the undeveloped land that surrounded the property was ravaged to the ground by the deer.The community didn't own the timber right but was getting them back in 2015 so the company who owned the timber logged the heck out of it for the past 10 years.The tops and regeneration helped the deer herd increase but once that was gone,the situation was hopeless.You won't find a single surviving sapling of anything preferred unless it was protected by something.Nothing but junk is growing at this point and it provides no benefit to the deer and with all the last producing trees gone,that's all that will ever be there.If it wasn't for the oaks dropping acorns in people's yards,landscaping and people feeding the deer,they wouldn't have anything to eat.For some reason I can no longer post pictures.Otherwise,I could post some pretty eye opening pictures of how bad the deer destroyed the habitat.


----------



## nicko

So which bow is everybody taking into the woods/fields this fall? I picked up a 3rd E32 back in the spring (i'll try to not sell this one). So as long as all goes as planned, that will be my #1 bow and the twig GT500s will be my backups. As long as I feel I can pick up the bow and put my first shot where it needs to go, I'll be good with it. Still time to sort out the pecking order.


----------



## nicko

Just wondering how everybody plans to use their 1st preference doe tag this year. Will you fill it given your first opportunity? Do you save it for gun season or the late season? Will you transfer it to a mentored youth? Do you buy it with no intention of using it? 

I will hold off on using my 3A tag until the gun season up in Potter. And if I still have it after gun season, I will take a trip up there for the late-season after Christmas.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Billy,beech browse is a starvation food that really doesn't provide much nutrition if they eat it.The mast is a viable food source but the mast crops are spotty and usually drop early so they're cleaned up way before winter,doing them no good when they need it most.To make matters worse,a blight is killing all the beech in this part of the state so it's even more rare to see a mast crop.Beech root sprouts like grass and when they have the blight,it's a defense mechanism to root sprout.Beech takes over an area very fast,shades everything out and provides no benefit to the deer.It's actually one of the main species they're trying to eradicate when they do a burn.A big beech tree dropping nuts is good.Beech root sprouting all over the place is a disaster.You have to understand the situation archer58 is talking about.It's a huge private residential community where no hunting was allowed since the 1960's.The place overwintered more than 100 dpsm and the undeveloped land that surrounded the property was ravaged to the ground by the deer.The community didn't own the timber right but was getting them back in 2015 so the company who owned the timber logged the heck out of it for the past 10 years.The tops and regeneration helped the deer herd increase but once that was gone,the situation was hopeless.You won't find a single surviving sapling of anything preferred unless it was protected by something.Nothing but junk is growing at this point and it provides no benefit to the deer and with all the last producing trees gone,that's all that will ever be there.If it wasn't for the oaks dropping acorns in people's yards,landscaping and people feeding the deer,they wouldn't have anything to eat.For some reason I can no longer post pictures.Otherwise,I could post some pretty eye opening pictures of how bad the deer destroyed the habitat.


Interesting. My beech trees are absolutely loaded with mast this year. They certainly are BIG trees. They seem to drop a little later than the oaks here. Deer will come to them like a magnet this fall. I've seen the beech roots sprouting here and I could imagine acres of that stuff would be bad news.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> So which bow is everybody taking into the woods/fields this fall? I picked up a 3rd E32 back in the spring (i'll try to not sell this one). So as long as all goes as planned, that will be my #1 bow and the twig GT500s will be my backups. As long as I feel I can pick up the bow and put my first shot where it needs to go, I'll be good with it. Still time to sort out the pecking order.


Nick, I will be using a Energy 32 as well.


----------



## 138104

Is this buckthorn? I found a few at my place.


----------



## adr1601

Beech brush. Seems like most of it in the SF is mixed with Maple and Cherry. Not many deer left in these areas since the DMAP program but they are very healthy. 
View attachment 6112793


----------



## Viper69

PSE Evolve 31 will be my main bow. PSE Inertia and Elite impulse 31 are back ups at this point.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

17 Prime Centergy for me....or maybe my Rize...or maybe my GT500...maybe even my SZ350...I have issues???


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Is this buckthorn? I found a few at my place.


Witch hazel.


----------



## Ebard22

Still shooting the Elite Hunter. Probably wont change for awhile. I have loved it since i bought it in 2012


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nicko...I'll be using my HTR. And I hope to transfer my tag to my son, he got his first mentored youth license this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Nicko...I'll be using my HTR. And I hope to transfer my tag to my son, he got his first mentored youth license this year.



Good times! Hope it all works out for you and your son!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Still no 2H tag for me and Ty?? Starting to wonder now...will likely sell out today. Hope I didn't screw something up on the envelope or application...

Joe


----------



## nick060200

This is actually the first year I ever sent in a pink envelope. I always bought over the counter. So my question is during the first round can you send In more than one envelope for different wmu. Like send In an envelope for say 2f and a check and then send In a completely different envelope for another wmu with another check. ? If your awarded your first tag will they even take your second envelope even if it's a completely different area?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Still no 2H tag for me and Ty?? Starting to wonder now...will likely sell out today. Hope I didn't screw something up on the envelope or application...
> 
> Joe


While my area isn't selling out that soon, I'm wondering the same thing.....I do it every year.....


----------



## Matt Musto

nick060200 said:


> This is actually the first year I ever sent in a pink envelope. I always bought over the counter. So my question is during the first round can you send In more than one envelope for different wmu. Like send In an envelope for say 2f and a check and then send In a completely different envelope for another wmu with another check. ? If your awarded your first tag will they even take your second envelope even if it's a completely different area?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No, one application for the first round.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Still no 2H tag for me and Ty?? Starting to wonder now...will likely sell out today. Hope I didn't screw something up on the envelope or application...
> 
> Joe


Joe, Didn't they just accept them on Monday? That would be super quick to get your tag in one day turn around. Which county treasurer do you send to.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> This is actually the first year I ever sent in a pink envelope. I always bought over the counter. So my question is during the first round can you send In more than one envelope for different wmu. Like send In an envelope for say 2f and a check and then send In a completely different envelope for another wmu with another check. ? If your awarded your first tag will they even take your second envelope even if it's a completely different area?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I've been told that as long as you're not sending to the same county treasurer office, you can get away with it...a buddy mailed all of his out last Saturday, seeking a tag in WMUs - 3A, 2H, 5C, 5D and 2G....each app went to a different county treasurer - talked to him a few minutes ago - he's got his 2G tag, but that's it so far. He lives in Chester County and sent the 2G app to the Chester County Treasurer.

I've always followed the guidelines in the digest - sending my most preferred or most difficult to secure out in the first round, second preferred in second round, and so on....after last year's experience in line at the Chester County Courthouse I will never stand in line again for antlerless tags, I'll mail in for my 2 in 5C and 5D. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Joe, Didn't they just accept them on Monday? That would be super quick to get your tag in one day turn around. Which county treasurer do you send to.


You can check the site at https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/start.php to see if your tag has been awarded. Our lease in 2H requires 8 doe to be taken this year, there are only 7k tags allocated for that WMU and as of this moment 4300+ have been awarded and Ty and I weren't in that lot...my dad's was awarded on Monday around noon. We both sent to the Delaware County Treasurer as we live in Delco and new our apps would get there the quickest.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Still no 2H tag for me and Ty?? Starting to wonder now...will likely sell out today. Hope I didn't screw something up on the envelope or application...
> 
> Joe


If you put your envelopes in the mail by Friday, they should be sitting in the stack at the courthouse waiting to be processed. Hopefully you'll see them come through this morning.


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> I've been told that as long as you're not sending to the same county treasurer office, you can get away with it...a buddy mailed all of his out last Saturday, seeking a tag in WMUs - 3A, 2H, 5C, 5D and 2G....each app went to a different county treasurer - talked to him a few minutes ago - he's got his 2G tag, but that's it so far. He lives in Chester County and sent the 2G app to the Chester County Treasurer.
> 
> I've always followed the guidelines in the digest - sending my most preferred or most difficult to secure out in the first round, second preferred in second round, and so on....after last year's experience in line at the Chester County Courthouse I will never stand in line again for antlerless tags, I'll mail in for my 2 in 5C and 5D.
> 
> Joe


Let me know how your friend makes out. I'm curious if this works or not. 
I'm not worried about getting tags cause right now I only have places to hunt in 5c and 5d but I was curious. I have a neighbor who invited me to hunt somewhere up in North central PA but he said they don't shoot does up there so I didn't worry about getting a tag. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Matt Musto said:


> No, one application for the first round.


This is what I thought but I sent in 2 anyway. But to the same treasurer. 2 different wmu though. And 2 different envelopes. I'm wondering if they will cash my checks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King

Still waiting on my 5C tag to be awarded. Though, like an idiot, I didn't mail my envelope out until Monday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

King said:


> Still waiting on my 5C tag to be awarded. Though, like an idiot, I didn't mail my envelope out until Monday.


You wont have an issue - TONS of tags in 5C - there will still be more left in 5C when the OTC sales start than some WMUs are even awarded....

Anything good on those cams or didn't you get out this weekend?

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> I've been told that as long as you're not sending to the same county treasurer office, you can get away with it...a buddy mailed all of his out last Saturday, seeking a tag in WMUs - 3A, 2H, 5C, 5D and 2G....each app went to a different county treasurer - talked to him a few minutes ago - he's got his 2G tag, but that's it so far. He lives in Chester County and sent the 2G app to the Chester County Treasurer.
> 
> I've always followed the guidelines in the digest - sending my most preferred or most difficult to secure out in the first round, second preferred in second round, and so on....after last year's experience in line at the Chester County Courthouse I will never stand in line again for antlerless tags, I'll mail in for my 2 in 5C and 5D.
> 
> Joe


Oh that's interesting I never thought to try and get multiple tags in a single round..


----------



## jacobh

Am I wrong or all u could send was the yellow doe tag in right? This isn't the 1st round this is for application. 1st round is in August


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Oh that's interesting I never thought to try and get multiple tags in a single round..


I wouldn't want to chance it. I'd be afraid that somebody will see in the PALS system I was awarded a tag already and cancel it out as penalty for over-applying.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Am I wrong or all u could send was the yellow doe tag in right? This isn't the 1st round this is for application. 1st round is in August


This is the first round Scott. I think you could send either the yellow application that comes with your license or you could send in the white postcard application.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> So which bow is everybody taking into the woods/fields this fall? I picked up a 3rd E32 back in the spring (i'll try to not sell this one). So as long as all goes as planned, that will be my #1 bow and the twig GT500s will be my backups. As long as I feel I can pick up the bow and put my first shot where it needs to go, I'll be good with it. Still time to sort out the pecking order.


I will be taking out my Prime Impact, been shooting a bunch this summer with 3d shoots every week. Bow just keeps shooting better with every shot.


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6114497




Nick according to this 1st round goes in in August. Other then that u can only apply for 1 tag right now


----------



## yetihunter1

King said:


> Still waiting on my 5C tag to be awarded. Though, like an idiot, I didn't mail my envelope out until Monday.


you should be fine for 5C, unlike me who mailed out my application for 3D on Monday.....ugggg


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> You can check the site at https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/start.php to see if your tag has been awarded. Our lease in 2H requires 8 doe to be taken this year, there are only 7k tags allocated for that WMU and as of this moment 4300+ have been awarded and Ty and I weren't in that lot...my dad's was awarded on Monday around noon. We both sent to the Delaware County Treasurer as we live in Delco and new our apps would get there the quickest.
> 
> Joe


I just checked and I have nothing showing for 2017 deer.


----------



## vonfoust

For those counting that is 8 audits that already happen with the PGC. (From the UBP monthly newsletter.) 
_
After Executive Director Burhans delivered his 
presentation there were of course a number of 
questions. Most of the Committee Members 
questions involved requests for clarification on 
issues such as monies the Agency has in escrow, 
the proposed new PGC office building in the 
Northeast Region, the perceived need for 
additional oversight, current financial status, and 
revenue expenditures. Additional questions 
included the subjects of cost savings cuts, 
projected benefits of a license increase, and 
current an
d projected compliment of Wildlife 
Conservation Officers.
Regarding the issue of oversight, Burhans 
pointed out the following required audits.

U.S Dept. of Interior Audit on all Federal & 
License Fund Expenditures (every 3-years)

Annual Auditor Generals’Review of all License Sales by County Treasurers

Annual Report which must include Financial 
Accountability and Balance Sheet of Escrow 
Accounting

Annual Audit on Generally Accepted Accounting 
Principles by the Auditor General

Monthly Audit by the General Budget 

Office/Comptroller & Department of Treasury on 
Purchasing Card Transactions

Legislative Budget and Finance Committee 
(LB&FC) Audit on Strategic Plan (every 3-years)

LB&FC Financial Audit (every 5-years)

Annual Single Audit of all Federal Funds

Regarding the claim that the Agency is planning 
a new building at a cost of $5M, Burhans pointed 
out that a request for the construction of a new 
Northeast Region Office began in 2013 and that 
by March of 2017 a total of $4,518,203 has been 
transferred to the Department of General 
Services to cover the low bid so the contract 
could be awarded and construction could begin. 
Regarding monies in escrow: 
The PGC currently has money in five escrow 
accounts, most of which have spending 
restrictions either from the U.S. Fish & Wildlife 
Service, or are earmarked for specific purposes 
that make them unavailable for use for General 
Fund purposes. 
No revenue from gas or Natural Resource sales 
(timber, coal or other minerals) has been put in 
escrow since 2014-15.
Regarding cost and manpower cuts:
To date, the PGC has eliminated 40 limited term 
positions, closed two pheasant farms and 
furloughed 14 staff, eliminated two divisions 
within the Bureau of Information & Education, 
put the Hunting/Trapping Digest on-line (License 
buyers now have to buy a digest if they cannot 
or prefer not to download it.), limited vehicle 
purchases to emergency situations only, and 
have tabled the construction of the Pymatuning 
Wildlife Center. They now have 40-full time 
manpower vacancies. Their reduced compliment 
of Wildlife Conservation Officers have resulted in 
many officers having to cover two and three 
times the area. Due to revenue restrictions no 
WCO class is planned until 2019, at which time, 
even with full class (28) graduation in 2020, 
those officers will not bring the compliment up 
to full strength._


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Interesting. My beech trees are absolutely loaded with mast this year. They certainly are BIG trees. They seem to drop a little later than the oaks here. Deer will come to them like a magnet this fall. I've seen the beech roots sprouting here and I could imagine acres of that stuff would be bad news.


I'm not sure how far the beech blight has spread but around here,the majority of the beech have it and then they start spreading beech whips like crazy.When we used to have a decent beech crop,it usually seemed to start dropping around sept.When we did have a good crop,it would be an absolute magnet for the deer and especially the bears.You can still see many of the trees all scared up from the bears climbing them to get at the nuts.BIGBEAR would know more about it than me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> For those counting that is 8 audits that already happen with the PGC. (From the UBP monthly newsletter.)
> _
> After Executive Director Burhans delivered his
> presentation there were of course a number of
> questions. Most of the Committee Members
> questions involved requests for clarification on
> issues such as monies the Agency has in escrow,
> the proposed new PGC office building in the
> Northeast Region, the perceived need for
> additional oversight, current financial status, and
> revenue expenditures. Additional questions
> included the subjects of cost savings cuts,
> projected benefits of a license increase, and
> current an
> d projected compliment of Wildlife
> Conservation Officers.
> Regarding the issue of oversight, Burhans
> pointed out the following required audits.
> 
> U.S Dept. of Interior Audit on all Federal &
> License Fund Expenditures (every 3-years)
> 
> Annual Auditor Generals’Review of all License Sales by County Treasurers
> 
> Annual Report which must include Financial
> Accountability and Balance Sheet of Escrow
> Accounting
> 
> Annual Audit on Generally Accepted Accounting
> Principles by the Auditor General
> 
> Monthly Audit by the General Budget
> 
> Office/Comptroller & Department of Treasury on
> Purchasing Card Transactions
> 
> Legislative Budget and Finance Committee
> (LB&FC) Audit on Strategic Plan (every 3-years)
> 
> LB&FC Financial Audit (every 5-years)
> 
> Annual Single Audit of all Federal Funds
> 
> Regarding the claim that the Agency is planning
> a new building at a cost of $5M, Burhans pointed
> out that a request for the construction of a new
> Northeast Region Office began in 2013 and that
> by March of 2017 a total of $4,518,203 has been
> transferred to the Department of General
> Services to cover the low bid so the contract
> could be awarded and construction could begin.
> Regarding monies in escrow:
> The PGC currently has money in five escrow
> accounts, most of which have spending
> restrictions either from the U.S. Fish & Wildlife
> Service, or are earmarked for specific purposes
> that make them unavailable for use for General
> Fund purposes.
> No revenue from gas or Natural Resource sales
> (timber, coal or other minerals) has been put in
> escrow since 2014-15.
> Regarding cost and manpower cuts:
> To date, the PGC has eliminated 40 limited term
> positions, closed two pheasant farms and
> furloughed 14 staff, eliminated two divisions
> within the Bureau of Information & Education,
> put the Hunting/Trapping Digest on-line (License
> buyers now have to buy a digest if they cannot
> or prefer not to download it.), limited vehicle
> purchases to emergency situations only, and
> have tabled the construction of the Pymatuning
> Wildlife Center. They now have 40-full time
> manpower vacancies. Their reduced compliment
> of Wildlife Conservation Officers have resulted in
> many officers having to cover two and three
> times the area. Due to revenue restrictions no
> WCO class is planned until 2019, at which time,
> even with full class (28) graduation in 2020,
> those officers will not bring the compliment up
> to full strength._


Yep...build a new building with no-one or nothing to put in it....genius at work here gentlemen! Wonder how many WCO's they could employ and for how long with only the $4,518,203 that they transferred to the Department of General Services for the new building??

Von - thanks for reminding me why I stopped giving a _ _ _ _ about these meetings and started focusing on doing whatever little bit I can do myself to help, like buying digests, the additional turkey tags, and the pheasant and migratory bird stamps, for both my son and I....regardless of what we plan to do come fall...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Interesting. My beech trees are absolutely loaded with mast this year. They certainly are BIG trees. They seem to drop a little later than the oaks here. Deer will come to them like a magnet this fall. I've seen the beech roots sprouting here and I could imagine acres of that stuff would be bad news.


I have the same experience in 2H, 3A, 5C and 5D....when those casings start hitting the ground, the deer simply cannot resist. Nutritional value or not, I know where I can find some deer come ealry-Oct...

Joe


----------



## dougell

adr1601 said:


> Beech brush. Seems like most of it in the SF is mixed with Maple and Cherry. Not many deer left in these areas since the DMAP program but they are very healthy.
> View attachment 6112793


That's a spot that looks to be transitions from seedling/sapling to pole timber.I'm not sure how big of an area that is but it's the worst possible habitat for deer and will only support a few deer per sq mile.The browse is out of the deer's reach and there no mast and the thick pole timber shades out new growth.When the forest composition changes to pole timber,the carrying capacity crashes and the deer disappear.It rarely has anything to do with an overharvest of deer.It unfortunately stays that way for about 50 years,until it turns into saw timber and the carrying capacity increases to a little over 20 dpsm.You need to understand the history of the northern tier.It was completely timbered from end to end during the early 20th century.That left us with a very even aged stand of timber and a huge deer herd that resulted from having hundreds of thousands of acres of ideal habitat when it was in it's early successional stage for about 10-20 years.I strictly hunt around new timber cuts and do very well in this part of the state that has an extremely low deer density.These areas are good starting a year or two after they're cut and last for about 10 years.Once they get out of the deer's reach and turn into pole timber the dd plummets and it's time to find new spots.That's just the way it is.i get beat for this all the time on here but I can't stress the importance of having preferred browse and that doesn't last forever and it takes very few deer to impact it in poor habitat.The deer herd in the northern tier needed to be severly reduced and it's starting to pay off now.Back in 1985,a huge tornado ripped through this area and wiped out thousands of acres.It essentially tuned into a giant clearcut and the deer population exploded.By the end of the 90's it was turning into pole timber and the deer herd crashed,It had nothing to do with an overharvest of deer.It was simply a transforming forest that no longer had much benefit to the deer.the bear population also started to crash at the same time in that area and that had nothing to do with an overharvest.Walk through that area and see if the deer are browsing the beech heavily.If they are,it's because they've already eaten everything preferred and the beech is a last resort.If that's the case,more deer need to be killed there,not less,regardless of how many are there.When the habitat is stressed,it doesn't take many deer to keep it that way and you never add more deer to poor habitat.That's the purpose of DMAP on the state forests,even when there doesn't seem to be a lot of deer.


----------



## dougell

[QUOTE=12

The nuts have nutritional value,the browse does not.years ago,they were doing studies in the northern tier where they fenced in areas and added X number of deer to see how deer impacted different forest compositions.A buddy of mine was a part of that study and they had deer starving to death with full bellies of beech browse because that's all they had to eat in that particular inclosure.Check the one's that fall.Chances are good,most in the northern tier will have no nuts inside them or they'll be rotted.A few years ago,a friend of mine was hunting an area loaded with acorns and complaining that there was no deer.He took me back to where he was hunting and every acorn that I picked up was hollow or rotted from weavils.Absolutely no reason for any deer to be there.Again,Bigbear could answer it better than me but I'm pretty sure the beech blight is bad in Potter county as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> 12
> The nuts have nutritional value said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we don't have many at all on Potter properties in 3A and 2H, but the few areas where they do exist are deer magnets. Unfortunately for us, both areas are very difficult to access without alerting the entire area to your presence. We one bowl rim that when a good NE wind hits is productive, however, most NE winds also bring unfavorable weather conditions..
> 
> Here in 5C and 5D, they are the second source I target after white oaks...the three biggest PA buck (not that they're giants or anything) I've taken were taken while on beech nuts...
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## dougell

Take advantage of it while you can.I'm having a hard time finding a mature beech tree that doesn't have the blight and it happened over the last few years.It will be interesting to see how long it takes that beech blight to spread that far.I know it didn't take long for the emerald ash borer to wipe out most of Pa's ash trees.There's always something to contend with it seems.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> 12
> The nuts have nutritional value said:
> 
> 
> 
> That always seems to be my problem up north (3C), when i find oaks the acorns are rotted, when i find beech the husks have no nut inside.. The few good nuts that hit the ground are vacuumed up before season starts. what do I focus on hunting then, Whenever there's apples I hunt them but its about every 3 years that I see a good enough apple crop to hunt the handful of trees I have access to and those are always by far my most productive years at my uncles. Select cutting helped with browse and cover but not mast production. I can do food plots but we all know that those are lots of work/money and won't make for a bad habitat over the overall course of the year.
> 
> I don't know much about the habitat side of herd health and hunting but I do find it one of the more interesting aspects to read about
Click to expand...


----------



## King

12-Ringer said:


> You wont have an issue - TONS of tags in 5C - there will still be more left in 5C when the OTC sales start than some WMUs are even awarded....
> 
> Anything good on those cams or didn't you get out this weekend?
> 
> Joe


Oh I got out alright. One cam was full of ants and larvae, two cams had small branches from vines in front that grew a ton since April and two other cameras worked decent with a bunch of smaller bucks and a ton of doe and fawns in front. The best part about it was I had all 3 of my boys out with me enjoying ourselves. That was the 2nd time I've gotten all 3 out with me. The first time my youngest was just a baby. Hoping the next card swap will be better deer wise.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...build a new building with no-one or nothing to put in it....genius at work here gentlemen! Wonder how many WCO's they could employ and for how long with only the $4,518,203 that they transferred to the Department of General Services for the new building??
> 
> Von - thanks for reminding me why I stopped giving a _ _ _ _ about these meetings and started focusing on doing whatever little bit I can do myself to help, like buying digests, the additional turkey tags, and the pheasant and migratory bird stamps, for both my son and I....regardless of what we plan to do come fall...
> 
> Joe


Hate this saying but in this case it applies. It is what it is. No matter what we want, this is a government agency. My main problem is the people wanting yet another audit.


----------



## vonfoust

My card check for the weekend

View attachment 6114969


That branch fell an hour after I left, and covers just about every deer's head in all 548 pictures!


----------



## dougell

The habitat stuff is interesting Taunto.It's really what everything stems on and it's all inter-related between every species of wildlife.Hunters have been screaming about no deer in the northern tier for 20 years but I've yet to find a spot that had decent or at least recovering habitat that had no deer.They may not be easy to see but they're there.On the other hand,I can show you areas with very poor habitat and practically no deer.Once you learn to recognize what deer want in these areas and when they need it,it's not hard to find them,even if the population overall is low.Everyone wants to blame it on too many doe tags up here but the truth is,a lot of areas don't even see a deer getting shot all year.It directly related to the quality of the habitat and what's growing.


----------



## dougell

I generally don't even key in on mast during archery season unless I find an isolated pocket.When we have a big mast crop,the deer are spread out and they don't have to be on their feet searching for food.They can just lay in laurel patches all day and eat the acorns that are dropping on their heads.It's easy to have blank day after blank day but the deer are there.It's just to hard to pattern them for a close shot.Last year my son and I saw a combined total of 12 deer all of archery season because the mast crop was so big.That's why I try to key in on recent clearcuts.Rifle season is a different story.If there's mast the deer will be there and it's it's much easier to go to them with a rifle than it is with a bow.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> That's a spot that looks to be transitions from seedling/sapling to pole timber.I'm not sure how big of an area that is but it's the worst possible habitat for deer and will only support a few deer per sq mile.The browse is out of the deer's reach and there no mast and the thick pole timber shades out new growth.When the forest composition changes to pole timber,the carrying capacity crashes and the deer disappear.It rarely has anything to do with an overharvest of deer.It unfortunately stays that way for about 50 years,until it turns into saw timber and the carrying capacity increases to a little over 20 dpsm.You need to understand the history of the northern tier.It was completely timbered from end to end during the early 20th century.That left us with a very even aged stand of timber and a huge deer herd that resulted from having hundreds of thousands of acres of ideal habitat when it was in it's early successional stage for about 10-20 years.I strictly hunt around new timber cuts and do very well in this part of the state that has an extremely low deer density.These areas are good starting a year or two after they're cut and last for about 10 years.Once they get out of the deer's reach and turn into pole timber the dd plummets and it's time to find new spots.That's just the way it is.i get beat for this all the time on here but I can't stress the importance of having preferred browse and that doesn't last forever and it takes very few deer to impact it in poor habitat.The deer herd in the northern tier needed to be severly reduced and it's starting to pay off now.Back in 1985,a huge tornado ripped through this area and wiped out thousands of acres.It essentially tuned into a giant clearcut and the deer population exploded.By the end of the 90's it was turning into pole timber and the deer herd crashed,It had nothing to do with an overharvest of deer.It was simply a transforming forest that no longer had much benefit to the deer.the bear population also started to crash at the same time in that area and that had nothing to do with an overharvest.Walk through that area and see if the deer are browsing the beech heavily.If they are,it's because they've already eaten everything preferred and the beech is a last resort.If that's the case,more deer need to be killed there,not less,regardless of how many are there.When the habitat is stressed,it doesn't take many deer to keep it that way and you never add more deer to poor habitat.That's the purpose of DMAP on the state forests,even when there doesn't seem to be a lot of deer.


I agree. I was putting the pic out there for those to see.


----------



## dougell

WCO Mark Gritzer from Clearfield County reported the death of two elk recently. One died of complications from severe tick infestation and the other died from rumen acidosis which is a gastro intestinal virus resulting in a quick change in diet. The necropsy revealed that the elk had ingested a large amount of corn. 


Just found this today.the PGC investigated why a couple of elk died.This happens every year up here and it kills deer as well.It's an entirely different story in the northwoods when it comes to diet and habitat.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> WCO Mark Gritzer from Clearfield County reported the death of two elk recently. One died of complications from severe tick infestation and the other died from rumen acidosis which is a gastro intestinal virus resulting in a quick change in diet. The necropsy revealed that the elk had ingested a large amount of corn.
> 
> 
> Just found this today.the PGC investigated why a couple of elk died.This happens every year up here and it kills deer as well.It's an entirely different story in the northwoods when it comes to diet and habitat.


I love it when you walk down a trail and find corn kernels. Found a pile of pretzel pieces last summer back a gated road to a lease camp. Year before found corn and mineral blocks with a cam.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Looks like I got a 5B tag, hopefully my son can use it. 



vonfoust said:


> That branch fell an hour after I left, and covers just about every deer's head in all 548 pictures!


Ha ha been there.


----------



## Mathias

Tried to get a pic of her little ones, she was having none of that.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

RESIDENT ANTLERLESS DEER Awarded
Application Award:
WMU 2H
Date Issued: 07/12/2017 03:13 PM


looks like Ty and I both got our 2H tags!
next round to 3A

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Got my 3C. 😊

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Got my 3C. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's what I pulled first round.. Actually used my 3C last year


----------



## nicko

The PAGC.....making doe tag dreams come true for one and all. 

Matt, that turkey looked close enough for you to pet it.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, petting wasn't on her list, that's for sure!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Had some excitement in the house last night. About 9:30, I was laying on the living room floor with Maisy and I saw her lunge at something. I thought maybe it was a fly. Then I see her put something down with her mouth......a bat!! We threw a towel over it, I donned some gloves, and we put it in a box, taped up with air holes. I gave Maisy a good lookover in her mouth and around her face and no indication of a bite, last night or today. Luckily, she just got her rabies update back in April and late call to our vet said she should be fine. Now I'm just waiting on a call back from the Chesco health department so they can pick up the bat and check it for rabies.


----------



## yetihunter1

I was awarded my 3D doe tag....let the games begin!


----------



## schlep1967

A new case of CWD has been found in the wild in PA. CWD Story
They really need to require double fences with separation between them to keep the wild deer from going nose to nose with the captive deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Had some excitement in the house last night. About 9:30, I was laying on the living room floor with Maisy and I saw her lunge at something. I thought maybe it was a fly. Then I see her put something down with her mouth......a bat!! We threw a towel over it, I donned some gloves, and we put it in a box, taped up with air holes. I gave Maisy a good lookover in her mouth and around her face and no indication of a bite, last night or today. Luckily, she just got her rabies update back in April and late call to our vet said she should be fine. Now I'm just waiting on a call back from the Chesco health department so they can pick up the bat and check it for rabies.


It's amazing how quick they are isn't it??? Fawn is now a robin and finch hunting machine...she has gotten three and don't ask me how??? I think she's trying to catch something much bigger with all of the "pit traps" she's put in the back yard....just hoping I don't break a leg in one of them (lol).

Glad Maisy checked out fine.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Joe, I think with reflexes like this, our dogs could be catching flies with chopsticks a-la-Mr. Miaggi.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, I think with reflexes like this, our dogs could be catching flies with chopsticks a-la-Mr. Miaggi.


It is pretty amazing, I was shocked...between that and her affinity for climbing on garage roofs and over fences...yes she climbs a fence like a human...I am wonder if I may own the first ever cat-dog?

Should have seen her on the grouse in Potter...I'm convinced she chased one into Tioga...she pointed only until it flushed and that was it, the chase was on...

I have some work to do that's for sure...but if I think about the hours I put in with her and where she is right now, she's still well ahead of the curve and that's my fault...I haven't been doing what I need and her bad habits are starting to creep in....I get her to the club 2-days per week and she's still good with the gun-fire, yet she pee'd all over the place with the fireworks on the 4th? Just have to keep sanding the fence I guess?















Joe


----------



## dougell

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...xt=CWD FOUND IN THE WILD IN CLEARFIELD COUNTY

This ain't good.The PGC just added 13k+ acres to this SGL a few years ago.It was a gem that has good habitat,lot's deer,turkey's, bear and grouse.It looks like they plan on hitting the deer pretty hard now.I hate to speculate but there's tons of Amish in that area,many of which are deer farmers.Last year a customer of mine shot a big 10 point near one of the farms that raise deer.When he took it to get mounted,the taxidermist said it was once a captive deer because it still had a hole in it's ear from the tag.A few months later the Amish guy who owns the farm jumped all over the guy for shooting one of the big bucks he let go to breed with the wild herd.Just one more example of how horn porn is ruining this sport.


----------



## nicko

I don't know what the solution is but I think it needs to start with banning all captive deer ownership because all the CWD cases seem to emanate from these properties.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> The PAGC.....making doe tag dreams come true for one and all.
> 
> Matt, that turkey looked close enough for you to pet it.


Still haven't heard a good reason not to issue 1 tag at time of license purchase. Antiquated, stubborn, not sure? Double the price and use some of that to update the system....


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Still haven't heard a good reason not to issue 1 tag at time of license purchase. Antiquated, stubborn, not sure? Double the price and use some of that to update the system....


This would definitely be a more efficient system. As it stands now, buy your license, wait until early July, mail your application in, allocate county employees to process thousands of applications and input data in the PALS system, and make runs to the bank to deposit all these checks.

Yep, very efficient.


----------



## jacobh

That's what Md does now except they give a lot of doe tags. But there u get your doe tags right when u buy your license


----------



## nicko

One of the most enjoyable self-sufficient home archery/bowhunting tasks.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nicko, I have been eyeing that bohning fletcher. How do you like it? What glue do you use?


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nicko, I have been eyeing that bohning fletcher. How do you like it? What glue do you use?


It's a simple and easy fletching jig to use Dave. Puts a perfect 3 degree helical on every time on every vane. And for less than $50, the price is right too. Vane adhesive I use is Bob Smith Industries Maxi-Cure. Vanes set in 15 seconds with this glue so there is not a lot of waiting time to move onto the next vane which is nice since this jig is a one-vane-at-a-time model. 

My evenings work.


----------



## adr1601

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nicko, I have been eyeing that bohning fletcher. How do you like it? What glue do you use?


I have it and the tower jig. Do yourself a favor and get the Tower!!!!! It is so much easier to use and does all three at the same time. You can also replace just one vane at a time because you can index it off the two remaining vanes.


----------



## jacobh

Very nice nick. I just bought a LCA pro never made my own arrows up so gonna give it a try


----------



## Mathias

Looking good! Thinking about building my own this winter.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

With me, my son and now my daughter actually beginning to shoot I'm going to have to start fletching arrows again. It's been 20 yrs. Can't remember what jig I used to have as it is packed into my parents basement. I'm sure it only did aluminums though, as that was around the time carbons were coming out and I am notoriously slow at accepting change :smile:


----------



## 12-Ringer

She's plotting on a pair of woodies in the marsh....


----------



## Viper69

Some early pics. Sorry about the quality. I just snapped some photos off the computer screen.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice antler growth there!!


----------



## nicko

Very nice Viper. Like to see what they turn into post-velvet.


----------



## Viper69

nicko said:


> Very nice Viper. Like to see what they turn into post-velvet.


The first one I was glad to see. He was a nice 8 last year and made it through. He really needed another year









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> One of the most enjoyable self-sufficient home archery/bowhunting tasks.


I find building my own arrows to be almost therapeutic. A good way to escape for a few hours. They look purdy, Nick. Nice job.


----------



## vonfoust

Viper is that a Pitt shirt I see?


----------



## ElkFanatic01

nicko said:


> I don't know what the solution is but I think it needs to start with banning all captive deer ownership because all the CWD cases seem to emanate from these properties.


Totally agree


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Viper is that a Pitt shirt I see?


Oh...would you quit it already. Like us SE boys don't have enough to be miserable about.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Oh...would you quit it already. Like us SE boys don't have enough to be miserable about.


Check out Pitt's upcoming basketball season, you will see the word 'miserable' all over that one


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Very nice nick. I just bought a LCA pro never made my own arrows up so gonna give it a try





Mathias said:


> Looking good! Thinking about building my own this winter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Once you start making your own arrows, you'll wonder why you waited. There are a lot of fletching jigs out there so many to choose from. If want to be entirely self reliant on building your own arrows, you'll want to get an arrow saw too. Like fap1800 said, it's kinda therapeutic. And it's gratifying seeing your arrows fly just as good as any pro-shop built arrows and knocking deer down.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Once you start making your own arrows, you'll wonder why you waited. There are a lot of fletching jigs out there so many to choose from. If want to be entirely self reliant on building your own arrows, you'll want to get an arrow saw too. Like fap1800 said, it's kinda therapeutic. And it's gratifying seeing your arrows fly just as good as any pro-shop built arrows and knocking deer down.


X2. I got this saw off of Harbor Freight's site and have had it for a number of years now. It does the job. Just need to get better blades as the ones that come with it are junk. An arrow squaring device is handy too. I use the G5 model. I scored some Axis 300 shafts of of eBay for a good price and once you do enough, you'll end up collecting all sorts of vanes. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-mini-bench-top-cut-off-saw-62136.html

I ended up fletching the Axis 5mm shafts with the new Fusion vanes over a reflective wrap. 

View attachment 6123561


----------



## nicko

Nice. I like wraps too. Makes for easier tracking of an arrow and blood shows well on them. 

I also use the G5 squaring tool. It's a must have to make sure you get a good flat seating of the inserts. 



fap1800 said:


> X2. I got this saw off of Harbor Freight's site and have had it for a number of years now. It does the job. Just need to get better blades as the ones that come with it are junk. An arrow squaring device is handy too. I use the G5 model. I scored some Axis 300 shafts of of eBay for a good price and once you do enough, you'll end up collecting all sorts of vanes.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-mini-bench-top-cut-off-saw-62136.html
> 
> I ended up fletching the Axis 5mm shafts with the new Fusion vanes over a reflective wrap.
> 
> View attachment 6123561


----------



## dougell

The cut off saw looks cool.We have a harbor freight so I'll have to see if they have them in stock.I just ordered a bunch of shafts from Lancaster but had them cut them since my apple arrow saw just bit the dust.I like doing it myself so I can cut both ends because that's usually where any bends are found.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Nice. I like wraps too. Makes for easier tracking of an arrow and blood shows well on them.
> 
> I also use the G5 squaring tool. It's a must have to make sure you get a good flat seating of the inserts.


I never used to use wraps, but it makes it a lot easier to reflectch. No more digging into the shaft when you're trying to remove the glue. This is the first time I've used a reflective wrap so it'll be interesting to see how they do in the right situation. They do reflect the light from a lamp nicely so they should perform if the arrow gets buried in tall grass.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> The cut off saw looks cool.We have a harbor freight so I'll have to see if they have them in stock.I just ordered a bunch of shafts from Lancaster but had them cut them since my apple arrow saw just bit the dust.I like doing it myself so I can cut both ends because that's usually where any bends are found.


It's nothing fancy for sure. I made a crude jig out of wood to mount it to, which also cradles the shaft at the opposite end. You kinda have to finesse the "cut" as it doesn't have the power of say an Apple saw. I'll loosely clamp the shaft in the little vise and slowly rotate the arrow when cutting. Gives a cleaner cut. Even if the cut is a bit off, it's easily taken care of with the squaring device.


----------



## adr1601

1/16'' abrasive cutoff wheel works really well on that HF saw.


----------



## Billy H




----------



## nicko

You fancy Billy.  They look great!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Slick looking Billy...you do em yourself?

I run a Bitzenburger...


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Slick looking Billy...you do em yourself?
> 
> I run a Bitzenburger...


Yep.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice looking arrows guys! Thanks for the feedback nicko. I see a trip to LAS in my future.


----------



## nicko

Picked this up tonight. Was looking for the Browning dark ops cam but it wasn't carried to in store. Gonna set three cams up tomorrow.


----------



## LetThemGrow

They take great pics in my opinion...post some up when you swap cards. Not sure if you saw thread about annual Dicks "trade in" toward Bushnell cams?


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> They take great pics in my opinion...post some up when you swap cards. Not sure if you saw thread about annual Dicks "trade in" toward Bushnell cams?



Hmmm....might need to pull the dead wildgame cam out of the trash and see what I can get. How does the exchange work?


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


>


Black and gold (at least close enough for me to pull your chain)??? Nice!


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Hmmm....might need to pull the dead wildgame cam out of the trash and see what I can get. How does the exchange work?


$30 credit toward Bushnell camera, if like last year.

View attachment 6125769


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> Black and gold (at least close enough for me to pull your chain)??? Nice!


Black and gold is a far cry better then midnight (loser) Green. But don't be messing with the nitty lions.


----------



## full moon64

got awarded my doe permit..


----------



## nicko

Just got into the woods behind my parents house to set up some trail cameras. I only got about 200 yards from my car and when I walked across the powerline, I saw this bachelor group of five bucks, about 80 yards away.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Black and gold is a far cry better then midnight (loser) Green. But don't be messing with the nitty lions.


Precisely why they should go back to Kelly green.


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Precisely why they should go back to Kelly green.


They need more than new uni's. It'll be business as usual for the birds this year. All the talk of a great team is ramping up and they will have them in the Super Bowl before the first snap of the season , then will walk away with a losing record once again when it's all said and done.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Just got into the woods behind my parents house to set up some trail cameras. I only got about 200 yards from my car and when I walked across the powerline, I saw this bachelor group of five bucks, about 80 yards away.


Pretty cool. 2nd from the left looks the biggest? I had 3 in my backyard last week. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice nicko! That will get ya fired up for the season.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Pretty cool. 2nd from the left looks the biggest? I had 3 in my backyard last week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





HNTRDAVE said:


> Nice nicko! That will get ya fired up for the season.


You're right Nick. That one was the biggest of the group. Looked to have 8 points with a spread well outside his ears.

It was great to see that bachelor group but after setting two cams and on my way to set the 3rd, I walked right up on a trophy rock and trail cam that isn't mine or my buddy's (the only other person besides me who has permission to hunt this property). While simply having a trail cam set up does not automatically equate to hunting, I think is safe to assume what this person's intention is. I sent a message to the conservancy employee who gives me permission to find out if he gave hunting privileges to anybody else. I will wait to hear from him but if he did not extend permission to anybody else, I'll be placing a sign by this camera setup with a reminder that hunting this property is by permission only.


----------



## Viper69

vonfoust said:


> Viper is that a Pitt shirt I see?


Penguins hockey

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick nice bucks!!!


----------



## nicko

Heard back from the person who grants me permission and as I suspected, no one else has permission. Looks like I'll be making another trip to place a note by that camera setup.


----------



## Mathias

😊









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Thwaaaacckkkkkk!!!!!


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Black and gold is a far cry better then midnight (loser) Green. But don't be messing with the nitty lions.


Ha! 42-39 was almost my signature! Small payback for 48-14.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> They need more than new uni's. It'll be business as usual for the birds this year. All the talk of a great team is ramping up and they will have them in the Super Bowl before the first snap of the season , then will walk away with a losing record once again when it's all said and done.


I'm cautiously optimistic this year with the free agent additions they've made. The defense still needs a lot of work, but I think they'll be able to put up a lot of points which should keep them in most games. I will say I don't have much confidence in the coach after last season.


----------



## pope125

View attachment 6130233


----------



## LetThemGrow

Looks like a good frame!


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6130833
View attachment 6130841
View attachment 6130857

Love the looks of this 8, haven't seen him before..
View attachment 6130849


----------



## nicko

Some great bucks popping up guys.

Bob, is that a Pennsylvania deer?


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6131281


----------



## yellowfin2

Is it more or less a given that game cams on SGL's need to be in lock boxes? I'll be attempting to hunt for the first time in PA this year so trying to make it worthwhile. Looking at 46 and 145.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Some great bucks popping up guys.
> 
> Bob, is that a Pennsylvania deer?


Nick, yes it is . I have two more that are pretty good , not sure if I want to post . I no longer have my Ohio lease , the farmer died back in March . After going back and forth the the kids that took the place over I thought it was just better to walk away .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I no longer have my Ohio lease , the farmer died back in March . After going back and forth the the kids that took the place over I thought it was just better to walk away .


Sorry about OH - probably a smart move....I know my little spot in Glenmoore doesn't compare to the OH property you frequented, but dealing with Alice's children since she has passed has been nightmare. Still don't even know if I will be hunting there this fall which is eating me up as I usually have all of my sets prepared by now. I do have two left in that area on public ground that are good sets, but only during the rut. I won't be able to wait until late Oct to hunt, I'd be chomping at the bit. Put a lot of time in the area where I found those monster sheds this spring, but haven't seen a buck of his caliber yet. I'll likely find some tree to sit in, but I KNOW my confidence won't be as high as it should be....

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Looking for some feedback on COC broadheads. Last year on my elk hunt, I used the VPA 2-blade head in 150gr. It was a non-vented head and I could get away with and keep the arrow spined correctly. I originally tried the 125, which was vented, but man did they whistle. Unfortunately this year, my 300 Axis build won't allow me to use a 150gr head as I'll be underspined so I'm looking for a reliable 125gr head. I've had good luck killing deer with Tricks and was thinking of trying the Vipers. Anyone have feedback on those? I tried Shuttle Ts, but wasn't very impressed with blade retention. They were a bit too loose for my liking. Perhaps I just had a bad batch. I have a bunch of Montecs, but after having one fail a few years ago, I've removed them from my list.


----------



## Mathias

How about QAD Exodus.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry about OH - probably a smart move....I know my little spot in Glenmoore doesn't compare to the OH property you frequented, but dealing with Alice's children since she has passed has been nightmare. Still don't even know if I will be hunting there this fall which is eating me up as I usually have all of my sets prepared by now. I do have two left in that area on public ground that are good sets, but only during the rut. I won't be able to wait until late Oct to hunt, I'd be chomping at the bit. Put a lot of time in the area where I found those monster sheds this spring, but haven't seen a buck of his caliber yet. I'll likely find some tree to sit in, but I KNOW my confidence won't be as high as it should be....
> 
> Joe


Joe, I thank god every day for being able to do what I do and hunt some the the great properties I hunted . I had a 5 year lease on that farm, but this kids where putting demands on me that I was not going to do . I could of got my attorney invovled , and fought it , but I was not going to waste my money . I look at it this way , I will go to Iowa now for 3 weeks this year with not one thing to worry about . I got plenty of friends in Illinois and Ohio , and have had plenty of invites .


----------



## jacobh

Not sure if they're 125s but I have 100gr Magnus black hornets. Fly like darts. Not sure where exactly u love but I'll gladly give u one to try



QUOTE=fap1800;1105139225]Looking for some feedback on COC broadheads. Last year on my elk hunt, I used the VPA 2-blade head in 150gr. It was a non-vented head and I could get away with and keep the arrow spined correctly. I originally tried the 125, which was vented, but man did they whistle. Unfortunately this year, my 300 Axis build won't allow me to use a 150gr head as I'll be underspined so I'm looking for a reliable 125gr head. I've had good luck killing deer with Tricks and was thinking of trying the Vipers. Anyone have feedback on those? I tried Shuttle Ts, but wasn't very impressed with blade retention. They were a bit too loose for my liking. Perhaps I just had a bad batch. I have a bunch of Montecs, but after having one fail a few years ago, I've removed them from my list.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Looking for some feedback on COC broadheads. Last year on my elk hunt, I used the VPA 2-blade head in 150gr. It was a non-vented head and I could get away with and keep the arrow spined correctly. I originally tried the 125, which was vented, but man did they whistle. Unfortunately this year, my 300 Axis build won't allow me to use a 150gr head as I'll be underspined so I'm looking for a reliable 125gr head. I've had good luck killing deer with Tricks and was thinking of trying the Vipers. Anyone have feedback on those? I tried Shuttle Ts, but wasn't very impressed with blade retention. They were a bit too loose for my liking. Perhaps I just had a bad batch. I have a bunch of Montecs, but after having one fail a few years ago, I've removed them from my list.


My son and I just tuned his bow this weekend with 100gr vipertricks.They tuned easily and penetrate deep.Any magnus head will also do the trick.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Curious conversation......

Had a conversation with a guy this morning who is just getting into archery hunting. He said that he hunted 15 sessions last year (defined a session as a morning or afternoon; he never did an all-dayer) where he didn't see a single deer from stand. At first I thought he meant a deer in range, but he clarified that he didn't see any deer, at all, from his stand. 

I have had a rough patch here and there, but I can't say I've ever gone 15-sessions without seeing a deer from stand, even if one is way off.....


Was wondering if any guys have had droughts like that???

Joe


----------



## jacobh

How I've had seasons like that. Maybe not that drastic but I've gone a week or so without seeing any deer at all. Again these are small plots


----------



## fap1800

Thanks for the suggestions. My father happened to be at Cabelas so I had him pick up a pack of the Vipers for me to try. I've heard good things on the Exodus heads so I may give them a shot as well.

Scott, thanks for the offer. I appreciate it. I'm in New Britain so I may PM you about the Magnus head after giving the Vipers a test. Happy to trade any heads I have in my collection too.


----------



## superslamsam

Question for you guys that have experience hunting the mountains of the northern tier of PA. I have a camp near Shinglehouse and plan on doing some hunting on the SGL's nearby. I've never hunted the big woods before and was curious where the deer like to be. The areas I'm hunting are pretty much straight up and down. Do the deer prefer the tops of the mountains, benches on the side or the valleys in the bottom? I've done some scouting and have found some good sign, but just curious where I should be looking first when scouting these areas. Thanks! Sam


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Curious conversation......
> 
> Had a conversation with a guy this morning who is just getting into archery hunting. He said that he hunted 15 sessions last year (defined a session as a morning or afternoon; he never did an all-dayer) where he didn't see a single deer from stand. At first I thought he meant a deer in range, but he clarified that he didn't see any deer, at all, from his stand.
> 
> I have had a rough patch here and there, but I can't say I've ever gone 15-sessions without seeing a deer from stand, even if one is way off.....
> 
> 
> Was wondering if any guys have had droughts like that???
> 
> Joe


"Just getting started" can mean he hasn't learned how to find deer yet? Could be he's stuck on one property and has burned it out? Could be his spot just sucks?
Last year I saw two guys sit the same spot for the entire second week of rifle season and never see a deer. They sat the upwind side of grown up clear cut close to a road while we were there camping, cooking, hanging stinky clothes out, running a gen, and making noise.
We tried numerous times to give them advice but they had "seen sign" while small game hunting and wouldn't hear what we told them. I filled two DMAP tags the first two times I went out and they still wouldn't listen to what I said.
I guess my point is I would need much more info to guess why he's had such bad luck.


----------



## yetihunter1

[QUOTE=12

I have gone over a week with out seeing a deer.....I have gone almost a month with out seeing a complete deer, just a butt, leg or flash of brown through thick cover. I have gone a month without seeing a buck....


----------



## jacobh

Just let me know bud I'll send one your way


QUOTE=fap1800;1105145745]Thanks for the suggestions. My father happened to be at Cabelas so I had him pick up a pack of the Vipers for me to try. I've heard good things on the Exodus heads so I may give them a shot as well.

Scott, thanks for the offer. I appreciate it. I'm in New Britain so I may PM you about the Magnus head after giving the Vipers a test. Happy to trade any heads I have in my collection too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

superslamsam said:


> Question for you guys that have experience hunting the mountains of the northern tier of PA. I have a camp near Shinglehouse and plan on doing some hunting on the SGL's nearby. I've never hunted the big woods before and was curious where the deer like to be. The areas I'm hunting are pretty much straight up and down. Do the deer prefer the tops of the mountains, benches on the side or the valleys in the bottom? I've done some scouting and have found some good sign, but just curious where I should be looking first when scouting these areas. Thanks! Sam


The deer go where the food is and that could change drastically from week to week depending on the mast crop,recent logging etc.Try to hunt high in the mornings if the deer are feeding at the bottom because the thermals usually rise in the morning.Many times the first bench below the top is a good bet but there's no way to tell without looking.One good trick if your pressed for time is to find small ravines that go up the side of the mountain.Eventually they'll peter out and when the do,there'a almost always a trail crossing that spot.Still,they have to be there at that time for it to be productive.Really impossible to say without knowing what's in that particular area.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> How I've had seasons like that. Maybe not that drastic but I've gone a week or so without seeing any deer at all. Again these are small plots



My answer is pretty much similar to what Scott said here. I have had some pretty lean years where I have gone a week or more without seeing a deer. But I also think part of that is due to the fact that I just was not putting myself in the right places. Being stubborn and not willing to adapt is not a recipe for success or even seeing deer when the usual spots are not even producing sittings.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> The deer go where the food is and that could change drastically from week to week depending on the mast crop,recent logging etc.Try to hunt high in the mornings if the deer are feeding at the bottom because the thermals usually rise in the morning.Many times the first bench below the top is a good bet but there's no way to tell without looking.One good trick if your pressed for time is to find small ravines that go up the side of the mountain.Eventually they'll peter out and when the do,there'a almost always a trail crossing that spot.Still,they have to be there at that time for it to be productive.Really impossible to say without knowing what's in that particular area.


 Agreed. It's entirely about hunting their food sources. You will have a much better chance getting on deer during bow season on state game lands then you will during gun season. The influx of gun hunters that first week of firearms really tends to scatter the deer which throws fall bow hunting patterns pretty much out the window. But I would focus on the areas near the tops of the mountains wherever you can find the best cover. They tend to like the spots best that are on the rim of the hillside that gives them the option of either going up over the top or dropping down below depending upon which ever way danger to them presents itself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

superslamsam said:


> Question for you guys that have experience hunting the mountains of the northern tier of PA. I have a camp near Shinglehouse and plan on doing some hunting on the SGL's nearby. I've never hunted the big woods before and was curious where the deer like to be. The areas I'm hunting are pretty much straight up and down. Do the deer prefer the tops of the mountains, benches on the side or the valleys in the bottom? I've done some scouting and have found some good sign, but just curious where I should be looking first when scouting these areas. Thanks! Sam



As others have already said, it's about the food....scout as much as you can and I always look for isolated food sources. If you find a ridge-top littered with oaks, or a creek bottom saturated with crab apples, they'll be all over the place and narrowing down an ambush site could be difficult. However, if you stumble across a few isolated crab apples or oak trees, you've likely found a honey-hole. 

I agree with Doug about the saddles at the end of ravines, they usually have a hot-bed of travel activity at all times of the day and especially during the rut...the most important factor you have to determine is WHEN will you be hunting that area...scouting in the big mountains of the northern tier is MUCH different than scouting "flatter" farmland and suburbia. These mountain deer are much more difficult to scout from a distance, are much less tolerant of human intervention, and typically have much more land at their disposal to move around to avoid you. 

The mountains wreck havoc with wind swirls and thermals that those who hunt "flatter" land just don't experience. Take this for example, we have one ridge on our lease where 90% of all of the biggest buck we ever see seem to hang out. The way this particular ridge is laid out, conventional wisdom would say it needs to be approached and hunted from the W on the rare occasions we have an E wind on this property. HOWEVER, there are two ravines that almost intersect and the wind is almost always reversed at that intersection thanks in big part to the swirls each produce. Even thought there is a prevailing E wind, when you get the "hot sadddle" that connects the two ravines along the ridge, the wind is almost blowing W??? Makes this spot almost impossible to get to without moving the deer LONG before you get to your spot. Not a bad location if you plan on getting in and staying all day, but to get a good wind on stand you have a bad wind accessing it and vice versa.

If you know that you'll be hunting early, key on the food sources...if most of your hunting will be late Oct and early Nov, key on down-wind edges of bedding areas, if it is late season, key back on the food. Keep in mind, like Doug said, the food sources change almost week-to-week.

If I could offer one last piece of advice, invest in Brad Herndon's Mapping Trophy Bucks....its a GREAT read, full of very understandable, practical advice that can save you YEARS of stumbling and bumbling....although stumbling and bumbling is likely a big part of what brings us all back each year (lol)...

Good luck!!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Agreed. It's entirely about hunting their food sources. You will have a much better chance getting on deer during bow season on state game lands then you will during gun season. The influx of gun hunters that first week of firearms really tends to scatter the deer which throws fall bow hunting patterns pretty much out the window. But I would focus on the areas near the tops of the mountains wherever you can find the best cover. They tend to like the spots best that are on the rim of the hillside that gives them the option of either going up over the top or dropping down below depending upon which ever way danger to them presents itself.


In my opinion,rifle season is the time to get them on the public land in the northern tier.I see nobody in the woods except in the easiest to access places.In fact,there's been years when we've had snow cover the entire season and I've never cut a bootprint.Archery is tough because there's less deer and improving habitat so the deer don't have to be on their feet searching for food during daylight hours.It's even worse when there's a good mast crop because the deer just spread out and use all of the available habitat.We always kill several deer during archery season but we also don't expect to see many.I think last year,my son and I saw 12 between us the entire archery season.Rifle season is a different story.We never sit.We either still hunt or I put on small slow pushes just to get the deer moving.We'll still have days in rifle season where he'll see 30+ deer in a day but that's hunting morning til dark and covering several different areas.There's not a lot of deer up here but the pressure is so light overall that quite a few bucks die of old age.My advise is to stay out of the bottoms as much as you can because the wind will get you almost every time.It's almost impossible to play it most days.


----------



## pope125

View attachment 6138137


----------



## jacobh

Wow beautiful Bob good luck with him. Nothing that big where I'm at had that wide 8 but haven't seen him again. Now my 6 pts are coming back. One approx 16-18" wide other about 14-16" but not much for points yet


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> View attachment 6138137


Damn bob! Split brow tines too.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Stud buck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great buck Bob, love those split brows....

Hope the shoulder is healing up and you can get after him this fall..

Joe


----------



## JF24

Not witch hazel. 

It is a species of alder (without seeing it in person I would say it is _Alnus incana_ - grey alder). Compare the fruiting bodies of witch hazel and alder to those in the image. 

You have some tuliptree, jewelweed, Virginia creeper, and poison ivy in the image as well.

Joe


----------



## JF24

PAbigbear said:


> Witch hazel.


Not witch hazel. 

It is a species of alder (without seeing it in person I would say it is Alnus incana - grey alder). Compare the fruiting bodies of witch hazel and alder to those in the image. 

You have some tuliptree, jewelweed, Virginia creeper, and poison ivy in the image as well.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> In my opinion,rifle season is the time to get them on the public land in the northern tier.I see nobody in the woods except in the easiest to access places.In fact,there's been years when we've had snow cover the entire season and I've never cut a bootprint.Archery is tough because there's less deer and improving habitat so the deer don't have to be on their feet searching for food during daylight hours.It's even worse when there's a good mast crop because the deer just spread out and use all of the available habitat.We always kill several deer during archery season but we also don't expect to see many.I think last year,my son and I saw 12 between us the entire archery season.Rifle season is a different story.We never sit.We either still hunt or I put on small slow pushes just to get the deer moving.We'll still have days in rifle season where he'll see 30+ deer in a day but that's hunting morning til dark and covering several different areas.There's not a lot of deer up here but the pressure is so light overall that quite a few bucks die of old age.My advise is to stay out of the bottoms as much as you can because the wind will get you almost every time.It's almost impossible to play it most days.


If I don't manage to kill a suburban buck down here in 5C/5D during bow season then I'm hoping I can arrange a trip up there provided the wife signs off or at least up around Wallenpaupak or Delaware State Forest...although my hunch is that the NE public lands get a bit more pressure. I just love the idea of strapping on the pack and getting out hiking. My father has an Airstream that he just might let me borrow.


----------



## nick060200

Just got a green light for a 4 day bear hunt upstate in Nov. I'm excited. Never actually hunted for them but have seen them while hunting. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcat

Where are you bear hunting nick


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> If I don't manage to kill a suburban buck down here in 5C/5D during bow season then I'm hoping I can arrange a trip up there provided the wife signs off or at least up around Wallenpaupak or Delaware State Forest...although my hunch is that the NE public lands get a bit more pressure. I just love the idea of strapping on the pack and getting out hiking. My father has an Airstream that he just might let me borrow.


 My guess would be that the public lands in the NE get far more pressure than the public lands in the NC part of the state.It's actually almost eerie during the season up here because it seems like nobody is in the woods.A far cry from 30 years ago.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> My guess would be that the public lands in the NE get far more pressure than the public lands in the NC part of the state.It's actually almost eerie during the season up here because it seems like nobody is in the woods.A far cry from 30 years ago.


Agreed, small towns like Gains, Galeton, Gold, Ulysses have all but dried up. I remember being a kid and heading to Potter during the season always looking forward to stopping into the hunting shops. These days you pretty much have to stop off at Cabelas on the way....funny too, the rhetoric around the infamous Route 99 corridor was that it would increase traffic to the area...not so....has made a once 6-hour trip into a now 4.5 hour trip. 

I think a BIG part of the plight was the privatization of open land. Yes, there is still plenty of public access, but MANY of the timber companies and ag/dairy farmers closed public access (for one reason or another). Much about the journey to camp, the heritage, isn't only about the hunt....its about visiting that old stand, the ridge-top where you killed your first squirrel with your pop, the creek bottom where you killed your first deer when you were by yourself....as those opportunities get lost due to land closure, so does some of the value of the experience. Its a funny thing about time, it never changes...an hour today is the same as an hour 15 years ago and 15 years from now, yet the value of that time changes dramatically in proportion to where each of us our in our lives. 

Life is lived at such a hectic pace these days, many expected to do more with less and this includes time. Making a 5-6 hour trip to hunt unfamiliar ground that is only a few miles from some of those special places that I mentioned above, for some, adds a level frustration that de-values the experience. Many become suburban hunters, hunting in small woodlots close to home, where they can still be home to say goodnight their children, coach a Saturday morning baseball game and be in a tree for a PM sit...using those family opportunities to help balance the aforementioned frustration and even validate NOT making the trip.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy my time at camp in Potter. I enjoy it more and more as my son has found a stronger interest. Being up there with my Dad and my son, now each of us carrying our own weapons, planning ambush sites, sharing strategies and ideas, is an incredible experience that I know I blessed to have available. It isn't always as easy as one would think it is to take advantage of the opportunity to pick and go when you want. Someone important somewhere once said if it where easy, everyone would do it...just a few reasons why I think foot traffic along the northern tier has declined dramatically in the 46 years I've been going back and forth....

Joe


----------



## pope125

I wan't to ask with all we have at are hands with trails cameras I hear all the time on AT that a lot of people think its a easy way out . I also hear ditch the cameras and go out and scout , go do it old school . IMO, I always was a big believer in hunting smart . Also hear it all the time about outfitted hunts , that you go with and outfiitter its pretty much not hunting . As far as trail cameras goes , for me it has made me a smarter hunter . Also hear you hunt private farms , it not really hunting , its deer farming . I posted a picture the other day of a buck , just throw this out there , guys just cause a property is small don't over look it . It may not hold deer , but look whats around that property , big deer in the SE part of the state have learned to live on small pieces of property .


----------



## dougell

I guess it's all just up to the individual to decide what they want to get out of the hunt.I don't care what other people use or how they hunt but I do things the way I want.I hunt for the experience period.The 12 month of the year preparation is nothing more than a journey to try and connect with the outdoors.I like big mature bucks but I'm not a trophy hunter and I don't care one bit about score.I do use some technology like rangefinders and I have high end equipt but I buy it more for comfort and quality than I do to increase my odds.I would never hire an outfitter,I would never join a lease and I would never use a blind or decoy of any type.It has nothing to do with ego and I don't care who uses that stuff.I just wouldn't get what I want out of the experience if I did.Hunting isn't a competition for me and actually,the commercialization of hunting disturbs me a bit.If someone is that hell-bent on killing a trophy that they have to hire an outfitter and use every technological advance possible,so be it.That just means nothing to me but if that's someone else's goal,no problem.I grew up in the woods and I need to be in the woods twelve months of the year.That's all I care about.When my son started hunting,I made sure he had an appreciation and the same need for just being out there.He's never been in a blind and he's never hunted over a foodplot.We don't hunt areas with high deer densities so we have some lean days.Not once has he ever asked to leave early because he was bored.I consider that a success more than any 180" deer could bring.As far as cameras go,I usually use two from July til sept.It's nothing more than an excuse to get out there with my son.It's a fun past time but it doesn't increase my odds for success in this part of the state.I've had cameras out since the days of the old 35mm cameras and to date I've only ever killed two bucks that I got on camera and they were both killed more than 2 miles away.Unless you have a camera that texts pictures to you,things change way too often to make a difference in this part of the state.Basically,it's all a matter of perception.Hunt for your own reasons,make the best of of it and stop fighting over wh does it the right way.


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6142553
View attachment 6142569
View attachment 6142585


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> I wan't to ask with all we have at are hands with trails cameras I hear all the time on AT that a lot of people think its a easy way out . I also hear ditch the cameras and go out and scout , go do it old school . IMO, I always was a big believer in hunting smart . Also hear it all the time about outfitted hunts , that you go with and outfiitter its pretty much not hunting . As far as trail cameras goes , for me it has made me a smarter hunter . Also hear you hunt private farms , it not really hunting , its deer farming . I posted a picture the other day of a buck , just throw this out there , guys just cause a property is small don't over look it . It may not hold deer , but look whats around that property , big deer in the SE part of the state have learned to live on small pieces of property .


All we have down here in the SE is private. There's very little public so there's not much choice for us. A lot of the public lands, particularly out west, are managed with quotas too. Sure there are OTC tags in various states like CO that manages for opportunity, but most states will manage a unit and limit the tags and pressure. Last year where I hunted in WY, there were only 50 elk tags awarded for unit that had over 100 square miles of public access. I guess that's hunting a "big" farm. Lol!

I've been on an outfitted hunt for elk. It's a little difficult for say an easterner to log the time needed to plan and scout for a hunt that's 500, 1000 or 2000 miles away. Sure, it can be done, but it's a steep learning curve. Go on other forums like Hunt Talk, Rokslide and others and most guys out west will recommend a first timer to go outfitted. I have no problem with anyone that chooses an outfitter for any species in any state. I can tell you the amount of money I've spent on gear for DIY western hunting is on par with a quality guided elk hunt. Either way it's quite the financial investment. 

Only camera that I probably would pass on are the new cams that upload via a wireless plan to your computer. IMO that's a bit too much, but to each their own.


----------



## dougell

There's nothing wrong with using an outfitter if that's what you want.All that really matters is,you had fun.It does become hypocrital when someone bashes a guy for shooting a 2.5 year old buck on public land when he's using an outfitter and hunting on private property that no one else can access.Why bash anyone for what they choose to kill or how they hunt?I think a lot is too much to be honest.I think far too many people lose track of what it's all about and concentrate strictly on success and the score of an animal and they use every advantage to their disposal.I think scent elimination systems,crossbows,some of the newer cameras,blinds and decoys,especially for turkeys,bait,small kill plots all take it too far. Again,I don't care what anyone else does and I would never lobby to make any of it illegal.I just wouldn't use any of that stuff myself.To me,it just cheapens the experience.We're all out their to kill something but the kill itself is actually anti-climatic.It's about the year long journey for me.Not everyone else has to feel that way though.If sitting in your ozone protected blind over a small foodplot is fun,have at it.It's not for me but it shouldn't matter what anyone lese thinks if you're doing what you like.


----------



## vonfoust

I wouldn't hire an outfitter simply because I enjoy doing the things an outfitter would do for me and I'm not into 'great food and drink' after a hunt. If it's whitetail, I want to hang stands. I enjoy the chess match of that more than I enjoy the actual shooting. For elk, I am very new and my eyes are bleeding from poring over maps.....for a 2018 (hopefully) hunt. If I get to a place that I have identified and there are no elk, oh well. I move to the next spot I've identified. If I get into elk, whether I actually get one or not, I'm happy. With the money I save, I can do this on a regular basis without impacting the family budget much at all. 

Someone else wants to hire an outfitter? Great, it doesn't affect me in the slightest. And I'll still buy you a beer (or pop, or soda for you guys out east) and ask about the hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The top 5 biggest buck I've encountered in PA were ALL on public land in 5C and 5D. The largest scored 192" and change and was taken in 5D.

I run cams to try to determine what's around, more so than trying to pinpoint trails etc...cam info is most valuable to me March-Sept. I am not always sold on the data I DON'T GET because I know a few areas the buck don't move in until Oct, but try to stay out of the woods unless I am hunting.

Joe


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I wouldn't hire an outfitter simply because I enjoy doing the things an outfitter would do for me and I'm not into 'great food and drink' after a hunt. If it's whitetail, I want to hang stands. I enjoy the chess match of that more than I enjoy the actual shooting. For elk, I am very new and my eyes are bleeding from poring over maps.....for a 2018 (hopefully) hunt. If I get to a place that I have identified and there are no elk, oh well. I move to the next spot I've identified. If I get into elk, whether I actually get one or not, I'm happy. With the money I save, I can do this on a regular basis without impacting the family budget much at all.
> 
> Someone else wants to hire an outfitter? Great, it doesn't affect me in the slightest. And I'll still buy you a beer (or pop, or soda for you guys out east) and ask about the hunt.


that's the way I look at it as well Von.I went on a guided elk hunting trip in Colorado in 2003.Other than a nice horseback ride through the Rockies.it was the worst trip of my life.It was still fun though.


----------



## River420Bottom

Great answers from Mr. Ell and Foust, agreed


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> that's the way I look at it as well Von.I went on a guided elk hunting trip in Colorado in 2003.Other than a nice horseback ride through the Rockies.it was the worst trip of my life.It was still fun though.


That's sound so familiar. Lol! That was essentially my trip as well back around the same time. Didn't hear or see an elk until the last day. Since then I've been on five additional DIY elk hunts and finally tagged one last year. As you mentioned, planning is a yearly process beginning from late fall starting with your plan for applications then moving on to scouring maps and talking to wardens/biologists. Fortunately this year we drew a general tag and will be hunting a unit we were in a few years ago and right next door to the limited draw unit we hunted last year. This will be our third year in this area and my buddy and I have a good grasp on it and have identified a dozen spots for our 12 day hunt. Our confidence level is pretty high as well as our anticipation. 7 weeks and counting from today. I will agree that there is definitely a higher level of satisfaction when you manage to kill an animal that you and you partner put in 100% of the effort to reach that goal.


----------



## yetihunter1

[QUOTE=12

hope a few are still around there... :wink:


----------



## dougell

We never saw an elk until the last day either.On about the 5th day,I asked the one guide how far the elk usually ran after being hit.He said,I don't know,we never had anyone hit one lol.Up until then,these guys were strictly bowhunters though.When we arrived,they were in a huge rush to get the horse loaded and up to where we were gonna hunt.We were both gonna be tagged out in two days and they didn't want us shooting anything smaller than a big 5x5.After about the second day,it was obvious that they were completely clueless.We had a bull coming in one day.He was almost in sight and the guide taps me on the shoulder and wanted to move down the hill.I said the wind will blow right to him if we do that.He said,I don't worry about the wind during the rut.I pretty much knew at that point that we'd just flushed several thousand dollars down the toilet.At that point,I would have shot a big cow instead of a bull just so I'd get to watch them pack it out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I would like to clear one thing up there are certainly NO good deer in Potter County.....


















































From today's pull...the big 12 was taken on 7/5, a good month left to grow...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Great lookin' Potter bucks Joe. Good luck getting on them.


----------



## fap1800

Yeah...those bucks definitely aren't worth the drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Give me the GPS coordinates Joe. You need those bucks 'culled' and I don't want to make you waste a tag on any of them. I will sacrifice this year's tag so that you will have better hunting in the future. Just one of those things I like to do to help a fellow archery hunter :wink:


----------



## yetihunter1

[QUOTE=12

That 12pt is a monster!


----------



## goathillinpa

12 ringer the body size on that 12 pt is unreal!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Funny thing, we've owned this property since 84 and only one small 5-point buck has been taken from it with a bow. There was a decent 8 taken during the rifle season in 1998 (I think), but there hasn't been a single buck taken from this property in the last 16 years. I will concede that despite numerous stands and blinds scattered across the 40 acres, it rarely gets hunted. I think these pics might change that this year (lol).

Joe


----------



## dougell

You can't kill them if you don't hunt for them but I never count on seeing bucks in the same places in the fall as I do in the summer in the north central part of the state.Usually the very first week of October is when they seem to vanish and start showing up several miles away.The food sources change and all bets are off once the rut hits.Right before thanksgiving three years ago,a couple people were showing me cell phone pictures of a huge 5x7 they were seeing every day about 4 miles from my house in an area where you can't hunt.My neighbor's daughter shot that same buck on the first day of rifle season less than 100 yards from my front porch.That same year,the weekend before rifle season,I got several pictures of a big main frame 10 point with a third main beam coming out the middle of his forehead on my property.I never laid eyes on that buck before.We hunted there the first day because it was my son's first time hunting and I had a DMAP tag for him.He killed a doe around 9:00am and we headed to some public land a few miles from the house for the afternoon.I ended up killing that same buck close to three miles away and had pictures of him on my property the day before.It's still worth trying but your best bet will be the first day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> You can't kill them if you don't hunt for them but I never count on seeing bucks in the same places in the fall as I do in the summer in the north central part of the state.Usually the very first week of October is when they seem to vanish and start showing up several miles away.The food sources change and all bets are off once the rut hits.Right before thanksgiving three years ago,a couple people were showing me cell phone pictures of a huge 5x7 they were seeing every day about 4 miles from my house in an area where you can't hunt.My neighbor's daughter shot that same buck on the first day of rifle season less than 100 yards from my front porch.That same year,the weekend before rifle season,I got several pictures of a big main frame 10 point with a third main beam coming out the middle of his forehead on my property.I never laid eyes on that buck before.We hunted there the first day because it was my son's first time hunting and I had a DMAP tag for him.He killed a doe around 9:00am and we headed to some public land a few miles from the house for the afternoon.I ended up killing that same buck close to three miles away and had pictures of him on my property the day before.It's still worth trying but your best bet will be the first day.


Oh I hear ya and have experienced the very same phenomenon....we've take a different approach this year with staged plots to help keep them around...who knows if it will work or not, but the fun is in the trying....just made the first cut of the buckwheat July 4th weekend, plenty of deer hitting it every day at all different time intervals. In next will be a pea/clover/rye blend, followed by a brassica/turnip blend in mid Oct....timing isn't in line with the traditional literature, but our trials over the years have led us to path. 40 acres up here is nothing....a spec...we have access out the back door to roughly 180 acres, most of which is only hunted 3-5x during the archery season and then not again to opening day of rifle. They don't get that big by being stupid or stationary....if we keep the doe in close, they are bound to show up come November, trick is being in the tree when they do.....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Nice pics Joe! I'm hoping for some good news on my card pulls tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Oh I hear ya and have experienced the very same phenomenon....we've take a different approach this year with staged plots to help keep them around...who knows if it will work or not, but the fun is in the trying....just made the first cut of the buckwheat July 4th weekend, plenty of deer hitting it every day at all different time intervals. In next will be a pea/clover/rye blend, followed by a brassica/turnip blend in mid Oct....timing isn't in line with the traditional literature, but our trials over the years have led us to path. 40 acres up here is nothing....a spec...we have access out the back door to roughly 180 acres, most of which is only hunted 3-5x during the archery season and then not again to opening day of rifle. They don't get that big by being stupid or stationary....if we keep the doe in close, they are bound to show up come November, trick is being in the tree when they do.....
> 
> Joe


I have no idea what the surrounding area is like concerning mast production but that has a huge impact on where the deer are come OCT.If you don't have oaks on that property and there's a decent mast crop within a few miles,the deer will vanish,regardless of what you have planted.If you don't have mast and the mast crop fails in other areas,you'll be golden.Good luck.At least you have something to look forward to.I've just learned over the year to put very little stock in what I see during the summer because it changed fast right as archery season approaches.I wouldn't even think of setting a stand right now in these parts.


----------



## PAKraig

As usual, I've got nothing going on so far in my neck of the woods. Just posted a semi-detailed food plot thread. Hoping it pulls deer into my area the last week of the season like last year. Food plots in PA are tough!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5204145&p=1105233369&posted=1#post1105233369

A big doe enjoying her clover
View attachment 6147281


And a nice young 6 point taken June 29th
View attachment 6147289


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> I have no idea what the surrounding area is like concerning mast production but that has a huge impact on where the deer are come OCT.If you don't have oaks on that property and there's a decent mast crop within a few miles,the deer will vanish


There are acorns on my side of the hill Doug. The wind the last few days blew some down in the backyard.
I have a couple places I'm going to check on Sunday on your side of the creek.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## pope125

View attachment 6155905
I'm always looking into hunts, land , outfitters all the time, ran across this on a outfitters website . Prices are getting out of hand for hunting whitetails. Anymore I am just looking for good deals or a new outfitter just starting out , or a guy just taking one or two hunters a year .


----------



## River420Bottom

That's insane, especially when you can hunt the same quality bucks for the price of your license, some gas money, and your OWN time


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6158377
View attachment 6158385
View attachment 6158393


----------



## pope125

View attachment 6159313
View attachment 6159273
I think I got the goofiest looking doe picture so far of the season . This doe looks part piebald, sorta explains a little the way she looks .


----------



## jacobh

Wow that's a big ugly girl there


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Wow that's a big ugly girl there


 I think I just found my target deer.


----------



## Billy H

I don't thing there is any explaining that thing. Looks like the neighbors dog paid a visit to her mama.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I don't thing there is any explaining that thing. Looks like the neighbors dog paid a visit to her mama.


Whats the deal with the ears ?


----------



## dougell

Did you ever see the deer in person?I can't explain the ears but the picture itself just looks distorted.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> View attachment 6155905
> I'm always looking into hunts, land , outfitters all the time, ran across this on a outfitters website . Prices are getting out of hand for hunting whitetails. Anymore I am just looking for good deals or a new outfitter just starting out , or a guy just taking one or two hunters a year .


I would jump on that deal but can't afford it after buying the new pheasant stamp and a copy of the digest.


----------



## pope125

View attachment 6162161


dougell said:


> Did you ever see the deer in person?I can't explain the ears but the picture itself just looks distorted.


The picture on the right is the right picture and size of the deer , not sure what happen to that picture on left but its way out of wack . Went back to my trail cam photos took a better picture .


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> i would jump on that deal but can't afford it after buying the new pheasant stamp and a copy of the digest.


lol


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> View attachment 6162161
> 
> 
> The picture on the right is the right picture and size of the deer , not sure what happen to that picture on left but its way out of wack . Went back to my trail cam photos took a better picture .


Be interesting to see the deer in person.It's hard to tell but it also looks to have a stubby little tail.How close are you to TMI?


----------



## Applebag

Pope, that deer reminds me of my ex girlfriend. Fat body and nowhere near enough head...


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> Pope, that deer reminds me of my ex girlfriend. Fat body and nowhere near enough head...


lol, sucks to be you .


----------



## Applebag

It's a joke Pope relax


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Pope, that deer reminds me of my ex girlfriend. Fat body and nowhere near enough head...


hahaha


----------



## Viper69

Applebag said:


> Pope, that deer reminds me of my ex girlfriend. Fat body and nowhere near enough head...


That's classic! Lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That is one ugly-ass doe Bob. 

So I found out from the person who gives me permission to hunt this 5C property that they are not keen on trail cameras or mineral blocks. I didn't think it would be an issue but it's not my land so I pulled my cams and mineral blocks today after only 10 days. 

I had picked up a Browning Essential E2 HD trail cam so even though I was not looking forward to only having it in the woods for 10 days, I was anxious to see the quality of the vids. Results were good for the clips that came out well. First off, this cam has a wide field-of-view and strong close-up focus so I probably should have had it set back another 10 feet from the mineral block as nighttime vids were flash heavy on the deer. Most disappointing was that I got about 5 vids that were very white and grainy and unusable. Maybe setting it up to just take pics instead of vids would yield different results but I bought it because it records sound with the vids and I prefer watching vids to just pics . I don't want to set this cam up on public land so I may take it up to Potter, set it on picture mode, and let it run for a few months. I was not expecting whiteout vids. Definite minus.

In any event, here is the best vid I got of a high and tight 7 point. To my untrained and very un-expert eye, he looks to be at least 2 years old. This is on the mid quality vid setting and the clarity is pretty good.

https://youtu.be/epe5uyUiGPc


----------



## River420Bottom

Applebag said:


> Pope, that deer reminds me of my ex girlfriend. Fat body and nowhere near enough head...


Lmao that's amazing


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> That is one ugly-ass doe Bob.
> 
> So I found out from the person who gives me permission to hunt this 5C property that they are not keen on trail cameras or mineral blocks. I didn't think it would be an issue but it's not my land so I pulled my cams and mineral blocks today after only 10 days.
> 
> I had picked up a Browning Essential E2 HD trail cam so even though I was not looking forward to only having it in the woods for 10 days, I was anxious to see the quality of the vids. Results were good for the clips that came out well. First off, this cam has a wide field-of-view and strong close-up focus so I probably should have had it set back another 10 feet from the mineral block as nighttime vids were flash heavy on the deer. Most disappointing was that I got about 5 vids that were very white and grainy and unusable. Maybe setting it up to just take pics instead of vids would yield different results but I bought it because it records sound with the vids and I prefer watching vids to just pics . I don't want to set this cam up on public land so I may take it up to Potter, set it on picture mode, and let it run for a few months. I was not expecting whiteout vids. Definite minus.
> 
> In any event, here is the best vid I got of a high and tight 7 point. To my untrained and very un-expert eye, he looks to be at least 2 years old. This is on the mid quality vid setting and the clarity is pretty good.
> 
> https://youtu.be/epe5uyUiGPc


Trail cams can catch some things you might not want to see.. No lie my dads hunting buddy got a picture of a naked man walking past his cam carrying his clothing. When he showed it to the land owner to see if he knew they guy he identified him as daughters boyfriend


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Trail cams can catch some things you might not want to see.. No lie my dads hunting buddy got a picture of a naked man walking past his cam carrying his clothing. When he showed it to the land owner to see if he knew they guy he identified him as daughters boyfriend


That is too damn funny (and weird) Taunto. Can you imagine the landowners thought process when he saw that? 

I did some backyard testing of this Bushnell E2 in picture mode and it has a surprisingly impress 50 yard range. This is an HD cam so pics (an vids) are super clear. The only images that were blurred were ones where I was training Maisy on retrieves and she is going full tilt. Aside from that, clear and crisp pics with good definition and clarity.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> That is too damn funny (and weird) Taunto. Can you imagine the landowners thought process when he saw that?
> 
> I did some backyard testing of this Bushnell E2 in picture mode and it has a surprisingly impress 50 yard range. This is an HD cam so pics (an vids) are super clear. The only images that were blurred were ones where I was training Maisy on retrieves and she is going full tilt. Aside from that, clear and crisp pics with good definition and clarity.


We teased my dads buddy pretty good about if he "scored" his trophy


----------



## TauntoHawk

I know we're all looking at deer season and turkeys behind us but i finally got back a momento from a cool hunt.

Legs cleaned and articulated from a bird with small yet distinguishable double spurs on both legs. I really didn't know how special the extras we're until I spoke to a friend of mine a biologist for the NWTF and he states it's one the rarest oddities you will find on a wild turkey.

Public land bird I took in Lebanon county two years ago on the last day of the season after losing a few chess matches to him and his roost buddy earlier that season. Actually took another bird this year roosted in the very same tree something I won't soon forget knowing birds favor a specific tree.

Accented the bone with another of my wife's painted feathers.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Very nice! I'm guessing your display area is only going to get better!


----------



## nick060200

Anyone else stoked it's Friday? Today was rough. Wife's fuel pump in the Yukon went. Crazy busy at work. Had to deal with a few jack asses. Freaking internet at work decided it wanted to be as slow as molasses in the winter time. Couldn't get crap done. Now it's all waiting for me on Monday. T-Mobile sent me a freaking 313 dollar bill I can't figure out. 

I'm 2 beers In now. It's Friday so I guess that's the silver lining. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Drown the pain nick. 

We're a little over 1.5 months before the season opens. I better go find my arrow.


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Anyone else stoked it's Friday? Today was rough. Wife's fuel pump in the Yukon went. Crazy busy at work. Had to deal with a few jack asses. Freaking internet at work decided it wanted to be as slow as molasses in the winter time. Couldn't get crap done. Now it's all waiting for me on Monday. T-Mobile sent me a freaking 313 dollar bill I can't figure out.
> 
> I'm 2 beers In now. It's Friday so I guess that's the silver lining.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'll trade your week for mine anyday.


----------



## Mathias

Land of booners.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Do you have a trail cam set up down there Matt? 

Had Maisy out for a run this morning. A cool 60 degrees and everything coated in dew. It's still July but today has that late summer feel to it. Love it.


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6186529


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6188489


----------



## fap1800

That's a stud right there. Good luck getting on him!


----------



## Applebag

River that's a dandy buck. I'm assuming this isn't public land still?


----------



## River420Bottom

The nocturnal pic is a public land buck, game lands actually. The daylight buck is on private land, a farm just down the road and my friend has multiple pictures of him already this year, just a great deer for our area. I've seen him glassing once already before dark

Just an fyi all my pics from this year are on public other than this buck, good luck everyone


----------



## nicko

Damn! Gotta move to the western part of the state. Great bucks there riverbottom.


----------



## River420Bottom

Shhhh... :darkbeer: thanks man


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow!


----------



## pope125

Great deer !!! Easy part is getting them on camera , hardest part is putting it all together and killing one . Good luck !!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Damn! Gotta move to the western part of the state. Great bucks there riverbottom.


Nick, we have them here, just few and far between and its usually more than one person hunting him .


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Nick, we have them here, just few and far between and its usually more than one person hunting him .


Isn't that the exact truth haha


----------



## Mathias

Tenn.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Couple healthy looking bucks there. That's a hell of a brow tine

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

47 days to the special regs area opener and I still can't find my arrow. I might have to break down and buy one.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Tenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


See if you get your balls busted like I used to.


----------



## jacobh

What happened to your arrow?


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I have an extra. Just needs a knock and a pointy thing.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boneheadjaz

Some Western PA bucks. All pics from mid june


----------



## jacobh

Well guys I can admit when I'm wrong. Guess ARs are working!! I don't have any real monsters but some nice bucks. My apologies


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Nick, we have them here, just few and far between and its usually more than one person hunting him .


Ain't that the truth. For example when the 9 pointer I was hunting for 3 years blew into a 160" deer 5 "new" hunters were suddenly trespassing on properties they had never been on in the 15 years I hunted there.


----------



## jacobh

Matt isn't that the truth I know a few guys who do it every year. It's really pathetic


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Nick, we have them here, just few and far between and its usually more than one person hunting him .


The people hunting them make the process almost insurmountable...kill a big buck in SE PA on public ground or even a small private parcel and you're either doing something right or just plain got lucky. All the prep in the world usually goes out the window the minute other hunters start invading the hardwoods. That is unless some of that prep accounts for the other hunters...pretty frustrating when you're selecting stand sites more due to human traffic as opposed to the deer you're after.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Tenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Looks like time for some out of state tags and a road trip...I'm sure the kids would be glad to have you!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Found my arrow. I can hit a pie plate 7 out of 10 times at 15 yards so I'm ready to hunt.

Gonna have to set one of my cams up on some local public land and see what might be roaming around. Before I do, I'll pick up a tamper proof metal box for the cam and cable and lock. Even with that, I'm not sure if the camera will take a walk.


----------



## Mathias

I think I saw you at Wal*mart day before the opener last year didn't I?


----------



## schlep1967

Mathias said:


> I think I saw you at Wal*mart day before the opener last year didn't I?


That was where he found his arrow last year. :mg:


----------



## nicko

I saw 3A still has 5,900 doe tags remaining and the 1st round of sales for unsold tags starts on Monday 8/7. I'll be putting an application in the mail the end of this week. Getting 5C tags can wait.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I saw 3A still has 5,900 doe tags remaining and the 1st round of sales for unsold tags starts on Monday 8/7. I'll be putting an application in the mail the end of this week. Getting 5C tags can wait.


Yeah, I saw that too high and I'll be getting our applications in as well. 3A is right out our back door. 2H is our lease in Coudersport.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah, I saw that too high and I'll be getting our applications in as well. 3A is right out our back door. 2H is our lease in Coudersport.


They upped the tag allocation this year by 5,000 tags. I like to have a doe tag for Potter during the gun season and I don't want to have to hold off on taking a doe earlier in the season if an opportunity is there. Is your Dads property up there in 3A? I also see 2H still has a few hundred tags remaining. 

I have no intention of using every tag I get but I like having the tags in case one area is producing more opportunity. I'll get two for 3A, two for 5C, and I'll have my buck tag. Two deer a year is plenty for me.


----------



## Matt Musto

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=142

Suspicious deer in Elk County. Hopefully they come back negative for CWD. I'm feeling like its time to ban deer farms as well as some others with the same sentiment.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes, Pops place is in 3A.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=142
> 
> Suspicious deer in Elk County. Hopefully they come back negative for CWD. I'm feeling like its time to ban deer farms as well as some others with the same sentiment.


I agree Matt. It seems every time you hear about CWD cases is involves deer that escaped from private ownership farms.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I agree Matt. It seems every time you hear about CWD cases is involves deer that escaped from private ownership farms.


I thought I read recently that PA has one of the largest captive deer herds in the country. I want to say it was second behind only Texas. Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=142
> 
> Suspicious deer in Elk County. Hopefully they come back negative for CWD. I'm feeling like its time to ban deer farms as well as some others with the same sentiment.


I talked with the WCO and they weren't acting suspicious so hopefully everything is comes back ok.Strangly,those were tagged deer and there are no captive herds even close to where they were killed.They killed a buck a few weeks ago pretty close me that did test positive.Their response is was to issue 2800 dmap tags for a pretty big area and have sharpshooters come in to nuke the rest.There's a crap load of Amish who raise deer in that area and last year one tested positive.I'm willing to bet that deer contracted CWD from an infected deer that one of those clowns let loose because they have been letting deer loose.The deer farms should have been banned years ago when they knew a potential problem existed.Problem is,the deer farms were taken away from the PGC several years ago and handed over to the dep of ag.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> I thought I read recently that PA has one of the largest captive deer herds in the country. I want to say it was second behind only Texas. Of course, I could be wrong.


There's piles of Amish who raise deer around here and some of them intentionally release deer into the wild.I'll guarantee that's what happened with the one wild buck who just tested positive.


----------



## Dietter700

Mangey coyote or fox? We don't have a whole lot of coyote around but there seen now and again? 1/2 hour prior to this pic there were two fawns there . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looks like a scraggly fox to me.


----------



## nicko

This is a positive for wild pheasant recovery efforts in the state.


----------



## nicko

If any of you are looking to upgrade your trail cams, the dicks trail camera trade in program is going on right now. I stopped in today with an old non-operable wild game innovations cam and traded it in for an essential E3 HD Bushnell. After all discounts applied, I walked out of the store with that camera for $69. The sale price of that camera less than one month ago was $130.


----------



## Billy H

Two kills already for me in 2017. Saturday I put a car hit fawn out of its misery with my 357. Today a very young spotted fawn ran right under my pickup. Both within 1/2 mile from the house.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Two kills already for me in 2017. Saturday I put a car hit fawn out of its misery with my 357. Today a very young spotted fawn ran right under my pickup. Both within 1/2 mile from the house.


That sucks on a couple counts billy.....

1 - two fawns out of the herd 
2 - sounds like you're tagged out


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Found my arrow. I can hit a pie plate 7 out of 10 times at 15 yards so I'm ready to hunt.
> 
> Gonna have to set one of my cams up on some local public land and see what might be roaming around. Before I do, I'll pick up a tamper proof metal box for the cam and cable and lock. Even with that, I'm not sure if the camera will take a walk.


Every try the mounts that get the camera at least above the height most people can reach?



nicko said:


> If any of you are looking to upgrade your trail cams, the dicks trail camera trade in program is going on right now. I stopped in today with an old non-operable wild game innovations cam and traded it in for an essential E3 HD Bushnell. After all discounts applied, I walked out of the store with that camera for $69. The sale price of that camera less than one month ago was $130.


Valid with homebrew cameras? Might not know the difference?


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> If any of you are looking to upgrade your trail cams, the dicks trail camera trade in program is going on right now. I stopped in today with an old non-operable wild game innovations cam and traded it in for an essential E3 HD Bushnell. After all discounts applied, I walked out of the store with that camera for $69. The sale price of that camera less than one month ago was $130.


That's pretty good nicko but not quite as good as my $35 E2s last week


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> That's pretty good nicko but not quite as good as my $35 E2s last week


Damn! That's a great deal. Did you get them at Dicks?


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Damn! That's a great deal. Did you get them at Dicks?


Walmart. I take it you're not following the post season deal thread


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Walmart. I take it you're not following the post season deal thread


I didn't click on that one. I was following the one about the dicks trail cam trade in.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I checked a bunch of Walmarts this week once I saw that post but obviously I was too late.


----------



## vonfoust

PA Outdoor News has a letter in it stating the Game Commission released wolves.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6198553


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> PA Outdoor News has a letter in it stating the Game Commission released wolves.


Was that before or after coyotes and Sasquatches?


----------



## Mathias

don't forget the mountain lions.....


----------



## pope125

I guess it never happen cause the experts say it never did . lol !!!!! Got to love this thread .


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> I guess it never happen cause the experts say it never did . lol !!!!! Got to love this thread .


So do you think the PGC stocked wolves in PA? And yes I know you may not reply because you refuse to post here when you get backed into a corner. I've lost track of how many times you and others were done posting here. :sad:


----------



## Mathias

Nothing psychotropic drugs can't handle [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> I guess it never happen cause the experts say it never did . lol !!!!! Got to love this thread .


I believe it. Shot this wolf in my backyard. Called the PGC and they wouldn't even come out.


----------



## Mathias

No privacy anymore









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Set up a cam on public land this afternoon. In 30 minutes, saw three deer up on their feet , one a spotted fawn.


----------



## yetihunter1

Lots of deer moving last night after that rain....I took a little drive and counted atleast 20, all does.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Lots of deer moving last night after that rain....I took a little drive and counted atleast 20, all does.


I saw quite a few this morning at sunrise too, one small field had 11 with three buck, one was a decent 10. Another area near Eagleview had 9 all doe...

Joe


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> So do you think the PGC stocked wolves in PA? And yes I know you may not reply because you refuse to post here when you get backed into a corner. I've lost track of how many times you and others were done posting here. :sad:


I dont post much anymore cause of bull**** like this , I don't need to go back and forth about stupid bull**** . If they did or didn't stock wolves, or coyotes , I really don't care what they did or didn't do . But all you guys have all the answers , thats all that matters .


----------



## dougell

I'm seeing way more deer this year on my commutes in the deer depleated northern tier than in years past.After baseball practice the other night,my son and I took the scenic route home through SGL 331 in Clearfield county.We saw deer all over the place the entire way through with lots of fawns.I haven't had the chance to do any real scouting but just driving around I'm seeing deer everywhere.I've seen a handful of 14-16" 8 points but only one real nice buck so far.They're out there though.This past years mild winter had a huge impact on fawn recruitment.


----------



## rogersb

I saw a small 5 and 6 point this morning on my hike. We saw lots of doe last night driving through Nescopeck state park. A house near the park must have a feeder. Atleast a dozen deer in the back of the yard all in the same little spot.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, lots of deer out in fields last evening. I had the opportunity to stop at a large property that recently changed ownership. The new folks, whom I've met, have taken a proactive approach to rehabbing the property. A new Kubota and rotary cutter have done wonders on some of the old, stagnant fields. I saw more deer in the new growth than I've seen there in a decade. 
I also saw a young, high racked buck, missing one side already.
I count my blessings that I go through bows faster than I do relationships.


----------



## Mathias

First round unsold go on sale Monday. Last I checked still plenty available in 3C. I spoke previously with a couple of you guys about a trip to my place up north. If you have an interest, buy a tag, the offer stands. Not a bad day trip, we've all probably done worse in a day.


----------



## dougell

Does anyone have a youngster in need of a bow?I upgraded my son this year to a Bowtech fuel.I have a Diamond infinite edge with two,piece quiver,sight and cheesy octane rest.I had a TT on it but put it on his new bow.I'd rather give it to a interested kid rather than see it collect dust in my garage.


----------



## jacobh

Very Nice Doug nice to see some still care about the youth


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Does anyone have a youngster in need of a bow?I upgraded my son this year to a Bowtech fuel.I have a Diamond infinite edge with two,piece quiver,sight and cheesy octane rest.I had a TT on it but put it on his new bow.I'd rather give it to a interested kid rather than see it collect dust in my garage.


Nice offer Doug, I'd jump on that but my son shoots left


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Very Nice Doug nice to see some still care about the youth


This guy ^^^^^^ cares about the future generation too! Thanks Scott still putting the blind to use.


----------



## nick060200

dougell said:


> Does anyone have a youngster in need of a bow?I upgraded my son this year to a Bowtech fuel.I have a Diamond infinite edge with two,piece quiver,sight and cheesy octane rest.I had a TT on it but put it on his new bow.I'd rather give it to a interested kid rather than see it collect dust in my garage.


Id be interested, my cousin just turned 12 and this is his first year hunting. we are gonna let him use my uncles x-bow. but id like to get him into one of these and see how he likes and does with a compound. your about 4hrs from me. do you have a box? i could send you a ups label.
thanks


----------



## jacobh

Matt glad to hear it buddy. Expect to see the boy with hero pics!!! Good luck


QUOTE=Matt Musto;1105650809]This guy ^^^^^^ cares about the future generation too! Thanks Scott still putting the blind to use.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

nick060200 said:


> Id be interested, my cousin just turned 12 and this is his first year hunting. we are gonna let him use my uncles x-bow. but id like to get him into one of these and see how he likes and does with a compound. your about 4hrs from me. do you have a box? i could send you a ups label.
> thanks


I know where I can get one but I have to stop and get it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fawn vs. Fang
https://youtu.be/g1kIk7D7C04


----------



## Mathias

Joe, Black Racer?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

You would've seen a grown man cry if I was there. I don't do snakes


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6204971
View attachment 6204973
View attachment 6204975


----------



## Gangster II

yetihunter1 said:


> Lots of deer moving last night after that rain....I took a little drive and counted atleast 20, all does.


We're going to get you a Buck this year so you can post in the Bucks in Trucks Thread.
How you been Yeti?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, Black Racer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Land of booners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Just saw this. Obviously some hate right here. Probably one of the top ten distasteful post ive ever seen here.


----------



## nicko

Hmmmm....I'm familiar with that area of south Philly and it's pretty diverse with a heavy lean towards Italian/American demographic. 

I can't speak for Matt but based on my knowledge of the area, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Hmmmm....I'm familiar with that area of south Philly and it's pretty diverse with a heavy lean towards Italian/American demographic.
> 
> I can't speak for Matt but based on my knowledge of the area, I'm not seeing it.


Obviously the Italian horn is offensive especially around the neck of a greasy guido in an IROC. Everyone knows they're not horns, but antlers


----------



## Mathias

Weak attempt Billy. Not sure if everyone else sees it, but I know what you're doing here, is your last name Backup?
Fyi, there was absolutely no malice in MY words.
Go away.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

A great area to visit for sure Nick.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Not sure if everyone else sees it, but I know what you're doing here, is your last name Backup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Very obvious to several members and I'm not limiting that comment to frequent fliers of the PA thread. 

Anyone who knows Matt knows there was nothing behind his post other than humorous cynicism....after all, not too many booners running around THAT area of the city.

It would be nice to keep this thread on track....

Anyone land some new ground this year? Working on a last minute possibility just over the border in DE. Might be a nice option if things fall into place.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, I'm on board.
Review my post history....
Conversely there are 2 here that cannot abide, personal attacks common.
Maybe that should be addressed (again)?

Sorry I stooped to their level.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Joe, I talked to a neighbor yesterday. Got some closure on "Freak buck". He said he was struck by a car last Fall. 
What a shame [emoji17]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

That was way over my ******* head.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Weak attempt Billy. Not sure if everyone else sees it, but I know what you're doing here, is your last name Backup?
> Fyi, there was absolutely no malice in MY words.
> Go away.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> 
> I stand by what I said. I know exactly the connotation that is behind that post.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> That was way over my ******* head.


Been trying to figure it out for an hour here...


----------



## River420Bottom

Yeah I'm not getting it either, must be an easterner thing lol


----------



## dougell

Hey,what does a girl from westmoreland county and the Unabomber have in common?


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Been trying to figure it out for an hour here...


I can't speak for anyone else, but when I first saw Matt's post, I didn't take it as being offensive one bit. There aren't many deer in South Philly except for maybe the park. That's exactly how I took it...not what else is being implied.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Hey,what does a girl from westmoreland county and the Unabomber have in common?


I suspect the answer is something crude that's spins off the fact that Unabombers brother turned him in, or "fingered" him.

Back on track...Delaware County finally sent antlerless tags, longest it has taken since I've sent there. Glad my son will have his first chance at a doe in early season this year...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, I talked to a neighbor yesterday. Got some closure on "Freak buck". He said he was struck by a car last Fall.
> What a shame [emoji17]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That is too bad...how much history did you have with that buck?

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> That was way over my ******* head.


Same here, I thought you were a Hillbilly though :tongue:



vonfoust said:


> Been trying to figure it out for an hour here...


going on 4 hours and still no clue :dontknow:


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone land some new ground this year? Working on a last minute possibility just over the border in DE. Might be a nice option if things fall into place.
> 
> Joe


That's my neck of the woods. It's verrrrrrry slim pickin's in NCC. If you land something here, you caught lightning in a bottle.


----------



## Ebard22

Everyone get their bonus tags mailed in if you're going for one? I dropped mine for 1B first time I have seen them not sell out prior to bonus in a long time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ned250 said:


> That's my neck of the woods. It's verrrrrrry slim pickin's in NCC. If you land something here, you caught lightning in a bottle.


Seems that way everywhere, hoping this pans out, property is immaculate and a deer haven. Pretty much on the border of PA and DE. We'll see...

Joe


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Seems that way everywhere, hoping this pans out, property is immaculate and a deer haven. Pretty much on the border of PA and DE. We'll see...
> 
> Joe


Some big boys running around those small parcels.


----------



## nicko

2nd tag application for 3A is in the mail. 

No new properties for me. I'm still trying to make good on one of my long-standing goals of taking a deer on public land around here. Hopefully this is the year I punch a tag on a public land deer.


----------



## Ned250

nicko said:


> 2nd tag application for 3A is in the mail.
> 
> No new properties for me. I'm still trying to make good on one of my long-standing goals of taking a deer on public land around here. Hopefully this is the year I punch a tag on a public land deer.


 I know I'm preaching to the choir, but why does PA insist on this stupid doe tag system? I sent in for two tags (NR) not realizing I was only allowed one. So they threw it back at me with a letter explaining. 

Are they just trying to boost stamp sales? LOL


----------



## nicko

Ned250 said:


> I know I'm preaching to the choir, but why does PA insist on this stupid doe tag system? I sent in for two tags (NR) not realizing I was only allowed one. So they threw it back at me with a letter explaining.
> 
> Are they just trying to boost stamp sales? LOL


It's a screwy system but I don't see it changing at any time. As I understand it, the county treasurers get some cut of the tag money for processing the tags. As long as they are making some money from it, they won't give it up.


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> Hey,what does a girl from westmoreland county and the Unabomber have in common?


Lmao I gotta hear this... What's that? :darkbeer:


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6205565

View attachment 6205567

Big potential in this guy..


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anyone land some new ground this year? Working on a last minute possibility just over the border in DE. Might be a nice option if things fall into place.

Joe

I decided not to renew my lease in Maryland this year. I'm gonna hunt some public land in Cecil and Kent counties.


----------



## vonfoust

When is pool party at Popes? I must have missed the invite.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6205991


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice catch Matt!


----------



## nick060200

I kind of feel like an idiot for never sending doe tags in before. I think it's a bit harder than it needs to be. It needs to be online. First come first serve. Tag number , where you want a tag and submit. Cc info. But do the rounds so everyone has a chance. This whole mailing thing seems like a waste of a ton of paper. You can't tell me there are guys out there now a days without internet or the help of a young person that could do it for them. And those pink envelopes are the worst. The pocket never wants to open and the glue never sticks. Ugh. Anyway. I'm mailing 3 envelopes today for me and a few others. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WAH0918

SGL 116?

Would anyone be kind enough to share any info on this SGL? I'm going to be across the river from Port Jarvis the weekend of Oct 9th for a retreat. It's usually the beginning of September, but this year they moved the date to October. Thinking about bringing my bow and climber up and doing some hunting while up there. Looks like this SGL is fairly close. I just won't have any time at all to learn anything about the area. Will be arriving Thursday and leaving on Sunday. Any info on the area(s) around there would be greatly appreciated, or if anyone would like to meet up and do a hunt together, that would be awesome also. Thanks in advance.

Willie


----------



## strawcat

Anybody going to the Potter county bow festival


----------



## Mathias

When is it?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcat

August 17th - 20th


----------



## nicko

I'll be on vacation so no go for me… Any idea what the festival is all about and what they do?


----------



## boneheadjaz

Lots of 8 points running around!


----------



## strawcat

They have 7 or 8 different 3d courses, a pop up course,some vendors and on site camping. They have info on their website.


----------



## River420Bottom

boneheadjaz said:


> Lots of 8 points running around!


All of the brow tines... " ) ( " Hahahah some genetics, great bucks man


----------



## uuicked

View attachment 6207453

View attachment 6207455

View attachment 6207457


Second and third picture are of the same buck from different angles but the first pic is a different buck. Depending on how much bigger they grow, might be beasts if we pass until next season.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I agree!


----------



## Ebard22

Better men than I lol


----------



## River420Bottom

uuicked said:


> View attachment 6207453
> 
> View attachment 6207455
> 
> View attachment 6207457
> 
> 
> Second and third picture are of the same buck from different angles but the first pic is a different buck. Depending on how much bigger they grow, might be beasts if we pass until next season.


Great looking 8 point


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Does anyone have a youngster in need of a bow?I upgraded my son this year to a Bowtech fuel.I have a Diamond infinite edge with two,piece quiver,sight and cheesy octane rest.I had a TT on it but put it on his new bow.I'd rather give it to a interested kid rather than see it collect dust in my garage.


I would say yes but my son will not be born till December soooo he has a few years haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

Gangster II said:


> We're going to get you a Buck this year so you can post in the Bucks in Trucks Thread.
> How you been Yeti?


Been good, busy. Finishing up all the big house projects this year because my wife and I will be having our first child (a boy!!!!!!) in December. Been so busy I got out this past weekend for the first time to do some scouting....im a little bit behind. How have you been?


----------



## yetihunter1

River420Bottom said:


> Yeah I'm not getting it either, must be an easterner thing lol


nope because I am lost too....


----------



## nicko

Some really nice bucks showing up on trail cams in this thread. Looks like a promising season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

strawcat said:


> They have 7 or 8 different 3d courses, a pop up course,some vendors and on site camping. They have info on their website.


It is a great time...even if you don't camp there...it held and Denton Hill Skill resort which is just a few minutes away from where you stay in Coudersport Nick. Vendors are nothing like Sportsmans shows so so go expecting to get wowed by pricing or selection, but there is a lot of good times with like-minded folks. The 3D courses are well done.

Joe


----------



## dougell

They are nice courses and it's a good weekend.It didn't go the last few year but I'm pretty sure they stopped using the ski lift to get people to the top.The vendors used to be much better but you can usually find a few cool things that you have to have.


----------



## dougell

I've been seeing fawns all over the place in my travels and figured the mild winter was a blessing.We got home late from a baseball tournament yesterday so I walked down into my woods just before dark.My neighbor just picked his oats so I was was curious to see what was coming out,now that I could see.It's a small field,maybe 10 acres and then it's just contiguous forest for miles.There were three average sized racked bucks,seven adult does and one fawn between all of them.That wouldn't be unusual a month earlier but the fawns should be traveling around now.After watching them for about 10 minutes,some coyotes sounded off,probably within 200 yards.The 5 does with the fawn when on high alert and made a pretty hasty retreat.They lit up again and the three bucks and the other two doe came running back where they came out.I've never seen deer react that way with coyotes around.I seen them in the same field as deer multiple times and usually the adults don't pay much attention.They don't usually stick around if they have fawns but these were mostly adult deer and they showed genuine concern.It's tough to speculate what's going on from one incident but it was strange to see deer get that edgy.


----------



## jacobh

I'm on a different spectrum of Doug. With the 2 cameras I run ive seen very few few this year. Like 3 all year


----------



## fap1800

My BIL sent me this pic he took Saturday of a nice buck and lucky for me, it's right around the corner from one of my small spots. He has a very unique rack. The brows are much higher on the main beams and are quite long. Definitely odd looking. The rack looked familiar so I went through my old cam pics and came across this pic of a similar buck from 7 years ago in the same area. Think they're from the same genetic pool? 

View attachment 6208257


View attachment 6208259


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> I've been seeing fawns all over the place in my travels and figured the mild winter was a blessing.We got home late from a baseball tournament yesterday so I walked down into my woods just before dark.My neighbor just picked his oats so I was was curious to see what was coming out,now that I could see.It's a small field,maybe 10 acres and then it's just contiguous forest for miles.There were three average sized racked bucks,seven adult does and one fawn between all of them.That wouldn't be unusual a month earlier but the fawns should be traveling around now.After watching them for about 10 minutes,some coyotes sounded off,probably within 200 yards.The 5 does with the fawn when on high alert and made a pretty hasty retreat.They lit up again and the three bucks and the other two doe came running back where they came out.I've never seen deer react that way with coyotes around.I seen them in the same field as deer multiple times and usually the adults don't pay much attention.They don't usually stick around if they have fawns but these were mostly adult deer and they showed genuine concern.It's tough to speculate what's going on from one incident but it was strange to see deer get that edgy.


I spend a lot of time hiking and biking the Sproul and not seeing any fawns. Do see a track now and then, but mostly adult size tracks.
Did see two very large fawns around a month before Memorial day. Things must have been born with snow on the ground because they were late Aug. size fawns.


----------



## nicko

Just got my security boxes and python locks in the mail this morning for the Bushnell e2 and e3 cams. It's a crappy day but I'm free so I'll get one set up on some public land.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I'm on a different spectrum of Doug. With the 2 cameras I run ive seen very few few this year. Like 3 all year


I've been seeing fawns everywhere and have been seeing quite a few all by themselves.Last night may have been fluke.Maybe the fawns were close by but I just didn't see them.I was just surprised at how edgy those deer got when the coyotes lit up.About two weeks ago,my son and I where helping the neighbors mow hay and they were telling us that they've been hearing them.Just before dark,we went down in there for a quick set.I put the call on fawn in distress and within a minute a big lone doe came crashing in.She stood a few feet from my son and wouldn't leave,even though she saw and smelled him.As it was getting too dark to see good in the woods,I let out a coyote serenade and they answered right back.We had no lights and couldn't see so we just packed it in.Now that the fields are all mowed.I may try to set up and get them out in the open.


----------



## nicko

Saw another fawn with spots out on public land along two bucks, one had some nice tine length and main beams. Not much mass I could see but they were up on their feet.


----------



## nicko

Two clips of public land bucks. I only had this camera out from 8am yesterday until 3:30 this afternoon because I had no lock or cable on the camera, only the nylon strap holding it on the tree. I didn't want to leave it too long with no cable or lock. Pretty good for only being out 1 1/2 days on public land too.

https://youtu.be/9cnlnRQ4Eds

https://youtu.be/03o7g2AUJnU


----------



## Gangster II

:darkbeer:


yetihunter1 said:


> Been good, busy. Finishing up all the big house projects this year because my wife and I will be having our first child (a boy!!!!!!) in December. Been so busy I got out this past weekend for the first time to do some scouting....im a little bit behind. How have you been?


Congratulation on becoming a Daddy. I've been busy with work. My season starts Sept. 1 and I have not been in the woods yet.
My mission this year will be finding you a buck for the truck.
I'll text you pics of some bucks from the Outfitter we hunt with in North Carolina.


----------



## jacobh

Doug no doubt I believe u. Just strange around me I'm just not getting pics of them. I'm sure they're around


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6208603
View attachment 6208605
View attachment 6208607




On a lighter note everyone who made fun in the past my 6 point saga continues!!! Here's just 3 of the nicer ones. Nice bucks but only 6 points lol. One in the middle may branch into a 8 but not sure


----------



## nicko

Nothing wrong with a big six point Scott. I know they won't score much but there are some of my favorite bucs I see people getting here on archery talk. Love seeing big sixes.


But you do seem to have the market cornered on 6s ha ha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Two clips of public land bucks. I only had this camera out from 8am yesterday until 3:30 this afternoon because I had no lock or cable on the camera, only the nylon strap holding it on the tree. I didn't want to leave it too long with no cable or lock. Pretty good for only being out 1 1/2 days on public land too.
> 
> https://youtu.be/9cnlnRQ4Eds
> 
> https://youtu.be/03o7g2AUJnU


You've got to be happy seeing those....

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> You've got to be happy seeing those....
> 
> Joe


 Definitely Joe. I knew this land would have good bucks. Seeing them during legal hunting time and within shooting range is another matter entirely.


----------



## jtkratzer

I got three cameras over the last two weeks. Trying to do a better job of getting cameras in the vicinity of the places where I hunt to get an idea of what's around without putting them anywhere near my intended stand locations. I have one more black flash camera to put out and I'd like to get it on some public land, but I haven't had time to get out there. Don't have a free weekend until Sunday or Monday of the Labor Day weekend. Might just need to cut out early from work and get it on a tree. Better than sitting in the drawer at home.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Two clips of public land bucks. I only had this camera out from 8am yesterday until 3:30 this afternoon because I had no lock or cable on the camera, only the nylon strap holding it on the tree. I didn't want to leave it too long with no cable or lock. Pretty good for only being out 1 1/2 days on public land too.
> 
> https://youtu.be/9cnlnRQ4Eds
> 
> https://youtu.be/03o7g2AUJnU


Great bucks!


----------



## yetihunter1

Last night was good! I have a 4 mile drive from work to home and in those 4 miles I counted atleast 30 deer with three of them being legal bucks. Granted I can't hunt any of this property but damn its nice to see. Lots of fawns out there too.


----------



## Mathias

Nice bucks Nick.
I've yet to see a "shooter" in PA 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6208603
> View attachment 6208605
> View attachment 6208607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note everyone who made fun in the past my 6 point saga continues!!! Here's just 3 of the nicer ones. Nice bucks but only 6 points lol. One in the middle may branch into a 8 but not sure


Send them my way I am not picky. Seeing lots of fawns every night around my neck of the woods.


----------



## KylePA

I have a quick question is in the PALS system does your awarded doe tag show up in realtime. I sent out applications for 5c and another 3b tag on Friday. I sent one envelope to Montgomery County and the other to Chester County. I have a friend that did the same mailed his applications on Friday and his were awarded yesterday. Nothing for me yet. I also saw that it took almost a week for my first round doe tag application to get processed. Granted it was one day late, it still seemed to take forever. Any ideas on this or am I just unlucky. I see there are still a good number of 3b tags available, but guessing maybe my envelopes get thrown to the bottom of the pile?


----------



## fap1800

fap1800 said:


> My BIL sent me this pic he took Saturday of a nice buck and lucky for me, it's right around the corner from one of my small spots. He has a very unique rack. The brows are much higher on the main beams and are quite long. Definitely odd looking. The rack looked familiar so I went through my old cam pics and came across this pic of a similar buck from 7 years ago in the same area. Think they're from the same genetic pool?
> 
> View attachment 6208257
> 
> 
> View attachment 6208259


I shared these pics with a buddy of mine and he said the first pic looks like a really old deer. Saggy belly/brisket. Stubby legs and the drop. Is it farfetched to think they're the same deer? The pics are no more than a 1/2 mile from each other. With the unique rack, I'm now thinking it might possibly be the same deer. If the pic from 2010 is a 2.5 year old then that puts the deer at around 10 years.


----------



## Matt Musto

Cabelas has Nockturnals on sale for 14.99 a pack of three. I'm hesitant to buy these even at the reduced sale price. I had bad luck with the last pack I bought. One would not fit in my Easton A/C/C and broke when I was trying to push it on. One of the other two that I installed stopped working after 5 practice sessions. Are these the best brand out there?


----------



## dougell

Anything is possible but the only way to tell is to send a tooth away.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I've only had one not work in many years of using nocturnals. I don't like the others as u have to pull them out slightly to turn off


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> I shared these pics with a buddy of mine and he said the first pic looks like a really old deer. Saggy belly/brisket. Stubby legs and the drop. Is it farfetched to think they're the same deer? The pics are no more than a 1/2 mile from each other. With the unique rack, I'm now thinking it might possibly be the same deer. If the pic from 2010 is a 2.5 year old then that puts the deer at around 10 years.


Colin, I'd say it is definitely possible for a deer of that age to make it in lower Bucks where we hunt. It does look mature and by 7 I believe their racks start declining with age. I shot an old white faced buck with a heavy small rack that had no teeth left in the front. The taxi said he thought it was 9-10 years old and would save the lower jaw for me. He never did so I will never know the true age. I'd be happy as can be to put a tag on an old buck like that again. Good Luck.


----------



## vonfoust

3850 tags left in 2D and mine hasn't been awarded yet. I got mine in the mail late Saturday because my wife had the checkbook until later on in the day. Nail biter here.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Colin, I'd say it is definitely possible for a deer of that age to make it in lower Bucks where we hunt. It does look mature and by 7 I believe their racks start declining with age. I shot an old white faced buck with a heavy small rack that had no teeth left in the front. The taxi said he thought it was 9-10 years old and would save the lower jaw for me. He never did so I will never know the true age. I'd be happy as can be to put a tag on an old buck like that again. Good Luck.


Thanks, Matt. It didn't really occur to me until my buddy said, "I think that's the same deer." The uniqueness of the rack has me thinking that it's certainly possible now. If I'm lucky enough to get him, I'll definitely have him aged.


----------



## nicko

My second 3A tag has been awarded. I will put in for two of the 5C tags and that will be it for me


----------



## vonfoust

2900 and no tags awarded yet. At a conference and I keep checking. Haven't been able to pay attention to a presentation yet :wink:

(and I get so worked up about it, last year had 6 doe tags between me and the two kids and we shot one between the three of us )


----------



## Matt Musto

I forgot to mail 1nd round unsold, still haven't. If I mailed it tomorrow would it get processed right up until 2nd round? Anybody know if there is a time frame?


----------



## yetihunter1

Send it in, you should be good as long as there are tags left.


----------



## Matt Musto

I pulled my camera after the first sit on Monday. Have one maybe two 4 year olds I'm targeting. First two pics have a wide 8 (Shorty) with short tines that was always with the giant I was hunting last season. He is a definite 4 as I have pics of him in 15' as a 2 year old. The third pic is a big 6 (Browning) that blew up from last year. He has his head down and you can see his forks almost touch. I only have one pic of him on the day before I pulled the camera. His side profile looks like the Browning symbol. I believe he may only be 3 but will post last year and this season pics to see what you guys think. Last one is a cool spike


----------



## Octoberjohn

vonfoust said:


> 2900 and no tags awarded yet. At a conference and I keep checking. Haven't been able to pay attention to a presentation yet :wink:
> 
> (and I get so worked up about it, last year had 6 doe tags between me and the two kids and we shot one between the three of us )




My second 2D tag to awarded yesterday around noon. Hope you are able to still get it. And I'm the same way about the tags, yet I haven't shot a doe in probably 5 years!


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> I pulled my camera after the first sit on Monday. Have one maybe two 4 year olds I'm targeting. First two pics have a wide 8 (Shorty) with short tines that was always with the giant I was hunting last season. He is a definite 4 as I have pics of him in 15' as a 2 year old. The third pic is a big 6 (Browning) that blew up from last year. He has his head down and you can see his forks almost touch. I only have one pic of him on the day before I pulled the camera. His side profile looks like the Browning symbol. I believe he may only be 3 but will post last year and this season pics to see what you guys think. Last one is a cool spike


Looks promising, Matt. That six is pretty cool.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> I pulled my camera after the first sit on Monday. Have one maybe two 4 year olds I'm targeting. First two pics have a wide 8 (Shorty) with short tines that was always with the giant I was hunting last season. He is a definite 4 as I have pics of him in 15' as a 2 year old. The third pic is a big 6 (Browning) that blew up from last year. He has his head down and you can see his forks almost touch. I only have one pic of him on the day before I pulled the camera. His side profile looks like the Browning symbol. I believe he may only be 3 but will post last year and this season pics to see what you guys think. Last one is a cool spike


Looks good Matt...set the flash to auto to avoid the red-eye.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good Matt...set the flash to auto to avoid the red-eye.
> 
> Joe


I have to reset a bunch of stuff lol, missing time and date stamp too.


----------



## Matt Musto

Here is the six pointer I just named Browning in my last post lol. First pick is last week. The other 4 are from last year. I believe he looked like a 2 yo last season. It looks like he grew quite a bit. Is it possible he was a small 3 yo last season?


----------



## jacobh

Matt to me he looked young last year. I think 1 yr old. This year he looks to be 2 but I could be wtong


----------



## fap1800

That's a tough one. I would say 2 given the size of the rack, but his body is quite slender. Looking at the recent pic again, I'd guess he's 3 now. Hopefully you can get a couple profile pics to get a better sense of his body size.


----------



## dougell

There's no way to tell without looking at the teeth but I'd be extremely surprised if that deer was 3.5 years old last year.I think he looks small for a 2.5 year old but it's speculation without looking at his teeth.If he was a late born fawn,he can make some big jumps as he gets older.


----------



## TauntoHawk

purely as conversational speculation i'd say 2.5 as well


----------



## LetThemGrow

So I sent for 5B second round and got that tag awarded. Could I still send 5D second round or do I need to wait until third round? I know u can send up to 3 applications at once to 5D on second round, that's what makes me wonder?


----------



## jacobh

U can send as many as u want in Spec reg areas


----------



## Mathias

Bucks co









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Octoberjohn said:


> My second 2D tag to awarded yesterday around noon. Hope you are able to still get it. And I'm the same way about the tags, yet I haven't shot a doe in probably 5 years!


Must have snuck in under the wire. Tags for 2D were awarded.


----------



## Matt Musto

I went glassing last evening and saw about 25-30 deer. 8 bucks and one huge 8 pointer which was 1/4 mile from one of my stands. Saw two sets of twin fawns and two single fawns. Good night, deer were out at 4 on my way home from work too.


----------



## WAH0918

Nobody willing to help out even a little bit? Any other areas around there that I may be able to hunt?




WAH0918 said:


> SGL 116?
> 
> Would anyone be kind enough to share any info on this SGL? I'm going to be across the river from Port Jarvis the weekend of Oct 9th for a retreat. It's usually the beginning of September, but this year they moved the date to October. Thinking about bringing my bow and climber up and doing some hunting while up there. Looks like this SGL is fairly close. I just won't have any time at all to learn anything about the area. Will be arriving Thursday and leaving on Sunday. Any info on the area(s) around there would be greatly appreciated, or if anyone would like to meet up and do a hunt together, that would be awesome also. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Willie


----------



## ATG

WAH0918 said:


> Nobody willing to help out even a little bit? Any other areas around there that I may be able to hunt?


I don't know the area but a quick glance on google and there seem to be a few ideas - watch along side edge of those creek beds. You might have some saddles in there. Couple of pinch points I can see. Use to 200 yard rule - water, food, and bedding within that distance and there might be a buck in there. Are there food plots there too? 

Most likely you are just going to have to get your feet on the ground and make it happen. Really no other way around it. Then again, they are mountain deer so they act a bit different than flatland deer.


----------



## WAH0918

Thanks ATG - changing my plans a little bit. Thinking of driving up Wednesday morning instead of Thursday to give myself a day for scouting/hunting/getting to know the area. Just hoping someone may have been able to point in the right direction. Thank you for the advice though, it will come in handy. Never hunted this type of topography so your thoughts are much appreciated. 

Also was hoping to get some insight into if it's a very "hunted" area, if I could expect to come across other hunters, or if it an area that may not have many people there.




ATG said:


> I don't know the area but a quick glance on google and there seem to be a few ideas - watch along side edge of those creek beds. You might have some saddles in there. Couple of pinch points I can see. Use to 200 yard rule - water, food, and bedding within that distance and there might be a buck in there. Are there food plots there too?
> 
> Most likely you are just going to have to get your feet on the ground and make it happen. Really no other way around it. Then again, they are mountain deer so they act a bit different than flatland deer.


----------



## ATG

WAH0918 said:


> Thanks ATG - changing my plans a little bit. Thinking of driving up Wednesday morning instead of Thursday to give myself a day for scouting/hunting/getting to know the area. Just hoping someone may have been able to point in the right direction. Thank you for the advice though, it will come in handy. Never hunted this type of topography so your thoughts are much appreciated.
> 
> Also was hoping to get some insight into if it's a very "hunted" area, if I could expect to come across other hunters, or if it an area that may not have many people there.


That's never a bad idea. Have fun and be safe! I don't hunt 'mountain deer' but I've heard plenty and seen how they are chasing gobblers in that terrain. 

Always assume on public land their will be other hunters. Not only to keep your head in the game dealing with a high expectation that you are going to be the only one there and disappointment when you are not, but for safety as well. 

That being said, have a backup plan if things don't go your way initially.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WAH0918 said:


> Nobody willing to help out even a little bit? Any other areas around there that I may be able to hunt?


This is generally a very helpful thread, could be most don't have valuable info for that particular SGL. I myself am not familiar with nor do I have any reliable contacts in that particular area. I am not sure if you have taken advantage of the PAGC website, more particular some of their new mapping features. Might want to give it a look....

http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/StateGameLands/Pages/default.aspx

Don't let folks convince you there aren't big buck running the mountains....this giant in on our property in Potter.

July 5









August 3









Couple guys are up this weekend finishing the food plots, hanging lifelines, and tweaking a few stand sites.

I didn't make it up this trip.

Cereal rye, chickory and red clover over cut buckwheat that was put in in April and cut in July.


















































The bear are up to their camera crunching again[emoji107]









Good luck!

Joe


----------



## WAH0918

Roger that Joe. Usually very helpful, that's why I bumped it. I'm pumped to do it, it will be completely different than the suburban hunting I've been doing around the West Chester area and wayyyyy different than the flat land hunting I did in S. Louisiana. Can't wait actually. I was even able to draw a doe tag for that area, if needed. 






12-Ringer said:


> This is generally a very helpful thread, could be most don't have valuable info for that particular SGL. I myself am not familiar with nor do I have any reliable contacts in that particular area. I am not sure if you have taken advantage of the PAGC website, more particular some of their new mapping features. Might want to give it a look....
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/StateGameLands/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> Don't let folks convince you there aren't big buck running the mountains....this giant in on our property in Potter.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


----------



## WAH0918

Thanks again ATG. Helpful info for sure.




ATG said:


> That's never a bad idea. Have fun and be safe! I don't hunt 'mountain deer' but I've heard plenty and seen how they are chasing gobblers in that terrain.
> 
> Always assume on public land their will be other hunters. Not only to keep your head in the game dealing with a high expectation that you are going to be the only one there and disappointment when you are not, but for safety as well.
> 
> That being said, have a backup plan if things don't go your way initially.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WAH0918 said:


> Roger that Joe. Usually very helpful, that's why I bumped it. I'm pumped to do it, it will be completely different than the suburban hunting I've been doing around the West Chester area and wayyyyy different than the flat land hunting I did in S. Louisiana. Can't wait actually. I was even able to draw a doe tag for that area, if needed.


Are you still in WC - if so don't overlook Marsh Creek! Some big ones in there, especially the backside. I have a lot of experience in that area and would be glad to help if you need it.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

I'm down two cams this year to bears Joe. Don't know what it si specifically about the homebrews that they like (or don't like) but mine get eaten just about every time they find them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I'm down two cams this year to bears Joe. Don't know what it si specifically about the homebrews that they like (or don't like) but mine get eaten just about every time they find them.


I am convinced it isn't it just homebrews, at least in Potter. They seem to find anything we put out, wherever we put it...

Here is a GREAT tip...it works, but I can't convince my Pop to leave the cams unlocked.....DO NOT lock them down. Use a bungee cord or something of the sort. WHEN the bear encounter the cam and paw or sniff at it and it moves around at THEIR will, they seem to leave it. When they can't move it, it usually gets destroyed either as a backscratcher or a chew toy. I don't lock my cams down in bear country and have only lost one. Pop locks them all down and looses multiple cams per year [emoji33][emoji15][emoji849]at least Homebrews are repairable 95% of the time. For example, the cam above was repaired with a $6 piece....try that with any commercial cam.....

Joe


----------



## WAH0918

Yes sir, still in West Chester. We never made it out to Ridley last year, but my whole hunting season turned out bad. Got laid off in July, no more company vehicle so that made us a 1 vehicle family and with everything else going on, most of the time it was just unwarranted to appropriate the vehicle and leave the wife and kids without trans. When I did have the opportunity to get out, I just stuck with the familiar private places we have. Heck there was a few times that I'd get the wife to drop me off and come back and get me when I was done. Finally started working again the last week of October, and went into 7-12's (13 days in a row, 1 day off fatigue policy) until nearly March. Just completely obliterated what was left of the season. I think I hunted all last season a total of 6 or 7 times. Missed on 2 deer and had tag soup sometime after the end of January.

Would love to give Marsh Creek a go. I'm always open to new areas. 

Willie

BTW - the pics weren't showing up when I first replied, but those are nice deer, and those food plots look like they're going to be awesome 




12-Ringer said:


> Are you still in WC - if so don't overlook Marsh Creek! Some big ones in there, especially the backside. I have a lot of experience in that area and would be glad to help if you need it.
> 
> Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Love the plots and can appreciate all the back breaking labor. 

Finally got a good buck on camera here...

View attachment 6213573


Spent day prepping as well. Put up two blinds, new straps on several ladder stands, and my son shot the .223 for the first time. 

View attachment 6213575


----------



## Mathias

Nice pics guys, thanks for sharing.
Hope to do some stand and camera work next week...
What I'm really looking forward to is Dove season and sharing it with my pup.
I'm going to put a lot more effort into upland birds and waterfowl and less on deer this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

How about a doe an THREE Fawns....










Interesting combo...

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice. Have a doe here that is usually videoed with 3 fawns.


----------



## ATG

12-Ringer said:


> Are you still in WC - if so don't overlook Marsh Creek! Some big ones in there, especially the backside. I have a lot of experience in that area and would be glad to help if you need it.
> 
> Joe


If he goes can I come too?! :wink:


----------



## ATG

WAH0918 said:


> Thanks again ATG. Helpful info for sure.


Not a problem, its just a new experience and terrain - be prepared mentality though, you might be in for some steep climbs and descents.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ATG said:


> If he goes can I come too?! :wink:


Are you local to the SE area...WC, D-Town, Coventry etc???

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I am convinced it isn't it just homebrews, at least in Potter. They seem to find anything we put out, wherever we put it...
> 
> Here is a GREAT tip...it works, but I can't convince my Pop to leave the cams unlocked.....DO NOT lock them down. Use a bungee cord or something of the sort. WHEN the bear encounter the cam and paw or sniff at it and it moves around at THEIR will, they seem to leave it. When they can't move it, it usually gets destroyed either as a backscratcher or a chew toy. I don't lock my cams down in bear country and have only lost one. Pop locks them all down and looses multiple cams per year [emoji33][emoji15][emoji849]at least Homebrews are repairable 95% of the time. For example, the cam above was repaired with a $6 piece....try that with any commercial cam.....
> 
> Joe


I've seen them hit the homebrews more than the commercials. Don't know, attribute it to the Goop myself. Just an opinion, and goodness knows we all have those. I am going to pick up 3 homebrews tomorrow, one that I stupidly replaced in the exact same spot that a bear chewed one that I'm working on this week. Just like the spot though, and didn't have a way to protect it so in it went. I do have a nice plan for 'regular' spots. Turns out electrical boxes will hold the homebrews very well. Known of this for a few years, needed some motivation to do it though. One cam was decent motivation, if I get to that spot tomorrow and find another beat up that will be wonderful motivation 
I will say that with the mount I use, I do notice much less 'interest' from the bears than most people. Your idea of 'when it moves around at their will' seems to work from what I'v'e seen. I just never thought of it that way. I have had less problems than a few that I know with different mounts so....


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Just saw this. Obviously some hate right here. Probably one of the top ten distasteful post ive ever seen here.


Billy , Its all about who you are on this thread , If I would of posted that picture without a doubt I would of been banned . I been called plenty of names on other threads , but nothing ever happens to those guys. WHY IS THAT ????? Maybe cause I don't go running to the Mod's like a few on here do . Im sure there are a few that like to see us go away , but I'll keep saying whats on my mind , don't really care if you like it or not . Truth hurts !!!! I don't hide behind a keyboard , I wont say or post anything , that I would not say to someones face . Lets get this out of the way , I took my meds today. HEHEHE


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Man i wish PA would approve sunday hunting.in years past i could get off work at noon and make it to camp by 2:30 and hunt friday night and all day saturday.now with my boys playing football ill habe to leave the game when its over about 9:30 get up to camp at midnight hunt and come home sunday morning.might have to take a couple years off till they are out of school


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> You were banned? Sorry no interest.
> However I truly hope they can correct whatever it is that is wrong with you.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Pretty thin skinned , you knew I was banned cause your the one that turned me in . So don't play stupid games . Sorry I hurt your feelings . Whats so said , cause you don't like what i say or don't agree with me so that makes something wrong with me .


----------



## Billy H

Bob good to see you back. I can't wait to see these bird hunts as well,,with these highly trained hunting dogs. Not real impressed with the postings of these "hunting dogs" I've seen so far. But that's not the dogs fault, it's the trainers. I have a little preview of one of my ham sandwich retrievers hard at work but can't get it to load. 

Darren we can only hope that some day we can hunt sundays. It's just so ridiculous that we can't, especially on private land.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Bob good to see you back. I can't wait to see these bird hunts as well,,with these highly trained hunting dogs. Not real impressed with the postings of these "hunting dogs" I've seen so far. But that's not the dogs fault, it's the trainers. I have a little preview of one of my ham sandwich retrievers hard at work but can't get it to load.
> 
> Darren we can only hope that some day we can hunt sundays. It's just so ridiculous that we can't, especially on private land.


Billy , was a big small game hunter back in the 70's and 80's killed my share of birds . Was probably a better small game hunter , than I am a deer hunter . I have had a few good dogs, and have trained a few good ones . It takes a lot to make a dog a good bird dog .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Billy H

I also trained quite a few retrievers over the years. Mostly for waterfowl. It takes tons of work and persistence to get them good. Some dogs have it and some just don't, even from the same litter. You can work with some dogs day in and day out and they never get it, others are king of the jungle from the get go and can be groomed into good hunters. I've only had one dog that was able to achieve her MH title over the years. Had another that would old have achieved JH status but had no time for field trials. I have to dig up some old pics.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Pretty thin skinned , you knew I was banned cause your the one that turned me in . So don't play stupid games . Sorry I hurt your feelings . Whats so said , cause you don't like what i say or don't agree with me so that makes something wrong with me .


Hmm mod had to step in and edit your post...that's says a lot!!!! Opinions are fine but you go WAY beyond that. Back to your group hug with Billy and Darren.


----------



## Mathias

Pope, go back in time here and recall I routinely defended you based upon face to face personal experience. Not your online persona.
But somehow you feel the need to seek me out to be the subject of your negativity.
You have 1 friend on this site, he's constantly got your back.
I don't care if you're here or not, banned or otherwise. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

LetThemGrow said:


> Hmm mod had to step in and edit your post...that's says a lot!!!! Opinions are fine but you go WAY beyond that. Back to your group hug with Billy.


Fixed it for ya......


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy - I agree with you that training a dog is a tremendous undertaking, at times even basic obedience can be a chore. The problem that I have is with the thinly veiled innuendo aimed at specific members of this forum. I did a quick search to be sure and was unable to turn up anything that suggested someone mentioned anything about "highly trained hunting dogs" other than you? 

Hopefully, you will consider using these boards as they are designed and share some of what appears to be tremendous knowledge base across a wide sample of outdoor activities and STOP the cynical bush beating.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Joe, why is it that others here can post personal attacks and drag people's personal lives onto this site and no one blinks an eye. Look at Matts post. My thoughts are that I keep seeing post of the bird hunting that's going to happen with these dogs when the little bit I've seen makes me think not one of these dogs will stand, flush, do anything on command, or bring bird to hand. My opinion is that you Matt and especially Nick are kidding yourselves. There you have it, nothing thinly vieled. Sorry I can't play nice and post up dog looks good or something along those lines. I truly hope I can be proved wrong. No one enjoys watching a dog work than me.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Joe, why is it that others here can post personal attacks and drag people's personal lives onto this site and no one blinks an eye. Look at Matts post. My thoughts are that I keep seeing post of the bird hunting that's going to happen with these dogs when the little bit I've seen makes me think not one of these dogs will stand, flush, do anything on command, or bring bird to hand. My opinion is that you Matt and especially Nick are kidding yourselves. There you have it, nothing thinly vieled. Sorry I can't play nice and post up dog looks good or something along those lines. I truly hope I can be proved wrong. No one enjoys watching a dog work than me.


Oh boy. This is why I like my dog better than a lot of people.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I dont like dogs or people (sarcasm) i really do like ....dogs


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Joe, why is it that others here can post personal attacks and drag people's personal lives onto this site and no one blinks an eye. Look at Matts post. My thoughts are that I keep seeing post of the bird hunting that's going to happen with these dogs when the little bit I've seen makes me think not one of these dogs will stand, flush, do anything on command, or bring bird to hand. My opinion is that you Matt and especially Nick are kidding yourselves. There you have it, nothing thinly vieled. Sorry I can't play nice and post up dog looks good or something along those lines. I truly hope I can be proved wrong. No one enjoys watching a dog work than me.


I won't drag others into it, posts have been modified and members addressed accordingly. With regard to he bird hunting that's going to happen? I'm not sure what you're talking about? I've seen Matt mention a few times about dove hunting and that's it? I know a couple of us are working with our dogs at various levels, but I'm not even sure if we're going to hunt Fawn and I am not sure Nick plans to hunt his dog either. I do love watching Fawn work and have a lot of fun working with her. We spent 2-hours at the club yesterday and she was in her glory with the grouse and pheasant wings and guns going off all around her didn't phase her one bit. I have no doubt of her nose, her abilitly to hold point and find the downed bird. I will admit that I am having some issues getting her to return the bird to hand....I'd be interested in any advice you might have....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Wow these threads never change. Me personally I like Bob and Billy. Like myself they give their opinions nothing wrong with that!!! That said I've talked to Matt and Nick and both are great guys. Point is just because people have opinions don't mean they're bad peoples. Many good guys here including Bob one of the few that offered help to me tracking a deer last year. Matt did also and that to me shows they're both good guys just different opinions


----------



## nicko

Scott, you know what they say about opinions... they're just like buttholes. Everybody has them and they all stink. 


I dropped the ground blind at your father-in-laws shop on Friday. Thanks again for letting me borrow it.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> I will admit that I am having some issues getting her to return the bird to hand....I'd be interested in any advice you might have....
> 
> Joe


I'm no pro by a long shot but the first thing I teach my dog is to come *EVERY SINGLE* time I command it. Starting from day one. No matter what. I've always done that with positive inforcement. Let em know your pleased.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Nick I hear ya. It's just funny every State threads and only Pa has the bickering going on


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Haha Nick I hear ya. It's just funny every State threads and only Pa has the bickering going on


A little more than bickering now.


----------



## jacobh

Well only state that bashes one another


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I'm no pro by a long shot but the first thing I teach my dog is to come *EVERY SINGLE* time I command it. Starting from day one. No matter what. I've always done that with positive inforcement. Let em know your pleased.


That has always been my approach in the past and even now. I think my real problem is there's too many chiefs in this tribe. As hard as I work with her it takes just a few minutes with the kids to undo most of the work. I guess it's important to keep in mind the reason why she even joined our family and that was to help ease the daily treatments that Camille receives. In that regard she's already won her MH title. Those two are connected at the hip.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

That's what u want Joe right there. Hunting is a bonus. My Rotti is 6 and can be a royal pain but god for bid someone touch Jake they'll lose their life. Dogs are the best thing for kids they provide endless love and protection.


----------



## Mathias

My Boykin is first and foremost my (our) buddy.
She's my 2nd so I'm well versed in the breed.
The fact that she's a bird dog is an added bonus. 
She, like the last comes from solid hunting lineage.
The credit is hers. I'm no master trainer nor do I care to be.
She obeys, hunts naturally and lives to please.
I do it for the enjoyment, hers and mine, nothing more ( except maybe grouse casserole)









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> Joe, why is it that others here can post personal attacks and drag people's personal lives onto this site and no one blinks an eye. Look at Matts post. My thoughts are that I keep seeing post of the bird hunting that's going to happen with these dogs when the little bit I've seen makes me think not one of these dogs will stand, flush, do anything on command, or bring bird to hand. My opinion is that you Matt and especially Nick are kidding yourselves. There you have it, nothing thinly vieled. Sorry I can't play nice and post up dog looks good or something along those lines. I truly hope I can be proved wrong. No one enjoys watching a dog work than me.


Why would anyone need to prove anything to you???? People have pets for many reasons. It is posts like this that typify you.

I get that our shared interests are a product of individual passions, which vary individually. I think passion is great, it just seems like so many PA guys are convinced what they are passionate about is THE ONLY WAY TO THINK. Still some interesting stuff here, once again we let Pope & Buddy Billy derail the thread.

Joe, how many acres of plots do u plant?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mathias said:


> My Boykin is first and foremost my (our) buddy.
> She's my 2nd so I'm well versed in the breed.
> The fact that she's a bird dog is an added bonus.
> She, like the last comes from solid hunting lineage.
> The credit is hers. I'm no master trainer nor do I care to be.
> She obeys, hunts naturally and lives to please.
> I do it for the enjoyment, hers and mine, nothing more ( except maybe grouse casserole)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I am in Forest county and we are loaded with grouse


----------



## 12-Ringer

Love that pic Matt, it sums things up nicely.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Joe, how many acres of plots do u plant?


I am not exactly sure how many acres in total. Largest plot is 100x40 yrds other 3 are a little less...4 plots in total.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Why would anyone need to prove anything to you???? People have pets for many reasons. It is posts like this that typify you.
> 
> I get that our shared interests are a product of individual passions, which vary individually. I think passion is great, it just seems like so many PA guys are convinced what they are passionate about is THE ONLY WAY TO THINK. Still some interesting stuff here, once again we let Pope & Buddy Billy derail the thread.
> 
> Joe, how many acres of plots do u plant?


No one has to prove anything to me. I spoke my mind is all.

How about this. 
Great going with training guys , I'm sure those walks in the woods with the pup will have him ready in no time. He sure runs fast. I sure hope I get a chance to hunt with him. Not like those half trained dogs that ruin every hunt they go on. No sir. You won't even have to carry biscuits and that's good because it sucks when you jam one in your shotgun thinking it's a shell. Way to go. Looking forward to the stories.

That should fit in eh?


----------



## Mathias

With all the moisture, my NWSG areas have exploded this year. Conversely, food plot prep hasn't occurred. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

I'd trade a 2 acre brassica plot for 2 acres of that Matt!

Joe...do u use those plots as stand locations or just camera locations?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> I'd trade a 2 acre brassica plot for 2 acres of that Matt!
> 
> Joe...do u use those plots as stand locations or just camera locations?


Both...I have personally never hunted over them, by my brother and his boys have....only one buck taken in this are with a bow in the last 15 years. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Joe...do u use those plots as stand locations or just camera locations?


I know it's wishful thinking....this plot was in in Thursday am....there's green already (I know could be weeds but I'm an optimist)










This nice 8 seems to like the spot even before the new seed was in....remember this was in buckwheat plot that grew thick and was cut down 7/4 weekend...tilled under and replanted it
https://youtu.be/tzzlE6sW-iA


Joe


----------



## adr1601

Looking for a little help.
A couple years ago I posted a thread about feeding on State Forest lands and someone posted the laws when it was legal.
I can't seem to find the legal stuff, but I have found a few more sights and would like to print the law and keep it in my pack to leave behind when I find these.
I think it was 12 Ringer that posted the law on this??


----------



## 12-Ringer

A nice Fisher....


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Looking for a little help.
> A couple years ago I posted a thread about feeding on State Forest lands and someone posted the laws when it was legal.
> I can't seem to find the legal stuff, but I have found a few more sights and would like to print the law and keep it in my pack to leave behind when I find these.
> I think it was 12 Ringer that posted the law on this??



DCNR State Forest regulation 21.116.....

§ 21.116. Feeding wildlife. (a) Except as provided in subsection (b), feeding wildlife or laying or placing food, fruit, hay, grain, chemical, salt or other minerals is prohibited without written permission of the Department. (b) Placing of elevated songbird feeders of less than 1/2 bushel capacity is permitted.

I hope this helps, they have really been cracking down too.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Master hunter or junior hunter... I couldn't care less about titles and designations. Like Joe and Matt, we got our dog to be a part of our family and she happens to be a hunting breed dog with good field lines. I love watching her run and enjoy herself in the field, in our backyard, or running past me with a pheasant wing in her mouth. She doesn't bring it to my hand. I don't care. I like watching her have fun. 

If I feel comfortable enough with her behavior, I'll take her hunting and it will just be a plus. If I don't think she's ready, she'll stay home. Either way, she'll still be sleeping on our bed at night and making us laugh every day. And the last thing I'll do is try to prove anything to anybody here and hope to gain their approval.


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> DCNR State Forest regulation 21.116.....
> 
> § 21.116. Feeding wildlife.
> (a) Except as provided in subsection (b), feeding wildlife or laying or placing food, fruit, hay, grain, chemical, salt or other minerals is prohibited without written permission of the Department.
> (b) Placing of elevated songbird feeders of less than 1/2 bushel capacity is permitted.
> 
> I hope this helps, they have really been cracking down too.
> 
> Joe


Wasn't there a window where you could from end of flintlock to start of spring gobbler? 
Either way this will give me something to leave behind. It's obvious in some of these cases their hunting over them. 
Thanks!


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Master hunter or junior hunter... I couldn't care less about titles and designations. Like Joe and Matt, we got our dog to be a part of our family and she happens to be a hunting breed dog with good field lines. I love watching her run and enjoy herself in the field, in our backyard, or running past me with a pheasant wing in her mouth. She doesn't bring it to my hand. I don't care. I like watching her have fun.
> 
> If I feel comfortable enough with her behavior, I'll take her hunting and it will just be a plus. If I don't think she's ready, she'll stay home. Either way, she'll still be sleeping on our bed at night and making us laugh every day. And the last thing I'll do is try to prove anything to anybody here and hope to gain their approval.


Yea nicko, some guys on this thread just don't get it.


----------



## Mathias

Joe, you have germination!!!


----------



## fap1800

My GWP is a master tweety bird hunter. His brother, owned by my father, has become quite the leopard frog killer. He's also adept at rooting out snakes. How bout them genes? :wink: But I still hunt with them. They're a couple of goofy twits, but every once in a while they get it right.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Wasn't there a window where you could from end of flintlock to start of spring gobbler?
> Either way this will give me something to leave behind. It's obvious in some of these cases their hunting over them.
> Thanks!


I can't be sure...there is a difference between State Forest and State Game and State Park lands...I don't have all of the differences handy.

Joe


----------



## 138104

Here's my "master champion" lab...lol!

I had a camera out for 2 months and checked it this weekend. Only 36 pictures and no bucks. I hope it is malfunctioning or it will be a slow season.

Between my son and I, we have 4 antlerless tags for 4B. Hoping to fill all 4 so we can donate the meat.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> I had a camera out for 2 months and checked it this weekend. Only 36 pictures and no bucks. I hope it is malfunctioning or it will be a slow season.
> 
> Between my son and I, we have 4 antlerless tags for 4B. Hoping to fill all 4 so we can donate the meat.


Might not be anything on cam after you fill those tags?


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> Might not be anything on cam after you fill those tags?


Plenty of deer in my area. It seems every farm field I drive past has 15-20 deer in it.


----------



## vonfoust

Well, life is finally coming back to bite me:wink:
Got married 20 years ago this October. There was an illness in my wife's family that meant we needed to get married fairly quickly to make sure we had someone there. It was the right decision, and I would do everything all over again. First weekend in October. My wife is very understanding, has to be to put up with me this long, and most years we celebrate a weekend or two before. This year not working out so well. 
While you are all headed to treestands, I will be on a yet to be determined beach.


----------



## jacobh

More to life then hunting brother!!! Happy wife happy life lol


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> More to life then hunting brother!!! Happy wife happy life lol



Agreed. The hunting season is long. Family first.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> More to life then hunting brother!!! Happy wife happy life lol


Funny. I say that all the time. My son a few weeks ago says "I'm not getting married Dad." "Why not?" "Looks like too much work. You know when you say happy wife happy life? I'm not doing that." 

That night he's sitting beside her on the couch and I have him tell her about it. She looks at me and says "Am I really that much work?" Before I could think my way out of that one, he says "Yes!"


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Funny. I say that all the time. My son a few weeks ago says "I'm not getting married Dad." "Why not?" "Looks like too much work. You know when you say happy wife happy life? I'm not doing that."
> 
> That night he's sitting beside her on the couch and I have him tell her about it. She looks at me and says "Am I really that much work?" Before I could think my way out of that one, he says "Yes!"


It's amazing what my wife deals with in support of my addiction so to speak. She knows I love hunting, particularly out west and she never complains when I'm gone for two weeks, even with two young boys at home. I'm a pretty lucky dude. Sounds like you have an great one as well. Congrats on 20 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha that is awesome but boy ain't it the truth



QUOTE=vonfoust;1105740631]Funny. I say that all the time. My son a few weeks ago says "I'm not getting married Dad." "Why not?" "Looks like too much work. You know when you say happy wife happy life? I'm not doing that." 

That night he's sitting beside her on the couch and I have him tell her about it. She looks at me and says "Am I really that much work?" Before I could think my way out of that one, he says "Yes!"[/QUOTE]


----------



## ATG

12-Ringer said:


> Are you local to the SE area...WC, D-Town, Coventry etc???
> 
> Joe


Yes - Southern Chester County 25 minutes from WC. I'm never opposed to checking out public land people don't want to go into.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some action the newly planted plots...pretty interesting how mom keeps her little one away from the buck....

https://youtu.be/4SPrWZaAlVE


----------



## WAH0918

I'm game ATG. I have only hunted private suburban properties, so don't know much about the public land, but have had a bus desire to hunt other areas. I started scouting Ridley Creek last summer, but never made it there to hunt. Some of the guys here were willing to help me out and show me around a bit, but I never made it out. Still have the same desire to hunt some of these public land areas though. 




ATG said:


> Yes - Southern Chester County 25 minutes from WC. I'm never opposed to checking out public land people don't want to go into.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Funny. I say that all the time. My son a few weeks ago says "I'm not getting married Dad." "Why not?" "Looks like too much work. You know when you say happy wife happy life? I'm not doing that."
> 
> That night he's sitting beside her on the couch and I have him tell her about it. She looks at me and says "Am I really that much work?" Before I could think my way out of that one, he says "Yes!"


 I feel bad for any guy who thinks marriage is too much work. 


I feel even worse for his wife who is being cheated out of what he vowed to her. 



12-Ringer said:


> Some action the newly planted plots...pretty interesting how mom keeps her little one away from the buck....
> 
> https://youtu.be/4SPrWZaAlVE


I think the fawn retilled that plot for you!!


----------



## nicko

Deer farms need to be outlawed in PA. I just read that the PGC confirmed 27 deer from a deer farm in Bedford County tested positive for CWD.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Deer farms need to be outlawed in PA. I just read that the PGC confirmed 27 deer from a deer farm in Bedford County tested positive for CWD.


mind posting the link? Nothing on PGC website that I could read, unless I missed it.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> mind posting the link? Nothing on PGC website that I could read, unless I missed it.


I saw it on Facebook Matt but I've been having trouble lately with posting any pics from my phone. I took screen shots of the article but can't get them to post.


----------



## Matt Musto

http://wjactv.com/news/local/27-deer-from-bedford-county-farm-test-positive-for-chronic-wasting-disease

Found it. Why should tax payers have to foot the bill for these farms getting paid back for their loss when their farm animals need to be euthanized? They need to be banned.


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> I feel bad for any guy who thinks marriage is too much work.
> 
> 
> I feel even worse for his wife who is being cheated out of what he vowed to her.
> 
> I think the fawn retilled that plot for you!!


Is that aimed at me? Not sure if I should take offense or not.


----------



## Matt Musto

Any traditional archers here? I scored two free recurves over the weekend. I need to get them checked out and need strings if they are shootable. They look in near mint condition so I'm betting they are fine to shoot.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> http://wjactv.com/news/local/27-deer-from-bedford-county-farm-test-positive-for-chronic-wasting-disease
> 
> Found it. Why should tax payers have to foot the bill for these farms getting paid back for their loss when their farm animals need to be euthanized? They need to be banned.


It's true and that's a great question.The CWD threat is real.They killed a cwd deer on for SGl's just south of me.The response was to DMAP the heck out of a huge area right up to I80 and then bring in sharp shooters to wipe out the rest of the deer to keep it from spreading.I'll guarantee that the infected deer contracted the disease from infected deer that were intentionally released in that area.A once gem to the sportsman of Pa is now destroyed forever.That was a 16k acre game land,loaded with game and now it's all over.They sure as heck shouldn't be reimbursing people for it.


----------



## attackone

Matt Musto said:


> http://wjactv.com/news/local/27-deer-from-bedford-county-farm-test-positive-for-chronic-wasting-disease
> 
> Found it. Why should tax payers have to foot the bill for these farms getting paid back for their loss when their farm animals need to be euthanized? They need to be banned.


Because it is consider livestock, they treat it like any other crop.


----------



## dougell

Good luck getting the USDA TO pay for your cows if they get sick.Unless you pay for crop insurance,you aren't getting reimbursed for that either.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Good luck getting the USDA TO pay for your cows if they get sick.Unless you pay for crop insurance,you aren't getting reimbursed for that either.


I'm sure you know it better than others, but ANY farmer who rolls the dice without crop insurance is playing with fire...too many uncontrollable variables to risk it....the KS tenant lost most of beans in 2014 when they had a terrible drought...without the insurance he would have lost almost everything, even with the insurance I think he said he broke even....tough-life - imagine working 4-6 months and not making anything more than what you put into your work (seed, fertilizer, fuel, - forget about time). Same with the beef tenant, had some disease come through and take out 4 calves and three cows...I can't remember exactly, but I DO remember how shocked I was at the value of a beef calf...

I'd assume there is a similar insurance for deer farmers...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just don't get it....

...two more meetings this morning, one with a property owner who owns 55 acres in Chester Springs and another with a property owner who owns 35 acres in Glennmoore. Keep in mind, both of these were follow-up meetings from conversations that were started in July, both had a lot if initial promise, one even walked the property with me.

As you might imagine, neither panned out (at least at the moment; the 50-acre owner wants to meet again next week with his wife an daughter added to the mix). What is baffling to me is their unreasonably heightened concerned for their own personal safety and that of their children and pets...I get it that very few folks outside of our sport understand the intricacies of it and the appeal to those of us who are driven to get in close and beat a mature animal n their turf. When I hear these concerns, I instantly go into educator mode and talk about typical shot distances, effective range of a bow, but I am also careful to gauge their attention to my commentary as to not appear eagerly aggressive or aggressively persuasive. It's just shocking that a person would worry that a bowhunter would mistake their horse or rotweiler for a deer? I know there are plenty of idiots out there who might do soemthing like that on purpose, but I don't think I present as that type of person to anyone I meet; at least I hope not (lol)...


Sorry for the rant.

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I'm sure you know it better than others, but ANY farmer who rolls the dice without crop insurance is playing with fire...too many uncontrollable variables to risk it....the KS tenant lost most of beans in 2014 when they had a terrible drought...without the insurance he would have lost almost everything, even with the insurance I think he said he broke even....tough-life - imagine working 4-6 months and not making anything more than what you put into your work (seed, fertilizer, fuel, - forget about time). Same with the beef tenant, had some disease come through and take out 4 calves and three cows...I can't remember exactly, but I DO remember how shocked I was at the value of a beef calf...
> 
> I'd assume there is a similar insurance for deer farmers...
> 
> Joe


Usually you're lucky to break even with crop insurance but it beats the alternative.You used to be able to pick up a holstein bull calf for free.I've seen them go for over $400 at auctions the last couple of years.Beef is way up.I was gonna grab two calves last spring for my daughter to rope and then butcher but the prices were crazy.One of my best friends is a dairy farmer.About 15 years ago,he bought a bad batch of feed from Cargill and his cows started dying one by one.A good producing Holstein is worth a bunch of money and he lost about 20 by the time they had it figured out.Alot of farmers work off a line of credit.They buy everything they need in the spring on credit and then pay the line off when the harvest is in.It's risky but that's how they roll.the bank found out about his cows,cut his credit off and he owed about 130k to various places.The day of the sheriff sale someone bailed him out.He wasn't the only one with that problem and joined a class action lawsuit.As usual,the attornies got rich and the plaintiffs got next to nothing.farming is a rough way of life today.Those guys deserve more credit than any segment of society.It's nothing to have 11k-12k in the dirt with seed,fertizer and diesel fuel to plant 70 acres of corn.Some bad weather can cost you a bunch of money in a hurry.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I just don't get it....
> 
> ...two more meetings this morning, one with a property owner who owns 55 acres in Chester Springs and another with a property owner who owns 35 acres in Glennmoore. Keep in mind, both of these were follow-up meetings from conversations that were started in July, both had a lot if initial promise, one even walked the property with me.
> 
> As you might imagine, neither panned out (at least at the moment; the 50-acre owner wants to meet again next week with his wife an daughter added to the mix). What is baffling to me is their unreasonably heightened concerned for their own personal safety and that of their children and pets...I get it that very few folks outside of our sport understand the intricacies of it and the appeal to those of us who are driven to get in close and beat a mature animal n their turf. When I hear these concerns, I instantly go into educator mode and talk about typical shot distances, effective range of a bow, but I am also careful to gauge their attention to my commentary as to not appear eagerly aggressive or aggressively persuasive. It's just shocking that a person would worry that a bowhunter would mistake their horse or rotweiler for a deer? I know there are plenty of idiots out there who might do soemthing like that on purpose, but I don't think I present as that type of person to anyone I meet; at least I hope not (lol)...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Joe


LOL.The lack of common sense and reasoning is hard to describe.I had to sell hunting as the solution to a deer problem in a huge residential community.I had people concerned about kids getting shot,wounded deer crashing through screen doors in a fit of rage,hearing the death cries of deer and wounded deer dieing all over people's yards.It was almost funny if it wasn't so ridiculous.I called Jerry Feaser at the PGC and he sent me all of the accident statistics.I'd give then to you if I had them but I lost them in a flood a few years ago.If you call them,they'll send them to you.I forget the exact statistic but over 25 years,there was only like one shooting accident in archery season.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Is that aimed at me? Not sure if I should take offense or not.


Nah, just a general observation on men in general, prompted by the comments on this thread...but if the shoe fits... Society sure is deteriorating...


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I just don't get it....
> 
> ...two more meetings this morning, one with a property owner who owns 55 acres in Chester Springs and another with a property owner who owns 35 acres in Glennmoore. Keep in mind, both of these were follow-up meetings from conversations that were started in July, both had a lot if initial promise, one even walked the property with me.
> 
> As you might imagine, neither panned out (at least at the moment; the 50-acre owner wants to meet again next week with his wife an daughter added to the mix). What is baffling to me is their unreasonably heightened concerned for their own personal safety and that of their children and pets...I get it that very few folks outside of our sport understand the intricacies of it and the appeal to those of us who are driven to get in close and beat a mature animal n their turf. When I hear these concerns, I instantly go into educator mode and talk about typical shot distances, effective range of a bow, but I am also careful to gauge their attention to my commentary as to not appear eagerly aggressive or aggressively persuasive. It's just shocking that a person would worry that a bowhunter would mistake their horse or rotweiler for a deer? I know there are plenty of idiots out there who might do soemthing like that on purpose, but I don't think I present as that type of person to anyone I meet; at least I hope not (lol)...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Joe


What I don't get Joe is if this family is that concerned for their safety, why are they even entertaining the thought of allowing you to hunt their property? Baffling indeed.


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> Nah, just a general observation on men in general, prompted by the comments on this thread...but if the shoe fits... Society sure is deteriorating...


Gotcha, and that shoe doesnt fit here


----------



## fap1800

Definitely a strange comment and even more puzzling as two why it came up.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> I just don't get it....
> 
> ...two more meetings this morning, one with a property owner who owns 55 acres in Chester Springs and another with a property owner who owns 35 acres in Glennmoore. Keep in mind, both of these were follow-up meetings from conversations that were started in July, both had a lot if initial promise, one even walked the property with me.
> 
> As you might imagine, neither panned out (at least at the moment; the 50-acre owner wants to meet again next week with his wife an daughter added to the mix). What is baffling to me is their unreasonably heightened concerned for their own personal safety and that of their children and pets...I get it that very few folks outside of our sport understand the intricacies of it and the appeal to those of us who are driven to get in close and beat a mature animal n their turf. When I hear these concerns, I instantly go into educator mode and talk about typical shot distances, effective range of a bow, but I am also careful to gauge their attention to my commentary as to not appear eagerly aggressive or aggressively persuasive. It's just shocking that a person would worry that a bowhunter would mistake their horse or rotweiler for a deer? I know there are plenty of idiots out there who might do soemthing like that on purpose, but I don't think I present as that type of person to anyone I meet; at least I hope not (lol)...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Joe


Joe I once encountered a Dairy Farmer who was so worried about a cow "part of the year he would put his heifers in the woods on his place" stepping on or eating an unrecoverable broadhead tipped arrow that he would not allow Archery hunting at all and yet he didn't bat an eye at allowing gun hunting and allowed a group of 10-15 guys to do drives all through rifle season each season. I hunted the farm 2 years as a youth hunter during the early Youth weekend where it was doe only and each year saw multiple bucks that I would have been over the moon to have a chance at with a bow but he would simply not allow bow hunting and the other group of guys had dibs on the regular firearms season.


----------



## dougell

A lot of farmers are worried about bailing a broadhead tipped arrow which is a legitimate concern.A couple years ago I cut a deer up in my barn and had the arrow laying on the grain bin.My daughter came down later,let the horses out but didn't close the man door tight enough.During the night a couple of them push the door open and made a wreck of the place.I go down the next morning and the arrow was in the middle of the barn busted with the BH missing.I went crazy searching for the stupid thing and found it a month later buried under the sawdust in the one stall.That could have been a major problem.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Deer farms need to be outlawed in PA. I just read that the PGC confirmed 27 deer from a deer farm in Bedford County tested positive for CWD.


raising deer and baiting i cant stand....ruined my NJ. hunting..baiting


----------



## Mathias

New creek bottom stand site. Awesome property. Set a cam too.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zsco77yz

Added a new member to the family. She probably won't be a hunter but will love the woods and the water 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

what a beaut....good luck with her...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Congrats zsco. Beautiful pup.


----------



## Mathias

Nice pup!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

I see mischief in those eyes! Good luck with a beautiful pup.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> New creek bottom stand site. Awesome property. Set a cam too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Interesting ,looks like walnut trees ,maybe hickory.


----------



## fap1800

Well, it's official. The boy has his mentored youth buck tag. We have a couple bucks at my parents' place lined up for him.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Well, it's official. The boy has his mentored youth buck tag. We have a couple bucks at my parents' place lined up for him.


Nice!! Wish I could go back to those days!


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Well, it's official. The boy has his mentored youth buck tag. We have a couple bucks at my parents' place lined up for him.


that's the start of the best journey of your life.How old is he?


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> that's the start of the best journey of your life.How old is he?


He'll be 8 on Sunday. He's been shooting since he's been 4 and is pretty good with his Cricket. I took him to the bow shop this past weekend and he says to me, "I want a real bow for my birthday, Dad" so this past weekend I sprung for a Diamond Infinite Edge. He's been shooting one of those Martin Tigers the past few years and it was looking a bit silly. He just outgrew it. I bought a Centerpoint xbow for him and his brother this past Christmas that he's been practicing a lot with. He's really excited. Can't wait for opening day. All about him. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

man I can't wait til my kids get older really looking forward to the process of introducing them to all the outdoors has to offer.


----------



## dougell

It will change your perspective on hunting.


----------



## Mathias

Sage enjoying Seneca









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wild look in those eyes...


----------



## Rpm0024

View attachment 6219947

View attachment 6219949


South central checking in. :wink:

Ryan.


----------



## Billy H

Chief enjoying Fredrick


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good looking dog Billy...how old is he?

Joe


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Chief enjoying Fredrick


Better bring the dogs over the pool is getting closed 1st week of September.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> It will change your perspective on hunting.


Completely changed me and my attitude towards deer hunting. Not sure if it was just age or enjoying watching big eyes and shaking so much that he couldn't draw the bow with a deer at 7 yds, but the combination has mellowed me a LOT.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Chief enjoying Fredrick


Beautiful. Amazing how different the labs can look. I've got one very much geared towards upland, he's all legs. Got the same beautiful head though!


----------



## Billy H

Thanks,,He will be three. 

Bob I will get them over there. He can't go near a body of water without jumping in. You should see him run off Nicks dock and dive. Crazy dog gets some serious air.


----------



## 138104

Today is the elk drawing. According to the Elk Expo website, there won't be a live stream. What a bummer.


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6220379
View attachment 6220381

I apologize for the picture quality, but a true giant of an 8 point, especially for Pennsylvania... This deer might cost me a few nights of sleep


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6220379
> View attachment 6220381
> 
> I apologize for the picture quality, but a true giant of an 8 point, especially for Pennsylvania... This deer might cost me a few nights of sleep


Are you serious ??? Thats from your camera ???


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow that's huge! I don't have anything remotely close to that...


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Are you serious ??? Thats from your camera ???


Off a hunting partners cam, we found the spot in late season last year hunting grouse, that area holds some big ones but I didn't expect this, oh and my favorite part.. public access, but doubt we will see anyone. I'll be getting more pictures soon


----------



## River420Bottom

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow that's huge! I don't have anything remotely close to that...


Sad part is I'd rather watch those fawns, awesome videos those triplets are something else haha


----------



## nicko

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6220379
> View attachment 6220381
> 
> I apologize for the picture quality, but a true giant of an 8 point, especially for Pennsylvania... This deer might cost me a few nights of sleep


Holy googly moogly!!!


----------



## River420Bottom

The sun lighting him up in the first pic makes him look way bigger than he really is, I think... we are guessing low 140s? Either way the tine length is just ridiculous


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> Off a hunting partners cam, we found the spot in late season last year hunting grouse, that area holds some big ones but I didn't expect this, oh and my favorite part.. public access, but doubt we will see anyone. I'll be getting more pictures soon


Hey River , you friends with Mr. Phillip Vanderpool ???


----------



## 138104

River sent me this video. Giant 8! I am taking my van for a drive and hitting a local pool for some smallie fishing.http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/599880538018e/20976913_536965716634617_8710628872439201792_n.mp4


----------



## 138104

Back to PA...I've hit refresh at least 20,000 times to see if my elk license status changed.. lol!


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> Hey River , you friends with Mr. Phillip Vanderpool ???


I assume you saw the video on The Virtue TV Facebook page also.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Back to PA...I've hit refresh at least 20,000 times to see if my elk license status changed.. lol!


Any idea how long it takes to show up if you're drawn?


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Any idea how long it takes to show up if you're drawn?


No clue. I've read in the past that those drawn get called the same day as the drawing. However, no one I've known has been drawn to confirm that.


----------



## pope125

PAbigbear said:


> I assume you saw the video on The Virtue TV Facebook page also.


yes sir !!!! Soon as he posted the picture this morning I knew it was not off his camera . I sent Phillip a PM this morning just giving him a heads up that there was a guy on a Pa thread putting that deer off like he had it on his camera and was taken in Pa . He and I went back and forth a bit on PM'S . I wish I could post up a picture of riverbottms deer and the one on Venture TV and put them side by side . This guy is a phony. Pretty sad , why even do something like that???


----------



## 138104

Here's a shed I found.


----------



## jacobh

Perry u ain't kidding


----------



## River420Bottom

I have no problem sharing pictures of bucks on public land, I've done it plenty before, people like seeing other big deer in PA, it's the deer I hunt. I don't have any worry about other people, or hunters and if they find them or happen to kill them, good for them.


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6220757

One of the many reasons I hunt alone..


----------



## jacobh

Man U guys take things way too seriously holy cow. I'd like to see your guys blood pressures during deer season


----------



## Billy H

Certainly no doubt that's the buck in the video. Busted! 

Scott my pressure is probably real good during archery season. Seems like that's the only time I get to really unwind. I'm in desperate need of some time in the stand.


----------



## wyrnutz

Happy to see this thread again, late to the party. Thank you Nicko
Can not wait for the season. The last year was probably the worst of my life.
Good to see some familiar "faces"

Brian


----------



## TauntoHawk

Looks likes it's been an eventful weekend around here 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

No Pa elk for me again this season. Maybe next year. Getting close to some time in a tree!


----------



## rogersb

I checked a cam the other day on gamelands and took my climber to make sure the trees I picked were decent. I ended up just sitting there a bit. Felt good. I can't wait to be doing it more often.


----------



## primal-bow

View attachment 6221249
View attachment 6221251
View attachment 6221253


i'm feeling confident


----------



## River420Bottom

Love me some all black arrows, good shooting


----------



## Billy H

Was going to pull a few cards this morning but with last nights storms it's pretty wet. Guess I'll wait till later or maybe take riverbottoms method and just pull pics off the web, though the satisfaction level might not be so good with that method. :bartstush:

Primal that's good shooting. Those primes are sweet. I shot popes and was very impressed with it. Might have to set down elite and pick up a Prime this winter


----------



## Mr. October

Hey PA peeps . . it's been a few months. I'm glad to see "our thread" is already on page 39. LOL!

I found out yesterday a buddy of mine drew a cow elk tag for Zone 6. I'm planning on going with him and looking for a bit of help from anyone local. Zone 6 is the area just south of Benezette. The map shows SGL 34, Marion Brooks Natural area, and a big farm game co-op right next to Benezette. So it seems there is a fair amount of public land or land otherwise open. Has anyone hunted these areas? Any good tips for getting my buddy on his cow? He isn't sure if he is hiring a guide or not. Both of us are experienced elk hunters but not sure if we need to leverage the guide option for good access or not. It seems we should be able to find a cow somewhere on the open land or otherwise get permission. 

Any all all willing info accepted! Thanks!


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> Hey PA peeps . . it's been a few months. I'm glad to see "our thread" is already on page 39. LOL!
> 
> I found out yesterday a buddy of mine drew a cow elk tag for Zone 6. I'm planning on going with him and looking for a bit of help from anyone local. Zone 6 is the area just south of Benezette. The map shows SGL 34, Marion Brooks Natural area, and a big farm game co-op right next to Benezette. So it seems there is a fair amount of public land or land otherwise open. Has anyone hunted these areas? Any good tips for getting my buddy on his cow? He isn't sure if he is hiring a guide or not. Both of us are experienced elk hunters but not sure if we need to leverage the guide option for good access or not. It seems we should be able to find a cow somewhere on the open land or otherwise get permission.
> 
> Any all all willing info accepted! Thanks!


Just checking out more maps . . am I correct in thinking that area is nearly all part of Black Moshannon State Forest? If so, nearly all open to hunting, correct?


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> No clue. I've read in the past that those drawn get called the same day as the drawing. However, no one I've known has been drawn to confirm that.


My buddy who drew yesterday got a call nearly immediately. Within an hour of the drawing. I you haven't gotten a call by now the answer is probably no.


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> My buddy who drew yesterday got a call nearly immediately. Within an hour of the drawing. I you haven't gotten a call by now the answer is probably no.


Someone posted a list online too, so no tag for me. Maybe next year.

Did he draw a bull or cow tag?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Holy googly moogly!!!


What he said. . . jeesus that's a big buck.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Someone posted a list online too, so no tag for me. Maybe next year.
> 
> Did he draw a bull or cow tag?


Cow tag. Zone 6. I've spent all morning scouring maps. (See post above.) It looks like a good zone with a ton of public access.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I just don't get it....
> 
> ...two more meetings this morning, one with a property owner who owns 55 acres in Chester Springs and another with a property owner who owns 35 acres in Glennmoore. Keep in mind, both of these were follow-up meetings from conversations that were started in July, both had a lot if initial promise, one even walked the property with me.
> 
> As you might imagine, neither panned out (at least at the moment; the 50-acre owner wants to meet again next week with his wife an daughter added to the mix). What is baffling to me is their unreasonably heightened concerned for their own personal safety and that of their children and pets...I get it that very few folks outside of our sport understand the intricacies of it and the appeal to those of us who are driven to get in close and beat a mature animal n their turf. When I hear these concerns, I instantly go into educator mode and talk about typical shot distances, effective range of a bow, but I am also careful to gauge their attention to my commentary as to not appear eagerly aggressive or aggressively persuasive. It's just shocking that a person would worry that a bowhunter would mistake their horse or rotweiler for a deer? I know there are plenty of idiots out there who might do soemthing like that on purpose, but I don't think I present as that type of person to anyone I meet; at least I hope not (lol)...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Joe


The media representation of all hunters as Elmer Fudd doesn't help. Nor does the high number of idiots in gun season shooting through people's back yards and performing other stupid stunts. I've seen more than one person neutral or favorable t hunting change their mind due to knuckleheads. I don't know why guys seems to think that killing a deer is the most important thing they'll ever accomplish. More than safety or common sense. It is NOT a life changing event no matter how big or small the deer.


----------



## River420Bottom

Mr. October said:


> What he said. . . jeesus that's a big buck.


Not at all mine Pete, I got a good prank pulled over on me.. they had me looking over maps, stand locations and everything else.. ill be the laughing stock of the bow shop for a couple weeks I'm sure lol oh well the best of us can take a good ribbing once in a while, good to see ya back around


----------



## Billy H

Pete I know guy that can put you on some elk. Call Butch at "classic keystone" 814 787 7970 A couple years ago one of our Pa guys was in the same boat. He called Butch and had a successful hunt. The members name escapes me now. I've been out with these guys on horseback early fall they know what they are doing.


----------



## Mr. October

River420Bottom said:


> Not at all mine Pete, I got a good prank pulled over on me.. they had me looking over maps, stand locations and everything else.. ill be the laughing stock of the bow shop for a couple weeks I'm sure lol oh well the best of us can take a good ribbing once in a while, good to see ya back around


Now that's funny. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Pete I know guy that can put you on some elk. Call Butch at "classic keystone" 814 787 7970 A couple years ago one of our Pa guys was in the same boat. He called Butch and had a successful hunt. The members name escapes me now. I've been out with these guys on horseback early fall they know what they are doing.


Thanks Billy we will check it out for sure!


----------



## davydtune

Finally made it down to camp to check cams, been up since the beginning of turkey season. Have a couple decent ones down there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Finally made it down to camp to check cams, been up since the beginning of turkey season. Have a couple decent ones down there.


That's MD right?

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> That's MD right?
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


Nope PA, in 2F


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Cow tag. Zone 6. I've spent all morning scouring maps. (See post above.) It looks like a good zone with a ton of public access.


Congrats to your friend. Should be a great time. Whether he hunts with a gun or bow, please report back on the hunt. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Nope PA, in 2F


Good luck catching up to one of them this season, should be some motivation to get-r-dun'!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Just got a text from a buddy said he has a 200' on camera .


Was it River420Bottom?


----------



## Charman03

Man, some of you fellas need some off season hobbies. Get way too into this.

I spent some time on the bay this weekend. 

View attachment 6222449


----------



## Charman03

Bob post up your trophy room and quiet this guy up


----------



## Rpm0024

Anyone know what it means if your elk license status says "pending" I cant find a list of the names of people who won online?

Thank you,
Ryan.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Cow tag. Zone 6. I've spent all morning scouring maps. (See post above.) It looks like a good zone with a ton of public access.


I live about 15 minutes from the bottom of zone 6.Your buddy shouldn't have a problem finding some elk on Public land in that zone if he puts a little time in getting to know the lay of the land.once you get away from civilization,it won't be a slam dunk as those elk aren't habituated like the one's around Bennezette.I have horses and would be more than happy to haul an elk out for your buddy at no charge but the elk has to be quartered.I get calls almost every year to pack them out but to date,every single person wants me to drag them out whole.I don't get Pa sometimes.I do know of a guy that drags them out with a team of horses and could get the number for you.Find the meadows and open areas and you should find the elk with no problem.I personally wouldn't spend the money on a guide for a cow hunt.


----------



## jacobh

U ain't kidding brother. Man way too much muscle flexing for so early in the seasons lol. Nice catch. My dad has a place in Md he goes. Actually goes out in de but been catching limits of flounder. Congrats on the crabs get em in the steamer and some old bay



QUOTE=Charman03;1105797561]Man, some of you fellas need some off season hobbies. Get way too into this.

I spent some time on the bay this weekend. 

View attachment 6222449
[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

Charman03 said:


> Bob post up your trophy room and quiet this guy up


 Look at the source , still wet behind the ears and moms still wiping his butt . He was of those guys that a tuff guy around his buddies . I would but I can't post pictures !!! If anyone that knows me , I really don't talk **** in person unless its on this thread . If you talk **** you better be able to back it up, and 110% sure he can't do that .. Would love to see his trophy room , probably don't have the balls to post it up . Guy don't have a clue what he is talking about . Just goes to show you that your pretty clueless you called that deer that you called yours a 150' .


----------



## yetihunter1

WAH0918 said:


> Yes sir, still in West Chester. We never made it out to Ridley last year, but my whole hunting season turned out bad. Got laid off in July, no more company vehicle so that made us a 1 vehicle family and with everything else going on, most of the time it was just unwarranted to appropriate the vehicle and leave the wife and kids without trans. When I did have the opportunity to get out, I just stuck with the familiar private places we have. Heck there was a few times that I'd get the wife to drop me off and come back and get me when I was done. Finally started working again the last week of October, and went into 7
> 
> Some toads in Ridley too, I use to live by you and hunted all those places....still do just not as much lately.


----------



## Charman03

I just posted that picture above off iPhone using safari, so not sure why you can't. Search function is jacked on at for some reason but look at last years thread. Riverbottom shot about an 80 last year and posted it, which I could care less bc everyone has their circumstances, which he said last year he just wanted to shoot a buck from his camp. I'm have no problem with it, but don't be ripping guys for doing it when he did it himself. I believe he also shot 2 decent buck before


----------



## vonfoust

Now THIS is the PA thread we all know and love! Giving ole' Nicko some good material for the first installment of "As the PA hunting world Turns, 2017". :darkbeer:


----------



## tackscall

Mr. October said:


> The media representation of all hunters as Elmer Fudd doesn't help. Nor does the high number of idiots in gun season shooting through people's back yards and performing other stupid stunts. I've seen more than one person neutral or favorable t hunting change their mind due to knuckleheads. I don't know why guys seems to think that killing a deer is the most important thing they'll ever accomplish. More than safety or common sense. It is NOT a life changing event no matter how big or small the deer.


I swear half the non hunting public thinks a bowhunt is like a bullfight. How many times have you heard"you got him with one arrow?!"


----------



## KylePA

Billy H said:


> Pete I know guy that can put you on some elk. Call Butch at "classic keystone" 814 787 7970 A couple years ago one of our Pa guys was in the same boat. He called Butch and had a successful hunt. The members name escapes me now. I've been out with these guys on horseback early fall they know what they are doing.



Billy - I was the one that hunted through a person that Butch knew. I drew a zone 2 cow tag and the price was reasonable and the dragging out whole with a horse really made the process much more enjoyable.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Charman03

12-Ringer said:


>


Joe, where is last years thread?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> Man, some of you fellas need some off season hobbies. Get way too into this.
> 
> I spent some time on the bay this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 6222449


Good times, no doubt!!!!

It is that time of the year....


----------



## Mathias

yep, ol' Nick(o) is slacking.....


----------



## Mathias

Nice pics Joe....except that last one...have to seek a "safe space" now, lol.


----------



## Charman03

Nice Joe. Should have known you were a clean before you cook guy on the crabs. Could never bring myself to do it. Nice pics. I was in the Chesapeake. Did you get those crabs up in the bay there at the inlet?


----------



## Charman03

pope125 said:


> Post that picture up would love to see it . And he wants to bust my balls. Im just busting his balls cause of the picture he posted the other morning , he says he was played but I don't buy that . He knew damm well what he was doing , problem was he never thought he would get caught .



Post #3610 on last years thread


----------



## Charman03

Charman03 said:


> Post #3610 on last years thread


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3964962&page=145


----------



## Billy H

Joe did riverbottom send you that picture?


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Pete I know guy that can put you on some elk. Call Butch at "classic keystone" 814 787 7970 A couple years ago one of our Pa guys was in the same boat. He called Butch and had a successful hunt. The members name escapes me now. I've been out with these guys on horseback early fall they know what they are doing.


It that the small campground on the right,before the big white fence?My kids and I have camped there with our horses a couple of time.We stayed there one time in Sept about 4 or 5 years ago.I didn't know the trails on the other side of the creek and the owner just volunteered to go with us and show us around.That was the only time I really ever talked to him but he seemed like a pretty good guy.He was telling me that his SIL killed a bear with a bow the year before,right in or next to the campground.


----------



## Charman03

River420Bottom said:


> I highly doubt you have any "buddies", boyfriend's yeah, friends highly doubtful lmao my next post on this thread will be mid season sitting behind yet another buck. What this thread always lacks from the "talkers" out east, have fun with your preseason antics, buy your way into your 80" 2 year old deer. I'm out, 39 pages and look who the 3 guys are that put ANY decent deer up. Get bent.



View attachment 6222631


----------



## Mr. October

Charman03 said:


> Man, some of you fellas need some off season hobbies. Get way too into this.
> 
> I spent some time on the bay this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 6222449


It has been a banner year for crabs.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I live about 15 minutes from the bottom of zone 6.Your buddy shouldn't have a problem finding some elk on Public land in that zone if he puts a little time in getting to know the lay of the land.once you get away from civilization,it won't be a slam dunk as those elk aren't habituated like the one's around Bennezette.I have horses and would be more than happy to haul an elk out for your buddy at no charge but the elk has to be quartered.I get calls almost every year to pack them out but to date,every single person wants me to drag them out whole.I don't get Pa sometimes.I do know of a guy that drags them out with a team of horses and could get the number for you.Find the meadows and open areas and you should find the elk with no problem.I personally wouldn't spend the money on a guide for a cow hunt.


Thanks! We'll keep that in mind. Our plan would be to remove all meat (not necessarily quarter). This is what we do in Colorado as well. He is already planning on a couple weekends for scouting. Interestingly, the elk harvest maps show almost all the kills in Zone 6 to be right at the top of the zone by Benezette. I have to believe there are animals elsewhere as well.


----------



## Mr. October

tackscall said:


> I swear half the non hunting public thinks a bowhunt is like a bullfight. How many times have you heard"you got him with one arrow?!"


LOL! No kidding right? Especially with a picture of a dead elk . . "How many arrows did it take to get that"!?


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Thanks! We'll keep that in mind. Our plan would be to remove all meat (not necessarily quarter). This is what we do in Colorado as well. He is already planning on a couple weekends for scouting. Interestingly, the elk harvest maps show almost all the kills in Zone 6 to be right at the top of the zone by Benezette. I have to believe there are animals elsewhere as well.


I live right below Penfield which is part of the elk range but not a major part.I don't spend a whole lot of time up around the zoo known as Bennezette.Once or twice a year we take our horses up there to camp but I'm not guide material for that part of the elk range.I used to hunt quite a bit in the southern end of zone 6 for bear and the elk are really starting to maintain a regular presence in that area.My guess would be that you have better luck near the upper end but again,I'm not the best source of information.I'll have to look at the Map but I think the Quehanna hwy runs throught it.If it does,there usually no shortage of elk in that area.It won't be hard to find them.Look for open areas.these elk are primarily grazers and there's plenty of foodplots and meadows off the beaten path.Find those areas and you'll find elk.


----------



## vonfoust

Charman03 said:


> Nice Joe. Should have known you were a *clean before you cook* guy on the crabs. Could never bring myself to do it. Nice pics. I was in the Chesapeake. Did you get those crabs up in the bay there at the inlet?


Ok, for those of us on the western side of the state this needs clarified.


----------



## River420Bottom

Edit, tried to delete


----------



## River420Bottom

Since it won't let me delete the post with pictures I might as well leave the caption..
... I'm 25, I live completely on my own, married, and own my house with my wife and 2 dogs. I am against any government handouts, my wife and I both work, and our bills are paid by us. I take pride, maybe too much, in what we provide for ourselves at a young age and already have accomplished, which says the same for hunting. I had two season I have not filled a buck tag in, ever. My wife killed a 7.5 year old buck in this state, I have 4 120+ all public land bowkills since score is end all be all anymore. I have many more bucks than that I can relive the memory like it was yesterday, whether it was the location or people involved. I don't have the money nor would I get the satisfaction out of going to an Outfitter of ours or any other state, to sit in their stands and shoot one of "their" bucks, regardless if it's 180". That's just the type of pride, or stubbornness I take to my style of hunting. I would kill the buck I shot last year 10x over, because of the circumstances faced in 2016, the circumstances this year are much different and have observed more bucks pushing 140"+ then ever before, with also gaining 3x the amount of property I used to have... hence why I fell for the trail cam picture sent from multiple people stating locations, routes, ect. I'm an independent hunter, and person. I might have an attitude about it, like others, but you can't sit there and say living in this state that's not being a successful bowhunter. I'm taking a break from this... I'll be back with a successful 2017 story I'm sure, and if not oh well.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Ok, for those of us on the western side of the state this needs clarified.


I wondered that myself.I always thought they had to be steamed alive.That is one thing the SE part of the state has over the western part.Crabs are disgusting creatures that feed on raw sewage and cost way to much to buy but are one of the worlds biggest delicacies.I'd love to find a place close by where I could get some.


----------



## Charman03

River420Bottom said:


> Since it won't let me delete the post with pictures I might as well leave the caption..
> ... I'm 25, I live completely on my own, married, and own my house with my wife and 2 dogs. I am against any government handouts, my wife and I both work, and our bills are paid by us. I take pride, maybe too much, in what we provide for ourselves at a young age and already have accomplished, which says the same for hunting. I had two season I have not filled a buck tag in, ever. My wife killed a 7.5 year old buck in this state, I have 4 120+ all public land bowkills since score is end all be all anymore. I have many more bucks than that I can relive the memory like it was yesterday, whether it was the location or people involved. I don't have the money nor would I get the satisfaction out of going to an Outfitter of ours or any other state, to sit in their stands and shoot one of "their" bucks, regardless if it's 180". That's just the type of pride, or stubbornness I take to my style of hunting. I would kill the buck I shot last year 10x over, because of the circumstances faced in 2016, the circumstances this year are much different and have observed more bucks pushing 140"+ then ever before, with also gaining 3x the amount of property I used to have... hence why I fell for the trail cam picture sent from multiple people stating locations, routes, ect. I'm an independent hunter, and person. I might have an attitude about it, like others, but you can't sit there and say living in this state that's not being a successful bowhunter. I'm taking a break from this... I'll be back with a successful 2018 story I'm sure, and if not oh well.


Congrats bro, you should post some pics of your trout too


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6222739

View attachment 6222741

View attachment 6222743

View attachment 6222745


Too many good things going on in the Autumn months, and not enough time to enjoy them all... What about your bucks/fish? Those pics from the bay have my mouth watering

First two stream, second two lake run all last years, I have album after album of fish released to be caught another day..


----------



## bsmfine

Guys
There seems to be an awful lot of bickering/arguing/name calling or whatever going on. I don't have a dog in this fight nor do i want to but i figured i would add my $.02 as a general comment to all. The last time i checked, everyone who is on this thread and most of the people on this site are "sportsman"!! It has been the best thing in my life (outside my son being born) that i was introduced to hunting/fishing at a young age and learned what it was to be a sportsman and the values and principles that go along with it. That being said, if someone posts something that you don't like or think is fake or anything like that--so what? It doesn't affect you and for the most part people know its a farce and if they don't,again- so what? It may turn out to be a joke or an innocent mistake or any number of other things. I am not perfect nor do i claim to be, just trying to throw it out there that we have all don't things in our past and will all do things in our future that we wish or will wish we could take back and all would probably like the benefit of the doubt from our peers. I wish you all good luck this season!!


----------



## Billy H

Joe did riverbottom send you that picture?


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I wondered that myself.I always thought they had to be steamed alive.That is one thing the SE part of the state has over the western part.Crabs are disgusting creatures that feed on raw sewage and cost way to much to buy but are one of the worlds biggest delicacies.I'd love to find a place close by where I could get some.


And waterfowl. I always wondered who the first person was that looked at a crab and said "I bet if we steam it there's meat inside that tastes delicious!"


----------



## dougell

I'm not into waterfowl.I hunted ducks when I was younger but always thought it was pure torture trying to eat them.


----------



## fap1800

bsmfine said:


> Guys
> There seems to be an awful lot of bickering/arguing/name calling or whatever going on. I don't have a dog in this fight nor do i want to but i figured i would add my $.02 as a general comment to all. The last time i checked, everyone who is on this thread and most of the people on this site are "sportsman"!! It has been the best thing in my life (outside my son being born) that i was introduced to hunting/fishing at a young age and learned what it was to be a sportsman and the values and principles that go along with it. That being said, if someone posts something that you don't like or think is fake or anything like that--so what? It doesn't affect you and for the most part people know its a farce and if they don't,again- so what? It may turn out to be a joke or an innocent mistake or any number of other things. I am not perfect nor do i claim to be, just trying to throw it out there that we have all don't things in our past and will all do things in our future that we wish or will wish we could take back and all would probably like the benefit of the doubt from our peers. I wish you all good luck this season!!


Happens every year and multiple times. This is tame to some of the blowups from year's past. No one got banned this year yet that I'm aware of. We're basically a bunch of old laddies bickering during a bridge game. 

And to be honest, I'm not even entirely sure what the problem is right now...


----------



## vonfoust

bsmfine said:


> Guys
> There seems to be an awful lot of bickering/arguing/name calling or whatever going on. I don't have a dog in this fight nor do i want to but i figured i would add my $.02 as a general comment to all. The last time i checked, everyone who is on this thread and most of the people on this site are "sportsman"!! It has been the best thing in my life (outside my son being born) that i was introduced to hunting/fishing at a young age and learned what it was to be a sportsman and the values and principles that go along with it. That being said, if someone posts something that you don't like or think is fake or anything like that--so what? It doesn't affect you and for the most part people know its a farce and if they don't,again- so what? It may turn out to be a joke or an innocent mistake or any number of other things. I am not perfect nor do i claim to be, just trying to throw it out there that we have all don't things in our past and will all do things in our future that we wish or will wish we could take back and all would probably like the benefit of the doubt from our peers. I wish you all good luck this season!!


Looks like you joined in 2014. This can't come as a surprise.


----------



## bsmfine

fap1800 said:


> Happens every year and multiple times. This is tame to some of the blowups from year's past. No one got banned yet that I'm aware of. We're basically a bunch of old laddies bickering during a bridge game.
> 
> And to be honest, I'm not even entirely sure what the problem is right now...


LOL i just pictured 4 old ladies at the bridge table arguing in full camo and face paint.. Haha


----------



## yetihunter1

Sooooo.....is it ok if I talk hunting.....if so I hung a set yesterday after driving back from maine. Looks good, will be hunting the top half of a ridge covered in oaks. Lots of sign and the deer move along the ridge. I hunted this property last year but decided to move up the ridge and over 200 yds from my stand last year. Hoping it pays dividends this year. Still need to get out to on a few public spots to hang a set and find good climbing trees (Joe let me know if you're around). Season is getting close.


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Sooooo.....is it ok if I talk hunting.....if so I hung a set yesterday after driving back from maine. Looks good, will be hunting the top half of a ridge covered in oaks. Lots of sign and the deer move along the ridge. I hunted this property last year but decided to move up the ridge and over 200 yds from my stand last year. Hoping it pays dividends this year. Still need to get out to on a few public spots to hang a set and find good climbing trees (Joe let me know if you're around). Season is getting close.


Lots of other threads dedicated to hunting, if we wasted this one on hunting it would be just another thread. Check some of them out and quit interrupting our b**** sessions with this "hunting" talk. Come back when you want to get into a p!$$!** match :darkbeer:


----------



## vonfoust

vonfoust said:


> Lots of other threads dedicated to hunting, if we wasted this one on hunting it would be just another thread. Check some of them out and quit interrupting our b**** sessions with this "hunting" talk. Come back when you want to get into a p!$$!** match :darkbeer:


Edit, just because I have seen how this thread works. I AM KIDDING!!!


----------



## bsmfine

vonfoust said:


> Looks like you joined in 2014. This can't come as a surprise.


it does actually, everything that i have seen is normally pretty decent. a little here and there but nothin major.


----------



## dougell

I never hang stands this early because things change so rapidly once fall rolls around.I was checking a spot out on Saturday that I found last year.There's not many oaks in this area because the prior timber company took the majority of mast producing trees.Fortunately,one spot was forgotten about and there were probably a dozen or so oaks with acorns.I generally use a climber but have been having my son mostly use ladder stand.The wife and kids are at Disney world so I decided to roll the dice,grab a new ladder stand,put it together and haul it back it.It was a miserable hike back in and it was even more miserable trying to get the stand in place because of all the branches.I wanted them as cover but still had to cut some to get the stand positioned.After a good hour of wrestling around with it,I had it in place.I walked about 40 yards away to set up a trail cam where a bench met a small ravine.I was tinkering around when I hear something coming at me.I look up and a bear is on a strait path right at me.This thing heard me banging around,most certainly smelled me and absolutely saw me.Bears generally don't bother me and sometimes they can be curious but this was on a pretty steady pace.For the first time in my life after hundreds of bear encounters,I unholstered my 10mm AND CHAMBERED A ROUND.hE GOT TO WITHIN 20-25 YARDS AND JUST STOPPED,STARING AT ME.He didn't pop his teeth or show signs of aggression but he definitely knew what I was and kept moving closer.I took a couple quick steps toward him and he still stood his ground but again no signs of actual aggression.After staring me down for another minute he just walked away,flanking me as he left.I almost put a round at his feet just to haze him but just let him walk away.I'm still not sure what the deal was.Was he just curious or posturing for some reason?


----------



## bsmfine

dougell said:


> I never hang stands this early because things change so rapidly once fall rolls around.I was checking a spot out on Saturday that I found last year.There's not many oaks in this area because the prior timber company took the majority of mast producing trees.Fortunately,one spot was forgotten about and there were probably a dozen or so oaks with acorns.I generally use a climber but have been having my son mostly use ladder stand.The wife and kids are at Disney world so I decided to roll the dice,grab a new ladder stand,put it together and haul it back it.It was a miserable hike back in and it was even more miserable trying to get the stand in place because of all the branches.I wanted them as cover but still had to cut some to get the stand positioned.After a good hour of wrestling around with it,I had it in place.I walked about 40 yards away to set up a trail cam where a bench met a small ravine.I was tinkering around when I hear something coming at me.I look up and a bear is on a strait path right at me.This thing heard me banging around,most certainly smelled me and absolutely saw me.Bears generally don't bother me and sometimes they can be curious but this was on a pretty steady pace.For the first time in my life after hundreds of bear encounters,I unholstered my 10mm AND CHAMBERED A ROUND.hE GOT TO WITHIN 20-25 YARDS AND JUST STOPPED,STARING AT ME.He didn't pop his teeth or show signs of aggression but he definitely knew what I was and kept moving closer.I took a couple quick steps toward him and he still stood his ground but again no signs of actual aggression.After staring me down for another minute he just walked away,flanking me as he left.I almost put a round at his feet just to haze him but just let him walk away.I'm still not sure what the deal was.Was he just curious or posturing for some reason?


what will you be thinking about when you are walking to that stand in the dark and a grouse takes of over head??? Take some TP


----------



## vonfoust

bsmfine said:


> it does actually, everything that i have seen is normally pretty decent. a little here and there but nothin major.


We don't make it to 200 pages and a few thousand posts with all niceties about hunting. Takes a lot of work to keep a thread this large interesting. Sometimes we head off the rails, little bickering here, someone banned for awhile there, but in the end the fine piece of Rockwell-ish piece of Americana we produce here is worth it. 
Pretty sure Joe has the last few years threads stuffed in a time vault somewhere.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Sooooo.....is it ok if I talk hunting.....if so I hung a set yesterday after driving back from maine. Looks good, will be hunting the top half of a ridge covered in oaks. Lots of sign and the deer move along the ridge. I hunted this property last year but decided to move up the ridge and over 200 yds from my stand last year. Hoping it pays dividends this year. Still need to get out to on a few public spots to hang a set and find good climbing trees (Joe let me know if you're around). Season is getting close.


Sounds promising. Should be a good rut spot for you too. Good luck. And you're way ahead of me. Outside of hanging a few cameras, I've been doing nothing but prepping for my elk hunt that seems like is taking forever to get here. This year my old man is going so I'm hoping he's able to put a legal elk down. Psst...don't tell anyone, but he's using an xbow! Got himself one of those Ravins and I have to say, those things are pretty damn impressive. NOT that I would ever use it. He has that thing shooting sub 2" groups w/ broadheads prone at 75 yards off a bipod.


----------



## Mathias

No hunting relevance just a cool storm cloud from up north.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Lots of other threads dedicated to hunting, if we wasted this one on hunting it would be just another thread. Check some of them out and quit interrupting our b**** sessions with this "hunting" talk. Come back when you want to get into a p!$$!** match :darkbeer:


 hahaha......so here is a question for everyone, how close do you set up on bedding? Are you more cautious and only hunt travel routes to and from food and bedding or do you like to get in close to catch bucks cruising through scent checking. One of the other spots on this property I can set up on is on the top third of the ridge right next to bedding50-70yds. I think if I can get in early and quite it could be great but only for a single hunt or two. Thoughts?


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Sounds promising. Should be a good rut spot for you too. Good luck. And you're way ahead of me. Outside of hanging a few cameras, I've been doing nothing but prepping for my elk hunt that seems like is taking forever to get here. This year my old man is going so I'm hoping he's able to put a legal elk down. Psst...don't tell anyone, but he's using an xbow! Got himself one of those Ravins and I have to say, those things are pretty damn impressive. NOT that I would ever use it. He has that thing shooting sub 2" groups w/ broadheads prone at 75 yards off a bipod.


Hey if you need time to get ready for deer season I will gladly go on your elk hunt for ya....I will even carry you pops crossbow for him till he is ready to shoot haha. Jk, but I am jealous of the elk hunt....something I want to do someday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> Nice Joe. Should have known you were a clean before you cook guy on the crabs. Could never bring myself to do it. Nice pics. I was in the Chesapeake. Did you get those crabs up in the bay there at the inlet?


Got them at the mouth of the Guinea River...almost where it dumps into the Rehobeth Bay.

Stripers and drum in the Indian River Inlet.

As for clean before, it's the only real way to eat a crab[emoji12][emoji6][emoji106]

Joe


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> hahaha......so here is a question for everyone, how close do you set up on bedding? Are you more cautious and only hunt travel routes to and from food and bedding or do you like to get in close to catch bucks cruising through scent checking. One of the other spots on this property I can set up on is on the top third of the ridge right next to bedding50-70yds. I think if I can get in early and quite it could be great but only for a single hunt or two. Thoughts?


One of my better spots is withing 50 yards or so of a bedding area. As long as the wind is good and not at all questionable, you should be okay. Good for rut sits. I have bucks come to this area in just about all directions. Killed 3 nice ones out of that stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Joe did riverbottom send you that picture?


What pic? 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some folks steam blue claw crabs as they catch them and then the dining process includes removing all of the entrails as you pick to eat. In this method very little if any seasoning gets in the crab meat, your mouth will still sting from the Old Bay, but its more from liking your fingers than eating the meat. In addition, the clean while you eat is very disturbing to some, the green/yellow entrails seem to take away from the experience, but some consider it the only way or the "real mans way" to eat a blue claw.

Instead, we put our on ice until they become dormant, remove the shell and clean the entrails, then steam with a bottle beer, 2 tbplspns of Malt Vinegar and liberal amounts of Old Bay....have converted more "real men" with this method than I can count. Not to mention, once cleaned you can prepare numerous ways from throwing in a pot of spaghetti gravy, to scampi style with white wine, garlic and olive oil.

Hope that clears it up a bit!

Joe


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Hey if you need time to get ready for deer season I will gladly go on your elk hunt for ya....I will even carry you pops crossbow for him till he is ready to shoot haha. Jk, but I am jealous of the elk hunt....something I want to do someday.


With a little one at home, it makes it tough. When the time comes, hit me up and I'll point you in the right direction as to where apply and some areas that can be drawn for just a few points. We're going general tag in WY this year and that's only a 1 to 2 point tag. If you think you'll be going in three years or so then it might not be a bad idea to stat building points. You can purchase an elk point from WY for $50 and that's open to purchase until the end of September.


----------



## Matt Musto

vonfoust said:


> Ok, for those of us on the western side of the state this needs clarified.


Some people prefer to rip the shell off of the crab, clean out the guts, lungs and mustard before cooking. Most people prefer to eat them like men and rip through them once they are cooked and get their hands dirty and cut up as a badge of honor. I ate 12 like that Saturday night and have several slices and puncture wounds for my efforts. You don't feel them until the next day when the 12 beer numbing wears off. Not to mention all the flavor from the mustard is lost when you clean em up all nice for the ladies:wink::tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> With a little one at home, it makes it tough. When the time comes, hit me up and I'll point you in the right direction as to where apply and some areas that can be drawn for just a few points. We're going general tag in WY this year and that's only a 1 to 2 point tag. If you think you'll be going in three years or so then it might not be a bad idea to stat building points. You can purchase an elk point from WY for $50 and that's open to purchase until the end of September.


fap1800 will help. I can attest to this. Yeti if you get teh urge, do it. You can hunt CO with no points. I am in the process of planning 2018 for myself and my son right now. When I get done you are welcome to any maps/info that I have gathered. If you want the info before that, PM me and I can tell you what we have so far.


----------



## Charman03

12-Ringer said:


> Some folks steam blue claw crabs as they catch them and then the dining process includes removing all of the entrails as you pick to eat. In this method very little if any seasoning gets in the crab meat, your mouth will still sting from the Old Bay, but its more from liking your fingers than eating the meat. In addition, the clean while you eat is very disturbing to some, the green/yellow entrails seem to take away from the experience, but some consider it the only way or the "real mans way" to eat a blue claw.
> 
> Instead, we put our on ice until they become dormant, remove the shell and clean the entrails, then steam with a bottle beer, 2 tbplspns of Malt Vinegar and liberal amounts of Old Bay....have converted more "real men" with this method than
> 
> View attachment 6222825
> 
> 
> I prefer whole and loaded with jo spice like crabhouses in Maryland


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> With a little one at home, it makes it tough. When the time comes, hit me up and I'll point you in the right direction as to where apply and some areas that can be drawn for just a few points. We're going general tag in WY this year and that's only a 1 to 2 point tag. If you think you'll be going in three years or so then it might not be a bad idea to stat building points. You can purchase an elk point from WY for $50 and that's open to purchase until the end of September.


My first kid will be arriving in December so I think I might be limited in my future hunts haha.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Some folks steam blue claw crabs as they catch them and then the dining process includes removing all of the entrails as you pick to eat. In this method very little if any seasoning gets in the crab meat, your mouth will still sting from the Old Bay, but its more from liking your fingers than eating the meat. In addition, the clean while you eat is very disturbing to some, the green/yellow entrails seem to take away from the experience, but some consider it the only way or the "real mans way" to eat a blue claw.
> 
> Instead, we put our on ice until they become dormant, remove the shell and clean the entrails, then steam with a bottle beer, 2 tbplspns of Malt Vinegar and liberal amounts of Old Bay....have converted more "real men" with this method than I can count. Not to mention, once cleaned you can prepare numerous ways from throwing in a pot of spaghetti gravy, to scampi style with white wine, garlic and olive oil.
> 
> Hope that clears it up a bit!
> 
> Joe


Had them both ways Joe, been eating them since I was 4, as you probably have. I'll take them uncleaned. I never buy the old bay reasoning because I like the taste of the meat without any seasoning or butter. Man, the crabs we bought Saturday were packed with meat and delicious. I'll eat crabs every weekend this summer until the locals stop supplying them. Wish I could get out and catch them like I used to in the "old days"


----------



## dougell

How much are they a bushel?


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> My first kid will be arriving in December so I think I might be limited in my future hunts haha.


I bet you could sneak out when he or she is four. :wink: There's lots of options, as Von said when the time comes. A few states you can hunt OTC, like CO and ID. Most states use bonus or preference points. There are a lot of good options in CO for a handful of points too. Same goes for WY. Even if you're schedule is limited, there are other hunts that can be done on the cheap. Antelope is a blast and you only need 4 or 5 days. Chasing them with a bow is non-stop action. Not unheard of to have a dozen stalks in a single day. If you're not worried about horn size, you can even easily draw a rifle hunt with no points at all. My buddy and I took my dad a few years back and he had a buck on the ground before we even set up camp.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lost track of how many we eat....we catch dozens a day usually just for fun. When we're really out for em, we'll run the trot line and the pots. Not uncommon for us to nab 2-2.5 bushels if that's what we're after...I'll admit we're a bit spoiled and often don't even chase em much. I can drop a pot at that boat slip and grab about 10 a day without doing any real "work". They're thick this year and the last full moon they were loaded as well.

Even nabbed a dozen soft shells two weeks ago. You have to know where to look but they're also thick this season. Not my cup of tea, I traded them for 4 dozen spot....been having a hard time catching spot this year and at $2 a piece I think I get the better end of that deal. Soft shells are a delicacy to some and a sandwich in some places will fetch $10 and a few guys sell them off the docks for $5...basically I traded $60 worth of soft shells for $96 in spot. You wouldn't know that I made out in that deal, the guy I traded with was stoked! I guess it's all relative. 

We go through spot pretty quickly if the stripers or blues are in......

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Sooooo.....is it ok if I talk hunting.....if so I hung a set yesterday after driving back from maine. Looks good, will be hunting the top half of a ridge covered in oaks. Lots of sign and the deer move along the ridge. I hunted this property last year but decided to move up the ridge and over 200 yds from my stand last year. Hoping it pays dividends this year. Still need to get out to on a few public spots to hang a set and find good climbing trees (Joe let me know if you're around). Season is getting close.


Yep I'm around....give me a buzz if you need something.

Joe


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> I bet you could sneak out when he or she is four. :wink: There's lots of options, as Von said when the time comes. A few states you can hunt OTC, like CO and ID. Most states use bonus or preference points. There are a lot of good options in CO for a handful of points too. Same goes for WY. Even if you're schedule is limited, there are other hunts that can be done on the cheap. Antelope is a blast and you only need 4 or 5 days. Chasing them with a bow is non-stop action. Not unheard of to have a dozen stalks in a single day. If you're not worried about horn size, you can even easily draw a rifle hunt with no points at all. My buddy and I took my dad a few years back and he had a buck on the ground before we even set up camp.


Doubtful,another one will on the way by then.My wife used to work every weekend so I lived in the woods before we had kids.When our daughter was born,my wife went back to work and I was stuck home with a baby on the weekends.It was a tuff pill to swallow at first but you learn how to adapt and in hindsight,I wouldn't have traded those days for all the big bucks in the world.The last time I went to Colorado my daughter was about three and it killed me being gone for 10 days.You perspective and priorities change after you have kids.The next time I go out west will be in 2 or 3 years when I feel my son will be ready.I most likely won't even take a weapon.


----------



## nicko

We just got back from vacation today and since this was the first day of second round unsold tags, I asked my buddy to send a couple Applications in for unit 5C. He mailed them on Friday and they were both award today. I am now completely set with two tags in 5C and two in 3A.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> yep, ol' Nick(o) is slacking.....


Waiting to see if the network wants to pick us up for another season.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Waiting to see if the network wants to pick us up for another season.


There's enough material already to get a good storyline going.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> How much are they a bushel?


As you might expect it's relative to where you're buying and what size....a tourist of the street who wants a bushel of #1s (large) is typically going to dump $230-250, mediums around $200. With a few connections and a little searching you can save some, can also save mixing sizes....at least this what I hear....been a LONG time since I bought any...

A bushel is typically around 60 crabs regardless of size.

Joe


----------



## rogersb

yetihunter1 said:


> hahaha......so here is a question for everyone, how close do you set up on bedding? Are you more cautious and only hunt travel routes to and from food and bedding or do you like to get in close to catch bucks cruising through scent checking. One of the other spots on this property I can set up on is on the top third of the ridge right next to bedding50-70yds. I think if I can get in early and quite it could be great but only for a single hunt or two. Thoughts?



I've got a couple doe bedding areas I'm going to set up on and and planning on being around 75-100 yards away. I don't have any cams up but am pretty sure I have the travel routes to the bedding areas down so that's what I'm setting up on for cruising bucks.


----------



## EXsystem

River420Bottom said:


> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6222739&d=1503338072"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6222741&d=1503338118"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6222743&d=1503338238"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6222745&d=1503338881"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Too many good things going on in the Autumn months, and not enough time to enjoy them all... What about your bucks/fish? Those pics from the bay have
> my mouth watering
> 
> First two stream, second two lake run all last years, I have album after album of fish released to be caught another day..


Some nice fish!


----------



## Ebard22

You guys in the saltwater are basically speaking Greek to me. On the other end of the state the walleye fishing has been fantastic this year if you can fight through the little ones. So much so that its actually affected my time to start preparing for hunting season! I don't have any cameras running yet and have only shot the bow a couple times. But am pretty content watching the sun come up over lake Erie anytime i get a chance. 


View attachment 6223335


----------



## Mr. October

bsmfine said:


> what will you be thinking about when you are walking to that stand in the dark and a grouse takes of over head??? Take some TP


I'd be thinking about the combined archery/bear season.


----------



## dougell

I see bear constantly and they never bother me.I've been followed by bears in the morning on my way in and followed by them in the dark on the way out.Generally speaking,they're blowhards.The more I think about it,the one I ENCOUNTERED THE OTHER DAY WAS PROBABLY just curious.I am thinking about the combined season.It's a rare archery season that I don't have a bear or two within range but now that they moved it into the last week,I'll probably never have another one walk by me.Where you find a bear right now is no indication of where it will be in Nov.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I see bear constantly and they never bother me.I've been followed by bears in the morning on my way in and followed by them in the dark on the way out.Generally speaking,they're blowhards.The more I think about it,the one I ENCOUNTERED THE OTHER DAY WAS PROBABLY just curious.I am thinking about the combined season.It's a rare archery season that I don't have a bear or two within range but now that they moved it into the last week,I'll probably never have another one walk by me.Where you find a bear right now is no indication of where it will be in Nov.


They are all over us in the summer. Cameras getting eaten on a regular basis. Come middle of October, never a picture.


----------



## vonfoust

Charman03 said:


> Man, some of you fellas need some off season hobbies. Get way too into this.
> 
> I spent some time on the bay this weekend.



View attachment 6223437

View attachment 6223431

View attachment 6223433

View attachment 6223435


Not the best pictures but you get the idea.


----------



## dougell

Looks like fun


----------



## davydtune

Charman03 said:


> Man, some of you fellas need some off season hobbies.


My woman would disagree, lol! I have too many hobbies and they become more like work at times. I've been really tied up with band stuff this summer so much my garden is pathetic this year. Been pushing the metal band pretty hard plus the americana/roots rock project I'm in just got signed to small record deal so we've been quite busy  

This is what I'm into mostly during the off seasons


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6223513




Sideways but these are my off season hobby. Mine and Jake's bikes lots of family fun


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6223513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sideways but these are my off season hobby. Mine and Jake's bikes lots of family fun


Nice!


----------



## nicko

Got 5 different buck on the trail cam I pulled this morning. Here's the best one.

https://youtu.be/WohdLw13UZ0


----------



## Mathias

Sweet Scott, I recall my younger days fondly with my YZ, my buds all had motocross bikes too. Endless summers of fun. I keep looking for a deal on a dual sport model for use upstate.....


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6223591

Seems early?


----------



## jacobh

Yea Matt at 38 I'm done doing the stupid things. Ended up keeping the 2 strokes way cheaper to fix and a lot of power. Ever want to take them a weekend feel free


----------



## nicko

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6223591
> 
> Seems early?


My brother in NJ showed me a pic of a small buck in his backyard from a couple weeks ago that was out of velvet and the antlers had no red tinge at all.


----------



## River420Bottom

nicko said:


> My brother in NJ showed me a pic of a small buck in his backyard from a couple weeks ago that was out of velvet and the antlers had no red tinge at all.


That's wild Nick, I always start looking for rubs the first weekend in September, never earlier though


----------



## jacobh

My moms house she has her bushes tore up already but not one pic of a buck without velvet


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Lost track of how many we eat....we catch dozens a day usually just for fun. When we're really out for em, we'll run the trot line and the pots. Not uncommon for us to nab 2-2.5 bushels if that's what we're after...I'll admit we're a bit spoiled and often don't even chase em much. I can drop a pot at that boat slip and grab about 10 a day without doing any real "work". They're thick this year and the last full moon they were loaded as well.
> 
> Even nabbed a dozen soft shells two weeks ago. You have to know where to look but they're also thick this season. Not my cup of tea, I traded them for 4 dozen spot....been having a hard time catching spot this year and at $2 a piece I think I get the better end of that deal. Soft shells are a delicacy to some and a sandwich in some places will fetch $10 and a few guys sell them off the docks for $5...basically I traded $60 worth of soft shells for $96 in spot. You wouldn't know that I made out in that deal, the guy I traded with was stoked! I guess it's all relative.
> 
> We go through spot pretty quickly if the stripers or blues are in......
> 
> Joe


Do you have a shore house Joe?


----------



## TauntoHawk

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6223591
> 
> Seems early?


Pope should be along shortly to inform you that your pictures is of a buck he knows well from South Carolina because it was featured on an Instagram handle he follows #hunterspolicingotherhunters



I'm just teasing, it does seem early but I'm sure there's always a few that shed early each year


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Do you have a shore house Joe?


Share a place with my brother....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Got 5 different buck on the trail cam I pulled this morning. Here's the best one.
> 
> https://youtu.be/WohdLw13UZ0


Looks good Nick!

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> Pope should be along shortly to inform you that your pictures is of a buck he knows well from South Carolina because it was featured on an Instagram handle he follows #hunterspolicingotherhunters
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just teasing, it does seem early but I'm sure there's always a few that shed early each year


That made me laugh!!


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Doubtful,another one will on the way by then.My wife used to work every weekend so I lived in the woods before we had kids.When our daughter was born,my wife went back to work and I was stuck home with a baby on the weekends.It was a tuff pill to swallow at first but you learn how to adapt and in hindsight,I wouldn't have traded those days for all the big bucks in the world.The last time I went to Colorado my daughter was about three and it killed me being gone for 10 days.You perspective and priorities change after you have kids.The next time I go out west will be in 2 or 3 years when I feel my son will be ready.I most likely won't even take a weapon.


Doubtful? You must have a crystal ball or something. Sure, your perspective and priorities change, but just because you have kids, as I do, doesn't mean you can't still enjoy the things in life you love. I've gone out west each of the past 4 years for 10 days and my wife encourages it. She knows the passion I have for hunting and it doesn't mean that I don't want to spend time with my kids or visa versa when my wife travels. Outside of our family vacations, my wife will often go on "girls" trips. In the past she's gone to Napa and FL. It's all about having a balance. This past November, we went to Mexico for week for our 10 year. Did we miss the kids? Sure, but honestly, it felt good to get away and enjoy our time together.


----------



## dougell

No crystal ball but I doubt the first one will be the last one.Everyone's priorities,work obligations and perspective are different.


----------



## Ebard22

Davy is that Jay Baumgertner shredding the ukulele I see in that pic?!


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> Davy is that Jay Baumgertner shredding the ukulele I see in that pic?!


Sure is! I've been playing in bands with Jay for over 20 years now. Currently playing in the Vigils with him


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Sure is! I've been playing in bands with Jay for over 20 years now. Currently playing in the Vigils with him


That's awesome!!!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

davydtune said:


> Sure is! I've been playing in bands with Jay for over 20 years now. Currently playing in the Vigils with him


So, how do we get the Vigils schedule?


----------



## Billy H

Anybody in the 5C area looking for a new quality ladder, this is legit. Picked one up this morning. $215 out the door.

https://allentown.craigslist.org/sgd/d/summit-treestands-the-vine/6257223037.html


----------



## davydtune

vonfoust said:


> So, how do we get the Vigils schedule?


He has everything posted on the FB page. Jay does a lot of solo spots, much more so than we do as a trio due to time constraints, both the drummer rand I have other projects as well. To that end we haven't been doing a tone of shows as a whole but that is changing a bit since Jay signed with Lake House Records :wink:

https://www.facebook.com/inlandvigils/

They have a nice little artist page put up at:

https://www.lakehouserecords.com/jay-baumgardner


We just spend some time in Charleston WV working on a new full length album due out by October. Still need to do some more guitars, vocals, and production but so so far it's sounding fantastic! Once the album drops I'll post up a link so those that are interested can check it out :wink:


----------



## EXsystem

nicko said:


> Got 5 different buck on the trail cam I pulled this morning. Here's the best one.
> 
> https://youtu.be/WohdLw13UZ0


Dandy of a buck. I would be excited. Good luck.


----------



## EXsystem

*Cam for sale Cheap*

NIB Primos cam for $50 pick up $57 shipped. Available for local pickup in Ridley Park, Pa or Radnor, PA.


----------



## nicko

24 days to the early opener in special reg WMUs. Man it's coming on fast.

For those of you who will get out early on in September, you have a goal in mind? For example, are looking to knock a doe down and get some meat in the freezer or do you have a specific buck you've been patterning and want to get an early crack at while it is still on late summer feeding patterns? Personally, I want to take advantage of the early season to hunt public land because once the early pheasant season starts for youth hunters, the huntability will go downhill quickly.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> 24 days to the early opener in special reg WMUs. Man it's coming on fast.
> 
> For those of you who will get out early on in September, you have a goal in mind? For example, are looking to knock a doe down and get some meat in the freezer or do you have a specific buck you've been patterning and want to get an early crack at while it is still on late summer feeding patterns? Personally, I want to take advantage of the early season to hunt public land because once the early pheasant season starts for youth hunters, the huntability will go downhill quickly.


Goal in early season is to take a couple of doe. One for the freezer one to donate.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Anybody in the 5C area looking for a new quality ladder, this is legit. Picked one up this morning. $215 out the door.
> 
> https://allentown.craigslist.org/sgd/d/summit-treestands-the-vine/6257223037.html


Where in Bath? I grew up in East Allen Twp by Bicentennial Park. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don't enjoy early season hunting at all....heat, bugs, foliage, etc...rather shoot a doe in December than September. With all that said, thinking of putting something in place to get after 1-2 particular buck before they go into their typical disappearing mode. Still have zero hard horned on film or seen in person. Should be happening very soon!

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Don't enjoy early season hunting at all....heat, bugs, foliage, etc...rather shoot a doe in December than September. With all that said, thinking of putting something in place to get after 1-2 particular buck before they go into their typical disappearing mode. Still have zero hard horned on film or seen in person. Should be happening very soon!
> 
> Joe


 The heat and foliage do stink Joe. As for the bugs, Thermacell is the only way to go in the early-season. They are the bees knees and get the job done. I would not be able to hunt the early-season without one.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> 24 days to the early opener in special reg WMUs. Man it's coming on fast.
> 
> For those of you who will get out early on in September, you have a goal in mind? For example, are looking to knock a doe down and get some meat in the freezer or do you have a specific buck you've been patterning and want to get an early crack at while it is still on late summer feeding patterns? Personally, I want to take advantage of the early season to hunt public land because once the early pheasant season starts for youth hunters, the huntability will go downhill quickly.


My goal is to hopefully put my son in position to get a 1.5 five point that hanging around my parents' place. I stopped by there yesterday with my boys and sure enough the five was out feeding off where by dad cut out a spot to shoot skeet. I'll prolly put the blind out in a few weeks. Outside of that, not much. I only have a couple cams out and so far nothing of interest. No big deal. November arrives and it all changes anyway.


----------



## LetThemGrow

5D tag awarded today! Looks like 5400 left in 5C and 6200 in 5D.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Where in Bath? I grew up in East Allen Twp by Bicentennial Park.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Chrisphalt Rd.


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> 24 days to the early opener in special reg WMUs. Man it's coming on fast.
> 
> For those of you who will get out early on in September, you have a goal in mind? For example, are looking to knock a doe down and get some meat in the freezer or do you have a specific buck you've been patterning and want to get an early crack at while it is still on late summer feeding patterns? Personally, I want to take advantage of the early season to hunt public land because once the early pheasant season starts for youth hunters, the huntability will go downhill quickly.


My freezer is practically empty soo looking to knock down a doe or two pretty quickly. Really looking forward to fresh backstraps and deer heart.


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> My freezer is practically empty soo looking to knock down a doe or two pretty quickly. Really looking forward to fresh backstraps and deer heart.


Im just looking forward to gutting deer in your back yard.....and drinking all your beer....hahahaha


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Im just looking forward to gutting deer in your back yard.....*and drinking all your beer*....hahahaha


I can help out with that.


----------



## nicko

If 5C tags don't sell out today, they will go in a blink on Monday when OTC sales start. One week ago, there were 17,000 tags left. Now there are 3,300 remaining. They seem to go faster every year.


----------



## Applebag

So how about my doe tag got lost in the mail. Finally got a hold of it. And they gave me the wrong WMU. How would someone go about this fixing this? Or is it maybe not even fixable at this point? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Just got off the phone with the treasury department. Super helpful people, which is surprising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


> Just got off the phone with the treasury department. Super helpful people, which is surprising.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did they say?


----------



## davydtune

Applebag said:


> So how about my doe tag got lost in the mail. Finally got a hold of it. And they gave me the wrong WMU. How would someone go about this fixing this? Or is it maybe not even fixable at this point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same thing happened to me. Sent out the first round and put 1B for first choice and 2F for second choice. They issued me a 1A


----------



## vonfoust

Applebag said:


> Just got off the phone with the treasury department. Super helpful people, which is surprising.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Super helpful" as in it got fixed or 'super helpful' while telling you that you are SOL?


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6226993

View attachment 6226995

What an amazing day/weekend to do some final scouting, saw some great deer, and weather finally.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice deer...let's see if pope knows where they are from!


----------



## jacobh

Last year I got 3 doe tags cashed my check and they sent me 2 tags lol. When I called they were super nice but basically told me touch crap



QUOTE=Applebag;1105832395]So how about my doe tag got lost in the mail. Finally got a hold of it. And they gave me the wrong WMU. How would someone go about this fixing this? Or is it maybe not even fixable at this point? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

5C down to 2,100 tags. If anybody here is going for over-the-counter tags on Monday they better be there as soon as the doors open up.


----------



## Billy H

Chief enjoying the new vine
View attachment 6227085


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Chief enjoying the new vine
> View attachment 6227085


----------



## davydtune

Good looking pooch


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> 5C down to 2,100 tags. If anybody here is going for over-the-counter tags on Monday they better be there as soon as the doors open up.


I'll be at the Doylestown office first thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> I'll be at the Doylestown office first thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aren't you heading to WY soon?


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Aren't you heading to WY soon?


Yeah, we leave the day after Labor Day for 12 days. Can't get here soon enough. How long you in CO for? Solo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

8 or so with the wife and then 8-9 solo.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> 8 or so with the wife and then 8-9 solo.


That's awesome. Hunting from a base camp or backpacking it? This year we're leaving the wall tent. Got one of those Seek Outside tipis to be more mobile. Really looking forward to seeing how effective the setup is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Pack in just under 5 miles with SOS Redcliffe and wood stove. Will likely bring my little tent in for the second part to be more mobile if needed.
Which tp did you get?


----------



## Mathias

Good luck, you guys heading West! I need to book one of these.....


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Pack in just under 5 miles with SOS Redcliffe and wood stove. Will likely bring my little tent in for the second part to be more mobile if needed.
> Which tp did you get?


We ended up getting the 6 man since there's usually 3 of us. Got the seconds that was a bit cheaper and my buddy says he can't find anything wrong with it. Seams all look good. We got the Light Outdoors titanium stove as well. Looks like a real slick setup. Entire rig is under 8 and we can break it up between us. Our solo tents were almost 5 each. Seemed like a no brainer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> We ended up getting the 6 man since there's usually 3 of us. Got the seconds that was a bit cheaper and my buddy says he can't find anything wrong with it. Seams all look good. We got the Light Outdoors titanium stove as well. Looks like a real slick setup. Entire rig is under 8 and we can break it up between us. Our solo tents were almost 5 each. Seemed like a no brainer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll have to post a pic when you get back. The stove is a total game changer if you get rained in.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> You'll have to post a pic when you get back. The stove is a total game changer if you get rained in.


Definitely. Bringing a video cam too. I'm going to film since I'm last shooter. Nothing special but hopefully I can get some good footage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

You guys are making me wish this wasn't our bird year....


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6227631



1st hard horn of the year


----------



## nicko

Scott, must be the Limerick power plant giving you all those 6s.


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6227791



Nick you aren't kidding these are the 2 biggest I got right now


----------



## boneheadjaz

I have seen these dudes in person and have a couple not so good trailcam pics of them. Finally got several good pics. I am extremely excited! Some of the biggest deer I've seen and by far the largest 8 points!


----------



## BGM51

boneheadjaz said:


> I have seen these dudes in person and have a couple not so good trailcam pics of them. Finally got several good pics. I am extremely excited! Some of the biggest deer I've seen and by far the largest 8 points!


Some good looking deer there. Good luck getting after them.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

2,000 tags for 5C sold out in less than 2 hours. This is the fastest in recent memory that I recall 5C selling out.


----------



## fap1800

Yeah, it didn't take too long. Lots of guys getting handfuls at the Doylestown Treasurer Office this morning. Got mine so I'm all set. I picked up a two for 5D as well, which should sell out by today too.


----------



## dougell

Some nice bucks.I'n not real big into cameras but play with two for a couple of months.I put one on a pinch point with no bait about 6 weeks ago.I never had a chance to check it until last weekend and only had 68 pictures.After I pulled it,I moved it about 60 yards away to another edge of an old clearcut that had good sign.I checked it yesterday because I was gonna move it and there were 368 pictures on it.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Some nice bucks.I'n not real big into cameras but play with two for a couple of months.I put one on a pinch point with no bait about 6 weeks ago.I never had a chance to check it until last weekend and only had 68 pictures.After I pulled it,I moved it about 60 yards away to another edge of an old clearcut that had good sign.I checked it yesterday because I was gonna move it and there were 368 pictures on it.


The right location, even only a few hundred yards, can make a big difference. I set one up yesterday on public land and then found another spot on the same land about 1/4 mile away with a lot more sign. I may head back there today and move it.


----------



## Mathias

Few more days....









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That's the only outdoors related magazine I read anymore Matt. It's amazing how fast the season seems to sneak up on us every year.


----------



## River420Bottom

Geese finally started flocking to the river too in the past week, the best time of the year is just around the corner.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> The right location, even only a few hundred yards, can make a big difference. I set one up yesterday on public land and then found another spot on the same land about 1/4 mile away with a lot more sign. I may head back there today and move it.


Yep and a month from now it will all be different and then it will start changing almost weekly.That's why I rarely hang stands this early in this part of the state.


----------



## jasonk0519

5c sold out this morning and only 250 left in 5d right now. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

Scratch that 5d is sold out too. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

These permits are out of hand....I could go on and on, but why; it won't matter....the system - from administration and allocation to cost and distribution is so ridiculously manged its a miracle anyone gets anything they need....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> Yep and a month from now it will all be different and then it will start changing almost weekly.That's why I rarely hang stands this early in this part of the state.


Agreed on this, the bucks mix it up a lot as the velvet comes off, and a few always manage to cover some serious mileage to relocate each year


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> These permits are out of hand....I could go on and on, but why; it won't matter....the system - from administration and allocation to cost and distribution is so ridiculously manged its a miracle anyone gets anything they need....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do
> 
> Joe


Joe, these topics have been beat to death and it don't solve anything . I guess most can agree on the PGC is a mess , and it don't seem to be getting any better . I guess not ever state is perfect , but whats more frustersating that nothing seems to head in the right direction . I was at the court house this morning at 6:30 just to get a few doe tags , I was second in line it got to be around 7:30 and there were maybe 25 people in line and there were guys just waking in and butting right in the middle of the line . There has to be a much better way than the way they are doing things today with doe tags now .


----------



## fap1800

Why can't it simply be OTC online? Lots of states do that. Having to fill out the same application multiple times for multiple tags is quite ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I think u should beable to buy doe tags right where u buy your buck tag. 2 max


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Why can't it simply be OTC online? Lots of states do that. Having to fill out the same application multiple times for multiple tags is quite ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would make sense, that's why its not done.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, these topics have been beat to death and it don't solve anything . I guess most can agree on the PGC is a mess , and it don't seem to be getting any better . I guess not ever state is perfect , but whats more frustersating that nothing seems to head in the right direction . I was at the court house this morning at 6:30 just to get a few doe tags , I was second in line it got to be around 7:30 and there were maybe 25 people in line and there were guys just waking in and butting right in the middle of the line . There has to be a much better way than the way they are doing things today with doe tags now .


I can't rip the PAGC for everything they do a lot of good, but where they are bad, they are REALLY BAD - there are always the apologists though...I doubt it will be too long before one or two come along to tell us how wrong we are .... not to bow at the feet of Brian and his staff....

Joe


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> What did they say?


They told me too bad, deal with it! It was a great experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> These permits are out of hand....I could go on and on, but why; it won't matter....the system - from administration and allocation to cost and distribution is so ridiculously manged its a miracle anyone gets anything they need....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do
> 
> Joe


I agree. How the hell did it go from being able to buy a 5D doe permit in December if you needed one, to selling out on the first day of over the counter???? Limits per hunter need to be established. No one needs more than 5 deer in their freezer. Do PETA people really go through a hunter education class, buy a license then purchase thousands of tags to "save" a deers life? I never believed that old wives tale but are there that many idiot hunters trying to wipe out does?

I shouldn't question a persons need for food for their family but seeing some of these idiots in line buying 20-30 tags is just ridiculous.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I can't rip the PAGC for everything they do a lot of good, but where they are bad, they are REALLY BAD - there are always the apologists though...I doubt it will be too long before one or two come along to tell us how wrong we are .... not to bow at the feet of Brian and his staff....
> 
> Joe


You rip on them for the wrong reasons.Once again,this is a legislative issue having the county treasures involved,not a PGC issue.It's an absolutely stupid system but there's nothing the PGC can do about it.It's another good reason why we don't need legislators involved with game management.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> I agree. How the hell did it go from being able to buy a 5D doe permit in December if you needed one, to selling out on the first day of over the counter???? Limits per hunter need to be established. No one needs more than 5 deer in their freezer. Do PETA people really go through a hunter education class, buy a license then purchase thousands of tags to "save" a deers life? I never believed that old wives tale but are there that many idiot hunters trying to wipe out does?
> 
> I shouldn't question a persons need for food for their family but seeing some of these idiots in line buying 20-30 tags is just ridiculous.


I disagree Matt.You put in the tags in the hands of the people who will use them and that's especially true in the SE and SW part of the state where access is limited.As far as needing that many deer,my son and I kill anywhere from 9-12 deer/yr and ever deer is used.I actually have an empty freezer right now and we killed 10 last year.I do agree that buying 20-30 tags is out of line.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> I agree. How the hell did it go from being able to buy a 5D doe permit in December if you needed one, to selling out on the first day of over the counter???? Limits per hunter need to be established. No one needs more than 5 deer in their freezer. Do PETA people really go through a hunter education class, buy a license then purchase thousands of tags to "save" a deers life? I never believed that old wives tale but are there that many idiot hunters trying to wipe out does?
> 
> I shouldn't question a persons need for food for their family but seeing some of these idiots in line buying 20-30 tags is just ridiculous.


Matt, I got a farm in 5C 180 acres , that is just polluted with deer . I can pretty much kill multi able deer ever sit , during the gun season and during the rut there are mornings I have seen over 35+ deer . I could probably kill 10-15 deer out of there and not even put a dent in the herd . I pretty much have to lie to the landowner about what i kill , just not to loose the property .


----------



## fap1800

5C and 5D allocations used to also be a lot higher in years past. It wasn't too long ago where 5C had over 100,000 tags IIRC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> 5C and 5D allocations used to also be a lot higher in years past. It wasn't too long ago where 5C had over 100,000 tags IIRC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to be 120,000


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> there's nothing the PGC can do about it.


You and I will ALWAYS disagree on this issue and without getting too personal, let me just say I know first hand that at least one member of the Executive team has continuously found ways to get what HE wants and what is good for HIS various groups. This is true from his days as a small business owner, township official, and even in his various roles with the PAGC. I have no time for the continued "poor PAGC" mentality....if they wanted something done, really something done - they could do it. There is enough authority within that agency to coordinate efforts/plans to get what they need, the real question/dilemma is agreeing on what is needed and strategically focusing efforts. I think most forget, you have to dig for worms before you catch a fish and one job would not necessarily relate to the other...strategy is needed, not bending knee to the other legislative agencies or constituents. AR's weren't a big hit, neither was Alt's bear study, at least initially...they made a decision, coordinated efforts and got it done, same with WMU boundaries, tag allocations, etc...when ANYONE wants something bad enough there are ways to get it done.

Maybe I am being too naive and giving The Commission too much credit for intellect, I'd like to think that at least the Executive Branch could piece together a plan to help themselves, help others. However, my personal experience, at least with one and I don't want to paint with a broad brush, is that they are more interested in helping themselves.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> Used to be 120,000


How long ago was that? Couldn't be much more than 5 years or so. That's a reduction of 50,000 tags, which certainly accounts for the lack of OTC availability.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Matt, I got a farm in 5C 180 acres , that is just polluted with deer . I can pretty much kill multi able deer ever sit , during the gun season and during the rut there are mornings I have seen over 35+ deer . I could probably kill 10-15 deer out of there and not even put a dent in the herd . I pretty much have to lie to the landowner about what i kill , just not to loose the property .


Education is key, I landed a property once because the previous group wasn't "killing enough deer" according to the landowner. The group of 4 didn't' believe in killing doe, and the landowner didn't realize we are a one-buck state, that you needed different permits for buck and doe, and that there were different seasons. Year one in that property we took roughly 9 doe and two buck, giving the landowner his fill of ground venison (that's what he wanted) , jerky and snack sticks and summer sausage. I was able to accomplish that by inviting family and friends to hunt with me, which invites another problem...some landowners might grant you permission, but don't want a parade of folks through their property all saying, "I'm with Joe". I've actually had very promising propositions fizzle out right in front of me when I've asked about my son, brother, or father occaissionally accompanying me. I;ve learned NEVER to use "safety" as a rationale for an extra-body as it almost instantly plants injury liability thoughts in the landonwers head.

Just so hard for me to believe that with ALL of the wooded land I pass by everyday on my 2-hour daily commute that landing permission to archery hunt would be this difficult. While I do feel as though I earned the spoilage with my dedication to the family, I have definitely been spoiled for the last 23 years with the Glenmoore opportunity. Now that that has faded, I am desperately hoping to meet someone who will afford me the opportunity soon, season is approaching fast. The DE opportunity has fizzled, can't even get a return call...could be they are still "summering" in Marha's Vinyard, but who knows.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

the doe tag system is a hassle you almost couldn't make it worse if you tried


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Education is key, I landed a property once because the previous group wasn't "killing enough deer" according to the landowner. The group of 4 didn't' believe in killing doe, and the landowner didn't realize we are a one-buck state, that you needed different permits for buck and doe, and that there were different seasons. Year one in that property we took roughly 9 doe and two buck, giving the landowner his fill of ground venison (that's what he wanted) , jerky and snack sticks and summer sausage. I was able to accomplish that by inviting family and friends to hunt with me, which invites another problem...some landowners might grant you permission, but don't want a parade of folks through their property all saying, "I'm with Joe". I've actually had very promising propositions fizzle out right in front of me when I've asked about my son, brother, or father occaissionally accompanying me. I;ve learned NEVER to use "safety" as a rationale for an extra-body as it almost instantly plants injury liability thoughts in the landonwers head.
> 
> Just so hard for me to believe that with ALL of the wooded land I pass by everyday on my 2-hour daily commute that landing permission to archery hunt would be this difficult. While I do feel as though I earned the spoilage with my dedication to the family, I have definitely been spoiled for the last 23 years with the Glenmoore opportunity. Now that that has faded, I am desperately hoping to meet someone who will afford me the opportunity soon, season is approaching fast. The DE opportunity has fizzled, can't even get a return call...could be they are still "summering" in Marha's Vinyard, but who knows.
> 
> Joe


I have ask him once about bringing my daughter and he was not for it . I pretty much told him straight up , I can't kill the amount of deer you want killed by myself. I used to do my share of homework , finding places that looked good by driving by getting home pulling it up on Goggle maps . It got to a point anymore i don't waste my time , it is so frustrating that there is so much land to hunt and you can't get permission on anything anymore . You don't need a ton of land to kill deer , just need to be smart about the way you hunt it . But you can't even get permission on small tracts anymore . Anymore I thank god I have the few properties I have to hunt , and do what I need to keep them. How many times do you need to hear the work 'no' or 'have a door slammed in your face' ?


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> You and I will ALWAYS disagree on this issue and without getting too personal, let me just say I know first hand that at least one member of the Executive team has continuously found ways to get what HE wants and what is good for HIS various groups. This is true from his days as a small business owner, township official, and even in his various roles with the PAGC. I have no time for the continued "poor PAGC" mentality....if they wanted something done, really something done - they could do it. There is enough authority within that agency to coordinate efforts/plans to get what they need, the real question/dilemma is agreeing on what is needed and strategically focusing efforts. I think most forget, you have to dig for worms before you catch a fish and one job would not necessarily relate to the other...strategy is needed, not bending knee to the other legislative agencies or constituents. AR's weren't a big hit, neither was Alt's bear study, at least initially...they made a decision, coordinated efforts and got it done, same with WMU boundaries, tag allocations, etc...when ANYONE wants something bad enough there are ways to get it done.
> 
> Maybe I am being too naive and giving The Commission too much credit for intellect, I'd like to think that at least the Executive Branch could piece together a plan to help themselves, help others. However, my personal experience, at least with one and I don't want to paint with a broad brush, is that they are more interested in helping themselves.
> 
> Joe


I'm not being personal either but you're completely wrong.The PGC doesn't want the county treasures involved but they have no choice because it's a legislative decision.Over the years,there's been plenty of jack wagons serving on the BOC but it takes a majority vote to get anything done.One commissioner doesn't run the show.AR,herd reductions,WMU's and the fawn mortality study were all part of the package that Alt brought along.he demanded that he got what he wanted or he would walk and that's basically what happened in the beginning.I agree that not many were happy with herd reduction,even though it was needed badly but AR and the fawn study were both pretty popular and continue to be.The fawn mortality study wasn't funded by the PGC so I don't know why anyone would ***** about.It was funded by several different outside organizations including the Heinz foundation and the results are nationally renowned.It was the first large scale study of it's kind and it shed a tremendous amount of light on the subject.It makes no sense that anyone would oppose it.I really don't believe that you have even the smallest grasp on how handcuffed the PGC is by the legislators.They get very little of what they want because the legislators hold them hostage.they want complete control over the agency and it's resources,which would be a huge disastter for hunters.The PGC hasn't had a license increase in over 19 years and that hurts the sportsmen,not the individuals working at the PGC.We have a major problem with CWD right now and it was caused in a large part by the legislators.The PGC always enforced the deer farm and because they were "too strict",so the whiny deer farmers cried to their legislators and they in turn handed the authority over to the Dept of AG.They took a laxed approach and now we have cwd in the wild herd in several areas,which is a huge problem.Yes,the way antlerless allocations are done is stupid system but there's nothing the PGC can do about it.The county treasures make $1 off of every license and they don't want to lose that revenue and the legislators aren't about to let that happen.


----------



## pope125

TauntoHawk said:


> the doe tag system is a hassle you almost couldn't make it worse if you tried


I was sitting in the court house yesterday morning got there 2 hours early , and I was thinking this is nuts just to get a few doe tags . Felt like it was something you would do in the 80's not in 2017.


----------



## fap1800

I think it might be safe to say that PA has the most asinine licensing system in the country. Pretty sad when states like NY and IL are much more competent.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I'll gladly pay double to cover you guys from having to deal with hunting PA. :wink:

I agree the system could use help, but the constant whining about it gets old fast. Make the best of it and move along, or find something else to do. Still think we have a tremendous deal in PA for $20...

Pope, I've forgotten, how many deer does your landowner ask to have harvested off that acreage?


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm not being personal either but you're completely wrong.The PGC doesn't want the county treasures involved but they have no choice because it's a legislative decision.Over the years,there's been plenty of jack wagons serving on the BOC but it takes a majority vote to get anything done.One commissioner doesn't run the show.AR,herd reductions,WMU's and the fawn mortality study were all part of the package that Alt brought along.he demanded that he got what he wanted or he would walk and that's basically what happened in the beginning.I agree that not many were happy with herd reduction,even though it was needed badly but AR and the fawn study were both pretty popular and continue to be.The fawn mortality study wasn't funded by the PGC so I don't know why anyone would ***** about.It was funded by several different outside organizations including the Heinz foundation and the results are nationally renowned.It was the first large scale study of it's kind and it shed a tremendous amount of light on the subject.It makes no sense that anyone would oppose it.I really don't believe that you have even the smallest grasp on how handcuffed the PGC is by the legislators.They get very little of what they want because the legislators hold them hostage.they want complete control over the agency and it's resources,which would be a huge disastter for hunters.The PGC hasn't had a license increase in over 19 years and that hurts the sportsmen,not the individuals working at the PGC.We have a major problem with CWD right now and it was caused in a large part by the legislators.The PGC always enforced the deer farm and because they were "too strict",so the whiny deer farmers cried to their legislators and they in turn handed the authority over to the Dept of AG.They took a laxed approach and now we have cwd in the wild herd in several areas,which is a huge problem.Yes,the way antlerless allocations are done is stupid system but there's nothing the PGC can do about it.The county treasures make $1 off of every license and they don't want to lose that revenue and the legislators aren't about to let that happen.


You're right Doug - I don't understand, thanks for sharing your thoughts on the matter. Your insight is always appreciated. 

I am not a believer in the notion "there is no alternative". If folks want to continue to make excuses for the talking-heads in the PAGC that fail to get anything real accomplished (even off of their own agenda which rarely reflects constituents concerns) either because they are not intelligent enough, savvy enough, coercive enough, efficient enough, cooperative enough,etc...that's fine....I've been in the meetings, both locally and at the State level and witnessed on many more than one occasion the buffoonery that they called meetings, some being conducted without even proper quorum...I wonder if they are so frustrated, why they stay part of the "team"?

Joe


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> I'll gladly pay double to cover you guys from having to deal with hunting PA. :wink:
> 
> I agree the system could use help, but the constant whining about it gets old fast. Make the best of it and move along, or find something else to do. Still think we have a tremendous deal in PA for $20...
> 
> Pope, I've forgotten, how many deer does your landowner ask to have harvested off that acreage?


He wants 15-20 , but the guy has not one clue about hunting or first thing about managing a deer herd . I shot 7 there last year , he texted me last week and ask how many tags I had for the coming year . There is a lot of pressure around his , then they just start piling in there during the season . There are some big old does in there that have been hunted and are very smart . Not and easy property to hunt either , you have to hunt the edges you go into the middle of the farm you blow every deer out of there .


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> You're right Doug - I don't understand, thanks for sharing your thoughts on the matter. Your insight is always appreciated.
> 
> I am not a believer in the notion "there is no alternative". If folks want to continue to make excuses for the talking-heads in the PAGC that fail to get anything real accomplished (even off of their own agenda which rarely reflects constituents concerns) either because they are not intelligent enough, savvy enough, coercive enough, efficient enough, cooperative enough,etc...that's fine....I've been in the meetings, both locally and at the State level and witnessed on many more than one occasion the buffoonery that they called meetings, some being conducted without even proper quorum...I wonder if they are so frustrated, why they stay part of the "team"?
> 
> Joe


LOL.Of course there's an alternative but the alternative lies with state legislature, yet you continue to beat on the PGC when they have no say in the matter.


----------



## Matt Musto

My complaint is not really the doe allocation per zone, which i know a lot of guys disagree on, but more on doe permits per hunter. Doug I know you and your son take a good amount every year and you use them. That is great. But the amount of guys buying up 20 tags then handing them to friends who were to lazy to draw or killing 20 does and leaving them at the butcher because they don't want to pay costs to have them processed......I here guys bragging about this, in line to buy doe tags. My butcher has hundreds and hundreds of pounds of unclaimed deer meat at the end of the season every year. 

I feel they need to allow for 1 permit at first drawing, then only two more in a second round unsold. After that it is an earn a doe purchase from your local court house. Still will also make people report their kills. I know everyone will say guys will poach deer if they don't get tags but that happens now.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> He wants 15-20 , but the guy has not one clue about hunting or first thing about managing a deer herd . I shot 7 there last year , he texted me last week and ask how many tags I had for the coming year . There is a lot of pressure around his , them they just start piling in there during the season . There are some big old does in there that have been hunted and are very smart .


Bob, you should get him lined up with the red tag program and he could get you the tags without any cost on your end. Plus it opens up your season in the summer after fawning occurs.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> LOL.Of course there's an alternative but the alternative lies with state legislature, yet you continue to beat on the PGC when they have no say in the matter.


Would it be unreasonable to expect the PGC to work collaboratively with the legislature on the development of joint goals and action plans to achieve those goals? 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Bob, you should get him lined up with the red tag program and he could get you the tags without any cost on your end. Plus it opens up your season in the summer after fawning occurs.


Did that with a local property - helped a lot with thinning the herd. Lasted about 5 years and then the landowner stopped. He thought things were better with regard to the amount of deer damage that was happening to his $35K landscape. It is a way to stack em'-up, we had the local donation center on speed dial for a couple years.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

LetThemGrow said:


> I'll gladly pay double to cover you guys from having to deal with hunting PA. :wink:
> 
> I agree the system could use help, but the constant whining about it gets old fast. Make the best of it and move along, or find something else to do. Still think we have a tremendous deal in PA for $20...
> 
> Pope, I've forgotten, how many deer does your landowner ask to have harvested off that acreage?


I myself, do not want to sound like a complainer. I did get all the tags I needed, I have a ton of deer around my properties, so I don't have anything I should be moaning about. I'm just blowing off a little steam at the greed and wanton waste I see happening down here in the SE corner. Tags are becoming a hot ticket over the last couple of seasons. 

However, I'm still waiting for Sunday hunting lol


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Would it be unreasonable to expect the PGC to work collaboratively with the legislature on the development of joint goals and action plans to achieve those goals?
> 
> Joe


Nope,which is why they have a legislative dir on staff.Do you really think this hasn't been discussed?It has been and to no avail,same as sunday hunting.You need to place the blame where it belongs.


----------



## dougell

I feel they need to allow for 1 permit at first drawing, then only two more in a second round unsold. After that it is an earn a doe purchase from your local court house. Still will also make people report their kills. I know everyone will say guys will poach deer if they don't get tags but that happens now. 

That would be a good idea.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Matt Musto said:


> My complaint is not really the doe allocation per zone, which i know a lot of guys disagree on, but more on doe permits per hunter. Doug I know you and your son take a good amount every year and you use them. That is great. But the amount of guys buying up 20 tags then handing them to friends who were to lazy to draw or killing 20 does and leaving them at the butcher because they don't want to pay costs to have them processed......I here guys bragging about this, in line to buy doe tags. My butcher has hundreds and hundreds of pounds of unclaimed deer meat at the end of the season every year.
> 
> I feel they need to allow for 1 permit at first drawing, then only two more in a second round unsold. After that it is an earn a doe purchase from your local court house. Still will also make people report their kills. I know everyone will say guys will poach deer if they don't get tags but that happens now.


Your butcher needs to sign up with "Hunters Sharing The Harvest" program. 

For years I've advocated the following: 1st doe tag purchased at time of license purchase. Outside of special regs, all bonus tags private land only. Limit 4 bonus tags per hunter, available in 2 allocations similar to now, with exception of being online. Raise the price to $10 or even $20 to pay for new system and still give County their money. 

Joe...I'd rather eliminate my property taxes which are mismanaged by a few people on my local school district board, than worry about politics in Harrisburg. But maybe that's because it's that painful time of year when I'm reminded I'll never really own my property, only keep paying increased amounts to a never satisfied "thirst" for tax money.


----------



## dougell

The public land in vast areas receives min pressure and needs more tags.Private land needs to utilize DMAP.It's a simple process and the landowner keeps full control over who gets the tags.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Nope,which is why they have a legislative dir on staff.Do you really think this hasn't been discussed?It has been and to no avail,same as sunday hunting.You need to place the blame where it belongs.


OK - I blame all of the Legislatures and PGC Executive officers who can't sit together in a room and develop reasonable shared goals, complete with defined shared responsibilities, in an action plan geared toward the attainment of said goals. Hopefully, everyone can accept that as a reasonable gripe/whne. I think the reasonable expectation of effective collaboration is widely expected in an overwhelming majority of professional endeavors.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

LetThemGrow said:


> Your butcher needs to sign up with "Hunters Sharing The Harvest" program.
> 
> For years I've advocated the following: 1st doe tag purchased at time of license purchase. Outside of special regs, all bonus tags private land only. Limit 4 bonus tags per hunter, available in 2 allocations similar to now, with exception of being online. Raise the price to $10 or even $20 to pay for new system and still give County their money.
> 
> Joe...I'd rather eliminate my property taxes which are mismanaged by a few people on my local school district board, than worry about politics in Harrisburg. But maybe that's because it's that painful time of year when I'm reminded I'll never really own my property, only keep paying increased amounts to a never satisfied "thirst" for tax money.


I believe they are. Still they take an order, some of it processed, then the hunters don't show up to claim their order. They end up losing a lot of money from these a-holes


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Did that with a local property - helped a lot with thinning the herd. Lasted about 5 years and then the landowner stopped. He thought things were better with regard to the amount of deer damage that was happening to his $35K landscape. It is a way to stack em'-up, we had the local donation center on speed dial for a couple years.
> 
> Joe


Red tag only allows one deer per hunter/property and it's only for agriculture damage not landscaping.I imagine Pope's prop owner wouldn't want 20 more hunters if pope is the only one allowed to hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Joe...I'd rather eliminate my property taxes which are mismanaged by a few people on my local school district board, than worry about politics in Harrisburg. But maybe that's because it's that painful time of year when I'm reminded I'll never really own my property, only keep paying increased amounts to a never satisfied "thirst" for tax money.



I agree, you're local school board will have a larger direct impact over your life than anything going on in Harrisburg and many times even Washington. I hope your children are getting their monies worth....my youngest brother lives in a really bad school District and has chosen to send his oldest to private high school $15k on top of what he is required to pay in school taxes to a District that is widely recognized as "failing"....that's a problem.

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> OK - I blame all of the Legislatures and PGC Executive officers who can't sit together in a room and develop reasonable shared goals, complete with defined shared responsibilities, in an action plan geared toward the attainment of said goals. Hopefully, everyone can accept that as a reasonable gripe/whne. I think the reasonable expectation of effective collaboration is widely expected in an overwhelming majority of professional endeavors.
> 
> Joe


The PGC has been willing.The legislature says no.All common sense and rationality goes out the window when politics are involved.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Red tag only allows one deer per hunter/property and it's only for agriculture damage not landscaping.I imagine Pope's prop owner wouldn't want 20 more hunters if pope is the only one allowed to hunt.


Maybe it wasn't "red tag" the owner had an allotment of tags, we showed up and he gave us one. I killed 3 in one weekend, each had a tag in its ear - donation centers won't take them without one...could have been some other program, but it worked.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> .All common sense and rationality goes out the window when politics are involved.


CNN is a constant reminder of that (lol)


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Red tag only allows one deer per hunter/property and it's only for agriculture damage not landscaping.I imagine Pope's prop owner wouldn't want 20 more hunters if pope is the only one allowed to hunt.


Doug the rules are different in 5C and 5D. It makes note of that on the PAGC website, but does not specify the actual rules. One property that I hunt has them and he is a landscaper. The property is his tree farm/nursery. I'm not sure if it is one permit per hunter either, although I only killed one doe a few years back. My landowner no longer participates either.


----------



## dougell

A nursery is commercial and would qualify as agriculture.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Red tag only allows one deer per hunter/property and it's only for agriculture damage not landscaping.I imagine Pope's prop owner wouldn't want 20 more hunters if pope is the only one allowed to hunt.


That will never happen , not sure how to explain it but this guy is tuff . Ever deer I shoot , I have to drag out .I ask to put a game cart in his barn , told me no . Boy you have to swallow a lot , just not to loose a property around here .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> That will never happen , not sure how to explain it but this guy is tuff . Ever deer I shoot , I have to drag out .I ask to put a game cart in his barn , told me no . Boy you have to swallow a lot , just not to loose a property around here .


The owner won't let you use a non-motorized two-wheel cart to haul deer out? That's crazy.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sounds like it's the owners way or no way. Guess he pays the taxes he can call the shots, weird as they are.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Hello there gents. Super busy summer for me as I'm guiding smallmouth fishing on the Susquehanna full time. This year will be no different from the rest, come November i will be pounding public land. My October is pretty full with guide trips. I'm actually venturing to Ohio this year also. Planning on going when our season ends to hunt the rut unless I tag out sooner here. I'm always still lurking just not posting as much these days. Good luck to everyone, il be giving updates from time to time.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, you're local school board will have a larger direct impact over your life than anything going on in Harrisburg and many times even Washington. I hope your children are getting their monies worth....my youngest brother lives in a really bad school District and has chosen to send his oldest to private high school $15k on top of what he is required to pay in school taxes to a District that is widely recognized as "failing"....that's a problem.
> 
> Joe


I'm amazed by a lot of things and the first and foremost is how few people turn out for a local election when those people have the most bearing on your life. I'm also amazed by what happens to otherwise normal people when they get elected to office. We had a big row here a couple years ago because the school board thought the most prudent use of tax payer funds was to build a $6.5 million parking garage for the school buses. "It wouldn't be extravagant" they said. This from the same board that just completed the new elementary school with all electric blinds. 'Cause that will help kids learn. Fortunately, the zoning board disallowed the construction and most of the school board has now been voted out. But I don't "get" how these people run their households. On another occasion, we got the newsletter telling us how far off the annual budget for the township was. It was several hundred thousand short. (And that was optimistic.) A week later, I got a survey asking what services should be added or improved. I responded by asking "Didn't you mean eliminated"? Crickets.


----------



## Billy H

Actually 6.5 million for a parking garage big enough to accommodate buses is a bargain. Probably came about because of the inforcement of having all snow and or ice removed from the roofs of vehicles. One lawsuit from an ice hit could far exceed that 6.5. Now power blinds is a pure waste of tax dollars, but I'll bet the architect liked the percentage on that one.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> The owner won't let you use a non-motorized two-wheel cart to haul deer out? That's crazy.


No, its ok its a good workout . Is what it is , its his property . I did buy a game cart last week that I will keep in my truck thru the season , so that should be a big help .


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> I'm amazed by a lot of things and the first and foremost is how few people turn out for a local election when those people have the most bearing on your life. I'm also amazed by what happens to otherwise normal people when they get elected to office. We had a big row here a couple years ago because the school board thought the most prudent use of tax payer funds was to build a $6.5 million parking garage for the school buses. "It wouldn't be extravagant" they said. This from the same board that just completed the new elementary school with all electric blinds. 'Cause that will help kids learn. Fortunately, the zoning board disallowed the construction and most of the school board has now been voted out. But I don't "get" how these people run their households. On another occasion, we got the newsletter telling us how far off the annual budget for the township was. It was several hundred thousand short. (And that was optimistic.) A week later, I got a survey asking what services should be added or improved. I responded by asking "Didn't you mean eliminated"? Crickets.


We've got a lot of the local elected officials that are fond of saying "It won't raise taxes. We can get a federal grant." I said to the one "I pay federal taxes too." Crickets.


----------



## tca126

Anyone have any further information on the EHD reported in the Southwest PA area. I'm in the Aliquippa area and have not heard any localized reports, but it is supposedly very close to the area.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I have read about EHD in Beaver county on another forum.


----------



## nick060200

anyone get 2nd round tags in the mail yet?


----------



## LetThemGrow

nick060200 said:


> anyone get 2nd round tags in the mail yet?


Yep Monday. Waiting on 3rd round to be mailed.


----------



## nick060200

LetThemGrow said:


> Yep Monday. Waiting on 3rd round to be mailed.


What's 3rd round? I thought it was 2nd round unsold and then OTC


----------



## River420Bottom

tca126 said:


> Anyone have any further information on the EHD reported in the Southwest PA area. I'm in the Aliquippa area and have not heard any localized reports, but it is supposedly very close to the area.


EHD has been prevalent in previous years in our area, but with the amount of rain received this fall I would think it have a minimal effect, also I haven't found any random dead bucks this year which is weird, normally I find at least one.. not complaining though


----------



## rogersb

nick060200 said:


> anyone get 2nd round tags in the mail yet?


Got mine a week or so ago. 5 Saturdays to go


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> The DE opportunity has fizzled, can't even get a return call...could be they are still "summering" in Marha's Vinyard, but who knows.
> 
> Joe


Ahhh, that sucks. I was coming in here to see if you had posted about that spot.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nick060200 said:


> What's 3rd round? I thought it was 2nd round unsold and then OTC


I sent for tag #3 to arrive just before they went to OTC. So yes that would be 2nd round, my bad.


----------



## nicko

I received both of my 3A tags from the 1st round of sales and the 1st round of unsold tags a couple weeks ago. Today I received my two 5C tags that went in for the 2nd round of unsold tags. All tags in hand now.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Education is key, I landed a property once because the previous group wasn't "killing enough deer" according to the landowner. The group of 4 didn't' believe in killing doe, and the landowner didn't realize we are a one-buck state, that you needed different permits for buck and doe, and that there were different seasons. Year one in that property we took roughly 9 doe and two buck, giving the landowner his fill of ground venison (that's what he wanted) , jerky and snack sticks and summer sausage. I was able to accomplish that by inviting family and friends to hunt with me, which invites another problem...some landowners might grant you permission, but don't want a parade of folks through their property all saying, "I'm with Joe". I've actually had very promising propositions fizzle out right in front of me when I've asked about my son, brother, or father occaissionally accompanying me. I;ve learned NEVER to use "safety" as a rationale for an extra-body as it almost instantly plants injury liability thoughts in the landonwers head.
> 
> Just so hard for me to believe that with ALL of the wooded land I pass by everyday on my 2-hour daily commute that landing permission to archery hunt would be this difficult. While I do feel as though I earned the spoilage with my dedication to the family, I have definitely been spoiled for the last 23 years with the Glenmoore opportunity. Now that that has faded, I am desperately hoping to meet someone who will afford me the opportunity soon, season is approaching fast. *The DE opportunity has fizzled, can't even get a return call.*..could be they are still "summering" in Marha's Vinyard, but who knows.
> 
> Joe


That sucks Joe. Hope something turns up for you.


----------



## Billy H

Saw a harvester mowing down corn today.


----------



## JV3HUNTER

Anybody in Area 1A get their doe tags back yet?


----------



## forkhorn83

JV3HUNTER said:


> Anybody in Area 1A get their doe tags back yet?


Yeah - I received mine back a few weeks ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Saw a harvester mowing down corn today.


Seems early but with all the rain we've had this year, the corn I have seen around here is really high. That said, I have no idea what farmers look for when deciding to harvest corn.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Seems early but with all the rain we've had this year, the corn I have seen around here is really high. That said, I have no idea what farmers look for when deciding to harvest corn.


I was always told they need it dry, if the corn isn't dried out it will mold in the silo pretty fast


----------



## dougell

It depends on what they're doing with it but Aug seems pretty early.Most of the corn is still standing around here til the middle of Nov or dec.A lot of farmers are selling it to an ethanol plant and it has to be almost completely dry.If it's not dry enough,they have to pay to have it dried.


----------



## vonfoust

I've seen guys take it down early when there wasn't enough to harvest. Just took it down and planted winter grains when the corn didn't produce. Doesn't seem like this is the year for that though. I know when we talk to farmers in North Dakota they are looking for an exact water %, when it hit's that number they are harvesting right then. All night if need be, straight through until it's done.


----------



## dougell

It has to be dry to pick but I'm not sure how dry it has to be if they mulch it into silage.Some guys pack it tight under plastic so it ferments.


----------



## Mathias

First hard antlers I've seen.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper69

Still in velvet here.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice bucks viper!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> First hard antlers I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice! Wide boy. That upstate?


----------



## Mathias

Bucks county

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> Bucks county
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice!!


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Bucks county
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good genetics there!


----------



## Mathias

Needs some time yet

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

For sure. But if he makes it he could be really nice. I have one on the wall that looks very similar to him. Actually have him in the same pose as the buck you caught on camera.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> It depends on what they're doing with it but Aug seems pretty early.Most of the corn is still standing around here til the middle of Nov or dec.A lot of farmers are selling it to an ethanol plant and it has to be almost completely dry.If it's not dry enough,they have to pay to have it dried.


Don't know why they are cutting and don't care why they are cutting it. I can only hope the property adjacent to my 110 acres gets cut before too long. Last two years he never cut it till December.


----------



## dougell

That can make it tough.The last two years we've had huge mast crops and that just spreads the deer out and they have no reason to be on their feet.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Why can't it simply be OTC online? Lots of states do that. Having to fill out the same application multiple times for multiple tags is quite ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because that would make too much sence.
Units with 100% first round would be otc and second round would be draw with pp for unsuccessful.


----------



## wyrnutz

This weather cooling down has me a little optimistic for early season in 5C / 5D.
I just received permission to hunt a field that is 15 acres. Beans in it now, bordered by 2 nice tree lines. Deer are hitting the beans now, they use the tree lines as a through way to a patch of woods and water.
Hoping this is a good sign and better things to come for my family and I.

Brian


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Because that would make too much sence.
> Units with 100% first round would be otc and second round would be draw with pp for unsuccessful.


I'd be fine with that. 

How's it going out there? Any luck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> I'd be fine with that.
> 
> How's it going out there? Any luck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely exhausted and at a motel for some recovery. Shot one Tues evening and by the time I went a mile back for the wife and we processed it and got it back to camp it was 3 o'clock in the morning. Started the 5 mile pack out yesterday at 4:30 and got it at the vehicle around 1 am and then to bed at 2 only to get up at 5.30 for the drive out to the processor. Wife was an absolute Rockstar helper for a woman. 

Bet your getting pumped about now.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Absolutely exhausted and at a motel for some recovery. Shot one Tues evening and by the time I went a mile back for the wife and we processed it and got it back to camp it was 3 o'clock in the morning. Started the 5 mile pack out yesterday at 4:30 and got it at the vehicle around 1 am and then to bed at 2 only to get up at 5.30 for the drive out to the processor. Wife was an absolute Rockstar helper for a woman.
> 
> Bet your getting pumped about now.


That's awesome. Congrats! Post a few pics when you get a chance. Elk hunting sure ain't easy and I'm not sure I buy all the talk about how good the pain is when you're packing it out. 

Yeah it's getting to crunch time. Fly out to Omaha and my buddy from IL will pick me up from there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> That's awesome. Congrats! Post a few pics when you get a chance. Elk hunting sure ain't easy and I'm not sure I buy all the talk about how good the pain is when you're packing it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics are on the wife's phone so it might not be until I get home in a couple weeks. Probably gonna do an overnighter in the adjoining unit I'll draw next year and get a B tag and bottle of bourbon for the solo part after the wife flys back.

Cool thing was it was our anniversary the day I got him and both of us forgot until halfway through the pack out last night.

Best of luck on your trip and I'd really like to see some camp picks when you get back.


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 6232865


----------



## adr1601

Didn't realize it would be this easy to post from her phone.
View attachment 6232871


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 6232877


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a fine Bull


----------



## PAbigbear

adr1601 said:


> View attachment 6232865


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Great job on the elk. Sounds like some great memories. Congrats!


----------



## billp1044

Congrats on the elk

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Got permission to hunt a new piece of property today. It's 46 Acres which is decent size for where I am at. Going to hang two cameras and do some scouting today.


----------



## TauntoHawk

adr1601 said:


> View attachment 6232865


absolutely awesome, that will get my blood pumping this morning, I'm about 6 weeks out from Idaho


----------



## nicko

Not much showing up during daylight on public land but the nighttime is a different story. 

https://youtu.be/gL2-jBnWC5c

https://youtu.be/4yva1Olm1i4


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I disagree Matt.You put in the tags in the hands of the people who will use them and that's especially true in the SE and SW part of the state where access is limited.As far as needing that many deer,my son and I kill anywhere from 9-12 deer/yr and ever deer is used.I actually have an empty freezer right now and we killed 10 last year.I do agree that buying 20-30 tags is out of line.


We have a group of hunters on the neighboring to ours that starts killing every deer that walks by them in September. The effect is noticeable. The deer avoid that property, and ours congregating on the nearby properties that don't allow hunting. Neither of these guys eat any deer they kill. 3/4 of the time they don't track them if they go out of sight. The glut of tags simply promotes wanton killing and the idea that resources are unlimited. The end result is that after a week or two of a slaughterfest nobody else gets the opportunity to shoot a deer because they've been chased off by greedy, trigger-happy guys that just like killing. I will NEVER agree with the unlimited tag scenario. There are so many places you can't hunt in Southeastern PA having a guy with 15 tags in his pocket isn't going to fix the overpopulation issue.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Pics are on the wife's phone so it might not be until I get home in a couple weeks. Probably gonna do an overnighter in the adjoining unit I'll draw next year and get a B tag and bottle of bourbon for the solo part after the wife flys back.
> 
> Cool thing was it was our anniversary the day I got him and both of us forgot until halfway through the pack out last night.
> 
> Best of luck on your trip and I'd really like to see some camp picks when you get back.


That's great! Nice bull. And this was just OTC CO, right? That makes it even more impressive. 

Thanks. I'll be sure to take a bunch of pics.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> It depends on what they're doing with it but Aug seems pretty early.Most of the corn is still standing around here til the middle of Nov or dec.A lot of farmers are selling it to an ethanol plant and it has to be almost completely dry.If it's not dry enough,they have to pay to have it dried.


August is usually silage season. The corn is cut before it is dry.


----------



## jacobh

Man Nick that second buck has your camera pegged


----------



## Mr. October

adr1601 said:


> Absolutely exhausted and at a motel for some recovery. Shot one Tues evening and by the time I went a mile back for the wife and we processed it and got it back to camp it was 3 o'clock in the morning. Started the 5 mile pack out yesterday at 4:30 and got it at the vehicle around 1 am and then to bed at 2 only to get up at 5.30 for the drive out to the processor. Wife was an absolute Rockstar helper for a woman.
> 
> Bet your getting pumped about now.


Awesome! Nice work. The packing out is hard . . but it is satisfying.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Man Nick that second buck has your camera pegged


Yeah, I have noticed that the older the deer are, the more aware they are of the camera and aresensitive to it. The young ones and a lot of does and fawns will walk right up to it and stare at it. The bucks on the other hand get particularly antsy. They don't like the infrared grid when it lights up. This is one of those times where I feel cameras can sometimes be a detriment to your hunting. If you're getting all daytime pictures then you don't have the infrared grid to worry about. But everything I'm picking up on these public lands is at night. Which when I think about it that way it's already a detriment to hunting ha ha.


----------



## dougell

Put them up as high as you can reach on the tree.


----------



## nicko

It's tough trying to find the perfect set up for a camera on public land around here. Any area that has good sign doesn't always have good trees and a lot of the trees are covered with vines and leafy growth. Since you cannot Cut anything on public land, trying to find the perfect tree will rarely ever happen.


----------



## vonfoust

adr1601 said:


> View attachment 6232865


That's awesome! Congratulations. I must have missed the state, was this Colorado?


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> That's great! Nice bull. And this was just OTC CO, right? That makes it even more impressive.
> 
> Thanks. I'll be sure to take a bunch of pics.


Yes otc. The grind of it gets old and I'll be glad to draw a better unit every other year now. 
I was saving my points for years and it kept me in otc.
Best of luck with yours. Is yours a gen tag?


----------



## adr1601

Colorado


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Yes otc. The grind of it gets old and I'll be glad to draw a better unit every other year now.
> I was saving my points for years and it kept me in otc.
> Best of luck with yours. Is yours a gen tag?


Oh I hear ya about saving points. I'm CO elk PP purgatory with 12. I'm done chasing 76 and will most likely be dropping down. Last year we pulled a nice limited draw in WY, but yes, this year we're going general.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Oh I hear ya about saving points. I'm CO elk PP purgatory with 12. I'm done chasing 76 and will most likely be dropping down. Last year we pulled a nice limited draw in WY, but yes, this year we're going general.


I was saving for awhile and got tired of it and dumped them last year. I'd much prefer to hunt a 1-2 point unit every other year.
I am building points to hunt the Bighorns in WY some day.
12 in co is like no man's land with point creep the way it is.o


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> We have a group of hunters on the neighboring to ours that starts killing every deer that walks by them in September. The effect is noticeable. The deer avoid that property, and ours congregating on the nearby properties that don't allow hunting. Neither of these guys eat any deer they kill. 3/4 of the time they don't track them if they go out of sight. The glut of tags simply promotes wanton killing and the idea that resources are unlimited. The end result is that after a week or two of a slaughterfest nobody else gets the opportunity to shoot a deer because they've been chased off by greedy, trigger-happy guys that just like killing. I will NEVER agree with the unlimited tag scenario. There are so many places you can't hunt in Southeastern PA having a guy with 15 tags in his pocket isn't going to fix the overpopulation issue.


How big are the properties you both hunt?


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> How big are the properties you both hunt?


They are small. Both properties are 6 acre wooded areas that are part of a greater wooded area. In the greater area there are some sections where owners let people hunt and others that don't. Probably a 50/50 mix. 

IMO, it takes a bit of cooperation when hunting these small suburban properties so that they don't get burned out.


----------



## dougell

It doesn't take much pressure to burn out 6 acres,regardless of how many tags.I thought you were gonna say like 80 acres.I know you guys have a unique situation but I would never expect to see deer on a consistent basis on any one 6 acre piece of land anywhere.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> It doesn't take much pressure to burn out 6 acres,regardless of how many tags.I thought you were gonna say like 80 acres.I know you guys have a unique situation but I would never expect to see deer on a consistent basis on any one 6 acre piece of land anywhere.


We do when those guys are elsewhere. All season. But they got kicked off their other hunting locations. Imagine that.


----------



## dougell

Point is,those guys would still be putting pressure on such a small area and altering the deer's patterns regardless of how many they shoot.If you constantly see deer on a small 6 acre piece of land,there isn't any shortage of deer around there.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> They are small. Both properties are 6 acre wooded areas that are part of a greater wooded area. In the greater area there are some sections where owners let people hunt and others that don't. Probably a 50/50 mix.
> 
> IMO, it takes a bit of cooperation when hunting these small suburban properties so that they don't get burned out.


I see post where guys are all pumped up about opening day , not sure how many stands guys hunt thru the season but I have seen plenty of guys hunt 2-3 stands thru the hole season . You got small properties you better hunt it smart , like you said don't take much to burn a property . IMO, I could careless about opening day or the first few weeks . Also mornings are about useless that time of year , very rarely will you have a good buck on his feet , most of the time there in there bed before daylight .


----------



## pope125

adr1601 said:


> View attachment 6232865



Congrats on a nice bull !


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Point is,those guys would still be putting pressure on such a small area and altering the deer's patterns regardless of how many they shoot.If you constantly see deer on a small 6 acre piece of land,there isn't any shortage of deer around there.


There is no shortage. There are a ton. And hunting smart is what is required which means hunting less often with as little consternation as possible. If these guys had 1 or 2 tags they'd be done opening week. But they buy a dozen or more each and march out there at every opportunity.


----------



## dougell

I got ya.You're saying the extra tags are causing them to hunt there longer,not that they're killing all the deer.I understand what you're saying but the PGC can't regulate tags so every small 6-10 acre piece of property has good hunting.You guys have more patience than I do.Hunting under those conditions wouldn't be worth it to me.I used to hunt a residential area that had 3500 acres open to hunt.Over the years,I had people crowd me out and screw the spots up.Usually they didn't even kill any deer.They just over hunted it,hunted the wrong wind,put stand in bad spots etc.My favorite was seeing guys climb down and leave during the last 30 minutes of light lol.It used to bug me a little but I had millions of other choices so it was no big deal.I realize you don't that that luxury.Today if I see a stand,it's a clear indication not to hunt anywhere near that area.I honestly haven't seen a hunter actually in the woods in about 4 years and that includes rifle season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Getting close now guys....

50 yard group is good enough for me...










Can't believe I waited this long to switch to a single-pin slider...WOW...what a difference!!! Dial the distance and shoot, no pin blurr, bow even seems sturdier (I know that can't be because of the site, but...)

Hope everyone is dialed in and washing cloths.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the nice Bull. 
Agreed Joe single pin it the way to go....









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Congrats on the nice Bull.
> Agreed Joe single pin it the way to go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


At least someone is getting good bucks on camera .


----------



## jacobh

Sweet buck Matt!!!! Yea I've got nothing close to that


----------



## wyrnutz

12-Ringer said:


> Getting close now guys....
> 
> 50 yard group is good enough for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I waited this long to switch to a single-pin slider...WOW...what a difference!!! Dial the distance and shoot, no pin blurr, bow even seems sturdier (I know that can't be because of the site, but...)
> 
> Hope everyone is dialed in and washing cloths.
> 
> Joe


Will have to re-fletch if you group any better Joe.
Washed clothes tonight, Hanging a stand tomorrow after work on my first piece of private.
Things look good now.

Brian


----------



## KMiha

Tried posting some trail cam pics, but AT still won't upload them from my phone or iPad. Oh well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## billp1044

Hung my stand yesterday; good luck to everyone going out on 9/16

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Will have to re-fletch if you group any better Joe.
> Washed clothes tonight, Hanging a stand tomorrow after work on my first piece of private.
> Things look good now.
> 
> Brian


LOL...I normally never shoot groups, I was just selling myself on the new site...to be honest I couldn't believe it...I went with a larger peep and a single pin, that combo for me is simply amazing. Like I said, I am smart enough to know its not the site, but it seems I hold the bow rock solid, even through a couple at the 100 yard target and surprisingly, I wasn't off all that much and when I was off it was on the horizontal access (I chalked it up to wind and my inexperience factoring it in:wink. I am sure that I am not unique in that the shooting the longer distances, is always a bit tougher on the bow arm as you're holding higher than usual...just really amazed. 

I should also mention that I moved over to the G5 CMAX rest and have it set as a limb driven rest - I was having a little trouble but 10-mins with Sean at LAS and we had it dialed in perfectly. Bullet holes with bare shafts and fletched arrows. I also added 1/2" to my arrow length, increased the inserts by 10 grains, and balanced with 4" duravanes with a 1-degree right offset, bull collars and standard nocks. This set show NO difference when I replace the nocks and collars with my blue lumenocks. I ended up with a 396 grain arrow traveling at 295fps on LAS's big chrony - 292fps on my home chrony....I am shooting a 60lb 2017 Centergy maxed out at 63lbs. this season. The Muzzy MX4s and Rage Chisel tips hit the same spot, so I still have some choices to make...went with the chisel tips for the first time last year and everything I shot died within 60 yards. Might be sticking with them this year, although I always have second thought when I see those big KS bruisers.

Joe


Joe


----------



## nicko

Looking good there Joe. Looks like you're ready.

Good lucking buck Matt. 

Less than 2 weeks to go. I'm heading up to Potter this week to move a stand and help my buddy set up a ladder stand. I also have a trail cam I'm going to set up and leave. I won't be back to check on it for almost two months but I've got my security box and Python lock to keep in place.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Looking good there Joe. Looks like you're ready.
> 
> Good lucking buck Matt.
> 
> Less than 2 weeks to go. I'm heading up to Potter this week to move a stand and help my buddy set up a ladder stand. I also have a trail cam I'm going to set up and leave. I won't be back to check on it for almost two months but I've got my security box and Python lock to keep in place.


My Pop and Uncle are leaving tomorrow and staying through the weekend. They'll be checking the food plots, cameras, and hanging the last few life lines. Stop by when you're around...if the red f150 is out front they're close by, if not in the house.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anybody know how the oaks are doing up in potter county? Specifically southern potter?
Have seen some trees down here that are loaded with acorns.


----------



## rogersb

HNTRDAVE said:


> Anybody know how the oaks are doing up in potter county? Specifically southern potter?
> Have seen some trees down here that are loaded with acorns.


I have a student whose family owns several hundred acres up there and he was telling me the acorns look good and his apple trees are loaded. 

Here in 3D in Luzerne county I am not seeing a lot of acorns. I went to the SGL yesterday for a couple hours walking the woods and didn't see any good sign or hear any falling.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...I normally never shoot groups, I was just selling myself on the new site...to be honest I couldn't believe it...I went with a larger peep and a single pin, that combo for me is simply amazing. Like I said, I am smart enough to know its not the site, but it seems I hold the bow rock solid, even through a couple at the 100 yard target and surprisingly, I wasn't off all that much and when I was off it was on the horizontal access (I chalked it up to wind and my inexperience factoring it in:wink. I am sure that I am not unique in that the shooting the longer distances, is always a bit tougher on the bow arm as you're holding higher than usual...just really amazed.
> 
> I should also mention that I moved over to the G5 CMAX rest and have it set as a limb driven rest - I was having a little trouble but 10-mins with Sean at LAS and we had it dialed in perfectly. Bullet holes with bare shafts and fletched arrows. I also added 1/2" to my arrow length, increased the inserts by 10 grains, and balanced with 4" duravanes with a 1-degree right offset, bull collars and standard nocks. This set show NO difference when I replace the nocks and collars with my blue lumenocks. I ended up with a 396 grain arrow traveling at 295fps on LAS's big chrony - 292fps on my home chrony....I am shooting a 60lb 2017 Centergy maxed out at 63lbs. this season. The Muzzy MX4s and Rage Chisel tips hit the same spot, so I still have some choices to make...went with the chisel tips for the first time last year and everything I shot died within 60 yards. Might be sticking with them this year, although I always have second thought when I see those big KS bruisers.
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> Joe


I tried the one pin slider route several times.It was great in the back yard and at 3-D shoots but I found it cumbersome to hunt with.More than once at 3D shoots,I shot at a longer target,forgot to move the pin and sailed an arrow way over the back at 20 yards.Some guys swear by them but I still like a simple 3 pin.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I tried the one pin slider route several times.It was great in the back yard and at 3-D shoots but I found it cumbersome to hunt with.More than once at 3D shoots,I shot at a longer target,forgot to move the pin and sailed an arrow way over the back at 20 yards.Some guys swear by them but I still like a simple 3 pin.


I have it set at ~27 yards and that single pin doesn't leave the 8-ring (approximately 6.5" circle) 10-45 yards. I rarely take shots over 45...if I am, I have plenty of time to get prepared...at least I hope so - this will be my first go around in the woods with one.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

rogersb said:


> I have a student whose family owns several hundred acres up there and he was telling me the acorns look good and his apple trees are loaded.
> 
> Here in 3D in Luzerne county I am not seeing a lot of acorns. I went to the SGL yesterday for a couple hours walking the woods and didn't see any good sign or hear any falling.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Mathias

My 3C orchard is loaded with apples, this year, after a couple of poor years. I never realized we had a pear tree until one of the kids found it.
No oaks in my area, a lot of Beech and quite a few of my tubed trees have fruit this year.
Planted some brassica this past weekend, it was finally dry enough to till. Maybe too late, time will tell.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> I have a student whose family owns several hundred acres up there and he was telling me the acorns look good and his apple trees are loaded.
> 
> Here in 3D in Luzerne county I am not seeing a lot of acorns. I went to the SGL yesterday for a couple hours walking the woods and didn't see any good sign or hear any falling.


Big acorn year in 3D last year and I have hardly ever seen 2 years in a row of nuts after a heavy production year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

White oak can produce acorns every year and red oak produces every other year.


----------



## yetihunter1

Uggg looks like I will be missing the first two weeks of the season....family obligations and weddings are taking over my September. The only day I had to hunt I am now going to set up a bait site for the NJ bear season....maybe its a sign to be patient and I will be rewarded with a buck this year.....atleast I hope so...


----------



## KylePA

Spent some time up at our family cabin in Southern Bradford county over the long weekend. The acorn numbers really looked down in our area. Saw a good amount of deer which was nice lots of does with fawns a 5 small bucks. Looking forward to getting up there the first weekend of the season. All the apple/pear trees driving around up there were absolutely loaded this year though.


----------



## schlep1967

Well the good news is I managed to get 3 antlerless tags in 5B. The bad news is I just got sent a work schedule that involves me being 90 miles from the woods I normally hunt every evening, for the first 2 weeks of the season. Losing 8 possible evening hunts before my season even starts.
Job interview this Friday. I might get out of that schedule yet.


----------



## bucco921

Strange about the acorn mast. They look great near our camp in 2C.


----------



## NEDYARB

bucco921 said:


> Strange about the acorn mast. They look great near our camp in 2C.


We had a bumper crop of white and red last year. This year appears to be exactly the same. I much prefer years with lean acorn production 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Food plots in Potter are looking good....getting some fertilizer down and checking cams later....


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Looking good joe.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Plots look good!


----------



## jrobbfd

New guy here from Bedford county enjoying the thread


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Plots look good!


The bear sure seem to like them










Tons of pictures of deer wwith their mouths full of green, just none of the big boys


----------



## bucco921

NEDYARB said:


> We had a bumper crop of white and red last year. This year appears to be exactly the same. I much prefer years with lean acorn production
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, IF.. I'm fortunate to have one of the few trees producing on my hunting grounds.


----------



## Scotty C

Here are a few critters Ill be chasing in PA this year.
View attachment 6239277

View attachment 6239273

View attachment 6239275

View attachment 6239271


----------



## 12-Ringer

jrobbfd said:


> New guy here from Bedford county enjoying the thread


Welcome aboard!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Scotty C said:


> Here are a few critters Ill be chasing in PA this year.
> View attachment 6239277
> 
> View attachment 6239273
> 
> View attachment 6239275
> 
> View attachment 6239271


plenty of motivation right there....

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

jrobbfd said:


> New guy here from Bedford county enjoying the thread


Welcome, I hunted Bedford County once, and fished Bob's Creek quite a few times. Beautiful country out your way.


----------



## Mathias

*









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

I saw a nice shooter 8 pointer out of velvet last night. 1/4 mile down the road from one of my spots. Was with 6 does and a spike in the beans. Looked about 120-130ish, big body, from 100 yards away through the binos


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice!

Joe


----------



## jrobbfd

Matt Musto said:


> Welcome, I hunted Bedford County once, and fished Bob's Creek quite a few times. Beautiful country out your way.


thank you it is a nice area. has problems like anywhere else in this state but some beautiful places to hunt


----------



## KylePA

Awesome picture Matt. I saw a big 10 about a mile from my house out of Velvet earlier this week. I just saw the forecast for the opener on Saturday 73 and a low of 55 and partly sunny. Can't believe the season is almost upon us already.


----------



## Billy H

Off topic. Pa cooks and smokers. If your a serious cook youll go to bowers chillie pepper fest in Bowers Pa. The amount of rubs and sauces is mind boggling. Tomorrow is the last day.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Doug hows tge acorn crop by u?


----------



## River420Bottom

NEDYARB said:


> We had a bumper crop of white and red last year. This year appears to be exactly the same. I much prefer years with lean acorn production
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They seem to be heavy again here in 2C, looking forward to it!! The fat on the deer we've taken the past two years has been unreal.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Heading up to camp Sunday to put up a couple stands,looks like ill be taking off a few days in November to get up there to hunt,this guy is keeping my weekends tied up for the time being


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Doug hows tge acorn crop by u?


Had a busy summer with baseball so I've only had the last two weekends to get out.The few places I checked out that had oaks looked pretty spotty,which is good for me but bad for the deer.I need to check out a few more places that have mostly oaks to be sure.Some of my favorite spots have no oak trees and if the mast crop is good,the deer vanish when the acorns start dropping.If the mast crop is poor,the places with no oaks should hold more deer.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Had a busy summer with baseball so I've only had the last two weekends to get out.The few places I checked out that had oaks looked pretty spotty,which is good for me but bad for the deer.I need to check out a few more places that have mostly oaks to be sure.Some of my favorite spots have no oak trees and if the mast crop is good,the deer vanish when the acorns start dropping.If the mast crop is poor,the places with no oaks should hold more deer.


Ya im not far from u so i figured u would be the one to ask


----------



## nicko

Had a productive 24 hours. Picked up my buddy last night about 6:00, loaded up his ladder stand and rolled into our hotel in Coudersport at 11 PM. Watched the Chiefs truck the Pats, , got about five hours of sleep, and hit the woods to start moving stands. Pulled my fixed stand, used the climbing sticks to set his ladder which took close to 3 hours, and picked a spot and relocated my fixed stand. Pulled into the homestead at 7pm tonight.

It was the best acorn crop I've seen on this property in the 3 years we've been on it and even found some chestnuts. The leaves are already starting to turn.

Feels like a good season on the making.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Had a productive 24 hours. Picked up my buddy last night about 6:00, loaded up his ladder stand and rolled into our hotel in Coudersport at 11 PM. Watched the Chiefs truck the Pats, , got about five hours of sleep, and hit the woods to start moving stands. Pulled my fixed stand, used the climbing sticks to set his ladder which took close to 3 hours, and picked a spot and relocated my fixed stand. Pulled into the homestead at 7pm tonight.
> 
> It was the best acorn crop I've seen on this property in the 3 years we've been on it and even found some chestnuts. The leaves are already starting to turn.
> 
> Feels like a good season on the making.


Sounds like you guys busted your hump...glad you found some new areas. I hope it pays off! You guys doing any archery hunting there or just rifle?

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Off topic. Pa cooks and smokers. If your a serious cook youll go to bowers chillie pepper fest in Bowers Pa. The amount of rubs and sauces is mind boggling. Tomorrow is the last day.


Tomorrow is a sort of holiday for me Billy. Right around 3:30 I begin thanking whoever made this happen again. And I'm a Pitt fan! I have a feeling our 16 year winning streak might end


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Had a productive 24 hours. Picked up my buddy last night about 6:00, loaded up his ladder stand and rolled into our hotel in Coudersport at 11 PM. Watched the Chiefs truck the Pats, , got about five hours of sleep, and hit the woods to start moving stands. Pulled my fixed stand, used the climbing sticks to set his ladder which took close to 3 hours, and picked a spot and relocated my fixed stand. Pulled into the homestead at 7pm tonight.
> 
> It was the best acorn crop I've seen on this property in the 3 years we've been on it and even found some chestnuts. The leaves are already starting to turn.
> 
> Feels like a good season on the making.


If you found American chestnuts on the ground please PM me. After the season my friend would like to come look. Will not tell anyone where. He is a tree biologist and is a big part of trying to bring the American Chestnut back. I believe there are some things he would like to do to try to preserve the trees if possible.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Sounds like you guys busted your hump...glad you found some new areas. I hope it pays off! You guys doing any archery hunting there or just rifle?
> 
> Joe


It rained on and off for the last few hours. And unfortunately, they are still not done with logging around the 7 acre field (started back in January). Oh well. It's out of our hands.

I was pretty beat and dragging on the drive home but we got a lot done. I'll be back up there for 3-4 days in the first week of November and my buddy will be up in the 3rd week of October with his dad and son for the youth hunt. But the four of us will be back in the 2nd week of gun season. Depending upon how my season plays out, I'll be back up there for the post Christmas season. We've learned a lot the past two seasons so this is the season I expect us to take full advantage of that knowledge.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> If you found American chestnuts on the ground please PM me. After the season my friend would like to come look. Will not tell anyone where. He is a tree biologist and is a big part of trying to bring the American Chestnut back. I believe there are some things he would like to do to try to preserve the trees if possible.


Not sure how much can be done assuming these are chestnut trees but I think they are. The property is owned by a company that logs the cherry trees for veneer. I know the American chestnut species is part of a restoration effort. Next time I'm up there, I'll try to remember to get some pics.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> Tomorrow is a sort of holiday for me Billy. Right around 3:30 I begin thanking whoever made this happen again. And I'm a Pitt fan! I have a feeling our 16 year winning streak might end


I'll be tuned in as well. As of now the rivalry will continue till 2019


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> I'll be tuned in as well. As of now the rivalry will continue till 2019


Done for a few years after that as Pitt has scheduled WVU for awhile. I do know our new AD has been tasked with making the Pitt-PSU game happen again after that though. I miss the days when this was the last game every year. Took a friend to the game in 2000 (think that was the last one before this started again?). He had been to multiple OSU-Michigan games, and is a big OSU fan. His comment after the game "this is every bit as good at teh OSU-Michigan rivalry. Just needs pubilicity." Tough to do when you play 4 times in 20 some years. 
It needs to be played in my mind.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The neighbors always know when the season is upon us.....

















Yes that's my block target at 65yrds..I have a 3:4". 4x8 backstop that I take down when I'm not shooting

Was out on a local public land spot today when the sun came up....13 doe walked by less than 20 yards, a decent 8 (115ish) scooted by at 35 yards...all the action was at first light the camera on my phone couldn't pick them up....I did see 4 tails at the other end as I approached my car...

Pulled two cards, plenty of deer but the big one whose sheds I found this spring continues to elude my cams...

I saw him last Tuesday evening 9/5 and Sunday morning 8/13....so he's around....he's going to top 160" for sure, just hope our paths cross at some point.

Go PSU!
Go Eagles!

Joe


----------



## NEDYARB

Anyone know where you can get replacement straps for Muddy climbing sticks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99

HI everyone. I'm new to the northern lackawana county area, factoryville to be exact, and Just moved here. Does anyone know of some decent public land spots to start looking at? Not looking for specific spots, more so areas. I'm big into bowhunting, and want to find a spot or two to try out up here this season. maybe someone can point me in the right direction. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> Done for a few years after that as Pitt has scheduled WVU for awhile. I do know our new AD has been tasked with making the Pitt-PSU game happen again after that though. I miss the days when this was the last game every year. Took a friend to the game in 2000 (think that was the last one before this started again?). He had been to multiple OSU-Michigan games, and is a big OSU fan. His comment after the game "this is every bit as good at teh OSU-Michigan rivalry. Just needs pubilicity." Tough to do when you play 4 times in 20 some years.
> It needs to be played in my mind.


was an interesting game. Pitt did a nice job with the run game and controlled a huge part of the game. They just couldnt stuff it in and some big plays by PSU. Glad to see another win for the lions. Looked like to me the pitt backup is better than Browne.


----------



## nicko

Pitts run-first offense just wasn't going to get it done against Penn State. Good to see these teams facing each other again. They way they used to play the last game of the season against each other is a great memory from my youth. I'd love to see PSU and Norte Dame play every year again as well.


----------



## fap1800

Sitting in a park in southern WY trying to get a bull, any bull, to come in. Giving the feet a rest this afternoon. So far we've logged close to 30 miles since setting camp Tuesday. I already have a nice heel blister that I'm nursing. Quite warm for the high country this time of year with temps in the low to mid 70s. Bulls are bugling at night but not much talk during the day. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rpm0024

fap1800 said:


> Sitting in a park in southern WY trying to get a bull, any bull, to come in. Giving the feet a rest this afternoon. So far we've logged close to 30 miles since setting camp Tuesday. I already have a nice heel blister that I'm nursing. Quite warm for the high country this time of year with temps in the low to mid 70s. Bulls are bugling at night but not much talk during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool! Keep us posted!

Ryan.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck with the bull..... anyone else seeing a lot of fawns still covered in spots? I was looking forward to next Saturday but now seeing this may just stay home


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Good luck with the bull..... anyone else seeing a lot of fawns still covered in spots? I was looking forward to next Saturday but now seeing this may just stay home


 Why would that make you stay home?


----------



## jacobh

I won't shoot a doe that has fawns with spots. I don't see bucks at my spot u til Oct usually


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> I won't shoot a doe that has fawns with spots. I don't see bucks at my spot u til Oct usually


Got it. I normally won't shoot a doe that has young tagging along even if they've outgrown their spots. Have had the young standing close balling while I field dressed mama. I think a lot of us have experienced that. Sucks big time. I have a doe on cam that's been a loner all summer long. Might head to that area first day if I go out.


----------



## nicko

Since dove season opened, buck activity by this camera tailed off but I got these two at 6am this morning.

Scott, I'm still seeing spotted fawns too. I'm with you and Billy, mamas with fawns in tow are getting a pass.

https://youtu.be/EbLGjxf21ko


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lcavok99 said:


> HI everyone. I'm new to the northern lackawana county area, factoryville to be exact, and Just moved here. Does anyone know of some decent public land spots to start looking at? Not looking for specific spots, more so areas. I'm big into bowhunting, and want to find a spot or two to try out up here this season. maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Wish I could offer something...don't have much experience in that area.. hopefully someone else can point you in the right direction.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

1st hunt last week. Made me realize just how much I missed a pup. Not happy about handing over the bird...
Beautiful area of Upper Bucks.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Very nice Matt. First bird for Sage?


----------



## Ryanp019

Checked 2 cams today.....boy was that depressing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

I was out yesterday cleaning my spot up. I'm gonna be on the ground in an old 1800's delapitated farm house. Saw a spike 3 does and a decent buck I couldn't tell how big. I'm getting the itch. I keep checking my gear and shooting to make sure everything is perfect. I am however down a range finder. I HAD a leupold crap out on me and waiting on them to replace it. It's been 2.5 weeks since they got it. I'm hoping to get it back this week.


----------



## tyepsu

5 days from tomorrow for all the 2B, 5C and 5D hunters. Most the properties I have permission to hunt are in 2A, however a buddy is letting me hunt the small woods behind a house he is flipping in Allegheny County and I got permission from a land trust to hunt 3 properties they own around the airport area. If nothing else, it will just be nice to be back in a tree with bow in hand.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> 1st hunt last week. Made me realize just how much I missed a pup. Not happy about handing over the bird...
> Beautiful area of Upper Bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Is that a dove spot you have Matt? Pup looks great!


----------



## Mathias

I only hunt dove there. Probably could hunt deer but my bud and another guy do.
May try geese later in the year.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> was an interesting game. Pitt did a nice job with the run game and controlled a huge part of the game. They just couldnt stuff it in and some big plays by PSU. Glad to see another win for the lions. Looked like to me the pitt backup is better than Browne.


Was mildly happy. It could have gone downhill quickly after that start in a hostile environment with such a young team. Was at a party with a bunch of PSU fans/grads and by middle of second quarter their mood had changed considerably. 
Browne is a stop gap one year guy.


----------



## dougell

Lcavok99 said:


> HI everyone. I'm new to the northern lackawana county area, factoryville to be exact, and Just moved here. Does anyone know of some decent public land spots to start looking at? Not looking for specific spots, more so areas. I'm big into bowhunting, and want to find a spot or two to try out up here this season. maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I rarely get back there to hunt but grew up not 5 minutes from Factoryville.I never hunted public land in that area because there really isn't much available.However,it's pretty easy to get permission to hunt on private property or at least it used to be.There is some public land as you head towards Scranton but I never ventured in that direction.There's really not anything as far as state forests go in that area and the closest game lands I can think of would be SGL 57,which really isn't very close.That area is pretty much a private land proposition but you should be able to find some places to hunt if you start looking now.


----------



## Lcavok99

dougell said:


> I rarely get back there to hunt but grew up not 5 minutes from Factoryville.I never hunted public land in that area because there really isn't much available.However,it's pretty easy to get permission to hunt on private property or at least it used to be.There is some public land as you head towards Scranton but I never ventured in that direction.There's really not anything as far as state forests go in that area and the closest game lands I can think of would be SGL 57,which really isn't very close.That area is pretty much a private land proposition but you should be able to find some places to hunt if you start looking now.


Thanks for all the information! I didn't notice any public land in the area so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask on here. I think I'm just gonna start knocking on doors, never had much luck getting permission for places but I'll try it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Try to hookup with someone from the Factoryville sportsman's club.It's an awesome facility but they probably have a waiting list to get in.My mother and brother both still live up there.I imagine getting permission to hunt isn't as easy as it once was but I bet it's easier than most places.If you take RT6 east towards Tunkhannock,there's a farm, right before the bridge that crosses rt6.DEER PARK LUMBER WILL BE ON THE RIGHT,JUST AFTER THE BRIDGE.Anyway,that farm used to give permission to just about anyone at one time.I don't know what the situation is right now but at one time,the hunting was very good around that area.Talk to some locals or guys at work.I'm sure you won't have a problem finding a few places to hunt.My brother has property that borders Lake Carey.It's all private around there and not easy to get permission to hunt but there's a crap load of deer in that area.I'd also take a trip to T-Town archery.It's probably less than 15 minutes from Factoryville.They may be willing to help.It's a pretty friendly area for the most part.Good luck.I wish I could be of more help but I moved from that area about 30 years ago.


----------



## Mr. October

Does anyone in the Southeastern part of the State have a large cooler to loan for a week or so next week? We are heading to Newfoundland to hunt moose and want to be prepared. I'm looking for up to 6 150 quart (or bigger than 150 quart) coolers. They will be returned in tact and, if successful, with a air amount of moose meat as rent. Any help appreciated.

Thanks!

Pete


----------



## jacobh

I have 2 big coolers u can use. I have them at my moms in Limerick


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Pete, I'm down in southern 5c. I have big Igloo marine cooler, don't know the size. Your more then welcome to borrow. Don't know how I would get it to you.


----------



## glassbow201

Mr. October said:


> Does anyone in the Southeastern part of the State have a large cooler to loan for a week or so next week? We are heading to Newfoundland to hunt moose and want to be prepared. I'm looking for up to 6 150 quart (or bigger than 150 quart) coolers. They will be returned in tact and, if successful, with a air amount of moose meat as rent. Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pete


Yeah man we'll help you out. We have a 15x16x38 white igloo with top hatch. Roughly comes to 158 qt according to my ti85. We use it for dry storage and it needs to come back, but I can move that stuff for a week for a good cause. Warning -the meat will smell like stove top stuffing! I'll PM you.


----------



## aubie515

I'm in Pottstown...I think I have a 100qt, but I don't think it's a 150qt cooler you can borrow.


----------



## Mr. October

aubie515 said:


> I'm in Pottstown...I think I have a 100qt, but I don't think it's a 150qt cooler you can borrow.


Thanks . . I actually have a 110 quart one that I'm not taking if I can find enough big ones. Space starts to become an issue.


----------



## Mr. October

fap1800 said:


> Sitting in a park in southern WY trying to get a bull, any bull, to come in. Giving the feet a rest this afternoon. So far we've logged close to 30 miles since setting camp Tuesday. I already have a nice heel blister that I'm nursing. Quite warm for the high country this time of year with temps in the low to mid 70s. Bulls are bugling at night but not much talk during the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heat always makes it tough.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> 1st hunt last week. Made me realize just how much I missed a pup. Not happy about handing over the bird...
> Beautiful area of Upper Bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


This pic makes me smile! :smile:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Went up to camp Sunday and monday.Put up 2 ladders and 2 cameras.if i can make it up for opening day atleast i wont have to fumble around in the dark with my climber.saw quite a few deer driving around and spotting,no legal bucks.neigbor has a small dumpster with a chain holding the lids down,sunday night a bear folded the lid in half like the chain wasnt even there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Four local stands finalized yesterday...not sure what Saturday will bring, but if I want to get out at least I won't have to haul my summit around...

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Saw the weather forecast for the SE part of the state today, looking like a high close to 80 and partly sunny. I have a ton of time to hunt this year, so not sure how excited I am about these temps. It doesn't help that my fridge in my garage just died.


----------



## Mathias

I just knew the temps would spike on the opener after a great run of late. I'll pass on this week.


----------



## pope125

Was thinking about going out shooting a doe , with those temps , no thanks . I also think you can do more harm than good hunting this time of year, if you plan on killing a doe I like to do it where it will die in a field , so I'm not trouncing all thru the timber . Good luck to those hunting , where those safety harness .


----------



## TauntoHawk

Was really nice to get in the woods this past weekend. A couple of the Vets from this past spring's turkey hunt got together with my buddy and I for some bear hunting in NY. Had a blast with those guys nice easy going weekend, saw lots of deer and a few bears although we only had one guy kill a bear. The damage a few bears can do to a corn field is astounding. Rifle hunt and not in PA so I won't clog the thread with pictures but it was nice to get back outside and I got to watch a nice young 8 and 9pt eat apples at 12yds from a new stand and had at least 5 different does pass in bow range so I like the set up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Was thinking about going out shooting a doe , with those temps , no thanks . I also think you can do more harm than good hunting this time of year, if you plan on killing a doe I like to do it where it will die in a field , so I'm not trouncing all thru the timber . Good luck to those hunting , where those safety harness .


Guessing your shoulder has come along nicely?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Was really nice to get in the woods this past weekend. A couple of the Vets from this past spring's turkey hunt got together with my buddy and I for some bear hunting in NY. Had a blast with those guys nice easy going weekend, saw lots of deer and a few bears although we only had one guy kill a bear. The damage a few bears can do to a corn field is astounding. Rifle hunt and not in PA so I won't clog the thread with pictures but it was nice to get back outside and I got to watch a nice young 8 and 9pt eat apples at 12yds from a new stand and had at least 5 different does pass in bow range so I like the set up.



Sounds like an awesome weekend...I was washing all my gear, shooting my bow, spent the day on Sunday smoking some top round, chicken, and burgers, watched the Birds smoke the Skins, and spent yesterday putting some finishing touches on a 4 stands to be ready for the season.

Like Matt, I knew the weather wouldn't continue with 50 degree mornings...jury still out on what the weekend will look like for me...

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Accuweather Real Feel Temp on Saturday is showing 90 degrees. Does anyone have any predictable bucks they are looking to shoot on Saturday?


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6242329




Kyle this ones been at my stand everyday for 1.5 months now. I mean everyday so a I set a ladder stand up a while back for My boy Jake to hopefully shoot him Saturday!!! But we know how that goes there everyday til u can be then they're gone. Fingers crossed would be his biggest


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6242331




Here's a better pic of him. Looks mature to me


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Guessing your shoulder has come along nicely?
> 
> Joe


Yes, back to shooting 60lbs , no pain , shooting better than I ever have . Thanks for asking !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6242329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle this ones been at my stand everyday for 1.5 months now. I mean everyday so a I set a ladder stand up a while back for My boy Jake to hopefully shoot him Saturday!!! But we know how that goes there everyday til u can be then they're gone. Fingers crossed would be his biggest



Good luck to your son...this local or MD?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Yes, back to shooting 60lbs , no pain , shooting better than I ever have . Thanks for asking !!


Me too, that Centergy is something else to shoot...with combo of the BG Accent Verdict, I'm hitting consistently to 70 yards (furthest I can shoot in my yard)...its amazing!!!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Nope Joe he is local


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Me too, that Centergy is something else to shoot...with combo of the BG Accent Verdict, I'm hitting consistently to 70 yards (furthest I can shoot in my yard)...its amazing!!!
> 
> Joe


Real nice shooting bow, easy on the shoulder which is nice . I was at lancaster last week shot the Halon 6, not a Mathews guy but that is also a nice bow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Nope Joe he is local


Makes it that much more exciting...if you and your son get out, bring the video cam! Hopefully he strolls by at 20 yards and everything comes together nicely....

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Was thinking about going out shooting a doe , with those temps , no thanks . I also think you can do more harm than good hunting this time of year, if you plan on killing a doe I like to do it where it will die in a field , so I'm not trouncing all thru the timber . Good luck to those hunting , where those safety harness .


Aren't you starting spending time in FL? Better get used to hunting in those temps :sad:


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Yes, back to shooting 60lbs , no pain , shooting better than I ever have . Thanks for asking !!


Good to hear.


----------



## pope125

vonfoust said:


> Aren't you starting spending time in FL? Better get used to hunting in those temps :sad:



Want my hunting spots??? Already got a place lined up in the spring , to kills a bird and some pigs .


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Want my hunting spots??? Already got a place lined up in the spring , to kills a bird and some pigs .


Nice. No, I don't want anyones hunting spots. Although I imagine with the amount of work you put in they are better than my spots, but I like my own little slice of heaven for whitetails. Plus, then it would be like you are guiding me, and we all know how that ends up :set1_rolf2:

(edit: I will take elk spots though :set1_rolf2:


----------



## camarojsmith

Haven't posted in a long time. Finally got some stands put up this year. Having a little one is a lot of work. lol.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks A joe appreciate it. Yea pretty excited for him hopefully it works. Good luck to those headed out


----------



## yetihunter1

I wont be making it out this weekend, have my grandmothers surprise 80th b day party. So I will be driving back up to New England for the 3rd time in a month, twice in the last week.....uggggg. Took my wife to boston last weekend for her 30th birthday and we had a blast but that drive starts to get annoying knowing I need to do stuff for the season still haha. Hope all of you who make it out have a good hunt. I will probably be out Monday evening for a ground hunt.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Nope Joe he is local


Good luck. Like seeing the kids get on them.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Nope Joe he is local


Scott, good luck hope you guys get on him . Wish my daughter had the time to get out , with having a baby , a job , and everything else she got going on she never has time .


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Thanks A joe appreciate it. Yea pretty excited for him hopefully it works. Good luck to those headed out


Good looking buck. I have 2 cameras locally I need to pull, I doubt I have anything worth getting excited about yet on them. I did see a toad within a mile of my house last week. Hope to see Jake's hero pictures soon.


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Nope Joe he is local


I'm crying BS on this one........I seem to recall there are NO deer left in Limerick :smile:

I hope he sticks around for you!


Good news on your shoulder Bob.

I'm looking forward to Prime's next release. Although I keep my eyes open for a nice Rize, my favorite in their line (with the yoke dampeners added)


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I'm crying BS on this one........I seem to recall there are NO deer left in Limerick :smile:
> 
> I hope he sticks around for you!
> 
> 
> Good news on your shoulder Bob.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Prime's next release. Although I keep my eyes open for a nice Rize, my favorite in their line (with the yoke dampeners added)


Matt, already talked to my friend who is a sales rep for Prime , from what he told me maybe one new bow . Nothing on the hunting side . But he could just be telling me that , might be sworn to secrecy. That Prime is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just parted with a 16 Rize, swore I wouldn't but this Centergy is amazing!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Good looking buck there Scott. Best of luck to you and Jake getting on him.

Bob, good to hear your shoulder is coming around and you'll be getting a full season in.

I'm still rolling into the season with my 2014 E32 (my third) and my twin 2009 GT500s. The E32 will be the primary. Saturday? I'll probably stay home.....if somebody nails my feet to the floor.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks all believe me if he gets him pic will be posted!!! Lol Matt sorry local but not Limerick lol


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Thanks all believe me if he gets him pic will be posted!!! Lol Matt sorry local but not Limerick lol


Downtown Spring City?


----------



## jacobh

Haha u got it keep it a secret


----------



## Mathias

2016









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice looking mount.


----------



## 138104

Ryanp019 said:


> Checked 2 cams today.....boy was that depressing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you are in 4B. After having a ton of deer on camera all summer 2016 and into late winter this year, my pulls since spring have been terrible. Only 2 small buck and a handful of doe. I hope my camera is malfunctioning!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Looks great Matt. Who did the taxi work?


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> I believe you are in 4B. After having a ton of deer on camera all summer 2016 and into late winter this year, my pulls since spring have been terrible. Only 2 small buck and a handful of doe. I hope my camera is malfunctioning!


Yup I'm in 4b perry. I feel your pain and sadness. Bucks are still grouped up so hopefully in the next few weeks they spread out and some shooter start showing up. Seems like every year I consider dropping my standards from 3 yr olds to 2 yr olds but just can't do it lol. Here's to 5 years buckless!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Thanks all believe me if he gets him pic will be posted!!! Lol Matt sorry local but not Limerick lol


Makes sense absolutely zero deer in the Limerick area. Have you been shooting geese yet Scott?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> Does anyone in the Southeastern part of the State have a large cooler to loan for a week or so next week? We are heading to Newfoundland to hunt moose and want to be prepared. I'm looking for up to 6 150 quart (or bigger than 150 quart) coolers. They will be returned in tact and, if successful, with a air amount of moose meat as rent. Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pete


Thanks all! I think we rounded up enough coolers. Hopefully we bring them back from Canada full. Thanks for your help. You guys are the BEST!


----------



## River420Bottom

Ryanp019 said:


> Yup I'm in 4b perry. I feel your pain and sadness. Bucks are still grouped up so hopefully in the next few weeks they spread out and some shooter start showing up. Seems like every year I consider dropping my standards from 3 yr olds to 2 yr olds but just can't do it lol. Here's to 5 years buckless!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That flat out sucks...


----------



## jacobh

Kyle we've gotten a few but not many. They fly over the neighbors field which blows my mind with the mansion they're building out back!!! Guys got way too much money for his own good lol. U seen any good ones around your place? Seem a few does but no bucks on that side road we always see them on but not like last year



QUOTE=KylePA;1105972829]Makes sense absolutely zero deer in the Limerick area. Have you been shooting geese yet Scott?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Kyle we've gotten a few but not many. They fly over the neighbors field which blows my mind with the mansion they're building out back!!! Guys got way too much money for his own good lol. U seen any good ones around your place? Seem a few does but no bucks on that side road we always see them on but not like last year
> 
> 
> Scott- Makes sense as I have them flying over my place it seems 24 hours a day. Unfortunately I think the deer herd has been wiped out in Limerick Township I did see one stud of a buck on that side road, but mostly the same old does and little ones.


----------



## jacobh

Yea makes u wonder if someone's in there messing around


----------



## Kighty7

Hey PA hunters, Check out this page on Facebook. 
Bucks of Pennsylvania

There is a cool buck pool going on as well. Just wanted to share with my fellow PA hunters.

Join and share all your hunting success. 

https://www.facebook.com/bucksofpennsylvania/?ref=br_rs


----------



## nicko

So I stopped into Dick's to take a look at their camo and pick up some sent killer spray and detergent. Camo selection was very sparse but boy are they loaded up with "deer corn"....Piles of it by the front door. Are there really that many people on the special refs areas taking advantage of the baiting rule?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So I stopped into Dick's to take a look at their camo and pick up some sent killer spray and detergent. Camo selection was very sparse but boy are they loaded up with "deer corn"....Piles of it by the front door. Are there really that many people on the special refs areas taking advantage of the baiting rule?


Was out today on my lunch break and found 3 piles with two stands overlooking. This is on public land off of 23 in Elverson....so.....are people taking advantage of the baiting, some, BUT these Yahoo!'s are breaking the law....no feeder, no permit, and on public land....and I wonder why I can't get private access anywhere....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Was out today on my lunch break and found 3 piles with two stands overlooking. This is on public land off of 23 in Elverson....so.....are people taking advantage of the baiting, some, BUT these Yahoo!'s are breaking the law....no feeder, no permit, and on public land....and I wonder why I can't get private access anywhere....
> 
> Joe


Call the Game Warden


----------



## WAH0918

Hey All - I just want to say, I don't post a lot in here, I don't feel like I have a bunch to share, but I sure enjoy reading this thread. It's a pleasure seeing/reading the brotherhood. Good luck to everyone this season and stay safe. Saturday can't get here soon enough!!!!


----------



## jacobh

Joe I use to hunt the lands trust there and that stuff happens all the time in that area


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Was out today on my lunch break and found 3 piles with two stands overlooking. This is on public land off of 23 in Elverson....so.....are people taking advantage of the baiting, some, BUT these Yahoo!'s are breaking the law....no feeder, no permit, and on public land....and I wonder why I can't get private access anywhere....
> 
> Joe


Kind of what I assumed is happening. There are many things that suck about the type of illegal baiting you witnessed Joe but from a legal standpoint, it disqualifies all other hunters from being able to hunt that area for 30 days per the PA game laws (assuming I am interprettiing our game laws properly). All bait and traces of food must be removed 30 days prior to the start of the season. Therefore, illegal baiting discovered on say 10/25 makes that area by game laws definition not legal to be hunted until 11/25 give or take a day. 

God I wish they would get rid of this regionally specific baiting law.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice mount !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Kind of what I assumed is happening. There are many things that suck about the type of illegal baiting you witnessed Joe but from a legal standpoint, it disqualifies all other hunters from being able to hunt that area for 30 days per the PA game laws (assuming I am interprettiing our game laws properly). All bait and traces of food must be removed 30 days prior to the start of the season. Therefore, illegal baiting discovered on say 10/25 makes that area by game laws definition not legal to be hunted until 11/25 give or take a day.
> 
> God I wish they would get rid of this regionally specific baiting law.



I'd rather just see it the way it was a few years back...bait if you want....no feeder/permit/private vs. public, etc....those who want to do it, go for it, those who don't won't, but more importantly those who don't won't be subject to penalty.....if I were the typical CC bowhunter who hikes out to a familiar ground under the cover of the opening day darkness without any advanced scouting, I would have absolutely been in the area of illegal corn piles. UUGHH!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Nice mount !!


Thx, Bob. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> I'd rather just see it the way it was a few years back...bait if you want....no feeder/permit/private vs. public, etc....those who want to do it, go for it, those who don't won't, but more importantly those who don't won't be subject to penalty.....if I were the typical CC bowhunter who hikes out to a familiar ground under the cover of the opening day darkness without any advanced scouting, I would have absolutely been in the area of illegal corn piles. UUGHH!
> 
> Joe


Game wardens dont waste anytime in Forest county with illegal baiting,i made one phone call and they were on it that day,wrote 2 guys 5 citations


----------



## 138104

Ryanp019 said:


> Yup I'm in 4b perry. I feel your pain and sadness. Bucks are still grouped up so hopefully in the next few weeks they spread out and some shooter start showing up. Seems like every year I consider dropping my standards from 3 yr olds to 2 yr olds but just can't do it lol. Here's to 5 years buckless!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year, I saw very few deer during archery. The week before rifle, the rut seemed to kick in. I got multiple bucks on camera. Ended up killing a nice buck on the first day of rifle, mid-day, that was cruising for does. He made a new scrape right before I shot him!


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Game wardens dont waste anytime in Forest county with illegal baiting,i made one phone call and they were on it that day,wrote 2 guys 5 citations


Wish it was the same here....I called around 11:30 - didn't get a return call until 5:30 - I was almost home by then...I work an hour from home. I offered to meet the deputy tomorrow anytime between 7 and 5. I was told I'd get another call in the morning to set something up....we'll see.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Wish it was the same here....I called around 11:30 - didn't get a return call until 5:30 - I was almost home by then...I work an hour from home. I offered to meet the deputy tomorrow anytime between 7 and 5. I was told I'd get another call in the morning to set something up....we'll see.
> 
> Joe


they called me wanted directions to the stands and bait piles got 2 brothers and caught them on ATVS on public land gave them citations for that also


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> Last year, I saw very few deer during archery. The week before rifle, the rut seemed to kick in. I got multiple bucks on camera. Ended up killing a nice buck on the first day of rifle, mid-day, that was cruising for does. He made a new scrape right before I shot him!


I don't really care much for gun hunting anymore. I use all my vacation for archery and take my wife out and sit with her a few days here and there in rifle season. Just doesn't do it for me anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Had a busy summer with baseball so I've only had the last two weekends to get out.The few places I checked out that had oaks looked pretty spotty,which is good for me but bad for the deer.I need to check out a few more places that have mostly oaks to be sure.Some of my favorite spots have no oak trees and if the mast crop is good,the deer vanish when the acorns start dropping.If the mast crop is poor,the places with no oaks should hold more deer.


The acorns were spotty doug some ridges had more thsn others.No white oak acorns at all just Red oaks,no apples either


----------



## Matt Musto

Well I decided to take the ol' Hoyt Deviator out on Saturday evening for it's 20th birthday. The bow is shooting great as usual and it would be something if I were able to kill a doe with it. Anyone else occasionally take out an old bow for nostalgia reasons, and then kill with it?


----------



## Matt Musto

Here are some pics from behind my house in the hedge row. I have these two bucks living in the neighborhood since they were yearlings. We call them "the twins" because I believe they are, and they both had nearly identical racks until this season. One buck was injured last year in late winter early spring and it looks like he was hit by a car. His rack is unique. They are 3.5 years old. They both disappear right around mid September then show back up for the pool in the summer lol. Pics are from a few weeks ago. Yes there is corn, no I do not plan on hunting in my hedge row before November, if at all. Both shed velvet on the 30th. "Gimpy" got a little tangled up in some vine in the last pic. I also have some pics from my phone as the were walking through my yard.


----------



## vonfoust

That camera is working well Matt. Is that a Joe special?


----------



## River420Bottom

Ryanp019 said:


> I don't really care much for gun hunting anymore. I use all my vacation for archery and take my wife out and sit with her a few days here and there in rifle season. Just doesn't do it for me anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All that and still no bucks in 5 years... There's a problem somewhere


----------



## Matt Musto

vonfoust said:


> That camera is working well Matt. Is that a Joe special?


Yes that is a Ringer Cam :thumbs_up 5 years and counting. Hoping to get another soon.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Matt. 

Heading up to Berks Co after work to run the pup and check my camera. I love the property there, so peaceful. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Another Bucks Co yote, still hoping to see one on stand.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Another Bucks Co yote, still hoping to see one on stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Me too. The only one I've seen was in my yard one night when I came home from a meeting. Never heard them either while out hunting in Bucks County.


----------



## KylePA

Property we hunt in Springfield township was loaded with them last year based on sign. My brother missed one last year out of his stand and had encounter with a different one.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Been seeing yotes down in southern 5C also. They are here to stay unfortunately.


----------



## Charman03

River420Bottom said:


> All that and still no bucks in 5 years... There's a problem somewhere


Yea he isn't near a hunter of your caliber


----------



## Carnage1990

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Been seeing yotes down in southern 5C also. They are here to stay unfortunately.


Plenty in Northern 5C, saw two just this morning across from Ryers....have tons of pics of them...lots of thigns for them to eat in these parts besides fawns, they are much less of a threat to the deer population in suburban areas that people think....Lord knows there are enough rabbits and groundhogs around to keep a yote population healthy for a long while....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Carnage1990 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure looks like a young deer in that third pic....has some good genes though....

Joe


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> they called me wanted directions to the stands and bait piles got 2 brothers and caught them on ATVS on public land gave them citations for that also


I have two buddies who are WCO's in adjoining districts near my house.A few years ago,the one got a baiting tip in rifle season and handed it over to the other WCO because it was actually his district.This was on a PGC coop property owned by a timber company.The first sat of rifle they follow two sets of ATV tracks close to the one stand.As they're busting the one guy,his brother shoots from another baited stand that they didn't even know about.they ended up pinching them both for baiting and having ATV's on that property.The WCO looks into their past harvests and noticed that the one had killed a bear that year.When you check a bear in,they have to mark it on a map where it was taken and the guy marked that area.With no proof what so ever,he mailed the guy a citation for killing the bear over bait.The pinhead plead guilty and mailed it back lol.


----------



## dougell

HNTRDAVE said:


> Been seeing yotes down in southern 5C also. They are here to stay unfortunately.


Coyotes are cool to have around and fun to hunt.When you start calling them in and killing them on a consistent basis,you're doing something right.


----------



## baker2590

View attachment 6244343
Finally have a good buck showing up in 5a


----------



## LetThemGrow

Some great bucks on this thread...how times have changed since 2000.


----------



## Ryanp019

River420Bottom said:


> All that and still no bucks in 5 years... There's a problem somewhere


Lol yea. Could have shot probably 20 legal bucks. I just don't shoot 2 1/2 year olds anymore. Good luck this season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

Charman03 said:


> Yea he isn't near a hunter of your caliber


lol maybe someday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Charman03 said:


> Yea he isn't near a hunter of your caliber


You would know all about what that's like :darkbeer: how long are you going on now? 10 years?


----------



## River420Bottom

baker2590 said:


> View attachment 6244343
> Finally have a good buck showing up in 5a


That's a big mature PA deer.. great buck


----------



## billp1044

I don't say much on here but good luck to everyone going out tomorrow 

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## goathillinpa

Good luck to all heading out tomorrow.


----------



## baker2590

Thanks public land is rough I have had this buck on cam for 3 years now and have only seen him twice in person. Hopefully this is the year.


----------



## bandit69

Good luck tomorrow to all you flat landers in SE PA. and all you hunters in 2B


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Sitting in a park in southern WY trying to get a bull, any bull, to come in. Giving the feet a rest this afternoon. So far we've logged close to 30 miles since setting camp Tuesday. I already have a nice heel blister that I'm nursing. Quite warm for the high country this time of year with temps in the low to mid 70s. Bulls are bugling at night but not much talk during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's it going?


----------



## 12-Ringer

To all those going, be sure to share your stories (hopefully success stories) with the rest of us....still not sure what I'm doing...the temps are not to my preference....maybe an AM hunt and out before it gets too hot or just a short PM sit or none at all...Ty isn't really interested, my Dad is pumped and will likely go with or without me...time will tell...

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Do u guys know if the red and white acorns fall at the sametime or does one fall earlier than the other?


----------



## Mathias

I'll pass on tomorrow, too warm and plenty of time to kill deer.

Picked up a new Wooltimate jacket at Cabelas, Delaware this morning. Will be my last trip there. Poor selection, nonexistent help, not sure how they're still in business.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

Warm or not the deer will move early and late. 
I have seen more shooters during these early starts in 5c than I see during the rut. One of the best times to kill a big buck is during the early season when he is on his same pattern and hunter pressure hasn't turned them nocturnal yet. 
I don't understand how anyone would want to pass up a chance to hunt as much as possible.. Then again I am and always have been obsessed with bowhunting.. Dress light and get out there!

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## KylePA

I am gonna be tucked into a tree behind the house tomorrow morning. I am not sure if I will be out in the afternoon or not yet. Goodluck to all those going out.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I'll pass on tomorrow, too warm and plenty of time to kill deer.
> 
> Picked up a new Wooltimate jacket at Cabelas, Delaware this morning. Will be my last trip there. Poor selection, nonexistent help, not sure how they're still in business.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt, is that jacket not short in length??? Will say Cabelas is not even close to what they used to be , not even worth the trip to Hamburg anymore . There service , return policy , the help and lack of it, selection , not a company headed in the right direction .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> not sure how they're still in business.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Tax free!!! I go there often as I'm only 20-miles or so away...I'll try on the gear I'm interested in, check the website as quite often there are sales either in-store or on the site that you might miss without checking. If I need something particular, I order it from home and get it shipped there, no shipping, no tax. My kid brother live 5-mins away, when we meet this Sunday for the Eagles, scalping of the Chiefs he'll bring my my new meat slicer and vaccum seal bags. Purely a convenience thing...if I am going for something specific, I'll actually order it ahead of time to be sure its there, if I change my mind I simply hand it back over and my $$ is refunded. I ordered 4 different pairs/styles of UV fishing pants to be sure that they had them this summer. Got an email saying they were in and I had 20-days to pick them up. Stopped on my way to shore, tried them on and kept the one pair I liked...no muss, no fuss..


Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Tax free!!! I go there often as I'm only 20-miles or so away...I'll try on the gear I'm interested in, check the website as quite often there are sales either in-store or on the site that you might miss without checking. If I need something particular, I order it from home and get it shipped there, no shipping, no tax. My kid brother live 5-mins away, when we meet this Sunday for the Eagles, scalping of the Chiefs he'll bring my my new meat slicer and vaccum seal bags. Purely a convenience thing...if I am going for something specific, I'll actually order it ahead of time to be sure its there, if I change my mind I simply hand it back over and my $$ is refunded. I ordered 4 different pairs/styles of UV fishing pants to be sure that they had them this summer. Got an email saying they were in and I had 20-days to pick them up. Stopped on my way to shore, tried them on and kept the one pair I liked...no muss, no fuss..
> 
> 
> Joe


Was wondering does anyone have the hard back catalogs that Cabelas , used to mail to you years ago? Lol , thru the years I have like 8 of them they sent me .


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Was wondering does anyone have the hard back catalogs that Cabelas , used to mail to you years ago? Lol , thru the years I have like 8 of them they sent me .














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Was wondering does anyone have the hard back catalogs that Cabelas , used to mail to you years ago? Lol , thru the years I have like 8 of them they sent me .


Use to keep them in a display case, when we moved I tossed them...can't remember how many I had, but I do remember they ripped a hefty trash bag:mg:
Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Use to keep them in a display case, when we moved I tossed them...can't remember how many I had, but I do remember they ripped a hefty trash bag:mg:
> Joe


So what was the hole purpose of them spending all that money and doing that ?


----------



## Billy H

Scotty C said:


> Warm or not the deer will move early and late.
> I have seen more shooters during these early starts in 5c than I see during the rut. One of the best times to kill a big buck is during the early season when he is on his same pattern and hunter pressure hasn't turned them nocturnal yet.
> I don't understand how anyone would want to pass up a chance to hunt as much as possible.. Then again I am and always have been obsessed with bowhunting.. Dress light and get out there!
> 
> Good Luck Everyone.


I'm with ya. I'll be in a tree in the AM. Last year I had two bucks come through after daylight first morning. Cant kill em if your not out.


----------



## Scotty C

Billy H said:


> I'm with ya. I'll be in a tree in the AM. Last year I had two bucks come through after daylight first morning. Cant kill em if your not out.


I kid you not, last year I heard two bucks grunting hard at each other and then I heard them running toward my stand on the first day last year. Both were two of the biggest bucks I've seen on our farm in years. I only ever heard a buck roar in Illinois, but in the middle of September on a 60 degree morning in PA was unheard of,,,
I saw 4 different shooters on the first day last year and during that first week I saw at least 9 different buck. a few of them were just out of range but I don't need to kill to have fun I just like seeing deer. 

I have friends that refuse to go out because its too warm...to each is own, but I'll be in my stand well before light tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mathias

Bob, I hoped for a Tall version for added length, but no go. It's a perfect fit as is though

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Do u guys know if the red and white acorns fall at the sametime or does one fall earlier than the other?


I usually see the white oaks dropping first but it depends a lot on the weather in the spring and the amount of rainfall.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> So what was the hole purpose of them spending all that money and doing that ?


kinda the same purpose as a casino giving their high rollers a free room or sending a birthday cake to their house on their birthday.It made you feel special.My wife just tossed a bunch of those hard backed catalogs out.I rarely go to Cabela's store but I love them.I've never received anything but top notch service from them.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I usually see the white oaks dropping first but it depends a lot on the weather in the spring and the amount of rainfall.


Gotcha there were spotty red oak acorns around not a one white oak maybe there wont be any white oak acorns this year then


----------



## dougell

Oaks get pollinated and start to flower pretty early so a late frost or cold snap in the spring can wipe out oak production.That's why a lot of times the oaks on the ridges will produce when the ones in the bottom won't.I think you just need to check around.Chances are,there will be some acorn production not far.I found real spotty production in several places and then last weekend found a pile of white oak acorns in a place about 2 miles away from where I was looking.There were bear out the wazoo in that area.That was one of the benefits of the American chestnut.They flowered later in the spring and had much more consistant mast production.Hopefully I live long enough to see them start to come back.A good mast year always means a slower archery season for me.When there's a ton of acorns,the deer spread out and they don't have to travel to find food.When mast is poor,I hunt the edge of clearcuts and always have a good year.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Was wondering does anyone have the hard back catalogs that Cabelas , used to mail to you years ago? Lol , thru the years I have like 8 of them they sent me .


I have four or five Master Catalog's somewhere. They where like getting the JC Pennies catalog before Christmas as a kid. I either don't spend enough money there anymore or they stopped printing them to save money.


----------



## nicko

I haven't been to the Hamburg Cabelas in a couple years. I recall their selection always being pretty good but it's been a while. I sooner just opt to pay a little more for items I can get close to home rather than make the 1+ hour drive each way. 

Sunup will find me tucked into a hedgerow or in the tall grass on public land tomorrow. I had Maisy out for a walk about 1:00pm today and the weather for tomorrow is forecast to be about the same.....warm and humid. I'll get in a couple hours early on.

I have a new processor I'm going to try this year for any deer I shoot. Some of you may recall me mentioning that the buck I shot last year had bone chips in the burger. This guy I'm going to try is right in my town which is even better, and he's $10 less.


----------



## vonfoust

Good luck all who get out tomorrow.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> I have four or five Master Catalog's somewhere. They where like getting the JC Pennies catalog before Christmas as a kid. I either don't spend enough money there anymore or they stopped printing them to save money.


Seems like a lot of people got them . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Seems like a lot of people got them .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now they just issue The Black Card


----------



## Sight Window

Good luck to everyone going out tomorrow!


----------



## nicko

Tucked in a hedgerow on the ground of public land awaiting first light. I saw about 6-7 trucks parked a varying areas along the road.

Good luck and safe hunting to all.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## jacobh

Good luck all. So far Jake's seen 3 so it's a good morning


----------



## KylePA

I'm in for the first shift of the year. Absolutely nothing yet. Felt good to be in a tree before light. 

Goodluck to all that are out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Hard hat area here. acorns and hickory nuts falling like mad. No deer yet.


----------



## wyrnutz

I'm with you guys in spirit that are out today. 
Truck needs tires so I'm at work. 
Be safe!

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck guys


----------



## jacobh

Group 5 small bucks just walked by. They're on their feet


----------



## nicko

Quick, everybody get to Scott and Jakes spot.


----------



## j.d.m.

Good luck to those who are lucky enough to be out. Seems like a humid morning so far. I'm lucky to have to work this weekend, as well as the statewide opener in 2 weeks as well. I know a couple guys that have some really good buck on cam this year. All 5c spots.


----------



## River420Bottom

LetThemGrow said:


>


I really enjoy your trail camera video "montages" thanks for posting again


----------



## Ryan7839

This is my first year in 2B. Seems crazy to be in a tree this early in the year, but man I'm loving it!


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6245373




Just had this one 25 yds could of drilled him but no shot for Jake


----------



## 12-Ringer

So glad and somewhat jealous that you two are out enjoying the woods together...it will work out!!

Joe


----------



## billp1044

Well guys I hope I have good luck ; I have a buck bedding down 21 yards away can't tell if he's legal though to much brush around him and can't see both sets of antlers wish I could get a good picture but my phone camera sucks

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good to hear you guys are seeing deer. Things are pretty dead for me and I only bumped one out of a hedgerow as I was walking out. Getting warm and buggy so I'm calling it quits


----------



## Mathias

LTG-enjoyed it once again.

Good luck to those that ventured out!


----------



## doublelung76

A dozen deer under the oaks where I park in the morning,guess where I'm gonna hunt this afternoon,whenever the Chestnut oaks drop it's a money spot.I NEED MORE BURGER!!!!Time to ventilate something


----------



## KylePA

Skunking this morning for me. Had much higher hopes but still nice to get out. Not sure about the afternoon yet,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Joe it was awesome!!! Man having a buck like him that close to Jake was all I needed I could have shot him no problem. Jake showed great restraint and we learned a lot and had a blast. Ended up seeing 7 bucks 3 does and a fawn


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


>


I believe someone wasn't about to let that small buck grow last year. Looks like a steep angle shave job on his side.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Joe it was awesome!!! Man having a buck like him that close to Jake was all I needed I could have shot him no problem. Jake showed great restraint and we learned a lot and had a blast. Ended up seeing 7 bucks 3 does and a fawn


Sounds like a good morning. Good for the kid to see some action.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> I believe someone wasn't about to let that small buck grow last year. Looks like a steep angle shave job on his side.


Wasn't me...maybe one of the "brown and down" neighbors? I hope I can see that one buck from stand this year...

Jacob...seems like your PA hunting is better than I can remember. Glad ur son is enjoying it.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Good luck everyone, I wanted to get out but not happening. I had to finish up two little jobs this morning.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks yea better then ever in my spot. Was glad to spend time with my son and see some deer. Thanks all and Good luck



QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1105997657]Wasn't me...maybe one of the "brown and down" neighbors? I hope I can see that one buck from stand this year...

Jacob...seems like your PA hunting is better than I can remember. Glad ur son is enjoying it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## King

All set up at the horse farm. Hunting the side of the farm that I've gotten the majority of my good pictures over the years and where I shot my 8 point 2 seasons ago. It's warm to say the least but I have the Ozonics running, a good wind and got in here quietly.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Thanks yea better then ever in my spot. Was glad to spend time with my son and see some deer.


So what changed? It's been years of "PA is terrible" and "son has no interest" and "there are no deer".


----------



## jacobh

He only went out 1 time wouldn't say he's addicted to it. A lot of building around us forced the deer into this small area I assume


----------



## 12-Ringer

All set in one of my favorite ambush sites...
Crossbow with red-dot laser
O3 treated charcoal cloths
Ozonics running
Corn pile 10 feet

Should have a 200"re in about 5 mins[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]

Couldn't resist.

In all seriousness, between my dad and I we've got the chestnuts and the white oak flat scoped out. Man it's hot!!!! Thank God for thermacell....

A few shots from my dad!

































A few from my perch overlooking small white oak patch and knee high greens

































Going to check a few cards while I wait for the witching hour.

Good luck to everyone else out!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pays to be out I guess, we've each already seen a buck! No real size to either but interesting that a few are up and moving in this heat!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cool camo, love the Kryptek stuff....what are you shooting


----------



## NEDYARB

12-Ringer said:


> All set in one of my favorite ambush sites...
> Crossbow with red-dot laser
> O3 treated charcoal cloths
> Ozonics running
> Corn pile 10 feet
> 
> Should have a 200"re in about 5 mins
> 
> Couldn't resist.
> 
> In all seriousness, between my dad and I we've got the chestnuts and the white oak flat scoped out. Man it's hot!!!! Thank God for thermacell....
> 
> A few shots from my dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from my perch overlooking small white oak patch and knee high greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to check a few cards while I wait for the witching hour.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else out!!
> 
> Joe


Just bought a thermacell today. Very impressed so far. Might be the best 20.00 if spent in awhile.the heat stinks but I absolutely can't deal with insects buzzing me all evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

NEDYARB said:


> Just bought a thermacell today. Very impressed so far. Might be the best 20.00 if spent in awhile.the heat stinks but I absolutely can't deal with insects buzzing me all evening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only frustrating thing with the thermacell is when you actually set up right and the wind is truly in your face you almost need a selfie-stick or something to get it out in from so it blows back on you...I currently have mine in the end of my bowhanger


----------



## nicko

Good luck this evening gentlemen. Thermacell is a must for early season hunting. I couldn't hunt warmer weather without it.


----------



## fap1800

Camp is broken down and we're heading home. The bulls really picked it up the last four days as the temps dipped a bit. I shot a spike in the sage flats of all places. 62 yard heart shot. He walked about 20 yards and dropped. My buddy had some good chances the past few days. Called in a couple nice bulls. One at 15 and the other at 23 yards. Just too thick in the lower timber. We were hunting around 8,500 and there weren't many shots more than 20. Bad luck as each shot was obstructed. A lot different from last year when the timber at 10k and higher was more open. In any event it was a success and a blast. Already looking forward to next year. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

All setup for the evening shift. My brother and I are setup in Upper Bucks County. I had one small visitor before I could get my bow up.

Goodluck all 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sweet looking spot Joe.
Good luck all.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Camp is broken down and we're heading home. The bulls really picked it up the last four days as the temps dipped a bit. I shot a spike in the sage flats of all places. 62 yard heart shot. He walked about 20 yards and dropped. My buddy had some good chances the past few days. Called in a couple nice bulls. One at 15 and the other at 23 yards. Just too thick in the lower timber. We were hunting around 8,500 and there weren't many shots more than 20. Bad luck as each shot was obstructed. A lot different from last year when the timber at 10k and higher was more open. In any event it was a success and a blast. Already looking forward to next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! You gonna draw a tag next year or otc?


----------



## BowhunterT100

fap1800 said:


> Camp is broken down and we're heading home. The bulls really picked it up the last four days as the temps dipped a bit. I shot a spike in the sage flats of all places. 62 yard heart shot. He walked about 20 yards and dropped. My buddy had some good chances the past few days. Called in a couple nice bulls. One at 15 and the other at 23 yards. Just too thick in the lower timber. We were hunting around 8,500 and there weren't many shots more than 20. Bad luck as each shot was obstructed. A lot different from last year when the timber at 10k and higher was more open. In any event it was a success and a blast. Already looking forward to next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your bull!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

One six point
Five Fawns (all spotted??)
3 mature doe

Passed on these doe and fawns at 20yds.

Six would not have gotten shot, but he didn't present an opportunity either.

About an hour to go...


Joe


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Congrats! You gonna draw a tag next year or otc?


Thanks. We have points in CO that will get us a pretty good tag as well as AZ. We've hunted southern WY the past few years and could put in for general again and get lucky. We're trying to stick with this area and really learn it. WY hiked their tag prices for NRs next year so the odds should get better. Gotta few months to think it over before app season starts.


----------



## King

Prime time is upon us. I don't normally get skunked at this farm and I'm not planning on having that happen tonight. Hoping something starts moving here soon! I imagine they'll be moving later than normal with this heat we had today. Just hoping it's not after dark.


----------



## Billy H

Been moving here since 5. No shot opportunity yet


----------



## nick060200

My cousin got his first deer.


----------



## 138104

Awesome! Congrats to your cousin!


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> My cousin got his first deer.


Outstanding, congrats to the young man


----------



## nick060200

Thanks guys. I almost had a doe. 3 yds away. There was no wind and as soon as I moved to draw she spooked. Something scared her right into my lap. I didn't have time to get ready. I was on the ground.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop shot a nice doe, no fawns, no milk, 83lbs field dressed. He was stoked.

Processor was hopping, a few real nice buck. A guy pulled up to the Wawa in Eagle with a beautiful 10 in the bed of his truck.

Some deer died today, that's for sure.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6245927



Well I hunted solo tonight. Got this unique guy at 6:00. I'm sure guys have shot bigger but have him on camera all summer and proud to have him end my season. Congrats to all those successful


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well done guys, and congrats on the opening day buck Jacob!


----------



## jacobh

Thank u


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Jacob!!

Now to get your son on that buck!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your pop Joe!! Thank u. Yea Jake was too interested in girls tonight lol


----------



## Charman03

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6245927
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hunted solo tonight. Got this unique guy at 6:00. I'm sure guys have shot bigger but have him on camera all summer and proud to have him end my season. Congrats to all those successful


Congrats. Was that the one from this morning?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6245927
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hunted solo tonight. Got this unique guy at 6:00. I'm sure guys have shot bigger but have him on camera all summer and proud to have him end my season. Congrats to all those successful


Wow!!! Opening day buck. Congrats Scott. Rage head?


----------



## jacobh

Yep same one. There's a 9 point Jake wants now lol. Told me to kill him tonight. Couldn't let him down lol. Nick yes that's a trypan. 30 us shot hit him and smacked other shoulder ran 70 yds


----------



## nicko

Great opener my day. Congrats to Bruce and nicks cousin.

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Scott, wierd rack indeed. That buck looks pretty grey faced.


----------



## pope125

Congrats Scott !!!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Pop shot a nice doe, no fawns, no milk, 83lbs field dressed. He was stoked.
> 
> Processor was hopping, a few real nice buck. A guy pulled up to the Wawa in Eagle with a beautiful 10 in the bed of his truck.
> 
> Some deer died today, that's for sure.
> 
> Joe


Joe, Congrats to your Dad !!


----------



## pope125

nick060200 said:


> My cousin got his first deer.



Congrats to the young man on his first deer , something he will never forget .


----------



## jacobh

Thanks all!!! Billy yea my dad guessed 4 yr old but no clue. Definately happy watching him grow then getting him. 1st time really doing that. Wish Jake was there last night but lesson learned by him. Bucks before girls lol


----------



## jacobh

Nick060200 tell that young man congrats on a great 1st deer what a accomplishment!!! Love seeing kids getting out and knocking them down


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Scott, never pulled off an opener buck.
Think of all the time you freed up for the honey-do list :mg:


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6245927
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hunted solo tonight. Got this unique guy at 6:00. I'm sure guys have shot bigger but have him on camera all summer and proud to have him end my season. Congrats to all those successful


Still shooting the Reign?


----------



## jacobh

Yes still shooting the reign although I have a xcursion coming


----------



## nick060200

jacobh said:


> Yes still shooting the reign although I have a xcursion coming


When you get it let me know which you like better. I'm really thinking of moving to an xpedition again. I had an xcentric and it tuned so easy for me. It was light an I didn't have a great pin float with it. I didn't give it a fair chance cause I never added any kind of weight to it.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I sure will. If your not far from me u can gladly shoot it


----------



## nick060200

jacobh said:


> Nick I sure will. If your not far from me u can gladly shoot it


That would be awesome if your near Delco.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats Scott!


----------



## EXsystem

Looks like a nice spot.


----------



## EXsystem

Good job!


----------



## EXsystem

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6245927
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hunted solo tonight. Got this unique guy at 6:00. I'm sure guys have shot bigger but have him on camera all summer and proud to have him end my season. Congrats to all those successful


Nice job Jacobh!


----------



## fap1800

Great job, Scott!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXsystem

nick060200 said:


> My cousin got his first deer.


Great job to your cousin!


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> Pop shot a nice doe, no fawns, no milk, 83lbs field dressed. He was stoked.
> 
> Processor was hopping, a few real nice buck. A guy pulled up to the Wawa in Eagle with a beautiful 10 in the bed of his truck.
> 
> Some deer died today, that's for sure.
> 
> Joe


Meat for the freezer... Congrats to your dad!


----------



## EXsystem

*I'm back*

I have been on hiatus from archery talk with my dad being diagnosed with stage 2 lung cancer in January I haven't had much time to visit archery talk as much as I used too. It's been almost 7 months of treatment and my dad's health has turned around and is getting better. I was able to spend more time with him during this time and I also got to spend a lot of time with my family. Now that things were looking better with my dad I decided to take a little fishing getaway. This past week I went salmon fishing in Upstate NY which consisted of 13 hour days with 3 mile hikes per day which turned out to be some of the best fly fishing of my life. I left Saturday morning at 3:00am for my 5 hour ride home to make it back in time to coach my son's soccer game. When I finally got home I ended up taking a 2 hour power nap for an afternoon sit. After convincing my self to go out and hunt in the 90 degree heat I ended up getting in the stand by 3:00. For some reason I didn't feel tired but very much relaxed. I wasn't long where a handful of does, fawns and some 1 1/2 bucks started staging in front of me before they headed out in to the soybean fields. I was getting my 20, 30 yardages down and even for the my worst case scenario my one 40yard shot where I have been seeing the buck cruise by a lot on my game camera. By 5:30 the group of deer in front of me moved on out to the field. It wasn't until 5:50 I started to see movement coming down the trail and it happened to be 2 of the shooter bucks I was watching this summer. I was totally shocked to see the bucks get off the trail and walk through brush that would put them right under my stand. I ended up taking a slightly downward shot at 7 yards on the first buck. He ran off back into the woods where I could hear him fall. I decided to stay in the stand until 6:45 which ended up being my first tracking job with daylight left. Found him just 60 yards away right where I heard him fall. After I tagged the deer I ended up just sitting for about 10 minutes reflecting on what a year this has been with the lows and the highs and just how grateful I am for my dad's health, my family and what life has given to me both good and bad. Since my bud was in NM tagging out his bull I was alone to drag this deer out and load on the carrier. I finally got home around 10:00, took a quick shower and went straight to bed. I woke up this morning thinking I had great dream only to realize it wasn't when I was scrolling through my texts to and from my hunting friends. I wish the best of luck to all going out this season!


----------



## EXsystem

*pics*

Couple more


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to hear about your dad's recovery path....it is truly amazing how stress/panic/concern in the family can put things in perspective. I for one enjoy each day a little more than I did just a year ago...getting out in the woods is a true bonus. 

Great buck!!! Congrats!

Joe


----------



## pope125

EXsystem said:


> I have been on hiatus from archery talk with my dad being diagnosed with stage 2 lung cancer in January I haven't had much time to visit archery talk as much as I used too. It's been almost 7 months of treatment and my dad's health has turned around and is getting better. I was able to spend more time with him during this time and I also got to spend a lot of time with my family. Now that things were looking better with my dad I decided to take a little fishing getaway. This past week I went salmon fishing in Upstate NY which consisted of 13 hour days with 3 mile hikes per day which turned out to be some of the best fly fishing of my life. I left Saturday morning at 3:00am for my 5 hour ride home to make it back in time to coach my son's soccer game. When I finally got home I ended up taking a 2 hour power nap for an afternoon sit. After convincing my self to go out and hunt in the 90 degree heat I ended up getting in the stand by 3:00. For some reason I didn't feel tired but very much relaxed. I wasn't long where a handful of does, fawns and some 1 1/2 bucks started staging in front of me before they headed out in to the soybean fields. I was getting my 20, 30 yardages down and even for the my worst case scenario my one 40yard shot where I have been seeing the buck cruise by a lot on my game camera. By 5:30 the group of deer in front of me moved on out to the field. It wasn't until 5:50 I started to see movement coming down the trail and it happened to be 2 of the shooter bucks I was watching this summer. I was totally shocked to see the bucks get off the trail and walk through brush that would put them right under my stand. I ended up taking a slightly downward shot at 7 yards on the first buck. He ran off back into the woods where I could hear him fall. I decided to stay in the stand until 6:45 which ended up being my first tracking job with daylight left. Found him just 60 yards away right where I heard him fall. After I tagged the deer I ended up just sitting for about 10 minutes reflecting on what a year this has been with the lows and the highs and just how grateful I am for my dad's health, my family and what life has given to me both good and bad. Since my bud was in NM tagging out his bull I was alone to drag this deer out and load on the carrier. I finally got home around 10:00, took a quick shower and went straight to bed. I woke up this morning thinking I had great dream only to realize it wasn't when I was scrolling through my texts to and from my hunting friends. I wish the best of luck to all going out this season!



Glad to hear your Dad is doing better !! Congrats on a nice buck !!


----------



## pope125

Packing my backpack this afternoon , need to crush my clothes , shoot and arrow or two , few odds and ends , and I will be in a tree in the morning . Be in a spot where they are coming back from the corn , and headed to bed . Been a spot that I have never not seen deer , should be good .


----------



## jacobh

Bob best of luck to u. I have off tomorrow so if u need a hand at all give a call I'll help u drag


----------



## jacobh

EX congrats on a great buck!!! Glad to hear things are going well and agreed it is nice to sit back and realize how important things are in life. Makes the memory that much sweeter


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob best of luck to u. I have off tomorrow so if u need a hand at all give a call I'll help u drag


Will do , thanks !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck in the morning Bob...I'm eyeing Tuesday afternoon right now....temps, winds, pressure all look favorable...

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Nice buck and some nice fish there EX, have the first trip planned to NW NY the weekend of the 22nd for a few days..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can someone remind me about the rule of thumb with regard to % of weight lost when field dressing?

I think it is 20%, someone is telling me 30%....

E.G. Field dressed weight is 100lbs, live weight 120lbs if 20% or 130lbs if it's 30% or something else that I am off...

Thanks guys!


----------



## bandit69

https://www.noble.org/news/publicat...mating-deer-weight-from-field-dressed-weight/


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Can someone remind me about the rule of thumb with regard to % of weight lost when field dressing?
> 
> I think it is 20%, someone is telling me 30%....
> 
> E.G. Field dressed weight is 100lbs, live weight 120lbs if 20% or 130lbs if it's 30% or something else that I am off...
> 
> Thanks guys!



I always thought it was 30% .


----------



## jasonk0519

EXsystem said:


> Couple more


Congrats on a great Buck and some good looking fish. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EXsystem

Thanks for the support and the complements everyone! Good luck to all!


----------



## wyrnutz

Tuesday afternoon will be my first sit.
Hung a stand in a corridor of white and red oak with beech mixed in.
went for a walk last night through my neighborhood and two white oaks were dropping them like rain.
I did see acorns on the ground near where I hung my stand so I am crossing my fingers.
Nice to see pictures from opening day, congratulations to all!

Brian


----------



## EXsystem

River420Bottom said:


> Nice buck and some nice fish there EX, have the first trip planned to NW NY the weekend of the 22nd for a few days..


Thanks and good luck!


----------



## nicko

Congrats on EX. Great buck and great fish. Salmon River?

Good to hear your dad is doing well.


----------



## EXsystem

nicko said:


> Congrats on EX. Great buck and great fish. Salmon River?
> 
> Good to hear your dad is doing well.


Thanks and yes on the DSR. Ever fished there?


----------



## nicko

EXsystem said:


> Thanks and yes on the DSR. Ever fished there?


Yes, twice. First week of January both times. We went at that time because we heard crowds were very low. We found out why. Very cold and bitter conditions.


----------



## Ebard22

Can anyone help me out and give me a definitive answer if toxic broadheads are legal in PA? I don't know if they considered a swept broad head or not since they technically comeback to form the 90 degree angle specified on legal broadheads?


----------



## pope125

All set-up for the first sit of the season , good luck to everyone that's out . One gripe this morning , I can't believe how bad these Rage Trypan rattled in my quiver . I think Rage needs to figure out a way to make a broadhead that don't make a ton of noice . Might be a good broadhead I'm not to happy about the rattling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

pope125 said:


> All set-up for the first sit of the season , good luck to everyone that's out . One gripe this morning , I can't believe how bad these Rage Trypan rattled in my quiver . I think Rage needs to figure out a way to make a broadhead that don't make a ton of noice . Might be a good broadhead I'm not to happy about the rattling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you can use them to rattle a buck in. Lol


----------



## nicko

Good luck Bob.


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> All set-up for the first sit of the season , good luck to everyone that's out . One gripe this morning , I can't believe how bad these Rage Trypan rattled in my quiver . I think Rage needs to figure out a way to make a broadhead that don't make a ton of noice . Might be a good broadhead I'm not to happy about the rattling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












First one of the year ! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck Bob!


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6245927
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hunted solo tonight. Got this unique guy at 6:00. I'm sure guys have shot bigger but have him on camera all summer and proud to have him end my season. Congrats to all those successful


Great job Scott, that is a unique buck!


----------



## jacobh

If I'm not mistaken toxic heads are a fixed blade head so it would be legal



QUOTE=Ebard22;1106007263]Can anyone help me out and give me a definitive answer if toxic broadheads are legal in PA? I don't know if they considered a swept broad head or not since they technically comeback to form the 90 degree angle specified on legal broadheads?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt Musto

I had a good opening evening. With the East wind I decided to sit on the ground about 20 yards from a trail exiting a known bedding area. I was hoping to get a shot at a doe but knew that I had a chance at seeing the wide eight pointer that I'm after. At 6:30 I heard a stick crack and then the sound of a deer coming and got ready. It was a buck but not the one I was after. It turned out to be a 2.5 year old 8 that has a very nice rack for his age and had me confused on what deer it was because it was larger than the velvet pictures had indicated. I could have killed him broadside at 22, 25 and 30 yards as he made his way towards the corn field a few hundred yards away. I got a good look at him with the binos and the sideways brow tine confirmed it was the buck I thought it was. I believe he has the same genes as the giant 160 that my neighbor killed last year and hopefully I can see this guy grow a few more years into another stud. He is living in the same area as his deceased father. I was able to slip out undetected and didn't see any other deer after that.


----------



## vonfoust

Wow take a couple days off and everyone quits arguing and starts hunting! Congratulations to those that got it done. Glad to hear about your Father EX.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like next week Fall returns!


----------



## wyrnutz

Found this on state land yesterday. 
Called pgc I was more than upset to find this in the back of the parking lot. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Packing my backpack this afternoon , need to crush my clothes , shoot and arrow or two , few odds and ends , and I will be in a tree in the morning . Be in a spot where they are coming back from the corn , and headed to bed . Been a spot that I have never not seen deer , should be good .


Good luck Bob, hope you get a shot!


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> All set-up for the first sit of the season , good luck to everyone that's out . One gripe this morning , I can't believe how bad these Rage Trypan rattled in my quiver . I think Rage needs to figure out a way to make a broadhead that don't make a ton of noice . Might be a good broadhead I'm not to happy about the rattling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I switched from rage this year because they made so much noise, specially when shot. Sounded like my arrow was shushing the deer as it hit or the deer ducked it....SHHHHHHHHHHHH thwack!


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> I switched from rage this year because they made so much noise, specially when shot. Sounded like my arrow was shushing the deer as it hit or the deer ducked it....SHHHHHHHHHHHH thwack!


Used the Hypodermic for a few years , not a problem , went to the new Trypan and not at all happy . You think Rage would try and fix the problem , they keep putting it out there , and guys keep buying it .


----------



## Mathias

Anyone try the Muzzy Trocar Hybrid?


----------



## nicko

I am a creature of habit want to comes to my broadhead selection. Slick trick standards for me.


----------



## KylePA

pope125 said:


> Used the Hypodermic for a few years , not a problem , went to the new Trypan and not at all happy . You think Rage would try and fix the problem , they keep putting it out there , and guys keep buying it .


I put a little bit of string wax in the blade slots of my Rage broadheads before closing. There is then absolutely zero rattle and noise. Give it a try.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Anyone try the Muzzy Trocar Hybrid?


Shot a doe last year with one , got very little blood .


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> I put a little bit of string wax in the blade slots of my Rage broadheads before closing. There is then absolutely zero rattle and noise. Give it a try.


Kyle , you opened up the blades and put wax in the groove where the blade goes then closed it ???


----------



## KylePA

pope125 said:


> Kyle , you opened up the blades and put wax in the groove where the blade goes then closed it ???


Correct put a little bit of string wax in the groove where the blades go, close them up, screw tight and there is absolutely zero rattle. Goodluck!


----------



## pope125

KylePA said:


> Correct put a little bit of string wax in the groove where the blades go, close them up, screw tight and there is absolutely zero rattle. Goodluck!


Thanks for the tip !!!


----------



## nick060200

wyrnutz said:


> Found this on state land yesterday.
> Called pgc I was more than upset to find this in the back of the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did they take the back straps? it just looks like they did a gutless method job.


----------



## pope125

Well I did not get skunked this morning , saw 9 , about 8:15 the neighbors dog was in the timber running deer at least they went back to where they usually come out in the evening .


----------



## adr1601

pope125 said:


> Used the Hypodermic for a few years , not a problem , went to the new Trypan and not at all happy . You think Rage would try and fix the problem , they keep putting it out there , and guys keep buying it .


I just spent nearly three weeks walking around with my Trypans in the quiver and no rattle with mine. Maybe some quality-tolerance control? I think it's big leap ahead of the Hypo, but the blades on the one I used took it pretty tough.


----------



## pope125

adr1601 said:


> I just spent nearly three weeks walking around with my Trypans in the quiver and no rattle with mine. Maybe some quality-tolerance control? I think it's big leap ahead of the Hypo, but the blades on the one I used took it pretty tough.


Don't want to start a pissing match , but when I pay $50 dollars for three broadheads they better not be any problems . I am not the only one having problems with them , maybe Rage should put a little money into trying to fix a problem with the shock collars that they had for years . They are more worried about a thicker blade , and a sharper blade , how about fixing the problem you have first . Maybe its me , I am anal with my archery gear . To me putting string wax on the broadhead to make it stop rattling , is not a fix , its a bandaid.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Anyone try the Muzzy Trocar Hybrid?


I did check them out but went with the grave digger trocar hybrid. They leave nasty holes in my block target.


----------



## Matt Musto

yetihunter1 said:


> I did check them out but went with the grave digger trocar hybrid. They leave nasty holes in my block target.


The best expandable I'v used is Ulmer's Edge. Rock solid and sharp thick blades. If you can get your hands on some don't hesitate. That being said I've used original Rage and had great success with them, but they do have deficiencies that they have seemed not to address, as pope has noted.


----------



## dougell

wyrnutz said:


> Found this on state land yesterday.
> Called pgc I was more than upset to find this in the back of the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was there evidence that it was tagged?Interestingly,if it was tagged,the only law broken was dumping it there.Once you tag the deer,it's your property and you don't have to consume it.I always thought Pa had a wanton waste law but they really don't.Last year my neighbor killed a bear and had it in the back of his truck for over 3 weeks.I parked next to him on the last day of rifle season and smelled this aweful smell.His tailgate was down and the bear was in the back rotting.I can't stand the guy so I called our WCO because I knew it was gonna end up in a ditch.He said he could fine him if he just tosses it but if he threw it on his own property,there was nothing he could do.Crazy but true.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Don't want to start a pissing match , but when I pay $50 dollars for three broadheads they better not be any problems . I am not the only one having problems with them , maybe Rage should put a little money into trying to fix a problem with the shock collars that they had for years . They are more worried about a thicker blade , and a sharper blade , how about fixing the problem you have first . Maybe its me , I am anal with my archery gear . To me putting string wax on the broadhead to make it stop rattling , is not a fix , its a bandaid.


No pissing match here but I don't understand why anyone would use a BH that had the possibility of any type of malfunction.Blades opening in your quiver or rattling would be unexceptable to me as well.


----------



## jacobh

Bob no clue my Rages don't rattle and have 0 issues


----------



## nicko

The season is too short to deal with broadheads that rattle and make noise. If it were me, I'd sell them in the classifieds and move on to different head.


----------



## Missions95

I have the Trypans too this year, and no rattle out of mine either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

My dads cousin connected on a unique buck they had pics of the summer. He made 1 to many dayloght trips to the apples trees.
View attachment 6247037


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Don't want to start a pissing match , but when I pay $50 dollars for three broadheads they better not be any problems . I am not the only one having problems with them , maybe Rage should put a little money into trying to fix a problem with the shock collars that they had for years . They are more worried about a thicker blade , and a sharper blade , how about fixing the problem you have first . Maybe its me , I am anal with my archery gear . To me putting string wax on the broadhead to make it stop rattling , is not a fix , its a bandaid.


Have you ever tried a slick trick?I don't necessarily think there's anything special about any head.All they have to do it penetrate,stay together and be razor sharp.I went from using old wasp camlocks to muzzies and then to several huge mechanicals.I've never seen any one particulat BH out kill any other and I've never seen Bh's that make big gaping holes kill deer any faster.I've been using slick tricks since 1993 when you had to buy them from the guy who made them.I'm not saying they're the best because I haven't shot every Bh out there but I've never had any reason to change since then.They were always cheap,easy to keep sharp,penetrate well and I've never damaged one.I've killed as many as 5 deer and a turkey in the same year with the same head and same blades.Wash it off,touch the blades up and kill another one.I'm still using about 4 of the original ones I bought over 20 years ago.I bought two new packs about 5+ years ago when the owner sold out and never needed to open them.I've killed well over 70 deer with them and only ever had one run completely out of sight.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> The season is too short to deal with broadheads that rattle and make noise. If it were me, I'd sell them in the classifieds and move on to different head.


You can only tighten down on the head so much , you take the shaft and you bang it against your other hand and it makes a rattling noise . I put some wax in the grove like KylePa suggested and it helped . But to me thats not a fix . I was a few months behind cause of my shoulder surgery , I can probably put any head on and be ok . I just don't like making changes this time of year plus I am headed to Iowa in November .


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Have you ever tried a slick trick?I don't necessarily think there's anything special about any head.All they have to do it penetrate,stay together and be razor sharp.I went from using old wasp camlocks to muzzies and then to several huge mechanicals.I've never seen any one particulat BH out kill any other and I've never seen Bh's that make big gaping holes kill deer any faster.I've been using slick tricks since 1993 when you had to buy them from the guy who made them.I'm not saying they're the best because I haven't shot every Bh out there but I've never had any reason to change since then.They were always cheap,easy to keep sharp,penetrate well and I've never damaged one.I've killed as many as 5 deer and a turkey in the same year with the same head and same blades.Wash it off,touch the blades up and kill another one.I'm still using about 4 of the original ones I bought over 20 years ago.I bought two new packs about 5+ years ago when the owner sold out and never needed to open them.I've killed well over 70 deer with them and only ever had one run completely out of sight.


No I haven't , herd some goods things about them . I will give them a look .


----------



## jacobh

Does the rattle just bug u guys or what's the issue? I mean I bang my bow with my hand and things rattle but let's face it I'm not banging my hand against my bow or arrow when a deer is standing there. When u shoot them I've yet to have a deer hear my BH rattle over my bow going off. Bob I get what your saying but don't read too much into it bud they destroy deer. My buck angled away caused a 4" entrance hole and lodged into opposite shoulder


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Does the rattle just bug u guys or what's the issue? I mean I bang my bow with my hand and things rattle but let's face it I'm not banging my hand against my bow or arrow when a deer is standing there. When u shoot them I've yet to have a deer hear my BH rattle over my bow going off. Bob I get what your saying but don't read too much into it bud they destroy deer. My buck angled away caused a 4" entrance hole and lodged into opposite shoulder


It just bothers the hell out of me everytime you move the bow , and it rattles . I can tell you this they wont be in my quiver on a 'spot & stalk ' hunt . Scott I have shot 30+ deer with the Hypodermic, with no issues . I would think a company knows they have problems , but do nothing about it . Just got a return PM from Rage there response was ' THE RATTLE DOES NOT HURT THE PERFORMANCE' . LOL


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> No I haven't , herd some goods things about them . I will give them a look .


Slick Tricks are legit, Bob. I used the Viper 125s this year and they required very limited tuning with FPs. I moved my rest less than a 16th and they were grouping together. The Viper smacked an elk rib and went through no problem from 60 yards and buried in the ground a good three inches. 

View attachment 6247065


Another great head that will be hard pressed to fail is the VPA 2 or 3 blade. Their CNCd from one piece of stock...not that pot metal molded crap that Montecs are made of. Great head. I doubt you'll ever damage one of them.


----------



## ernieball33

yetihunter1 said:


> I did check them out but went with the grave digger trocar hybrid. They leave nasty holes in my block target.


I'm very strongly considering this exact broadhead. I've only read good things about them and it sounds like they will do some damage. 

I'm also considering slick tricks as a lot of guys seem to really like them. 

Right now I'm leaning towards the grave diggers, but I believe you can't go wrong with either. It's just a matter of if you like moving parts on your broadhead or not. 

Regardless of what you shoot, placement is key.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ned250

fap1800 said:


> Slick Tricks are legit, Bob. I used the Viper 125s this year and they required very limited tuning with FPs. I moved my rest less than a 16th and they were grouping together. The Viper smacked an elk rib and went through no problem from 60 yards and buried in the ground a good three inches.
> 
> View attachment 6247065
> 
> 
> Another great head that will be hard pressed to fail is the VPA 2 or 3 blade. Their CNCd from one piece of stock...not that pot metal molded crap that Montecs are made of. Great head. I doubt you'll ever damage one of them.


Another slick trick fan here. From the simplicity, to the easy tuning, to the perfect spinning and sharp blades. :thumbs_up


----------



## Ned250

I went out to our tiny private spot in 5C on Saturday. Saw the tiniest fawn I've ever seen in my 23 years of hunting. It was all alone, skinny as hell, rough hide, etc - I wonder if it was orphaned early in the summer and is just malnourished?

Had 3 nice does come out but never got any closer than 48yds.

What's everyone's thoughts on community scrapes? I found 3 HUGE community scrapes on the edge of their bedding thicket. I've seen one there a few years ago, but nothing like this. I didn't think to take pics


----------



## dougell

I've put cameras on scrapes multiple times and I've never gotten a daylight picture of a buck visting it before Oct 20.


----------



## fap1800

Ned250 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on community scrapes? I found 3 HUGE community scrapes on the edge of their bedding thicket. I've seen one there a few years ago, but nothing like this. I didn't think to take pics


Put a cam up. It will at least give you an idea of what's hanging around. As Doug mentioned, you generally won't get any daylight action by the bigger boys until just before the rut. I'd even hang a stand. I have a stand on my one spot 18 yards from a big community scrape that's been active the past four years. Like yours, it's near a bedding thicket. I only hunt it if the wind is perfect. I've taken three representative bucks from that general area, all during the rut. Could be the scrape or just the fact that it's near a bedding area, but either way, those spots can produce.


----------



## wyrnutz

Nick and Dougell
No marks on the ears from a tag, I just thought was a waste since there is meat in there. I am surprised about there being no "waste" law, we have laws for the craziest things in this state.
If I put one down it will not be ending up like that.

Brian


----------



## Ned250

fap1800 said:


> Put a cam up. It will at least give you an idea of what's hanging around. As Doug mentioned, you generally won't get any daylight action by the bigger boys until just before the rut. I'd even hang a stand. I have a stand on my one spot 18 yards from a big community scrape that's been active the past four years. Like yours, it's near a bedding thicket. I only hunt it if the wind is perfect. I've taken three representative bucks from that general area, all during the rut. Could be the scrape or just the fact that it's near a bedding area, but either way, those spots can produce.


Yep, will be putting my camera on one of them - which one is anybody's guess! I couldn't believe the size and freshness of all 3 of them. I'm talking a good 5' across on each of them. One was so fresh it still had the wet mud from a deer peeing in it.

My brother and I are the only ones with permission to hunt it and haven't hunted here in 3 years. I've hunted to the east and west sides of where I found these, but never right where they are (small 30 acre lot of woods surrounded by suburbs and fields). I've never had any real luck hunting over scrapes, but I've also never seen anything like this before.


----------



## pope125

All settled in , see what happens . Not expecting much till late . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Ned250 said:


> Yep, will be putting my camera on one of them - which one is anybody's guess! I couldn't believe the size and freshness of all 3 of them. I'm talking a good 5' across on each of them. One was so fresh it still had the wet mud from a deer peeing in it.
> 
> My brother and I are the only ones with permission to hunt it and haven't hunted here in 3 years. I've hunted to the east and west sides of where I found these, but never right where they are (small 30 acre lot of woods surrounded by suburbs and fields). I've never had any real luck hunting over scrapes, but I've also never seen anything like this before.


The deer are probably hitting all 3 so just pick the biggest one. Lol! As long as you have a good wind, I'd say hunt it. I usually won't start hunting my scrape/bedding area stand until late October when the rut starts to kickoff. Sounds like you have a pretty darn big one. The one I hunt maybe gets 3 feet in diameter. Good luck.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I won't shoot does right now unless they're alone. Fawns are especially small this year not sure why. Saw one fawn Saturday by itself covered in spots still. They need to get away from this early season or make it bucks only


----------



## wyrnutz

Say hi to Abbi
two year old Lab rescue/ adoption
Great dog, trained pretty well.
Unfortunately for us she will not be a pet rather a service dog for my daughter. The one in my avatar.

Brian
View attachment 6247287


----------



## dougell

It's worth putting a camera over them just to learn something.


----------



## dougell

wyrnutz said:


> Nick and Dougell
> No marks on the ears from a tag, I just thought was a waste since there is meat in there. I am surprised about there being no "waste" law, we have laws for the craziest things in this state.
> If I put one down it will not be ending up like that.
> 
> Brian


Maybe it was just a road kill and someone scavenged what they wanted.A little odd not to take the back straps though.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yea I won't shoot does right now unless they're alone. Fawns are especially small this year not sure why. Saw one fawn Saturday by itself covered in spots still. They need to get away from this early season or make it bucks only


I average at least 8 does per year and many times they're alone but they're all still lactating.Just because they're alone,doesn't mean they don't have fawns.We're all human and if you find it distasteful to shoot a doe with fawns,that's fine.I personally have no issue with it.Once they're weaned,and they should all be weaned by now,they're fully capable of surviving.All of the fawns I've been seeing are spotless now.


----------



## jacobh

Every fawn I've seen here are covered in spots still. I'll shoot a doe with fawns if there are no spots but everything on camera has spots still


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6247319












Here's pic today from one of my spots. Covered in spots still. Remember Doug your west so Rut happens earlier there so maybe that's why yours are out


----------



## wyrnutz

dougell said:


> Maybe it was just a road kill and someone scavenged what they wanted.A little odd not to take the back straps though.


There was a hole from a BH in the lung area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forkhorn83

Has anyone ever been drawn for the Pittsburgh Airport hunting permit? I received notification today that I was selected this year. Just wanted to know what to expect and if anyone has been successful harvesting a deer. I talked to a guy from the airport today and he said the numbers reported by the hunters weren't as high as expected in past years, but they have a feeling a lot of deer aren't being reported. Always see big bucks around that area off the highway.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jsun713 said:


> Has anyone ever been drawn for the Pittsburgh Airport hunting permit? I received notification today that I was selected this year. Just wanted to know what to expect and if anyone has been successful harvesting a deer. I talked to a guy from the airport today and he said the numbers reported by the hunters weren't as high as expected in past years, but they have a feeling a lot of deer aren't being reported. Always see big bucks around that area off the highway.


Not me, but good luck....hopefully you get a good one!

Joe


----------



## Live4hunting

You talking GPIA Greater Pittsburgh International Airport or Allegheny County Airport? Back in the day of young and dumb growing up in that area we snuck onto the county Airport through a tunnel in the back all the time. But yes there have always been some big deer out around the international airport but I think the cat has been out of the bag to long and that honey hole is getting worked over to much unless its just doe your looking for.


----------



## Live4hunting

Almost made a big mistake Saturday, even though it was so hot I had to get out for just the sake of it. Well shortly after daylight the first doe of the season come by clueless to the potential death that awaits. Then half hour later I see a black object working its way through the brush then a 150-175 pound bear walks in to 15 yards. Sitting there pondering does it open with our season in 2B or does it come in with the regular archery. Not knowing needless to say I eroded on the side of caution and glad I did. We always get a few bears on camera every year I our suburban area, have seen one, another other time before hunting and the boy saw one once before season checking cameras. So what are the odds of dumb luck to have it pay me a visit again in a couple weeks.


----------



## yetihunter1

Hunting from the ground is tough....was all set up, if the deer followed script they would of walked down a field edge while I hid in the pine trees . Instead they decided to come into the pine trees and walk up behind me. Had two doe and a 100in, im guessing, 8pt walk up behind me at ten yds and try to figure out what I was. They blew once but didn't run away. I tried to pretend I was a tree and hope they would walk away but 15 mins later I had a doe walk into my shooting lane. I go to draw back and all hell breaks loose. Since I couldn't turn around without spooking them I couldn't tell if the deer were behind me still. My assumption was wrong that they had moved off....second I started drawing my bow they blew and cleared the area. I turned to look at what busted me to notice the does and 8pt. Kind of stunk but still a good encounter.


----------



## goathillinpa

Live4hunting said:


> Almost made a big mistake Saturday, even though it was so hot I had to get out for just the sake of it. Well shortly after daylight the first doe of the season come by clueless to the potential death that awaits. Then half hour later I see a black object working its way through the brush then a 150
> 
> If you where in 2B archery bear comes in on September 16.


----------



## dougell

goathillinpa said:


> Live4hunting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost made a big mistake Saturday, even though it was so hot I had to get out for just the sake of it. Well shortly after daylight the first doe of the season come by clueless to the potential death that awaits. Then half hour later I see a black object working its way through the brush then a 150
> 
> If you where in 2B archery bear comes in on September 16.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking.I thought were were legal right now in every place where the season opened already.
Click to expand...


----------



## vonfoust

wyrnutz said:


> Say hi to Abbi
> two year old Lab rescue/ adoption
> Great dog, trained pretty well.
> Unfortunately for us she will not be a pet rather a service dog for my daughter. The one in my avatar.
> 
> Brian
> View attachment 6247287


Nice! If possible you should try to find a few of the pheasants they are putting out and see how she does.


----------



## pope125

Probably the only guy headed out , its warm, but you never know . Didn't move till almost 6 last night .


----------



## Live4hunting

goathillinpa said:


> Live4hunting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost made a big mistake Saturday, even though it was so hot I had to get out for just the sake of it. Well shortly after daylight the first doe of the season come by clueless to the potential death that awaits. Then half hour later I see a black object working its way through the brush then a 150
> 
> If you where in 2B archery bear comes in on September 16.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya found that out after the fact, thought it opened wit the regular season. Im sure I will not get that chance again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Probably the only guy headed out , its warm, but you never know . Didn't move till almost 6 last night .


Did you see any bucks Bob?


----------



## pope125

Matt , saw a 1.5 first thing yesterday morning , saw two small ones last night . I think the first cold snap were we see a 20 to 30 degree drop in temps for early season think you'll see some bucks on the ground .


----------



## Mathias

Looking at close to 90 end of week/weekend


----------



## Mcbowhunt

pope125 said:


> Matt , saw a 1.5 first thing yesterday morning , saw two small ones last night . I think the first cold snap were we see a 20 to 30 degree drop in temps for early season think you'll see some bucks on the ground .


/\/\/\/\ This. Best chance of catching a mature deer on his feet during the September/October transition.


----------



## Viper69

Calling for very hot all week and weekend and even into the following week. Hopefully late next week a cold for will move through

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

My Dad is out still has seen 13 doe and a spike. My cousins buddy got his first buck with a bow last night, a very respectable 8 around 115". He asked not to share online.

He got it in Chester Springs.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Temperatures are not looking ideal but Thursday is my only day I can get out for an afternoon hunt this week. 84° equals time to bring the thermacell


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Looks like next Thursday the weather starts to break our way..... fingers crossed


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Warm and muggy this afternoon on stand. Did see some deer, they were hitting the acorns hard. First sit of the season.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Temperatures are not looking ideal but Thursday is my only day I can get out for an afternoon hunt this week. 84° equals time to bring the thermacell


I can say I have hunted the last two days , with the temps as hot as they are the deer are moving . I have seen 30+ deer in 3 sits . I screwed up tonight I had one at 15 yards for 10 minutes, was just not very big in the body , then she started to walk away put the bino's on her and she was defenitly mature .


----------



## pope125

Headed out of town just at the right time , wont be missing much with these temps for the nest week , be back at it end of next week . Good luck to those that will be out , and be safe !


----------



## Mcbowhunt

pope125 said:


> Headed out of town just at the right time , wont be missing much with these temps for the nest week , be back at it end of next week . Good luck to those that will be out , and be safe !


Good stretch of weather to knock out the last bit of household chores before we start to get serious


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I can say I have hunted the last two days , with the temps as hot as they are the deer are moving . I have seen 30+ deer in 3 sits . I screwed up tonight I had one at 15 yards for 10 minutes, was just not very big in the body , then she started to walk away put the bino's on her and she was defenitly mature .


Between my Pop and I we saw 15 on Saturday and he saw another 15 last night...I agree, they're moving. I know of three different 8's and a big 10 taken in the Chester Springs and Elverson areas, two 8's taken yesterday morning before 8:00AM, the third Monday night, the big 10 was Sat night. When we took my Dad's doe into the processor on Sat night his big walk-in was already full, we got there around 9PM. Said he already had three heads going to the taxidermist....

Joe

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Between my Pop and I we saw 15 on Saturday and he saw another 15 last night...I agree, they're moving. I know of three different 8's and a big 10 taken in the Chester Springs and Elverson areas, two 8's taken yesterday morning before 8:00AM, the third Monday night, the big 10 was Sat night. When we took my Dad's doe into the processor on Sat night his big walk-in was already full, we got there around 9PM. Said he already had three heads going to the taxidermist....
> 
> Joe
> 
> Joe


Joe, no picture of the big 10 ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, no picture of the big 10 ?


It was in the back of some guys truck at the Wawa in Eagle, didn't want to seem like paparazzi...it was a nice one 135-140' for sure....guy said he got it around Ludwigs Corner....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Between my Pop and I we saw 15 on Saturday and he saw another 15 last night...I agree, they're moving. I know of three different 8's and a big 10 taken in the Chester Springs and Elverson areas, two 8's taken yesterday morning before 8:00AM, the third Monday night, the big 10 was Sat night. When we took my Dad's doe into the processor on Sat night his big walk-in was already full, we got there around 9PM. Said he already had three heads going to the taxidermist....
> 
> Joe
> 
> Joe


I got into the stand a little late last night thinking they would move later , and I was not in the stand 10 minutes and saw deer .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I got into the stand a little late last night thinking they would move later , and I was not in the stand 10 minutes and saw deer .


My dad did the exact opposite, he was hoping to stick another doe and thought they'd be moving early because of the cloud cover, so he was on stand by 2:30...they were on their feet early, but avoided the food (chestnut grove) and seemed to be focused on the pond for some reason (maybe the heat). 10 of the 15 he saw walked right past the hemlock where I had my ground-blind tucked under for the boys....the one some jackwagon stole....brand new darkhorse:angry::angry::angry::angry:

Joe


----------



## glassbow201

Is this thread *** 2017-18 Pennsylvania Hunting Thread *** for pa hunting, or just deer hunting with vertical bow? It seems very active but I haven't had a chance to read it all.

BTW I agree completely with OP about mandatory tag reports. All unfilled tags need reported by Feb 1st or similar should work. Penalty being no tags of that type / triple cost tags the next year for that person as penalty. And if the PGC is using their own terrible decision for the yellow licenses and .75 per tag cost as an excuse...well, I'll just say it doesn't surprise me in the least. I couldn't believe it then and still can't fathom why they went of out of house and even state with licenses to Tennessee at an initial cost of $.70 per each license and tag. It is now up $.90 as far as I can tell.



PeeVee Outdoor News 6/25/10 said:


> There is good news and bad news concerning cost. It is true, the license fee will remain the same since 1999, however due to incorporating PALS as part of the process, there is a 70-cent transaction fee attached to the purchase of each license and permit which is paid directly to Automated License System, the Nashville-based company that runs PALS.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> My dad did the exact opposite, he was hoping to stick another doe and thought they'd be moving early because of the cloud cover, so he was on stand by 2:30...they were on their feet early, but avoided the food (chestnut grove) and seemed to be focused on the pond for some reason (maybe the heat). 10 of the 15 he saw walked right past the hemlock where I had my ground-blind tucked under for the boys....the one some jackwagon stole....brand new darkhorse:angry::angry::angry::angry:
> 
> Joe


You get to take the boys out yet? Curious at what age they started hunting. My oldest is 8 and he has a mentored youth tag. He's been practicing a lot with the xbow and is money out to 30 although I'm going to limit his shot to 20 and under. He shoots the buck target just fine, but it's tough to know how they'll react on a live animal. Last thing I want is him to wound a deer. My other concern is his attention span. I keep telling him, we're going to be in the blind for a good two hours. He says he's fine, but I'm worried he'll get "bored" in the first half hour. I might try and get him out this evening if I can.


----------



## glassbow201

I don't get this website. Can someone explain to me why half my posts go to moderation instead of posting right away? I posted question and comment:
EDIT: see now it posted but 2 hours ago it required moderation and was never posted.
Is this thread *** 2017-18 Pennsylvania Hunting Thread *** for pa hunting, or just deer hunting with vertical bow? It seems very active but I haven't had a chance to read it all.

BTW I agree completely with OP about mandatory tag reports. All unfilled tags need reported by Feb 1st or similar should work. Penalty being no tags of that type / triple cost tags the next year for that person as penalty. And if the PGC is using their own terrible decision for the yellow licenses and .75 per tag cost as an excuse...well, I'll just say it doesn't surprise me in the least. I couldn't believe it then and still can't fathom why they went of out of house and even state with licenses to Tennessee at an initial cost of $.70 per each license and tag. It is now up $.90 as far as I can tell.

Quote Originally Posted by PeeVee Outdoor News 6/25/10
There is good news and bad news concerning cost. It is true, the license fee will remain the same since 1999, however due to incorporating PALS as part of the process, there is a 70-cent transaction fee attached to the purchase of each license and permit which is paid directly to Automated License System, the Nashville-based company that runs PALS.


----------



## 12-Ringer

glassbow201 said:


> Is this thread *** 2017-18 Pennsylvania Hunting Thread *** for pa hunting, or just deer hunting with vertical bow? It seems very active but I haven't had a chance to read it all.
> 
> BTW I agree completely with OP about mandatory tag reports. All unfilled tags need reported by Feb 1st or similar should work. Penalty being no tags of that type / triple cost tags the next year for that person as penalty. And if the PGC is using their own terrible decision for the yellow licenses and .75 per tag cost as an excuse...well, I'll just say it doesn't surprise me in the least. I couldn't believe it then and still can't fathom why they went of out of house and even state with licenses to Tennessee at an initial cost of $.70 per each license and tag. It is now up $.90 as far as I can tell.


This open to all who dare enter....lol....in all seriousness welcome aboard and hope you contribute...I hope it doesn't matter to the majority if you hunt with a crossbow, spear, knife, or vertical bow....HUNTERS need to stick together. Oh...and good luck to you if you plan on trying to start with this thread from the beginning....might be better off just jumping in and moving forward.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> You get to take the boys out yet? Curious at what age they started hunting. My oldest is 8 and he has a mentored youth tag. He's been practicing a lot with the xbow and is money out to 30 although I'm going to limit his shot to 20 and under. He shoots the buck target just fine, but it's tough to know how they'll react on a live animal. Last thing I want is him to wound a deer. My other concern is his attention span. I keep telling him, we're going to be in the blind for a good two hours. He says he's fine, but I'm worried he'll get "bored" in the first half hour. I might try and get him out this evening if I can.


Ty started with me at 6 in the stand, he's 14 now....he can out hunt most in the family WHEN HE WANTS...he prefers the crossbow over his Edge, even though he shoots it just fine, because he feels more confident about the crossbow killing as opposed to him maybe wounding with Edge. He didn't go out with me yet this year and may not until rifle. It is always hard to tell with him. He has passed more deer inside 20 yards that most kids his age, because he was "waiting on something better"...to be honest I just don't think he was ready to deal with killing something. He did take a doe in 2015 with the .270, I was right by his side and I swear my dad made it across the mountain to be with us before she even died (she ran 50-yards). It was quite an experience, more tears than I expected from all of us, but like I told him....if he didn't feel a little bad about killing something I'd be worried...I think he was a little embarrassed that he was upset. It was a big doe and he was very proud to donate it to the hunters sharing the harvest program.

When it comes to my son and nephews...I'll take them every chance they ask; but they don't ask nearly as much as I hope they would....I let them know when I'm going and offer each the opportunity to tag along. When they come I have zero expectations other than returning safely and enjoying our time together. When a nice 6-point stepped out at 20 yards in front of Ty last year and he chose to pass in hopes the big 9 would show-up, I was both impressed and confused. Turns out, that was the only time he went archery hunting the entire season. My nephews haven't had as much experience and get antsy, drives me a little nuts, but they just weren't brought up in the outdoors as much as Ty. I guess I try to think of like I am a shepard..urging them along, making sure when they're ready to move, they're safe and going in the right direction.

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Ty started with me at 6 in the stand, he's 14 now....he can out hunt most in the family WHEN HE WANTS...he prefers the crossbow over his Edge, even though he shoots it just fine, because he feels more confident about the crossbow killing as opposed to him maybe wounding with Edge. He didn't go out with me yet this year and may not until rifle. It is always hard to tell with him. He has passed more deer inside 20 yards that most kids his age, because he was "waiting on something better"...to be honest I just don't think he was ready to deal with killing something. He did take a doe in 2015 with the .270, I was right by his side and I swear my dad made it across the mountain to be with us before she even died (she ran 50-yards). It was quite an experience, more tears than I expected from all of us, but like I told him....if he didn't feel a little bad about killing something I'd be worried...I think he was a little embarrassed that he was upset. It was a big doe and he was very proud to donate it to the hunters sharing the harvest program.
> 
> When it comes to my son and nephews...I'll take them every chance they ask; but they don't ask nearly as much as I hope they would....I let them know when I'm going and offer each the opportunity to tag along. When they come I have zero expectations other than returning safely and enjoying our time together. When a nice 6-point stepped out at 20 yards in front of Ty last year and he chose to pass in hopes the big 9 would show-up, I was both impressed and confused. Turns out, that was the only time he went archery hunting the entire season. My nephews haven't had as much experience and get antsy, drives me a little nuts, but they just weren't brought up in the outdoors as much as Ty. I guess I try to think of like I am a shepard..urging them along, making sure when they're ready to move, they're safe and going in the right direction.
> 
> Joe


I have a five and seven year old, both shooting recurves. I may have to get the blind out to take them along to conceal their movement better and I typically hunt out of a saddle when I'm in a tree. I know there are youth saddles out there, just not sure I want to deal with the logistics of getting a kid up a tree with a lineman belt and a second set of strap on steps. I may have to work on getting a few double stands or hang on stands. I think they'd be thrilled to sit in a blind on a Sunday, not even on the deer trail, but anywhere they can just observe the deer. I feel like the novelty of being in the tree and better visibility would keep their interest better than sitting in a blind.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> . I think they'd be thrilled to sit in a blind on a Sunday, not even on the deer trail, but anywhere they can just observe the deer. I feel like the novelty of being in the tree and better visibility would keep their interest better than sitting in a blind.


That's how I got Ty started....on Sundays in a stand...blinds are very restrictive and tend to promote sleeping, playing video games and phone stuff...its actually pretty cool to see a kid marvel in the stand as the sun comes up and in all that you can see....so many things that we experienced hunters take for granted or find frustrating; like the red squirrel who won't shut up on the limb behind your stand (lol)

Sometimes the pre-dawn still gets me....









Joe


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> You get to take the boys out yet? Curious at what age they started hunting. My oldest is 8 and he has a mentored youth tag. He's been practicing a lot with the xbow and is money out to 30 although I'm going to limit his shot to 20 and under. He shoots the buck target just fine, but it's tough to know how they'll react on a live animal. Last thing I want is him to wound a deer. My other concern is his attention span. I keep telling him, we're going to be in the blind for a good two hours. He says he's fine, but I'm worried he'll get "bored" in the first half hour. I might try and get him out this evening if I can.


Everyone looks at it differently but I wouldn't start a kid out in archery season and I wouldn't start them in a blind.Sitting in a blind is boring and the last thing you want a kid to equate hunting with is boredom.I'm not gonna tell you what to do with you own kid but mine started hunting at 7 and I didn't let him hunt in archery season until he was 9,had more patience and I felt comfortable getting him up in a tree.I realize it may be different hunting the small properties in SE pa and being able to wonder for miles in this part of the state That allows you to hunt differently.I took my son out at 7 and started him on squirrels and tukeys.During deer season we strictly still hunted,and only sat for small amounts of time.There's so much to teach a kid when you're out wandering around that they really can't get bored.After he had a couple years under his belt,I let him hunt in archery season but we got up in trees.I would go nuts if someone stuck me in a blind.I couldn't imagine what it would be like for a young kid.Every kid is different but that's my take on it.Personally,I would never stick a kid in a blind and let him play on a phone or eat snacks.I actually started letting him tag along much earlier than that but I didn't let him actually hunt until he was seven.


----------



## billp1044

Hey guys congratulations to all of you who shot a deer; depends on how things go in the areas I go might travel up to Lake Shahola this year just wanted to know if any of you guys knows how packed it gets up there during the archery season and if you can still hunt there; haven't hunted up there in about 30 years

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jtkratzer said:


> I have a five and seven year old, both shooting recurves. I may have to get the blind out to take them along to conceal their movement better and I typically hunt out of a saddle when I'm in a tree. I know there are youth saddles out there, just not sure I want to deal with the logistics of getting a kid up a tree with a lineman belt and a second set of strap on steps. I may have to work on getting a few double stands or hang on stands. I think they'd be thrilled to sit in a blind on a Sunday, not even on the deer trail, but anywhere they can just observe the deer. I feel like the novelty of being in the tree and better visibility would keep their interest better than sitting in a blind.


Like I said before,I wouldn't put a kid in a blind but that's me.When my son started hunting archery season,I put him up in single ladder stands and I sat next to him in a Quidos web.It's way more fun being up in a tree than peeking out a tiny window.It's gotta be fun.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anybody in northern Chester County finding dead deer from EHD? Reportedly in East Nanmeal? Near 401?


----------



## Mathias

Sage & I hit the dove fields. To say she was underwhelmed with my shooting skills is an understatement, skunked. I'm glad I have her this year otherwise I'd be sweating in a tree. I sat on a property last evening, in my truck, at dusk just to see what was happening, no bucks but the deer numbers were fantastic.
Good luck you hardcore guys!


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6249113


----------



## Scott Ho

I do not want to start a huge pissing match but does anyone else think taking kids hunting that are 5-10 is just way to young? I have a son that is almost 6 and he really has no concept of what killing is and the finality of it. He loves the woods and goes out with me often to check cams or stands but not hunting. I also agree with others that he would lack patience when it comes to sitting in stands. He would not be able to sit still for hours waiting.... seems like a recipe for someone to not want to hunt in the future. 

Just wanted others thoughts that started taking kids really young. What was the reaction when you shot a deer in front of a 6 year old?


----------



## Missions95

Just from personal experience I'm 21 now, but I can well remember when I was 6 and dad would occasionally take me or my brother with squirrel or deer hunting, now I know every kid is different, but we loved every second of it. That was before mentored hunting was allowed. By the time we turned 12 and we're old enough to hunt, we were totally hooked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Anybody in northern Chester County finding dead deer from EHD? Reportedly in East Nanmeal? Near 401?


That's my stomping ground and I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## Viper69

Scott Ho said:


> I do not want to start a huge pissing match but does anyone else think taking kids hunting that are 5-10 is just way to young? I have a son that is almost 6 and he really has no concept of what killing is and the finality of it. He loves the woods and goes out with me often to check cams or stands but not hunting. I also agree with others that he would lack patience when it comes to sitting in stands. He would not be able to sit still for hours waiting.... seems like a recipe for someone to not want to hunt in the future.
> 
> Just wanted others thoughts that started taking kids really young. What was the reaction when you shot a deer in front of a 6 year old?


I agree. My son is 10 and really isn't into hunting so it doesn't effect me to be honest but I still feel 12 was young enough to start kids. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Scott Ho said:


> I do not want to start a huge pissing match but does anyone else think taking kids hunting that are 5-10 is just way to young? I have a son that is almost 6 and he really has no concept of what killing is and the finality of it. He loves the woods and goes out with me often to check cams or stands but not hunting. I also agree with others that he would lack patience when it comes to sitting in stands. He would not be able to sit still for hours waiting.... seems like a recipe for someone to not want to hunt in the future.
> 
> Just wanted others thoughts that started taking kids really young. What was the reaction when you shot a deer in front of a 6 year old?


It's all relative Scott...my son was in backpack checking trail cams with me before he could walk or talk. By the time he was 6 h was begging to go out with me. By 13 girls, friends, school, and other activities were prioritized higher for him...who knows what this year will yield.

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Scott Ho said:


> I do not want to start a huge pissing match but does anyone else think taking kids hunting that are 5-10 is just way to young? I have a son that is almost 6 and he really has no concept of what killing is and the finality of it. He loves the woods and goes out with me often to check cams or stands but not hunting. I also agree with others that he would lack patience when it comes to sitting in stands. He would not be able to sit still for hours waiting.... seems like a recipe for someone to not want to hunt in the future.
> 
> Just wanted others thoughts that started taking kids really young. What was the reaction when you shot a deer in front of a 6 year old?


Absolutely 150% it's one thing teaching them woodsmanship at a young age but taking an animal, especially with bow and arrow or crossbow is another thing entirely that they're not mature enough to deal with. Just my 2¢ 

...I know of two exceptions to this.. one is a member here, I agree no pissing match but no 6 year old should be hunting with a high powered rifle either..


----------



## LetThemGrow

Viper69 said:


> I agree. My son is 10 and really isn't into hunting so it doesn't effect me to be honest but I still feel 12 was young enough to start kids.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


If he was into hunting would u still feel he should wait for 12 or would u want to let him get started?

My son is 10, hopefully we can hunt the early doe season with rifle. This is his choice, this was the year he asked to get a license. All kids and situations are different. My biggest fear was that I'd make him feel like he had to to, so I was very careful to let the decision be his.


----------



## Viper69

LetThemGrow said:


> If he was into hunting would u still feel he should wait for 12 or would u want to let him get started?
> 
> My son is 10, hopefully we can hunt the early doe season with rifle. This is his choice, this was the year he asked to get a license. All kids and situations are different. My biggest fear was that I'd make him feel like he had to to, so I was very careful to let the decision be his.


Yes I would still feel the same way. Maybe I'm old school and just remember myself at that age. To me 12 was a better age to start IMO. And I agree I never made him hunt or ever will. I would love if he was interested but I've seen many parents make their children at least try it and it usually end up badly. Who knows maybe when he turns 12 or even 13, 14 etc he will want to try it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Scott Ho said:


> I do not want to start a huge pissing match but does anyone else think taking kids hunting that are 5-10 is just way to young? I have a son that is almost 6 and he really has no concept of what killing is and the finality of it. He loves the woods and goes out with me often to check cams or stands but not hunting. I also agree with others that he would lack patience when it comes to sitting in stands. He would not be able to sit still for hours waiting.... seems like a recipe for someone to not want to hunt in the future.
> 
> Just wanted others thoughts that started taking kids really young. What was the reaction when you shot a deer in front of a 6 year old?


Depends on the kid and depends on the upbringing but no,it's not too young.We live on a horse farm so my kids are expected to do things that most kids aren't allowed to do.I can tell you that kids are far more capable than people give them credit.My kids have seen chickens,pigs and steers killed and butchered since they were babies.They've helped me track,gut and cut up deer at an early age.I thought my daughter would hunt but she never had an interest til she was about 16.My son tagged along and showed an interest from the time he was able to walk.When he turned 6,I bought him a pellet gun for his birthday.To my dismay,he could barely hold it and couldn't hit the broadside of a barn.At the time,I thought there was no way he would be able to hunt until he was 10 or 11.I didn't believe that 6-8 year old kids were killing deer.Six months later,I bought him a scoped youth .22 for Christmas and couldn't believe how much more competent he was in that short amount of time.I have a rifle range at my house so he burned up about 3 bricks of rimfire that year.For his 7th birthday I bought him a rem model 7 youth in a .243.I loaded it down a little and had him shooting deer targets all summer.That fall,I figured we'd just be taking a gun for walk but let him hunt.He blew two pretty easy opportunities on the first day of the youth hunt but once he felt that adrenaline he wanted more.We hunt the big woods with no blinds or foodplots any where to be found.If he was gonna hunt,he was gonna learn to do it the way I do it.He killed a dmap doe on the first day that year and a buck and another doe the following two Saturdays.He also saw me shoot 3 or 4 deer that year.Before he turned 12,he'd already killed 5 bucks,10 doe and seven turkeys and more squirrels and woodchucks that I could remember.Not once has he ever complained about being bored or asked to go home early.This year he's 12 and he can legally carry his own weapon and get his own tags.Since I focused the last 5 years completely on him,he's light years ahead of where I was as a 12 year old.He understands deer behavior,wind,the habitat,safety and is a better shot with anything you put in his hands than most adults.He's by far my favorite hunting partner of all time.The mentored program is the best thing to come along in years.It's changed my life and I know it's made him a better kid.


----------



## Mathias

Interesting topic. I've long felt that taking a 6yo to kill a deer is far too young. I've had guys tell me "they have to shoot something or they'll lose interest". Well maybe they just haven't matured enough to have deleloped the understanding and resultant interest. That and the instant success that some believe is necessary, IMO not exactly a character builder. 
Saw the same nonsense with youth sports, pushy, overzealous parents.


----------



## nicko

What I would like to know is whatever happened to starting kids out small… Like on small game? There are squirrels as far as the eye can see, dovecseason is a great time because it's warm and not cold, rabbit andcpheasant hunting can be a blast.


----------



## dougell

River420Bottom said:


> Absolutely 150% it's one thing teaching them woodsmanship at a young age but taking an animal, especially with bow and arrow or crossbow is another thing entirely that they're not mature enough to deal with. Just my 2¢
> 
> ...I know of two exceptions to this.. one is a member here, I agree no pissing match but no 6 year old should be hunting with a high powered rifle either..


I have to disagree with that.My kid wasn't ready at 6 but that doesn't mean some shouldn't go.I can tell you for a fact that each year that passes makes a huge difference.By the time he was 7,he was ready and he proved it.By the time he was 10,he was as competent as any adult I'd ever hunted with.I know you know us from barrel races and probably saw my son ripping around barrels as a 5 year old.I never babied him and I always expected more from him.When Brooke and I would leave to go to rodeos for the weekend,he had to take care of a barnful of horses all by himself because my wife won't go near them.When he was 7,we'd be gone and he'd have the responsibility of leading them all in the barn and feeding them every morning and every night and he did it by himself,with my wife watching from a distance.Kids are capable if you teach them the right way and give them a chance.Stick them in a corner with an ipad and you probably won't have a kid capable of handling a high powered rifle but give them responsibility,don't baby them and they're capable.I remember my wife coming out and throwing a fit every time I had him shooting that .243.She acted like I was abusing him until I took her down and showed her the target 80 yards away.These kids that have 4 or 5 years under their belt before they can actually carry a weapon are way more capable than the kid who's father shows them how to load a gun and shoot the day before the opener.That's what the woods used to be filled with and that was scary,


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Interesting topic. I've long felt that taking a 6yo to kill a deer is far too young. I've had guys tell me "they have to shoot something or they'll lose interest". Well maybe they just haven't matured enough to have deleloped the understanding and resultant interest. That and the instant success that some believe is necessary, IMO not exactly a character builder.
> Saw the same nonsense with youth sports, pushy, overzealous parents.


When you stick a kid in a blind over a foodplot,you're focusing on success and that's why I oppose that.Take them out scouting,teach them about deer behavior,the habitat,other wildlife etc and they develop an appreciation for just being out there.When they're ready to hunt,make it a challenge so they'll most likely blow a few opportunities.When they work at it,fail and then see it all come together they'll be hooked.


----------



## dougell

If you don't get them out early so they develop an interest in just being out there,you'll lose them to other distractions.You need to let them tag along at an early age but they'll lose interest eventually if you don't focus the hunt on them.The MY program is the greatest thing ever.Niko,other than squirrels,there aren't a lot of small game opportunities,which is a shame.Turkey are probably the best thing to start them on and pheasants and crows would be great also but MY's can't hunt for either.


----------



## Billy H

Yep, for the average kid 6 years old is way to young. Heck they are just kindergarten age. I believe 10 would be a good starting point for them to get thier feet wet taking game in the field. I am sure many members here would disagree. I'm sure just as many have soured thier kids on hunting by taking them to young, but you won't here from them.

I'll add that my boy tagged along in the woods when he was young but not hunting. He went with a gun when he was 12 and was successful his first year on deer. Him and I still hunt together and he has sons of his own now that hopefully will hunt. Not buying the argument you need to start em young or they'll loose interest.


----------



## dougell

My kids were too young at 5 or 6,especially my daughter.My son was always more mature but he would have still been bored out of his mind if you stuck him in a blind for 4 hours.That would certainly sour a lot of kids and it's why I didn't let him hunt archery season until I knew he had the patience to sit for a few hours.My son is 12 and only a few of his friends started hunting the last couple of years but not one of them will hunt more than a few hours on opening day.There's to many distractions today.You have to get them out there early.Yes,making it easy and focusing on nothing but success is sure way to spoil it.You need to make them earn it and it needs to be an adventure every time.


----------



## jim570

My kids started shooting a BB gun at 5 and a .22 rifle at 6. They loved to go for walks in the woods. My daughter dragged my deer out when she was 10. A couple of hundred yards downhill in the snow. Let my son track the deer I shot when he was 10. They have both gone with me as much as they could and got their license when they turned 12. 

Like Dougell, let them shoot a down loaded .243 to get used to a deer rifle. Full load for hunting. They both wanted to do all of this. Very proud that they have had their head in the game at all times and not taken a lot of shots that I considered safe to take. Never going to criticize a kid for being extra careful.


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> I have to disagree with that.My kid wasn't ready at 6 but that doesn't mean some shouldn't go.I can tell you for a fact that each year that passes makes a huge difference.By the time he was 7,he was ready and he proved it.By the time he was 10,he was as competent as any adult I'd ever hunted with.I know you know us from barrel races and probably saw my son ripping around barrels as a 5 year old.I never babied him and I always expected more from him.When Brooke and I would leave to go to rodeos for the weekend,he had to take care of a barnful of horses all by himself because my wife won't go near them.When he was 7,we'd be gone and he'd have the responsibility of leading them all in the barn and feeding them every morning and every night and he did it by himself,with my wife watching from a distance.Kids are capable if you teach them the right way and give them a chance.Stick them in a corner with an ipad and you probably won't have a kid capable of handling a high powered rifle but give them responsibility,don't baby them and they're capable.I remember my wife coming out and throwing a fit every time I had him shooting that .243.She acted like I was abusing him until I took her down and showed her the target 80 yards away.These kids that have 4 or 5 years under their belt before they can actually carry a weapon are way more capable than the kid who's father shows them how to load a gun and shoot the day before the opener.That's what the woods used to be filled with and that was scary,


I said there were a few exceptions, your son is definitely one of them and what I meant by the member on here.. I absolutely agree it is fully influenced by their upbringing. Not many father's go thru all the time it takes spent teaching and just want to stick their kid in a picture behind a deer, a few exceptions are everywhere and the success of your son shows the dedication you had to bringing him into the sport. I have a close friend in my town that is the same way, his boy is a killer, and understands more about hunting than most PA guys that hit the woods. That's the scary thought, thinking about the "other" parents "mentoring" their ways...


----------



## Mcbowhunt

It is one of the big perks of having your OWN KIDS- nobody can tell you how to raise them. The age is irrelevant since all kids mature at different ages.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> That's my stomping ground and I haven't heard anything about it.


Joe saw this on a Facebook page. 

We found this info on another site, apparently there are hunters finding many deer around water sources and finding dead deer near area Rt 401 and in other areas near there. Please keep us informed if you see or hear of this possible EWD or CWD issue.
Please also respond to our friend Tom.

Hey Art and everyone.
Please keep me posted on this. Please shoot me an email at [email protected] with any relevant info. Thanks!


----------



## 12-Ringer

They could be referring to the local deputy Tom...I saw him today and he didn't say anything to me and believe me he would. Doesn't mean it isn't happening....I'll out an APB out and see what I get. We have none near our pond or along our creek.

Joe


----------



## full moon64

what days you guys taking off this year,?,,,Wish everyone luck stay safe,,Dave


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> what days you guys taking off this year,?,,,Wish everyone luck stay safe,,Dave



Interesting you bring this up. I've been thinking about the same thing. I saw good activity in the first week of November last year and now I'm considering the second week this year for my trip upstate. This is just my take but it seems the closer you get to the peak of the rut meaning breedig phase, the less activity you see. That said, the mature bucks may not be looking to get up on their feet and crusing as much until they know the does are getting closer to being receptive.

I don't know. I've never been able to hunt a property where I was able to see significant breeding activity so this is all guessing on my part. I'll probably lean towards the first week of November.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Interesting you bring this up. I've been thinking about the same thing. I saw good activity in the first week of November last year and now I'm considering the second week this year for my trip upstate. This is just my take but it seems the closer you get to the peak of the rut meaning breedig phase, the less activity you see. That said, the mature bucks may not be looking to get up on their feet and crusing as much until they know the does are getting closer to being receptive.
> 
> I don't know. I've never been able to hunt a property where I was able to see significant breeding activity so this is all guessing on my part. I'll probably lean towards the first week of November.


From my experience I would pick no other than November 6-9 , or after the 13th . There are a lot of reasons that play into that , you also need to look at the moon phase . I don't care what the temps are the rut is still going to happen , just at night . The rut does not stop cause of temps . Good luck , never easy picking the right week . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> From my experience I would pick no other than November 6-9 , or after the 13th . There are a lot of reasons that play into that , you also need to look at the moon phase . I don't care what the temps are the rut is still going to happen , just at night . The rut does not stop cause of temps . Good luck , never easy picking the right week .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right Bob. The rut follows no calendar and adheres to no magazine article. Once the calendar turns to November, it's time to get your arse in the woods. 

11/6 - 11/9.....hmmm.....dates I hadn't even considered. You've given me something to think about.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> You're right Bob. The rut follows no calendar and adheres to no magazine article. Once the calendar turns to November, it's time to get your arse in the woods.
> 
> 11/6 - 11/9.....hmmm.....dates I hadn't even considered. You've given me something to think about.


Usually after that second week of November the big deer will go into lock down , they will be locked down for a few days , once they get done breeding that doe , there going to be back on there feet looking for those last receptive does . Just hunt the doe doing the rut , and you'll be in the game. The hole thing about the rut , you need to put time in the tree , hunt all day . You can go from zero to hero during the rut in seconds . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

I can say that my son was a big kid. We spent youth season in Ohio for two years when he was 6 and 7. There were anywhere from 8-12 kids at any one time hunting. He was not a shooter those two years, he tagged along and helped on teh drives we did during the middle of the day. He never saw one shot but was around when he heard shots, watched and 'helped' track, and was around when we butchered them at night. 
The third year he was 8 and bugged me relentlessly until I gave in to let him be a 'shooter'. 50 grain pyrodex pellet in an inline ML was it. It was a 50 yard gun and that was it. He was fine with the recoil and was shooting very well. He got a doe fawn that year while we were sitting at the end of Saturday evening. 
Not all kids should be out there at 8. My daughter was definitely not ready, still not sure if she's ready this year at 14. But he was. He was pulling the required 35# by the next year and got a doe with a compound. I haven't pushed him, and in fact actually wished for my own time sometimes. (wouldn't give it up though, and I made him promise that each year we spend the first evening in a double stand together.) He's 16 now and even though I'm not able to take him for opener he has got my Dad lined up to take him. 

Depends on the kid.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Interesting you bring this up. I've been thinking about the same thing. I saw good activity in the first week of November last year and now I'm considering the second week this year for my trip upstate. This is just my take but it seems the closer you get to the peak of the rut meaning breedig phase, the less activity you see. That said, the mature bucks may not be looking to get up on their feet and crusing as much until they know the does are getting closer to being receptive.
> 
> I don't know. I've never been able to hunt a property where I was able to see significant breeding activity so this is all guessing on my part. I'll probably lean towards the first week of November.


Most of us know this but this is a decent read on estrous in does. 
http://www.ansci.wisc.edu/jjp1/ansc...9/thur/Deer Seasonality/Deer Seasonality.html


----------



## palmatedbuck04

There is no need to start a child so young.hell at 6 they barely can read or write.taking them in the woods scouting yes,sitting in a blind with dad great idea! They cant think for themselves that young,they dont want to hunt they just want to make dad proud.they would be just as involved with changing a tire as long as they are with dad.They have no desire to kill an animal at that age they just want a pat on their back from their parent


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> From my experience I would pick no other than November 6-9 , or after the 13th . There are a lot of reasons that play into that , you also need to look at the moon phase . I don't care what the temps are the rut is still going to happen , just at night . The rut does not stop cause of temps . Good luck , never easy picking the right week .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've killed 80 percent of my bucks between the 5th and 9th, so I agree with Bob. It is a very good time to blind call, rattle and also call in deer that I've seen at distance. Every buck I've killed in this period was cruising at the time or coming into a rattle sequence.


----------



## Red Eye 81

pope125 said:


> you also need to look at the moon phase .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a good read on moon phase.

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2017/wandering-in-the-moonlight


----------



## dougell

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2017/wandering-in-the-moonlight


----------



## Red Eye 81

Its so good you needed to post it again...haha


----------



## 12-Ringer

A friendly heads up to my PA brethren.....some great deals from an AWESOME establishment.....click the FALL HUNTING SALE at the top left...


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/?tr...tandardEmailMarketing&utm_content=2017GEARBAG

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Ty started with me at 6 in the stand, he's 14 now....he can out hunt most in the family WHEN HE WANTS...he prefers the crossbow over his Edge, even though he shoots it just fine, because he feels more confident about the crossbow killing as opposed to him maybe wounding with Edge. He didn't go out with me yet this year and may not until rifle. It is always hard to tell with him. He has passed more deer inside 20 yards that most kids his age, because he was "waiting on something better"...to be honest I just don't think he was ready to deal with killing something. He did take a doe in 2015 with the .270, I was right by his side and I swear my dad made it across the mountain to be with us before she even died (she ran 50-yards). It was quite an experience, more tears than I expected from all of us, but like I told him....if he didn't feel a little bad about killing something I'd be worried...I think he was a little embarrassed that he was upset. It was a big doe and he was very proud to donate it to the hunters sharing the harvest program.
> 
> When it comes to my son and nephews...I'll take them every chance they ask; but they don't ask nearly as much as I hope they would....I let them know when I'm going and offer each the opportunity to tag along. When they come I have zero expectations other than returning safely and enjoying our time together. When a nice 6-point stepped out at 20 yards in front of Ty last year and he chose to pass in hopes the big 9 would show-up, I was both impressed and confused. Turns out, that was the only time he went archery hunting the entire season. My nephews haven't had as much experience and get antsy, drives me a little nuts, but they just weren't brought up in the outdoors as much as Ty. I guess I try to think of like I am a shepard..urging them along, making sure when they're ready to move, they're safe and going in the right direction.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the response, Joe. Luke has been bugging me since he was 6 to go out and is now asking when he can go to WY. Lol! The reason I'm going with a blind is because I have always been apprehensive about putting him in a stand, which I think stems from my own fear of heights. As others have mentioned, I do find blind hunting boring as well and certainly see the reasoning. I definitely don't want him to be bored so getting him in a stand is a consideration for him. I'd certainly want him to practice from a stand before putting him in one though. 

As for what age to start hunting, I think it simply depends on the child and there interest. Luke started shooting a Martin Tiger and Chipmunk at 4. I'm lucky enough to have parents that own a good chunk of property where my dad has 100 yard range. Luke shoots more often then I do to be honest. I realize that others, which is evident from comments here , have differing opinions on when a kid should start, and that's cool. When I started hunting, I had to wait until I passed the test at 12. I hunted with my dad, but it wasn't often. I had other things going on. I don't know what the triggered my passion, but it didn't happen until I was out of HS. Luke has a deep desire to go now and I simply want to cultivate that.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Thanks for the response, Joe. Luke has been bugging me since he was 6 to go out and is now asking when he can go to WY. Lol! The reason I'm going with a blind is because I have always been apprehensive about putting him in a stand, which I think stems from my own fear of heights. As others have mentioned, I do find blind hunting boring as well and certainly see the reasoning. I definitely don't want him to be bored so getting him in a stand is a consideration for him. I'd certainly want him to practice from a stand before putting him in one though.
> 
> As for what age to start hunting, I think it simply depends on the child and there interest. Luke started shooting a Martin Tiger and Chipmunk at 4. I'm lucky enough to have parents that own a good chunk of property where my dad has 100 yard range. Luke shoots more often then I do to be honest. I realize that others, which is evident from comments here , have differing opinions on when a kid should start, and that's cool. When I started hunting, I had to wait until I passed the test at 12. I hunted with my dad, but it wasn't often. I had other things going on. I don't know what the triggered my passion, but it didn't happen until I was out of HS. Luke has a deep desire to go now and I simply want to cultivate that.


I did the ground blind with my son. We got very fortunate one evening to have 15-20 deer sightings. I wasn't set up in a spot to get a shot, but more for deer sightings if even 100 yards away. Tried tree stands the next year. Tried timing it so that we wouldn't be in a stand for more than an hour, hour and a half tops in the evenings. We still spent the best part of those evenings walking logging roads just looking at 'stuff'. Tough to only have a few days to hunt and spend teh best part of those days walking around aimlessly with no chance at getting a deer. Some of my favorite times and I would go back and do that again in a heartbeat. :wink:


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Thanks for the response, Joe. Luke has been bugging me since he was 6 to go out and is now asking when he can go to WY. Lol! The reason I'm going with a blind is because I have always been apprehensive about putting him in a stand, which I think stems from my own fear of heights. As others have mentioned, I do find blind hunting boring as well and certainly see the reasoning. I definitely don't want him to be bored so getting him in a stand is a consideration for him. I'd certainly want him to practice from a stand before putting him in one though.
> 
> As for what age to start hunting, I think it simply depends on the child and there interest. Luke started shooting a Martin Tiger and Chipmunk at 4. I'm lucky enough to have parents that own a good chunk of property where my dad has 100 yard range. Luke shoots more often then I do to be honest. I realize that others, which is evident from comments here , have differing opinions on when a kid should start, and that's cool. When I started hunting, I had to wait until I passed the test at 12. I hunted with my dad, but it wasn't often. I had other things going on. I don't know what the triggered my passion, but it didn't happen until I was out of HS. Luke has a deep desire to go now and I simply want to cultivate that.


If I were you,I'd have him shooting that bow at stumps all the time,which gives you a chance to get him in the woods.Every kid is different but mine did tag along when he was 6.He just didn't hunt.He did see me kill a doe during the early muzzleloader season though.I don't even hunt that season but it gave me an excuse to take him out in between morning an afternoon sits with the bow.If you think he's ready,let him shoot some squirrels and definitely get him out after turkeys this spring.I firmly believe that kids have a lot to learn before they start flinging arrows and bolts at deer.It's something they should graduate into,not start with.That's just my opinion.It's far more important for them to develop an appreciation for the outdoors than it is for them to kill something.At the same time,they will start getting bored if they simply tag along.At some point the hunt has to start focusing on them but you're the only one who knows when that should be.It may be this year and it may not be for a couple more.I was kinda pumped when my kid begged me to go at such an early age but really thought it was gonna be more of a pain than it would be worth.He surprised me and after that first year,I rarely even went unless he's with me.Watching it all unfold in front of an enthusiastic kid is far better than any hunt you've ever been on.I'm not a very emotional person but when he first stared hunting I'd get choked up when I'd look at him sitting there with that alert,serious look on his face.I knew at that time that there was no other place in the world he wanted to be than right there and that's priceless.


----------



## bandit69

dougell said:


> http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2017/wandering-in-the-moonlight


These kids are doing some great work studying our Pa herd.
Subscribe here

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news


----------



## fap1800

Just to be clear, Luke is 8. He wanted to hunt last year, but I told him no and that he had to become more proficient with the xbow. Over the last year he's been pretty diligent about becoming better with it and shoots quite well from 30. I believe he's ready. Besides, I can't go back on my word after I got him his mentored youth buck tag a few weeks back.


----------



## dougell

Oh,I thought he was 6.I'd absolutely let him hunt as an 8 year old.Wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Oh,I thought he was 6.I'd absolutely let him hunt as an 8 year old.Wouldn't think twice about it.


I think someone else mentioned 6. IIRC, I don't think a mentored youth can kill a buck or turkey until age 7. I could be wrong though. I thought that changed two years ago perhaps. He was of age last year, but he just wasn't ready. I do think the stand would be a better experience. The one property I hunt has a double ladder so I think I need to go and get him a harness and get him practicing from up high.


----------



## dougell

Pretty sure they can still kill a deer at that age but now you have to transfer your tag.


----------



## yetihunter1

Buddy shot a nice 8pt this morning, then after the shot noticed his grand daddy 30yds in the brush behind him....I told him he was just being nice and saving the bigger deer for me!


----------



## dougell

A double ladder will have a rest and that will help a kid that age.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Pretty sure they can still kill a deer at that age but now you have to transfer your tag.


Yup, I believe you're right. 

So it looks like the best and possibly the only option for a youth harness is the HSS Lil Treestalker?


----------



## dougell

That's what I bought my son.The first year I had him up in a tree,I took the bottom section out just to get him used to being off the ground.It was no biggie with a crossbow but last year he started using a compound and I used all three sections.


----------



## KylePA

All checked in for the night shift. Sweating pretty badly and skipped the rubber boots tonight. Got a good wind so we will see what happens. Kicked out a group of small bucks bedded right near the stand.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXsystem

KylePA said:


> All checked in for the night shift. Sweating pretty badly and skipped the rubber boots tonight. Got a good wind so we will see what happens. Kicked out a group of small bucks bedded right near the stand.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## jacobh

Kyle good luck I'm only a phone call away if u need a hand


----------



## LetThemGrow

bandit69 said:


> These kids are doing some great work studying our Pa herd.
> Subscribe here
> 
> http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news


Thanks!


----------



## full moon64

pope125 said:


> From my experience I would pick no other than November 6-9 , or after the 13th . There are a lot of reasons that play into that , you also need to look at the moon phase . I don't care what the temps are the rut is still going to happen , just at night . The rut does not stop cause of temps . Good luck , never easy picking the right week .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


does the season end nov 11?


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Kyle good luck I'm only a phone call away if u need a hand


Thanks hunted up near my parents tonight. Took a skunking, first time in a new set. Probably won't be out for awhile, need to regroup and get some colder temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Looks like this horrible weather is here most of next week now


----------



## j.d.m.

KylePA said:


> All checked in for the night shift. Sweating pretty badly and skipped the rubber boots tonight. Got a good wind so we will see what happens. Kicked out a group of small bucks bedded right near the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same Morrell shoes. I got them on sale at Dick's last year I think. Awesome shoes so far. I thought about hunting in them already. They hold up well.


----------



## Octoberjohn

fap1800 said:


> Yup, I believe you're right.
> 
> So it looks like the best and possibly the only option for a youth harness is the HSS Lil Treestalker?


My son turned 10 this summer. I got him a crossbow when he was 7 and he started hunting at age 8. He went with me at age 7 and we did the ground blind deal just to get him out. He would just end up sleeping the whole time. It was still fun but he has done much better since we started hunting with a two man stand. I got him the Lil Treestalker harness and we have had no issues. Like Dougell said we just took the bottom section of the stand off and it gets you up off the ground but isn't too high. We have had no issues with the stand not being high enough. I still use a life line just to teach him the right way to do things. We have had some really exciting hunts but he hasn't been able to seal the deal yet. A couple of misses so far. Here is a little clip from one of our hunts a couple years ago.


----------



## davydtune

full moon64 said:


> what days you guys taking off this year,?,,,Wish everyone luck stay safe,,Dave


October 30th through November 10th


----------



## dougell

Cool video.As you can see,they don't need early and often success for them to enjoy the hunt.Just the adrenaline of a close encounter will keep them coming back for more.Here's to Blake tying his tag on a big one this year.


----------



## fap1800

Octoberjohn said:


> My son turned 10 this summer. I got him a crossbow when he was 7 and he started hunting at age 8. He went with me at age 7 and we did the ground blind deal just to get him out. He would just end up sleeping the whole time. It was still fun but he has done much better since we started hunting with a two man stand. I got him the Lil Treestalker harness and we have had no issues. Like Dougell said we just took the bottom section of the stand off and it gets you up off the ground but isn't too high. We have had no issues with the stand not being high enough. I still use a life line just to teach him the right way to do things. We have had some really exciting hunts but he hasn't been able to seal the deal yet. A couple of misses so far. Here is a little clip from one of our hunts a couple years ago.


Man, that's awesome. I can't wait for that. Now I'm thinking I need to go and get video camera! I just ordered the Lil Treestalker and a tandem Lifeline for us. We'll hunt from the blind for now starting this evening, but I definitely want to get him up in the double ladder stand now that I've heard everyone's feedback about the blind. Luke's probably a few years away from the bow, but since I got him an Edge for his birthday last month, he shoots just about every day. The kids have off from school today so we were out shooting a little while ago. This was probably his best group from 15 so far. He's only pulling 20 so he has a ways to go still.

View attachment 6250573


----------



## dougell

You'll be surprised fap.He certainly has a good start and they can do so much more from year to year.I'd get him out shooting a bunch of 3D as well.Even if you take him out with a rifle,3D shoots help them focus on the vitals from different angles.


----------



## ernieball33

yetihunter1 said:


> I did check them out but went with the grave digger trocar hybrid. They leave nasty holes in my block target.


I ended up buying the grave digger trocars. i finally was able to shoot them today and I am not disappointed at all. They fly identical to my broad heads and as you said leave nasty holes. My only concern is ensuring the set screw is at the right tension level, but I am sure that I'll figure that out after shooting them for a bit. I am really impressed and excited to see how it performs on a deer.


----------



## EXsystem

I feel like an idiot, only got 1 doe tag this year. Good luck for anyone going out this weekend!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow.....not sure if you guys saw this.....

https://www.yahoo.com/news/husband-dies-disease-caused-deer-214952130.html

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Wow.....not sure if you guys saw this.....
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/husband-dies-disease-caused-deer-214952130.html
> 
> Joe


 The owner of the company I subcontract my environmental testing inspections to had a very bad reaction to a tick bite. I don't know if it was this same thing as explained in this video but I know it was very bad for him and there was question as to whether not he was going to pull through. He lost a lot of weight but they figured it out and he is OK now.

I remember asking our vet in regard to tick medications that I've heard that frontline was not working as well as it used to and the ticks becoming resistant to it. The way he explained it was that the weak strain of ticks were killed off by frontline but the stronger strains remained and bred with the remaining stronger strains. In layman's terms, it seems that these medications kill off the weak while the strong are left to live and breed with one another which explains why some of these medications don't seem to work the way they used to.


----------



## full moon64

davydtune said:


> October 30th through November 10th


good days me too,,,nov..4 til the end


----------



## NEDYARB

davydtune said:


> October 30th through November 10th


I agree with this. On the property I hunt it seems once you get to November 10 most of the bucks are locked down and it can be discouraging. As long as the weather is right, Halloween is a great start. Seems like there is always one doe that pops early and starts the frenzy. If there is a lot of does around mature bucks easily go from one to another. I would rather hunt cruising bucks than bucks locked down with does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

In case it hasnt been said enough. THIS WEATHER BLOWS. Even though its a tad cooler i am sweating already this morning.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Billy..... I'm headed to a baseball tournament so I'll be checking for updates


----------



## Billy H

My son is at our farm. Is watching a buck in the freshly cut hay field. Im on another property between food and bed. Still too dark to see in here.


----------



## nicko

Saw two sets of eyes looking back at me in the dark as I was getting close to my stand. Acorns dropping left and right. Not sure the deer have much of a reason to move with this much food available and this warmth.


----------



## fap1800

I should have stayed in bed. Only came out to my one stand because of a north wind that was supposedly in the forecast. Get in the stand and I now have a SW wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys


----------



## nicko

Had one cruise through at sunrise. Too thick to ID.


----------



## fap1800

I really hate blue jays...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

NEDYARB said:


> I agree with this. On the property I hunt it seems once you get to November 10 most of the bucks are locked down and it can be discouraging. As long as the weather is right, Halloween is a great start. Seems like there is always one doe that pops early and starts the frenzy. If there is a lot of does around mature bucks easily go from one to another. I would rather hunt cruising bucks than bucks locked down with does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO , mature bucks do very little of the breeding , you get the young bucks that will run a doe like crazy you"ll get a mature buck that will run the younger one off . One of the better times to try to kill a mature buck is when he is coming out of lockdown , back in his feet trying to find those last receptive does . A lot of people think mature bucks do most of the breeding , no true . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Nothing near me in 5d. Saw a small 6pt in my back yard this morning. Haven't seen or heard any in my spot. Seems like they aren't moving this morning.


----------



## nick060200

This guy under my stand. That's it.


----------



## Billy H

Ive resigned myself to a skunking this morning. Pretty doubtful I'll see any movement now. Going to climb down soon and mosey over to check on a cam thats been sitting.


----------



## River420Bottom

Confidence builder in your scent control right there Nick...


----------



## 12-Ringer

River420Bottom said:


> Confidence builder in your scent control right there Nick...


Yep...most get frustrated when they see a yote or fox, I know my Scent control efforts are working when that happens.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Spoke too soon. 3 doe and 7 fawns just passed through.


----------



## CJE Outdoors

Good morning guys. Just stumbled on this thread. Good luck to those out this morning. I'm down in Chester county, got out last weekend in that heat, saw nothing. Going to do it again tonight after work. Not sure why I am into self abuse, but will see. The weather sucks.


----------



## NEDYARB

pope125 said:


> IMO , mature bucks do very little of the breeding , you get the young bucks that will run a doe like crazy you"ll get a mature buck that will run the younger one off . One of the better times to try to kill a mature buck is when he is coming out of lockdown , back in his feet trying to find those last receptive does . A lot of people think mature bucks do most of the breeding , no true .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Spoke too soon. 3 doe and 7 fawns just passed through.


Billy , did you let one fly at a 30lb fawn with spots ???[emoji28]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Billy , did you let one fly at a 30lb fawn with spots ???[emoji28]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For what the arrow would cost I could buy more meat.


----------



## nick060200

Billy H said:


> For what the arrow would cost I could buy more meat.


Yeah but it wouldn't be natural organic.


----------



## vonfoust

There are those of us that won't get out for a couple more weeks and living vicariously through you guys that are getting after it. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Yeah but it wouldn't be natural organic.


I'll wait till 150 pounds of natural organic decides to allow me to fill my grocery order. 

Depending on wind I'll probably hunt edge of beans tonight in the heat before the deer are completely off them. Farmer planted late and they are still green. They were on em last Saturday. Hoping for more of the same.


----------



## River420Bottom

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...most get frustrated when they see a yote or fox, I know my Scent control efforts are working when that happens.
> 
> Joe


Yepp for sure!


----------



## nicko

Had a spike cruise by about 7:45. Hung until 9 o'clock and then I packed it in it's warming up a lot now.


----------



## Mathias

Next Saturday up north 45* for the morning opener, high of 56!


----------



## River420Bottom

Some good deer are going to be taken in the Western part of the state opening day/week... Guaranteed


----------



## jg420

My buddy and I both took nice doe this AM in 5D. First 2 hours of light were beautiful and the deer were on the move.


----------



## Mathias

jg420 said:


> My buddy and I both took nice doe this AM in 5D. First 2 hours of light were beautiful and the deer were on the move.


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## forkhorn83

Found this guy today while doing some last minute scouting. Smelled another 2 dead while walking the property. EHD is taking some good deer in Western PA.

View attachment 6251545



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jg420 said:


> My buddy and I both took nice doe this AM in 5D. First 2 hours of light were beautiful and the deer were on the move.


Congrats on the double. It was a beautiful morning. I was wearing short sleeve camo shirt and actually got a little chilled when the wind picked up after sunrise. Acorns raining down everywhere.....a bumper crop up in my corner of 5C.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> For what the arrow would cost I could buy more meat.


Lol....good one!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> IMO , mature bucks do very little of the breeding , you get the young bucks that will run a doe like crazy you"ll get a mature buck that will run the younger one off . One of the better times to try to kill a mature buck is when he is coming out of lockdown , back in his feet trying to find those last receptive does . A lot of people think mature bucks do most of the breeding , no true .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he isn't breeding why is he locked down? 



jsun713 said:


> Found this guy today while doing some last minute scouting. Smelled another 2 dead while walking the property. EHD is taking some good deer in Western PA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a bummer.


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> If he isn't breeding why is he locked down?
> 
> That's a bummer.


Show me where I said a mature buck is not breeding , said he does very little breeding compared to the younger bucks . Also said when there coming off of lockdown very good chance of killing one . Might want to go back and read my post before you start putting words in my mouth . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jg420

Nicko, I actually texted my buddy at 6:30 and said "man I just got a chill from that breeze" lol.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Show me where I said a mature buck is not breeding , said he does very little breeding compared to the younger bucks . Also said when there coming off of lockdown very good chance of killing one . Might want to go back and read my post before you start putting words in my mouth .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't put words in your mouth. Your post confuses me though...if he is locked down with a doe, that means he bred her and a younger buck didn't. Then when he comes off lockdown he looks for another one to breed. How is he not actively engaged in breeding process, and how are individual younger bucks breeding more times per breeding season?

Also thanks for the nasty PM. I deleted it.


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> I didn't put words in your mouth. Your post confuses me though...if he is locked down with a doe, that means he bred her and a younger buck didn't. Then when he comes off lockdown he looks for another one to breed. How is he not actively engaged in breeding process, and how are individual younger bucks breeding more times per breeding season?
> 
> Also thanks for the nasty PM. I deleted it.


It's not worth arguing, I'm not getting into a pissing match with you . Scott said you busted he balls for years , guess you moved on to busting mine . Have a great hunting season . !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> It's not worth arguing, I'm not getting into a pissing match with you . Scott said you busted he balls for years , guess you moved on to busting mine . Have a great hunting season . !!! FYI , that pm was not nasty , I said "where did I ever say I mature buck don't breed ? What you looking to start a ****ing fight . That's what I said , don't make people think it was worse than that . Have a great day !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jg420 said:


> Nicko, I actually texted my buddy at 6:30 and said "man I just got a chill from that breeze" lol.


Ha ha! Good to hear it wasn't just me. I felt silly being chilled knowing the temperature was going to hit the mid to upper 80s later on.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> It's not worth arguing, I'm not getting into a pissing match with you . Scott said you busted he balls for years , guess you moved on to busting mine . Have a great hunting season . !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks, hope your season is good too. I really was looking for clarification, sorry to ruffle your feathers. I've always thought that mature deer were individually breeding as many or more does than 1 & 2 year old bucks.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Due to a disc injury I only got to shoot bow twice at the end of summer, with an insanely busy fall schedule and the fact i don't feel prepared for archery I might sit the bow season out. 

Im mostly concerned about being physical prepared for my October elk/mule deer hunt. 

I was on vacation last week and did talk my daughter "deer finding" around the golf course and resort in VA. Needless to say the deer there are fairly tame and approachable but she had a blast and asked if she caught a deer if she'd be old enough to go bear hunting with me. 

This was the best buck we found, I have much better pics on my camera of him sparing and making scrape but my phone selfies are easier to upload.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

jsun713 said:


> Found this guy today while doing some last minute scouting. Smelled another 2 dead while walking the property. EHD is taking some good deer in Western PA.
> 
> View attachment 6251545
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sad ,,this warm weather isnt helping


----------



## Mcbowhunt

There have been studies conducted with wild collared whitetail to monitor there home range during the year. What was found was there range can change wildly however, they did find that some mature deer really did not travel. The shocking part was a few mature deer did not move off a really small area. Even during the rut these deer stayed in there "postage stamp" sized area. This led the biologists to believe that these bucks did not participate in the rut and may have only bred a doe if they had one wander through there bedroom. Amazing animals


----------



## vonfoust

jsun713 said:


> Found this guy today while doing some last minute scouting. Smelled another 2 dead while walking the property. EHD is taking some good deer in Western PA.
> 
> View attachment 6251545
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend has found 7 on his 80 acres in Armstrong County. One buck was about the size of that one and one was larger.


----------



## Viper69

Mathias said:


> Next Saturday up north 45* for the morning opener, high of 56!


The colder them better! Hopefully not much rain

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

95lbs field dressed...

That is the entry hole of 100grain 2-blade Rage chisel tip....









She left a trail Ray Charles could follow, but the head didn't hold up that well...









It's my cousin in the pic....I didn't ask him to share his face that's why I marked it up.

Won't deter me from using them this year, haven't lost a deer I shot with one yet.

Joe


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Joe, impressive results. I've been shooting rage since they came out and always have some slick trick mags in the quiver for the ground pound game. I don't care if the rage gets destroyed like that, it did its job and did it well. Guys are gunna hate but they are very effective heads.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Joe many complain because the blade bent but lets face it they're worth the bent blade with their results


----------



## nicko

Wow! Did that head field dress the deer too? Crazy hole.

I agree with coop and Scott. While I don't shoot Rages, as long as a broadhead gets the job done, I don't care what condition it is in after the kill. Broadheads to me are one-and-done accessories that get retired after going through an animal. I shoot Slicks. Now as long as the ferrule and washer are in good shape, I will reuse those but the blades either get retired for BH practice or they go in the trash if they are too dinged up. 

Considering the energy behind the arrow, impact with bones, rocks, the ground, dead braches, etc, broadheads are destined to get destroyed.


----------



## NEDYARB

Have any of you planted biologic maximum before. I planted some for the first time this year and am very impressed so far. Was looking for something for late season.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

NEDYARB said:


> Have any of you planted biologic maximum before. I planted some for the first time this year and am very impressed so far. Was looking for something for late season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That stuff looks great

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> That stuff looks great
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I agree....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Drove from my home in Media to the Costco at Britton Lake...traveled mostly route 1 and passed 5 dead deer, one missing his entire head, another with the skull cap cut out....seems unlikely in these temps, but he hey must be moving!

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Drove from my home in Media to the Costco at Britton Lake...traveled mostly route 1 and passed 5 dead deer, one missing his entire head, another with the skull cap cut out....seems unlikely in these temps, but he hey must be moving!
> 
> Joe


Another topic that's been beat to death , but why the need to cut the head off ? Another thing i don't get ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

pope125 said:


> Another topic that's been beat to death , but why the need to cut the head off ? Another thing i don't get !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If a deer gets hit by a car which damn well guaranteed all of them did then why not salvage something?


----------



## pope125

nick060200 said:


> If a deer gets hit by a car which damn well guaranteed all of them did then why not salvage something?


Dude are you serious ???? I guess after cutting if off there headed to the taxidermist???? ****ing hunters are a disgrace to the sport . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Dude are you serious ???? I guess after cutting if off there headed to the taxidermist???? ****ing hunters are a disgrace to the sport . 90 decrees out and there going to eat a road kill .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

pope125 said:


> Dude are you serious ???? I guess after cutting if off there headed to the taxidermist???? ****ing hunters are a disgrace to the sport .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Yeah I'm serious. It's called a euro mount. You know people even take meat off road kill ? Some people even make things out of antlers.


----------



## pope125

nick060200 said:


> Lol. Yeah I'm serious. It's called a euro mount. You know people even take meat off road kill ? Some people even make things out of antlers.


Who the hell makes a euro mount out of horns from something they have not killed ???? Guess it don't surprise me . Unreal , wonder why everyday I want to get out of this sport . Wonder why I spend less and less time on this thread . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

pope125 said:


> Who the hell makes a euro mount out of horns from something they have not killed ???? Guess it don't surprise me . Unreal , wonder why everyday I want to get out of this sport .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on. You'd rather see a deer rot then some part or many parts of it be used ? I know your not that cynical.


----------



## pope125

nick060200 said:


> Come on. You'd rather see a deer rot then some part or many parts of it be used ? I know your not that cynical.


Herd there is a deer over on rt 63 , maybe you can swing by and pick - up that one . If your that desperate? 
Can't kill your own big deer , or fawn , so you need to pick-up road kills . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

pope125 said:


> Herd there is a deer over on rt 63 , maybe you can swing buy and pick - up that one . If your that desperate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not. I can kill them just fine. But if I saw one get smacked I know a few people that would take them.


----------



## Charman03

Bob you're getting a bit worked up over someone cutting off antlers from a road kill, who cares. They don't last 10 minutes around here.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> wonder why everyday I want to get out of this sport .


What's stopping u?


----------



## River420Bottom

Charman03 said:


> Bob you're getting a bit worked up over someone cutting off antlers from a road kill, who cares. They don't last 10 minutes around here.


Yeah guys knock it off! Your giving away Charman03s only way to tag a buck... Roadkill


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, I certainly didn't think my mentioning the fact that the heads were cut off will turn into something like this. I was simply mentioning it to indicate they must've been buck of some decent caliber for someone to take the time to do that. I'm not sure if people know, it is against the law to take the antlers off of a roadkill deer. They don't last long in the southeast part of the state as well. It is a national phenomenon at least between Pennsylvania and Kansas. We make that trip annually and every single year there are headless deer in Pennsylvania Ohio West Virginia Illinois Missouri Indiana and Kansas.


----------



## jacobh

Can't believe so many defend cutting off the antlers... it's illegal. If u want them u have to report it and buy them from the PGC


----------



## Billy H

Somebody took thier life in their hands to cut the tiny forkhorn antlers off a deer off to side on summneytown hill. That road is narrow with no shoulder to speak of, and busy.


----------



## aeds151

Slow the buggy's down and watch for deer ladies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer58 in pa

For the first time in 20 years I will miss opening morning.
Co workers are on vacation so I have no choice.
I still get an evening hunt and hope this guy stays in the area till I get a doe.
View attachment 6252989


----------



## archer58 in pa

And his buddy.
View attachment 6252991


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Couple more days then the heat will break! Cool temps on the way, just in time for the rest of the states opener.


----------



## bucco921

Can't even believe any of you care *** happens to a deer after its been mauled by a vehicle....


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Wow! Did that head field dress the deer too? Crazy hole.
> 
> I agree with coop and Scott. While I don't shoot Rages, as long as a broadhead gets the job done, I don't care what condition it is in after the kill. Broadheads to me are one-and-done accessories that get retired after going through an animal. I shoot Slicks. Now as long as the ferrule and washer are in good shape, I will reuse those but the blades either get retired for BH practice or they go in the trash if they are too dinged up.
> 
> Considering the energy behind the arrow, impact with bones, rocks, the ground, dead braches, etc, broadheads are destined to get destroyed.


I don't hate on Rage as I've used them in the past with success. I just think a broadhead should hold up a bit better, especially at $11 to $12 each. Aluminum ferrules also scare me, but guys kill bigger animals than deer with Rage heads. Heck, I've had Montecs blow up on me.


----------



## dougell

archer58 in pa said:


> For the first time in 20 years I will miss opening morning.
> Co workers are on vacation so I have no choice.
> I still get an evening hunt and hope this guy stays in the area till I get a doe.
> View attachment 6252989


Nice buck Gene.We pulled two cameras on Saturday and had a picture of a cow elk.First for me.


----------



## jacobh

It's not that people care but guys preach the laws on here yet something like this they look away. Facts are it's illegal to take the antlers. U want them buy them it helps the PGC 





bucco921 said:


> Can't even believe any of you care *** happens to a deer after its been mauled by a vehicle....


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> Nice buck Gene.We pulled two cameras on Saturday and had a picture of a cow elk.First for me.


The elk are in the game lands above Sabula from what I've heard.
Could be a problem.


----------



## vonfoust

So, do 'meat hunters' stop and cut the heads off does?


----------



## Charman03

River420Bottom said:


> Yeah guys knock it off! Your giving away Charman03s only way to tag a buck... Roadkill



I've yet to harvest a buck, roadkill or otherwise. I did get a doe and a button buck before. My day will come.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bucco921 said:


> Can't even believe any of you care *** happens to a deer after its been mauled by a vehicle....


Paints hunters in a bad light, especially in the areas I frequent....I doubt too many crafters are cutting antlers off ... one thing I do find amazing about the phenomenon....for the number of headless deer I see each year, I've never seen anyone in the process of taking the head??? I am on the road 2-hours a day, 5-days a week minimum...that is only two and from work, doesn't include anything ancillary...I've never seen it happening...find that odd?

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Paints hunters in a bad light, especially in the areas I frequent....I doubt too many crafters are cutting antlers off ... one thing I do find amazing about the phenomenon....for the number of headless deer I see each year, I've never seen anyone in the process of taking the head??? I am on the road 2-hours a day, 5-days a week minimum...that is only two and from work, doesn't include anything ancillary...I've never seen it happening...find that odd?
> 
> Joe


I saw a guy last year taking the antlers off a fresh roadkill buck on the 611 bypass outside Doylestown. Little six point. I had seen the buck laying there heading north and when I was coming back a few hours later there was a truck pulled over. So I pulled over as well. I walked up to the guy while he was in the process of sawing off the antlers and played dumb asking him if he had just hit the buck. He told me no that he was simply taking the horns for a pair of rattling antlers. I politely told him that what he was doing was illegal and that he needed to contact the warden. It didn't phase him.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I don't think ive ever seen a roadkill keep his head gear outside of a spike... not sure why so many people are driving around with a hack saw and trashbags anyways?? I'd say it confuses me more than angers me


----------



## rogersb

12-Ringer said:


> Paints hunters in a bad light, especially in the areas I frequent....I doubt too many crafters are cutting antlers off ... one thing I do find amazing about the phenomenon....for the number of headless deer I see each year, I've never seen anyone in the process of taking the head??? I am on the road 2-hours a day, 5-days a week minimum...that is only two and from work, doesn't include anything ancillary...I've never seen it happening...find that odd?
> 
> Joe


I'm on the road for work about the same amount and also never saw anyone in the process. Several years ago around where I work a guy hit a buck and it came through his windshield killing him. Before medics or police were called, someone took the buck.


----------



## fap1800

rogersb said:


> I'm on the road for work about the same amount and also never saw anyone in the process. Several years ago around where I work a guy hit a buck and it came through his windshield killing him. Before medics or police were called, someone took the buck.


Now that's having your priorities straight...


----------



## bucco921

Again...it's a dead deer that I give zero thought after I drive past it. I'm not going to argue about the most inconsequential of things. Good luck this season to everybody.


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> I saw a guy last year taking the antlers off a fresh roadkill buck on the 611 bypass outside Doylestown. Little six point. I had seen the buck laying there heading north and when I was coming back a few hours later there was a truck pulled over. So I pulled over as well. I walked up to the guy while he was in the process of sawing off the antlers and played dumb asking him if he had just hit the buck. He told me no that he was simply taking the horns for a pair of rattling antlers. I politely told him that what he was doing was illegal and that he needed to contact the warden. It didn't phase him.


Here in sePA where most every guy has a chip on his shoulder, is poised and ready to assert his badness? Surprised the tool didn't tell you to f-off or swing the tire iron at you.
I'm almost embarrassed, I have family up from Tennessse, they hate how self centered and disrespectful the ppl are here.


----------



## fap1800

bucco921 said:


> Again...it's a dead deer that I give zero thought after I drive past it. I'm not going to argue about the most inconsequential of things. Good luck this season to everybody.


I don't think anyone is saying you should have any thoughts of it as you drive past. I think the point is that it paints hunters is a bad light. Never mind the legalities. I wonder what non-hunters think when they witness someone hacking off the head or antlers of a roadkilled deer? Or when they see the headless animal laying there? I venture to think that the non-hunter believes that's all we care about as hunters...the animals head. To me, that's not good. That's all.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Here in sePA where most every guy has a chip on his shoulder, is poised and ready to assert his badness? Surprised the tool didn't tell you to f-off or swing the tire iron at you.
> I'm almost embarrassed, I have family up from Tennessse, they hate how self centered and disrespectful the ppl are here.


I agree wholeheartedly. I just returned from WY and pretty much everyone waves when you drive past. Just a courteous gesture. Go into town and almost everyone smiles, and greets you with a pleasantry. A much more humbling environment compared to suburbia.


----------



## Mathias

Dick's, for you Rage fans.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> I'm on the road for work about the same amount and also never saw anyone in the process. Several years ago around where I work a guy hit a buck and it came through his windshield killing him. Before medics or police were called, someone took the buck.


WOW! That's terrible.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Got my NJ bear baits set up this weekend, took off Thursday night, Friday half day and prepped for an all day sit on Saturday....will be my first real hunt of the year....hopefully it comes together. Couple of buddies have already knocked down some nice deer and seen some nicer ones. Two 8 pts with one topping the scales at 183 field dressed. Sunday I head back up to Jersey to see if anything hit the baits....must say I love this time of year!


----------



## nicko

Antlers and women.........been making men act stupid since the beginning of time.


----------



## bucco921

fap1800 said:


> I don't think anyone is saying you should have any thoughts of it as you drive past. I think the point is that it paints hunters is a bad light. Never mind the legalities. I wonder what non-hunters think when they witness someone hacking off the head or antlers of a roadkilled deer? Or when they see the headless animal laying there? I venture to think that the non-hunter believes that's all we care about as hunters...the animals head. To me, that's not good. That's all.


Fair enough. Agree to disagree. Don't wanna derail the thread.


----------



## dougell

archer58 in pa said:


> The elk are in the game lands above Sabula from what I've heard.
> Could be a problem.


They've been there for quite a few years.The elk I got on cam was on my property.I've seen tracks,rubs and have heard bugles a few years ago but never laid my eyes on one that close to the house.Stop over one day this week.I'll bring the sd card in.


----------



## dougell

I don't think I've ever seen a rack last more than an hour on a road-killed deer.I don't know what people do with them or why they take them and I don't much care.I don't even keep sheds that I find.


----------



## vonfoust

In Kansas a few years ago. Found a large deadhead. Took a picture, kept on walking to my treestand. Showed the picture to my buddy that night. He asked why I didn't bring it back and get a euro mount done. I was amazed that anyone would not only drag that stinky ***** smelling thing back to the cabin, but then drive it all the way to PA just to get a euro done of a deer they didn't kill. Most of the racks of bucks I have shot are in a cardboard box in the corner of my basement. 
I have found a grand total of 2 sheds. Both last year, and sitting on a counter in the corner of my basement. Ready to be taken and thrown into the woods the first day I get to go archery hunting. 

I don't get it. A road kill rack never lasts more than an hour here either. But it's no different anywhere else really. When I lived in Ohio I saw a guy in the middle of Akron on Route 8 cutting a deer head off during rush hour. Only one Ive ever seen in action.


----------



## bucco921

nicko said:


> Antlers and women.........been making men act stupid since the beginning of time.


True story. lol


----------



## River420Bottom

Charman03 said:


> I've yet to harvest a buck, roadkill or otherwise. I did get a doe and a button buck before. My day will come.


Idk how, I always thought that PGC officers would know where all the big bucks are.. plenty of time sitting around in their trucks.


----------



## Billy H

Stopped at montgomeryville Dicks sporting goods on my lunch break. They have literally 100's of bags of "Deer Corn" for sale on skids as soon as you walk in the door. Doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bucco921 said:


> true story. Lol


amen!


----------



## Charman03

Billy H said:


> Stopped at montgomeryville Dicks sporting goods on my lunch break. They have literally 100's of bags of "Deer Corn" for sale on skids as soon as you walk in the door. Doesn't sit well with me.


Why not billy?


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> Stopped at montgomeryville Dicks sporting goods on my lunch break. They have literally 100's of bags of "Deer Corn" for sale on skids as soon as you walk in the door. Doesn't sit well with me.


While I personally don't condone baiting for deer, it is legal in the special regs areas on private land. I know a few guys that do it and while I won't hunt their property with them based on my own values, I don't see reason to judge by taking an animal by legal method. Though this year my values on being tested on baiting as I was invited on a NJ bear hunt with some friends and we are using bait to draw in the bears.


----------



## pope125

Charman03 said:


> Bob you're getting a bit worked up over someone cutting off antlers from a road kill, who cares. They don't last 10 minutes around here.


It's funny but it proves my point that most hunters don't give two ****s about the law . I still think it illegal to cut the horns off a deer . But I may be wrong . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> What's stopping u?


I got a 200" in pa I'm on this year , then I'll hang it up . Lol if Billy don't kill him first . So who ever is in the market for a bunch of gear I got it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk,


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> I got a 200" in pa I'm on this year , then I'll hang it up . Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pic?


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Somebody took thier life in their hands to cut the tiny forkhorn antlers off a deer off to side on summneytown hill. That road is narrow with no shoulder to speak of, and busy.


Guess he has a business making pens . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> Why not billy?


bait is illegal in most of the state and i believe by permit only in special regs.


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> Pic?


Thought people said big deer don't come to a feeder ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Thought people said big deer don't come to a feeder ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only when someone is sitting in stand.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> I got a 200" in pa I'm on this year , then I'll hang it up . Lol if Billy don't kill him first . So who ever is in the market for a bunch of gear I got it .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk,


Saw that SOB running behind the guys house that is afraid of the dark. I think he might bed back there. Speaking of that guy, Bob do you have the Halloween mask hung by his stand yet?


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6253291

Looking like the best weather I can remember in a while for opening weekend.. I've always said first few days or last two weeks are by far your best chances in our state, those night temps are encouraging.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> I got a 200" in pa I'm on this year , then I'll hang it up . Lol if Billy don't kill him first . So who ever is in the market for a bunch of gear I got it .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk,


That would be awesome! But why give up, there may be another big one in 5 years...

I guess it's hard to understand why passionate people quit based on others actions?


----------



## nicko

It's a swampy evening, very uncomfortable. Just waiting for the thermacell to warm up so I can get some relief from the the gnats and mosquitoes.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick... hopefully the boo hooing here dose t scare em away


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Stopped at montgomeryville Dicks sporting goods on my lunch break. They have literally 100's of bags of "Deer Corn" for sale on skids as soon as you walk in the door. Doesn't sit well with me.


me either Bill,,They ruined the hunting NJ...Where I grew up,,bait piles unlimited doe...:thumbs_do


----------



## Mathias

Perfect afternoon for a dove hunt. We had a great time. The heat added to it I believe.

Good luck Nick(o)


----------



## wyrnutz

Good luck Nick!


----------



## nicko

On the ground on public land and just had one under 30 yards. Didn't come far enough towards me to ID but I hear sounds coming from the thickets.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> On the ground on public land and just had one under 30 yards. Didn't come far enough towards me to ID but I hear sounds coming from the thickets.


Kill


----------



## jacobh

Well Nick what happened?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Here in sePA where most every guy has a chip on his shoulder, is poised and ready to assert his badness? Surprised the tool didn't tell you to f-off or swing the tire iron at you.
> I'm almost embarrassed, I have family up from Tennessse, they hate how self centered and disrespectful the ppl are here.


Well, this description sure fits some of the folks on this thread!

This wasn't directed at you, Mathias.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Well Nick what happened?


Zippo. I slowly stood at one point just to check both sides of the open strip which was about 10 yards from where I set up in the weeds and I saw ears positioned in a way that the deer was definitely looking in my direction. It must have seen my movement. I sat back down and eventually heard it move but it moved off. 

I'm gonna get one from the ground on public land if it kills me..


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Here in sePA where most every guy has a chip on his shoulder, is poised and ready to assert his badness? Surprised the tool didn't tell you to f-off or swing the tire iron at you.
> I'm almost embarrassed, I have family up from Tennessse, they hate how self centered and disrespectful the ppl are here.


Has not been my experience at all. Most everyone I come in contact with seem to be upstanding folks. Maybe your mingling in the wrong circles.


----------



## Mathias

Of course billy, of course 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I'm serious. Not trying to bust balls. I can honestly say the vast majority of folks I interact with are pretty decent folks. I just don't see where most every guy has a chip on his shoulder and is ready to cuss you out or swing tire irons.


----------



## Mathias

The people I choose to interact with are decent folks, hence my desire to interact with them. This area of the country is renowned for the abundance of abrasive people. If you haven't seen it, congrats....


----------



## Billy H

Ive seen it. Just not seeing where it is most people.


----------



## jacobh

I've met some good guys in Pa and some on here. That said they're some real tools also


----------



## Mathias

Back to hunting, looks promising at the end of the week. Should see some successful posts here soon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Back to hunting, looks promising at the end of the week. Should see some successful posts here soon.


I agree, especially up north, lows in the high thirties, highs in the low 60's.....my pop is heading up for the week, hopefully he gets on that big 12 that has haunted our camp the last couple of years.

Did you get any dove the other day?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Shot 8 yesterday, thinking about going again today.

I'm hoping for a nice doe Saturday morning up north....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Saw that SOB running behind the guys house that is afraid of the dark. I think he might bed back there. Speaking of that guy, Bob do you have the Halloween mask hung by his stand yet?


Thinking about putting the mask about half way up the ladder , ummm , maybe not don't need him falling off the ladder . I also set -up a camera facing his ladder stand , maybe he will get the hint . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, especially up north, lows in the high thirties, highs in the low 60's.....*my pop is heading up for the week*, hopefully he gets on that big 12 that has haunted our camp the last couple of years.
> 
> Did you get any dove the other day?
> 
> Joe


Bruce is living the life.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Shot 8 yesterday, thinking about going again today.
> 
> I'm hoping for a nice doe Saturday morning up north....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


How are you cooking up those doves Matt?


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Back to hunting, looks promising at the end of the week. Should see some successful posts here soon.


I just woke up , probably the latest I sleep in 30 years . Pulled up the weather , I'm seeing a little cool down , but not all that much . Still 50"s in the morning 70"s in the afternoon all the way out till 10/10. Temps look good update . Come on Iowa !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> I just woke up , probably the latest I sleep in 30 years . Pulled up the weather , I'm seeing a little cool down , but not all that much . Still 50"s in the morning 70"s in the afternoon all the way out till 10/10. Upstate temps look good !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Zippo. I slowly stood at one point just to check both sides of the open strip which was about 10 yards from where I set up in the weeds and I saw ears positioned in a way that the deer was definitely looking in my direction. It must have seen my movement. I sat back down and eventually heard it move but it moved off.
> 
> I'm gonna get one from the ground on public land if it kills me..


Might need the Ghost Blind . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Thinking about putting the mask about half way up the ladder , ummm , maybe not don't need him falling off the ladder . I also set -up a camera facing his ladder stand , maybe he will get the hint . I've never seen a guy that uses a Xgun with a scope and wound more deer than him . If that deer ran past him , he would lose it big time . Guy is clueless , and harmless as they come . But a squirrel finds a nut every once in a while .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Might need the Ghost Blind .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics I have seen of it makes it look like it could be effective but I wonder how it looks in person in an actual hunting situation.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Pics I have seen of it makes it look like it could be effective but I wonder how it looks in person in an actual hunting situation.


seems like it would be great for rifle or a crossbow but you still have to raise above it to shoot with a bow....the small viewing slits don't go down far enough to shoot through it looks like....and for the cost I wouldn't want to accidently run an arrow through the top of it haha.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Pics I have seen of it makes it look like it could be effective but I wonder how it looks in person in an actual hunting situation.


I knew a few guys that use them instead of blinds , have been very successful using them . Guys said they had deer walk past them at 5 yards and not be alarmed. Think they are a little pricey . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Bruce is living the life.


He's earned it....made a lo of sacrifices early so he can enjoy retirement...not wishing years off my life, but I am jealous.

You heading up for the opener?

Joe


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Bruce is living the life.


I'm trying


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> He's earned it....made a lo of sacrifices early so he can enjoy retirement...not wishing years off my life, but I am jealous.
> 
> You heading up for the opener?
> 
> Joe


Not this weekend. I only have a trip up there for November on my schedule right now but I'd like to get there before that.


----------



## Matt Musto

Well I had some newfound free time on Sunday so I took my daughter out with me to set up a horizontal rubbing tree. I've seen some guys on Midwest Whitetails and Matthews Dominant Bucks do this and it seems to attract a good many visitors. I've also noted that any time I see a downed sapling tree that was off the ground, it will get rubbed by bucks. So in January when I took my Christmas tree down I set it in my back hedgerow with plans to use it for a rub tree. I bought some small gauge guy wire to tie it to the two trees the would hold it. I have the perfect setup 2 feet off of a major trail and 10 yards from my stand. Behind me at ten yards is a scrape with perfect licking branch that I opened up last season and was taken over by the deer. I also added pre-orbital scent to the rub tree and licking branch and set up the camera to watch the rub. As I was at the scrape I heard some walking and turned to see a young six pointer come down the hill to get a drink at the creek at 1 pm in the afternoon. My daughter was excited and couldn't stop talking about seeing her first deer that was not on TV.

Has anyone else set one of these up and have you had luck with it becoming a "signpost rub" I'll have pics in the next couple weeks but will be able to tell if it has been hit the next time I go out to hunt. here is a video from Midwest Whitetails

[video]http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/videos/creating-horizontal-rubs/[/video]


----------



## Mathias

Funny you mention this. I just came in from prepping a cedar that I'm going to put upstate in my food plot this weekend. I've seen the images from various sites and it does appear to work.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Funny you mention this. I just came in from prepping a cedar that I'm going to put upstate in my food plot this weekend. I've seen the images from various sites and it does appear to work.


Cool Matt, we'll have two sites in different parts of the state to monitor and compare results


----------



## LetThemGrow

I'll be tuned in for updates on the running tree! Good stuff!!


----------



## nicko

Sweating it out on the gamelands again. Not as bad as last night.


----------



## KylePA

In from the tree tonight, have a good wind. Have seen a small Y buck soo far. Pretty nice night.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

KylePA said:


> In from the tree tonight, have a good wind. Have seen a small Y buck soo far. Pretty nice night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Luck Kyle!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Well I had some newfound free time on Sunday so I took my daughter out with me to set up a horizontal rubbing tree. I've seen some guys on Midwest Whitetails and Matthews Dominant Bucks do this and it seems to attract a good many visitors. I've also noted that any time I see a downed sapling tree that was off the ground, it will get rubbed by bucks. So in January when I took my Christmas tree down I set it in my back hedgerow with plans to use it for a rub tree. I bought some small gauge guy wire to tie it to the two trees the would hold it. I have the perfect setup 2 feet off of a major trail and 10 yards from my stand. Behind me at ten yards is a scrape with perfect licking branch that I opened up last season and was taken over by the deer. I also added pre-orbital scent to the rub tree and licking branch and set up the camera to watch the rub. As I was at the scrape I heard some walking and turned to see a young six pointer come down the hill to get a drink at the creek at 1 pm in the afternoon. My daughter was excited and couldn't stop talking about seeing her first deer that was not on TV.
> 
> Has anyone else set one of these up and have you had luck with it becoming a "signpost rub" I'll have pics in the next couple weeks but will be able to tell if it has been hit the next time I go out to hunt. here is a video from Midwest Whitetails
> 
> [video]http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/videos/creating-horizontal-rubs/[/video]


LOL....been doing this for a while....IT WORKS...in fact, what works even better is setting up a fake licking branch....I'll see if I can dig up some pics....

Joe


----------



## natural born k

I seen the same show. I installed one by my uncles blind in Tionesta Pa. I was curious to see if it worked myself.


----------



## Mathias

Nice view Kyle, like the bow camo too.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Thinking about putting the mask about half way up the ladder , ummm , maybe not don't need him falling off the ladder . I also set -up a camera facing his ladder stand , maybe he will get the hint .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the stand on his property or the one you have permission to hunt?


----------



## LetThemGrow

HARRISBURG, PA - The Pennsylvania Board of Game Commissioners met today in Harrisburg. Some of the highlights from today's meeting appear below.



FOUR ELECTRONIC DEVICES APPROVED FOR HUNTING

The Pennsylvania Board of Game Commissioners today gave final approval to a measure that makes four additional electronic devices lawful to use while hunting.

It will take approximately six to eight weeks for the changes to become official. But once they do, hunters will be able to use electronic decoys in hunting waterfowl; electronic dove decoys used solely for hunting doves; electronically heated scent or lure dispensers; and electronic devices that distribute ozone gas for scent-control purposes.

Electronic devices generally are prohibited for hunting use in Pennsylvania, but the Game Commission over the years has received requests to review several specific electronic devices, and has approved some of them for hunting use. As part of the review process, the Game Commission evaluates to what degree a given device might negatively impact the principles of resource conservation, equal opportunity, fair chase and public safety.

In reviewing the devices that today were approved for hunting use, the Game Commission identified no negative impacts that would result from their use.

Other electronic devices that are permitted for use while hunting or trapping in Pennsylvania are:

Firearms that use an electronic impulse to initiate discharge of their ammunition

Electronic sound-amplification devices incorporated into hearing protection devices and completely contained within a hunter’s ear

Electronic devices used for locating dogs while training and hunting

Electronic illuminating devices affixed to the aft end of a bolt or arrow and used solely for locating or tracking a bolt or arrow after it is launched

Electronic crow decoys used solely for hunting crows

Electronic rangefinders, including handheld devices and those contained within a scope or archery sight, so long that it does not emit a beam


----------



## nicko

My second guessing cost me a shot opportunity tonight. Based on the wind, I was thinking the hedgerow where I had set myself on opening morning would be best suited for the wind but I talked myself into sitting the same general spot in was in last night, about 60-70 yards from the opening day hedgerow spot. As tonight progressed, I heard distant sounds of movement. By sunset, I decided to get up and see if I could catch something filtering out of the weed fields and hedgerows. As I hit the open strip and moved beyond the cover of a cedar, i saw deer about 60 yards out, Two of them......right in front of my opening day hedgerow spot. The same spot I talked myself out of earlier. 

Oh well. That's hunting.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Nice view Kyle, like the bow camo too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Was nice night out. Saw three does, 2 large and a fawn. They got inside 25 yards but way too thick with all the leaves. They presented shots around 36 yards but I wasn't all that interested in shooting that far this early in season. They weren't spooked so it all worked out. Really need to move this stand about 20 yards. Only tree suitable is covered in poison. Ughhh...


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Thanks. Was nice night out. Saw three does, 2 large and a fawn. They got inside 25 yards but way too thick with all the leaves. They presented shots around 36 yards but I wasn't all that interested in shooting that far this early in season. They weren't spooked so it all worked out. Really need to move this stand about 20 yards. Only tree suitable is covered in poison. Ughhh...


sweet, your arms can match mine....all bumps and pink with Calomine lotion!


----------



## nick060200

anyone have some cabelas codes they can throw my way? thanks


----------



## fap1800

Today is not exactly the best day to hunt in a blind, but Luke told me this morning that he wants to give it a shot again. Tomorrow would be great, but he has soccer. We did see two does over the weekend that he could have killed, but my dad is not really thrilled with killing does. Ironically, he told me that he'd make an exception for Luke after we came in. Lol!

Anyway, we're going to give it go in a few hours after he gets home from school. Hopefully it cools off a bit by the time 5:30 rolls around.


----------



## dougell

Good luck Luke.I like seeing pictures of kids behind dead deer.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Good luck Luke.I like seeing pictures of kids behind dead deer.


Thanks! I'll be packing the DSLR camera for some good photos in case we get lucky and have a buck pass by. Have a little Kodak HD vid camera...kind of a GoPro knockoff, that I'll try and use as well.


----------



## PAKraig

Had several 2.5 year olds sparring at a heavily used scrape the week of Labor Day, then they pretty much disappeared last week. 










Got a couple good video clips of this guy as well.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to the young man hope to see a hero shot soon!!


----------



## Red Eye 81

PAKraig said:


> Had several 2.5 year olds sparring at a heavily used scrape the week of Labor Day, then they pretty much disappeared last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple good video clips of this guy as well.


Really nice buck! They are probably out picking up acorns now. I haven't checked any of my cameras in 3 weeks. When season starts I am going to check them and move them on to the mock scrapes I started.


----------



## Mathias

Nice deer Kraig!

Saturday looks sweet up north 40-ish is morning, 56 high. Rain probability nearly gone!!


----------



## PAKraig

While I'd rather not have it on Saturday, we could use some rain.


----------



## fap1800

Wow...that's a really nice buck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAKraig said:


> Had several 2.5 year olds sparring at a heavily used scrape the week of Labor Day, then they pretty much disappeared last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple good video clips of this guy as well.


one hell of a 2.5 year old....:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


----------



## nicko

Great looking deer. Drop time on the right and a drop sticker on the left. Good luck getting on him.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck Kraig!


----------



## EXsystem

Nice deer Kraig!


----------



## EXsystem

Tis the seson for venison jerky. First batch of sweet and spicy teriyaki. Can't wait!


----------



## jacobh

Went and pulled my camera and next to no deer. I'm hoping it's just the weather. Saw a ton of deer the 1st 2 days so they have to be somewhere


----------



## fap1800

Just a couple does tonight. No bucks. We'll give it a go again on Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Grainy pic of pic, but 1st buck on camera at this property.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

12-Ringer said:


> one hell of a 2.5 year old....:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


Not that one. Lol. How old is he though? Belly and a big ole head. Pretty straight back though.


----------



## Red Eye 81

PAKraig said:


> Not that one. Lol. How old is he though? Belly and a big ole head. Pretty straight back though.


At least 4...thats a big PA buck


----------



## HNTRDAVE

EXsystem said:


> Tis the seson for venison jerky. First batch of sweet and spicy teriyaki. Can't wait!


K

Looks good! What cut of venison is that? Thanks.


----------



## Matt Musto

PAKraig said:


> Not that one. Lol. How old is he though? Belly and a big ole head. Pretty straight back though.


I'd say 4 year old too.


----------



## yetihunter1

who is ready to rock and roll in some 25-30 mph gusts tonight?


----------



## Mcbowhunt

For those of you who follow barometric pressure- weather underground has the pressure rising to 30.20 Friday morning and then it's forecasted to dip and rise again Saturday evening to the ideal range of 30.20-30.30. I believe some mature deer will hit the ground this weekend. Stayed off my shooter waiting for this weather change, will see what happens- 4.5 year old deer are pretty slick. Good luck to all


----------



## PAKraig

Matt Musto said:


> I'd say 4 year old too.


Low quality screen shots from last year. He was a ghost last year, strictly nocturnal.....imagine that.


----------



## ATG

yetihunter1 said:


> who is ready to rock and roll in some 25-30 mph gusts tonight?


Yo! Should be out round 12 for the duration of the day.


----------



## yetihunter1

ATG said:


> Yo! Should be out round 12 for the duration of the day.


Yeah I just checked again and it says 15 for me now...boo, was looking forward to the adrenaline rush!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Tomorrow should be a good day for hunting. Cold front is pushing in!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, the deer didn't react to the changes (temp, pressure, winds) winds the way I thought they would this morning in my first sit for the big 10 - probably also didn't help that at 6:45AM I had a couple trail running before work pass within 60 yards of my stand. I know it's public land, but I didn't foresee human intrusion on a weekday in the AM, at least that early. I suspected I might catch a glimpse of a dog walker or something a little later. I was on stand by 5:15 and out by 8:45. I had three doe and a small 5-point almost walk right under the stand, but they came from an area/direction I would NOT have expected and directly downwind. They never knew I was there, but no sign of anything to get too excited about. This was my first ever sit on this small patch of public property. I used all of the intel I have been collecting all summer, as well as, the knowledge I have acquired in 24 years of bowhuting and I was duped....I would never in a million years expected the deer to come from the area they came from this morning. I remain confident that a mature whitetail would not follow that pattern, but the lead doe was a big one so who knows....not sure how many chances I'll get in this area, they are going to have be carefully selected. It was nice to be out for the first morning sit of the year.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Joe, any trail cam pics of him? He still in the area??


----------



## PAKraig

NEDYARB said:


> Have any of you planted biologic maximum before. I planted some for the first time this year and am very impressed so far. Was looking for something for late season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure I follow the "something for late season" part of this. When did you plant it?


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Joe, any trail cam pics of him? He still in the area??


Yes, he is still in the area; I don't have any pics as I am keeping as low a profile as I can in this area and only going in and out when I plan to hunt. I prepared 6 different stand sights over a 1/2 mile to account for winds, entry and exit routes. I did this in early August during a light rain shower. I'm confident I'm not leaving much of a footprint. Was surprised to see the trail runners so early, but I have also learned the deer are somewhat accustomed to it. Those who hunt suburbia know that it doesn't make them any easier to hunt, the deer know where the people are supposed to be,,,,get 2-feet off of the trail and it sends shockwaves through the herd.

I have been alerted by two AT members that the 10 made an appearance about 4-5 miles from what I am certain is his core area. That appearance drew some attention and I now know of at least 3 others who are specifically hunting him. This makes it all that more important that I am careful what I post here...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Well, the deer didn't react to the changes (temp, pressure, winds) winds the way I thought they would this morning in my first sit for the big 10 - probably also didn't help that at 6:45AM I had a couple trail running before work pass within 60 yards of my stand. I know it's public land, but I didn't foresee human intrusion on a weekday in the AM, at least that early. I suspected I might catch a glimpse of a dog walker or something a little later. I was on stand by 5:15 and out by 8:45. I had three doe and a small 5-point almost walk right under the stand, but they came from an area/direction I would NOT have expected and directly downwind. They never knew I was there, but no sign of anything to get too excited about. This was my first ever sit on this small patch of public property. I used all of the intel I have been collecting all summer, as well as, the knowledge I have acquired in 24 years of bowhuting and I was duped....I would never in a million years expected the deer to come from the area they came from this morning. I remain confident that a mature whitetail would not follow that pattern, but the lead doe was a big one so who knows....not sure how many chances I'll get in this area, they are going to have be carefully selected. It was nice to be out for the first morning sit of the year.
> 
> Joe


I think you will have a better shot tomorrow (if you can get out) or Saturday.....those are the better days than today, though I will be going out tonight in hopes of shooting a doe on the one piece of private I have. I will be after a monster my buddy saw a couple weeks ago 400yds from my stand on a different property Friday Night and all day Saturday. I wish you the best Joe and hope that you big 10 being seen 4-5 miles away doesn't mean he moved ranges based on fall food sources.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I think you will have a better shot tomorrow (if you can get out) or Saturday.....those are the better days than today, though I will be going out tonight in hopes of shooting a doe on the one piece of private I have. I will be after a monster my buddy saw a couple weeks ago 400yds from my stand on a different property Friday Night and all day Saturday. I wish you the best Joe and hope that you big 10 being seen 4-5 miles away doesn't mean he moved ranges based on fall food sources.


I hope you get a shot a buck this year Matt...
I always have the best luck on the front end of weather change...I was hoping that the first N wind coupled with a temp drop and rise in pressure would be enough to get the job done. I could have filled a buck and doe tag if I wanted to, so I guess it really did work; I chose not to fill them. Tomorrow mornings forecast of temps high 50's with 5-7mph NNW winds between 5-10AM with pressure increasing 5/100ths over that same span should be good as well. I'll likely be in the same stand or another about 150yds down the creek. However, I will be packed up by noon to head up to Potter to spend the state-wide opener with my Dad and youngest brother. It might not make sense to some to turn down what will likely be a very limited opportunity to hunt this 10, but spending some time with my family is more important to me than adding another shoulder mount to the wall.

Good luck on your pending bear hunt, that's this weekend; right?

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I hope you get a shot a buck this year Matt...
> I always have the best luck on the front end of weather change...I was hoping that the first N wind coupled with a temp drop and rise in pressure would be enough to get the job done. I could have filled a buck and doe tag if I wanted to, so I guess it really did work; I chose not to fill them. Tomorrow mornings forecast of temps high 50's with 5-7mph NNW winds between 5-10AM with pressure increasing 5/100ths over that same span should be good as well. I'll likely be in the same stand or another about 150yds down the creek. However, I will be packed up by noon to head up to Potter to spend the state-wide opener with my Dad and youngest brother. It might not make sense to some to turn down what will likely be a very limited opportunity to hunt this 10, but spending some time with my family is more important to me than adding another shoulder mount to the wall.
> 
> Good luck on your pending bear hunt, that's this weekend; right?
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe, Bear hunt is Oct 9-11, we go this weekend to refresh baits and pull cards from cams. I will let you know if I have anything good on it. As for the weather this morning I would normally agree with you but when I woke up this morning at 5am it still felt very humid. Didn't seem to clear till around 7am when the wind kicked up. I like the more significant drop in temp tomorrow morning 50 vs 71 this am, and the rising pressure in the am. I unfortunately will be getting out in the evening tomorrow, took a half day at work so im hoping the deer will still be feeling frisky from the morning temps. I hope you have some good luck and a good time with the family up in Potter. Will be a great opening weekend, can't remember the last time temps were this nice for it. No upstate for me this year so take some pics and post them for us poor guys stuck in the flatlands all year haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> No upstate for me this year so take some pics and post them for us poor guys stuck in the flatlands all year haha.


Hopefully, a hero scenic hero shot or two or three....I'll likely shoot a doe if the opportunity presents. Hopefully my Pop stays focused on the two bigger buck all week and doesn't venture to the lease. Can't see any reason leaving your own property when you know you're the only one hunting within a mile and there are two awesome buck, including one that will easily tip 150"...I think sometimes the shear vastness of being in the mountains draws folks away from common sense. I'd love to see him drop that big 12!!

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Hopefully, a hero scenic hero shot or two or three....I'll likely shoot a doe if the opportunity presents. Hopefully my Pop stays focused on the two bigger buck all week and doesn't venture to the lease. Can't see any reason leaving your own property when you know you're the only one hunting within a mile and there are two awesome buck, including one that will easily tip 150"...I think sometimes the shear vastness of being in the mountains draws folks away from common sense. I'd love to see him drop that big 12!!
> 
> Joe



I look forward to your heroic pose Joe! haha


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, he is still in the area; I don't have any pics as I am keeping as low a profile as I can in this area and only going in and out when I plan to hunt. I prepared 6 different stand sights over a 1/2 mile to account for winds, entry and exit routes. I did this in early August during a light rain shower. I'm confident I'm not leaving much of a footprint. Was surprised to see the trail runners so early, but I have also learned the deer are somewhat accustomed to it. Those who hunt suburbia know that it doesn't make them any easier to hunt, the deer know where the people are supposed to be,,,,get 2-feet off of the trail and it sends shockwaves through the herd.
> 
> I have been alerted by two AT members that the 10 made an appearance about 4-5 miles from what I am certain is his core area. That appearance drew some attention and I now know of at least 3 others who are specifically hunting him. This makes it all that more important that I am careful what I post here...
> 
> Joe


Well good luck ! Looking forward to reading this story progress.


----------



## NEDYARB

PAKraig said:


> Not sure I follow the "something for late season" part of this. When did you plant it?


I planted it for late season forage. The rest of the plot is forage oats, which are great in fall, not so much later. This maximum has bulbs that the deer will eat late season. I didn't have good luck with turnips I tried. They are definitely hitting the leafy forage already. Hopefully it works later as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATG

yetihunter1 said:


> Yeah I just checked again and it says 15 for me now...boo, was looking forward to the adrenaline rush!


I was hoping for more honestly - it wasn't as consistent and the wrong way in my area once I got out there. I had a doe bust me while I was moving outside of a gust. I tried to be quick to get out of sunlight but she had me. Did the whole show for me and I saw white. Closed a respectable (maybe 40 yards) gap downhill through briers to get busted at 40. I hate to pressure these deer but that's stalking whitetail. Get em' on the next try.


----------



## PAKraig

NEDYARB said:


> I planted it for late season forage. The rest of the plot is forage oats, which are great in fall, not so much later. This maximum has bulbs that the deer will eat late season. I didn't have good luck with turnips I tried. They are definitely hitting the leafy forage already. Hopefully it works later as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it looks awesome! Just curious how "late" you planted it for it to be so mature already!!
My lablab and peas are quite puny compared to that Maximum!!


----------



## NEDYARB

PAKraig said:


> No, it looks awesome! Just curious how "late" you planted it for it to be so mature already!!
> My lablab and peas are quite puny compared to that Maximum!!


Last week of august.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WAH0918

Going to go out to Ridley tomorrow. If anyone wants to shake hands and introduce ourselves shoot me a pm, I'll let you know when and where I'll be.


----------



## PAKraig

NEDYARB said:


> Last week of august.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great. I'm always thinking about what to plant next year, and Maximum may be on the list now. Did you have any rain since Labor Day? I really have no way to get water to mine and there's been no rain in the middle of the state since September 3rd.......very dry.


----------



## 12-Ringer

3-doe and a small spike - that's it - got down 20-mins ago as mountain bike club of 10-riders came through at 7:50AM...waited about 30-minutes after they passed with nothing moving and headed into the office for a few hours.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

ATG said:


> I was hoping for more honestly - it wasn't as consistent and the wrong way in my area once I got out there. I had a doe bust me while I was moving outside of a gust. I tried to be quick to get out of sunlight but she had me. Did the whole show for me and I saw white. Closed a respectable (maybe 40 yards) gap downhill through briers to get busted at 40. I hate to pressure these deer but that's stalking whitetail. Get em' on the next try.


Still sounds better than my night....I was hunting the lone farm I have permission on and the farmer wants all deer and groundhogs gone. So I always carry a small game head just in case. Well last night I popped a ground hog but it had enough left in it to make it down its hole far enough that I couldn't reach my arrow....so now I am down an arrow. Next, the neighbors kids decide they want to come on to the farmers field and play tag. I get down to let there parents know that the field is actively being hunted but I can't find them and the kids go back on to their property. Then with 30 mins left I see my first deer, Joy!!! The deer was then followed by a couple on a joy ride with a four wheeler, right through the field. Cleared it out as they said oh look a deer. I waved at them and they drove off to the other side of the farm. I sat till dark holding out hope but got down when it was too dark to see. As I am climbing down a deer blows at me directly behind my stand......lets just say it was one of those nights....


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> 3-doe and a small spike - that's it - got down 20-mins ago as mountain bike club of 10-riders came through at 7:50AM...waited about 30-minutes after they passed with nothing moving and headed into the office for a few hours.
> 
> Joe


Nice you had a little movement....I am leaving work at noon today to run home grab my gear and head up to my spot. Have high hopes for tonight and tomorrow....I mean if you read my last post you would think I got all of my bad luck out of the way last night right?


----------



## 12-Ringer

WAH0918 said:


> Going to go out to Ridley tomorrow. If anyone wants to shake hands and introduce ourselves shoot me a pm, I'll let you know when and where I'll be.


Damn - heading up state tonight....good luck!

Joe


----------



## fap1800

So I have a new spot that's a decent drive for me and am thinking I might try a climber for this property instead of buying a new hang on and another set of sticks. I don't know much about climbers other than the fact that Lone Wolf is pretty much the top of the class, but man they're pricey. They even fetch a good amount used on eBay. I've read up on XOP and they appear to be basically the same design but cheaper. I had a Summit Viper back when I first started bowhunting 25 years ago, but I remember it being pretty cumbersome. Maybe it was just the fact that I was 16 and scrawny. Lol! Anyway, interested to hear what others here are using as a climber. Thanks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Nice you had a little movement....I am leaving work at noon today to run home grab my gear and head up to my spot. Have high hopes for tonight and tomorrow....I mean if you read my last post you would think I got all of my bad luck out of the way last night right?


I sure hope so...good luck tonight.

Joe


----------



## WAH0918

Good luck to you this afternoon/evening. Your other post sounds like the luck I had on opening day. It was just a comedy of errors and missed opportunities both morning and evening. Like you, hoping all my bad luck is done with for the time being.




yetihunter1 said:


> Nice you had a little movement....I am leaving work at noon today to run home grab my gear and head up to my spot. Have high hopes for tonight and tomorrow....I mean if you read my last post you would think I got all of my bad luck out of the way last night right?


----------



## Missions95

I use the old summit bushmaster climbers, less cumbersome than the vipers, but enough to them they don't feel like the open shot. I really like them, and I can be set up and up a tree in less than 5 min easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATG

yetihunter1 said:


> Still sounds better than my night....I was hunting the lone farm I have permission on and the farmer wants all deer and groundhogs gone. So I always carry a small game head just in case. Well last night I popped a ground hog but it had enough left in it to make it down its hole far enough that I couldn't reach my arrow....so now I am down an arrow. Next, the neighbors kids decide they want to come on to the farmers field and play tag. I get down to let there parents know that the field is actively being hunted but I can't find them and the kids go back on to their property. Then with 30 mins left I see my first deer, Joy!!! The deer was then followed by a couple on a joy ride with a four wheeler, right through the field. Cleared it out as they said oh look a deer. I waved at them and they drove off to the other side of the farm. I sat till dark holding out hope but got down when it was too dark to see. As I am climbing down a deer blows at me directly behind my stand......lets just say it was one of those nights....


You know I can have deer bust me, snort at me, stomp at me, call my phone telling me to go $%#^ myself and its all me vs. the deer which is great. I cannot stand seeing other people near where I hunt though. Hunting mostly public land I have found some sweet spots that don't show a lot or any human presence at all so far. That is the main benefit of being on the ground though. I mostly bailed on a piece of private land adjacent to a piece of property with a guy who likes to police it. While I have permission to "drift" the corner between the two land owners, property police busted my hunt one day without knowledge of such. I see more people there than I do in public land, go figure. 

Walking out by my car a truck stops next to me and asks me if I've seen anything. NOPE ALL GONE!! He had 'just put his stand up' (two weeks in now??) but sorry if I'm reluctant to give a full scouting report with baro and moon cycles of how the deer move in public land. 

At least were in the woods! Can't harvest them if you're not there.


----------



## WAH0918

I use the XOP hand climber. When I first started using it last year, I just wasn't used to hand climbers any longer, and it irked me. Comfortable though. Used it for the first time since last year couple days ago, and loved it. Remembered how to climb using a hand climber and wasn't having problems going up the tree like I did last year - all operator error btw. It's a great little stand. It's comfortable, very light and packs really well. I had thought about getting rid of it and getting a summit sentry, but now I'm glad I didn't. It's lighter and packs a lot tighter. If you'd want to know anything else specific about it, let me know.







fap1800 said:


> So I have a new spot that's a decent drive for me and am thinking I might try a climber for this property instead of buying a new hang on and another set of sticks. I don't know much about climbers other than the fact that Lone Wolf is pretty much the top of the class, but man they're pricey. They even fetch a good amount used on eBay. I've read up on XOP and they appear to be basically the same design but cheaper. I had a Summit Viper back when I first started bowhunting 25 years ago, but I remember it being pretty cumbersome. Maybe it was just the fact that I was 16 and scrawny. Lol! Anyway, interested to hear what others here are using as a climber. Thanks.


----------



## NEDYARB

PAKraig said:


> That's great. I'm always thinking about what to plant next year, and Maximum may be on the list now. Did you have any rain since Labor Day? I really have no way to get water to mine and there's been no rain in the middle of the state since September 3rd.......very dry.


We had some rain right after we planted it and then a good soaker a couple days later. We usually prepare everything and then plant right before forecasted rain. We have not had rain in a couple weeks and it's still doing great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

WAH0918 said:


> I use the XOP hand climber. When I first started using it last year, I just wasn't used to hand climbers any longer, and it irked me. Comfortable though. Used it for the first time since last year couple days ago, and loved it. Remembered how to climb using a hand climber and wasn't having problems going up the tree like I did last year - all operator error btw. It's a great little stand. It's comfortable, very light and packs really well. I had thought about getting rid of it and getting a summit sentry, but now I'm glad I didn't. It's lighter and packs a lot tighter. If you'd want to know anything else specific about it, let me know.


I'm eying up a XOP Strike Force hand climber. Is that the one you have? Looks pretty compact. About the equivalent of the LW Assault climber?


----------



## WAH0918

Yes, that's what I have. I think it's definitely worth the money. Trying to upload a couple pics for you, but can't get it to function right now.




fap1800 said:


> I'm eying up a XOP Strike Force hand climber. Is that the one you have? Looks pretty compact. About the equivalent of the LW Assault climber?


----------



## WAH0918

Thanks Joe. One of these days brother, we'll hook up. Good luck upstate. I have a men's conference next weekend, I'm leaving a couple days early, on Wednesday, and am planning on hunting SGL 116. First time hunting PA that I'm getting out of SEPA, pretty stoked. Good luck again this weekend up on your place.

Willie



12-Ringer said:


> Damn - heading up state tonight....good luck!
> 
> Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good luck everyone.
We arrived up state around 3pm, cut around the house. Pulled card on main plot. Lots of deer, lots of bucks, just no shooters. Coyotes pretty regularly so maybe I'll see one tomorrow.
My brassica planted last trip up is 3-4" with good coverage, wish we had more rain.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> So I have a new spot that's a decent drive for me and am thinking I might try a climber for this property instead of buying a new hang on and another set of sticks. I don't know much about climbers other than the fact that Lone Wolf is pretty much the top of the class, but man they're pricey. They even fetch a good amount used on eBay. I've read up on XOP and they appear to be basically the same design but cheaper. I had a Summit Viper back when I first started bowhunting 25 years ago, but I remember it being pretty cumbersome. Maybe it was just the fact that I was 16 and scrawny. Lol! Anyway, interested to hear what others here are using as a climber. Thanks.


I have two of the second generation API Bow hunters that have more than served me well. Really easy to use and very comfortable but not near as compact as a LW. I have the Molle system on one and a 24 inch Bikini frame mounted to the other. I'm holding out to see what the new XOP climber ends up being.


----------



## jacobh

Hey fap i have 2 new millennium m60 I'm selling I'll make u a deal if u want


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Good luck everyone.
> We arrived up state around 3pm, cut around the house. Pulled card on main plot. Lots of deer, lots of bucks, just no shooters. Coyotes pretty regularly so maybe I'll see one tomorrow.
> My brassica planted last trip up is 3-4" with good coverage, wish we had more rain.


Yes, we need rain.


----------



## PAKraig

adr1601 said:


> I have two of the second generation API Bow hunters that have more than served me well. Really easy to use and very comfortable but not near as compact as a LW. I have the Molle system on one and a 24 inch Bikini frame mounted to the other. I'm holding out to see what the new XOP climber ends up being.


My next climber will be an Ol Man Alumalite CTS. I love my original Ol Man but don't love the 30lbs of weight!


----------



## KylePA

Back at it tonight locally. Had a doe running circles behind me spooked by the Neighbor cutting grass. Squirrels are going to town on the walnuts in here. Heading up to 3b tomorrow morning to hunt the pm shift in southern Bradford county and staying til Monday night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

jacobh said:


> Hey fap i have 2 new millennium m60 I'm selling I'll make u a deal if u want


Where you located and what are you asking. ? That was one of the stands i was looking at


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Hey fap i have 2 new millennium m60 I'm selling I'll make u a deal if u want


Thanks, Scott. I put an offer in on an XOP Strike Force. I'll keep you posted if that falls through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Ok no problem these are new out of package $70 pc I'm near Limerick


----------



## jacobh

Sorry they're M25


----------



## Mathias

12 does in the plot.....


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6257233

Loaded with these little guys again this year.


----------



## Billy H

My tag is punched. Smallish 10 on the ground.


----------



## nick060200

Billy H said:


> My tag is punched. Smallish 10 on the ground.


Congrats. Pics ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> My tag is punched. Smallish 10 on the ground.


That's awesome Billy...congrats!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Hoping to see the 200" guy....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just settling in up at Camp...heavy rain just pulled through and should make for an interesting morning with am temps forecasted in the 30s. 

Good luck everyone!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Billy in for the pics


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats on buck down. 30's is woodstove weather Joe...


----------



## full moon64

congrats Bill.. awesome....be safe coming home


----------



## Billy H

Correction 11 points. Not a big rack though. Big body had a hell of a time getting it on the 2500 HD.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats on buck down. 30's is woodstove weather Joe...


Lol...tell me about it...I didn't bring gloves, a decent hat, face mask, or heavy socks....POOR planning on my part...going through hand me downs in the closet...(funny most of the crap is my old stuff)

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Correction 11 points. Not a big rack though. Big body had a hell of a time getting it on the 2500 HD.


Nice....love to see a pic...I know your usually not one to post pics, but it would be cool!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Congrats Billy. 

My prep for tomorrow will have to wait until late tonight. We're in downtown Philly with our son for a concert. He's near the stage, we're at the bar 50 feet from the stage. We like our spot better. 

Good luck to everybody tomorrow. Finally starting to feel like hunting weather.


----------



## EXsystem

Should be a good one tomorrow for deer movement. Good luck to everyone getting out.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Hunted this afternoon, 1 small buck seen, maybe a 6? He was pretty far away. Nice weather finally!
Goodluck tomorrow! I’ll be working.


----------



## Billy H

Thanks guys ,pic coming.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome Billy[emoji106]...

I have a feeling we'll see a few other pics before too long!!!

Joe


----------



## KylePA

12-Ringer said:


> Awesome Billy[emoji106]...
> 
> I have a feeling we'll see a few other pics before too long!!!
> 
> Joe


Congrats Billy way to go on the buck. Got a text from a Yeti that he put his first archery buck on the ground tonight. Big congrats to him, I'm sure he will share story ASAP. He had really put in a lot of hard work. 

Good luck in AM boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

Good luck to all this morning may the lord bless you and be safe!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Remind me again why we do this????? Waking up sucks!

A little warmer than expected 44, NNW winds...should be a good one

Good luck men!!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Billy and Yeti, hoping pics are up when I get back inside.

Sounds like your weather is better Joe, wind and a bit of drizzle here.

Good luck all, stay safe.


----------



## fap1800

WU called for calm winds out of the north and all I have are swirling gusts of 5 to 10. Better calm down soon.

Good luck everyone and congrats to Billy and Yeti!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## 138104

Good luck everyone!


----------



## NEDYARB

Perry24 said:


> Good luck everyone!


This is what it's all about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Man, just had a nice buck sneak in on us. He spooked, but got him stopped at 20 yds. It was a hard quartering shot, so I made him hold off. Unfortunately, he walked off. Good start to the season though!


----------



## 12-Ringer

See him?


----------



## BowhunterT100

I let a little 5pt walk so far.


----------



## nicko

A late night out and sleeping won out for me today. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## jacobh

Where's the pic Billy?? Good luck guys


----------



## EXsystem

Great pic Perry24


----------



## EXsystem

Yep. Get em in the "12 ring", Joe!


----------



## Mathias

Saw 12 deer, few small bucks mixed in. Passed on a doe with little ones.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

So far just one mature doe nursing her yearling button buck.

Some shots from the stand...


































Joe


----------



## nicko

Foliage still looks pretty green there Joe but trees in the background of your pics look half stripped.

Great pic perry,


----------



## 138104

Made my son pass on a doe with fawns. He's starting to get annoyed with me. He said "what are you going to allow me to shoot?" Lol!


----------



## fap1800

Skunked. Wind never did calm down. Blew from just about every direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Made my son pass on a doe with fawns. He's starting to get annoyed with me. He said "what are you going to allow me to shoot?" Lol!


Ha ha! That's tough for a young hunter.


----------



## 138104

We have another buck working towards us, but lost sight of him. Hope he pops out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Made my son pass on a doe with fawns. He's starting to get annoyed with me. He said "what are you going to allow me to shoot?" Lol!


Each person has to know why they do what they do. Not judging at all, there are plenty here that feel the same as you for some reason? I'd have a real hard time not letting a youth take that shot.

Good luck and better memories with your son!

Joe...I've never seen a yearling button buck :wink: the only buttons here are fawns.


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> Each person has to know why they do what they do. Not judging at all, there are plenty here that feel the same as you for some reason? I'd have a real hard time not letting a youth take that shot.
> 
> Good luck and better memories with your son!
> 
> Joe...I've never seen a yearling button buck :wink: the only buttons here are fawns.


The fawns still had spots, so I felt they still needed momma. I pass on does with fawns until November. No real scientific logic, but feel by then the fawns will be fine on their own.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Joe...I've never seen a yearling button buck :wink: the only buttons here are fawns.


I knew someone would pick up on that slip up...fingers too cold to edit at the time. He was an early born this year with just a few rows of faint spots showing down his back. Probably wouldn't have noticed if he did end up right under my stand. Mom was close to feeling the sting, he actually saved her life. I was just about to draw when he came flying out of nowhere and pretty much ran her over to nurse. He hit her with enough force that I could hear it....must have been starving[emoji33]


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> The fawns still had spots, so I felt they still needed momma. I pass on does with fawns until November. No real scientific logic, but feel by then the fawns will be fine on their own.


I do the same. A number of years back I shot a doe that still had little ones with her. It was right before dusk early in the season and when I started to dress the doe in the dark, I could hear the fawns bleating and walking back and forth about 50 yards behind me. Not going to lie. That bothered me. I know the fawns would have been pushed away a few weeks later, but the fact they hung around was off-putting to say the least. Prolly good to avoid that with your son in the off chance it were to happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Just got back from helping Bob drag a big doe out.


----------



## rogersb

I saw one fawn but not before it saw me. I thought the coast was clear and wanted to stretch my legs. Sure enough didn't that little thing squeal from 30 yards to my left and take off on a tear through the woods.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Just got back from helping Bob drag a big doe out.


Deer are dropping. Congrats to Bob.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some deer are dropping....buddy dropped a big doe in 5D this morning,,saw 7 others and 2 small buck. They're moving!!

Joe


----------



## Viper69

Only a few doe this morning. Way to windy for my liking. Unfortunately it will be just as windy if not worse here this afternoon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Bob on the doe!! Way to go bud


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Just got back from helping Bob drag a big doe out.


Billy , Thanks again for the help! You were probably shaking your head on the way home , we all make mistakes . And congrats on a nice buck !!


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Congrats Bob on the doe!! Way to go bud



Thanks !! 40+ doe in 3 sits the last two days .


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Deer are dropping. Congrats to Bob.



Thanks !!! There are already small bucks right behind the does , and even nudging them some .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Billy , Thanks again for the help! You were probably shaking your head on the way home , we all make mistakes .


What happened Bob? Did you mistake Billy for your deer and accidentally put the harvest tag in his ear?  Just kidding. Congrats on the doe. 

40+ deer in 2 days....that property must be over run.


----------



## Charman03

pope125 said:


> Billy , Thanks again for the help! You were probably shaking your head on the way home , we all make mistakes . And congrats on a nice buck !!


Sounds like a good story bob


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> What happened Bob? Did you mistake Billy for your deer and accidentally put the harvest tag in his ear?  Just kidding. Congrats on the doe.
> 
> 40+ deer in 2 days....that property must be over run.


Whats even more crazy the deer have not even been pushed in there yet , gets even better .


----------



## pope125

Charman03 said:


> Sounds like a good story bob


First time ever in Pa that I had to pull a deer out with the guts still in it .


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Billy , Thanks again for the help! You were probably shaking your head on the way home , we all make mistakes . And congrats on a nice buck !!


My pleasure Bob. Not shaking my head at all. It would have been a pretty uneventful morning around here.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> First time ever in Pa that I had to pull a deer out with the guts still in it .


A stipulation of the property owner?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Buddies in Downingtown dropped 3 does this morning.


----------



## davydtune

What a grand morning. Get to my tree this am to find my entire set gone........the stand, ladder, lifeline, bow hook and even the lonely one screw in step I used as a hand hold to get in the stand......gone and on heavily posted private property too. I'm pissed but I just set up on the ground a little ways off and tried to make the best of it. Some wonder why I don't like people in general...


----------



## alancac98

Well, never was able to get out this morning, nor will be able to get out this afternoon. I have put my hunting on sabbatical for my grandson. Unfortunately, he came home from school yesterday with a 102.7 degree temp, so this morning's hunt was canceled. Hoping things would be different and might slip out this afternoon, but just checked his temp and it was rising. Already at 101.3, so this afternoon is canceled as well. I just can't see going out without him. He was crying all night last night and just recently because he really wants to get out. No sense in me going - my doe tag is his, and there is no way I could justify shooting any buck and taking it home for him to see. My hunting is over until he gets his! Last year was virtually wasted when the limb on the x-bow broke and had to be replaced, now the start to this season has hit a bump - bad luck sucks for sure, but we'll be out Monday for an evening hunt after school if his fever goes away. Hope everyone has a productive and safe afternoon hunt.


----------



## alancac98

davydtune said:


> What a grand morning. Get to my tree this am to find my entire set gone........the stand, ladder, lifeline, bow hook and even the lonely one screw in step I used as a hand hold to get in the stand......gone and on heavily posted private property too. I'm pissed but I just set up on the ground a little ways off and tried to make the best of it. Some wonder why I don't like people in general...



I had that happen to me about five years ago, but it wasn't the first day. It was the following week. I know who stole it, but just can't prove it. Sorry it happened to you. I've resigned myself to always hanging another camera about 20 yards away up in a tree at an angle that would catch the face of the person doing anything to my set. Haven't had it happen again but, then again, I don't hunt that track anymore.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My youngest brother dropped a doe, shot 2:20, we recovered at 2:40....this year's deer, but he's happy.

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Billy H said:


> My pleasure Bob. Not shaking my head at all. It would have been a pretty uneventful morning around here.


Still no pics??


----------



## 12-Ringer

Relocated after helping my brother with the recovery....some shots from my PM perch...










































Good luck to everyone out this afternoon!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> Still no pics??


Nope no pics. Not big on posting pics of my kills on this site. 

For those in the trees , PSU ran the initial kickoff back for a TD. then on Indianas first possession forced a turnover and mcsorley ran it in for a TD. 14 -0 PSU in less than 4 minutes in.


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> Still no pics??


Little shy of 200'


----------



## River420Bottom

Billy H said:


> Nope no pics. Not big on posting pics of my kills on this site.
> 
> For those in the trees , PSU ran the initial kickoff back for a TD. then on Indianas first possession forced a turnover and mcsorley ran it in for a TD. 14 -0 PSU in less than 4 minutes in.


Ended your extremely long season on a buck the 3rd week available to hunt figured you'd be proud enough to show it..


----------



## jacobh

Settled in to see if a big doe with no fawns shows. Looks like landowner had 4 wheeer in here cutting firewood this past week so not holding my breath. Good luck all


----------



## airwolf

davydtune said:


> What a grand morning. Get to my tree this am to find my entire set gone........the stand, ladder, lifeline, bow hook and even the lonely one screw in step I used as a hand hold to get in the stand......gone and on heavily posted private property too. I'm pissed but I just set up on the ground a little ways off and tried to make the best of it. Some wonder why I don't like people in general...


haha we have all been there bro. just have to put on your big boy pants and lumber on.


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> Ended your extremely long season on a buck the 3rd week available to hunt figured you'd be proud enough to show it..


Who says I'm not proud. It's guys like you why I'll never post a kill here.

PSU another score on a turnover 21 nothing with 6 minutes to go.


----------



## KylePA

Took up a trip up to Bradford county this morning. All setup for the evening sit. Had a young 6 point at 25 yards so far. After the recent temps it feels quite chilly. Goodluck all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Billy H said:


> Who says I'm not proud. It's guys like you why I'll never post a kill here.
> 
> PSU another score on a turnover 21 nothing with 6 minutes to go.


I'll be that guy.. if there was any "kill". Congrats.


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> I'll be that guy.. if there was any "kill". Congrats.


You got me!, no kill, made it all up. 

28 nothing PSU still first quarter.


----------



## jacobh

Don't sweat these guys Billy be proud brother!!! Congrats


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Nope no pics. Not big on posting pics of my kills on this site.
> 
> For those in the trees , PSU ran the initial kickoff back for a TD. then on Indianas first possession forced a turnover and mcsorley ran it in for a TD. 14 -0 PSU in less than 4 minutes in.


Sweet! Thanks for the update.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Don't sweat these guys Billy be proud brother!!! Congrats


Scott he don't bother me. I actually find it very amusing. You'll never see me upset on this site. 

Indiana managed a score 28-7 PSU 2nd quarter.


----------



## tyepsu

View attachment 6257801
JFK

Parents, older brother and his twin daughters are at the Penn State game. Even as a PSU grad and how much I love college football, I chose hunting over going to the game. Didn't see a thing this morning. On a different property now near the Pittsburgh airport. Swapped SD cards before climbing up. Going through pics and o came across these 2 doe that were apparently a bit frisky lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I got my secretary two tickets for the game for her birthday; she is a diehard!! Glad they're kicking rear and she can enjoy in person with her husband!!

Thanks for the updates!

Joe


----------



## NEDYARB

Gorgeous afternoon to be in the woods. North wind right in my face. Feels great. If only the deer cooperate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Wish the negativity and bickering would go away once and for all. 

I'd still like to see a pic Billy! I'm sure it's a good one.

Kyle where in Bradford?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Had a basket rack come right up behind me just prior to my last post, but he never made it into the plot.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

davydtune said:


> What a grand morning. Get to my tree this am to find my entire set gone........the stand, ladder, lifeline, bow hook and even the lonely one screw in step I used as a hand hold to get in the stand......gone and on heavily posted private property too. I'm pissed but I just set up on the ground a little ways off and tried to make the best of it. Some wonder why I don't like people in general...


We had someone cut the lock to our gate wander our property and only steal a cam a couple weeks ago in Springfield. Aren't you around that area?


----------



## Octoberjohn

Opening day doe down in 2D for me!! Sorry no pictures to post up but it was a great morning to be in a tree. I had deer all over me all morning in the oaks!


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Wish the negativity and bickering would go away once and for all.
> 
> I'd still like to see a pic Billy! I'm sure it's a good one.
> 
> Kyle where in Bradford?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Family property borders SGL36, in New Albany. Between Dushore and Towanda on 220. 

Just saw the smallest spike. He had a 1" side and the other side was below his ear, decent size body. You couldn't tell he had spikes when he was standing broadside. That could have been bad at first or last light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Like this guy









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I used to hunt grouse in that area Kyle. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Thought I would be ok without the thermacell with temps in the high 50s but looks like I was wrong. Ugh. Still a beautiful evening.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Wish the negativity and bickering would go away once and for all.
> 
> I'd still like to see a pic Billy! I'm sure it's a good one.
> 
> Kyle where in Bradford?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I agree we've been on good run! The ignore feature is a wonderful component of these boards!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe you in Potter?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Picking up









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Not exactly conventional or ideal but it will have to do. The property owner, who is in his 80s , asked me to come over and pull a flat off his golf cart. He said why don't you go sit on top of my rifle backstop and see if you can kill a doe. Who am I to argue. They do come out pretty much every night to feed. Wind is good so who knows. I'm about 5 ft off the ground with a little brush behind me to break me up a bit. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Sitting inside a public land hedgerow and heard leaves crunching on the open strip right next to me. I heard it coming closer so I got my bow ready and looked through the thicket for movement. And then I saw him....and the limb and cam on his bow and the telltale riser of a Bowtech. 

Still have an hour.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Not exactly conventional or ideal but it will have to do. The property owner, who is in his 80s , asked me to come over and pull a flat off his golf cart. He said why don't you go sit on top of my rifle backstop and see if you can kill a doe. Who am I to argue. They do come out pretty much every night to feed. Wind is good so who knows. I'm about 5 ft off the ground with a little brush behind me to break me up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you should have an umbrella drink sitting in that cushy spot.


----------



## Billy H

Psu 38-14


----------



## Mathias

Nosy









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Looks like you should have an umbrella drink sitting in that cushy spot.


I'd settle for a Miller Lite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Fickle swirling winds just killed an opportunity. Had a doe right outside the Hedrow less than 10 yards away and working toward my shot lane but the wind kept changing direction. She just left and must've blown about 10 times .


----------



## fap1800

Wind is raging here. Can't imagine much will move with 15 to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

BDD









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdot84

Congratulations Mathias! I can't wait to have an opportunity to get out. All these pictures aren't helping me any. :wink:


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> BDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Way to go on the big doe. Good shot and good eating. Must be satisfying to be rewarded with all the hard work. 

I ended up seeing two 8 points right at last light. A 14-15" basket rack and a nice wide 18" thin racked buck. Neither got within 40 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> BDD


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe you in Potter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## EXsystem

Nice job Mathias.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice job Matt! Nothing in the PM here. Heading home early in the Am


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt. Looks like a nice healthy one.


----------



## full moon64

davydtune said:


> What a grand morning. Get to my tree this am to find my entire set gone........the stand, ladder, lifeline, bow hook and even the lonely one screw in step I used as a hand hold to get in the stand......gone and on heavily posted private property too. I'm pissed but I just set up on the ground a little ways off and tried to make the best of it. Some wonder why I don't like people in general...


sorry too hear Dave..anytime I ever put anything up on private it got stolen..I would love too catch the *******s:frusty:


----------



## Viper69

Great night tonight. Saw three nice buck and a small one along with 5 doe. Two of the buck I may regret not shooting but was waiting on my target buck. He was a no show! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

nice doe Matt..congrats too everyone...


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Congrats Matt. Looks like a nice healthy one.


Doesn't appear very "healthy" to me in the picture lol


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Matt!

Had a great first hunt for the season. Had several yearling bucks and a 2 year old buck inside 20 yards. Saw some does with fawns out of range. Good to be out again!

View attachment 6257995


View attachment 6258001


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats Matt!
> 
> Had a great first hunt for the season. Had several yearling bucks and a 2 year old buck inside 20 yards. Saw some does with fawns out of range. Good to be out again!
> 
> View attachment 6257995
> 
> 
> View attachment 6258001


letthemgrow nice bow,,,Thats my choice of bow too..No Cam shoots awsome


----------



## Ryanp019

12-Ringer said:


> Yep


Joe do you hunt private or public up there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Matt on the big doe


----------



## treestandnappin

Nice to finally get to hunt on my gf's small farm near Indiana. Saw a bunch of does and a nice 8 but he was 2 fields over. Cousin got a big doe below State College. Best time of the year finally here :darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

Just made plans with my buddy to head up to Potter for the youth hunt from 10/19-10/21. His 16 year old son and dad are going so i'm jumping in. I Wasn't planning to at first but I love the hunt camaraderie.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ryanp019 said:


> Joe do you hunt private or public up there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Private in Potter. We stayed on our one land today.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just made plans with my buddy to head up to Potter for the youth hunt from 10/19-10/21. His 16 year old son and dad are going so i'm jumping in. I Wasn't planning to at first but I love the hunt camaraderie.


We'll have at least a few seniors  working on some kids at our place too. I'll be in touch as it gets closer, maybe you guys can swing by...

Joe


----------



## Ryanp019

12-Ringer said:


> Private in Potter. We stayed on our one land today.
> 
> Joe


Awesome. My buddy has a camp in Cameron . Headed up there for nov 4-10th. Hopefully we time it right. We are only about 20 min or so from Potter I think he said from where we are at. We hunt state forest and hike back in those mtns pretty far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Saw nine today. First time out with the recurve. Did more scouting with the bow in my hand than anything else. Swapped some camera cards, hung another and got eight mock scrapes going and found one started by a deer. Went back out in the evening and saw four together when I pulled into the property. Got my stuff together and headed towards them. In my excitement, I rushed a bit and should have taken 10 seconds to think about where they were headed and I would have likely had a 12-15 yard shot on my first day of hunting with a recurve. Instead, we surprised each other and they trotted off. Didn't snort and bolt, but I ended up leaving after sitting still for a while and then glassing after figuring out they weren't coming back. Beautiful day in the woods.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Had a good first day, seen 2 buck 1 legal and a spike along with 8 doe.


----------



## River420Bottom

Ryanp019 said:


> Awesome. My buddy has a camp in Cameron . Headed up there for nov 4-10th. Hopefully we time it right. We are only about 20 min or so from Potter I think he said from where we are at. We hunt state forest and hike back in those mtns pretty far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a camp also in Cameron near Emporium... Some big bucks on those mountain if you can find them.


----------



## Mathias

Post up









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Matt homemade scrape?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> Post up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Looks good. Is it cedar post? What about licking branch?


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Wish the negativity and bickering would go away once and for all.
> 
> I'd still like to see a pic Billy! I'm sure it's a good one.
> 
> Kyle where in Bradford?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It will never stop on this thread , is what it is . What I also find funny about this thread is you get a guy that will post-up a hero photo , he will get people that will congratulate him , but the same guy that posted the picture will not congratulate someone else that just killed something . But were suppose to get along. Have a great day !!!


----------



## Mathias

Hntrdave, it is cedar. The branch was cut from above the scrape you can see on the right behind the post.
Watched a couple little guys hit the scrape yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Hntrdave, it is cedar. The branch was cut from above the scrape you can see on the right behind the post.
> Watched a couple little guys hit the scrape yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That should yield some great pictures.. congrats on the big doe from the plot upstate your place is looking great 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Congrats to everyone who has had success so far. I sat out the opener, maybe get after it this week.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> Hntrdave, it is cedar. The branch was cut from above the scrape you can see on the right behind the post.
> Watched a couple little guys hit the scrape yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Awesome! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Mathias

Taunto, you venture to the same general area up north, correct?


----------



## Ryanp019

So I scouted this piece of property I gained access to hunt in July today. It’s at the base of a nice sized mountain and runs all the way down to crop fields. About 200 acres total woods. What’s frustrating is that there is only 1 “gut” that runs about 200 yards directly down the center of it from the base of the mountain to the lower part of the woods. I couldn’t find any real distinct trails but did kick up several groups of deer and what appeared to be a decent buck. It’s like there’s no real trails these deer just seem to travel wherever? I’d find tracks and poo just at random. Found a few fresh small rubs but still no solid beat down trails. A lot of last year and prior rubs tho. Anyone have any tips for a situation like this? Or ever experienced anything like this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

alancac98 said:


> I had that happen to me about five years ago, but it wasn't the first day. It was the following week. I know who stole it, but just can't prove it. Sorry it happened to you. I've resigned myself to always hanging another camera about 20 yards away up in a tree at an angle that would catch the face of the person doing anything to my set. Haven't had it happen again but, then again, I don't hunt that track anymore.


I talked to the land owner and he has hidden cams set up all over and he said there's one right where I go in and out off his drive. He's gonna pull the cards when he comes up next and hopefully there's something on there. It's not the end of the world by any means but man I hate it.


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> We had someone cut the lock to our gate wander our property and only steal a cam a couple weeks ago in Springfield. Aren't you around that area?


That's bold but doesn't surprise me at all. I hunt in Springfield a lot but this was out south of Girard a ways.


----------



## Billy H

Ryanp019 said:


> So I scouted this piece of property I gained access to hunt in July today. It’s at the base of a nice sized mountain and runs all the way down to crop fields. About 200 acres total woods. What’s frustrating is that there is only 1 “gut” that runs about 200 yards directly down the center of it from the base of the mountain to the lower part of the woods. I couldn’t find any real distinct trails but did kick up several groups of deer and what appeared to be a decent buck. It’s like there’s no real trails these deer just seem to travel wherever? I’d find tracks and poo just at random. Found a few fresh small rubs but still no solid beat down trails. A lot of last year and prior rubs tho. Anyone have any tips for a situation like this? Or ever experienced anything like this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you kicked up groups of deer ,lots of old rubs, pretty good chance they are bedding there. Use that to your advantage. Good luck.


----------



## Ryanp019

Billy H said:


> If you kicked up groups of deer ,lots of old rubs, pretty good chance they are bedding there. Use that to your advantage. Good luck.


Yea I figured that. And maybe I’m just not seeing the trails well due to the leaves starting to come down. I picked a spot that will give me a pretty good observation for my first few sits I do here. Will then most likely move accordingly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Dave let me know if you get vehicle pics or anything.


----------



## ezshot81

Anybody hunting Monroe county? Sgl 127? Locust Lake Village?


----------



## Scott Ho

River420Bottom said:


> I'll be that guy.. if there was any "kill". Congrats.





Billy H said:


> You got me!, no kill, made it all up.





River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6220379
> View attachment 6220381
> 
> I apologize for the picture quality, but a true giant of an 8 point,(I think he meant 11 point) especially for Pennsylvania... This deer might cost me a few nights of sleep



Hey Billy; I took the liberty of posting a trail cam pic of the buck that you shot. I know that Bob saw it and can probably confirm.


----------



## Billy H

Scott Ho said:


> Hey Billy; I took the liberty of posting a trail cam pic of the buck that you shot. I know that Bob saw it and can probably confirm.


LMAO. isn't that the one that riverbottom,, oh never mind !!! Must have been too much of the 4:20.


----------



## jdhaines32

Yesterday I saw 4 doe in the morning. One came in while I was getting into my climber. Seen the other 3 a short while later while getting setup. It was already well into daylight before I got set up. My dad and I got to our stands to find someone had taken the lifelines and pull-up ropes from both of our stands. This was on public that we usually don’t see anyone in the general area during archery season. Luckily I had taken my climber with but it still started the season off on a rough note.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> Dave let me know if you get vehicle pics or anything.


Will do


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I got a question for u guys.I hunt public land in Forest county always used a climber i still will but i took a ladder stand up with me this year.i went and set it up in s spot i have hunted in the past.i found 4 good trails intersecting,i looked around for someone elses stand before i set it up didnt see anything,on my way out 40 yards from my stand i found a trail camera.Should i still hunt here or take my stand down.And whats the las in PA can anyone sit in your stand if its on public land? Like i said i always used a climber so i never ran into this before.


----------



## jacobh

Yep Darren anyone can sit that stand and believe me a lot of these Pa guys will sit it!!! I'd never use anything but a climber on public


----------



## Billy H

I know the regulations state that you need to clearly tag your stand if left on public land. I think with your name or CID #. Not sure about others sitting it, but like Scott said they probably will. I think since you already have it set up I'd hunt it and see what pans out with the trail cam guy.


----------



## KylePA

I'm out this morning in 3b, chilly walking out this morning read 36degrees outside cabin. Kicked up a doe 40 yards from my stand walking in. So far have seen 5 bucks, largest a basket rack 8 and two does. Unfortunately none of the does wanted to venture into range. Gonna stick it out til around 10, take a nap and head out for the evening. A nice day off work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Taunto, you venture to the same general area up north, correct?


Correct my Uncle lives in sight of the Choconut Elementary school on 267 about 20min NW of Montrose. That's where everyone in my family got their start hunting

I don't make it up as much as I used to but hoping to help my father put food plots and do some hinge cutting next year so that will require a few extra trips up


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats to all the guys who killed this weekend. I hunted Saturday morning and didn't see a thing. Not sure when I'll get back out.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Ryanp019 said:


> So I scouted this piece of property I gained access to hunt in July today. It’s at the base of a nice sized mountain and runs all the way down to crop fields. About 200 acres total woods. What’s frustrating is that there is only 1 “gut” that runs about 200 yards directly down the center of it from the base of the mountain to the lower part of the woods. I couldn’t find any real distinct trails but did kick up several groups of deer and what appeared to be a decent buck. It’s like there’s no real trails these deer just seem to travel wherever? I’d find tracks and poo just at random. Found a few fresh small rubs but still no solid beat down trails. A lot of last year and prior rubs tho. Anyone have any tips for a situation like this? Or ever experienced anything like this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see that alot up north where the woods are are really open and over mature, the deer just meander through areas instead of on distinct trails and the terrain is kind of spread out.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Thanks Scott and Billy for the info!


----------



## dougell

My son and I had a bad wind for most of our spots in the morning so we headed to a new place and got skunked.He couldn't hunt in the afternoon so I went without him.It felt weird and it's a shame he couldn't go.I had two stands within 60 yards of each other and right at 4:30,a decent buck walked past me and well within range of the stand he should have been in.Around 5:00pm I made a few fawn bleats and within a minute a big lone go came strait in grunting like a pig.I drilled her at 17 yards,she ran strait past my stand and piled up not 40 yards behind me.I was just getting ready to call it a night because it was a long drag and 7 does and fawns came in.They knew something was up,acted nervous but stuck around til almost dark.AT ONE POINT ALL 7 WERE COMPLETLY SURROUNDING MY TREE SO I COULDN'T MOVE A MUSCLE.Right at dark they slowly walked away right past the stand my son was supposed to be in.Dragging a big doe on dry ground gets a little harder every year.It was 8:30pm by the time I had her loaded.Congrats on the buck Billy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I know the regulations state that you need to clearly tag your stand if left on public land. I think with your name or CID #. Not sure about others sitting it, but like Scott said they probably will. I think since you already have it set up I'd hunt it and see what pans out with the trail cam guy.


I agree...unfortunately, I hope you locked it....

Not that it matters to anyone, but I have a lot of issue with the PAGC requiring you to tag your stand. I have already ran this scenario past three of my lawyer friends all of which have said, the potential for problem is GREAT.....I set my stand, some unauthorized user comes along falls out of my stand or becomes injured in some way by the stand....who is liable?? All three of my friends have indicated it could be very problematic...the CID# is easily searchable...up comes all of my personal information, I'd even assume, with just a little know-how, someone could nab my SS# from it....

I have reached out to the SE Regional office, as well as, to the Commissioners via email, running this by them....haven't gotten a response other than "I'll get back to you".

My one buddy suggested the following, "this stand is private property; any unauthorized use is strictly prohibited and done so at users own risk" CID#___________

My other buddy - who just made partner has his firm, laughed and said, that kind of disclaimer is usually only worth the paper its written on and if someone wants to make your life miserable, that won't stop them....not sure lawyers ever reach consensus (lol)

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> My son and I had a bad wind for most of our spots in the morning so we headed to a new place and got skunked.He couldn't hunt in the afternoon so I went without him.It felt weird and it's a shame he couldn't go.I had two stands within 60 yards of each other and right at 4:30,a decent buck walked past me and well within range of the stand he should have been in.Around 5:00pm I made a few fawn bleats and within a minute a big lone go came strait in grunting like a pig.I drilled her at 17 yards,she ran strait past my stand and piled up not 40 yards behind me.I was just getting ready to call it a night because it was a long drag and 7 does and fawns came in.They knew something was up,acted nervous but stuck around til almost dark.AT ONE POINT ALL 7 WERE COMPLETLY SURROUNDING MY TREE SO I COULDN'T MOVE A MUSCLE.Right at dark they slowly walked away right past the stand my son was supposed to be in.Dragging a big doe on dry ground gets a little harder every year.It was 8:30pm by the time I had her loaded.Congrats on the buck Billy.


Pretty cool tool.....rolls over just about everything. I don't own one yet, but the NEXT time the wheel falls off my carrier, I'm replacing it with this cart. Saw it in action, pretty cool!

https://www.hawkhunting.com/products/crawler-multi-use-cart

None of us are getting any younger (lol).

Joe


----------



## dougell

I have a cart but they really only work well on trails.They don't do good going over rocks and logs and that's all you find up here.They're a real back saver in the right place though.The public land up here doesn't have many trails unless you hunt a place that's been drilled for gas.I would have gutted it and just came back the next morning to pack it out but my daughter had a barrel race down by Johnston yesterday morning.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> I agree...unfortunately, I hope you locked it....
> 
> Not that it matters to anyone, but I have a lot of issue with the PAGC requiring you to tag your stand. I have already ran this scenario past three of my lawyer friends all of which have said, the potential for problem is GREAT.....I set my stand, some unauthorized user comes along falls out of my stand or becomes injured in some way by the stand....who is liable?? All three of my friends have indicated it could be very problematic...the CID# is easily searchable...up comes all of my personal information, I'd even assume, with just a little know-how, someone could nab my SS# from it....
> 
> I have reached out to the SE Regional office, as well as, to the Commissioners via email, running this by them....haven't gotten a response other than "I'll get back to you".
> 
> My one buddy suggested the following, "this stand is private property; any unauthorized use is strictly prohibited and done so at users own risk" CID#___________
> 
> My other buddy - who just made partner has his firm, laughed and said, that kind of disclaimer is usually only worth the paper its written on and if someone wants to make your life miserable, that won't stop them....not sure lawyers ever reach consensus (lol)
> 
> Joe


Ya Joe i dont think i will tag it for that very reason,id rather get a citation from the PAGC,than a law suit from a sue happy lawyer


----------



## rogersb

I only saw 1 fawn during my sit Saturday but saw 2 buck and 4 doe around my house yesterday. Today on the way in to work I saw a dead buck on the side of the road and had to stop and wait for a nice 8 point to get out of my way. They're moving, but I am thinking it will slow down in a day or so when it's back to 80 degrees out.


----------



## Mr. October

I haven't had time to catch up, but we returned from our Newfoundland moose hunt. It was amazing. It was a rifle hunt and we were 3-for-3 on moose. Holy extra meat Batman! Next time I'd like to go with a bow if for now other reason to sneak up on a moose with the guide with his moose suit on. LOL!  (Really!). Newfoundland is an amazing place. If you can get there go. And yes, you will need 2 150 quart coolers per moose. 

I can also highly recommend Mayflower Outfitters in Roddickton, NL. Fantastic outfit with great people.


----------



## yetihunter1

*first archery buck!*

I know KylePA mentioned it earlier but I shot my first archery buck this Friday. A small 6pt and then my 8pt came down the ridge behind me and never knew I was there. I shot him at 27yds quartering away. Was a great hunt and only my second sit this year, so now its time for some doe patrol and scouting for next year. Thanks to all the people on here who have given me advice and help. I really appreciate it and its awesome to finally put a buck on the ground in my 4th year of bow hunting. Here are a few pics for you guys.


----------



## yetihunter1

yetihunter1 said:


> I know KylePA mentioned it earlier but I shot my first archery buck this Friday. A small 6pt and then my 8pt came down the ridge behind me and never knew I was there. I shot him at 27yds quartering away. Was a great hunt and only my second sit this year, so now its time for some doe patrol and scouting for next year. Thanks to all the people on here who have given me advice and help. I really appreciate it and its awesome to finally put a buck on the ground in my 4th year of bow hunting. Here are a few pics for you guys.


hmmm it wont let me load a pic, can anyone assist?


----------



## Billy H

Doug, thanks. Would you happen to know why they would be putting radio collars on deer down here in the northern part of Montgomery county. Area 5-C. ,,Years ago probably 10, I shotgunned a doe with a collar. The girl that I talked to said it was a deer movement study. That doesn't make sense for this area. The reason I ask is today I did a card pull in the exact spot where I killed that doe and another doe showed up with an identical collar as the one from years ago. Sure would like to know what the PSU kids are up to.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats YETI


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Doug, thanks. Would you happen to know why they would be putting radio collars on deer down here in the northern part of Montgomery county. Area 5-C. ,,Years ago probably 10, I shotgunned a doe with a collar. The girl that I talked to said it was a deer movement study. That doesn't make sense for this area. The reason I ask is today I did a card pull in the exact spot where I killed that doe and another doe showed up with an identical collar as the one from years ago. Sure would like to know what the PSU kids are up to.


They're doing a doe mortality study in a couple of places.I know the one spot is the Sproul state forest.Usually they try to do them in two different types of habitat to see what the difference is.Mont county must be one of the places.It's the same idea as when they did the fawn mortality study.One area was the big woods of the Quehanna wild area near me and the other was the Agricultural area of Penns valley.That way they can cross reference the results.PSU has a blog that you can follow.


----------



## dougell

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news


----------



## jacobh

Congrats yeti man I want to see a pic!!! Did u go to go advanced then manage then download pic??


----------



## dougell

Billy,if you have facebook,you can ask them that question directly if you read through the article and then scroll down to comments.


----------



## fap1800

Awesome job, Yeti. Congrats on your first archery buck.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> BDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great doe!


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> hmmm it wont let me load a pic, can anyone assist?


Upload the pic to your desktop computer and then click on the pic link in the reply window (1st screenshot). This should allow you to browse and upload the pic directly from computer. After you select the pic from your computer using the browse button and upload you have to then click "Upload File(s)". That should do it. 

View attachment 6259303


View attachment 6259309


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Billy,if you have facebook,you can ask them that question directly if you read through the article and then scroll down to comments.


I don't have Facebook. That link has a lot of good info. Thanks for your input.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I have a cart but they really only work well on trails.They don't do good going over rocks and logs and that's all you find up here.They're a real back saver in the right place though.The public land up here doesn't have many trails unless you hunt a place that's been drilled for gas.I would have gutted it and just came back the next morning to pack it out but my daughter had a barrel race down by Johnston yesterday morning.


That's why I featured the Crawler...have seen it in use the mountainous terrain in Potter - WAY different than my current cart....really does make a BIG difference. To be honest, I rather pole them out, but can't do that by myself, even after a bowl of wheaties.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Upload the pic to your desktop computer and then click on the pic link in the reply window (1st screenshot). This should allow you to browse and upload the pic directly from computer. After you select the pic from your computer using the browse button and upload you have to then click "Upload File(s)". That should do it.
> 
> View attachment 6259303
> 
> 
> View attachment 6259309


yeah I did that and the links for the pic don't pop up in my post


----------



## 12-Ringer

Send me what you want posted via text and I'll take care of it...I can post the one you sent me Friday night if you want..just let me know!

Joe


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ya Joe i dont think i will tag it for that very reason,id rather get a citation from the PAGC,than a law suit from a sue happy lawyer


You can apply for a number to put on the tag instead of using the name and cid. I had one issued the first season they started that crap. It's just like a random 6 digit number. And yes anyone can hunt from them according to the PAGC. I asked once and was told that a stand left on GLs does not and can not hold a spot for a hunter.


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> You can apply for a number to put on the tag instead of using the name and cid. I had one issued the first season they started that crap. It's just like a random 6 digit number. And yes anyone can hunt from them according to the PAGC. I asked once and was told that a stand left on GLs does not and can not hold a spot for a hunter.


I understand that but my truck parked in a parking lot doesn't give random people the right to jump and and warm up.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I don't have Facebook. That link has a lot of good info. Thanks for your input.


No problem.If you have some time to kill,there's some really cool stuff in the archives.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> That's why I featured the Crawler...have seen it in use the mountainous terrain in Potter - WAY different than my current cart....really does make a BIG difference. To be honest, I rather pole them out, but can't do that by myself, even after a bowl of wheaties.
> 
> Joe


I'd have to see it in action.Several years ago,we killed 4 bear on the first two drives of the season.We were way back in this hollow and it was all uphill and nothing but downed trees,larel and rocks.We started out with 4 guys on a pole until some brainchild sent a kid back to his truck for a Cabelas cart.They threw two bears on the one cart(roughly 160-180lbs dressed each).Two guys pulled and two guys pushed.It was actually kinda funny to watch.


----------



## yetihunter1

Sent it to ya Joe! Thanks for the help. I swear technology hates me.



12-Ringer said:


> Send me what you want posted via text and I'll take care of it...I can post the one you sent me Friday night if you want..just let me know!
> 
> Joe


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> I understand that but my truck parked in a parking lot doesn't give random people the right to jump and and warm up.


Oh I agree 100% and I personally will never climb in someone else's stand. If they are in mine I just walk by and make the best of the situation. I do however now pull the bottom 12' of steps out so they would really have to work to able to get in it.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October sounds like a great trip. Post some pics of the counyryside!?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

For Yeti.....





































Congrats again Matt!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like they're getting ready.....just got back from a short walk to check a cam....didn't get to the card yet....


































Joe


----------



## jacobh

Congrats yeti great buck!!!


----------



## Billy H

View attachment 6259465


On a card from this morning . This guy is more than ready


----------



## fap1800

Awesome first buck!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

This guy might be "the scraper".....scrapes weren't there Friday morning around 11...he's the only buck I have pics of in the immediate area since then....










Who knows??

Joe


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I'd have to see it in action.Several years ago,we killed 4 bear on the first two drives of the season.We were way back in this hollow and it was all uphill and nothing but downed trees,larel and rocks.We started out with 4 guys on a pole until some brainchild sent a kid back to his truck for a Cabelas cart.They threw two bears on the one cart(roughly 160-180lbs dressed each).Two guys pulled and two guys pushed.It was actually kinda funny to watch.


Why not quarter and pack out when you're in that deep? Those Cabela's Alaskan pack frames are a steal for the money. I'd imagine you could quarter a doe, bag her and get her out in one trip. A good sized buck would probably require two trips unless you boned all the meat out. I'd much rather haul an animal out on my back rather than drag or pull a cart.

Or you could just Cam Hanes it and throw the dressed deer over your shoulder. :wink:


----------



## Mathias

Yeti, the smile says it all, congrats again!


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

A small PSA - guys don't forget to take care of yourselves....many of you know the story of Camille and how our seemingly healthy then 10-year old was discovered to be in blast phase Leukemia with a standard blood test she was getting as part of a yearly physical. It is hard to believe that we're starting yer three dealing with this terrible disease. While she is blessed with a fighting spirit and strong family and friends, she battles everyday with her daily chemotherapy regiment and the after effects thereof. I'm not sure if it is a blessing that she doesn't "look" sick as there is a very short offer of latitude from from the public if she needs to rush to the restroom because she looks like a 7 year old who hasn't managed proper restroom procedures and not a 12-year old dealing with an intestinal system being attacked by the chemo. ....here is a link to her page for this weekends LLS walk....
http://pages.lightthenight.org/de/wilmgton17/jmilnes 

In addition, my uncle who is inevitably featured at some point in my ramblings on this thread and others was out hunting on Saturday evening, within 3-miles of his home in Boothwyn PA when he started feeling "lousy". Couldn't really explain the feeling, but something wasn't right. He stayed until dark went home (ironically is wife is in NY running a marathon) and the feeling was coupled with shortness of breath and some chest pains...got himself to Riddle Hospital where is he diagnosed as having a heart attack, precipitated by 100% blockage of his Left Anterior Descending. Quick with the meds, catheterization (sp?) and a stint...he was feeling much better last evening after the procedure, the hospital is keeping him one extra day (today) because the blockage was 100%. Docs are saying he should be able to return to "normal life" almost instantly. He is a seemingly healthy 55 year old who runs 5K's with his wife and exercises relatively consistently.

Believe me when I say I am a complete hypocrite; I don't even have a primary care physician; something I am looking into this week. None of us are getting any younger and SO many things are both detectable and treatable these days if found early. I can't help to think what would have happend with Camille if my wife's school district was not closed for the Jewish Holiday. She had the day off of work (convenient) and that convenience absolutely factored into the decision to follow-up with the routine blood test that likely saved Camille's life. Not saying if my uncle had a physical the day before anything would have been detected and that we need to live on eggshells worried every day might be our last, BUT, if any of you guys are like me and simply "deal with it" when you're not feeling well, or put off doc visits because we're just too busy - I hope this PSA serves as a wake-up call for you too....

...back to your regularly scheduled hunting discussions....


Joe


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Why not quarter and pack out when you're in that deep? Those Cabela's Alaskan pack frames are a steal for the money. I'd imagine you could quarter a doe, bag her and get her out in one trip. A good sized buck would probably require two trips unless you boned all the meat out. I'd much rather haul an animal out on my back rather than drag or pull a cart.
> 
> Or you could just Cam Hanes it and throw the dressed deer over your shoulder. :wink:


To be honest,it was more of a recon mission and I didn't plan on shooting anything since my son wasn't there.It's hard to explain but I feel weird killing anything until my son has a couple down.I won't even go again until he can go with me.I got caught up in the moment,shot one and didn't have anything with me to pack it out with.I was back to my truck by the time it would have taken me to run home,grab a pack and walk back out.I'm generally choosy on where I shoot doe for that reason.It was cold enough to leave out and I do that every so often but I had to leave early sunday morning for a horse show.I bone everything out and you're only looking at about 30lbs of boned meat from a good sized doe.It fits in one trip.If you don't have a pack,two 5 gallon buckets work as well.Horses are nice in this situation but it's not a real good idea riding them through the middle of the woods at night.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> A small PSA - guys don't forget to take care of yourselves....many of you know the story of Camille and how our seemingly healthy then 10-year old was discovered to be in blast phase Leukemia with a standard blood test she was getting as part of a yearly physical. It is hard to believe that we're starting yer three dealing with this terrible disease. While she is blessed with a fighting spirit and strong family and friends, she battles everyday with her daily chemotherapy regiment and the after effects thereof. I'm not sure if it is a blessing that she doesn't "look" sick as there is a very short offer of latitude from from the public if she needs to rush to the restroom because she looks like a 7 year old who hasn't managed proper restroom procedures and not a 12-year old dealing with an intestinal system being attacked by the chemo. ....here is a link to her page for this weekends LLS walk....
> http://pages.lightthenight.org/de/wilmgton17/jmilnes
> 
> In addition, my uncle who is inevitably featured at some point in my ramblings on this thread and others was out hunting on Saturday evening, within 3-miles of his home in Boothwyn PA when he started feeling "lousy". Couldn't really explain the feeling, but something wasn't right. He stayed until dark went home (ironically is wife is in NY running a marathon) and the feeling was coupled with shortness of breath and some chest pains...got himself to Riddle Hospital where is he diagnosed as having a heart attack, precipitated by 100% blockage of his Left Anterior Descending. Quick with the meds, catheterization (sp?) and a stint...he was feeling much better last evening after the procedure, the hospital is keeping him one extra day (today) because the blockage was 100%. Docs are saying he should be able to return to "normal life" almost instantly. He is a seemingly healthy 55 year old who runs 5K's with his wife and exercises relatively consistently.
> 
> Believe me when I say I am a complete hypocrite; I don't even have a primary care physician; something I am looking into this week. None of us are getting any younger and SO many things are both detectable and treatable these days if found early. I can't help to think what would have happend with Camille if my wife's school district was not closed for the Jewish Holiday. She had the day off of work (convenient) and that convenience absolutely factored into the decision to follow-up with the routine blood test that likely saved Camille's life. Not saying if my uncle had a physical the day before anything would have been detected and that we need to live on eggshells worried every day might be our last, BUT, if any of you guys are like me and simply "deal with it" when you're not feeling well, or put off doc visits because we're just too busy - I hope this PSA serves as a wake-up call for you too....
> 
> ...back to your regularly scheduled hunting discussions....
> 
> 
> Joe


Prayers for your daughter and uncle.My buddy's 7 year old son was just diagnosed with leukemia and it going through chemo right now.It makes me sick.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Prayers for your daughter and uncle.My buddy's 7 year old son was just diagnosed with leukemia and it going through chemo right now.It makes me sick.


I know the feeling - best I can say is when"I" is replaced with "we" even illness becomes WELLNESS.....be there for you buddy when he needs you, it gets lonely sometimes, especially if you are the rock that others depend on...as your barometer moves, so does that of the entire family and many times there aren't private, supportive places to turn that won't impact others....I've spent more time at my wits end in treestand the last two years than actually hunting...

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> For Yeti.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again Matt!!
> 
> Joe


Congrats Matt! That smile is awesome. Get a picture of you smiling with that buck framed and hang it with your mount when you get it back. Good luck with the rest of the season.



12-Ringer said:


> Looks like they're getting ready.....just got back from a short walk to check a cam....didn't get to the card yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I only found one scrape on Saturday while scouting with the bow in my hand, but I made eight mock scrapes and have cameras in the vicinity of four of them. We'll see if any of them take off. Trying some new things and new tactics this year. I'll be back out to check the cards middle of next week to refresh them if they haven't taken off.


----------



## nicko

Joe, your post about about your daughter Camille's struggles with leukemia and your uncle having a heart attack is very timely. My dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer a couple months ago. Today he and my mom found out he is in stage 4 and it is incurable. My parents are in their mid to late 70s and I know they're not going to live forever. But just getting that info from my mom with the diagnosis was very deflating. My dad introduced me to trapshooting when I was 15, took us on fishing trips when we were kids on Sunday mornings, got me my first bow when I was 16, and got me started on a life in the outdoors. Unfortunately he had lost the drive to hunt just as my hunting fire started to burn so I can't say we ever shared any time together hunting which is the regret of mine but out of my control. 

At this time of the season, thoughts of upcoming hunts, weather conditions, wind direction, and stand placement typically occupy my mind. Those things don't seem so important today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, your post about about your daughter Camille's struggles with leukemia and your uncle having a heart attack is very timely. My dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer a couple months ago. Today he and my mom found out he is in stage 4 and it is incurable. My parents are in their mid to late 70s and I know they're not going to live forever. But just getting that info from my mom with the diagnosis was very deflating. My dad introduced me to trapshooting when I was 15, took us on fishing trips when we were kids on Sunday mornings, got me my first bow when I was 16, and got me started on a life in the outdoors. Unfortunately he had lost the drive to hunt just as my hunting fire started to burn so I can't say we ever shared any time together hunting which is the regret of mine but out of my control.
> 
> At this time of the season, thoughts of upcoming hunts, weather conditions, wind direction, and stand placement typically occupy my mind. Those things don't seem so important today.


Don’t let one opinion define you or your father... a friend was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer and told there wasn’t a cure. That was as Penn, he went MD Anderson in NJ, he had two surgeries and some treatment, that was 6 years ago, he still plays in the monthly poker game!

News like this is never manageable. I’d say take time, gather yourself and attack, but quite often time is of the essence. We were told that Camille could have had a major event (stroke, heart attack, seizure, etc...) at any moment....she was arguing with me whether we would go to Moes or Olive Garden for lunch after the blood lab. Within 1-hour of getting the results she was having undergoing 3 major procedures... “attack” doesn’t always mean with treatment either,,,it’s never too late to make time for each other, to be honest it’s the only reason I went to Potter this weekend. When I got there I realized it had been 18 years since i had deer hunted there (with the exception of taking my son the last couple of years...he was hunting, I was with him)

Sorry your family is dealing with this...don’t hesitate to call if you want to chat!

Joe


----------



## nick060200

Joe it hurts me to hear about your daughter. I'm sorry she has to fight that fight. And I'm sorry you and your family have to as well. I also know what you mean when your sick and you just "deal with it " 
I'm that guy. Partly because I don't have insurance and have to go to the VA for any treatment and partly because I am used to just sucking it up. 
But one of the guys that works for me was recently diagnosed with cancer of the eaphogus. He just finished surgery and kemo and radiation, over the last 6 months or so. I talked to him and asked him when he started noticing something wasn't right and he said it was over a year and a half ago! Needless to say it could have been a lot better for him if he didn't wait. 
I decided I'm not gonna be that guy. I'm gonna suck it up and go to the VA when I have to. I haven't been to the doctor in 4 years. 
My daughter has type 1 diabetes and it's my wife and I daily struggle keeping her healthy. She has had it for 5 years. She is only 6. I rember having to give her needles everyday up to 6x a day when she was just a baby. Barely walking. It just didn't seem fair. I still don't fully see what Gods plan is for her. And if I don't figure it out before I pass from this life it will be the only question I ask Him when we meet. Things have gotten a lot better for us because of technology over the past 5 years. She is on an insulin pump right now. It has its own complications and with her being in school now we have to constantly stay in contact with her teachers and nurse. We never really get a break. People don't want to watch Bella because of it and we have to be the parents that can't leave her at birthday parties and things like that. It sucks but I know there are guys like you dealing with similar things and I just have to move forward. 
So I know how you must feel as a dad. Our family will say a prayer for your daughter tonight. 

Nick I'm sorry to hear about your father. I have a similar situation as you. My father got me into hunting but also lost the desire to go just when I really started getting into it and we have also never really shared a hunting story together. He wasn't even there when I got my first deer at 13. But he is still with me and is healthy as he can be at 63. We will also say a prayer for your father tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Isn’t it terrible that misery loves company...I wouldn’t wish the hardships my daughter or our family experience on anyone else, but there is a level of comfort knowing we’re not the only ones, some worse off, some much better. Gives us hope for better and appreciation for what we do have....I know that entire phenomenon sounds HORRIBLE and for the better part of the last three years it was a significant struggle for me personally....I HATED going to “cancer events” because Camille looked healthy and others looked so sick, it took two separate events to help me the, the fist at the Kids Beat Cancer event at Citizens Bank Ballpark when a tearful father heard me complaining to my wife about feeling uncomfortable and he came over to tell me that seeing Camille gave his daughter and his family HOPE and the second learning from a support program at the hospital that this dilemma is a natural occurring emotion often referred to as survivors remorse. Thanks to the internet, people like me can research that from comfort and privacy of my own home and during that research it was almost as if I was writing the papers myself.

I say it all of the time, but usually in different context; it’s all relative.

Sorry to hear about your daughter and we will be sending prayers and well wishes your way Nick!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Wow Joe and Nick my heart goes out to u guys. It's terrible hearing this stuff. I lost my Grandmother to cancer last Christmas was the worst thing ever. Just know they need u to be strong for them and u guys need friends to support u. Anything u guys need please reach out I'm sure many on here like myself would gladly lend a hand


----------



## nicko

Thank you everybody. I can't say enough how much your words and well wishes mean. It's a scary time and the diagnosis was something none of us were anticipating. I can't help but think of my mom and dad sitting in that office in Hershey and hearing the terms "stage 4" and "incurable". My mom said it was a tough day so I wanted to give them breathing space tonight....but I will call them tomorrow. My sister-in-law had breast cancer and went to Fox Chase in Philadelphia. Philadelphia has some of the best cancer centers in the country. I'm hoping that they are open to exploring another options and opinions. Any of the 4 siblings will drop whatever we are doing and drive them down there if need be.


----------



## jacobh

Man Nick that's great that u have help. Like u said Philly has the best Drs around for sure. Cancer center of Pa is the one my Grandmother went to. Very compassionate and worked hard. No regrets there. Just another option buddy.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nick060200 said:


> Joe it hurts me to hear about your daughter. I'm sorry she has to fight that fight. And I'm sorry you and your family have to as well. I also know what you mean when your sick and you just "deal with it "
> I'm that guy. Partly because I don't have insurance and have to go to the VA for any treatment and partly because I am used to just sucking it up.
> But one of the guys that works for me was recently diagnosed with cancer of the eaphogus. He just finished surgery and kemo and radiation, over the last 6 months or so. I talked to him and asked him when he started noticing something wasn't right and he said it was over a year and a half ago! Needless to say it could have been a lot better for him if he didn't wait.
> I decided I'm not gonna be that guy. I'm gonna suck it up and go to the VA when I have to. I haven't been to the doctor in 4 years.
> My daughter has type 1 diabetes and it's my wife and I daily struggle keeping her healthy. She has had it for 5 years. She is only 6. I rember having to give her needles everyday up to 6x a day when she was just a baby. Barely walking. It just didn't seem fair. I still don't fully see what Gods plan is for her. And if I don't figure it out before I pass from this life it will be the only question I ask Him when we meet. Things have gotten a lot better for us because of technology over the past 5 years. She is on an insulin pump right now. It has its own complications and with her being in school now we have to constantly stay in contact with her teachers and nurse. We never really get a break. People don't want to watch Bella because of it and we have to be the parents that can't leave her at birthday parties and things like that. It sucks but I know there are guys like you dealing with similar things and I just have to move forward.
> So I know how you must feel as a dad. Our family will say a prayer for your daughter tonight.
> 
> Nick I'm sorry to hear about your father. I have a similar situation as you. My father got me into hunting but also lost the desire to go just when I really started getting into it and we have also never really shared a hunting story together. He wasn't even there when I got my first deer at 13. But he is still with me and is healthy as he can be at 63. We will also say a prayer for your father tonight.


I feel for you and your daughter. I remember vividly the day we found out our young daughter was diabetic...I had just got out of surgery for ACL rebuild and my wife told me that our daughter was leaving the ER 2 stories below me at Reading to be rushed to Hershey. I remember laying there crying. I may never know "why" but I believe God is faithful and that all things will work together for good to them that live and trust Him.


----------



## billp1044

12-Ringer said:


> Isn’t it terrible that misery loves company...I wouldn’t wish the hardships my daughter or our family experience on anyone else, but there is a level of comfort knowing we’re not the only ones, some worse off, some much better. Gives us hope for better and appreciation for what we do have....I know that entire phenomenon sounds HORRIBLE and for the better part of the last three years it was a significant struggle for me personally....I HATED going to “cancer events” because Camille looked healthy and others looked so sick, it took two separate events to help me the, the fist at the Kids Beat Cancer event at Citizens Bank Ballpark when a tearful father heard me complaining to my wife about feeling uncomfortable and he came over to tell me that seeing Camille gave his daughter and his family HOPE and the second learning from a support program at the hospital that this dilemma is a natural occurring emotion often referred to as survivors remorse. Thanks to the internet, people like me can research that from comfort and privacy of my own home and during that research it was almost as if I was writing the papers myself.
> 
> I say it all of the time, but usually in different context; it’s all relative.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your daughter and we will be sending prayers and well wishes your way Nick!
> 
> Joe


Joe I want to start off by saying sorry to read about what your daughter and family are going through I can't say I know what you going through but I understand what you're going through. My niece was diagnosed with leukemia when she was an infant . When she was going through all the tests and chemo her mother did a lot research and came across a site called caring-bridge. She was also on the bone marrow doner's list. She received the transplant about 8 years ago and is doing very well. I have faith that the same will happen to your daughter. I also want to add that I admire your strength.

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

View attachment 6260195
So I followed up with an email to PSU to see what the story was on the doe with the radio collar. They replied saying that there is no new studies going on in this area. She is part of the study from years ago. So this old girl is a true survivor. This area gets hit pretty hard from the pumpkin brigade during the extended doe slaughter. For a whitetail she is pretty darn old and must be pretty smart to go this long going undetected by my cams and by hunters. Makes me wonder what else is lurking in this area. Looks like she snapped the antenna part off as the other one had a thick black antenna about 8 inches long.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6260195
> So I followed up with an email to PSU to see what the story was on the doe with the radio collar. They replied saying that there is no new studies going on in this area. She is part of the study from years ago. So this old girl is a true survivor. This area gets hit pretty hard from the pumpkin brigade during the extended doe slaughter. For a whitetail she is pretty darn old and must be pretty smart to go this long going undetected by my cams and by hunters. Makes me wonder what else is lurking in this area. Looks like she snapped the antenna part off as the other one had a thick black antenna about 8 inches long.


Bill, that is really cool. I agree, it is amazing how resilient these animals can be. Thanks for sharing!

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

There is 62 acres at the end of the road our camp is on,its been posted for years i knew who owned it just never ran into the guy.well i ran into him last weekend on the road talked with him a while asked if i could bow hunt, he said " have a party just dont shoot any does" a man after my own heart.next time i get up there im going to check it out.


----------



## jtkratzer

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6260195
> So I followed up with an email to PSU to see what the story was on the doe with the radio collar. They replied saying that there is no new studies going on in this area. She is part of the study from years ago. So this old girl is a true survivor. This area gets hit pretty hard from the pumpkin brigade during the extended doe slaughter. For a whitetail she is pretty darn old and must be pretty smart to go this long going undetected by my cams and by hunters. Makes me wonder what else is lurking in this area. Looks like she snapped the antenna part off as the other one had a thick black antenna about 8 inches long.


Definitely an old one. I was just reading about this study and watching the videos of the GPS breadcrumb trails left by the deer. I wonder if they'll still honor the $100 reward if you're able to connect with her.


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> There is 62 acres at the end of the road our camp is on,its been posted for years i knew who owned it just never ran into the guy.well i ran into him last weekend on the road talked with him a while asked if i could bow hunt, he said " have a party just dont shoot any does" a man after my own heart.next time i get up there im going to check it out.


Awesome - congrats! 

Joe


----------



## Scotty C

I just got this pic yesterday. Heard it was shot in Easton, behind Palmer Park Mall. Don't know if its true. Either way he's a great
View attachment 6260225
buck.


----------



## davydtune

Congrats to all those that have connected. Also my thoughts are with all you that are facing such terrible things.


Well went yesterday evening to another stand on another property and it was still there! Even better I took a nice chubby doe last night from it


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6260195
> So I followed up with an email to PSU to see what the story was on the doe with the radio collar. They replied saying that there is no new studies going on in this area. She is part of the study from years ago. So this old girl is a true survivor. This area gets hit pretty hard from the pumpkin brigade during the extended doe slaughter. For a whitetail she is pretty darn old and must be pretty smart to go this long going undetected by my cams and by hunters. Makes me wonder what else is lurking in this area. Looks like she snapped the antenna part off as the other one had a thick black antenna about 8 inches long.


That is cool and not surprising.Deer are much better at avoiding people than we are at finding them.It's a completely different world up here in the northern tier than it is in an agricultural or urban setting.If you read through some of those old archives,you'll see that less than 10% of the collared and tagged does in the northern tier are getting shot.Many of the deer have gps collars so they track their movements at all times of the year.Hunters are not reducing the herd up here.It's the habitat.There's also far more deer than hunters realize.It's amazing how they can never be seen.


----------



## skezskoz

Yeti - Congrats on a great buck, that's awesome! Great pictures, nice to see a smile instead of some of those mean mugging shots that guys like to post on here. 

And Joe, thanks for sharing that about taking care of yourself, I'm a hypocrite as well but that hits home. Heres hoping Camille has a full recovery.


----------



## Scotty C

Saw two bears (momma and her cub) 4 buck and 1 doe last night. 
Had a really nice 8 at 30 yards but I decided to let him walk. He was tempting but 
he will be awesome next year if he makes it.


----------



## Missions95

BDD this morning in 4C, no fawns and gave me a 25yd chip shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

jtkratzer said:


> Definitely an old one. I was just reading about this study and watching the videos of the GPS breadcrumb trails left by the deer. I wonder if they'll still honor the $100 reward if you're able to connect with her.


No reward for collard deer. I shot one years ago and all they did was take the collar. Funny you mention that. I shared the pic with a guy that would not hesitate to sneak on and try to see if he could collect. Thats the reason the info strip is blotted out. He insist its worth money. I wont shoot her if she walks past. 

That buck in truck is a tank. Congrats on the doe Nicko.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I wont shoot her if she walks past.



Neither would I, she's earned a pass from me...plus having her around your stand likely signals to everything around that its O.K. ... like you eluded to earlier, they don't stick around that long by taking chances....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Congrats mission


----------



## nick060200

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6260195
> So I followed up with an email to PSU to see what the story was on the doe with the radio collar. They replied saying that there is no new studies going on in this area. She is part of the study from years ago. So this old girl is a true survivor. This area gets hit pretty hard from the pumpkin brigade during the extended doe slaughter. For a whitetail she is pretty darn old and must be pretty smart to go this long going undetected by my cams and by hunters. Makes me wonder what else is lurking in this area. Looks like she snapped the antenna part off as the other one had a thick black antenna about 8 inches long.


did they give you any indication on how long ago that deer was collared?


----------



## davydtune

Crappy phone so crappy pic but meat in the freezer :hello2:

10 yard shot, 30 yard recovery


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the recent kills guys.

That old gal would get a pass from me too.

Few years back an illegal, young buck was killed on a property I hunt. Homeowner called the PGC and they addressed the violation.

The buck had a tag in its ear. It had been tagged near Ringing Rocks Park in upper Bucks County and was killed same year along Route 313. I was surprised at the distance covered. 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> did they give you any indication on how long ago that deer was collared?


I believe 2011. She was full grown when tagged.


----------



## dougell

Do they have any idea how many are still in that area?


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Congrats on the recent kills guys.
> 
> That old gal would get a pass from me too.
> 
> Few years back an illegal, young buck was killed on a property I hunt. Homeowner called the PGC and they addressed the violation.
> 
> The buck had a tag in its ear. It had been tagged near Ringing Rocks Park in upper Bucks County and was killed same year along Route 313. I was surprised at the distance covered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Wow...that is quite the trek for the little guy. Worked his way along Nockamixon I guess.


----------



## nick060200

Billy H said:


> I believe 2011. She was full grown when tagged.


Wow. So 7-8 years old. Could be even older. That's a trophy and a heck of a story if you were to tag her.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on filling those tags guys. 

Barometric is riding high right now at 30.46 according to my home weather station and 30.56 on my weather channel phone app. I'll be at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mathias

I have a friend in Haycock Two (Bucks) that has a collared deer on trail camera. 
A few years back I was invited to participate in capture and tagging at Peace Valley park, I couldn't attend, but wish I could have.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Nick, doing my first 5d sit tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I'm going to see if Luke wants to go out this afternoon once he gets home from school. Some day's he's all about going out and others he's...meh. If he says he's not in the mood then I just leave it at that. At the very least, maybe he'll want to go pull some cards.


----------



## Applebag

Nice does boys! Congrats.

I sat last night after work, on my way in I had a black bear at 15 yards chomping its teeth and barking at me. I hung out with him for 15 minutes then chased him off so I could get into my tree. No deer all night, prob gonna sit again once the temps drop a bit.


----------



## Mathias

Yes, the temps look bad, at least here in SE PA for next couple of weeks.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Do they have any idea how many are still in that area?


I didn't ask. But I imagine the power source died long ago on any of those collars.

Congrats on the kills


----------



## jtkratzer

Billy H said:


> No reward for collard deer. I shot one years ago and all they did was take the collar. Funny you mention that. I shared the pic with a guy that would not hesitate to sneak on and try to see if he could collect. Thats the reason the info strip is blotted out. He insist its worth money. I wont shoot her if she walks past.
> 
> That buck in truck is a tank. Congrats on the doe Nicko.


Had it mixed up:


> Deer not fitted with radio-collars will receive ear tags with a $100 reward for hunters to report the harvest of the deer. No rewards are paid for harvesting radio-collared deer.


http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/deer-monitoring


----------



## bandit69

Preachers meat

View attachment 6260615


----------



## full moon64

Scotty C said:


> I just got this pic yesterday. Heard it was shot in Easton, behind Palmer Park Mall. Don't know if its true. Either way he's a great
> View attachment 6260225
> buck.


yes i know that area good bucks up there


----------



## nicko

Clear with a light wind in 5C Berks county. Ready for action.


----------



## vonfoust

Just got back. Checked the weather. Hotter in PA than where I came from.

View attachment 6261183


----------



## 12-Ringer

Dad's been up in Potter since Friday and hasn't seen a deer from stand yet???? Two buddies are up and hunting less that 5-miles away, yesterday my one buddy shot a small 8, which was the 5th buck he saw that morning and he missed a doe the day before...hard to believe Dad's having such a hard time...trailcam footage shows them in the foodplots rather consistently. My youngest brother shot his doe over one of the plots on Saturday afternoon, wondering if that ruined it for my Pop??

He'll be home Saturday night to participate in Camille's walk; sure hoping he connects before he comes home.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

So I had a fun experience last night that I thought I would share. I took Luke up to hunt at my parents and the intention was to sit the blind again, but I brought my gear just in case Luke decided to quit early or hunt with Pop Pop instead. He opted for the latter. Grandparents...Anyway, I have permission to hunt across the road at a property that's owned by an elderly gentleman and his wife. I do odds and ends for him throughout the year. Just last week I changed is golf cart tire. Take down trees for him, etc. One thing about him is that he's very particular about his property and does not like trespassers. I've had a couple cams stolen in the past. I always call him and let him know when I'm hunting and where out of courtesy. So last evening I let him know that I was going to hunt my stand on the west side of his property that's approximately 25 yards from the neighboring line. The property owner asked me to let him know if anything happens over there. One thing to note is that the owner has gotten into dust ups with the neighbor who bought the 30 acre farm next door about 4 years ago. To be fair, this new neighbor does not get along with any of his neighbors. He's quite abrasive from what I've heard even though I've never had a run in until last night. So I entered my stand via an old logging road right around 530. I'm visible for a brief time to the neighbor as I get to my stand. I settle in and after about 30 minutes I hear voices approaching. A few minutes later the neighbor, his brother and sister are right at the line about 25 yards behind me. They're talking pretty loud initially about having the lines resurveyed to gain 2ft or something. I can't see them because I'm in a pocket that's pretty thick. The neighbor's field is to the west and directly at my back as I face east overlooking a prime corridor. After about 2 minutes of discussing the property lines, hunting comes up out of nowhere. I hear the owner telling his brother and sister that the elderly man allows a hunter, me, to hunt somewhere in here. He says I hunt the line so I can shoot his deer in his field. He goes on saying that he's found arrows in his field and that I'm responsible. I was told of this accusation by the owner that allows me to hunt and I assured him in the six years that I've hunted his property that I've never killed a deer or shot at a deer on the neighbors land even before he owned it. My stand always faced east with the neighbor's property to my back. There are no lanes to shoot even 5 yards behind me. I can't even see the field or them talking about me just 25 yards away. Anyway, I'm pretty sure they crossed over the line because I can see a little movement and it appears that they're only about 15 or 20 yards away at this point. They continue to talk about me and my "flinging" of arrows and how hunters always get "batty" this time of year. Well, that was enough. I cleared my throat to make my presence known and politely said that I didn't appreciate the accusations he was making. He laughed and said some more things...why do I hunt his line, why are there arrows in my field, you're just there to shoot into my field. I told him again that I've never shot in his field or killed a deer there and that my stand faces the opposite direction of his property. Even told him the brand of arrow I shoot. Furthermore, I have no line of site. I even asked if he could see me. It was just more accusations after that. His brother even lobbed an FU at me. It ended after I said, real adult of you. 

So when I'm retelling the encounter to my dad it dawned on me that they may have been harassing me. Why else would they come right to where they last saw me, directly behind my stand and talk hunting? I can't prove that they crossed the line, even though I took a brief video recording with my phone before I alerted them that I was there. I doubt I have any recourse. Even still, it ticked me off, but I'm pretty sure they goated me. I told the property owner about the altercation and he assured me that I can still hunt there even though I offered to move. I still think I'm just going to leave this spot alone for a while and try an avoid any issues. Doesn't make any sense. I've been in this stand since this guy bought the place and now there are issues?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Avoiding issues gets harder and harder these days as folks make issues out of some of the most ridiculous things. People never cease to amaze me...sounds exactly like he was poking the bear a bit to me...at least as you told it.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Avoiding issues gets harder and harder these days as folks make issues out of some of the most ridiculous things. People never cease to amaze me...sounds exactly like he was poking the bear a bit to me...at least as you told it.
> 
> Joe


I'm even skeptical about the resurveying part being a hoax knowing full well that I would go tell the property owner. 

I even mentioned that arrows can lie for years. I know that the previous owner allowed access prior to the purchase 4 years ago. He didn't want to listen. I was the culprit.


----------



## davydtune

They want your spot :wink:


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> I'm even skeptical about the resurveying part being a hoax knowing full well that I would go tell the property owner.
> 
> I even mentioned that arrows can lie for years. I know that the previous owner allowed access prior to the purchase 4 years ago. He didn't want to listen. I was the culprit.


That is rough, I personally haven't had an exchange like that but I have had oblivious neighbors trespass on to properties I am hunting. One time it was the neighbors kids running around my stand with the parents no where around and other times its people using this farmers property for walks with their dogs right at sunset. Sounds like this guy was intentionally trying to start a confrontation.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> That is rough, I personally haven't had an exchange like that but I have had oblivious neighbors trespass on to properties I am hunting. One time it was the neighbors kids running around my stand with the parents no where around and other times its people using this farmers property for walks with their dogs right at sunset. Sounds like this guy was intentionally trying to start a confrontation.


Trespassing seems abundant here in the SE part of the state as I'm sure it is elsewhere. I've had two cams walk off this property in the last couple years. I don't think it's this neighbor, but who knows. As Joe mentioned, avoiding issues is getting harder this day and age. I've never met the guy until yesterday, but yet he feels he's within is right to be a douche. I'll save the spot until the rut starts. I have a couple cams in there that I'll check periodically provided that they don't vanish. Lol! My XOP climber just showed up so I'm eager to try that this weekend. I'll be happy to go somewhere else.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Trespassing seems abundant here in the SE part of the state as I'm sure it is elsewhere. I've had two cams walk off this property in the last couple years. I don't think it's this neighbor, but who knows. As Joe mentioned, avoiding issues is getting harder this day and age. I've never met the guy until yesterday, but yet he feels he's within is right to be a douche. I'll save the spot until the rut starts. I have a couple cams in there that I'll check periodically provided that they don't vanish. Lol! My XOP climber just showed up so I'm eager to try that this weekend. I'll be happy to go somewhere else.


Yeah, I just don't get the point of starting off with being a jerk. The way they guy handled the situation with you is horrible. I agree there are more confrontations with trespassing and neighbors who may not be fans of hunting, specially in the SE part of the state, but I feel that if I approach these people with a smile and treat them with respect then it will defuse any situation. If this guy had done that for you it probably would of gone a long way in improving his relations with his neighbor, you and maybe other neighbors. I guess there is a rotten apple at the bottom of every barrel. 

If I were you I wouldn't stop hunting the spot, but maybe take a different access route so he can't see you. Seems he has trespassed on the property though because he seems to know where your stand is. Maybe set up a camera on your stand to see if he pops over to mess with it. I wouldn't put it past some people to be that nasty. In the long run though I hope everything works out and you don't have anymore interactions with this guy.


----------



## nicko

Sounds like you handled a difficult situation as best as can be expected. 

Some people are just jack wagons.


----------



## fap1800

I tried to not get too heated. I was polite at first until the FU was thrown my way. He's definitely trespassed and the property owner has refused his requests to come over. I think the cops were in involved at one points so their relationship is quite contentious. I've stayed out of it and would only tell the property owner if I saw anything fishy while out there. This was the first real issue. 

If I do hunt in the next few weeks, I'll definitely take a different route. May take me an extra 10 minutes, but it'll be worth the aggravation.


----------



## Ned250

I'd want to see these arrows they've found that were lobbed into his field.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Ugh. This forecast stinks! Warm and muggy again with tropical rains.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Less than a week out from leaving for Idaho


----------



## dougell

I promised my son we'd hunt yesterday because he couldn't go last Saturday afternoon.We set up in two stands about 50 yards apart.I couldn't see him but could communicate if necessary.About 5:45,I hear a deer coming and look behind me to see a basket rack walking towards Jordan.By the time he walks out sight I hear a thud and see this buck come crashing back towards me with a hole on the exit side low and back.He stands behind me for a minute and walks off.Thinking it was a gut shot,I waited til dark,got the kid and found the arrow.The arrow had very little blood and was covered with a waxy fat layer.Assuming it was a low gut shot,we backed strait out but Jordan claimed the hit was good.I went out alone this morning with little confidence but found the deer about 50 yards from where I last saw him walk away.He was right.He hit it right behind the shoulder,just a touch low and it exited low in the guts.The buck was stiff and a little bloated but I'm pretty sure it's OK.I'm sure he'll be relieved when he gets home.He played it well and I'm proud to see what kind of a predator he's turning into.He shot that buck at about 22 yards and got complete penetration with a 46lb bow.He also had three doe milling all around him before dark but didn't shoot because he was concerned about the buck.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your son post some pics when he gets home


----------



## dougell

The deer's already in the fridge.I took a picture and texted it to my wife so she could show him when he gets out of school.


----------



## davydtune

Well this forecast sure does stink. Was going to go to camp this weekend but with them calling for 80 on Saturday I think I'll just stay home and go out early in the AM for a couple hours. I have a bunch of work to get done around the house anyhow.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I promised my son we'd hunt yesterday because he couldn't go last Saturday afternoon.We set up in two stands about 50 yards apart.I couldn't see him but could communicate if necessary.About 5:45,I hear a deer coming and look behind me to see a basket rack walking towards Jordan.By the time he walks out sight I hear a thud and see this buck come crashing back towards me with a hole on the exit side low and back.He stands behind me for a minute and walks off.Thinking it was a gut shot,I waited til dark,got the kid and found the arrow.The arrow had very little blood and was covered with a waxy fat layer.Assuming it was a low gut shot,we backed strait out but Jordan claimed the hit was good.I went out alone this morning with little confidence but found the deer about 50 yards from where I last saw him walk away.He was right.He hit it right behind the shoulder,just a touch low and it exited low in the guts.The buck was stiff and a little bloated but I'm pretty sure it's OK.I'm sure he'll be relieved when he gets home.He played it well and I'm proud to see what kind of a predator he's turning into.He shot that buck at about 22 yards and got complete penetration with a 46lb bow.He also had three doe milling all around him before dark but didn't shoot because he was concerned about the buck.


huge congrats to your son


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> I promised my son we'd hunt yesterday because he couldn't go last Saturday afternoon.We set up in two stands about 50 yards apart.I couldn't see him but could communicate if necessary.About 5:45,I hear a deer coming and look behind me to see a basket rack walking towards Jordan.By the time he walks out sight I hear a thud and see this buck come crashing back towards me with a hole on the exit side low and back.He stands behind me for a minute and walks off.Thinking it was a gut shot,I waited til dark,got the kid and found the arrow.The arrow had very little blood and was covered with a waxy fat layer.Assuming it was a low gut shot,we backed strait out but Jordan claimed the hit was good.I went out alone this morning with little confidence but found the deer about 50 yards from where I last saw him walk away.He was right.He hit it right behind the shoulder,just a touch low and it exited low in the guts.The buck was stiff and a little bloated but I'm pretty sure it's OK.I'm sure he'll be relieved when he gets home.He played it well and I'm proud to see what kind of a predator he's turning into.He shot that buck at about 22 yards and got complete penetration with a 46lb bow.He also had three doe milling all around him before dark but didn't shoot because he was concerned about the buck.


Awesome! Congrats to the young man and his proud father!


----------



## alancac98

nicko said:


> Thank you everybody. I can't say enough how much your words and well wishes mean. It's a scary time and the diagnosis was something none of us were anticipating. I can't help but think of my mom and dad sitting in that office in Hershey and hearing the terms "stage 4" and "incurable". My mom said it was a tough day so I wanted to give them breathing space tonight....but I will call them tomorrow. My sister-in-law had breast cancer and went to Fox Chase in Philadelphia. Philadelphia has some of the best cancer centers in the country. I'm hoping that they are open to exploring another options and opinions. Any of the 4 siblings will drop whatever we are doing and drive them down there if need be.


Nicko - be sure to explore the use of cannibis oil. Many Doctors won't admit it, but from what another guy posted in another forums I'm on, stated that cannibis oil saved his wife from stage 4 cancer. It really put her down and out as you have to take as much as your body can handle (that's up to the individual). His research on it was from Canada and basically said that the cannibis oil softens the cancer making the radiation treatments more effective. Not sure if it will apply, but I'm of the philosophy that it couldn't hurt one bit and can only help.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I promised my son we'd hunt yesterday because he couldn't go last Saturday afternoon.We set up in two stands about 50 yards apart.I couldn't see him but could communicate if necessary.About 5:45,I hear a deer coming and look behind me to see a basket rack walking towards Jordan.By the time he walks out sight I hear a thud and see this buck come crashing back towards me with a hole on the exit side low and back.He stands behind me for a minute and walks off.Thinking it was a gut shot,I waited til dark,got the kid and found the arrow.The arrow had very little blood and was covered with a waxy fat layer.Assuming it was a low gut shot,we backed strait out but Jordan claimed the hit was good.I went out alone this morning with little confidence but found the deer about 50 yards from where I last saw him walk away.He was right.He hit it right behind the shoulder,just a touch low and it exited low in the guts.The buck was stiff and a little bloated but I'm pretty sure it's OK.I'm sure he'll be relieved when he gets home.He played it well and I'm proud to see what kind of a predator he's turning into.He shot that buck at about 22 yards and got complete penetration with a 46lb bow.He also had three doe milling all around him before dark but didn't shoot because he was concerned about the buck.


Congrats to your son Doug


----------



## nicko

alancac98 said:


> Nicko - be sure to explore the use of cannibis oil. Many Doctors won't admit it, but from what another guy posted in another forums I'm on, stated that cannibis oil saved his wife from stage 4 cancer. It really put her down and out as you have to take as much as your body can handle (that's up to the individual). His research on it was from Canada and basically said that the cannibis oil softens the cancer making the radiation treatments more effective. Not sure if it will apply, but I'm of the philosophy that it couldn't hurt one bit and can only help.


Thanks for the info. My Mom is all about getting whatever natural treatment is out there for my Dad to take. I'll mention this to her.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I promised my son we'd hunt yesterday because he couldn't go last Saturday afternoon.We set up in two stands about 50 yards apart.I couldn't see him but could communicate if necessary.About 5:45,I hear a deer coming and look behind me to see a basket rack walking towards Jordan.By the time he walks out sight I hear a thud and see this buck come crashing back towards me with a hole on the exit side low and back.He stands behind me for a minute and walks off.Thinking it was a gut shot,I waited til dark,got the kid and found the arrow.The arrow had very little blood and was covered with a waxy fat layer.Assuming it was a low gut shot,we backed strait out but Jordan claimed the hit was good.I went out alone this morning with little confidence but found the deer about 50 yards from where I last saw him walk away.He was right.He hit it right behind the shoulder,just a touch low and it exited low in the guts.The buck was stiff and a little bloated but I'm pretty sure it's OK.I'm sure he'll be relieved when he gets home.He played it well and I'm proud to see what kind of a predator he's turning into.He shot that buck at about 22 yards and got complete penetration with a 46lb bow.He also had three doe milling all around him before dark but didn't shoot because he was concerned about the buck.


Congratulations to the youngster! Glad to hear Yetihunter was able to get a buck as well! Well deserved in both instances.


----------



## nicko

Doug, your son is a stone cold killer.  He's turned into a heckuva hunter. Congrats to you and Jordan.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Doug!


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats to you son!



dougell said:


> I promised my son we'd hunt yesterday because he couldn't go last Saturday afternoon.We set up in two stands about 50 yards apart.I couldn't see him but could communicate if necessary.About 5:45,I hear a deer coming and look behind me to see a basket rack walking towards Jordan.By the time he walks out sight I hear a thud and see this buck come crashing back towards me with a hole on the exit side low and back.He stands behind me for a minute and walks off.Thinking it was a gut shot,I waited til dark,got the kid and found the arrow.The arrow had very little blood and was covered with a waxy fat layer.Assuming it was a low gut shot,we backed strait out but Jordan claimed the hit was good.I went out alone this morning with little confidence but found the deer about 50 yards from where I last saw him walk away.He was right.He hit it right behind the shoulder,just a touch low and it exited low in the guts.The buck was stiff and a little bloated but I'm pretty sure it's OK.I'm sure he'll be relieved when he gets home.He played it well and I'm proud to see what kind of a predator he's turning into.He shot that buck at about 22 yards and got complete penetration with a 46lb bow.He also had three doe milling all around him before dark but didn't shoot because he was concerned about the buck.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Congratulations to the youngster! Glad to hear Yetihunter was able to get a buck as well! Well deserved in both instances.


Only took 4 years hahaha!


----------



## Billy H

Doug, congrats to your son.


----------



## Mathias

Well done Doug, all the way around!


----------



## pope125

Congrats to your son !!


----------



## River420Bottom

Pretty cool Doug, congratulations to both you and your son.


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats to your son Doug!


----------



## dougell

Thanks,it wasn't a monster,just a basket racked 5 point but he played it well and I had nothing to do with it.It's been basically nothing but deer and turkeys for him for the past 5 years since MY don't have a lot of options.Since he's 12 now,I don't want him to think it's all about deer so we're hunting pheasants the next couple of weekends with maybe an afternoon bowhunt or two thrown in.He's been begging me for a GSP for the past year and he has a pup coming in two weeks.There's nothing better than sharing these times with a kid.Maybe it will be even better with a kid and a dog.


----------



## PAKraig

dougell said:


> Thanks,it wasn't a monster,just a basket racked 5 point but he played it well and I had nothing to do with it.It's been basically nothing but deer and turkeys for him for the past 5 years since MY don't have a lot of options.Since he's 12 now,I don't want him to think it's all about deer so we're hunting pheasants the next couple of weekends with maybe an afternoon bowhunt or two thrown in.He's been begging me for a GSP for the past year and he has a pup coming in two weeks.There's nothing better than sharing these times with a kid.Maybe it will be even better with a kid and a dog.


Lucky boy, lucky dad!


----------



## yetihunter1

Ok so I taped my buck finally....was better than I expected. Was my first time taping a deer so when I got my number I called up a friend (KylePA) who has done it more than myself and had him watch me tapeit just incase I did it wrong. He said I was good....so my buck came out to 108" with 2 6/8" in deductions with a total score of 105 2/8". Not sure if I report before or after deductions. Not bad for my first archery buck!


----------



## fap1800

Not too shabby, Yeti! I think my first buck maybe netted 20" lol!


----------



## dougell

My first was a 4" spike in 1980 that was certainly less than 20" and then I had about 6 year streak of 3 pointers.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> My first was a 4" spike in 1980 that was certainly less than 20" and then I had about 6 year streak of 3 pointers.


I may have exaggerated, Doug. Unless of course you measure spread on a spike. Lol!


----------



## vonfoust

Very nice yeti! My first buck was an "8 pt" that was more of a spike with little 1" projections in the right spots. Then I became a trophy hunter the next year and held out for a basket rack 5 point that probably broke 40".


----------



## Billy H

There is something to be said about shooting little spikes. You can show off the rack everywhere you go because you can carry it around in your pocket.


----------



## yetihunter1

Yeah, it definitely made my smile a little bigger....if I keep this up I am gonna look like the Joker.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats Dougs son & yeti


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> There is something to be said about shooting little spikes. You can show off the rack everywhere you go because you can carry it around in your pocket.


We used to see tons of spikes 30 years ago and they were fair game.We were trained to try and grow a set on every deer I came across because that may be the only buck you saw.Thank God the times have changed.It's actually rare to even see one now.They're out still but most 1.5 year olds are at least 4 points.I killed what I thought was a doe about 10 years ago.When I walked up to it,it was a 2" spike that was clearly 1.5 years old.


----------



## KylePA

Out for the evening sit in 5c. Warm muggy and bugs are bad. I have seen a 1.5 year old six point so far. My freezer is getting pretty barren and it seems all I'm seeing are bucks in range these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

KylePA said:


> Out for the evening sit in 5c. Warm muggy and bugs are bad. I have seen a 1.5 year old six point so far. My freezer is getting pretty barren and it seems all I'm seeing are bucks in range these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bucks in range are a good thing! Goodluck.


----------



## fap1800

*Chester Co.*

Chester County guys, I'm looking for a little help for a friend of mine. He, his wife and little one just moved to the Downington area. He was recently reassigned to head up the local Marine recruiter station in Downington so needless to say, driving out to Central Bucks to hunt with me is a bit tough for him given his schedule and travel. I'm not too familiar with whats around there, but I told him to check out Marsh Creek. He's tried knocking on doors, but isn't having much luck. I just got of the phone with him and told me he saw a hunter coming out and packing up so he stopped and introduced himself. Apparently the guy told him that private is extremely tough to come by. My buddy didn't think he was blowing smoke. Not sure if that's accurate or not. Maybe it is. 

So if anyone has suggestions, I'd appreciate it, particularly if you think Marsh Creek is a spot to avoid. He's simply looking to get out somewhere close to home and kill a doe. He's not particular on bucks either. If it's legal it'll prolly die. Certainly feel free to PM me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Chester County guys, I'm looking for a little help for a friend of mine. He, his wife and little one just moved to the Downington area. He was recently reassigned to head up the local Marine recruiter station in Downington so needless to say, driving out to Central Bucks to hunt with me is a bit tough for him given his schedule and travel. I'm not too familiar with whats around there, but I told him to check out Marsh Creek. He's tried knocking on doors, but isn't having much luck. I just got of the phone with him and told me he saw a hunter coming out and packing up so he stopped and introduced himself. *Apparently the guy told him that private is extremely tough to come by. My buddy didn't think he was blowing smoke. Not sure if that's accurate or not. Maybe it is*.
> 
> So if anyone has suggestions, I'd appreciate it, particularly if you think Marsh Creek is a spot to avoid. He's simply looking to get out somewhere close to home and kill a doe. He's not particular on bucks either. If it's legal it'll prolly die. Certainly feel free to PM me. Thanks in advance.


Definitely not blowing smoke. 

Any of the SE gamelands should be decent options early in the season. If it is gamelands that gets stocked with pheasants, its huntability for deer is on borrowed time. Once the birds are stocked and the hunters come in to hunt them, the hunters follow and the deer get pushed. My suggestion at least right now would be to hunt the first 1-2 hours of the day and the last two hours. Most deer on public land right now tend to move after dark and before sunrise. From my experience on public land, the last hour of the day is best right now. The agricultural areas/hedgerows/field edges in particular are good bets right now.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I have hunted SGL 43 in the past, it is not too far from Marsh Creek and the Downingtown area. It’s gets pressured , but the deer are there.French Creek state park is another area worth looking at. Maybe 12ringer could give some feedback? I think he frequents that area.


----------



## fap1800

Nick and Dave, thanks for the feedback. Appreciate it!


----------



## JESSEGARRISON

fap1800- Thanks for reaching out to everyone for me. I sent 12-Ringer a message. Also, I will do some research on Marsh Creek and French Creek.


----------



## millball

Plenty of deer in French Creek and SGL 43. Do your homework and youll find where the deer are. There is a ton of Marsh Creek land but I imagine its tough to hunt due to constant pressure from mountain bikers, hikers, horses, etc. Ive never hunted Marsh Creek, but I fish and mountain bike there all the time so I'm real familiar with it. Also check out Chester County Watershed off of 282. Its public, good amount of deer but it gets real crowded most of the times. Gets worse every year especially during gun season. Its actually right down the road from me. Good luck


----------



## bblue21

Between the full moon and 85 degree temps this season refuses to get started. 15 day forecast looks bleak.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bblue21 said:


> Between the full moon and 85 degree temps this season refuses to get started. 15 day forecast looks bleak.


LOL - I just said the same thing to a fellow employee...looking ahead we'll be facing a the full moon again first week into the second of Nov...hopefully cooler temps will prevail then, already carving time from the office for mid days sets...I did an analysis of my journals from the last 6 years and it was interesting to note that 86% of all buck seen during full moon cycles were seen between 10AM and 2 PM....what makes this most interesting is that amount of time I spent on time over that period of time during the mid day...looking only an 8-day full moon cycle, I spent an average of 10 hours per 8-day cycle on stand in the am, 16 hours on stand in the PM, but only 7 hours on stand during the mid-day and yet still 86% of the buck seen were seen on these infrequent mid-day sits and NOT the hours spent on stand in the AM or PM sessions. I plan on using this information to be a little more strategic this year and instead of carving out entire days to get those mid-day sits, perhaps heading out around 9 instead to see what happens....I'm sure it will be a chore for me to deviate from the proverbial "early bird gets the worm" that has been drilled in since I was old enough to understand....also would be interesting to see if late arrivals impact those statistics or not...moving through the woods, not matter how scent free/stealthy you think you are is usually a beacon of warning for the critters we're chasing. 

We shall see....

a quick Potter update...my Dad's been up since the opener and hasn't seen a single deer, my kid brother and his two boys are up today and through the weekend, as of 5-mins ago they haven't seen anything either. Two friends staying less than 5-miles away went up for the opener and came home yesterday. They saw 13 different buck and 23 doe from stand, an 8-point was shot and recovered, a 9-point shot and lost, a doe shot and recovered, and two other doe missed. ALL of their action was on the acorns, my dad hasn't hunted any acorns focusing on the apples, food plots and cherry. My brother and I did go up for the opener with my dad and my brother shot a small doe in the clover plot at 2:30ish in the afternoon.

Good luck to everyone out and about. I will be preparing for and at the LLS walk on Saturday for Camille....if anyone is around AI DuPont in Wilmington DE, stop by and look for the white and orange Team Swish Shirts....that's us!
http://pages.lightthenight.org/de/wilmgton17/jmilnes

Joe


----------



## Legend921

12-Ringer said:


> also would be interesting to see if late arrivals impact those statistics or not...moving through the woods, not matter how scent free/stealthy you think you are is usually a beacon of warning for the critters we're chasing.
> Joe


I've always been a 'get in early' guy to let things settle before light and with limited time, I'm usually not sitting much mid day. Gonna change it up more this year, will be interesting to see the results of later arrivals.


----------



## Matt Musto

What is everyone's preference for an app that give realtime barometric pressure readings? I have Huntstand which I love for the wind cone on my properties, but it is beyond weak with pressure readings. I also use The Weather Channel app but on get a pressure reading for the current day. Maybe I'm missing these features and need to activate them?? Any other hunting apps that give realtime pressure?


----------



## pdcornell

dougell said:


> Thanks,it wasn't a monster,just a basket racked 5 point but he played it well and I had nothing to do with it.It's been basically nothing but deer and turkeys for him for the past 5 years since MY don't have a lot of options.Since he's 12 now,I don't want him to think it's all about deer so we're hunting pheasants the next couple of weekends with maybe an afternoon bowhunt or two thrown in.He's been begging me for a GSP for the past year and he has a pup coming in two weeks.There's nothing better than sharing these times with a kid.Maybe it will be even better with a kid and a dog.


Congrats. On the deer and the dog!! 

Unrelated: If anyone is hunting the junior pheasant hunt at SGL205 Saturday, without a dog-let me know. I'd like to get mine out for a little preseason and would be happy to provide her. Unbelievable nose and retriever. Very exciting for kids to hunt over dogs.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> What is everyone's preference for an app that give realtime barometric pressure readings? I have Huntstand which I love for the wind cone on my properties, but it is beyond weak with pressure readings. I also use The Weather Channel app but on get a pressure reading for the current day. Maybe I'm missing these features and need to activate them?? Any other hunting apps that give realtime pressure?


Hey, Matt. Weather Underground will give you real time pressure and forcasted pressure.


----------



## dougell

Acorns are key in the northern part of the state and not every area has oak trees.The northern tier has very distinct lines where northern hardwoods and oak/hickory forests begin and end.I hunt both forest compostions and always do better when there's a poor mast crop in the immediate areas.The deer are more concentrated and they're on their feet more searching for food.A few of my favorite spots have no oaks and if there's a good mast crop within a mile or so,the deer vanish.When that happens,we find the acorns but the deer are so spread out and they never have to leave the laurel to feed.it makes for a good rifle season because we can push them out but archery season is always slow.The ridgetops around here seems to have some mast but the lower elevations are really spotty.Our favorite spots are producing well this year for the first time in about three years because of the lack of mast within a mile or so.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> What is everyone's preference for an app that give realtime barometric pressure readings? I have Huntstand which I love for the wind cone on my properties, but it is beyond weak with pressure readings. I also use The Weather Channel app but on get a pressure reading for the current day. Maybe I'm missing these features and need to activate them?? Any other hunting apps that give realtime pressure?


Antler insanity is probably my favorite app and it has barometric pressure.I'm not big on technology but that app has come in handy a number of times.It also has a gps feature.A few years ago,my kid hit a buck in the liver so we backed out.I had to leave at 7:00am the next morning so I went back out around 3:00am to find it.It took me about an hour but I found it but I forgot my son's license and I wasn't getting caught at 4:0am dragging a deer out without a tag.The deer was about 3/4 of a mile back in an area that was a series of small ravines and it all looked the same at night.I marked the deer on that app,ran back to my truck to get his tag and it got me right back to it.


----------



## dougell

I've never noticed any real difference in movement based on moon phase but cooler temps and barometric pressure are key,especially after a period of warm weather..


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I've never noticed any real difference in movement based on moon phase but cooler temps and barometric pressure are key,especially after a period of warm weather..


I agree. Some people swear by the moon phases and I think sometimes activity does match up, but those two variables are what I'm looking for the most. I don't know what the pressure is looking like but next Thursday is the day I'm targeting for my next hunt. The main variable however is FREE TIME!! lol

I use Antler Insanity first but back when I had it there were a lot of bugs to be worked out. I'll check it out again.


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Hey, Matt. Weather Underground will give you real time pressure and forcasted pressure.


I'll have to reinstall this app on my phone.


----------



## KylePA

HNTRDAVE said:


> Bucks in range are a good thing! Goodluck.


It seems this season I have only been surrounded by 1.5 year old bucks. Still haven't been able to put a doe on the ground. Most of the pictures seem to be under the cover of darkness, my spots this year are really confusing. I woke up this morning to hunt and it was foggy, warm and felt kinda like a rainforest so I decided to pass. This weather/lack of activity is putting a damper on my season.


----------



## Mathias

When this weather finally breaks we’ll be rolling in deer!

Until then I have no intention of going out, at least in my home area.

Did get the call that my doe is done at the processor, may fit a hunt in when I run up to get it.


----------



## pope125

A lot more goes into seeing deer than just temps , I have hunted some of the best weather conditions on some great farms and never seen a deer . Hunted last week 80's and in 3 sits saw 40+ deer . Most movement I seen close to 8am in the morning around 5pm . Good friend of mine is a outfitter in Ohio, has put 4 good ones in the dirt since Saturday. Plant it they will come .


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> Acorns are key in the northern part of the state and not every area has oak trees.The northern tier has very distinct lines where northern hardwoods and oak/hickory forests begin and end.I hunt both forest compostions and always do better when there's a poor mast crop in the immediate areas.The deer are more concentrated and they're on their feet more searching for food.A few of my favorite spots have no oaks and if there's a good mast crop within a mile or so,the deer vanish.When that happens,we find the acorns but the deer are so spread out and they never have to leave the laurel to feed.it makes for a good rifle season because we can push them out but archery season is always slow.The ridgetops around here seems to have some mast but the lower elevations are really spotty.Our favorite spots are producing well this year for the first time in about three years because of the lack of mast within a mile or so.


Say your hunting the oak laurel forests and there's no Acorn. What seems to be the next best thing?
Figure the most remote areas where all the timber sales are fenced.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I prefer intellicast, but don't use the app, I bookmark the site on my browser and its still one click away - it connects with wunderground for what I believe t be the most comprehensive and accurate forcasting available and I that is true here, at the shore, in the mountains of Potter, in Ks, it is a site that is usually spot on with the conditions that are outside...

I too am a big fan of Antler Insanity app, I don't find the weather features to be as accurate as intellicast, but not far off. The marking and mapping stands and trails is super easy, very accurate and there is a great text feature that whenever I climb into a stand I press one tab and it will text the GPS coordinates of my location to whomever I add in the recipient space. Like many of you I have a small distribution list for hunting and with a touch of my finger I can alert that entire list to my location...small piece of mind.

As for the weather vs. moon etc...I will agree that the "weather" (temps, pressure, precip, winds) universally have the largest impact on deer behavior outside of the three basics (food, water, shelter/safety). However, I have noticed a tremendous impact with both the New and Full moons with specific regard to hunting. I have spent considerable time pouring over my journals, for no other reason than to have a barometer of sorts against all of the shows and articles and AT opinions :wink: AND ALSO to temper the enthusiasm of exciting encounters and the depression of non-existent encounters....

In reviewing these notes it is clear to me on the properties that I hunt at the times that I have hunted them that mature buck are moving MOST during daylight hours (more importantly "typical" stand time (AM/PM)) when the pressure is rising, getting close to 30.5 or higher AND the moon phase in 'NEW" or in the last few days of the "last quarter" through the typical 7-day "new moon" phase and into the first few days of the "first quarter". Knowing this information I am intently targeting 10/16-10/25....of course still paying close attention to all of the other variables mentioned above. If I can find a day or two in that 10-day period with an increased pressure, temp drop, wind shift I will be focused on downwind edges of food sources suspecting some mature buck will be getting frisky enough to travel those areas scent checking the food sources for any action. Doesn't mean I'll stick a booner on my first sit, but this type of approach over the last few years (data driven) has improved my overall success...I pass more than some and ate tag soup for several years waiting for something to make a difference. With all I've had going on in my life the last few years I found my time in the stand to be so much less about the hunt and so much more about EVERYTHING else. I can say (and not as a braggart) I rarely sit and don't have a deer in bow range. Looking closely at the data I've kept and reconciling that against current conditions and to be honest my attitude at the moment, is all part of the fun for me...it really is "The HUNT" and factors into property selection, stand choice, etc...

When I look at the data concerning the full moon - regardless of timing the data clearly suggests that mature buck are moving more during the mid-day. This does coincide with much of what I have read and seen from experts in seminars and shows, but it actually is one of the few areas where my personal data aligns well. 

The interesting aspect about "hunting" is that is means something different to everyone...if you're not killing, you're not hunting, if you're not on stand at some point everyday of the eligible season, how can you call yourself a hunter, and all of the other ridiculous rhetoric...is a hunter who plans and waits all year for the right opportunity and goes out and kills his target buck on the first sit a better hunter than the hunter who goes out everyday and passes multiple opportunities waiting to harvest his target buck on the last day ... I don't think so, just different; but that's me....

Believe whatever you need to in order to make your experience exciting and enjoyable....that's what it is about.

If you haven't started, try keeping a journal - its a neat way not only to relive your hunt, but track conditions....
My field journal is pretty simple
date
property
Stand arrival time
Path to stand
Stand departure time
Path to vehicle
wind at arrival
prevailing winds
wind at departure
temp at arrival
avg temps
temp at departure
pressure at arrival 
pressure activity 
pressure are departure
moon phase
sunrise
sunset

Deer sightings
(narrative about when, where, how close and what happened in this section - I also spot check winds, temps, and pressure with each sighting)

I then take all of this after every 5-6 hunts or so and enter into an Excel workbook - wish I was better at database development (lol)

Might seem like a lot or a nerdy approach, but its what makes it exciting for me..

Joe


----------



## Ebard22

What are some thoughts on burning out your stand? I know people that will sit the same stand 15-20 hunts a year and others that won't climb in one more than 3. I've never really given a 2nd thought to hunting a stand too much mainly because I don't have enough of them to be choosey. But my success has not been as high as I would like and I feel that I am actually seeing less deer later in the season believe. So I am going at it different this year. Holding off as long as i can until the weather seems right and really hitting it hard the week of the 6th-10th


----------



## dougell

adr1601 said:


> Say your hunting the oak laurel forests and there's no Acorn. What seems to be the next best thing?
> Figure the most remote areas where all the timber sales are fenced.


Clearcuts or anywhere where there's preferred browse.They haven't fence a timber sale in this district in about 7 years because they're starting to get decent regeneration with less deer.


----------



## Matt Musto

Ebard22 said:


> What are some thoughts on burning out your stand? I know people that will sit the same stand 15-20 hunts a year and others that won't climb in one more than 3. I've never really given a 2nd thought to hunting a stand too much mainly because I don't have enough of them to be choosey. But my success has not been as high as I would like and I feel that I am actually seeing less deer later in the season believe. So I am going at it different this year. Holding off as long as i can until the weather seems right and really hitting it hard the week of the 6th-10th


I think holding out for the best wind and weather pattern for your stand is the best option. During the rut I might use a stand a few days in a row if the wind is right for that particular spot. I like it better when you can cheat the wind and hunt a stand if the wind is better for the buck than it is for you.


----------



## TauntoHawk

adr1601 said:


> Say your hunting the oak laurel forests and there's no Acorn. What seems to be the next best thing?
> Figure the most remote areas where all the timber sales are fenced.


Do not forget about Beechnuts


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ebard22 said:


> What are some thoughts on burning out your stand? I know people that will sit the same stand 15-20 hunts a year and others that won't climb in one more than 3. I've never really given a 2nd thought to hunting a stand too much mainly because I don't have enough of them to be choosey. But my success has not been as high as I would like and I feel that I am actually seeing less deer later in the season believe. So I am going at it different this year. Holding off as long as i can until the weather seems right and really hitting it hard the week of the 6th-10th


Location, location, location....there is no right answer to this question. I have a buddy who has access to a small 10 acre parcel in Downingtown, the deer are there EVERYDAY...he can shoot a deer out of his ladder stand at sunrise and there will be more back in the apple orchard by dusk, weather (temps, winds, precip, pressure, etc...) rarely matters when the apples are falling. In this particular area, they don't have many places to go without crossing major thoroughfares or navigating the blacktop of business parks. Try shooting and recovering a deer from any of the stands on the 40acres we own in Potter and see what happens....you likely wont see another deer from any stand for a day or two...just ask my dad (lol)....they have almost 2 square miles of uninterrupted terrain to move around.



Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Location, location, location....there is no right answer to this question. I have a buddy who has access to a small 10 acre parcel in Downingtown, the deer are there EVERYDAY...he can shoot a deer out of his ladder stand at sunrise and there will be more back in the apple orchard by dusk, weather (temps, winds, precip, pressure, etc...) rarely matters when the apples are falling. In this particular area, they don't have many places to go without crossing major thoroughfares or navigating the blacktop of business parks. Try shooting and recovering a deer from any of the stands on the 40acres we own in Potter and see what happens....you likely wont see another deer from any stand for a day or two...just ask my dad (lol)....they have almost 2 square miles of uninterrupted terrain to move around.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Rough lesson for us moving from the farmlands we hunted while growing up to the area we hunt now. 'Bedding areas' used to be easy to find in the broken up areas of farmland. Now in the 'larger' woods without any agriculture around per se, they just seem to bed wherever they happen to be unless there is actual horrible weather. There are preferred areas to avoid really rough weather, but that is the only time we feel comfortable saying "There will be deer in there."


----------



## NEDYARB

Ebard22 said:


> What are some thoughts on burning out your stand? I know people that will sit the same stand 15-20 hunts a year and others that won't climb in one more than 3. I've never really given a 2nd thought to hunting a stand too much mainly because I don't have enough of them to be choosey. But my success has not been as high as I would like and I feel that I am actually seeing less deer later in the season believe. So I am going at it different this year. Holding off as long as i can until the weather seems right and really hitting it hard the week of the 6th-10th


Absolutely you burn out stands. Entry and exit are key. No matter how clean you think you get in you are generally leaving some clue to deer you were there. Try and save your best stands till the conditions are right. Just hunting without paying close attention to wind is the fastest way to ruin a stand. Also consider how the wind is blowing when walking in and out. If your scent is blowing into the bedding area on your way in , you are wasting your time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Deer get spooked every day in several different places by a variety of things.Just because they get spooked,doesn't mean they won't return the next day.They also change their patterns as things change.The key is not spook them on a consistant basis in the same spots,which is why it's a bad idea to overhunt a stand.I killed a doe last Saturday in a pretty remote area.Within 10 minutes,7 different doe and fawns came through,knew something was up and hung around for close to an hour.I waited til it got dark and was sure they were gone before I snuck out of my stand and drug the deer out.I went back in Wed with my son,he killed a buck around 5:30 and like clock work,that same group of doe worked through again and never spooked.


----------



## fap1800

Wind is definitely key. I have a stand that sits on the edge of a thick cedar bedding area, but the only decent trees have the prevailing westerly winds at my back. If the wind is coming out NW to SW, I won't sit it. I generally save it for the rut, but have hunted it a few times this year already when the wind has been right. 

I actually just purchased a climber to give myself a more options instead of getting another fixed stand.


----------



## Ebard22

Thanks for the replys. A lot of good info there. I just got permission this past Sunday to hunt what looks like a real nice piece. The most promising spot is a creek bottom polluted with beds. I actually kicked up a buck and 5 doe entering it not realizing what it was. I found 2 spots I'm gonna hang stands. Now just waiting for 1 of the stands to get delivered and gonna try to hang both stands and 3 cams in the rain Monday. And hopefully have the self control to leave it alone until after Halloween! I haven't killed a good buck with my bow in almost 5 years so I need to change something.


----------



## 12-Ringer

SE PA at its best.....there are a few who will recognize this guy.....


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> SE PA at its best.....there are a few who will recognize this guy.....


High fence hunting , won’t need to crush your clothes for that hunt . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> High fence hunting , won’t need to crush your clothes for that hunt .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> Do not forget about Beechnuts


So let's assume it's an area with no acorns, beech, or cherry. What kind of browse are preferred.


----------



## spac16

Joe, That looks like a nice tank farm buck to me.


----------



## TauntoHawk

adr1601 said:


> So let's assume it's an area with no acorns, beech, or cherry. What kind of browse are preferred.


You have any green brier, or multi rose? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

More like a Spring morning.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> More like a Spring morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Very nice Matt.


----------



## nicko

Spike just fed behind me, two does were coming in, and he harassed them enough to run them off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

spac16 said:


> Joe, That looks like a nice tank farm buck to me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This weather is for the birds....


----------



## Mathias

The other evening at Peace Valley Park we watched a spike trying to mount a doe.
The young bucks can be a royal pain when you're trying to shoot a doe, I'm loaded with those guys up north. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> This weather is for the birds....


Indeed it is. Not a single deer this morning. Should have slept in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

12-Ringer said:


> This weather is for the birds....


Amen, hurting yourselves more than helping hunting in this..


----------



## davydtune

I stayed home this am. It was still raining pretty good up until about 7:15 and I said heck with it. Have a bunch of stuff that needs done around the house anyhow. Maybe I'll go out in the evening but that's a big maybe, lol!


----------



## nicko

After that small burst of activity I had at sunrise, the woods went dead. And then the bugs came out.

Come on colder weather!


----------



## alancac98

Took my Grandson out this morning to sit near the apple trees. Deer have a tenancy to feed in the orchard first thing in the morning before heading to bed down. We saw two deer about 7:30 in the apple trees to our left but they never came our way. He had a great opportunity Wednesday afternoon, but in all the excitement of a deer within range, he forgot how to use his scope settings, so unfortunately, it passed and went out of range. He was upset, of course, but I gave him the, "It's better to let a deer go than injure it by making a shot that is too high or too low". He understood, but it still didn't make him feel any better. Friday, we shot in the yard at various distances to get him re-acclimated to how to use his scope. Mother-In-Law has a big 8 coming in to her apple trees once in a while - we may have to pay her a visit!


----------



## bsmfine

alancac98 said:


> Took my Grandson out this morning to sit near the apple trees. Deer have a tenancy to feed in the orchard first thing in the morning before heading to bed down. We saw two deer about 7:30 in the apple trees to our left but they never came our way. He had a great opportunity Wednesday afternoon, but in all the excitement of a deer within range, he forgot how to use his scope settings, so unfortunately, it passed and went out of range. He was upset, of course, but I gave him the, "It's better to let a deer go than injure it by making a shot that is too high or too low". He understood, but it still didn't make him feel any better. Friday, we shot in the yard at various distances to get him re-acclimated to how to use his scope. Mother-In-Law has a big 8 coming in to her apple trees once in a while - we may have to pay her a visit!


Tough on the young ones to miss opportunities for sure. How old is he?


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> Amen, hurting yourselves more than helping hunting in this..


Is that right? How's that?


----------



## Charman03

Billy H said:


> Is that right? How's that?


See it all the time here, guys burnout their spot by hunting it too much the first few weeks when conditions aren't the best. I actually agree with 420.


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> See it all the time here, guys burnout their spot by hunting it too much the first few weeks when conditions aren't the best. I actually agree with 420.


Who hunts one spot all the time. You'll ruin a spot doing that no matter what the temp. Picked up my deer Friday and the processor said Business is steady,and his walk in proves it. Some Nice bucks have been dropped at my taxi as well. I'm seeing deer up and moving every day by 4 or 5 in the evening , in the morning as well. Not seeing how your hurting yourself hitting a stand or two in these warm temps.


----------



## Mathias

Makes ya wonder how an Indian ever killed a deer......

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Who hunts one spot all the time. You'll ruin a spot doing that no matter what the temp. Picked up my deer Friday and the processor said Business is steady,and his walk in proves it. Some Nice bucks have been dropped at my taxi as well. I'm seeing deer up and moving every day by 4 or 5 in the evening , in the morning as well. Not seeing how your hurting yourself hitting a stand or two in these warm temps.


I agree, my local processors cooler is overflowing, literally. Stopped over about an hour ago to chat and 7 deer got dropped off including an very nice 9-point. He is also a taxidermist with a rather steady business, said he has 9 shoulder mount, and 7 Euro requests already...

I think sometimes we overthink a lot of things, but like I said in an earlier post...for me it’s all part of “the hunt”....

Joe


----------



## bandit69

Buddy of mine shot this guy last night. I didn't ask his permission to post it so blacked out his face. Schuylkill county. He said a six point was looking directly at him when the ten walked by so he thought now or never since the ten was walking away. Drew his bow and and shot him at 18yds. 


View attachment 6264459


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Who hunts one spot all the time. You'll ruin a spot doing that no matter what the temp. Picked up my deer Friday and the processor said Business is steady,and his walk in proves it. Some Nice bucks have been dropped at my taxi as well. I'm seeing deer up and moving every day by 4 or 5 in the evening , in the morning as well. Not seeing how your hurting yourself hitting a stand or two in these warm temps.


I have probably have 25 sets , this time of year I am just hunting the fringes not even venturing into the timber . I have to agree with Billy , in the few sits I have been out have seen some good deer movement even with the horrible temps. Maybe I am I little different than most , but I treat even sit , like I am hunting a big deer , even though I'm not . IMO , I think what is probably even more important where the stand is located that you think about your entrance , and exit routes .


----------



## novich69

Ebard22 said:


> Thanks for the replys. A lot of good info there. I just got permission this past Sunday to hunt what looks like a real nice piece. The most promising spot is a creek bottom polluted with beds. I actually kicked up a buck and 5 doe entering it not realizing what it was. I found 2 spots I'm gonna hang stands. Now just waiting for 1 of the stands to get delivered and gonna try to hang both stands and 3 cams in the rain Monday. And hopefully have the self control to leave it alone until after Halloween! I haven't killed a good buck with my bow in almost 5 years so I need to change something.


Dont pass on the 2 or 3 days leading into Halloween. One of the best times to rattle if you get a cold front.


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> I have probably have 25 sets , this time of year I am just hunting the fringes not even venturing into the timber . I have to agree with Billy , in the few sits I have been out have seen some good deer movement even with the horrible temps. Maybe I am I little different than most , but I treat even sit , like I am hunting a big deer , even though I'm not . IMO , I think what is probably even more important where the stand is located that you think about your entrance , and exit routes .


 I always think , you not going to kill a good buck by hunting stupid .


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> You have any green brier, or multi rose?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Not with this example and for sake of learning let's say no.
An example I've seen is some patches of 2-3' Sassafras that got hit so hard a few years ago when there was no acorns that 99% of them never came back.
What about the fruit from Gum trees?


----------



## alancac98

bsmfine said:


> Tough on the young ones to miss opportunities for sure. How old is he?


He's a rambunctious, talkative 9. He went out last year with his crossbow, but the limb broke a week into the season. Took two weeks before it was fixed. By that time, the apples from the orchard were all gone and the deer moved to the corn fields.


----------



## River420Bottom

Charman03 said:


> See it all the time here, guys burnout their spot by hunting it too much the first few weeks when conditions aren't the best. I actually agree with 420.


I knew I could count on my buddy, but yeah agreed on the spot burners


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> I have probably have 25 sets , this time of year I am just hunting the fringes not even venturing into the timber . I have to agree with Billy , in the few sits I have been out have seen some good deer movement even with the horrible temps. Maybe I am I little different than most , but I treat even sit , like I am hunting a big deer , even though I'm not . IMO , I think what is probably even more important where the stand is located that you think about your entrance , and exit routes .


Agreed with hunting fringes and entry/exits are the biggest keys to the hot early days staying undetected by mature deer. Also with treating every sit like youre after a mature buck, which is 99% of my season


----------



## aeds151

I walked into a bed last night on a point in rugged country. I sat it but only a doe and 2 fawns came in. I went in in the morning and jumped the fawns out of the bed. I then Said screw it I hate just sitting, so I hiked down point and up another and jumped a mature buck about 50 yards from me. Is this area toast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zsco77yz

Saw 1 doe from the stand this morning. She stayed about 50 yards away and walk to about 100 yards away. At this point I pull down my pants to take a piss and doesn't she turn around and run 5 yards from the base of my stand as my pants are down. Overall not a great day in 2D 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6264791
View attachment 6264795





I didn't even hunt today. Way too warm. Getting ready for Md hunting as soon as it cools down. Here's the one we're after


----------



## davydtune

I just stayed home and hung around the house and hung out with the little woman. When you "sacrifice" a day of hunting to hang out it tends to go a long way :wink:


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6264791
> View attachment 6264795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even hunt today. Way too warm. Getting ready for Md hunting as soon as it cools down. Here's the one we're after


Shwing!!!!! He's nice


----------



## jacobh

Hoping he shows for Jake in a few weeks all night so far. Showed one time at 630


----------



## treestandnappin

View attachment 6266039


Finally found a reason to get up early on Saturdays


----------



## skinner2

treestandnappin said:


> View attachment 6266039
> 
> 
> Finally found a reason to get up early on Saturdays


That would do it for me also. If you need help chasing him shoot me a pm. Lol


----------



## mikesmith66

Looks like the next 2 weeks are going to have daytime temps in the 70s. Ugh. I miss the cool Fall seasons we used to get......


----------



## Mathias

^agreed.
With the 80 degree high tomorrow I’d like to dove hunt, but that’s closed for a week &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## dougell

I'm not dealing with any more dead deer until it cools down.You can certainly see and kill deer,regardless of the temps but the hassle of dealing with them in this weather is more trouble than it's worth to me.We took Saturday off from deer hunting and hunted pheasants all day.This weekend looks warm as well so we may just do the same thing.


----------



## pope125

I will be in a tree tonight and tomorrow morning , can't kill them from the house . Going to lose 3 weeks of the Pa archery season , will be in Iowa . I would rather be in Iowa . Need to hunt every chance a get till 11/5 .


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I'm not dealing with any more dead deer until it cools down.You can certainly see and kill deer,regardless of the temps but the hassle of dealing with them in this weather is more trouble than it's worth to me.We took Saturday off from deer hunting and hunted pheasants all day.This weekend looks warm as well so we may just do the same thing.


Tried taking my son for pheasants on Saturday but waited until the crowd died down. By the time got done archery and ready to go pheasant hunting it was 1 oclock. My dog is not built for heat. He lasted an hour, and that was with stopping quite often for me to water him down. This is nuts.


----------



## primal-bow

mikesmith66 said:


> Looks like the next 2 weeks are going to have daytime temps in the 70s. Ugh. I miss the cool Fall seasons we used to get......


you & me both!


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm not dealing with any more dead deer until it cools down.You can certainly see and kill deer,regardless of the temps but the hassle of dealing with them in this weather is more trouble than it's worth to me.


I agree, getting more stuff done around the house preparing for the first temp drop...my wife actually asked me yesterday if I was hunting this year? She's not use to having me around so much (lol).

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

I'm going to give it a shot on Thursday. Projecting a 11 degree drop in temps from Wednesday and 70% chance of showers.


----------



## mikesmith66

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going to give it a shot on Thursday. Projecting a 11 degree drop in temps from Wednesday and 70% chance of showers.


Yea it'll be 71 instead of 82 :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going to give it a shot on Thursday. Projecting a 11 degree drop in temps from Wednesday and 70% chance of showers.


Me too Matt. ENE still works for me as well. Will only usually hunt changing fronts until I start seeing daylight walkers


----------



## Mcbowhunt

mikesmith66 said:


> Yea it'll be 71 instead of 82 :icon_1_lol:


Not sure your location, but 61 for a high where we are at.


----------



## KylePA

I am gonna head up to our cabin tomorrow morning, hunt tomorrow night, am/pm shift on Wed. and maybe a hunt Thursday morning. Really want to take advantage of some uninterupted time. Family is headed up for the early muzzleloader hunt and the neighbors all come up and mess the woods up with the Senior hunt as well. None of them hunt hard, pretty much just trample all over the woods. Won't be back up that way until the end of October. Took the kids picking apples and to the pumpkin patch on Saturday, was pretty sad to have pictures of them in shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## pope125

Mcbowhunt said:


> Me too Matt. ENE still works for me as well. Will only usually hunt changing fronts until I start seeing daylight walkers











Looks like some are on there feet . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, getting more stuff done around the house preparing for the first temp drop...my wife actually asked me yesterday if I was hunting this year? She's not use to having me around so much (lol).
> 
> Joe


Heck I can kill a deer, gut it , wash it up , have it to the butcher in and hour .


----------



## Matt Musto

Mcbowhunt said:


> Me too Matt. ENE still works for me as well. Will only usually hunt changing fronts until I start seeing daylight walkers


Yes, the ENE is good for me too, at 2 different spots.


----------



## pope125

All killed in the last week in Pa , reason for me to get in a tree . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Tried taking my son for pheasants on Saturday but waited until the crowd died down. By the time got done archery and ready to go pheasant hunting it was 1 oclock. My dog is not built for heat. He lasted an hour, and that was with stopping quite often for me to water him down. This is nuts.


It was brutal.I felt bad for the dogs.He killed a rooster about 20 minutes into the morning and we stopped at 9:30 because the dog was starting to overheat.An older guy I know got a hold of me and wanted to meet around 2:00 with his two dogs.I don't know if they didn't stock the spot we went to but there were no other hunters and we worked a pretty big area for over two hours and came up with nothing.It was just way too hot for me and the dogs.We tied the one dog up and hit one last section with the gsp who still had a little gas left in him.He put a rooster up but my son didn't have a good shot.Almost instantly he got birdy again and another rooster flushed and Jordan got it with the second shot.We hunted for probably 5 hours and got 4 flushes the whole day.I never worked so hard for a limit of birds.


----------



## mikesmith66

Mcbowhunt said:


> Not sure your location, but 61 for a high where we are at.


SW part of the state. Highs in the low to mid 70's predicted all week as of today. Weekend will be 80.


----------



## dougell

Anyone has a carbon spyder?I had a 2013 regular spyder and liked it.I sold it and last year I picked up an Elite impulse that I just hate.I can shoot it good but I hate the hump in the draw cycle.I don't like the way it balances,especially with a quiver and it's too heavy for my taste.Last week I took my son to get wresting shoes and they had a leftover carbon spyder for $900 so I grabbed it.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Pope125- Never said you couldn't kill a mature deer right now. In my experience of running 15 cell cameras in 3 states currently, you odds are great. Not impossible, but with my farms ranging 60ac to 300ac. I choose a low impact approach. Not saying I'm right, just my approach. Good luck in Iowa, it's a fun place to be in November.


----------



## pope125

Mcbowhunt said:


> Pope125- Never said you couldn't kill a mature deer right now. In my experience of running 15 cell cameras in 3 states currently, you odds are great. Not impossible, but with my farms ranging 60ac to 300ac. I choose a low impact approach. Not saying I'm right, just my approach. Good luck in Iowa, it's a fun place to be in November.


Just want to show guys that are complaining about the weather , with the temps people are still killing good deer . For sure the Mid-West is a magical place . I agree with the low impact approach this time of year . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Thought I'd share this short video that my father took up in Elk County. My parents took the boys camping and this morning a bull and herd wandered right into the campground. 

On a side note, my dad was talking with one of the wardens at the visitor center and the warden said they had to put down a 400" bull because of CWD.


----------



## Mathias

Nice video!


----------



## fap1800

Here's another one with the bull throwing in some grunts. After they left my dad walked out and paced it off and there were only about 20 yards from their camper. Pretty cool to see them up so close.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> All killed in the last week in Pa , reason for me to get in a tree .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck getting out there!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cool vid fap!!!

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Here's a pic of the big 400" they put down. It wasn't shot a few days ago. It was still in velvet so it was probably shot sometime in August. My dad said the bases were at least 4" in diameter. 

View attachment 6267111


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Mr. October sounds like a great trip. Post some pics of the counyryside!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The Newfoundland Adventure - Part 1

The Newfoundland Adventure - Part 2

The Newfoundland Adventures - Part 3

The Newfoundland Adventure - Part 4


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> A small PSA - guys don't forget to take care of yourselves....many of you know the story of Camille and how our seemingly healthy then 10-year old was discovered to be in blast phase Leukemia with a standard blood test she was getting as part of a yearly physical. It is hard to believe that we're starting yer three dealing with this terrible disease. While she is blessed with a fighting spirit and strong family and friends, she battles everyday with her daily chemotherapy regiment and the after effects thereof. I'm not sure if it is a blessing that she doesn't "look" sick as there is a very short offer of latitude from from the public if she needs to rush to the restroom because she looks like a 7 year old who hasn't managed proper restroom procedures and not a 12-year old dealing with an intestinal system being attacked by the chemo. ....here is a link to her page for this weekends LLS walk....
> http://pages.lightthenight.org/de/wilmgton17/jmilnes
> 
> In addition, my uncle who is inevitably featured at some point in my ramblings on this thread and others was out hunting on Saturday evening, within 3-miles of his home in Boothwyn PA when he started feeling "lousy". Couldn't really explain the feeling, but something wasn't right. He stayed until dark went home (ironically is wife is in NY running a marathon) and the feeling was coupled with shortness of breath and some chest pains...got himself to Riddle Hospital where is he diagnosed as having a heart attack, precipitated by 100% blockage of his Left Anterior Descending. Quick with the meds, catheterization (sp?) and a stint...he was feeling much better last evening after the procedure, the hospital is keeping him one extra day (today) because the blockage was 100%. Docs are saying he should be able to return to "normal life" almost instantly. He is a seemingly healthy 55 year old who runs 5K's with his wife and exercises relatively consistently.
> 
> Believe me when I say I am a complete hypocrite; I don't even have a primary care physician; something I am looking into this week. None of us are getting any younger and SO many things are both detectable and treatable these days if found early. I can't help to think what would have happend with Camille if my wife's school district was not closed for the Jewish Holiday. She had the day off of work (convenient) and that convenience absolutely factored into the decision to follow-up with the routine blood test that likely saved Camille's life. Not saying if my uncle had a physical the day before anything would have been detected and that we need to live on eggshells worried every day might be our last, BUT, if any of you guys are like me and simply "deal with it" when you're not feeling well, or put off doc visits because we're just too busy - I hope this PSA serves as a wake-up call for you too....
> 
> ...back to your regularly scheduled hunting discussions....
> 
> 
> Joe


Good words of advice Joe. In addition to exercise, it is extremely important to watch what we put in our pie holes. I am also a runner and triathlete and was listening a Runner's World podcast not long ago featuring a couple heart doctors, and some very well known members of the running community. Dave McGillivray and Amby Burfoot. Both incredible athletes. Both have dealt with heart diseases . . severe heart disease . . because they thought all the exercise game them a free pass to eat whatever they want. Not true. Our bodies are powerful, but fragile engines. Give them exercise, and good wholesome food. Venison is fantastic! But fruits, vegetables, and a whole lot less junk food are key to good health.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Joe, your post about about your daughter Camille's struggles with leukemia and your uncle having a heart attack is very timely. My dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer a couple months ago. Today he and my mom found out he is in stage 4 and it is incurable. My parents are in their mid to late 70s and I know they're not going to live forever. But just getting that info from my mom with the diagnosis was very deflating. My dad introduced me to trapshooting when I was 15, took us on fishing trips when we were kids on Sunday mornings, got me my first bow when I was 16, and got me started on a life in the outdoors. Unfortunately he had lost the drive to hunt just as my hunting fire started to burn so I can't say we ever shared any time together hunting which is the regret of mine but out of my control.
> 
> At this time of the season, thoughts of upcoming hunts, weather conditions, wind direction, and stand placement typically occupy my mind. Those things don't seem so important today.


Sorry Nick. Spend as much time as you can with Dad. And Mom. I give this advice to you and anyone who still has their parents.


----------



## Mr. October

Playing catch-up again. I'm likely watching the 2017 season from the sidelines. I may try to get out a bit later in the year. We'll see. My freezer is completely full of moose meat, and I'm not really sure which part of the bow the pointy end of the arrow goes toward. I will NEVER go out in the woods and fling arrows at deer and hope I'm good enough. Also getting some surgery to fix an athletic injury next week that will sideline me for a bit. But congratulations to all those finding success so far in this warm year. It looks like some great bucks have fallen and a lot of great doe meat. Keep up the good work and posts. Living vicariously here!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck getting out there!


Just find it funny , all you hear 3 months before the season is all this hype about getting in a tree, can't wait for the season to start , and don't hunt cause its a little warm . I think the perfect weather conditions will be here 11/15.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Playing catch-up again. I'm likely watching the 2017 season from the sidelines. I may try to get out a bit later in the year. We'll see. My freezer is completely full of moose meat, and I'm not really sure which part of the bow the pointy end of the arrow goes toward. I will NEVER go out in the woods and fling arrows at deer and hope I'm good enough. Also getting some surgery to fix an athletic injury next week that will sideline me for a bit. But congratulations to all those finding success so far in this warm year. It looks like some great bucks have fallen and a lot of great doe meat. Keep up the good work and posts. Living vicariously here!


Curious minds want to know, how did you break down your moose. Wondering what cuts of meat you pulled from the beast. Any plans to make any goodies like sticks, jerky, sausage, etc. ? I would imagine with a freezer full you'd have to get creative.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Curious minds want to know, how did you break down your moose. Wondering what cuts of meat you pulled from the beast. Any plans to make any goodies like sticks, jerky, sausage, etc. ? I would imagine with a freezer full you'd have to get creative.


It was a fully outfitted deal including "Jake the retriever". Newfoundland is full of access roads. Once the beast is down Jake showed up with a big 6x6 ATV, and a chain saw lubed up with vegetable oil. Moments later the giant moose was in 4 pieces in the back of the ATV. I got it butchered, flash frozen, and vacuum sealed before we left. It made hauling it 30+ hours home a whole lot easier.


----------



## Mathias

Great read really enjoyed it!.


----------



## Mathias

Out with the pup around 530. Somewhat sad that 65 degrees feels so “cool”.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Just find it funny , all you hear 3 months before the season is all this hype about getting in a tree, can't wait for the season to start , and don't hunt cause its a little warm . I think the perfect weather conditions will be here 11/15.


good luck getting after them Bob...

I've been out on 3 afternoons and 4 morning's so far..each sit was enjoyable for its own reason, I passed on deer on all but one occasion and on the one time out I didn't have a deer in range (yesterday), I did have that big 10 at 80 yards...

Good luck to everyone out and about!

Joe


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Just find it funny , all you hear 3 months before the season is all this hype about getting in a tree, can't wait for the season to start , and don't hunt cause its a little warm . I think the perfect weather conditions will be here 11/15.


I have seen deer on almost every hunt so far despite the heat, humidity, and bugs. I can't complain. 

God, I hope we don't have to wait until 11/15 for perfect weather. I wasn't planning on hunting with the Thermacell in November. 

By the way Bob, I'm taking your advice on hinting the dates of 11/6 through 11/10. Planned my Potter trip for 11/6 - 11/9.


----------



## jacobh

Anyone seeing a lot of dry does? My dad, son, and uncle have all shot a for none had fawns and were dry. Very few pics of fawns this year. Anyone else?


----------



## Matt Musto

I've seen a lot of fawns this year. Had triplets and twins on camera at one location that has been down on does previous year.


----------



## Matt Musto

I have no problem hunting in the heat, my problem is I have no time to get out with my kids sports, activities and a "honey do" list as long as my arm lol. I'm still shooting for Thursday and hopefully the "cold" front still moves through. Been out only twice so far and I'm starting to get real antsy. This weekend is out for me again, family time.


----------



## nicko

I might get out on Saturday morning (might). Same thing here Matt. Family stuff and work is too busy


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Anyone seeing a lot of dry does? My dad, son, and uncle have all shot a for none had fawns and were dry. Very few pics of fawns this year. Anyone else?


Every time out I've passed on doe because they had fawns with them...on three of my 7 sits so far, I've witnessed the fawns nursing. 

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Pope those pics you posted are they PA deer?


----------



## bblue21

This morning turned out to be a good one. 5 does and a 6 point all within shooting range. Saw first deer 745 last deer 830. Still on stand. Doing a little work from phone. Never know what may happen. Just glad to be out


----------



## jacobh

Wow strange. Yea my dad and Jake both shot 1 and my uncle shot 2 all dry does. I have pics at my moms of a herd of 5 does no fawns unless they're just too smart to go in front of the cam lol.


----------



## Missions95

I shot a dry doe in 4C, she was with 2 other does, 1 dry and 1 had a fawn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

jacobh said:


> Anyone seeing a lot of dry does? My dad, son, and uncle have all shot a for none had fawns and were dry. Very few pics of fawns this year. Anyone else?


Hit and miss but never saw so many does without fawns. I've been noticing this all summer.


----------



## vonfoust

Been the opposite at our place. I'm thinking if others don't knock off some does this year I'm actually going to do it. Seems like the most does/fawns I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## bsmfine

jacobh said:


> Anyone seeing a lot of dry does? My dad, son, and uncle have all shot a for none had fawns and were dry. Very few pics of fawns this year. Anyone else?


I am in SWPA and have a lot of fawns at my place. So far i have only seen 1 doe without a fawn. 1 set of triplets and several sets of twins.


----------



## Mathias

Loaded with fawns at my place in 3C. Haven't hunted much in home area to tell.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I'v hardly seen any does, let alone fawns, where I hunt in SEPA. Lots of little bucks though.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Tons of fawns here, definitely need to fill some doe tags.


----------



## pope125

vonfoust said:


> Pope those pics you posted are they PA deer?


Yes sir!! Facebook page called 'PA rut report "


----------



## Billy H

Fawns everywhere near my place.


----------



## davydtune

Tons of fawns both up around me in 1B and also around my camp in 2F. The doe I shot last Monday had a pair of button bucks with her but she really didn't seem very concerned with them. She also was dry and since they were already weened off I'm guessing she was already starting to push them away a bit.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I have seen deer on almost every hunt so far despite the heat, humidity, and bugs. I can't complain.
> 
> God, I hope we don't have to wait until 11/15 for perfect weather. I wasn't planning on hunting with the Thermacell in November.
> 
> By the way Bob, I'm taking your advice on hinting the dates of 11/6 through 11/10. Planned my Potter trip for 11/6 - 11/9.


Heck I am not and expert , but have spent a ton of time in a tree in November . Some of my best hunts have been in that week , and a lot of my friends that hunt all over will say if they had only one week that would be the one .


----------



## jacobh

Davy maybe that's it. Not sure. I had very few pics of fawns and only seen 1-2 all year by me


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> Davy maybe that's it. Not sure. I had very few pics of fawns and only seen 1-2 all year by me


I have noticed that it will run like that some years. One year it's fawns O'plenty and the next very few. Around here low fawn numbers usually seem to coincide with increased yote populations. To that end I have seen less than half the coyotes I usually do on my cams this year both around home and camp.


----------



## vonfoust

davydtune said:


> I have noticed that it will run like that some years. One year it's fawns O'plenty and the next very few. Around here low fawn numbers usually seem to coincide with increased yote populations. To that end I have seen less than half the coyotes I usually do on my cams this year both around home and camp.


I haven't seen a coyote at our place for a year or two and a lot less bears than usual too. Anecdotal at best, but seems to be my observation as well.


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Just find it funny , all you hear 3 months before the season is all this hype about getting in a tree, can't wait for the season to start , and don't hunt cause its a little warm . I think the perfect weather conditions will be here 11/15.


That's perfect! Because Statewide Archery season ends on 11/11 unless you're in 2B, 5C, and 5D. Just my luck!


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Yes sir!! Facebook page called 'PA rut report "


Awesome! I'm not on the Facychat thingamadoo but I'll have the wife bring it up to check out.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I haven't seen a coyote at our place for a year or two and a lot less bears than usual too. Anecdotal at best, but seems to be my observation as well.


We've always had a lot of coyotes and we have more than enough bear.The only thing I see impacting fawn recruitment from year to year is the severity of winter and the mast crop.


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> That's perfect! Because Statewide Archery season ends on 11/11 unless you're in 2B, 5C, and 5D. Just my luck!


I have to say I don't get that thinking of closing down archery in other parts of the state on the 11th . Why not a week later ??? Things are just getting good then .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I have to say I don't get that thinking of closing down archery in other parts of the state on the 11th . Why not a week later ??? Things are just getting good then .


It's because we're overrun with deer in the special reg areas Bob. A deer behind every tree. Kill em' all!!! 

This early close date for the rest of the state has got to be frustrating when hunters in those areas see hunters in the special reg areas bowhunting right up to gun season. I wonder how much affect one extra week of archery statewide would impact the overall deer harvest.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> I have to say I don't get that thinking of closing down archery in other parts of the state on the 11th . Why not a week later ??? Things are just getting good then .


I'd trade back the last two weeks of September for another week in November and Sundays. Even give back two weeks of late season


----------



## superslamsam

It was a warm morning in the stand. Saw four doe, but no shot opportunity. Can't wait for the weather to break. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Down to the last 24hrs in PA

Leaving tomorrow after work for a longggg drive to Western Idaho for Elk and Mule Deer with my dad and 2 good hunting buddies. Weather looks great high's in the 30's and snow showers the back half the week.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> It's because we're overrun with deer in the special reg areas Bob. A deer behind every tree. Kill em' all!!!
> 
> This early close date for the rest of the state has got to be frustrating when hunters in those areas see hunters in the special reg areas bowhunting right up to gun season. I wonder how much affect one extra week of archery statewide would impact the overall deer harvest.


It's more frustrating when you have friends in Ohio taking their 'rut week of vacation' the week you are done.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Down to the last 24hrs in PA
> 
> Leaving tomorrow after work for a longggg drive to Western Idaho for Elk and Mule Deer with my dad and 2 good hunting buddies. Weather looks great high's in the 30's and snow showers the back half the week.


Remind me...is this a rifle or bow trip?


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> I have to say I don't get that thinking of closing down archery in other parts of the state on the 11th . Why not a week later ??? Things are just getting good then .


So many people say there are too many deer shot. More people complain about lack of mature bucks. Adding another week of hunting would result in more deer harvested. I personally wouldn't see how shooting more bucks would benefit the resource?


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> It's more frustrating when you have friends in Ohio taking their 'rut week of vacation' the week you are done.


We’ve experienced later is better in KS. As I’ve mentioned before I keep and review my journals regularly. Looking closely at last year’s KS entries, I missed and had 3 other GREAT buck in range that I couldn’t close the deal on, my dad passed on one he should have shot, had another just outside of range and took a P&Y 8 on the last day. Sure we’ve had action before but not as much....Every local I’ve ever met out there said if you want to be in a tree when the big boys are running be here on Thanksgiving. We’re going to take it as close as we can, but still make it home for dinner with the family. We shall see what we shall see.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Down to the last 24hrs in PA
> 
> Leaving tomorrow after work for a longggg drive to Western Idaho for Elk and Mule Deer with my dad and 2 good hunting buddies. Weather looks great high's in the 30's and snow showers the back half the week.


Good luck, Taunto! Any legal elk is a good elk in my book. :wink: Take a lot of pictures too. I always find that when I get back that I didn't take nearly enough, which was the case this year as well.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> It's because we're overrun with deer in the special reg areas Bob. A deer behind every tree. Kill em' all!!!
> 
> This early close date for the rest of the state has got to be frustrating when hunters in those areas see hunters in the special reg areas bowhunting right up to gun season. I wonder how much affect one extra week of archery statewide would impact the overall deer harvest.


Not every year but quite often,the very best rut activity and chasing I witness is on the first day of bear.


----------



## Applebag

In the stand right now. Very swirly and I’m covered in sweat. Let’s hope I’m high enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Down to the last 24hrs in PA
> 
> Leaving tomorrow after work for a longggg drive to Western Idaho for Elk and Mule Deer with my dad and 2 good hunting buddies. Weather looks great high's in the 30's and snow showers the back half the week.



Sounds like a great time. Good luck and send updates.


----------



## nicko

First comfortable evening right now for sitting out in a while. Not in a stand but on the back deck with a drink and Alman Brothers tunes. Good luck to all who are out.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Taunto, post a lot of pics....


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Remind me...is this a rifle or bow trip?


Joe this one is rifle.. our group at time of planning voted 2-2 in terms of rifle or bow so we decided in order to enjoy the experience, the new environment, and pursuit of a few new animals with hoping increased odds of success we went rifle. It worked for the best as I've battled a shoulder injury and a neurological issue in my hands all year and have only shot bow twice and neither has been very pain free. 

Im really excited to share this hunt with my father and as odd as it sounds he's never seen me shoot an animal. As he kid he always just sent me off in the woods since he had to go kill his meat deer (different times). As an adult I've put him on multiple deer and turkey including his best buck but he's still never seen me pull the trigger and now we either can't get our schedules to align often or are hunting different areas with other friends. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Sounds like a great time. Good luck and send updates.


I'll limit my posts to avoid offense since it will be a boom stick and not a string and stick hunt 

My son has been helping prep me for pack life.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

TauntoHawk said:


> Joe this one is rifle.. our group at time of planning voted 2-2 in terms of rifle or bow so we decided in order to enjoy the experience, the new environment, and pursuit of a few new animals with hoping increased odds of success we went rifle. It worked for the best as I've battled a shoulder injury and a neurological issue in my hands all year and have only shot bow twice and neither has been very pain free.
> 
> Im really excited to share this hunt with my father and as odd as it sounds he's never seen me shoot an animal. As he kid he always just sent me off in the woods since he had to go kill his meat deer (different times). As an adult I've put him on multiple deer and turkey including his best buck but he's still never seen me pull the trigger and now we either can't get our schedules to align often or are hunting different areas with other friends.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good luck on your hunt , be safe! Dad went with us a few times 15 years ago to Illinois , loved it . He has not hunted in over 12 years , miss spending time with him in the woods . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> I'll limit my posts to avoid offense since it will be a boom stick and not a string and stick hunt
> 
> My son has been helping prep me for pack life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nonsense. Update away. You're chasing The Big Game Heavy Weight Champion of North America. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Joe this one is rifle.. our group at time of planning voted 2-2 in terms of rifle or bow so we decided in order to enjoy the experience, the new environment, and pursuit of a few new animals with hoping increased odds of success we went rifle. It worked for the best as I've battled a shoulder injury and a neurological issue in my hands all year and have only shot bow twice and neither has been very pain free.
> 
> Im really excited to share this hunt with my father and as odd as it sounds he's never seen me shoot an animal. As he kid he always just sent me off in the woods since he had to go kill his meat deer (different times). As an adult I've put him on multiple deer and turkey including his best buck but he's still never seen me pull the trigger and now we either can't get our schedules to align often or are hunting different areas with other friends.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's what I thought, sounds like an awesome trip - hope you have a good enough signal to flood this thread with pics and commentary. Good luck, be safe and get a couple big ones!!!

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Keep us updated Taunto. If the "purists" can't handle it, too bad.


----------



## JESSEGARRISON

I have seen a lot of does and fawns around the Chester County area. Also, a few decent size bucks. (Of course I was not in the woods) Hoping to get out later this week


----------



## Live4Rut

Not interested in hunting hot weather like we’ve had. The bitter cold mornings later in the season are part of the overall experience for me. I’ve had plenty of days to cut the grass, wash/wax my truck, etc. Preparing for the first big cold front 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Nonsense. Update away. You're chasing The Big Game Heavy Weight Champion of North America.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> Nonsense. Update away. You're chasing The Big Game Heavy Weight Champion of North America.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What makes you say heavy weight champion ???


----------



## pope125

Hunted this morning , this is my 3rd year having this farm this morning was a first in two years . Nothing , very surprised considering the amount of deer on that farm . First for everything .


----------



## WAH0918

Hey Joe. Just catching up on this thread since I've been out of pocket for a while. I know this post is dated a bit, but will keep you and your family in our prayers.

Willie




12-Ringer said:


> A small PSA - guys don't forget to take care of yourselves....many of you know the story of Camille and how our seemingly healthy then 10-year old was discovered to be in blast phase Leukemia with a standard blood test she was getting as part of a yearly physical. It is hard to believe that we're starting yer three dealing with this terrible disease. While she is blessed with a fighting spirit and strong family and friends, she battles everyday with her daily chemotherapy regiment and the after effects thereof. I'm not sure if it is a blessing that she doesn't "look" sick as there is a very short offer of latitude from from the public if she needs to rush to the restroom because she looks like a 7 year old who hasn't managed proper restroom procedures and not a 12-year old dealing with an intestinal system being attacked by the chemo. ....here is a link to her page for this weekends LLS walk....
> http://pages.lightthenight.org/de/wilmgton17/jmilnes
> 
> In addition, my uncle who is inevitably featured at some point in my ramblings on this thread and others was out hunting on Saturday evening, within 3-miles of his home in Boothwyn PA when he started feeling "lousy". Couldn't really explain the feeling, but something wasn't right. He stayed until dark went home (ironically is wife is in NY running a marathon) and the feeling was coupled with shortness of breath and some chest pains...got himself to Riddle Hospital where is he diagnosed as having a heart attack, precipitated by 100% blockage of his Left Anterior Descending. Quick with the meds, catheterization (sp?) and a stint...he was feeling much better last evening after the procedure, the hospital is keeping him one extra day (today) because the blockage was 100%. Docs are saying he should be able to return to "normal life" almost instantly. He is a seemingly healthy 55 year old who runs 5K's with his wife and exercises relatively consistently.
> 
> Believe me when I say I am a complete hypocrite; I don't even have a primary care physician; something I am looking into this week. None of us are getting any younger and SO many things are both detectable and treatable these days if found early. I can't help to think what would have happend with Camille if my wife's school district was not closed for the Jewish Holiday. She had the day off of work (convenient) and that convenience absolutely factored into the decision to follow-up with the routine blood test that likely saved Camille's life. Not saying if my uncle had a physical the day before anything would have been detected and that we need to live on eggshells worried every day might be our last, BUT, if any of you guys are like me and simply "deal with it" when you're not feeling well, or put off doc visits because we're just too busy - I hope this PSA serves as a wake-up call for you too....
> 
> ...back to your regularly scheduled hunting discussions....
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## Mathias

No shooters but some buck movement finally









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WAH0918

Sorry to hear about this Nick. I lost my mother 3 years ago to colorectal cancer. I was in the office with her and her husband when the doctor came in a gave her the prognosis. Joe gave good advice. It's definitely a tough time, the up and down emotional stuff is nothing to wish on anyone. I don't want to go into great detail as I haven't read through the rest of the thread yet, but if you need someone to bounce things off of that's been there also, just let me know. Prayers are for you and your family.

Willie





nicko said:


> Thank you everybody. I can't say enough how much your words and well wishes mean. It's a scary time and the diagnosis was something none of us were anticipating. I can't help but think of my mom and dad sitting in that office in Hershey and hearing the terms "stage 4" and "incurable". My mom said it was a tough day so I wanted to give them breathing space tonight....but I will call them tomorrow. My sister-in-law had breast cancer and went to Fox Chase in Philadelphia. Philadelphia has some of the best cancer centers in the country. I'm hoping that they are open to exploring another options and opinions. Any of the 4 siblings will drop whatever we are doing and drive them down there if need be.


----------



## WAH0918

LetThemGrow said:


> I feel for you and your daughter. I remember vividly the day we found out our young daughter was diabetic...I had just got out of surgery for ACL rebuild and my wife told me that our daughter was leaving the ER 2 stories below me at Reading to be rushed to Hershey. I remember laying there crying. I may never know "why" but I believe God is faithful and that all things will work together for good to them that live and trust Him.


Amen


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> What makes you say heavy weight champion ???


Purely subjective in my eye, but size and strength to start. Granted, they're not as big as a moose, but a moose can't vault up a 20 degree slope like it's nothing. And while they're not as sneaky as whitetail, they're still able to get on top of you without you knowing, all the while navigating thick black timber. Amazing for an animal that can weigh north of 800lbs and carry a lot more bone on it's head. 

They really are a remarkable animal pound for pound. If I could only hunt one animal the rest of my life, hands down, it would be the elk.


----------



## 13third

pope125 said:


> Looks like some are on there feet .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was killed less than 10 miles from my primary hunting area. Green scored 164 and some change. Sure hope I can stick the one we have on camera that is at least 20 inches bigger.


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6268771

And the fastest way down a tree is....


----------



## fap1800

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6268771
> 
> And the fastest way down a tree is....


Ugh. Been there. Done that. I was a late teen and took a trip down in my Summit Viper. Just purchased a XOP climber and have only been practicing since my Viper fiasco was my last experience with a climber. It's no wonder I get uneasy 10ft off the ground and that's with a harness too. Get on those HSS rope tethers with the pusic knot.


----------



## River420Bottom

fap1800 said:


> Ugh. Been there. Done that. I was a late teen and took a trip down in my Summit Viper. Just purchased a XOP climber and have only been practicing since my Viper fiasco was my last experience with a climber. It's no wonder I get uneasy 10ft off the ground and that's with a harness too. Get on those HSS rope tethers with the pusic knot.


Thank God I was only into my second climb, not hooked up to anything of course, you know young and invincible.. been looking up safety tether systems and a new climber since.. really wanting an XOP but can't seem to find them available, do they make limited runs or something before the season???


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> Purely subjective in my eye, but size and strength to start. Granted, they're not as big as a moose, but a moose can't vault up a 20 degree slope like it's nothing. And while they're not as sneaky as whitetail, they're still able to get on top of you without you knowing, all the while navigating thick black timber. Amazing for an animal that can weigh north of 800lbs and carry a lot more bone on it's head.
> 
> They really are a remarkable animal pound for pound. If I could only hunt one animal the rest of my life, hands down, it would be the elk.


I am sure you never hunted Browns or Grizzly with a bow , sure you might change your mind if you did . I killed my Yukon Moose at 12 yards, the bears are in a hole different league . I got and elk hunt booked in two years .


----------



## fap1800

River420Bottom said:


> Thank God I was only into my second climb, not hooked up to anything of course, you know young and invincible.. been looking up safety tether systems and a new climber since.. really wanting an XOP but can't seem to find them available, do they make limited runs or something before the season???


I hear ya. I think my trip was about an 8ft drop. I kinda just sat there and said, well that's that. No more climber for me. That was back in the day when you used waist safety belts. Prolly better taking your chances falling than hanging from a tree with one of them. Lol!

XOP is supposed to be coming out with a new climber this year. I think November maybe? I bought the Strike Force, which is a few years old. I think it's same as the LW Hand Climber. Anyway, I found a "new" one on eBay. I think the guy tried it once, didn't like it and let it sit. Keep and eye out. Might come across one.


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> I am sure you never hunted Browns or Grizzly with a bow , sure you might change your mind if you did . I killed my Yukon Moose at 12 yards, the bears are in a hole different league . I got and elk hunt booked in two years .


Nope. Never will either. Lol! Not even with a gun. I understand they're considered big game, but I don't think of predators as being the same.

That being said, and I don't know for sure, but will a big boar griz take on a big bull? Plenty of video of bulls in Yellowstone battling packs of wolves for sure.


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> Nope. Never will either. Lol! Not even with a gun. I understand they're considered big game, but I don't think of predators as being the same.
> 
> That being said, and I don't know for sure, but will a big boar griz take on a big bull? Plenty of video of bulls in Yellowstone battling packs of wolves for sure.



IDK, killed my brown at 18 yards , killed the grizzly at 32 , not sure if you can get much of a rush hunting a elk . Its a hole different kind of nervous, don't think you have to worry about getting attacked by and elk . Took us 2.5 hours to cape the grizzly , on a mountain that had grizzly all around us . IMO, I think you'll get more of and adrenaline rush with the bears than the elk . I am hoping in two years I get to experience and elk coming into the calling trying to kill one with the bow . I also think its a hole different ball game hunting big game with a bow than a gun .


----------



## River420Bottom

fap1800 said:


> I hear ya. I think my trip was about an 8ft drop. I kinda just sat there and said, well that's that. No more climber for me. That was back in the day when you used waist safety belts. Prolly better taking your chances falling than hanging from a tree with one of them. Lol!
> 
> XOP is supposed to be coming out with a new climber this year. I think November maybe? I bought the Strike Force, which is a few years old. I think it's same as the LW Hand Climber. Anyway, I found a "new" one on eBay. I think the guy tried it once, didn't like it and let it sit. Keep and eye out. Might come across one.


Lmao my exact reaction... Except for the no more climbers, stupid me went into "fix-it" mode thinking I could save my hunt, that thought didn't last long


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> IDK, killed my brown at 18 yards , killed the grizzly at 32 , not sure if you can get much of a rush hunting a elk . Its a hole different kind of nervous, don't think you have to worry about getting attacked by and elk . Took us 2.5 hours to cape the grizzly , on a mountain that had grizzly all around us . IMO, I think you'll get more of and adrenaline rush with the bears than the elk . I am hoping in two years I get to experience and elk coming into the calling trying to kill one with the bow . I also think its a hole different ball game hunting big game with a bow than a gun .


To be honest, Bob, bear has never really been high on my list for whatever reason. Don't get me wrong, it takes a certain "set" to hunt griz or bowns. I just don't have it. I think if I was going to hunt bear it would be those blueberry fat black bear up in AK. Rent one of them FS cabins and get flown in on float plane. Maybe hunt Sitka too. Definitely have to be a griz free area though. :wink: I haven't hunted as many species as you have, but nothing makes my hair stand up more than a screaming bull coming in. And I haven't gotten to experience that myself yet...only as the caller. 

Definitely agree that hunting with a bow is entirely different ball game.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Well we are loaded up and on the road, currently in Indiana.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Just a reminder. Get into those totes and dig out the flo-orange. The ridiculous early muzzleloader season starts this Saturday.


----------



## Applebag

Out again in a burner spot to enjoy the morning. In a somewhat lopsided tree. It’s still alive and pretty steady. I’m only 15 up. I’m good right? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Well we are loaded up and on the road, currently in Indiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Got some gear! You going DIY?


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Got some gear! You going DIY?


I think he's moving out there. 

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Just a reminder. Get into those totes and dig out the flo-orange. The ridiculous early muzzleloader season starts this Saturday.


Ugh! I feel like a turd in a punchbowl needing to wear the orange while bowhunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Just a reminder. Get into those totes and dig out the flo-orange. The ridiculous early muzzleloader season starts this Saturday.


:thumbs_upthanks for the heads-up:thumbs_up


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Got some gear! You going DIY?


We did get the trailer with the idea of DIY hunts but this one we are using an outfitter but plan to bring racks, capes, and all meat home. My father's cousin was out here for spring bear so we will be picking up his rug and stuff while out. Plus we are all cronic over packers 

Fap, did you shoulder mount any or your bulls. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Anyone else getting out this evening after work? The problem I have when I do get to hunt is picking which spot I'm going to go to, I'm so indecisive. This wind works for my top two properties.


----------



## jacobh

I may go if the wind dosent pick up. Heard it'll be fairly windy today. Temps are nicer though. Good luck Matt. Good problem to have having too many choices


----------



## nicko

I'd love to get out tonight but this pesky thing called life is getting in the way. Hopefully the temperature drop gets deer up and moving. Good luck to anybody getting out.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I'd love to get out tonight but this pesky thing called life is getting in the way. Hopefully the temperature drop gets deer up and moving. Good luck to anybody getting out.


Got the same problem.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Anyone else getting out this evening after work? The problem I have when I do get to hunt is picking which spot I'm going to go to, I'm so indecisive. This wind works for my top two properties.


Matt , you talk about being indecisive , and I thought about a friend I have that lives in Iowa he owns 3,000 acres and has 200+ plus stands on his farm . I turkey hunted his farm a few years ago and when I was there showed me the binder he had with all the winds and stands for all the winds , and had a name for every stand .


----------



## davydtune

Tonight would be a good one to be on stand :wink: I however am headed for camp tomorrow morning so I have to get my crap together for that. On top of that if I got lucky and shot one tonight I'd have to take care of it before I leave so................Doesn't mean that tonight around 6 I wont be walking around the house saying "I shoulda went hunting", lol!


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Anyone else getting out this evening after work? The problem I have when I do get to hunt is picking which spot I'm going to go to, I'm so indecisive. This wind works for my top two properties.


Liking the temps , rising barometer, just not liking the cloud cover . Not sure if anyone saw the morning temps for next week , looking pretty good .


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Matt , you talk about being indecisive , and I thought about a friend I have that lives in Iowa he owns 3,000 acres and has 200+ plus stands on his farm . I turkey hunted his farm a few years ago and when I was there showed me the binder he had with all the winds and stands for all the winds , and had a name for every stand .


And I thought my stand problems were bad lol. Are you hunting tonight Bob? Pressure looks good too, 30.24 and rising.

Edit just saw your barometer comment ^^^^


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> We did get the trailer with the idea of DIY hunts but this one we are using an outfitter but plan to bring racks, capes, and all meat home. My father's cousin was out here for spring bear so we will be picking up his rug and stuff while out. Plus we are all cronic over packers
> 
> Fap, did you shoulder mount any or your bulls.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good plan! That's a lot of meat even if you're 50% successful. I bet with the outfitter, you guys do really well. You'll find that no matter what you hunt, you'll end up bringing too much crap. Lol! 

Well, I've only killed two. A decent 5pt last year (my avatar) that I Euroe'd and a spike this year that I'm Euroing as well. I'll definitely do a shoulder mount when the time comes, but it would have to be a 6pt or really nice 5. I don't have a lot of room so I have to be careful.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> And I thought my stand problems were bad lol. Are you hunting tonight Bob? Pressure looks good too, 30.24 and rising.
> 
> Edit just saw your barometer comment ^^^^


Yes sir !!! Saw 15 this morning .


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> . Plus we are all cronic over packers
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



LOL...in all my travels, I am convinced that it is an Eastern thing...the overpacking that its...no matter where I've been out west (furthest has been the MT/ID border) folks look at my stuff when I arrive and wonder where it all came from and what it will be used for (lol).....my uncle hunts a stand no more than 150 yards from his car and his pack still weighs close to 30lbs. I myself have gotten MUCH better, but still have some more to do....

good luck - hope you come home loaded down.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

So I just got back last night from my Jersey bear hunt. Was a great time, especially when you hunt is over in the first 15 minutes of your first sit. I shot a 175lb live weight boar at 25 yds with my bow. He walked out of the swamp literally 5 minutes after I sat down behind the dead tree I was trying to hide behind. Was definitely a cool and terrifying experience, specially when you are blood trailing the bear through a swamp you can only see 4 feet in front of you. The group ended up going 2 out of 4 on bears which is pretty good. I tried to post the pic on here so we will see if it works but I am having picture posting problems with this site lately so cross your fingers.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> So I just got back last night from my Jersey bear hunt. Was a great time, especially when you hunt is over in the first 15 minutes of your first sit. I shot a 175lb live weight boar at 25 yds with my bow. He walked out of the swamp literally 5 minutes after I sat down behind the dead tree I was trying to hide behind. Was definitely a cool and terrifying experience, specially when you are blood trailing the bear through a swamp you can only see 4 feet in front of you. The group ended up going 2 out of 4 on bears which is pretty good. I tried to post the pic on here so we will see if it works but I am having picture posting problems with this site lately so cross your fingers.


Awesome job!!


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> To be honest, Bob, bear has never really been high on my list for whatever reason. Don't get me wrong, it takes a certain "set" to hunt griz or bowns. I just don't have it. I think if I was going to hunt bear it would be those blueberry fat black bear up in AK. Rent one of them FS cabins and get flown in on float plane. Maybe hunt Sitka too. Definitely have to be a griz free area though. :wink: I haven't hunted as many species as you have, but nothing makes my hair stand up more than a screaming bull coming in. And I haven't gotten to experience that myself yet...only as the caller.
> 
> Definitely agree that hunting with a bow is entirely different ball game.


I killed my grizzly on a clear cut that was loaded with berries , I missed one a day earlier I was pretty rattled . Thats what I herd about a bull that is screaming , makes the hair stand up . Hope I get to experiance that in a few years . I had a opportunity to hunt NM a few years ago on a private ranch , they were killing nothing under 370' , I just could not justify spending that kind of money .


----------



## Mathias

Good luck everyone hunting near and far. 
I'm hoping they're on the move tomorrow morning, supposed to be 44* up north. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

anyone hunting scrapes right now? this is the time, especially after a rain.


----------



## KylePA

yetihunter1 said:


> So I just got back last night from my Jersey bear hunt. Was a great time, especially when you hunt is over in the first 15 minutes of your first sit. I shot a 175lb live weight boar at 25 yds with my bow. He walked out of the swamp literally 5 minutes after I sat down behind the dead tree I was trying to hide behind. Was definitely a cool and terrifying experience, specially when you are blood trailing the bear through a swamp you can only see 4 feet in front of you. The group ended up going 2 out of 4 on bears which is pretty good. I tried to post the pic on here so we will see if it works but I am having picture posting problems with this site lately so cross your fingers.


Here is Yeti's Bear












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> So I just got back last night from my Jersey bear hunt. Was a great time, especially when you hunt is over in the first 15 minutes of your first sit. I shot a 175lb live weight boar at 25 yds with my bow. He walked out of the swamp literally 5 minutes after I sat down behind the dead tree I was trying to hide behind. Was definitely a cool and terrifying experience, specially when you are blood trailing the bear through a swamp you can only see 4 feet in front of you. The group ended up going 2 out of 4 on bears which is pretty good. I tried to post the pic on here so we will see if it works but I am having picture posting problems with this site lately so cross your fingers.


Awesome man! You sure are making up for lost time! Congratulations!


----------



## King

Got a pretty good 8 on camera the other night. Hoping he continues to make that trek through this property for the next several weeks. Just sometime during the daylight hours preferably... 

View attachment 6269513


View attachment 6269515


----------



## LetThemGrow

nick060200 said:


> anyone hunting scrapes right now? this is the time, especially after a rain.


Elaborate?


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> Elaborate?


Bucks will usually freshen their scrapes after a rain.


----------



## nick060200

LetThemGrow said:


> Elaborate?


bucks are actively making and checking scrapes right now. you have about a 2 week window when this happens. if you can find fresh scrapes right now, then its the time to strike, especially if you find them tucked back in the woods where its secluded. i found an active scrape line that was made last night, way back in some thick stuff. today its raining i got in there and hung a stand and im going to hunt it tomorrow morning. temps are dropping and pressure is rising. im guessing with the rain whoever made the scrapes will be back tonight or early tomorrow. 

im actually really excited. i dont run cams so whatever walks in will be a surprise.


----------



## dougell

KylePA said:


> Here is Yeti's Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done Yeti.


----------



## dougell

nick060200 said:


> anyone hunting scrapes right now? this is the time, especially after a rain.


I've never seen a buck or got picture of one at a scrape in daylight hours prior to Oct 20th.Not saying it can't happen but that's just my experience.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well the deer are on their feet already at 4:00. Came up over a small rise and a yearling buck and 2 doe families were feeding in a small plot I had planned to sit on. Plus the steady east wind that was forecast is actually just light and variable (seriously?). So backpedaled to edge of orchardgrass field where there is a corner plot. Doubt I'll see a shooter here but at least I'm out.

View attachment 6269839


----------



## TauntoHawk

Fun fact: I've now been in the Cabela's in Omaha Nebraska more times this year than the one in Hamburg an hour from my house. Lol

Was out here in April for turkey and we used it for a spot to stop eat some lunch and got some extra smartwool socks. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Never made it out this afternoon, guys that were out how was the movement ??


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Never made it out this afternoon, guys that were out how was the movement ??










Could of killed one from the back yard . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...in all my travels, I am convinced that it is an Eastern thing...the overpacking that its...no matter where I've been out west (furthest has been the MT/ID border) folks look at my stuff when I arrive and wonder where it all came from and what it will be used for (lol).....my uncle hunts a stand no more than 150 yards from his car and his pack still weighs close to 30lbs. I myself have gotten MUCH better, but still have some more to do....
> 
> good luck - hope you come home loaded down.
> 
> Joe


Well my crew is going to have to go light on their packing for our trip up to Potter next week for the youth hunt. I’m driving and four of us will be taking one car, my 2013 Explorer. My buddy and me with our bows in cases, his son and senior dad with Long gun cases, my Lone Wolf climber, and all the stuff we’ll need for the woods and some civilian clothes. Gonna pack my car like a can of sardines.


----------



## KylePA

Seems like an awesome night to be out. Unfortunately life got in way to get out. Had this guy out back today around lunch time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Found pics on the cam at one of my public land spots from 11:30 this morning. I got into the stand at 3:30 and haven’t seen a thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Yeti..... and Davy.

Man i’m itching to get in a tree. Not enough hours in the day. We’ve got a full Saturday coming up. I’ll either look to get out for the last couple hours tomorrow evening or early Saturday morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Well my crew is going to have to go light on their packing for our trip up to Potter next week for the youth hunt. I’m driving and four of us will be taking one car, my 2013 Explorer. My buddy and me with our bows in cases, his son and senior dad with Long gun cases, my Lone Wolf climber, and all the stuff we’ll need for the woods and some civilian clothes. Gonna pack my car like a can of sardines.


When are you heading up? I have several heading up at different intervals some leaving Tuesday, me on Thursday, my brother on Friday...if any of us can help don't hesitate to ask?

Curious, what WMU does your buddies son have a tag for?

Joe


----------



## pope125

Just got a text from a buddy of mine, he killed 130' tonight .


----------



## wyrnutz

FORTUNATE !

Snuck out after work today.
Arrived at the SGL, wiped, changed, sprayed in record time.
Safety harness, tighten up the top and go to tighten right leg strap.
Bang, broken buckle fell apart in my hand.
Happy I was not climbing or in my stand.
Looking for another harness before Saturday.
I did sit a new spot for 2.5 hours, jumped one on the edge of a tree line, nothing else.

Brian


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> When are you heading up? I have several heading up at different intervals some leaving Tuesday, me on Thursday, my brother on Friday...if any of us can help don't hesitate to ask?
> 
> Curious, what WMU does your buddies son have a tag for?
> 
> Joe


Joe, leaving Thursday late afternoon. Will you be at your dads place on Friday?

All of our tags are in 3A.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Borrowed the kids portable DVD player 

In flight (drive) entertainment will be hill country, farm country, and marsh country bucks. 

Seeing lots of deer driving through Nebraska at dusk









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Just got a text from a buddy of mine, he killed 130' tonight .


Which WMU Bob?


----------



## rogersb

Coming back from my evening sit while crossing a different piece of public I watched a nice 3.5 year old work a scrape and licking branch only 20 yards off the road. That was around 7:30 pm.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, leaving Thursday late afternoon. Will you be at your dads place on Friday?
> 
> All of our tags are in 3A.


Yes, we’ll be up Friday, but likely hunting in Coudersport as we have to try to hit our antlerless quota on the lease. We should have 2-3 seniors and one youth there on Friday and another youth or two on Saturday. Hope to put a big dent in the quota that weekend...wmu 2H...only 2-3 miles from your hotel (you guys staying the same place)?

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, we’ll be up Friday, but likely hunting in Coudersport as we have to try to hit our antlerless quota on the lease. We should have 2-3 seniors and one youth there on Friday and another youth or two on Saturday. Hope to put a big dent in the quota that weekend...wmu 2H...only 2-3 miles from your hotel (you guys staying the same place)?
> 
> Joe


 Yep, staying at the same place in Campbellsport. Please send me your dad‘s address up there again when you get a chance. I had it in another GPS that did not transfer over to my new car. We will try to stop over after the Friday evening hunt.


----------



## davydtune

Missions95 said:


> Found pics on the cam at one of my public land spots from 11:30 this morning. I got into the stand at 3:30 and haven’t seen a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that's how that works


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Just got a text from a buddy of mine, he killed 130' tonight .


5C 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Which WMU Bob?


5C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Got out and into my stand back in the "timber" by 4pm. Passed two fresh scrapes, one that looked like it was hit mid afternoon with no leaves in it and hoof marks. Also noticed 5 or so decent sized rubs. Right away deer were moving. I ended up seeing 8 doe and 3 bucks, all young 1-2 year olds. The only deer that offered a shot of course was one of the small bucks, 6 pointer. I got a little video of him when he spotted me and had a 2 minute stand-off before he moved away slowly. Winds were constantly shifting until they died off at about 6. Good to get out and great to see a pile of deer. 

I shot my first PA bow buck in 2003 as he was making a scrape on October 16th, 8 yards from my tree. The same day in 1997 I killed my first buck with a bow in NJ hitting a mock scrape I made with Tinks 69. I haven't had any luck hunting over scrapes since that first PA buck. I'll be out on Monday the 16th with my son hopefully.


----------



## nicko

nicko said:


> Yep, staying at the same place in *Campbellsport*. Please send me your dad‘s address up there again when you get a chance. I had it in another GPS that did not transfer over to my new car. We will try to stop over after the Friday evening hunt.


Coudersport. Damn auto correct.


----------



## davydtune

Well I'm off here directly. Headed for camp for the weekend. Have alright temps and great wind for a couple of my setups. Hopefully this guy will show himself but I'm not holding breath waiting, lol!


----------



## superslamsam

Quick question: I'm going to go to my camp in Potter county for the week of Oct. 30th to Nov. 4th for the archery bear season that coincides with deer season that week. I have a doe tag for my camp wma...if I shoot a doe is it legal to hunt over the gut pile and hope that a bear might show up? Not sure if that is considered "baiting" or not? I think it's legal, just wanted to ask here first. I will probably call a GCO to clarify. Thanks!


----------



## vonfoust

superslamsam said:


> Quick question: I'm going to go to my camp in Potter county for the week of Oct. 30th to Nov. 4th for the archery bear season that coincides with deer season that week. I have a doe tag for my camp wma...if I shoot a doe is it legal to hunt over the gut pile and hope that a bear might show up? Not sure if that is considered "baiting" or not? I think it's legal, just wanted to ask here first. I will probably call a GCO to clarify. Thanks!


I would call a GCO as I would never go just by what I read on a forum, no matter how credible someone seems. The way I read and 'heard' it is that as long as you do not move the gut pile it is not baiting. Once you move it then it becomes baiting. Basically, shoot and hope it falls in a good spot?? :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I would call a GCO as I would never go just by what I read on a forum, no matter how credible someone seems. The way I read and 'heard' it is that as long as you do not move the gut pile it is not baiting. Once you move it then it becomes baiting. Basically, shoot and hope it falls in a good spot?? :wink:


Just spoke with the NC Region office in Jersey Shore....it is perfectly legal to hunt over the remains of a legally field dressed animal. The corespondent also highlighted that deer can be field dressed at any point but THEY MUST BE PROPERLY TAGGED before they are moved. I followed with the anticipated question...I harvest a deer from stand "x", tag it and move it to a more desirable bear area at stand "y", field dress it there.....her response "perfectly legal" - I complimented how quick she was to have the answer and she followed with they have been receiving this exact call frequently.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## nick060200

dougell said:


> I've never seen a buck or got picture of one at a scrape in daylight hours prior to Oct 20th.Not saying it can't happen but that's just my experience.


I was out this morning and had a nice 8pt come in on the scrape at 1st light. i waited on a shot and he just never presented one. he walked off and about 1.5 hours later i start to lower my bow out of the tree and the same deer was standing about 30yds away looking at my bow and spooked. i had no clue he was there. he was headed back to the scrape. it was just so thick, i couldn't see him, until he moved his head. im gonna try again next tuesday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A few more hopefully helpful tips - thanks again Billy for the reminder about the orange.....











here is the chart that PAGC puts out...you see the field dressed weight and how it converts to live weight and estimated edible return










Interestingly the PGAC rep told me that more and more folks are not field dressing their deer where they fall. She attributed that to several reasons ranging from the proliferation of ATV and UTV access, to concerns about CWD, and even folks wanting to dress and wash their game in a stream...thought it was interesting....I've always tagged and dressed where they fell, primarily because my small ass couldn't drag one that wasn't at least about 30lbs lighter (lol)....

Good luck guys...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Just spoke with the NC Region office in Jersey Shore....it is perfectly legal to hunt over the remains of a legally field dressed animal. The corespondent also highlighted that deer can be field dressed at any point but THEY MUST BE PROPERLY TAGGED before they are moved. I followed with the anticipated question...I harvest a deer from stand "x", tag it and move it to a more desirable bear area at stand "y", field dress it there.....her response "perfectly legal" - I complimented how quick she was to have the answer and she followed with they have been receiving this exact call frequently.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Joe


Ah, so drag to where you want the gut pile then proceed. Makes it a little easier as you have the guts wrapped up nicely for dragging and placement this way as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Ah, so drag to where you want the gut pile then proceed. Makes it a little easier as you have the guts wrapped up nicely for dragging and placement this way as well.


To be honest, I was surprised, but she was quick with the reply and confident in her delivery. I have poured through the digest and the regulations and cannot find anything to the contrary...probably a good set for yotes too....

Joe


----------



## dougell

I would get the name of the person who said that.Hunting over a gut pile is certainly legal but it becomes questionable when you place it there for the sole purpose of hunting over it and different WCO interpret the law differently.If you kill a bear in archery season,you can pretty much count on walking a WCO back to where it was killed


----------



## Charman03

Busiest time of the year for wco's next week, waiting at the Archery hunters vehicle and nail them for walking out of the woods after dark with no flo orange on.


----------



## j.d.m.

Hoping this next week is good. Weather is looking to be perfect, and the 3rd week of October has always been good for buck showing up in daylight hours.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Crisp 19 degrees this morning in Wyoming made our way into Idaho at this point and have seen just piles of antelope along the way.


Getting pumped for it now









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

In the home stretch! Good luck. I bet the elk are still bugling some.


----------



## vonfoust

Beautiful!


----------



## NEDYARB

I have never hunted so many south winds in my life. This is getting crazy. Every time I get ready to go I check the wind. Every time it's ESE or SSE. Luckily I have a couple stands for it but cum on . Rant over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

In my stand for the evening. A little cooler than what it's been. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> I would get the name of the person who said that.Hunting over a gut pile is certainly legal but it becomes questionable when you place it there for the sole purpose of hunting over it and different WCO interpret the law differently.If you kill a bear in archery season,you can pretty much count on walking a WCO back to where it was killed


A few years ago I found a dead doe during archery bear season. I asked the local WCO about the legality of hunting over the remains. He said it was perfectly legal as long as I didn't move it. After it was moved it would have been illegal. I'm not doubting what Joe was told, but it's a pretty gray area imho and not one I think I want to get in to. I don't see much difference in the moving a carcass to field dress it in an area where you want to entice bears vs.dumping butchering scraps.


----------



## dougell

I agree.Not everything you hear from WCO's or from people in the regional offices is completely true.

• Hunt on areas where arti fi cial or natural bait, hay, grain, fruit,
nuts, salt, chemicals, minerals or other foods – including residue
– are used, or have been used as an enti cement to lure
wildlife within the past 30 days;

When you specifically move an animal to gut it,you are in fact doing that to entice an animal.Would every WCO interpret it that way and tag you?That I don't know but I'd have the name of the person from the PGC who said you can do that in case you have to fight it.I'm generally a PGC supporter but when it comes to archery bears,they look into most of them,at least in certain districts and you're guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## LetThemGrow

NEDYARB said:


> I have never hunted so many south winds in my life. This is getting crazy. Every time I get ready to go I check the wind. Every time it's ESE or SSE. Luckily I have a couple stands for it but cum on . Rant over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does seem like I need to position more stands for SE winds next year.


----------



## superslamsam

Dougell, I'm in no way disputing what you're saying, but I've talked to a few successful bear archery hunters and they said that wco's never accompanied them back to the kill site? I always assumed that was more of a rumor than anything? Maybe it just depends on the wco? Can anyone who's actually killed a bear in archery season comment on whether or not they had to show the kill site to a wco?


----------



## dougell

I personally know three guys who killed bears or were on hand when they were killed and a WCO had them take them back to where the bear was killed.All are stand up guys and all were less than impressed with the way they handled it.I'm pretty good friends with our local WCO and asked him about it.He checks out the one's he has a funny feeling about but doesn't go out on all of them.One guy killed a bear three years in a row with a bow and he was positive the guy was baiting them.When the guy took him to the alleged kill site where the bear was gutted,it was pretty obvious that the bear was moved to that spot and not killed there.He couldn't prove anything but he'll be watching him from now on.Every WCO handles their district differently but certain districts you can expect an investigation into every archery kill.They figure at least 20% are being baited.


----------



## dougell

With that said,I'm not sure about the legality of having to do that if they ask.


----------



## Applebag

Missions95 said:


> Found pics on the cam at one of my public land spots from 11:30 this morning. I got into the stand at 3:30 and haven’t seen a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s awesome. I have been considering hanging a few cans on public land but I’m very hesitant. Worried they might get stolen. What is your experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

This one is way back in on state forest where very few people go, I put a cable lock on it, and I run the browning strike force cams which are small and blend in well, I’ve only gotten pics of one person back there so far and he didn’t appear to see the camera.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Had a small 7 and spike come through. The 7 is checking scrapes and I can hear him rubbing in the cedars. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

I haven’t had any problems so far, but I would probably be careful especially in high traffic areas of state land.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

I feel like the areas I’m in don’t get very busy until the week of November 1 when things heat up and all the crossbows come out. I really would like some nighttime pics of an area I found. Literally over 20 rubs of all sizes in a small area with beds all over. I’m thinking it’s a small bachelor group area that is no longer active but I’d really love to know for sure. If they’re actively using it I would wait for the right wind and sit all day. I’m still figuring out this area. Haven’t seen one deer in the stand so far across 3 sits. Getting antsy. I miss my private spot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Yeah I wouldn’t be afraid to put a camera up, I wouldn’t put a reconyx out there, but my personal opinion is most guys aren’t walking around with bolt cutters, so if it’s cabeled up good, they’re going to have to really want it to come back and steal it. Worse case if they’re that determined it’s a $100 loss, but for me I’d rather take the risk, and try to find out what’s around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

superslamsam said:


> Dougell, I'm in no way disputing what you're saying, but I've talked to a few successful bear archery hunters and they said that wco's never accompanied them back to the kill site? I always assumed that was more of a rumor than anything? Maybe it just depends on the wco? Can anyone who's actually killed a bear in archery season comment on whether or not they had to show the kill site to a wco?


The WCO didn't check the one my brother killed a few years ago. I know him fairly well, plus he was swamped with having to process other bears that year. I believe they check more kill sites than they don't. I'm not sure what would happen if you refuse to show them. It's my understanding they need reasonable suspicion to investigate on private property. Not sure how that would fall.

What part of Potter are you going to be hunting?


----------



## KylePA

Punched my first 5c tag tonight around 5:20. A nice 11yard shot. Stuck around til dark to see if a friend wanted to join her, but only saw a 1.5 year old six point. It's always nice when they run towards the house as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Kyle not seeing many moving around that area right now


----------



## Mathias

Well done Kyle!


----------



## Billy H

Nice shootin Kyle.


----------



## Billy H

I'm reading with interest about WCO checking bear kill sites. I do everything to the best of my ability to do things legal. I'm a really laid back guy but I would most likely tell the WCO TO GO POUND SAND if he wanted me to take him to the site of the kill with no probable cause. It's pure BS for them to randomly pick and choose who has to do that based on any number of factors one being how busy they are. Either make it required for every single person to do that, or don't do it at all.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Way to go Kyle!

Got some good sparring on video...


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle.

Great footage LTG.


----------



## superslamsam

I'm sure many won't agree with this, BUT....we can't even have two weeks of peace and quiet to Bow hunt! Muzzle loader, squirrel, etc... shots all morning and just had a guy come bumbling through, didn't even notice me until twenty yards away, despite me whistling and waving my bright orange hat like a lunatic....and after all that he waves and walks right up through the middle of the bedding area that I'm hunting the perimeter of. I understand everybody has the same right to hunt however they want and I'm fine with it...just frustrating to work hard and do your homework to have it all go up in smoke! Just needed to vent. Lol. Good luck to everyone who's out!


----------



## Mathias

Next week we can mix in some high power rifle days too!!!


----------



## pope125

Had the buck that probably made this rub at 50 yards last night. Hell of a buck !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice video LTG


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Next week we can mix in some high power rifle days too!!!


Your favorite time of the year Matt.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Had the buck that probably made this rub at 50 yards last night. Hell of a buck !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No video or pics Bob?


----------



## Mathias

Not a hater Nick, really....but the addition of these special seasons during archery is a head scratcher for sure.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Found these upstate









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> No video or pics Bob?


No, not yet !!! I need to get him killed soon , I am afraid once the rut kicks in who knows were he is going to go . Huge body , 5.5 + , long main beams , heavy , fully mature . The pisser is he walked probably 10 yards past the other stand I got in there . Not sure why is was hanging around that fawn, maybe he likes them young .


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Not a hater Nick, really....but the addition of these special seasons during archery is a head scratcher for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


At least the special seasons are short and over before November. If they ran into November and the rut, that would really suck.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> No, not yet !!! I need to get him killed soon , I am afraid once the rut kicks in who knows were he is going to go . Huge body , 5.5 + , long main beams , heavy , fully mature . The pisser is he walked probably 10 yards past the other stand I got in there . *Not sure why is was hanging around that fawn, maybe he likes them young* .


He's the Harvey Weinstein of the deer world.


----------



## NEDYARB

Punched a tag in 2b last night. The warm weather makes things a little difficult.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrtas NED.

Matt, how many of those chestnut trees are in that spot? Starting to seem like these trees are making a bit of a comeback.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats. I'm having a heck of a time finding does this year. Lots of small bucks


----------



## fap1800

Nice kills!

I'm back home after getting skunked this morning. You me and both, Scott. I swear, I can't buy a doe sighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Got to Boise yesterday to pick up our 4th at the airport and watched a snow showers blow into the mountains. 

Head into base camp tents today 20 degrees and fresh coat of powder but will be warming up and sunny here the next few days.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Didn't get out once this week. I don't think that has happened for me before, not getting out once for a full week in the middle of October. I'll just look at it as having put less pressure on my spots.


----------



## nicko

Awesome taunto! Love the updates.


----------



## Billy H

Way to go ned.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Not a hater Nick, really....but the addition of these special seasons during archery is a head scratcher for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


In some ways I agree. The early muzzleloader season was a tool to knock back doe population. Tag allotment changes would indicate that we have achieved that, so why on earth we still have that season is beyond me?

As for 3 days of youth, I'm surely biased this year as my 10 year old son will be trying for his first deer.


----------



## perryhunter4

I saw 3 doe come barreling through this morning, too fast to get bow up. Last night I had a pretty nice 7 rub, scrape, fling dirt, etc....for quite sometime about 50 yards out. Had him at about 35 at one pt with a tough angle and decided to pass. It was really fun watching him go to town though. Saw 11 other doe and a spike yesterday both AM and PM. 
Relative to these seasons, I agree. I definitely don't agree with having a rifle overlap during archery and then also allowing folks to use rifles for fall turkey hunting. No reason a rifle is needed to hunt turkeys. I can't argue with giving the youth and senior opportunity however, just don't like it being the time it is. Bring it in Wednesday-Friday the week before our archery opener. I was shocked I didn't hear muzzy shots this morning...def not like in years past.


----------



## perryhunter4

Also congrats to all you guys that killed over the past week. I was getting excited til this temp started creeping back up with humidity. May go out a little later this evening. 
Taunto - picks are awesome. Wish we had snow here right now


----------



## Mathias

Good luck to him LTG, no issues whatsoever with youth seasons.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Snow! Keep em coming Taunto...


----------



## TauntoHawk

Probably my last update about 1pm we're gonna lose service for the rest of the week but weather looks great and everyone we've talked to said it should be a killer opening week that there's lots of elk this year and it's the first little cold snap even though it should warm up as the week goes a little each day. 

Good luck to those at home going out and stay safe in the orange muzzleloader crowd. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Last update McCall Idaho is gorgeous... lots of awesome country out there but this place will be a hard one to not return to









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Beautiful. Safe and successful hunting!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Hunted yesterday afternoon in SE Pa. had 2 young bucks in range. Also had 2 gobblers go by. Don?t see them often in my area.


----------



## superslamsam

Sometimes you just can't catch a break. Right at primetime about a half dozen quads and side by side come ripping through about seventy yards from my stand. Public land, but not supposed to be any atv's on it! Revving engines as much as possible and yelling and screaming. Unreal


----------



## fap1800

I'm feeling sick to my stomach. Boneheaded move on my part. Around 530 I thought I heard grunting. Sure enough a nice 8 is trailing a lone doe. The doe crosses directly in front of my stand and I range her at 30. A few minutes later the 8 takes a slightly higher line at 35. I draw, hold and release. The arrow looks to deflect and the buck scampers off stopping about 80 yards away. His left front leg is lifted. I pull up my binos and he's bleeding pretty good around the knee. At this point I'm at a loss. I'm thinking it deflected but there's nothing in the way. Go over it over and over and I think what I did was gap the wrong pins. Instead of 30 and 40 I gapped 20 and 30. Can't say enough how disgusted I am with myself especially coming back from WY and taking an elk. I got down and retrieved the arrow. Lost one of the bleeders from the Viper. Went to where I last saw him and there was some decent blood. What are the chances he bleeds out? I don't want to push him so I'm going out at first light. I suck. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> I'm feeling sick to my stomach. Boneheaded move on my part. Around 530 I thought I heard grunting. Sure enough a nice 8 is trailing a lone doe. The doe crosses directly in front of my stand and I range her at 30. A few minutes later the 8 takes a slightly higher line at 35. I draw, hold and release. The arrow looks to deflect and the buck scampers off stopping about 80 yards away. His left front leg is lifted. I pull up my binos and he's bleeding pretty good around the knee. At this point I'm at a loss. I'm thinking it deflected but there's nothing in the way. Go over it over and over and I think what I did was gap the wrong pins. Instead of 30 and 40 I gapped 20 and 30. Can't say enough how disgusted I am with myself especially coming back from WY and taking an elk. I got down and retrieved the arrow. Lost one of the bleeders from the Viper. Went to where I last saw him and there was some decent blood. What are the chances he bleeds out? I don't want to push him so I'm going out at first light. I suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want help give me a shout . You think you hit him in the shoulder , or low shoulder ??


----------



## bsmfine

fap1800 said:


> I'm feeling sick to my stomach. Boneheaded move on my part. Around 530 I thought I heard grunting. Sure enough a nice 8 is trailing a lone doe. The doe crosses directly in front of my stand and I range her at 30. A few minutes later the 8 takes a slightly higher line at 35. I draw, hold and release. The arrow looks to deflect and the buck scampers off stopping about 80 yards away. His left front leg is lifted. I pull up my binos and he's bleeding pretty good around the knee. At this point I'm at a loss. I'm thinking it deflected but there's nothing in the way. Go over it over and over and I think what I did was gap the wrong pins. Instead of 30 and 40 I gapped 20 and 30. Can't say enough how disgusted I am with myself especially coming back from WY and taking an elk. I got down and retrieved the arrow. Lost one of the bleeders from the Viper. Went to where I last saw him and there was some decent blood. What are the chances he bleeds out? I don't want to push him so I'm going out at first light. I suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am thinking you probably did hit something prior to getting to the deer. You said it was hit near the knee and that seems like a lot of drop for only being one pin off? Either way it sucks and i feel for ya. Hopefully get another shot at him this season. good luck


----------



## fap1800

Thanks Bob. I have to knock on some doors tomorrow. He crossed the line and the neighbor is new and just plastered posted signs. 

The shot definitely hit the knee. I retrieved the arrow and there's not on obstruction. I'm shooting 520 grains so a pin off would make sense if I did gap and put the 30 at the bottom thinking it was the 40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> Thanks Bob. I have to knock on some doors tomorrow. He crossed the line and the neighbor is new and just plastered posted signs.
> 
> The shot definitely hit the knee. I retrieved the arrow and there's not on obstruction. I'm shooting 520 grains so a pin off would make sense if I did gap and put the 30 at the bottom thinking it was the 40.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is and artery that runs down the front legs .


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> There is and artery that runs down the front legs .


He was licking around his knee so even if I hit a big vein he'll probably keep the wound open. Hopefully I find him if not then I'm hoping the trail thins out he clots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black_chill

This year has been pleasantly surprising for us at our 70 acre property in western PA. We have seen our 2 biggest bucks on camera (both 9 points) within 45 yards during daylight.

My brother took the 3 hour trip by himself yesterday and hunted last night and today. Last night he had about 35 deer out in front of him in our 20 acre field, including about 5 bucks, the biggest of which was about a 95" 8 point at 20 yards. My brother passed on that 8 point last night and tonight, both at about 20 yards. He saw the 2nd biggest 9 point this morning but didn't have a good shot at him. He said he saw 12 this morning. Not sure how many he saw in the field tonight, but I would guess he got to double digits.

We will regularly see 20+ deer in that field at a time until they get spooked. Our buddy saw 28 deer in our field on October 3rd, including the biggest 9 at about 40 yards (he had some complications with his safety harness or he would have shot), he got a 10 point from the same spot at 42 yards last year.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6271925

I’ve had several small bucks visit my post. Doesn’t appear that they’ve engaged it however. I scuffed it up and added some doe urine. Hunted the Friday morning, it was a cool 43 degrees, but not much movement. 2 small bucks trailed a doe past.
Picked up my venison, my processor said it’s been a rather uneventful couple of weeks.
Looks like the warmth will continue this week/weekend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Found these upstate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Find a good ambush site close by....you won’t regret it...

Joe


----------



## ironeyes969

All these pics are getting me excited! Im heading to Catawissa at the end of the month for a week long visit! Gonna do some bowhunting while Im there, hope it cools down a bit!


----------



## nicko

Testing Tapatalk to post pics











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

It worked!! First pic I’ve been able to post in 3 months.


----------



## Charman03

Anybody think deer might be moving tomorrow morning?


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> He was licking around his knee so even if I hit a big vein he'll probably keep the wound open. Hopefully I find him if not then I'm hoping the trail thins out he clots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any luck today fap?


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Any luck today fap?


Nope. We called it off a little while ago. Been out since 7. We found his bed and there was a decent amount of blood but not enough to think the wound was mortal. We did a 360 from the bed and weren't able to find anymore blood. The mist overnight didn't help matters either. At that point we grid searched, which is tough with a half dozen or so properties in the area. Most of the neighbors are fine but we couldn't get access to one heavily posted property that backs up to a state park. 

My gut says he'll make it, but I'm still disgusted with myself. Just a dumbass mistake that should have never happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironeyes969

Fap, mistakes happen and the fact you're upset means you actually give a darn, so that's good. Dont get discouraged, keep going, and the next time you get a shot you wont make the same mistake. Sorry it happened, but dont let it beat you up too bad.


----------



## Billy H

You did what you needed to do. Beating yourself up won't change a thing. Get back in the tree and get her done.


----------



## pope125

Things happen I dont care how long you been bowhunting , you did what you needed to do thats all you can ask of yourself . I will say I hate like hell those in between yardeges. Go in your yard fling a few arrows and you'll be good to go .


----------



## stillern

fap1800 said:


> I'm feeling sick to my stomach. Boneheaded move on my part. Around 530 I thought I heard grunting. Sure enough a nice 8 is trailing a lone doe. The doe crosses directly in front of my stand and I range her at 30. A few minutes later the 8 takes a slightly higher line at 35. I draw, hold and release. The arrow looks to deflect and the buck scampers off stopping about 80 yards away. His left front leg is lifted. I pull up my binos and he's bleeding pretty good around the knee. At this point I'm at a loss. I'm thinking it deflected but there's nothing in the way. Go over it over and over and I think what I did was gap the wrong pins. Instead of 30 and 40 I gapped 20 and 30. Can't say enough how disgusted I am with myself especially coming back from WY and taking an elk. I got down and retrieved the arrow. Lost one of the bleeders from the Viper. Went to where I last saw him and there was some decent blood. What are the chances he bleeds out? I don't want to push him so I'm going out at first light. I suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the off leg?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Are your fletchings covered? Could very well be all muscle bleeds like crazy then stops


----------



## fap1800

It was the front side leg. The arrow had no sign of penetration. No blood or hair. Only thing was a broken bleeder on the head.

I did get some good news. One of the neighbors we spoke with was out walking her dogs a few hours ago and she jumped the buck. He was bedded and there was a little blood. She said he had a little limp but looked fine other than that. I drove over and thanked her. She's a bit of a deer lover, but not anti hunting at all. 

I feel quite a bit better now. Thanks, guys for your encouragement. Appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

It happens bro yea they're resilient for sure. Go get him


----------



## fap1800

I don't think I'll be gapping pins anymore. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha I say the same thing bro. It's not bad crap happens but push it off as it wasn't meant to be and give it another go


----------



## Mathias

SE Pa guys, are you finding the Spotted Lanternfly in your area?


----------



## jacobh

Matt tons at my moms house. She bought a spray. Also wrapped trunk of tree with sticky fly paper!!! They're terrible. This is in Limerick. Killed hundreds so far there


----------



## pope125

There only on certain trees at my house , I had a guy come and we sprayed all the trees that visually had them . There came from overseas on a pallet of stone that was sent to a stone quarry in Reading .


----------



## Mathias

Scott, checked a cam out back and they are everywhere. First I’ve seen. What spray works, a web search yielded vague results at best.


----------



## pope125

Put out another 5 cameras yesterday , trying to get a picture of this big guy . I will be hunting pretty had to try and get this buck killed before I leave on 11/9 .


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Scott, checked a cam out back and they are everywhere. First I’ve seen. What spray works, a web search yielded vague results at best.


Have you seen all the **** they leave at the base of the trees they are on ?


----------



## Mathias

Geez, now we need to import ‘stone’ from overseas. 
All of this bad stuff seems to come from China and se Asia.

They’re on maples here.


----------



## Mathias

Bob, I’ll have to check. I was surprised to see them today.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Bob.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I'll ask my mom what she's using. Fly paper or any stick paper catches them too. There is a mixture u dump at base of tree that kills them too. Same spray can be used on them directly. Watch when u spray them the little suckers jump


----------



## jacobh

Bob u talking about the eggs? That's what u have to scrape off. Destroy them. They're disgusting little bugs


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Bob, I’ll have to check. I was surprised to see them today.


I also herd there was a quarantine area , and they added more counties to that area . There is a law in effect that no firewood that is in the quarantine is to leave that area , also herd that the trees guys that do tree work on your property the wood is not suppose to leave your property .


----------



## jacobh

Matt if u take duct tape and put stick side out will work good too. Traps a fair amount of them plus it's cheaper then fly tape. My dad lives in boyertown and they're so bad there the dept of agriculture is stepping in. My dad signed papers for them to cut down trees destroyed by them and leave "target" trees then not sure what they do to kill them at that point yet


----------



## jacobh

They seem to love my moms maple trees and sycamores


----------



## jacobh

Matt ace hardware on ridge pike sold my mom the spray if u don't want to wait to hear back about the name. It's a concentrate. Just tell them u need stuff to kill lantern flies that's what she did. As soon as she gets back to me I'll post the name


----------



## primal-bow

Mathias said:


> SE Pa guys, are you finding the Spotted Lanternfly in your area?


what's a Spotted Lanternfly? are they bad for deer?


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Geez, now we need to import ‘stone’ from overseas.
> All of this bad stuff seems to come from China and se Asia.
> 
> They’re on maples here.


I have only seen them on Maples whenever I run into them. I try calling them in each time I see them....


----------



## yetihunter1

primal-bow said:


> what's a Spotted Lanternfly? are they bad for deer?


Not bad for deer per say but bad for certain trees, like maples, in our area. They are an invasive species with no natural predators that are wrecking havoc on maples and other trees in the area. They look like grey moths with black dots on them and when they fly you see a bright red underside to the wings. If you find one you are bound to find a million more in the vicinity.


----------



## primal-bow

yetihunter1 said:


> Not bad for deer per say but bad for certain trees, like maples, in our area. They are an invasive species with no natural predators that are wrecking havoc on maples and other trees in the area. They look like grey moths with black dots on them and when they fly you see a bright red underside to the wings. If you find one you are bound to find a million more in the vicinity.


thanks,
i though they were the flys that cause blue tongue


----------



## Mathias

Lil *******s









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

There are thousands of them in the trees all around my one stand. Especially the maples. Wasn't sure what they were so I looked them up. These things must multiply like crazy, and they seem to be constantly moving. First the ash trees with the emerald ash borer, now maples with this thing. Have not seen them around my house yet.


----------



## fap1800

Matt, a pyrethrin spray will knock them out. I use the Demon WP that you mix with water and spray for carpenter ants. That stuff will kill any insect that comes in contact with it and it will usually be effective for at least a month. Just be careful with that stuff. Wear a respirator or mask and immediately change your clothes when you're done. I generally just go take a shower.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are all through Downingtown, West Chester, Glenmoore...find some maples and you'll find them,,,also had a bunch on some shag-bark hickory that are burried back in Marsh Creek.

On another note, buddy got his first ever deer with bow in Marsh Creek on Saturday, man was he stoked. Glad to see if for him, he's been working hard at it...I on the other hand have been busy with a litany of things that have kept me out of a tree...Sat afternoon would have been nice, but I was buried. Hoping to get out this week a few times before I take Ty up state for the special youth season. Looks like we'll have anywhere between 5-10 folks up. The first wave leaves tomorrow, the last maybe only coming up for Sat.

Joe


----------



## PAtrout1

anyone seeing scrapes yet? its been hotter than hades in sw pa and the activity has been dismal to say the least. I'm not getting discouraged as i dont usually see a lot of movement until around halloween. It sure would be nice to have this weather break though...


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> There are thousands of them in the trees all around my one stand. Especially the maples. Wasn't sure what they were so I looked them up. These things must multiply like crazy, and they seem to be constantly moving. First the ash trees with the emerald ash borer, now maples with this thing. Have not seen them around my house yet.


The emerald ash borer migrated from Ohio I believe.Several years ago they put up these purple boxes in trees all over the place to monitor how bad they were spreading.As of about two years ago,I haven't seen a single ash tree that wasn't dead or dying.My brother owns about 50 acres in Wyoming county and he had every ash tree cut last year because they were all infested.Until then,I didn't realize it had spread that far east so quickly.I never even heard of this newest pest until about a month ago.Is it killing the trees?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAtrout1 said:


> anyone seeing scrapes yet? its been hotter than hades in sw pa and the activity has been dismal to say the least. I'm not getting discouraged as i dont usually see a lot of movement until around halloween. It sure would be nice to have this weather break though...


Saw a few in SE Pa Friday afternoon walking to my stand.


----------



## River420Bottom

PAtrout1 said:


> anyone seeing scrapes yet? its been hotter than hades in sw pa and the activity has been dismal to say the least. I'm not getting discouraged as i dont usually see a lot of movement until around halloween. It sure would be nice to have this weather break though...


Should get our break this week heading into next saw a 4 year old 10 checking a woodline making scrapes on my way into work this morning, saw some more buck sign popping up Saturday evening when I was out, planning to hunt a couple fresh ones as soon as I get the right wind this week


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> The emerald ash borer migrated from Ohio I believe.Several years ago they put up these purple boxes in trees all over the place to monitor how bad they were spreading.As of about two years ago,I haven't seen a single ash tree that wasn't dead or dying.My brother owns about 50 acres in Wyoming county and he had every ash tree cut last year because they were all infested.Until then,I didn't realize it had spread that far east so quickly.I never even heard of this newest pest until about a month ago.Is it killing the trees?


Just about every ash on my parents' property is affected. Local forestry guy says the best thing to do is cut them all down. I have wood burner as our main source of heat for the winter and ash is basically all I burn. A free and readily available supply. Interestingly enough, my in-laws had a maple taken down last year that was dying and I took the wood. Sure enough, when I went to split, the ash bore was in the maple.


----------



## bblue21

Heading out tonight and tomorrow. Finally caught a NW wind. I been waiting for a week to have the wind, temp, and time off of work all line up. Tonight’s the night. Had a big 10 skirt me last time I was in this spot. I’ll be waiting tonight!!


----------



## PAtrout1

the Laurel Mtns have been devastated by the borer. Every Ash is flaking and peeling bark off. its sad to see.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAtrout1 said:


> anyone seeing scrapes yet? its been hotter than hades in sw pa and the activity has been dismal to say the least. I'm not getting discouraged as i dont usually see a lot of movement until around halloween. It sure would be nice to have this weather break though...


I just came in from point camera cards from five different cameras. I counted 11 scrapes, three of which look like they were opened at some point this morning. If the thermostat in my car is accurate it’s 55° right now. Almost to 16° temperature drop from Friday


----------



## 12-Ringer

I would’ve loved to get out on the Glenmore property this afternoon, but that doesn’t look like it’s going to happen. I might get a chance to sit closer to home in 5D. I’ll have to wait and see how things play out over the next hour.


----------



## bblue21

Tomorrow morning is gonna be 35 degrees here in 2b. Might actually feel like hunting season


----------



## nicko

Spotted laternflys are in droves up at my parents house. They have a couple "tree of heaven" trees in their yard that attracts them. Hundreds of them on one tree.


----------



## PAtrout1

bblue21 said:


> Tomorrow morning is gonna be 35 degrees here in 2b. Might actually feel like hunting season


of course, the good days i am in the office. This weekend supposed to feel like miami beach. dreamin of november


----------



## rogersb

PAtrout1 said:


> anyone seeing scrapes yet? its been hotter than hades in sw pa and the activity has been dismal to say the least. I'm not getting discouraged as i dont usually see a lot of movement until around halloween. It sure would be nice to have this weather break though...


I saw 4 Saturday. I saw a nice 8 making one Thursday night driving home around 7:30pm.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

On stand now in SE Pa. between a standing corn field and a bedding area. Beautiful afternoon! Feels like fall finally.


----------



## JESSEGARRISON

That's good to hear about your buddy getting it done at Marsh Creek. I am excited to sit out there more. I am use to have a stand on private property. Now I have to do a little more scouting to find that perfect area. 

Any tips for that area?



12-Ringer said:


> They are all through Downingtown, West Chester, Glenmoore...find some maples and you'll find them,,,also had a bunch on some shag-bark hickory that are burried back in Marsh Creek.
> 
> On another note, buddy got his first ever deer with bow in Marsh Creek on Saturday, man was he stoked. Glad to see if for him, he's been working hard at it...I on the other hand have been busy with a litany of things that have kept me out of a tree...Sat afternoon would have been nice, but I was buried. Hoping to get out this week a few times before I take Ty up state for the special youth season. Looks like we'll have anywhere between 5-10 folks up. The first wave leaves tomorrow, the last maybe only coming up for Sat.
> 
> Joe


----------



## nicko

Frost warning for the property I hunt in 5C Berks from 4am to 9am tomorrow.


----------



## LetThemGrow

HNTRDAVE said:


> On stand now in SE Pa. between a standing corn field and a bedding area. Beautiful afternoon! Feels like fall finally.


Sounds promising! Feels great outside but schedule not working tonight...hopefully tomorrow morning.


----------



## fap1800

Curious to hear from everyone what's the earliest you've seen a legit buck beginning to rut. The 8pter I should have killed on Saturday the 14th was grunting and trailing a doe. Granted that's not full blown rutting, but it's easily the earliest I've ever witnessed something like that in my 25 plus years of hunting.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Curious to hear from everyone what's the earliest you've seen a legit buck beginning to rut. The 8pter I should have killed on Saturday the 14th was grunting and trailing a doe. Granted that's not full blown rutting, but it's easily the earliest I've ever witnessed something like that in my 25 plus years of hunting.


 I have seen it as early as October 11 or 12th. Even though November is known as the main rut month, there will be a small handful of does that will come into heat in October just like you’ll have some coming into heat in December.


----------



## Viper69

Land owner saw my target buck cross his field two days ago at 11 am on a doe. I guess you never know

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Curious to hear from everyone what's the earliest you've seen a legit buck beginning to rut. The 8pter I should have killed on Saturday the 14th was grunting and trailing a doe. Granted that's not full blown rutting, but it's easily the earliest I've ever witnessed something like that in my 25 plus years of hunting.


That big 10 I had at 80 yards last Tuesday 10/9...was hot on the trail of a doe that looked to be a yearling. He was not letting her leave his sight, I call it “the walk”....if I didn’t know better I would have thought it was mid-November. 

The BIG buck...don’t really chase all that often, at least doe. I have watched several mature buck (4.5 years+) chase buck away from a doe like crazy. I watched a buck one time chase 5 others away, he had her pinned againsta steep creek bank and was literally standing in the creek fending others away...at times chasing them up to 30-40 yards only to double back at lightening pace to keep an eye on his lady.

When the BIG boys have their lady friend picked out, they’ll simply follow along keeping a close eye, close enough that no one else moves in, but far enough to get her running all over the place. They’ve been there done that before.

Not saying they won’t “chase” because many of us have been lucky enough to see it; however when deer density and buck to die ratio is as screwed up as it is around here....the best time to see the biggest buck on the move is when the first and last doe of the season are coming into cycle.....at least that’s my experience.

This week will be a GOOD week for folks to get out...too bad we’re joined with the orange army[emoji15]

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Rockin and rolling in this tree. Feel like I'm in the crows nest of a pirate ship


----------



## r2kauffman

Cool and breezy in 2a. Loving this cooler weather and hoping the deer will really be moving this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Good to hear, Nick & Joe. I've heard the little guys grunting this early and have seen them dogging a doe, but this was the first time I've witnessed a legit shooter do it. He was keeping his distance, but was definitely interested. 

Speaking of chasing, a few years back we had a nice 9pt at my parents' show up right around late October. Not really wide, but heavy horned. Definitely an old warrior. I had a close encounter with him once, but just couldn't make it happen. Anyway, it was Sunday afternoon, mid November and maybe even the day after the archery season closed, but I was checking cams and I hear all sorts of racket...leaves, stinks, everything. I look back and it was that big 9 running a doe full tilt. I mean they were both shot out of a cannon and literally ran right by me not 50 yards away. Prolly didn't even know I was there. Last I ever saw of him. Not many of the big ones make it through the slugger season in my area.


----------



## Mathias

Beauty of a afternoon to be out, wish I was.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

This guy is standing under my stand at 7:15pm Saturday night. I have couple dozen shots of him...he’s not in the same ballpark of the 10, but not bad....I’m guessing 3.5...a few years ago he wouldn’t even get my attention, but given the uncertainty of this property I hope he doesn’t tempt me...










Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> This guy is standing under my stand at 7:15pm Saturday night. I have couple dozen shots of him...he’s not in the same ballpark of the 10, but not bad....I’m guessing 3.5...a few years ago he wouldn’t even get my attention, but given the uncertainty of this property I hope he doesn’t tempt me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I don't know. I'd have a hard time passing him if he walked by my stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

What a beautiful morning...have a good feeling! Settled in and waiting for a good one to come by....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good luck!


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Joe will be checking in for updates


----------



## Matt Musto

I had planned on going out tonight but that fell through yesterday with some things coming up. I went to pull my card after work yesterday before doing some things I had planned and they fell through and I didn't have enough time to get back to my stand. The best two wind evenings of this week wasted away. I did sit in the tree behind my house for the last 40 minutes of light but didn't see anything. Not sure I'll get out at all this week or next. Good luck to those who are hunting.


----------



## NEDYARB

Beautiful morning to be out. To bad I am working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Cool and quiet up in 5C Berks right now.


----------



## Ryanp019

Cool and nothing moving yet 4b


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAtrout1

12-Ringer said:


> I just came in from point camera cards from five different cameras. I counted 11 scrapes, three of which look like they were opened at some point this morning. If the thermostat in my car is accurate it’s 55° right now. Almost to 16° temperature drop from Friday


Wow. thats pretty good. figures the weather finally turns perfect in the morning and i have to work


----------



## Kighty7

Some does come into estrus earlier than others. So you will see a false rut as those does will be getting chased. We had a doe in our area that would come into estrus in the middle of October every year. we would hunt her core area during those weeks. My buddy killed a nice 154 inch 10 last year, he was trailing her and sticking lose to her. He was set up in her core area.


----------



## loutzenhiser

Cool with a light breeze in my office. Son of a...

Went out last evening after work, didn't see a thing. Was a little disappointed. Gone head out again this evening. 

I took off the week of the 30th. Sure hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## nicko

No movement at all. Kicked up two that were bedded while relocating to a different stand. The mock scrape I started in front of the stand i’m sitting now looks to be getting regular action.


----------



## yetihunter1

today is a day I really hate that you have to work for a living during hunting season......


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> Curious to hear from everyone what's the earliest you've seen a legit buck beginning to rut. The 8pter I should have killed on Saturday the 14th was grunting and trailing a doe. Granted that's not full blown rutting, but it's easily the earliest I've ever witnessed something like that in my 25 plus years of hunting.


right about this time. ive seen bucks following does with their heads down. actually killed one doing it on the 19th of Oct.


----------



## nicko

Nothing is moving so i’m about to pack it in. 

This cold snap appears to have hopefully killed the spotted lantern flies. There were about 10-15 of the on my first tree and when I flicked them, they just fell to the ground not moving. They normally jump when you get close to them.


----------



## Mathias

Well some good and bad news from your stand today Nick. Deer were moving all night overnight.


----------



## KylePA

Found the weeping willow tree yesterday in my yard over run with Spotted Lantern Flies. Got out the Sevin, didn't seem to phase them Seemed like a good morning to be out. Hoping to sneak out one night either tomorrow or Thursday this week.


----------



## dougell

When did these things show up?


----------



## Missions95

Nothing moving in 4C this morning either, sat one of my better stands and didn’t see a thing, just got back to the house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Saw a few antlerless and 2 yearling bucks this morning. Out at 9. First morning hunt of season, listened to a gobbler on the roost. What a beautiful morning!!


----------



## yetihunter1

I went to the gym at 5am and seriously thought of going to my stand in shorts and a tshirt just to see what walked by.....would of been a little cold...


----------



## KylePA

dougell said:


> When did these things show up?


Directly from Wikipedia. They just started showing up locally for me and my family, Montgomery and Lehigh Counties in the past month. 

The spotted lanternfly was first recognized in the US in Berks County, northwest of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. On 22 September 2014, the Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture, and the Pennsylvania Game Commission, confirmed its presence. It is a threat to the state’s grape, fruit tree and logging industries. The greatest risk of spread comes from people transporting materials containing egg masses laid on smooth bark, stone, and other vertical surfaces.[4] On November 1, 2014 the Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture banned transport of items that could harbor it, like firewood, lawn mowers, outdoor chairs, trucks and RVs from seven municipalities. [4] Given the presence of old egg masses the insect is estimated to have been in the area since at least 2012, having survived the 2013/14 winter's unusual cold.[8] A national working group led by the U.S. Department of Agriculture,consisting of university and USDA scientists, was organized “to determine what is known about the lanternfly and what research is needed, including DNA analysis to pinpoint where the infestation originated.[5]


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Directly from Wikipedia. They just started showing up locally for me and my family, Montgomery and Lehigh Counties in the past month.
> 
> The spotted lanternfly was first recognized in the US in Berks County, northwest of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. On 22 September 2014, the Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture, and the Pennsylvania Game Commission, confirmed its presence. It is a threat to the state’s grape, fruit tree and logging industries. The greatest risk of spread comes from people transporting materials containing egg masses laid on smooth bark, stone, and other vertical surfaces.[4] On November 1, 2014 the Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture banned transport of items that could harbor it, like firewood, lawn mowers, outdoor chairs, trucks and RVs from seven municipalities. [4] Given the presence of old egg masses the insect is estimated to have been in the area since at least 2012, having survived the 2013/14 winter's unusual cold.[8] A national working group led by the U.S. Department of Agriculture,consisting of university and USDA scientists, was organized “to determine what is known about the lanternfly and what research is needed, including DNA analysis to pinpoint where the infestation originated.[5]


Haha beat me too it...I just read and copied that to post as well. Busy day at work for us huh?


----------



## dougell

So they showed up in 2014?Wow,how far have they spread?


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> So they showed up in 2014?Wow,how far have they spread?


I have seen them in several places in Chester County and I know Joe stated they have made it to Marsh Creek State Park. PGC has a quarantine on Berks, Bucks, Chester, Lehigh, Montgomery and Northampton counties.


----------



## goathillinpa

Had some does chased into my stand last night by a buck. The buck never came out of the brush but I could here him chasing and grunting away in the thick brush last night. It will only get better from here.


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> I have seen them in several places in Chester County and I know Joe stated they have made it to Marsh Creek State Park. PGC has a quarantine on Berks, Bucks, Chester, Lehigh, Montgomery and Northampton counties.


Quarantine wont work. Never does. Within ten years those things will be in the whole state as well as surrounding states if they can tolerate the freezing temps. Id bet dollars to doughnuts they are in Jersey already. It cant be helped. One year when the stink bugs first showed up myself and some friends went to the St Lawrence river to fish. The one guy rolled out his sleeping bag and stink bugs made a home in it. We probably accidently introduced them to Wellesley island.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Had a great morning....I knew it would be a good one especially when I woke up to frost on the windshield...settled in early and almost like clockwork they started funneling through at first light. This was 10-point sit only and he didn't show; I packed it in at 10:00AM for the office; not sure if I'll be out at different spot this afternoon or not? I had 5 small buck, the largest being about a ~100"-point, and 9 doe/fawns/yearlings come through. All passed well within bow range. Watched two spikes open their own scrapes, the largest of the bunch was the last to come through around 9:00AM, There was a very nice 9 or 10 that was hovering around 100 yards or so...I only got glimpses of him with the binos a few times. He was sparring with a much smaller buck and interestingly they stayed very close to a major thoroughfare near this property. I suspect if any drivers were looking closely they could have seen them, but they never came my way for a better look.

A few posts back I highlighted the 10-day period from the 16-26 as a target window...5% visible moon, the second temp drop in as many days, pressure was around 3.3 and falling, but expected to rise again overnight and through 11AM tomorrow morning....temps looking to take a 10-degree upswing tomorrow, but tomorrow morning is looking really good again. The combines are out in full force as well, watching beans and corn getting picked in both 5C and 5D.

Good luck guys.

Joe


----------



## nicko

CORRECTION.....the cold temps did not kill these vermin-like-bugs. Just made them very lethargic.


----------



## Buck Teeth

Put this guy down on 10/11/17 at 6:05pm. Hunting apple and cherry trees, never touched an apple or cherry in the 20 minutes I watched him before I could get a shot. Fed on greens the entire time, grass, bulbs, etc. Had to let the bow down twice from the lack of clear shot/stubborn deer lol. I finally ended up arrowing him at 9 yards, double lung shot. Ran about 30 yards and piled up.

View attachment 6274235


----------



## fap1800

That's a nice buck, BT! Congrats! What part of the state are you from?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Like walking on amplified potato chips getting in this afternoon, but its a great day for this stand. Acorns are raining down and the Hickory like to knock me out. Hopefully a big boy gets hungry for some in the next couple of hours.

Joe


----------



## skezskoz

Great buck BT, congrats!

I was out last night, second time this year. Had a small buck walk by but that was it. Noisy night in the woods with the acorns falling, but it was great to be out in some cooler temps finally. 

View attachment 6274257


----------



## nicko

Good looking deer buck teeth ... congrats!!!

Good luck Joe. In for updates.


----------



## EXsystem

Nice Buck BT!


----------



## EXsystem

Took an old Co-worker of mine out to one of my hunting spots in PA on Saturday. He traveled from NJ only to see a couple of doe out in the field 100 some yards away. We checked the cards when we got back to my place and all the target bucks were moving at night.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats BT, patience prevails!


----------



## 12-Ringer

A small covey of dove flew in from the south and were feeding on something out in front of me...couldn’t really figure what was in there...they lost my attention after about 5-mins or so...all of a sudden, out of nowhere, BAM!!! a hawk of some kind swoops in and POOF!!! A cloud of feathers....

Oh the things we see on stand!

Joe


----------



## Buck Teeth

Thanks fellas!



fap1800 said:


> That's a nice buck, BT! Congrats! What part of the state are you from?


West Central PA.

Anyone seeing deer feed on acorns yet? Was out filming with a few friends on Saturday and the deer didn't even bat an eye at the acorns. They were in the corn and the greens.


----------



## Billy H

Buck Teeth said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> West Central PA.
> 
> Anyone seeing deer feed on acorns yet? Was out filming with a few friends on Saturday and the deer didn't even bat an eye at the acorns. They were in the corn and the greens.


G
Congrats bucktooth. 

Yes I've seen deer eating acorns a few times this year. Last night on stand I watched a small buck sucking them up like a vacume cleaner. I've also watched some deer walk right through acorns to get to some beach nuts.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buck Teeth said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> West Central PA.
> 
> Anyone seeing deer feed on acorns yet? Was out filming with a few friends on Saturday and the deer didn't even bat an eye at the acorns. They were in the corn and the greens.


All acorns here....first pair of the night...


















Coming out this morning combines were running in Middletown, Thornbury, West Vincent, South Coventry and North Coventry townships...I expect cut corn and beans to be a delicacy over the couple of days...

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck BT!


----------



## 12-Ringer

First buck of the night....small 3....


----------



## full moon64

congrats buck teeth,nice buck


----------



## NEDYARB

Well done buck teeth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Horrible pic of a wide 6pt chasing a doe few minutes ago









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Horrible pic of a wide 6pt chasing a doe few minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I can see him matt it is wide


----------



## Mathias

2 more bucks. Tried using bonus & cell on 2nd, it's an 8.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Binos

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

a friend sent me this 

View attachment 6274437


----------



## nicko

Matt, you sure that wide 6 isn’t a red stag? 

2nd pic of that 8 looks like a solid buck.


----------



## Mathias

I'm hunting that property tomorrow afternoon. May try a little light rattling, just to see what responds.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty exciting night, all told I had nine different deer within bow range. The only buck in range was that small three-pointer that posted a picture earlier. 

At 6:30 I noticed movement out on the pipeline, which is about 120 yards from my stand. I grabbed the glasses a picked out a beautiful buck walking the pipeline. A few grunts wouldn’t even get him looking in my direction so I grabbed my rattling antlers and gave a good, hard, loud sequence. While he didn’t come into my stand, it’s certainly got him fired up. He approached the edge of the pipeline and tore two saplings to shreds and stared intently into the woods in my direction, but he wouldn’t commit; at least while I could see him. 

He continued walking down the pipeline and I eventually lost sight of him. Normally if this were at any other point t in the day then dark, I would sit tight all day because I’ve had the experience where they circle back around at some point. It was pretty dark by legal quitting time tonight. 

Had a pretty good day between the morning and the afternoon; could’ve killed a legal buck in the morning and plenty of doe on either sit. Things are just starting to get a little chippy out there....sure wish tomorrow would be in the 50’s instead of 70’s


----------



## Mathias

Yep, 20 degrees warmer tomorrow:-(
At least you had a couple good sits.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Same with you.....you going to take that 6 if you get the chance? Pretty darn unique!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

What a difference a day makes....felt "nice" walking out the door, but by the time I hiked into the stand I was soaked...had a small basket 6 and two different spikes come by all on the heels of a doe, the two spikes were gunting so loud, I suspect they'll need a lozenge before 8:00AM. Have two button buck out in front under the beech nuts going to town and something happening in the bottom that I can't see, only hear. Hoping something crests the ridge worth getting excited about...

Good luck everyone.

Joe


----------



## King

Good luck Joe! I'm stuck in the office... I'll be out Saturday afternoon after the kid's soccer game.


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats BT!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing since 8:30...if nothing happens by in the next 20, I'm heading out...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Nothing since 8:30...if nothing happens by in the next 20, I'm heading out...
> 
> Joe


goodluck joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> goodluck joe!


thanks, but it wasn't meant to be this morning I guess....luckily this spot is less than 5-mins from the office, so I am already at work....I was in the area you and I discussed a few weeks back 'the gut"....

Joe


----------



## alancac98

Very nice buck there BT. Congrats!


----------



## PAtrout1

Buck Teeth said:


> Put this guy down on 10/11/17 at 6:05pm. Hunting apple and cherry trees, never touched an apple or cherry in the 20 minutes I watched him before I could get a shot. Fed on greens the entire time, grass, bulbs, etc. Had to let the bow down twice from the lack of clear shot/stubborn deer lol. I finally ended up arrowing him at 9 yards, double lung shot. Ran about 30 yards and piled up.
> 
> View attachment 6274235


nice buck. what part of PA you in?


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> thanks, but it wasn't meant to be this morning I guess....luckily this spot is less than 5-mins from the office, so I am already at work....I was in the area you and I discussed a few weeks back 'the gut"....
> 
> Joe


I will be out that way this weekend for doe patrol, but will stay away from the "gut"....going pheasant hunting in the AM and then bow hunting in the evening....let me know if you need a hand dragging!


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Congrats to those who have scored already! Thought you guys might be able to help, I'm looking for some info on a good, clean, butcher in the southeast pa area. I live in York so the closer the better but any help is appreciated. I have been doing my own for 15 yrs but I'd like to find a place I can go incase I'm tight on time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

SwitchbckXT said:


> Congrats to those who have scored already! Thought you guys might be able to help, I'm looking for some info on a good, clean, butcher in the southeast pa area. I live in York so the closer the better but any help is appreciated. I have been doing my own for 15 yrs but I'd like to find a place I can go incase I'm tight on time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whereabouts in SE Pa are you looking? Delco, stuff it taxidermy in Aston. Bill does great work, taxidermy and butchering. I’ve used him quite a few times.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

I suppose I'm actually looking more in the south central pa area. As I said, closer to York the better...Harrisburg, York, Lancaster, etc. even northern md would work if it were around I83


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I will be out that way this weekend for doe patrol, but will stay away from the "gut"....going pheasant hunting in the AM and then bow hunting in the evening....let me know if you need a hand dragging!


Taking Ty up to Potter this weekend; he'll be on doe patrol with the .270. The gut it all yours...the M25 in the pin oak is mine, feel free to use it..the steps are stashed about 25 yards to the South, you can't miss the deadfall. They are buried along the E edge of the deadfall...I don't like carrying my gear that far back (lol).

Joe


----------



## Buck Teeth

PAtrout1 said:


> nice buck. what part of PA you in?


Thanks! West central PA.


----------



## tyepsu

I almost shot a bruiser in PA last Saturday night. A friend invited me to join him on a property about 70 miles away. I had never hunted the property and he has only hunted it a handful of times over the last few years. When we arrived we decide to split up. He went on one side of the road and I went on the other. Found an area with some good buck sign and got settled into my climber around 4:15. Around 5 I started seeing deer. First a doe and then another doe and her fawn. Around 550 I thought I heard something behind me. I turn around to see a bruiser about 40 yards straight behind me. The area between me and him was thick briars. For about 10 to 15 minutes he went about eating and rubbing his antlers on some small trees. He then disappeared into the thick briars and I didn't see him for about 10 minutes. He walked bout of the briars and was heading to the field to my left as I was looking back at him. I decided I had nothing to lose and decided to softly grunt. When I did that his ears perked up and he turned around and started heading the opposite direction. He disappeared into the woods. About a minute later I hear the sound of a deer walking through the leaves and here he comes on a b-line towards my stand. I was turned a bit farther left than I wanted, so as he was walking I shifted my feet to position for a shot. He stopped on a dime and started licking his nose and looked straight up at me. At this point he was sharply quartering to me and there was a tree branch between him and I. I was hoping that would help me, but it didn't. After what felt like forever, he decided whatever that object was in the tree, he didn't like it. He spun and ran off. My heart dropped and I am still bumming. That would have been my best buck yet. I would guess mid 140's. He had long tine length. 

Things are starting to pick up. My season started off super slow, but I am starting to see more deer each day. The cooler weather has helped. Just hoping the bucks I had on camera and are not dead from EHD. It has been terrible in my area this year. Wednesdays I work half day, so I will be getting around here in a few and should be in a stand between 4 and 4:15.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck tye, I’m heading out in a bit too. Wish it was cooler here today, fickle weather this October.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Good luck tye, I’m heading out in a bit too. Wish it was cooler here today, fickle weather this October.


Just had this conversation with my Dad, trying to hunt through him this year as my vacation is mostly tied up in North Dakota. Trying to work with some first week or two in November. 

He says "It's too hot to hunt."

Channeling my inner Pope125 (thanks for showing all the bucks) I say "You know you get 6 weeks to archery hunt and you spend the first 3 every year complaining that it's too hot." 

I'm hoping that opened his eyes and it must have as he just took off to sit in a stand. :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

A few good ones still hitting the plots up at camp....the funny thing you see in the pic with the big 12pnt is the HSS Life Line to a stand we have set there, it has reflective material woven into the fabric to help anyone who might get lost less than 400 yards from the house??? Yes, he’s feet from our stand...of course it’s 1:30AM, but he’s still around....oh the pic was captured last night and all the guys at camp are hunting the lease some 40-minutes away???? Don’t ask


















Hope someone connects with him...doubt it will be me as I will be hunting the lease (2H) with Ty as neither one of us drew 3A tags. 

Good luck to everyone!

FYI...this 12 is in the top 3 of any buck we’ve ever had on film in Potter...I actually think he carries 13 pnts

Joe


----------



## dougell

Killed a DMAP doe on my property last night.I had no intentions of hunting.I got home around 6:10,decided to shoot my bow since nobody was home and then thought I'd climb a stand below my horse pasture for the last 25 minutes of daylight.I haven't hunted that spot in the last three years but figured I'd do some recon to see if anything was coming out.I was wearing my barn cloths,not expecting to kill anything when two doe came out and walked past not 10 minutes after getting settled in.Kinda anti-climatic but being able to pull up to it with 4 wheeler and not have to drag it was nice for a change.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> A few good ones still hitting the plots up at camp....the funny thing you see in the pic with the big 12pnt is the HSS Life Line to a stand we have set there, it has reflective material woven into the fabric to help anyone who might get lost less than 400 yards from the house??? Yes, he’s feet from our stand...of course it’s 1:30AM, but he’s still around....oh the pic was captured last night and all the guys at camp are hunting the lease some 40-minutes away???? Don’t ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone connects with him...doubt it will be me as I will be hunting the lease (2H) with Ty as neither one of us drew 3A tags.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> FYI...this 12 is in the top 3 of any buck we’ve ever had on film in Potter...I actually think he carries 13 pnts
> 
> Joe


There's bucks that die of old age in the northern tier.Both my neighbor and I have pictures of big mature bucks that we've never laid our eyes on.He was showing me pictures the other night of some real giants and I've never heard about anyone seeing them.I'm not sure if it's just the habitat with contiguous forest but these deer only ever venture out well after dark.I'm convinced that you have about a 2-3 day window to catch them during daylight hours and you have to hit it just right.If any of them are killed,it's usually not even close to where you get pictures of them during the summer.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> There's bucks that die of old age in the northern tier.Both my neighbor and I have pictures of big mature bucks that we've never laid our eyes on.He was showing me pictures the other night of some real giants and I've never heard about anyone seeing them.I'm not sure if it's just the habitat with contiguous forest but these deer only ever venture out well after dark.I'm convinced that you have about a 2-3 day window to catch them during daylight hours and you have to hit it just right.If any of them are killed,it's usually not even close to where you get pictures of them during the summer.


I think its more the fact we catch these bigger bucks on the fringes of their ranges that they only hit in the middle of the night. They have to move during the day a little, its just there is so much ground to cover in the northern tier its hard to pin point the exact bedding location they may be coming from. Would take multiple cameras and a detailed search and repositioning of the cameras to try and back track the buck till you start getting daylight pictures.


----------



## Mathias

C'mon sundown









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Taking Ty up to Potter this weekend; he'll be on doe patrol with the .270. The gut it all yours...the M25 in the pin oak is mine, feel free to use it..the steps are stashed about 25 yards to the South, you can't miss the deadfall. They are buried along the E edge of the deadfall...I don't like carrying my gear that far back (lol).
> 
> Joe


Might take you up on the offer, if I do I will shoot you a text. Good luck with Ty this weekend....might be a little warm but I bet you get some action this weekend.


----------



## Mathias

Mom & little ones









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Next Thursday and Friday look great! Cold front comes through and highs of 55!


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Mom & little ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


so jealous....


----------



## fap1800

It looks like I won't get too much time during the first few weeks of November to hunt other than Saturdays. We recently went through a re-org at my company, the second of the year, and now on to my 5th manager, but I digress. Client transitions are taking place November 1st through the 15th and my calendar is filling up quick. Outside of the 10th that I've already put in for, it looks like my chances of hunting the rut are gonna be few and far between.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> It looks like I won't get too much time during the first few weeks of November to hunt other than Saturdays. We recently went through a re-org at my company, the second of the year, and now on to my 5th manager, but I digress. Client transitions are taking place November 1st through the 15th and my calendar is filling up quick. Outside of the 10th that I've already put in for, it looks like my chances of hunting the rut are gonna be few and far between.


Might be the year for that public land rifle hunt.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> It looks like I won't get too much time during the first few weeks of November to hunt other than Saturdays. We recently went through a re-org at my company, the second of the year, and now on to my 5th manager, but I digress. Client transitions are taking place November 1st through the 15th and my calendar is filling up quick. Outside of the 10th that I've already put in for, it looks like my chances of hunting the rut are gonna be few and far between.



If you are hunting in any of the special reg WMUs, you can bowhunt right up through the Saturday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mathias

Does for the taking around me now. Buck grunting a digging a doe in thicket, only a glimpse of his rack.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Just happy to be in a tree









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Git r dun Matt!!!


----------



## nicko

Can’t wait to hit the road for Potter tomorrow. Friday morning wind is looking good to sit the stand I moved back in September. Four of us going up, two bowhunting, and a junior and senior going with the guns. Time for us to connect on this property.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Two out bowhunting today up there, neither saw a thing...

Well pump was toast so my dad and Uncle stayed back at the house and had well drill company come in and replace the pump and all of the wire/conduit.

Pop will be out back tomorrow with his Excalibur, my uncle with his .308.

Three others on the lease, two bowhunting, one with his 30.06.

Hopefully I have a few updates before 8:00am.

Joe
Joe


----------



## bblue21

View attachment 6275513


She made a deadly mistake, blew at me and stomped her foot.


----------



## bsmfine

bblue21 said:


> View attachment 6275513
> 
> 
> She made a deadly mistake, blew at me and stomped her foot.


yep i do the same thing, if they snort they get shot! Good job, congrats.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats blue. What head did you use?


----------



## arrowflinger73

Haven't been on here in a while but had to show you guys this Venango county buck

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Here it is









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice doe blue!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

Billy H, I used a new Rage Trypan. It put almost a 4 inch gash in her at entrance. She was slightly quartering away, I was elevated pretty good above her and the shot was 25 yards. 1 blade is bent. I believe it hit spine as it entered, just barely punctured the hide on the off side. She ran 20 yards and piled up. I’m shooting a 60lbs elite impulse, with 28.5 draw and 26.3/4 Easton da torch arrows. 


FYI I have been shooting bloodsport gravediggers, but wanted to try out the new rage. What better way then on a doe who just alerted the whole field there was danger.


----------



## nick060200

arrowflinger73 said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Stud. !


----------



## Matt Musto

Dang Joe that is a monster. If I had time and that deer was on my property I'd be trying every chance I got to get on that deer. Is your dad trying to get on him?

Congrats Blue, nice big doe!


----------



## yetihunter1

Nice doe Blue! That Trypan did some work on her.


----------



## timberghost51

Going to finally make it out next week... Any news on deer movement around Pittsburgh PA? Anyone seeingany bucks trailing?


----------



## primal-bow

timberghost51 said:


> Going to finally make it out next week... Any news on deer movement around Pittsburgh PA? Anyone seeingany bucks trailing?


i'm not in Pittsburgh, (cranberry twp) but last night i saw and 10 pt chasing a mature doe around a field.


----------



## yetihunter1

I haven't been out lately but my friends are all reporting they are seeing some chasing starting...mostly young bucks like normal but they are bumping groups of does around.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Might be the year for that public land rifle hunt.


If the wife lets me. Lol! I'm afraid to mention any hunting related trips for fear that she just might castrate me after being gone for 12 days in September.


----------



## bsmfine

timberghost51 said:


> Going to finally make it out next week... Any news on deer movement around Pittsburgh PA? Anyone seeingany bucks trailing?


ive been out 6 or so sits in the last 10 days and have seen a few bucks but zero chasing. i am in washington and allegheny county


----------



## NEDYARB

timberghost51 said:


> Going to finally make it out next week... Any news on deer movement around Pittsburgh PA? Anyone seeingany bucks trailing?


Not much. Cameras showing nighttime movement on the shooters around here. So much so that I am staying out of the woods until the cold front hits next weekend. This is on the property I hunt and there are exceptions. My thoughts are why hunt what's not moving in daylight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonafide

Had a good evening , shot and recovered a 7 point, way back in the mountain, he is no monster but I'm happy .


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to all those successful


----------



## yetihunter1

Bonafide said:


> Had a good evening , shot and recovered a 7 point, way back in the mountain, he is no monster but I'm happy .


Congrats and enjoy that drag out....will make the meat taste better and the beer more refreshing!


----------



## Applebag

It’s hard to tell in the pic but you’re looking at close to 15 rubs in this one little area. 🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck applebag, hope you see who’s making them rubs!


----------



## Applebag

It’s probably some punk teenagers playing a prank on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Last week I came back to my truck and this was freshly made right near my driver door.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Last week I came back to my truck and this was freshly made right near my driver door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



is that suppose to say hi? I guess they are friendly....maybe?


----------



## Applebag

Still mildly creepy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Blair witch


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Still mildly creepy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should sit in a gilly suit in the brush next to your car....next time they do that jump out and make them crap their pants hahaha.


----------



## full moon64

Applebag said:


> Last week I came back to my truck and this was freshly made right near my driver door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats wierd...cant trust know one..Place camera by your truck if it happens again..


----------



## tyepsu

Anyone else have time off work coming up? I am off the final 2 weeks. Can't wait! I will be bouncing between PA and OH, unless I get a buck this Saturday or next Wednesday. Just received the buck decoy I ordered today. It is in my yard, so I can get rid of any scent before using it.


----------



## rambofirstblood

tyepsu said:


> Anyone else have time off work coming up? I am off the final 2 weeks. Can't wait! I will be bouncing between PA and OH, unless I get a buck this Saturday or next Wednesday. Just received the buck decoy I ordered today. It is in my yard, so I can get rid of any scent before using it.


I took the last 2 weeks also.
good luck


----------



## full moon64

tyepsu said:


> Anyone else have time off work coming up? I am off the final 2 weeks. Can't wait! I will be bouncing between PA and OH, unless I get a buck this Saturday or next Wednesday. Just received the buck decoy I ordered today. It is in my yard, so I can get rid of any scent before using it.


i have last week,,good luck too all


----------



## Ebard22

I had the last week scheduled but ended up in the hospital for a couple days this week. Ended up needing a stent in my kidney. Still gonna try to take 6th-9th off if Dr. Let's me. Have another surgery on the 1st so that needs to go well too. Got a buddy gonna help me get in a tree this weekend and am still able to shoot the bow so hoping I can still hunt prime time.


----------



## LetThemGrow

So my son and I went out tonight with high hopes...a day we had been looking forward to and working towards all year. Setup on a small clearing planted with rye. Wind was perfect. 

View attachment 6276131


And then at 5:45 a tresspasser out walking his cocked and loaded crossbow appeared. After a vocal exchange he left right back out by the posted signs he walked past on the way thru. Sorta took the wind out of our sails. Deer did not materialize as we had hoped. We enjoyed our time together outdoors....too bad PA has so many idiots in the outdoors.


----------



## bsmfine

tyepsu said:


> Anyone else have time off work coming up? I am off the final 2 weeks. Can't wait! I will be bouncing between PA and OH, unless I get a buck this Saturday or next Wednesday. Just received the buck decoy I ordered today. It is in my yard, so I can get rid of any scent before using it.


I am so excited this year, i am in 2B and have from nov 8th until the 28th off. Gonna spend 6 days in Kansas and every other day in PA in a tree on the property i just bought this year. Really hoping something pays off at one or the other!! (hopefully both!!) Good luck all


----------



## PAtrout1

LetThemGrow said:


> So my son and I went out tonight with high hopes...a day we had been looking forward to and working towards all year. Setup on a small clearing planted with rye. Wind was perfect.
> 
> View attachment 6276131
> 
> 
> And then at 5:45 a tresspasser out walking his cocked and loaded crossbow appeared. After a vocal exchange he left right back out by the posted signs he walked past on the way thru. Sorta took the wind out of our sails. Deer did not materialize as we had hoped. We enjoyed our time together outdoors....too bad PA has so many idiots in the outdoors.


I am part of a lease that at one time was open to the public. Its amazing the sense of entitlement that people have. However they would be the first ones to scream bloody murder if decided to walk around and sit down in THEIR back yard. People are truly amazing.


----------



## fap1800

I decided I'd give the stand at my parents' place I sat last weekend a try again, but with traffic making a normally 10 minute drive turn into nearly 30 minutes, I wasn't able to settle into the stand until 5:30. Never mind that I sounded like a herd of squirrels walking in and jumping four does in the process. I thought, what was the point all for maybe 70 minutes if I was lucky. Sure enough, after 10 minutes int he stand, deer started funneling down into the draw from the top. In all, I had 11 deer come down. Could have shot a doe, but it's my parents' property and my old man is one of those old school guys that's always saying, "You kill a doe, you're killing potentially two bucks." Must be a NY thing. Only hunter getting a pass on shooting a doe will be my son. So all in all it was pretty good to see that many deer in such little time. I was pleasantly surprised. Comet to find out when I got down that the deer were piling down to eat beech nuts.


----------



## j.d.m.

I've had those experiences before. Some of the best hunts were last minute decisions, and it seemed like me making the noise coming into the stand got the deer moving my way, thinking I was other deer. That's my guess. The younger buck are definitely starting to push doe around. I had a 2.5 yr old 6 point grunting and pushing doe around in a food plot. He was after one doe in particular, so she must be getting closer to estrous. Now I just need the older bigger buck that around to get antsy. I got some got video last couple days,, and some beatiful pics with this clear sky scenery. Just wish it wasn't so warm.


----------



## Billy H

Had good deer movement this morning, a mix of young does and a couple bucks. Will be back on doe patrol Monday.


----------



## alancac98

LetThemGrow said:


> So my son and I went out tonight with high hopes...a day we had been looking forward to and working towards all year. Setup on a small clearing planted with rye. Wind was perfect.
> 
> View attachment 6276131
> 
> 
> And then at 5:45 a tresspasser out walking his cocked and loaded crossbow appeared. After a vocal exchange he left right back out by the posted signs he walked past on the way thru. Sorta took the wind out of our sails. Deer did not materialize as we had hoped. We enjoyed our time together outdoors....too bad PA has so many idiots in the outdoors.


I feel for ya. Same thing happened to my grandson and I last night. It's good to get out though with those that are special to us. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it. This is one of the many reasons I love it here in md


QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1106258289]So my son and I went out tonight with high hopes...a day we had been looking forward to and working towards all year. Setup on a small clearing planted with rye. Wind was perfect. 

View attachment 6276131


And then at 5:45 a tresspasser out walking his cocked and loaded crossbow appeared. After a vocal exchange he left right back out by the posted signs he walked past on the way thru. Sorta took the wind out of our sails. Deer did not materialize as we had hoped. We enjoyed our time together outdoors....too bad PA has so many idiots in the outdoors.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ebard22

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...flex-black-ops-treestand-safety-harness-black


Wasn't someone looking to upgrade their harness a couple pages back? I got this deal a couple months ago and it's a very nice harness


----------



## superslamsam

In for the evening sit. Gonna be another warm one! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 12-Ringer

This morning was rather uneventful, heard some grunting and chasing on the ridge above us, but nothing came into view. Surrounded by turkey two different times. 5 others were out with us and no one saw anything. Some shots from the am....

















































All-in-all a good father/son morning even without the deer.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Slipped around the mountain for the evening....we’ll see if tonight has any better deer movement...


































Good luck everyone!

Joe


----------



## EXsystem

Applebag said:


> Last week I came back to my truck and this was freshly made right near my driver door. https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Looks like it says Hi?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing tonight...back at it in the am!

Joe


----------



## Missions95

I saw 18 tonight on public land, only buck was a tiny spike. I did catch a glimpse of what looked like a shooter about 150yds away this morning, I’m working all day tomorrow, so I guess I’ll hit it next week again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Ebard22 said:


> I had the last week scheduled but ended up in the hospital for a couple days this week. Ended up needing a stent in my kidney. Still gonna try to take 6th-9th off if Dr. Let's me. Have another surgery on the 1st so that needs to go well too. Got a buddy gonna help me get in a tree this weekend and am still able to shoot the bow so hoping I can still hunt prime time.


Ebard22 I hope you feel better,,Im praying for you..


----------



## Ebard22

Thanks full moon. Just one of those things that I thought I could fix with ice and ibuprofen that ended up spiraling out of control by the time my wife got me to the hospital. I should be all good in a couple weeks with this next surgery. Got all my gear squared away ready for the A.M. hunt. Buddy tried to let me use his crossbow but I'm not that broken!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Just got out of the wilderness and my first hot shower in 7 days.

Here's a teaser of what part of day 1 consisted of, update later after I grab a few hours of sleep









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Just got out of the wilderness and my first hot shower in 7 days.
> 
> Here's a teaser of what part of day 1 consisted of, update later after I grab a few hours of sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Awesome. I'm seeing 3 rear quarters, two straps and one front shoulder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Well, hello. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Mediocre buck down. Not sure how much more I'm gonna get to hunt so I took the first legal one I could


----------



## fap1800

Ebard22 said:


> Mediocre buck down. Not sure how much more I'm gonna get to hunt so I took the first legal one I could


Hey, nothing wrong with that. Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little more according to plan this morning....


----------



## fap1800

Good deal, Joe. Congrats to your son.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Ebard22 and whoever the kid is.


----------



## Number17

I shot this buck last Monday evening. He dressed right at 200lb and grossed 130 6/8"
So this morning I sit home with the kids so my wife can go to some wine festival with some friends. While drinking my coffee I saw two good bucks cruising the corn field behind my house. Oh the bittersweet taste of success! LOL

View attachment 6277107


----------



## Mathias

Congrats to the all the successful hunters. 
Fall’s coming.....


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to all those successful


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats to your son Joe! I hope to get out tonight with my son.


----------



## tyepsu

Gotta love PA hunters. So I get parked on a private piece of ground right at 6AM this morning. No other trucks there, so I head to my stand. I was all settled with my bow pulled up at 6:28. Got light around 7:05. Around 7:15 I start hearing shooting in the field I had crossed to get into the woods. For the next hour and a half I continue to hear shooting. I got fed up around 9, got down, checked 2 cameras and headed back to my truck. There are 2 guys sitting on hay bales not 10 yards from the farmers barn and not 100 yards from the house and there are 15 + dead pigeons laying around the field edge, driveway and even one right next to the front of my truck. I just don't get some people's lack of respect. I intentionally head to spots early, so if someone else is already parked there, I have time to head somewhere else.


----------



## Mr. October

Hi all. I'm living archery season vicariously through you guys. Fortunately the freezer is stuffed full of moose meat. Last week I had surgery to repair a core muscle injury and torn hip labrum. I'm probably looking at a December timeframe to return completely to normal activities. I'm hoping to get out during rifle season and late archery and winter bow in New Jersey. For now I'm focusing on rehab and watching how the season goes for you guys. Congratulations to all those who have connected so far and good luck to those that haven't.


----------



## Billy H

How do you know the farmer didn't want those pigeons shot. Believe it or not they can be destructive little SOB's. They pecked out a lot of morter out of my friends stone chimney, not to mention the mess that they leave. I've been asked by farmers to kill pigeons before. I would tread lightly if you decide to bring it up to the owner.

Congrats number17


----------



## tyepsu

Billy H said:


> How do you know the farmer didn't want those pigeons shot. Believe it or not they can be destructive little SOB's. They pecked out a lot of morter out of my friends stone chimney, not to mention the mess that they leave. I've been asked by farmers to kill pigeons before. I would tread lightly if you decide to bring it up to the owner.
> 
> Congrats number17


I never said the farmer may not have wanted the pigeons killed. That was not the point. The point was when you pull in at 7AM and see another hunters truck there, why not go somewhere else and hunt rather than disrupting the hunt of the person that showed up before? Is today the only day all season those pigeons can be shot? Of course not. I just think it is respect and manners. Too many hunters, especially in PA, lack both.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> A little more according to plan this morning....


Congrats to your boy Joe!


----------



## Billy H

tyepsu said:


> I never said the farmer may not have wanted the pigeons killed. That was not the point. The point was when you pull in at 7AM and see another hunters truck there, why not go somewhere else and hunt rather than disrupting the hunt of the person that showed up before? Is today the only day all season those pigeons can be shot? Of course not. I just think it is respect and manners. Too many hunters, especially in PA, lack both.


I think your to fast to claim inconsideration and poor manners. Could be this is a day that it is convenient for the home owner to have these guys come hunt. Call me inconsiderate but if I had plans to shoot some birds at a farm and rolled in and a truck was there I would set up and shoot pigeons. I would have no idea what that truck was doing there. Personally I think your being a bit selfish. My approach would be to strike up a conversation with the guys, find out what their all about. I know for sure I wouldn’t label them as ignorant.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I think your to fast to claim inconsideration and poor manners. Could be this is a day that it is convenient for the home owner to have these guys come hunt. Call me inconsiderate but if I had plans to shoot some birds at a farm and rolled in and a truck was there I would set up and shoot pigeons. I would have no idea what that truck was doing there. Personally I think your being a bit selfish. My approach would be to strike up a conversation with the guys, find out what their all about. I know for sure I wouldn’t label them as ignorant.


I think I'd have shifted gears and ask if I could join them.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> I think I'd have shifted gears and ask if I could join them.


Once I get and ok on a piece of property my next question to farmer/ landowner is " Anyone else hunting the property ' , if he says yes , I WALK AWAY . I can't deal with hunting or sharing a piece of property , don't need the BS .


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I think I'd have shifted gears and ask if I could join them.


Exactly, you never know , could even make a connection on a place or two to bowhunt.


----------



## Ebard22

Not real huge on victory shots but here he is. Shot him at 10 yards and watched him lay right down. He's all quartered and in the fridge. Gonna go after his girlfriend this afternoon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Out for the PM, hoping a buck tries to slip from the creek to the corn....Ty looking for a buck, I still have my doe tag...











































Good luck everyone!

Joe


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats Ebard! 
Well I shot a coyote at 35 yds at & 7:15 am. I nailed him in the shoulder and heard the wack, but I still felt good about the hit. He was a really big yote and nice cote! I stayed in stand and hunted til 10:20 am or so. Got down on the trail and where he stopped to bite the arrow off, the rest of the blood trail broke loose. I mean awesome blood, enough that it laid in "pools" in a small stream that has current. Found 3 beds within 3 yd of each other, but then afterwards the trail got sparser, but still had blood...however went into posted property nobody has access to. I am a little uspet, but I am sure it's a dead yote with all of the blood. I didn't think a 40lb animal could bleed so much. I got exactly 8 inches of penetration and he broke the arrow off about another 1/2 inch from that. Shooting a PSE Evolve @ 60# with a 392 grain BE Spartan shooting 282 FPS (28 inch draw). My bad for pulling a little to far into shoulder with shooting a Trophy Tip Killzone. Damn would have made a nice mount!!


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats to your son Joe!


----------



## pope125

Congrats to all that had kills this last week .


----------



## superslamsam

In for the evening sit. Congrats to all that have killed and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## LetThemGrow

We are trying again tonight...

View attachment 6277517


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck LTG!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Everything about the hunt was better than our expectations from the scenery, camp, guides, food, and obviously the elk hunting. We had way more snow up high than I thought. We hunted from 8000ft elevation where there was close to 20" and down to 4300ft there was no snow after the first day. Our camp was at 7100 and had about 15" but the outfitter was prepared for snow and had a new toy to chofer us to camp.

Everyone was into bugling elk the first morning and I ended up killing the first day, we heard a bull bugle early and got a look at him pushing 2 rag horns off and herding up his cows at 1000yds but it took well over an hour to close in down a step canyon wall and up over onto the point they had been on but they were gone. It's big hard country and it took until 3pm to find him again in a backside bowl in some christmas tree sized pines and thick alders. no offense to whitetails but it's something else to watch a bull tear apart a tree I could put my climber on. He had good eye guards and great 2's he was a bit busted up on the back end so his 5 and 6 on both sides were basically blunted off heart shapes. My father was extatic to be able to watch it all through binoculars. My buddy Mike also killed a nice 6x6 on the 4th day and my other buddy Jamie had multiple opportunities at small bulls and passed 2 great bulls that were busted up one missing an entire side. My father was limited by how much and how far he could tackle in the terrain and we were just never able to get him in range of any of the bulls we spotted and the middle of the week the bulls got unresponsive to calling when it warmed a little. Our group saw at least 20 bulls over our 5 day hunt. Day 6 we had to call it and go for the truck as they were getting another pounding of snow and wind and we wanted to get the trailer out and on the road before it got snowed in. 

Dead elk are a lot of work, our two bulls died 5 and 8mi from camp and it took a full day each to retrieve with a mule and 2 horses.

Mule deer were tough we only saw 3 racked mulies and all were jumped in nasty terrain with no prayer of a shot opportunity but we really only focused on where the elk were. 


More later...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Looks like great trip was had


----------



## bsmfine

is anyone else having an unusually bad October lull? I have in the past noticed a big decline in buck/deer sighting but this year is abnormally bad. I just purchased this property so i don't really know if it is normal for this property but in the summer i had at minimum 9 different bucks that were between 8 and 10 points. 5 weeks ago is the last time i saw one on any camera. The property is 37 acres and i have 2 nice plots i put in that are full of clover, turnips and radishes. Even the doe sightings are way lower. since i have been hunting i have seen a 7 point that i hadn't seen before and 1 buck on camera that was all busted up. I don't normally get worried about this kinda thing but it sure feels like something happened. For what it is worth i have posted it heavily and i am the only one hunting it ( as far as i know). Am i alone here?


----------



## nicko

Great pics taunto. 

Joe, congrats to Ty. 

I connected on our trip trip up to potter. Dropped a doe about 10 am on Friday morning. Deer movement as a whole was slow with the warm temps. My buddy’s son didn’t even see a deer but he’ll come back with us in December for our gun trip. I still have a solo trip coming up from 11/6 - 11/10. Holding out for a good buck on that trip.


----------



## Mr. October

Great story and pics Taunto.


----------



## adr1601

Billy H said:


> I think your to fast to claim inconsideration and poor manners. Could be this is a day that it is convenient for the home owner to have these guys come hunt. Call me inconsiderate but if I had plans to shoot some birds at a farm and rolled in and a truck was there I would set up and shoot pigeons. I would have no idea what that truck was doing there. Personally I think your being a bit selfish. My approach would be to strike up a conversation with the guys, find out what their all about. I know for sure I wouldn’t label them as ignorant.


I think you nailed it pretty good. Everyone has to expect and plan for these things when we are sharing the lands with mixed seasons and different use groups. 
Just regroup and get back at it.


----------



## adr1601

And a big congrats on the Elk!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck LTG!


Tonight the neighbors music cranked up so loud that the first fawns that came out into range ran off. Does never worked out into range until shooting hours had ended. So we blanked but we did have a good sit, watching a hen and her 5 almost grown poults feed thru and chase each other around. 

View attachment 6277679


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Tonight the neighbors music cranked up so loud that the first fawns that came out into range ran off. Does never worked out into range until shooting hours had ended. So we blanked but we did have a good sit, watching a hen and her 5 almost grown poults feed thru and chase each other around.
> 
> View attachment 6277679


Bet your son had a blast....shot or no shot!

Joe


----------



## Momentum man

tyepsu said:


> Gotta love PA hunters. So I get parked on a private piece of ground right at 6AM this morning. No other trucks there, so I head to my stand. I was all settled with my bow pulled up at 6:28. Got light around 7:05. Around 7:15 I start hearing shooting in the field I had crossed to get into the woods. For the next hour and a half I continue to hear shooting. I got fed up around 9, got down, checked 2 cameras and headed back to my truck. There are 2 guys sitting on hay bales not 10 yards from the farmers barn and not 100 yards from the house and there are 15 + dead pigeons laying around the field edge, driveway and even one right next to the front of my truck. I just don't get some people's lack of respect. I intentionally head to spots early, so if someone else is already parked there, I have time to head somewhere else.


Typical Pennsylvania hunter who doesn't own his own land and thinks he or she dictates the rules on someone else's. Best of luck with that attitude and you will have to find a new spot to hunt. Just because someone choses to hunt something different and in a different manner doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thanks guys my wife is actually pretty excited about an elk mount for the living room.

Some cool history in the area, we were just off the Salmon River and there was a gold Rush around 1890 and the area had old mining camps all over. We often braked for lunch around them just for fun. Some have been fixed up and maintained and others were falling apart and tucked deep in the timber. My buddy made a pretty cool find while we were checking out some lion tracks near some falling apart ones and picked up an old long barrel single shot break action .22 pistol









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

My son and I went over to our one property we hunt to set up a ground blind. It is between 120 and 125 acres with four old abandoned farm houses on it around the edges. After we set the blind we drove over to check the one home site. It’s an off shoot of connecting land of about 12 acres that we really haven’t even explored yet. We saw truck tracks in the high grass and discovered some scumbag dumped a hot tub. I posted here earlier this year about us having to fill a dumpster at one of the other home sites where the neighboring jack wagon dumped stuff. People have big balls. I’ll be out the Friday after thanksgiving posting every single bit of the property. Really didn’t want to do that but it seems I was just kidding myself thinking that wouldn’t be necessary.


----------



## EXsystem

Congrats to your son, Joe.


----------



## EXsystem

2nd weekend my buddy/old co-worker came to visit from NJ. Last weekend didn't see much. This weekend he connected on a nice deer. Lets just saw we were pumped when we found this deer in the middle of a overgrown field.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Since everyone seems to be sharing stories of some of the PA "winners" that frequent the woods, I guess I'll share my experience yesterday afternoon at camp in Potter. Some saw Ty took a BIG doe Saturday morning; he made the shot around 8:00AM. We rushed around and had it dressed into the processors, and back at camp by noon (lease is roughly 45-mins to processor, then 30-minutes to camp). He really wanted to get out in the PM with the hopes of connecting with a buck with his crossbow. We got nestled in by 2:30 and at 4:00 I heard the tenant combining in the back field. I decided that we would sneak up and change sets to one of our field edge sets as it was still early and the deer really do flood the fields when the beans are cut. I got him all set and decided to walk down and check with the tenant to see what time they thought they might wrap up for the evening...on my way along the field edge this is what I encounter....

















Well you can bet I lost my marbles. Texted Ty told him to sit tight and I hiked to the nearest neighbor. Long story short...one of the locals hit the buck with his truck, stopped by to show it to our neighbor and told the neighbor he was taking it in to the butcher. Instead, he drove it to the back field and dumped it...believe it or not, the neighbor was more p.o.ed than I was. He got his front end loader and together we loaded the rancid carcass into the bucket. I asked him what he was going to do with it and he said he was driving it down the road and dumping it on the guys front lawn. Not sure if he follow-up with the big talk, but I wouldn't doubt it. He has a rep for a really short fuse, GLAD he's our neighbor and we've had a great relationship for 20+ years.

Really makes you scratch your head when you see what some folks do...

I made back to Ty in plenty of time for good evening sit. Nothing came by, but we made a good night out of it anyway.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Pa hunting; the Good, the Bad and the Ugly.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Joe, I'm sure all states have them but for sure PA has some real losers in our populace. 

Taunto...great pics and congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Joe, I'm sure all states have them but for sure PA has some real losers in our populace.
> 
> Taunto...great pics and congrats!


I agree!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wed and Thurs looking good....Wed morning looking really good! 20+ degree temp drop in lows from Mon-Wed mornings, add the storm moving out and 30% visible moon...would be even better if we had an upswing in pressure, but that might be pusohing it (lol) ....hoping to make it out.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

He went to the trouble to gut the deer and then just dumped it. Just makes you shake your head.


----------



## Applebag

Starting to run low on the good stuff. Time to fill that freezer again boys! Backstraps over garlic creamy pasta. Came out pretty good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Got some bucks on camera during daylight so they're starting to search


----------



## bustim

Yes I'm with ya !


----------



## palmatedbuck04

tyepsu said:


> I never said the farmer may not have wanted the pigeons killed. That was not the point. The point was when you pull in at 7AM and see another hunters truck there, why not go somewhere else and hunt rather than disrupting the hunt of the person that showed up before? Is today the only day all season those pigeons can be shot? Of course not. I just think it is respect and manners. Too many hunters, especially in PA, lack both.


Im with you Tye is i come to a spot and there is a vehicle i just go somewhere else.i dont want to mess someone up and i hope others would feel the same,but they dont thats unfortunate


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Everything about the hunt was better than our expectations from the scenery, camp, guides, food, and obviously the elk hunting. We had way more snow up high than I thought. We hunted from 8000ft elevation where there was close to 20" and down to 4300ft there was no snow after the first day. Our camp was at 7100 and had about 15" but the outfitter was prepared for snow and had a new toy to chofer us to camp.
> 
> Everyone was into bugling elk the first morning and I ended up killing the first day, we heard a bull bugle early and got a look at him pushing 2 rag horns off and herding up his cows at 1000yds but it took well over an hour to close in down a step canyon wall and up over onto the point they had been on but they were gone. It's big hard country and it took until 3pm to find him again in a backside bowl in some christmas tree sized pines and thick alders. no offense to whitetails but it's something else to watch a bull tear apart a tree I could put my climber on. He had good eye guards and great 2's he was a bit busted up on the back end so his 5 and 6 on both sides were basically blunted off heart shapes. My father was extatic to be able to watch it all through binoculars. My buddy Mike also killed a nice 6x6 on the 4th day and my other buddy Jamie had multiple opportunities at small bulls and passed 2 great bulls that were busted up one missing an entire side. My father was limited by how much and how far he could tackle in the terrain and we were just never able to get him in range of any of the bulls we spotted and the middle of the week the bulls got unresponsive to calling when it warmed a little. Our group saw at least 20 bulls over our 5 day hunt. Day 6 we had to call it and go for the truck as they were getting another pounding of snow and wind and we wanted to get the trailer out and on the road before it got snowed in.
> 
> Dead elk are a lot of work, our two bulls died 5 and 8mi from camp and it took a full day each to retrieve with a mule and 2 horses.
> 
> Mule deer were tough we only saw 3 racked mulies and all were jumped in nasty terrain with no prayer of a shot opportunity but we really only focused on where the elk were.
> 
> 
> More later...
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Awesome job, Taunto. Congrats on a successful hunt. I'm going to go out on a limb and say you're "hooked."


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Awesome job, Taunto. Congrats on a successful hunt. I'm going to go out on a limb and say you're "hooked."


Already working on our plans to return to Idaho 2019


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> A little more according to plan this morning....


Wooo heck ya Joe! Congrats to Ty on a big old nanny doe!


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats on the bucks ebard22 and 17.


----------



## nick060200

Shot this 7 point pie bald Saturday morning. I have passed bigger this season but I was on the ground this time and I seem to have a hard passing while on the ground. I thought he looked cool and he litterly walked by me standing next to a tree at 3 feet. I could have grabbed his antlers. No joking ! As he walked by I turned my head and he caught movement and bounded to 10yds as he bounded I drew back. He stopped and all my pins were in his vitals so I let it fly and it hit true. He went 50 yds. I almost wasn't sure if I wanted to shoot this deer or smack his butt I opted for the former.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats ,That is a cool hide. Do you plan to keep it. I know I would.


----------



## fap1800

Nice looking deer, Nick. Congrats!


----------



## nick060200

thanks, im not sure if im gonna tan the hide or not. its in the freezer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

disclaimer: this is a duplciate post, I posted it on the barometric pressure thread, but wanted to repost it here, just thought maybe we could keep tabs....to see if there is a bump in the kill rate this week.....feel free to call me out/add your thoughts/whatever, hopefully keeping it constructive......

temps dropping and pressure rising = deer moving no matter the time of the year...pre-rut/rut helps that movement to occur more during daylight - couple those two factors with a moon being in the 7-day New phase or the first few days before and after the New phase and you'd be foolish not to be on stand somewhere....odds increase even more just before or after a front that brings change in temps and/or winds...

I saw some show, can't remember where they have "kill factors"....I guess since I started keeping a detailed journal that last 6 years or so I have them too, just never thought of it in that way....FROM MY PERSPECTIVE - FOR HUNTING PURPOSES - outside of the big three (food, water, safety) - the weather (temps, winds, precip, pressure) is the most important, followed closely by the amount of daylight and moonphase....I'm not an expert, don't have a show of my own or am frequently published in any magazines, but I have learned that the amount of available daylight is bigger influence on THE RUT than any other factor...the other factors certainly contribute, but the deer rut and chase in places where it is never cooler than 60-degrees so the idea temps need to be in the 30's to get things started is a ridiculous notion, the cooler the better, because all of the deer can run, chase, hide, mate, etc...without dying from heat exhaustion (lol)...its when they're running, chasing, mating, etc...that they are the most vulnerable to us....

never saw the Sturgis report until cadguy posted about and I am on board with most of it...I even use intellicast as well (that's what he has featured in his graphs)....https://www.whitetailhabitatsolution...forecast-alert

This time of year the key is CHANGE - ANY CHANGE - the amount of daylight is given, any program charts that out...funny thing isn't it how the rut typically coincides with daylight savings time...hmmm...(I understand not everywhere coast to coast, but in q majority of the country)

A quick example....
Wednesday of this week will have several factors in my favor...
winds *changing* from predominantly S wind over the last 4 days to a W - WNW wind beginning in the early morning hours of Wednesday and increasing in speeds by more than 5MPH between 4PM on Tuesday and 7AM on Wednesday
temps *changing* with a 20 degree temp drop between 4PM on Tuesday and 7Am on Wednesday
pressure *changing* rising .29 over the same time frame mentioned above
precip *changing* coming off of a front expected to drop more than .5 of rainfall on Tuesday
with a 30% visible moon and roughly 10.75 hour of daylight...

Things should be moving on Wednesday, especially the AM....
Thursday the temps drop again and then again on Friday .... lowest temps, highest pressure will be Friday morning at 7AM....the front passing on Tuesday is the "X" factor in my book that brings Wednesday as the focus day, but Wed-Friday of this week in SE PA should be pretty good. 


just my .02 - may be worth less to some, more to others....


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> disclaimer: this is a duplciate post, I posted it on the barometric pressure thread, but wanted to repost it here, just thought maybe we could keep tabs....to see if there is a bump in the kill rate this week.....feel free to call me out/add your thoughts/whatever, hopefully keeping it constructive......
> 
> temps dropping and pressure rising = deer moving no matter the time of the year...pre-rut/rut helps that movement to occur more during daylight - couple those two factors with a moon being in the 7-day New phase or the first few days before and after the New phase and you'd be foolish not to be on stand somewhere....odds increase even more just before or after a front that brings change in temps and/or winds...
> 
> I saw some show, can't remember where they have "kill factors"....I guess since I started keeping a detailed journal that last 6 years or so I have them too, just never thought of it in that way....FROM MY PERSPECTIVE - FOR HUNTING PURPOSES - outside of the big three (food, water, safety) - the weather (temps, winds, precip, pressure) is the most important, followed closely by the amount of daylight and moonphase....I'm not an expert, don't have a show of my own or am frequently published in any magazines, but I have learned that the amount of available daylight is bigger influence on THE RUT than any other factor...the other factors certainly contribute, but the deer rut and chase in places where it is never cooler than 60-degrees so the idea temps need to be in the 30's to get things started is a ridiculous notion, the cooler the better, because all of the deer can run, chase, hide, mate, etc...without dying from heat exhaustion (lol)...its when they're running, chasing, mating, etc...that they are the most vulnerable to us....
> 
> never saw the Sturgis report until cadguy posted about and I am on board with most of it...I even use intellicast as well (that's what he has featured in his graphs)....https://www.whitetailhabitatsolution...forecast-alert
> 
> This time of year the key is CHANGE - ANY CHANGE - the amount of daylight is given, any program charts that out...funny thing isn't it how the rut typically coincides with daylight savings time...hmmm...(I understand not everywhere coast to coast, but in q majority of the country)
> 
> A quick example....
> Wednesday of this week will have several factors in my favor...
> winds *changing* from predominantly S wind over the last 4 days to a W - WNW wind beginning in the early morning hours of Wednesday and increasing in speeds by more than 5MPH between 4PM on Tuesday and 7AM on Wednesday
> temps *changing* with a 20 degree temp drop between 4PM on Tuesday and 7Am on Wednesday
> pressure *changing* rising .29 over the same time frame mentioned above
> precip *changing* coming off of a front expected to drop more than .5 of rainfall on Tuesday
> with a 30% visible moon and roughly 10.75 hour of daylight...
> 
> Things should be moving on Wednesday, especially the AM....
> Thursday the temps drop again and then again on Friday .... lowest temps, highest pressure will be Friday morning at 7AM....the front passing on Tuesday is the "X" factor in my book that brings Wednesday as the focus day, but Wed-Friday of this week in SE PA should be pretty good.
> 
> 
> just my .02 - may be worth less to some, more to others....


I agree with everything you are saying and even circled Wednesday as a day to take off.....but my wife reminded me we scheduled a docs visit for the baby and its one of the visits I can't miss....already making sacrifices for the little guy and he isn't even born yet hahaha


----------



## adr1601

I really don't think you can test whether or not these things "bumps the kill rate" without years of data.
Everyday moving forward will put things closer to the rut and increase odds of a"higher kill rate" and everyday there will be an increase in hunters-killer as we get closer to the rut increasing the rate.
I'm sure there will be many people out there in the coming days that have been just patiently waiting for the later part of the season.
I know in my spots I may not see another hunter until the rut approaches. 

Those things may have a huge factor on movement, but I wouldn't trust the results without a lot of data over multiple years. Sounds like your composing the data though.

Just the temp drop alone close to Halloween is gonna put a bunch more hunters in the woods and increase the number of deer killed.

Edit: Just look how Yeti took a day off to hunt. I just think you can trust the data over a short period.


----------



## yetihunter1

adr1601 said:


> I really don't think you can test whether or not these things "bumps the kill rate" without years of data.
> Everyday moving forward will put things closer to the rut and increase odds of a"higher kill rate" and everyday there will be an increase in hunters-killer as we get closer to the rut increasing the rate.
> I'm sure there will be many people out there in the coming days that have been just patiently waiting for the later part of the season.
> I know in my spots I may not see another hunter until the rut approaches.
> 
> Those things may have a huge factor on movement, but I wouldn't trust the results without a lot of data over multiple years. Sounds like your composing the data though.
> 
> Just the temp drop alone close to Halloween is gonna put a bunch more hunters in the woods and increase the number of deer killed.
> 
> Edit: Just look how Yeti took a day off to hunt. I just think you can trust the data over a short period.



I will hunt whenever I can get out but when it comes to using vacation days I do it based off of coldfronts and high pressure. If the temp drops and the pressure is rising I will take a day off, specially in early season. I understand that deer are more active the closer to the rut but I have, in my limited experience, noticed significantly better day time movement from deer on cold high pressure days. I constantly check wunderground and intellicast for the 10day forecast to get a heads up on any possible fronts moving in to my hunting areas. 

Personally after looking at them, I would want to go out Thursday now but I have already requested off Friday after looking at the 10day last week.


----------



## fap1800

The new OL rut issue touches on some of this. Pressure, moon phases, etc. My time is few with the wife's 40th this weekend and work. Any break I get, I'm going out. It's almost November.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nestled in for the PM...SSE winds are good for this spot, plus I get to see for a long way, maybe catch some action afar to help plan for the end of the week.

ADR...I agree, I base my opinions off of my data which I have been collecting for roughly 6 years...of course I measure it all against what I read and see from “pros”, discuss with family and friends, etc...and I am confident in my ASSumptions.....anyone with a little ingenuity can make statistics work in their favor...I understand more folks will be out, BUT consider this...IF they’re out because of the daylight (calendar), temp drop, storm front, etc...wouldn’t that support my thoughts?? 

Good luck to anyone else out in this sauna...think I’ll be washing my cloths again....I canfeel sweat running down my back

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Nestled in for the PM...SSE winds are good for this spot, plus I get to see for a long way, maybe catch some action afar to help plan for the end of the week.
> 
> ADR...I agree, I base my opinions off of my data which I have been collecting for roughly 6 years...of course I measure it all against what I read and see from “pros”, discuss with family and friends, etc...and I am confident in my ASSumptions.....anyone with a little ingenuity can make statistics work in their favor...I understand more folks will be out, BUT consider this...IF they’re out because of the daylight (calendar), temp drop, storm front, etc...wouldn’t that support my thoughts??
> 
> Good luck to anyone else out in this sauna...think I’ll be washing my cloths again....I canfeel sweat running down my back
> 
> Joe


It would support the fact they increase the kill rate by putting more hunter in the woods, but I took it as it increasing deer movement that was responsible for the rate increase. 
For the record I think some of these things do increase deer movement.


----------



## TauntoHawk

has any of the SE guys used Nature's Accent Taxidermy on 23 in Narvon? 

My father was given that shop as a referral from a guy at his work, just want to check a few guys out or some more recommendations before I take my elk somewhere. I only have 2 NY whitetails mounted and both were done my a friend in NY who just does a few deer as a hobby.


----------



## Mathias

Taunro, I think I saw him with a display at a show last year. I don't know anyone that has used him., 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

whats everyone paying for a euro mount these days?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> whats everyone paying for a euro mount these days?


$150 in these parts Stuff It Taxidermy *(610) 558-3508‬


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> has any of the SE guys used Nature's Accent Taxidermy on 23 in Narvon?
> 
> My father was given that shop as a referral from a guy at his work, just want to check a few guys out or some more recommendations before I take my elk somewhere. I only have 2 NY whitetails mounted and both were done my a friend in NY who just does a few deer as a hobby.


He'd be a bit of a poke for you, but Stranix Taxidermy is who I use for my deer. And when I get a wall hanger like yours, I'll be sending him the work. He's a bit pricey, but it shows in the finished product. I can PM you pics of my last three deer mounts if you're interested.


----------



## goathillinpa

nick060200 said:


> whats everyone paying for a euro mount these days?


There is a guy near my camp that charges $75. Those beetles do a great job.


----------



## 12-Ringer

There’s another guy in Pottstown he also charges $75 and uses beetles but then the rest is up to you, degreasing and bleaching...Stuff Its price is to the finished bleached product....I personally think it’s high, but I also have 3 from him now as I was tired of boiling and bleaching my own....guess it’s almost like a convenience fee...

Not sure where you located but if your interested I’ll get the other number when I get home tonight.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nick060200 said:


> whats everyone paying for a euro mount these days?


125$ guy uses beetles. He also does hydro dipping if interested.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> 125$ guy uses beetles. He also does hydro dipping if interested.


How much extra for the dip...does he cut the antlers when he dips them?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

First lady of the night showed up....hope she has a big boyfriend not far behind...


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice pic, keep them coming!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> How much extra for the dip...does he cut the antlers when he dips them?
> 
> Joe


Joe, I’m not sure the price for a dip, I have never had any dipped. He does not cut the antlers off. He is located in Delco, Springfield. He has done a few of my bucks and does a great job.


----------



## EXsystem

[QUOTE=12

Awesome pic!


----------



## Mathias

I thought I'd be seeing deer with the rain coming. Only gobblers so far.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just had a beautiful yellow lab come through...hope there is an owner not too far behind...no way this dogs been out on his own, way too clean, fluorescent orange collar....ahhh public land

Joe


----------



## Charman03

The guy who did my euro last year charged me $75 or $100 can't remember. That's bleached, degreased etc. he also does hydro dipping which is another $75


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> The guy who did my euro last year charged me $75 or $100 can't remember. That's bleached, degreased etc. he also does hydro dipping which is another $75


Great price...where is he located?


----------



## nicko

Not sure if I overpaid or not but the only euro mount I have which is on an oak pedestal base with an engraved nameplate, I paid $230 for and that was back in 2007 for the first buck I ever took with a bow.


----------



## Charman03

12-Ringer said:


> Great price...where is he located?


Dillsburg PA not far off rt 15


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> He'd be a bit of a poke for you, but Stranix Taxidermy is who I use for my deer. And when I get a wall hanger like yours, I'll be sending him the work. He's a bit pricey, but it shows in the finished product. I can PM you pics of my last three deer mounts if you're interested.


I'll at least give him a call and check into his work. Sure if it's not a hassle send me some pics. So far I've talked to nature's accent and Stoltzfus today might go visit both shops next week I have a pretty good idea of the pose I want.

Thanks man, I really just want something that will flood the memories back of a hunt and road trip shared with my father and good friends. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

TauntoHawk said:


> has any of the SE guys used Nature's Accent Taxidermy on 23 in Narvon?
> 
> My father was given that shop as a referral from a guy at his work, just want to check a few guys out or some more recommendations before I take my elk somewhere. I only have 2 NY whitetails mounted and both were done my a friend in NY who just does a few deer as a hobby.


My brother lives in Bowmansville and I have heard him talk of this place you speak of. I will ask his opinion on the quality of his work.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vtbowhntr said:


> My brother lives in Bowmansville and I have heard him talk of this place you speak of. I will ask his opinion on the quality of his work.


I would appreciate that. I enjoyed our conversation and like his pictures of his work but would still like to hear some first hand experience. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Not a bad day in the woods. This morning had a 7 walk right past the stand watched him work a scrape and work over a sapling. Had some chasing going on close enough to see glimpses of deer bodies running in the thick stuff. Tonight I sat in a blind we set up Yesterday . Went over to brush it in a little better and just sat it for the evening. Around 6 I spotted a tree directly across from the blind waving wildly, no doubt a buck working it over. Finally caught sight of antler and knew we was a nice buck. He stepped out and was a respectable 8, probably three year old ,brute of a body on him. Of course since I filled my buck tag I can’t get a doe in my sights.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Not a bad day in the woods. This morning had a 7 walk right past the stand watched him work a scrape and work over a sapling. Had some chasing going on close enough to see glimpses of deer bodies running in the thick stuff. Tonight I sat in a blind we set up Yesterday . Went over to brush it in a little better and just sat it for the evening. Around 6 I spotted a tree directly across from the blind waving wildly, no doubt a buck working it over. Finally caught sight of antler and knew we was a nice buck. He stepped out and was a respectable 8, probably three year old ,brute of a body on him. Of course since I filled my buck tag I can’t get a doe in my sights.


Bill,,sounds like a fun night


----------



## LetThemGrow

Shupps Hydrographics in Mohnton (1/2 mile from Maple Grove speedway) dipped a gun and a Euro for me and I was pleased with his work. Not sure that he does Euro, call for more details. (484) 955-5033. Great guy. Here's a quick phone pic...

View attachment 6279389


----------



## 138104

I paid $125 my euro, which included the oak pedestal. This was back in 2011 or 2012.


----------



## Ryanp019

12-Ringer said:


> disclaimer: this is a duplciate post, I posted it on the barometric pressure thread, but wanted to repost it here, just thought maybe we could keep tabs....to see if there is a bump in the kill rate this week.....feel free to call me out/add your thoughts/whatever, hopefully keeping it constructive......
> 
> temps dropping and pressure rising = deer moving no matter the time of the year...pre-rut/rut helps that movement to occur more during daylight - couple those two factors with a moon being in the 7-day New phase or the first few days before and after the New phase and you'd be foolish not to be on stand somewhere....odds increase even more just before or after a front that brings change in temps and/or winds...
> 
> I saw some show, can't remember where they have "kill factors"....I guess since I started keeping a detailed journal that last 6 years or so I have them too, just never thought of it in that way....FROM MY PERSPECTIVE - FOR HUNTING PURPOSES - outside of the big three (food, water, safety) - the weather (temps, winds, precip, pressure) is the most important, followed closely by the amount of daylight and moonphase....I'm not an expert, don't have a show of my own or am frequently published in any magazines, but I have learned that the amount of available daylight is bigger influence on THE RUT than any other factor...the other factors certainly contribute, but the deer rut and chase in places where it is never cooler than 60-degrees so the idea temps need to be in the 30's to get things started is a ridiculous notion, the cooler the better, because all of the deer can run, chase, hide, mate, etc...without dying from heat exhaustion (lol)...its when they're running, chasing, mating, etc...that they are the most vulnerable to us....
> 
> never saw the Sturgis report until cadguy posted about and I am on board with most of it...I even use intellicast as well (that's what he has featured in his graphs)....https://www.whitetailhabitatsolution...forecast-alert
> 
> This time of year the key is CHANGE - ANY CHANGE - the amount of daylight is given, any program charts that out...funny thing isn't it how the rut typically coincides with daylight savings time...hmmm...(I understand not everywhere coast to coast, but in q majority of the country)
> 
> A quick example....
> Wednesday of this week will have several factors in my favor...
> winds *changing* from predominantly S wind over the last 4 days to a W - WNW wind beginning in the early morning hours of Wednesday and increasing in speeds by more than 5MPH between 4PM on Tuesday and 7AM on Wednesday
> temps *changing* with a 20 degree temp drop between 4PM on Tuesday and 7Am on Wednesday
> pressure *changing* rising .29 over the same time frame mentioned above
> precip *changing* coming off of a front expected to drop more than .5 of rainfall on Tuesday
> with a 30% visible moon and roughly 10.75 hour of daylight...
> 
> Things should be moving on Wednesday, especially the AM....
> Thursday the temps drop again and then again on Friday .... lowest temps, highest pressure will be Friday morning at 7AM....the front passing on Tuesday is the "X" factor in my book that brings Wednesday as the focus day, but Wed-Friday of this week in SE PA should be pretty good.
> 
> 
> just my .02 - may be worth less to some, more to others....


Joe...your posts are awesome and very informative. Always love reading what you have to say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4Rut

I was putting my seatbelt on before heading into work at 5:50pm. Looked over my shoulder and saw a buck chasing does all over the field behind the house. They hit every corner of the field about 5 times in the time that I was watching, tails flagging and everything. I’d say things are definitely heating up. Should start seeing some pics on this thread in the weeks to come.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6279645

One of my friends connected on the first evening of the front moving in. Any guesses on score, I said right around 140"


----------



## Mr. October

12-ringer said:


>


thwap!


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Shupps Hydrographics in Mohnton (1/2 mile from Maple Grove speedway) dipped a gun and a Euro for me and I was pleased with his work. Not sure that he does Euro, call for more details. (484) 955-5033. Great guy. Here's a quick phone pic...
> 
> View attachment 6279389


That's a really cool mount.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Not sure if I overpaid or not but the only euro mount I have which is on an oak pedestal base with an engraved nameplate, I paid $230 for and that was back in 2007 for the first buck I ever took with a bow.


I would say that's dead nuts on,if he plated it in gold lol.A buddy of mine does 500+ skulls/year.He charges $65 and $85 if it's on a plaque.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I would say that's dead nuts on,if he plated it in gold lol.A buddy of mine does 500+ skulls/year.He charges $65 and $85 if it's on a plaque.


Oh well. Things do tend to run a little more expensive in this area but I didn't really shop around. I paid $600 for a full shoulder mount in 2008.


----------



## Matt Musto

I do all my own European mounts. Make sure whatever taxi you choose to use that they are not using chlorine household bleach to whiten the skulls. That will breakdown the skull bone over time and make the skull brittle. I like to let nature clean off my skulls but it usually takes until May/June of the following year. I then like to leave the skull a natural color instead of whitening or painting and mount them on stones or wood that I find.


----------



## davydtune

Was at camp this weekend and while we all saw deer no one took any shots. The woods were very alive with the sounds of boom sticks Saturday, lol! Lots and lots of people out. Did get tho meet the new neighbor that bought the house in front of camp, seems like a pretty cool guy. He hunts and even offered a stand to us right behind camp.


----------



## davydtune

Congrats to all getting it done! :guitarist2:


----------



## River420Bottom

nicko said:


> Oh well. Things do tend to run a little more expensive in this area but I didn't really shop around. I paid $600 for a full shoulder mount in 2008.


I thought I was overpaying at $75 skulls, beetle cleaned and finished, normally a $50 bill. My last shoulder mount was $300 and I have 6 done thru him.. E. Pennsylvania must be rough in all aspects


----------



## KylePA

I had the opportunity to sneak out of work yesterday and put a tag on a big freezer queen in 5c. No bucks yesterday from the stand but looking forward to lots of vacation in November.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

12-Ringer said:


> $150 in these parts Stuff It Taxidermy *(610) 558-3508‬


I believe the prices this year for the guy I am using in Quakertown are $115 non skinned and $100 skinned out. He has Yeti's buck now.


----------



## Mathias

Mike Ladner @Euro Mounts, Quakertown P.O. 215-669-1821.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Mike Ladner @Euro Mounts, Quakertown P.O. 215-669-1821.


Yup that is who I am using.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Mike Ladner @Euro Mounts, Quakertown P.O. 215-669-1821.


Relative of mine. My cousins son. Did a lot of hunting back in the day with his father and a pile of other cousins.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Relative of mine. My cousins son. Did a lot of hunting back in the day with his father and a pile of other cousins.


Greg?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Yep


----------



## Billy H

You know him.


----------



## Shwackums

Its about that time of year...going to be making my annual trip to PA to do some hunting. Hope the weather gets a little better...looks like alot of rain in the forecast in the next couple of weeks. 

Will be doing all of my hunting in 1B...gotta make sure I get to the court house on Thursday to get my license/doe tag. Got a couple different tracks of land to hunt. I got a 56 acre property that I have hunted since I was 12. Got another 27 acre and 90 acre track. I do not have free range on the 90 acre track as it has been heavily managed for the last couple of years. My buddy that owns the property shot a 186" buck in it last year...but during rifle season. 

Will post updates periodically and good luck to everyone still hunting!


----------



## HCF

Headed to camp next Wednesday for 4 days, Clearfield


----------



## NEDYARB

Opinions on this dude. In my opinion his body is huge. His rack is spindly so I am thinking he is old and on the slide.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

He looks rutted up. Yea nice buck just don't think he's super old but definitely not enormous. Definitely a nice buck good luck


----------



## Ebard22

I live in 1B and can't get permission to hunt that much land! Good luck!


----------



## wyrnutz

anyone recognize the gentleman to the left in this picture?









The mug on the right is me with an early Birthday present. Prepping for a trip out west hopefully next fall. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodman53

Big one going down this weekend - Penn State!!! Go Buckeyes


----------



## nicko

woodman53 said:


> big one going down this weekend - penn state!!! Go buckeyes


psu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man I chose the wrong profession....should have been a weatherman, sorry, meteorologist....six figure salary and accurate less than 50% of the time.....

So much for the front and tomorrow being target, Thursday and Friday looking much better....we shall see...

Joe


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> anyone recognize the gentleman to the left in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mug on the right is me with an early Birthday present. Prepping for a trip out west hopefully next fall.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jack of formerly Jabs Custom Arrows.

Congrats on the new Option Brian. Did you go with the 6 or 7?


----------



## wyrnutz

nicko said:


> Jack of formerly Jabs Custom Arrows.
> 
> Congrats on the new Option Brian. Did you go with the 6 or 7?


Nicko,
Option 6
It was the first one I tried. When I first looked at the cams I was nervous. It drew smooth, just a bit stiffer than THE GT500. 
63 pounds and a 470 gn arrow, incredibly quiet. 
Jack seems to be doing well. He is just an all around great guy. 
Bob and AJ are great guys also. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> I had the opportunity to sneak out of work yesterday and put a tag on a big freezer queen in 5c. No bucks yesterday from the stand but looking forward to lots of vacation in November.


That's a nice doe Kyle. It always feels good to know you have a full freezer. Great job.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Man I chose the wrong profession....should have been a weatherman, sorry, meteorologist....six figure salary and accurate less than 50% of the time.....
> 
> So much for the front and tomorrow being target, Thursday and Friday looking much better....we shall see...
> 
> Joe


I wouldn’t worry about it all that much. A lot of nice buck have hit the ground in the warmer temps. I’ve seen plenty of rut activity going on the last couple times out. Monday night I was in a blind in a Tee shirt and a mature buck walked into bow range at 6:00 PM. Have had chasing going on right around my house all hours of the day and night. I think here in southeast Pa. we might as well face that this is weather we have here now this time of year.


----------



## NEDYARB

12-Ringer said:


> Man I chose the wrong profession....should have been a weatherman, sorry, meteorologist....six figure salary and accurate less than 50% of the time.....
> 
> So much for the front and tomorrow being target, Thursday and Friday looking much better....we shall see...
> 
> Joe


On the plus side next weeks temperatures look good. Coinciding with peak activity. Should be good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

wyrnutz said:


> anyone recognize the gentleman to the left in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mug on the right is me with an early Birthday present. Prepping for a trip out west hopefully next fall.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jack Jab, Is he always at Bob and AJ's or only certain days?


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Man I chose the wrong profession....should have been a weatherman, sorry, meteorologist....six figure salary and accurate less than 50% of the time.....
> 
> So much for the front and tomorrow being target, Thursday and Friday looking much better....we shall see...
> 
> Joe



Joe, its like so may thinks tons of people over payed for what they do . I have log books that look like phone books , from ever sit I had from 1998-2012 in the Mid-West. We can sit her all day talk about this , in all my years in a tree , I think the smaller bucks do what they want and don't care much about the weather , or temps , or pressure , or moon , or whatever else . IMO, I don't think it takes much skill or knowledge to kill a deer under 3 years old . I think you get a buck over 4 years old , he turns into a hole different animal , IMO I think thats where all the stuff like , temps , wind, pressure , fronts , all come into play . Deer will move, and move when they want .


----------



## Charman03

Joe I appreciated your info, otherwise I probably would have waited until tomorrow morning...


----------



## wyrnutz

Matt
He said he is typically there Tuesday and Thursday around 4-6. 
Call and speak with AJ, they open at 4 and close at 8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it all that much. A lot of nice buck have hit the ground in the warmer temps. I’ve seen plenty of rut activity going on the last couple times out. Monday night I was in a blind in a Tee shirt and a mature buck walked into bow range at 6:00 PM. Have had chasing going on right around my house all hours of the day and night. I think here in southeast Pa. we might as well face that this is weather we have here now this time of year.


I agree Bill and I don't "worry", but when I am trying to coordinate time out of the office I use this type of information to help plan. I am fortunate enough that I can wake up and decide to take a day or two here and there, but it is always best for everyone to plan...that change yesterday, changed my plans...I'm not out this morning, instead will be out mid-day tomorrow and all day Friday.




pope125 said:


> Joe, its like so may thinks tons of people over payed for what they do . I have log books that look like phone books , from ever sit I had from 1998-2012 in the Mid-West. We can sit her all day talk about this , in all my years in a tree , I think the smaller bucks do what they want and don't care much about the weather , or temps , or pressure , or moon , or whatever else . IMO, I don't think it takes much skill or knowledge to kill a deer under 3 years old . I think you get a buck over 4 years old , he turns into a hole different animal , IMO I think thats where all the stuff like , temps , wind, pressure , fronts , all come into play . Deer will move, and move when they want .



I agree 100%, I don't have as extensive data file as you as I've only maintained about 6 years worth...but it takes a little something "more" to get the older, more mature, and hopefully larger racked buck on their feet during daylight. Of course, the right doe comes by ("X" factor) and all bets are off; some of us have been lucky enough to witness it, but generally speaking the (reportable factors) weather, daylight, moon, etc...will have the greatest impact on the most mature deer...at least in my experience anyway.

Thursday the pressure starts to rise in the late evening with forcasted temps in the mid 50's for the last couple of hours...the moon is still less than 40% visible
pressure continues to climb overnight in conjunction with a 15 degree temp drop from 5PM on Thursday to 7AM on Friday and pressure will continue to climb on Friday until around 11ish...where is should top out around 30.1

I know some may be reading this rolling your eyes, but its something that helps me stay connected to the hunt, even when I'm not in the woods.

Joe


----------



## PAKraig

A friend said he saw 6 buck in 1 field dogging a doe pretty good last night after dark. He called 3 of them "shooters" which is pretty close to P&Y for him. Just never know when I hot doe is going to pop up, but I'm hoping most of them wait a couple weeks as that's when I have time off! 

Joe, are you saying _*peak *_high pressure is best for anticipated activity or just rising pressure in general?


----------



## Matt Musto

wyrnutz said:


> Matt
> He said he is typically there Tuesday and Thursday around 4-6.
> Call and speak with AJ, they open at 4 and close at 8.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks wyrnutz. I need to get up to that shop and check them out.

I'm hunting today, because I can't tomorrow or Friday, hopefully Saturday AM and definitely Monday evening.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Man I chose the wrong profession....should have been a weatherman, sorry, meteorologist....six figure salary and accurate less than 50% of the time.....
> 
> So much for the front and tomorrow being target, Thursday and Friday looking much better....we shall see...
> 
> Joe


I want my subscription money back, I decided to hunt after ur post got me all excited. 

Good news is I had a 3yr old 10 come grunting his way over to check out a doe family 20 yards behind me. Passed my tree at 5 yards. That got me fired up for the coming action in the weeks ahead. Had to slip out at 8:30, work needs to be done. 



PAKraig said:


> A friend said he saw 6 buck in 1 field dogging a doe pretty good last night after dark. He called 3 of them "shooters" which is pretty close to P&Y for him. Just never know when I hot doe is going to pop up, but I'm hoping most of them wait a couple weeks as that's when I have time off!
> 
> Joe, are you saying _*peak *_high pressure is best for anticipated activity or just rising pressure in general?


Sounds like a fun sit!


----------



## loutzenhiser

I went out this morning for a couple hours before work. Two doe and they walked along without a care in the world. Pretty quiet still in the two properties I hunt in the NW corner. Anyone else seeing buck activity in this area?


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Saw 4 2.5 year old bucks cruising here in 1b last night. 15 doe out in the cut bean field on my way out with a little buck chasing a few around. Most deer I have ever seen in one evening. On my way home deer were crossing the roads everywhere.


----------



## Billy H

Just saw a brute of a buck chasing a doe across a cut cornfield. on the montco bucks boarder. Hilltown township. Two small basket rack bucks were in the field as well.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks wyrnutz. I need to get up to that shop and check them out.
> 
> I'm hunting today, because I can't tomorrow or Friday, hopefully Saturday AM and definitely Monday evening.


Bob and AJ are good guys. Bought my Centergy from them and a few other things. Good to see a local shop doing well.


----------



## loutzenhiser

LXhuntinPA said:


> Saw 4 2.5 year old bucks cruising here in 1b last night. 15 doe out in the cut bean field on my way out with a little buck chasing a few around. Most deer I have ever seen in one evening. On my way home deer were crossing the roads everywhere.


Good to hear. It was so windy last evening and first thing this morning. I'm off all next week and so far weather looks good. Here's hoping...


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAKraig said:


> A friend said he saw 6 buck in 1 field dogging a doe pretty good last night after dark. He called 3 of them "shooters" which is pretty close to P&Y for him. Just never know when I hot doe is going to pop up, but I'm hoping most of them wait a couple weeks as that's when I have time off!
> 
> Joe, are you saying _*peak *_high pressure is best for anticipated activity or just rising pressure in general?


I prefer rising more than peak. The best combo I’ve experienced is rising pressure and lowering temperatures.


----------



## Mathias

I agree it’s nice to see an archery shop doing well. I’ve only met AJ, nice guy.
Sat this morning, saw 3 small bucks, one chasing a doe. Otherwise it was dead, not much movement, but you have to hunt when the the opportunity presents, happily shift work is coming to an end for me relatively soon!
My next hunt will be Friday evening up in 3C.
Looking forward to some grouse hunting too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> I want my subscription money back, I decided to hunt after ur post got me all excited.
> 
> Good news is I had a 3yr old 10 come grunting his way over to check out a doe family 20 yards behind me. Passed my tree at 5 yards. That got me fired up for the coming action in the weeks ahead. Had to slip out at 8:30, work needs to be done.
> 
> Sounds like a fun sit!


Curious, did you pass on the three-year-old Tenpoint or did he not present a shot even at that close range?


----------



## black_chill

LetThemGrow said:


> I want my subscription money back, I decided to hunt after ur post got me all excited.
> 
> Good news is I had a 3yr old 10 come grunting his way over to check out a doe family 20 yards behind me. Passed my tree at 5 yards. That got me fired up for the coming action in the weeks ahead. Had to slip out at 8:30, work needs to be done.
> 
> Sounds like a fun sit!


Out of curiousity what do you think that 10 scored and were you at all interested in shooting him?


I would like to let deer get to 4.5+ but on our property we have a problem retaining deer from year to year. We have only had 2 deer that were 100"+ and on camera the following year (since 2014 when we started running cams). One was 5.5+, about 130" 9 pt that we haven't seen since January of 2016. Ironically enough, our Amish neighbors from a quarter mile down the road knew he frequented our property, so Im sure the Amish right beside us knew he was there too. The other was a 3.5+ 6 point that was fairly nice last year. Havent had him around since mid September of last year.

It doesn't help we live 3 hours away though either and our neighbors shoot whatever.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I prefer rising more than peak. The best combo I’ve experienced is rising pressure and lowering temperatures.


I think more goes into than just the pressure , you also need a temp change thats is happening with the pressure . The rising pressure , with colder temps is way better than pressure with average to warm temps.


----------



## davydtune

loutzenhiser said:


> I went out this morning for a couple hours before work. Two doe and they walked along without a care in the world. Pretty quiet still in the two properties I hunt in the NW corner. Anyone else seeing buck activity in this area?


Just horny youngins


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I think more goes into than just the pressure , you also need a temp change thats is happening with the pressure . The rising pressure , with colder temps is way better than pressure with average to warm temps.


Looks like we agree again!


----------



## 12-Ringer

black_chill said:


> Out of curiousity what do you think that 10 scored and were you at all interested in shooting him?
> 
> 
> I would like to let deer get to 4.5+ but on our property we have a problem retaining deer from year to year. We have only had 2 deer that were 100"+ and on camera the following year (since 2014 when we started running cams). One was 5.5+, about 130" 9 pt that we haven't seen since January of 2016. Ironically enough, our Amish neighbors from a quarter mile down the road knew he frequented our property, so Im sure the Amish right beside us knew he was there too. The other was a 3.5+ 6 point that was fairly nice last year. Havent had him around since mid September of last year.
> 
> It doesn't help we live 3 hours away though either and our neighbors shoot whatever.


Yes, it is certainly a dilemma; letting a decent one walk when you don’t own/manage significant acreage in that area. I do like to think it all pays off in the end at some point, even if it is just karma. Glad to know that my post got you in a tree and you had a good one in bow range. That’s a win in my book!


----------



## wyrnutz

fap1800 said:


> Bob and AJ are good guys. Bought my Centergy from them and a few other things. Good to see a local shop doing well.


I can surely agree with FAP. 
I am waiting for a sight from them and AJ put his CBE on my new bow so I can at least practice at 20 yards. 
Not sure of many places that would do that. 

Customer service is a top priority, Jack is proud of that. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Curious, did you pass on the three-year-old Tenpoint or did he not present a shot even at that close range?


I really never had a shot, and sort of glad I didn't. I was pinned down by doe at 5 yards. He's a good buck but there is another nicer 3 year old and also a 4 year old that I've gotten on camera. Here is the 10, don't have any better pics on phone. Understand that not every year do I see better bucks, there are years I wouldn't hesitate on this size deer. 

View attachment 6280819


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like we agree again!


Joe, another thing guys don't look at are , temps and winds that are constant for a few days . If you get days were you have a S , and switches to the N. Or you have days were its bitter cold, and its starts to get warmer with S winds . So much goes into it , we may over think things most of the time .


----------



## fap1800

black_chill said:


> Out of curiousity what do you think that 10 scored and were you at all interested in shooting him?
> 
> 
> I would like to let deer get to 4.5+ but on our property we have a problem retaining deer from year to year. We have only had 2 deer that were 100"+ and on camera the following year (since 2014 when we started running cams). One was 5.5+, about 130" 9 pt that we haven't seen since January of 2016. Ironically enough, our Amish neighbors from a quarter mile down the road knew he frequented our property, so Im sure the Amish right beside us knew he was there too. The other was a 3.5+ 6 point that was fairly nice last year. Havent had him around since mid September of last year.
> 
> It doesn't help we live 3 hours away though either and our neighbors shoot whatever.


Where I do the majority of my hunting, it's hard with the hunter density in the area. The bucks just don't make it to 4 or 5 very often. I had a nice 8pt show up on camera last week and just learned that a hunter on a neighboring property killed him. He was probably 3. Good thing is you just might have a nice one show up that you've never laid eyes on. Bucks will go quite a ways for the ladies.


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> Where I do the majority of my hunting, it's hard with the hunter density in the area. The bucks just don't make it to 4 or 5 very often. I had a nice 8pt show up on camera last week and just learned that a hunter on a neighboring property killed him. He was probably 3. Good thing is you just might have a nice one show up that you've never laid eyes on. Bucks will go quite a ways for the ladies.


They will travel a long way during the rut most likely come back in late season , come back to there home range .


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> They will travel a long way during the rut most likely come back in late season , come back to there home range .


Indeed. Last three bucks I've killed I never had pic of them.


----------



## dougell

I've killed two bucks that I had pictures of and know of a handful of others who were killed that I got pictures of.The closest was killed 1.5 gps miles from where I got pictures.Weather and fronts certainly dictate daylight deer movement to an extent but you still have to be out there when they move.A hot doe in the area changes everything.


----------



## River420Bottom

black_chill said:


> Out of curiousity what do you think that 10 scored and were you at all interested in shooting him?
> 
> 
> I would like to let deer get to 4.5+ but on our property we have a problem retaining deer from year to year. We have only had 2 deer that were 100"+ and on camera the following year (since 2014 when we started running cams). One was 5.5+, about 130" 9 pt that we haven't seen since January of 2016. Ironically enough, our Amish neighbors from a quarter mile down the road knew he frequented our property, so Im sure the Amish right beside us knew he was there too. The other was a 3.5+ 6 point that was fairly nice last year. Havent had him around since mid September of last year.
> 
> It doesn't help we live 3 hours away though either and our neighbors shoot whatever.


Public land sounds like a better option... Doesn't sound like you'll ever be able to keep deer on it, let alone ANY mature bucks.. Amish neighbors are never good for the hunting of any kind... first hand experience


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Weather and fronts certainly dictate daylight deer movement to an extent but you still have to be out there when they move.A hot doe in the area changes everything.


Exactly.


----------



## dougell

I see small bucks pushing doe around in mid august and I've had extremely slow weeks the first week of November.The craziest rut behavior I ever witnessed was on the first day of bear season one year.It was after the peak of the rut but I'll guarantee there was a hot doe in the area because the bucks were going crazy that day.A week later on the first day of buck,hardly saw a tail in the same spot.As in almost all aspects of life,the ladies dictate the rules.


----------



## black_chill

River420Bottom said:


> Public land sounds like a better option... Doesn't sound like you'll ever be able to keep deer on it, let alone ANY mature bucks.. Amish neighbors are never good for the hunting of any kind... first hand experience


well... its 65 acres and the one person that bought the front 65 off my parents/aunt/uncle doesn't hunt and has all open fields. BUt you are right it sucks having Amish neighbors and boredering state game lands, but its a place to hunt that has been in our family.

We get 3-4 shooters (100"+) every year that use our property at one time or another during hunting season. Our buddy killed a 115" 10 point that showed up on property around this time last year.

My brother and are debating whether to buy neighboring land to our family farm as it comes available or to buy land closer to home, the problem is we will probably pay about 2-3 times for land within an hour of where we live vs the land that has been in our family for 150 years. My brother and I may be able to buy a chunk in a year or so, we are hoping for 200+ acres if we can find it. I'd prefer not to get less than 130, but will consider anything above 80 acres depending on where and how much.


----------



## TauntoHawk

black_chill said:


> well... its 65 acres and the one person that bought the front 65 off my parents/aunt/uncle doesn't hunt and has all open fields. BUt you are right it sucks having Amish neighbors and boredering state game lands, but its a place to hunt that has been in our family.
> 
> We get 3-4 shooters (100"+) every year that use our property at one time or another during hunting season. Our buddy killed a 115" 10 point that showed up on property around this time last year.
> 
> My brother and are debating whether to buy neighboring land to our family farm as it comes available or to buy land closer to home, the problem is we will probably pay about 2-3 times for land within an hour of where we live vs the land that has been in our family for 150 years. My brother and I may be able to buy a chunk in a year or so, we are hoping for 200+ acres if we can find it. I'd prefer not to get less than 130, but will consider anything above 80 acres depending on where and how much.


I honestly enjoy the get away and hunt, when i'm at home there is too many other things to do/going on. That said no hunting on Sundays kind of ruins the spend the weekend at the cabin vibe

I could never see paying local land prices just for hunting close to home, the price of 20 acres around here could buy 1-2 hunts anywhere in North America for the duration of that loan payment that's a lot for something that will be too small to really control and improve.


----------



## nicko

Getting soft in my middle age.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Getting soft in my middle age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with that. I tried one years back , better hope there is no wind . I would rather get wet .


----------



## jacobh

Nick i had one of them called a Porto roof years ago. They work fine but still gonna get wet lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have one...haven’t had any bad issues with it, even in KS where the wind always seems to be blowing...if I’m going out in a light rain I’ll actually use my golf umbrella while walking in and then set up my tree umbrella. You still get wet a little, but better than getting soaked. I go very light on my gear too as I hate everything getting wet

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I have one...haven’t had any bad issues with it, even in KS where the wind always seems to be blowing...if I’m going out in a light rain I’ll actually use my golf umbrella while walking in and then set up my tree umbrella. You still get wet a little, but better than getting soaked. I go very light on my gear too as I hate everything getting wet
> 
> Joe


Can’t beat good rain gear . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I've used one a few times. Worked for me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

This one has an buckle on an elastic strap that you wrap around the tree the secure it in place. Hope to not need it but i’ll see how it goes if needed. The forecast for my 11/6 - 11/10 trip is looking wet right now.


----------



## Mathias

It seems rain is part of the equation up north in Fall.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I also have a heavy canvas cowboy style hat I wear when it’s raining. It does a good job keeping your head dry and water off your neck and shoulders.

Not this specific hat but the same general style.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

loutzenhiser said:


> I went out this morning for a couple hours before work. Two doe and they walked along without a care in the world. Pretty quiet still in the two properties I hunt in the NW corner. Anyone else seeing buck activity in this area?


Of the 3 bucks I had on my last camera pull 2 are dead since Saturday. The one i killed Saturday stunk to high heaven and his neck was just starting to swell. So I think it's just starting. That's the furthest possible northwest corner of the state.


----------



## Ryanp019

nicko said:


> Getting soft in my middle age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought the exact same one last week! Had another that was only 42” and was over 10yrs old. Worked pretty good. Definitely was better that nothing but these ones are a little bigger in diameter so should work well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

In for the morning hoping for a big ole girl to finish filling the freezer. Finally feels like archery season out. Used 2 weather apps got 2 polar opposite wind directions before coming out.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck..... I can't find a doe this year


----------



## fap1800

Had a small 8 cruising the field edge. I gave him a couple grunts and he came right in. Only a 2 year old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buddy smoked a nice 10 last night, didn't recover until after midnight....says in the mid 130's...Delco! I should get pics soon and I'll see if he cares if I share.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Buddy smoked a nice 10 last night, didn't recover until after midnight....says in the mid 130's...Delco! I should get pics soon and I'll see if he cares if I share.
> 
> Joe


Cool. Hopefully he's OK with you sharing a pic or two.

It's funny, when I think of Delco, the thought of 130"+ deer is not what pops into my head. More like traffic congestion, the Blue Route, West Chester Pike, and Irish bars.


----------



## yetihunter1

so some buddies and I are having a discussion on hunting windy days and I thought I would throw it out to you guys for your opinions. I am of the mind that windy days, while they may suck to sit in (cold and rocking) are good days to hunt, the other guys say they will stay home if its gets too windy. This discussion came up in reference to hunting Monday with 25 mph winds in the am but dropping off to 15mph winds later. I think that is perfect as long as you have the right gear to keep you warm. It hides movement and your sound as you get set up, but it does limit your hearing and seeing a deer because everything is moving or noisy. What do you guys think? 


P.S. I am hunting the crud out of Monday....all day hahaha


----------



## fap1800

Generally speaking, windy days will slow movement. The high winds essentially eliminate their sense of smell, and it also reduces their ability to hear. That being said I’ve hunted plenty of windy days and have seen deer. Plus with the rut a few short days away, bucks will be throwing caution the wind. And yes that cheesy pun was intended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

2 days in a row on this guy. Is he 3 or just a nice 2 year old?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Getting soft in my middle age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won one of them in a raffle years ago and swore I'd never use it. Not that I hunt in the rain much any more . . but I LOVE my tree umbrella. That thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## PAKraig

yetihunter1 said:


> so some buddies and I are having a discussion on hunting windy days and I thought I would throw it out to you guys for your opinions. I am of the mind that windy days, while they may suck to sit in (cold and rocking) are good days to hunt, the other guys say they will stay home if its gets too windy. This discussion came up in reference to hunting Monday with 25 mph winds in the am but dropping off to 15mph winds later. I think that is perfect as long as you have the right gear to keep you warm. It hides movement and your sound as you get set up, but it does limit your hearing and seeing a deer because everything is moving or noisy. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> P.S. I am hunting the crud out of Monday....all day hahaha


I don't usually see as many deer, but I think I've had better luck seeing better deer. Probably because I'm too fidgety in my tree all day long and the wind covers some of my movement and noise. 

I've definitely had better luck rattling on windy days. My assumption is that the better buck can't quite pinpoint the location of "the fight" so they have to look a little harder for it. No luck rattling, even tickling, yet this season. Usually the 3rd week, and the last are my best results with rattling, last week for grunting. I've got a very good buck to doe ratio in my location, for which I suppose I can thank my local orange army.....


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Generally speaking, windy days will slow movement. The high winds essentially eliminate their sense of smell, and it also reduces their ability to hear. That being said I’ve hunted plenty of windy days and have seen deer. Plus with the rut a few short days away, bucks will be throwing caution the wind. And yes that cheesy pun was intended.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree it slows movement, from my experience they still move the same amount just not as far. With the wind covering noise and scent it allows you to get in closer to bedding areas and the closer you are to them on windy days the better your experience will be. In respect to Monday, since this triggered the conversation, those 25 mph winds die off to 15 mph at 8am it looks like. I would expect deer movement to peak around then....wind dies down a bit, cold front just passed, rising pressure and a shift in the wind direction from the last couple days. I have high hopes, will have a camera for bucks and bow for does....hope I get a shot.


----------



## PAKraig

nicko said:


> Getting soft in my middle age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't realize the Realtree Hardwoods was still out there.....


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Buckeyes giving 7,just sayin


----------



## PAtrout1

*meat in the freezer, now we hunt*

View attachment 6281545


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Buckeyes giving 7,just sayin


Get your crying towel ready. PSU is going to squeak this one out. I predict Hamilton to have a big game. 

Fap, with all due respect, whats with "The Rut" being a few short days away. Never knew there was a starting date?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> Get your crying towel ready. PSU is going to squeak this one out. I predict Hamilton to have a big game.
> 
> Fap, with all due respect, whats with "The Rut" being a few short days away. Never knew there was a starting date?


Billy its gonna be a war brother!


----------



## nicko

PAKraig said:


> Didn't realize the Realtree Hardwoods was still out there.....


Retro.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Counting the hours starting Monday I'll be off till the end of the regular archery season. Talked a buddy of mine last year into joining the local club here in Warren pa and this year he is going to join me on some rut hunts it will be his first archery hunting experience.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

Sat this morning. Saw 2 different young bucks doing some chasing. Saw a few lone button bucks and then later in the morning 3 big mamas w/ 2 yearlings. Heard more grunting today than I ever have. Was coming from all over the place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I’m glad Fall has returned.
Starting tomorrow afternoon I have the the next 6 hunting days available.
I’m contemplating using my decoy up north tomorrow...I’ve little experience with them, how about you guys?
A bud killed a 9pt in Bradford yesterday and another guy killed a 8pt in Bucks this morning.


----------



## arrowflinger73

I think Joe uses a decoy quite often.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Will be upstate hunting for the first time at a camp. 
Northern Clinton county just south of Cross Fork. 
Anyone been up there, tips or what to look for other than saddles and benches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> so some buddies and I are having a discussion on hunting windy days and I thought I would throw it out to you guys for your opinions. I am of the mind that windy days, while they may suck to sit in (cold and rocking) are good days to hunt, the other guys say they will stay home if its gets too windy. This discussion came up in reference to hunting Monday with 25 mph winds in the am but dropping off to 15mph winds later. I think that is perfect as long as you have the right gear to keep you warm. It hides movement and your sound as you get set up, but it does limit your hearing and seeing a deer because everything is moving or noisy. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> P.S. I am hunting the crud out of Monday....all day hahaha


really depends on a lot - namely how and where you're hunting...when I go to KS, if I wait for the winds to die down, I may not hunt at all...if I am on the ground, especially near standing corn the wind is usually my friend...I can position myself to keep in my favor from a scent perspective and use the havoc it wrecks on their systems to the best of my advantage.

I agree with others, generally speaking sitting in a single spot in a tree or a blind during unusual winds for the area typically result in slower action. ALL of the main defense mechanisms are reduced considerably...wind creates unnecessary/unusual sights and sounds under the canopy, that wild rose bush seems to take on a life of its own....in my experience it is a GREAT time to put some boots on the ground. I have been able to get within bow distance multiple times when the wind is unusually high...it not my preference to be out in windy conditions, to be honest I'd rather be out in a light rain than in windy conditions, but conditions can change pretty quickly. I think those who change their tactics to match the conditions are those who have the most consistent success...

Joe


----------



## rambofirstblood

PAtrout1 said:


> View attachment 6281545


congrats and good luck!


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Billy its gonna be a war brother!


You betcha.

Congrats Patrout


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I’m glad Fall has returned.
> Starting tomorrow afternoon I have the the next 6 hunting days available.
> I’m contemplating using my decoy up north tomorrow...I’ve little experience with them, how about you guys?
> A bud killed a 9pt in Bradford yesterday and another guy killed a 8pt in Bucks this morning.


BEST investment you'll ever make if you hunt with decoy I PROMISE...

https://www.amazon.com/Economy-Whit...1509030862&sr=8-3&keywords=white+boa+feathers

Cut a 6"-8" piece and tack it to the rear/tail area...cut 3-4" piece and tack to each ear....the feathers are so light it takes very little breeze to the move them and the tail and ears flickering usually makes the decoy 100x more presentable...cut the pieces at home, in advance so that your not screwing around in the field as some of the boas are strung in such a way that if not cut properly all of the feathers fall off...MUCH more success everywhere I have tried using a buck decoy as opposed to a doe decoy. I prefer to set on a crosswind pattern with the wind blowing across my stand position with the decoy 18-25 yards upwind of my position. 

I have been very fortunate to have A LOT of action with decoys and I have NEVER had a buck approach a decoy from upwind...even if they see it from an upwind position, they always circle some to get a downwind perspective; you want to be in that downwind perspective taking area, NOT overtop of the decoy. If they get the sense something is wrong once they have the opportunity to add their third and most effective defense mechanism to the analysis (their nose), its too late you're letting the air out of them. Sit directly over top and you very well could have them hold up out of effective bow range as they decide whether to attack or not...

I don't put ANY scent on the decoy at all, I spray liberally with a scent killer spray...IF I use any scent at all it is the Code Blue Tarsal gland I usually hang it off a branch, twig, corn stalk close to the decoy. I have become a fan of the carry-lite, even though it is noisy and a bit cumbersome...I actually put it all together at the car and carry it to the location over my shoulders, adding only the tail and ears when I am at the position I prefer..

Matt, hope I gave you something to think about...if you use the decoy let us know how is goes....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> really depends on a lot - namely how and where you're hunting...when I go to KS, if I wait for the winds to die down, I may not hunt at all...if I am on the ground, especially near standing corn the wind is usually my friend...I can position myself to keep in my favor from a scent perspective and use the havoc it wrecks on their systems to the best of my advantage.
> 
> I agree with others, generally speaking sitting in a single spot in a tree or a blind during unusual winds for the area typically result in slower action. ALL of the main defense mechanisms are reduced considerably...wind creates unnecessary/unusual sights and sounds under the canopy, that wild rose bush seems to take on a life of its own....in my experience it is a GREAT time to put some boots on the ground. I have been able to get within bow distance multiple times when the wind is unusually high...it not my preference to be out in windy conditions, to be honest I'd rather be out in a light rain than in windy conditions, but conditions can change pretty quickly. I think those who change their tactics to match the conditions are those who have the most consistent success...
> 
> Joe


I thought it was always windy in Kansas? I remember my first year hunting Illinois, went back for lunch the first day , eat lunch , went down and started shooting pool . The guide came downstairs and looked at my brother and I and ask aren’t you guys hunting this afternoon, I said the wind is blowing 40mph , he looked and me and laughed. Said the deer are so used to the wind don’t bother them one bit . Thru all my years hunting the Mid-West , the wind never stopped the deer from moving . Well Pa is a hole different ballgame, I think it blows over 15-20 , the deer are not moving . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

My buddy prefers I not share the pics of his 10"...its a nice one, not sure its mid 130's though...disclaimer: haven't seen in person only pics...a guy at work shot his first buck ever this morning in North Coventry, shot at 20 yards with his crossbow. He was excited to share the news...our custodians grandson shot 7-point last night too....some buck hitting the ground the last couple of days...hope to add to that trend...

Joe


----------



## Hammer 1

PAKraig said:


> 2 days in a row on this guy. Is he 3 or just a nice 2 year old?


He could very well be 3.5 but most will say 2.5. Not all deer get huge horns.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I thought it was always windy in Kansas?,,,,,, Thru all my years hunting the Mid-West , the wind never stopped the deer from moving . Well Pa is a hole different ballgame, I think it blows over 15-20 , the deer are not moving .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha...that's the running line and there are usually 3-4 days out of the 7-10 that I go where the wind is 30+ with gusts much higher and they deer don't seem to mind...those small cedars almost look like they're dancing...I remember one year it was like 5 degrees with 30mph winds, bring the "feels like" temp well below zero and small cedar was shaking, almost looked like it was shivering and one of the guys in camp with us, who has the luxury of hunting whenever he wants because he lives an hour or so from the farm said, "I'm not going out today, even the trees are shivering from the cold"...

Hunting out west is a bit different...but what an experience...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAKraig said:


> 2 days in a row on this guy. Is he 3 or just a nice 2 year old?


not sure, he'd get a pass from many in these parts...I'm going with 3.5

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

After hunting Pike co for 10 years the wind doesnt stop me.it blows every dam day out there.


----------



## black_chill

Biggest buck we had on camera at our farm is down. Shot him at 7:50, he crashed about 70 yards away.

It's my first buck ever and first bow kill, got him at 30 yards. Had a small window and knew I needed to shoot quick if I was going to.


----------



## arrowflinger73

In for pics

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

black_chill said:


> Biggest buck we had on camera at our farm is down. Shot him at 7:50, he crashed about 70 yards away.
> 
> It's my first buck ever and first bow kill, got him at 30 yards. Had a small window and knew I needed to shoot quick if I was going to.



congrats...

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Haha...that's the running line and there are usually 3-4 days out of the 7-10 that I go where the wind is 30+ with gusts much higher and they deer don't seem to mind...those small cedars almost look like they're dancing...I remember one year it was like 5 degrees with 30mph winds, bring the "feels like" temp well below zero and small cedar was shaking, almost looked like it was shivering and one of the guys in camp with us, who has the luxury of hunting whenever he wants because he lives an hour or so from the farm said, "I'm not going out today, even the trees are shivering from the cold"...
> 
> Hunting out west is a bit different...but what an experience...
> 
> Joe


Joe, its and unreal place . Illinois is not what it was , but there are states still putting out some great deer . Looks like I might be going to Kansas next year, be my first time there , not sure why I waited so long .


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> After hunting Pike co for 10 years the wind doesnt stop me.it blows every dam day out there.



Darrin , is it not nuts out there with the wind ?? If your worried about hunting in the wind out there , better find another sport .


----------



## jasonk0519

A friend of mine took a Pic of these 2 Bucks at Rose Tree Park. He said they were going at it with a Doe standing by, things are starting to heat up.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darrin , is it not nuts out there with the wind ?? If your worried about hunting in the wind out there , better find another sport .


Ive probably hunted 70 days out there and yes the wind is crazy.blows all the time and swirls.impossible to play the wind out there.i did what i could to be scent free and hunted i didnt care which way it was blowing cuz it was bound to change twice while i was on stand.


----------



## dougell

Four years ago last weekend we get home about 2:00am Saturday morning from the state 4H horseshow in Harrisburg.I wake up at 4:00am to cold blustery conditions.I almost didn't go but wanted to get a few hours in the stand before I went home to take my 8 year old out for the youth doe hunt.It was one of the windiest days I ever hunted and saw deer moving constantly.I debated staying in the tree longer when my son started calling me at about 9:00am to come hone and get him.We went out at 11:00 am and he had a deer down within 30 minutes of getting out there.Normally I hate windy days and don't see as much but that day was crazy.


----------



## PAKraig

black_chill said:


> Biggest buck we had on camera at our farm is down. Shot him at 7:50, he crashed about 70 yards away.
> 
> It's my first buck ever and first bow kill, got him at 30 yards. Had a small window and knew I needed to shoot quick if I was going to.


Do you have a trail cam pic you can post a while?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> A friend of mine took a Pic of these 2 Bucks at Rose Tree Park. He said they were going at it with a Doe standing by, things are starting to heat up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


LOL...clubby is pretty infamous in these parts...have is club shed from 2015...if he's in the park, he's a pretty good ways from where I got his shed...I know quite a few who are out for him....the damn things these deer will do for a 2-3 day girlfriend...


----------



## PAKraig

12-Ringer said:


> BEST investment you'll ever make if you hunt with decoy I PROMISE...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Economy-Whit...1509030862&sr=8-3&keywords=white+boa+feathers
> 
> Cut a 6"-8" piece and tack it to the rear/tail area...cut 3-4" piece and tack to each ear....the feathers are so light it takes very little breeze to the move them and the tail and ears flickering usually makes the decoy 100x more presentable...cut the pieces at home, in advance so that your not screwing around in the field as some of the boas are strung in such a way that if not cut properly all of the feathers fall off...MUCH more success everywhere I have tried using a buck decoy as opposed to a doe decoy. I prefer to set on a crosswind pattern with the wind blowing across my stand position with the decoy 18-25 yards upwind of my position.
> 
> I have been very fortunate to have A LOT of action with decoys and I have NEVER had a buck approach a decoy from upwind...even if they see it from an upwind position, they always circle some to get a downwind perspective; you want to be in that downwind perspective taking area, NOT overtop of the decoy. If they get the sense something is wrong once they have the opportunity to add their third and most effective defense mechanism to the analysis (their nose), its too late you're letting the air out of them. Sit directly over top and you very well could have them hold up out of effective bow range as they decide whether to attack or not...
> 
> I don't put ANY scent on the decoy at all, I spray liberally with a scent killer spray...IF I use any scent at all it is the Code Blue Tarsal gland I usually hang it off a branch, twig, corn stalk close to the decoy. I have become a fan of the carry-lite, even though it is noisy and a bit cumbersome...I actually put it all together at the car and carry it to the location over my shoulders, adding only the tail and ears when I am at the position I prefer..
> 
> Matt, hope I gave you something to think about...if you use the decoy let us know how is goes....
> 
> Joe


Have you found that the positioning of decoy makes a difference.........facing toward or away from your location?


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...clubby is pretty infamous in these parts...have is club shed from 2015...if he's in the park, he's a pretty good ways from where I got his shed...I know quite a few who are out for him....the damn things these deer will do for a 2-3 day girlfriend...


I'll verify if it's the park, all he said was Rose Tree so I assumed the park. That's really cool that you have one of his sheds, my friend will get a kick out of that. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

PAKraig said:


> Have you found that the positioning of decoy makes a difference.........facing toward or away from your location?



Depends if you using a buck or doe , you want the buck to come into the decoy head on , and you want the buck coming into the doe from behind . Best to put the decoy the the buck comes in quartering away .


----------



## River420Bottom

black_chill said:


> Biggest buck we had on camera at our farm is down. Shot him at 7:50, he crashed about 70 yards away.
> 
> It's my first buck ever and first bow kill, got him at 30 yards. Had a small window and knew I needed to shoot quick if I was going to.


Congrats man, especially coming off that convo we had on Amish neighbors, real glad to hear.. in for pics


----------



## PAKraig

pope125 said:


> Depends if you using a buck or doe , you want the buck to come into the decoy head on , and you want the buck coming into the doe from behind . Best to put the decoy the the buck comes in quartering away .


Makes sense. I've hot my "Harry" decoy from years ago. It's a SOB to carry, but I've had some luck with it. Keep eyes off me up in the stand at least.


----------



## Mathias

Joe, good suggestion. Picked some up, will fashion a stick on tail and ears.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Joe, good suggestion. Picked some up, will fashion a stick on tail and ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


What decoy you dragging around??


----------



## Mathias

It's a flambeau, easy assembly, light. It stays outside year round under a large spruce tree.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAKraig said:


> Have you found that the positioning of decoy makes a difference.........facing toward or away from your location?


Not with any frequency worth writing about....some say keep it facing toward you as they will approach face-to-face and yes I have seen that happen, but have also seen them blow a decoy apart from every position. When I position mine I try to keep the nose into the wind...this also helps give the ear and tail motion away from the body and not into the body. The more movement the better, it not only gets their attention, but tends to keep them somewhat at ease (even though most times they are cautiously curious)

When it comes together, It is without a doubt the some most exciting situations, but it is a lot of work....

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa

Anyone use a doloma decoy? It looks like the movement of that decoy makes it more realistic?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Set for the PM...buddy is working nearby and really wants some meat for his freezer...as much as I dislike taking a doe this time of year if one comes by early I make smoke her....buddy said he could be here in 15-Mina to get her and he’d take care of the field dressing too...I just need to drop it and tag it....hard to pass that up! We shall see???

Good luck to everyone out, seems like these last couple of days have been pretty good to the group and some of our extensions...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Set for the PM...buddy is working nearby and really wants some meat for his freezer...as much as I dislike taking a doe this time of year if one comes by early I make smoke her....buddy said he could be here in 15-Mina to get her and he’d take care of the field dressing too...I just need to drop it and tag it....hard to pass that up! We shall see???
> 
> Good luck to everyone out, seems like these last couple of days have been pretty good to the group and some of our extensions...
> 
> Joe


very jealous, I had off for tomorrow to hunt but some unexpected work deliverables have squashed that hope....need to figure out which day I want to hunt next week now....


----------



## PAKraig

goathillinpa said:


> Anyone use a doloma decoy? It looks like the movement of that decoy makes it more realistic?


I did a search and asked the same question on a couple different threads with no response. Looks like tyepsu bought one not too long ago, so if anyone has his cell #, shoot him a text and ask him to check his PMs 

I like the looks of the doe better than the buck. Considering getting a doe and, umm, "_transitioning_" her..... :embara:


----------



## goathillinpa

I think I may just order it, doesn't seem to be many reviews on it.



PAKraig said:


> I did a search and asked the same question on a couple different threads with no response. Looks like tyepsu bought one not too long ago, so if anyone has his cell #, shoot him a text and ask him to check his PMs
> 
> I like the looks of the doe better than the buck. Considering getting a doe and, umm, "_transitioning_" her..... :embara:


----------



## PAKraig

goathillinpa said:


> I think I may just order it, doesn't seem to be many reviews on it.


Buck or doe?


----------



## goathillinpa

I was thinking the doe since it is like 50% off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

goathillinpa said:


> Anyone use a doloma decoy? It looks like the movement of that decoy makes it more realistic?


Cabelas reviews seem ok...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Rinehart-Doloma-Decoys/2338422.uts


----------



## 12-Ringer

First doe of the night standing in front of me at 13 yards and her back end is RAW...hair all the way up to her shoulders is mangled...she keeps looking back, but I don’t see a thing[emoji50]


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> First doe of the night standing in front of me at 13 yards and her back end is RAW...hair all the way up to her shoulders is mangled...she keeps looking back, but I don’t see a thing[emoji50]


:mg::thumbs_up


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> First doe of the night standing in front of me at 13 yards and her back end is RAW...hair all the way up to her shoulders is mangled...she keeps looking back, but I don’t see a thing[emoji50]


Haha, they're probably done with her. I saw a doe come through like that last year, panting and all. She was headed straight to bed with nobody in tow. I assumed she was finished breeding.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> First doe of the night standing in front of me at 13 yards and her back end is RAW...hair all the way up to her shoulders is mangled...she keeps looking back, but I don’t see a thing[emoji50]


Thought Fap1800 said the rut was a few days away , was going to sit tonight out . Wonder where he herd that at??


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Fap, with all due respect, whats with "The Rut" being a few short days away. Never knew there was a starting date?


You didn't get the memo? Starts Wednesday at 12am. 

I think by the end of next week midday sits will be warranted.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Thought Fap1800 said the rut was a few days away , was going to sit tonight out . Wonder where he herd that at??


I think some bucks are starting to move a little. Saw a young one last night chasing some does around pretty good. Dad saw a nine this morning that was pushing some does around. The nine we have on camera at two different places around a mile or so apart, in the last week he’s been on both cameras more than once, basically alternating. On one camera one day, on another two days later, on the one the next day, on the other the next. Never had pictures of him until two weeks ago and he seems to be moving quite a bit.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> BEST investment you'll ever make if you hunt with decoy I PROMISE...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Economy-Whit...1509030862&sr=8-3&keywords=white+boa+feathers
> 
> Cut a 6"-8" piece and tack it to the rear/tail area...cut 3-4" piece and tack to each ear....the feathers are so light it takes very little breeze to the move them and the tail and ears flickering usually makes the decoy 100x more presentable...cut the pieces at home, in advance so that your not screwing around in the field as some of the boas are strung in such a way that if not cut properly all of the feathers fall off...MUCH more success everywhere I have tried using a buck decoy as opposed to a doe decoy. I prefer to set on a crosswind pattern with the wind blowing across my stand position with the decoy 18-25 yards upwind of my position.
> 
> I have been very fortunate to have A LOT of action with decoys and I have NEVER had a buck approach a decoy from upwind...even if they see it from an upwind position, they always circle some to get a downwind perspective; you want to be in that downwind perspective taking area, NOT overtop of the decoy. If they get the sense something is wrong once they have the opportunity to add their third and most effective defense mechanism to the analysis (their nose), its too late you're letting the air out of them. Sit directly over top and you very well could have them hold up out of effective bow range as they decide whether to attack or not...
> 
> I don't put ANY scent on the decoy at all, I spray liberally with a scent killer spray...IF I use any scent at all it is the Code Blue Tarsal gland I usually hang it off a branch, twig, corn stalk close to the decoy. I have become a fan of the carry-lite, even though it is noisy and a bit cumbersome...I actually put it all together at the car and carry it to the location over my shoulders, adding only the tail and ears when I am at the position I prefer..
> 
> Matt, hope I gave you something to think about...if you use the decoy let us know how is goes....
> 
> Joe


Joe, do use a buck or a doe decoy? I have a couple of those 2D Montana decoys (buck and doe), but have never had any real luck with them. I have my 3D Cabela's buck target, but the rack is enormous. Was thinking of pulling the antlers and trying those boa feathers.


----------



## Matt Musto

I killed a nice 6 pointer last night, a big bodied deer, but not sure how old he is. I had a lot of pictures of him in velvet and was unsure if I would take him until I got a look at him in person. Well I decided to shoot him when he walked past me at 27 yards. I snuck into my stand by 4 with a dead west wind. 10 minutes later a trespasser walked in from the other side of the creek and sat within 80 yards of me, on my down wind side. I contemplated getting down and confronting him but he was not screwing me up completely and my hunting time is to valuable to intentionally ruin one of my few remaining hunts before late season. 

At 5:20ish I heard a twig snap SW of me and looked back to see this buck stretching at 50 yards. He looked mature and had that stiff leg gate that mature bucks seem to have. A quick look at his rack through my binos and I knew what deer he was. My adrenaline kicked up as he was closing the distance fast. I drew back and he was still walking but was know quartering away. He paused at 27 yards and I surprised myself with the release. I hit behind the nearside rib and heard the other side crack. He tore off and I lost site after he ran up into an overgrown basin then all was silent. I never stood up as I shot him seated, let my nerves settle and got down at 10 of 6. My arrow was not at the impact spot so I backed out went home ate dinner and then returned with two friends. He was sixty yards from the where I lost sight of him and ran a total of 110 yards. I've killed a lot bigger but I'm a sucker for a nice 6 pointer and this is my 3rd one, first without brows. I'm proud of this deer and for making a good shot, but honestly have a little remorse that I don't know the age of this buck. 

On a side note, I killed this buck 4 years to the day of the last buck I shot with the same weather conditions in the same stand.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> I killed a nice 6 pointer last night, a big bodied deer, but not sure how old he is. I had a lot of pictures of him in velvet and was unsure if I would take him until I got a look at him in person. Well I decided to shoot him when he walked past me at 27 yards. I snuck into my stand by 4 with a dead west wind. 10 minutes later a trespasser walked in from the other side of the creek and sat within 80 yards of me, on my down wind side. I contemplated getting down and confronting him but he was not screwing me up completely and my hunting time is to valuable to intentionally ruin one of my few remaining hunts before late season.
> 
> At 5:20ish I heard a twig snap SW of me and looked back to see this buck stretching at 50 yards. He looked mature and had that stiff leg gate that mature bucks seem to have. A quick look at his rack through my binos and I knew what deer he was. My adrenaline kicked up as he was closing the distance fast. I drew back and he was still walking but was know quartering away. He paused at 27 yards and I surprised myself with the release. I hit behind the nearside rib and heard the other side crack. He tore off and I lost site after he ran up into an overgrown basin then all was silent. I never stood up as I shot him seated, let my nerves settle and got down at 10 of 6. My arrow was not at the impact spot so I backed out went home ate dinner and then returned with two friends. He was sixty yards from the where I lost sight of him and ran a total of 110 yards. I've killed a lot bigger but I'm a sucker for a nice 6 pointer and this is my 3rd one, first without brows. I'm proud of this deer and for making a good shot, but honestly have a little remorse that I don't know the age of this buck.
> 
> On a side note, I killed this buck 4 years to the day of the last buck I shot with the same weather conditions in the same stand.


Great job, Matt. Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Joe, do use a buck or a doe decoy? I have a couple of those 2D Montana decoys (buck and doe), but have never had any real luck with them. I have my 3D Cabela's buck target, but the rack is enormous. Was thinking of pulling the antlers and trying those boa feathers.


Buck and sometimes both..the doe I use is a cheap 3D target....I never use a doe by herself...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> I killed a nice 6 pointer last night, a big bodied deer, but not sure how old he is. I had a lot of pictures of him in velvet and was unsure if I would take him until I got a look at him in person. Well I decided to shoot him when he walked past me at 27 yards. I snuck into my stand by 4 with a dead west wind. 10 minutes later a trespasser walked in from the other side of the creek and sat within 80 yards of me, on my down wind side. I contemplated getting down and confronting him but he was not screwing me up completely and my hunting time is to valuable to intentionally ruin one of my few remaining hunts before late season.
> 
> At 5:20ish I heard a twig snap SW of me and looked back to see this buck stretching at 50 yards. He looked mature and had that stiff leg gate that mature bucks seem to have. A quick look at his rack through my binos and I knew what deer he was. My adrenaline kicked up as he was closing the distance fast. I drew back and he was still walking but was know quartering away. He paused at 27 yards and I surprised myself with the release. I hit behind the nearside rib and heard the other side crack. He tore off and I lost site after he ran up into an overgrown basin then all was silent. I never stood up as I shot him seated, let my nerves settle and got down at 10 of 6. My arrow was not at the impact spot so I backed out went home ate dinner and then returned with two friends. He was sixty yards from the where I lost sight of him and ran a total of 110 yards. I've killed a lot bigger but I'm a sucker for a nice 6 pointer and this is my 3rd one, first without brows. I'm proud of this deer and for making a good shot, but honestly have a little remorse that I don't know the age of this buck.
> 
> On a side note, I killed this buck 4 years to the day of the last buck I shot with the same weather conditions in the same stand.


Congrats.... pretty easy and inexpensive to age your deer with a very high degree of certainty....

http://www.deerage.com/services-provided/


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on the buck Musto


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Matt that's a great buck


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on your success Matt!


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> You didn't get the memo? Starts Wednesday at 12am.
> 
> I think by the end of next week midday sits will be warranted.


Thanks for the info, I’ll mark my calendar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the buck and good shootin,,,,, But Dude,,, What’s with the avatar?


----------



## nicko

Congratulations on the buck Matt. Looks like he has a good healthy body.


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> I killed a nice 6 pointer last night, a big bodied deer, but not sure how old he is. I had a lot of pictures of him in velvet and was unsure if I would take him until I got a look at him in person. Well I decided to shoot him when he walked past me at 27 yards. I snuck into my stand by 4 with a dead west wind. 10 minutes later a trespasser walked in from the other side of the creek and sat within 80 yards of me, on my down wind side. I contemplated getting down and confronting him but he was not screwing me up completely and my hunting time is to valuable to intentionally ruin one of my few remaining hunts before late season.
> 
> At 5:20ish I heard a twig snap SW of me and looked back to see this buck stretching at 50 yards. He looked mature and had that stiff leg gate that mature bucks seem to have. A quick look at his rack through my binos and I knew what deer he was. My adrenaline kicked up as he was closing the distance fast. I drew back and he was still walking but was know quartering away. He paused at 27 yards and I surprised myself with the release. I hit behind the nearside rib and heard the other side crack. He tore off and I lost site after he ran up into an overgrown basin then all was silent. I never stood up as I shot him seated, let my nerves settle and got down at 10 of 6. My arrow was not at the impact spot so I backed out went home ate dinner and then returned with two friends. He was sixty yards from the where I lost sight of him and ran a total of 110 yards. I've killed a lot bigger but I'm a sucker for a nice 6 pointer and this is my 3rd one, first without brows. I'm proud of this deer and for making a good shot, but honestly have a little remorse that I don't know the age of this buck.
> 
> On a side note, I killed this buck 4 years to the day of the last buck I shot with the same weather conditions in the same stand.


Congrats Matt!!


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Congrats on the buck and good shootin,,,,, But Dude,,, What’s with the avatar?


 Looks like a wrestler from oldschool 1970s WWF.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Looks like a wrestler from oldschool 1970s WWF.


That’s what I was thinking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Congrats on the buck and good shootin,,,,, But Dude,,, What’s with the avatar?


Lol...thought I was the only one who noticed that thing...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Way to go Matt!


----------



## bblue21

Great story and great hunt, Congratulations!


----------



## 12-Ringer

4 doe, small 4pnt, 7pnt, and 8pnt all at 15 yds, all driving the girls nuts...hoping all of the commotion catches the attention of a big one

Joe


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> That’s what I was thinking.


_And in this corner wearing the red tights....from parts unknown....weight unknown.....The Musto-mater!!!!_


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats Matt


----------



## full moon64

Matt Musto said:


> I killed a nice 6 pointer last night, a big bodied deer, but not sure how old he is. I had a lot of pictures of him in velvet and was unsure if I would take him until I got a look at him in person. Well I decided to shoot him when he walked past me at 27 yards. I snuck into my stand by 4 with a dead west wind. 10 minutes later a trespasser walked in from the other side of the creek and sat within 80 yards of me, on my down wind side. I contemplated getting down and confronting him but he was not screwing me up completely and my hunting time is to valuable to intentionally ruin one of my few remaining hunts before late season.
> 
> At 5:20ish I heard a twig snap SW of me and looked back to see this buck stretching at 50 yards. He looked mature and had that stiff leg gate that mature bucks seem to have. A quick look at his rack through my binos and I knew what deer he was. My adrenaline kicked up as he was closing the distance fast. I drew back and he was still walking but was know quartering away. He paused at 27 yards and I surprised myself with the release. I hit behind the nearside rib and heard the other side crack. He tore off and I lost site after he ran up into an overgrown basin then all was silent. I never stood up as I shot him seated, let my nerves settle and got down at 10 of 6. My arrow was not at the impact spot so I backed out went home ate dinner and then returned with two friends. He was sixty yards from the where I lost sight of him and ran a total of 110 yards. I've killed a lot bigger but I'm a sucker for a nice 6 pointer and this is my 3rd one, first without brows. I'm proud of this deer and for making a good shot, but honestly have a little remorse that I don't know the age of this buck.
> 
> On a side note, I killed this buck 4 years to the day of the last buck I shot with the same weather conditions in the same stand.


nice buck ,, congrats


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little chilly coming off the stand tonight, feels good!


----------



## pope125

Congrats Matt !!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Feels awesome out. 2 yearling bucks, 2yr old, and 3yr old tonight. Felt good to be out,but wind died off quicker than I thought and thermals were strong.


----------



## Ebard22

My uncle hit this guy tonight. Didn't hear the crash. Told him if he thinks it's a marginal hit to back out. Gonna be plenty cold tonight and very little coyote presence there so we're gonna go look first thing in the morning after I get out of work. Notice the time stamp he was on his feet 2 days ago during daylight as well.


----------



## black_chill

Here is a pic of the 9 I got this morning. Pic wouldn't attach earlier.


Tonight was cool too, I saw 35 different deer in our 20 acre field. Saw about 30 does, spike, 4, 5,6 and 8 pts. I'm sure some of the does were button bucks but can't say for sure.


----------



## jacobh

Nice buck congrats


----------



## full moon64

nice black chill


----------



## black_chill

Another pic of him.


----------



## pope125

black_chill said:


> Another pic of him.


Congrats !!


----------



## EXsystem

Congrats nice buck, Matt


----------



## EXsystem

Nice buck black chill!


----------



## Skelly

Doe down in 5D. My first deer. Hit her a little back and high but she died very quickly. Grimm reapers did the trick

View attachment 6282137


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a fine doe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good buck chill!

Congrats on first deer Skelly!!!


----------



## full moon64

Skelly congrats on first deer..


----------



## nicko

Things are heating up. Congrats to all the successful hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This guy was under my stand at 1:15AM this morning....sorry for the 1st grainy pic, I had to zoom in using a commercial cam....the others are from one of my Ringer Cams...I attached another pic that shows me up in the stand...

























switched from Photobucket to imgur, really like it, just not sure why pics upload so large...probably a setting I haven't found yet (lol)

good luck guys...so far this new moon period has been very good to the group, deer are dropping left and right..

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Skelly and chill, way to get it done!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

Skelly said:


> Doe down in 5D. My first deer. Hit her a little back and high but she died very quickly. Grimm reapers did the trick
> 
> View attachment 6282137


Congratulation!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skelly

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PAKraig

Ebard22 said:


> My uncle hit this guy tonight. Didn't hear the crash. Told him if he thinks it's a marginal hit to back out. Gonna be plenty cold tonight and very little coyote presence there so we're gonna go look first thing in the morning after I get out of work. Notice the time stamp he was on his feet 2 days ago during daylight as well.


Good luck ebard! What's part of the state? Need help?


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations to everyone who has got it done so far! Things are definitely starting to heat up!


----------



## Ebard22

PAKraig said:


> Good luck ebard! What's part of the state? Need help?[/QUOT
> 
> go to lake Erie and head west until your 3 miles from Ohio! be there at 8 A.M.! Just kidding, thank you for the offer though! from what i'm gathering it sounds like a liver hit. He said he started tracking for about 75 yards when i talked to him a little bit ago. I'm hoping he didn't push it to far. Hoping to find it early as the temps are supposed to be in the upper 60's tomorrow. He just started archery hunting a couple years ago and this would be his biggest to date by far so if push comes to shove ill round up a couple buddies and grid search if need be.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats chill and skelly


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Lol...thought I was the only one who noticed that thing...


It's Wrestling season!!! that was my high school wrestling photo lol

Joe I am planning on doing the cementum anuli, if he is definitely older than two and a half, which you can tell by the pre-molars. I always wanted to send a tooth in.


----------



## PAKraig

Ebard22 said:


> PAKraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ebard! What's part of the state? Need help?[/QUOT
> 
> go to lake Erie and head west until your 3 miles from Ohio! be there at 8 A.M.! Just kidding, thank you for the offer though! from what i'm gathering it sounds like a liver hit. He said he started tracking for about 75 yards when i talked to him a little bit ago. I'm hoping he didn't push it to far. Hoping to find it early as the temps are supposed to be in the upper 60's tomorrow. He just started archery hunting a couple years ago and this would be his biggest to date by far so if push comes to shove ill round up a couple buddies and grid search if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> I could maybe pass it off as work. I have a site I should visit in Painsville anyway. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt Musto

Thanks everyone! 
Congrats Chill on a great buck!
Congrats Skelly!

Monday looks like a great day to hunt, I'm thinking I might pull my son from school early and try and get him his first deer.


----------



## pope125

Have to say the Pa rut is a joke !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Got this trail cam picture from one of my college roommate who lives in New York… Said it was on his next-door neighbors camera..... not a Pennsylvania deer but a stud nonetheless.
View attachment 6282399



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Got this trail cam picture from one of my college roommate who lives in New York… Said it was on his next-door neighbors camera..... not a Pennsylvania deer but a stud nonetheless.
> View attachment 6282399
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Beautiful morning to be out...nestled in my rut funnel stand waiting on light and I see lights, I mean headligtssurvey day on the pipeline

Holding tight for a while, you never know, they might move something other than my blood pressure??

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

The scenery....










































Joe


----------



## PAKraig

Great morning to be in a tree! Cold, calm but I'll tell you, this is my first set for the season that I didn't see a deer...:sad:. Skunked


----------



## nicko

Good luck to everybody who is out. This is probably the least amount of hunting I have done in October in years. Work just will not let up. I’d rather be sitting in a tree stand but instead I’m sitting in traffic on 76 in Philadelphia. UGG


----------



## Mathias

Dang Joe first pic looks like you're in the nose bleed section!

Lots of roadkills on my trip north this morning.

I hope I have a couple of pics like that ny stud on my cams when I arrive..... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Good luck to everybody who is out. This is probably the least amount of hunting I have done in October in years. Work just will not let up. I’d rather be sitting in a tree stand but instead I’m sitting in traffic on 76 in Philadelphia. UGG


Gotta pay for that lease


----------



## River420Bottom

Wish I could be out this morning, the young bucks were pushing hard last night, saw some good fights and one older buck had a doe pinned along the river... It's heating up for sure. Hoping to find one of my big guys scent checking the ridge tonight with this S wind, should be perfection as long as I get out of work early enough..


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> PAKraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ebard! What's part of the state? Need help?[/QUOT
> 
> go to lake Erie and head west until your 3 miles from Ohio! be there at 8 A.M.! Just kidding, thank you for the offer though! from what i'm gathering it sounds like a liver hit. He said he started tracking for about 75 yards when i talked to him a little bit ago. I'm hoping he didn't push it to far. Hoping to find it early as the temps are supposed to be in the upper 60's tomorrow. He just started archery hunting a couple years ago and this would be his biggest to date by far so if push comes to shove ill round up a couple buddies and grid search if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell that is my stomping grounds! Grew up in Springfield on Rt 5 between Scott and Nash Roads
Click to expand...


----------



## River420Bottom

Good ol Rt 5.. W Lake Rd.. yeah very familiar with the area also, looks like great hunting if you can find a chunk of land


----------



## davydtune

River420Bottom said:


> Good ol Rt 5.. W Lake Rd.. yeah very familiar with the area also, looks like great hunting if you can find a chunk of land


Yeah growing up there has definitely afforded me the privilege to have access to several pieces of private land out that way. I do hunt the GLs out there a good bit as well, heck I was hunting that land before it was even GLs and US Steel owned it  It's a great place to live for the outsdoorsman, all the hunting and fishing you want


----------



## River420Bottom

You got that right!!


----------



## davydtune

Some of the best steelhead fishing around


----------



## pope125

Another great rut morning, lol . Geez can’t wait to get to Iowa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

It's not even haloween.....


----------



## davydtune

Buddy just called me. He was out this AM and around an hour ago it got a little too windy for his taste so he climbs down. He has a scent wick out with estrous on it, which seems a bit early to me, and goes to retrieve it. He looks up to see a monster of a 10 pt just standing there looking at him like 20 yards away. Of course the buck picked up on him in a hurry and beat feet out of there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Small 7 came through and worked a scrape like he was the boss....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Out for a doe this morning. Had a yearling walk thru that got a pass. A few minutes later a Y buck chased her right back through. Saw one other fawn. Detoured on way out to pull a cam and found a line of scrapes. Not much worth mentioning on the card. 5 different small bucks a decent 8 and the normal run of doe. Almost all the doe pics from the last week were solo.


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> It's not even haloween.....


Trust me in two more weeks the ballgame will pretty much be over , plus I think a full moon is coming . Sorry just checked full moon in middle of the month .


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> Small 7 came through and worked a scrape like he was the boss....
> 
> Joe


Here’s the scrape he made....he was a dink of a 7-point











This one was in front of my truck when I came out...could have been there when I pulled in in the dark.


















Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Trust me in two more weeks the ballgame will pretty much be over , plus I think a full moon is coming .


In two weeks the ballgame will be legally over for the majority of PA, I see what you mean tho and can agree to a point. Good luck in Iowa, what are your dates there?


----------



## pope125

River , leaving on 11/9 and I will be there till I kill one . I will hunt my balls off till then in Pa , and hope I have a little luck . Anything can happen , just need to be in a tree this time of year .


----------



## River420Bottom

Absolutely, good luck.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> River , leaving on 11/9 and I will be there till I kill one . I will hunt my balls off till then in Pa , and hope I have a little luck . Anything can happen , just need to be in a tree this time of year .


Bob, did you ever see that shooter again that you saw in the early part of the season?


----------



## Ebard22

I grew up on scott road actually. We have family property on McKee road. That's where that buck was hit. Didn't end up finding it. From what I gathered it was quartering pretty hard. Looks like 1 lung and brisket. Tracked well over 400 yards and it dried up.


----------



## Matt Musto

The buck I shot was not showing any signs of rutting behavior, however my buddy 5 miles away from me rattled in a 120" 8 pointer that same evening. Buck snuck in 15 minutes after his last sequence and he didn't know he was there until he heard him raking a tree 20 yards down wind of him. To dark to take an ethical shot. When I dropped my buck off at 11 PM at Ely's in Newtown they had 12 other bucks and two does in the walk-in cooler all from that night. Two pope and young class deer 130-140 ish.


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> I grew up on scott road actually. We have family property on McKee road. That's where that buck was hit. Didn't end up finding it. From what I gathered it was quartering pretty hard. Looks like 1 lung and brisket. Tracked well over 400 yards and it dried up.


No kidding. I'm guessing we may actually know or know of each other then  I used to do a little hunting up on Mckee. Can't remember the fella's name that owned it but it was family property and his family used to own that gravel pit on Sanford. did a lot of dove hunting around there when I was a kid.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Bob, did you ever see that shooter again that you saw in the early part of the season?


No sir , been hunting him pretty hard with no luck . I would say without a doubt he is 6.5 , pulled some cards other day , and he was not on any of them . Matt , anything can happen I will keep hunting hard and hope I catch a break.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck in Iowa Bob keep me updated while ur out there!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> No sir , been hunting him pretty hard with no luck . I would say without a doubt he is 6.5 , pulled some cards other day , and he was not on any of them . Matt , anything can happen I will keep hunting hard and hope I catch a break.


No doubt Bob, you may get "someone else's" 6.5 yo buck cruise by in the next two weeks and they will be wondering were the hell he got to. Most of the bucks I have killed, like Colin, I'd never seen on my cams prior.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Good luck in Iowa Bob keep me updated while ur out there!


Will do , Darrin .


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> No doubt Bob, you may get "someone else's" 6.5 yo buck cruise by in the next two weeks and they will be wondering were the hell he got to. Most of the bucks I have killed, like Colin, I'd never seen on my cams prior.


Matt , I kill him all good , but I want a trail cam picture or two. I got a few good looks at him , I just want to make sure , I saw what I saw . If you know what I mean . Plus you can only put so much pressure on a 120 acre farm , one good thing I only hunt the fringes of that farm if I go into the middle I will blow all the deer out .


----------



## Mathias

Pulled 3 camera cards at my get away. Minimal deer activity, I took the rubbing post down, hasn't been touched and I think it's been a deterrent. 
I did fix the feathers on Dosie's rump, she'll be a yard fixture to judge responses, before putting in my plot by stand.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAtrout1

rambofirstblood said:


> congrats and good luck!


Thank you, to you as well. This rut is shaping to hit perfect this year. i hope the temps stay down...


----------



## SwitchbckXT

You guys hunting pinchpoints and funnels yet or still sticking to food? Looking for this eve and can't make up my mind....I love funnels but when they aren't being used yet it can be a slow hunt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Pulled 3 camera cards at my get away. Minimal deer activity, I took the rubbing post down, hasn't been touched and I think it's been a deterrent.
> I did fix the feathers on Dosie's rump, she'll be a yard fixture to judge responses, before putting in my plot by stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Don’t forget the ears too, it does make a difference....curious....how’d you attach the boa?

Don’t be surprised if the deer don’t like her, doe decoys are TOUGH to get a favorable response, even when I’m in KS when the buck to doe ratio is more where we’d like it to be as hunters....the doe don’t like strangers and will often stay away and sound every alarm they have AND it takes A LOT to pull a buck away from the real thing. I rarely have had a buck approach a doe decoy, the few occasions they did they were on HIGH ALERT.

Buck on the other hand, don’t like strangers either, especially buck, especially when the breeding is close, but instead of staying away the to try to run the intruder out of town....

Awesome if you can use both, but that is a lot....

Here is some footage, I know I’ve shared before from a KS hunt in 08. 

The buck you see in the first 2-mins came from roughly 200 yards away and passed 15 yards from the blind, focused on the buck decoy...could have shot him several times, was 130ish, 3.5 year old 10-point. He was shot by the landowners wife in 2011 as 196” (or something close)...

FFW to about 8:15, you’ll see three buck enter the field with a doe. I have double set, buck and doe decoy. You’ll see another 130ish buck destroy the decoy then circle around to the doe decoy. This buck came from 400+ yards away and it was the second time that evening the decoy was destroyed, we actually climbed down and out it back together after the first time it was hit....

https://youtu.be/uB6Ccd8da_8

Decoying can be a lot of fun and YES I know this was filmed in KS, but I have had similar experiences here in PA and on public ground to boot. It is just A LOT of work.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

First time I used her here a couple years back I had a decent 8pt walk up and touch her rear end, he bolted so fast, it was actually funny. 
I agree the does don't care for it.
I think I'll add a shed to it....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Bob, did you ever see that shooter again that you saw in the early part of the season?


Should put Joe in one of my stands on that farm , for sure he would see that deer , seems like the guy has a horseshoe around his neck instead of a grunt tube .


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Don’t forget the ears too, it does make a difference....curious....how’d you attach the boa?
> 
> Don’t be surprised if the deer don’t like her, doe decoys are TOUGH to get a favorable response, even when I’m in KS when the buck to doe ratio is more where we’d like it to be as hunters....the doe don’t like strangers and will often stay away and sound every alarm they have AND it takes A LOT to pull a buck away from the real thing. I rarely have had a buck approach a doe decoy, the few occasions they did they were on HIGH ALERT.
> 
> Buck on the other hand, don’t like strangers either, especially buck, especially when the breeding is close, but instead of staying away the to try to run the intruder out of town....
> 
> Awesome if you can use both, but that is a lot....
> 
> Here is some footage, I know I’ve shared before from a KS hunt in 08.
> 
> The buck you see in the first 2-mins came from roughly 200 yards away and passed 15 yards from the blind, focused on the buck decoy...could have shot him several times, was 130ish, 3.5 year old 10-point. He was shot by the landowners wife in 2011 as 196” (or something close)...
> 
> FFW to about 8:15, you’ll see three buck enter the field with a doe. I have double set, buck and doe decoy. You’ll see another 130ish buck destroy the decoy then circle around to the doe decoy. This buck came from 400+ yards away and it was the second time that evening the decoy was destroyed, we actually climbed down and out it back together after the first time it was hit....
> 
> https://youtu.be/uB6Ccd8da_8
> 
> Decoying can be a lot of fun and YES I know this was filmed in KS, but I have had similar experiences here in PA and on public ground to boot. It is just A LOT of work.
> 
> Joe


Joe when you use the deke on public land do you set up on field edges or do you ever use the deke in the woods. I know dekes are best if seen from a distance so they don't surprise the deer but I feel like you would be advertising where you are to other hunters on public if you set up on the field edge with the deke. Was just curious about the approach?


----------



## arrowflinger73

Gonna have to move some stands damn south winds

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAtrout1

SwitchbckXT said:


> You guys hunting pinchpoints and funnels yet or still sticking to food? Looking for this eve and can't make up my mind....I love funnels but when they aren't being used yet it can be a slow hunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heavy intersecting doe trails and thicket edges are where its at starting around Halloween.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Joe when you use the deke on public land do you set up on field edges or do you ever use the deke in the woods. I know dekes are best if seen from a distance so they don't surprise the deer but I feel like you would be advertising where you are to other hunters on public if you set up on the field edge with the deke. Was just curious about the approach?


Pipelines, ridge tops, etc...public land around here is crowded and contrary to what gets posted a lot here, advertising your set isn’t always a bad thing...most folks go the other way if they know you’re there....the Real problem is when they hike all the way into what they believe is going to be THEIR set up and you’re positioned 50 yards away. Most don’t want to make that trip at back out or have an idea where to go from there so they either set up anyway or go home.

Joe


----------



## KylePA

I'm out again for the evening shift. Just got settled in the same stand I killed a doe out of on Monday night. This is about my best stand for a South wind. Seems like a good night, best of luck to all that are out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Should put Joe in one of my stands on that farm , for sure he would see that deer , seems like the guy has a horseshoe around his neck instead of a grunt tube .


I have a Centergy and will travel![emoji12][emoji106][emoji12]

Trust me, if I were lucky that Big 10 would be dead....the little dinks I have been seeing barely qualify, but I’d rather see something than nothing. With the caliber of your trophy wall you might not even consider the dinks I’ve been seeing buck....[emoji12]

This morning was a true mess. I hold this stand out for maybe 3 to 5 sits, between me, my cousin, and my uncle this stand has produced 6 shoulder mounts since 2007.

Everything this morning pointed to this stand being a kill spot today. I am in early, and about 30 minutes before daylight I see headlights driving up the pipeline [emoji33] My set is about 70 yards off the pipeline in a drainage that runs from a stand of mature white Oaks to a nasty, gnarly bedding area. The wind was perfect cutting across the bedding area and I was able to eke what little there was this morning in my favor the entir hike in.....was almost certain there would be a parade of deer from the oaks into the bedding about an hour after light.

The amount of commotion the pipeline workers were causing on the pipeline had everything stirred up. I should’ve used my better judgment and hiked out to a different stand on the other end of the property. 

I still had a small seven-point walk so I shouldn’t complain; just wasn’t what I was anticipating today.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

arrowflinger73 said:


> Gonna have to move some stands damn south winds
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just saw that...most of next week...Monday’s looking good!’

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys I'm all tucked in waiting on a doe if I can find one


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Just went through at 10 yds...good luck to all out this eve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Good luck guys I'm all tucked in waiting on a doe if I can find one


I'm in the same boat, but being tagged out early has it perks. Right now I'm in my blind kicked back munching cashews. I might shoot a doe if I see one, might not even pick up the bow. Very relaxing.


----------



## Mathias

With leaves down, this sit is warm until sun drops behind the mountain.
Wife headed out to shop, called and said 2 Pheasants on dirt road in front of house.
Sage and I got plans....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Pair of Eagles along the creek earlier









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Just saw my first shooter of the season, giant 7 point probably 22”wide. He came up to about 50yds and bumped off a group of does that were headed up to my plot. Fingers crossed he’ll come back through. They’re moving!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Settled in. Bumped a yearling buck on way in. Turkeys just started yelping down below me. Other than gnats and wind gusts that aren't from south, it's gorgeous. Too warm but still good to be out. Best of luck guys!!

View attachment 6282855


----------



## Missions95

Yeah the swirly gusts are terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I'm out already neighbor decided to mow the woods!!!! Just my luck lol


----------



## pope125

We’re the heck did all the doe go ? Hell know wonder I’m not seeing any bucks . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Been like that for 2 years for me Bob. Not many does in a lot of our area anymore


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Pair of Eagles along the creek earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That’s awesome!!

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Goodluck everyone who is out tonight


----------



## NEDYARB

fap1800 said:


> You didn't get the memo? Starts Wednesday at 12am.
> 
> I think by the end of next week midday sits will be warranted.


Yes sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

SwitchbckXT said:


> Just went through at 10 yds...good luck to all out this eve
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thx for sharing pick..im driving truck all day and too see your pic made me happy


----------



## Charman03

pope125 said:


> We’re the heck did all the doe go ? Hell know wonder I’m not seeing any bucks .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot got shot last week, the rest are laying low.


----------



## nicko

Seeing road kills pick up this week. I picked up my deer meat from my Spring City processor he said he's gotten 45 deer so far. Things are going to pick up quickly.


----------



## nicko

Since we're getting into the time of the season where calling can be a great tool, it would be good to share some calling techniques we have found to be effective. I'l go first.

*STICKS*
What is the first thing we typically hear in the woods that tips us off that deer are close or coming out way? It isn't a bleat, grunt, or antlers clicking together. It's crunching leaves or the snap of a twig or branch. A snapping branch is one of the least alarming sounds you can make (especially if deer are bedded close by) and it is a good low-impact way to lead into a calling sequence whether it be bleats, grunts, or rattling. I like to lash a couple good stiff pool cue thick branches to my pack to pull up into the tree when getting setup. And the first thing I will do is snap one when I'm getting ready to start calling. SNAP! Wait a minute or so and....SNAP! Wait another minute and start up with the bleat can, grunt tube, or rattling antlers. 

I know some guys like to attach their rattling antlers to their bow tow line and lower them to the base of the tree to drag through the leaves and make some light tickling/leaf crunching sounds. I've tried this but have had the most success with breaking branches before calling.


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful afternoon, but my worst hunt here ever. NO deer. 
As I said earlier, hardly any game on any camera.
We have multiple bird feeders out year round, any more I use black oil sunflower, seems to be universally attractive. A great assortment of birds all year. Arrived today after approx 2 weeks away and they were all full. Conspicuous absence of everything?
Tomorrow I’m walking my warm season grasses looking to flush those birds.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Warm weather had deer on their feet right as shooting time ended. Had to hang out in stand waiting for them to move along. Had buck making scrape at 10 yards in the moonlight. Great evening, just too warm. 

I'm out of it for a few days. Tuesday looks perfect but it will be Wed at earliest I get a chance to hunt again. Counting on u guys to provide me some motivation while I'm working.


----------



## jim570

Mathias said:


> Beautiful afternoon, but my worst hunt here ever. NO deer.
> We have multiple bird feeders out year round, any more I use black oil sunflower, seems to be universally attractive. A great assortment of birds all year. Arrived today after approx 2 weeks away and they were all full. Conspicuous absence of everything?
> Tomorrow I’m walking my warm season grasses looking to flush those birds.


Was at our club meeting Wednesday night and several guys were saying the same thing. I haven't hunted since the first Saturday, so I haven't noticed.


----------



## 13third

Picking up here in Bedford county. Slipped my climber on the tree at 4 pm and at 4:14 had a 2.5 yr old 8 pt at 50 yards rushing does. He then chased a weird looking for horn off from the group, who wouldn't ya know passed directly under me. At 6:30 I'm still watching the 8 harassing the group of does and I hear running deer coming from the back side of the ridge (I'm on the very top to see both sides) and here comes a does right at me being chased by a for sure shooter . Its pretty dark but I can see his antlers immediately and I am wishing that I could see my pin as they pause for a few seconds 25 yards from me. The does takes off and for the next 15 minutes I set and listen to the big boy dog her before I hear no more commotion and quietly slip out of there.


----------



## River420Bottom

Slipping in EARLY along the river bottom where a buck has been chasing a doe within the same small slice of mature timber that runs right along the bank three consecutive days... wind is great for this sit, he's in there, and watched him with his doe for a few hours last night in the cut corn below the house.. sleep was tough...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck!


----------



## Mr. October

13third said:


> Picking up here in Bedford county. Slipped my climber on the tree at 4 pm and at 4:14 had a 2.5 yr old 8 pt at 50 yards rushing does. He then chased a weird looking for horn off from the group, who wouldn't ya know passed directly under me. At 6:30 I'm still watching the 8 harassing the group of does and I hear running deer coming from the back side of the ridge (I'm on the very top to see both sides) and here comes a does right at me being chased by a for sure shooter . Its pretty dark but I can see his antlers immediately and I am wishing that I could see my pin as they pause for a few seconds 25 yards from me. The does takes off and for the next 15 minutes I set and listen to the big boy dog her before I hear no more commotion and quietly slip out of there.


Good decision. A lot of guys would have flung an arrow then come on archery talk asking for help because they wounded a buck.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> I'm out again for the evening shift. Just got settled in the same stand I killed a doe out of on Monday night. This is about my best stand for a South wind. Seems like a good night, best of luck to all that are out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took a skunking last night. Taking with two other friends that were out neither of them saw a deer. Back at it this morning and been setup since 6. Nothing moving at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Sitting on the deck here this morning drinking coffee. Heard a commotion in the woods across the road. Watched a small buck hell bent for leather chase 4 doe from across the road right past me and into the woods.


----------



## Mathias

Kyle, I feel your pain.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Moving pretty good this morning where I’m at , 5 buck so far . No size to any of them . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Kyle, I feel your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



The skunking is over:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

View attachment 6283375


Still moving , 7 buck , 8 doe , not one mature doe to be seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nice pics Bob. Thanks for posting. Wish my phone took pictures half as good as those. Time for an upgrade me thinks.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Nice pics Bob. Thanks for posting. Wish my phone took pictures half as good as those. Time for an upgrade me thinks.


Billy , if u wait another week the IPhone 10 will be out only $1,000.lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Have a great day hunting today my PA friends


----------



## Billy H

Right back at ya Darrin.

View attachment 6283381


----------



## Mathias

First bird on our property too.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> Right back at ya Darrin.
> 
> View attachment 6283381


LOL thats good Billy u got me


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

This is the latest in the season that I have ever seen fawn so little. I just need pops to come through!


----------



## 13third

Mr. October said:


> Good decision. A lot of guys would have flung an arrow then come on archery talk asking for help because they wounded a buck.


Funny what 33 years of experience teaches a fella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Billy , if u wait another week the IPhone 10 will be out only $1,000.lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ridiculous ain’t it. Same price as a new bow.


----------



## kbob

last night had 1 doe about 55 yds out feeding for a while. Sat this morning until the rains came - kicked out 2 tails on the way in and nothing after that. I must say this is the slowest year for me in a long time. have off monday and friday - monday may be good but looks like a stretch of rain after that.

good luck all.


----------



## Aspade17

13third said:


> Picking up here in Bedford county. Slipped my climber on the tree at 4 pm and at 4:14 had a 2.5 yr old 8 pt at 50 yards rushing does. He then chased a weird looking for horn off from the group, who wouldn't ya know passed directly under me. At 6:30 I'm still watching the 8 harassing the group of does and I hear running deer coming from the back side of the ridge (I'm on the very top to see both sides) and here comes a does right at me being chased by a for sure shooter . Its pretty dark but I can see his antlers immediately and I am wishing that I could see my pin as they pause for a few seconds 25 yards from me. The does takes off and for the next 15 minutes I set and listen to the big boy dog her before I hear no more commotion and quietly slip out of there.


What part of Bedford county are you in? I live in Everett but mainly hunt Fulton being that's where our farms are.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

palmatedbuck04 said:


> have a great day hunting today my pa friends


 we are penn state


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> First bird on our property too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


congrats ,,,scouting in spring time Gamelands i hunt a ton grouse i kicked up...


----------



## full moon64

Checked weather for last week of archery ,,says alot rain ahead,,,hope it changes


----------



## Mathias

It seems there is better movement downstate. 
Saw majority of roadkill’s on ne extension and south.
Anyone else hunting 3C, what are you seeing?


----------



## bowhuntercoop

View attachment 6283693

Snuck into a known bedding area where I've killed some nice bucks before in late October. I only hunt this area of public 1-2 times a year. 725 I see a shooter bed 80 yards to my left. As I’m keeping an on eye him I hear a lot of movement to my right. A doe come in running full speed. I look behind her and can’t see a buck chasing. Looking back at the shooter and he’s now standing looking at this doe. 30 seconds later I catch movement back to the right. Shot this critter at 13 yards. 41 pound male. First one with a bow. the buck and doe ran off before he came in so I’m confident he didn’t get my wind and was just startled. I will hunt the area one more time this year given the right conditions.


----------



## 138104

On stand for only the 2nd time this season. Warm and breezy.


----------



## Mathias

Oh yeah!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

BAM!! Nothing like opening up a game like this with a straight shot to the teeth.


----------



## nicko

Kapow!!!!


----------



## pope125

They need to stay on the throttle and not let off , long way to go . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Have a red fox taking a nap below us.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> It seems there is better movement downstate.
> Saw majority of roadkill’s on ne extension and south.
> Anyone else hunting 3C, what are you seeing?


Matt not upstate but if memory serves I've not had great lunch late October in 3c but rather the last week that Nov 4-10 time frame

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I tend to agree, but the contrast in numbers btwn now and 2-3 weeks ago is unbelievable. 
Good day for pheasants, my NWSG is starting to pay off. Lots of deer beds in it too.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats on your first bird on the property Matt. LOVE the pic of NWSG...haven't gone that route yet but hope to some day.

Coop....congrats on coyote!!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I tend to agree, but the contrast in numbers btwn now and 2-3 weeks ago is unbelievable.
> Good day for pheasants, my NWSG is starting to pay off. Lots of deer beds in it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Matt, I am sure you like the grass for small game hunting , you ever think about putting beans , and corn in ? Not sure what you got in timber?


----------



## pope125

While I was at my farm this morning, my helper was pulling weeds in front of my house and saw this buck cross my driveway with a doe . Lol
View attachment 6283809



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Aspade17 said:


> What part of Bedford county are you in? I live in Everett but mainly hunt Fulton being that's where our farms are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm close you. Gonna venture and guess your name is Austin?


----------



## Aspade17

13third said:


> I'm close you. Gonna venture and guess your name is Austin?


You'd be correct 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

TauntoHawk said:


> Matt not upstate but if memory serves I've not had great lunch late October in 3c but rather the last week that Nov 4-10 time frame
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm looking to spend a good portion of my time at our cabin in 3b the last week of the season. Hoping to see good rut activity. Worst case scenario I can keep grinding away in 5c all the way to Thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Hey guys, my son in law just hit a buck. About 30 yard shot, he’s having trouble finding blood. With the temps hitting a low of about 55 , will the meat be ok tomorrow morning?


----------



## KylePA

HNTRDAVE said:


> Hey guys, my son in law just hit a buck. About 30 yard shot, he’s having trouble finding blood. With the temps hitting a low of about 55 , will the meat be ok tomorrow morning?


More concerning would be the torrential rains they are calling for tomorrow. If you don't find blood tonight no way you are finding any tomorrow. Hope you have lots of buddies with lights. Goodluck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Dave yea warms temps are no good. I live in Chester county and am willing to help if need be


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Yea perfect storm of warm weather and rain coming. Ugh. He found no blood or arrow so far. He said the arrow was still in him when he ran.


----------



## pope125

HNTRDAVE said:


> Hey guys, my son in law just hit a buck. About 30 yard shot, he’s having trouble finding blood. With the temps hitting a low of about 55 , will the meat be ok tomorrow morning?


That depends on when it dies. If he needs help give me a shout be glad to help .


----------



## pope125

HNTRDAVE said:


> Yea perfect storm of warm weather and rain coming. Ugh. He found no blood or arrow so far. He said the arrow was still in him when he ran.



He have any idea where he hit him ? Shoulder ??


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Kapow!!!!





pope125 said:


> They need to stay on the throttle and not let off , long way to go .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Momentum is shifting...


----------



## 13third

Aspade17 said:


> You'd be correct
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorta figured. My name is Donnie. Have a son named Devin a few years older than you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Momentum is shifting...



Going to be a stressful 5 1/2 minutes


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Going to be a stressful 5 1/2 minutes


PSU has to drive down the field or OSU is going to pull off a come from behind victory.


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> PSU has to drive down the field or OSU is going to pull off a come from behind victory.


Well, PSU put up a great effort. If they pull this off, it will be a miracle. Hopefully, McSorley doesn't throw a pick 6.


----------



## pope125

Not liking what I am seeing , ugh


----------



## 138104

Well, two undefeated teams taken down today - TCU and PSU.


----------



## Mathias

FG for the win....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

I'll tell you what, OSU screwed that up! They have a chance now....


----------



## aubie515

Game isn't over yet.



Perry24 said:


> Well, two undefeated teams taken down today - TCU and PSU.


----------



## 138104

aubie515 said:


> Game isn't over yet.


As much as I want PSU to pull it out, OSU's defense is too strong right now.


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Have a great day hunting today my PA friends


you guys deserved it. Heck of a battle.


----------



## 138104

Not sure why PSU got so soft in the 4th quarter. I put this loss on the coaches.


----------



## Mathias

Choke. Bummer

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

PSU's defense was exposed today.


----------



## aubie515

What a bummer. Really hurts since I cannot stand anything from OH.


----------



## Aspade17

13third said:


> Sorta figured. My name is Donnie. Have a son named Devin a few years older than you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know exactly Mr tew

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

PSU was definitely out coached today. Franklins play calling was poor. Meyer taught Franklin a lesson tonight.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

No recovery. Back 2/3 of arrow was found with spotty blood. Broadhead is still in buck. I’m heading out first thing in morning to do a grid search before the heavy rains arrive.


----------



## JV3HUNTER

Definitely moving today. Saw 5 bucks and 6 doe this evening. Shot an 8 pt a 6:05pm. 24yd shot about a 50 yd recovery. Died in an open field. Easy drag. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## jacobh

Post some pics up!! Congrats


----------



## JV3HUNTER

jacobh said:


> Post some pics up!! Congrats


Dont know how to post from my phone. Anyone help with that?


----------



## jacobh

Many on here can help if u text me a pic I can try to post for u if u want to share. 484-942-7914


----------



## JV3HUNTER

jacobh said:


> Many on here can help if u text me a pic I can try to post for u if u want to share. 484-942-7914


Will do. Thanks. Text coming.


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6284075
View attachment 6284077



Jv3hunters buck. Congrats brother


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6284075
> View attachment 6284077
> 
> 
> 
> Jv3hunters buck. Congrats brother


nice congrats


----------



## 13third

This is the buck I watched for over and hour last night running does. I'm thinking he gets a pass. Especially after the encounter with the brute at dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

13third said:


> This is the buck I watched for over and hour last night running does. I'm thinking he gets a pass. Especially after the encounter with the brute at dark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a good deer. Can’t pass them up like that in 4b. Heck your lucky to see one that nice all season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Great game fellas i am a diehard Bucks fans,but my second favorite team is PSU i root for them every week except when they play the Bucks.way higher scoring than i figured it would be.


----------



## nicko

If your defense can’t preserve a lead when you score 38 points, you don’t deserve to win.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats JV3


----------



## davydtune

13third said:


> Funny what 33 years of experience teaches a fella.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn your old....


----------



## NEDYARB

Congrats to everyone that connected. I suspect more hero shots to come this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

What a long day yesterday! It started raining about 45 mins after I got on stand then down right poured for about 2 hrs. Then it settled into an all day soaker until about 4:30. I didn't see squat  On a good note this Squaltex rain gear is freakin awesome! Stayed dry all day :wink:


----------



## davydtune

Now to get ready for the next couple weeks, vac and lots of hunting. Have to hang tight till Tuesday night but then I'm off to camp


----------



## Mathias

Can we get a weather break this season? 
Next Thursday and Friday 70 for highs again :-(


----------



## davydtune

That sucks :aww: I mean I'm still gonna be out there never the less but that sucks...............


----------



## pope125

Looks like I might have picked-up two new pieces of hunting property in Elverson , headed out there today to talk to the lady . Not a big place , pulled it up on Google Earth and it looks good surrounded by some good timber. In these neck of the woods even something small can be good.


----------



## Mathias

Nice area Bob.


----------



## davydtune

Guy I know up here killed a fat old bruiser up here Friday night. He's a 7 pt, nice 5 on one side and 2 long straight up daggers on the other.........245 lbs dressed on the scale. He's figuring at least 5.5 years old.............


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Nice area Bob.


Looks pretty good on the map, lady says there are deer in her yard everyday . Also said I can hunt her mons place witch is bigger . We will see .


----------



## River420Bottom

davydtune said:


> Guy I know up here killed a fat old bruiser up here Friday night. He's a 7 pt, nice 5 on one side and 2 long straight up daggers on the other.........245 lbs dressed on the scale. He's figuring at least 5.5 years old.............


Big old NW buck, that's awesome!


----------



## PA prime

Supposed to have 50 mph gusts tomorrow, hope it settles down in the afternoon.


----------



## pope125

davydtune said:


> Guy I know up here killed a fat old bruiser up here Friday night. He's a 7 pt, nice 5 on one side and 2 long straight up daggers on the other.........245 lbs dressed on the scale. He's figuring at least 5.5 years old.............


Pictures


----------



## RNbob

Seeing little to no deer during day and deer all over the place driving out after dark.


----------



## nicko

I have read good things about the Third Hand Bow Holder so I picked one up for my Lone Wolf climber. It’s heavier than I expected but it is solid and well made. And it will allow me to eliminate the EZ hanger from my pack when hunting with the climber.
View attachment 6284427
View attachment 6284429
View attachment 6284431



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Nick that's all I use too very nice product


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I have read good things about the Third Hand Bow Holder so I picked one up for my Lone Wolf climber. It’s heavier than I expected but it is solid and well made. And it will allow me to eliminate the EZ hanger from my pack when hunting with the climber.
> View attachment 6284427
> View attachment 6284429
> View attachment 6284431
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


isn't there a bow holder on platform built in Nick?:Lone Wolf


----------



## nicko

There is but it is not good. Doesn’t work well with parallel limb bows and takes up foot space on the platform.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> There is but it is not good. Doesn’t work well with parallel limb bows and takes up foot space on the platform.


great stand i have sit and climb wide and just got hand climber top section,,over all stand lost almost 5lbs ,,Thats alot walking over mile or more too stand :thumbs_up


----------



## fap1800

Driving back from my parents I spotted a broken racked 6 laying in a yard under some limbs with a doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Very little time to hunt this year. Thinking about taking Tues or Wed off. Weather experts - which day looks best?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Very little time to hunt this year. Thinking about taking Tues or Wed off. Weather experts - which day looks best?


Tough call...Tuesday will have rising pressure pretty much from sunup to sundown with highs in the mid 50s and lows in the 40s...Wednesday will have highs and lows at least 10-degrees cooler, with overcast skies and storm coming in overnight with only slight chance of rain during daylight. Pressure will continue to rise until around noon when it levels and dips only slightly in the evening. Full moon approaching quickly with 87% on Tuesday and 93% on Wednesday.

If it wasn’t for the storm Tuesday would be the top choice for me....approaching fronts almost always inspire extra movement. 

Considering the temps will spike again after the storms reaching almost 70 4 of the next 6 Days, with chances of rain each of those 6-days and the full moon, might be best to take Tuesday and Wednesday if you can...if it were only one day I’d probably go Wednesday, forgoing the rising pressure in favor of the rising pressure, lower temps, shift in winds with an East wind approaching, and the approaching front. 

If things go well I should put some decent hours in this week...Hoping I can swing tomorrow evening, Tuesday morning and all day Wed....we shall see.

I’ve only seen two shooters all year from stand, the big 10 2x and a nice 10 1x...the East wind on Wednesday will open a good opportunity into the area I believe the big 10 is working. They are are few and far between (E winds) and almost carry precipitation with them...if things stay as forecasted hoping to get in that area after him.

Temps and forecasts are for SE PA...

Joe


----------



## 138104

Thanks, Joe. I don't think the weather is much different in SE PA vs SC PA.


----------



## jays375

Yeah rain.Ugh!


----------



## Missions95

In for the morning, feels pretty good out here in spite of the wind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Wind, rain....good day to paint the bathroom here.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Wind, rain....good day to paint the bathroom here.


Good day to check cards , won't get me in a tree today .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Im off this friday,and Monday and tuesday.Gonna head up to camp thurday night for 5 days hope the rut will be in swing


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Good day to check cards , won't get me in a tree today .


That might be what I have to resort too...these winds seem crazy right now...looking out the office window and those trees are ROCKING...however forecast reports winds laying down some beginning around 11 going from ~20MPH now to ~9 MPH at 6:00PM shifting slightly from the W to the WSW as evening approaches.....have to wait and see...

Joe

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

This afternoon could be killer....would love to get out there but client calls demand my presence....have off all day tomorrow to take advantage of the colder temps and rising pressure. Hoping to see a doe in range....only had bucks this year....only doe I have seen was going the speed of sound out of a field on my first sit when some jack off drove through on a four wheeler, since then its just been a buck parade which sucks after you shot a buck....haha


----------



## Charman03

I would be out this evening for sure. Had a nice 9 on cam this morning...


----------



## jacobh

Yeti same here brother can't find a doe to save my life


----------



## Charman03

jacobh said:


> Yeti same here brother can't find a doe to save my life


Same here. Kinda concerning lack of does I've seen this year and last.


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Yeti same here brother can't find a doe to save my life


Sounds oh so familiar. I believe I've only had one doe in range all season and that was at my parents' place. My dad has had a 10 year moratorium on killing does. :wink: I'm pretty sure it's permanent now.


----------



## jacobh

Yea definitely strange fellas


----------



## LetThemGrow

I had 30 minutes to check some cam cards. In that short walk I saw 3 bucks out cruising. I'm gonna have to figure out how to hunt tonight. 

Just curious why you guys with low deer numbers want to fill your doe tag?


----------



## davydtune

Funny how different some areas to the next can be. I've seen more does and fawns this season than I have in the last 15 or so. Saw a lot last year but even more so this season. This both around home and by camp in Tionesta. Muture bucks are what I'm having a problem seeing :aww:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

LetThemGrow said:


> I had 30 minutes to check some cam cards. In that short walk I saw 3 bucks out cruising. I'm gonna have to figure out how to hunt tonight.
> 
> Just curious why you guys with low deer numbers want to fill your doe tag?


Yes sir makes no sense....


----------



## jacobh

Davy yea the past few seasons I've seen few does and fawns. This year I've seen 2 does all season and 1 fawn. I've seen way more bucks then does


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> I had 30 minutes to check some cam cards. In that short walk I saw 3 bucks out cruising. I'm gonna have to figure out how to hunt tonight.
> 
> Just curious why you guys with low deer numbers want to fill your doe tag?


I'm not hellbent on killing a doe. I just find it odd that I haven't had but one legit opportunity. There's no shortage of deer, does specifically, in my area. I see them all the time driving, just not when I'm on stand. All my shot opportunities have been bucks. Just a bit strange is all. More coincidence than anything I think.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Location, location, location...can't sit on one of my spots without having doe/fawns in range...I have a few TC pics of more than 10 in the frame in the plot...food, food, food, and no stress...keep them coming and eventually a buck will come by...at least that's my hope....might actually zip one if I get out tonight...depends on how things go.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Location, location, location...can't sit on one of my spots without having doe/fawns in range...I have a few TC pics of more than 10 in the frame in the plot...food, food, food, and no stress...keep them coming and eventually a buck will come by...at least that's my hope....might actually zip one if I get out tonight...depends on how things go.
> 
> Joe


Indeed. My parents' 11 acres is all wooded and mature so there's very little draw for the deer outside of the rose and other browse that surrounds the house. The oaks don't produce acorns reliably either. I can't remember the last time there was a nice crop. I did get my dad's permission to clear about a half acre of lodgepole pines and young maples. That's going to be my winter project. Get a nice little plot in there and give the deer a reason to hang out.


----------



## vonfoust

Just got back from North Dakota. Congrats to all that have scored the last week and a half. Time for some archery now!


----------



## jacobh

I enjoy deer meat. I shot my buck I'd like to kill a doe. Do I need to? Nope but I do enjoy deer meat. I think too much focus went to bucks and not enough on does so the kill number got out of hand. A lot now have more bucks then they do does


QUOTE=fap1800;1106341839]I'm not hellbent on killing a doe. I just find it odd that I haven't had but one legit opportunity. There's no shortage of deer, does specifically, in my area. I see them all the time driving, just not when I'm on stand. All my shot opportunities have been bucks. Just a bit strange is all. More coincidence than anything I think.[/QUOTE]


----------



## yetihunter1

LetThemGrow said:


> I had 30 minutes to check some cam cards. In that short walk I saw 3 bucks out cruising. I'm gonna have to figure out how to hunt tonight.
> 
> Just curious why you guys with low deer numbers want to fill your doe tag?


Im not saying my hunting spots have low deer numbers....when driving around I see does all the time and tons of them...it just so happens that in the limited amount of stand time I have had this year I haven't had any close encounters with a doe but have had atleast one buck encounter on each sit. I don't think it has to do with the population in my hunting spots...just the way the hunts have played out....


----------



## jays375

A few years ago lot's of guys bragging about shooting lot's of doe.Now,not so much.


----------



## nicko

I sometimes wonder if not seeing many does is a sign that a stand location is picked primarily for seeing bucks. While all deer want cover, does seem to prefer more hospitable land while bucks are more likely to pick thick tangles and nasty terrain. And aside from the rut and late season, the does seem to prefer to not hang around bucks too much.


----------



## Mathias

Pulled the plug on hunting up north for now. Did get to cut an area so we have a chance to view the wildlife, the grasses came in so well this year, we can't ever tell if anything is moving!
Plan on hunting at home this afternoon.
Good luck all.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

davydtune said:


> Funny how different some areas to the next can be. I've seen more does and fawns this season than I have in the last 15 or so. Saw a lot last year but even more so this season. This both around home and by camp in Tionesta. Muture bucks are what I'm having a problem seeing :aww:


No pictures of that big mature buck your bud shot ???


----------



## River420Bottom

I was looking forward to seeing a big Erie buck too


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> I was looking forward to seeing a big Erie buck too


Big-bodied mature deer , guess the pictures would of been up already . LOL


----------



## Billy H

Wanted to hunt the evening,but as of right now the wind is still howling here.


----------



## davydtune

pope125 said:


> No pictures of that big mature buck your bud shot ???


He's kinda funny about pics on the web. I'll see if he minds if I black his face out :thumb:


----------



## davydtune

Guess we just had a huge 12 point run right through my works property, I didn't see it myself though so.........


----------



## kbob

4 hrs in stand this morning. rocking around in the wind. tree branches cracking and crashing around. saw 2 doe about 75 yd out. they took 1 step every 5 min - very nervous with the wind i guess. no bucks but leaving now for the rest of the day sit. would like to get a break weather-wise - never seem to get the trifecta of wind temperature and precipitation in the correct amounts!


----------



## River420Bottom

Yeah what the hell I'll go out and sway around for a few hours tonight, night before Halloween, never know..


----------



## pope125

Just got a text from the landowner saying there was a big 10 point headed towards one of my stands . Well my idea of big and there idea of big is different , if I had a dolor for every time I herd that one .


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> Yeah what the hell I'll go out and sway around for a few hours tonight, night before Halloween, never know..


Apparently they are moving , so true anything can happen . Sometimes its the only thing that keeps me getting back in the tree .


----------



## j.d.m.

I'm hoping to see one of the bear up our way. Between bear, turkey and deer, something should be hitting the ground this week.


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Just got a text from the landowner saying there was a big 10 point headed towards one of my stands . Well my idea of big and there idea of big is different , if I had a dollor for every time I herd that one .





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boneheadjaz

Was windy as heck this morning....my first day of vacation. I only saw one deer by 8:50, but that's all I needed to see! Public land treats me well! Was worth the chilly ride in an erratic tree!


----------



## Billy H

Great buck bonehead. Congrats


----------



## jasonk0519

Very nice Bonehead! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats bonehead, nice one!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

boneheadjaz said:


> Was windy as heck this morning....my first day of vacation. I only saw one deer by 8:50, but that's all I needed to see! Public land treats me well! Was worth the chilly ride in an erratic tree!


nice


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wind laid down nicely for the last hour...can hear something chasing across the clearing, Only glimpses of brown here and there and no antlers to speak of....I’m sure it’s a buck chasing a doe around, I bet anything it’s one of those dinks I’ve been seeing all week. I’ve passed on 7 different doe so far, 4 were nice, the others young. I got on stand around 3:15pm. No open scrapes on the way in...those that were open Friday and Sat were now filled with leaves.

For some reason I can’t see boneheaded pics, but congrats none-the-less!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Way to go bonehead that's a heck of a buck


----------



## arrowflinger73

Had this guy at 50 yds cruising through this morning before the wind took over the day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Congrats bonehead

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck bonehead!

Totally blanked tonight.


----------



## nicko

Heckuva buck there bonehead. Congrats!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Night ended rather uneventfully that is until I hit the 202 by-pass on the way home. Had a big buck run in front of the car, so close not sure how I didn’t hit him. Even though it happened quickly he was shooter size for sure.

Pop arrived in camp at Potter to wet snow, no real accumulation, but it’s falling.

Good luck to everyone getting out tomorrow. 

Drive safe

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Night ended rather uneventfully that is until I hit the 202 bypass on the way home. Had a big buck run in front of the car, so close not sure how I didn’t hit him. Even though it happen d quickly he was shooters size for sure.
> 
> Pop arrived in camp at Potter to wet snow, no real accumulation, but it’s falling.
> 
> Good luck to everyone getting out tomorrow.
> 
> Drive safe
> 
> Joe



How long is your dad going to be at his place Joe? I’m heading up this Sunday, hunting Monday through Thursday morning,
and coming home Thursday after the morning hunt.


----------



## Ned250

Yeah pics are dead for me too. Congrats bone!


----------



## Ned250

arrowflinger73 said:


> Had this guy at 50 yds cruising through this morning before the wind took over the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Holy crap!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> How long is your dad going to be at his place Joe? I’m heading up this Sunday, hunting Monday through Thursday morning,
> and coming home Thursday after the morning hunt.


He’s up through Sunday, my middle brother is heading up Thursday for the weekend.

Joe


----------



## kbob

nice buck Mr. Bonehead!

That buck in the trail cam picture is really nice.
ended up seeing 1 tiny buck right before dark tonite. quite a ride in the treestand.


----------



## Mathias

I saw 4 small, biggest a 6pt, last 15 minutes of light. All were grunting softly. No does in sight at the time.
That buck in the pic is very nice!


----------



## Missions95

Got it done tonight, watched this buck chase a little doe all over a 60acre bean field for 25min, she finally brought him in to 10yds with about 3min of shooting light left. There is a bigger nine point on that property , but I won’t be able to hunt next week, so I wasn’t about to pass it up. The nine went by one of my cameras this morning at 7:20 but I was on a different property, where all I saw was a doe and fawn. He is 18.5” outside for reference.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

arrowflinger73 said:


> Had this guy at 50 yds cruising through this morning before the wind took over the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That’s a healthy buck,,What’s with the weird beam of light that seems to be shining down through the trees.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the buck


----------



## 13third

I know I don't contribute much to this thread but I have a pic I feel moved to post. This is a pic from the booming buck state that we all love to hunt. This buck is roaming fairly close to the one farm on which I hunt but doubt he will ever venture that far unfortunately. 










Anyone care to venture a guess at score? All we can come up with is " ER MY GAWSH"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Congrats Mission and Me Bonehead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Well went down a road nobody's allowed to hunt some know where I'm talking but saw 17 does in one field and a small buck he could of cared less about the does being there. Just standing there eating


----------



## 138104

Looks like Wed was the wrong day to pick. Light rain late morning, but hopefully something will stroll by before the rain starts.


----------



## jays375

Hopefully things will go better than predicted weather wise.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Looks like Wed was the wrong day to pick. Light rain late morning, but hopefully something will stroll by before the rain starts.


Yeah looks like the front moved forward some, but only slight chance all day, most is less than 40%.....that means 60% it won’t rain  good news too the rare East winds will be in play for the entire morning....

I made some adjustments and will be out tomorrow morning...try to capture the cold early am temps...how long I’ll stay depends on what is going on...Wednesday morning got jammed..I wanted to sit all day Wednesday but that won’t happen...Morning meeting will dictate when and for how long I’ll be out...I have my tree umbrella so I’m not worried about a little rain!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Congrats mission.

Perched in 5C waiting on a fat doe.


----------



## jacobh

Best of luck Billy saw a few moving on my way to work this am


----------



## Billy H

Had one walk directly under me in the dark. No idea what it was.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

pope125 said:


> Just got a text from the landowner saying there was a big 10 point headed towards one of my stands . Well my idea of big and there idea of big is different , if I had a dolor for every time I herd that one .


I worked with a guy that had all this "big bucks" on trail cam pictures. After he showed them to me I asked him where the big ones are and he got pissed at me. Lol


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Bonehead and Mission!


----------



## 12-Ringer

What a beautiful morning to be out. I’ve had two small buck both under 100 inches pass by....Just a minute ago I had a doe come by at about 50mph. Nothing was on her tail, at least not yet.

Good luck to everybody out! 

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good luck. Elected to sleep in this morning. 



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Good luck to those that are out today. It’s a good morning. Had a little forky hanging out at first light and something big bodied off in the scrub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats mission. No hunting for me. Waiting on Verizon to restore service on my business line. Good luck to those who are out.


----------



## Mathias

Every year some good bucks hit the ground on Halloween, I hope the trend continues
View attachment 6286673


----------



## skully1200

Hey everybody, First post this season, but I've been following along a bit lately. Hoping today is good. Saw decent activity Saturday, including 6 different bucks. Rained all day Sunday, and really windy yesterday. Hunted yesterday, didn't see much. Hoping they're back on their feet today. As long as the wind doesn't get out of hand, it feels promising. Haven't seen anything yet. I'm in 4D, Huntingdon county.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Big mama, her two yearlings and likely a 2.5 year old working in from the the horse pasture...if they get in I pan on taking the 2.5 year old....no antler action after those first two came by at dawn...they weren't really acting interested in much other than getting into the chestnuts...even once they got to the field, they didn't bother the few doe up there, BUT, the doe all seemed nervous once those two entered the field...both were less than 100", one was an 8 the other a 9.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

I took off yesterday and called my son out of school for the day. I preferred to wait until next week but work and football schedule for him would not allow it. My plan was to be in the woods by the time the rain was ending and sit the morning, take a lunch break and head back out until dark. We got into a makeshift ground blind at 8:30 am, a little later than I'd hoped. After getting settled in he wanted to grunt so I let him go at it knowing a deer would have to be within 10 yards to even hear it with the heavy wind. 2 minutes later he said "Dad, there is a deer" and at 80-90 yards moving away was a monster buck that looked to be a ten pointer. I frantically tried to rattle and buck growl as loud as I could to no avail and the deer moved off on his course. I never looked through my binos but at that distance I could tell he was a wall hanger. 

After lunch, at 2pm, we had a spike slip in behind us at 10 yards. As I tried to get him the crossbow situated for a shot he had winded us and quickly ran off with no shot. Between 4pm and dark we had 4 does come in behind us at 60-70 yards but never came in as they were smelling us off and on with the slight wind changes from W to SW. One doe was a piebald which was cool to see. 

It was a great day with my boy and he wants to go again which is good. The mentor youth hunt is an awesome thing PA does. Unfortunately when I got back to the truck, my crossbow blew up and it looks like his hunting time will be over. I loaded the crossbow with a field tip to shoot into the dirt and let him shoot it. Thank god He did not get hurt. Both limbs flew off and it looks like the string snapped on either side of the serving??? It fired the bolt into the ground but also drove the knock into the carbon to the back of the fletching. I have no clue what happened as it was loaded correctly and I know that my broadhead was never close to the string. I'll be calling Parker today.....


----------



## nicko

Sounds like it was a great day but with a very crappy ending Matt. Luckily neither your boy not you were hurt. Equipment can always be replaced. Sounds like you made some great memories either way. 

Good luck Joe. Hope to see some hero pics later on.


----------



## jacobh

Matt my stepdad has a extra Xbox I believe I'm sure he'd let your son borrow


----------



## skully1200

Wind has picked up more than I would like. Not like yesterday, but pretty breezy. I have seen no deer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

jacobh said:


> Matt my stepdad has a extra *Xbox* I believe I'm sure he'd let your son borrow


Thankfully, it sounds like this is one kid that'd rather be hunting than playing video games jacob :tongue::wink:


----------



## nicko

PAKraig said:


> Thankfully, it sounds like this is one kid that'd rather be hunting than playing video games jacob :tongue::wink:


If all else fails, he can throw the Xbox at the deer and hope to knock it out.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Matt my stepdad has a extra Xbox I believe I'm sure he'd let your son borrow


One Xbox is enough lol
Thanks again Scott for being so giving. I think I might have it covered, but I'll let you know if it falls through. Appreciate the offer.



PAKraig said:


> Thankfully, it sounds like this is one kid that'd rather be hunting than playing video games jacob :tongue::wink:


I'm not so sure about that lol but I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## dougell

Good luck Matt.I used to cringe every time my son would squeeze the trigger on a crossbow.


----------



## jacobh

Haha u guys suck!!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Skunked this am.... was a little surprised by that... got down at 11 to eat and reheat.... gonna head back in in about 20 mins


----------



## Matt Musto

I don't know if everyone remembers but last season I was after a monster 9 pointer that I thought would score in the 140's. I missed the buck in 2015 and had high hopes of tagging him last season. I had a ton of cam pics of him all summer. My neighbors 22 year old son killed him on opening night on a south wind which prevented me from even going out after him. He picked up the mount yesterday.


----------



## fap1800

Scary thing, Matt. Had a limb failure on a Barnett xbow that my son was shooting. Fortunately I was the one shooting it at the time.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> I don't know if everyone remembers but last season I was after a monster 9 pointer that I thought would score in the 140's. I missed the buck in 2015 and had high hopes of tagging him last season. I had a ton of cam pics of him all summer. My neighbors 22 year old son killed him on opening night on a south wind which prevented me from even going out after him. He picked up the mount yesterday.


I remember that Matt. Are you gonna get a look at the mount?


----------



## fap1800

Heckuva deer, Matt.


----------



## Billy H

Matt, Nice set of antlers on that buck. Would like to see a different angle of the mount itself. It looks a little goofy.


----------



## fap1800

Non-hunting related, but I'm pretty pumped what Howie was able to pull off by getting Ajayi from Miami. Couple that with Elliot most likely done for the season and the Eagles are shaping up to be legit contenders for the SB. The window is open with no team really dominating. Gotta go all in.


----------



## HCF

Headed to the cabin in the morning till Saturday . Can't wait to spend time in a tree, much needed.


----------



## davydtune

This is that buck that was taken up by me. Wish there was a pic of the whole deer just to see it's size in perspective. Guess they are saying 5.5 years old.


----------



## PAKraig

Billy H said:


> Matt, Nice set of antlers on that buck. Would like to see a different angle of the mount itself. It looks a little goofy.


I thought the same thing...


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## jacobh

Congrats Joe that's a big girl!!! How u liking the millenniums?


----------



## nicko

Congrats Joe!


----------



## River420Bottom

davydtune said:


> This is that buck that was taken up by me. Wish there was a pic of the whole deer just to see it's size in perspective. Guess they are saying 5.5 years old.


Real cool buck, thanks for the pics man


----------



## Ned250

Congrats, Joe! I owe you a bit of my success as well. Your posts about using ozone in the portable closet was the key to getting these two this morning, IMO. :thumbs_up 

I’ll explain later when I get more time this afternoon.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Ned!!!!


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> I remember that Matt. Are you gonna get a look at the mount?





Billy H said:


> Matt, Nice set of antlers on that buck. Would like to see a different angle of the mount itself. It looks a little goofy.


Yes I will stop over his house this evening and snap a few pics. I thought it looked odd as well, almost looks like the cape has a circle cut around the neck so he can have the head swivel lol. 

The deer was scored for P&Y and grossed right at 160". Can't remember the net


----------



## davydtune

Well good luck everyone! I'm leaving work here directly and it's vacation hunting time :RockOn: Heading to camp till Sunday, hopefully I'll have some success to share. Have a couple 140"-150" bucks and bears on camera down there :wink:


----------



## davydtune

Congrats everyone! Some really nice deer hitting the ground


----------



## arrowflinger73

Out till 12:30 today couldn't take the wind anymore had a couple dinks go by at 10:15ish









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

arrowflinger73 said:


> Out till 12:30 today couldn't take the wind anymore had a couple dinks go by at 10:15ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is this guy checking out your decoy?


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Joe and Ned


----------



## pa.hunter

Billy H said:


> Had one walk directly under me in the dark. No idea what it was.


should have took light out looked at it they wont spook done it before


----------



## goathillinpa

Conrats joe and ned.


----------



## Mathias

A bit more wind than desirable but this ridge top in Berks Co is a beautiful sit.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Way to go guys. My rut vacation starts tomorrow at noon hoping to have some meat for the freezer pictures to share.


----------



## jason03

If it is legit,i would have to think it would be flirting with the state record!


----------



## arrowflinger73

PAKraig said:


> Is this guy checking out your decoy?


Sure was walked past and made a rub

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Congratulations to those that put one down I don't know if I could even get a shot off swaying back and forth 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jason03

13third said:


> I know I don't contribute much to this thread but I have a pic I feel moved to post. This is a pic from the booming buck state that we all love to hunt. This buck is roaming fairly close to the one farm on which I hunt but doubt he will ever venture that far unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to venture a guess at score? All we can come up with is " ER MY GAWSH"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if it is legit,i would have to say it is flirting with state record!


----------



## jays375

Rest of the week off!Hope it's good hunting!


----------



## Ned250

What a morning I had today! Epic stuff... sorry this got long winded!

I took note of Joe’s ozone thread and built my own “wash station”. I’ve been washing my clothes and then hanging them up to dry in the ozone closet (run it for 10mins and then let the fan blow dry the clothes). I also put my gear in the closet to give it a wash from time to time. While I like the closet, I don’t like the scent crusher bag. I can smell the ozone in the clothes after treating in the bag so I’ve quit that and solely use the closet. 

Today I was on the PA/DE line hunting DE public land. I chose a spot that I’ve had good luck in the pre-rut with cruising bucks. The NW-W wind set up perfect. This isn’t a popular spot, so I banked on them being less pressured. 

The area is thick with this underlying bush/tree stuff. I don’t know what it is but it grows very aggressively and gets thick. It’s perfect for deer to slip around undetected. 

At 7:45 a tiny doe comes out and is vacuuming up freshly fallen leaves like they were acorns. Weird. 

At 8:00 I catch movement behind me and immediately grab my bow by instinct. I couldn’t find what I thought was a deer for a solid 15 minute. Then right there behind me pops up this big old doe. 

I usually set up with the tree between me and where I expect the deer to come from. She was directly behind me at 20yds and working slowly to me. I was in a big tree and couldn’t see her even though she was so close. 










She walked directly under me and got so close to my tree that she sniffed my rock climbing etrier that I hang from my first stick. She jumped back a step when she touched it! She even ate from the bushes I squashed down to make room for climbing my tree. I’ve had deer under me before but never like that. It was like she had no clue a human had touched that stuff just 2hrs ago. I’m willing to bet it’s the ozone stuff I’ve added to my scent control process. THANKS JOE!!

She gave me a 5yds shot that I couldn’t resist. I usually lay off the does this time of year, but this was too good to pass up. She ran 20 yards and crashed. Hitting her that close really rocked her. 

In hind sight I think this actually set me up for the buck... will continue in a second post.


----------



## Ned250

After the doe crashed, I sat down and tried to calm the adrenaline shakes. I’m texting my brother and I just randomly look over at where the doe dropped and I see what I first think is her getting back up. Just as I’m thinking what in the world..... I saw his rack. It hasn’t been 3 minute since she dropped. 

She was laying directly down wind of me so I thought for sure he’d nail me. But he was intent on finding the doe. I grunted at him with no luck as he was sniffing around hard. He finally turns away from me so in a last ditch effort I snort wheeze. 

To my shock he made a 180 and came posturing right over to me. Before I knew it he was at 10yds looking to fight. He gave me a tiny window to shoot through at 10 yards so I let it rip. He made a big grumbling type grunt as if he just got punched in the chest. He ran maybe 30yds and crashed. 

I am convinced the ozone saved my rear and gave me these opportunities today. Such a cool experience. 

I think shooting the doe caught this guys curiosity. Given she was down and he couldn’t chase her god knows where, it gave me the chance to call him to me. It also helped to be covered up in her scent leading right to my tree. 

A couple more pics.


----------



## Aspade17

Just had one of my target 8's come through and now another buck is moving this direction. Only seeing glimpses currently 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

Nice job Ned. Awesome story. Congrats on the rest that have put some deer down so far. I’m still working on it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

Just had him at 5 yards. 2 nice bucks so far tonight. That was a hard 6 to pass on, very big body and huge Y's









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Way to go Ned!!! I'm going to have to give serious consideration to building an ozone closet for next season.


----------



## Mathias

Great hunt Ned, congrats!


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome guys....glad to know it helped Ned....if you get a chance cut and paste your comments in the Ozone Experience thread....

They are moving well today, everyone I know (except my Pop -lol) is seeing action. My buddy dropped this one about an hour ago in Delco










Just got a call to help on a track of another one shot at 4:45 pm....guys 10 year old hit a small 4pnt in bethel.

Joe


----------



## Ned250

Aspade17 said:


> Just had him at 5 yards. 2 nice bucks so far tonight. That was a hard 6 to pass on, very big body and huge Y's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dang that’d be a hard pass for me too. Big 6s are super cool.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Ned. Great recap and read.

That fat 6 would get a Slick Trick nap from me. Are you hunting in a WMU that is 4 points to a side or did you just decide you wanted to hold out for something bigger?


----------



## arrowflinger73

Still way too windy in the tree today here in Warren Co. Forecasting a lot of days of rain in the next 10 hope it changes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> Congrats Ned. Great recap and read.
> 
> That fat 6 would get a Slick Trick nap from me. Are you hunting in a WMU that is 4 points to a side or did you just decide you wanted to hold out for something bigger?


Nope only 3 to a side, I'm in 4A Fulton county. We have a few hundred acres that my family owns (been blessed) and before season there were multiple evenings with anywhere from 6-9 very nice 8 points in the field on any given night. As much of a sucker as I am for a nice 6 I'll give him a pass all year. Below is a picture of him and 2 others from back in August.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Things are picking up for sure. Buddy of mine hunted in Berks County this morning, six buck observed all chasing one doe.


----------



## jacobh

My dad hunted tonight. Montgomery county 1 buck 5 does and no chasing. Weird how different things can be


----------



## PSU Joe

Some nice bucks down. Had to hand out candy tonight so didn't get out but will absolutely be in a tree tomorrow night. Congrats to those who have deer down and stay safe everybody.


----------



## full moon64

Ned nice deer


----------



## Mathias

I had one doe feeding around me for a half hour. Just prior to ending time I had a doe with 2 fawns come by with a 4pt mildly pressuring her. Thats’s it. Southern Berks County.
Looking forward to the morning.


----------



## kbob

nice bucks hittin the ground! congrats to all.
seems like the eastern and central parts of the state are happening now. i was out on the western PA side this evening and had 5 doe together feeding in the neighbors yard for 1/2 hr. no bucks. they did not seem nervous or harassed. closest was 39 yds, also the smallest. decided to wait for more of a sure thing, especially with all the kids out for halloween.


----------



## nicko

My Potter trip is looking right now like a near washout on Monday, my first day of hunting. I'll keep an eye on the weather and push this trip up a day if needed. The weather forecast keeps changing. Very uncertain.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> My Potter trip is looking right now like a near washout on Monday, my first day of hunting. I'll keep an eye on the weather and push this trip up a day if needed. The weather forecast keeps changing. Very uncertain.


Snow up there now, no accumulation to mention, but it’s in the air, 15-20oh winds with temps in mid 30’s to low 50’s. Pop saw 18 this afternoon, several doe passed in range but shooting a doe up there this time of year is like shooting yourself in the foot, but I’m sure given the chance later in the week he’ll do it. Group hinting 5-mins from your lease tagged a doe tonight and another Hunter had a big sow at 35 yards, but couldn’t get a shot. If you use intellicast and use Ulysses as your anchor you’ll pull from a station tower 2-miles from RYHC...I’ll share what I have up until you leave....if you ca push it to the end of the week you might be MUCH better off....wed-sat or something of the like

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USPA1679


----------



## EXsystem

Wow some great action going on. Congrats to all who punched a tag. I scheduled a few days next week for the rut but going out to try and fill my doe tag.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats to those who put meat in the freezer thus far!* :cheers:

Me and my pops been hunting a new property this year. Been out 4 times, both of us have seen deer each time and had close calls but no shots taken yet.

Saw a BB with his momma this morning and had a young 6pt at 26 yards...but i couldn't do it. No stands hung, no camera's out and hunting off the ground so I ain't complaining, cept for maybe how warm the seasons been.

I'm off till the end. Gonna give it a go in a small funnel tomorrow atleast for the morning in a spot i haven't hunted in 3 years. Had a cam in there last season and daylight buck activity through it ramped up the last week or so...so who knows. Calling for some rain, but 31 degrees for the morning sounds pretty good about now.

Good luck out there to those going out!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Snow up there now, no accumulation to mention, but it’s in the air, 15-20oh winds with temps in mid 30’s to low 50’s. Pop saw 18 this afternoon, several doe passed in range but shooting a doe up there this time of year is like shooting yourself in the foot, but I’m sure given the chance later in the week he’ll do it. Group hinting 5-mins from your lease tagged a doe tonight and another Hunter had a big sow at 35 yards, but couldn’t get a shot. If you use intellicast and use Ulysses as your anchor you’ll pull from a station tower 2-miles from RYHC...I’ll share what I have up until you leave....if you ca push it to the end of the week you might be MUCH better off....wed-sat or something of the like
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USPA1679


Instead of driving up Sunday and hunting up to Thursday noon, I may drive up Monday and hunt to Friday noon. Tuesday on is looking much better right now.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Looks to be a much better day here in Warren Co. Wind died down a little settled in the tree in 1b waiting for some action good luck everyone

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Low 30's, calm, no rain yet. Just needed some movement. Hunting in 4B, SC PA.


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats to everyone punching tags. Has anyone else seen a picture circulating of a woman with a giant ten pointer in a marshy area? Was told it's a PA buck. Deer looks to be over 300 lbs.


----------



## jacobh

http://www.times-news.com/news/loca...cle_263a04b8-ad01-11e7-9fdf-2f68f4623f02.html


Matt this one??


----------



## vonfoust

Well, cut out of work early yesterday to get in a stand. Got dressed at our place and got my bow out of the case, only it was my son's bow (orange tape on one case now). He's a little longer draw than me, but after a few shots at 20 yds I hit every leaf I aimed at so that was my limit. Went to a stand that we generally only get 20 yds shots from so that I wouldn't kick myself too bad (or be tempted). Skunked. 

On the way out, I decided to take a look at the stand I would have been in. As I just got my head up over the rise, I see two bucks fighting 10 yards from the stand  Watched the show for about 4-5 minutes, too far and too dark to see how big they were, but they were going at it for quite awhile and neither was backing down. 

Anyone know of any bears being shot this week?


----------



## KylePA

Seems like a great morning to be out. Saw 4 does out the kitchen window this morning and a pretty nice buck cruising on my way to work. Should be able to be in a stand tonight. Goodluck to all those that are out.


----------



## Ned250

In 5C today. Just as daylight broke, a tall 6pt chased 3 does down the ridge. I gave him two short grunts... he made a quick scrape and then headed right to me. He came to 23yds before turning back. 

I took a short video, but looks like I can’t upload it on Tapatalk.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> http://www.times-news.com/news/loca...cle_263a04b8-ad01-11e7-9fdf-2f68f4623f02.html
> 
> 
> Matt this one??


No, but that is a great deer. I just got the classic text with a picture saying its from a friends friend and its a PA buck........they think lol. The one I got is very similar, probably killed in ten states by now.


----------



## r2kauffman

Cold and rainy in 2A. Nothing moving yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catbad

Nice pics


----------



## Billy H

Seeing plenty of action so far in northern 5C this morning. It was like a parade of dink bucks for a while.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Well, cut out of work early yesterday to get in a stand. Got dressed at our place and got my bow out of the case, only it was my son's bow (orange tape on one case now). He's a little longer draw than me, but after a few shots at 20 yds I hit every leaf I aimed at so that was my limit. Went to a stand that we generally only get 20 yds shots from so that I wouldn't kick myself too bad (or be tempted). Skunked.
> 
> On the way out, I decided to take a look at the stand I would have been in. As I just got my head up over the rise, I see two bucks fighting 10 yards from the stand  Watched the show for about 4-5 minutes, too far and too dark to see how big they were, but they were going at it for quite awhile and neither was backing down.
> 
> Anyone know of any bears being shot this week?


A guy in Potter hunting a couple miles from our camp had a big sow in range last night, but couldn't get a shot. That's the closest call that I know of...


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt Musto said:


> No, but that is a great deer. I just got the classic text with a picture saying its from a friends friend and its a PA buck........they think lol. The one I got is very similar, probably killed in ten states by now.


My wife's grandfather was showing me pics on his phone last night of bucks that were shot "all near our camp" and i recognized every single one of them as typical online circulating photos even showed me a pic of that 211" deer from Ohio with the old guy and his crossbow.


----------



## Charman03

TauntoHawk said:


> My wife's grandfather was showing me pics on his phone last night of bucks that were shot "all near our camp" and i recognized every single one of them as typical online circulating photos even showed me a pic of that 211" deer from Ohio with the old guy and his crossbow.


Haha


----------



## 138104

Had a few deer come through about 70-80 yards out. Couldn't tell what they were. A light rain has started.


----------



## tyepsu

So I am off work this week and next. Saturday, I hunted PA, Sunday I hunted Ohio and the last 2 days I hunted PA with my dad. I woke up to rain and decided to take the morning off, and trying to decide if I should take the entire day off. I hunt Beaver and Allegheny Counties, PA and Jefferson and Columbiana Counties, OH. The areas I hunt have been hit very hard by EHD. One landowner in my township found 16 dead deer on his 36 acre piece of land. in the last 4 days I have seen a total of 5 deer. The areas where there are usually tons of scrapes and rubs, there is not a single rub or scrape. In addition, my buck sightings on my trails cameras are way down since September. Trying not to lose hope, but I am getting very discouraged. Hoping by taking 1 day off to rest and recharge my batteries, that my outlook will change and hopefully the action will pick up. Looks like chance of rain almost every day the rest of this week and all of next week. Anyone else ever been in a funk and just taken a day off to rest and recharge?


----------



## arrowflinger73

I just got down and moved to this little shelter that's close by nice and dry in here and lots of buck sign around









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

tyepsu said:


> So I am off work this week and next. Saturday, I hunted PA, Sunday I hunted Ohio and the last 2 days I hunted PA with my dad. I woke up to rain and decided to take the morning off, and trying to decide if I should take the entire day off. I hunt Beaver and Allegheny Counties, PA and Jefferson and Columbiana Counties, OH. The areas I hunt have been hit very hard by EHD. One landowner in my township found 16 dead deer on his 36 acre piece of land. in the last 4 days I have seen a total of 5 deer. The areas where there are usually tons of scrapes and rubs, there is not a single rub or scrape. In addition, my buck sightings on my trails cameras are way down since September. Trying not to lose hope, but I am getting very discouraged. Hoping by taking 1 day off to rest and recharge my batteries, that my outlook will change and hopefully the action will pick up. Looks like chance of rain almost every day the rest of this week and all of next week. Anyone else ever been in a funk and just taken a day off to rest and recharge?


Absolutely. I have decided that I can't stay in a stand as long as Pope125 no matter what or how big of a buck. I tried for a few years and made myself miserable. 
I now bird hunt quite a bit. I enjoy that immensely and it makes the time I spend in a stand much more enjoyable as well. It's supposed to be fun. If you're not having fun nothing wrong with taking some time to recharge.


----------



## pope125

Congrats to all the guys that have put deer down the last few days .


----------



## King

Got a call from a buddy last evening. We lost access to a dairy farm I've had the pleasure of hunting for the last few seasons. The explanation we got was it had been leased. Looks like it's time to go move out my cameras and start knocking on some more doors in the spring! I can't exactly be upset since I haven't had to pay a dime to hunt there but it stings just a bit to lose a good hunting spot as the rut is heating up. Down to one small local horse farm friends of mine own. My buddy and I will be at it tomorrow, Saturday and a few days next week.


----------



## yetihunter1

Oh the joys of public land, yesterday after 12 hours in stand I finally had a deer in range. A doe 30yds behind me blocked by brush. All she had to do was feed 10 yds either way and I had a shot. After watching her for 10 mins I hear something crunching through the leaves and coming fast....could it be a buck that will bump the doe into range??? Nope....its someones german shepard that they left off leash on their walk that comes chasing off the doe. Then it runs to my tree and starts zig zagging all infront of me. I sat their fuming as I hear more deer run off from the thick crap on top of the ridge. The owner is down below calling for the dog and all I wanted to do was yell some profanity about leashing your dog like the sign at the beginning of the park says but knew if I did that the dog wouldn't stop looking for me and would never leave. Only thing after that was a 4pt that came running by grunting his head off at 40yds, nose to the ground looking for love. It was a very frustrating sit....13 hours total in stand to have my shot opportunity ruin at the end of the day....


----------



## pope125

This morning was a pretty good sit 8 buck, 7 doe . All the bucks were pretty much cruising , no chasing at all . I have been hunting pretty hard , have to say there has not been very consistent deer movement . My best farm that usually has a bunch of doe on it , they just are not there , and haven't been all season . Got me a little puzzled , how to you go from having 15-20+ deer every sit the last few years to this year where doe sighting have been slim .


----------



## jacobh

Bob no clue where all the does went. My uncle sees a few but everyone else I talk to is seeing next to none. No clue but it is strange


----------



## King

I'm experiencing the opposite. We have a decent amount of does on the horse farm but I've gotten very little buck activity of camera this season compared to previous seasons. I'm sure it'll pick up now since the does are hanging around and the ruts kicking into gear but it's certainly been a very weird season.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob no clue where all the does went. My uncle sees a few but everyone else I talk to is seeing next to none. No clue but it is strange


Scott , not a clue!!! This is my 4th year having that farm, I have never been skunked on that farm till this year . The first day of gun the last 3 years , I saw 40+ deer each day . The ares that they used to bed and funnel down past my stands, not doing that anymore . Have a few morning stands , that I used to get them leaving the corn crossing the road , and work thru the timber, not doing that anymore . IDK , maybe i am missing something , but where do all those doe go that been there the last three years ?? Only thing I can think of is someone is shooting them thru the summer with a gun .


----------



## jacobh

King it certainly has maybe it's all due to the weather


----------



## Billy H

I’m in the same boat. 
Good morning sit having seen 5 buck. I did see two doe and a fawn but at this spot I always have seen a good number of doe. Not the case this year. Buck sighting are outnumbering doe sightings by a good margin. Going to sit a different property this afternoon.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I’m in the same boat.
> Good morning sit having seen 5 buck. I did see two doe and a fawn but at this spot I always have seen a good number of doe. Not the case this year. Buck sighting are outnumbering doe sightings by a good margin. Going to sit a different property this afternoon.


Billy , You have a set with two stands in it ??


----------



## goathillinpa

Experiencing the same. All of my doe have disappeared. I am thinking here in 2B it may be EHD but I have not found any dead. At my camp in 2D, I am lost as to what might have happened.


----------



## LetThemGrow

King said:


> Got a call from a buddy last evening. We lost access to a dairy farm I've had the pleasure of hunting for the last few seasons. The explanation we got was it had been leased. Looks like it's time to go move out my cameras and start knocking on some more doors in the spring! I can't exactly be upset since I haven't had to pay a dime to hunt there but it stings just a bit to lose a good hunting spot as the rut is heating up. Down to one small local horse farm friends of mine own. My buddy and I will be at it tomorrow, Saturday and a few days next week.


Bummer. You guys didn't consider leasing, giving landowner gifts, etc?


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Billy , You have a set with two stands in it ??


If you mean right next to each other, no . But I do have multiple stands on all my properties.


----------



## PAbigbear

vonfoust said:


> Well, cut out of work early yesterday to get in a stand.  Got dressed at our place and got my bow out of the case, only it was my son's bow (orange tape on one case now). He's a little longer draw than me, but after a few shots at 20 yds I hit every leaf I aimed at so that was my limit. Went to a stand that we generally only get 20 yds shots from so that I wouldn't kick myself too bad (or be tempted). Skunked.
> 
> On the way out, I decided to take a look at the stand I would have been in. As I just got my head up over the rise, I see two bucks fighting 10 yards from the stand  Watched the show for about 4-5 minutes, too far and too dark to see how big they were, but they were going at it for quite awhile and neither was backing down.
> 
> Anyone know of any bears being shot this week?


I shot a doe Monday evening. Called my brother, who was hunting about 300 yards from me, over to help me recover her. Right before he got to my stand a bear popped out from some thick hemlocks. He sent a rage before I could get drawn. Ended up finding both the doe and bear within 20 yards of each other. The doe didn't lay more than 20 minutes and the hind quarters were already chewed up. I drug her back to one of our trails, then went back to help get the bear out. One drag rope wasn't working very good so I went back to grab another one and had to chase another bear off my deer for the second time.


----------



## Scott Ho

I am experiencing the same as others. Lots of small buck only a handful of doe on the farm I hunt. Not sure what changed from last year to this but seems like all the doe disappeared


----------



## vonfoust

PAbigbear said:


> I shot a doe Monday evening. Called my brother, who was hunting about 300 yards from me, over to help me recover her. Right before he got to my stand a bear popped out from some thick hemlocks. He sent a rage before I could get drawn. Ended up finding both the doe and bear within 20 yards of each other. The doe didn't lay more than 20 minutes and the hind quarters were already chewed up. I drug her back to one of our trails, then went back to help get the bear out. One drag rope wasn't working very good so I went back to grab another one and had to chase another bear off my deer for the second time.


Wow!! First bear I've heard of.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Scott , not a clue!!! This is my 4th year having that farm, I have never been skunked on that farm till this year . The first day of gun the last 3 years , I saw 40+ deer each day . The ares that they used to bed and funnel down past my stands, not doing that anymore . Have a few morning stands , that I used to get them leaving the corn crossing the road , and work thru the timber, not doing that anymore . IDK , maybe i am missing something , but where do all those doe go that been there the last three years ?? Only thing I can think of is someone is shooting them thru the summer with a gun .


I know your place is not too far from mine. Just got off the phone with the neighbor he found 8 dead deer along his creek. He believes it’s EHD, he has called the commission to report and see if anyone will come and take a look. Maybe that has something to do with it? I’ve heard rumors of other small parcels in northern Chester County suffering from it....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Joe u taking about in Montg county??? Couple years back they found EHD in Gratersford at the prison but u didn't hear much about it


----------



## Mathias

Arrived at a farm I hunt real early today. A very respectable 8 was in my headlights while parking. 
A buck came by while it was still too dark to determine size. Saw a forkie chasing a doe and a few other does and fawns.
I realized I really haven't shot as much as usual so I grabbed 4 arrows, picked a spot that ranged at 31 yards and my second shot was expensive.
Hitting a strong doe property in Bucks this afternoon. Hopefully it's a more productive hunt.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I know your place is not too far from mine. Just got off the phone with the neighbor he found 8 dead deer along his creek. He believes it’s EHD, he has called the commission to report and see if anyone will come and take a look. Maybe that has something to do with it? I’ve heard rumors of other small parcels in northern Chester County suffering from it....
> 
> Joe


Joe , thanks for the info . I have one main creek that runs thru the property , pretty much walked it the other day checking cards . But there was a spike dead behind the one stand I sat last week . Does not sound good . IDK , where do a bunch of doe go? How do you have a smoking farm for 3 years , then turn to **** .


----------



## King

LetThemGrow said:


> Bummer. You guys didn't consider leasing, giving landowner gifts, etc?


The property is managed by one of the landowner's (farmer) employees. We've offered to help around the farm but never have been taken up on it. They never gave us the opportunity to lease it first prior to leasing it elsewhere. If we'd have known that was the direction they were going, we may have tried to make a deal. Was never given a chance.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I love them red arrows. Shoot better then any others I've owned


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I know your place is not too far from mine. Just got off the phone with the neighbor he found 8 dead deer along his creek. He believes it’s EHD, he has called the commission to report and see if anyone will come and take a look. Maybe that has something to do with it? I’ve heard rumors of other small parcels in northern Chester County suffering from it....
> 
> Joe


If EHD took out a sizeable portion of the herd,it would have happened when the weather was warm and you would have smelled it.There's no mistaking EHD when it rears it's ugly head.Eight deer in a creek is certainly odd however.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> If EHD took out a sizeable portion of the herd,it would have happened when the weather was warm and you would have smelled it.There's no mistaking EHD when it rears it's ugly head.Eight deer in a creek is certainly odd however.


He said they have been there for a while he considers this part of his propert(roughly 30 acres) a sanctuary and never goes in...he was in there trailing a buck he hit last night when he stumbled across the scene...there have been reports in and around our area but the folks I heard directly from are very unreliable sources...more apt to make a story up to influence other hunters than speak the truth. The neighbor, on the other hand is a vet stand up guy and I believe what he shares.

Joe


----------



## dougell

If you've ever seen a deer that died from EHD,they're usually just a pile of slop within a few days.Why,I don't know.I find it unlikely it was EHD if they were there for a while.If the herd on Popes farm died from EHD,the smell from that many dead deer would have been obvious.Most likely something changed close by and the deer found a better reason to be somewhere else.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know near my place ALL of the corn and soybeans are still up...90 acres of corn is supposed to come down tomorrow, with the rest to follow between Thursday and Tuesday. I’m sure that impacting the buck that I’m not seeing, even in cam, I have plenty of doe, just need one to peak the interest of a good buck and bring him by


----------



## 12-Ringer

Couple buddies and my pop are out tonight, all reporting some action....small buck pushing doe around. Pop had a doe and a spike at 10 yards, he’s in a blind at camp because it’s still raining. Buddy in Chi planned to only hunt the AM, but a bruiser 11-came in and bedded at 9am, he called out of work from the tree and is still there....so is the buck. Another buddy in Garnet Valley missed a 7-point at 8:30 that was hot on the tail of a doe when he shot.

Seems like things are starting....I was unable to get out at all today as a few things changed at the office. [emoji20]

Joe


----------



## Mathias

A half mile from where I'm hunting a high, heavy 8 was making a scrape field edge. 2 properties down, a small buck doingvthe same. Fingers crossed.
Good luck everyone.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Pretty steady rain here.I've only been out 4 times and planned on going this afternoon but the rain picked up and ruined my plans.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Pretty steady rain here.I've only been out 4 times and planned on going this afternoon but the rain picked up and ruined my plans.


Same here. Luckily I saw the forecast and got out last night. Looking like Friday before I get out again.


----------



## Gangster II

12-Ringer said:


> Couple buddies and my pop are out tonight, all reporting some action....small buck pushing doe around. Pop had a doe and a spike at 10 yards, he’s in a blind at camp because it’s still raining. Buddy in Chi planned to only hunt the AM, but a bruiser 11-came in and bedded at 9am, he called out of work from the tree and is still there....so is the buck. Another buddy in Garnet Valley missed a 7-point at 8:30 that was hot on the tail of a doe when he shot.
> 
> Seems like things are starting....I was unable to get out at all today as a few things changed at the office.
> 
> Joe


I've killed some nice deer in Chi. The hardest thing about hunting in Chi is finding a parking spot.


----------



## dougell

It was real windy here last night,plus I had to take my son to wrestling practice,which is almost an hour away.This morning was perfect but I made the wrong call and didn't go.I may have to rifle one this year because the rest of the season doesn't look good.My son killed a buck so he wants to hunt pheasants every weekend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Uncle missed a buck 15mins ago...he is also hunting in Delco...got down to check the scene and a hot doe passed by within 20 yards with three different buck on her tail...he said he could have shot all of them, but hadn’t followed up on the first shot he took at what was a 4th buck. He confirmed the miss and climbed back into his stand.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gangster II said:


> I've killed some nice deer in Chi. The hardest thing about hunting in Chi is finding a parking spot.


Hahaha.........

Hard to explain to those who never experienced it...

Not sure if you saw the big 9 that was taken off of SM’s property last week. Very nice. He had been wounded earlier in the season, had an open wound on his left side in the infamous “void” area.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Damn Joe, Delco is where it's at!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

I'm all setup for the evening shift. Bumped a doe and two little ones bedded near my stand. Seems like a good night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Uncle missed a buck 15mins ago...he is also hunting in Delco...got down to check the scene and a hot doe passed by within 20 yards with three different buck on her tail...he said he could have shot all of them, but hadn’t followed up on the first shot he took at what was a 4th buck. He confirmed the miss and climbed back into his stand.
> 
> Joe


Wow that’s insane.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Mathias said:


> Arrived at a farm I hunt real early today. A very respectable 8 was in my headlights while parking.
> A buck came by while it was still too dark to determine size. Saw a forkie chasing a doe and a few other does and fawns.
> I realized I really haven't shot as much as usual so I grabbed 4 arrows, picked a spot that ranged at 31 yards and my second shot was expensive.
> Hitting a strong doe property in Bucks this afternoon. Hopefully it's a more productive hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice shooting Matt! I call first dibs on that Reign when your ready to turn it loose. The halon is leaving shortly for Illinois till next Wednesday. Hopefully I can kill a good one with it. Good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ned250 said:


> Wow that’s insane.


She came back in and laid down../3 smaller buck circling, the bigger one he missed already won’t present another shot!

























Joe


----------



## r2kauffman

It’s been raining all day here in 2A and I’ve been out almost the whole day. Soaked to the bone but the deer are really moving right now. Just waiting for a shooter buck to walk by...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

Need a little advice please. I'm up at my camp in Potter county...deer are really moving here!...lots of chasing. Anyway, my question is: I found an old secluded tram road that is tore up with scrapes and rubs. In about a quarter mile I counted 38 active scrapes and a dozen or so rubs. Do you think I should hunt right along the tram road? That might sound like a dumb question, but I've never seen much while hunting scrapes. Secondly, to access this tram road I have to first walk through a large field. The field is mostly grass and golden rods...do you think if I hunt it in the morning...think deer might be feeding in that field? There are tracks and droppings in the field....just don't want to bump anything out. Should I wait till afternoon/evening to hunt it? Just looking for opinions. Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Charman03

I'd get in before first light on the downwind side


----------



## rambofirstblood

Rain in the forecast for every day till the end of season except Thursday the 9th.
I'll hit it hard every day.
I didn't take off 2 weeks to sit inside.
Saw a few buck so far and passed a small one.
good luck everyone.


----------



## Mathias

3 Blade Rage said:


> Nice shooting Matt! I call first dibs on that Reign when your ready to turn it loose. The halon is leaving shortly for Illinois till next Wednesday. Hopefully I can kill a good one with it. Good luck


Lol! I’ll let you know.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bob asked me to share this...the daughter of one of his buddies smoked this hog Iowa the other day....

https://youtu.be/MXMA1IR57Zo

WOW!!!


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> She came back in and laid down../3 smaller buck circling, the bigger one he missed already won’t present another shot!
> Joe


Ohhhh, the power of love.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Bob asked me to share this...the daughter of one of his buddies smoked this hog Iowa the other day....
> 
> https://youtu.be/MXMA1IR57Zo
> 
> WOW!!!


 I saw this video sorta touched home a little , as we all know we spend so much time doing what we love , and spend tons of hours in a tree , away from home and away from loves ones . Then when it all comes together , there is nothing like it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

superslamsam said:


> Need a little advice please. I'm up at my camp in Potter county...deer are really moving here!...lots of chasing. Anyway, my question is: I found an old secluded tram road that is tore up with scrapes and rubs. In about a quarter mile I counted 38 active scrapes and a dozen or so rubs. Do you think I should hunt right along the tram road? That might sound like a dumb question, but I've never seen much while hunting scrapes. Secondly, to access this tram road I have to first walk through a large field. The field is mostly grass and golden rods...do you think if I hunt it in the morning...think deer might be feeding in that field? There are tracks and droppings in the field....just don't want to bump anything out. Should I wait till afternoon/evening to hunt it? Just looking for opinions. Thanks and good luck to everyone!


A little untraditional .... go in after light and sit the rest of the day OR hunt nearby early and move to the road later (mid-morning) I wouldn’t risk crossing the field in the dark...you never know what’s out there or just inside the edge, especially under the current conditions. The rut is getting underway up there and the full moon is upon us...I am of the belief that is more important to be on stand 9-3 than dusk and dawn....add to it the forecasted rain tomorrow and you’ll have a lot in your favor...

My pop is in Potter too, Ulysses township to be specific...hunting outside of Gold and also in Coudersport Eulalia Township....the most activity he saw has been between 1-4 both days, but he is also coming out around 10 each morning and going back around 1-2....I bet if he sat all day or at least mid-day he’d see more....even tonight he didn’t have any action after 4...

Just something to think about...I’d defiantly be along that road somewhere on the downwind side with my grunt call and estrus blest calls in hand!

Good luck and keep us all posted!


Joe


----------



## Aspade17

Had a road hunter shoot a doe out the car window in one of our fields, around 6 with a rifle tonight obviously while still daylight! My Dad found the deer while it's nerves and tail were still twitching, and chased the car before they eventually got away. (didn't get a license plate # this time). Called the game wardens, and they said someone may eventually be out, not the first time its happened in the exact field, but they refuse to spend any time trying to put a stop to it. I wish Pennsylvania took poaching a little more serious and actually handed out some real punishments. Sorry for the rant but few things piss me off more.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> I'm all setup for the evening shift. Bumped a doe and two little ones bedded near my stand. Seems like a good night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ended up seeing three does tonight not a buck to be seen. This one came in with another and she hung out at 12 yards a little too long. She is in fridge and I'm gonna give it a go in the morning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Man Kyle your a machine... congrats


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Bob asked me to share this...the daughter of one of his buddies smoked this hog Iowa the other day....
> 
> https://youtu.be/MXMA1IR57Zo
> 
> WOW!!!


Damn!!!! What a buck. Awesome!!!!!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle!! You’re knocking them down.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Man Kyle your a machine... congrats


Scott , I went into the season thinking I was going to shoot probably 5-6 doe off my farm , way its looking probably not even going to shoot one . Pretty funny how things can change .


----------



## jacobh

Some areas have the does just definitely ain't my area. I may try another one of my spots I haven't been to since last year and see what's moving


----------



## LetThemGrow

Aspade17 said:


> Had a road hunter shoot a doe out the car window in one of our fields, around 6 with a rifle tonight obviously while still daylight! My Dad found the deer while it's nerves and tail were still twitching, and chased the car before they eventually got away. (didn't get a license plate # this time). Called the game wardens, and they said someone may eventually be out, not the first time its happened in the exact field, but they refuse to spend any time trying to put a stop to it. I wish Pennsylvania took poaching a little more serious and actually handed out some real punishments. Sorry for the rant but few things piss me off more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I agree...we need more officers and higher fines, from trespassing to poaching. What's mysterious to me is the intense dislike of many here for PGC, license increase, new fleet trucks, etc BUT they should be available at our beck and call all across PA. Defies logic.


----------



## jacobh

I know this is partially aimed at me so I'll give my 2 cents. My thoughts on spending is. License increase? Fine by me. New trucks? Sorry at $60k for a new truck multiplied by however many trucks they buy a year they can have a few year old trucks and use that money for more wardens. I'm sorry but that's my opinion for every truck u don't buy a year that's a warden salary so when u say there's not enough wardens maybe we can look at it this way. Over worked but well taken care of. A little older vehicle but a lot more help. Maybe with more wardens calls like these would be resolved. Just my opinion


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Certain areas definitely need some more help with catching poachers and the like......in 1 way or another. I think of just the trespassing issue alone, and a few of the fella's on here that have seen it first hand just this season alone, and can't help but think it happens far more often than most of us realize when we aren't there to see it.

An example of it in round about way: During last years archery season I arrowed my buck by the end of the second week, but unfortunately he turned out to be no good...seemingly have been hit by a vehicle sometime prior to archery. He looked fine outside but not so inside, so I didn't chance it and got a replacement tag issued. Fast forward to rifle season...I see a buck and doe sneaking out the bank across from me....I see 2 quite large y's on him but could not see another point so i pass. They continue out the bank and out of my view. Not to long after a shot rings out. Didn't think too much about it other then somebody, rather close, shot at the buck...then i hear a quad or something running where one shouldn't seem to be. Me and my dad head out that way and arrived just in time to see a jd gator hauling ass up the road with 2 guys in it and a deer in the back. Just so happens a fellow walking his dog down the road near the end of the proceedings caught a word with the hunter who stated he was hunting on the other side of the road and saw the 2 deer bedded on the bank and shot across to get the buck.

Drag marks coming down the hill on "our" property prove where it was killed...but we don't know who the hunters were and where they went. Just goes to prove some people will do anything to get there hands on antlers.

I was out this morning in the small funnel i mentioned before and saw 2 bucks. A nice 8 that never gave me a shot and small 5 i passed on.


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> I agree...we need more officers and higher fines, from trespassing to poaching. What's mysterious to me is the intense dislike of many here for PGC, license increase, new fleet trucks, etc BUT they should be available at our beck and call all across PA. Defies logic.


Agreed. Also hard to believe they said someone “may” eventually be out...

On a positive note, well done Kyle!


----------



## Aspade17

Yes I understand that 2 game wardens for an entire county makes them few and far between. BUT when we have physical evidence of a dead deer with a bullet in it and offer you multiple fields for a robo setup. Or just to watch over AND can hand you a list of names of guaranteed poachers, but still nothing what does that leave one do? Thankfully we don't have the trespassing issue. 
As far as license pricing, you could double it if it meant someone would be there every time we called about something like this, and the all around broken laws decreased.
Not sure everyone else's opinion on it, BUT if they would make spotlighting illegal poaching would go down hill quick. 1 because if there is a spotlight shining someone should be getting fined and 2 that also doesn't let everyone know where the big bucks are living. 
Again sorry for the long post just wish things would change.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck to all those going out today. Been setup since around 6. Walking to my stand this morning there was a real nice buck bedded with a doe. Hoping to see some cruising bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> I agree...we need more officers and higher fines, from trespassing to poaching. What's mysterious to me is the intense dislike of many here for PGC, license increase, new fleet trucks, etc BUT they should be available at our beck and call all across PA. Defies logic.


Well when they talk down to you and treat you like a criminal when you have done absolutely nothing wrong is it really any wonder. Don’t get me wrong one of my best friends is a state cop and is a great guy ,but my experience is that more people with a badge than not are toolbags.


----------



## jays375

Cold wewther clothes are a treat this morning!Yesterday was total dissapointment.Still better than being at work.Just. weird season for me.


----------



## Mathias

Lucky you Jay summer is back here in se PA 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jays375

Well just a change of stands.Easier walk this morning.First year I seriously archery and a while.Last Friday was a excellent day.Thought maybe a change for the better.Was wrong on that one.


----------



## vonfoust

Saturday for my area has pressure starting first light at 30.30 and dropping throughout the day to 30.05 by last light. Since I've burned a bunch of vacation chasing birds already, Saturday is probably the only day I'm getting out this week. Those that pay attention to pressure (I realize there are a LOT of other factors) what are your experiences with this type of drop throughout a day?

(I'm hunting either way, just wondering if I can add other's experience to my own observations moving forward)


----------



## King

Little dink pushing a doe 60 yards behind me. Worked their way through about 5 minutes ago. That’s the only movement I’ve seen so far this morning.


----------



## Applebag

Heard something making noise at 730. A quick grunt pulled in a small six. Nothing since then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

jacobh said:


> I know this is partially aimed at me so I'll give my 2 cents. My thoughts on spending is. License increase? Fine by me. New trucks? Sorry at $60k for a new truck multiplied by however many trucks they buy a year they can have a few year old trucks and use that money for more wardens. I'm sorry but that's my opinion for every truck u don't buy a year that's a warden salary so when u say there's not enough wardens maybe we can look at it this way. Over worked but well taken care of. A little older vehicle but a lot more help. Maybe with more wardens calls like these would be resolved. Just my opinion


Hi,
New trucks under warranty is actually more cost effective than maintaining old trucks for a company with a significant fleet. Now i don't know what the PGC is doing, are they buying new trucks every year or every 5 years? i know all the warden trucks i have seen are not 2016 and up models so i'm not sure what your actually referring to.


----------



## nick060200

Aspade17 said:


> Yes I understand that 2 game wardens for an entire county makes them few and far between. BUT when we have physical evidence of a dead deer with a bullet in it and offer you multiple fields for a robo setup. Or just to watch over AND can hand you a list of names of guaranteed poachers, but still nothing what does that leave one do? Thankfully we don't have the trespassing issue.
> As far as license pricing, you could double it if it meant someone would be there every time we called about something like this, and the all around broken laws decreased.
> Not sure everyone else's opinion on it, *BUT if they would make spotlighting illegal poaching would go down hill quick. 1 because if there is a spotlight shining someone should be getting fined* and 2 that also doesn't let everyone know where the big bucks are living.
> Again sorry for the long post just wish things would change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Shining a light at night should be illegal? we need less stupid laws not more.
I almost positive spotlighting with a loaded firearm with the exception of a CC weapon is illegal which i agree with but just shining a light being illegal is really dumb.


----------



## KylePA

Wild morning so far. Have had a real nice buck with a doe in front of me all morning. They have gotten no closer than 50 yards. Doesn't appear to be the buck I saw this morning walking in as this guy is 20" wide. The doe is in heat and he has bred her 3 times now. Between that and chasing her around he has ran off 6 different smaller bucks. He pins his ears back and charges them like a bull. I have tried grunting and snort wheezing at him but he isn't leaving her. 

Hoping she brings him this way as I have a lucky arrow waiting for him. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Keep updating Kyle. Same buck in the pic I saw?


----------



## dougell

nick060200 said:


> Hi,
> New trucks under warranty is actually more cost effective than maintaining old trucks for a company with a significant fleet. Now i don't know what the PGC is doing, are they buying new trucks every year or every 5 years? i know all the warden trucks i have seen are not 2016 and up models so i'm not sure what your actually referring to.


They don't get new trucks every year.Most have over 300k miles on them when they're replaced.Most would be embarrassed by their comments if they actually read the annual statement every year.Like or hate the PGC,it cannot be denied that they do a phenominal job on budgeting what they have to work with.Most districts have 1 WCO and no more than three food and cover employees who cover an average of 400 sg miles per district.They are mandated by the legislature at the number of employees they can have.They work with outdated equip that they have to fix and service themselves.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I often wonder how they pick an choose what they're going to do on a given day...take for example yesterday...1:00PM a call is made by a local landowner about perceived gunfire on their property, local LEOs arrive quickly debrief with the landowner, investigate and find a dead buck (small 8-point), LEOs convinced there wasn't any danger, likely apoaching issue, but that is not handled by LEO's and instruct/even assist landowner in contacting the local deputy. The landowner spoke with a live person, explained the situation and was told someone would be out before dark; this is around 2:30....at 7:00PM no had yet returned the call or visited the property, yet less than 10-miles away two deputies are waiting at the gate of a SGL handing out citations for each hunter exiting the woods, after dark, without proper orange?

I get it, lots of holes, maybe they never got the message, maybe it wasn't prioritized, yes the "orangeless" are breaking the law and should be penalized, but here is the hidden fall-out! This landowner isn't a hunter and only has a rudimentary understanding of hunting laws and regulations. She is now left with a sour taste in her mouth from the agency that governs what we do...I get the call from her this morning and stopped by around 8:30, you guessed it...gut pile at the scene....landowner even more disturbed and unfortunately for most, "hunters AND the agency that is supposed to help" are now a tarnished conglomerate in her mind. 

We're all humans, and yes they are short-staffed, will never commit to saying under-paid, and I agree it is a bit unreasonable to expect them to be at the beck and call for the millions of residents, but at least be fair/honest in their assessment. Why tell a landowner someone would be there before dark and have no one show-up at all OR even just give a courtesy call back to update. The orange ticketing likely has nothing to do with the other, could be just a strange coincidence, but there were commission officers less than 10-miles from where they were expected.

Its a thankless job, don't think many would debate that...situations like this though, don't help at all..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

KylePA said:


> Wild morning so far. Have had a real nice buck with a doe in front of me all morning. They have gotten no closer than 50 yards. Doesn't appear to be the buck I saw this morning walking in as this guy is 20" wide. The doe is in heat and he has bred her 3 times now. Between that and chasing her around he has ran off 6 different smaller bucks. He pins his ears back and charges them like a bull. I have tried grunting and snort wheezing at him but he isn't leaving her.
> 
> Hoping she brings him this way as I have a lucky arrow waiting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




estrus bleat...when he's finished with her he'll come looking - I've had it happen several times to me....that Primos can is always in my pack!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cousin is in the same stand his Dad missed from last night, he just texted me and a hot doe has at least 4 different buck chasing from one end of the small 11-acre spot to the other, including one "real nice 8"...again this is in Delco...he can only stay for another hour or so then he has to go to work...think the plan is to switch off with his pop....hopefully one of the two gets a shot...(and actually hits it :zip::wink

Joe


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> I often wonder how they pick an choose what they're going to do on a given day...take for example yesterday...1:00PM a call is made by a local landowner about perceived gunfire on their property, local LEOs arrive quickly debrief with the landowner, investigate and find a dead buck (small 8-point), LEOs convinced there wasn't any danger, likely apoaching issue, but that is not handled by LEO's and instruct/even assist landowner in contacting the local deputy. The landowner spoke with a live person, explained the situation and was told someone would be out before dark; this is around 2:30....at 7:00PM no had yet returned the call or visited the property, yet less than 10-miles away two deputies are waiting at the gate of a SGL handing out citations for each hunter exiting the woods, after dark, without proper orange?
> 
> I get it, lots of holes, maybe they never got the message, maybe it wasn't prioritized, yes the "orangeless" are breaking the law and should be penalized, but here is the hidden fall-out! This landowner isn't a hunter and only has a rudimentary understanding of hunting laws and regulations. She is now left with a sour taste in her mouth from the agency that governs what we do...I get the call from her this morning and stopped by around 8:30, you guessed it...gut pile at the scene....landowner even more disturbed and unfortunately for most, "hunters AND the agency that is supposed to help" are now a tarnished conglomerate in her mind.
> 
> We're all humans, and yes they are short-staffed, will never commit to saying under-paid, and I agree it is a bit unreasonable to expect them to be at the beck and call for the millions of residents, but at least be fair/honest in their assessment. Why tell a landowner someone would be there before dark and have no one show-up at all OR even just give a courtesy call back to update. The orange ticketing likely has nothing to do with the other, could be just a strange coincidence, but there were commission officers less than 10-miles from where they were expected.
> 
> Its a thankless job, don't think many would debate that...situations like this though, don't help at all..
> 
> Joe


Think about what your asking. Does in make more sense to go to every ghost call you get, or wait by the cars/ and trucks of the guys hunting and site them on the way out of the field? where do you think the money is? everything is about money. With as little wardens as there are it makes perfect sense to me to they are going for the masses not the 1 guy poaching they probably have zero chance of catching.

EDIT: But i totally get what your saying about saying you are gonna do something and then not doing it. But it probably wouldn't go over well if the operator told the caller " look there is no chance we are gonna find the guy who did this, so there is no point in coming out, sorry"


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> Think about what your asking. Does in make more sense to go to every ghost call you get, or wait by the cars/ and trucks of the guys hunting and site them on the way out of the field? where do you think the money is? everything is about money. With as little wardens as there are it makes perfect sense to me to they are going for the masses not the 1 guy poaching they probably have zero chance of catching.


Local LEO's assisted with the connection and call so the Ghost theory can at least be dispelled.....I do understand and even acknowledged how udnerstaffed they are....just tell the landowner that they won't be able to make it out...not rocket science...this is an 78 year old widow living on property that her children would rather she her sell then live there alone...I help as much as I can, but I live an hour away...she called last night to tell me about it, but told me "don't worry the wardens are coming" she then called around 8 to say no one ever showed up....

Asking for honesty/follow-up isn't asking for too much....she was told by who she believed was an authority that someone would be along to help, no one showed up, no one contacted her to explain why or offer an alternative...I am sorry, that is inexcusable...and NOT just for the PAGC, but for any service industry. I think, certainly HOPE, most would agree with that....

Joe


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Keep updating Kyle. Same buck in the pic I saw?


No I'm in a different spot right on the Bucks/Lehigh county line. They are still there 75 yards the buck is pacing in circles and thrashing trees and it looks like the doe bedded down. Will eventually have to get down to let dogs out so I can hunt tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> Local LEO's assisted with the connection and call so the Ghost theory can at least be dispelled.....I do understand and even acknowledged how udnerstaffed they are....just tell the landowner that they won't be able to make it out...not rocket science...this is an 78 year old widow living on property that her children would rather she her sell then live there alone...I help as much as I can, but I live an hour away...she called last night to tell me about it, but told me "don't worry the wardens are coming" she then called around 8 to say no one ever showed up....
> 
> Asking for honesty/follow-up isn't asking for too much....she was told by who she believed was an authority that someone would be along to help, no one showed up, no one contacted her to explain why or offer an alternative...I am sorry, that is inexcusable...and NOT just for the PAGC, but for any service industry. I think, certainly HOPE, most would agree with that....
> 
> Joe


I mean i agree with you, but its a money thing. plain and simple. You asked how they pick and choose where they are gonna go, they go where the money is gonna be. I feel bad for your old lady friend though. Honesty is always best. Im sure there could have been a tactful way to tell her the truth.


----------



## dougell

Well,just because she didn't see them,didn't mean they didn't show up.Had they shown up at her house in a PGC vehicle and the perpertrators drove by to case it out,there would be no chance of catching them.These guys have call after call to answer during hunting season.It could very well be that they had other calls that had a higher priority.In all honesty,you have to be a real jack wagon or extremely unlucky to get busted because these guys are spread out so thin.


----------



## nick060200

dougell said:


> Well,just because she didn't see them,didn't mean they didn't show up.Had they shown up at her house in a PGC vehicle and the perpertrators drove by to case it out,there would be no chance of catching them.These guys have call after call to answer during hunting season.It could very well be that they had other calls that had a higher priority.*In all honesty,you have to be a real jack wagon or extremely unlucky to get busted because these guys are spread out so thin.*


LOL. Truth!


----------



## Aspade17

nick060200 said:


> Shining a light at night should be illegal? we need less stupid laws not more.
> I almost positive spotlighting with a loaded firearm with the exception of a CC weapon is illegal which i agree with but just shining a light being illegal is really dumb.


Oh you're correct because the game wardens stop every car that is spotlighting to make sure there are no loaded weapons in the vehicle? And poachers care about that no loaded weapon in the vehicle law. 
I'm pretty sure most people don't shoot a deer using a pocket sized mag light. 
So back to my point, if a SPOTLIGHT is illegal to be used to locate and look at deer during night hours the game wardens would instantly have a light beacon showing them who to write a violation up to. 
Obviously a spotlight for predator hunting is an exception but I've never seen anyone do that out of a vehicle window either.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

If they're doing that why not stop them before they go in hunting? If orange is for safety why not have them there when guys are entering the woods without the orange fine them and protect them at the same time? Again there are always things going on but like Joe said does it take 2 wardens to hand out tickets? Why can't one go investigate the deer being shot?? I don't want to get into a argument over the PGC I've had my issues with them and I've talked to some real nice ones recently but no reason 2 guys should be in the same parking lot ticketing guys if they're so short handed when a game law was broken not far from there. But many say spread so thin yet 2 guys in one parking lot


QUOTE=nick060200;1106365487]Think about what your asking. Does in make more sense to go to every ghost call you get, or wait by the cars/ and trucks of the guys hunting and site them on the way out of the field? where do you think the money is? everything is about money. With as little wardens as there are it makes perfect sense to me to they are going for the masses not the 1 guy poaching they probably have zero chance of catching.

EDIT: But i totally get what your saying about saying you are gonna do something and then not doing it. But it probably wouldn't go over well if the operator told the caller " look there is no chance we are gonna find the guy who did this, so there is no point in coming out, sorry"[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Well,just because she didn't see them,didn't mean they didn't show up.Had they shown up at her house in a PGC vehicle and the perpertrators drove by to case it out,there would be no chance of catching them.These guys have call after call to answer during hunting season.It could very well be that they had other calls that had a higher priority.In all honesty,you have to be a real jack wagon or extremely unlucky to get busted because these guys are spread out so thin.


I think my message is being lost...I never for a minute thought they would catch the shooter, heck a 1/2 dozen or so local LEOs had already "investigated" (concede I don't know what that looked like I wasn't there)...no one showed after saying they would....no one took a report, confiscated the carcass, nothing...they didn't show-up OR call to say they weren't coming, YET some unknown perp did, sometime between 2:30sih yesterday and 8:30am this morning, someone came back dressed and took the deer...that too upset the landowner and she instantly drew the conclusion, if someone would have taken care of this yesterday.....not saying she's right, just saying its a bit of a black eye and people like this landowner don't have any vested interest in separating the organization that governs hunting from hunters themselves...it makes a BIG difference in suburban areas where landing places to hunt is almost as difficult as picking the winning lottery numbers....

we can get this back to the rut....cousin still seeing two of the smallest back, they are no longer chasing the doe, the big buck and doe have not reappeared from the creek bottom....

Joe


----------



## nick060200

Aspade17 said:


> Oh you're correct because the game wardens stop every car that is spotlighting to make sure there are no loaded weapons in the vehicle? And poachers care about that no loaded weapon in the vehicle law.
> I'm pretty sure most people don't shoot a deer using a pocket sized mag light.
> So back to my point, if a SPOTLIGHT is illegal to be used to locate and look at deer during night hours the game wardens would instantly have a light beacon showing them who to write a violation up to.
> Obviously a spotlight for predator hunting is an exception but I've never seen anyone do that out of a vehicle window either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


so punish the masses for the sake of the few, is what your saying? how many people do you think spotlight just to watch deer with their kids, look for a lost pet, a lost kid or whatever else compared to guys that spotlight to actually poach?
should this law only be enforced in rural areas? think about what your asking for. again we need less stupid laws not more.


----------



## PABBD

It's the rut isn't it. This is only the 15th time this page has been derailed by PA Game Commision


----------



## 12-Ringer

PABBD said:


> It's the rut isn't it. This is only the 15th time this page has been derailed by PA Game Commision


only 15 in 3396 posts ..... must be a record low this year :wink::wink:


----------



## PABBD

It's still early!!!!!! [QUOTE=12


----------



## pope125

Like Matt says , lets get back on track . Gotta love this weather !!


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> I often wonder how they pick an choose what they're going to do on a given day...take for example yesterday...1:00PM a call is made by a local landowner about perceived gunfire on their property, local LEOs arrive quickly debrief with the landowner, investigate and find a dead buck (small 8-point), LEOs convinced there wasn't any danger, likely apoaching issue, but that is not handled by LEO's and instruct/even assist landowner in contacting the local deputy. The landowner spoke with a live person, explained the situation and was told someone would be out before dark; this is around 2:30....at 7:00PM no had yet returned the call or visited the property, yet less than 10-miles away two deputies are waiting at the gate of a SGL handing out citations for each hunter exiting the woods, after dark, without proper orange?
> 
> I get it, lots of holes, maybe they never got the message, maybe it wasn't prioritized, yes the "orangeless" are breaking the law and should be penalized, but here is the hidden fall-out! This landowner isn't a hunter and only has a rudimentary understanding of hunting laws and regulations. She is now left with a sour taste in her mouth from the agency that governs what we do...I get the call from her this morning and stopped by around 8:30, you guessed it...gut pile at the scene....landowner even more disturbed and unfortunately for most, "hunters AND the agency that is supposed to help" are now a tarnished conglomerate in her mind.
> 
> We're all humans, and yes they are short-staffed, will never commit to saying under-paid, and I agree it is a bit unreasonable to expect them to be at the beck and call for the millions of residents, but at least be fair/honest in their assessment. Why tell a landowner someone would be there before dark and have no one show-up at all OR even just give a courtesy call back to update. The orange ticketing likely has nothing to do with the other, could be just a strange coincidence, but there were commission officers less than 10-miles from where they were expected.
> 
> Its a thankless job, don't think many would debate that...situations like this though, don't help at all..
> 
> Joe


that's the kind of stuff that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Billy H

Sitting in a lot waiting to ticket guys not wearing orange in the dark is chicken sh**. I liken it to Barney fife sitting behind a billboard ticketing people on thier way to work hoping to get some kind of big bust. 

Sorry I’ll shut up now. 

Looks like lightweight camo for this afternoon sit.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6288463


----------



## Mathias

Glad you guys are seeing some great activity.
Only buck movement I’ve seen is while driving.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Sitting in a lot waiting to ticket guys not wearing orange in the dark is chicken sh**. I liken it to Barney fife sitting behind a billboard ticketing people on thier way to work hoping to get some kind of big bust.
> 
> Sorry I’ll shut up now.
> 
> Looks like lightweight camo for this afternoon sit.


Yeah I got home from ND and washed and got my heavy stuff ready. Feel like I've wasted money on cold weather stuff this year. 60* here now.


----------



## nicko

The laws are there for a reason. Can’t blame the wardens for doing their job if you put them in the position where they have to to address a violation.


----------



## KylePA

The deer disappeared I'm gonna grab lunch and head out for the pm shift. Got warm in a hurry thermometer in car says 68. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

PABBD said:


> It's still early!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 12[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....I just spit my ice tea all over the place.....hoping to get in a stand soon...
Click to expand...


----------



## yetihunter1

uggg, I wont be getting back in the stand until next Friday....I will be living vicariously through you guys till then....I hate work....


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6288463


Obviously pointed at me. You couldn’t be more wrong. Seems things hit a nerve with you for some reason.


----------



## Ned250

KylePA said:


> The deer disappeared I'm gonna grab lunch and head out for the pm shift. Got warm in a hurry thermometer in car says 68.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you can get back on him! I was keeping my fingers crossed for ya as your story hit home...

As I was reading your updates it reminded me of a similar experience from 7yrs ago in 5C. I was only planning on an AM hunt but got pinned down by a huge 10 locked up with a doe. They spent all day making lovey dovey in the thicket 100yds from me. I spent all day in the tree with no food and 1 bottle of water. Those $40 Field and stream hang On’s weren’t built for all day sits! Ha ha 

Ended up shooting him at last light and hit him in the back straps at 40yds. The only buck I’ve never recovered. Such a bittersweet hunt, but a cool experience seeing all that up close.


----------



## Mathias

yetihunter1 said:


> uggg, I wont be getting back in the stand until next Friday....I will be living vicariously through you guys till then....I hate work....


Yeti, next Friday is looking like the best day until then. You're set.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

View attachment 6288495


Was this the warden checking orange hats .


----------



## TauntoHawk

living vicariously through anyone in the stand at this moment, used the majority of my hunting time on my trip west and now back and swamped at work. 

Might make it for my first and possibly only bow sit of the season on Saturday AM. Buddy had a decent 9 with split brow locked a doe down at 45yds for hours all morning but he optd not to shoot


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop just had a big sow and 2 cubs come through, he's in a 20', double rail ladder over one of our secluded plots in Potter Co...rained hard all morning but he was out as soon as it started to slow and has had deer in and out of the plot, not shooting a doe in there, waiting on a buck...hoping he can get an 8-hour sit in....he's had a lot of trouble with a rare health condition lately and the longer sits are very difficult on his back and ribs...he's a trooper that's for sure and if there is anyone I know who deserved a quality opportunity at good deer its him....

this guy is haunting his dreams....he is in the stand that belongs to the lifeline you see in the upper left of the pic.









Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Pop just had a big sow and 2 cubs come through, he's in a 20', double rail ladder over one of our secluded plots in Potter Co...rained hard all morning but he was out as soon as it started to slow and has had deer in and out of the plot, not shooting a doe in there, waiting on a buck...hoping he can get an 8-hour sit in....he's had a lot of trouble with a rare health condition lately and the longer sits are very difficult on his back and ribs...he's a trooper that's for sure and if there is anyone I know who deserved a quality opportunity at good deer its him....
> 
> this guy is haunting his dreams....he is in the stand that belongs to the lifeline you see in the upper left of the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Go get em Pop! Did he get a bear tag too?


----------



## nicko

Good luck Bruce.

Hoping for good news on your buck King.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Go get em Pop! Did he get a bear tag too?


Yes, he has a bear tag, not shooting the sow with cubs though, said they were this years cubs...let them walk...funny he didn't get any pics or vids....he loves goofing on his new smartphone - (finally got him to upgrade - lol - dad's, you know)


----------



## nick060200

In the woods. Bucks gone wild. Edition 1. Small 6 jumping around like a maniac making all kinds of noises. Bigger 125" + 8 point chasing him around.


----------



## nick060200

They disapered into the thick stuff. The bigger 8 I had a chance at a few weeks ago and passed. He's my target for next year.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Yeti, next Friday is looking like the best day until then. You're set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


True, would of liked to get out Monday or Tuesday but my boss is off those days and says he would prefer I am here to cover for him....joy. I just wanted to get atleast one big doe, two would be better but my wife is craving some ground venison for all her recipes and I can't disappoint a 8 month pregnant woman....could be dangerous for my health haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, he has a bear tag, not shooting the sow with cubs though, said they were this years cubs...let them walk...funny he didn't get any pics or vids....he loves goofing on his new smartphone - (finally got him to upgrade - lol - dad's, you know)


Agree with that, I wouldn't shoot a sow with cubs either but if you see one you may see another...


----------



## NEDYARB

Anyone seeing any mid day buck movement? I am still only seeing bucks early and late.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4Rut

NEDYARB said:


> Anyone seeing any mid day buck movement? I am still only seeing bucks early and late.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not here. Latest I’ve seen a buck in the morning so far is 10:30. Earliest in the afternoon 3:40. 4 all-day sits at this point.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

3 hours on stand is better than no hours this time of year....settled in 5-mins ago....let’s go buck

Joe


----------



## doublelung76

NEDYARB said:


> Anyone seeing any mid day buck movement? I am still only seeing bucks early and late.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had midday movement after I jumped a shooter bedded with a doe on the edge of thicket.he went one way she went the other.had 2 spikes and a fork horn chase her around for 2 hrs yesterday @ 2pm,kinda human influenced movement.passed on a 120" 8 pt this morning,nice deer.seen 3 different small buck chasing doe last 2 days in5-c.had numerous buck big and small come in to grunting and Bobby kirschners old silver top


----------



## pope125

NEDYARB said:


> Anyone seeing any mid day buck movement? I am still only seeing bucks early and late.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have done a ton of all day sits in the last 17 years , can maybe count on one hand how many big deer I have seen between 11-2. Well your just talking any buck , probably more possible seeing a dink .


----------



## jays375

Other day needed Blistex from all the wind.Today sunscreen and sunglasses.


----------



## nick060200

anyone hear about the new laws concerning passports flying domestic? apparently PA will be one of the states you will need a passport to fly into or out of. The others are:
Kentucky
Maine
Missouri
Montana
Oklahoma
South Carolina
Washington


----------



## NEDYARB

Thanks for the input boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Breaking loose here....two squirrels fighting over some hickories with a blue jay dive bombing them both....hero shot coming soon

Joe


----------



## Ryanp019

jays375 said:


> Other day needed Blistex from all the wind.Today sunscreen and sunglasses.


Lol so true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## LetThemGrow

Quick sit tonight with my son for last day of our new 3 day fall turkey season in 5B. Yet another great adaptive change by PGC...

View attachment 6288683


----------



## KylePA

Lots of squirrel and chipmunk rutting action soo far. Warm and breezy. Goodluck to those that are out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Breaking loose here....two squirrels fighting over some hickories with a blue jay dive bombing them both....hero shot coming soon
> 
> Joe


Those buck squirrels are true trophies but there is nothing more dangerous than dive bombing blue jays....the most dangerous quarry of all. Aim true Joe haha


----------



## nicko

Potter has a bumper crop of chipmunks this year. They make enough noise chasing each other to make you think something 100 times as big with antlers is coming.


----------



## full moon64

off next week hope it gets cooler..good luck everyone stay safe,:thumbs_up


----------



## jays375

The chipmunk are crazy!Not even that entertaining.Day two for me being out.Not to exciting.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> Lots of squirrel and chipmunk rutting action soo far. Warm and breezy. Goodluck to those that are out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snuck into a stand above a bedding area where the buck and doe from this morning were headed. Sure enough 5:50 I see her feeding and him in tow. They really were not doing much in terms of traveling. Just fed a bit and stood motionless. Must have been all worn out from earlier. Last I saw them was 75 yards out, didn't hear anything spook getting out of stand. That was all I saw tonight. Back at it tomorrow morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

saw a bunch tonight, just nothing worthy...11 doe and 8 buck, nothing bigger than a 100" 2.5 year old....

with harems like this hanging around....











a good one is bound to sneak through sooner or later....

just have to keep the faith!
you can see my double set in the background

Joe


----------



## nick060200

nick060200 said:


> anyone hear about the new laws concerning passports flying domestic? apparently PA will be one of the states you will need a passport to fly into or out of. The others are:
> Kentucky
> Maine
> Missouri
> Montana
> Oklahoma
> South Carolina
> Washington


Correction. If you have one of the above state issued ID, you will be required to get a passport to travel domestic because your state doesn't meet some kind of requirement set by the TSA. So anyone planning on flying next year might want to plan ahead. Goes into effect in January.


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Quick sit tonight with my son for last day of our new 3 day fall turkey season in 5B. Yet another great adaptive change by PGC...
> 
> View attachment 6288683


I see the camera, but is there something else we are looking at?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> I see the camera, but is there something else we are looking at?


Nope, just snapped a pic out the window of the blind. Never saw a turkey but did see a buck and doe family.


----------



## jays375

See how the chipmunk races are this morning before the showers.


----------



## River420Bottom

jays375 said:


> See how the chipmunk races are this morning before the showers.


Lmao...


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6289093

View attachment 6289095

View attachment 6289097

Have been smashing the birds again this year... Halfway the season and still 100% with the old double, it's become an extension of my arms the past two years


----------



## Scott Ho

nick060200 said:


> Correction. If you have one of the above state issued ID, you will be required to get a passport to travel domestic because your state doesn't meet some kind of requirement set by the TSA. So anyone planning on flying next year might want to plan ahead. Goes into effect in January.


This is part of the Real ID Act. Pa got an extension until October 2018 to come into compliance so until October of next year you should still be able to use your State issued ID. After that who knows?


----------



## KylePA

Out again this morning, feels more like spring. Had deer under me in the dark and right as it was getting light a big grey coyote came through under 40 yards. Drew but couldn't find it in my pins. Have only seen two tails since in the distance. Goodluck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Billy H said:


> I see the camera, but is there something else we are looking at?


I zoomed in and looked at the "circled area" last night for a good 45 seconds before I realized that's just a hole in the mesh......in my defense...it was a pretty long day


----------



## PAKraig

KylePA said:


> Out again this morning, feels more like spring. Had deer under me in the dark and right as it was getting light a big grey coyote came through under 40 yards. Drew but couldn't find it in my pins. Have only seen two tails since in the distance. Goodluck all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forecast for next week keeps getting better and better at least! Good luck today!


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> Correction. If you have one of the above state issued ID, you will be required to get a passport to travel domestic because your state doesn't meet some kind of requirement set by the TSA. So anyone planning on flying next year might want to plan ahead. Goes into effect in January.


So PA isn't included? I had originally heard that they were and that they didn't have the money in the budget to update the driver licenses to be compliant with TSA.


----------



## fap1800

So I had planned for an all day sit on Saturday since it's really the only time I can get out with work being so hectic, but the wife requested that I come home so she can go out with her girlfriends for lunch. My initial reaction, in my mind, was, "Why can't you do this Sunday?" I vented a little bit and then checked myself. With 12 days gone in WY in early September and a couple days in IL at the end of this month, I realized that I have it pretty darn good.


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> So PA isn't included? I had originally heard that they were and that they didn't have the money in the budget to update the driver licenses to be compliant with TSA.


PA is included.


----------



## Live4hunting

I don't know what it is, but Halloween is like a switch. Activity has been crazy since.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> So PA isn't included? I had originally heard that they were and that they didn't have the money in the budget to update the driver licenses to be compliant with TSA.


State Doesn't have the money but everyone in PA is supposed to come up with money for passports.. Riiiiight that makes sense

I have my passport and don't fly much but that just seems silly, if the TSA has ID standards, meet them on the Drivers License


----------



## fap1800

nick060200 said:


> PA is included.


A lot of folks are going to be ticked come January because there's not a lot that you're hearing about it and it can take a month or more to get your passport.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> So I had planned for an all day sit on Saturday since it's really the only time I can get out with work being so hectic, but the wife requested that I come home so she can go out with her girlfriends for lunch. My initial reaction, in my mind, was, "Why can't you do this Sunday?" I vented a little bit and then checked myself. With 12 days gone in WY in early September and a couple days in IL at the end of this month, I realized that I have it pretty darn good.


Tell me about it... Before my trip all i thought about was elk once we got driving home it sunk in that im going to miss the whole archery season or at least 99% of it. Might get out Saturday AM a little for a first and last sit.


----------



## nick060200

fap1800 said:


> A lot of folks are going to be ticked come January because there's not a lot that you're hearing about it and it can take a month or more to get your passport.


Yup. And I've already read about guys planning hunting trips next year. Just letting everyone know. The other poster did say PA has an extension until October. Even if that is the case if they make some kind of compliant ID, You will still need to go get an updated issued ID.


----------



## Ned250

I was back out in DE public land right on the 5C border last night. Saw 2 does, a spike, a 6pt, and a really nice 8pt. 

The spike ran a doe off. I’m enjoying the show and then see the 8 come charging in after the spike. I guess the doe wasn’t real hot as the 8 came back. He was heading away so I figured I’d give him the hot momma bleat. 

He circled and came straight at me. He hung up at 38 yards for a good 5 minutes just looking and sniffing for the hot momma. He finally gave up and walked away. Just one branch separated him from and one of my arrows. Here’s a grainy super zoomed in pic of him.


----------



## PAKraig

fap1800 said:


> So I had planned for an all day sit on Saturday since it's really the only time I can get out with work being so hectic, but the wife requested that I come home so she can go out with her girlfriends for lunch. My initial reaction, in my mind, was, "Why can't you do this Sunday?" I vented a little bit and then checked myself. With 12 days gone in WY in early September and a couple days in IL at the end of this month, I realized that I have it pretty darn good.


My gut reaction would've been nearly the same "Why can't you go next week, bow season is only 6 weeks long??"

You're a smart man though, live to hunt another day!!


----------



## jays375

C hipmunks must wore out today.


----------



## LetThemGrow

While wind is not ideal, I do plan to sit all day tomorrow. 

I think I'm slowly becoming convinced I need to add ozone treatment to my clothes. I really would like to partition off an area of my shed instead of buying a portable closet...I would store and transport clothes in a tub. Anybody build a small "ozone treatment" room?


----------



## doublelung76

Slow morning in 5-c,one small 6 cruising so fat


----------



## doublelung76

So far


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> While wind is not ideal, I do plan to sit all day tomorrow.
> 
> I think I'm slowly becoming convinced I need to add ozone treatment to my clothes. I really would like to partition off an area of my shed instead of buying a portable closet...I would store and transport clothes in a tub. Anybody build a small "ozone treatment" room?


Check out Joe's thread on it. There's a number of DIY rigs in it. I have one of those cheap Rubbermaid closets that I store my hunting gear in. I rigged up the Scent Crusher WhitetailR unit to the top so the O3 drops down on my gear. I think the unit is about $50 on Amazon.


----------



## River420Bottom

Live4hunting said:


> I don't know what it is, but Halloween is like a switch. Activity has been crazy since.


For sure... Killed my buck Haloween evening this year, the biggest of 5 circling what I figured was a hot doe in an overgrown field... Saw some nudging before but it's was on the evening from the moment I got in the tree.


----------



## skully1200

Had some activity between 8 and 9. Saw some flashes of some chasing, couldn't see much. Had a couple more doe with something grunting behind them that I couldn't see. Saw a spike, and a decent 7or 8. Only thing in range was the spike. Nothing since.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Two doe fawns and a spike right under the tree. One racked buck that knew something was up and hung up in the thick stuff and walked away. Been pretty quiet for the last hour or so . Northern 5C.


----------



## Charman03

River420Bottom said:


> For sure... Killed my buck Haloween evening this year, the biggest of 5 circling what I figured was a hot doe in an overgrown field... Saw some nudging before but it's was on the evening from the moment I got in the tree.


Sweet dude, in for pics


----------



## River420Bottom

Charman03 said:


> Sweet dude, in for pics


Just another SGL buck..


----------



## jacobh

In for pics


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> So I had planned for an all day sit on Saturday since it's really the only time I can get out with work being so hectic, but the wife requested that I come home so she can go out with her girlfriends for lunch. My initial reaction, in my mind, was, "Why can't you do this Sunday?" I vented a little bit and then checked myself. With 12 days gone in WY in early September and a couple days in IL at the end of this month, I realized that I have it pretty darn good.


The biggest problem I have with going west is trying to then find time in PA.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> So I had planned for an all day sit on Saturday since it's really the only time I can get out with work being so hectic, but the wife requested that I come home so she can go out with her girlfriends for lunch. My initial reaction, in my mind, was, "Why can't you do this Sunday?" I vented a little bit and then checked myself. With 12 days gone in WY in early September and a couple days in IL at the end of this month, I realized that I have it pretty darn good.


YEP....mine left today for long weekend in AC with her friends...started getting bothered about the prospect until I realized I can use the weekend to prepare the meals etc...for my 10-day trip to KS next week:wink:


----------



## Charman03

River420Bottom said:


> Just another SGL buck..


Congrats. I got mine on the 28th. Halloween evening definitely was good though


----------



## River420Bottom

Charman03 said:


> Congrats. I got mine on the 28th. Halloween evening definitely was good though


Hey congratulations man, it really heated up here the end of that week for sure.. the buck I killed actually walked by my house the night of the 28th, and up into town, knew right then and there it was going to get good, lots of cruising this week, bittersweet not having a NY tag this year but gained so much intel for 2018. Again, congrats.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Since Pop saw those three bear early yesterday afternoon he hasn't seen a deer, whether is good, rainy and overcast, but relatively good for deer hunting. My brother got up there last night and it was raining pretty hard early so he and my dad didn't go out until 6:30ish when the rain let up a little. My brother stayed on stand until 10:30 then snuck his way up to another stand we have along the field...all of the corn is still up and he has 3 buck chasing a doe all over the place. Haven't gotten an update in a while, hopefully he's field dressing one....

Joe


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> The biggest problem I have with going west is trying to then find time in PA.





TauntoHawk said:


> Tell me about it... Before my trip all i thought about was elk once we got driving home it sunk in that im going to miss the whole archery season or at least 99% of it. Might get out Saturday AM a little for a first and last sit.





12-Ringer said:


> YEP....mine left today for long weekend in AC with her friends...started getting bothered about the prospect until I realized I can use the weekend to prepare the meals etc...for my 10-day trip to KS next week:wink:


It's a hard balancing act. Any time she asks if she can go to dinner with the girls and if I'll take the boys, I automatically say yes. It's a no brainer because I know there aren't enough girls' dinners, lunches or brunches that even come close to my time spent hunting. Plus, her time to unwind is with her friends drinking wine. Same as me being in a stand. She's also going away with her friends early next year for four days to celebrate all of them turning 40. That brings it a bit closer, but I still have the advantage. I just haven't been out since last Thursday morning, so I've been itching to go and Saturday was my ticket. So when she made the request I got selfish. Need to check myself. Lol!

Good luck, Joe. I have a few days at the end of the month in IL that I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## Billy H

Moved to another stand around 10:30. Wasn’t in it very long when I spotted two deer coming my way fast. Turned out to be a nice ten running the hell out of a doe. He chased her completely around my stand a couple times till I got a shot off. Double lunged complete pass thru. She took off Into some stuff that was out of my line of site. I knew she was down, I really knew she was dead when he came back and stood at twenty yards offering a shot, nicer buck than the one I shot early. 

Bob thanks a ton for helping get her out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Moved to another stand around 10:30. Wasn’t in it very long when I spotted two deer coming my way fast. Turned out to be a nice ten running the hell out of a doe. He chased her completely around my stand a couple times till I got a shot off. Double lunged complete pass thru. She took off Into some stuff that was out of my line of site. I knew she was down, I really knew she was dead when he came back and stood at twenty yards offering a shot, nicer buck than the one I shot early.
> 
> Bob thanks a ton for helping get her out.


congrats Bill!

Joe


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Moved to another stand around 10:30. Wasn’t in it very long when I spotted two deer coming my way fast. Turned out to be a nice ten running the hell out of a doe. He chased her completely around my stand a couple times till I got a shot off. Double lunged complete pass thru. She took off Into some stuff that was out of my line of site. I knew she was down, I really knew she was dead when he came back and stood at twenty yards offering a shot, nicer buck than the one I shot early.
> 
> Bob thanks a ton for helping get her out.


 Congrats again !! Like I said you ever need help again , or anyone else just give me a shout .


----------



## Matt Musto

Billy H said:


> Moved to another stand around 10:30. Wasn’t in it very long when I spotted two deer coming my way fast. Turned out to be a nice ten running the hell out of a doe. He chased her completely around my stand a couple times till I got a shot off. Double lunged complete pass thru. She took off Into some stuff that was out of my line of site. I knew she was down, I really knew she was dead when he came back and stood at twenty yards offering a shot, nicer buck than the one I shot early.
> 
> Bob thanks a ton for helping get her out.


Talk about c$%k blocking. Way to go!


----------



## Billy H

matt musto said:


> talk about c$%k blocking. Way to go!


lmao


----------



## skully1200

Just had a little 6 point walk by at 10 yards with his nose on the ground. First deer since before 9:00

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like a great hunt Billy, congrats.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Thanks guys, was a fun hunt. Now I need to hope my son can get on that buck.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Billy. Your freezer overfloweth.


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats Billy!


----------



## draw29

I got this old boy this morning in Clarion County ,Pa. I had neck surgery 10 days ago and had to hunt out of a ground blind. I was seeing a lot of deer movement across the power line from me. I got my wife to help me yesterday and got a 12 foot stand up in a pine tree with a 1/2 a stick ladder up to it. Went back this morning before light in the rain and hunted it for 1st time. 15 minutes after 1st light ,this 10 point walked right under my tree at 8 yards. I could hardly miss. I was able to get my Kubota tractor back in there and get it out with out any strain on my neck. I will have to say I hate ground blinds but it was a good scouting tool .My doctor probally would of given me hell for being in a tree but man the Rut is on. Now I can set at home rest my neck.


----------



## dougell

Congrats Billy.Cool experience.


----------



## dougell

Nice buck.Clarion county has been producing some monsters the last few years.


----------



## nicko

Great buck draw. Congrats! Take it easy on your neck now.


----------



## Billy H

Great buck 29. Love those chocolate antlers.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome buck draw!!


----------



## PAbigbear

View attachment 6289719


Was disappointed to see a deer I've been hunting taken this morning. Later found out it was taken by a disabled veteran who truly seemed to deserve a deer like this. He wasn't​ sure how to score a buck so I did it for him. Not to often do you get to put your hands on a 162" public land buck. I have his left side shed from last year which scored 63", this year it was 72+.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow bear....that’s a great buck!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

To add insult to the injury that my Pop has yet to see a single buck from stand...a buck decided to rub on the same trees my Pop flagged into a secluded stand we call the lower point. 


















Hopefully a good one comes by in his effective range!!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Way to go draw29, that's a great buck.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Draw...awesome buck!!


----------



## hrtlnd164

draw29 said:


> I got this old boy this morning in Clarion County ,Pa. I had neck surgery 10 days ago and had to hunt out of a ground blind. I was seeing a lot of deer movement across the power line from me. I got my wife to help me yesterday and got a 12 foot stand up in a pine tree with a 1/2 a stick ladder up to it. Went back this morning before light in the rain and hunted it for 1st time. 15 minutes after 1st light ,this 10 point walked right under my tree at 8 yards. I could hardly miss. I was able to get my Kubota tractor back in there and get it out with out any strain on my neck. I will have to say I hate ground blinds but it was a good scouting tool .My doctor probally would of given me hell for being in a tree but man the Rut is on. Now I can set at home rest my neck.


Congrats Gary, beautiful buck. Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## tdj8686

Connected on this 4C public land 8pt this morning. Snuck in after doing some doe bleats. Not a giant buck but I am happy nonetheless. It is not easy to harvest a good buck in these woods due to the excessive hunting pressure but somehow I manage to do it year after year.
View attachment 6289761


----------



## Billy H

Congrats tdj.


----------



## Ryanp019

Nice bucks gentlemen. I’m in stand in 4b. Warm and mostly cloudy but this begins my vacation. Off until the end of the season. Glad you guys are seeing activity even with the warmer temp...gives me some hope for this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4Rut

Been on stand since 0620. Just had a crossbow hunter walk to within 30yards and still couldn’t see me waving my arms. Grunted, twice, finally turns around after nearly setting up a climber right next to me. It’s now 1700... public land in PA at its finest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buddies who are out are reporting lots of action in North Coventry, West Vincent and West Chester... my uncle in Chi has a slew of doe in front of him, but no buck. Pop and brother in Potter haven’t seen anything this afternoon.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck tdj!


----------



## LetThemGrow

15 minutes after getting to stand had a shooter walk past at 75 yards. No time for pics, ignored my calls, left me shaking. I love hunting November!!!! High hopes for tomorrow....

View attachment 6289783


----------



## fap1800

Looks like tags are getting filled. Congrats all! Out for an hour sit with my son hoping for a young and dumb one to show up. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Here is young, dumb, and little...he just went by. 

View attachment 6289825


----------



## jacobh

Zero sightings for me tonight


----------



## kbob

good night tonight - 2 bucks sighted - no shots tho. big bodied 6 pt came in at 4:30 - nice chocolate rack. couldn't find that 4th point. Real nice 8 snuck in from behind and right ( i'm right hand shot) and stopped in some brush. i found out the little foot platform on a ladder stand is tight as far as turning around to the right to get a shot. while i was doin the tightrope thing he snuck back out. nice to see some horn tho. small groups of doe still together.


----------



## River420Bottom

tdj8686 said:


> Connected on this 4C public land 8pt this morning. Snuck in after doing some doe bleats. Not a giant buck but I am happy nonetheless. It is not easy to harvest a good buck in these woods due to the excessive hunting pressure but somehow I manage to do it year after year.
> View attachment 6289761


Awesome man, congrats know that feeling...


----------



## doublelung76

slow day in 5-c,no doe movement for me.3 bucks cruising,no shooters


----------



## PA_ENGR

Lil guys have does freakin out. Got in stand this evening doe goes flying by above me. 15 minutes later flies by below me. But no buck. 1/2 hr later fork horn starts on same path. He must of though he was in a horror movie and slowly could catch up to that doe, lol!
At dark doe comes in a runs into doe and buck. Buck freaks out and tries chasing both. All the commotion brings in another smaller buck and all out chaos was on.
Wish the big bucks were doing the same. Bright moon and does still not quite ready means they are probably still moving at night.


----------



## Ned250

Congrats draw and tdj!

Joe - those pics are pretty funny, if not a bit cruel!


----------



## Ned250

PAbigbear said:


> View attachment 6289719
> 
> 
> Was disappointed to see a deer I've been hunting taken this morning. Later found out it was taken by a disabled veteran who truly seemed to deserve a deer like this. He wasn't​ sure how to score a buck so I did it for him. Not to often do you get to put your hands on a 162" public land buck. I have his left side shed from last year which scored 63", this year it was 72+.


If there was ever a time someone else got a deer I was after, I’d hope for a story like this. Very cool...


----------



## bustim

Ned250 said:


> If there was ever a time someone else got a deer I was after, I’d hope for a story like this. Very cool...


Yes I agree 100%! Some nice bucks in pa I hope it continues . AM is looking good!


----------



## NEDYARB

Congrats to all the guys knocking them down. Been pretty slow for me this week. Maybe today is the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jays375

Let's hope with cooler temps.There is some action this morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck everyone...I’m in for the big 10 this morning...a very good 8 or 9 chasing a doe about 200 yards out...he won’t get a pass if he comes this way


----------



## nicko

Predawn movement behind me. Distant crunching.


----------



## Billy H

Good luck to those out.


----------



## fap1800

All I’ve heard are geese, ducks and the rooster next door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

draw28,,tdj,,Nice bucks


----------



## LetThemGrow

Doe and two fawns so far. I normally sit this spot with westerly wind, not east. Not sure if bucks will move same way or not?

View attachment 6290281


----------



## boneheadjaz

Good luck all! I am officially done. Got my Pa buck Monday morning 1st day of my vacation so bought an Ohio tag Monday afternoon and filled it Wednesday morning! Both public land. Here is the Ohio buck


----------



## arrowflinger73

Three does and a shooter buck on power line walking in to the stand hopeful that he moves my way after I'm set

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Congrats on some good deer good luck everyone

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Had two 200" deer fighting....at least that is what is sounded like when my neighbor started rattling.


----------



## Missions95

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I am down...the 4H club from local Middle School came in at 8 for a clean-up....spoke with teacher/advisor, they’ll be in until noon.....public land ....At least they were cleaning the woods up!


----------



## skinner2

Had a good buck harassing a doe at first light but couldn't get a shot. Had a few other dink bucks and quite a few does so far. I hope the action continues.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My 1yr old and I came down with something yesterday, pretty sleepless night but wasn't going to scrap one of maybe two sits I'll get so I'm on stand with some coffee and tissues trying not to cough loudly. 

No deer just a squirrel army and a red fox

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## onebigdude

Been pretty slow in 1A this year for me. Took a doe the second week. Got skunked 2 weeks ago and couldn't get out last week. Last night, had a tall 8 at 35 yards broadside, making a scrape. Typically they hop the fence and come within 20 of me when they come to that spot. He decided to keep on moving and I wasn't about to shoot over the fence on the neighbors property. This morning, had a little 6 wandering around about 60 yards out.

Checked my camera last night when I got home and had a few different bucks, all at night except that 6 from this morning. One was an absolute monster with split brows and a kicker. Best I could count was 13, maybe 14 pts. I had a blurry picture of what I think was the same buck 2 years ago. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Had two 200" deer fighting....at least that is what is sounded like when my neighbor started rattling.


Thanks for the chuckle.
Good luck guys.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Slow morning here in 4a. Two different 4 points and 2 yearling does. Son has seen a small 8 so far. A buddy's 15 yr old son killed his first bear yesterday here in Bedford county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Had two 200" deer fighting....at least that is what is sounded like when my neighbor started rattling.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 138104

Really expected to see movement today, but has been slow. Saw one deer early that had its nose to the ground, but no visible antlers. Also had a deer that was upwind blow on me.

Wish I could sit all day, but off to soccer soon. Indoor season started for my son.


----------



## Ebard22

Had a significantly larger buck than the 1 i killed at 1 yard this morning. Got some grainy pics. Took the wind out of a good doe being chased around by a 3pt about an hour later. Tagged out for archery, got 1 tag left to save for rifle and flintlock season now! Sorry for side wise pics!


----------



## skully1200

Sat in one stand this morning. Had some doe pass by behind me, but nothing I could do anything with. Got down at 10:00 and changed stands. Wasn't 5 minutes til I had 2 spikes walk by. One on either side of me. Really hoping for some mid day activity.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Two year old with doe 75 yards to west right now. They aren't in any hurry to move. Doe fawn just bedded 50 yards to north. How am I gonna eat lunch? Saw another two year old earlier by himself, as well as a few yearlings crushing.


----------



## fap1800

Down from the stand to watch the boys while the wife goes out. I really thought this morning was going to be good. Perfect wind, cold and high pressure, but I was basically skunked. Had a spike behind me that got my wind early on and that was it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Haven't seen a lot of deer movement since first light his am... I did have a real nice and high 8 go buy me at about 1140... it's tough hunting this time of year, it can be smoking hot or totally dead...but the 11:40 cruisers are what keep me in the stand when all I want to do is get down. Hopefully he'll come back by a little slower next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skully1200

There is no reason that deer should not be moving today. It's not too hot, it's not too windy. It's not raining. It's November, it could happen any minute, and yet,. I am seeing an alarming lack of deer activity. Just getting that off my chest. Carry on.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Stayed in my stand until 9am and got down having seen nothing. I took a walk across the oak flat and walked down the hillside to a blow down and plopped myself down. A 4 point with Long main beams was moving through and I called him in to about 20 yards. As he came in, he had a branch stuck in his antlers from the trees I watched him rub. After he scooted, an eight pointer showed up down the hill and I called him in to the same spot as the 4 point but he made me and the jig was up.

I was on the ground and I used every call in my bag to pull both bucks in....primos can, gruntvtube, and rack pack. As I rattled with the rack pack, I kicked leaves and made a bunch of noise with my feet to simulate two deer pushing each other around. That is what really got the attention of both bucks.

Here are a couple vids I got of the 4 point coming in.



https://youtu.be/ekehlOVhLjU

https://youtu.be/4LhLK9ajrdQ


----------



## River420Bottom

Ebard22 said:


> Had a significantly larger buck than the 1 i killed at 1 yard this morning. Got some grainy pics. Took the wind out of a good doe being chased around by a 3pt about an hour later. Tagged out for archery, got 1 tag left to save for rifle and flintlock season now! Sorry for side wise pics!


Always how it works out ..


----------



## Ned250

Was slow in 5C this morning too. Took my 11yr old out - saw a small 6pt and another deer we couldn’t ID, but was eerily quiet. 

I’m not a moon phase guy, but I have to admit that I wondered if the full moon had something to do with it. All signs pointed to a great morning.


----------



## jacobh

Headed to VF mountain this afternoon to one of my spots I haven't hunted in a year. Hoping deer numbers returned some since the sniper killed them all years back


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Ebard


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Finally cut all the corn where i'm at. Pops saw 9 deer so far....4 buck..... a spike, a 3pt, 6pt and the last unidentified but small. 

I saw 2 of the same deer.....5 doe so far...1 buck, a 4pt. Had 2 doe bedded 50yds from me for just over 2hrs when the 4 came trotting in. The doe were up and gone before he got near....he didn't pursue either. Last deer movement at 10:30ish. 

Which way does a raccoon come down a tree? Headfirst.....watched a big one come down early this morn.


----------



## Aspade17

Not much deer activity yet only been in the stand an hour, but did see this guy on the way in.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

In the tree since 2. Just had 4 hunters in full orange walk by with crossbows. I reallllllyyy hope they don’t come trampling back through here at prime time. But you know they will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doublelung76

skully1200 said:


> There is no reason that deer should not be moving today. It's not too hot, it's not too windy. It's not raining. It's November, it could happen any minute, and yet,. I am seeing an alarming lack of deer activity. Just getting that off my chest. Carry on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not picking on u, just decided to quote someone's lack of deer activity post but I go thru this every year that full moon falls during rut time,all the activity is all night long and it's early to bed and they don't move until last lite.i keep the faith,do all day sits but it's this simple no matter what anybody says I HATE THE FULL MOON!!!!!just getting that off my chest,haha.but it's Nov 4th and someone will ventilate a slammer tonight,good luck Bros.


----------



## NEDYARB

Ned250 said:


> Was slow in 5C this morning too. Took my 11yr old out - saw a small 6pt and another deer we couldn’t ID, but was eerily quiet.
> 
> I’m not a moon phase guy, but I have to admit that I wondered if the full moon had something to do with it. All signs pointed to a great morning.


Wondering the same myself. That was a wicked big, bright moon last night. I have seen way less activity the last couple days than I would expect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doublelung76

Oh yeah,a slow morning in 5-c for me also,2 doe in thicket


----------



## doublelung76

NEDYARB said:


> Wondering the same myself. That was a wicked big, bright moon last night. I have seen way less activity the last couple days than I would expect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U got it pal,not that it can't happen but,if u ain't in the thickets in the morning u won't see much.and I got all next week to hunt so I'm gonna ride it out on the edges and let it all loose on my best bedding area stands after midweek.i would love to hunt em now but the deer hit the thickets before the sun comes up during full moon and I just blow them out,been there,done that.and slammers don't take too much of that before they are on the next property


----------



## Ebard22

Thanks Jacobh and riverbottom. Keep hunting it's only gonna get better boys! I really wanted to get 2 in the freezer prior to rifle as a couple real good friends are gonna need help during rifle. One is building his own house trying to get inside before the snow hits so he hasn't hunted at all. The other a guy from work has never killed a deer before at 41 years old.


----------



## 12-Ringer

NEDYARB said:


> Wondering the same myself. That was a wicked big, bright moon last night. I have seen way less activity the last couple days than I would expect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could have hunted all night with that moon last night...

Couple my buddies did well on the Pa/DE border, DE side, each taking very respectable 9-points...that will be I the 120-130” range.

That’s all that I heard about though and there are a ton of guys out! 

Pop and brother in Potter big O-fers on the day so far.

Joe


----------



## pope125

doublelung76 said:


> Not picking on u, just decided to quote someone's lack of deer activity post but I go thru this every year that full moon falls during rut time,all the activity is all night long and it's early to bed and they don't move until last lite.i keep the faith,do all day sits but it's this simple no matter what anybody says I HATE THE FULL MOON!!!!!just getting that off my chest,haha.but it's Nov 4th and someone will ventilate a slammer tonight,good luck Bros.


During a full moon most of the time the movement is at night , they will bed up early . Once the moon starts to fall in the morning you can expect them to get on there feet . Same thing happen in the afternoon the moon starts to rise you’ll get movement. Most people during a full moon will sleep in get in the stand around 8am. Your going to see way less movement during a full moon . Sorry I thought I was responding to another post , said pretty much the same thing . Sorry ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skully1200

Had the same dinky 6 from yesterday roll by about 3:15. Nothing but a crap load of squirrels otherwise

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Had a guy text me this morning telling me the rut is over . My response was “Did it even start “ 
My season is over in Pa , till gun season . Good luck boys knock em dead . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doublelung76

Yup,no doubt, in fact game commission closed deer season due to lack of deer activity


----------



## bblue21

Saw 2 small bucks within the first 5 min of daylight, then haven’t seen a deer since. Been a looooong sit.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12:15 to 4:15 a blank other than bedded doe fawn. She left at 2ish. Last 45 minutes I've seen 3 bucks and I think that same doe fawn getting harassed by a yearling.


----------



## Aspade17

Just had a "you've gotta be kidding me moment..
Been sitting in this cold rain for an hour, haven't had any movement so i figured I'd just get out now. I get my bow on the rope and dropped maybe 3 feet and 2 does being chased by a decent 8, come out of nowhere and by my tree no more than 10 yards away. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

That's a bummer.


----------



## jacobh

I'm on property that butts up to valley forge park and haven't seen a deer yet


----------



## fap1800

Should have brought the 410 or 22 instead of the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

Now just had a coyote hang up at 65 yards 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Two spikes and a small doe so far. Hope that is a good sign!


----------



## bblue21

You guys are giving me hope!


----------



## Mathias

Wedding in center city. Living thru you guys today.
Tuesday is my day....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

The rest of the evening was uneventful. Now watching PSU - Michigan State. OSU is getting hammered, so PSU needs to do their part and win.


----------



## 138104

Well, PSU blows another one late.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12 hours of sitting...no shooters. Oh well there's still the end of next week...

Hope some of u guys got some action today!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Well, PSU blows another one late.


Out coached again!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Out coached again!!!


OL has been horrible too 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I saw 3 doe moving very late this evening.

Pops had 1 of those "tink's miss november" doe decoys out this evening. Said a decent sized doe came out of the woods, saw it and made a b-line for it. She got about 30yds from the decoy when the breeze kicked up and made the decoys tail blow up in the air. 
Real doe did the same with her tail and ran back in the woods.


----------



## adr1601

Opposite from what you guys are reporting. Seeing abnormal amounts of deer, decent rut activity, and some really big bucks for my areas both private and public.

Then again I follow this thread and sometimes think you guys hunt the third ring of Saturn compared to me.

Also with the combined Bear season I saw a staggering amount of people out hunting Thurs. thru Sat. morning in the SF mountains. Lots of Crossbows out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ouch!!!!

Pop picked the wrong stand today....this is captured about 20 yards from our creek bottom stand....first daylight pic in 2-years....


----------



## jacobh

Talked to a buddy who's out bubble penn state. He is seeing a lot of rutting activity there. I think east is usually a week or so behind the west so next week or the following I think you'll see more movment


----------



## AjPUNISHER

"I think east is usually a week or so behind the west so next week or the following I think you'll see more movment "

Sounds bout right...i sometimes see a definitive rut the last week of archery. When you used to able to hunt fall turkey the week after archery was over.....I saw rutting for sure more years than not.


Bummer for you pops Ringer......atleast you know he's alive and well.


----------



## fap1800

That’s a heckuva deer, Joe. Good luck to you and your family getting on him.

Well my day was pretty boring. No activity until right around 6. Saw a decent 8 run a doe towards one of the stands on my parents property. It was at least good to see something. 

Like you, Matt, I’m in for Tuesday. Going to hunt up in Hellertown. Need a change of scenery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## Charman03

12-Ringer said:


> Ouc!!!!
> 
> Pop picked the wrong stand today....this is captured about 20 yards from our creek bottom stand....first daylight pic in 2-years....


Wow


----------



## aubie515

So I finally got my first archery buck today...an 8pt...rack wasn't huge compared to what I'm seeing on this thread, but I am very happy with him.

My question for you guys is I lost the tag in his ear...I even zip tied it tight...at least I thought it was tight on the ear.

I was planning on having a European Skull mount...is there a way I can get a tag from game commission, so I can have a taxidermist do the mount for me?


----------



## optimal_max

Zero rutting activity here. Bucks not chasing, does walking around alone.


----------



## jacobh

I have a pic of 2 does walking with a button buck as of 10/31


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats aubie! Can't answer your question...


----------



## jacobh

Congrats aubie u can apply for a lost license then use the tag I believe


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> Ouc!!!!
> 
> Pop picked the wrong stand today....this is captured about 20 yards from our creek bottom stand....first daylight pic in 2-years....


what trail camera are you using to get great pic like this?


----------



## ez215

Ned250 said:


> Was slow in 5C this morning too. Took my 11yr old out - saw a small 6pt and another deer we couldn’t ID, but was eerily quiet.
> 
> I’m not a moon phase guy, but I have to admit that I wondered if the full moon had something to do with it. All signs pointed to a great morning.


The entire time I was walking the trail in this morning I kept thinking “everything is right except this damn moon” barely needed a headlamp to get back in this morning. Spent from 530am-11:30 in a blind then a small game hunter shot a squirrel not too far so I figured I’d put some ground between us and from 11:30-2 I walked the woods calling and didn’t see or hear a thing. Frustrating day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Shot this guy tonight in 1B.
View attachment 6291143


----------



## Mr. October

12-ringer said:


> ouc!!!!
> 
> Pop picked the wrong stand today....this is captured about 20 yards from our creek bottom stand....first daylight pic in 2-years....


doh!


----------



## jasonk0519

aubie515 said:


> So I finally got my first archery buck today...an 8pt...rack wasn't huge compared to what I'm seeing on this thread, but I am very happy with him.
> 
> My question for you guys is I lost the tag in his ear...I even zip tied it tight...at least I thought it was tight on the ear.
> 
> I was planning on having a European Skull mount...is there a way I can get a tag from game commission, so I can have a taxidermist do the mount for me?


Congratulations on your Buck! I'm not sure about your tag but I would think you could get a replacement printed. I would give the Pgc a call. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

LX nice buck


----------



## PaBone

I got it done in 2A yesterday taking a nice 9 point. I had a picture of this buck about six weeks ago and he had a four inch dagger coming off the base of his main beam, but he broke it off.


View attachment 6291149


----------



## Billy H

Congrats LX.

BONE I knew you would show up with yet another good buck, Congrats.


----------



## full moon64

bone:thumbs_up


----------



## Mr. October

fap1800 said:


> Should have brought the 410 or 22 instead of the bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or air rifle! I'm looking forward to attacking the squirrel population in January with my pellet gun.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good buck, congrats to all and Bone does it again...always puts a quality deer on this board.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

primal-bow said:


> what trail camera are you using to get great pic like this?


S600 RingerCam....


----------



## 12-Ringer

aubie515 said:


> So I finally got my first archery buck today...an 8pt...rack wasn't huge compared to what I'm seeing on this thread, but I am very happy with him.
> 
> My question for you guys is I lost the tag in his ear...I even zip tied it tight...at least I thought it was tight on the ear.
> 
> I was planning on having a European Skull mount...is there a way I can get a tag from game commission, so I can have a taxidermist do the mount for me?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buddy son hit a doe last night, his first with bow...they’re out now searching.

My cousin took a co-worker out yesterday and the kid shot his first ever buck....small 6-point, but you wouldn’t know it wasn’t the next world record by his reaction. To be honest, rally nice to see it in person, reminds me what some of us take for granted. I know I’ve moaned about mature deer this season...after yesterday’s AM sit I have 104 hours on stand with only two mature buck sightings, but I have small 6’s and 8’s quite often....this kids reaction provided a bit of a reality check!

The first hunt on the KS farm took place yesterday, my buddy Dave drove down...took a doe in am and had a beautiful 8, that we would all jump on here in PA, under his stand in the pm. He might be back 1-2 more days before we get there next week. Place should be relatively untouched when we arrive.

Hoping to get out a few more times leading up to the KS departure date. I agree with whomever posted above...I think things haven’t even heated up here yet.

Good luck everyone!

Joe


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Ouch!!!!
> 
> Pop picked the wrong stand today....this is captured about 20 yards from our creek bottom stand....first daylight pic in 2-years....


O
M
G

I’m sure he’s taking it better than I would have!


----------



## Ned250

Congrats LX and Bone! Great bucks


----------



## full moon64

last week good cold weather coming ,,high of 45 Friday good luck too all!


----------



## rambofirstblood

aubie515 said:


> So I finally got my first archery buck today...an 8pt...rack wasn't huge compared to what I'm seeing on this thread, but I am very happy with him.
> 
> My question for you guys is I lost the tag in his ear...I even zip tied it tight...at least I thought it was tight on the ear.
> 
> I was planning on having a European Skull mount...is there a way I can get a tag from game commission, so I can have a taxidermist do the mount for me?


congrats!


----------



## skinner2

full moon64 said:


> last week good cold weather coming ,,high of 45 Friday good luck too all!


I sure hope I don't have to work Saturday. I also plan to get out some evenings this week after work. Hoping to get it done this week.


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> Ouch!!!!
> 
> Pop picked the wrong stand today....this is captured about 20 yards from our creek bottom stand....first daylight pic in 2-years....


Beautiful buck. !


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats LX & Bone!!
I saw a nice one yesterday shadowing a doe I couldn't pull him off from and out of range.
The buck I had in range had a decent 4 point side with the other side busted off after the brow tine.
I let him go about his business.
good luck everyone.
Joe...ouch is right! that's a nice buck, sometimes those cams show things you don't want to see.


----------



## nick060200

PaBone said:


> I got it done in 2A yesterday taking a nice 9 point. I had a picture of this buck about six weeks ago and he had a four inch dagger coming off the base of his main beam, but he broke it off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6291149


Very nice deer ! Eat well my friend.


----------



## PAtrout1

PAbigbear said:


> View attachment 6289719
> 
> 
> Was disappointed to see a deer I've been hunting taken this morning. Later found out it was taken by a disabled veteran who truly seemed to deserve a deer like this. He wasn't​ sure how to score a buck so I did it for him. Not to often do you get to put your hands on a 162" public land buck. I have his left side shed from last year which scored 63", this year it was 72+.


Wow, that is a bruiser for sure. We are catching up to Illinois as far as deer quality. The stump sitters ran Gary Alt out but the archers know he did a great job.


----------



## full moon64

skinner2 said:


> I sure hope I don't have to work Saturday. I also plan to get out some evenings this week after work. Hoping to get it done this week.


I'm off all week,,waiting til Wednesday thru Saturday 52/35 av them 4 days


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Another photo
View attachment 6291227


----------



## skully1200

Good looking bucks everyone. Congratulations.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## skully1200

So yesterday was a disappointing all day sit. Some spikes, a dinky 6, not much else. I guess we can blame it on the full moon. Next time I'll get out will be Wednesday. Weather looks great. Question is, how far removed from a full moon do we need to be, til it doesn't shut down the deer? I'm optimistic about Wednesday. Thoughts?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA_ENGR

All it really takes is a cloudy night. When it's bright out at night they feed a lot longer at night and don't have to move till later in the day. Typically mid day is best when it's a full moon. Full moon plus warm temps typically mean they don't move much at all.


----------



## pope125

Guys if your interested in hearing a good podcast go to 'Wired to Hunt ' Podcast # 63 . He talks a lot about wind, temps, pressure , full moon . The Podcast is with Mark Drury, its a pretty good listen coming from one hell of a whitetail hunter.


----------



## nick060200

LXhuntinPA said:


> Another photo
> View attachment 6291227


Great deer friend.


----------



## arrowflinger73

What's your opinion on the early muzzleloader and early doe season for seniors and youth? I mean if they want to be out there that's fine but can't they hunt with a crossbow. in my opinion they go out and blow up all the public land right before the rut. At least if they are crossbow hunting there is less of a chance the are walking around the woods bumping deer out of there beds and stressing them out before the rut happens.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tdj8686

aubie515 said:


> So I finally got my first archery buck today...an 8pt...rack wasn't huge compared to what I'm seeing on this thread, but I am very happy with him.
> 
> My question for you guys is I lost the tag in his ear...I even zip tied it tight...at least I thought it was tight on the ear.
> 
> I was planning on having a European Skull mount...is there a way I can get a tag from game commission, so I can have a taxidermist do the mount for me?



If it is not too far, why dont you just backtrack and find it? A tip for next time is cut the hole in the ear close to the ear canal, tie the tag with a zip tie and shove the tag down into the ear canal. You will never loose another one this way. Congrats on your harvest!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Bone and LX. Very nice deer. Joe, my condolences to Bruce.

Today is wash, pack, and prep day for me. Shoving over for Potter tomorrow about 9am which should put me up there by 2pm at the latest. I can be dressed and in the woods to do some speed scouting and maybe slip into a stand for the last hour or two of light. Tuesday through Thursday will be full days in the woods and Friday til maybe noon unless I put some antlers on the ground earlier. Weather conditions are looking good with highs in the mid 40s through Friday and no rain. Hoping I'm hitting it at the right time. I expect calling to be especially effective. 

I have no cell reception on this property so I won't be able to provide updates until the end of the day when I get back to the hotel.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Nick!


----------



## River420Bottom

arrowflinger73 said:


> What's your opinion on the early muzzleloader and early doe season for seniors and youth? I mean if they want to be out there that's fine but can't they hunt with a crossbow. in my opinion they go out and blow up all the public land right before the rut. At least if they are crossbow hunting there is less of a chance the are walking around the woods bumping deer out of there beds and stressing them out before the rut happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't believe any guns should be in the woods for big game before Thanksgiving regardless of who is behind the trigger. Small game, totally cool with, I am one who gets his money's worth from my PA license not just kill a buck and be done for the year, our state has some great opportunities if ya look into them... But the early antlerless rifle/ML seasons are horrendous. Period.


----------



## Ebard22

pope125 said:


> Guys if your interested in hearing a good podcast go to 'Wired to Hunt ' Podcast # 63 . He talks a lot about wind, temps, pressure , full moon . The Podcast is with Mark Drury, its a pretty good listen coming from one hell of a whitetail hunter.


I love the wired to hunt podcasts! A lot of good info from guys that know way more about white tail hunting than myself. I'll definitely listen to this one on the way to work tonight.


----------



## TauntoHawk

A fever chased me out of the stand yesterday but my father saw nothing after I left so I didn't miss anything it seems. 

At least yesterday actually felt like hunting weather 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Ebard22 said:


> I love the wired to hunt podcasts! A lot of good info from guys that know way more about white tail hunting than myself. I'll definitely listen to this one on the way to work tonight.


There was one two weeks ago that I listened to it was with Lee Lakosky it was good . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Congrats Bone and LX. Very nice deer. Joe, my condolences to Bruce.
> 
> Today is wash, pack, and prep day for me. Shoving over for Potter tomorrow about 9am which should put me up there by 2pm at the latest. I can be dressed and in the woods to do some speed scouting and maybe slip into a stand for the last hour or two of light. Tuesday through Thursday will be full days in the woods and Friday til maybe noon unless I put some antlers on the ground earlier. Weather conditions are looking good with highs in the mid 40s through Friday and no rain. Hoping I'm hitting it at the right time. I expect calling to be especially effective.
> 
> I have no cell reception on this property so I won't be able to provide updates until the end of the day when I get back to the hotel.


Idk , if it was me I would set-up off of the thickest **** you can find and sit there all day . You’ll be surprised how many bucks thatvwill be in and out of there all day . The hole ticket to this time of year is to sit , more time your in a stand the better your-chances are . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4Rut

Couldn’t ask for better weather next week. First week was a wash. I feel like I might have spoiled a couple stand locations but with a couple days off they should be ready for a few more attempts. Had a definite shooter under my feet yesterday before shooting light. He got nervous and trotted off. Saw 3 smaller bucks and 1 black bear later that morning. Continuing to pass on these 2.5-3.5 yr olds hoping the big guys get on their feet during the day this week. It’s about that time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Idk , if it was me I would set-up off of the thickest **** you can find and sit there all day . You’ll be surprised how many bucks thatvwill be in and out of there all day . The hole ticket to this time of year is to sit , more time your in a stand the better your-chances are .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Bob. I have my fixed stand hung up there and my buddies ladder stand is there too. I’m bringing my climber to set up on any fresh sign I see.


----------



## bucco921

Man..just got home from camp in Mt. Davis. 8 days of hunting with a few all day sits tossed in there and never saw a buck (in range) worth grabbing my bow for. All youngins...and I don't have extremely high standards when it comes to antler size lol. Amish kid killed a tank of an 8 few hundred yards from camp. didn't see many mature bucks moving until the last 2 days.


----------



## bucco921

This is the 8 the Amish killed. Pic was about 11 hours prior to his death.
View attachment 6291713


----------



## River420Bottom

Damn, nice buck..


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> S600 RingerCam....


pm sent to you.


----------



## CBB

arrowflinger73 said:


> What's your opinion on the early muzzleloader and early doe season for seniors and youth? I mean if they want to be out there that's fine but can't they hunt with a crossbow. in my opinion they go out and blow up all the public land right before the rut. At least if they are crossbow hunting there is less of a chance the are walking around the woods bumping deer out of there beds and stressing them out before the rut happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm with you on This! So much opportunity for people to get out there with crossbows and bows! If they want this type of season bring it in the week archery is out before the state wide gun bear season starts. 

Part of me feels like kids, and the disabled should be able to get out early. But I saw a group of 5 guys "senior citizent" riding around on wheelers "hunting"...this needs to stop


----------



## CBB

Congrats to all of you who have connected! I posted a thread a while back about my wife and sons bucks they killed early. I have seen very little rut action but know it's on. The does in my area just don't smelly pretty yet!

I have had a couple very cool buck encounters but no shooters. This next week will be interesting! Good luck out there!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw a GIANT tonight driving home from my nephew's birthday party...its getting late fella's, not even warm temps, moon phases, barometric pressure will stop it...almost EVERYONE I have spoken with from 2H and 3A to 5C and 5D are reporting slow/sporadic action...you know what that means....its going to be busting loose soon...this week looks interesting...I'll be out Tuesday all day, a good day, sandwiched between two fronts is a pretty good get this time of year...if I need it looks like I can PM sits on Wed and Thurs with another all day on Fri and Sat....we shall see...

Good luck to all of those still putting in time...

Joe


----------



## skinner2

I saved my best rut stand for my 1st sit yesterday and had a nice buck at about 10 yards at first light yesterday morning. Just wasn't able to get a shot off. He was following a doe. Saw a couple smaller bucks also and quite a few doe. I will most likely be back in that stand tuesday afternoon after work. I hope I don't have to work Saturday so I can be in there for an all day sit.


----------



## vonfoust

Not often I will shoot a doe this late but she made a few mistakes during a year that I have been very limited on stand time and neither of my kids have gotten a deer yet. Her biggest mistake was walking TOWARDS a road so I knew there wouldn't be much of a drag. Turned out she ran to the road and fell over less than 10 yards from the road. This week is looking great, but I will be lucky to get out once. I am used to much more stand time, not in the cards this year. Some nice bucks hitting the ground! Congrats to all those that scored. 
View attachment 6291867


----------



## Billy H

I predict same action as the last two weeks. Right place, right time.

Congrats vonfaust.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats buddy glad to see u got a big girl down


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Saw a GIANT tonight driving home from my nephew's birthday party...its getting late fella's, not even warm temps, moon phases, barometric pressure will stop it...almost EVERYONE I have spoken with from 2H and 3A to 5C and 5D are reporting slow/sporadic action...you know what that means....its going to be busting loose soon...this week looks interesting...I'll be out Tuesday all day, a good day, sandwiched between two fronts is a pretty good get this time of year...if I need it looks like I can PM sits on Wed and Thurs with another all day on Fri and Sat....we shall see...
> 
> Good luck to all of those still putting in time...
> 
> Joe


this week it will bust loose good luck too all,be safe..go slow


----------



## pope125

Between yesterday and today I have probably put 130 + miles on my truck the last two days . Did not see not one buck chasing , or a buck with a doe in any of the fields. Was in some pretty goods areas . Better bust loose this week by next week be pretty much over . I am sure people will have a different take . Guys drive around and see GIANTS , didn't even see a spike .


----------



## HCF

Hunted Wednesday-Saturday in 2G Clearfield, plenty of rain an some wind to battle. Lots of does around, seen mature bucks running does Thursday and Saturday, even 2 bucks chasing 1 doe. Did see few smaller bucks wondering. One hunter had encounter with nice black bear Thursday afternoon at about 60 yards just out of range, he needed another 20 yards. Small bucks responded to rattling, couldn't get mature bucks off does with calling, scents, rattling.


----------



## Archer 1

Hello Pa. hunters.I have been checking this thread everyday to see what kind of action you are seeing.Like most of you,I have not seen much action.I am seeing smaller buck out for a stroll and have seen a small amount of chasing by the little guys.I live and hunt in Quakertown,Bucks county.My son recently moved to the Poconos about 8 miles northeast of Marshalls Creek.He has been seeing all kinds of action this past week.This area is loaded with deer and the buck he has seen are in full blown rut mode.I got a call from him this past Thursday night that he had shot a ten pointer that he had seen two days before and wanted my help to find it as he shot it just before dark.I immediately took the 1:15 minute drive and upon arrival, my son,his wife,and myself started the search.What makes this interesting is that after he shot the buck,he waited around 15 minutes,got down,and went to find his arrow before it got dark.He found the arrow and a blood trail and as he was bending over,a large black bear stepped out from the brush about 15 yards away.We had seen this bear in his back yard several times since he moved there and we estimate him to be in the 400 lb.range.My son yelled at him and thank god he turned and walked away.So now,we are not only trying to find his buck,we are also watching for a large bear in the dark!After a long search we ran out of blood and made the decision to wait till morning.I had to go back home that night so my son and his wife were on their own.He did not find the buck after searching on Friday but we were sure he was down somewhere.Finally on Saturday morning,he found him.Unfortunately,we knew the meat would be spoiled as the temperature was pretty warm and the bear had also found the buck and eaten most of the hind quarters.I am still happy for him that he found this beautiful buck.


----------



## primal-bow

Archer 1 said:


> Hello Pa. hunters.I have been checking this thread everyday to see what kind of action you are seeing.Like most of you,I have not seen much action.I am seeing smaller buck out for a stroll and have seen a small amount of chasing by the little guys.I live and hunt in Quakertown,Bucks county.My son recently moved to the Poconos about 8 miles northeast of Marshalls Creek.He has been seeing all kinds of action this past week.This area is loaded with deer and the buck he has seen are in full blown rut mode.I got a call from him this past Thursday night that he had shot a ten pointer that he had seen two days before and wanted my help to find it as he shot it just before dark.I immediately took the 1:15 minute drive and upon arrival, my son,his wife,and myself started the search.What makes this interesting is that after he shot the buck,he waited around 15 minutes,got down,and went to find his arrow before it got dark.He found the arrow and a blood trail and as he was bending over,a large black bear stepped out from the brush about 15 yards away.We had seen this bear in his back yard several times since he moved there and we estimate him to be in the 400 lb.range.My son yelled at him and thank god he turned and walked away.So now,we are not only trying to find his buck,we are also watching for a large bear in the dark!After a long search we ran out of blood and made the decision to wait till morning.I had to go back home that night so my son and his wife were on their own.He did not find the buck after searching on Friday but we were sure he was down somewhere.Finally on Saturday morning,he found him.Unfortunately,we knew the meat would be spoiled as the temperature was pretty warm and the bear had also found the buck and eaten most of the hind quarters.I am still happy for him that he found this beautiful buck.


great buck & story.


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck archer 1 .


----------



## davydtune

Wow what a crap week of hunting last week. Rain almost the entire time and saw 3 deer total in 5 days. Hell only saw one deer dead along the road, round trip Erie/Tionesta. Only had one run out in front of the truck as well. They did start top move a bit Saturday though. Did talk to a guy that wounded and couldn't find what sounds like on of my target bucks, then again people tend to exaggerate size so........ Said they had good blood for 200 yards then it stopped which tells me and I'm hoping not a fatal wound. He's telling me this at the parking area as he pulls out to practice with "his brothers" crossbow which he had never shot before he pulled the trigger on that buck :doh: :doh: :doh: I did get some more pics of the decent 8 at my honey hole but the damn batteries died on me the second week of September :doh: I could have shot a buck for a doe, was 2 or 3 points but they didn't make the 3". He was rutted up looking and I'm not so sure he was a young deer either but never the less I let him continue on his way. Found 100's of rubs and several scrapes in the one valley bottom but just no deer movement.


----------



## davydtune

Good job to all getting it done, congrats! 

Well one week left, time for me to hunt it hard here around home :wink: If nothing else Friday will be my day, don't know why but have shot many bucks on November 10th :noidea:


----------



## River420Bottom

davydtune said:


> Good job to all getting it done, congrats!
> 
> Well one week left, time for me to hunt it hard here around home :wink: If nothing else Friday will be my day, don't know why but have shot many bucks on November 10th :noidea:


Good luck man, I'll be up that your way doing some fishing mid week, gonna have some great weather


----------



## davydtune

River420Bottom said:


> Good luck man, I'll be up that your way doing some fishing mid week, gonna have some great weather


Dude they are tearing them up right now :wink: I'm weird though, my time for steelhead is in the dead of winter. We fish little streams that run in deep valleys so the don't freeze all the way up. We slam them plus no one else is crazy enough to be out there then, lol! You could say I'm pretty anti-social these days


----------



## River420Bottom

davydtune said:


> Dude they are tearing them up right now :wink: I'm weird though, my time for steelhead is in the dead of winter. We fish little streams that run in deep valleys so the don't freeze all the way up. We slam them plus no one else is crazy enough to be out there then, lol! You could say I'm pretty anti-social these days


You describe my fishing days anymore... This is the earliest I've been to Erie in a long time, Feb is my month man but after seeing the reports and having a filled buck tag I HAVE to go!!


----------



## River420Bottom

I'm usually in NY fending the Russians off with a stick for a chance at some lake run browns around this time of year lmao


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Between yesterday and today I have probably put 130 + miles on my truck the last two days . Did not see not one buck chasing , or a buck with a doe in any of the fields. Was in some pretty goods areas . Better bust loose this week by next week be pretty much over . I am sure people will have a different take . Guys drive around and see GIANTS , didn't even see a spike .


Bob, you should’ve seen this stud that we saw last night. To be honest I didn’t even see it at first my wife spotted it; we tried to circle around to get a picture and by the time we got around there were already 4 other cars pulled over on the side of the road and he was hightailing it into the cornet of the woods, Hot on the tale of a doe. Like you I haven’t seen hide nor hair of a good buck on all of my excursions. I put in an average of 400 miles a week most of which is through some prime territory and I had to have not seen anything other than this one Last night was about 15 minutes left of daylight and I will tell you this, he wasn’t in any place where you’d expect to see a buck of this caliber. Just goes to show you what I’ll do this time a year. Good luck I think you’re leaving on your Iowa trip soon; right?


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Bob, you should’ve seen this stud that we saw last night. To be honest I didn’t even see it at first my wife spotted it; we tried to circle around to get a picture and by the time we got around there were already 4 other cars pulled over on the side of the road and he was hightailing it into the cornet of the woods, Hot on the tale of a doe. Like you I haven’t seen hide nor hair of a good buck on all of my excursions. I put in an average of 400 miles a week most of which is through some prime territory and I had to have not seen anything other than this one Last night was about 15 minutes left of daylight and I will tell you this, he wasn’t in any place where you’d expect to see a buck of this caliber. Just goes to show you what I’ll do this time a year. Good luck I think you’re leaving on your Iowa trip soon; right?


Those big around these parts seem to live in some crazy places . I have to say I hunted pretty hard the last two weeks , and I saw better movement in early October when it was 80 . I saw very little sign of any rut other than some dinks doing some cruzing. It has been the of the strangist years for me . Joe, I am leaving on Thursday morning , hunt starts Saturday . Be there till Thanksgiving . The outfitter I am hunting with one of his hunters killed a 180' on Friday night . You hunted the Mid-west before when I saw I can't wait to get in a tree is and under statement . My last trip to Iowa the first morning 30 mins into the hunt I had a mid 140' at 15 yds let it walk. How do you shoot a 140' in Iowa on the first day .


----------



## Ned250

Dead quiet here again this morning.

It always amazes me how streaky these critters can be.


----------



## bamsdealer

Nothing going on in SEPA this morning. Figured they would be out with the heavy clouds last night and front coming. Similar to last week wben they were calling for showers midday and I didn't see a tail all morning.


----------



## nick060200

You guys seeing these projected temps for Friday night ? 25 low. And a 30.6 pressure reading. That's the lowest temp and highest pressure all season.


----------



## nick060200

If anyone is planning all day sits Friday and Saturday is the days to do it


----------



## Ebard22

River420Bottom said:


> davydtune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude they are tearing them up right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm weird though, my time for steelhead is in the dead of winter. We fish little streams that run in deep valleys so the don't freeze all the way up. We slam them plus no one else is crazy enough to be
> 
> out there then, lol! You could say I'm pretty anti-social these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You describe my fishing days anymore... This is the earliest I've been to Erie in a long time, Feb is my month man but after seeing the reports and having a filled buck tag I HAVE to go!!
Click to expand...

Might take a couple months for the creeks to come down from the raging chocolate milk they are right now after last night's weather!


----------



## River420Bottom

Ebard22 said:


> Might take a couple months for the creeks to come down from the raging chocolate milk they are right now after last night's weather!


The more water the better... those shale bottom, small streams clear up so fast.. I'm sure there will be guys into them this evening, I'll be up Wednesday.


----------



## Matt Musto

I had the "Gimp" hobble through my yard yesterday at 9:30 in the am. I wasn't quick enough with my cell phone to get a pic but he looks worn down and his hind quarters look emaciated. We had close friends over from Kennett Square and everyone was saying I need to put him out of his misery. If it was Saturday and I had my crossbow I might have put a stalk on him with my son and tried to get him on the deer. Anyway my buddy who was over got home just prior to the Birds game and sent me a pic of a healthy 10 pointer dogging a doe in his front yard. Sunday Funday in PA lol.


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats to everyone tagging out, Some real nice bucks you fellas are taking


----------



## doublelung76

Slow morning again in 5-c,still saving best stands for later in week


----------



## nicko

On the road.
View attachment 6292335



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

That's not nearly enough crap Nicko! As my wife says "You need that much shh...stuff to kill a deer?"


----------



## vonfoust

Just found out my early season may be over. With work and other commitments this week I can't get out during the week. Wife already made plans for us for Friday night and just got an email that my son's cross country banquet is Saturday evening at 5. Can't argue any of it after being gone for 11 days hunting.


----------



## Sean243

Hello fellow PA hunters and congrats to all you guys that have already had success. Some beautiful bucks shot from I've seen just looking at a couple of pages. This is the first time I've checked this thread so far this year. Week two of my vacation this week and it looks like a good one.

Anyone else hunt 4D? Seems like most of you guys are from down east or up north. My observations mirror most of everyone else's. Young bucks have definitely been worked up for a few days and I also think it's about to break loose around here. Forecast is definitely a bonus. Let's hope for cloudy nights. I agree with most though, activity is going to be up no matter what at this point. Just gotta pick the right stand.

The picture is of the best buck I've seen from stand this year. He's probably the biggest 7 point I've seen personally. He actually came by late morning last Thursday. I took some video of him too after I decided that he was going to get a pass, then realized I better get a few pictures too. He was at 8 yards at one point. Looked right up at me too but didn't spook. I hunt a section of big woods state game lands so this is actually a pretty good buck for my situation but there are certainly some real big boys around. The question is will I cross paths with one of those big woods monarchs in the next few days.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Live4Rut

Waiting at camp for this rain to pass. I was up and ready this morning, even made it to my parking area before deciding to hold off. Glad I did! It’s been pouring all morning with the temperatures dropping every hour. Have about an hour to go then I’ll be geared up again and sitting from 12-dark. Every day after tonight will be all day hunts. My hope is that they’ve been miserable in these storms and will get up to either browse for food this afternoon or even go looking for love mid-day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> On the road.
> View attachment 6292335
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck in Gods Country!


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> On the road.
> View attachment 6292335
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im thinking about switching to badlands pack. I have a perfectly good field and stream bag, no issues whatsoever. But I love new hunting stuff!


----------



## dougell

I've seen no chasing up until this morning and haven't seen much sign.My son killed a buck the first week and I've killed two doe.He's become obsessed with bird dogs and pheasants so that what we've been doing with our spare time.I think I've been up a tree 5 times this season so my observations don't hold much water.It did seem to change this morning.I took him to the bus stop at 6:45 and saw about 6 different bucks on their feet in the pouring rain.Up until now,I've only been able to hunt Saturdays but hope to get out a few times this week.With the time changing,I'll get an extra hour in the morning,which makes getting up more worth it.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the kills guy.
Good luck Nick, Bob & Joe on your pending trips.
With a hectic schedule, erratic weather and lack of sightings, my enthusiasm is at an all time low -}}——————>


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> Might take a couple months for the creeks to come down from the raging chocolate milk they are right now after last night's weather!


Lol! No doubt. It got pretty nasty last night.


----------



## 12-Ringer

weather duped me today...wish I would have gone out this morning, just cruised through Elverson and saw deer almost every open spot...nothing to get over excited about, by they are out and on their feet....hope the same is true tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## dougell

It poured all morning here and just let up.I may leave work early and head out.


----------



## pdcornell

Have seen lots of cruisers-Sat/ Sun/ this morning-both decent and small. I scored on 10/28 in 5C-but have been keeping tabs. Saw a shooter on SGL 205 while out for pheasant with the dog this morning-he wasn't too concerned with me or the dog. Also saw several other deer on their feet at 10:30 on the way home.

I'm of the recently formed opinion that certain conditions definitely promote movement--No question or argument there---but when them boys feel wound up from hour to hour-conditions don't matter. Send Kate Upton past at 8 AM or 14:00-I'm interested.....


----------



## pdcornell

View attachment 6292503


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Saw a GIANT tonight driving home from my nephew's birthday party...its getting late fella's, not even warm temps, moon phases, barometric pressure will stop it...almost EVERYONE I have spoken with from 2H and 3A to 5C and 5D are reporting slow/sporadic action...you know what that means....its going to be busting loose soon...this week looks interesting...I'll be out Tuesday all day, a good day, sandwiched between two fronts is a pretty good get this time of year...if I need it looks like I can PM sits on Wed and Thurs with another all day on Fri and Sat....we shall see...
> 
> Good luck to all of those still putting in time...
> 
> Joe


I was MIA this weekend, nieces birthday down in MD but immediately after leaving my house driving down 29 by pickering creek I saw two stud bucks dogging a doe across the road. That was pretty awesome. Wife even said, Oh man I didn't know deer get that big! Saturday morning a friend shot a stud down in DE, he frequents here occasionally so if he wants to share the pic I will let him do it. Sunday a friend and his wife walked some trails over at the main area I hunt and saw two wall hangers dogging does, one of which ran right across the trail infront of them and a 100" inch buck. Definitely starting to pick up....I will be out Friday and maybe Thursday afternoon depending on work. Gonna be cold the end of this week!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> weather duped me today...wish I would have gone out this morning, just cruised through Elverson and saw deer almost every open spot...nothing to get over excited about, by they are out and on their feet....hope the same is true tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


Was in the doctors office this morning get a text from the guy that hunts the neighboring property saying he hit a deer that ran onto the farm I hunt . Text him told him I would be there in 45 mins . Well I get there Told him I wanted to see the blood , well after looking at the blood there was water in the blood . He showed me the shaft it is covered in guts . He then tells me he already jumped the deer once . Im not sure why the guy started taking that deer but it is what is is . I don't have much experience about tracking gut shot deer . Guys that have what the miminum time you gave that deer ??


----------



## bucco921

8 hours is bare minimum for me if I know it's 100% guts.


----------



## bucco921

I killed a doe earlier in year with gut shot, took up trail after 6 hours because of heavy rain moving in. She was still alive when I found her but too sick to flee.


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Was in the doctors office this morning get a text from the guy that hunts the neighboring property saying he hit a deer that ran onto the farm I hunt . Text him told him I would be there in 45 mins . Well I get there Told him I wanted to see the blood , well after looking at the blood there was water in the blood . He showed me the shaft it is covered in guts . He then tells me he already jumped the deer once . Im not sure why the guy started taking that deer but it is what is is . I don't have much experience about tracking gut shot deer . Guys that have what the miminum time you gave that deer ??


Well I just talked to the guy that shot the deer , I told him I would let it lay till morning . Thats me I got pertinence of a saint . Well he wants to start tracking at 3pm . Ummmm, we will see .


----------



## bucco921

pope125 said:


> Well I just talked to the guy that shot the deer , I told him I would let it lay till morning . Thats me I got pertinence of a saint . Well he wants to start tracking at 3pm . Ummmm, we will see .


Yea that stinks. Gonna be real tough if it gets bumped again. Good luck to you guys. If it doesn't get bumped they generally don't go that far. Too sick and too much pain.


----------



## davydtune

Yep I'd certainly leave a gut shot deer over night weather permitting.


----------



## alancac98

Saturday proved to be good for my grandson and I - had two bucks in shooting distance, but his nerves got to him when he was on a 3 point. It was a perfect shot, but he froze up a bit and the deer moved off. It's his first year hunting so it is all good. Not sure whether he was afraid of missing the deer, injuring the deer, or just not ready to kill something yet, but he is ready to get back out there. Planning to go out this evening for a short sit and see what happens. 

Some very nice buck have hit the ground the last two weeks. Congrats to all who got it done! For those who haven't - go get 'em! Just remember to strap up if climbing.


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> Well I just talked to the guy that shot the deer , I told him I would let it lay till morning . Thats me I got pertinence of a saint . Well he wants to start tracking at 3pm . Ummmm, we will see .


Bob, is there water on the property, say a stream? They'll sometimes go there when not fatally hit. I agree with you. Gut shot then let him go a good 12 hours. Hopefully he bedded close by and then will die overnight.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Well I just talked to the guy that shot the deer , I told him I would let it lay till morning . Thats me I got pertinence of a saint . Well he wants to start tracking at 3pm . Ummmm, we will see .


I've helped recover over 100 gut shot deer.If you don't bump them,recovery should be almost 100% and you'll usually find them with 60-70 yards of where you last saw it.About 50% of the gut shot deer we recovered were still alive the next morning and it didn't matter how big the broadhead was.We never recovered a single gut shot deer that was pushed.We found some days and weeks later but never found one is usuable shape.He may have clipped the liver or some other organ and the deer may be dead by 3:00 assuming he shot it at 7,but that deer may be very much alive at 3:00.It's actually a tough call.If the hit was better than expected and the deer is already dead,it may not be good in the morning.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> I've helped recover over 100 gut shot deer.If you don't bump them,recovery should be almost 100% and you'll usually find them with 60-70 yards of where you last saw it.About 50% of the gut shot deer we recovered were still alive the next morning and it didn't matter how big the broadhead was.We never recovered a single gut shot deer that was pushed.We found some days and weeks later but never found one is usuable shape.He may have clipped the liver or some other organ and the deer may be dead by 3:00 assuming he shot it at 7,but that deer may be very much alive at 3:00.It's actually a tough call.If the hit was better than expected and the deer is already dead,it may not be good in the morning.


Doug , I can only go off of what he tells me . He said it was completely broadside , well we all know how things are in the heat of the moment . I was thinking the same thing about the liver . Doug , if it was deer I would give it till tomorrow morning . You are right , is a tuff call . even worse when I did not pull the trigger then I would have a better idea where it was hit . I have killed my share of deer , but this one will be a learning experience.


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> Bob, is there water on the property, say a stream? They'll sometimes go there when not fatally hit. I agree with you. Gut shot then let him go a good 12 hours. Hopefully he bedded close by and then will die overnight.



Yes , its funny he jumped the fence and I have a ladder stand 15 yards from that fence . The way he is going there is a creek that runs the hole way he is going . I told the guy I will give it 100% , and whatever it takes . I can only give advise , its his deer .


----------



## jacobh

Man Bob that sucks. Walk the creeks


----------



## Billy H

With the forecasted rain supposed to be here I would be very tempted to wait as long as possible then get after the deer before all sign of it gets washed away. Actually I’m certain I would. I would just move super slow and keep my eyes ahead of me. Might be a mistake but I would think your left with not much choice.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I've helped recover over 100 gut shot deer.If you don't bump them,recovery should be almost 100% and you'll usually find them with 60-70 yards of where you last saw it.About 50% of the gut shot deer we recovered were still alive the next morning and it didn't matter how big the broadhead was.We never recovered a single gut shot deer that was pushed.We found some days and weeks later but never found one is usuable shape.He may have clipped the liver or some other organ and the deer may be dead by 3:00 assuming he shot it at 7,but that deer may be very much alive at 3:00.It's actually a tough call.If the hit was better than expected and the deer is already dead,it may not be good in the morning.


I agree with Doug, the longer you wait the better...the only issue is the pending rain this afternoon...forecast seems scattered percentages are low, but still there...if he knows for certain where he jumped it, I'd mark that spot and wait for as long as you possibly can temper his enthusiasm. I would imagine in this circumstance it is even more trying as he's likely chomping at the bit to hit your property. With the fact that darkness approaches faster since DLST this weekend, I'd call it a day and be ready to go at first light.

You can help motivate is his patience, by looking aerial photographs - trust me, even when you know the property like the back of your hand a quick peak at an aerial photo can uncover potential areas to search if the trail dries up - which is OFTEN the case in gut shot deer. Another small tip that has served well, as soon as your search starts, turn on Map My Run on your phone,,,it tracks your entire path...you can reference the track to see areas you've covered and others you've missed. The more eyes the better - text me if you want to go out this afternoon, I am close and glad to help, my tracking gear is always in my car. Billy does bring up a good point, what little sign is available could tell a lot about the hit, usually more than the memory of the shooter...

I have been very fortunate in my years of hunting as I have hit only 3 deer that I personally was unable to recover: a doe and a buck in KS and buck here in PA...The doe in KS we found the next day and was shredded by yotes - I consider that uncovered, the KS buck was hit in the shoulder and went on to live the rest of that season out without issue until one of the neighbors took him during rifle season, we had several trail cam pics and sightings of him on the property, he just made the mistake of jumping the fence one December afternoon....I have shared the PA buck story here a few times over the years...shot on last day of the season, found it next day after the season had ended still alive, called PGC, no one came to assist, went back to take matters into my own hands he was gone, shot 2 weeks later by a kid during shotgun..... 
here is a pic of that buck when I walked up to him on Sunday...he stood up and fell over that spot 2x...I sat where I am taking this photo from and tacked down the PAGC # and was told an officer would meet me locally and assist....never happened....









I only share the above to highlight they can be found as not every deer I've taken was taken with a perfect shot...from my experience the THREE P's define success......patience, persistence and planning....more eyes are always a good thing, providing they can follow a plan....I've seen trails ruined by too many guys trampling through an area....again glad to help, just let me know as soon as you can if you're heading out this afternoon so that I can plan accordingly. 

good luck Bob...if you decide to go out this afternoon, text me and let me know...I am in the area now....I had planned to hunt all day tomorrow, but if you're out in the am and stuck, text me...I won't be too far.

Joe


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Man Bob that sucks. Walk the creeks


Also be dark by 5:15


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Doug , I can only go off of what he tells me . He said it was completely broadside , well we all know how things are in the heat of the moment . I was thinking the same thing about the liver . Doug , if it was deer I would give it till tomorrow morning . You are right , is a tuff call . even worse when I did not pull the trigger then I would have a better idea where it was hit . I have killed my share of deer , but this one will be a learning experience.


I agree 100% with Doug. I'd wait until at least morning to look for the deer. It sounds like he already jumped it and unfortunately I think it is unlikely he finds the deer. Unless he did get lucky and clip the liver then it could be dead by three. Was the blood dark, indicating liver hit?


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> Yes , its funny he jumped the fence and I have a ladder stand 15 yards from that fence . The way he is going there is a creek that runs the hole way he is going . I told the guy I will give it 100% , and whatever it takes . I can only give advise , its his deer .


That's all you can do, Bob. Can only lead a horse to water. 

There's an interesting article in OL this month about what to do when you hit a deer and how much time to give it. Not exactly science, but the article might be helpful. Here it is. https://www.outdoorlife.com/rapid-recovery


----------



## ernieball33

I shot one off of a spot and stock this year at 35 yards and made a horrible shot. I hit him behind the stomach. Yeah, the shot was that horrible. I had to lean around the right side of a tree and my left hand holding the bow was torqued so badly and I never thought about it before the shot. Couple that with the deer stepping forward the second I shot and it was a horrible situation.

I saw the hole in the deer and knew how poorly it was hit. He walked off hunched up and I sat tight until he was out of view. I immediately went in the opposite direction after he was out of site. I didn't even grab my arrow or look for blood. I marked the ground around the tree I shot from so it was easy to find and got out of the woods.

I came back that evening (6+ hours later) and picked up spotty, watery blood. Maybe a drop or two every ten to twenty yards. I tracked him 60 yards and left again as I was not taking the chance of pushing him. It was cold overnight and a high of 40 the next day, so I let him go until I was done working the next day. It was 24 hours later and went back and found him less than 150 yards from where last blood was.

He was stills steaming when I field dressed him, so I believe that buck lived through the night and into the next day. This was my first gut shot deer and I felt ( with the exception of the shot) I handled it perfectly. Give the deer time and it will be found. Push it and you will most likely lose that deer.


----------



## dougell

His first mistake was pushing it to begin with.If you push a gut shot deer,you just drastically reduced any chance of finding it.I used to get calls a dozen time/year with gut shot deer as every wounded deer was supposed to be reported.Sometimes they'd call me from the tree and I'd tell them to back strait out without even checking the arrow.Gut shot deer will die and they won't go far before laying down as long as they aren't being tracked.The vast majority of gut shot deer don't leave much blood after a while so pending rain really means nothing.In fact,I've never followed a blood trail from a gut shot deer to the deer.I unfortunately have a lot of experience with gut shots and if you bump them early,you'll be lucky to find them.About 10 years ago,my buddy came up to hunt the Friday before the last day.I was tagged out so I left work to put him in a good spot.He called me around to 11:00am to tell me he hit a nice buck perfect.I told him to stay put and I'd meet him after work.In the meantime,he pole wacks a doe and I got there in time to drag that one out and load it in his truck.We go back to where he hit the buck and found his arrow and a pretty sparse blood trail.About 100 yards into it,I wanted to back out because the buck obviously wasn't hit as perfect as he thought.It was gonna rain so he insisted we stay on the blood.About 100 yards and an hour later(7 hours after he hit it)we catch the buck laying down with it's head up,staring at us.Again,I wanted to back out but he thought he'd try to finish it off,which isn't even legal.He tries to get into position and the buck jumps up and crashed down a ravine into a creek bottom like it wasn't even hit.We walked to down to where it crossed the creek just to mark the spot.I shined a light on the opposite bank and he was just standing there on a small bench,obviously weak.We came back the next day and found him right there,center punched through the guts.Point is,that deer was very much alive 8 hours later but he didn't want to go anywhere.Patience and common sense recovers gut shot deer,not blood trails.


----------



## vonfoust

I'm with BillyH, wait as long as you can but unfortunately rain changes things. It's been my experience that if you leave them, they will not be far. Once bumped all bets are off. Might run full out until they fall over a mile away or move 50 yards and bed again. The only thing I have found consistent is that the ones we have found are in the thickest nastiest place available. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Man Bob that sucks. Walk the creeks


Ya know,of all the gut shot deer I've tracked,I've never found one near water which is where you always hear you'll find them.I almost always find them where it's thick,along a fallen log or in a small depression.


----------



## jacobh

Yea guess anywhere they fee safe. I've only tracked a few and found half in creeks. Just never know


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> I agree 100% with Doug. I'd wait until at least morning to look for the deer. It sounds like he already jumped it and unfortunately I think it is unlikely he finds the deer. Unless he did get lucky and clip the liver then it could be dead by three. Was the blood dark, indicating liver hit?


Normal color blood , with water in it . I want to wait , I gave him all the variables I told him if it was me i WOULD WAIT TILL MORNING . He don't want to wait , the more the the better . Maybe it will be a learning experience for him also .


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I'm with BillyH, wait as long as you can but unfortunately rain changes things. It's been my experience that if you leave them, they will not be far. Once bumped all bets are off. Might run full out until they fall over a mile away or move 50 yards and bed again. The only thing I have found consistent is that the ones we have found are in the thickest nastiest place available. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


When it comes to gut shot deer,I firmly believe time is far more important than blood.I've never had good enough blood on a gut shot to track it all the way to the deer.Usually if they bed and get up,the trail will dry up as well.


----------



## pope125

Thanks for all the help guys , really appreciate all the offers to help . Keep you guys posted , starting at 3 with the tracking . This is not my deer just helping on the recovery , the deer ran onto the property I hunt , i would of never knew he shot this buck . I would be doing things way different if it was up to me , gave the guy my opinion . Its his call , he shot the deer , he's making the call to start at 3pm not me .


----------



## ernieball33

To add to my comment, it rained overnight after I shot mine and I was still able to recover. If you are dealing with a 100% gut shot deer and have to choose between giving the deer time or trying to beat the rain, I would choose giving the deer time ever single time. Gut shots bleed so little that it's extremely difficult to track them by blood. Especially if it's a high gut shot. Your best bet is to take the time option and come back the next day and grid search. I would start working my way towards water (first) or the thickest cover (second) you can find. Mine didn't make it all the way to water and chose to bed in the thick cover 150 yards above the creek. 




ernieball33 said:


> I shot one off of a spot and stock this year at 35 yards and made a horrible shot. I hit him behind the stomach. Yeah, the shot was that horrible. I had to lean around the right side of a tree and my left hand holding the bow was torqued so badly and I never thought about it before the shot. Couple that with the deer stepping forward the second I shot and it was a horrible situation.
> 
> I saw the hole in the deer and knew how poorly it was hit. He walked off hunched up and I sat tight until he was out of view. I immediately went in the opposite direction after he was out of site. I didn't even grab my arrow or look for blood. I marked the ground around the tree I shot from so it was easy to find and got out of the woods.
> 
> I came back that evening (6+ hours later) and picked up spotty, watery blood. Maybe a drop or two every ten to twenty yards. I tracked him 60 yards and left again as I was not taking the chance of pushing him. It was cold overnight and a high of 40 the next day, so I let him go until I was done working the next day. It was 24 hours later and went back and found him less than 150 yards from where last blood was.
> 
> He was stills steaming when I field dressed him, so I believe that buck lived through the night and into the next day. This was my first gut shot deer and I felt ( with the exception of the shot) I handled it perfectly. Give the deer time and it will be found. Push it and you will most likely lose that deer.


----------



## dougell

Good luck Bob.It's a lot easier to make the right decision when you gut shoot a deer at night vs hit them in the morning.


----------



## Matt Musto

Good Luck Bob and to the hunter.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Good luck Bob.It's a lot easier to make the right decision when you gut shoot a deer at night vs hit them in the morning.


Agree , thats and easy call. You I and many other on this thread have been doing this a long time and been on many track jobs . This one is tuff , he is not very old , and very inxperianced . In the back of my head I sorta know what the outcome will be . He is young , have to say he will learn by his mistakes . We all been there .


----------



## HCF

HCF said:


> Hunted Wednesday-Saturday in 2G Clearfield, plenty of rain an some wind to battle. Lots of does around, seen mature bucks running does Thursday and Saturday, even 2 bucks chasing 1 doe. Did see few smaller bucks wondering. One hunter had encounter with nice black bear Thursday afternoon at about 60 yards just out of range, he needed another 20 yards. Small bucks responded to rattling, couldn't get mature bucks off does with calling, scents, rattling.


While I didn't have any luck with dear or bear, I did see Elk and managed to find an Elk shed, little chewed up but still pretty cool. I'll hang it at camp.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This weather was too much for me...could have easily had today off, but the forecast made me apprehensive....I had enough...ran out of the office and into my stand and you guessed it...now it’s raining

Ever feel like you’re cursed??

Hopefully it passes quickly!

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> This weather was too much for me...could have easily had today off, but the forecast made me apprehensive....I had enough...ran out of the office and into my stand and you guessed it...now it’s raining
> 
> Ever feel like you’re cursed??
> 
> Hopefully it passes quickly!
> 
> Joe


Better than being at a desk, Joe. Good luck. 

I was able to move some meetings around and will be out all day tomorrow plus I have Friday off.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> When it comes to gut shot deer,I firmly believe time is far more important than blood.I've never had good enough blood on a gut shot to track it all the way to the deer.Usually if they bed and get up,the trail will dry up as well.


Been fortunate to not have to deal with a lot of gut shot deer in my life, that includes everyone I've hunted with. Bumped one, found a month later a long way and different direction from the initial bump. Left a few and found less than 100 yards from arrow impact. Was able to follow sparse blood to the ones we found (again, though, less than 100 yards from shot.)


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Better than being at a desk, Joe. Good luck.
> 
> I was able to move some meetings around and will be out all day tomorrow plus I have Friday off.


To make matters even better the real estate agent selling this property just saw my car parked at the garage and texted to ask me to come out and help him move furniture from the house to the garage....

My short-lived hunt is over...but there’s always tomorrow...hope to be in this same stand before sunup and sit until dark...

Hopefully I️ won’t need Friday, but I’ve peeled that day off of the books as well.

Good luck everyone, going to go move some couches!

Joe


----------



## smokin x's

Got it done on one of the farms I hunt this morning. The farm is split in half by the PA/MD line. He showed up on the Maryland side. 

He was cruising a crazy thick creek bottom with multiple known doe bedding thickets. I threw a couple soft grunts and bleats his way. He stopped, lip curled, and began to make a big J hook to get down wind. At about 60 yds in front of me I gave one final soft grunt and he finally saw my "white flag" (scentfree field wipe that I punched a hole in and hung from a small branch about 4' off the ground, 20 yds behind my tree) and immediately made a 90degree turn toward me. 

A few steps later he stopped to make a scrape and worked over a small tree. He closed the distance to 25 yds and I sent one right through both lungs and buried it in the off side shoulder. He only made it about 70 yds after that before piling up, painting a 3' wide red path the entire way. 

Weather forecast called for a steady rain all morning into early afternoon. If Id have known it was only gonna drizzle for about 40 mins at 11 I would have brought my camera equipment, I could have got some amazing footage. 

I'm kind of bummed for not getting it on film, but I'm very happy to fill my MD archery buck tag. Today is day 3 of my 6 day bi-state rutcation. Ive got 3 more days and Saturday morning to get it done in PA! I'm gonna focus on a spot on local public land that's hardly ever pressured, where I had 3 encounters with a 150" 9 point last year. I only ran into one other hunter all of last year, and it was opening day of rifle season.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Nice buck and a cool situation you have there with a farm in both states!


----------



## nick060200

pope125 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys , really appreciate all the offers to help . Keep you guys posted , starting at 3 with the tracking . This is not my deer just helping on the recovery , the deer ran onto the property I hunt , i would of never knew he shot this buck . I would be doing things way different if it was up to me , gave the guy my opinion . Its his call , he shot the deer , he's making the call to start at 3pm not me .


aww man, I really hope you find him but unless he hit some liver there is a really good chance that deer is still alive. do you know what kind of broadhead he is using? that plays a huge part of weather i'd track this deer early or not.


----------



## KylePA

Was out tonight locally in 5c. Ended up seeing three bucks, all very small and scrappy. Two of them were locking antlers and throwing each other around. I also saw 10/11 doe all in groups. I had three of them under 20 yards, and the biggest one knew something was up and she took them back the way they came from. She was lucky she didn't start to blow at me as I probably would have ended up shooting her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Congrats to all that connected the last few days .


----------



## pope125

Well did not turn out well !!! We went to were my neighbor pulled out this morning , thats were we picked up the blood trail this afternoon . He hoped the fence onto my farm , we had a hard time finding blood cause it rained some before we started . We had very little blood for about 20 yards and just petered out . There were 4 of use looking we pretty much walked ever piece of that farm with no luck . All the guys that said the more time the better , would say your 100% right . I think the hole thing in a nut shell , he shot the deer at 8am he said he waited 45 minutes , then he started tracking . This is where it went downhill IMO , he said he jumped the deer . So my thinking he jumped the deer probably went a few hundred yards or more before he bedded up . I just don't think he bedded up on my farm . Thanks everyone for the help , and thank you everyone that offered to help . Greatly appreciated! He showed me a trail cam picture , very nice 8 .


----------



## Billy H

Congrats smokin x’s


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man that sucks Bob! Hope he respects your boundaries while you’re away and he’s not in there trouncing all over the place.

Good luck in IA, post what you can.

For those who have had the opportunity to meet me, you know that I’m an honest and forthright guy...let me just say that you can’t even make this crap up....

Get the call at 3:30 from the real estate agent and he asks for my help as soon as I️ can get it to him. I’m only 1/4 mile from the house so decide to scan and get down. Scan the area, looks clear, start breaking down the set and as soon as I️ Lowe my bow.....yep you guessed it...130ish 8 or 9 point jumps...he was less than 25 yards behind my stand with a doe, approaching the food plot.....that makes three mature buck I’ve seen this season and this one should have died at the hands of my Centergy....lets hope that doe keeps him close...I’ll be I️ that same tree 30-mins before light

Can’t make this crap up???


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just in....route 82 at the 30 ramp....at least that’s the 411 I️ received


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Man that sucks Bob! Hope he respects your boundaries while you’re away and he’s not in there trouncing all over the place.
> 
> Good luck in IA, post what you can.
> 
> For those who have had the opportunity to meet me, you know that I’m an honest and forthright guy...let me just say that you can’t even make this crap up....
> 
> Get the call at 3:30 from the real estate agent and he asks for my help as soon as I️ can get it to him. I’m only 1/4 mile from the house so decide to scan and get down. Scan the area, looks clear, start breaking down the set and as soon as I️ Lowe my bow.....yep you guessed it...130ish 8 or 9 point jumps...he was less than 25 yards behind my stand with a doe, approaching the food plot.....that makes three mature buck I’ve seen this season and this one should have died at the hands of my Centergy....lets hope that doe keeps him close...I’ll be I️ that same tree 30-mins before light
> 
> Can’t make this crap up???


Joe , never said one word I would not be around for two weeks . If I said anything can almost bet after today , he would be sitting in my stands . I have to give him credit once he got to the property line he backed out , and texted me . This is one thing that sorta don't make sense , and maybe someone can shed some light on this . The guy that shot that buck I think he has like 12 acres , the farm I am hunting is close to 100 acres . The farms are right next to one another . He procedded to show me all these bucks he has on trail cam , and what is amazing I have hardley any of those bucks on my trail cameras . That don't make any sense to me .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Joe , never said one word I would not be around for two weeks . If I said anything can almost bet after today , he would be sitting in my stands . I have to give him credit once he got to the property line he backed out , and texted me . This is one thing that sorta don't make sense , and maybe someone can shed some light on this . The guy that shot that buck I think he has like 12 acres , the farm I am hunting is close to 100 acres . The farms are right next to one another . He procedded to show me all these bucks he has on trail cam , and what is amazing I have hardley any of those bucks on my trail cameras . That don't make any sense to me .


My thought is it could be a couple things Bob… One, it could be that just by dumb luck the deer are on your farm but not walking in front of your cameras. Two, it could be that the small 12 acre property is providing something for the deer that your farm is not like food or cover. 

From a topography and habitat stand point, how would you say the two properties compare?


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> My thought is it could be a couple things Bob… One, it could be that just by dumb luck the deer are on your farm but not walking in front of your cameras. Two, it could be that the small 12 acre property is providing something for the deer that your farm is not like food or cover.
> 
> From a topography and habitat stand point, how would you say the two properties compare?


Idk , No only the cameras I spend a ton of time in a tree on that farm . Hell you be lucky if you can hold deer on 300 -400 acres , not a chance that 12 acres will hold deer and not leave . We both have very thick cover , my farm has more timber, my place is more open due to being logged 5 years ago . Just a hunch , maybe he is baiting .


----------



## nicko

So I pulled into our hunting property and was dressed and in the woods by 2pm. Saw buck #1 as I drove past the main entry gate about 1:30. Took a walk to the area around my fixed stand to speed scout and bumped a small buck from his bed. I decided not to disturb that spot any further as I plan to hunt it at l least one morning this week. Set myself up in my buddies ladder stand and within 45 minutes called in a small three-pointer with the primos can, grunt tube, and rattle pack. Got down at 4:30 just to get a sense of where deer were popping out as the evening was coming to a close. Saw one doe out and feeding on the pipeline. Got to my car and driving past the entry area to my fixed stand and saw a buck come busting out of it and ran across the access road. Got to the food plot and bumped a doe off of that. Saw another doe right before I got to the main gate crossing the road and then saw three more doe crossing into the same area where I saw the last one go a minute earlier. 

Not exactly the way you want to do it but I saw most of the deer from the car in my short stint in the woods today. I purposely did not stay in the woods until dark because I wanted to get a sense of where the deer were moving and what areas they were using at the end of the day. 11 deer seen on the property in 3 1/2 hours, four buck and seven doe. 

65° and humid when I left the house this morning and 40° with 15 mile an hour winds when I got up here. Probably felt colder to me than it really was but I’ve got a plan for tomorrow morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , never said one word I would not be around for two weeks . If I said anything can almost bet after today , he would be sitting in my stands . I have to give him credit once he got to the property line he backed out , and texted me . This is one thing that sorta don't make sense , and maybe someone can shed some light on this . The guy that shot that buck I think he has like 12 acres , the farm I am hunting is close to 100 acres . The farms are right next to one another . He procedded to show me all these bucks he has on trail cam , and what is amazing I have hardley any of those bucks on my trail cameras . That don't make any sense to me .


Bet he has acorns on the property, even more likely he’s running a feeder....that WILL make a difference....a pic is a moment in time....doubt any are calling 12 acres home as much as moving through. Could have something to do with the terrain as well...could be that 12 acre piece is a key connector to other more favorable locations and they funnel through there...lots of possibilities. Without seeing them, it’s hard to say.

He could also have cams on every other tree...I’ve been there done that myself...I️ once ran 13 cams on 18 acres...believe it or not a few buck never appeared on some cams, yet were always on the others....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another Potter County Stud.....


----------



## Mathias

Looks like a painting!


----------



## smokin x's

River420Bottom said:


> Nice buck and a cool situation you have there with a farm in both states!


Its not the first time. I grew up on a farm that was both in PA and MD. It is kind of cool being able to hunt Sunday's on certain stands if the wind is right.


pope125 said:


> Congrats to all that connected the last few days .





Billy H said:


> Congrats smokin x’s


Thanks guys. 

The 8 I shot this morning had an old healed broken jaw and his bottom lip was ripped in half and dangling. It was all healed over and he didn't seem to be having a problem eating. All the trail cam pics of him I thought it was his tongue hanging out (which it might have been , along with the dangling lower lip). 

Interesting for sure. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So I pulled into our hunting property and was dressed and in the woods by 2pm. Saw buck #1 as I drove past the main entry gate about 1:30. Took a walk to the area around my fixed stand to speed scout and bumped a small buck from his bed. I decided not to disturb that spot any further as I plan to hunt it at l least one morning this week. Set myself up in my buddies ladder stand and within 45 minutes called in a small three-pointer with the primos can, grunt tube, and rattle pack. Got down at 4:30 just to get a sense of where deer were popping out as the evening was coming to a close. Saw one doe out and feeding on the pipeline. Got to my car and driving past the entry area to my fixed stand and saw a buck come busting out of it and ran across the access road. Got to the food plot and bumped a doe off of that. Saw another doe right before I got to the main gate crossing the road and then saw three more doe crossing into the same area where I saw the last one go a minute earlier.
> 
> Not exactly the way you want to do it but I saw most of the deer from the car in my short stint in the woods today. I purposely did not stay in the woods until dark because I wanted to get a sense of where the deer were moving and what areas they were using at the end of the day. 11 deer seen on the property in 3 1/2 hours, four buck and seven doe.
> 
> 65° and humid when I left the house this morning and 40° with 15 mile an hour winds when I got up here. Probably felt colder to me than it really was but I’ve got a plan for tomorrow morning.


Awesome...good luck Nick...keep me posted. If you get jammed up let me know I️ have some contacts up there that may be able to help if needed.

Are you staying in Coudersport again?


----------



## nicko

Thanks Joe. Yep, settled in my digs at the Coudersport Westgate Inn.
View attachment 6292965
View attachment 6292967



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moparsnhuntn

smokin x's said:


> Its not the first time. I grew up on a farm that was both in PA and MD. It is kind of cool being able to hunt Sunday's on certain stands if the wind is right. Thanks guys.
> 
> The 8 I shot this morning had an old healed broken jaw and his bottom lip was ripped in half and dangling. It was all healed over and he didn't seem to be having a problem eating. All the trail cam pics of him I thought it was his tongue hanging out (which it might have been , along with the dangling lower lip).
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting for sure.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I noticed that and thought he had a major over bite!! haha


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck! Remember if you score and use Tom, be sure to drop our camp...he has processed a deer overnight for us several times...

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck! Remember if you score and use Tom, be sure to drop our camp...he has processed a deer overnight for us several times...
> 
> Joe


Do you have his phone number? You sent it to me once and I didn’t save it. And he didn’t have it on his sign when I drove past his place today.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> That's not nearly enough crap Nicko! As my wife says "You need that much shh...stuff to kill a deer?"


Oh there’s more. It’s hidden behind the bow cases.


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


> Im thinking about switching to badlands pack. I have a perfectly good field and stream bag, no issues whatsoever. But I love new hunting stuff!


My pack is the Badlands Superday. The bare pack is heavier than my previous pack. Without antlything in it, it weighs in just under 4 lbs. Well made but added weight right off the bat. It has a built in boot to strap a bow or gun to the pack but having strapped the bow to it once, I find the weight to be fatiguing on the neck and shoulders.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Do you have his phone number? You sent it to me once and I didn’t save it. And he didn’t have it on his sign when I drove past his place today.


Texted


----------



## LetThemGrow

Pope...I can attest to neighbors feeders concentrating deer and trail cam pics that result from that. After a few years I learned to accept it and not stress out about what more I could do.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any of you guys peek in on the AT deer contest? PA leading the way....in quantity not quality of course. A couple of the KS and IA studs entered this year would wipe out all of the inches from PA, but pretty interesting none-the-less. What makes it even more interesting is there are at least 6 members who regularly contribute to this thread, who have harvested buck and are NOT in the contest...if we added those 6, PA would be FAR in the lead.

Just something I️ noticed and peaked my interest.

Joe


----------



## black_chill

12-Ringer said:


> Any of you guys peek in on the AT deer contest? PA leading the way....in quantity not quality of course. A couple of the KS and IA studs entered this year would wipe out all of the inches from PA, but pretty interesting none-the-less. What makes it even more interesting is there are at least 6 members who regularly contribute to this thread, who have harvested buck and are NOT in the contest...if we added those 6, PA would be FAR in the lead.
> 
> Just something I️ noticed and peaked my interest.
> 
> Joe


Dont you have to sign up for that? and how does it work by State, I thought it was by team, but I dont pay too much attention to that.

I didnt sign up because we dont get huge bucks at our place. We have probably only had 3 bucks on camera above 100"s this year and that seems to be the norm based on the 4 years we have run cams...shoot the 9 I got was only 108.5ish net, I thought he was going to be closer to 115, but he only got to around 112 7/8 gross. Good news is taxidermist thinks he was only 2.5 and I would believe it because he was running with another 9 and an 8 all summer and he had the biggest rack but his body was noticeably smaller than the other 9. We have been focusing on minerals and food plots to help the deer with nutrition since 2014, so maybe it is paying off.

I think his daddy was the 9 I was after in '14 and '15. Similar genetics, but the one i got was much better at 2.5(if that is his true age) than the buck I think was his dad. My cousin had pics of "big boy" from 2012-january 2016. At 2.5 he was about 90-95" 8 pt....He was the biggest buck I have had on camera at our place, but he was at least 5.5 in 2015.


----------



## 12-Ringer

black_chill said:


> Dont you have to sign up for that? and how does it work by State, I thought it was by team, but I dont pay too much attention to that.
> 
> I didnt sign up because we dont get huge bucks at our place. We have probably only had 3 bucks on camera above 100"s this year and that seems to be the norm based on the 4 years we have run cams...shoot the 9 I got was only 108.5ish net, I thought he was going to be closer to 115, but he only got to around 112 7/8 gross. Good news is taxidermist thinks he was only 2.5 and I would believe it because he was running with another 9 and an 8 all summer and he had the biggest rack but his body was noticeably smaller than the other 9. We have been focusing on minerals and food plots to help the deer with nutrition since 2014, so maybe it is paying off.
> 
> I think his daddy was the 9 I was after in '14 and '15. Similar genetics, but the one i got was much better at 2.5(if that is his true age) than the buck I think was his dad. My cousin had pics of "big boy" from 2012-january 2016. At 2.5 he was about 90-95" 8 pt....He was the biggest buck I have had on camera at our place, but he was at least 5.5 in 2015.


Yes, you sign up and are randomly assigned to a team with 14 other guys. I️ have met some GREAT guys through the contest, been invited to hunt with them and returned the favor. One year 4 guys from my team visited with me, all 4 took a doe and one guy too two. They were from DE, CT, NY, and WV. It was a lot of fun.

It really doesn’t matter about the size...in fact if everyone on a team takes two doe and just 2 of your teammates get respectable buck, you’ll likely be in the top 3.

Contests at times bring out an ugly side of folks, but only those who let it happen...take for instance my team is in dead last place right now with a mere 200 points...I️ think there are 3-4 200” deer entered so far (lol).

From my perspective, it is a lot of fun and great way to meet folks.

Since I took over moderating the contest we began keeping harvest stats. States, date, time of kill. It’s pretty interesting as you get to see when the most buck are killed in the contest. Right now I️ thing 10/28 is the top day, 10/29-11/4 tip week (I️ think) and majority taken between 5-8pm.

You should check out the scoring thread ....some MONSTERS entered so far!!!

It’s in the archers helping archers them league play section

Joe


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> Another Potter County Stud.....


you're killing me with those pic


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck everyone this morning.


----------



## KylePA

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck everyone this morning.


Bright morning out, I have been setup since 5:20, didn't need my light walking in. Lots of deer on my ride this morning. Shoot straight everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Nothing but a doe and a small 4 pt for me last night. Probably doesn't help that someone is hunting pretty close to me, with in 75 yards. It is super thick between us so it's not like we can even cover the same ground but wind can become an issue. Only other problem is that he is call crazy  I've never heard so much grunting and bleating. It was almost constant for 2 hours and it sounded pretty crappy to boot. Oh well that be hunting..........


----------



## davydtune

Good luck to those out this AM


----------



## King

All setup at a horse farm I have yet to hunt this season. Beautiful morning! Hoping for a shooter to try and slip through one of my shooting lanes or a hot doe to enter these woods. Good luck to those that are out! Some weather is supposed to hit here late morning so I’m hoping they will be on their feet prior to that. I’ll be out all day today and Thursday.


----------



## hillscreekkid

Took this guy Nov 1 at 11:35 in 3A
Spitting snow and rain. first calm day after all the wind. saw lots of little buck activity during the wind but not a big deer in sight. wind died down and I saw a nice 8 and then this guy.

View attachment 6293305


----------



## Billy H

smokin x's said:


> The 8 I shot this morning had an old healed broken jaw and his bottom lip was ripped in half and dangling. It was all healed over and he didn't seem to be having a problem eating. All the trail cam pics of him I thought it was his tongue hanging out (which it might have been , along with the dangling lower lip).
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting for sure.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I shot one with a broken jaw a few years ago. Was healed nicely and was just a lump when first removed. Though you could barely see the crack. Now that it’s drying out it’s starting to open up. 

Congrats hillcreek
View attachment 6293309


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> My pack is the Badlands Superday. The bare pack is heavier than my previous pack. Without antlything in it, it weighs in just under 4 lbs. Well made but added weight right off the bat. It has a built in boot to strap a bow or gun to the pack but having strapped the bow to it once, I find the weight to be fatiguing on the neck and shoulders.


I have to say there is not a pack on the market that I have found I like for bowhunting . IMO , all these packs are nice but all do not have enough storage , and very little compartments . I have the Superday Pack , its and ok pack , just hate those big compartments .


----------



## Billy H

Sometimes when it first gets cold and things seem colder than they really are it’s a good thing to have your tag punched. 

View attachment 6293323


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Bet he has acorns on the property, even more likely he’s running a feeder....that WILL make a difference....a pic is a moment in time....doubt any are calling 12 acres home as much as moving through. Could have something to do with the terrain as well...could be that 12 acre piece is a key connector to other more favorable locations and they funnel through there...lots of possibilities. Without seeing them, it’s hard to say.
> 
> He could also have cams on every other tree...I’ve been there done that myself...I️ once ran 13 cams on 18 acres...believe it or not a few buck never appeared on some cams, yet were always on the others....
> 
> Joe


Its killing me not wanting to walk thru that property ,yesterday was the first time I stepped foot on that place in 3 years . What was nice he was churping like a squirrel, showed me a few bucks that I have never saw . Will be back at it hard during gun and late season . After what he showed me , FOR SURE !


----------



## Billy H

Ha ha. Is that one still running around. Hutch probably is waiting in his barn form him to walk past $!#@#!.


----------



## King

Small 6 pushing a few does in the field a hundred yards out. Had two yearling does at 7 and 15 yards.


----------



## 12-Ringer

First of the AM...little button buck...


----------



## King

A small, broken up 8 just passed through at 35 yards where those yearling does worked through. Another two years and he would have a Havoc through him.


----------



## Sight Window

I shot a doe last night and was very surprised to see its utters were full of milk. No small yearlings in sight, but clearly they were not too far away. I thought by the first week in November they would be done nursing.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Idk , No only the cameras I spend a ton of time in a tree on that farm . Hell you be lucky if you can hold deer on 300 -400 acres , not a chance that 12 acres will hold deer and not leave . We both have very thick cover , my farm has more timber, my place is more open due to being logged 5 years ago . Just a hunch , maybe he is baiting .


I agree. I have the same thing at the property I hunt. I know two guys within a 1/2 mile of my camera have pics of deer I've never seen. And they are along the same creek bottom. I've suspected the one guy has baited for years but I can't prove it.


----------



## nicko

Need some advice guys. Got myself set up in the climber off the pipeline overlooking the spot where I’ve seen good sign both last year and this year. Did some calling sequences starting at about 645 and at 7 AM a good seven point came in and gave me the quartering away shot. I immediately saw that hit was back. He jumped at the impact and hunched a little bit but then when into a normal posture and just stood there and looked around. He then walked off very very slowly tail not twitching and not talked but just down. I watched him walk off about 70 to 80 yards out of sight. I got down just to retrieve my arrow and backed out immediately.
View attachment 6293351
View attachment 6293353
View attachment 6293355



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I'm pulling for u buddy. I'm impatiently waiting on pics lol!!!! Good luck quarters away hopefully u reached up and got some good stuff. Arrow have any gut on it??


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Any of you guys peek in on the AT deer contest? PA leading the way....in quantity not quality of course. A couple of the KS and IA studs entered this year would wipe out all of the inches from PA, but pretty interesting none-the-less. What makes it even more interesting is there are at least 6 members who regularly contribute to this thread, who have harvested buck and are NOT in the contest...if we added those 6, PA would be FAR in the lead.
> 
> Just something I️ noticed and peaked my interest.
> 
> Joe


Joe, I didn't have a chance to score my buck before I dropped it at the processor at 11 pm. I'm hoping to get my meat and head back Saturday (the only day they have pick-up), then Ican add my buck to the contest. It is past 10 days though.


----------



## nicko

nicko said:


> Need some advice guys. Got myself set up in the climber off the pipeline overlooking the spot where I’ve seen good sign both last year and this year. Did some calling sequences starting at about 645 and at 7 AM a good seven point came in and gave me the quartering away shot. I immediately saw that hit was back. He jumped at the impact and hunched a little bit but then when into a normal posture and just stood there and looked around. He then walked off very very slowly tail not twitching and not talked but just down. I watched him walk off about 70 to 80 yards out of sight. I got down just to retrieve my arrow and backed out immediately.
> View attachment 6293351
> View attachment 6293353
> View attachment 6293355
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joe thinks his blood is too bright for liver shot. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

Out in 4b. Had 3 doe come feed in the field around 8. Those poor girls were not feeding for 5 min when a spike came charging and grunting and chased them around. That’s it so far. In until the weather gets too nasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I'm pulling for u buddy. I'm impatiently waiting on pics lol!!!! Good luck quarters away hopefully u reached up and got some good stuff. Arrow have any gut on it??


 Thanks Scott. No gutvon the arrow and no gut smell.


----------



## Ned250

nicko said:


> Joe thinks his blood is too bright for liver shot. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm... My first thought was liver.


----------



## Ned250

Are you due for rain up there today? We are going to get rain around 1-2:00 down here in southern Chester County.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Need some advice guys. Got myself set up in the climber off the pipeline overlooking the spot where I’ve seen good sign both last year and this year. Did some calling sequences starting at about 645 and at 7 AM a good seven point came in and gave me the quartering away shot. I immediately saw that hit was back. He jumped at the impact and hunched a little bit but then when into a normal posture and just stood there and looked around. He then walked off very very slowly tail not twitching and not talked but just down. I watched him walk off about 70 to 80 yards out of sight. I got down just to retrieve my arrow and backed out immediately.
> View attachment 6293351
> View attachment 6293353
> View attachment 6293355
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nick,
The buck I shot was quartering away on a 45 deg angle. I hit him back behind the near side rib. I caught a little paunch, destroyed the liver and slightly clipped the lung. You definitely have liver blood there. I would wait 3 hours just to be safe go back in and take your time with the tracking. Backing out was the first good choice. My buck only went 90 yards and probably died within minutes. Another liver hit deer i killed was dead broadside and I hit all liver. I watched that buck trot 40 yards then slowly walk another 40 and lay down. It took two minutes and then his head started swaying and he tipped over. Was there any stomach contents on the arrow? It doesn't look like it. You have a dead deer my friend. Congrats


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Joe thinks his blood is too bright for liver shot. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't. Where was location of the hit, low and forward?


----------



## nicko

No gut at all Matt. 

I shot him at 7 AM on the nose this morning. It’s killing me but I’m thinking I need to give him more time and may get back up there about 2 o’clock to start the search. Luckily weather conditions up here are optimal. No rain in the forecast and 28° when I left the mountain to come back to the hotel.

Dear was quartering away. About 20 yard shot tops with my stand about 17 to 18 feet up in the tree. I immediately saw that hit was back behind the rib cage but I’m hoping the quartering angle got enough vitals.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> No gut at all Matt.
> 
> I shot him at 7 AM on the nose this morning. It’s killing me but I’m thinking I need to give him more time and may get back up there about 2 o’clock to start the search. Luckily weather conditions up here are optimal. No rain in the forecast and 28° when I left the mountain to come back to the hotel.
> 
> Dear was quartering away. About 20 yard shot tops with my stand about 17 to 18 feet up in the tree. I immediately saw that hit was back behind the rib cage but I’m hoping the quartering angle got enough vitals.


I'd wait until lunch at least. That is the color of the liver blood I had. How severe of a quartering angle and how high on the body vertically? Anyone that can help you track? also, was there gray/brown hair at impact site? I see white which probably means the exit was low


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I have to say there is not a pack on the market that I have found I like for bowhunting . IMO , all these packs are nice but all do not have enough storage , and very little compartments . I have the Superday Pack , its and ok pack , just hate those big compartments .


I have to agree with you Bob about this super day pack. It’s nice but some of these pockets are small and then the bigger compartment gets over packed.


----------



## Charman03

Nicks how high up on the deer? I think that's a dead deer. Can't hurt to give him til noon. I'd say he's not far


----------



## Ebard22

The blood on your white wraps looks darker than what I had on my arrow from Saturday on a quartering away doe I hit back and I got liver guts and 1 lung but watched her die within 75 yards. So I would say you have liver blood.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Another Potter County Stud.....


There's just something about big woods mountain bucks.. and your cameras take phenomenal pictures Joe


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Thanks Scott. No gutvon the arrow and no gut smell.


Quartering away and entered back, did it go in the ham? The ham on a fully mature buck is tough to get through and from what I remember you are shooting lower poundage. That arrow is caked in blood my guess is that shot was liver, diaghpgram.

Pretty eventful morning so far. 7 bucks this morning no does. I put an arrow directly under the arm pit of a good dark rack buck this morning at 40 yards. Really bummed but he had no idea what happened. Gonna stick it out til the rain starts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Matt Musto said:


> Nick,
> The buck I shot was quartering away on a 45 deg angle. I hit him back behind the near side rib. I caught a little paunch, destroyed the liver and slightly clipped the lung. You definitely have liver blood there. I would wait 3 hours just to be safe go back in and take your time with the tracking. Backing out was the first good choice. My buck only went 90 yards and probably died within minutes. Another liver hit deer i killed was dead broadside and I hit all liver. I watched that buck trot 40 yards then slowly walk another 40 and lay down. It took two minutes and then his head started swaying and he tipped over. Was there any stomach contents on the arrow? It doesn't look like it. You have a dead deer my friend. Congrats


Agreed. 

Quartering away I'd say you got liver and paunch and that's why the blood isn't darker. Definitely hit something because if it was just guts you wouldn't have that much blood on the arrow and it would smell and you say it doesn't. I'd give him at least a solid 6 hrs just to be safe and then easy in at the ready. Good luck!


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Nicks how high up on the deer? I think that's a dead deer. Can't hurt to give him til noon. I'd say he's not far


 From what I recall, the exit wound on his left hand side looked to be a little below the midpoint of his body.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Joe thinks his blood is too bright for liver shot. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Whats the blood sign look like on the ground ????


----------



## pope125

Geez, I just went thru this yesterday !! Good luck !!


----------



## TauntoHawk

pope125 said:


> I have to say there is not a pack on the market that I have found I like for bowhunting . IMO , all these packs are nice but all do not have enough storage , and very little compartments . I have the Superday Pack , its and ok pack , just hate those big compartments .


I feel like I've been on a perfect pack search for years... I'm currently trying a Vangaurd Pioneer and like it much better than the badlands ultra day it replaced but I found several things I thought could be better on my hunt out west right away.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Geez, I just went thru this yesterday !! Good luck !!


 I immediately thought of what you posted yesterday Bob and that’s why I backed out immediately. There was a little bit of blood spray on the ground where the arrow hit him but I didn’t track it at all. As he stood there, I could see the hair messed up at the exit wound but nothing really was leaking out at the time. If he’s going to bleed out it’s all going to be inside.


----------



## Matt Musto

KylePA said:


> Quartering away and entered back, did it go in the ham? The ham on a fully mature buck is tough to get through and from what I remember you are shooting lower poundage. That arrow is caked in blood my guess is that shot was liver, diaghpgram.
> 
> Pretty eventful morning so far. 7 bucks this morning no does. I put an arrow directly under the arm pit of a good dark rack buck this morning at 40 yards. Really bummed but he had no idea what happened. Gonna stick it out til the rain starts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did he react after the hit? The buck I shot last year I hit low, right behind the leg (armpit) but never got into the ribcage. All grease and fat on my arrow, tiny bit of pink blood on one fletching and long white hair. No blood trail. I watched him bed down get back up, bed down, get back up, etc in the same spot for a half hour and then just walk away like nothing happened. Grid searched for 4 hours, 4 hours after the shot and found no sign of a dead deer. did you look at your arrow?


----------



## nicko

OK so if I’m approaching this as a liver hit, if I recall correctly the standard time you should wait with a liver shot is six hours. Is this correct?


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> I immediately thought of what you posted yesterday Bob and that’s why I backed out immediately. There was a little bit of blood spray on the ground where the arrow hit him but I didn’t track it at all. As he stood there, I could see the hair messed up at the exit wound but nothing really was leaking out at the time. If he’s going to bleed out it’s all going to be inside.


Don't be so sure. It sounds like my last shot was higher on entrance and exit and I had a trackable blood trail right to him. Not massive by any means but easy to follow.

Go with your original plan to be back at 2. I think he is dead right now, but he'll still be dead at 2. Good luck. Tracking is like drinking, it's always better to be doing it with a buddy, if you can find one. Good luck!


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Don't be so sure. It sounds like my last shot was higher on entrance and exit and I had a trackable blood trail right to him. Not massive by any means but easy to follow.
> 
> Go with your original plan to be back at 2. I think he is dead right now, but he'll still be dead at 2. Good luck. Tracking is like drinking, it's always better to be doing it with a buddy, if you can find one. Good luck!


Ha ha. I like your tracking/drinking analogy. I’m here in Potter solo. Could be a long day and into the evening for me.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> OK so if I’m approaching this as a liver hit, if I recall correctly the standard time you should wait with a liver shot is six hours. Is this correct?


You have a lot of blood on the arrow and pass through so I'd feel very confident, also the fact he walked off slow and you backed out means he's not going far before his first bed and I'd wager he dies in that first bed. The weather and an early am shot lets you leave him plenty of time and still search in daylight. Your plan is good to wait until after lunch and go slow.


----------



## pope125

TauntoHawk said:


> I feel like I've been on a perfect pack search for years... I'm currently trying a Vangaurd Pioneer and like it much better than the badlands ultra day it replaced but I found several things I thought could be better on my hunt out west right away.


Boy I would love to design a backpack .


----------



## dougell

Congradulations Nick and well played.That deer is dead and you'll find it for sure.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Dropped my Elk off at the Taxi last night... Can't wait for the finished product but won't enjoy the final bill, I can probably kiss the idea of a new bow next spring good bye.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I immediately thought of what you posted yesterday Bob and that’s why I backed out immediately. There was a little bit of blood spray on the ground where the arrow hit him but I didn’t track it at all. As he stood there, I could see the hair messed up at the exit wound but nothing really was leaking out at the time. If he’s going to bleed out it’s all going to be inside.


The problem with yesterday , the guy had no glue what he was looking at with the blood sign . First think he should of did was look at the shaft , that would of told him that was guts . He only waited 45 mins and took up the blood trail and jumped the deer. That was the big mistake .


----------



## jacobh

U got him then buddy I expect to see pics. Gonna be a long 2.5 hrs but it'll be worth it



QUOTE=nicko;1106403879]Thanks Scott. No gutvon the arrow and no gut smell.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Joe, I didn't have a chance to score my buck before I dropped it at the processor at 11 pm. I'm hoping to get my meat and head back Saturday (the only day they have pick-up), then Ican add my buck to the contest. It is past 10 days though.


As long as you have a pic with the buck and the bow you’ll be good!


----------



## TauntoHawk

pope125 said:


> Boy I would love to design a backpack .


Tell me about it, I have a pile of day pack, fanny packs, internal frames, external frames, turkey vests and everything is always a few nice features and some major lacking areas or worse yet just poor construction and bad materials.


----------



## pope125

TauntoHawk said:


> Tell me about it, I have a pile of day pack, fanny packs, internal frames, external frames, turkey vests and everything is always a few nice features and some major lacking areas or worse yet just poor construction and bad materials.


There needs to areas to put you EZ hanger , water bottle , pouch for scents , ropes . knives , etc .


----------



## full moon64

wait 6 hours Nick


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Just in....route 82 at the 30 ramp....at least that’s the 411 I️ received


I saw and heard about this yesterday too....its a nice buck, stinks a hunter wasn't able to get a crack at it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like my initial assessment has been overruled by the masses....lol...that’s ok, just pulling for s hero shot 

18’ up, 20 yards away, quartering away, complete pass through, no green stank on the arrow or impact sight,,,,I️ am thinking he clipped a lung and that buck is dead shortly after he lost sight,,, probably clipped piece of liver too, that blood just looked a little bright to me...doesn’t really matter as long as he’s dead. 

Good luck Nick!

6 doe and their offspring, bringing totals to 9...,,not s single buck??


----------



## fap1800

Got yourself a dead deer, Nick. Congrats. Give him more time as you planned and all will be good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck on the recovery Nicko


----------



## jacobh

Joe i agree blood dosent look purpleish to me like liver. I'm also thinking liver/lung. Angled away not ham shot exit behind rib or last rib liver and oppo lung. 



QUOTE=12-Ringer;1106404389]Looks like my initial assessment has been overruled by the masses....lol...that’s ok, just pulling for s hero shot 

18’ up, 20 yards away, quartering away, complete pass through, no green stank on the arrow or impact sight,,,,I️ am thinking he clipped a lung and that buck is dead shortly after he lost sight,,, probably clipped piece of liver too, that blood just looked a little bright to me...doesn’t really matter as long as he’s dead. 

Good luck Nick!

6 doe and their offspring, bringing totals to 9...,,not s single buck??[/QUOTE]


----------



## River420Bottom

fap1800 said:


> Got yourself a dead deer, Nick. Congrats. Give him more time as you planned and all will be good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, liver shot qtring away, maybe caught the back of the lungs, give it the proper time and you'll find your Potter Co. Mountain buck, good luck..


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Nick, sounds like a dead deer to me too.


----------



## nicko

Chit!!!! Not the weather forecast I was hoping for in the next few hours.

View attachment 6293447



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Need some advice guys. Got myself set up in the climber off the pipeline overlooking the spot where I’ve seen good sign both last year and this year. Did some calling sequences starting at about 645 and at 7 AM a good seven point came in and gave me the quartering away shot. I immediately saw that hit was back. He jumped at the impact and hunched a little bit but then when into a normal posture and just stood there and looked around. He then walked off very very slowly tail not twitching and not talked but just down. I watched him walk off about 70 to 80 yards out of sight. I got down just to retrieve my arrow and backed out immediately.
> View attachment 6293351
> View attachment 6293353
> View attachment 6293355
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What broadhead are you using? My buck did the same thing when I shot him this year. Quartering away, mule kick at the shot, ran 30 yds, stopped and flicked his tail then trotted off like normal. I got down and found my arrow and it was covered in blood like yours. I didn't back out because after 30yds I found really good blood and I followed it for 150+ yds till we found him. The broadhead was a grave digger with the over the top opening mechanical blades and the only thing I can think of is that one blade of hit first and it ran up the side of the deer and opened him up like a zipper before penetrating right by the leg and coming out the front of the chest. It could be a similar situation.
View attachment 6293451


----------



## jacobh

Nick u could head out earlier just go real slow. Like Joe said good chance he's dead already but uncertain on shot makes it tougher. It's been what 3 hours now? Give it til 11 and head back just go real slow unless weather permits u to go faster


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Boy I would love to design a backpack .


Ever try any of the Tenzing packs Bob? I have there sling pack and it works pretty well for me. I can get the essentials and some food in it for all days sits and strap extra clothing to the back. It carries my quiver and range finder and has a hip belt too so all the weight isn't on your shoulders.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Chit!!!! Not the weather forecast I was hoping for in the next few hours.
> 
> View attachment 6293447
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd probably go out before the chance of rain/snow. He's dead.


----------



## River420Bottom

Charman03 said:


> I'd probably go out before the chance of rain/snow. He's dead.


Agreed


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> I'd probably go out before the chance of rain/snow. He's dead.


I agree.


----------



## nicko

Snow is starting… I’m going to head up and start to survey the shot location and take it from there… If I don’t like what I’m seeing I won’t push it.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Snow is starting… I’m going to head up and start to survey the shot location and take it from there… If I don’t like what I’m seeing I won’t push it.


No chance your arrow did what mine did on the buck? He may go further than you think but you should have a carpet of blood to follow.


----------



## PSU Joe

Good luck Nicko! Hope to see pics later. All this talk of blood trails has me itching to get out. Have the afternoon free so hoping this rain holds off. May run to dicks and get one of the umbrellas! Can't shoot one from here in my office!!!!


----------



## jasonk0519

Good luck Nick! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Nick!

Cannot believe I️ have not seen s buck today[emoji107]not even a dink. Everything about sitting here today screams HERE HE COMES....very strange season.....

To be honest....right now pretty envious of Bill chillin’ in front of that fireplace!

It only takes a second.....c’mon buck!!

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck Nick!
> 
> Cannot believe I️ have not seen s buck today[emoji107]not even a dink. Everything about sitting here today screams HERE HE COMES....very strange season.....
> 
> To be honest....right now pretty envious of Bill chillin’ in front of that fireplace!
> 
> It only takes a second.....c’mon buck!!
> 
> Joe


Hope you are over at the spot we talked about. From friends and personally witnessing (driving, not from stand) things have been popping over there.


----------



## Mathias

yetihunter1 said:


> Ever try any of the Tenzing packs Bob? I have there sling pack and it works pretty well for me. I can get the essentials and some food in it for all days sits and strap extra clothing to the back. It carries my quiver and range finder and has a hip belt too so all the weight isn't on your shoulders.


I think we’re using the same thing, the 1140. Shoulder pack. Not huge but enough for a tree stand hunter. I like the rangefinder access for still hunting, walking in etc.
Looks like rain here in se Pa by 2pm.


----------



## fap1800

Nothing since 830 for me when 5 does rolled through. Had a small forky just before that. Starting to drizzle here in Plumbsteadville. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Hope you are over at the spot we talked about. From friends and personally witnessing (driving, not from stand) things have been popping over there.


No way...all kids off if school today for election...place is crawling with paint ballers and atvers. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> .
> Looks like rain here in se Pa by 2pm.


It’s raining here now


----------



## full moon64

Nick you will find him,,good luck too all out there...last 4 days looks perfect weather wise..


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Snow is starting… I’m going to head up and start to survey the shot location and take it from there… If I don’t like what I’m seeing I won’t push it.


Your deer is dead. But from what I read of how he reacted it sounds like liver and maybe one lung. With the temps the way they are I'd have a long lunch. And go back around dinner time. He won't be far.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Arrow looks promising to me Nick...looks like bubbles on the fletching too? 

I was out till 11 in an unhunted spot this morn. Lots of fresh sign but not a hide to be seen. First goose egg of the season.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> I think we’re using the same thing, the 1140. Shoulder pack. Not huge but enough for a tree stand hunter. I like the rangefinder access for still hunting, walking in etc.
> Looks like rain here in se Pa by 2pm.


Yeah I am a fan of it...really shines in the offseason though when I am doing 3D shoots.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> No way...all kids off if school today for election...place is crawling with paint ballers and atvers.
> 
> Joe


ugg that wont be good for daylight movement....


----------



## Charman03

Hope nicko has better weather than what it is here. Blood trail would be washed away


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^ I hope so too...

Been a mix of rain,sleet and snow since just after 11am here. Found it later, but lost a doe in the rain bit over 20 years ago. If we'd went another 50yds...


----------



## nick060200

Nick just for comparison here is a close up of my arrow with all lung on it. Compared to yours it's lighter in color and you can see bubbles. Yours does look pretty dark.


----------



## smokin x's

Good luck Nicko! Looks just like the arrow from a buck I shot 5 or so years ago. Quartering away, arrow entered behind the last rib on his right side and exited 8-10" behind his left shoulder. Single lung and liver. Although that buck reacted like a typical lung hit not like a stomach/liver shot. 


It was a good morning on local public land. 4 young bucks cruising between 8am and 11ish when the rain/sleet started. Biggest was a nice buck. Right side was broke off right above his brow tine. 3-4" brows, left side was out past his ear, 7-8" g2 and 3-4" g3. He had no mass at all, and had a small body. 

Everything about him looked 2.5 Y.O. If thats the case, with his rack size and attitude (broken beam) he should be a real bruiser in a couple years. 

Two of the other bucks were young legal bucks, one was a small 6 and the other was a wide 7 (I think) with very short tines. The 4th buck was a real small 4 point. 

It was a good morning, and it proved to me that my little public land pinch point honeyhole is still good once the bucks get on their feet cruising. Its a mid morning - mid day area. A big oak bench near the top of the mountain, hidden amongst an old clear cut thats crazy thick and terrain that is reminiscent of the area where Clinton, Potter, Lycoming, and Tioga come together. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I think he started looking around noon. So either he is dragging or still looking. Hopefully dragging.


----------



## PAbigbear

What a morning! This 2G State Forest Land fella came in and offered me 21 yard beautiful quartering away shot. I waited about 45 before climbing down to begin tracking. Went about 100 yards and a buck took off right on the blood trail. I couldn't believe it, so I immediately backed out and called my brother for help. When we resumed tracking we found him piled up 50' from where I stopped. Turned out it was another buck apparently coming in to mine who was already quite dead. As we were high-fiving another buck was coming in to investigate also. We didn't see him but could easily identify the sounds of antlers hitting the brush as he walked off. 20 1/8" inside spread, 182 pounds dressed.
View attachment 6293637


----------



## bucco921

Nice buck


----------



## smokin x's

PAbigbear said:


> What a morning! This 2G State Forest Land fella came in and offered me 21 yard beautiful quartering away shot. I waited about 45 before climbing down to begin tracking. Went about 100 yards and a buck took off right on the blood trail. I couldn't believe it, so I immediately backed out and called my brother for help. When we resumed tracking we found him piled up 50' from where I stopped. Turned out it was another buck apparently coming in to mine who was already quite dead. As we were high-fiving another buck was coming in to investigate also. We didn't see him but could easily identify the sounds of antlers hitting the brush as he walked off. 20 1/8" inside spread, 182 pounds dressed.
> View attachment 6293637


Congrats brother! They were certainly on their feet searching today. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

bigbear nice


----------



## full moon64

u guys seeing movement more midday now?


----------



## Matt Musto

PAbigbear said:


> What a morning! This 2G State Forest Land fella came in and offered me 21 yard beautiful quartering away shot. I waited about 45 before climbing down to begin tracking. Went about 100 yards and a buck took off right on the blood trail. I couldn't believe it, so I immediately backed out and called my brother for help. When we resumed tracking we found him piled up 50' from where I stopped. Turned out it was another buck apparently coming in to mine who was already quite dead. As we were high-fiving another buck was coming in to investigate also. We didn't see him but could easily identify the sounds of antlers hitting the brush as he walked off. 20 1/8" inside spread, 182 pounds dressed.
> View attachment 6293637


Great Deer Big Bear!! I love 2G, my favorite unit in PA.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck bigbear!

Pullin' for u to post pics of that buck Nick!


----------



## smokin x's

full moon64 said:


> u guys seeing movement more midday now?


Yesterday I shot my MD 8 point at 7:30 don't know how the rest of the morning would have played out. This morning I had 3 deer come by before it got light out, all from different directions, all by themselves. I assume they were all bucks, they never really stopped just a constant steady walk. 

From 8:30-11ish I had 4 different bucks cruise through, one that was young but would have been hard to pass on if he didnt break his right side off. Then the rain/sleet started and movement came to a stop for the next hr and a half. I called it quits once it got fairly heavy. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

PAbigbear said:


> What a morning! This 2G State Forest Land fella came in and offered me 21 yard beautiful quartering away shot. I waited about 45 before climbing down to begin tracking. Went about 100 yards and a buck took off right on the blood trail. I couldn't believe it, so I immediately backed out and called my brother for help. When we resumed tracking we found him piled up 50' from where I stopped. Turned out it was another buck apparently coming in to mine who was already quite dead. As we were high-fiving another buck was coming in to investigate also. We didn't see him but could easily identify the sounds of antlers hitting the brush as he walked off. 20 1/8" inside spread, 182 pounds dressed.
> View attachment 6293637



Stud buck! Congrats!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Bigbear.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Nice buck bigbear, congrats. Seems like I know a lot of nice 2G bucks taken this year...must be something in the water [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Congrats bigbear! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice one bigBear!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats BigBear


----------



## TauntoHawk

all these beautiful deer hitting the ground and I don't even have a window in my office :/


----------



## adr1601

PAbigbear said:


> What a morning! This 2G State Forest Land fella came in and offered me 21 yard beautiful quartering away shot. I waited about 45 before climbing down to begin tracking. Went about 100 yards and a buck took off right on the blood trail. I couldn't believe it, so I immediately backed out and called my brother for help. When we resumed tracking we found him piled up 50' from where I stopped. Turned out it was another buck apparently coming in to mine who was already quite dead. As we were high-fiving another buck was coming in to investigate also. We didn't see him but could easily identify the sounds of antlers hitting the brush as he walked off. 20 1/8" inside spread, 182 pounds dressed.
> View attachment 6293637


Congrats! That's a great deer anywhere in the state, but extra special on public.
I can really appreciate him.


----------



## nicko

Wish I had better news....went back to where I hit the buck starting at noon....some blood but not much where it stood when I hit it and white hair that looks like belly hair...absolutely no blood trail or hair of any kind to follow beyond the point of impact....all I had to go on was the last area I saw him walking through....grid searched that area and the steep drop off into the woods at the edge of the clearcut....no tracks or scuffled leaves to follow since he was walking, I didn’t bump him or see any deer run off, and no beds with any blood...looks like I just bleeped up the shot....disgusted with myself... if there was even an inkling of a blood trail, the snow that came down wiped that out ... short of a tracking dog, trying to get on the trail of that buck would be like the proverbial needle in a haystack with as much land as there is here and it being so thick....not sure I even want to keep hunting the next few days. With absolutely no blood trail to follow, I don’t have a clue where to look next but based on how this seems to of played out, it looks like the deer just kept on walking.

I mentioned earlier that I thought the exit hole was behind his rib cage bed body but in hindsight it looks like that was the entrance hole and the exit came out low and clip the belly hair. Despite the good blood on that arrow, I have doubts that I really got it in the vitals although I don’t know what I hit at this point but liver seems to be the most likely. I backed out feeling really good that I stood a very strong chance of recovering this deer. Disappointment is not even a fitting word.

View attachment 6293683
View attachment 6293685
View attachment 6293687



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

That looks like brisket hair?
Either way sorry for the loss and I think you made all the right choices.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bummer nicko...


----------



## nicko

Whether I decide to finish out the trip and hunt my remaining days I’ll sleep on. I’m conflicted about continuing to hunt knowing I may have made a fatal hit on a deer I may never find. But I’ll go out to same area tomorrow morning and sit the same tree and hope for a miracle he’s still alive and shows up again. I know that is highly unlikely but I also know there are a lot of coyotes on this property and if he is dead or even very weak, they will find him and take care of it and that may at least lead me to being able to recover something.


----------



## nicko

On another note, congratulations to everyone who’s sealed the deal today. I can at least pass along that calling has been extremely effective. This buck from this morning came in to the rattle pack. Rattling really seems to be getting their attention right now. He came in and was rubbing a tree right in front of me when I got my shot off.


----------



## jacobh

Man Nick aim sorry to hear it. Keep at it


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bigbear...that’s a stud SFL buck...congrats.

Nick, unless you’re planning tag soup now, meaning no more archery or rifle this season...you might as well get back on the horse. 

Why waist the rest of this trip knowing you might be back in the very same stand during rifle??

I️ know it’s easier to say it from my poison, but I’m sure you see the logic!

Good luck and be careful whatever you do!

Joe


----------



## pope125

Nick, hey we all been there trust me and if people say it never happen they have not been bowhunting very long . Its all part of what we do , at the end of the day you look at like you did everything you needed to do to find that deer . Bottom line you did your best , even harder doing it by yourself . Get back in the stand and shoot another one .


----------



## Charman03

He's out there nick, just gotta find him. Maybe some bird activity tomorrow will help you out. Look for birds circling


----------



## pope125

Just and update on the deer I was tracking yesterday , got a text around 3:30 telling me that the farmer cutting corn this morning found it . Pretty much said stunk really bad , and half the deer was pretty much gone . Also said it was not the deer he thought he shot . Smaller !!! From what he said the smell and being eating pretty bad , Im thinking it died yesterday afternoon some time .


----------



## Charman03

And I agree with bob, get back in your stand and redeem yourself. I was in the same place a few weeks ago


----------



## Charman03

pope125 said:


> Just and update on the deer I was tracking yesterday , got a text around 3:30 telling me that the farmer cutting corn this morning found it . Pretty much said stunk really bad , and half the deer was pretty much gone . Also said it was not the deer he thought he shot . Smaller !!!


Maybe it wasn't his deer?


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> Whether I decide to finish out the trip and hunt my remaining days I’ll sleep on. I’m conflicted about continuing to hunt knowing I may have made a fatal hit on a deer I may never find. But I’ll go out to same area tomorrow morning and sit the same tree and hope for a miracle he’s still alive and shows up again. I know that is highly unlikely but I also know there are a lot of coyotes on this property and if he is dead or even very weak, they will find him and take care of it and that may at least lead me to being able to recover something.


Chin up man. It happens even to the best. If you do this stuff for long enough it is going to happen. It happened to me last year and I was sick over it. Feeling bad over it just shows that you are a true sportsman... Stay at it


----------



## pope125

Charman03 said:


> Maybe it wasn't his deer?


Maybe not !! Anything is possiable . In 42 years of bowhunting you think you seen everything , I've learned a few things the last day or so .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bills pic really got to me...(lol)










Perfect wingman Bill....Helped me to super dad/husband today; everyone here loves a good fire...

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Whether I decide to finish out the trip and hunt my remaining days I’ll sleep on. I’m conflicted about continuing to hunt knowing I may have made a fatal hit on a deer I may never find. But I’ll go out to same area tomorrow morning and sit the same tree and hope for a miracle he’s still alive and shows up again. I know that is highly unlikely but I also know there are a lot of coyotes on this property and if he is dead or even very weak, they will find him and take care of it and that may at least lead me to being able to recover something.


I don't think anyone would begrudge you if you didn't punch your tag and got back in the stand. Give it another look tomorrow. That arrow had good blood on it and all is needed is a little bit of luck and before you know it you'll stumble right up on him in the thick stuff.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Bills pic really got to me..Helped me to super dad/husband today; everyone here loves a good fire...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Joe


Agree...started the woodstove this morning and we are all loving it!


----------



## Aspade17

12-Ringer said:


> Bills pic really got to me...(lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect wingman Bill....Helped me to super dad/husband today; everyone here loves a good fire...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Joe


Can't beat a good GSP... or 2









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Bills pic really got to me...(lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect wingman Bill....Helped me to super dad/husband today; everyone here loves a good fire...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Joe


Nothing like wood heat. Really feels good on a damp day like today.


----------



## full moon64

smokin x's said:


> Yesterday I shot my MD 8 point at 7:30 don't know how the rest of the morning would have played out. This morning I had 3 deer come by before it got light out, all from different directions, all by themselves. I assume they were all bucks, they never really stopped just a constant steady walk.
> 
> From 8:30-11ish I had 4 different bucks cruise through, one that was young but would have been hard to pass on if he didnt break his right side off. Then the rain/sleet started and movement came to a stop for the next hr and a half. I called it quits once it got fairly heavy.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


thx brother


----------



## 12-Ringer

Aspade17 said:


> Can't beat a good GSP... or 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes sir...:she’s our third!! She’s doing much better than I️ expected, just SLOW....

Joe


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Nothing like wood heat. Really feels good on a damp day like today.


Billy who that in your AVATAR man:zip:


----------



## Mathias

AJ from the shop in Bucks Co killed a slammer today. It's on FB I believe. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> Billy who that in your AVATAR man:zip:


All I can say is you can rest easy knowing the ******* Air Force is on the job.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> AJ from the shop in Bucks Co killed a slammer today. It's on FB I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Which FB page Matt?


----------



## Mathias

Bob and AJ's archery world. I got it via text. Not going to post.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

OK, done feeling sorry for myself. Today did not go as planned but this season comes once a year and I have 2.5 more days up here. 

Question.....for those of you with experience with coyotes, will they be vocal at all if they are on a kill? I hear them calling up here in the predawn darkness some days and I'm thinking they might be my last shot at locating this buck if it is dead.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> AJ from the shop in Bucks Co killed a slammer today. It's on FB I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good gawd. Do you know if that’s local, Matt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Give it hell Nick, you're good to go.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> Good gawd. Do you know if that’s local, Matt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard Tinicum.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Bob and AJ's archery world. I got it via text. Not going to post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


*WOW!!!!!!!!* That buck has mass mass mass. Outstanding deer!!!


----------



## Momentum man

nicko said:


> OK, done feeling sorry for myself. Today did not go as planned but this season comes once a year and I have 2.5 more days up here.
> 
> Question.....for those of you with experience with coyotes, will they be vocal at all if they are on a kill? I hear them calling up here in the predawn darkness some days and I'm thinking they might be my last shot at locating this buck if it is dead.


In my experience if they are working together for a kill then yes they will be vocal to work together. If he's dead they probably will just pick him apart. 

If you have bears in the area they will be on him too. Either way best of luck.


----------



## Ned250

PAbigbear - congrats!

Nick - ughhh, sorry man. I hear your pain, but I say dust’em off and get back in there.


----------



## Ned250

Holy crap - that AJ buck is a SLAMMER


----------



## Mathias

Ned250 said:


> Holy crap - that AJ buck is a SLAMMER


At least I know there are bucks out there.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Momentum man said:


> In my experience if they are working together for a kill then yes they will be vocal to work together. If he's dead they probably will just pick him apart.
> 
> If you have bears in the area they will be on him too. Either way best of luck.


Both coyotes and bear up here. If the deer is dead, it definitely will not go to waste.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Bob and AJ's archery world. I got it via text. Not going to post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Mid 160, 40+ on the mass, great buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckinthetruck

the last two pages I have read I thought it was days of my life ?


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I heard Tinicum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Lol! Literally just a few miles from where I hunt. Well, good to see nonetheless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

Well this season has been the slowest I can remember. Have only seen 1 shooter buck in 30+ sits. I haven’t felt like I was even in the game. Today it all changed. At 4pm the rain let up, and it got real quite. I started to rattle lightly. I didn’t want to sound like two giants, but more like to young intruders. I let out a series of short grunts, ... a lot ( I did this because I had a 4 point who grunted 100 times below me earlier in the week) within, minutes I saw a 100” 8 point emerge from the field and work my direction. He was 100 yards and coming quick. Then at 50 yards this guy stepped out. He cut the younger buck off and came right on a string. His ears were back, he was posturing and swaying as he walked. I drew at 40 yards as he was coming right at me, he turned slightly quartering at 35 yards and started to work out of my shooting lane. It was the only shot I had. I released and the arrow hit its mark. Soon as he ran I saw I got barely any penetration. Then he stopped at 67 yards and looked back. I was gonna hit him again, but he wobbled and stumbled out of sight. I knew it was it. My season went from the worst on record to my best in 3 minutes. The last thing my wife said to me was, “focus on what you have, not on what you don’t have”. Im very thankful for my family and a wife who supports me as I pursue my passions.
View attachment 6293855


----------



## Mathias

Family kill in Tennessee today. 
I'll be planting some food plots for them next year and hunting the farm. They are loaded with deer.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

View attachment 6293859


----------



## Mathias

Congrats blue, heck of a buck!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> *WOW!!!!!!!!* That buck has mass mass mass. Outstanding deer!!!


OMG :mg: monster


----------



## full moon64

bblue awsome


----------



## rambofirstblood

PAbigbear said:


> What a morning! This 2G State Forest Land fella came in and offered me 21 yard beautiful quartering away shot. I waited about 45 before climbing down to begin tracking. Went about 100 yards and a buck took off right on the blood trail. I couldn't believe it, so I immediately backed out and called my brother for help. When we resumed tracking we found him piled up 50' from where I stopped. Turned out it was another buck apparently coming in to mine who was already quite dead. As we were high-fiving another buck was coming in to investigate also. We didn't see him but could easily identify the sounds of antlers hitting the brush as he walked off. 20 1/8" inside spread, 182 pounds dressed.
> View attachment 6293637


congrats, nice one!


----------



## nicko

Holy moly blue! Awesome!!!!

Your wife is a wise woman.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Way to get it done bblue21


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Family kill in Tennessee today.
> I'll be planting some food plots for them next year and hunting the farm. They are loaded with deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Great deer Matt. But looks like an umbrella slipped its way into the pic. That thing should say “kapow” or “whap”.


----------



## davydtune

Great sit this evening 9 deer total, 3 bucks with one shooter...................I'll just say you can call "Wiffy McWifferson" :embara: pushing 140" ten point at 20 yards and freaking shoot under him :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## bblue21

Thank you all, I was reading all of your posts today and they were giving me hope. Nicko I kept checking back hoping for a positive outcome. Take it from me in 180 seconds your season can go from the worst to your best!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

View attachment 6293908

Shot a nice 8 on public again this year. First one I ever killed in the snow. Was a hunt I will never forget. Congrats to everyone who got it done. Leave for Ohio this weekend for 7 days of public grinding out there. Pretty pumped.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to those knocking them down


----------



## LetThemGrow

Way to go blue!!


----------



## davydtune

Congrats hunters, those are some nice bucks.


----------



## bucco921

Congrats guys.


----------



## treestandnappin

Saw more deer this afternoon in 2C then in the last 2 yrs. at least 4 bucks cruising and one chasing. Couple dozen does out as soon as it quit raining and snowing.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> OK, done feeling sorry for myself. Today did not go as planned but this season comes once a year and I have 2.5 more days up here.
> 
> Question.....for those of you with experience with coyotes, will they be vocal at all if they are on a kill? I hear them calling up here in the predawn darkness some days and I'm thinking they might be my last shot at locating this buck if it is dead.


You'll have to worry more about bears than coyotes up here. The doe I shot last week had the hinds chewed up less than 20 minutes after I shot her.


----------



## Applebag

Congrats to everyone. Tomorrow should be a great day to be in the woods. Good luck to those that can get out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Applebag said:


> Congrats to everyone. Tomorrow should be a great day to be in the woods. Good luck to those that can get out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping the ground is still white for a few hours today!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Blue and coop.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to everyone who is out trying to get it done this morning!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Got home from camp yesterday.had something disturbing happen to me.i was hunting public land had a ladder out.after a couple sits i figured i needed to move about 70yds.so after saturday mornings sit i got down moved the ladder had it in place in a double oak tree.i sat up there for a few minutes ranged a few trees and rocks so i knew what i had for the evening.i came back about 4 hours later i got up about half way and the brace that goes from the ladder to the tree came undone and it buckled fortunately no damage and i didnt fall so i got down and tightened it and back up i went.when i got in the stand i noticed a three musketeers candy bar wrapper stuck to the tree that i know was not there 4 hours earlier because about 3 inches from the wrapper i had cut 2 small branches.so im thinking someone was hoping id fall.this public land doesnt have any houses close by and i saw noone else around while i was there but this was a wake up call


----------



## 138104

Wow, that is horrible. Will never understand why someone would do that to another hunter.


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Got home from camp yesterday.had something disturbing happen to me.i was hunting public land had a ladder out.after a couple sits i figured i needed to move about 70yds.so after saturday mornings sit i got down moved the ladder had it in place in a double oak tree.i sat up there for a few minutes ranged a few trees and rocks so i knew what i had for the evening.i came back about 4 hours later i got up about half way and the brace that goes from the ladder to the tree came undone and it buckled fortunately no damage and i didnt fall so i got down and tightened it and back up i went.when i got in the stand i noticed a three musketeers candy bar wrapper stuck to the tree that i know was not there 4 hours earlier because about 3 inches from the wrapper i had cut 2 small branches.so im thinking someone was hoping id fall.this public land doesnt have any houses close by and i saw noone else around while i was there but this was a wake up call


People suck. Risk killing or injuring someone over a deer hunting spot. I once had a ladder on private land and someone pulled all the pins holding the sections together. I approached it in the dark but I always scan my stands with my light before I climb.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

PAKraig said:


> Hoping the ground is still white for a few hours today!


We still got a dusting in the valley here. The mtn where I shot mine ended up with over 2 inches.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Wow, that is horrible. Will never understand why someone would do that to another hunter.



Also why hunters feel the need to steal trail cameras and tree stands , and trespass .


----------



## 12-Ringer

treestandnappin said:


> Saw more deer this afternoon in 2C then in the last 2 yrs. at least 4 bucks cruising and one chasing. Couple dozen does out as soon as it quit raining and snowing.


It only takes one hottie to change things dramatically...


----------



## smokin x's

I've been set up in my pinch point honeyhole since 4:30. Nothing so far. It might be a tough day, yesterday they cut about half the corn that's about 2 miles from me. Corn field was loaded with deer on my drive by this morning. 

This is out the back of my stand. That pine tree is 12 yds, I'm about 16' up and it's at eye level. That's before it gets real steep too! 

Hopefully ill get to lay eyes on a decent mountain buck today! Ill be in until mid afternoon. Activity here usually stops after lunch. 

Good luck this morning to those out!









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

bowhuntercoop said:


> We still got a dusting in the valley here. The mtn where I shot mine ended up with over 2 inches.


Great job on your buck and congrats! 

Yes, things are perfectly white here this morning. Not much action yet though...


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Also why hunters feel the need to steal trail cameras and tree stands , and trespass .


sad state of affairs indeed, makes it so much clearer to me why some move away from the nonsense...sure it exists everywhere to some degree, but applying the sheer law of statics, the more people in any given area, the more a-holes likely to be in the group....

there was another thread running a while back about "SECRET" public land spots...what an oxymoronic statement...More likely, YET TO BE DISCOVERED is the proper reference, yet some folks protect as if it there own land....years ago I found an 30-acre parcel of township property nestled in a very deer rich area. I hunted it for three years untouched by anyone other than whomever I took in with me. A nearby landowner sold off a small piece of her property and someone built a home in there. About 5 month after the home was complete yellow posted signs surrounded that 30 acre parcel. Landowner thought he was going to walk out his backyard into his personal paradise...we had several run-ins, some involving police and deputy warden...in a sense we both lost because I shared the location and access points with several and now that 30-acre parcel is packed. Go in there in the dark and turn on a headlight and it looks like the city skyline with all of the reflective tacks and ribbons.

Some, but I HOPE many of you on this thread might not believe this, but I posted a few pics here, on this thread...one member recognized something in the photo and soon began to "scout" that area himself...

SOME people SUCK - that is for sure....I wish I could afford get away from it all, but that is looking less and less like a possibility all of the time...whether it is family, work, proximity to quality care for Camille, etc...just seems like I'll be dealing with this type of bologna for as long as I decide to bowhunt, especially suburbia....

my cousin's buddy got a good deer last night, don't have permission to share, but it is a good one...said he was on an all day sit, popped his umbrella up around noon and waited out the rain, buck cruised by as soon as the rain stopped. Its a nice one...


Joe


----------



## arrowflinger73

This fog in 1b needs to burn off so I can see more than 30yds









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Other than bears trashing my camera's,I've never had a stand or camera stolen.Not saying it doesn't happen around here or that people are more honest.It has far more to do with the fact that a lot less people see them.The older I get,the less tolerance I have for people.The less around,the better.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Some, but I HOPE many of you on this thread might not believe this, but I posted a few pics here, on this thread...one member recognized something in the photo and soon began to "scout" that area himself...
> 
> SOME people SUCK - that is for sure....I wish I could afford get away from it all, but that is looking less and less like a possibility all of the time...whether it is family, work, proximity to quality care for Camille, etc...just seems like I'll be dealing with this type of bologna for as long as I decide to bowhunt, especially suburbia....
> 
> 
> Joe


I can't say I'm not surprised, Joe. It's really amazing what lengths guys will go to just to get a spot, public or private. I've jokingly tried to get my wife to move, but in reality I was mostly serious, but family is obviously the deciding factor. I would love to live in a big game rich state like CO, SD, MT, etc. but that just isn't going to happen. 

I had an opportunity to hunt my dad's buddy's farm up in Hellertown. I was told there is another guy that sometimes hunts it, but that I was welcome to hunt it as well. I went up Sunday to look around and check out a few spots I had identified via GE that would be good. Sure enough, stands in each location for different wind. Obviously the guy that had permission was serious about this small farm and judging by my dad's friend's response, he didn't really know how serious this other hunter was. I for one would hate to have another hunter all of a sudden gain access to one of my spots and show up during the rut, so I politely declined the invitation even though my dad said not to worry about the other hunter. I'm not a big believer in Karma, but I do believe in paying it forward. Plus that golden rule thing too. Seems guys are willing to do just about anything for some bone. Granted, big antlers are nice, but it isn't worth getting into pissing matches over them. Life is too short for that crap.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Congrats to those knocking them down


Yep,some really nice bucks fellas.Way to go Bigbear.Those bigwoods trophies are special.


----------



## TauntoHawk

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Got home from camp yesterday.had something disturbing happen to me.i was hunting public land had a ladder out.after a couple sits i figured i needed to move about 70yds.so after saturday mornings sit i got down moved the ladder had it in place in a double oak tree.i sat up there for a few minutes ranged a few trees and rocks so i knew what i had for the evening.i came back about 4 hours later i got up about half way and the brace that goes from the ladder to the tree came undone and it buckled fortunately no damage and i didnt fall so i got down and tightened it and back up i went.when i got in the stand i noticed a three musketeers candy bar wrapper stuck to the tree that i know was not there 4 hours earlier because about 3 inches from the wrapper i had cut 2 small branches.so im thinking someone was hoping id fall.this public land doesnt have any houses close by and i saw noone else around while i was there but this was a wake up call


That is just terrible. 

Story: I had on private land, an issues with a neighbor once, not really sure why he just didn't like us hunting his deer as our stands weren't even visible from his property. He just stopped at the truck one day and told me the section of woods wasn't big enough for my father and I to hunt it with him. Well the farmer wants us here and we're on his land so i will respectfully have to disagree, I even told him I wasn't even hunting bucks as my tag was filled I merely was out for a doe as he kept going on about this 7pt he was after. He told me "I know where all your stands and cameras are at your just cutting the deer off before they get to my land". Next week our camera went missing, I told the farmer who stormed over and got into it with his neighbor who of course didn't admit to the camera theft (wish he woudln't have confronted him). Next week there was caution tape wrapped around both or stands which I assume was some juvenile warning which I had to take down in the dark. Next week I went without my father and went to climb into his stand and the ladder came clean off the tree, as I was only on the second rung i just hoped off and let it crash in the dark. Every single strap but the bottom one had been cut. 

Pulled everything and never hunted there again, the fact a hunter would try and injure or kill a man and steal his property over hunting 10 acres that wasn't even good hunting. I lost a lot of zeal for hunting locally and small properties, I've had other not as threatening issues with people and it literally sucks the life out of hunting and ruins it for me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> I can't say I'm not surprised, Joe. It's really amazing what lengths guys will go to just to get a spot, public or private. I've jokingly tried to get my wife to move, but in reality I was mostly serious, but family is obviously the deciding factor. I would love to live in a big game rich state like CO, SD, MT, etc. but that just isn't going to happen.
> 
> I had an opportunity to hunt my dad's buddy's farm up in Hellertown. I was told there is another guy that sometimes hunts it, but that I was welcome to hunt it as well. I went up Sunday to look around and check out a few spots I had identified via GE that would be good. Sure enough, stands in each location for different wind. Obviously the guy that had permission was serious about this small farm and judging by my dad's friend's response, he didn't really know how serious this other hunter was. I for one would hate to have another hunter all of a sudden gain access to one of my spots and show up during the rut, so I politely declined the invitation even though my dad said not to worry about the other hunter. I'm not a big believer in Karma, but I do believe in paying it forward. Plus that golden rule thing too. Seems guys are willing to do just about anything for some bone. Granted, big antlers are nice, but it isn't worth getting into pissing matches over them. Life is too short for that crap.


One thing you might consider is reaching out to the hunter...he may already be tagged out....forge a relationship...not sure how far Hellertown is for you, but if he lives close he'll still get a majority of the time there by himself anyway...just something to think about..I agree with your Karma analogy and I don't believe nice guys finish last...they have a little more to deal with sometimes, but it usually works itself out. Better to judge the situation after you meet the hunter....sounds like an awesome opportunity.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> That is just terrible.
> 
> Story: I had on private land, an issues with a neighbor once, not really sure why he just didn't like us hunting his deer as our stands weren't even visible from his property. He just stopped at the truck one day and told me the section of woods wasn't big enough for my father and I to hunt it with him. Well the farmer wants us here and we're on his land so i will respectfully have to disagree, I even told him I wasn't even hunting bucks as my tag was filled I merely was out for a doe as he kept going on about this 7pt he was after. He told me "I know where all your stands and cameras are at your just cutting the deer off before they get to my land". Next week our camera went missing, I told the farmer who stormed over and got into it with his neighbor who of course didn't admit to the camera theft (wish he woudln't have confronted him). Next week there was caution tape wrapped around both or stands which I assume was some juvenile warning which I had to take down in the dark. Next week I went without my father and went to climb into his stand and the ladder came clean off the tree, as I was only on the second rung i just hoped off and let it crash in the dark. Every single strap but the bottom one had been cut.
> 
> Pulled everything and never hunted there again, the fact a hunter would try and injure or kill a man and steal his property over hunting 10 acres that wasn't even good hunting. I lost a lot of zeal for hunting locally and small properties, I've had other not as threatening issues with people and it literally sucks the life out of hunting and ruins it for me.


damn...that's crazy...I know its a lot of work, but there would have been a full blown investigation into that situation...I watched the PGC investigate a bear harvest...let me tell you something... when they want to figure something out, they have the tools and manpower to do so...and that's the PGC, I'd imagine LEOs have much more at their disposal....i guess the trick is convincing anyone other than the victim that it is worth the effort....

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> damn...that's crazy...I know its a lot of work, but there would have been a full blown investigation into that situation...I watched the PGC investigate a bear harvest...let me tell you something... when they want to figure something out, they have the tools and manpower to do so...and that's the PGC, I'd imagine LEOs have much more at their disposal....i guess the trick is convincing anyone other than the victim that it is worth the effort....
> 
> Joe


I was pretty taken back by what happened to me on Saturday Joe,never had an issue in PA.i will surely check my stands from now on im glad the stand didnt wait till i got my big azz up there to collapse.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> One thing you might consider is reaching out to the hunter...he may already be tagged out....forge a relationship...not sure how far Hellertown is for you, but if he lives close he'll still get a majority of the time there by himself anyway...just something to think about..I agree with your Karma analogy and I don't believe nice guys finish last...they have a little more to deal with sometimes, but it usually works itself out. Better to judge the situation after you meet the hunter....sounds like an awesome opportunity.
> 
> Joe


That's a good point. Hellertown is a bit of poke for me so it wouldn't be a spot that I would hunt with regularity. I'll try that. Good advice, thanks.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Bob and AJ's archery world. I got it via text. Not going to post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The mass on that thing is unreal!!!


----------



## dougell

I forgot but I did have a ladder stick stolen one time.It was in a spot where I'd hunted for several years in a private residential community.The week prior,I had a camera there and got a picture of a guy walking by.I knew the guy and he was a royal PIA.He puts two climbers at the base of trees about 100 yards apart and hunts one or the other every day,ruining a good spot in a hurry.I was hoping he wasn't planning on hunting there but found a camera right after I put the stick up.I made sure the camera got me on film so he knew I hunted that spot.He called Archer58 and complained that I hung a stand 10 feet from his which was nonsense because he hadn't even put a stand up.You're supposed to put your hunter number on your stand on this property and I had a number on the stand I planned on putting up but it wasn't on the sticks.I called the guy myself and he was pretty non- confrontational so I conceded the spot to him and even gave him my cell number in case he needed help getting a deer out.I also told him,I get the ladder stick out it would be a while because the only days I had were Saturdays and I'd be hunting for the next few weeks.I usually use a climber but this tree had a big knot at the bottom and he couldn't use that tree either.Well,over the next two weeks,he called and complained 37 times to security and different people because there was no number on the stick.I went out one morning before work and put my number on it from the top to the bottom.That ticked him off so he stole the bottom two sections and loosened the strap on the top that was locked on with a cable.I went strait to his house but he was too much of a coward to answer the door.I called my buddy who's a twp cop and paid him a visit the next day,eventually getting a confession.It was only a $59 ladder stick but I had him arrested and had his hunting permit pulled out of principle.I still kill a couple doe in there every year but spend most of my season on public land where I never see a soul.


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats Blue and Coop, those are some awesome deer!


----------



## smokin x's

First and only deer of the day so far. Just had a tank of an 8 sneak in to 30 yds before I saw him. I was so worried about him getting my wind and rushing a shot before he got behind me where I have no shots at all that I forgot to adjust my sight. He was at 18 and I shot him for 30. Clean miss. Dang it! I guess it wasn't meant to be. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> I can't say I'm not surprised, Joe. It's really amazing what lengths guys will go to just to get a spot, public or private. I've jokingly tried to get my wife to move, but in reality I was mostly serious, but family is obviously the deciding factor. I would love to live in a big game rich state like CO, SD, MT, etc. but that just isn't going to happen.
> 
> I had an opportunity to hunt my dad's buddy's farm up in Hellertown. I was told there is another guy that sometimes hunts it, but that I was welcome to hunt it as well. I went up Sunday to look around and check out a few spots I had identified via GE that would be good. Sure enough, stands in each location for different wind. Obviously the guy that had permission was serious about this small farm and judging by my dad's friend's response, he didn't really know how serious this other hunter was. I for one would hate to have another hunter all of a sudden gain access to one of my spots and show up during the rut, so I politely declined the invitation even though my dad said not to worry about the other hunter. I'm not a big believer in Karma, but I do believe in paying it forward. Plus that golden rule thing too. Seems guys are willing to do just about anything for some bone. Granted, big antlers are nice, but it isn't worth getting into pissing matches over them. Life is too short for that crap.


I had a situation like that when I first started archery hunting. I got access to a large farm and didn't have any other spots other than public in SEPA. I noticed other stands set up and asked the farmer for the contact information of the hunter. We talked, worked out a plan and hunted the property together....even putting on drives for each other during gun season. Sometimes reaching out to the other hunter can let you gauge if the property is worth your time (nice guy or butthole) and sometimes you might even make a new hunting buddy.


----------



## dougell

smokin x's said:


> First and only deer of the day so far. Just had a tank of an 8 sneak in to 30 yds before I saw him. I was so worried about him getting my wind and rushing a shot before he got behind me where I have no shots at all that I forgot to adjust my sight. He was at 18 and I shot him for 30. Clean miss. Dang it! I guess it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


those single pin sights are great for 3D but not for hunting in my experience.I had the same thing happen years ago.Depending on your bow,18 should be pretty close to 30 but I'd ditch the slider.


----------



## yetihunter1

yetihunter1 said:


> I had a situation like that when I first started archery hunting. I got access to a large farm and didn't have any other spots other than public in SEPA. I noticed other stands set up and asked the farmer for the contact information of the hunter. We talked, worked out a plan and hunted the property together....even putting on drives for each other during gun season. Sometimes reaching out to the other hunter can let you gauge if the property is worth your time (nice guy or butthole) and sometimes you might even make a new hunting buddy.


oops guess I was a little late on that advice as Joe beat me too it....


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> That is just terrible.
> 
> Story: I had on private land, an issues with a neighbor once, not really sure why he just didn't like us hunting his deer as our stands weren't even visible from his property. He just stopped at the truck one day and told me the section of woods wasn't big enough for my father and I to hunt it with him. Well the farmer wants us here and we're on his land so i will respectfully have to disagree, I even told him I wasn't even hunting bucks as my tag was filled I merely was out for a doe as he kept going on about this 7pt he was after. He told me "I know where all your stands and cameras are at your just cutting the deer off before they get to my land". Next week our camera went missing, I told the farmer who stormed over and got into it with his neighbor who of course didn't admit to the camera theft (wish he woudln't have confronted him). Next week there was caution tape wrapped around both or stands which I assume was some juvenile warning which I had to take down in the dark. Next week I went without my father and went to climb into his stand and the ladder came clean off the tree, as I was only on the second rung i just hoped off and let it crash in the dark. Every single strap but the bottom one had been cut.
> 
> Pulled everything and never hunted there again, the fact a hunter would try and injure or kill a man and steal his property over hunting 10 acres that wasn't even good hunting. I lost a lot of zeal for hunting locally and small properties, I've had other not as threatening issues with people and it literally sucks the life out of hunting and ruins it for me.


Wow. All I can say.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> oops guess I was a little late on that advice as Joe beat me too it....


Still sound advice nonetheless. Thanks!


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> damn...that's crazy...I know its a lot of work, but there would have been a full blown investigation into that situation...I watched the PGC investigate a bear harvest...let me tell you something... when they want to figure something out, they have the tools and manpower to do so...and that's the PGC, I'd imagine LEOs have much more at their disposal....i guess the trick is convincing anyone other than the victim that it is worth the effort....
> 
> Joe


Honestly I never really thought about contacting anyone that morning, I was more saddened than angry if you can believe it that people can act this way over hunting. I've had other issues not to that degree honestly I don't know how if I've ever had a local SE PA property that didn't have an asterisk or some kind of headache as part of the deal with hunting there. Its why I virtually spend all my available hunting time going away. The places I have in NY to hunt absolutely don't have the same buck potential but I have larger tracts with friendly land owners, friendly hunters in spots I share access and Ive never locked a stand or camera on a tree up and the only theft or damages Ive faced has been from a bear that liked to chew on Cuddiebacks.


----------



## smokin x's

dougell said:


> those single pin sights are great for 3D but not for hunting in my experience.I had the same thing happen years ago.Depending on your bow,18 should be pretty close to 30 but I'd ditch the slider.


I've been using a slider for 5 years now and that's the first time I've ever done that. 18 and 30 should normally be close, but not with my set up. 594gns 62lbs @ 27.5" not sure on speed but its slow! Lol 




Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

A bit of humor for this time of the season...

http://wiredtohunt.com/2016/11/08/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-rut-hunter/


----------



## TauntoHawk

smokin x's said:


> First and only deer of the day so far. Just had a tank of an 8 sneak in to 30 yds before I saw him. I was so worried about him getting my wind and rushing a shot before he got behind me where I have no shots at all that I forgot to adjust my sight. He was at 18 and I shot him for 30. Clean miss. Dang it! I guess it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I tried 5 pin, a single, 3 pin back to a single and now have a 2 pin.. The G5 that has a fixed pin and 1 slider, the pin brightness leaves a lot to be desired but the concept is excellent always have my 20 pin and the slider runs from 30-60 and I have markers on the tape labeled at every 5yd. for hunting a 20 and under and a 30ish is all thats needed in 99.8% of my situations and for the like 3 times ive shot over 30yds its been easy to range and dial to the yardage and shoot that way. Never got comfortable with a multi but also hated adjusting the single in the moment or have it bumped off 20 and not knowing


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> I tried 5 pin, a single, 3 pin back to a single and now have a 2 pin.. The G5 that has a fixed pin and 1 slider, the pin brightness leaves a lot to be desired but the concept is excellent always have my 20 pin and the slider runs from 30-60 and I have markers on the tape labeled at every 5yd. for hunting a 20 and under and a 30ish is all thats needed in 99.8% of my situations and for the like 3 times ive shot over 30yds its been easy to range and dial to the yardage and shoot that way. Never got comfortable with a multi but also hated adjusting the single in the moment or have it bumped off 20 and not knowing


I have a MBG ascent 2 pin with the floater. I find it's the best for the type of shooting and hunting I do. I rarely shoot over 30 at deer so I have the bottom set for that and the top for 20. If I do decide to shoot longer distances, the situation will have to be perfect and I'll use the time to adjust the pin accordingly. I like the clear sight picture with the 2 pins, but also the option to stretch it out during practice sessions. I looked at the G5 but much prefer the MBG.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> I have a MBG ascent 2 pin with the floater. I find it's the best for the type of shooting and hunting I do. I rarely shoot over 30 at deer so I have the bottom set for that and the top for 20. If I do decide to shoot longer distances, the situation will have to be perfect and I'll use the time to adjust the pin accordingly. I like the clear sight picture with the 2 pins, but also the option to stretch it out during practice sessions. I looked at the G5 but much prefer the MBG.


Yeah I love the concept but G5 didn't execute it the best but when I got it there wasn't many maybe no other options for that type of sight as there is now and I got a good price. I will mostly like go with MBG or Spot Hogg versions on my next bow


----------



## 12-Ringer

smokin x's said:


> I've been using a slider for 5 years now and that's the first time I've ever done that. 18 and 30 should normally be close, but not with my set up. 594gns 62lbs @ 27.5" not sure on speed but its slow! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


switched over this year to the BG Ascent Verdict - WOW.....best site I've ever looked through....set at ~24 its in the kill zone good from 5~35..but if I have to move to 40 or more, a quick spin is all it takes...typically, with those longer shots you do have a little more time for considerations than you do with the closer range...haven't screwed up anything yet, but have only shot at one deer with it too (lol)

Joe


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> I have a MBG ascent 2 pin with the floater. I find it's the best for the type of shooting and hunting I do. I rarely shoot over 30 at deer so I have the bottom set for that and the top for 20. If I do decide to shoot longer distances, the situation will have to be perfect and I'll use the time to adjust the pin accordingly. I like the clear sight picture with the 2 pins, but also the option to stretch it out during practice sessions. I looked at the G5 but much prefer the MBG.


Where did you find the 2 pin head?


----------



## Live4Rut

Got it done on public land again this year. What a great week of hunting we’ve had! Congrats to everyone sitting at home and good luck to those hitting their stands!
View attachment 6294381



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Some fantastic P.A. public land bucks hitting the ground this week. Getting on a good public land buck in this state is impressive and definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hunted the same spot i goose egged on yesterday morning. 3 buck and 2 doe this morning...haven't set eyes on a buck older than about 1 1/2 yet on any of the 3 places i hunted!? Last deer i saw was at 6:47am, a lone buck...was dead after that till i left around noon.


Property i used to hunt for over 20yrs, we had some issues with other hunters as well. A permanent stand that was in use for many years we called "the hotel" for some odd reason acquired a shotgun pellet infection during archery season in it's main support beams. Stand was built like a tank and it didn't compromise it but....W T F?

Same property, same stand just prior to rifle season my 1st or 2nd season of hunting, a fella decided to duct tape off an area with a few messages in sandwich bags that he was hunting here the 1st day of rifle. Spot he "picked" was a stones throw away from "the hotel". The 1st morning he was there...and even pointed his rifle towards me and my father. At the least...he never hunted there again.

Same property, my own permanent stand several years later during rifle season. Another fellow came in after me...in the dark and setup 50yds directly below me. I shined my flashlight at him but he had not seen it...when it got light enough to see he got a surprise i guess you might say. He stayed there a while but eventually moved. Came over and said he was sorry, didn't realize there was a stand there. No harm done....i saw everything he had up to that point well before it got close to him anyway:wink:


I feel bad for you nicko...i was hoping you were going to return with good news. Think most of us have lost a deer and felt like **** over it......get back out there and knock 1 over bud!

Congrats to the lucky few the last few days who christened an arrow. For the rest of us...GOOD LUCK! I see atleast 2 all day sits in my near future.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats live4rut.

Buck got hit right in front of the house while I was out posting some land. The PETA kinda chick across the road has the snapped of antler. My 6 year old grandson saw it, said it was “ kinda big” ,,funny. Waiting on a pic.


----------



## r2kauffman

I was planning on sitting all day until this guy showed up. He’s not the biggest buck around, but I’m happy with him! 2A Washington county













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> I tried 5 pin, a single, 3 pin back to a single and now have a 2 pin.. The G5 that has a fixed pin and 1 slider, the pin brightness leaves a lot to be desired but the concept is excellent always have my 20 pin and the slider runs from 30-60 and I have markers on the tape labeled at every 5yd. for hunting a 20 and under and a 30ish is all thats needed in 99.8% of my situations and for the like 3 times ive shot over 30yds its been easy to range and dial to the yardage and shoot that way. Never got comfortable with a multi but also hated adjusting the single in the moment or have it bumped off 20 and not knowing


There's pros and cons to both and I think it really depends on what you're hunting. I really liked my Axcel Accutouch slider...I could really dial it in once I found the right tape. Kinda wish I didn't sell it. My accuracy improved quite a bit with it. I would set it at 27 and was good to out to almost 40 and even killed my bull with it last year. Kinda the point blank range approach. This year though I went back to my 5-pin Armortech. For deer here in the east, it's a great sight and even for spot and stalk out west, it would probably be the right choice. I thought I was tempting fate and decided to switch back to a 5-pin for elk this year, but ironically I killed this year's bull very similarly to last year's and a slider would have been just fine.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats r2.


----------



## alancac98

Had a whole set - stand and steps taken one year by a kid who's Dad owned the neighboring property. I had permission to hunt a guys land after I help him build a retaining wall behind his house. I drove my 4-wheeler on a well used gas well road that everyone and his brother uses. I passed the kid on my way to my stand and he followed me and confronted me where I parked to wall back into my stand. The next week, everything was gone when I went in. Called LEOs but without proof it was him, I could do nothing about it. Now, a camera accompanies every set I have. Yes, people suck. It wasn't even his damn property, yet he thought he owned everything.


----------



## yetihunter1

r2kauffman said:


> I was planning on sitting all day until this guy showed up. He’s not the biggest buck around, but I’m happy with him! 2A Washington county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, that's a great buck!


----------



## Mathias

Knocking them down!
Congrats coop, live4rut & r2k.

At this point in my life I don't think any behavioral issue could surprise me. Sad state of affairs. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> Where did you find the 2 pin head?


Classifieds​ here


----------



## renagde

Congrats r2k!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats guys on more great bucks. Just found out 1 of 2 bucks I'm chasing is no longer around. Shot by neighbor, great guy, happy for him. 

View attachment 6294511


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> Where did you find the 2 pin head?


I think you just take the third pin out of a 3 pin slider.


----------



## pope125

Truck is all loaded expect for over night bag , and the bow , few more arrows to fling before I leave . This trip has been a long 5 year wait , just hoping its better than my last month hunting in Pa .


----------



## pope125

Congrats to the guys that have killed the last few days . Good luck to everyone still hunting . Probably my last post till 11/26, only reason most guys on here could careless because this is a Pa thread.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Good luck pope. I’m headed for ohio this weekend. Can’t wait till I have enough points to hunt Iowa. Have fun out there and enjoy it!


----------



## Mathias

Post some pics Bob. 
You'll love the ecoboost on the trip.

LTG, still one with your name on it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Coop, good luck in Ohio. I have buds that have been leading for years now 
I told them I'm on board next year.
My season sounds like Bob's.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Leasing....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Knock down a big one Bob.


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Congrats to the guys that have killed the last few days . Good luck to everyone still hunting . Probably my last post till 11/26, only reason most guys on here could careless because this is a Pa thread.


Don't worry Bob, I will miss ya haha. Knock em dead over there!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Post some pics Bob.
> You'll love the ecoboost on the trip.
> 
> LTG, still one with your name on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Love that engine !!!


----------



## PA_ENGR

Can't wait for daytime temps in the 20's friday!


----------



## fap1800

Good luck, Bob. Shoot a biggun. I'm looking forward to IL next week myself as my PA season has been very unmemorable short of me kicking the pooch on a slam dunk shot a few weeks back.

I do have Friday off so here's to hoping something turns around with the cold temps coming in.


----------



## jays375

Well that fat lady is getting ready.At a loss currently.


----------



## jason03

Is there anything listed anywhere on nexts years archery season dates?


----------



## Charman03

jason03 said:


> Is there anything listed anywhere on nexts years archery season dates?


Count back from thanksgiving


----------



## LetThemGrow

Out for a quick sit, low odds but better to than staying home. 

View attachment 6294537


Pope...I dream of hunting Iowa. Love to see pics from there so post up!


----------



## KylePA

Good luck to those hunting tonight have seen some action so far.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bob more will be interested than you think...hope you have a good signal and choose to share a lot!!!

I’ll be looking for your updates!


----------



## bucco921

Congrats everybody.

GL Pope.


----------



## full moon64

smokin x's said:


> I've been using a slider for 5 years now and that's the first time I've ever done that. 18 and 30 should normally be close, but not with my set up. 594gns 62lbs @ 27.5" not sure on speed but its slow! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I used slider for 15 years,,,now shoot 3 pin,,that happen too me too with single


----------



## full moon64

Live4Rut said:


> Got it done on public land again this year. What a great week of hunting we’ve had! Congrats to everyone sitting at home and good luck to those hitting their stands!
> View attachment 6294381
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats rut.... my first hunt of year will be tomorrow..Been taking care of health issues..Im good too go:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman757

Anyone hunt Wayne county?
I have family that live in Equinunk ?so
Is the deer,bear, turkey hunting good up there?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## River420Bottom

Another State Forest buck, my wife's younger brother got a good one tonight, second buck with a bow at 14 years old hunting the big woods.. 
View attachment 6294581

View attachment 6294583


----------



## fap1800

River420Bottom said:


> Another State Forest buck, my wife's younger brother got a good one tonight, second buck with a bow at 14 years old hunting the big woods..
> View attachment 6294581
> 
> View attachment 6294583


Great buck! One of these days I gotta get up there to hunt...get away from these small parcel suburbia hunts.


----------



## full moon64

River420Bottom said:


> Another State Forest buck, my wife's younger brother got a good one tonight, second buck with a bow at 14 years old hunting the big woods..
> View attachment 6294581
> 
> View attachment 6294583


awsome


----------



## LetThemGrow

Dandy!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Congrats to all who have tagged out. Great looking deer! 
Curious how Nicko is doing?


----------



## jg420

Great buck. I have suburban spots in Chester and Montgomery county that I shoot does on. Camp though is in Bradford county, and that's where we hunt bucks! Big deer and WAY more rewarding!!!


----------



## rambofirstblood

congrats guys , some good bucks going down.


----------



## smokin x's

Congrats guys on the kills! Some good bucks are falling this week. Tomorrow is my last day off work, and my last day to get it done on SF land. After the miss this morning I'm not expecting much. I feel like that was my chance this year. I usually get one chance at a good buck a year, and more times than not it just doesnt happen for one reason or another. 


I still love to get out every chance I get, especially in the state forest. Its beautiful country, and you never know what true monster could be coming around the next tree. 



Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

River420Bottom said:


> Another State Forest buck, my wife's younger brother got a good one tonight, second buck with a bow at 14 years old hunting the big woods..
> View attachment 6294581
> 
> View attachment 6294583


What area of the state forest? Wouldn't be south central area would it?

Reason I ask, is that buck looks eerily similar to a big 9 I had walk within 10 yds of me last year. Just so happened to be the Sunday after archery went out. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

12-Ringer said:


> switched over this year to the BG Ascent Verdict - WOW.....best site I've ever looked through....set at ~24 its in the kill zone good from 5~35..but if I have to move to 40 or more, a quick spin is all it takes...typically, with those longer shots you do have a little more time for considerations than you do with the closer range...haven't screwed up anything yet, but have only shot at one deer with it too (lol)
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe, ill have to look into that sight. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

full moon64 said:


> I used slider for 15 years,,,now shoot 3 pin,,that happen too me too with single


Its the first time Ive ever forgot to adjust for yardage. Both in the woods and on the range. 

I shot MBO class for years and never once forgot to dial yardage. 

This buck had me off my game this morning. He was a bruiser, which normally isn't enough to get me not thinking straight. But I think the fact that he was at 30 yds and coming fast by the time I realized he was there, was a big influence. As was the fact that I was so focused on getting drawn on him and getting him stopped before he caught my wind that I completely had a brainfart. 

I know better than that. Ugh! Its frustrating and I cant help but kick myself for it. Left and right was golden, just barely missed high. That ones gonna eat at me for a while. He would have been my biggest PA buck to date, and was close competition for my second best buck anywhere with any weapon. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Get ready boys, bottom falling out of temps and pressure on the rise...if things go as planned I’ll be nestled in my HBS all day Friday hoping something happens...


----------



## nicko

Great bucks hitting the ground. Congrats to all. Seeing these public land bucks will make you think twice about hunting public land for sure. 

Bob, definitely post updates if you can. A big part of this thread is living vicariously through others. We would love to hear how it’s going.

Today started off very slow. My morning sit in the same stand as yesterday was completely dead which I am not entirely surprised about. I stunk that area up very well looking for that buck so not seeing anything it’s not a shock. 

The president of this lease plants food plots every year. The main food plots are on pipeline trails that are wide open and drivable. When I Walked back to my car after my morning sit, , I decided to take a quick peek down the pipeline. About 80 yards out was a small deer which I identified as a button buck. I backed out and let it be and went to another stand I had. With the wind being all over the place, I climbed out of that stand and drove back to the area where the pipeline food plot was. Looking down the pipeline I saw another deer l, a spike buck. I thought “this is the only place I am seeing deer today” so I might as well sit up here for The afternoon. 

Over the course of 3 1/2 hours, I had either ethe button buck or spike buck in the food plot pipeline at any given time sometimes together. I played with the spike buck a lot. When he started to leave and got 150+ yards out I started grunting and rattling. He came running in on the string and walked right past me and kept going looking for the flight. When you got to 100 yards out, I did the same calling sequence again and here he comes again. Walks right past me and keeps going. I let them go hundred yards into the third time and Bam here he comes again. This time he decides to hang out and just eat in the food plot again. 

It wasn’t until 4 o’clock but I started to see other deer. A doe popped up at the bottom of the food plot pipeline and about 4:30, I saw a buck pushing the button buck off of the food plot. I wanted a closer look at him so I rattled and grunted and here he comes just like every buck I’ve seen on this trip. He ended up being a 2 1/2 year-old six pointer and he freshened a scrape right beneath my tree about 6 yards away from the stand. I opted to pass on him. I sat on the food plot pipeline for five and half hours but the last hour was the most productive.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Get ready boys, bottom falling out of temps and pressure on the rise...if things go as planned I’ll be nestled in my HBS all day Friday hoping something happens...


 Based on weather forecasting, I left my brand new Cabela’s Berber fleece pullover and pants at home. It looked like overkill based on the projected forecast. Now the wind is picking up tomorrow and will be stiff on Friday morning with 20° temperatures. Damn weatherman!!!!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

View attachment 6294759

View attachment 6294761

View attachment 6294763


Here are some better pictures instead of my crappy cell phone picture I uploaded. Got a busy next few days before I leave for Ohio. It’s looking like I should be hitting it prime time out there. If I’m lucky enough to get it done out there il start a new thread and throw some pics up for everyone to see. Good luck to everyone in the next couple days. Weather looks awesome! Shoot straight!


----------



## smokin x's

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 6294759
> 
> View attachment 6294761
> 
> View attachment 6294763
> 
> 
> Here are some better pictures instead of my crappy cell phone picture I uploaded. Got a busy next few days before I leave for Ohio. It’s looking like I should be hitting it prime time out there. If I’m lucky enough to get it done out there il start a new thread and throw some pics up for everyone to see. Good luck to everyone in the next couple days. Weather looks awesome! Shoot straight!


Awesome pics and congrats! 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> Based on weather forecasting, I left my brand new Cabela’s Berber fleece pullover and pants at home. It looked like overkill based on the projected forecast. Now the wind is picking up tomorrow and will be stiff on Friday morning with 20° temperatures. Damn weatherman!!!!


never trust a weatherman.


----------



## full moon64

bowhuntercoop :thumbs_up


----------



## LetThemGrow

Humidity 100% this morning, everything is wet. Shifting wind also. But it's all about time on stand with 3 days left. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## River420Bottom

smokin x's said:


> What area of the state forest? Wouldn't be south central area would it?
> 
> Reason I ask, is that buck looks eerily similar to a big 9 I had walk within 10 yds of me last year. Just so happened to be the Sunday after archery went out.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Tionesta, ANF


----------



## smokin x's

Good luck to anyone getting out today! 

Its my last full day off work. I'm in until dark tonight. This spot is usually only good mid morning till mid day. But you can't kill em at home. 

I'm hoping the 8 from yesterday comes back and gives a chance for redemption. Its doubtful, but you never know!

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

View attachment 6294997


----------



## jays375

Might have to start checking out places for next year.In the middle part of the state.Hunting around home just isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Another foggy morning here in 1b along the Allegheny River

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jays375

Anybody hunt around Hillsgrove?


----------



## River420Bottom

arrowflinger73 said:


> Another foggy morning here in 1b along the Allegheny River
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm sure that's a scenic setup, good luck.


----------



## smokin x's

Heard a ton of yotes this morning before light. First I've heard them in this area. 3 diff groups, quite a few in each group. I'm hoping one comes by within range

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## skully1200

Exciting day yesterday and so far this morning. Lots of small buck activity. Had chances at 2 different bucks I passed up. Hopefully don't regret that. Just need a big boy to step up. Sitting all day, work tomorrow, part day Saturday. Good luck everyone.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 6294759


Really dig that pic. Congrats!


----------



## smokin x's

Heavy fog and light drizzle moving in. Its def colder than the high 30's that was predicted here in 5A. 

Young spike came through grunting his head off about 45 mins ago. 

Should be a good day in the woods as long as this drizzle doesn't turn to rain

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

First deer of the day just cruised through...nice 2yr old 8pt. 

View attachment 6295039


----------



## yetihunter1

LetThemGrow said:


> First deer of the day just cruised through...nice 2yr old 8pt.
> 
> View attachment 6295039


Goodluck out there!


----------



## smokin x's

LetThemGrow said:


> First deer of the day just cruised through...nice 2yr old 8pt.
> 
> View attachment 6295039


Good luck! 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Good luck to those that are out. Hoping to see some success pics soon. I have off tomorrow and am contemplating an all day sit. The wife, who has off as well, has given me the go ahead to go all day, but I'm thinking I may take her out to breakfast after we get the kids off and then slip into the stand around 10 or so.


----------



## vonfoust

Good luck everyone that's out. Pope, please post updates on your hunt in Iowa.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Good luck everyone that's out. Pope, please post updates on your hunt in Iowa.


I agree.Who cares if it's not in Pa.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Fortune fell in my lap and I will be able to hunt tomorrow, unfortunately I had agreed to some family things both tomorrow evening and on Saturday ages ago so now when it opens Up that id have the time to get 3hrs north to my Uncles for 2 days during the rut i cant. My father has been hunting our one local private spot this week and its deader than dead so I will head to public I've never hunted. Scouted last year between archery and rifle and liked what I saw


----------



## skully1200

Definitely slowed down here. Haven't seen anything since 9:00. The way yesterday, and this morning were, I still like it could happen at any minute. And so we wait..

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

My phone wasnt showing any precipitation at all in the forecast for today when I left the house at 3:30. So my rain gear got left at home. It felt good this morning. It started with a heavy fog and drizzle. Ended up switching over to rain/sleet around 9 and hasnt let up. I got down a little after 11. I was freezing and wet, couldnt do it anymore. 

Had a young spike come in around 8 this morning, nothing after that. The 9th is usually really good to me. Today the weather on my phone let me down. Ive got Saturday morning yet, but I gotta be at work by 9:30. My luck ill have a giant bedded with a doe at 70 yds both facing me when I gotta get down. Not sure if I'm gonna go or not. 

State forest land is out, itd be an hr drive from where I park to get to work and about a 45 min hike. That leaves me with about an hr of stand time lol. 



Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

smokin x's said:


> My phone wasnt showing any precipitation at all in the forecast for today when I left the house at 3:30. So my rain gear got left at home. It felt good this morning. It started with a heavy fog and drizzle. Ended up switching over to rain/sleet around 9 and hasnt let up. I got down a little after 11. I was freezing and wet, couldnt do it anymore.
> 
> Had a young spike come in around 8 this morning, nothing after that. The 9th is usually really good to me. Today the weather on my phone let me down. Ive got Saturday morning yet, but I gotta be at work by 9:30. My luck ill have a giant bedded with a doe at 70 yds both facing me when I gotta get down. Not sure if I'm gonna go or not.
> 
> State forest land is out, itd be an hr drive from where I park to get to work and about a 45 min hike. That leaves me with about an hr of stand time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Cant tell you the amount of ties Ive carried rain gear and never used it only to not have it the day I needed it. lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Cant tell you the amount of ties Ive carried rain gear and never used it only to not have it the day I needed it. lol


The umbrella is SO much easier to pack and use...just be sure to set it high enough so that when you stand and draw your bow the top limb isn't hitting the umbrella.....don't ask me how I know about that.....:zip::mg:.....I usually stand on my seat to fasten it...could be a problem on state game and forest lands because of the screw in piece, but a few quick mods in the garage with a nylon strap and block of wood and you're good....even with the DIY adaption,,,packs way easier than an extra rain suit...usually in my cases my pack is heavy/packed enough for all day sits...adding extra cloths "just in case" isn't a reasonable option...the umbrella takes up very little space, in fact, I can slide it in the water bottle holder on my pack and fasten it down with the strap, never even goes "in" the pack. I've heard some complain about them in wind and I do have to wonder if they have ever tried one or are just relying on reasonable prediction. I can tell you, I haven't had an issue, even in 20+ MPH winds in KS when I was on a field edge...lashed down, it stayed where I put it...a little noise in the wind sure, but nothing different sounding that the wind blowing through the branches.

Something for folks to think about...

Joe


----------



## jg420

jays375 said:


> Anybody hunt around Hillsgrove?


My camp is 20 min from Hillsgrove. Last week we went 4 for 4 on nice 8 points. Best week of archery we had in the 15 years Ive owned my camp. Plenty of nice bucks around the area, and loads of Doe this year!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> The umbrella is SO much easier to pack and use...just be sure to set it high enough so that when you stand and draw your bow the top limb isn't hitting the umbrella.....don't ask me how I know about that.....:zip::mg:.....I usually stand on my seat to fasten it...could be a problem on state game and forest lands because of the screw in piece, but a few quick mods in the garage with a nylon strap and block of wood and you're good....even with the DIY adaption,,,packs way easier than an extra rain suit...usually in my cases my pack is heavy/packed enough for all day sits...adding extra cloths "just in case" isn't a reasonable option...the umbrella takes up very little space, in fact, I can slide it in the water bottle holder on my pack and fasten it down with the strap, never even goes "in" the pack. I've heard some complain about them in wind and I do have to wonder if they have ever tried one or are just relying on reasonable prediction. I can tell you, I haven't had an issue, even in 20+ MPH winds in KS when I was on a field edge...lashed down, it stayed where I put it...a little noise in the wind sure, but nothing different sounding that the wind blowing through the branches.
> 
> Something for folks to think about...
> 
> Joe


tree umbrellas are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## goathillinpa

Smart man. That will earn you points for down the road. I did this same thing this year on a Saturday, After that she was trying to find time for me to go hunting.



fap1800 said:


> Good luck to those that are out. Hoping to see some success pics soon. I have off tomorrow and am contemplating an all day sit. The wife, who has off as well, has given me the go ahead to go all day, but I'm thinking I may take her out to breakfast after we get the kids off and then slip into the stand around 10 or so.


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> tree umbrellas are worth their weight in gold.


what brand??


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> what brand??


I'll check and get back to you...mines in my tote in the back of the SUV

Joe


----------



## Billy H

You guys and the wives. I will say my wife packs my lunch each day as long as I promise to leave.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> You guys and the wives. I will say my wife packs my lunch each day as long as I promise to leave.



Yessir!!! I wear the pants in my family!!

(just in case my wife decides to get on AT; she tells me which pants to wear and when)


----------



## LetThemGrow

After seeing just 1 deer in 7 hours, the rain ended my stay. Back out tomorrow morning if the wind isn't too awful.


----------



## yetihunter1

LetThemGrow said:


> After seeing just 1 deer in 7 hours, the rain ended my stay. Back out tomorrow morning if the wind isn't too awful.


How bad does it have to be to keep you out? At my hunting spot it will be 15mph with 25 mph gusts. Im gonna go for it, breaking out all the heavy windproof gear.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was/still debating going out before dark for the last 1 1/2-2hrs. Still raining though and just hard enough to be a pia. Not looking like it's gonna stop before dark either. This rain popped out of almost nowhere it seems...and what they call "showers" started as drizzle around 10 turned a bit more steady and has been at it all day.

It gonna be a cold one tomorrow...10-20mph winds coupled with temps in the low 30's at best. I'm gettin a chill just thinkin bout it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

yetihunter1 said:


> How bad does it have to be to keep you out? At my hunting spot it will be 15mph with 25 mph gusts. Im gonna go for it, breaking out all the heavy windproof gear.


Won't keep me from going...but what i see or don't see may change how long i stay out. I've had luck in the wind before but more often than not I've seen little to nothing.


----------



## LetThemGrow

yetihunter1 said:


> How bad does it have to be to keep you out? At my hunting spot it will be 15mph with 25 mph gusts. Im gonna go for it, breaking out all the heavy windproof gear.


If deer aren't moving I will likely take a break part way thru day. I'm sorta forced to be out there, schedule didn't allow the first few days of Nov when I prefer to hunt.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> How bad does it have to be to keep you out? At my hunting spot it will be 15mph with 25 mph gusts. Im gonna go for it, breaking out all the heavy windproof gear.


Wasn't overly pleased to see the wind once i finally get a day I can get out.. Might have to use the IWOM tomorrow in the climber if I plan to sit all day


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Wasn't overly pleased to see the wind once i finally get a day I can get out.. Might have to use the IWOM tomorrow in the climber if I plan to sit all day


I normally get down mid day for a minute just to move around and get the blood flowing before getting back up.....can only do a true dark to dark if the wind isn't trying to freeze me to death


----------



## doublelung76

Shot this big 7 Tuesday morn.too many big hills to get him out so I went old school, hang'em and skin'em in the woods,all quartered up=easy walk.i know I gotta invest in a deer cart.anybody selling one on the classifieds,haha.action slowed up in 5-c Thursday-saturday with the warm weather and full moon,but rut is in full swing now


----------



## TauntoHawk

Father shot a buck tonight, that makes my day. Man has perseverance that's for sure, he's been putting in all day sits and it was the first legal buck he's seen. Nice 2yr 8pt that went down fast. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

TauntoHawk said:


> Father shot a buck tonight, that makes my day. Man has perseverance that's for sure, he's been putting in all day sits and it was the first legal buck he's seen. Nice 2yr 8pt that went down fast.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to doublelung ....and Taunto's pop!


Near my neck of the woods...a mature 9pt was taken yesterday afternoon by a honda civic. Somewhere nearby the hunter who had been pursuing him for the last few years is weeping.
More seriously though, quite a crowd had gathered with more than a few willing to relieve the buck of his head gear. A police officer on scene kept things in line until the pgc arrived and took the buck away. The honda owner was shook up a bit but unharmed.


----------



## TauntoHawk

TauntoHawk said:


> Father shot a buck tonight, that makes my day. Man has perseverance that's for sure, he's been putting in all day sits and it was the first legal buck he's seen. Nice 2yr 8pt that went down fast.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Northern 5C around lake Ontelaunee. He's been hunting this farm for 12yrs and never killed a buck until today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> You guys and the wives. I will say my wife packs my lunch each day as long as I promise to leave.


She never paid any mind to me hunting when kids weren't involved. Two little boys forces me to carry some of the weight. And like Von...my old lady tells me what to wear and when. :wink:


----------



## 13third

My advice on tree umbrellas is the field and stream brands are the best. Far superior mounting system and just one strap for around the tree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Great bucks


----------



## nicko

These young bucks have been absolute suckers for grunting and rattling. Blind called in a four pointer this morning that walked within 10 yards of me and never knew I was there. Blind called another little nub buck where I barely even had the grunt tube out of my mouth and suddenly he was emerging from the brush. He passed within 5 yards of me and never knew I was there. I was walking through a new area I had never been on before on this property and set up to do some calling when I got impatient and decided to take a walk to see where the bend in the road lead to. As I turned the corner which is only about three minutes or so after I stop calling, There was an eight pointer just standing there. Obviously I was not able to get a shot off. But in 45 minutes I spent just taking a walk on this new area, I saw three deer and one of them a shooter. I will be back there tomorrow morning but not in a tree… winds are forecast to be at 20 miles an hour with 20° temperatures at daybreak… Going to be a chilly one. I will hunt until 12 noon tops and then head home.


----------



## smokin x's

12-Ringer said:


> The umbrella is SO much easier to pack and use...just be sure to set it high enough so that when you stand and draw your bow the top limb isn't hitting the umbrella.....don't ask me how I know about that.....:zip::mg:.....I usually stand on my seat to fasten it...could be a problem on state game and forest lands because of the screw in piece, but a few quick mods in the garage with a nylon strap and block of wood and you're good....even with the DIY adaption,,,packs way easier than an extra rain suit...usually in my cases my pack is heavy/packed enough for all day sits...adding extra cloths "just in case" isn't a reasonable option...the umbrella takes up very little space, in fact, I can slide it in the water bottle holder on my pack and fasten it down with the strap, never even goes "in" the pack. I've heard some complain about them in wind and I do have to wonder if they have ever tried one or are just relying on reasonable prediction. I can tell you, I haven't had an issue, even in 20+ MPH winds in KS when I was on a field edge...lashed down, it stayed where I put it...a little noise in the wind sure, but nothing different sounding that the wind blowing through the branches.
> 
> Something for folks to think about...
> 
> Joe





13third said:


> My advice on tree umbrellas is the field and stream brands are the best. Far superior mounting system and just one strap for around the tree
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. I didn't even think of one of those. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

TauntoHawk said:


> Northern 5C around lake Ontelaunee. He's been hunting this farm for 12yrs and never killed a buck until today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congrats to your dad! 



Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

nicko said:


> These young bucks have been absolute suckers for grunting and rattling. Blind called in a four pointer this morning that walked within 10 yards of me and never knew I was there. Blind called another little nub buck where I barely even had the grunt tube out of my mouth and suddenly he was emerging from the brush. He passed within 5 yards of me and never knew I was there. I was walking through a new area I had never been on before on this property and set up to do some calling when I got impatient and decided to take a walk to see where the bend in the road lead to. As I turned the corner which is only about three minutes or so after I stop calling, There was an eight pointer just standing there. Obviously I was not able to get a shot off. But in 45 minutes I spent just taking a walk on this new area, I saw three deer and one of them a shooter. I will be back there tomorrow morning but not in a tree… winds are forecast to be at 20 miles an hour with 20° temperatures at daybreak… Going to be a chilly one. I will hunt until 12 noon tops and then head home.


I never get much of a response from blind calling. 

But a couple doe bleats and grunts have caught the attention of, and brought into range every buck Ive called to this year. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

doublelung76 said:


> Shot this big 7 Tuesday morn.too many big hills to get him out so I went old school, hang'em and skin'em in the woods,all quartered up=easy walk.i know I gotta invest in a deer cart.anybody selling one on the classifieds,haha.action slowed up in 5-c Thursday-saturday with the warm weather and full moon,but rut is in full swing now


congrats dl76


----------



## rambofirstblood

congrats to dad taunto


----------



## rambofirstblood

Another 11 hour sit today, saw a few small bucks.
High of 26 tomorrow and I will break out the HBS for sure.
good luck everyone.


----------



## skully1200

Pretty disappointing day. Had good small buck activity for the morning, and then things shut down after 9am. Saw a spike at about 2:30, and that was it. Long 11 hours. Work tomorrow, and then one last chance on Saturday. Probably won't get into the woods til after 9, waiting for child care, but hopefully they move all day. Starting to regret passing that wonky racked buck yesterday. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6295577

View attachment 6295579

View attachment 6295581

Just hauled this big old boy off a ridge 1.2 miles in... my best friend laid down a good one this evening, has seen this buck for two weeks since the rut started kicking and was able to seal it tonight, perfect shot, and a very deserving hunter on the other end of the bow..


----------



## K_pap21

Great bucks guys. I'm sure I'm not the only one with one day long sit left for Saturday. I know there's two dandies around my stand. I plan to do some rattling/use some estrous scents. What is everyone having success with?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great bucks, congrats fellow hunters!!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats dl76 and Taunto


----------



## Ebard22

Bundle up boys it's gonna be a frigid one!


----------



## fap1800

Strapped in for the ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

2 does and 2 fawns slunk thru out of range below me. Turkey chorus when they hit the ground was really neat. Now it's just the sound of wind...

View attachment 6295813


----------



## jays375

I'm in a major dead zone.Between last year's water truck massacre.The logging done this past spring..Plus that later summer dry spell.Just not many deer .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Guys i got a question on youth licenses.i wanna take my boy up for rifle season he is 13.does he need a hunter safety course or does PA have an apprenrice license like Ohio has that u can get for kids?


----------



## arrowflinger73

Last evening got dark so I got down and made my way to the power line which I use as my way in. When I reach the edge of it I can see a buck tending a doe (more light out in the open). So I drop my pack nock an arrow and get out my doe bleat. I gave a few bleats he started my way and then went back to his doe. I was losing light fast so start walking to him bleating. I made it to the path on the power line and closed the distance down to about 30 yards but just to dark to see him. After a couple minutes the jig was up and they were out. All in all very cool experience was like spot and stalk hunting out west. (It was the buck in the photo)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Guys i got a question on youth licenses.i wanna take my boy up for rifle season he is 13.does he need a hunter safety course or does PA have an apprenrice license like Ohio has that u can get for kids?


Mentored youth program should cover him. 1 gun you carry then let him use. Can transfer yourdoe tag to him. That's my understanding?


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Guys i got a question on youth licenses.i wanna take my boy up for rifle season he is 13.does he need a hunter safety course or does PA have an apprenrice license like Ohio has that u can get for kids?


 At 13 He has to get a junior license which according to the book he needs to take the course. As on par for Pa. nonsensical regulations a mentored youth can go afield without having to complete a course. At least that’s my interpretation of it. Like I said typical pa. Could be interpreted another way by someone else.


----------



## LetThemGrow

The turkeys made it down off the ridge and fed by about 75 yards...

I've seen a few does with fawns. No antlers. 

View attachment 6295835


----------



## jacobh

Billy they now have a adult mentor program so ai don't think age matters. I believe below 16 he can buy a youth mentor license but has to sit with adult and use the adults gun. He has his own buck tag but like LTG said he can shoot a doe on adults doe license


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Snowing pretty good here in 1B. Good luck to those who are out


----------



## palmatedbuck04

LetThemGrow said:


> Mentored youth program should cover him. 1 gun you carry then let him use. Can transfer yourdoe tag to him. That's my understanding?


Thanks LTG so does he need a license and a tag or does he just use mine?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Billy they now have a adult mentor program so ai don't think age matters. I believe below 16 he can buy a youth mentor license but has to sit with adult and use the adults gun. He has his own buck tag but like LTG said he can shoot a doe on adults doe license


Thanks Scott,so his youth mentor license will come with a buck tag?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

From what i just read the mentored youth program is for 7-11 year olds.12 and up need a junior license requiring a hunter safety coarse.guess he is out for this year


----------



## Billy H

Never mind I see you found it.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> You better make a call Darren. Just trying to spare you some grief. According to the book mentored youth is issued to kids 7 to 11 years old. Mentored adult is for those over 18. Check this link. Scroll down through it.
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/LicensesandPermits/Pages/LicenseTypes.aspx


Ya i saw that looks like he needs hunter safety course.i think im seeing it the same way ur Billy


----------



## KylePA

Strapped in for the ride in 5c. Two does at first light that were super spooky and a 4 and 6 point feeding together without a care in the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ya i saw that looks like he needs hunter safety course.i think im seeing it the same way ur Billy


That sucks for you guys. I’m all for hunter education. The way Pa. has it set up just seems asinine to me.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> That sucks for you guys. I’m all for hunter education. The way Pa. has it set up just seems asinine to me.


In Ohio u can get kids an apprentice license for up to 3 years to see if they like it and want to keep hunting.After the 3 years is up and they want to keep hunting then they have to have the hunter safety course and purchase the youth license


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> At 13 He has to get a junior license which according to the book he needs to take the course. As on par for Pa. nonsensical regulations a mentored youth can go afield without having to complete a course. At least that’s my interpretation of it. Like I said typical pa. Could be interpreted another way by someone else.


I thought they fixed that gap? Typical PA, could hunt mentored under 12 and over 18. Couldn't hunt mentored as a teenager though. I remember them talking about that. I would call teh PGC.


----------



## dougell

Awesome buck river.I blew the afternoon off and didn't see a thing but my kid had two bucks and 6 or 7 doe come by him right before dark.He ended up making a nice shot and killed the closest doe.He's been in a tree three times this fall and killed a buck and a doe.I told him he needs to start marketing the deer magnet he keeps in his pocket.It's almost embarrassing.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I thought they fixed that gap? Typical PA, could hunt mentored under 12 and over 18. Couldn't hunt mentored as a teenager though. I remember them talking about that. I would call teh PGC.


Pretty sure he needs a HTE and a junior license.


----------



## skezskoz

Not as windy as expected up here in 3D, just an occasional strong gust. Quiet morning so far. Good luck to those who are out and congrats to the guys who scored already, some real nice bucks hitting the ground.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Pretty sure he needs a HTE and a junior license.


Yep thats what im seeing


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> That sucks for you guys. I’m all for hunter education. The way Pa. has it set up just seems asinine to me.


It could be done better.I tried getting my son into a bowhunter ed class last year but you can't take any HTE until you're 11.He turned 11 on 7-26 and there was a class on 7-25.The system wouldn't let me register him because he was one day from turning 11.I called the PGC and while they really did try to help,they wouldn't give him an exception because that was actually a regulation.Shortly after,they allowed it to be done online but you had to be at least 16.Because of that,most people would needed it,did it online so it was really hard finding him a class.We got him certified this past summer but it was a real PIA.The best advise I could give is,if you think your kid will hunt,get him in shortly after turning 11.


----------



## fap1800

Well I threw in the towel. Nothing moving even after I changed stands. Wind is really howling, but I was hoping I’d catch a buck cruising. Not the case. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Yep thats what im seeing


Sorry for the bad info. I truly thought there was no gap. 

I'm climbing down, enough is enough. The size of the dead stuff blowing down is a little much for my liking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Guys i got a question on youth licenses.i wanna take my boy up for rifle season he is 13.does he need a hunter safety course or does PA have an apprenrice license like Ohio has that u can get for kids?


needs to take the course, get his card and get a junior licenses....mentor is only good under 12 and over 18 (over 18 only good 2x or 3x - can't remember exactly). I am uniquely familiar with the youth end of it because Ty's birthday is in the middle of spring turkey, he could not use the mentor tag after he turned 12, even though it was in the middle of the season. Good luck finding a course this time of year....
https://www.register-ed.com/programs/25?

Joe


----------



## bucco921

Brutally windy in 2B this morning...and not a single deer sighting.


----------



## Billy H

Should be a better day tomorrow in 5C. Temps in the teens to start out,,with a 5mph NNW Breeze.


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> Awesome buck river.I blew the afternoon off and didn't see a thing but my kid had two bucks and 6 or 7 doe come by him right before dark.He ended up making a nice shot and killed the closest doe.He's been in a tree three times this fall and killed a buck and a doe.I told him he needs to start marketing the deer magnet he keeps in his pocket.It's almost embarrassing.


He might want to start, I think he is the deer magnet haha congratulations again..


----------



## Mathias

IWOM kinda day









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> IWOM kinda day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Been in mine all day. These things are amazing 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Darrin a mentor tag does come with his own buck tag yes. He can shoot spike or bigger with it. Then if u have a doe tag he can shoot a doe with your tag. A mentor is unable to apply for their own doe tags. I think the tag is like $3 or something. Hope this helps



QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1106428117]From what i just read the mentored youth program is for 7-11 year olds.12 and up need a junior license requiring a hunter safety coarse.guess he is out for this year[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

I think you could hunt nekked in these things!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> I think you could hunt nekked in these things!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I need one of those, wasn't too bad in my Sitka fanatic this morning with a bunch of first lite underneath but it gets pretty bulky and my feet were frozen. Looks like a good item for the Christmas list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Matt we are in Md for tomorrow and have the iwoms ready to go


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6296249

8 months old and already kicking ass.. great pup, two more limits for him


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Matt we are in Md for tomorrow and have the iwoms ready to go


When you get back let's touch base as would like to check out before ordering. Goodluck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Sure thing brother I get home Sunday afternoon so anytime next week


----------



## dougell

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6296249
> 
> 8 months old and already kicking ass.. great pup, two more limits for him


That's awesome at 8 months.We have a 12 week old GSP who's gonna start tagging along on some hunts within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Mathias

Awesome pic^

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

It was an artic morning in Potter. 22 degrees to start with 20 mph winds and snow. I knew it was going to be howling so I decided I was not even getting into a tree and hundred from the ground. I only cut one set of fresh tracks and ended up walking up on a small six-point along with another deer staring at me from the timber 40 yards away. 

By 10 AM, the temp had dropped to 15. I decided to pull up tent stakes and set my compass to home. All in all, this was a really good trip. I saw bucks every day, four legal buck, and one shooter for me which as you know got away from me. Doe movement seemed to only take place within the last 15 to 20 minutes of the day, they just were not active or moving at all. Movement as a whole was very limited. 

Strangely, I did not see any type of rut like activity. No chasing, no harassing, and no bucks in tow when does those were open and visible. Not to say it’s not taking place I just didn’t see anything.


----------



## 138104

My son's junior license certification says they need to have hunter's safety or be a prior license holder. If a youth had a mentor license, wouldn't that meet the requirement?


----------



## skinner2

Well tomorrow will be my last sit for the early archery season. I will be going to my best stand . I always see deer there , guess I am trying to decide if I want to put out any estrous scent or not. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## nicko

skinner2 said:


> Well tomorrow will be my last sit for the early archery season. I will be going to my best stand . I always see deer there , guess I am trying to decide if I want to put out any estrous scent or not. Anyone have any suggestions?



I say do it. If tomorrow is the last day of the first part of the season in your area, you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## CBB

If it's your best spot it means it's a high traffic area deer frequent. No need for scent. Goodluck


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Anybody else question there sanity in the wind today?

I may have had my best and only chance at a good buck in archery this afternoon. I hunted the river bottom near home...and damn the wind was cold blowing across it. I hadn't seen a thing all day and with about 10 minutes or so of legal shooting light left i decided to pack it in just a tad early and get out of the cold/wind. 

I walked across the field and after making it to the other side I turned to look behind me......and guess what, a young doe(looked about fawn size) had entered the field, with a nice buck not far behind. And of course they had came into the field on a trail 23yds from where i previously was 5 minutes earlier..:doh: 

Not sure how many points he had for sure but i think i saw atleast 8, he wasn't all that wide at maybe 15-16" but he was most definitely taller than he was wide. He had a bit of rut neck and was a bit stupid...but not stupid enough. He saw me and slowly got closer, getting darker by the minute at that point. He closed to about 50yds and walked broadside before turning his attention back to the doe. They ran back the way they had come and out sight...then i hear something in the weeds not 15yds away on my side of the field and watched them re-enter the field, him right behind her nose to the ground.

I almost didn't go out at all today...but it was worth it.

Was going to go somewhere else for saturday but i'm thinking i might as well try it there again. Didn't seem to be spooked and that does gotta be pretty close if she ain't ready...you never know. Low percentage hunting spot but it almost paid off big time!


----------



## rambofirstblood

Sat all day in 1b
no deer till 3pm makes a long cold day.
Small 7 point was off the menu, wish he would find a girlfriend, I've seen him 5 times in the last 2 weeks.
good luck everyone


----------



## TauntoHawk

KylePA said:


> I need one of those, wasn't too bad in my Sitka fanatic this morning with a bunch of first lite underneath but it gets pretty bulky and my feet were frozen. Looks like a good item for the Christmas list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely the biggest advantage is the feet. I could always stay "warm enough" with proper layering. But the feet giant boots and piles of socks weren't always practical or would cause sweat that just made them more cold. The fact my feet are inside I wear the same boots I wear turkey hunting with one pair of wool socks and they stay recliner with slippers level of cozy. 

When I explained that the coldest part of my day is the hike in and out when I take my IWOM out my buddy ordered one right away. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Although warm only saw 2 spikes, a fox and squirrels. 
We did see a mature, heavy racked stud crossing a cornfield a short distance from home this evening.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Today was solid. Started on public 5B about 1.25mi in but the tree I picked for my climber was swaying more than a boat lost at sea. By 9am I was really re-thinking the all day thing even though I liked my spot. Remembering I have millennium stand in a giant tree down in a protected bowl on the property where my father killed yesterday I thought I'd set out for there. 

Got in at 11 and took a nap in my nice wind shelter stand until a heard deer running. 3 yearling bucks chasing a doe right under me. They were really going for a bunch of scrubs grunting and wheezing at each other. That was about 12:30 and all was quiet until 4:30 when I heard a true smashing and trashing across the hollow and there was a stud 9pt hot on a doe. He put on a show over the next 15min while he stayed hot on that doe working up through the brush but the thickness just wouldn't give me a shot. At one point he was at 19yds but he needed to be a few feet closer to be in a clean hole and his body was still obstructed by brush. He grunted, roared, snort wheezed, scraped and rubbed.. but never left that doe

I have a few pics of this deer in August in velvet and haven't seen him show since. Gotta love the rut how they just appear up out of the leaves one day. I don't encounter many mature deer so just seeing one in full rut is enough fun for me even without a shot. can't get out tomorrow it's my son's 1st birthday party and I need to assist getting ready.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

By the looks of the debris field and fluid, it appears one got blasted at the end of my neighbors driveway while we were out. Hoping it wasn’t a shooter....


----------



## KylePA

Cold and crunchy this morning. Goodluck today!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Walking out the door soon.


----------



## skully1200

My wife has to work today, so I am waiting for my parents to come over to stay with my 2 year old daughter. I probably won't make it to the stand til 9:00 or so. Hope they're up all day.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Chilly but calm...after the roaring wind yesterday. Can really hear those squirrels today. :wink: Had a yearling pass thru at first light, too far and dim for a pic. 

View attachment 6296797


----------



## nicko

I opted for sleep today. Good luck to those who are out.


----------



## jays375

Don't know what to think.Been the most I hunted in about 5 years.Activity has been very poor the past few weeks.It was tough getting out of bed.Even tougher preparing for the cold.See what the morning brings.After almost two solid weeks of hunting,spirits are low.


----------



## CBB

All 3 archers in the house have got our bucks so I slept in and going to work for a bit. Then taking the boy out for some doe patrol. Gotta hunt the last day. 

Work and wait all year and it's over in a flash.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Balmy 14° here in 1b in stand 10 min and young 5pt cruised by

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

CBB said:


> All 3 archers in the house have got our bucks so I slept in and going to work for a bit. Then taking the boy out for some doe patrol. Gotta hunt the last day.
> 
> Work and wait all year and it's over in a flash.


Same here two tags filled. Opted to stay in this morning. Sleeping in is a foreign concept for me. My internal clock has me up before 5 AM everyday. One doe tag left that’ll get me out late season if I want. Two deer in the freezer is usually enough.

Good luck to those that are out.


----------



## arrowflinger73

2 more bucks cruising just youngins 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Had some come through before first light but never seen them. Then had some chasing at a distance but couldn't see what it was.


----------



## 138104

Had 2 bucks come through with noses to the ground. Neither reacted to the can and grunts and just kept going.


----------



## skinner2

Had 2 mature doe under me for 20 minutes. I was hoping a buck was following them. I should of shot one of them.


----------



## skully1200

Made it to the stand by 8:15. Not ideal, but could be worse. Bumped one doe that I saw on the way in. Pretty crunchy walking. I've seen one unidentified deer running at a distance since I settled in. Thursday all the action quit at 9:00. It's a lot colder today though. Hopefully that helps.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## skully1200

Small buck sniffing his way through the woods. Couldn't get a great look at him, but it's nice to know something is on its feet.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Saw a few doe families and 2 yearlings, then quiet. Frozen and some things to take care of, so down I go. Back out after lunch.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## tyepsu

I missed a nice buck last night, right before shooting light was up. I'd guess he was 3 1/2 and mid 120s to low 130s. I have a single pin sight and have it set at 20 yards. He took a path that put him around 30 yards. I held the pin in the middle of his lungs and shot right under him. He didn't spook too bad. I decided to sleep in this morning and wait for it to warm up a bit. Just got into my stand 15 minutes ago. Sitting until I get a shot or until dark.


----------



## Billy H

View attachment 6296897


Box in the back of my butchers shop.


----------



## Ebard22

Well that's a wrap on my archery season. Shot a buck and a doe. Had 1 more doe tag to fill, but recently have been letting other people hunt my best stand and when I sat it this morning I saw 9 deer all out of range which is really uncommon. So I'm thinking it's burned out for a little while.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Well up to 12 deer so far 6 known bucks and a mother doe and 2 fawns other 3 unidentified nice to be out and deer moving

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Been slow all day. Finally sat on the seat of my climber 2 minutes ago and started reading my Bible. Doe brought a 20" 8 point to 10 yards of my tree.








He stood right there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

13third said:


> Been slow all day. Finally sat on the seat of my climber 2 minutes ago and started reading my Bible. Doe brought a 20" 8 point to 10 yards of my tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He stood right there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20" 8pt boy that sounds tiny 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> I need one of those, wasn't too bad in my Sitka fanatic this morning with a bunch of first lite underneath but it gets pretty bulky and my feet were frozen. Looks like a good item for the Christmas list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can stay warm everywhere except my feet. I bought a pair of Arctic Shield boot blankets last year. With one of the adhesive backed chemical toe warmers placed on top of the toe area on each boot and then the Arctic Shields slipped on over the boots, my feet finally stay warm.


----------



## 13third

TauntoHawk said:


> 20" 8pt boy that sounds tiny
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Lol. Good one. 20" wide 8 pt. Nearing 130 if I were to guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim570

nicko said:


> I can stay warm everywhere except my feet. I bought a pair of Arctic Shield boot blankets last year. With one of the adhesive backed chemical toe warmers placed on top of the toe area on each boot and then the Arctic Shields slipped on over the boots, my feet finally stay warm.


Bought some socks last year called Heat Holders. They are quite thick and looks like some sort of synthetic material and really do hold the heat. Wore 1 pair of thin smart wool socks and the Heat Holders yesterday and feet never got cold. I wear 1 size larger boots with the extra socks. Will be doing the same this afternoon.


----------



## TauntoHawk

13third said:


> Lol. Good one. 20" wide 8 pt. Nearing 130 if I were to guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you meant total score.. that would have been my kind of luck. Lol 

I saw a 1x3 yesterday that wouldn't have been far off that, smallest legal deer just two spike but one had 2 maybe 2in points off it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Had 1 run in front of me in the dark this morning on the way in...couldn't see it very well but i smelled it.

Saw 2 doe after that from first light till 6:32am...then it went dead. Only other thing of note i saw was a bald eagle.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Been a good day so far 13 total deer 30 minutes ago had a doe estrous bleating coming towards me never materialized don't know if there was a buck with her hopefully the action continues good luck everyone and congrats to those that don't have to be out in this cold

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Had a flurry of activity around 10:30 when a BB got tough with a small racked buck. A doe popped out and both bucks took off after her. Passed the BB and a doe fawn earlier.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Settled in for the final afternoon of this season. Long shot but sometimes that is what it takes? Good luck guys!!

View attachment 6297005


----------



## LetThemGrow

Saw a 4yr old with doe a bit past 100, would not respond to calls. Spike in range a few times. A few doe groups. 

It was a fun season once again. Between weather and work I never got any momentum. Hit it hard at the end but that didn't overcome missing the chasing activity...for me that is the highest odds. 

Thinking about getting out my grandfather's rifle this year for something different. Will be focused on getting my son out as time allows. Keep the posts coming thru bear season guys!


----------



## arrowflinger73

Can't believe it's over already. Seems like peak rutting activity will be next week as i saw 4 groups of does with fawns today. If it wasn't for all the rain and wind the first week of November I think the daytime rut would have been a good one. My hunting is over for the year. I can't stand going out with the orange army. May try my hand at spring gobbler this year (with the bow) if my brother will call one in for me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

arrowflinger73 said:


> Can't believe it's over already. *Seems like peak rutting activity will be next week* as i saw 4 groups of does with fawns today. If it wasn't for all the rain and wind the first week of November I think the daytime rut would have been a good one. My hunting is over for the year. I can't stand going out with the orange army. May try my hand at spring gobbler this year (with the bow) if my brother will call one in for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dirves me crazy that we can't hunt during the BEST hunting time. Seems like things were just starting to get good. Big bucks haven't even started chasing yet.


----------



## full moon64

optimal_max said:


> Dirves me crazy that we can't hunt during the BEST hunting time. Seems like things were just starting to get good. Big bucks haven't even started chasing yet.


at least start a week later and end a week later,,I used too just go too NJ after PA..but bait hunting down there ruined it...


----------



## pa.hunter

Seems like peak rutting activity will be next week:wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm gonna be kicking myself over friday evenings mistake for a long time i think. Haven't checked the cam i have in there, but hoping he's on it so i can get a better look at him. He might be 1 i had pics of last year as a 3yr old. I clearly need to put some more time into that spot during archery. Probably hunted it maybe 10 times since the 1st evening i hunted it and killed a doe off it in 2010.

Back to today: Last deer i had seen was at 6:32 this morning. I sat all day and didn't see anything again till 3:48 this afternoon...a momma doe and bb fawn, watched them for over an hour until almost 5 o'clock when a 2 1/2yr old busted 7pt found them. Watched him dog her around for the last 20 minutes of daylight to finish out my day/season.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Well another long, rough season ends. Has been very slow in my area, just starting to heat up now. Decided to hunt a remote saddle with a big laurel thicket on one side this morning. Long,steep hike in, left the house in just my base layers and boots and packed the rest of it in with me. Climbed in a blind I set the first week still soaked and steaming. Took my time getting dressed and prepping gear and settled in for the cold morning ahead.
Had a small 8 cruise the ridge around 8:00, when he was a couple hundred yards away he broke off the ridge running. Glasses the ridge and seen a larger buck postured up. A light rattle and snort wheeze turned him my way right past the blind. When he went down the small 8 came charging in and started putting the horns to him. Karma sucks at times I guess. Glad the season is done for me, can spend the rest getting my wife and daughter out.
View attachment 6297259

View attachment 6297265


----------



## rambofirstblood

Saw 3 bucks today chasing a doe.
I'm sure one was the big one I was looking for but they came no closer than 90 yards.
Hope he makes it to next year.
Spent over a 100 hours on stand the last 2 weeks and never pulled the bow back.
Passed a few small ones...No regrets.
Congrats to those who tagged out.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^ Congrats hrtlnd!


----------



## rambofirstblood

hrtlnd164 said:


> Well another long, rough season ends. Has been very slow in my area, just starting to heat up now. Decided to hunt a remote saddle with a big laurel thicket on one side this morning. Long,steep hike in, left the house in just my base layers and boots and packed the rest of it in with me. Climbed in a blind I set the first week still soaked and steaming. Took my time getting dressed and prepping gear and settled in for the cold morning ahead.
> Had a small 8 cruise the ridge around 8:00, when he was a couple hundred yards away he broke off the ridge running. Glasses the ridge and seen a larger buck postured up. A light rattle and snort wheeze turned him my way right past the blind. When he went down the small 8 came charging in and started putting the horns to him. Karma sucks at times I guess. Glad the season is done for me, can spend the rest getting my wife and daughter out.
> View attachment 6297259
> 
> View attachment 6297265


Awesome , congrats man.


----------



## full moon64

hrtlnd164:thumbs_up


----------



## Billy H

Great buck hrtind. Congrats.


----------



## alancac98

Well, gotta give credit to my 9 y.o. grandson. He braved the cold this morning and we hunted a few hours and called it done. When we stepped out of the truck this morning, the thermometer read 9 degrees. He was warm though as I put him in my Slumberjack Cloak. He was so warm and comfy, he fell asleep for a bit and was snoring - had to nudge him a couple times. It is a bit noisy, but every time we saw deer, he was able to slip his arms out of it undetected. Since the bottom is open, his feet did get a bit chilly, but slipping a couple toe warmers in his boots helped out tremendously. Unfortunately, we only saw a couple doe about 80 yards out. It appears we were sandwiched between another guy hunting deer and two guys behind us that came in around 7 to hunt turkey. I think it was safe to assume that they influenced the deer movement for us as I had set up on the east side of a bench between a pasture and a corn field , which is still standing to my dismay. Oh well, he had a great time, had a couple chances, but was too late on the trigger. Picked him up a Ruger American .223 and am now breaking it in for the rifle season. Congrats to all who got it done this season and good luck going forward to anyone hitting the woods for rifle season. If we have a tag left, we might hit the woods after xmas


----------



## mikesmith66

Kinda bummed it's over. I only made out for 9 sits this season. 3 of them were this week, in the afternoons, for doe. Having 2 hernias repaired on Nov 20th, so today was basically my last day in the woods for the 2017 season. It wasen't fun walking the hills and climbing trees this year for sure. I basically hunted when I felt good. But I managed to get this buck on Halloween morning. It was a Game Lands deer, so I was happy to get him in some pressured woods. 

I'm 43, and have bowhunted since 1988, a few years before PA added 2 weeks to the season. Based on what some buddies have told me, what I've personally witnessed, and what my cameras told me, this week was one of the slowest last weeks of PA archery that I can recall. I saw plenty of does, and never saw a chase, never heard a grunt, only saw 2 bucks this week on stands overlooking plots that have plenty of doe activity. And they were 1.5 yr olds. 

Congrats to the guys who scored this year. I get to pack my stuff away this week, set my indoor target bow up, hit the operating table, recover over the holidays, then try and get ready and make a trip to the Lancaster Classic in January. And hopefully start scouting some spots for next year. 

-Mike


----------



## skully1200

So, I sat from 8:15 this morning. Saw 3 spikes, and two unidentified. Surprisingly slow day considering conditions seemed pretty good. Got a text from my father in-law at about 1:30 saying he had just arrowed a buck, and it was down in 50 yards. That is his first deer with a bow. He has killed a pile of deer with a rifle in his 70 years. I got him into archery 5 or 6 years ago, and he has hunted pretty hard every year without ever having an opportunity to release an arrow. He has been getting pretty frustrated. Finally, today it all came together for him. I only got the text, I will get the whole story tomorrow, but I'm under the impression he is pretty pumped. 
So I continue sitting in the stand. I was debating how long I could stay, because I wanted to get home to spend some time with my two year old daughter, before bedtime. She spent the day with her grandparents. I kept talking myself into staying a little longer. After seeing crap all day, I see a chase coming my way at 3:30. I end up blowing that opportunity by drawing too early, and getting busted by the doe. Not sure how big the buck was, but I was pretty disheartened. Pretty sure I blew the best chance I was going to have. At 3:58, I told myself 5 more minutes, and I'm packing up and going home. 2 minutes later, I see a deer walking coming from behind me over my right shoulder. Buck. I grab the bow, stand and turn. I draw, I wait, I grunt, he stops at 25 yards. I shoot. Looks like a solid heart shot. He runs crashing like a heart shot deer. I hear him running hurt, and lose sight of him, but the noise stops. Knowing that the shot looked good, and wanting to beat darkness, I got down to check sign after 15 minutes. I could not find my arrow, and started to wonder. I found a few drops of good red blood, but had a hard time picking up a trail. After a few minutes, I was able to pick it up and follow it as it started getting a little heavier. After 30 yards or so of tracking, I spotted him laying dead about 20 yards away. Apparently when I shot he was slightly quartered away and I tucked the arrow tight behind his near side front leg, so the exit was a little forward, maybe through the shoulder blade, not sure. I think that's why I didn't have better blood sooner. I have a tendency to forget in the moment of truth to aim for the exit. Anyway, turns out the arrow broke off when he ran. Found about 10 inches of the fletched end in the deer when I gutted him. He is a perfectly symmetrical little 8 point. Smallest 8 I've ever shot, decent body, small rack. At 4:00 on the last day, I'm happy with him. Sorry for the long winded story, just wanted to share. Congratulations to all who were successful. The bigger rack is my father in laws. I'm really happy for him.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Northeast pa is heated up. I witnessed 3 good hard core chases going on from Wednesday eavening till tonight. 2 of them occurred between 9 am and 11 am. Other one happened around 3:30 pm. All,in the timber. No big buck, there was a half decent 8 point on the evening sit, the other 2 were a big 4point, and a spike buck chasing, grunting, relentlessly at the doe. These buck were full,bore not reserving anything. It made for a good 3 days even though I only was able to kill a button buck. Good thing 5c stays open, as I plan on some local hunts next 2 weeks.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats on your gamelands halloween buck Mike. I'm not positive but don't think i've been lucky enough to take a trick r' treat buck yet. Double hernia!....i think thats a bit of an overkill....1 is more than enough!:wink:

:thumbs_up to you and your father-in-law Skully...nothing wrong with that, if your happy with it that's all that matters! My 1st archery buck did not look like your in-laws, good for him!



j.d.m. said:


> Good thing 5c stays open, as I plan on some local hunts next 2 weeks.


You *******! Seriously though...you should catch the thick of it, good luck!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats skully and Mike Smith.


----------



## full moon64

skully and Mike Smith nice bucks...I only got out one morning due tell health problems..


----------



## PA_ENGR

One of the worst seasons I can remember. Saw most activity last week but all scrub bucks. Had some bigger bucks moving just after dark. Had one bruiser go past my stand 1/2hr after dark last week too. Not sure if the bigger bucks got locked down this week or maybe next week is when it will happen. But this week was dead.had people in all my prime areas and so relugated to less desirable areas the last two days and so 0 deer on stand even after sitting most of the day both days.
Oh well still have some archery season left here in 2b where I was seeing some more deer earlier this week.
Congrats on those that scored. Definitely seems hard earned with the number of tough season had on here.


----------



## Billy H

For guys that use a processor.. If you ever wondered how much meat you should get back from the processor here is a formula I believe to be fairly accurate. 

Carcass weight, = field dressed weight divided by 1.331

Boneless venison weight = Carcass weight multiplied by .67

Realistic venison yield = boneless weight multiplied by .70


----------



## full moon64

PA_ENGR said:


> One of the worst seasons I can remember. Saw most activity last week but all scrub bucks. Had some bigger bucks moving just after dark. Had one bruiser go past my stand 1/2hr after dark last week too. Not sure if the bigger bucks got locked down this week or maybe next week is when it will happen. But this week was dead.had people in all my prime areas and so relugated to less desirable areas the last two days and so 0 deer on stand even after sitting most of the day both days.
> Oh well still have some archery season left here in 2b where I was seeing some more deer earlier this week.


may have been the fullmoon,,next week goes into new moon..which I think is best for day time rut movement


----------



## Mathias

Great job getting it done Smith & Skully!


----------



## Viper69

Well I have to say the last two weeks in my area were horrible. Just started seeing good action on the last day. Next week would be really good I believe. Tempted to go out with a video camera just to see if I could have got a good one.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good buck down, from some dedicated hunters...I'll agree with the majority about this season, pretty much the most unique I can EVER remember. Of course some of that is specific to my individual situation with regard to property loss, major pipeline work in my only private area in the peak of the season, but I've also suffered with the masses with less than desirable environmental conditions. Had to tend to the boat and beach house yesterday so I didn't even get a chance to sit on what looked like to be the best day of the season thus far. I also agree with a few others that the best rut action has yet to take place, at least in the areas of 5C and 5D that I frequent. I am thankful the Commission has extended the season in these WMU's, but I am trading 10-days here for 10-days in KS. Preparing today on the road Tuesday. I hope many of you follow along the thread that I'll be getting started shortly.

My uncle put in some good time this year and scored a nice 9-point in Pottstown yesterday - likely 105-110" and he is very happy. A few friends hit DE yesterday for the shotgun opener and went 4 for 4, 2 of which included two kids each getting their first deer. My middle brother drove to Potter himself on Thursday to get two last shots at that big 12 before rifle season gets here and he came close. Actually, the ONLY person to see the brute in the flesh. He couldn't get the buck to come any closer than 50-yards, but I can guarantee its the biggest buck hes ever seen. My youngest brother flew to MO for the opening of rifle with a friend of his who lives out there. Apparently, he shaved "a monster" I am not sure what that means when he says it, but I'm assuming it was decent. He's hunting in Benton Co. and is out looking again to be sure. He just texted that based on the sign they found last night the group he is with is saying it was a flesh wound at best. He really wants to look for it, but didn't feel as though others did. He said it was the biggest he's ever shot at with a gun or bow. His group took a 125" 8 and a 140" 10 yesterday.

Good luck to those still working the special reg WMUs.....they're still out there! I know a group of 6 coming in from Bradford, staying at the Fairfield and hunting both Marsh and French Creek State parks this week. They're coming in Tuesday night and staying through Sunday. Knowing this group, they'll get a deer or two, they're pretty hardcore, consistently successful no matter where they go and the weather looks great this week.

Joe


----------



## WAH0918

So, just wanted to share with my fellow PA hunters. After much discouragement so far this season, yesterday turned out to be one of the most blessed days I’ve had in the woods. Starting opening day morning, I haven’t been able to draw my bow in the stand. It happened opening morning on a doe, and thought this is strange. But couldn’t get it fully drawn back. Head scratcher. Go back out again week later. Another doe, same problem. Go back home and lower the draw weight. Stand there shooting, no problems. Go back out couple weeks later, same problem, but this time my shoulder actually hurt. Dang. Bummed way out. My hunting partner had kept telling me, for a while now, that I should try a crossbow. So after much thought, and having resisted the idea for a long time, I broke down and picked up a crossbow. Brings us now to yesterday.

Spent the last week and a half sighting in said crossbow and getting familiar with shooting it. Go out yesterday morning to a stand I had hung back in August, with this exact day in mind, not the specific date, but this day. I have never concentrated on hunting “the rut” and never did an all day sit. Last weekend I planned on doing my first all day sit yesterday. As I’m in my driveway getting ready to leave, I hear someone calling my name. It was the elderly lady that lives across the street from us. She saw that I was up and outside and came calling me. Her heater had went out in the middle of the night and she was freezing. She didn’t want to come in our house, she just wanted me to take a look at her heater. Thankfully it was just a reset switch that needed to be reset. She refused to come inside our place, but went back and asked the wife to check on her. She said she was going to make her some French toast and go sit with her for a bit. 

Ok, I’m off. 30 minutes later than anticipated but off none the less. Get to the place I’m walking in at, and day was breaking already. Walked in super slow just in case. Get up in my stand and get situated. About a half hour later a little single sided spike comes in. He’s just standing there looking. I look at where he was looking, and there was a doe right there. So I watched them for about the next half hour. She would move and he’d move with her. He would stomp his hoof on the ground occasionally, but she didn’t want to have anything to do with him. He’d try to come up on her and she’d move away then he’d corner her again. He was just keeping her corralled up. After about a half hour, she had finally had enough, she found a way around him and took off, from my left off to my right, and he was in hot pursuit. They hit the thicket on my right and was gone. I thought, dang that was really cool. Sat there for a couple seconds and realized I was cold, time for a shot of coffee. Stood up, hung my bow on a tree anchor and was just turning to get my coffee out of my pack. Something caught my attention, off to my right, this 8 point came out of the other side of the thicket the other 2 had just ran into. Nose to the ground, acting like he was on speed or something, it was crazy cool to watch the way he was acting and trying to find that doe. Grabbed my bow and put him in the scope. He was about 50 yards out to my left, but was moving that would bring him directly in front of me. Lot of scrub brush and trees between us and didn’t have any shots. Then he stops and picks his head up, right smack dab in the middle of a clear shooting lane, and right in front of one of the trees I had used to get yardage distances. 39 yard shot. I took the shot and he took off, up over the train tracks. I watched him for a couple seconds until he went behind some trees on the other side of the tracks. Then I didn’t see him again. Dang, I thought I had missed him. I kept looking in that direction, trying to make sure I knew the last place I saw him at in case I needed to track him. All of the sudden, I see three deer legs roll over in the air. Dang, he just dropped. He had stopped behind the trees just where I couldn’t see him, but there he gave up. Went from disheartened to ecstatic in a matter of moments.

Just leaning against the tree, still in my stand, actually drinking my coffee now, and some guy comes walking down the tracks. I’ve seen others do this before, I guess they use it as a travel way for them to get to school or something. But the he stops and is just staring down at the tracks and kind of looking down the sides of the embankments. After a couple seconds he shrugs his shoulder and continued walking. I shifted so I could see what he was looking at, and had to laugh. The tracks were painted red where my deer had crossed at. I thought well that wouldn’t have been hard to track, but that poor dude just couldn’t figure out what was going on. He never saw me.

So, after about a half hour, I get down to go did me deer. I find him and am just standing by him, admiring him, respecting him. All of the sudden I hear something and look up. Here come 3 does in on me. I’m not against any tree, or even with a few feet of any trees. But they act like they don’t even know I’m there. I watch them for a couple minutes, then think, oh I should take some pictures. Reach down into my pocket, get my phone out, unlock it and start taking pictures. Then I think, why not take a video. So I start video’ing them. All within about 5 yards of them. Once I start taking the video, something finally got their attention and threw the tails up and off they went.


What a spectacular and blessed morning. Not just because of the deer I got, but really being blessed to experience a wonderful part of our Heavenly Father’s creation (more that than the taking of the deer). Just a glorious and blessed morning.


View attachment 6297665


View attachment 6297663


View attachment 6297661


----------



## WAH0918

The first is where I found him.

The second is after I got him out - and yes the tag had been put on him before I moved him

The third is a picture I have of him sparring a few nights back


----------



## PAbigbear

Billy H said:


> For guys that use a processor.. If you ever wondered how much meat you should get back from the processor here is a formula I believe to be fairly accurate.
> 
> Carcass weight, = field dressed weight divided by 1.331
> 
> Boneless venison weight = Carcass weight multiplied by .67
> 
> Realistic venison yield = boneless weight multiplied by .70


My buck was 182 pounds field dressed. I processed it myself and got 90 pounds of boneless meat. I usually figure to get right about half of the dressed weight in boneless meat.


----------



## Shwackums

Got in done on leave in PA. Shot this guy on the 4th around 1810 or so. I had some does interaction with my decoy. Just as I was about to draw and harvest a doe. I looked over and say a big bodied deer. He was standing just outside a thicket at 40 yards. As soon as I saw his tines I decided to let it fly. Shot him at 40 yards and he piles up 30 yards later. I didn?t see him go down since he ran back into the thicket. My second biggest PA buck. Didn?t know he was as big as he was until I found him. I had been seeing a bunch of 1.5 and 2.5 year olds so I was surprised to see this guy when I walked up on him. 

Congrats to everyone that had success you!


----------



## treestandnappin

View attachment 6298075


Put down a big doe Friday afternoon. Butchered her last night. First time for that haha. Saw about 10 small bucks this week. So maybe a couple bigger ones next year. Now back to house work I guess.


----------



## nicko

Congrats guys. Even sweeter if you’re getting it done in the 11th hour.

Two more weeks in the special reg WMUs. Hopefully we’ll see some rut behavior this week.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Went to check my cam in the river bottom i hunted this past week...and guess who was there at 1:00 this afternoon?, the same buck I almost arrowed Friday night in the wind. He had himself a mature doe and was bedded not 15yds from where i had been setup. 

He's the oldest of the 9 bucks i saw during 11 sits in archery season. 7 of those bucks were 1 1/2yr olds.
My guess of 3 1/2yr old with a width of 16 by the same high is pretty close...might be a touch wider. I think i had him on cam last year in there and never hunted it. Grew very much the same rack this year...9pt, iffy 10 with the addition of some brow/tine length and mass.

To top things off...I hunted that spot 4 times this week. I hunted Tuesday morning..Wednesday morning...all of Friday & Saturday. He was in front of my camera with around 45 minutes of light left on both Wednesday and Thursday(in the rain)afternoons. And of course, i saw him very late Friday afternoon. That's hunting...
Post up a few decent cam pic's later...

:thumbs_up Congrats to those that got it done in archery...alot of nice looking bucks in this thread despite how warm the majority of the season was. And good luck to those that have time left in the special mu's!


----------



## full moon64

late season...opens day after Christmas..


----------



## Mathias

Great buck shwackums!
Nice fatty nappin!


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> late season...opens day after Christmas..



And you can hunt the gun season with a bow. Plenty of hunting remaining.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> And you can hunt the gun season with a bow. Plenty of hunting remaining.


:thumbs_up


----------



## onebigdude

It was a long season with lots of highs and lows (especially the temps). I took a doe the second Saturday of the season. Got a nice 15 yard shot, she went 12 yards and piled up. With three weekends left in the season, bucks started to show up on my cam. A few young bucks and a few really nice bucks that I'd never seen before. I took the last two Fridays of the season off work and planned all day sits. Dad did the same. Last week, I had a really nice 8 pt that was at 35 yards, but didn't cross the fence to me and got a pass.

This last Friday, second to last day of the season, I did a little rattling starting right before the sun was up. At 8 am, I was up again rattling and saw two bucks headed straight towards me through the woods. I put the rattling antlers down and grabbed my binos. The buck in the lead was a little 8pt and a little fork horn was following. They came to the same spot where the 8pt decided not to jump last week, and they didn't either. They headed deeper into the neighboring property. I got my grunt tube out and let out a small grunt. 40 yards to my right, the 8pt comes jumping over the fence on a bee line right to me. He ran behind me and I stopped him at 8 yards. It was almost straight down from my stand over my left shoulder. I drew and released my arrow.

He ran behind me and flopped, but wasn't done. He laid for around a half hour, but since he was directly behind the tree, I couldn't get another shot. He got up and ran over the fence he had jumped originally. After waiting a few hours, dad came over and we tracked him for about 200 yards and found him in some high grass. Dad almost stepped on him before he jumped and ran another 30 yards before laying back down in some thick stuff. I found a small opening in the brush and let another arrow go. He grunted, jumped, and went belly up. He was finally done. After 6 seasons in the stand with my bow, I finally got my first "bow buck".

In the previous seasons, I made some mistakes, learned a lot, and lost a really nice 8 from a shoulder shot. It was a lot of work, but I've loved every second and the roller-coaster ride that it's been. Dad got to watch the kill shot and I don't think I've ever seen him so excited. He isn't the biggest deer on our wall, but I am by far, the most proud of him.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats bigdude!
That had to be exciting.


----------



## full moon64

onebigdude said:


> It was a long season with lots of highs and lows (especially the temps). I took a doe the second Saturday of the season. Got a nice 15 yard shot, she went 12 yards and piled up. With three weekends left in the season, bucks started to show up on my cam. A few young bucks and a few really nice bucks that I'd never seen before. I took the last two Fridays of the season off work and planned all day sits. Dad did the same. Last week, I had a really nice 8 pt that was at 35 yards, but didn't cross the fence to me and got a pass.
> 
> This last Friday, second to last day of the season, I did a little rattling starting right before the sun was up. At 8 am, I was up again rattling and saw two bucks headed straight towards me through the woods. I put the rattling antlers down and grabbed my binos. The buck in the lead was a little 8pt and a little fork horn was following. They came to the same spot where the 8pt decided not to jump last week, and they didn't either. They headed deeper into the neighboring property. I got my grunt tube out and let out a small grunt. 40 yards to my right, the 8pt comes jumping over the fence on a bee line right to me. He ran behind me and I stopped him at 8 yards. It was almost straight down from my stand over my left shoulder. I drew and released my arrow.
> 
> He ran behind me and flopped, but wasn't done. He laid for around a half hour, but since he was directly behind the tree, I couldn't get another shot. He got up and ran over the fence he had jumped originally. After waiting a few hours, dad came over and we tracked him for about 200 yards and found him in some high grass. Dad almost stepped on him before he jumped and ran another 30 yards before laying back down in some thick stuff. I found a small opening in the brush and let another arrow go. He grunted, jumped, and went belly up. He was finally done. After 6 seasons in the stand with my bow, I finally got my first "bow buck".
> 
> In the previous seasons, I made some mistakes, learned a lot, and lost a really nice 8 from a shoulder shot. It was a lot of work, but I've loved every second and the roller-coaster ride that it's been. Dad got to watch the kill shot and I don't think I've ever seen him so excited. He isn't the biggest deer on our wall, but I am by far, the most proud of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats BigDude


----------



## M. Johnwell

View attachment 6298669

Neighbor’s got a pretty good one Friday night..


----------



## dougell

I only got to sit in a tree 7 times this year between,work and hunting pheasants with my kid.He was sick on saturday so I went out around 2:00pm.Within 15 minutes,I had probably 50 turkeys feeding near me.I thought about killing one when I spotted a massive buck skirting about 70 yards below me.He gets above me and 10 minutes later,I hear this God aweful twang.I had no idea what it was.It was awefu loud,even for a crossbow and I didn't see anyone else parked in this remote area.A few minutes later I hear a deer walking down to meand turn to see a different but pretty nice 9 point walking directly at me but it's guts were literally hanging out.He stops facing me at 15 yards so I figureds I'd finish him off when he turned and wait to see if anyone followed up.Just as I was getting ready to draw,I feel the wind hit the side of my face and blows right to him.He takes off before I can draw and lays down about 75 yards away.I figured that's where he would die and hoped whoever shot him was smart enough to wait.I texted a guy who I know hunts that ridge and he texted me back saying he did hit it and knew it was a gut shot.I didn't see anything else and just before dark three does worked their way to me.I had a dmap tag for this area so shot the biggest doe as she passed by at 12 yards.She ran back up the hill 40 yards,wobbled and fell over.I climbed down,tagged her and decided to come back the next morning with a cart.It's close to a mile walk and pretty tricky to find your way in the dark.I made plans to help that guy find his buck and haul mine out.We looked all over for about four hours in the morning and turned up nothing.We even came back in the afternoon and looked everywhere,including every creed bottom and nothing.There's no way that deer could have survived.My guess is a bear or coyote bumped it.It was still a decent season,even though we didn't spend as much time in a stand as I'd like.I ended up with three doe and my 12 year old killed a buck and a doe.


----------



## cc122368

I have only seen a few small bucks and lots of does nothing I was ready to shoot yet there’s still rifle season yet. But I did go out for Fall turkey last Thursday.
View attachment 6299125


----------



## PAKraig

Has anyone here ever considered fighting the fight to get the PA season in line with our neighboring states thru Thanksgiving so we can consistently hunt the rut? 2 years in a row I saw _*zero *_rutting activity from any mature deer and while visiting family on Thanksgiving Day I saw 2 3+ year olds chasing doe in the middle of the day.

What would that fight look like and what ammunition would we need??


----------



## lyoung.ly29

PAKraig said:


> Has anyone here ever considered fighting the fight to get the PA season in line with our neighboring states thru Thanksgiving so we can consistently hunt the rut? 2 years in a row I saw _*zero *_rutting activity from any mature deer and while visiting family on Thanksgiving Day I saw 2 3+ year olds chasing doe in the middle of the day.
> 
> What would that fight look like and what ammunition would we need??


I've thought about that situation before. Rifle bear comes in Nov 18. So we could fight for 5 more days at most mon-friday.


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

PAKraig said:


> Has anyone here ever considered fighting the fight to get the PA season in line with our neighboring states thru Thanksgiving so we can consistently hunt the rut? 2 years in a row I saw _*zero *_rutting activity from any mature deer and while visiting family on Thanksgiving Day I saw 2 3+ year olds chasing doe in the middle of the day.
> 
> What would that fight look like and what ammunition would we need??


I talked to my neighbor upstate this morning. The first mature buck he’s seen all season was today dogging a doe all over his place.
Should be open the same as the special regs areas IMO.


----------



## Live4hunting

Well was on vaca last week and with the exception of Monday high winds and rain, spent the days hanging like a nut. Lots of activity they are really starting to chase. Saw a couple legal ones, saw the same little 8 point, 5 times, one encounter was 20 minutes. I watched him rub trees within 20 yards of me clueless to me being there. Guess rubbing must feel good, never knew they closed their eyes or at least he did. Held out for the monster I missed on Halloween night no further sign of him. The first season has come to an end for many and soon will for the rest of the state in special regs areas closing Nov 25th. Hate the thoughts of having to pull out the boom stick just isn't the same.


----------



## davydtune

Congrats to everyone that got it done! Wasn't the greatest of seasons for me but also very far from the worst. I did put an early doe in the freezer but only saw one shooter all season 140 " 10 pt and I had my chance but unfortunately I straight whiffed the shot and cleanly shot under him. That was Tuesday the 7th and to be honest I lost most all my drive after that miss. Now my mind has moved on to bear season and then gun season.


----------



## karbyn

Potter county buck I shot on 11/7 around 1130 am. Caught him cruising by at about 60 yards and called him back out of the beech thicket he walked into. Laid down about 50 yards from the shot. Thankful doesn't begin to cover it.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

PAKraig said:


> Has anyone here ever considered fighting the fight to get the PA season in line with our neighboring states thru Thanksgiving so we can consistently hunt the rut? 2 years in a row I saw _*zero *_rutting activity from any mature deer and while visiting family on Thanksgiving Day I saw 2 3+ year olds chasing doe in the middle of the day.
> 
> What would that fight look like and what ammunition would we need??


It was a very tough fight to get the two weeks in November that we have now.It was an even bigger fight to get where we are with archery bear.We can thank the UBP for both of them because without them,neither would have ever happened.Pa is a rifle hunting state and rifle hunters by large,whine and cry that bowhunters get more opportunity.Before bowhunters get one more day in November,muzzleloader hunters will get a chance at bucks during the rut and that ain't happening anytime soon.You have the ammunition already and it's called the United bowhunters of Pa.Join the UBP and get involved.Without them,there is no chance.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

karbyn said:


> Potter county buck I shot on 11/7 around 1130 am. Caught him cruising by at about 60 yards and called him back out of the beech thicket he walked into. Laid down about 50 yards from the shot. Thankful doesn't begin to cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Congrats on a fine Potter County buck!
Whereabouts, 2G or northern potter? Love it up there!


----------



## PAKraig

dougell said:


> It was a very tough fight to get the two weeks in November that we have now.It was an even bigger fight to get where we are with archery bear.We can thank the UBP for both of them because without them,neither would have ever happened.Pa is a rifle hunting state and rifle hunters by large,whine and cry that bowhunters get more opportunity.Before bowhunters get one more day in November,muzzleloader hunters will get a chance at bucks during the rut and that ain't happening anytime soon.You have the ammunition already and it's called the United bowhunters of Pa.Join the UBP and get involved.Without them,there is no chance.


Thanks. I guess I'm still on the younger side (39) since I've always had the 2ish weeks in November. 

So the real good rut takes place now, and ends before rifle season starts, and all we can do is go out and film it I guess....or stop buying a PA archery stamp (which is inexpensive anyway) and go hunt in MD, OH or NY.... Guess I need to see who's hiring environmental remediation specialists in Ohio......


----------



## dougell

I agree with you.I always see far more intense rut activity the week after our season ends.There really isn't much logic to many of Pa's laws and regulations.Archery bear is a good example.We have way more bears than the PGC ever wanted but they take baby steps with everything they do.There's no reason why we can't have a longer archery season for them and there's no reason why we can't bowhunt for deer strait through the end of Jan.It's been lobbied for and brought up for a very long time.It's all political.


----------



## karbyn

HNTRDAVE said:


> Congrats on a fine Potter County buck!
> Whereabouts, 2G or northern potter? Love it up there!


3a near coudersport. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Great buck Karbyn congrats.


----------



## PAKraig

dougell said:


> I agree with you.I always see far more intense rut activity the week after our season ends.There really isn't much logic to many of Pa's laws and regulations.Archery bear is a good example.We have way more bears than the PGC ever wanted but they take baby steps with everything they do.There's no reason why we can't have a longer archery season for them and there's no reason why we can't bowhunt for deer strait through the end of Jan.It's been lobbied for and brought up for a very long time.It's all political.


Just have to find the right politician!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

karbyn said:


> 3a near coudersport.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Awesome! I’m down near Conrad. Congrats!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

getting anything done in PA that would make sense is going to be a long hard road. 

buddy in NY said the action is just getting good there.


----------



## karbyn

HNTRDAVE said:


> Awesome! I’m down near Conrad. Congrats!!


Thank you! Was a great year so far. Good luck to you. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

TauntoHawk said:


> getting anything done in PA that would make sense is going to be a long hard road.
> 
> buddy in NY said the action is just getting good there.


Always is... 11/11+ are my days in NY usually regardless of when our season goes out


----------



## TauntoHawk

River420Bottom said:


> Always is... 11/11+ are my days in NY usually regardless of when our season goes out


It's sure nice to have a NY license when the PA season goes out. LOL 

I won't make it there before the end of archery this year but I'll be out for Rifle which I always enjoy and often still see good Rut action on the 18th


----------



## River420Bottom

TauntoHawk said:


> It's sure nice to have a NY license when the PA season goes out. LOL
> 
> I won't make it there before the end of archery this year but I'll be out for Rifle which I always enjoy and often still see good Rut action on the 18th


Salt in the wound man, lol first year in the past few I'm sitting here tagged out since Haloween with no NY tag... Just didn't have the vacation time to make it happen this year and planning big for a DIY Missouri trip next year. Good luck!! These three weeks are the best to be up there, including gun season


----------



## LetThemGrow

Do you guys really think killing more bucks will improve the PA deer herd?


----------



## M. Johnwell

Got my first deer with a bow since 2010 this year. I shot him October 28th. Meant to post pictures when I got it, but I wasn’t sure how (still not sure if the other pics I posted showed up). 

I was hunting in a stand I don’t usually ever hunt in archery because the deer come into the field at around 70 yards and hardly ever come in any closer. Now the only reason I was hunting there was because I was trying to get my girlfriend her first ever deer and I wanted to be close in case she needed any help. 

So I’m in this generally crappy stand and I saw three doe the whole day. Then right as it’s starting to get dark, maybe 10 minutes before legal light, an 8 point steps into the field. He was walking at about 70 yards (all of the distances are estimated because my girlfriend had my rangefinder) and he goes straight past me in the brush above me. Then he doubles back and passes me again. Finally, he put his nose to the ground and started chasing one of the trails from the does earlier that day. 

At this point, I wasn’t sure how big he was. I knew he was decently large and his body was huge so I decided I’d shoot him if he presented a shot. So I stood up when he was behind some brush and waited for him to get in a shooting lane. I bleated at him to stop and he either didn’t hear me, or didn’t care. He got right to the far edge of my shooting lane and stopped. I started drawing back and he looked straight at me.

Luckily, he somehow didn’t see me, so I shot him at about 30 yards and watched him run across the field. He stopped maybe 75 yards from my stand and looked over his shoulder. I figured I’d missed him. Then he started swaying a bit, then he crashed over. He’s not a monster, but he’s the biggest buck I’ve ever killed, and he had a lot of meat on him!

View attachment 6299521


----------



## TauntoHawk

River420Bottom said:


> Salt in the wound man, lol first year in the past few I'm sitting here tagged out since Haloween with no NY tag... Just didn't have the vacation time to make it happen this year and planning big for a DIY Missouri trip next year. Good luck!! These three weeks are the best to be up there, including gun season


This was the first year I didn't make it up in archery because of my elk hunt but I have weekends planned for rifle and muzzleloader. It's nice to not fight crowds on public or private 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

PAKraig said:


> Has anyone here ever considered fighting the fight to get the PA season in line with our neighboring states thru Thanksgiving so we can consistently hunt the rut? 2 years in a row I saw _*zero *_rutting activity from any mature deer and while visiting family on Thanksgiving Day I saw 2 3+ year olds chasing doe in the middle of the day.
> 
> What would that fight look like and what ammunition would we need??


I think the better route would be to get the early muzzleloader, junior,and senior doe seasons out. All those people stomping through the woods right before prerut is ridiculous if they want to hunt that time of year buy a crossbow.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

arrowflinger73 said:


> I think the better route would be to get the early muzzleloader, junior,and senior doe seasons out. All those people stomping through the woods right before prerut is ridiculous if they want to hunt that time of year buy a crossbow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got more trail cam pics of guys in orange suits than deer that week

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gstick

Congrats on the nice buck ! Gonna get a lot of meat outta him.


----------



## full moon64

M. Johnwell said:


> Got my first deer with a bow since 2010 this year. I shot him October 28th. Meant to post pictures when I got it, but I wasn’t sure how (still not sure if the other pics I posted showed up).
> 
> I was hunting in a stand I don’t usually ever hunt in archery because the deer come into the field at around 70 yards and hardly ever come in any closer. Now the only reason I was hunting there was because I was trying to get my girlfriend her first ever deer and I wanted to be close in case she needed any help.
> 
> So I’m in this generally crappy stand and I saw three doe the whole day. Then right as it’s starting to get dark, maybe 10 minutes before legal light, an 8 point steps into the field. He was walking at about 70 yards (all of the distances are estimated because my girlfriend had my rangefinder) and he goes straight past me in the brush above me. Then he doubles back and passes me again. Finally, he put his nose to the ground and started chasing one of the trails from the does earlier that day.
> 
> At this point, I wasn’t sure how big he was. I knew he was decently large and his body was huge so I decided I’d shoot him if he presented a shot. So I stood up when he was behind some brush and waited for him to get in a shooting lane. I bleated at him to stop and he either didn’t hear me, or didn’t care. He got right to the far edge of my shooting lane and stopped. I started drawing back and he looked straight at me.
> 
> Luckily, he somehow didn’t see me, so I shot him at about 30 yards and watched him run across the field. He stopped maybe 75 yards from my stand and looked over his shoulder. I figured I’d missed him. Then he started swaying a bit, then he crashed over. He’s not a monster, but he’s the biggest buck I’ve ever killed, and he had a lot of meat on him!
> 
> View attachment 6299521


awsome


----------



## full moon64

karbyn said:


> Potter county buck I shot on 11/7 around 1130 am. Caught him cruising by at about 60 yards and called him back out of the beech thicket he walked into. Laid down about 50 yards from the shot. Thankful doesn't begin to cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## 138104

This was on Facebook. Not sure if any of you saw it yet. Covered the face and name up.


----------



## M. Johnwell

full moon64 said:


> awsome



Thank you!


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> This was on Facebook. Not sure if any of you saw it yet. Covered the face and name up.


:mg:


----------



## Charman03

arrowflinger73 said:


> I think the better route would be to get the early muzzleloader, junior,and senior doe seasons out. All those people stomping through the woods right before prerut is ridiculous if they want to hunt that time of year buy a crossbow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't understand having the early gun seasons during archery, then come gun season you can't shoot a doe the first week


----------



## jacobh

I don't understand a early season at all!!! Most fawns still have spots this time of year. Yea yea I know they're old enough not to nurse but come on.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Charman03 said:


> I don't understand having the early gun seasons during archery, then come gun season you can't shoot a doe the first week


Exactly. Early season was intended for doe control, obviously we don't need it since they removed first 5 days.


----------



## primal-bow

LetThemGrow said:


> Exactly. Early season was intended for doe control, obviously we don't need it since they removed first 5 days.


maybe they are hoping all the deer will hide better so less deer are shot?


----------



## Billy H

The way Pa. does things is alway controversial, no doubt about it. I have no doubt it’s a tough job for the decision makers and I wouldn’t want to be in thier shoes. It seems they will never get it right. Prime example is the posting from a few pages back about the junior and mentored licenses. It make absolutely no sense the way that’s laid out. I think it’s a pretty typical example for Pa. from everything to special seasons to fluorescent orange requirement to doe tag allotment to only being able to hunt certain animals on Sunday. They should be able to do better.


----------



## Kighty7

I was lucky enough to harvest this old 6 point in 2F. He was a beast as well. 190 dressed. Had over 20 inch main beams, 5 inch brows, 9 inch G2's Hunt was awesome! The Black Eagle Zombie Slayer went through him and went out his hind quarter. Was using Grim Reaper Hybrid head. He went 20 yards and was out!!!!!!
View attachment 6300191


----------



## Mathias

Congrats kighty

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Kighty7 said:


> I was lucky enough to harvest this old 6 point in 2F. He was a beast as well. 190 dressed. Had over 20 inch main beams, 5 inch brows, 9 inch G2's Hunt was awesome! The Black Eagle Zombie Slayer went through him and went out his hind quarter. Was using Grim Reaper Hybrid head. He went 20 yards and was out!!!!!!
> View attachment 6300191


Awesome 6 pointer, what did he score?


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> Exactly. Early season was intended for doe control, obviously we don't need it since they removed first 5 days.


I don't think extending archery season would get more bucks killed since you only get one buck tag.I speculate that it would simply shift more of the overall harvest towards archery and away from rifle season.The idea of the early antlerless season was to kill more pre-rut does.When you kill them early,you save about 6 weeks of browsing pressure from does that will most likely get shot anyway and you allow the bucks a better chance to get less does bred on time.Does it make much of a difference?That I don't know but that was the jist of the early season.I'm sure it differs depending on where you hunt but I've never seen a youth hunter or an inline hunter on the public lands of NC Pa.They removed the first 5 days of antlerless season is most wmu's for political reasons.They knew that the antlerless harvest was 20% higher when you could kill doe the first week.All they did was increase the allocation by 20% when they took the first week out.It wasn't designed to save more deer because they wanted to stabilize the population and they know how many dead deer it takes to stabilize it.The intent was to let more deer live the first week so the hunters would actually see more deer.In the end,the plan was to kill the same number.It was purely political.


----------



## jacobh

Doug how would adding 2 weeks of the rut not increase buck harvest? I keep hearing people say this but if it dosent increase harvest why would u want it then??


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I don't think extending archery season would get more bucks killed since you only get one buck tag.I speculate that it would simply shift more of the overall harvest towards archery and away from rifle season.The idea of the early antlerless season was to kill more pre-rut does.When you kill them early,you save about 6 weeks of browsing pressure from does that will most likely get shot anyway and you allow the bucks a better chance to get less does bred on time.Does it make much of a difference?That I don't know but that was the jist of the early season.I'm sure it differs depending on where you hunt but I've never seen a youth hunter or an inline hunter on the public lands of NC Pa.They removed the first 5 days of antlerless season is most wmu's for political reasons.They knew that the antlerless harvest was 20% higher when you could kill doe the first week.All they did was increase the allocation by 20% when they took the first week out.It wasn't designed to save more deer because they wanted to stabilize the population and they know how many dead deer it takes to stabilize it.The intent was to let more deer live the first week so the hunters would actually see more deer.In the end,the plan was to kill the same number.It was purely political.


I was on the phone with one of the Commissioners when they changed back to not allowing doe during the first week. They originally started with a couple units to see how it affected harvest. Before they even had numbers he pushed for no doe for first week for all units. He straight up told me it was political and not science. When I asked him why he pushed for this without the scientific numbers to back it up his response was "Science gave us asbestos." ????



jacobh said:


> Doug how would adding 2 weeks of the rut not increase buck harvest? I keep hearing people say this but if it dosent increase harvest why would u want it then??


I don't think it would increase the buck harvest that much. Remember all those that shoot a buck in archery are not shooting a buck in rifle season. My belief, (an opinion) is that biologists would rather have the harvest spread out over the course of weeks rather than so much emphasis on getting their total kill on one day the first day of rifle. If you remember a few years ago it poured down rain all day the first day of rifle. By relying on that one day for most of their needed kill, they fell way short of goals that year. If the harvest was much more spread out one day of bad weather doesn't have as much influence.


----------



## jacobh

I see what your saying but bucks are on their feet more those 2 weeks then they are all archery and rifle. I just don't see how numbers wouldn't increase. Same as early season they're destroying the herd numbers offering a lot of tags and allowing 5 months of hunting. Want more deer shorten seasons and lower tag numbers. Want more bigger bucks? Allow less time to hunt them


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> The way Pa. does things is alway controversial, no doubt about it. I have no doubt it’s a tough job for the decision makers and I wouldn’t want to be in thier shoes. It seems they will never get it right. Prime example is the posting from a few pages back about the junior and mentored licenses. It make absolutely no sense the way that’s laid out. I think it’s a pretty typical example for Pa. from everything to special seasons to fluorescent orange requirement to doe tag allotment to only being able to hunt certain animals on Sunday. They should be able to do better.


I generally support the majority of what the biologists and foresters recommend and I also support what the food and cover crews are able to do with what they have to work with.I feel the PGC does an excellent job budgeting and giving us opportunities.With that said,the BOC is nothing more than a bunch of political appointees who often know very little about hunting or wildlife.All too often they go against the recommendations of the biologists and that was the case with removing the first week of doe.You're right though,they do have a tough job trying to keep everyone happy but many of their decisions are based on emotion and politics without a shred of science.In the end,it's still far better having the PGC as an independent agency rather than having clueless legislators making wildlife management decisions.Look at states like Main and NJ.They're bear hunting opprtunities are both in jeopardy because they management decisions aren't necessarily up to their wildlife agencies.We'll never always agree on everything but we have it pretty good in Pa.It's gotten a lot better but there's still room for improvement.I started hunting in 1980.You were done after one deer and the chance of killing anything bigger than a forky was slim.You were lucky to get a doe tag and 90% of the bucks were dead after 9:00am on the first day.Turkey hunting was just getting started and seeing a bear was a monumental occassion.Small game opportunities were better for the most part but looking back,it was pretty crappy.Today the opportunities are endless.We have millions of acres of public land,world class turkey hunting,way bigger bucks and the opportunity to hunt and kill multiple deer for several months.I've never seen it so good.I didn't get a doe tag in 1980 but I was lucky to kill a 4" spike that year along with a of couple rabbits and a bunch of squirrels.I compare that with the opportunities my 12 year old son has experienced.He just killed his 17th deer last week along with 10 or so turkeys and more small game than I care to remember.Small game is limited in this part of the state but thanks to the PGC purchasing thousands of acres of prime pheasant habitat,he's been having a ball chasing them this fall.I'm sure he takes a lot of that for granted but I couldn't have even dreamed any of that would have been possible 35 years ago.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug how would adding 2 weeks of the rut not increase buck harvest? I keep hearing people say this but if it dosent increase harvest why would u want it then??


Because those same deer would die in rifle season.It would most likely just shift the harvest more to archery season.


----------



## PAKraig

dougell said:


> Because those same deer would die in rifle season.It would most likely just shift the harvest more to archery season.


Which crossbow manufactures would *love*!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> I see what your saying but bucks are on their feet more those 2 weeks then they are all archery and rifle. I just don't see how numbers wouldn't increase. Same as early season they're destroying the herd numbers offering a lot of tags and allowing 5 months of hunting. Want more deer shorten seasons and lower tag numbers. Want more bigger bucks? Allow less time to hunt them


I think you'd get more mature deer killed for sure, but i don't see it ever changing so I won't put too much effort into thinking about these things. I mean think about PA, the more states I hunt in the more I realize we have the most illogical backwards system possibly in the country. Virtually everything is decided on politics and not by hunters or biologists.


----------



## jacobh

Taunto I've been saying it for years brother. It's crazy some of our laws and regulations


----------



## j.d.m.

Charman03 said:


> I don't understand having the early gun seasons during archery, then come gun season you can't shoot a doe the first week


It's to keep the seniors hunting and get/keep youngsters interested, witch means continued license sales, period. both types of hunters don't like the cold that comes with rifle hunting. It's definitely not about doe/deer management.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Taunto I've been saying it for years brother. It's crazy some of our laws and regulations


I usually take a sigh of relief when I go through the game book from any other state, I don't think I'll ever just hunt Pennsylvania. I understand our opportunities are better now than when I was a kid but certainly still room for improvement left out there


----------



## dougell

The rifle harvest always has and most likely always will control the overall harvest.That may be different in the SRA's where rifle harvests are limited but it's true for the rest of the state.


----------



## dougell

j.d.m. said:


> It's to keep the seniors hunting and get/keep youngsters interested, witch means continued license sales, period. both types of hunters don't like the cold that comes with rifle hunting. It's definitely not about doe/deer management.


It's both and it's a big part of deer management.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I'm not saying bucks aren't bigger but the hunting is not near as good. It's partially due to building but also over killing for years. Whenever i was 16 we had unlimited license sales. Unlimited. Now there's a limit of 70,000 tags a year!!! That's just way too many tags. Now 70,000 tags and 5 months to fill them it takes it's toll is all I'm saying


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> I usually take a sigh of relief when I go through the game book from any other state, I don't think I'll ever just hunt Pennsylvania. I understand our opportunities are better now than when I was a kid but certainly still room for improvement left out there


I got a NJ licenses this year for bear and trying to read those laws and permits for their 160 some odd WMUs makes me happy I live in PA. I know its not perfect but I know it can be worse.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug I'm not saying bucks aren't bigger but the hunting is not near as good. It's partially due to building but also over killing for years. Whenever i was 16 we had unlimited license sales. Unlimited. Now there's a limit of 70,000 tags a year!!! That's just way too many tags. Now 70,000 tags and 5 months to fill them it takes it's toll is all I'm saying


We've been over this a million times.The SRA's are entirely different and unique example.You have the potential for far more deer/human conflict in urban areas and small places to make a dent in the population.If they want to reduce that conflict and they have to,there's no way to keep every hunter happy who has a couple small 10 acre properties to hunt on.In the rest of the state,it was more about saving the habitat than it was about conflict,although that's still a concern everywhere.I've seen the habitat over huge areas make a remarkable comeback over the past 15 years.That not only helps the deer but it helps all of the wildlife along with the future of the timber industry.It's hard to really describe how bad the problem was and until the habitat was on it's way to being fixed,they couldn't allow more deer.We still have a lot less deer up here than we did 30 years ago but with a little effort and understanding,it's not hard to be successful.The quality of the bucks and the body size of the deer is light years better than it's ever been.when your stuck hunting a couple small properties,you're a victim of limited options.There's nothing the PGC can do to solve that problem.When this all started the PGC was on the verge of being sued by multiple entities.they had no choice.


----------



## dougell

I just read a post from a guy on facebook all upset because he took his kid spotlighting in the ANF and saw 4 deer.He was throwing a fit because the PGC ruined hunting and no kid will be interested hunting at those deer densities.He was spotighting in open mature woods and couldn't believe there weren't any deer when there were several clearcuts close by.I can't speak for that area specifically but we had a late frost this year and acorn production can only be found on the ridgtops.I haven't found any mast in the valleys or bottoms so common sense would dictate that the deer are going to be in the clearcuts rather than in the open woods where there's nothing for the deer to eat.It's also not usually very productive to try and spotlight in clearcuts lol.One night spotlighting and he determined that the PGC had all of the deer killed.I'll admit that things were pretty lean around the mid 2000's.A combination of harvests and bad winters took it's toll on the deer.The habitat came back and so did the deer.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I agree we go round and round but how can I say there was a issue by u but not by me? It's ok to lower numbers here but not by u? I agree building numbers had to go down but not this drastic. Eventually it has to stop but it's not


----------



## dougell

Huh?Jake,this WMU has the lowest deer densities and the lowest harvest rates in the entire state.I'm well aware of what low deer densities are like.The difference is,I have options in the form of hundreds of thousands of acres of public land and you're way more limited.I have spots dry up every year.HECK, I HAVE SPOTS DRY UP FROM WEEK TO WEEK BUT IT'S NEVER BECAUSE THE DEER ARE OVERHARVESTED.How many deer did you guys kill on one 13 acre spot this year?


----------



## jacobh

Doug u can't base it on kill numbers either though. U guys are allotted 3000 tags a year we have 70,000 of course numbers are going to be higher


----------



## Billy H

I'm with you Scott. The long seasons and large allotment of tags in the SRA's needs to be curtailed. I don't care what anyone tries to tell me. The years of it has taken a very noticeable toll.


----------



## vonfoust

j.d.m. said:


> It's to keep the seniors hunting and get/keep youngsters interested, witch means continued license sales, period. both types of hunters don't like the cold that comes with rifle hunting. It's definitely not about doe/deer management.


Gotta admit, at about 9am Saturday I wasn't a big fan of the cold either!


----------



## jacobh

Billy a lot see the high kill numbers but don't get they get a lot less tags and a lot less time to kill. We get 70,000 tags compared to 10,000. Then they get 2 months to hunt we get 5 months. Then they say we'll u guys kill more deer then we do so u have more deer. No we have 7x the tags and double the amount of time to kill them


----------



## Billy H

I cant speak for the deer numbers and whats going on in other parts of the state, as its been years since I hunted up north. I don't doubt what Doug says., He has first hand knowledge up there. Different game down here all the way around.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> I'm with you Scott. The long seasons and large allotment of tags in the SRA's needs to be curtailed. I don't care what anyone tries to tell me. The years of it has taken a very noticeable toll.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## dougell

I also don't doubt that there's less deer in the SRA's.My point is,it's an entirely different set of circumstances in the SRA's and hunter satisfaction isn't high on the list.It's all about conflict in those area.It's way too hard to specifically target small areas to make everyone happy.


----------



## TauntoHawk

A million tags and 12 month season can't take care of the deer where they are actually over populated because they over populate the areas that can't be hunted. huntable areas and public get cleaned out in short order


----------



## jacobh

^^^^ agreed 100%. Don't base huntable deer numbers off property that can't be hunted.


----------



## LetThemGrow

And this again I wonder why all bonus tags OUTSIDE special regs aren't PRIVATE LAND ONLY?

Doug, thanks for all the logical replies, I won't clog the thread requoting them. Appreciate your rational rather than emotional responses; we are a group of passionate hunters and can easily let emotions carry the day.


----------



## dougell

The PGC and the people complaining about deer/human conflict aren't worried about huntable populations.They're concerned with reducing deer human conflict,period.The only way to get a handle on it is to hand out large numbers of tags,allot more days to hunt and hope people use them where they're most needed.I understand that can ruin spots with more open access and I really do have empathy for those of you in that situation.There just really isn't any other way to reduce the herd enough to reduce conflict.There's no way they can reduce the herd as much as needed and guarantee that hunters will be happy with the areas they hunt.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> And this again I wonder why all bonus tags OUTSIDE special regs aren't PRIVATE LAND ONLY?
> 
> Doug, thanks for all the logical replies, I won't clog the thread requoting them. Appreciate your rational rather than emotional responses; we are a group of passionate hunters and can easily let emotions carry the day.


I'm really not all that emotional.Face to face is much different than typing over the internet.As far as private land tags go,there's DMAP if a landowner wants more deer killed.It's effective and easy to utilize.I practice what I preach and DMAP my own land.The truth is,landowners will self regulate their own population for better or worse.The problem with overbrowsing was on public land and the only thing the PGC could really control with tags.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PAKraig said:


> Which crossbow manufactures would *love*!!


I was at camp in 2F for 4 days of hunting i saw 8 other hunters 7 of which had crossbows only 1 had a hand held bow


----------



## PAKraig

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was at camp in 2F for 4 days of hunting i saw 8 other hunters 7 of which had crossbows only 1 had a hand held bow


I have no doubt. That's a discussion for a different day/thread, but there sure is a lot more deer hunters in the woods during archery season these days. Patches of woods I used to have to myself, that well, I don't have to myself anymore....


----------



## adr1601

PAKraig said:


> I have no doubt. That's a discussion for a different day/thread, but there sure is a lot more deer hunters in the woods during archery season these days. Patches of woods I used to have to myself, that well, I don't have to myself anymore....


The bear overlap blew my mind this year. Thought it was a gun opener on public land. There were clearly groups doing drives with arrow rifle.


----------



## Mathias

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was at camp in 2F for 4 days of hunting i saw 8 other hunters 7 of which had crossbows only 1 had a hand held bow


Horrible.


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> And this again I wonder why all bonus tags OUTSIDE special regs aren't PRIVATE LAND ONLY?
> 
> Doug, thanks for all the logical replies, I won't clog the thread requoting them. Appreciate your rational rather than emotional responses; we are a group of passionate hunters and can easily let emotions carry the day.


arrogance at its finest!


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was at camp in 2F for 4 days of hunting i saw 8 other hunters 7 of which had crossbows only 1 had a hand held bow


I know very few people who use a compound anymore.I took my son to take a proficiency test this past summer and he was the only one there with a compound.Admittedly,we were only there long enough for him to shoot a few arrows but everyone standing around had crossbows.3D shoots are a thing of the past and I believe it has more to do with crossbows than anything else.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> arrogance at its finest!


What was arrogant Billy?


----------



## jacobh

I just don't understand LTG please elaborate. So u want shorter seasons and less for allocations but say Dougs reasonings are logical since he is defending the number of allocations and current seasons? I'm confused


----------



## dougell

I'm not defending the allocation in the SRA's.I'm simply stating why the PGC is doing what they're doing and what they're up against.I am defending the allocations in the remainder of the state,specifically the northern tier.We needed less deer up here,We got less deer and things are better as a result.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> What was arrogant Billy?


That post was nothing more than a back handed comment directed at the guys that hunt the SRA. Anytime this topic comes up a few on here automatically think the guys down here are bumbling fools that don’t have a clue to what’s going on in our own backyards. We are just emotionally charged fools. Gets old. I think it’s great that the set up the PGC has going in other parts of the state is enhancing the deer herd, I really do and I’m glad to see guys taking advantage of it. Many successful hunter from out there posted up here and I believe l passed positive comment on every one of them. It’s not working so well for a whole lot of hunters down here who’s hunting is being essentially ruined by what the PGC is doing. That is a fact not an emotion.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed but we needed less here and got less the issue is now they won't stop the slaughter and it's frustrating


QUOTE=dougell;1106465285]I'm not defending the allocation in the SRA's.I'm simply stating why the PGC is doing what they're doing and what they're up against.I am defending the allocations in the remainder of the state,specifically the northern tier.We needed less deer up here,We got less deer and things are better as a result.[/QUOTE]


----------



## arrowflinger73

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was at camp in 2F for 4 days of hunting i saw 8 other hunters 7 of which had crossbows only 1 had a hand held bow


That's because it takes time and practice yo learn how to shoot a vertical bow. IMO the average lazy rifle hunter won't take the time to learn how to shoot one. So let's make it easy for them and legalize crossbows. Now they just have to squeeze the trigger just like rifle season.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

And adding to that needless and senseless “slaughter” in the SRA’s is the easy of use of the crossbow. I know that opinion rankles some here, but facts are facts.


----------



## dougell

Nothing I said was meant as a back handed comment directed at anyone.No one is denying there's less deer anywhere in the state.That was the plan.Some people accepted it and some people never will.I'm not defending the PGC as it pertains to the SRA's either.All I'm doing is explaining the position that they're in.They were faced with pending lawsuits from several different sides if they didn't reduce the herd and a lot of the complaints came from the SRA's.You have to realize that hunters make up less than 8% of the population and it's probably even worse in the SRA's.As sad as it seems,the priorities of hunters in the SRA isn't all that great in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> That post was nothing more than a back handed comment directed at the guys that hunt the SRA. Anytime this topic comes up a few on here automatically think the guys down here are bumbling fools that don’t have a clue to what’s going on in our own backyards. We are just emotionally charged fools. Gets old. I think it’s great that the set up the PGC has going in other parts of the state is enhancing the deer herd, I really do and I’m glad to see guys taking advantage of it. Many successful hunter from out there posted up here and I believe l passed positive comment on every one of them. It’s not working so well for a whole lot of hunters down here who’s hunting is being essentially ruined by what the PGC is doing. That is a fact not an emotion.


Wow, take a chill pill. You don't think it makes sense to limit antlerless tags to private land where the excess deer are likely located? I understand that SRA are targets for herd reduction...thus I don't see as much benefit there?

I spend limited time hunting SRA...but I get that habitat is disappearing on a weekly basis, human/deer interactions are increasingly seen as negative, and that the PGC's primary focus is not to make hunters happy; it is to manage the resource for good of all impacted. Time and again Doug posts reasonable replies that folks don't like so he and others "know nothing about where I live"...gets old. :wink:


----------



## Billy H

Doug my comment was not directed at you, rather LTG.


----------



## dougell

Wasn't sure but wasn't offended either.I just wanted to explain my position.It's often hard to have a rational conversation over a keyboard when you can't read other people like you can in person.A buddy of mine came up to hunt over the weekend.He was heavily involved with all of this crap serving as the past president of the UBP and also serving on the Gov sportsmen's advisory council.We both commented on the lack of complaining this year,compared to years past.It seems like there was a tremendous amount of success this this year all across the state and including 5C.


----------



## jacobh

Billy forget it bud. We're idiots and know nothing about deer and habitat. Sooner or later we have to realized that


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Billy forget it bud. We're idiots and know nothing about deer and habitat. Sooner or later we have to realized that


This is what u always say when you've run out of reasonable things to say. Why can't we as grown men discuss our different perspectives and experiences? Why can't we ask questions?


----------



## arrowflinger73

My complaint isn't with numbers of deer and I don't know how it is where you hunt. Where i hunt which is 2F and 1B in Warren county I see plenty (trail cam and sightings)the week leading up to early muzzleloader season and junior and senior rifle doe. Then everything disappears for a week and a half then starts to pick back up towards the end of the last week of archery. I hunt mostly public land ANF and some state game lands. IMO i think if they want to be out there hunting then do it as a crossbow hunter that's why they approved crossbows in the first place. To get more of the gun hunting crowd involved. Probably beating a dead horse

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow, take a chill pill. You don't think it makes sense to limit antlerless tags to private land where the excess deer are likely located? I understand that SRA are targets for herd reduction...thus I don't see as much benefit there?
> 
> I spend limited time hunting SRA...but I get that habitat is disappearing on a weekly basis, human/deer interactions are increasingly seen as negative, and that the PGC's primary focus is not to make hunters happy; it is to manage the resource for good of all impacted. Time and again Doug posts reasonable replies that folks don't like so he and others "know nothing about where I live"...gets old. :wink:


Limiting tags to private land might help but not much. A lot of the private land owners here that allow deer hunting have hunters that kill everything they see. The tracts of land that don’t allow hunting is where the problem is.


----------



## Diggler1220

Billy H said:


> That post was nothing more than a back handed comment directed at the guys that hunt the SRA. Anytime this topic comes up a few on here automatically think the* guys down here are bumbling fools that don’t have a clue to what’s going on in our own backyards.* We are just emotionally charged fools. Gets old. I think it’s great that the set up the PGC has going in other parts of the state is enhancing the deer herd, I really do and I’m glad to see guys taking advantage of it. Many successful hunter from out there posted up here and I believe l passed positive comment on every one of them. It’s not working so well for a whole lot of hunters down here who’s hunting is being essentially ruined by what the PGC is doing. That is a fact not an emotion.


Billy - You're avatar isn't helping persuade anyone you're not a bumbling fool. 

This was a fun thread right up till the last day of archery... now arguing over doe allocations, crossbows, and SRA's ? I get it's still "PA hunting related" but no thanks. Can't we talk about rut activity or something productive?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anybody in the SRAs still out HUNTING? How about late season, who’s gearing up for that?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> Limiting tags to private land might help but not much. A lot of the private land owners here that allow deer hunting have hunters that kill everything they see. The tracts of land that don’t allow hunting is where the problem is.


Ok. What do u think the PGC can do to help that problem? What can anybody do to help that problem? I don't know, don't deal with it, thus the questions.


----------



## Mathias

I'm hunting my spot in Berks Co tomorrow afternoon. Not sure where I'll be Thursday Friday. And I'm off all next week 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> I'm hunting my spot in Berks Co tomorrow afternoon. Not sure where I'll be Thursday Friday. And I'm off all next week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Goodluck!


----------



## arrowflinger73

Diggler1220 said:


> Billy - You're avatar isn't helping persuade anyone you're not a bumbling fool.
> 
> This was a fun thread right up till the last day of archery... now arguing over doe allocations, crossbows, and SRA's ? I get it's still "PA hunting related" but no thanks. Can't we talk about rut activity or something productive?


Sure thing now that the seasons over up here what kind of rutting activity are you seeing IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT KIND OF RUTTING ACTIVITY I'M SEEING 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was at camp in 2F for 4 days of hunting i saw 8 other hunters 7 of which had crossbows only 1 had a hand held bow


I went for a ride through the State Forest here on Friday morning when it was bitter cold. I saw 2 vehicles parked and passed 7 more roadhunting. That right there is the reason I absolutely cannot stand crossbows. They are the poachers new weapon of choice.


----------



## jacobh

Because u want to lessen tags then say yea Doug says more deer need killed and u say yea he has good logic people should listen to him. So what is it LTG? Has nothing to do with reasonable questions it has to do with u switching back and forth simply because u don't like me and have to go against everything I say


QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1106466107]This is what u always say when you've run out of reasonable things to say. Why can't we as grown men discuss our different perspectives and experiences? Why can't we ask questions?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Ok. What do u think the PGC can do to help that problem? What can anybody do to help that problem? I don't know, don't deal with it, thus the questions.


I should have said that’s what the PGC says is the problem. I don’t see human/deer interaction as a huge problem. They simply need to cut back on tags and season length and let things bounce back a little bit here. 

Getting back to hunting, my son will be out trying to punch his buck tag this week.


----------



## nicko

In regard to human / deer conflicts, I'd like to see if reported deer/car collisions have gone down, stayed the same, or gone up since the advent of all these tags on the SRAs.

Doug, I know you have said you are in the insurance business. Do you have access to any deer/car collision numbers over the years by county since 2000?


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> 1. Because u want to lessen tags then say yea Doug says more deer need killed and u say yea he has good logic people should listen to him. So what is it LTG?
> 
> 2. Has nothing to do with reasonable questions it has to do with u switching back and forth simply because u don't like me and have to go against everything I say


1. In SRA the object is herd reduction. In other areas I don't understand why the doe tags allow for harvest to focus so much on potentially overhunted public land while deer are potentially underhunted on private land. 

2. Stop being paranoid. Realize that not everyone who disagrees with you is doing it on purpose. The discussion is bigger than you, me, or whoever is trading ideas and experiences. 

Funny we both seem to agree that adding more days to shoot bucks makes no sense, yet you've never pointed that out? You've spent years complaining about deer sightings, how u don't like PA hunting, yet u shoot a great buck in the first few weeks. Maybe it's us, maybe it's u that isn't real clear about which way U want it?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ok ok ok....back to big PA deer.....

Don’t know this lucky lady, my cousin sent me the pic. I️ hear that it was taken in Potter County....almost positive that is Potter County Outfitters in the background.....I️ think Nick could see that sporting good store from his hotel room at the WestGate










All I️ can say is WOW!!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good for her!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

So u don't hunt SRA yet u know more need to be killed? Don't count on that


QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1106466947]1. In SRA the object is herd reduction. In other areas I don't understand why the doe tags allow for harvest to focus so much on potentially overhunted public land while deer are potentially underhunted on private land. 

2. Stop being paranoid. Realize that not everyone who disagrees with you is doing it on purpose. The discussion is bigger than you, me, or whoever is trading ideas and experiences. 

Funny we both seem to agree that adding more days to shoot bucks makes no sense, yet you've never pointed that out? You've spent years complaining about deer sightings, how u don't like PA hunting, yet u shoot a great buck in the first few weeks. Maybe it's us, maybe it's u that isn't real clear about which way U want it?[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Yea I do complain about no extended buck season and doe allocations look back at my posts don't just assume I'm wrong and ask pointless questions


----------



## full moon64

There where a lot of big deer shot in PA..I drive truck and was delivering up by Allentown Pa,,,I knew at this job the supervisor hunted,haven't seen in awhile.He had a pic on his phone of buck shot by his friend was 200 plus..waiting drying period,,I thought he said shot near Schwenksville...I couldn't get details he was busy.


----------



## nicko

That's a Potter whopper for sure. If I knew deer like that would show up there Joe, I'd hunt from the parking lot of the Westgate.


----------



## j.d.m.

That is an awesome deer. 
I hunted sgl 205 tonight. Saw tons of sign, rubs scrapes, droppings. Had a small y buck come in behind me unnoticed till he blew at me. I turned around just in time to see him and what he was. Came in to 20 yards before getting busted. I'm sure there are big buck roaming those parts of 5c, just didn't see any tonight. Lots of pheasants kackeling though out the day. I know I'm gonna hunt that area as hard as I can till the end.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck! Waiting for the inevitable crossbow accusations....




jacobh said:


> So u don't hunt SRA yet u know more need to be killed?


Actually I do hunt SRA, just not frequently. I don't know how many need harvested; I just know the goal of PGC is to reduce herd numbers in SRA's.


----------



## jacobh

My point is numbers are down so when do they stop???


----------



## jacobh

Your telling me for over 20 years of 70,000+ tags in SRA the numbers aren't under control yet?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Your telling me for over 20 years of 70,000+ tags in SRA the numbers aren't under control yet?


Scott, it's funny. I've talked to hunters up in Potter who have never been down here in the SE corner of the state and they really believe we are overrun with deer because of the length of the seasons and the number of tags. 

In regard to the deer in the northern tier, I spent last week hunting 3A and the size of the deer, particularly the young deer.......they are noticeable bigger than what I see here in 5C. A 2.5 year old down here looks like a teenager that just isn't filled out. A 2.5 year old up there.......their body size is just..... thicker. And I've been hunting up there for 16+ years. The quality and size of the deer is in undeniably better than it used to be.


----------



## jacobh

Nick that's my point when I was 16 we had unlimited doe tags then like over 70,000 tags for 15-18 years yet guys are on here saying yea we need more does killed??? Seriously how many more deer can they kill and still have any type of population. Some just don't get it


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> In regard to human / deer conflicts, I'd like to see if reported deer/car collisions have gone down, stayed the same, or gone up since the advent of all these tags on the SRAs.
> 
> Doug, I know you have said you are in the insurance business. Do you have access to any deer/car collision numbers over the years by county since 2000?


I'm sure they have those statistics because that's one factor they use to adjust comprehensive rates.I don't have them at my finger tips however.I pay close attention to my loss ratio but I've never really worried about deer claims.They spike in the fall and then level off.For several years they weren't a factor for me but they've been rising the last few years,especially when the mast crop is poor.When the mast crop is good,the deer are back in the woods.When the mast crop is poor,they're crossing roads that go through corn fields.Other factors are far more important.The frequency of claims has risen dramatically over the past two years and it's primarily do to distracted drivers staring at their instagram or snap chat.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Nick that's my point when I was 16 we had unlimited doe tags then like over 70,000 tags for 15-18 years yet guys are on here saying yea we need more does killed??? Seriously how many more deer can they kill and still have any type of population. Some just don't get it


The last I saw,they were killing about 14 doe/sq mile in 5C.Depending on the deer density,that may not be enough to reduce the population by much.If the habitat is good,you have to remove about 30% of the adult doe population every year just to keep the herd stable.


----------



## jacobh

So 20 years they couldn't get the deer population right? Something wrong there


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Ok ok ok....back to big PA deer.....
> 
> Don’t know this lucky lady, my cousin sent me the pic. I️ hear that it was taken in Potter County....almost positive that is Potter County Outfitters in the background.....I️ think Nick could see that sporting good store from his hotel room at the WestGate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I️ can say is WOW!!!
> 
> Joe


Correct. She shot it Saturday morning with a crossbow. 164".


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> That's a Potter whopper for sure. If I knew deer like that would show up there Joe, I'd hunt from the parking lot of the Westgate.


From what I've heard it was pretty darn close to your lease. Probably less than a mile as the crow flies.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Your telling me for over 20 years of 70,000+ tags in SRA the numbers aren't under control yet?


I'm not telling you anything. I just know the focus of deer plan seems to be herd reduction. 



jacobh said:


> So 20 years they couldn't get the deer population right? Something wrong there


 Nothing has changed in those 20 years? Same habitat acreage, same seasons, same amount of hunters, same land access?



jacobh said:


> Nick that's my point when I was 16 we had unlimited doe tags then like over 70,000 tags for 15-18 years yet guys are on here saying yea we need more does killed??? Seriously how many more deer can they kill and still have any type of population. Some just don't get it


 And yet guys keep buying tags and wanting to fill them??? If there really are that few deer, how and why do guys fill their tags?


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


>


As long as your definition doesn't include laying aside reason and discussion...funny coming from you Joe, you can be opinionated?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> As long as your definition doesn't include laying aside reason and discussion...funny coming from you Joe, you can be opinionated?


Don't actually have a definition and of course I have a few opinions, after all, I am from Delco:wink:fahgetboutit


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Don't actually have a definition and of course I have a few opinions, after all, I am from Delco:wink:fahgetboutit


 :wink:


----------



## bucco921

damn lol.. I haven't checked on this thread in a day and it got good.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Nick that's my point when I was 16 we had unlimited doe tags then like over 70,000 tags for 15-18 years yet guys are on here saying yea we need more does killed??? Seriously how many more deer can they kill and still have any type of population. Some just don't get it


I think the point is to kill them all in the SRA. However, until there are deer density numbers posted, it is all speculation on the health of the herd. While you guys hunt the SRAs, you are covering a small percentage of the huntable area. Just my 2 cents coming from a hunter in a non-SRA.


----------



## Billy H

I think it’s easy to form an opinion or state “facts” when you are reading a sheet of paper with statistics on it. The thing is things are very diverse in SRA at least they are in 5C. It really doesn’t capture the true picture of what’s happening here. I think those of us the have hunted here for years are seeing the true picture of what’s happening with the huntable population of whitetail deer here. I know a lot of hunters and none of them are happy with what is happening, and no it’s not that we expect to see dozens of deer each sit. This year I hunted a good bit . I saw 10 young bucks for every one doe sighting. Is this healthy?


----------



## River420Bottom

jacobh said:


> Billy forget it bud. We're idiots and know nothing about deer and habitat. Sooner or later we have to realized that


I thought the discussion would've ended here :darkbeer:


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> Correct. She shot it Saturday morning with a crossbow. 164".


Wow! Monster!! 3A or 2G??


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> I thought the discussion would've ended here :darkbeer:


As usual nothing intelligent to add. Did you ever kill that big buck ,you know the one whos picture you lifted off facebook from another state.


----------



## jacobh

Billy and perry it is funny huh??? 2 guys don't hunt our area but know everything about it lol, facts are if it dosent directly affect them they don't care


----------



## LetThemGrow

So I assume you guys and your buddies, "all the unhappy hunters you talk to" are not and have not been shooting does?


----------



## jacobh

Between my buddies and my family we allowed my son to shoot 1 doe that was it!! But Thanks now that u say it we should probably shoot 50 since all the habitat is gone


----------



## Billy H

Yep I shot a doe this year. After many years of not shooting any. I'll own that and admit by doing that I'm adding to the problem. 

Scott im trying to keep it civil. These guys have some good points but are ignorant to what is happening here. They are not misinformed. You need to remember if the PGC says it's so a lot of folks run with it.


----------



## jacobh

Billy I agree. In mountains numbers dropped they backed off tags and the herds coming back. I just don't get why they don't do that here


----------



## Scott Ho

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow, take a chill pill. You don't think it makes sense to limit antlerless tags to private land where the excess deer are likely located? I understand that SRA are targets for herd reduction...thus I don't see as much benefit there?
> 
> *I spend limited time hunting SRA.*..but I get that habitat is disappearing on a weekly basis, human/deer interactions are increasingly seen as negative, and that the PGC's primary focus is not to make hunters happy; it is to manage the resource for good of all impacted. Time and again Doug posts reasonable replies that folks don't like so he and others "know nothing about where I live"...gets old. :wink:


I know that you get tired of hearing know nothing about where I live... but read on.

I am a hunter who lives in 5c also spend the large majority of my time hunting there. By admission you have spent limited time hunting in this area. I guess the real question is how much time have you spent in this area at all? Do you ever drive through, visit ect? If you or all the other experts on this area do not spend time here how do you know what is best for the herd or what is actually happening in this area? When you look at numbers on paper sure xx number of deer are killed per mile or acre or whatever but it is not a good representation of what is actually happening in this area. You see lots of the land (hence deer) is un-huntable and always will be. I would love to see a chart of where the greatest number of deer are killed by hunters then another where the greatest number of deer are killed by cars on a township level within 5c. This would be useful information because it really may be an eye opener for those of you that are not familiar with the area and different terrain. I can assure you that Allentown is much different than Fleetwood. It is not an access issue, it is that deer are basically living in development hedgerows. I would say that most of the small patches of woods that are able to be archery hunted current have someone that hunts them. 

If I were to venture a guess most of the deer/human interaction occurs among these deer that are not hunted in suburban/urban areas. So really no matter how many we kill, it is never going to solve the problem of too many deer per mile. All that it really is going to accomplish is to totally deplete deer on state game lands ect.


----------



## jacobh

Well put Scott!!!


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> I think it’s easy to form an opinion or state “facts” when you are reading a sheet of paper with statistics on it. The thing is things are very diverse in SRA at least they are in 5C. It really doesn’t capture the true picture of what’s happening here. I think those of us the have hunted here for years are seeing the true picture of what’s happening with the huntable population of whitetail deer here. I know a lot of hunters and none of them are happy with what is happening, and no it’s not that we expect to see dozens of deer each sit. This year I hunted a good bit . I saw 10 young bucks for every one doe sighting. Is this healthy?


Interesting findings. Not sure what part of 5C you are in, but a friend of mine hunts a small lot in Zionsville. He saw 10 doe to 1 buck on average. He has 15 days on stand so far this year. The bucks were all young.


----------



## jacobh

Ok here u guys go just a example as I don't know what management u it's your in
2E. Approx 22,000 tags available harvest 10,500
2d approx 68,000 tags available harvest 29,000
5c approx 90,000 tags available harvest 24,000
This was as of 2016-2017 season
So as u can see to say hey 5c has the best harvest numbers around??? Far from it. Not even 30% for my area are being filled why a lot of other areas approx 50%


----------



## jacobh

2f 26,000 tags available 14,000 harvest
2h 6,000 tags available 3,800 harvest
2b 61,000 tags available 20,000 harvest


----------



## jacobh

Ok spec reg areas
5c total tags 90,000 harvest 24,000
5B total tags 50,000 harvest 20,000
5D total tags 25,000 harvest 9,000
So all these areas have less then 30% success rate yet we have a deer problem why other areas have close to 50% success rate but I have no right to complain about the deer herd????


----------



## davydtune

I'm just anxiously waiting my departure for camp to bear hunt this weekend :rock: Well to be more accurate I'm taking the 444 for a walk while I scout and look for deer. Figure I'll see the best rut action I have this year, lol! There's an adjacent top to one I hunt and connecting valley I've been wanting to check out and well what better time :wink: If I see a bear I'll be shocked as I don't get into the whole driving thing and even if I do see one it will probably be running mach 10 and I wont be able to judge it at all. I don't shoot cubs or sows so..........deer scouting while taking the gun for a walk it is


----------



## Charman03

I'm definitely checking out of this thread for awhile...


----------



## Matt Musto

I'm just going to state what I see and feel and not direct it towards or against anyone else's beliefs or observations.

1. 4-5 years ago I saw many more does at my spots in 5D and thought everything was fine. In correlation to the legalization of the crossbow and doe tags selling out in 5C and 5D, before the season starts, does are disappearing on the small private spots. I have not seen 1 doe while hunting on the property that I killed my last two bucks on, in the last 3 years. I have night time pics of does and fawns but shooting hour sightings are non-existent. Up the road the corn stays up until late January, no clue why, and the large 300 acre property by the golf course has Ecologix on it and 3-4 hunters every day. No exaggeration, Sept 15 - January 28th, 3-4 hunter EVERYDAY, and they were not on that property 4 years ago. On the large property I hunt, 160 acre, doe numbers are down compared to 4-5 years ago, but still at a "satisfactory" level. I may see 4-10 does compared to 10-20 a sit. I am now of the opinion that tag allocations needs to come down and there needs to be limits per hunter in the SRA's 

2. I want Sundays and would like to trade in the the early season for the two weeks before Thanksgiving, STATEWIDE. I also wouldn't mind knocking down the late season, archery and flintlock, to one week after New Years. I don't believe adding more days are going to get more bucks killed. Everyone only has one buck tag and I don't believe hunter success rates will drastically change due to increased hunting days.


----------



## nicko

While I agree with a number of things you said Scott Ho, one area I will disagree with you about is where you said it’s not about access. In my opinion, it is all about access and being able to get to hunt on property where the deer are living. The fact that so many of these deer are living in suburban and developed areas that are not open to hunting for the exception of a limited few, they have safe Havens where they can go on touched and not experience any Hunter pressure. Just like all other areas of the state, when land gets bought up or developed or posted, that hunting access goes away forever and that’s just one less piece of hunotable land in the state. 

I’m sure most of us can drive around and point to any handful of areas that you used to be able to hunt but no longer can do the development, property changing hands, or someone just posting it to no hunting at all.


----------



## vonfoust

bucco921 said:


> damn lol.. I haven't checked on this thread in a day and it got good.


Any time we aren't hunting we are bickering. All those not in an SRA are not hunting now. :greenwithenvy:


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> Yep I shot a doe this year. After many years of not shooting any. I'll own that and admit by doing that I'm adding to the problem.
> 
> Scott im trying to keep it civil. These guys have some good points but are ignorant to what is happening here. They are not misinformed. You need to remember if the PGC says it's so a lot of folks run with it.


I'm not running with anything. I just don't see the PGC ever letting the herd increase in an area full of people with dwindling amount of habitat acreage. Maybe I'm wrong. Somehow for making that observation I "know it all and want all doe shot"?? 

From my perspective the reality is that things will never be the same as "the good old days". And I have a hard time correlating "no deer here" with "we need more days to hunt bucks" and "more days to hunt bucks won't result in more bucks getting killed". 

Thanks for your civil answers Billy, I'll try to keep it the same. :wink:


----------



## jacobh

Less the 30% success rate in the land of all the deer. How do u justify this?? What WMU are u in??


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> So I assume you guys and your buddies, "all the unhappy hunters you talk to" are not and have not been shooting does?


I have three doe tags for 5D. I have one stand that has produced for me over the last 6 years or so and have taken three nice representative bucks, however I have been very selective on does due to the number of deer that have been steadily declining. This year has been rough to say the least. That can be attributed to the ludicrous number of hunters in such a concentrated area. I know of at least 15 guys that hunt in a quarter square mile of where this spot is. In 2015 I took one doe. Last year none and this year I'm going to pass as well. I've put a decent amount of time in this stand and to be honest, have not seen one doe on stand. Small bucks is all I've encountered. I've seen a decent amount of does at my parents' property that is nearby, but I won't take a doe there either as my father has a rule that you don't kill does because you're killing possibly two bucks the next season. I used to think that upstate NY mentality of killing does was absurd, but now it has merit. 

However, my father and I are in the minority. Most of the hunters in the area will take a doe any chance they get and at the same time complain that they're not seeing any deer. We've at least convinced my dad's neighbor to not shoot any does or allow anyone that hunts his property not take any either. 

I will say that I agree completely with Doug's view of the SRAs and the PGC approach to managing the herd down here. I don't like it, but I get it. Maybe there needs to be another WMA down here, say a 5E or something. Clearly anecdotal, but 5C is too big IMO. There are many portions of 5C (N & W) that are a complete 180 as far as habitat goes compared to areas of southern 5C and northern 5D. Maybe we need more culls in the more suburban/urban areas to address deer/human conflicts. I know there a a few townships down here that do that, i.e. New Hope/Solebury, Lower and Upper Makefield, Newtown Township, etc.


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> I'm definitely checking out of this thread for awhile...


Thanks for letting us know. 

I don't see it as bickering. It's just guys posting and discussing there observations. I enjoy a good debate and I think both sides of this issue have valid points. I agree with LTG that more likely than not the PGC is not going to change much down here. We as hunters are as much to blame. Maybe not those here posting that actually give a rats azz whats happening. Its the hoards of doe killers that kill everything and as many as they can. We all know the type. The guy that proudly drags his fresh killed fawn out of the woods by one front leg to the car so he can return to kill another one. They are everywhere down here.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> I think it’s easy to form an opinion or state “facts” when you are reading a sheet of paper with statistics on it. The thing is things are very diverse in SRA at least they are in 5C. It really doesn’t capture the true picture of what’s happening here. I think those of us the have hunted here for years are seeing the true picture of what’s happening with the huntable population of whitetail deer here. I know a lot of hunters and none of them are happy with what is happening, and no it’s not that we expect to see dozens of deer each sit. This year I hunted a good bit . I saw 10 young bucks for every one doe sighting. Is this healthy?


I live in an SRA. From my front porch I can see 2D which is not an SRA. One of the things that happened on this side of the state was 2B extends farther than just Allegheny County, which is mostly Pittsburgh. With the late extended season, the deer population outside Allegheny County (but still in 2B SRA) got decimated. To the point where many of my acquaintances that owned land quit hunting. The reason was that they had basically unlimited tags, and outside Allegheny County rifles were legal. They were literally hunting the only truly available deer with rifles for over a month. Eventually there were no deer. The PGC took steps within the last couple of years to make only Allegheny County available for the extended seasons and I can see the results in my yard.:wink:
The reason for this explanation is that it sounds like you and Jacobh are caught in that same type situation. Available deer getting hammered, while the PGC really needs deer killed in more populated areas. It might be worth contacting the local CO's and have them take a look. It could be years, but the precedent is set for making some changes, if even on the other side of the state. Maybe they can make antlerless tags township specific in your area?? 
It's obvious the PGC recognizes that SRA's are a different animal than the rest of the state, hence the term 'special'. Those of us on the outside can only go by numbers and what the PGC and it's biologists say. They do NOT manage for hunter satisfaction in these areas, they manage to keep deer from becoming a problem for the 95% of the public that don't hunt.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Ok spec reg areas
> 5c total tags 90,000 harvest 24,000
> 5B total tags 50,000 harvest 20,000
> 5D total tags 25,000 harvest 9,000
> So all these areas have less then 30% success rate yet we have a deer problem why other areas have close to 50% success rate but I have no right to complain about the deer herd????


How many guys in the special regs get multiple tags and never end up filling them?A lot go to waste because of that.You get one tag in 2H or 2G so the success rate per tags in higher.The reason those units get less of an allocation is because so many claim "there's no deer".It's a political decision.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Maybe not those here posting that actually give a rats azz whats happening. Its the hoards of doe killers that kill everything and as many as they can. We all know the type. The guy that proudly drags his fresh killed fawn out of the woods by one front leg to the car so he can return to kill another one. They are everywhere down here.


Spot on, Billy. Those of on here are just a very tiny percentage of hunters and although most if not all of us get it, unfortunately there a many, many more that have the mentality as you describe above. Some of the the things I've witnessed in the woods and have heard at the processor just blow my mind. Slob hunter doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I live in an SRA. From my front porch I can see 2D which is not an SRA. One of the things that happened on this side of the state was 2B extends farther than just Allegheny County, which is mostly Pittsburgh. With the late extended season, the deer population outside Allegheny County (but still in 2B SRA) got decimated. To the point where many of my acquaintances that owned land quit hunting. The reason was that they had basically unlimited tags, and outside Allegheny County rifles were legal. They were literally hunting the only truly available deer with rifles for over a month. Eventually there were no deer. The PGC took steps within the last couple of years to make only Allegheny County available for the extended seasons and I can see the results in my yard.:wink:
> The reason for this explanation is that it sounds like you and Jacobh are caught in that same type situation. Available deer getting hammered, while the PGC really needs deer killed in more populated areas. It might be worth contacting the local CO's and have them take a look. It could be years, but the precedent is set for making some changes, if even on the other side of the state. Maybe they can make antlerless tags township specific in your area??
> It's obvious the PGC recognizes that SRA's are a different animal than the rest of the state, hence the term 'special'. Those of us on the outside can only go by numbers and what the PGC and it's biologists say. They do NOT manage for hunter satisfaction in these areas, they manage to keep deer from becoming a problem for the 95% of the public that don't hunt.


That's actually a very good point.I have zero doubts that there are areas on the outskirts of 5c and 2b that get hammered and shouldn't be part of those wmu's.The PGC has been slow to react to that.


----------



## jacobh

Doug come on Man U can't be serious!!!! I said 30% success rate when it's less so we can say that made up for the ones who didn't fill them out. It's just excuse after excuse for this. Facts are they destroyed the herd down here. It can be fixed lower the tags that's all we're asking. We're not asking for them to be fired just fix the problem



QUOTE=dougell;1106471167]How many guys in the special regs get multiple tags and never end up filling them?A lot go to waste because of that.You get one tag in 2H or 2G so the success rate per tags in higher.The reason those units get less of an allocation is because so many claim "there's no deer".It's a political decision.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I live in an SRA. From my front porch I can see 2D which is not an SRA. One of the things that happened on this side of the state was 2B extends farther than just Allegheny County, which is mostly Pittsburgh. With the late extended season, the deer population outside Allegheny County (but still in 2B SRA) got decimated. To the point where many of my acquaintances that owned land quit hunting. The reason was that they had basically unlimited tags, and outside Allegheny County rifles were legal. They were literally hunting the only truly available deer with rifles for over a month. Eventually there were no deer. The PGC took steps within the last couple of years to make only Allegheny County available for the extended seasons and I can see the results in my yard.:wink:
> The reason for this explanation is that it sounds like you and Jacobh are caught in that same type situation. Available deer getting hammered, while the PGC really needs deer killed in more populated areas. It might be worth contacting the local CO's and have them take a look. It could be years, but the precedent is set for making some changes, if even on the other side of the state. Maybe they can make antlerless tags township specific in your area??
> It's obvious the PGC recognizes that SRA's are a different animal than the rest of the state, hence the term 'special'. Those of us on the outside can only go by numbers and what the PGC and it's biologists say. They do NOT manage for hunter satisfaction in these areas, they manage to keep deer from becoming a problem for the 95% of the public that don't hunt.


Here's an interesting tidbit.Back around 2000 the PGC estimated the pre-season herd at 1.3 million animals and the SRA's were not included in that estimate because they were being managed completely different.The dd goal for the SRA's was 5 dpsm.I had all of the reports from the PGC in my desk going back to 1999 but lost them in a flood a few years ago so I just have to go by memory now.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug come on Man U can't be serious!!!! I said 30% success rate when it's less so we can say that made up for the ones who didn't fill them out. It's just excuse after excuse for this. Facts are they destroyed the herd down here. It can be fixed lower the tags that's all we're asking. We're not asking for them to be fired just fix the problem
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1106471167]How many guys in the special regs get multiple tags and never end up filling them?A lot go to waste because of that.You get one tag in 2H or 2G so the success rate per tags in higher.The reason those units get less of an allocation is because so many claim "there's no deer".It's a political decision.


[/QUOTE]

Scott,there are no bonus tags in 2H or 2G.Nonresidents don't even get a chance.Each person gets one tag,period unless you get DMAP's.If a GUY ONLY HAS ONE TAG COMPARED TO 5 IN IN HIS POCKET,the chance of him filling one is far greater than filling four or five.It's not an excuse.It's a statistical fact.Once again Scott,I'm not saying there isn't less deer or too few in the areas where some people hunt.I get that.What i'm saying is,the SRA's have entirely different management goals and the primary goal is to reduce deer/human conflict.Hunters needs are very low on the list of priorities.I'm not saying you have to like it.I'm not saying it doesn't suck for you guys with areas of limited access and few deer there.All I'm saying is,the PGC has no other real choice.


----------



## vonfoust

I have heard on multiple occasions the PGC was looking at splitting up 5C. Anyone still hearing this? Billyh, jacobh, you think this would change things for the both of you? Is this needed?


----------



## yetihunter1

full moon64 said:


> There where a lot of big deer shot in PA..I drive truck and was delivering up by Allentown Pa,,,I knew at this job the supervisor hunted,haven't seen in awhile.He had a pic on his phone of buck shot by his friend was 200 plus..waiting drying period,,I thought he said shot near Schwenksville...I couldn't get details he was busy.


Do you happen to have this pic? Would love to see that, specially since its not to far from my home.


----------



## jacobh

They made 5c smaller but raised 5d tags so really it did nothing. Guess I'm just confused as LTG says don't shoot does because numbers are down and don't extend buck season which I can agree to. But now Doug is saying the PGC dosent have a choice but to keep issuing tags and kill all the deer?? So am I suppose to kill the does or not? Obviously from what I'm being told it'll never stop so I may as well just kill and get it over with? Is that right??


----------



## dougell

Scott,you'd have to spend time up here to understand.People were and still are livid about herd reductions.They used to have save the deer meetings that would be packed with irate hunters claiming there were no deer.I remeber seeing gyms packed with 1500 people screaming about no deer.2H and 2G had and still has the lowest deer densities in the entire state.I still don't think it's that bad and it's gotten a little better.Tons and tons of guys quit hunting and you don't see a soul after noon on the first day of rifle season.We have thick steep terrain and with nobody pushing them around like the old days,you can sit for days and think there's not a deer around.This year isn't so bad because there's not much of a mast crop.The deer aren't back in the woods spread out as much laying in clearcuts and laurel patches all day.They're way more visible so people aren't complaining.It doesn't mean we have more deer than we did last year.My son and I kill a lot of deer every year and I know that we had some neighbors that were all ticked off about it.these people don't get out and hunt though.They hunt within 100 yards of their houses and if they don't see dozens of deer,they assume someone killed them all.They fail to realize that we live in an area with few oaks.When there's a good mast crop,the deer vanish as soon as it drops.This year there's no mast in the areas that usually pull the deer away and all of the sudden they can't believe all the deer.


----------



## jacobh

I hunt valley forge mountain and talked to a warden who hunts there who is completely appalled by it all too. Says the mountain isn't even worth hunting anymore due to all the killings that happened. Seems even their own guys are sick of the BS


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> They made 5c smaller but raised 5d tags so really it did nothing. Guess I'm just confused as LTG says don't shoot does because numbers are down and don't extend buck season which I can agree to. But now Doug is saying the PGC dosent have a choice but to keep issuing tags and kill all the deer?? So am I suppose to kill the does or not? Obviously from what I'm being told it'll never stop so I may as well just kill and get it over with? Is that right??


I think that's dead nuts on.They want about 5 dpsm in those areas.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I hunt valley forge mountain and talked to a warden who hunts there who is completely appalled by it all too. Says the mountain isn't even worth hunting anymore due to all the killings that happened. Seems even their own guys are sick of the BS


I've never been to Valley Forge mountain but I've been to Valley forge park quite a few times.Not even sure if it's the same area but the deer in Valley Forge were pathetic looking and that was the most overbrowed area I've ever seen and I've seen some pretty bad areas.


----------



## jacobh

Yea and now u can walk and see no deer this is my point. They go to the extreme


----------



## jacobh

Ok Doug 
2g tags 21,000 harvest 11,000 approx
2h tags 6,000 harvest 3,800 approx
So u guys average over 50% harvest which is almost double the harvest rate we have. They want the deer killed here they have to see by harvest rate it's not working or there are no huntable deer to kill


----------



## jacobh

My whole point year after year is things need to change down here. That's it. I don't know why everyone who dosent hunt here argues it. Did I argue when u guys said they killed all the does in the mountains and it needed to stop? No ai had tons of deer running around but I never once came on anywhere and said quit whining hunt harder or well it had to happen. I didn't hunt your area so I didn't know how any of u felt. Same as u guys don't know how we feel now. I don't know how u guys do it but when u pay someone to do something and they don't do it. Well u stop paying them


----------



## vonfoust

I generally don't shoot many does, mostly let the kids do that anymore. My son hasn't got a lot of time deer hunting this year and hadn't shot one yet so I did to get some meat in the freezer. There was no fat on the doe I shot. At all. We will be shooting a few more than usual this year.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Ok here u guys go just a example as I don't know what management u it's your in
> 2E. Approx 22,000 tags available harvest 10,500
> 2d approx 68,000 tags available harvest 29,000
> 5c approx 90,000 tags available harvest 24,000
> This was as of 2016-2017 season
> So as u can see to say hey 5c has the best harvest numbers around??? Far from it. Not even 30% for my area are being filled why a lot of other areas approx 50%


Maybe we just stink as hunters down here....just messing around...I think it comes down to a lot of factors, limited access to private lands (closer to philly, you get more deer less land) and hunters leaving to go upstate to hunt the prime time of the season to name a couple. I have only ever hunted in 5C and 5D and only hunt public land and while there are days I am skunked there are also days when I see 15+ deer in a sit (this past Friday). I think hunting in the SRA changes the hunters mentality, people find there honey hole, whether public or private and they guard and hunt it till it dies and complain the deer are gone. In the big woods north and west of us, you know you have the space to go and move to find the deer and you will, thus not burning out a spot. I have close to 50 different spots on public land that I have marked on my hunting app all in the SRAs and depending on wind, time of season and other factors, I can see deer from each of them on a sit.

I agree there are things down here that need to be fixed but I don't think things are in as dire straights as some seem to believe.


----------



## dougell

Valley forge park couldn't sustain 2 dpsm and have healthy deer or expect any type of regeneration.


----------



## dougell

Valley forge park couldn't sustain 2 dpsm and have healthy deer or expect any type of regeneration.

Scott,I'm not sure where you're getting your information but only 1100 antlerless deer were killed in 2H last year and there were 6500 tags.That's a success rate of 16%.


----------



## jacobh

What??? My god man it's one thing after another. Now VF can't support a deer herd? Hell let's just kill everything Evidentally SE can't have any deer it's just not sufficient enough. VF is full of oak flats full. Property I hunt have tons of acorns just sitting on the ground going to waste because nothing's there to eat them. But we can't support a deer herd


----------



## dougell

Valley forge park couldn't sustain 2 dpsm and have healthy deer or expect any type of regeneration.

Scott,I'm not sure where you're getting your information but only 1100 antlerless deer were killed in 2H last year and there were 6500 tags.That's a success rate of 16%.5C had 70k,down 15 from the year before and they killed 13600 which is a success rate of 19%.There's a lot of excess tags being sold in 5c that never have a chance of being filled.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> What??? My god man it's one thing after another. Now VF can't support a deer herd? Hell let's just kill everything Evidentally SE can't have any deer it's just not sufficient enough. VF is full of oak flats full. Property I hunt have tons of acorns just sitting on the ground going to waste because nothing's there to eat them. But we can't support a deer herd


Nope,deer cannot live on mast alone.Mast crops are not reliable from year to year and they only sustain the deer for a few months.Unfortunately,they need high quality food year round.Not a single piece of prefered browse will grow in habitat that devistated at any deer density.


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6301371
View attachment 6301373


----------



## jacobh

2h had 6,000 tags 3800 killed this is placed by Pa


----------



## dougell

Scott,you're taking the total buck and doe harvest and comparing it with the allocation.It doesn't take a doe tag to kill a buck.You have to look at the doe harvest and the amount of tags.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6301371
> View attachment 6301373


The number in parethesis is the previous years harvest.It's there to show a trend.There were 1100 antlerless deer killed in 2H last year and they issued 6500 tags.That's a 16% success rate on doe.


----------



## jacobh

Ok total deer is what I meant so 1900 were killed


----------



## jacobh

And in 5c 15000 out of 90,000 tags


----------



## TauntoHawk

I enjoy the post season conversation.. As long as people keep it from going personal I think its good to talk the issues out. 

The special areas need resized again for sure, lots of 5C has no place being part of it any longer and never had habitat issues to begin with.


----------



## jacobh

Again I'm done arguing things need to change


----------



## 138104

The same arguments have been rehashed year after year. What can be done to make the change should be the conversation.


----------



## dougell

So killing a couple nice bucks on a 13 acre piece of property is a bad thing lol?just kiddin ya.


----------



## jacobh

1 buck on 13 acres seen 2 does all year there that's my issue. And it's spreading everywhere as u hear on here. I started years ago and many who are now saying they see a issue years back said I was crazy. I just don't want to see it keep getting worse


----------



## yetihunter1

Is Joe in a tree stand yet in Kansas? We need a story time to distract us from arguing.....


----------



## jacobh

Every year me and Doug get into it over this stuff. Nice thing is it dosent get personal we both speak out minds and get on with life. Taunto I agree as long as it's not personal it's good


----------



## tdj8686

Is it just me or does anyone else just scroll through all the BS without reading any of it hoping to find a success pic and/or a good hunting story? Just curious


----------



## dougell

There's no reason for it to get personal Scott.I have littela doubt that we have more in common and agree on far more than we disagree on.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed most think disagreeing has to be a bad thing but sometimes it's actually a eye opener


----------



## dougell

I wish I had the time to spend a day with you.It's much easier to understand what someone is trying to say when you can actually see it first hand.That goes both ways.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I wish I had the time to spend a day with you.It's much easier to understand what someone is trying to say when you can actually see it first hand.That goes both ways.


I'm in, 2G doe slaughter, bring your extra 5C and 5D tags. Lets plan it for the Sunday before rifle season, crossbow only.................JK lol. 

We need some Kansas and Iowa pics from Joe and Bob. 

I'm going to hunt over Thanksgiving break in NY. Trying to decide if I want to use the bow or rifle. Hope to get out for two evening sits.


----------



## dougell

Bow season is over for me.I'm leaving work around 2:30 to meet a buddy and my son to hunt pheasants.I won't even carry a gun but it's fun watching it all happen in front of a 12 year old.I bought him a GSP that just turned 13 weeks.We've been working quite a bit with her.She's starting to listen pretty good,isn't gun shy and seems to go crazy when she encounters a bird.She's all vaccinated and I just got a GPS collar the other day so we're gonna put her on some live birds this weekend.I don't expect much other than to let her have fun but I'm fairly confident she get on some birds.Here she is at 8 weeks.
View attachment 6301445


----------



## jacobh

Anytime u want to spin down brother I'll take u around here I'd love some input. Maybe try out a SE deer


QUOTE=dougell;1106472407]I wish I had the time to spend a day with you.It's much easier to understand what someone is trying to say when you can actually see it first hand.That goes both ways.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

I have couple buddies that do the 5C UBP hunt every year and they're always bugging me to go but I always have something going on that weekend.I have to steal time to hunt anymore.My kids and work pretty much guarantee that I have no life outside of that.


----------



## davydtune

tdj8686 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else just scroll through all the BS without reading any of it hoping to find a success pic and/or a good hunting story? Just curious


yes, lol!


----------



## jacobh

Doug I'm there with u. My life revolves around baseball all year long. Could be worse!!!


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> I'm in, 2G doe slaughter, bring your extra 5C and 5D tags. Lets plan it for the Sunday before rifle season, crossbow only.................JK lol.
> 
> We need some Kansas and Iowa pics from Joe and Bob.
> 
> I'm going to hunt over Thanksgiving break in NY. Trying to decide if I want to use the bow or rifle. Hope to get out for two evening sits.


I hear that. Its not hard to see why Bob heads west every year for a couple weeks.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt Musto said:


> I'm in, 2G doe slaughter, bring your extra 5C and 5D tags. Lets plan it for the Sunday before rifle season, crossbow only.................JK lol.
> 
> We need some Kansas and Iowa pics from Joe and Bob.
> 
> I'm going to hunt over Thanksgiving break in NY. Trying to decide if I want to use the bow or rifle. Hope to get out for two evening sits.


What area of NY

Opening weekend weather looks brutal


----------



## davydtune

Tell you what anyone having a hard time seeing deer in their traditional areas I can put you on deer either around my home in NW 1B or by my camp in 2F next season if someone wanted to make the trip :wink: Lots of deer in the areas I hunt. If up in 1B I can also put you on some slamming steelhead fishing.........just offering


----------



## CBB

davydtune said:


> yes, lol!


Yep!! Lol! Great idea for a thread but filled with b.s.


----------



## davydtune

CBB said:


> Yep!! Lol! Great idea for a thread but filled with b.s.


That's just how I approach all social media, no one is forcing me to read anything :wink:


----------



## spac16

I live in the SRA 5D the problem in my mind is hunting areas. Every public / semi public area is over hunted. Private land is a premium and hunters can do well on it. Just hard to get permission on private. Deer populations in the overall 5D 5C are high just hunting areas have some lower #s. I also feel that insurance companies are somehow pressuring PGC to get the deer numbers down in those areas. There is no surefire fix for the SRAs. Possibly going back to county specific doe tags could help.


----------



## KylePA

As it stands now looking to sneak out for the afternoon today. Should be in my stand by 2:30. Hopefully I can post another success post her soon.


----------



## fap1800

KylePA said:


> As it stands now looking to sneak out for the afternoon today. Should be in my stand by 2:30. Hopefully I can post another success post her soon.


It's sorely needed. Lol!

I fly to IL tomorrow for 3 days of hunting. I'll post a pic or two if I'm successful.


----------



## tdj8686

CBB said:


> Yep!! Lol! Great idea for a thread but filled with b.s.


Good to know I am not alone. Thanks


----------



## vonfoust

I'm in this thread for the B.S. It's my 'Housewives of PA' fix I guess :darkbeer:

Hey Nicko has hardly had any material to work with on the "Days of PA hunters Lives" this year!

Plus, I'd actually have to be successful to post a success picture!


----------



## pdcornell

Scott Ho said:


> I know that you get tired of hearing know nothing about where I live... but read on.
> 
> I am a hunter who lives in 5c also spend the large majority of my time hunting there. By admission you have spent limited time hunting in this area. I guess the real question is how much time have you spent in this area at all? Do you ever drive through, visit ect? If you or all the other experts on this area do not spend time here how do you know what is best for the herd or what is actually happening in this area? When you look at numbers on paper sure xx number of deer are killed per mile or acre or whatever but it is not a good representation of what is actually happening in this area. You see lots of the land (hence deer) is un-huntable and always will be. I would love to see a chart of where the greatest number of deer are killed by hunters then another where the greatest number of deer are killed by cars on a township level within 5c. This would be useful information because it really may be an eye opener for those of you that are not familiar with the area and different terrain. I can assure you that Allentown is much different than Fleetwood. It is not an access issue, it is that deer are basically living in development hedgerows. I would say that most of the small patches of woods that are able to be archery hunted current have someone that hunts them.
> 
> If I were to venture a guess most of the deer/human interaction occurs among these deer that are not hunted in suburban/urban areas. So really no matter how many we kill, it is never going to solve the problem of too many deer per mile. All that it really is going to accomplish is to totally deplete deer on state game lands ect.


I agree with this. I live in 5C as well. Within 5C, I have lived in the more urban areas-Allentown, and in the more rural areas-outskirts (over the last 20 years-time has been evenly split). 5C encompasses vastly different deer densities depending on location, and human densities-obviously. I see that allocations and harvests have definitely impacted more rural areas (Fleetwood, Kutztown, new Tripoli, etc)-as mentioned above. Many people that live in these areas hunt-and more specifically-hunt these rural areas. 5C also includes Reading, Allentown, Montgomery County towns, etc. Many that live in these areas don't hunt-and mores specifically-don't hunt these areas. Not to say there isn't hunting going on there, but at a significantly reduced rate as compared to the rural areas (stands to reason, right?). An urban area that use to hold tons of deer-the old Mack Truck plant off of Lehigh St in Allentown-does not get hunted. Deer stack up in there year round, and there's no way to legally touch them. Therefore, the allocations have zero affect-although conflicts continue to increase. Increasing allocations would do nothing beneficial to these areas, however-the rural
View attachment 6301591
areas continue to get hammered, and increased allocation numbers further promotes that. The answer? No idea-other than pinpoint WMUs-township level- (not likely), or hunter restraint (also unlikely, overall). Solution to reducing deer pops in the more urban areas of 5C? Again-no idea. Attached are maps showing population densities of humans, and the 5C boundaries. Note the circled area showing Northwestern Lehigh area-and the lack of density as compared to other areas. So, I think there are aspects to both sides of this argument that are actually true-due to the fact of such differing environments within 5C.


----------



## jacobh

I like county specific tags


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> I like county specific tags


This would be a good idea in the SRA's. Maybe as I've mentioned even township specific.


----------



## jacobh

Yep


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I have couple buddies that do the 5C UBP hunt every year and they're always bugging me to go but I always have something going on that weekend.I have to steal time to hunt anymore.My kids and work pretty much guarantee that I have no life outside of that.


Its a great time, I will be there next year!


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> As it stands now looking to sneak out for the afternoon today. Should be in my stand by 2:30. Hopefully I can post another success post her soon.


not fair....


----------



## Mathias

One of my favorite hunting spots, nice creek bottom. An oasis in an area of devout anti-hunters. I'll take buck or doe today. Property owner is tired of the $$$ loss to deer each year.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

TauntoHawk said:


> What area of NY
> 
> Opening weekend weather looks brutal


Taunto, I'll be up in the Finger Lakes region in between Seneca and Cayuga lakes north of Waterloo NY. Doesn't the regular season open this Saturday? Weather does look wet and cold, as per usual for this time of year up there.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> One of my favorite hunting spots, nice creek bottom. An oasis in an area of devout anti-hunters. I'll take buck or doe today. Property owner is tired of the $$$ loss to deer each year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good luck Matt. Please stick an arrow in one for all of us and post up pics. I think we all need it.


----------



## KylePA

I’m tucked into a stand felt much warmer about an hour ago. Pulled a card walking in and had a respectable buck walk past Saturday morning at 9am. In it for a doe or a buck as I’m not picky. This thread had had lots of bickering so maybe a button buck to keep the drama up. 

Goodluck Matt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Taunto, I'll be up in the Finger Lakes region in between Seneca and Cayuga lakes north of Waterloo NY. Doesn't the regular season open this Saturday? Weather does look wet and cold, as per usual for this time of year up there.


Good luck, Matt. The opener is this Saturday. My dad is heading up for the annual pilgrimage of the oldheads to our family farm in Erin, south of Seneca.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

View attachment 6301731

Punched my Ohio tag on public land this morning. Not much rut activity at all honestly. Happy to have a freezer stocked for another winter!


----------



## nicko

get em Kyle!!!


----------



## nicko

Good job coop. A full freezer is a beautiful thing.


----------



## yetihunter1

Button Bucks...the veal of the Venison world...



KylePA said:


> I’m tucked into a stand felt much warmer about an hour ago. Pulled a card walking in and had a respectable buck walk past Saturday morning at 9am. In it for a doe or a buck as I’m not picky. This thread had had lots of bickering so maybe a button buck to keep the drama up.
> 
> Goodluck Matt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Same to you Kyle. Yes the temp has certainly dropped once the cloud cover moved in. 
Had a nice lone doe bedded 20 yards away as I climbed up. She walked off, somehow never seeing me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 6301731
> 
> Punched my Ohio tag on public land this morning. Not much rut activity at all honestly. Happy to have a freezer stocked for another winter!


Nice job coop!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Thanks guys! Pretty awesome when a plan comes together.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats coop.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> 1 buck on 13 acres seen 2 does all year there that's my issue. And it's spreading everywhere as u hear on here. I started years ago and many who are now saying they see a issue years back said I was crazy. I just don't want to see it keep getting worse


So what have you done to improve that 13 acres? Why do deer want to be there?



yetihunter1 said:


> Button Bucks...the veal of the Venison world...


Ughhh....


----------



## jacobh

We timber it out for u dergrowth. Does have a small food plot. Only so much u can do with 13 acres that isn't mine. Surrounded by hundreds of acres of game lands what have they done?? Neighbor has a pond. Also a oak flat. So good cover and water what else can I do??


----------



## yetihunter1

LetThemGrow said:


> So what have you done to improve that 13 acres? Why do deer want to be there?
> 
> Ughhh....


:wink:


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> We timber it out for u dergrowth. Does have a small food plot. Only so much u can do with 13 acres that isn't mine. Surrounded by hundreds of acres of game lands what have they done?? Neighbor has a pond. Also a oak flat. So good cover and water what else can I do??


Sounds like you do what u can. Is game lands farmed? Do you have an opportunity to provide food in any part of the season when nothing else is attractive around you? Left lightly pressured, I would assume your thick areas gain deer as season moves along?


----------



## jacobh

Nope not anymore. They do farm corn or soybeans. They use to push deer into the property but now there's nothing. Like i said to Doug. Come down check it out. U can hunt with me there and let me know what u think. Use to be really good around but lately it's been bad. Just don't want it anymore out of hand then it already is


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> Wow! Monster!! 3A or 2G??


Came from 3A.


----------



## full moon64

davydtune said:


> Tell you what anyone having a hard time seeing deer in their traditional areas I can put you on deer either around my home in NW 1B or by my camp in 2F next season if someone wanted to make the trip :wink: Lots of deer in the areas I hunt. If up in 1B I can also put you on some slamming steelhead fishing.........just offering


i just might


----------



## full moon64

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 6301731
> 
> Punched my Ohio tag on public land this morning. Not much rut activity at all honestly. Happy to have a freezer stocked for another winter!


nice buck


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Nope not anymore. They do farm corn or soybeans. They use to push deer into the property but now there's nothing. Like i said to Doug. Come down check it out. U can hunt with me there and let me know what u think. Use to be really good around but lately it's been bad. Just don't want it anymore out of hand then it already is


Sounds like it's time to move on to somewhere else? Is this where u got your buck?


----------



## Mathias

Congrats, coop!

11 does and fawns, out of range, and a spike at 8 yards. Brutal season.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yes that's all I pretty much have that and VF mountain. Hard to come by spots


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Congrats, coop!
> 
> 11 does and fawns, out of range, and a spike at 8 yards. Brutal season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Same here 5 does out of range. Icing on cake was two deer in driveway when getting home. Thought about hunting in morning but might just go to the gym. Better for my long-term health and sanity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Well, I’ll put his out there again....
If anyone wants to put in for 3C next season and venture up to my place, let me know.
I enjoy going up mid-week, and although I’m a loner at heart, having someone to hunt with makes the hunt IMO.
contrary to my posts, I’m pretty easy to get along with, ;—


----------



## davydtune

full moon64 said:


> i just might


:thumbs_up


----------



## hock3y24

View attachment 6302365


3c, my first time hunting in PA, i live right over the NY border. 11/11/17


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> Came from 3A.


Thanks!


----------



## River420Bottom

hock3y24 said:


> View attachment 6302365
> 
> 
> 3c, my first time hunting in PA, i live right over the NY border. 11/11/17


Nice buck man, good area to be in too. Congrats


----------



## Mathias

Hock3y24, congrats, great buck!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats hock3y24. You got a good one there.


----------



## j.d.m.

pdcornell said:


> I agree with this. I live in 5C as well. Within 5C, I have lived in the more urban areas-Allentown, and in the more rural areas-outskirts (over the last 20 years-time has been evenly split). 5C encompasses vastly different deer densities depending on location, and human densities-obviously. I see that allocations and harvests have definitely impacted more rural areas (Fleetwood, Kutztown, new Tripoli, etc)-as mentioned above. Many people that live in these areas hunt-and more specifically-hunt these rural areas. 5C also includes Reading, Allentown, Montgomery County towns, etc. Many that live in these areas don't hunt-and mores specifically-don't hunt these areas. Not to say there isn't hunting going on there, but at a significantly reduced rate as compared to the rural areas (stands to reason, right?). An urban area that use to hold tons of deer-the old Mack Truck plant off of Lehigh St in Allentown-does not get hunted. Deer stack up in there year round, and there's no way to legally touch them. Therefore, the allocations have zero affect-although conflicts continue to increase. Increasing allocations would do nothing beneficial to these areas, however-the rural
> View attachment 6301591
> areas continue to get hammered, and increased allocation numbers further promotes that. The answer? No idea-other than pinpoint WMUs-township level- (not likely), or hunter restraint (also unlikely, overall). Solution to reducing deer pops in the more urban areas of 5C? Again-no idea. Attached are maps showing population densities of humans, and the 5C boundaries. Note the circled area showing Northwestern Lehigh area-and the lack of density as compared to other areas. So, I think there are aspects to both sides of this argument that are actually true-due to the fact of such differing environments within 5C.


What's even more funny about the Mack truck plant( actually it's their meuseum and custom mod plant, as well as testing center) behind Queen City airport, is that it holds turkeys every year. Allentown.... Holding turkeys when 5c is closed every fall for lack of birds. Every spring, there is a few big, and I mean big toms strutting their stuff along the driveway, and test track. The buck are big because no one can touch them. I always drive past that place either on 24th st side or Lehigh St side, and think, man, if I could get 1 week to hunt that.


----------



## dougell

Not bowhunting related as we aren't as spoiled as you guys in 5C still being able to hunt deer behind every tree lol.Regardless a fun day hunting pheasants with my son and another youngster with his grand dad.We went out with Dick Bodenhorn who's the retired WCO from elk county.Pheasants forever and the Fox twp sportsman's club both ado a phenominal job providing opportunities for our youth and veterans.
View attachment 6302485


----------



## nicko

This thread is acting up. I see there are new posts but the last post I can see is mine (#4425).


----------



## dougell

j.d.m. said:


> What's even more funny about the Mack truck plant( actually it's their meuseum and custom mod plant, as well as testing center) behind Queen City airport, is that it holds turkeys every year. Allentown.... Holding turkeys when 5c is closed every fall for lack of birds. Every spring, there is a few big, and I mean big toms strutting their stuff along the driveway, and test track. The buck are big because no one can touch them. I always drive past that place either on 24th st side or Lehigh St side, and think, man, if I could get 1 week to hunt that.


Is it fenced or just off limits?Back in the late 80's,I spent my first two years at Penn State in Hazleton.We used to hunt the property in and around the Valmont industrial park.It was open to hunting,recieved a fair amount of pressure but was polluted with deer.I have no idea what it's like now.Looking back,I'm really surprised we were allowed to hunt it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*"Best" pics of the buck i had the encounter with on Nov 10th*





*↓ ↓ ↓ Would have been a very nice 'color' shot but the cam had just went into night shot mode*:frown:


----------



## Matt Musto

AjPUNISHER said:


> *"Best" pics of the buck i had the encounter with on Nov 10th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *↓ ↓ ↓ Would have been a very nice 'color' shot but the cam had just went into night shot mode*:frown:


That is a sweet buck, do you know how old he is or have an idea? Is that the Susquehanna?


----------



## River420Bottom

Looks like a big old mature deer


----------



## TauntoHawk

Father just put another buck down in NY, made the switch to a crossbow after he messed his elbow up and couldn't draw over summer. He's making great shots and I'm stocked for him.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Matt Musto said:


> That is a sweet buck, do you know how old he is or have an idea? Is that the Susquehanna?


I think he's a 3yr old.........don't think 4, but possible. Susquehanna?....yes it is.

I thought i had pic's of him from last year...but after looking back through them I'm not sure.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your dad Taunto


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to your dad Taunto! 

I'm envious of those who are still able to get out somewhere. Felt like my archery season came & went too fast this year!


----------



## Lcavok99

Got this guy on the last day, 2:30PM


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

More good bucks guys, congrats!


----------



## treestandnappin

Don’t know the guy, but heard this was shot in Perry county last week

View attachment 6302809


----------



## nicko

Great NY and PA bucks guys. Congrats!

I'll be out Saturday morning and thinking about an all day sit on Monday unless I scratch my itch on Saturday.


----------



## hock3y24

Me and my 2 friends got 4 roosters and 2 hens today on ny land. Going to bow hunt here tommorow. Had 5 bucks chase the same doe yesterday. Drew on the 10 point twice with no shot.


----------



## River420Bottom

hock3y24 said:


> Me and my 2 friends got 4 roosters and 2 hens today on ny land. Going to bow hunt here tommorow. Had 5 bucks chase the same doe yesterday. Drew on the 10 point twice with no shot.


Good luck we've been smashing the roosters here in SW PA, I've been to NWNY twice this year fishing.. this week is my favorite time to be in a tree with my bow in NY.. congrats to your dad taunto, that's a perfect shot on a great buck.


----------



## PAKraig

Planning a possible September family vacation for 2018, are the dates for next year's season established yet? A quick glance at the calendar suggests pretty much the same dates as this year.


----------



## j.d.m.

dougell said:


> Is it fenced or just off limits?Back in the late 80's,I spent my first two years at Penn State in Hazleton.We used to hunt the property in and around the Valmont industrial park.It was open to hunting,recieved a fair amount of pressure but was polluted with deer.I have no idea what it's like now.Looking back,I'm really surprised we were allowed to hunt it.


Just off limits.


----------



## Mathias

Out with decoy. Had this one @25 yards, no shot. Saw 5 bucks this morning here. Wind got me.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Out with decoy. Had this one @25 yards, no shot. Saw 5 bucks this morning here. Wind got me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Did the decoy make any difference with any of the deer?


----------



## Mathias

First use in home area. This guy was coming in, slowly. OLD what the outcome would have been, but I think the wind is what caused him to back out.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Anybody seeing any PA rut action like chasing or bucks pinned down with does?


----------



## PAKraig

Young Buck chasing in my yard this morning.


----------



## Billy H

Saw a high 120’s get smashed by a truck chasing a doe right around noon in Hatfield today.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Anybody seeing any PA rut action like chasing or bucks pinned down with does?


This morning I saw a 100" 8pt with doe pinned down in fencerow. I have not really seen any good mature bucks chasing this year. Weather and lack of woods time around Halloween are likely to blame, but I do a moderate amount of driving and noted a lack of chasing this year in general.


----------



## dougell

I take my son to the bus at 6:45am and make a big loop to finish my coffee.Every morning this week I've seen chasing.Didn't see any before that.As I was leaving for work this morning a smaller 6 or 7 point was dogging a bunch of does around.


----------



## fireman2019

View attachment 6303665

View attachment 6303667


Got him on the 7th. We go back to my buddy’s farm in PA every few years. Kind of a goofy looking buck. His right side was a very tall fork. I wonder if he had been hurt in the past and that caused his odd right antler.


----------



## nicko

28° up here in 5C with the a light southeast wind. Some possible rain rolling in later this morning. Hoping to see some action and some deer up on their feet. Heading to my stand now.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> 28° up here in 5C with the a light southeast wind. Some possible rain rolling in later this morning. Hoping to see some action and some deer up on their feet. Heading to my stand now.


Good luck Nick,keep us updated!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Anybody bear hunting?


----------



## nicko

Just had one deer nudging another one. It wasn’t quite 630 and I could only see their bodies in the woods couldn’t tell what they were.


----------



## full moon64

A large black bear was found dead in the westbound lanes of I-78, near the Lenhartsville interchange, in Greenwich Township shortly before 8:30 a.m. Sunday.

Game commission called AAA for rollback it was so big:mg:


----------



## Billy H

Wow that’s a nice bear.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Wow that’s a nice bear.


yeah it must been scary for that truck driver:jeez::BrownBear:


----------



## nicko

Heard a lot of commotion in the timber. Started to see bodies moving and five doe came in and hung up at 50 yards out. Didn’t see a buck in the bunch and nothing harassing them… They moved off


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Heard a lot of commotion in the timber. Started to see bodies moving and five doe came in and hung up at 50 yards out. Didn’t see a buck in the bunch and nothing harassing them… They moved off


good luck Nick


----------



## nicko

TBest morning of movement yet… Just had four doecome off the Oak flat from my right and start to move right down in front of me… The lead doe was on high alert the whole time… Even though I didn’t move, she picked off my form in the tree and blew and took them all away. It looks like I’m going have to look at relocating the stand to a tree with better cover Later this season

Only 8:15 AM and I’ve seen 11 deer. I’ll happily take a doe if it give ls me a shot but still waiting to see a buck.


----------



## nicko

Moved to my other fixed stand in for five minutes had a guy walking his dog right behind me on the trail. I thought oh well maybe the push something my way. Did a little crawling and then on the trail below me I see someone go jogging by in an orange vest. Thought oh well looks like this day is up. Then suddenly forward to your combusting over the ridge and run within 50 yards of me hang up in the timber but no shot. So something up on the hillside that look like a push them but couldn’t get a visual. Up to 16 deer starting to rain and getting down.As I’m looking often the distance across the powerline I just saw two more… 18 dear seen on the day I have never seen that many deer up here ever.


----------



## River420Bottom

Can't believe the bear drivers are out in this ****.. I despise these 3 days almost as much as the early antlerless firearms season.. almost


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Moved to my other fixed stand in for five minutes had a guy walking his dog right behind me on the trail. I thought oh well maybe the push something my way. Did a little crawling and then on the trail below me I see someone go jogging by in an orange vest. Thought oh well looks like this day is up. Then suddenly forward to your combusting over the ridge and run within 50 yards of me hang up in the timber but no shot. So something up on the hillside that look like a push them but couldn’t get a visual. Up to 16 deer starting to rain and getting down.As I’m looking often the distance across the powerline I just saw two more… 18 dear seen on the day I have never seen that many deer up here ever.


Good Nick stay all day


----------



## bowhuntercoop

If I shot another bear the wife would cut my balls off. They are fun to hunt but I would rather use my time to scout for next season then bear hunt anymore. I would shoot one with the bow but that’s about it.


----------



## bamsdealer

I think it's pretty much over here, saw two bucks traveling together this morning. They spotted a couple doe bedded in a yard nearby trotted over and gave a quick sniff then ate some grass and went off to bed.


----------



## River420Bottom

bowhuntercoop said:


> If I shot another bear the wife would cut my balls off. They are fun to hunt but I would rather use my time to scout for next season then bear hunt anymore. I would shoot one with the bow but that’s about it.


I would understand the interest if it was actually hunting.. like watching hillsides, scouting ect to kill it.. when you put 30 orange clad idiots in a 1/2mile long line and push anything and everything in your way I consider it more of a **** show than "hunting"..


----------



## j.d.m.

90% of bear hunting is done with drives. They don't move on there own too much since their "rut" is in spring. I myself hate drives, and like to actually hunt them through scouting and tactfully setting up. It's just not the way it happens in Pa. The bear I got in 2004 was from the result of a drive. I wasn't part of it, but the bear snuck out of their drive before it started, and happened to come right into my area. I wouldn't have gotten it if the other guys weren't putting on drives. I didn't know they were going to do the drive, so it was all pure luck for me that day.


----------



## j.d.m.

Anyone in 5c gonna hunt in this rain? I think their is too much more season for me to sit in this crap and get all my gear all soaked. 1.25" of rain expected for my area.


----------



## nicko

Starting to rain up here about 1030 and I packed it in. Saw two more deer walking out for a total of 20. Best day of activity I’ve seen in a long time and this was all by 10:45. I have off on Monday I will be back for and all day sit


----------



## LetThemGrow

River420Bottom said:


> I would understand the interest if it was actually hunting.. like watching hillsides, scouting ect to kill it.. when you put 30 orange clad idiots in a 1/2mile long line and push anything and everything in your way I consider it more of a **** show than "hunting"..


I have some friends that hunt this way. Not idiots. They spend time ahead of season scouting for food. Groups of 10-15 are effective, they bring home bears every year. I consider it hunting. Totally disagree with your assessment and your derogatory remarks.


----------



## River420Bottom

Do they walk across landowner lines like they're a street crossing made for them personally, they're idiots here. They can bring home whatever they want, it's the manner in which they do it.. do you feel the same way about a buck killed on a 20 man drive like one killed with a bow in archery season, or with a bow in gun season rather... No. I can answer that for you.


----------



## River420Bottom

Plus, we haven't had any complaining on here for a few days and look what happens, drop back to page 4?? Haha we are entitled to our opinions, I'm sure the guys you know are a different kinda folk, maybe law abiding sportsman, I can assure you, these aren't.. and like most other hunting stereotypes, it puts another negative for the public to look at


----------



## jacobh

Tons of idiots in my area walking across property lines and that's in archery by archers. Dosent matter what animal u hunt or with which weapon there are always idiots


----------



## full moon64

River420Bottom I totally agree with you..Driving deer or bear and even baiting.I THINK ITS SHOULD BE ILLEGAL.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> There where a lot of big deer shot in PA..I drive truck and was delivering up by Allentown Pa,,,I knew at this job the supervisor hunted,haven't seen in awhile.He had a pic on his phone of buck shot by his friend was 200 plus..waiting drying period,,I thought he said shot near Schwenksville...I couldn't get details he was busy.


Schnecksville private farm near #205 area 
sorry for my spelling


----------



## River420Bottom

full moon64 said:


> River420Bottom I totally agree with you..Driving deer or bear and even baiting.I THINK ITS SHOULD BE ILLEGAL.


Absolutely...


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> River420Bottom I totally agree with you..Driving deer or bear and even baiting.I THINK ITS SHOULD BE ILLEGAL.


Why should drive hunting be illegal?


----------



## River420Bottom

I see you skipped over my last two comments... because 90% of the hunters that participate in those types of outdoor recreation (whatever you wanna call it, it's not hunting) don't own or lease a single acre.. and the guys that do aren't stupid enough to "drive out" their bedding areas for a quick one time chance at antlers, or a bear right before rifle deer season comes in.. So tell me where are all these hundred of acres they stretch guys across to push coming from? Desperate and pathetic, driving everything in the woods out passed people standing there with their pump -06s ready to light the woods up when whatever they're "hunting" comes running by for it's life. Tough. It's the desperation to just kill something, anything... Why do you think it's okay? Is it SAFE? Do you have the same appreciation for a kill on a 20 man drive versus bowhunting? You shouldn't, you didn't beat that deer by any means on any sense..


----------



## LetThemGrow

You've made up your mind; you don't do it therefore it must be wrong, and you are better than the person who doesn't own or lease land. Not sure we could have a REASONable discussion, so I'll let you up there in your ivory tower.


----------



## River420Bottom

That's your opinion, others stated they would like to see it be illegal also.. I do lease a small 200 acre parcel, and we don't treat it like the orange army on SGLs, never seen a post from me complaining of deer numbers/sightings no matter where I hunt, public or "private"..."LetThemGrow" is a little much with that mindset, I like "DriveThemOut"... Fits better


----------



## Billy H

Not worth your time LTG. You have to remember this is AT. I’m convinced we are all idiots. No matter what you do some mope know it all comes along and sets you straight,,,,, If you drive bear your an idiot, if you hunt from a blind your an idiot, if you use a pump rifle your an idiot. If you use a compound your an idiot, if you use a crossbow your an idiot, if you buy a new truck your an idiot, if you use a treestand your an idiot,if you shoot a small buck your an idiot, if you use ozonics your an idiot, if you use scent crusher your an idiot, if you use fixed heads your an idiot, if you use mechanicals your an idiot, if you buy camo at walmart your an idiot, if you shoot aluminum your an idiot if you use scents your an idiot, if you wear rubber boots your an idiot, if you wear leather boots your an idiot, if you shoot doe your an idiot. etc,etc, etc. The list is endless


----------



## Ebard22

Billy H said:


> Not worth your time LTG. You have to remember this is AT. I’m convinced we are all idiots. No matter what you do some mope know it all comes along and sets you straight,,,,, If you drive bear your an idiot, if you hunt from a blind your an idiot, if you use a pump rifle your an idiot. If you use a compound your an idiot, if you use a crossbow your an idiot, if you buy a new truck your an idiot, if you use a treestand your an idiot,if you shoot a small buck your an idiot, if you use ozonics your an idiot, if you use scent crusher your an idiot, if you use fixed heads your an idiot, if you use mechanicals your an idiot, if you buy camo at walmart your an idiot, if you shoot aluminum your an idiot if you use scents your an idiot, if you wear rubber boots your an idiot, if you wear leather boots your an idiot, if you shoot doe your an idiot. etc,etc, etc. The list is endless


AT summed up in one post right there. I personally put tags in a buck and a does ear already. I will stomp brush for whoever asks me to during rifle and flintlock having a blast doing it the entire time and really don't care what anyone thinks. This state offers a variety of different types of game and ways to hunt them. Like I've had to explain to my children and a couple adultsbefore. Just because you don't like it doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## nicko

One more week of hunting in the special reg units. Winds are cranking today and will be sustained in the same direction tomorrow. I have a spot that I haven't hunted all year that is perfect for a west winds and provides good protection from the wind. I shot my buck in this spot last year, couldn't get a shot at one the previous year, and centered punched a tree on a shot at a buck a few years prior. With the right conditions, this spot has offered more shooting opportunities than not on the first sit of the year. I'm hoping with the activity I saw yesterday coupled with these conditions that I'll get a good opportunity to fill a tag.


----------



## nicko

Ebard22 said:


> AT summed up in one post right there. I personally put tags in a buck and a does ear already. I will stomp brush for whoever asks me to during rifle and flintlock having a blast doing it the entire time and really don't care what anyone thinks. This state offers a variety of different types of game and ways to hunt them. Like I've had to explain to my children and a couple adultsbefore. Just because you don't like it doesn't make it wrong.


Agreed. Personally, I love gun hunting and the simplicity of it vs bow hunting. I know some here don't pick up guns anymore but it's all up to personal choice.

Pheasant hunters push fields in the same manner that drivers do for deer and bear. I don't really see a difference.

Riverbottom, you have strong feelings on this so I was wondering what your rationale is for wanting deer and bear drives to be illegal. Not trying to tweak you, just trying to get an understanding where you're coming from. I've read others saying they have a problem with drives and consider then unethical but I've never heard anybody really explain their stance.


----------



## vonfoust

Good article in Deer and Deer Hunting this month on deer drives. Worth a read.


----------



## River420Bottom

In a simmered down version it's extremely unsafe, people in my area that do drives trespass 100%, they don't own or have access to enough land to drive so anything that is connected or bordering they just continue through it, and what escape route is there with 20-30 humans coming through the woods in a self-formed wall.. straight. The most difficult part is hitting whatever animal it is that's running passed them, RUNNING... I don't understand how or why it is legal..


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Agreed. Personally, I love gun hunting and the simplicity of it vs bow hunting. I know some here don't pick up guns anymore but it's all up to personal choice.
> 
> Pheasant hunters push fields in the same manner that drivers do for deer and bear. I don't really see a difference


 The way I am reading this the only way to truly hunt is to scout them and use your woodsmanship to set up on them. I hear if you make a sound like an automatic feeder those Pa. stockies come a runnin.


----------



## River420Bottom

Billy H said:


> The way I am reading this the only way to truly hunt is to scout them and use your woodsmanship to set up on them. I hear if you make a sound like an automatic feeder those Pa. stockies come a runnin.


Our states "pheasant hunting" is more of a clay pigeon shoot... A slow, heavy, feather, clay pigeon... Lmao I do use it to replace buying chicken at the grocery store though. Stockies is the perfect word, reminds me of the trout fishing most do.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> The way I am reading this the only way to truly hunt is to scout them and use your woodsmanship to set up on them. I hear if you make a sound like an automatic feeder those Pa. stockies come a runnin.


 The only way to scout for pheasant around here is to keep an eye out for the stocking truck.


----------



## Mathias

Our inherent differences show themselves in all aspects of life, obviously hunting included. I don’t subscribe to certain types of hunting, be it; species, tactics, weapon choice etc.. My or your beliefs don’t make either one of us right or wrong and there’s no sense in arguing about it.
I think it’s far more important to have integrity and to stay true to yourself.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

fireman2019 said:


> View attachment 6303665
> 
> View attachment 6303667
> 
> 
> Got him on the 7th. We go back to my buddy’s farm in PA every few years. Kind of a goofy looking buck. His right side was a very tall fork. I wonder if he had been hurt in the past and that caused his odd right antler.


Congrats fireman!



nicko said:


> One more week of hunting in the special reg units. Winds are cranking today and will be sustained in the same direction tomorrow. I have a spot that I haven't hunted all year that is perfect for a west winds and provides good protection from the wind. I shot my buck in this spot last year, couldn't get a shot at one the previous year, and centered punched a tree on a shot at a buck a few years prior. With the right conditions, this spot has offered more shooting opportunities than not on the first sit of the year. I'm hoping with the activity I saw yesterday coupled with these conditions that I'll get a good opportunity to fill a tag.


Good luck Nick!



Billy H said:


> I hear if you make a sound like an automatic feeder those Pa. stockies come a runnin.


That some funny shet right there! Undoubtedly there are a few places that would work...then again they probably have an actual feeder in place.



Mathias said:


> Our inherent differences show themselves in all aspects of life, obviously hunting included. I don’t subscribe to certain types of hunting, be it; species, tactics, weapon choice etc.. My or your beliefs don’t make either one of us right or wrong and there’s no sense in arguing about it.
> I think it’s far more important to have integrity and to stay true to yourself.


Well said.

As long as it is done so legally, I'm not going to belittle someone over what tactic's, weapons used or size of the game they took. I have my preferences and they have theirs. I may not agree with their methods, but if their satisfied thats all that matters. I have enough to worry about in my life...and what my 'neighbor' thinks of how and with what I use to kill my game is not one of them.


----------



## nicko

Wish Bob would give some updates on his Iowa hunt. Love to hear what type of action he’s seeing.


----------



## Mathias

Yeah, we definitely need an infusion of hunting.....


----------



## jays375

How come nobody ever unites for good common cause.Like having food and cover corps do work and create better habitat on state land?Habitat is key for improving our sport.Less and less farm land in my area.Where I hunt used to be good.It get's worse every year.Might have to make the switch over to local public land.Since it isn't hunted that hard.I went on a gamelands tour recently.All the food plots were put in by volunteer groups.Plus they were miles from any easy access.


----------



## davydtune

Well was all over those mountains Saturday and all we saw was rain, rain, and more rain!!! Did go pull the last camera I had out and I had a stand I needed to get a cable lock on. Apparently the last week of archery, when I couldn't be down there, it was heated up pretty good. A bunch of brand new scrapes opened up. I had to be back to work today or I'd still be down there :tongue: Headed back down Friday night for our annual pumpkin fest, lol! The trick on public land during rifle is to go long and go deep. Find the think crap way back in and hunt the edges even if there isn't any deer sign. Doesn't take long for the deer to head to where the people are not :wink:


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> AT summed up in one post right there. I personally put tags in a buck and a does ear already. I will stomp brush for whoever asks me to during rifle and flintlock having a blast doing it the entire time and really don't care what anyone thinks. This state offers a variety of different types of game and ways to hunt them. Like I've had to explain to my children and a couple adultsbefore. Just because you don't like it doesn't make it wrong.


This :darkbeer:

Was recently working with a guy and he was getting some grief from another about his "method" and he would simply say "there's many ways to roam man".............it's the truth.


----------



## nicko

SEttled in and ready for some action.


----------



## nicko

Sunrise.
View attachment 6306435



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick!!


----------



## bamsdealer

Nothing in 5d this morning. Ill give it a couple more hours then I'm pulling stands.


----------



## Mathias

Slow start.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Same here Matt. I may give this spot until 9 and then slide to another stand.


----------



## nicko

You would never know it is the week of Thanksgiving with leaves still this green.
View attachment 6306447



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Wind direction up here not even close to the forecast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Slow start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice thicket!


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Wind direction up here not even close to the forecast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This happened to me more this year than any other year I remember.


----------



## dougell

River420Bottom said:


> I see you skipped over my last two comments... because 90% of the hunters that participate in those types of outdoor recreation (whatever you wanna call it, it's not hunting) don't own or lease a single acre.. and the guys that do aren't stupid enough to "drive out" their bedding areas for a quick one time chance at antlers, or a bear right before rifle deer season comes in.. So tell me where are all these hundred of acres they stretch guys across to push coming from? Desperate and pathetic, driving everything in the woods out passed people standing there with their pump -06s ready to light the woods up when whatever they're "hunting" comes running by for it's life. Tough. It's the desperation to just kill something, anything... Why do you think it's okay? Is it SAFE? Do you have the same appreciation for a kill on a 20 man drive versus bowhunting? You shouldn't, you didn't beat that deer by any means on any sense..


I see both sides of it.I know of a couple big groups that go in like a bunch of locusts and drive and re-drive every piece of cover during bear and deer season.They stir it up pretty good,making everything nocturnal and they shoot at anything thing that moves.Fortuneately they do a lot more missing than hitting but they wound their share as well.It is frustrating when they come through but since it's all public land,that's the chance you take.I do a lot of small drives with my son and a buddy or two.These are slow,well-planned pushed and it's always satisfying to see a well -orchestrated plan come together.We don't shoot at running deer or bear and don't have to.There's a lot of planning and strategy that goes into it and you learn a ton about how deer react to pressure when you do it.It's one of my favorite ways to hunt but the deer still have the advantage.


----------



## dougell

View attachment 6306467

Deer is out for now so we decided to take the new pup out on some live birds.It was pouring rain all day but she still managed three points which is more than I expected out of a 12 week old pup.Watching my kid dump a rooster over his new buddy will rank up there as one of the coolest days we've spent in the field.


----------



## bamsdealer

Sounds like a great day to me! Only 4 months old... Just wait till next year. Never saw a hair other than a house cat this morning. Pulled the stand I sat in on my way out. the serious bowhunting is over for me this season.


----------



## Mathias

Bows & bird dogs, does it get any better!?


----------



## dougell

It really doesn't but now that my deer hunting partner got bit by the bird dog bug,my days in a tree next year will surely be limited.It's fine by me.i'm more of a spectator these days and as long as he wants to be out there,I could care less what he's chasing.


----------



## dougell

bamsdealer said:


> Sounds like a great day to me! Only 4 months old... Just wait till next year. Never saw a hair other than a house cat this morning. Pulled the stand I sat in on my way out. the serious bowhunting is over for me this season.


She most likely missed a bunch but for her first day out on live birds,she did well.She came when called and didn't work too far out in front of us.He insulted her by missing a couple of shots but she really started getting the hang of it.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> It really doesn't but now that my deer hunting partner got bit by the bird dog bug,my days in a tree next year will surely be limited.It's fine by me.i'm more of a spectator these days and as long as he wants to be out there,I could care less what he's chasing.


Watch out Doug! Next thing you know you will be planning trips to North Dakota every other year for birds! 

Nice picture Nicko! Love the sunrises. 

Anyone hear anything from Pope125?


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> She most likely missed a bunch but for her first day out on live birds,she did well.She came when called and didn't work too far out in front of us.He insulted her by missing a couple of shots but she really started getting the hang of it.


My dogs have a face they give me when I miss. They are thoroughly disgusted and make it well known.


----------



## DBowers01

Had a good year in 2C. My boy got his first archery deer at 12yrs old. 38# Defiant 30, 500 spine Axis, CBE sight, Carter Evolution, Muzzy Phantom, 22yds. Complete pass through. She went 25yds and fell over.

View attachment 6306507


----------



## DBowers01

He also got his first turkey. Really wanted to do it with a bow but they stayed out of range so he used the Remington Model 7 .223. 

View attachment 6306509


----------



## dougell

Congratulations to your son on an awesome shot and nice doe.Nothing better than seeing a kid kneeling behind a deer.


----------



## Mathias

DBowers, congrats to you both!


----------



## DBowers01

Also managed to hang my tag on a deer. The boy had school and I slipped out for a quick morning hunt during the early rut. 

View attachment 6306511


----------



## DBowers01

dougell said:


> Congratulations to your son on an awesome shot and nice doe.Nothing better than seeing a kid kneeling behind a deer.





Mathias said:


> DBowers, congrats to you both!


Thanks. We had a great year so far. After bear season we are back to getting my turkey tag filled and maybe some doves.


----------



## nicko

Today’s the complete op. cit. of Saturday… Highwinds and nothing moving.


----------



## dougell

DBowers01 said:


> Thanks. We had a great year so far. After bear season we are back to getting my turkey tag filled and maybe some doves.


Cheerish these times.They're the best days of your life and they go way too fast.


----------



## Mathias

amen


----------



## fireman2019

full moon64 said:


> A large black bear was found dead in the westbound lanes of I-78, near the Lenhartsville interchange, in Greenwich Township shortly before 8:30 a.m. Sunday.
> 
> Game commission called AAA for rollback it was so big:mg:


We saw that bear dead on the highway while driving back to Pittsburg airport headed home to AZ. It’s a shame he got hit! Really big bear.


----------



## bamsdealer

nicko said:


> Today’s the complete op. cit. of Saturday… Highwinds and nothing moving.


Yep. I'm off today and didn't have it in me to sit past 9. Did some leaf cleanup at the house, now considering working some bedding areas into the wind. Though if they've been bedded all day, late afternoon/evening could be good.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Had a good weekend in NY weather was about as bad as you could think up but we still saw some deer in the mountains. Shot a 16in wide 8pt nice representative for the area. 

Iwoms are simply the best 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

TauntoHawk said:


> Had a good weekend in NY weather was about as bad as you could think up but we still saw some deer in the mountains. Shot a 16in wide 8pt nice representative for the area.
> 
> Iwoms are simply the best
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congrats Taunto, where do you you hunt up there?


----------



## vonfoust

We might have a problem. My Dad spent some time at our place yesterday and was in an area we don't usually go, just because there is someone that lives down below it and the safety zone does come into our place. It's just been a spot that we decided we could leave alone to not have issues with the neighbors. They sold about a year ago. Seems the new people have a treestand on our place AND cut down a bunch of trees and built a blind out of them. Not small trees. 10-12 inches in diameter, blind is 8ft x 8ft and 3 foot high. Notched trees to build what we are calling a cabin at this point.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> We might have a problem. My Dad spent some time at our place yesterday and was in an area we don't usually go, just because there is someone that lives down below it and the safety zone does come into our place. It's just been a spot that we decided we could leave alone to not have issues with the neighbors. They sold about a year ago. Seems the new people have a treestand on our place AND cut down a bunch of trees and built a blind out of them. Not small trees. 10-12 inches in diameter, blind is 8ft x 8ft and 3 foot high. Notched trees to build what we are calling a cabin at this point.


I'd definitely say you have a problem. Are you positive all this in on your property?


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> We might have a problem. My Dad spent some time at our place yesterday and was in an area we don't usually go, just because there is someone that lives down below it and the safety zone does come into our place. It's just been a spot that we decided we could leave alone to not have issues with the neighbors. They sold about a year ago. Seems the new people have a treestand on our place AND cut down a bunch of trees and built a blind out of them. Not small trees. 10-12 inches in diameter, blind is 8ft x 8ft and 3 foot high. Notched trees to build what we are calling a cabin at this point.


Do you think they are just misguided on where the property lines are or they just disregarding them??


----------



## j.d.m.

Sounds like a problem you need law to back you on. Are property lines clearly marked? Have a chat, maybe they have different plot maps then you guys. We have that situation up where we are, all land owners next to and behind us, including us, know where the line is. But one land owner swears the line is somewhere else, error in his favor of coarse. We all know where that line is, and don't want to get into a forever fight with him over the amount of land being claimed. We all know the correct maps show it, but he still,insists. Maybe your neighbor has the impression he owns where he is set up.


----------



## Mathias

They should make this the state song:
View attachment 6307621


----------



## j.d.m.

Is the tree stand set up within the safety zone you spoke of? If so, sounds like they are just whatever they want. Better get a feel of it before this"cabin" takes shape. Can you still locate actual property corner pins and what not?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats Taunto, where do you you hunt up there?


Greene County which is just South of Albany. My father and I both have good friends that live up there only a few minutes apart. I've been hunting up there for going on 11 years and my father must close to 17 years of buying NY tags. We have access to a scattering of properties for turkey and archery but in gun we stick to a nice little chunk of the Catskill mountains were we have some private that has a bit of public dep ground around it that really doesn't see much traffic due to it being difficult to access. As a PA guy that does not own his own land I am extremely grateful for a place I can hunt on an opening day see no other people and hardly hear any shots. 

Monday we did get a call from a landowner we do some doe management for that had seen a wounded deer, we went out and found doe in bad shape and dispatched her as we had a dmap but in the process found a gut shot basket 8pt so we called an ECO officer we have worked with on some of the wounded warrior hunts and he came out immediately and assisted. Most of the meat was salvageable and we donated to a local pastor that butchers it and makes meals for people.


----------



## Mathias

Good deal Taunto


----------



## nicko

Who is going to be sticking with the bow for the 2 week gun season (or just staying out the woods entirely)?


----------



## jacobh

Nick I most likely won't be out in gun. I haven't hunted in almost 3 weeks in Pa. I will be hitting Md hard


----------



## LetThemGrow

j.d.m. said:


> Sounds like a problem you need law to back you on. Are property lines clearly marked? Have a chat, maybe they have different plot maps then you guys. We have that situation up where we are, all land owners next to and behind us, including us, know where the line is. But one land owner swears the line is somewhere else, error in his favor of coarse. We all know where that line is, and don't want to get into a forever fight with him over the amount of land being claimed. We all know the correct maps show it, but he still,insists. Maybe your neighbor has the impression he owns where he is set up.


Do something about the situation; I'm currently involved in a similar issue where other landowners are now claiming access and rights via prescriptive easement. 

An easement by prescription is one that is gained under principles of a legal concept known as "adverse possession", under which someone other than the original property owner gains use or ownership rights to certain property. Prescriptive easements often arise on rural land when landowners fail to realize part of their land is being used, perhaps by an adjoining neighbor. Fences built in incorrect locations often result in the creation of prescriptive easements. If a person uses another's land for more than the statute of limitations period prescribed by state laws on adverse possession, that person may be able to derive an easement by prescription.


----------



## Octoberjohn

nicko said:


> Who is going to be sticking with the bow for the 2 week gun season (or just staying out the woods entirely)?


Bow only for me. When I can get out I'll be hunting some good bedding thickets. Should see some deer, hopefully something worth shooting.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I'd definitely say you have a problem. Are you positive all this in on your property?





TauntoHawk said:


> Do you think they are just misguided on where the property lines are or they just disregarding them??





j.d.m. said:


> Sounds like a problem you need law to back you on. Are property lines clearly marked? Have a chat, maybe they have different plot maps then you guys. We have that situation up where we are, all land owners next to and behind us, including us, know where the line is. But one land owner swears the line is somewhere else, error in his favor of coarse. We all know where that line is, and don't want to get into a forever fight with him over the amount of land being claimed. We all know the correct maps show it, but he still,insists. Maybe your neighbor has the impression he owns where he is set up.


This is all 30 yards inside the yellow posted signs. The treestand is past the yellow posted signs, past the safety zone signs inside our property. The 'cabin blind' is in a corner past the posted signs. When I asked if the posted signs were still there he said yes. Brazen.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> This is all 30 yards inside the yellow posted signs. The treestand is past the yellow posted signs, past the safety zone signs inside our property. The 'cabin blind' is in a corner past the posted signs. When I asked if the posted signs were still there he said yes. Brazen.


Very Brazen indeed, sounds like that talk will add to Nickos "days of our PA hunting lives"


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> This is all 30 yards inside the yellow posted signs. The treestand is past the yellow posted signs, past the safety zone signs inside our property. The 'cabin blind' is in a corner past the posted signs. When I asked if the posted signs were still there he said yes. Brazen.


Damn!! I’d be pissed.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Damn!! I’d be pissed.


Saturday we will be stopping by. We let the old owners of the house hunt up to a certain point inside the property. This is all within that area, but the permission was granted two owners ago. Not sure how that could have translated to "anyone that owns this house can hunt here" and 'cut down a few cherry trees while you're at it" but I hope we have a good conversation.


----------



## dougell

I would think that conversation will go over like a turd in a punchbowl.I'm not very territorial and I don't post anything but people still have nerve.When I bought the property where my house is,there was about 12 acres of field.I made,about 6 acres into horse pature,2 acres of yard and the rest was just an overgrown field.I was mowing my grass one day and looked down into the field and saw what almost looked like crop circles.When I went down to check it out,the guy about two properties away went in and made a motorcross track for his kid lol.I'm not a very confrontational person by nature so I just went and brush hogged the field.I don't mind the kids passing through my property but having a mc track is a little bit of a liability issue.It whizzed the guy off when I cut it and I never told the kid to stay off.Later that same year on the first day of rifle season,the guy stops me on my way up the road to show me a picture of the buck he killed.I congratulated him and asked him where he killed it.When he told me where he killed it I said you couldn't have because my buddy and I hunted that spot all day and nobody else was back there.I thought I heard some shots close to my house so I asked his cousin where he shot it.Turns out he shot it right behind my barn,about 100 yards from my house.Had he asked,I would have let him hunt there but the little jackwagon snuck in and then lied about it.I didn't care that he shot the deer but I never trusted him after that.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I would think that conversation will go over like a turd in a punchbowl.I'm not very territorial and I don't post anything but people still have nerve.When I bought the property where my house is,there was about 12 acres of field.I made,about 6 acres into horse pature,2 acres of yard and the rest was just an overgrown field.I was mowing my grass one day and looked down into the field and saw what almost looked like crop circles.When I went down to check it out,the guy about two properties away went in and made a motorcross track for his kid lol.I'm not a very confrontational person by nature so I just went and brush hogged the field.I don't mind the kids passing through my property but having a mc track is a little bit of a liability issue.It whizzed the guy off when I cut it and I never told the kid to stay off.Later that same year on the first day of rifle season,the guy stops me on my way up the road to show me a picture of the buck he killed.I congratulated him and asked him where he killed it.When he told me where he killed it I said you couldn't have because my buddy and I hunted that spot all day and nobody else was back there.I thought I heard some shots close to my house so I asked his cousin where he shot it.Turns out he shot it right behind my barn,about 100 yards from my house.Had he asked,I would have let him hunt there but the little jackwagon snuck in and then lied about it.I didn't care that he shot the deer but I never trusted him after that.


That's what I'm expecting the conversation to go like, but I am hoping for better.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Who is going to be sticking with the bow for the 2 week gun season (or just staying out the woods entirely)?


I'll be out with the 444 Marlin single shot in my hands. I love rifle hunting as much as archery and I love the flintlocks all the same as well. To me they are just different tools for the same ending. I really hunt no different no matter the weapon in my hands. Even with a gun 99% of my shots have been under 50 yards. Sure I could just stick with the bow but I enjoy all my weapons and like to use them in their own seasons :wink:


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> That's what I'm expecting the conversation to go like, but I am hoping for better.


Like I said,I'm not very confrontational unless backed into a corner.However,when people are that ignorant and brazen,taking the nice guy approach is usually futile at best.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Who is going to be sticking with the bow for the 2 week gun season (or just staying out the woods entirely)?


Ill be out opening first two days and every saturday till the end of special reg seasons. on our 125 acre freshly posted. Not carrying any weapon. Decked out like a pumpkin, looking for trespassers. Not going to let them get away with anything. I already know where the trouble spots are going to be. Pretty sure I'll be ruining a couple guys day.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Who is going to be sticking with the bow for the 2 week gun season (or just staying out the woods entirely)?


I don't enjoy rifle season as much as I once did...but the first 2-3 days and probably Saturdays will be out with my dad and rifles. 

Property I saw the 9pt on is better suited for bow and i will probably hit that a bit during the week. I suspect i would see even less there then i did in archery once the orange brigade hits the woods, but i have seen a few deer hiding in there during rifle in past.


Probably double check the rifles on Thursday morning....and then take the shotgun out and hunt for turkeys on Friday.


----------



## vonfoust

j.d.m. said:


> Is the tree stand set up within the safety zone you spoke of? If so, sounds like they are just whatever they want. Better get a feel of it before this"cabin" takes shape. Can you still locate actual property corner pins and what not?


We cannot. We will start the conversation with "Looks like you bought the place. Did you get a survey done?" and go from there. The cut trees are going to be a problem. I do not want to get into surveying our place as the last quote I got was $5500, and that was just the beginning, could go up from there. We shall see what happens. Will post about it next week.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Like I said,I'm not very confrontational unless backed into a corner.However,when people are that ignorant and brazen,taking the nice guy approach is usually futile at best.


We do have some things up our sleeves that most landowners don't. One of my best friends is a State Cop with free access here and lots of free time on his hands because of the job he is assigned to now. Wouldn't be surprised to find him in the treestand opening morning :wink: There's another connection that is actually worse for this person if we don't like the outcome of the conversation. I will speak softly though....


----------



## Mathias

Always nice to hold the trump card!


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> We cannot. We will start the conversation with "Looks like you bought the place. Did you get a survey done?" and go from there. The cut trees are going to be a problem. I do not want to get into surveying our place as the last quote I got was $5500, and that was just the beginning, could go up from there. We shall see what happens. Will post about it next week.


A little tip.Any time you have a survey done,pound some rebar in the corners below the surface so you can go back and find them with a metal detector if someone moves the stakes.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Who is going to be sticking with the bow for the 2 week gun season (or just staying out the woods entirely)?


I just got back from the 1st shotgun in IL, but I'm not sure I'll be out in PA given the concentration of hunters in my area. I might just stick to my parents' place where I know there are responsible guys that hunt nearby. Big difference hunting large tracts in IL versus the small suburban parcels here. I do have another spot that I could utilize my blind in and keep a safe distance. We'll see.


----------



## j.d.m.

vonfoust said:


> This is all 30 yards inside the yellow posted signs. The treestand is past the yellow posted signs, past the safety zone signs inside our property. The 'cabin blind' is in a corner past the posted signs. When I asked if the posted signs were still there he said yes. Brazen.


Then they definitely know they are trespassing if they clearly know they crossed posted signs. I believe you have your work cut out for you. At best, in my opinion, you can hope for a dumbfounded response like, they previous owner said they could.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> I just got back from the 1st shotgun in IL, but I'm not sure I'll be out in PA given the concentration of hunters in my area. I might just stick to my parents' place where I know there are responsible guys that hunt nearby. Big difference hunting large tracts in IL versus the small suburban parcels here. I do have another spot that I could utilize my blind in and keep a safe distance. We'll see.


fap how'd you make out?


----------



## j.d.m.

LetThemGrow said:


> Do something about the situation; I'm currently involved in a similar issue where other landowners are now claiming access and rights via prescriptive easement.
> 
> An easement by prescription is one that is gained under principles of a legal concept known as "adverse possession", under which someone other than the original property owner gains use or ownership rights to certain property. Prescriptive easements often arise on rural land when landowners fail to realize part of their land is being used, perhaps by an adjoining neighbor. Fences built in incorrect locations often result in the creation of prescriptive easements. If a person uses another's land for more than the statute of limitations period prescribed by state laws on adverse possession, that person may be able to derive an easement by prescription.


Luckily, this land is back in the middle of forest. There is no possibility of easement stuff. There is an old bar wire fence on the actual true line yet. It's all down, but reminance of it is still there. We are all friends, and no one give anyone crap about hunting back there, on any of us, so we all have the mind set, that if he wants to think its his for now, so be it. But if something were to happen that that line becomes a concern, then a servey will get done professionally regardless if I'm the one paying for it, and that will be that. Us other owners just don't think the amount of land in question isn't worth the neighborly battles to follow. There is a time and place for this battle, it's just not now. I plan on getting the property map from my father in law, that came right from the county court house to figure out where the pins really are, and mark them some how for me to find later. Nothing bright and obvious for him to see just yet.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> fap how'd you make out?


Shot a horse of a doe...easily the biggest I've ever killed and she's going to yield a lot of meat. Sunday evening I ran out of light on a pretty nice buck. He was hot on the trail of a doe, but I kept losing him in the CRP. I saw him an hour earlier, but he was just too far for my liking. I shoot a Savage 220 and those Remington Accutips, but the wind was a bit too strong to stretch the distance. All in all it was a great time and a nice reprieve from my very lackluster PA season. I'm hoping to get back on the PA wagon here in a few days though. Will see if the wife feels "sorry" for me and lets me duck out for a few hours in the morning over the Thanksgiving weekend. Lol!


----------



## LetThemGrow

davydtune said:


> I'll be out with the 444 Marlin single shot in my hands. I love rifle hunting as much as archery and I love the flintlocks all the same as well. To me they are just different tools for the same ending. I really hunt no different no matter the weapon in my hands. Even with a gun 99% of my shots have been under 50 yards. Sure I could just stick with the bow but I enjoy all my weapons and like to use them in their own seasons :wink:


Refreshing perspective, totally agree.


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> Who is going to be sticking with the bow for the 2 week gun season (or just staying out the woods entirely)?


I probably won't get out much during gun season. However if I do it will be with my bow.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Who is going to be sticking with the bow for the 2 week gun season (or just staying out the woods entirely)?


I'll be out with my son Monday trying to get him on his first deer. Don't think he'll make the same mistake he did last year! The mount looks nice on the wall.

When I am out by myself on Tuesday, I will have my inline muzzleloader. Love shooting that gun! Will be back out with the bow late season.


----------



## jacobh

Perry which one u have? I have the TC prohunter and my son has the CVA accura. Gonna sell mine and get a new accura they're sweet


----------



## nicko

Looking forward to picking up the gun. Much more simple than all the crap I take bowhunting.

Gun...pack....go.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Looking forward to picking up the gun. Much more simple than all the crap I take bowhunting.
> 
> Gun...pack....go.


Blasphemy!


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Ill be out opening first two days and every saturday till the end of special reg seasons. on our 125 acre freshly posted. Not carrying any weapon. Decked out like a pumpkin, looking for trespassers. Not going to let them get away with anything. I already know where the trouble spots are going to be. Pretty sure I'll be ruining a couple guys day.


:set1_punch: getm Billy


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Looking forward to picking up the gun. Much more simple than all the crap I take bowhunting.
> 
> Gun...pack....go.


good luck Nick:uzi:


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Looking forward to picking up the gun. Much more simple than all the crap I take bowhunting.
> 
> Gun...pack....go.


For some reason, I seem to take the same amount of crap.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Looking forward to picking up the gun. Much more simple than all the crap I take bowhunting.
> 
> Gun...pack....go.


Although I have a desire to shoot a doe with my Guide Gun, Love that old 45-70 cartridge.


----------



## pope125

Well I love when and archery forum turns to gun talk . I’m out!! Have a good rest of the season . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> :set1_punch: getm Billy


It’s time to make more of a presence felt on that property. We don’t gun hunt so we aren’t around much during firearms. The biggest challenge is two stands right on the line at the top of a hill. I mean RIGHT on the line. They sit up there and shoot down onto our property. I also know they push it out. Put my phone number on the posted signs. I got a call from a guy that was all twisted out of shape. He just could not accept that the land is now posted, he also made the mistake of telling me who’s property he enters from. I’m sure to meet that one in person in the coming weeks. I won’t hesitate to call the law if they give me one bit of BS.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> It’s time to make more of a presence felt on that property. We don’t gun hunt so we aren’t around much during firearms. The biggest challenge is two stands right on the line at the top of a hill. I mean RIGHT on the line. They sit up there and shoot down onto our property. I also know they push it out. Put my phone number on the posted signs. I got a call from a guy that was all twisted out of shape. He just could not accept that the land is now posted, he also made the mistake of telling me who’s property he enters from. I’m sure to meet that one in person in the coming weeks. I won’t hesitate to call the law if they give me one bit of BS.


Bill I know what you mean...I had some of best private land in NJ in the late 70"s and 80s,,,Gun i had trespasser all the time...city hunters ..


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Although I have a desire to shoot a doe with my Guide Gun, Love that old 45-70 cartridge.


GASP!!! Who are you and what have you done with Matt???


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Well I love when and archery forum turns to gun talk . I’m out!! Have a good rest of the season .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It'll be over before you know it Bob. 

How did the Iowa trip go?


----------



## nick060200




----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Well I love when and archery forum turns to gun talk . I’m out!! Have a good rest of the season .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guessing Iowa didn't work out?


----------



## Billy H

That deer is goofed up. Has a big tumer at his left temple.


----------



## full moon64

nick060200 said:


>


awsome


----------



## bamsdealer

I'm still up on the air, so it all depends on what I'm feeling Sunday night and if I want to pull out my slug gun. I'd like to take my flintlock, but im sure someone else would blast my deer if he makes it out of sight. If I do go, I'll probably just sit till lunch and work the afternoon. I know of a few 2 or 3 year old bucks in a small area so I have a decent crack to end it.


----------



## nicko

In honor of the upcoming gun season.

https://youtu.be/Ii7xkLq7RGg


----------



## bamsdealer

Crazy video... wow!


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Perry which one u have? I have the TC prohunter and my son has the CVA accura. Gonna sell mine and get a new accura they're sweet


CVA Optima V2. Very nice gun for the money. The Accura has a better barrel though.


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


>


That is such a cool video!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That video was interesting...

Can't help but think he's lucky he wasn't gored...at that distance that could have went south in the blink of an eye.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A funny song in honor of the upcoming season:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzRzJ0OHJuA


----------



## Mathias

Getting ready to head to the tree.
I think I missed a golden opportunity. Last Friday I sat in a to that point unused stand. I was amazed what I saw. 5 bucks in a field, 3 of which were over 130, one was the biggest buck I’ve seen while on stand. It was truly mesmerizing.
Saturday morning I saw one of the bucks again. There was a huge doe in and out of the thickets. She obviously was the attraction. I haven’t seen her since, nor have I seen the bucks. 
I have no idea where they live,never saw any of them before and realize they were only on the area for her.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Matt. Hopefully one of those boys is still hanging around.


----------



## jacobh

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aadE4RiQBb4


Here's another!!





AjPUNISHER said:


> A funny song in honor of the upcoming season:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzRzJ0OHJuA


----------



## River420Bottom

jacobh said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aadE4RiQBb4
> 
> 
> Here's another!!


I was hoping there was some Bad Bob and Jimmy fans out there lmao


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> Guessing Iowa didn't work out?


Why do you say that cause I didn't post a picture? Killed a 190'


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Why do you say that cause I didn't post a picture? Killed a 190'


No because you didn't post any report, updates, and came back with your usual "irritated" attitude.... That doesn't sound like a guy who just killed a 190.. hope ya did tho


----------



## Matt Musto

[video]https://www.jsonline.com/videos/sports/outdoors/2017/11/21/video-wisconsin-deer-hunter-encounters-overly-friendly-buck/107919022/[/video]

Anyone see this.


----------



## Mathias

Bob, post up a pic! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

He didn't post because last time he did from out of state guys jumped all over him because it's a Pa thread and he was posting not from Pa. I don't blame Bob one bit for not posting who wants to hear crap every time u post a comment?? Everyone should read all the other states hunting threads not one person bashing another hunter on there. Pa could learn a thing or 2



QUOTE=River420Bottom;1106529693]No because you didn't post any report, updates, and came back with your usual "irritated" attitude.... That doesn't sound like a guy who just killed a 190.. hope ya did tho[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Yep love bad bob and jimmy


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Why do you say that cause I didn't post a picture? Killed a 190'


I hope this is true!! 
Good for you brotha if it is!!!


----------



## River420Bottom

I'd say we have a few traveling back to PA after a tag soup dinner, I got some friends leaving for SW Ohio Friday, hoping to hear of some Midwest success..


----------



## dougell

Why is it an issue to hear about out of state hunts or hunts with other weapons?


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> Why is it an issue to hear about out of state hunts or hunts with other weapons?


I don't think I could give less of a **** about firearms season and gun hunts, but public land DIY out of state bowhunts while our season is out always peak my interest...
Much rather hear about a fellow PA hunter getting it done out of state on lands you map from a computer than the ~10 hunters per sq. mile that will be marching around Monday


----------



## dougell

It's not like that anymore in these parts.I haven't seen a hunter actually in the woods in about 3 years,even on the first day.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> It's not like that anymore in these parts.I haven't seen a hunter actually in the woods in about 3 years,even on the first day.


Yep. Hell I saw 3 other people all the first day last year and 2 of them were hunting with me, lol! This also is on public ground. Just have to take the long hard road sometimes to get away from the pumpkin squad


----------



## dougell

I don't even think you have to try that hard.Just don't hunt where you can see for 400 yards beneath the understory and you should be fine.By noon the woods are empty for the most part.It's almost an eerie feeling compared to 30 years agther than a few scattered shots in the distance,it's quiet.


----------



## Mathias

Wow, lucky you.
Try 3C, sounds like a war zone the first either sex day.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Matt u aren't kidding. Always laugh when u hear shots then a few seconds later other shots and u can actually tell which way the deers running from just listening to all the shots going off


----------



## dougell

I grew up in 3C but only make it back to hunt every few years.I actually plan on going up for the first saturday this year.The public lands of the northern tier used to get hammered.It was a war zone but that's no longer the case.This past week the camps were full during bear season but most will be empty this coming week.Gas prices,less time,less deer and more deer closer to home have really reduced the pressure in this part of the state.I have a buddy who DMAP's about 200 acres that borders elk state forest near Sinnemahoning in Cameron county.Every year I save that tag for the last day and not only have I never seen a human,I've never seen a bootprint in the snow,even when there's been snow cover for two weeks.There's deer dying of old age up here.Don't get me wrong,the places with the easiest access on SGL's get hit pretty hard but it's not hard to find an area that you can have completely to yourself.I'm no longer into dragging deer out of ridiculous places so I generally don't hunt extremely remote areas either.Usually they're thick and steep but they aren't all that far.There's less deer up here than there used to be and more food for the deer that are here.They no longer have to be on their feet searching and they aren't getting bumped around all day by hoards of hunters.A well fed deer is a hard deer to hunt because they don't have to travel to find food.You can have some pretty slow days on stand and most hunters give up pretty fast,assuming there's no deer.We don't stand hunt at all during rifle season.We spend the majority of our time stillhunting along thick,steep ridges.


----------



## dougell

View attachment 6308903
View attachment 6308905
these are two DMAP doe my son shot last year.He caught the deer in the first picture bedded down right over the edge of a steep ravine.The second one I pushed out of a big clearcut and he was sitting between it and a huge patch of laurel.You can sit all day,see nothing and assume there's no deer.Both were shot on DMAP property owned by timber companies and open to the public.We didn't see a single person either day.


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be trying out the middle of the 1st week down here in 5C for firearms this year....hoping I miss any rush from the first day and the rush for the first weekend....found a few good spots and hoping it pans out.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Wow, lucky you.
> Try 3C, sounds like a war zone the first either sex day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Now I consider myself a hunter, I will hunt about any species with about any weapon but I am not a people person when it comes to the desired solitude of hunting or at least Id prefer to choose the company I share a woodlot with. 

Last opening day I was out for was in my College days and went out down on the Birdsboro watershed ground 5C, only time of my life I was actually concerned for my safety. I rarely have the time to take off a bunch of vacation with the Monday start to head north so I just stopped hunting the opener and now I think i'm going on 3 years of missing the whole gun season in PA.


----------



## fap1800

River420Bottom said:


> I don't think I could give less of a **** about firearms season and gun hunts, but public land DIY out of state bowhunts while our season is out always peak my interest...
> Much rather hear about a fellow PA hunter getting it done out of state on lands you map from a computer than the ~10 hunters per sq. mile that will be marching around Monday


I wish we had just 10/square mile down here. You can easily double that per half mile, which is why it's going to be a poop show on Monday. I swear, guys must be removing their plugs, because I'll sometimes hear a chorus of 10 or so volleys down here on private.

I do think that DIY rifle hunts on public are just as challenging in their own right. We've done all the same investment in planning via GE, topos, talks with biologists & wardens on our trips out west to hunt elk, antelope and mulies. Obviously same with a bow as we did the past two years for WY elk. I've never mountain hunted in PA, but am eager to do so, but I know there's a few guys on here that have been successful backpack hunting mountain deer with a rifle here. From what I understand, hunting public mountain deer spot and stalk with a bow here in PA is quite the arduous task.


----------



## jacobh

Yep no plugs required for deer so they load up and blast anything that moves. I love gun hunting but man these guys just kill everything


----------



## River420Bottom

jacobh said:


> Yep no plugs required for deer so they load up and blast anything that moves. I love gun hunting but man these guys just kill everything


From your stories in and of archery season in your area id be taking a vacation for firearms season if not only for safety.. lmao, I've never really studied the regs for the extended areas, is it at least shotguns only? I know Pittsburgh area, Allegheny County, used to be...


----------



## jacobh

Nope haven't hunted Pa in 3 weeks now. And I won't hunt probably for at least another 2 if I hunt anymore this season in Pa


----------



## jim570

Wow, lucky you.
Try 3C, sounds like a war zone the first either sex day.

It starts Friday afternoon where I hunt. PAGC should do something about people getting and early start on doe.


----------



## nicko

River420Bottom said:


> From your stories in and of archery season in your area id be taking a vacation for firearms season if not only for safety.. lmao, I've never really studied the regs for the extended areas, is it at least shotguns only? I know Pittsburgh area, Allegheny County, used to be...



Part of Berks county falls within the special regs area (5C) and you can use rifle there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jim570 said:


> PAGC should do something about people getting and early start on doe.


 It takes someone to turn people in...it ain't all the PGC's fault.


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Yep no plugs required for deer so they load up and blast anything that moves. I love gun hunting but man these guys just kill everything





River420Bottom said:


> From your stories in and of archery season in your area id be taking a vacation for firearms season if not only for safety.. lmao, I've never really studied the regs for the extended areas, is it at least shotguns only? I know Pittsburgh area, Allegheny County, used to be...


A few years ago I made the mistake of hunting the opener with my bow in a stand that only offered a max of 40 yards. The neighboring property where I was hunting had a "slob" about 250 yards away at my back. A doe must of run out in the field he was overlooking and he let loose. Scared the heck outta me. I won't make that mistake again. I'll be avoiding the opener this year.


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> It takes someone to turn people in...it ain't all the PGC's fault.


There’s virtually no one to enforce it...


----------



## jim570

LetThemGrow said:


> It takes someone to turn people in...it ain't all the PGC's fault.


I tried, no cell service there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Happy Thanksgiving!! Truly I have so much to be thankful for, considering how undeserving I am. To be born and live in a land with so many freedoms and privileges, with so much abundance of physical comforts, while others suffer under ruthless leaderships, without sufficient food and water...God has been good to me. 

While we certainly have differing opinions, I'm thankful for each of you and what you contribute to this forum where I spend a few minutes each day. Enjoy your family today. 

-LTG


----------



## palmatedbuck04

LetThemGrow said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!! Truly I have so much to be thankful for, considering how undeserving I am. To be born and live in a land with so many freedoms and privileges, with so much abundance of physical comforts, while others suffer under ruthless leaderships, without sufficient food and water...God has been good to me.
> 
> While we certainly have differing opinions, I'm thankful for each of you and what you contribute to this forum where I spend a few minutes each day. Enjoy your family today.
> 
> -LTG


Right back at ya LTG and all the rest of my Keystone friends!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!! Truly I have so much to be thankful for, considering how undeserving I am. To be born and live in a land with so many freedoms and privileges, with so much abundance of physical comforts, while others suffer under ruthless leaderships, without sufficient food and water...God has been good to me.
> 
> While we certainly have differing opinions, I'm thankful for each of you and what you contribute to this forum where I spend a few minutes each day. Enjoy your family today.
> 
> -LTG





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Right back at ya LTG and all the rest of my Keystone friends!




Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I’m all packed and ready for Potter County, leave early tomorrow morning for a week in the big woods of 2G! Goodluck everyone!


----------



## nicko

Well said LTG. Happy Thanksgiving to our dysfunctional brotherhood of PA hunters.


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I’m all packed and ready for Potter County, leave early tomorrow morning for a week in the big woods of 2G! Goodluck everyone!


Good luck Dave. Nothing like PA big woods hunting. I leave Friday of next week.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Good luck Dave. Nothing like PA big woods hunting. I leave Friday of next week.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

At the rifle range a little early this morn...7:30am 1 other vehicle there before us. Get the targets up and everything ready to start shooting at 8 ,pop stayed in the truck, then i decided to go for a little walk in the woods. Ended up finding a 2yr old 8pt roughly 15" wide about 100yds from the range...surprised he still had his headgear! About 5-10 minutes of 8 o'clock the people started filing in. Fired about 6 shot's a piece and got the hell outta dodge. I think that's the 4th dead buck I've found in the last 3 years.

A close farmer friend who also likes to hunt turkey was surprised to learn turkeys are back in season for 4E, today thru Saturday. He said he know's where 2 large flocks are ,100+ birds...so it seems saturday could be a fun day indeed. 



He also said we are the only 2 people allowed to hunt the same property we hunted last year. People they had issues with in past years trespassing....and using it as their own personal 4 wheeling area have moved away and he's seen a few good buck in that area this year. We left that woods undisturbed this year thus far so what he told us was good to hear.


----------



## fap1800

I️ was able to get out for a morning sit this turkey day hoping for a Thanksgiving Day buck. Saw four does early and then around 7:30 had this guy come in with a doe. I️n the two hours that I️ watched them on the opposite ridge, they moved maybe 20 yards. He bred the doe twice that I️ could see. I️ was hoping at some point she’d lead him down the wall to the creek for a shot, but it never happened. He’s a nice representative 8. Good width past his ears. I️ certainly would have taken him. 

Hope everyone’s turkey day is grand. Let’s go Chargers!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Nicko, I prefer the term 'eclectic' rather than 'dysfunctional' :wink:


----------



## jacobh

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!! Good luck headed out and please be safe


----------



## Mathias

Happy thanksgiving all.
Well said LTG.

I sat this morning, saw 15 or so deer, no bucks.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Mathias

Grouse and pheasant on my agenda tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bamsdealer

Post of the year. Right back at ya



LetThemGrow said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!! Truly I have so much to be thankful for, considering how undeserving I am. To be born and live in a land with so many freedoms and privileges, with so much abundance of physical comforts, while others suffer under ruthless leaderships, without sufficient food and water...God has been good to me.
> 
> While we certainly have differing opinions, I'm thankful for each of you and what you contribute to this forum where I spend a few minutes each day. Enjoy your family today.
> 
> -LTG


----------



## VenisonChops

This little piebald is running around 2C. 


View attachment 6310511


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Heading up to camp sunday morning,hope to have my blind set up by 2:00 then relax at the cabin.taking both boys out with me hopefully we get some action ill probably hunt till bout noon then head back home.


----------



## River420Bottom

VenisonChops said:


> This little piebald is running around 2C.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6310511


Awesome looking little buck, from a fellow 2C hunter haha


----------



## nicko

Had a mother doe and two younger ones pass within 30 yards of me at 8:30 but too thick in the timber for a shot. Five minutes later, they wrapped around and passed behind me about 30 to 35 yards but again no shot.


----------



## jacobh

That piebald is beautiful!!!! Nick good luck. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Mathias

1st rooster for my girl.
Walking my NWSG field, I see alot of deer beds/trails. Perfect spot to evade the hunters next 2 weeks.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u and your daughter Matt


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Congrats to u and your daughter Matt


Lol, I meant my pup! We flushed one grouse by the time I located it, it was 35-40 yards out. Of course she saw it and gave it chase.
Lots of these on my cameras, found a clean skeleton in lower field.
View attachment 6310689


----------



## dougell

1st rooster is a monumental occasion Matt.My son shot a rooster and woodcock yesterday over his new pup.I'm starting to like dogs way more than people.He hit the rooster pretty far out there with the second shot.I figured it was gonna be a runner so we got the pup on it as soon as we could.We were kicking around in the field for a couple minutes,looking for the bird and lost track of the dog.We found her about 50 yards away and she had in pinned down in a small pond.I couldn't believe she tracked it on her own like that.I also never knew pheasants could swim.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on Sages first rooster Matt.


----------



## jacobh

Ooopposss lol well regardless


----------



## Mathias

Dougell, I've always liked dogs more than (most) people!
I picked up a 28ga O/U, it's like a magic wand, so darned accurate with it. Had one before and killed a lot of birds with it.
Sitting for deer in am, at home....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Was able to get out tonight and punched a tag on a nice little freezer filling 1.5 year old doe. I saw 12 does and no bucks. You have to love the under 20 yard shots. She made it about 40 yards before tipping over. Gonna get out one last time tomorrow night, as I’m still looking to punch a buck tag. 

As it stands now it will be another year without taking out a rifle in the firearm season. I’m probably going to take a break, work on house projects and regroup for late season. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polock21

Shot this 7 point on 5 November 11 yard shot. Just a hair under 22” inside spread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck polock. Love those wide racks


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck!


----------



## full moon64

Polock21 nice buck


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck on Monday guys! Weather looks great here in 5B. Plan to be out all day...


----------



## Mathias

Polock21, very nice, congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Out for one last sit before the impending invasion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> Out for one last sit before the impending invasion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck, me too.
Nice and cold but nothing moving....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

You as well, Matt. Had a parade of does go by our other stand to the SE about 100 yards away. I️ don’t think there were any bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle. Great buck polock.

I wasn't seeing does at all until just the last couple weeks. Leaf off has appeared to change their patterns. Still a lot of acorns left on this property too.


----------



## Polock21

Thanks guys! Good luck to all those going Monday and Congrats to you if you filled tags already. Be safe and have fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Father is trying to talk me into going Monday on a small bow only property. See if end up taking a half day from the office. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbob

Kinda crazy this morning - 2 doe walking thru the woods just after daylight then 1 doe came barreling out of the creek bottom bustin thru branches and stuff - waiting to see a buck but none ever showed up. couple hours later another doe came running full speed and stopped at 20 yd behind a tree - breathing so hard and coughing - i thought someone shot her. then a buck came up and stopped about 30 yd behind her - she bolted out of there and the buck bolted with her. a half hour later another doe came flying up from the same creek and stopped dead when she hit the first doe trail and then scent followed that trail. I've seen more deer running full speed thru the woods this year than in recent memory.


----------



## full moon64

kbob said:


> Kinda crazy this morning - 2 doe walking thru the woods just after daylight then 1 doe came barreling out of the creek bottom bustin thru branches and stuff - waiting to see a buck but none ever showed up. couple hours later another doe came running full speed and stopped at 20 yd behind a tree - breathing so hard and coughing - i thought someone shot her. then a buck came up and stopped about 30 yd behind her - she bolted out of there and the buck bolted with her. a half hour later another doe came flying up from the same creek and stopped dead when she hit the first doe trail and then scent followed that trail. I've seen more deer running full speed thru the woods this year than in recent memory.


predator


----------



## kbob

I have seen at least one fox in there but no coyote - was trying to get some photos but nothing would hold still!


----------



## KylePA

Gave it one last try before the orange invasion tonight in 5c. Went to a spot that will get pounded come Monday. Ended up seeing 12 deer including a nice 8 point and busted up 6 pointer that were together. They skirted me at 40 yards in some super thick stuff. I grunted at them as a last resort when they were past me and they weren’t interested at all. 

All the best to those going out on Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

Congratulations to all who shot one this year and good luck to all those going out during the rifle season

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Well, some may remember the 'conversation' I needed to have with the neighbor. It went better than anyone could have anticipated. The 'kid' is about 25 years old with a young family. He had gone to the court house and gotten maps of his property. He 'inherited' a double stand that had been set up on our property from the previous neighbor (we let them hunt up to a certain point). He actually went and moved the double stand down into what he thought/thinks is his property so as not to be trespassing since he had never spoken to us. While his idea of the property line isn't official where he built the blind, we decided it was close enough after speaking with him. 
Nice kid, was trying to be on his property. Whether he is or not, he gets credit for putting the effort in and we left it as we would stop by sometime in February or March and walk the property line with him and come to an agreement. I'm not concerned with 20 yards and he tried. Very nice kid, was apologetic and said he would remove the blind if we wanted him to because he didn't want to cause any trouble. He only gun hunts and only deer. He will never be an issue for us. 
Never know how these will go, and I've never had a better interaction in one of these situations.


----------



## alancac98

CWD article - will "Let Them Grow" become a thing of the past (not yet in PA, but who knows how long)

http://www.freep.com/story/sports/outdoors/2017/11/26/hunters-must-change-approach-help-stall-cwd-spreading-humans/894259001/


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Well, some may remember the 'conversation' I needed to have with the neighbor. It went better than anyone could have anticipated. The 'kid' is about 25 years old with a young family. He had gone to the court house and gotten maps of his property. He 'inherited' a double stand that had been set up on our property from the previous neighbor (we let them hunt up to a certain point). He actually went and moved the double stand down into what he thought/thinks is his property so as not to be trespassing since he had never spoken to us. While his idea of the property line isn't official where he built the blind, we decided it was close enough after speaking with him.
> Nice kid, was trying to be on his property. Whether he is or not, he gets credit for putting the effort in and we left it as we would stop by sometime in February or March and walk the property line with him and come to an agreement. I'm not concerned with 20 yards and he tried. Very nice kid, was apologetic and said he would remove the blind if we wanted him to because he didn't want to cause any trouble. He only gun hunts and only deer. He will never be an issue for us.
> Never know how these will go, and I've never had a better interaction in one of these situations.


Good to hear it went well.


----------



## Mathias

Excellent outcome vonfoust


----------



## fap1800

Good to see there are decent folks still around, Von. Glad it worked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Another Tennessee buck. Looking forward to hunting there next year.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Another Tennessee buck. Looking forward to hunting there next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt looks good for you...next year..


----------



## j.d.m.

vonfoust said:


> Well, some may remember the 'conversation' I needed to have with the neighbor. It went better than anyone could have anticipated. The 'kid' is about 25 years old with a young family. He had gone to the court house and gotten maps of his property. He 'inherited' a double stand that had been set up on our property from the previous neighbor (we let them hunt up to a certain point). He actually went and moved the double stand down into what he thought/thinks is his property so as not to be trespassing since he had never spoken to us. While his idea of the property line isn't official where he built the blind, we decided it was close enough after speaking with him.
> Nice kid, was trying to be on his property. Whether he is or not, he gets credit for putting the effort in and we left it as we would stop by sometime in February or March and walk the property line with him and come to an agreement. I'm not concerned with 20 yards and he tried. Very nice kid, was apologetic and said he would remove the blind if we wanted him to because he didn't want to cause any trouble. He only gun hunts and only deer. He will never be an issue for us.
> Never know how these will go, and I've never had a better interaction in one of these situations.


Good deal, just like my story but a little better because he actually wants to know the real line. Take that time later and figure out the the line. You never know when or what future situations turn into involving the line. Lucky you he turned out to be a nice guy, and it makes letting him hunt there even if it is your property. Also makes those cross line recoveries easier when you get along.


----------



## nicko

Just shot a 3 bullet group with the .30-06 in my basement at 13 yards and all three holes in the propane tank are touching. I’m set for tomorrow morning.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Just shot a 3 bullet group with the .30-06 in my basement at 13 yards and all three holes in the propane tank are touching. I’m set for tomorrow morning.


----------



## 138104

Good luck to those going out tomorrow regardless of weapon choice. Hopeful my son can pull the trigger on his first buck!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats on your doe Kyle and your buck Polock!*
*********************************************************************************

Good to hear you conversation with the new neighbor went so well vonfoust.
*********************************************************************************

Better watch out nicko...somebody will call you a ******* doing stuff like that! :wink:
*********************************************************************************

Yesterday would have been a good morning deer hunting with a bow for me...but....I was in 4E turkey hunting with the scattergun. 1st part of the morning was uneventful, only seeing a deer. I changed locations around 9am and soon after had group of 6 doe with fawns go by me, 20 minutes later a nice 3yr old 10pt came through 18 yards away smelling the ground and went the same direction as the doe. Another 10-15 minutes went by and a 2yr old 7pt came through about 40yds out and headed in the same direction.

I had been turkey calling off and on all morning with no results, then a bit after 10 I heard a lot of noise coming directly towards me from the same direction the deer had earlier. I listened as the noise got closer and closer thinking that's seems like helluva alot of noise for deer...then right before it would have came into view the noise stopped altogether....hhhmmm....??? I sat there for quite awhile then heard some more noise but nothing like earlier, then I see another buck, a 4pt scent checking the ground around 80yds out. I thought there ain't no way that single deer made all that noise. I watched him for several minutes before he went over the ridge and out of view and then I turkey called again... I then heard the leaves rustling again and soon saw some bobbing turkey heads coming my way about 75yds out. As they closed in on me I counted 9 birds...one of them had a decent beard. By 10:44am with a 27yd shot I had my fall turkey.


There were supposed to be 5 of us hunting but 2 didn't get out of bed, so there were 3of us. The farmer who had been partnered with my dad on a different part of the property had seen birds as well but they were so far away it would have been quite a long field shot for even a rifle...which he hadn't brought anyway. He had to quit for the day not long after I shot my bird or we may have had some luck getting him a bird in the pm.
Don't know where the 100+ birds he had seen the previous Saturday had went but there were atleast a few of them still there...

Farmer didn't leave empty handed though. While trying to find the turkeys they had seen early in the morning they came across a trespassers primos double bull blind. He's getting very tired of the trespassing and such to put it nicely. He thinks he know's who the culprit is and we'll see if he shows up to claim it. Be quite a surprise for that fellow if he intended to hunt rifle out of it on Monday.

Went for a quick excursion today and pulled my cam where where i encountered the 9/iffy 10pt. A few repeat smaller buck and quite a few doe pics, in nearly all of the doe pics from Nov 8th thru last night a buck is chasing them or not far behind. 
A newer buck with a good rack has shown up since archery has been over...but only in the dark. I will be keeping an eye out for 1 of these 2 later in the week.

8pt: I smeared some dominant buck scent on that log he puts his nose on....and they still seem interested in it almost 2wks later.



and the one i had the encounter with is still around.



The guy that got us kicked out of our 20+ year spot the end of 2013 was whining to my dad to other night about having nobody to hunt with, I say LOL who's fault is that! Now his long time buddy just recently kicked him out of the "their" newer spot too!!!!!

Good luck to those pursuing deer and or trespassers tomorrow. Be safe out there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to everyone heading out tomorrow, bow or gun...

Nick you heading to Potter?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone heading out tomorrow, bow or gun...
> 
> Nick you heading to Potter?


Not until the end of the week. Hunting up in 5C Berks County tomorrow morning with my buddy and his son hoping to get his son to pull the trigger on his first deer. We will head up to Potter on Friday afternoon and hunt Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. Will anybody be up in your dad’s camp during that time?


----------



## jacobh

Slow here in Md but did get a young man his first deer ever. A nice doe and in youth season got his sister her first deer a nice 4 point. Love the feeling. Jake could of killed a small one tonight and decided to pass. Very proud of him


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Slow here in Md but did get a young man his first deer ever. A nice doe and in youth season got his sister her first deer a nice 4 point. Love the feeling. Jake could of killed a small one tonight and decided to pass. Very proud of him


Good stuff Scott. Congrats to the young hunter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Not until the end of the week. Hunting up in 5C Berks County tomorrow morning with my buddy and his son hoping to get his son to pull the trigger on his first deer. We will head up to Potter on Friday afternoon and hunt Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. Will anybody be up in your dad’s camp during that time?


Group will be through Sunday, maybe Monday at the latest.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Only a few hours till the 5C doe and fawn slaughter begins. Open season till January 27 and 70,000 tags ((ridiculous))The lead will be flying. Dust off your flack jacket and keep your heads low fellas. I can guarantee the first shot in my area will ring out well before legal hours,usually while still dark. 

Was hoping for heavy rain this week, no such luck.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> Only a few hours till the 5C doe and fawn slaughter begins. Open season till January 27 and 70,000 tags ((ridiculous))The lead will be flying. Dust off your flack jacket and keep your heads low fellas. I can guarantee the first shot in my area will ring out well before legal hours,usually while still dark.
> 
> Was hoping for heavy rain this week, no such luck.


Yeah I usually hope for foul weather but in 5C does it matter with how long the season is. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Every rainy day helps. Sitting here in my truck where I can see the hill where the property line is, and guys are known to sneak on. Im out to put an end to trespasser on this place. Saw one light bouncing along so far.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck to those out.
Good job on the youth hunt Scott!

I hope to sit Wed with my bow but just may hold out til late season.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

This is what hunting is all about.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Perry love seeing kids enjoying it.


----------



## Billy H

Pretty quiet in this neck of the woods. Gets a little quieter each year.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome Perry!

20 yards this morning....

View attachment 6313951


----------



## fap1800

This hit my inbox this morning. 

https://www.backcountryhunters.org/pennsylvania_bha_defends_north_american_model_of_conservation?utm_campaign=house_bill_1483&utm_medium=email&utm_source=backcountryhunters

Apparently it would establish something called the Forest and Wildlife Advisory Council. According the BHA, they would manage game?


----------



## nicko

Congrats Perry. Hopefully a hunter for life.

Pretty quiet up here in this corner of 5C. Unfortunately I looked over to my left and saw another hunter . Not what I wanted to do but I got down and went over to have a conversation with him to advise that this property is by permission only. He claims to have permission from another individual who is on the conservancy board. I told him how I get permission from and that is the individual he needs to contact. He said he had no intention of getting down for the stand. He claims he’s been hunting up here for years and as much time as I spend here I’ve never seen him.


----------



## MarksExtra

Ya know. I don’t care who says so. I don’t like the direction Pennsylvania is headed. I hardly see deer anymore. I bet I saw 20 buck this bow season. I hunted a lot. Only two doe. Now it’s rifle season and very few guys are shooting. I’ve seen one doe today. I don’t want to hear the bigger bucks theory either. I saw 20” bucks 30 years ago and I still see them. Not bigger. The same. Just less deer overall. A lot less. I hunt 2 different spots 40 miles apart. Same results both spots.


----------



## jacobh

Nick typical Pa response!!!! Absolutely hate how they feel they're entitled. I'd contact the person u got permission from and inform him and offer to take him to the "hunter"


----------



## jacobh

Been preaching it for years





MarksExtra said:


> Ya know. I don’t care who says so. I don’t like the direction Pennsylvania is headed. I hardly see deer anymore. I bet I saw 20 buck this bow season. I hunted a lot. Only two doe. Now it’s rifle season and very few guys are shooting. I’ve seen one doe today. I don’t want to hear the bigger bucks theory either. I saw 20” bucks 30 years ago and I still see them. Not bigger. The same. Just less deer overall. A lot less. I hunt 2 different spots 40 miles apart. Same results both spots.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop's in Potter...has heard 5 shots as of 9:45 AM...has passed on 4 legal buck so far, all small basket racked 6 or 7 points. 

Joe


----------



## MarksExtra

jacobh said:


> Been preaching it for years


Does it have to do with the insurance companies wanting the herd numbers down or? I just don’t get it. It’s not even fun during rifle anymore. I can’t imagine how to get a kid interested with these deer numbers.


----------



## fap1800

A little more on HB 1483. Never heard of either group supporting the bill. It would be interesting to hear the UPB's take. BHA's PA chapter is clearly against it. 

https://www.friendsofpennsylvaniawildlife.org/hb-1483-benefits

http://www.unifiedsportsmenpa.org/


----------



## LetThemGrow

First year for 5B buck only hunting. I've heard 6 shots. All deer before 9 moving naturally and calmly. I'm guessing the wind will soon get some people moving.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Slow slow day here in 4B 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarksExtra

fap1800 said:


> A little more on HB 1483. Never heard of either group supporting the bill. It would be interesting to hear the UPB's take. BHA's PA chapter is clearly against it.
> 
> https://www.friendsofpennsylvaniawildlife.org/hb-1483-benefits
> 
> http://www.unifiedsportsmenpa.org/


Thank you for the links. I had no idea there were other sportsman who have had similar experiences and have done something about it. I was clueless and just conveying my frustration about my personal observations. Well.... I guess I’m not crazy thinking things have changed. Thanks again


----------



## nicko

Got to move and I can see the hunter who I had a conversation with in the Treestand ..... he is now sitting up there and not wearing any orange. Hoo boy!


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Got to move and I can see the hunter who I had a conversation with in the Treestand ..... he is now sitting up there and not wearing any orange. Hoo boy!


But he's not trespassing, right......

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Got to move and I can see the hunter who I had a conversation with in the Treestand ..... he is now sitting up there and not wearing any orange. Hoo boy!


Call from the stand.... 610-926-3136 or 610-926-3137 see of they can get you in contact with a warden or deputy on the ground...tresspassing or not, failure to wear orange carries a citation with it....WE cannot let this go on...turning a blind eye doesn't help anyone....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

I read a lot of what is in those links. While I’m not crazy about politicians practicing wildlife conservation there is a lot of truth to what’s in those links. 

My recent experience has been a huge lack of doe and an over abundance of young Bucks.Conservatively I’ll estimate it at 10 to 1. The only conclusion I can’t take from this is the young bucks are illegal to kill, everything else is getting taken out. They’ll be those that disagree with me, but that’s been my recent experience,can’t change that. Do the math, 70,000 doe tags and months and months to kill them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I read a lot of what is in those links. While I’m not crazy about politicians practicing wildlife conservation there is a lot of truth to what’s in those links.
> 
> My recent experience has been a huge lack of doe and an over abundance of young Bucks.Conservatively I’ll estimate it at 10 to 1. The only conclusion I can’t take from this is the young bucks are illegal to kill, everything else is getting taken out. They’ll be those that disagree with me, but that’s been my recent experience,can’t change that. Do the math, 70,000 doe tags and months and months to kill them.


I don't think many will disagree....I saw 17 different buck from stand in the 120 hours I put in PA this year....3 were mature...(3.5+)...a decent 2. year old is toast and most 3.5 year olds are as well...the truly mature buck don't get that way by being stupid...in these regulated WMU's they find a college campus, prison, hospital, or some other private ground to grow old and die...take a quick look at places like AT, Bowsite, Chester County Whitetails, Hunting PA, etc....anything mature being killed is being killed on private access parcels...YES, YES, YES, there are a few giants that fall every year on public ground but the ratio is greatly skewed toward private ground, especially in 5C and 5D.....

Joe


----------



## nicko

I could realistically see there being more than one person who is a board member or employee of this Conservancy giving permission and not communicating it to other members or employees. The part about not wearing orange… Why you want to come out on the opening day of gun season to take your orange off is beyond me. Flat out stupid.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> I could realistically see there being more than one person who is a board member or employee of this Conservancy giving permission and not communicating it to other members or employees. The part about not wearing orange… Why you want to come out on the opening day of gun season to take your orange off is beyond me. Flat out stupid.


I would at least try to get that guys name or the name of the member who he says gave him permission. A boneheaded move not wearing orange could be enough for than to stop all hunting for everyone.


----------



## jason03

Well here it is noon and no deer sightings yet,first time in over 30yrs. That has happened, hunting 4a. That just cant be that stupid in Harrisburg


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> I read a lot of what is in those links. While I’m not crazy about politicians practicing wildlife conservation there is a lot of truth to what’s in those links.
> 
> My recent experience has been a huge lack of doe and an over abundance of young Bucks.Conservatively I’ll estimate it at 10 to 1. The only conclusion I can’t take from this is the young bucks are illegal to kill, everything else is getting taken out. They’ll be those that disagree with me, but that’s been my recent experience,can’t change that. Do the math, 70,000 doe tags and months and months to kill them.


I kinda have to agree, but I'm hoping it's more to do with changing patterns rather than a complete lack of does in the area.


----------



## billp1044

I tried to call both numbers this morning on a guy I spotted sitting about 20 yards off a road where cars were parked and a house less than 150 yards away couldn't get through kept getting a busy tone

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## alancac98

Had my grandson out this morning. Saw about 10 doe (a couple of them we really couldn't tell through the brush and the distance). Came in at 11am. He's done for the day, but looking forward to going back out tomorrow morning. I have been on his schedule all year. We go when he wants and come home when he wants - can't push him or it might turn him off. Right now, he is enjoying hunting in small chunks, so I'm happy (I got a hunting buddy which I never really had). He's also looking forward to Saturday when he can possibly take a doe. He was too nervous to take a shot in archery season, so I we'll see if he can overcome the "nerves" (or whatever prevented him from shooting). Good luck out there fellas - keep your head on a pivot, and your tree stand harness cinched tight! BTW, my brother connected on a broken rack 7 point this morning - his first buck in about 7 years.


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Slow slow day here in 4B
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where at in 4B? I heard a decent amount of shooting this morning and there were 3 buck at the butcher when I dropped my son's off. On the way home, we passed at least 5 other trucks with bucks in them. This was all by 9:30.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Perry24 said:


> Where at in 4B? I heard a decent amount of shooting this morning and there were 3 buck at the butcher when I dropped my son's off. On the way home, we passed at least 5 other trucks with bucks in them. This was all by 9:30.


Juniata county...right outside of port royal

Where about were you ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Juniata county...right outside of port royal
> 
> Where about were you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liverpool. The butcher is in Newport.


----------



## nicko

Well I didn’t see the guy anymore who is took his orange off. I guess he got tired of seeing nothing too. Pretty dead and quiet today. If all I did was gun hunts and this was my first exposure to hunting for the year, I would be pretty disappointed. I kicked one up as I was walking through the woods to try to get something moving toward my buddies son. Heard very little shooting at all. One of the most quiet opening days I can remember. 

We were out of the woods by 130.


----------



## j.d.m.

12-Ringer said:


> I don't think many will disagree....I saw 17 different buck from stand in the 120 hours I put in PA this year....3 were mature...(3.5+)...a decent 2. year old is toast and most 3.5 year olds are as well...the truly mature buck don't get that way by being stupid...in these regulated WMU's they find a college campus, prison, hospital, or some other private ground to grow old and die...take a quick look at places like AT, Bowsite, Chester County Whitetails, Hunting PA, etc....anything mature being killed is being killed on private access parcels...YES, YES, YES, there are a few giants that fall every year on public ground but the ratio is greatly skewed toward private ground, especially in 5C and 5D.....
> 
> Joe


And most, if not all those in 5c, 5d are being killed from stands not much more then 100 yards away from private farms property lines. Just the way it is. Public gets too much pressure to hold mature buck, but that sweet smell of a hot doe, will eventually make him cross that line just far enough to be killed.


----------



## bamsdealer

nicko said:


> I could realistically see there being more than one person who is a board member or employee of this Conservancy giving permission and not communicating it to other members or employees. The part about not wearing orange… Why you want to come out on the opening day of gun season to take your orange off is beyond me. Flat out stupid.


My guess is he didn't want to be seen or harassed by another person with legit access to the property you're hunting. 

I couldn't imagine not wearing orange in gun season... too many idiots in tight quarters for me. At least down here in SEPA on public. I have some private for archery, but gun hunting isnt allowed.


----------



## jacobh

No clue been watching it in 5c for year now slowly getting worse and worse. Just got home from md and checked my camera at my moms I had 94 pics all buck and 2 does does were at midnight!! Doe tag allocations have to change or the PGC will lose tons of money as many are seeing a huge decline in for numbers. I feel that the big buck craze is the cause of the disappearing doe herd. Many want big bucks and don't get them so they wack a bunch of does. No does to breed no deer it's pretty much that simple. Yes bucks are getting bigger but someone posted a article how some states got away from ARs now I believe. I didn't read it fully



QUOTE=MarksExtra;1106567003]Does it have to do with the insurance companies wanting the herd numbers down or? I just don’t get it. It’s not even fun during rifle anymore. I can’t imagine how to get a kid interested with these deer numbers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Perry24 said:


> Liverpool. The butcher is in Newport.




Well best of luck to you the rest of the year. Small area who knows maybe someday we will run into each other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

I can't speak for any region other than where I hunt in Erie county but I think we have a pretty healthy doe herd up here. I saw multiple deer each archery sit. I killed a buck and doe within 5 sits. And have talked to my dad and buddies today. One friend hunting my archery stand has seen 21 doe and 3 buck so far today. Nothing legal but at least a good day


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Well best of luck to you the rest of the year. Small area who knows maybe someday we will run into each other
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be shooting indoor spots at Weaver's Archery in Middleburg.


----------



## yetihunter1

Anyone gonna shoot the SEPA Indoor 3D league starting in two weeks?


----------



## nicko

So our contact point person who we get permission from to hunt this property insists that the hunters we saw today were hunting illegally. He said they get a regular number of inquiries about hunting every year and shoot down the requests. 

I don’t have much experience confronting trespassers so I flubbed not asking who the boardmember was this guy claims gave him permission. But like somebody else mentioned, anybody who would purposely take their orange off on opening day of gun season is probably doing so because he doesn’t want to be found hunting a property he does not have permission to be on.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> So our contact point person who we get permission from to hunt this property insists that the hunters we saw today were hunting illegally. He said they get a regular number of inquiries about hunting every year and shoot down the requests.
> 
> I don’t have much experience confronting trespassers so I flubbed not asking who the boardmember was this guy claims gave him permission. But like somebody else mentioned, anybody who would purposely take their orange off on opening day of gun season is probably doing so because he doesn’t want to be found hunting a property he does not have permission to be on.


Not sure I'd get too engrossed in it. Someone that knowingly trespasses, denies it when confronted and then does something as stupid as taking off orange to stay and not get detected isn't playing with all their marbles.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Not sure I'd get too engrossed in it. Someone that knowingly trespasses, denies it when confronted and then does something as stupid as taking off orange to stay and not get detected isn't playing with all their marbles.


. Agreed. Not going to lose any sleep over it. If I had to guess, i’d say this guy hunts 1-2 days all season. 

It’s not my land and I can’t control somebody deciding to hunt without permission.


----------



## jacobh

Nick that sucks issue is if u just let him go he will feel that he can hunt whenever he wants. Trespassing u should be able to get the police involved I believe


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick that sucks issue is if u just let him go he will feel that he can hunt whenever he wants. Trespassing u should be able to get the police involved I believe


 The thing that’s tough Scott is unless I can catch him in an out right lie, it’s my word against his, he says he got permission from a board member. Maybe he did not but how do you confirm that on the spot in the woods? I think the only thing you can do on a A property like this is just make it uncomfortable for them when you see them and not let them have a quiet on interrupted hunt. I had no problem walking right up to him and speaking in a loud projected matter to make sure he understood me.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, those types tend to ultimately remove themselves from the gene pool....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looking forward to heading up to Potter at the end of this week and washing the stench of this opening day off my hands.


----------



## treedoctor

My younger daughter's 4pt taken in 2D on our family's property. Her third buck and she just turned 16 so she's doing pretty good. I know it's a rifle buck but I'm still dang proud of her!!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Ebard22 said:


> I can't speak for any region other than where I hunt in Erie county but I think we have a pretty healthy doe herd up here. I saw multiple deer each archery sit. I killed a buck and doe within 5 sits. And have talked to my dad and buddies today. One friend hunting my archery stand has seen 21 doe and 3 buck so far today. Nothing legal but at least a good day


A whole lot of guys down here used to have a lot of hunts like your experiencing, myself included. But like I mentioned earlier (insert dead horse here) with 70,000 doe tags and damn near 5 months to hunt it has come to a point that a whole lot of guys are now having lousy hunts. I wish they would do something to help remedy this but they won’t. I believe I shot my last 5C doe this year. Only bucks for me from here on out. That’s the only thing I can do.

Nicko, there is a very simple solution to your problem. Have the board members make a permission slip. A typed paragraph with letterhead should be sufficient. No slip, no hunt.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> A whole lot of guys down here used to have a lot of hunts like your experiencing, myself included. But like I mentioned earlier (insert dead horse here) with 70,000 doe tags and damn near 5 months to hunt it has come to a point that a whole lot of guys are now having lousy hunts. I wish they would do something to help remedy this but they won’t. I believe I shot my last 5C doe this year. Only bucks for me from here on out. That’s the only thing I can do.
> 
> *Nicko, there is a very simple solution to your problem. Have the board members make a permission slip. A typed paragraph with letterhead should be sufficient. No slip, no hunt.*


If it were up to me, I wouldn't have multiple people in the mix doling out hunting permission. Too many cooks in the kitchen. Put it in the hands of one person to avoid confusion and overextending of permission. I have no idea how many board members there are and I wouldn't want to put the call in their hands if they want to grant permission to every tom, dick, and harry. 

How did your day of patrolling turn out?


----------



## Billy H

Didn’t see anyone. I’ll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## bamsdealer

You made your presence felt and leave it at that. Its on his mind now. Personally, I wouldn't let a conversation get to the point of an argument when a guy gas a gun in hands.



nicko said:


> fap1800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd get too engrossed in it. Someone that knowingly trespasses, denies it when confronted and then does something as stupid as taking off orange to stay and not get detected isn't playing with all their marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> . Agreed. Not going to lose any sleep over it. If I had to guess, i’d say this guy hunts 1-2 days all season.
> 
> It’s not my land and I can’t control somebody deciding to hunt without permission.
Click to expand...


----------



## jacobh

Tree doc congrats to u and your daughter!! Great deer


----------



## nicko

Congrats treedoc!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

The fair weather hunters are sure to be in force as the week continues...


----------



## nicko

Too windy today. From my experience, deer in the timber get spooky and don't move nearly as much when trees and branches are swaying.


----------



## LetThemGrow

One of the quietest openers I remember. I saw a good amount of deer for our area. Dad shot his biggest buck ever, a 22" 11pt, probably a 4 or 5 year old. I had a group of 5 yearling bucks spend 20 minutes this morning and 15 minutes tonight sparring, grooming, etc. Weather was great, sunset tonight was prettier than my phone can capture. 

View attachment 6314711


----------



## Mathias

Well done treedoctor!

It was beautiful LTG:
View attachment 6314733


----------



## jays375

Day started out rather slow.Around ten things started moving.Nothing more than a hand full of scrubby bucks and about the same number of doe.It was pretty quiet today.Looking at the Facebook hunting groups, seeing a bunch of 15-16" 8 points.Man if they could only get another year on them.


----------



## Polock21

Wasn’t able to make opening day this year and haven’t since 2010 if my memory serves me right. Service called and finishing degree out of state. 

I’ll be able to hunt this Saturday for doe since I already filled my buck tag. We’ll see if the International can get it done on some public land.(4B)

Congrats to those who punched tags today and for those who haven’t, your moment will come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Most of the days shooting that i heard was between 6:45 and 9:30am. A few running volleys and singles after that but mostly quiet from noon on. No shooting near us that I would consider 'close'.

We had a small racked buck walk by the truck a few minutes after we pulled in this morning...just enough light coming from the nearby farm house to make out his rack. Didn't see my 2nd deer of the day until a bit after 10am, a doe. Followed by a trio of a button buck, an adult doe and a 160 poundish...5pt. The 5pt was a 4x1...the 1pt side seemingly damaged in velvet and grew downward just behind his eye, giving him a pronounced squint. I opted to pass and the group continued on to my dad who's been on a 4 year dry spell on bucks and was happy to take him.

By the look of his deformed skull after we skinned him I'm surprised he survived the incident/injury. Although he seemed to act normal I wouldn't be surprised if he had some form of brain injury. Tough animals.





I passed on a buck in archery quite a few years ago that had similar velvet injury...that buck had all of the southward growing antler intact and was........very tempting to shoot. 

Ended up seeing 16 deer for the day...3 of which were buck. A few 'better' buck in that area but none revealed themselves today. Back at it in the am. Good luck all.


----------



## primal-bow

View attachment 6315075


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Had a pretty good opening day in 2F.sat with my boys on some public land,did not see another hunter.stayed in till 11:00 heard 50 shots which i thought was not very many for the first day.nobody shot close to us.we didnt see any deer but it sure was a nice morning to be in the woods.


----------



## dougell

It was another quiet opener up here.I killed a decent buck right after first light and spent the rest of the day chasing deer to my son.He killed a buck in archery so we strictly hunted DMAP properties open to anyone so he could shoot a doe.We saw loads of road hunters and a line of standers along a twp rd but never saw a human in the woods.No close shots and very sporatic shooting in the distance.By the end of the day,I pushed one doe and 6 different bucks past him,one was a badly wounded 6 point.i didn't have a rifle when I saw it and he was afraid to put it down.We were on our way home to hunt the last 1/2 hour at our place for a dmap doe and I bet we saw 20 deer just out in the fields around 4:00pm.He saw some doe at last light but passed on them because it wasn't the safest shot.


----------



## 138104

Slow morning so far. Saw a few unidentified deer slipping into thick stuff. Not many shots either.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I ended up hunting the morning at my dads bow only spot with him and shortly before 8:00am had a line of 8 does bound across a field and into the bottom with me and took a nice doe at 22yds, waited an hour got her out and went to work. 

Rest of my day went pretty prototypical of a PA opening day. 

First shots I heard was a pair at 6:07am when i couldn't even see the base of my tree clearly.. Probably was over 20 shots before I could even see my pins

I counted 23 vehicles parked along a public hunting area that's roughly 400 acres along Outelaunee Lake.. Eshhhhh that's cramped 
Wife's cousin shot a nice 8pt in 4D.. Good news I enjoyed that picture

Another relative sends me a picture of a deer cart with Mom, yearling, and a button buck piled up like i'm supposed to be proud as he tells me he's already got too much meat. When asked why he shot them his reply was "I had 10 tags and 3 bullets" ukey:.. Yes folks I have to see some of these types of people at Christmas and dodge the question "how comes you don't invite me to hunt with you"


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> It was another quiet opener up here.I killed a decent buck right after first light and spent the rest of the day chasing deer to my son.He killed a buck in archery so we strictly hunted DMAP properties open to anyone so he could shoot a doe.We saw loads of road hunters and a line of standers along a twp rd but never saw a human in the woods.No close shots and very sporatic shooting in the distance.By the end of the day,I pushed one doe and 6 different bucks past him,one was a badly wounded 6 point.i didn't have a rifle when I saw it and he was afraid to put it down.We were on our way home to hunt the last 1/2 hour at our place for a dmap doe and I bet we saw 20 deer just out in the fields around 4:00pm.He saw some doe at last light but passed on them because it wasn't the safest shot.


Dougell you sure seem to be raising quite the sportsman, I can't wait for my kids to get of age


----------



## Mathias

Pa hunting: the Good, the Bad and the downright Ugly.
Good guys always fight an uphill battle. 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Matt worse part is Pa will never change


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> Dougell you sure seem to be raising quite the sportsman, I can't wait for my kids to get of age


Thanks Taunto.Last night he laughed and said that he's never had so many easy chances to kill deer and didn't kill one.Deer are pretty easy to shoot so it's never worth taking a risk.On saturday a kid blew his father's arm off with a 12 ga a few miles up the road.I don't have all the details and there's been no press release yet from the PGC but I heard the kid had downs syndrome.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PA state troopers were on top of the action in Forest co. Sunday night.went into town with my 2 boys for dinner.we left i pulled onto rt 66 and got pulled over by an unmarked car.he comes up to me and says "do u know why i pulled u over?" I said No,he says you have a headlight out how much have u had to drink?" I said nothing im with my boys.he let me go with a warning,and went and set back up right by the bars.i thought what a great way to welcome the hunters set up in a town of about 200 people and stakeout the hunters coming out the bars and restaurants the night before buck season.


----------



## superslamsam

Hope this is OK, didn't get it done in archery, but extremely happy with my gun results. 7:10 the first morning. Congrats to all that have been successful and good luck to all those still out there!


----------



## superslamsam

On the way to the taxidermist, this was just hit about a mile from the punxsutawney Walmart. Had to be at least 350-400 lbs...maybe a little bigger?


----------



## superslamsam

The bear was hit Monday, post was a little confusing.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the buck. No matter what the weapon i enjoy seeing the pics. If weapons choice bother people then I think they're just petty. Congrats great job


----------



## Mathias

palmatedbuck04 said:


> PA state troopers were on top of the action in Forest co. Sunday night.went into town with my 2 boys for dinner.we left i pulled onto rt 66 and got pulled over by an unmarked car.he comes up to me and says "do u know why i pulled u over?" I said No,he says you have a headlight out how much have u had to drink?" I said nothing im with my boys.he let me go with a warning,and went and set back up right by the bars.i thought what a great way to welcome the hunters set up in a town of about 200 people and stakeout the hunters coming out the bars and restaurants the night before buck season.


Poaching, be it game or bar patrons is pathetic.
Sign of a piss poor officer right there.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Congrats on the buck. No matter what the weapon i enjoy seeing the pics. If weapons choice bother people then I think they're just petty. Congrats great job


You might think its petty , I did not join a ARCHERY FORUM to listen to gun talk or see pictures of guys with kills with a gun . But hey its may choice , why I'll stay away . Guys that are still at it with a bow , good luck !!!


----------



## bucco921

Billy H said:


> Nicko, there is a very simple solution to your problem. Have the board members make a permission slip. A typed paragraph with letterhead should be sufficient. No slip, no hunt.


I hunt a 500 or so acre chunk of privately owned land by our camp where the land owner gives us all a laminated "permission slip" with his signature and our name printed. As long as you ask and aren't a degenerate he'll let you hunt and fish his land...but if you are on it without asking you'll never be allowed back. The "permission slip" really does help. There's no BS'ng your way around it.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> You might think its petty , I did not join a ARCHERY FORUM to listen to gun talk or see pictures of guys with kills with a gun . But hey its may choice , why I'll stay away .


I believe you said that last week and here you are....


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I believe you said that last week and here you are....


Here I am , thought I would check-in see if the GUN TALK would of turned back to Archery Talk . See there are very few die hard bowhunters . BANG , BANG !!!!


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Here I am , thought I would check-in see if the GUN TALK would of turned back to Archery Talk . See there are very few die hard bowhunters . BANG , BANG !!!!


The die hards are tagged out sitting back and watching the fiasco as usual.. Though this is by far the LEAST amount of gun hunters I have seen out in my life.. love it.


----------



## Mathias

Just talked to my neighbor upstate. No deer, limited shooting. Trying to get one for his grandson. Told him to hit my place, always deer there in afternoon.
I'll be in the tree tomorrow and Thursday with my arrow slinger. Hoping one of the big guys I saw over a week ago come back (unlikely)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Here I am , thought I would check-in see if the GUN TALK would of turned back to Archery Talk . See there are very few die hard bowhunters . BANG , BANG !!!!


Sorry, single shot guns only in my household. 

Curious, was there any point in your hunting career that you gun hunted or have you only bowhunted from day 1?


----------



## Polock21

River420Bottom said:


> The die hards are tagged out sitting back and watching the fiasco as usual.. Though this is by far the LEAST amount of gun hunters I have seen out in my life.. love it.


Ha! So true, River. I’m tagged out and am obsessed with archery, but it is nice to use the rifle from time to time to get the dust off it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

It’s kinda funny. I️ just got back from the 1st shotgun in IL. You don’t hear the rampant shooting out there as you do hear. If you heard multiple shots it was simply the first followed by a second maybe 10 to 20 seconds later. At no point did I️ hear more than two. That’s an anomaly here. It’s not standard until you let at least 5 Fly from your pump preferably at a running deer. Interestingly enough, the camp I️ shared, everyone uses bolt action Savages. A much different approach I️ would say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

pope125 said:


> Here I am , thought I would check-in see if the GUN TALK would of turned back to Archery Talk . See there are very few die hard bowhunters . BANG , BANG !!!!


Maybe they are just die hard *HUNTERS* trying to enjoy ALL the experiences that hunting has to offer.. Weapons are merely the tool and species are just the flavor of the week try not to get too hung up on things. Only liking one thing and hating everything else is a sure fire way to become so sour it'll poison the one thing you liked to begin with


----------



## nicko

I would prefer to shoot every deer I take with a bow but I enjoy the handful of days very year I get to take the rifle out. Once gun season closes, I'll refocus on planning for the post Christmas bow season.


----------



## dougell

I saw about 20 deer throughout the day yesterday and got a clear shot at one and not a single one was running.Not every deer you see is a slam dunk with a rifle.


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> Maybe they are just die hard *HUNTERS* trying to enjoy ALL the experiences that hunting has to offer.. Weapons are merely the tool and species are just the flavor of the week try not to get too hung up on things. Only liking one thing and hating everything else is a sure fire way to become so sour it'll poison the one thing you liked to begin with


Couldn't agree more...this includes legal methods of hunting too.


----------



## MarksExtra

I’ll bet that guy is a really fun time as a neighbor.


----------



## CBB

Sitting back with my buck in the freezer glad I'm tagged out. Took my stepson out yesterday as he isn't much into archery and every shot we heard I was wondering which buck just got shot. Only one deer wasnt running for its life of the 12 we saw. Im sure i' d be out there if I had a tag, but I enjoy archery so much more. One of my archery target buck was killed this morning. Another guy with "no doe hunting signs up shot a year old 5pt??? I'm happy to see warm weather for poor hunting conditions. 

Went out and shot the bow a bit after work. Scouting will start in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## jacobh

Bibb i get what your saying but I enjoy all hunting and enjoy see others success. Regardless of weapon. Same as out of state hunting. I still enjoy seeing deer killed by Pa guys from other states. When it's on the plate I can't taste the difference if it was shot with a gun or a bow


----------



## pope125

FYI , never said anything about gun hunting if that’s what your into great . My ***** is why come to and archery forum to talk about guns and gun hunting ???? Do people go to gun hunting forums and talk about bows . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Actually,during archery season,yes they do.


----------



## superslamsam

For me, it's because even though I don't personally know everyone on here, I consider us all "friends" with a common bond. I'm genuinely happy for everyone's success on here and I don't care if it's gun, bow, big or small. If you're satisfied with your kill I'm happy for you. I hunt hard all season long. I love archery more than any type of hunting there is and I do it just as hard and take it as seriously as anyone. However, I didn't get an opportunity to kill a buck that I wanted during archery season so I picked up a gun and shot a buck that I was tickled to get. Also, my brother and uncle who I'm very close with don't hunt archery, so gun season gives us a chance to hunt together...something I'm very fond of. Believe me, I couldn't care less what anyone thinks about my kill. There are always people who are going to whine and cry no matter what. If I had shot a small buck during bow season (which I could have done several times) then someone would be complaining that I should have waited for a mature buck. blah blah blah. If it hurts someone's feelings that much please remove the picture, won't bother me one bit. As I always say, congrats to those who have already been successful and good luck to those who are still trying. I will be happy for you no matter what way you killed your deer and would always welcome seeing the pics!


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> A little more on HB 1483. Never heard of either group supporting the bill. It would be interesting to hear the UPB's take. BHA's PA chapter is clearly against it.
> 
> https://www.friendsofpennsylvaniawildlife.org/hb-1483-benefits
> 
> http://www.unifiedsportsmenpa.org/


Pretty sure the UBP would be 100% against that bill.In fact,I'm positive they would be.The bill will go nowhere because the sponsors are complete idiots and the two organizations,especially the unified sportsmen are nothing more than laughing stocks of the sportsmens world.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> A little more on HB 1483. Never heard of either group supporting the bill. It would be interesting to hear the UPB's take. BHA's PA chapter is clearly against it.
> 
> https://www.friendsofpennsylvaniawildlife.org/hb-1483-benefits
> 
> http://www.unifiedsportsmenpa.org/


That Unified Sportsmen group is a joke. They were the ones going around to outdoor event with that stuffed wolf-coyote hybrid they claimed the PGC introduced to kill deer.
They sued the PGC for deer mismanagement a while back and got their butt handed to them in court.


----------



## pope125

I laugh I hear all the time I'm a die hard bowhunter , I'm a serious bowhunter , Im obsessed with archery , I eat and sleep archery . No your not, cause the first thing you wouldn't do is pick- up a gun . A die hard bowhunter is a guy thru think and thin will not stray away from the bow . When your doing a big game hunt and on the last day you got a shooter in front of you and the guide hands you the gun ' and you walk away ' thats a serious archer . I have said it before and will say it again , I have nothing against guns , don't care what you shoot with them , take all your photos I am happy for you . When I joined Archery Talk is was to talk about everything archery , if I wanted to listen to guys talking about guns , or see photos with animals they killed with guns I would of joined , Hunting.net , Gun Talk , etc . You can call me whatever you want , I am on this thread to talk about archery and all that goes with it . Don't sit there and tell me this is a Archery Talk forum , cause it is not . Have a great rest of the season !!!!


----------



## 138104

Here's my E35 for late season. Went with APS to blend in...haha.

Just put new string and cables on today. Want to do some fine tuning befor putting the peep in.


----------



## Mathias

V-grip E35 is a great shooting bow. Good luck with it!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Perry24 said:


> Here's my E35 for late season. Went with APS to blend in...haha.
> 
> Just put new string and cables on today. Want to do some fine tuning befor putting the peep in.


So so sick... Love that setup, I'm in the process of re-finishing my monster 6's riser to ultra flat white with the factory black limbs, im not fond of many snow camo bows but elite's finish is nice, and that one you have is done perfectly


----------



## 138104

Yes, the v grip is awesome! Going to put some tennis overwrap on it to help with the cold.


----------



## 138104

River420Bottom said:


> So so sick... Love that setup, I'm in the process of re-finishing my monster riser to ultra flat white with the factory black limbs, im not fond of many snow camo bows but elite's finish is nice, and that one you have is done perfectly


Thanks for the compliments. I got lucky as this had black pockets and grey mods instead of tan. Swapped the tan cable rod for a black one I had laying around.

Looking forward to see the white monster.


----------



## nicko

Good looking rig Perry. I just got a new set of Center Circle rings for one of my GT500s but i’ll wait until the season ends to swap them out.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Good looking rig Perry. I just got a new set of Center Circle rings for one of my GT500s but i’ll wait until the season ends to swap them out.


Yeah, Matt's $60 deal was too good to pass up. What color did you go with and which GT?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Sat all day again today and heard 24 shots....8 of them seemed to be by the same gun/hunter at a deer running across a field!:mg: 2 or 3 shots late in the pm were close enough to me to perk my interest but nothing showed.

1st deer I saw today were at 10am, watched the 4 of them, 3 doe and a buck for 20 minutes before they moved on. Buck was a 5 pointer that was maybe 4 inches or so high...quite possibly the smallest legal rack I've seen since the introduction of antler restrictions.
They were the 1st and last deer i saw while hunting today. I met a new lil buddy yesterday, a chipmunk, who came to visit me often. Today I passed some time by tossing cashews to him.
A neighboring farmer picked corn today 'next door' to this property but I didn't hear or see any deer as a result of it. Did not see many hunters out today but they will for sure be out in force in that area on Saturday again with doe coming in. Saw another quick dozen deer less than a minute into the drive home tonight.

I was in error when I first stated that my father and I were the only 2 with permission to hunt the property I've been on the last 2 days. The 3rd fella is a spry 70yr old and a very nice guy. We have made quick friends and the 3 of us have already benefited as a result of it. He saw one the "good bucks' on the property for a brief period yesterday. How big it actually was or what's around the area I don't know.......only know what I've seen there this year during the last 2 days. He stated the buck had alot of points but he was afraid to take the shot because the house beyond the buck could have been hit. Home owner told him he should have shot, but far better off playing it safe then sorry. 

I'm gonna take a hunting break for Wednesday and get my dads buck ready for the slicer. Thursday and or Friday I will give my archery spot a go where I saw the 9pt and see what happens. 

I know in some areas this is not an option but you might be surprised...that if you just....ask permission......you might get it. A few places I can hunt they were pleased if not elated that someone asked instead of just trespassing. Whether they put limitations on it like turkey only, deer only, bow or rifle only...it can't hurt to ask. Offering to lend a hand if they need it....or...a surprise case of their fav beer, box of chocolates or some venison for instance around the holidays can go along way too.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, Matt's $60 deal was too good to pass up. What color did you go with and which GT?


String color is brown and white with double black pinstripes and black servings. These are for the 3D deception GT.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> I laugh I hear all the time I'm a die hard bowhunter , I'm a serious bowhunter , Im obsessed with archery , I eat and sleep archery . No your not, cause the first thing you wouldn't do is pick- up a gun . A die hard bowhunter is a guy thru think and thin will not stray away from the bow . When your doing a big game hunt and on the last day you got a shooter in front of you and the guide hands you the gun ' and you walk away ' thats a serious archer . I have said it before and will say it again , I have nothing against guns , don't care what you shoot with them , take all your photos I am happy for you . When I joined Archery Talk is was to talk about everything archery , if I wanted to listen to guys talking about guns , or see photos with animals they killed with guns I would of joined , Hunting.net , Gun Talk , etc . You can call me whatever you want , I am on this thread to talk about archery and all that goes with it . Don't sit there and tell me this is a Archery Talk forum , cause it is not . Have a great rest of the season !!!!


Can’t argue with this. I’m strictly archery these days as well. The only exception for me would be taking a kid out. I certainly don’t look down on non slob gun hunters, after all I cut my teeth with boom stick in hand. But if I had my choice I’d rather not see it on AT.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Pretty sure the UBP would be 100% against that bill.In fact,I'm positive they would be.The bill will go nowhere because the sponsors are complete idiots and the two organizations,especially the unified sportsmen are nothing more than laughing stocks of the sportsmens world.


Agree with Doug on that bill and both orgs are a joke.


----------



## jacobh

Billy i hunt only bow in Pa. but I do hunt muzzleloader and rifle in Md. I like to share my success and my sons with u guys regardless of what we used to kill it and where. I also enjoy seeing and hearing what u guys get regardless of what weapon and where. I for one enjoy seeing others success


----------



## 138104

I've noticed gun talk on other states' threads. No one seems to complain over there. Must be a PA thing.


----------



## Charman03

Perry24 said:


> I've noticed gun talk on other states' threads. No one seems to complain over there. Must be a PA thing.


Yea quite a few losers on this thread actually. While this is AT, the PA thread is basically an overall hunting thread which carries us through the entire PA season. Bow hunts, shotgun bird hunts w dogs, ml, rifle the thread has it all as it should. 

This thread in general doesn't accurately portray hunting in Pennsylvania to someone from out of state who is following this thread. My experiences differ greatly from a lot of stuff that is read on here.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Pretty sure the UBP would be 100% against that bill.In fact,I'm positive they would be.The bill will go nowhere because the sponsors are complete idiots and the two organizations,especially the unified sportsmen are nothing more than laughing stocks of the sportsmens world.


UBP is 100% against the bill. It has been the subject of 2-3 of their newsletters. They have asked all members to contact their representatives against the bill.


----------



## jasonk0519

I saw this on pa Rut reports Facebook page so I figured I would share. This poor girl must be sick to her stomach.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

That's absolutely terrible... I don't even understand the motivation behind things like this


----------



## jacobh

What the hell is wrong with people?? Seriously stealing someone's deer? How low can your life really be when u have to take a deer u didn't kill?


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> Agree with Doug on that bill and both orgs are a joke.


while I'll agree those groups can be over the top is the PGC any better? I read something today that sums it up pretty nicely. They estimate things on assumptions and math. They can make the numbers say anything they want just by tweaking the assumptions. Seems to make sense to me.


----------



## nicko

63 degrees on November 29th. Feels like early October outside.


----------



## TauntoHawk

But October it was 83 out.. whole fall has been warm


----------



## dougell

Not to get into the same tired argument over and over again but they're nothing more than estimates to gauge harvest trends.There is no way to get a number that's even close to 100% accurate.If you really look at the harvest trends for the past 15 years,the harvest has been way down to where it previously was,proving that they aren't trying to hide anything or make things look better than they actually are.Herd reductions were the goal and the harvest numbers bear that out.We can argue all day and have our own opinions on whether or not they went too far but the PGC hasn't denied that the herd has in fact been greatly reduced.


----------



## jacobh

I personally like Md system although not perfect but u call in your kill and then write the confirmation number on your license. It's simple to do and requires 2 minutes. Again yes people could not call them in but seems most do


----------



## 138104

jasonk0519 said:


> I saw this on pa Rut reports Facebook page so I figured I would share. This poor girl must be sick to her stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Serious hope they find this deer and take the guy out to the middle of ANF and strip him and leave him hog-tied.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> i saw this on pa rut reports facebook page so i figured i would share. This poor girl must be sick to her stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my sm-g930v using tapatalk


wow


----------



## nicko

The stupid things people will do over antlers.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Taking someones deer is disgusting. Having it taken off the truck, I assume, in town like that took some major stones. I personally wouldn't want a buck someone else shot let alone steal somebody else's.
Imagine the hunting story the fella who took it told his buddies.......
Might be a long shot but one of first things I would do is see if the market or any other nearby business' had any cams/footage that caught the perpetrator/s in the act.

1 of my first years hunting I shot a buck...I didn't see it go down but there was snow on the ground. I sat in my treestand and waited for my dad to get to me. We followed a paint bucket blood trail to the buck and.....the 2 fella's who hadn't fired a shot who were busily gutting it. Wasn't a big rack but decent, not much we could do. How would somebody that does such a thing not feel like an a-hole?!

On a different note....seems there's a possibility we might have some snow by the end of next week.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Taking someones deer is disgusting. Having it taken off the truck, I assume, in town like that took some major stones. I personally wouldn't want a buck someone else shot let alone steal somebody else's.
Imagine the hunting story the fella who took it told his buddies.......
Might be a long shot but one of first things I would do is see if the market or any other nearby business' had any cams/footage that caught the perpetrator/s in the act.

1 of my first years hunting I shot a buck...I didn't see it go down but there was snow on the ground. I sat in my treestand and waited for my dad to get to me. We followed a paint bucket blood trail to the buck and.....the 2 fella's who hadn't fired a shot who were busily gutting it. Wasn't a big rack but decent, not much we could do. How would somebody that does such a thing not feel like an a-hole?!

On a different note....seems there's a possibility we might have some snow by the end of next week.


----------



## tackscall

That story got even more interesting, some guy posted the buck and claimed he shot it


----------



## bamsdealer

Great. Hope the cops get involved instead of it just being a game commission issue. Theft and stolen property. Ring him up on three counts. Food, hide and mount. 



tackscall said:


> That story got even more interesting, some guy posted the buck and claimed he shot it


----------



## nicko

tackscall said:


> That story got even more interesting, some guy posted the buck and claimed he shot it


One stupid act followed by an act even more stupid than the first.


----------



## MarksExtra

Billy H said:


> A whole lot of guys down here used to have a lot of hunts like your experiencing, myself included. But like I mentioned earlier (insert dead horse here) with 70,000 doe tags and damn near 5 months to hunt it has come to a point that a whole lot of guys are now having lousy hunts. I wish they would do something to help remedy this but they won’t. I believe I shot my last 5C doe this year. Only bucks for me from here on out. That’s the only thing I can do.nt.


Well, I’m from Erie County and I’ve been bow hunting for 30 years and have had the exact opposite experience he has had. I hunt three properties within 40 miles and the hunting just stinks. The herd numbers are very low compared to 10 years ago and it’s a joke compared to 30 years ago. Like you, I’m not shooting does (when I see doe). Sure wish they would do something to manage for better numbers.


----------



## jacobh

That's not opposite of what Billy is saying it's the exact same he's saying. Not many deer around anymore in our area. And what is around are a lot of small scrub bucks. Like I said I've been saying it for years look back past couple years I've been warning about it for years. A lot are seeing it now. Not everyone but a lot of guys are now seeing it and there's no end in sight


----------



## BMB

dougell said:


> Not to get into the same tired argument over and over again but they're nothing more than estimates to gauge harvest trends.There is no way to get a number that's even close to 100% accurate.If you really look at the harvest trends for the past 15 years,the harvest has been way down to where it previously was,proving that they aren't trying to hide anything or make things look better than they actually are.Herd reductions were the goal and the harvest numbers bear that out.We can argue all day and have our own opinions on whether or not they went too far but the PGC hasn't denied that the herd has in fact been greatly reduced.


And no one has no one else to blame but ourselves.(The hunter) They can make all the rules and hand out all the tags and this and that but we the hunters are the only ones that has done this and possibly still can fix it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

tackscall said:


> That story got even more interesting, some guy posted the buck and claimed he shot it


So he shot it and a little girl stole it, took a photo with it, and drove it to a butcher shop where he had to take it back... Righhhhhhhht 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

I'm not saying that the herd in Erie isn't down from 30 years ago as i was all of 1 year old then. All i am saying is where i hunt in northwestern and southwestern Erie county the numbers are there. I'm also not the only person to echo this sentiment this year as I know there is another guy on here who hunts around the same areas and has talked about the surplus of slick heads running around as well. I have also seen some pretty good bucks taken this year in 1B. far superior than anything i remember seeing killed when i was growing up.


----------



## Mathias

Would love it if the PGC would try a 3 year experiment; drop the Sept antlerless, drop the late season antlerless but for archery and flintlock and go with buck only for the first 5 days of shotgun, here in the special regs area.
See what kind of impact it has....I’m betting it’s substantial.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Would love it if the PGC would try a 3 year experiment; drop the Sept antlerless, drop the late season antlerless but for archery and flintlock and go with buck only for the first 5 days of shotgun, here in the special regs area.
> See what kind of impact it has....I’m betting it’s substantial.


Absolutely it would. I would also add to that limiting the doe tags one individual can have to two. 

Matt you and I both know we probably won’t live long enough to see them do what makes sense.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I'd agree but let's just say no hunting after Christmas period. No bows no muzzleloaders. Seasons are way too long and bag limits are way too high. It's money driven they won't do it as they need that income. We're stuck now that they started it. Go back to county specific tags.


----------



## jacobh

Every year recently including this year I have contacted the PGC expressing my displeasure with the deer herd and current state of our hunting. I recommend those who are u Happy do the same. Sooner or later something has to change


----------



## nicko

Barring a substantial increase in the deer harvest over a few years in a row, I think the seasons we have now will stay for the exception of a little tweak here and there. The number of licensed hunters drops every year and huntable land is lost every year to development. I think they will want to keep giving hunters as many chances as possible to meet their harvest goals.


----------



## jacobh

Nick i honestly can't believe that the harvest has really gone up. I know what their results say but I'm seriously doubting its right. Read the comments more and more are displeased.


----------



## jacobh

Hunter numbers are dropping because of the lack of sightings. It will continue to drop if a change isn't made. I know many will say let them drop less hunters more deer for me but that's not helping our current state. U can't keep selling a product when the product is no longer available


----------



## Mathias

Only bright spot is the loss of "hunters", I wish that was the case.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick i honestly can't believe that the harvest has really gone up. I know what their results say but I'm seriously doubting its right. Read the comments more and more are displeased.


I hear you Scott. And I know a number of hunters are not happy about lack of deer in their areas. I think reduced sightings are only one factor that contributes to the decline in the number of licensed hunters. People probably have less time than ever to get out and hunt between work and their kids activities. You and Jake are the exception right now in that even though Jake plays a lot of baseball, you both still make hunting a priority. I think many people who are stretched thin on free time just kind of fall out of hunting because they just don't have the time or no longer care to commit the amount of time needed to hunt and prepare. Throw in the wrinkle of the land they always hunted now being a $500K housing development and some people just give up.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick i honestly can't believe that the harvest has really gone up. I know what their results say but I'm seriously doubting its right. Read the comments more and more are displeased.


I have had my doubts about the harvest numbers too but I have given up on that. Mandatory reporting of all tags bought whether filled or not is the way to go IMO. Would this simply verify the PAGC estimating model is sound or would it turn up different numbers? Who knows. I think there is no harm in trying but the reporting apparently costs the PGC money but those reporting fees could be built into every tag sold. The PGC got a pheasant permit approved.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Absolutely it would. I would also add to that limiting the doe tags one individual can have to two.
> 
> Matt you and I both know we probably won’t live long enough to see them do what makes sense.


Couldn't agree more....


----------



## jacobh

Nick u know me personally not just on this site. I'm pretty easy and u know I'm not one who just argues. I definitely agree with u there are many variables but man aid sure like to see some big changes made and see the herd come back some


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Not to get into the same tired argument over and over again but they're nothing more than estimates to gauge harvest trends.There is no way to get a number that's even close to 100% accurate.If you really look at the harvest trends for the past 15 years,the harvest has been way down to where it previously was,proving that they aren't trying to hide anything or make things look better than they actually are.Herd reductions were the goal and the harvest numbers bear that out.We can argue all day and have our own opinions on whether or not they went too far but the PGC hasn't denied that the herd has in fact been greatly reduced.


Maybe not 100% accurate, but they could easily get 100% compliance....you can't get your next license/tags until you report on each tag you purchased the previous year. It really isn't rocket science and with 12 year olds developing apps these days you can't make me believe it would be cost or effort prohibitive to develop a system that recognizes your CID # and prohibits the purchase of any new license or tag until a simple accounting for each previously purchased tag is completed...maybe even do it right there at the point of purchase on a digital pin pad or something? 

Call me naive if you want, but forced to report I think FAR LESS people than we think would be dishonest....the biggest problem now is the lack of participation....which then leave no other choice but for the PAGC to make their ASSumptions, which have a direct correlation to sales....


----------



## pope125

Shot the new Prime yesterday , if you think the Centergy shot good wait till you shoot this bow . Release date for the new Prime is Monday. I also had a chance to shoot the Mathews Triax , for a short axle to axle bow this bow shoots amazing . What I liked most was the draw cycle very smooth , easy on my shoulder , great back wall, no hand shock at all, bow shoots more like a 32 axle to axle bow .


----------



## Mathias

Bob, where’d you see the new Prime?


----------



## pope125

A friend of mine is a archery sales rep for Prime , called me up ask if I wanted to shoot it . Think its a 32 axle to axle , awesome looking bow , thing shoots amazing . But I still think the Triax is a better shooting bow .


----------



## vonfoust

*****pope125 avert your eyes!! NOT ARCHERY RELATED!!*****

Have to be in Philly at the PA Convention Center starting Saturday through at least Tuesday, possibly Wednesday. Suggestions for where to eat dinner appreciated.


----------



## pope125

vonfoust said:


> *****pope125 avert your eyes!! NOT ARCHERY RELATED!!*****
> 
> Have to be in Philly at the PA Convention Center starting Saturday through at least Tuesday, possibly Wednesday. Suggestions for where to eat dinner appreciated.


Called Google , plenty of great restaurants in Philly . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Convention center in oaks?


----------



## primal-bow

jasonk0519 said:


> I saw this on pa Rut reports Facebook page so I figured I would share. This poor girl must be sick to her stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


*o.m.g*
i use that same place!


----------



## Octoberjohn

I know this isn't archery related but it kind of is. I mentioned on this thread earlier that I planned on archery hunting when I could get out during the gun season. I wasn't even going to get out until this Saturday due to my work schedule. Well I managed to get off of work for the opening morning. Long story short I ended up taking my 30/30 out for the few hours that I had to hunt that day. Wouldn't you know the buck that I had been targeting all fall walks right up to 40 yards at 7:10 AM and the rest is history. I could not be more thrilled to have taken this buck regardless of the weapon. Mainframe 10 point with one little kicker. 20 inches inside and he scores right at the 140" mark. It truly is the buck of a lifetime for me here in PA. This is easily the biggest buck I ever seen from the stand here in PA. I had one close encounter with him during archery season and only managed to get one trail cam pic of him on the last day of archery this year. Despite the weapon it was an amazing hunt! Good luck to everyone the rest of the way this season!


----------



## River420Bottom

Congratulations.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats post a pic


----------



## vonfoust

Pope, thanks for the advice. I keep Googling "Archerytalk dinner recommendations for Philadelphia" and it keeps bringing me back here. :darkbeer: (I warned you to avert your eyes. Didn't want to be the cause of you quitting this thread again) :icon_jokercolor:

Jacobh, at the convention center on Broad Street??? Says Pennsylvania Convention Center.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

pope125 said:


> Called Google , plenty of great restaurants in Philly .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol that is a classic!
I don't post on this thread much but I check it every day and I think it is about 80 percent soap opera! 
Congratulations to everyone that has killed a animal this year no matter your weapon of choice!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Congrats, Octoberjohn post pics.. I think ALL of us can congratulate a die hard *HUNTER * on a rewarding successful hunt. 

Hang in there Vonfoust, sometimes Google brings along a site that has a virus and isn't very helpful more useful folks will be along shortly. 



I must be slipping, deer season isn't even over yet and I started ordering more custom turkey calls probably the earliest I've given in on that little addiction.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Pope close your eyes!!
https://imgur.com/7Lg9UBO


----------



## 12-Ringer

Octoberjohn said:


> I know this isn't archery related but it kind of is. I mentioned on this thread earlier that I planned on archery hunting when I could get out during the gun season. I wasn't even going to get out until this Saturday due to my work schedule. Well I managed to get off of work for the opening morning. Long story short I ended up taking my 30/30 out for the few hours that I had to hunt that day. Wouldn't you know the buck that I had been targeting all fall walks right up to 40 yards at 7:10 AM and the rest is history. I could not be more thrilled to have taken this buck regardless of the weapon. Mainframe 10 point with one little kicker. 20 inches inside and he scores right at the 140" mark. It truly is the buck of a lifetime for me here in PA. This is easily the biggest buck I ever seen from the stand here in PA. I had one close encounter with him during archery season and only managed to get one trail cam pic of him on the last day of archery this year. Despite the weapon it was an amazing hunt! Good luck to everyone the rest of the way this season!


Awesome...congrats..

Joe


----------



## Octoberjohn

Well I made an attempt to post the pic and it failed. Not sure but it won't even let me edit the post I made. If anyone can click on that link i=and post the pic please feel free to do so.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Waiting on the detais, but Pop took a small 8 with his .06 on our lease in Potter and now he's in Cole Memorial getting stitches in his hand...not sure if it was a mishap with his blade during field dressing or something else...I know its NOT serious, just waiting on the details.

Joe


----------



## bamsdealer

vonfoust said:


> Pope, thanks for the advice. I keep Googling "Archerytalk dinner recommendations for Philadelphia" and it keeps bringing me back here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I warned you to avert your eyes. Didn't want to be the cause of you quitting this thread again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacobh, at the convention center on Broad Street??? Says Pennsylvania Convention Center.


You're right next to the reading terminal market. Good for lunches and they have any sort if food you want. It will be crazy in there fyi. If you want more of a sit down bar type place there are a ton within a few blocks


----------



## jacobh

Well SE Pa guys according to the PGC we don't have a lack of deer here in fact they have complaints of too many deer. That was the response I got. I asked well if they're complaining they must want them kill so how bout some addresses?? We will see what they say


----------



## jacobh

Sorry vonfoust the one I'm talking about is the greater Philadelphia convention center. If u don't mind driving I love seven stars resteraunt. Some of the best steak I've ever had


----------



## vonfoust

Maybe I'll bring the bow along, from what I hear about 5C and 5D it can only take me about 15-20 minutes to get a deer right?


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Maybe I'll bring the bow along, from what I hear about 5C and 5D it can only take me about 15-20 minutes to get a deer right?


On the right property, that is possible.


----------



## TauntoHawk

just drive down any one of a our roads through the suburbs and don't slow down for anything... you'll bag a few


----------



## Matt Musto

vonfoust said:


> Maybe I'll bring the bow along, from what I hear about 5C and 5D it can only take me about 15-20 minutes to get a deer right?


Depends on where you are hunting, but I'd give yourself 30 minutes.

Reading Terminal is loaded with places for lunch but you have to have a DiNic's roast pork sandwich. Voted one of the best sandwiches in America.
Philadelphia has some of the best restaurants in America and is a "foodie" destination city. 
Fine dining: Butcher and Singer, Amada, Morimoto, Capital Grille, Alma de Cuba
Pub style: Monks Cafe, Cherry St. Tavern, McGillian's Old Ale House, Prohibition Taproom
Cheesesteaks: John's Roast Pork, Dalessandro's, Tony Lukes, Steve's Prince of Steaks

Hope this helps


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Pope, thanks for the advice. I keep Googling "Archerytalk dinner recommendations for Philadelphia" and it keeps bringing me back here. :darkbeer: (I warned you to avert your eyes. Didn't want to be the cause of you quitting this thread again) :icon_jokercolor:
> 
> Jacobh, at the convention center on Broad Street??? Says Pennsylvania Convention Center.


Really depends on what type of experience you're looking for....since you'll be in the area a stop at Reading Terminal for lunch should absolutely be on your radar, the Broad Street diner isn't special, but its an experience...if you like Italian Ralph's is a neat little place, all homemade, you feel like you don't want to sit with you back to the door - very cool; there is also Ristorante Pesto (I'd consider both moderately priced, food excellent in both the atmosphere of Ralph's is pretty cool) almost like be at my "mommom's" for Sunday dinner.... if seafood is you're thing, the Oyster House, Luke's Lobster, and Moshulu are all nice, Moshulu better atmosphere, Oyster House best food....if steak is your vise the Capital Grille and Barclay Prime just can't be beat...just bring your GOLD card (almost literally) Chima is also good an pricey and Fogo de Chao Brazilian Steakhouse is an awesome experience if you've never been - they carve off of the spit at your table side....

If you're in Philly and have never done it you have visit both Ginos and Pats, if for nothing else to say you did it - I personally prefer Jim's Steaks over both Ginos and Pats, but that is almost sacrilegious to admit.

There are tons of great places to eat in the city...I've been to every place I've listed and recommend all to anyone...you also have Sugarhouse Casino right on the water if you're looking to kill a couple hours in the evening...would NOT put any of their eateries above any I listed, but to each their own.

When will you be down and for how long? Is it work or social bringing you to the area.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Yuck to ginos and pats. Its a shame how many people go to philly and think thats a good steak sandwich. 

I feel for you Vonfaust. I'd rather be lost in the woods than found in the city.


----------



## Billy H

Yuck to ginos and pats. Its a shame how many people go to philly and think thats a good steak sandwich. 

I feel for you Vonfaust. I'd rather be lost in the woods than found in the city.


----------



## vonfoust

Thanks all. Have been to both Pat's and Ginos although in the early 90's. Going to be working, only evenings free and trying to avoid working them if possible. Will need to unwind a bit, so a beer will be in the plans. I don't schedule social from late Sept through January if I can help it :wink:

Will definitely check out the seafood places.


----------



## bamsdealer

Good dog is a few blocks away. Great for burgers and a dew brews


----------



## pope125

Went to the trophy room about 20 mins ago opened up the gun cabinet looked at the slug gun put it in my hands started to walked away with the gun in my hand , and thought do I really need to kill a deer that bad . Probably cause I was hanging a set this morning the stick broke and I landed on my head .


----------



## dougell

Some times a loud bang and a sharp kick to your shoulder makes you feel alive.


----------



## pope125

View attachment 6317455



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

View attachment 6317456



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I would recommend Dante and Luigi's as well for italian food in the city. Best meatballs I've ever had and in addition to the food, you get the added ambience of knowing a mob hit took place in the restaurant where the victim took 8 bullets but lived.


----------



## nicko

Any guys in the SE corner of that state feel the earthquake today? It happened about 4:50pm. I dozed off on the couch and woke up to Maisy acting clingy and strange. I didn’t feel anything but a ttdnd of ours felt it at work in King of Prussia. Epicenter was Dover DE and measured 4.1.


----------



## bamsdealer

nicko said:


> Any guys in the SE corner of that state feel the earthquake today? It happened about 4:50pm. I dozed off on the couch and woke up to Maisy acting clingy and strange. I didn’t feel anything but a ttdnd of ours felt it at work in King of Prussia. Epicenter was Dover DE and measured 4.1.


I was doing leaves and didn't notice anything. My wife works in kop so I'll find out when she gets home


----------



## Mathias

I heard of it and thought maybe it was this morning. As I sat in the tree, it vibrated briefly like it had been struck. Didn’t feel this event this afternoon.


----------



## primal-bow

primal-bow said:


> *o.m.g*
> i use that same place!


the bad thing about this now shrun's will probably start locking the doors.
they left them unlock so you could always put you're deer in a cooler. i shot many of deer and by the time i got them out there it would be about 8/9:30 pm


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Yuck to ginos and pats. Its a shame how many people go to philly and think thats a good steak sandwich.
> 
> I feel for you Vonfaust. I'd rather be lost in the woods than found in the city.


I’m right there with you...had family come over from Italy and they HAD to go to both famous landmarks....they just couldn’t get past “the wiz” (LOL).

I would put Jim’s Steaks up against any! There use to be a place in Phoenixville, Joey G’s, that was a close second to Jim’s....


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Any guys in the SE corner of that state feel the earthquake today? It happened about 4:50pm. I dozed off on the couch and woke up to Maisy acting clingy and strange. I didn’t feel anything but a ttdnd of ours felt it at work in King of Prussia. Epicenter was Dover DE and measured 4.1.


We felt it here in Media...didn’t know what it was at first until”Breaking News” flash across the tv. My brother lives in Bear and as you might expect it was much more noticeable at his place.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Story on Pops hand...starts to field dress his buck on the side hill where it died. Made the initial cut, sternum to rear and then as he went to reposition himself for the “work”, he lost his footing, slipped and his hand landed on his blade. Luckily it was just the meaty part of his palm, below the thumb. He left everything where he was on the mountain, hustled to the truck and across town to the hospital. Interestingly they didn’t use stitches, instead some type of glue and what he describes as “a ton” of steri-strips. Doctor said it would have been somewhere around 8 stickies if they went that route, but because of the location in the hand they get the glue was a better choice. Thankfully no ligament or tendon damage. My uncle, who was on the opposite side of the lease was able to locate Dad’s deer and gear and took care of everything for him. Could have been a lot worse, sure glad it wasn’t.

We’ll have 6 guys up there through Sunday, hoping someone crosses paths with the big 12....so far he hasn’t been seen since the last Saturday of the standard archery season. 

Ty and I won’t make it up, Camille has had some recent setbacks. Her team made some changes to her daily chemo last week. With the changes came new and troublesome side effects. We’re working through that mess...

Good luck to everyone still trying to get it done.

Joe


----------



## hock3y24

12 ringer, in a pinch super glue can be used on cuts, i used to do it all the time when i split my chin open during hockey games. Its pretty close to the medical glue.


----------



## Billy H

Jose that’s rough news about your girl. A close coworker of mine has been dealing with stage 4 esophageal cancer. The chemo has really kicked his ass. It’s like an up and down roller coaster ride for him. On a positive he has had good results with his pet scan. I feel for your daughter as well as the rest of your family. It’s pretty amazing what they can do with meds these days. Here’s hoping they are able to make the proper adjustments to her treatment. I wish you guys the best.


----------



## pope125

View attachment 6318027



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Wow Joe that's crazy. Yea liquid stitch is used a lot in places that move a lot so the stich dosent pull through the skin when flexed. Hope they started him on antibiotics????


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear about your daughter Joe. Prayers for Camille.


----------



## jacobh

Well my email to PGC I mentioned yesterday was answered. Said they get more calls about too many deer then not enough. So I asked how bout some addresses to some of these people complaining about too many deer so I can see if I can get permission. Next email changed and was stated when he drives to his moms he sees deer. I just don't know what to believe anymore


----------



## pope125

Sorry to hear about your daughter, prayers sent your way . Hope all goes well with your dads hand . I have had a few bad cuts in my hands thru the years , the worst was with a braodhead where I cut the ligaments and the flexor tendon in my trigger finger in my left hand. With all my cuts and visits to the hospital ,never once had Liquid stitch done .


----------



## vonfoust

Prayers for Camille Joe. Always a reminder that there are more important things in life than some of our petty squabbles on here. Hoping they get the dosages tweaked where they need them quickly.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Bob they just started using it a few years back. It's pretty cool stuff. U can actually get OTC now it's just not as strong


----------



## TauntoHawk

I took a bottle of liquid stitches to Idaho in my first aid kit.. glad it wasn't needed but stuff works great if you have to do repairs yourself


----------



## dougell

Prayers and best wished to your family Joe.None of this crap really means anything in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## dougell

Prayers and best wished to your family Joe.None of this crap really means anything in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Joe, our thoughts and prayers are with Camille and your family.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes guys; they’re always appreciated.....let me tell you something....never underestimate puppy power. Was able to get her up to take the pup for walk this morning and while I know it was less than comfortable for her, you’d never know it by the smiles.

Potter update, uncle shot a small 6, was the 9th deer of the morning he saw from stand, first buck. Not sure if we’ll hit the antlerless quota this year or not. We need 6-8, so far Ty for the only one. My dad likely won’t be hunting Sat, but we should have at least 4 others there hoping to fall there 2H antlerless rags.

My kid brother got skunked this morning in DE, the only deer he saw stayed 60 yds out and he’s out with his crossbow, not a shotgun. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

I'm not an overly religious person Joe but don't underestimate the power of prayer either.My buddy's 7 year old son is battling leukemia right now as well.I type this with a tear in my eye because I really don't handle these types of problems well when it comes to kids.All of the disagreements and banter about hunting is so inconsequential to the realities of life that it's actually embarrassing.I sincerely hope you daughter feels better and I hope your whole family has a great Christmas.You deserve it.


----------



## nicko

All geared up and ready to head up to Potter. Just waiting for my buddy to give the call when he done work.
View attachment 6318353



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Man, can’t even post up pics through Tapatalk now. Not sure I’ll ever be able to sell another item here if I can’t post pics.


----------



## dougell

I think it's all of Pope's doing lol.My kid dmap'd a doe with a rifle before school this morning and it wouldn't let me post a picture.After rifle season is over,everything should be fine.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Lol I might have to test that theory post a gun kill and make it from another state. If it goes through he might stroke out though 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Hey Pope125, since I'm going to be out your way this week how's about that pool party you promised all us AT'ers? Ya got a heater on that pool right? C'mon man, it'll be like Caddyshack! I promise to not speak of guns once! (supposed to be a joker icon here but this ****site won't let me do anything lately!)


----------



## pope125

UMMMM , I never promised a pool party . Check with Nick he is the one that threw that out there . Hey you want to do dinner next week drop me a line .


----------



## pope125

You guys are funny , didn't realize so many guys went BOTH WAYS . Well nowadays you never know . You can bust may balls , glad all are getting a good laugh .


----------



## dougell

Usually it's just the guys in the skinny jeans with a bad haircut.


----------



## Billy H

Bob I can run my concrete shoe forms over if you need them. Might even have some concrete.


----------



## pope125

Hey Billy you up to take a ride to do dinner with Vonfoust , maybe take him for a ride around philly , LOL .


----------



## Billy H

Id be lost down there. Probably get mugged.


----------



## Billy H

Seriously its a shame hes not going to oaks. We could show him the pathetic state of our local game lands and the amount of posted land. Would be good for guys from other areas to see what we deal with.


----------



## jacobh

Billy the PGC said they get tons of complaints about too many deer but when asked where they change it to I see them driving around


----------



## Billy H

I hear ya Scott. If Doug ever gets around this area I would like to get his take on things around here. I think his eyes would be opened.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> All geared up and ready to head up to Potter. Just waiting for my buddy to give the call when he done work.
> View attachment 6318353
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goodluck in Potter! Got home from potter lastnight, had a great time in the big woods of of Pa! Killed a nice 8 point.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Billy the PGC said they get tons of complaints about too many deer but when asked where they change it to I see them driving around


Lol , I have been hunting may ass off , a farm that I killed 6 doe off of last year was seeing 20+ deer a sit I can't buy a deer on that farm this year . Been hooping around from farm to farm , and have to say the deer sightings are bad. The farm I was at last year first Saturday of gun saw over 40 deer , we will see what happens tomorrow. We talk about this a bunch on here , we got some major problems in the SE , you guys may laugh Im seeing more bucks than doe .


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Lol , I have been hunting may ass off , a farm that I killed 6 doe off of last year was seeing 20+ deer a sit I can't buy a deer on that farm this year . Been hooping around from farm to farm , and have to say the deer sightings are bad. The farm I was at last year first Saturday of gun saw over 40 deer , we will see what happens tomorrow. We talk about this a bunch on here , we got some major problems in the SE , you guys may laugh Im seeing more bucks than doe .


So what changed, or did too many get shot?


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> So what changed, or did too many get shot?


That many deer just don't disappear , something is going on .


----------



## jacobh

Bob I'm there with u. All i see now are small scrap bucks. No does no fawns nothing. This was all year long. Even summer u can look back i had no does


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> I took a bottle of liquid stitches to Idaho in my first aid kit.. glad it wasn't needed but stuff works great if you have to do repairs yourself


Ck out something called "Woundseal". I added it right to my kill kit where it's most likely needed.
Unfortunately I can say it works.


----------



## Polock21

Getting excited about tomorrow. Tagged my buck in archery so it will strictly be for doe. No matter the weapon of choice, I’m always thankful to hunt with Pops. Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Octoberjohn

Big day tomorrow. Taking my son out again. He has had buck fever since I shot my buck on Monday. He has been keeping the rack in his room for good luck tomorrow morning. My Dad and brother will also be out so it is going to be a fun day out! I think I figured the picture thing put so here is a picture of my buck from Monday. Good luck to everyone and be safe!!!


----------



## nicko

Great buck octoberjohn. Out of curiosity, how did you get the pic to post up?


----------



## Billy H

View attachment 6319041


Pic test.

Looks like pics are working off my iPad but not my phone.


----------



## 138104

Here's a picture from Tapatalk. Vet thinks it is just an infection.


----------



## Billy H

Perry that looks painful. Bring back memories of a lab I had that had cancer removed from her eyes. After surgery her eyes looked like that for a while.


----------



## 138104

Boom! 7:20 am


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Here's a picture from Tapatalk. Vet thinks it is just an infection.


Looks like my previous GSP did after he got hit by a skunk...we knew what his issue was LOL...unfortunately


----------



## bowhuntercoop

View attachment 6319447


Got my euros back from Ohio and pa. They turned out pretty good. Good luck to everyone sticking it out with the stick and string. The orange army is almost over then you guys have late season! I despise gun season in this state but that’s another topic. Can’t wait to get out and start scouting again next weekend once rifle is over.


----------



## tony21

Slow day here for Southwest PA, I only heard a dozen or so shots before legal shooting hours and a measly 40-45 total on the first day of doe. If that's not an indication that numbers are down I don't know what is.


----------



## fap1800

I️ set up my blind on the one property I️ hunt to put more distance between myself and the slob that hunts next door. Where I️ walk in I️ can see his ladder 100 yards away and sure enough he’s there. No orange except for what I️ think may be his vest hanging on the side of the tree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Sitting out on my front porch and had 10+ deer run across my driveway. Probably could have filled a 2nd tag today, but decided to get the bow ready for next Saturday.


----------



## Billy H

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 6319447
> 
> 
> I despise gun season in this state but that’s another topic. Can’t wait to get out and start scouting again next weekend once rifle is over.


look good coop. 

I wish that was the situation here late season. We have to compete with shotgunners with pockets full of doe tags. Its very unnerving even on private walking in the woods , late season some of those guys are nuckin futz


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Billy H said:


> look good coop.
> 
> I wish that was the situation here late season. We have to compete with shotgunners with pockets full of doe tags. Its very unnerving even on private walking in the woods , late season some of those guys are nuckin futz


Idk how you se guys do it or the guys around Pitt. I’m in central to nepa. I pound public but can normally get 2-3 miles deep and get away from the masses. Not many guys wanna hump the mtn or hunt the big woods. I’ve been lucky during regular season the last few years but it’s do to scouting. Gun season around here is a joke. I keep my mouth shut but I’m with you and pope125. I haven’t gun hunted since I was 14. I’m 30 now. This state does it ass backwards for rifle with tag allotments. Way too many doe tags being handed out in 4e and 4c. Deer drives should be 100 percent illegal. I understand the family traditions and time spent with family in the woods, I get it....but when I hear local guys shooting at running deer 200,300,400 yards and wounding them it’s sickening. Not many, if any true rifle hunters left around me. Most actually come up from philly and drive the hell outta the woods.


----------



## LetThemGrow

So let's make more laws to try and stop knuckleheads?


----------



## bowhuntercoop

LetThemGrow said:


> So let's make more laws to try and stop knuckleheads?


How do you enforce it though? The state won’t spend more money on game wardens and concervation officers. We have one that covers like 3 counties. He’s spread too thin this time of year. A lot needs to be changed but they won’t because they are greedy and it’s all about money. They could careless about the deer herd.


----------



## Billy H

Yep I'm never for more laws if they boarder on redundancy. We need more enforcement. Guys around here aren't stupid when it comes to that. They know chances of getting caught are so slim they do whatever they want. Right now im sitting in my truck watching on a property to keep guys off. If things go bad i call the cops. I wont have time to wait a week for a game warden.


----------



## bamsdealer

Got run off by a group of 17 putting on drives in sepa today. Once they got deer moving there were at least a couple dozen shots. Could hear buckshot and slugs hitting vegetation and the dirt from a couple hundred yards away. Some of the deer got back through... and on my way out actually bumped into a couple different doe that were completely freaked out, one injured. Felt bad and couldn't get out of the woods quick enough. Not my cup of tea. I'll finish out the season w my flintlock and bow.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Billy you’re 100 percent correct. If they can’t be enforced what’s the point. I would love to see spotting go away. Ya I love to spot but way to many guy poach. That would be one of the easier laws to enforce by game wardens and cops. You get caught spotting you loose your license, end of story.


----------



## PAbigbear

bowhuntercoop said:


> Billy you’re 100 percent correct. If they can’t be enforced what’s the point. I would love to see spotting go away. Ya I love to spot but way to many guy poach. That would be one of the easier laws to enforce by game wardens and cops. You get caught spotting you loose your license, end of story.


While we're making everything illegal, let's get rid of crossbows too since they are the roadhunters preferred weapon around here.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

PAbigbear said:


> While we're making everything illegal, let's get rid of crossbows too since they are the roadhunters preferred weapon around here.


If you are disabled and need a crossbow then use one. If you can pull a compound back or recurve then no need for a crossbow. I
Think you’re right about more guys poaching with crossbows then guns. That’s how it is around me anyways.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

The only reason they allow crossbows, more money. That’s all the game commission cares about.


----------



## River420Bottom

Crossbows (unless physically unable to draw a verticle bow), Driving game, spotting I'm fine with it all being done away with.. especially the desperation day drives... Sickening


----------



## 138104

Cracks me up that folks are against crossbows, but use compounds with 90% letoff. Why not make archery traditional equipment only, such as recurves or longbows? Do away with the training wheels!


----------



## bamsdealer

Im cool with crossbows, but they should have their own season. Maybe limit them to a week during the rut and during the flintlock season. I have a compound, recurve and an x bow. Too easy to do a number on the deer herd in pgh and sepa with an xbow being legal for 5 months and unlimited tags. Though I guess that's what the pgc is aiming for:/


----------



## bamsdealer

It would be impossible to pull xbows from the hands of hunters now that pa residents have spent millions on them. Making a case to change seasons is another story.


----------



## jacobh

Facts are Pa hunters will never be happy. Give them more time they want more. Let them hunt other ways it's too easy. All Pa has to do is lower tag allocations and shorten seasons


----------



## bowhuntercoop

jacobh said:


> Facts are Pa hunters will never be happy. Give them more time they want more. Let them hunt other ways it's too easy. All Pa has to do is lower tag allocations and shorten seasons


Which would be fantastic if they would do that, but they won’t.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> look good coop.
> 
> I wish that was the situation here late season. We have to compete with shotgunners with pockets full of doe tags. Its very unnerving even on private walking in the woods , late season some of those guys are nuckin futz


I’ve got some extra Kevlar.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Cracks me up that folks are against crossbows, but use compounds with 90% letoff. Why not make archery traditional equipment only, such as recurves or longbows? Do away with the training wheels!


We certainly don’t need this argument again, but, a crossbow is clearly an easier weapon to use than a compound. And making everyone use traditional equipment would only cause numerous deer to die after suffering less than mediocre hits. I know several guys that chose crossbows because they claim that don’t have the time to become proficient with a compound....
We live in an instant gratification and self centered world.


----------



## jacobh

Coop I agree after talking to the PGC officer the other day there is no doubt in my mind nothing will change. They truly think they're doing a good job. Told me more complaints of too many deer. Not many on here that I see are saying there's too many deer but more and more each year saying there aren't many deer. I know Doug said they can't control it but truthfully this officer made it clear that he's in support of what they're doing. It's a real shame


----------



## Mathias

I assume you’re talking about a WCO Scott? The opinion of a field WCO is largely irrelevant in the realm of necessary changes.


----------



## jacobh

I guess so I sent a email asking for them to re-evaluate the current state of the herd in Spec reg areas as I and many others are seeing few to no deer anymore. Told me he has a lot of complaints of too many deer. When I asked for addresses to these people to get permission he then said I see deer on the way to my moms. So i just have no faith in them at all


----------



## bowhuntercoop

jacobh said:


> Coop I agree after talking to the PGC officer the other day there is no doubt in my mind nothing will change. They truly think they're doing a good job. Told me more complaints of too many deer. Not many on here that I see are saying there's too many deer but more and more each year saying there aren't many deer. I know Doug said they can't control it but truthfully this officer made it clear that he's in support of what they're doing. It's a real shame


Puts us in a tuff spot to police the woods and protect our rights to hunt when they don’t care about it. If they don’t change tag allotments in 10-15 years when the population really hits a low point they will feel it in license sales. I know locally sales are down for multiple reasons. They have done some great things this isn’t a bash fest on them. Look at the anter restrictions. A good majority of these mature bucks are being killed on public. Big difference from even 10 years ago. As someone else mentioned crossbows are here to stay, they need their own season though. Absolutely no reason for an in-line muzzleloader and youth season during the normal archery season. I honestly have no idea what it’s going to take for them to change some of their actions, if it’s even possible at this point.


----------



## jacobh

Coop told him that too. At the rate people are saying hunters are dropping they need to make changes now. Mountain areas doe numbers went down like around here they listened and hunting is better again. I just don't understand why they don't do that here?? I haven't hunted in pa going on 4 weeks and I don't miss it sadly. I lived and breathed hunting at one point and now I don't bother. I for one hunt out of state. Bigger bucks and more deer. I just wish Pa would wake up. Again I know it's not everywhere but I'm just very frustrated


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I’m going to end up moving to South Carolina more then likely due to my wife’s job and her parents moving there. I honestly don’t even know if I will come back to hunt as none resident. I have tons of public around me in this part of the state. After hunting Ohio this year I will prolly focus on out of state hunts during November and hunt down south in late winter when the weather is still awesome down there. I don’t know if it’s going to be worth my time in 5-10 years to come back here to hunt.


----------



## jacobh

Billy no doubt. I trust what Doug says I think he's a good guy no doubt. Again mountain area had a lack of does the PGC recognized and changed it. Hoping the do that here but man I'm really doubting it. We need to flood their email with disapproval and then maybe they will help us out


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Coop told him that too. At the rate people are saying hunters are dropping they need to make changes now. Mountain areas doe numbers went down like around here they listened and hunting is better again. I just don't understand why they don't do that here?? I haven't hunted in pa going on 4 weeks and I don't miss it sadly. I lived and breathed hunting at one point and now I don't bother. I for one hunt out of state. Bigger bucks and more deer. I just wish Pa would wake up. Again I know it's not everywhere but I'm just very frustrated


Do you hunt anywhere else in PA other than SEPA? There are plenty of deer in SCPA and it is easier to get permission to hunt farms out here.


----------



## jacobh

Perry I do not. I have no permission out that way and if I drive 2 hours I head to the eastern shore. Like i said I know there's pockets even around our area but man I'd like to see the herd come back some. May look into it but for the drive I love Md but thank u for the heads up out there it's appreciated


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6319715


----------



## jacobh

Congrats nice buck. Who's is that?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was prepared to do somebody bodily harm this afternoon after he shot towards me.

I was hunting in the bottom of a hollow today and had a slob come in this afternoon and stand near the top of a very steep bank about 120yds from me. He was legal where he stood, about 30yds away from the property line...problem was he didn't have much of anywhere else to shoot but down into the woods/hollow I was in. Not much I could do....but I did stand up as he came in to make myself even more visible, I was wearing more than the required blaze orange and could plainly see him in his faded orange sweatshirt and bluejeans. I was sure he saw me as he was looking in my direction and then he sat down looking into the hollow. I saw him stand up...listened to him cough and other crap for over an hour. Then a flurry of shooting started off in the distance...

Apparently this guy was a stander at the end of a drive. Roughly 15-20 shots later, a doe came running out the side bank and down towards me in the hollow. I had the doe scoped and was ready to fire after she was safely past the both of us. Only the guy above me doesn't wait...BAM!, the doe was about 35yds from me and almost directly between us at that point. I was pissed to put it mildly and cussing a-loudly as I got on the radio and relayed what had just happened to my dad. Didn't know if the guy heard me (don't know how he couldn't have), he thought he missed or what the hell happened....he gets up and walks over the top of the hill and out of view. A solid 20 minutes go by...my dad comes up and we walk over to the doe, a big doe...down within 30yds of where the guy shot. Soon after the the fella comes back over and starts coming down the hill...yelling is that my deer? I was still boiling , didn't want to hear his voice let alone see him and thought best to walk back over to my spot, retrieve my pack and head out. I left my dads cooler head deal with it. He said the guy never saw me...didn't know so and so owned it...blah blah.....blah. He was a pretty good shot for being deaf, dumb and blind?! Maybe getting prosecuted will help him with those issues.

Out of all those shots they only got 2 deer...the doe and a 7pt buck. 

It was a slow day...as though hardly anyone was out. Heard more shooting the opening day. I saw 3 doe total. My dad saw the buck and the doe.

I've been hunting this property since it was bought 3yrs ago and this ***** is driving me crazy....can't imagine what the owners going through and they have this problem on a lot of their land. This property has been freshly posted twice and someone rips them down.


----------



## jacobh

I just heard 5 shots right now!!! Not bad 8 pm


----------



## bamsdealer

Sorry to hear that aj. I feel like I'm putting my life on the line at times when I'm in the woods during gun season. I went this morning for the first time w my gun and saw a dozen plus guys blasting at deer in a thicket. Had them surrounded. No thanks.


----------



## bamsdealer

Drivers don't care. Had the guy stand in my shooting lane 60 yrs from me and yell at his buddies for 10 minutes before pushing the woods away from me.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

bamsdealer said:


> Sorry to hear that aj. I feel like I'm putting my life on the line at times when I'm in the woods during gun season. I went this morning for the first time w my gun and saw a dozen plus guys blasting at deer in a thicket. Had them surrounded. No thanks.


Pa rifle hunting at its best! What a joke. Won’t be long till someone is shot and injured.


----------



## bamsdealer

It's the truth. Can't believe there aren't more incidents than there are. Guys get tunnel vision and make stupid decisions, and those aren't the worst ones. The worst are just yahoos who don't care and blast at anything moving in whatever direction they see fit. What safety zones? Think anyone is counting points to see if a deer is legal when they're hopping like rabbits in a thicket? They just leave em lay or don't tag them.


----------



## fap1800

Do away with the 06 pumps and the like and limit slug pumps to three rounds max in the SRAs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Where I'm hunting at now your spot on....lots of guys doing the brown and it's down. My pop told me earlier the guy that got everyone evicted at our old spot....shot a button buck today....his buddy was busting him about it and ended up shooting an even smaller doe fawn. It can be hard at times to tell the difference especially on the run but I try to avoid shooting fawns at all costs......or running deer in general if I don't have to.

Even more curious...the roads in the area I hunt now aren't especially busy yet we've taken a buck last year and this that have seemed to suffer blunt force trauma, from vehicles most likely. Probably accidental and coincidental...but who knows these days.

I've seen 3 bucks so far since rifle season started...passed on all. 2 of them were small even by 'scrub' standards. Not sure if either was legal and wouldn't be shocked to learn 1 or both were dead by now. That's another side of the coin compared to where I used to hunt...most of the bucks seen were legal the last few years hunting there and you generally didn't have to strain your eyes much to tell otherwise. Maybe the hunters round that area had higher standards or were atleast following the point rules more so than not!?


----------



## nicko

Very slow first Saturday of gun in Potter 3A. I saw 5 that saw me first as I moving to a new spot and the other 3 guys in our group saw nothing. Hoping for better luck on Monday because the weather forecast for Tuesday looks like a washout.


----------



## River420Bottom

jacobh said:


> Congrats nice buck. Who's is that?


My taxidermist's youngest boy, I think he's got Dad beat now... awesome buck!


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Very slow first Saturday of gun in Potter 3A. I saw 5 that saw me first as I moving to a new spot and the other 3 guys in our group saw nothing. Hoping for better luck on Monday because the weather forecast for Tuesday looks like a washout.


Good luck, hopefully one has your name on it....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6220379
> View attachment 6220381
> 
> I apologize for the picture quality, but a true giant of an 8 point, especially for Pennsylvania... This deer might cost me a few nights of sleep


///.


----------



## CBB

Perry24 said:


> Cracks me up that folks are against crossbows, but use compounds with 90% letoff. Why not make archery traditional equipment only, such as recurves or longbows? Do away with the training wheels!


I'm ok with crossbows. What I'm not ok with is there is no mandatory bow/crossbow class like many states have. Too many guys who are clueless go buy crossbows and go oujt and think they have a crossgun...


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> I'm ok with crossbows. What I'm not ok with is there is no mandatory bow/crossbow class like many states have. Too many guys who are clueless go buy crossbows and go oujt and think they have a crossgun...


I would be all for that.


----------



## River420Bottom

Billy H said:


> ///.


Glad to see I can quote again... I understand why you are the way you are after changing your avatar pic to your HS senior picture... must've been some rough years for ya, I understand why that same attitude has carried into your 40s..


----------



## full moon64

fap1800 said:


> Do away with the 06 pumps and the like and limit slug pumps to three rounds max in the SRAs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go too shotgun slugs state wide single shot..Then they"ll make one shot count ,Also woods would be alot safer..I havent gun hunted in 15 years for this reason feeling unsafe..Bow only for life.


----------



## nicko

Checked my camera up here. I can’t see anything that looks like an arrow hit on this 7 point but it looks a lot like the 7 point I hit and couldn’t find three weeks ago.

https://youtu.be/WiOSN52uXkg


----------



## River420Bottom

Tough to tell from the quick walk by but definitely looks like a healthy post rut buck, would've been a nice one if that was him


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> My taxidermist's youngest boy, I think he's got Dad beat now... awesome buck!





River420Bottom said:


> Glad to see I can quote again... I understand why you are the way you are after changing your avatar pic to your HS senior picture... must've been some rough years for ya, I understand why that same attitude has carried into your 40s..


I’m looking back at my 40’s


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Checked my camera up here. I can’t see anything that looks like an arrow hit on this 7 point but it looks a lot like the 7 point I hit and couldn’t find three weeks ago.
> 
> https://youtu.be/WiOSN52uXkg


looked ok


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> Do away with the 06 pumps and the like and limit slug pumps to three rounds max in the SRAs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We cannot regulate idiots.


----------



## 12-Ringer

As critical as I have been about certain aspects of the PAGC, I will give credit when it’s due.

Most who frequent this thread knows my dad and some family members are up at camp in Potter, primarily hunting our lease in Potter.

Ineresting interaction with our game warden last night. Several of our guys were leaving the lease last night. When they went through our gate there was a person sitting in a truck waiting for them. He came over and said he thinks someone just shot a deer from the road into our lease. One of our guys follows him to where he saw the men on our lease. They went into the woods along the road and sure enough they found a dead doe. Our guy called the game commission office. They sent 2 officers over. They took all the information available. Then they asked our guy if he wanted the deer. If he didn't they were going to let it stay there. Not to waste the deer our guy said he would take it. The wardens proceeded to feild dress the deer. Then they dragged it out of the woods and loaded into his truck. Then gave him a permit to legally pocess the deer. Pretty good deal. Didn't have to shoot it, gut it, drag it or use his own tag on it.

Kudos to these two officers.

Joe


----------



## full moon64

12-ringer said:


> as critical as i have been about certain aspects of the pagc, i will give credit when it’s due.
> 
> Most who frequent this thread knows my dad and some family members are up at camp in potter, primarily hunting our lease in potter.
> 
> Ineresting interaction with our game warden last night. Several of our guys were leaving the lease last night. When they went through our gate there was a person sitting in a truck waiting for them. He came over and said he thinks someone just shot a deer from the road into our lease. One of our guys follows him to where he saw the men on our lease. They went into the woods along the road and sure enough they found a dead doe. Our guy called the game commission office. They sent 2 officers over. They took all the information available. Then they asked our guy if he wanted the deer. If he didn't they were going to let it stay there. Not to waste the deer our guy said he would take it. The wardens proceeded to feild dress the deer. Then they dragged it out of the woods and loaded into his truck. Then gave him a permit to legally pocess the deer. Pretty good deal. Didn't have to shoot it, gut it, drag it or use his own tag on it.
> 
> Kudos to these two officers.
> 
> Joe


awsome


----------



## rather random

I shoot and hunt traditional. 
Have zero problems with wheels on a bow.
I do have a problem with the gun hunters who now are in the woods during archery season with xbows creeping through the woods with grunt tubes in their mouths and a loaded gun... oops xbow. Pushing and driving deer with xbows and bragging about being able to shoot 100yrds.
Gotta love PA
Xbows not so much


----------



## Billy H

rather random said:


> I shoot and hunt traditional.
> Have zero problems with wheels on a bow.
> I do have a problem with the gun hunters who now are in the woods during archery season with xbows creeping through the woods with grunt tubes in their mouths and a loaded gun... oops xbow. Pushing and driving deer with xbows and bragging about being able to shoot 100yrds.
> Gotta love PA
> Xbows not so much


I’m with ya. Anymore I don’t comment much on the X- bow issue. They are here to stay as much as I would prefer the contrary. A lot of people have convinced themselves that it’s archery. Not going to argue and people can have thier own opinion and talk till they are blue in the face, they will never ever change my mind. My take is they are like a huge stain on archery hunting,because TO ME it’s not archery in any way ,shape,or form. Not much bothers me but it really gores my ox when a guy claims a crossbow kill as an archery kill or when you tell someone your an archery hunter and they ask if you use x bow. My normal reply is no I’m an archery hunter.


----------



## nicko

Great story Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My feelings on crossbows have changed a bit, I have resigned myself to the fact that they are here to stay, I only wish the Commission would require a crossbow specific tag. They could charge the same as an archery tag, but require the crossbow hunters to hold both an archery and a crossbow tag. Based on my personal experiences the last few years, it would provide a windfall for the Commission. The many I have met who have started using them regularly, for whatever reason, wont go back to a vertical bow. I know it won’t happen, but it is a money maker for the Commission if they make that choice!

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

*Waiting!*

Waiting for late season in 5c.
Been shooting the Option 6, 65 pounds, 487 gn 5mm FMJ.
Hoping to be in Wyoming for Mule deer in the fall of 2018.

Yes, all photos from all of my iphones have rotation dysfunction.

These were my 2nd group of 50 yard, 1st round was at a paper target. Apparently I have to shoot at brown?

Brian


----------



## PAbigbear

full moon64 said:


> Go too shotgun slugs state wide single shot..Then they"ll make one shot count ,Also woods would be alot safer..I havent gun hunted in 15 years for this reason feeling unsafe..Bow only for life.


There is​ not a house within 5 miles of where I do most of my rifle hunting and very few people in the woods. I'm not giving up any of my 7600's. You guys are as bad as all anti-gun advocates. A couple yahoos out there and right away you want to legislate a new law.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> As critical as I have been about certain aspects of the PAGC, I will give credit when it’s due.
> 
> Most who frequent this thread knows my dad and some family members are up at camp in Potter, primarily hunting our lease in Potter.
> 
> Ineresting interaction with our game warden last night. Several of our guys were leaving the lease last night. When they went through our gate there was a person sitting in a truck waiting for them. He came over and said he thinks someone just shot a deer from the road into our lease. One of our guys follows him to where he saw the men on our lease. They went into the woods along the road and sure enough they found a dead doe. Our guy called the game commission office. They sent 2 officers over. They took all the information available. Then they asked our guy if he wanted the deer. If he didn't they were going to let it stay there. Not to waste the deer our guy said he would take it. The wardens proceeded to feild dress the deer. Then they dragged it out of the woods and loaded into his truck. Then gave him a permit to legally pocess the deer. Pretty good deal. Didn't have to shoot it, gut it, drag it or use his own tag on it.
> 
> Kudos to these two officers.
> 
> Joe


Wonder why they didn't leave it lay to see if the poachers would come back? Good deal for those guys though.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A casualty of yesterday, a big doe lay dead in a field just inside town. 'Marinated' in the sun all day today...I was told this afternoon the deer wasn't there earlier in the day yesterday, a shame as she was a solid 160-170lbs on the hoof.
Where she lay I'm surprised no one made off with her off yesterday as she could be easily seen from the parking lot of a very busy store nearby. If it would have been a buck I'm sure it would have gotten more attention.


----------



## mikear

12-Ringer said:


> As critical as I have been about certain aspects of the PAGC, I will give credit when it’s due.
> 
> Most who frequent this thread knows my dad and some family members are up at camp in Potter, primarily hunting our lease in Potter.
> 
> Ineresting interaction with our game warden last night. Several of our guys were leaving the lease last night. When they went through our gate there was a person sitting in a truck waiting for them. He came over and said he thinks someone just shot a deer from the road into our lease. One of our guys follows him to where he saw the men on our lease. They went into the woods along the road and sure enough they found a dead doe. Our guy called the game commission office. They sent 2 officers over. They took all the information available. Then they asked our guy if he wanted the deer. If he didn't they were going to let it stay there. Not to waste the deer our guy said he would take it. The wardens proceeded to feild dress the deer. Then they dragged it out of the woods and loaded into his truck. Then gave him a permit to legally pocess the deer. Pretty good deal. Didn't have to shoot it, gut it, drag it or use his own tag on it.
> 
> Kudos to these two officers.
> 
> Joe


Good for them. No need to let it waste. Hopefully that guy wasn’t the poacher...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

More drama in the Pa woods...this time archery related.

Anybody hear else hear about this one: This archery season a PA hunter shot a 14pt buck he'd been after for a few years...it went onto another property so he went and told that landowner about it and asked permission to retrieve it. 
The owner told him no, he was busy and told him to check back the next day. The next day he was told no again...still busy. The 3rd day he said ok...they followed the blood trail to the buck which no longer had a head.
The landowner then wanted him to tag the headless body that had been spoiling for the last 2-3days!

Seems disgustingly obvious the land owner spent that time delaying the recovery to find it first...and has the head or knows who does. If that is indeed the case, the landowner should be ashamed of himself...and makes me want to puke.


----------



## 138104

Well, you can't legally tag a deer without an ear....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hah ha, I thought that as well...


----------



## vonfoust

Miles upon miles in woods, out west lately as well. Never once worried about where I was. 3 blocks in the city and takes me an hour to find my car.


----------



## Mathias

Well said Billy.
The weapon of choice for poachers. 
Just because they're "here to stay" doesn't make it right. But they'll wear you down on it like most controversial aspects of society today.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> Miles upon miles in woods, out west lately as well. Never once worried about where I was. 3 blocks in the city and takes me an hour to find my car.


It's Philly, you're lucky it was still there!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> Miles upon miles in woods, out west lately as well. Never once worried about where I was. 3 blocks in the city and takes me an hour to find my car.


Be careful down there. It's the kids you need to watch out for. Anywhere from 10 years old to 16. They dont put much value on life and they carry guns.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Well said Billy.
> The weapon of choice for poachers.
> Just because they're "here to stay" doesn't make it right. But they'll wear you down on it like most controversial aspects of society today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Curious what you think makes crossbows "controversial"? Is it because they are permitted to used during the archery season? If there was a specific season and tag, similar to flintlock, would you still think they were controversial?

Not trying to agitate, just curious?


----------



## jacobh

Matt weapon of choice for poachers is the .22 mag!!!! Chows are fine in my eyes. It's not the weapon it's the person using it that's the problem


----------



## dougell

We hunted 3c on saturday where I grew up.By 7:40 am my son and I had filled both of our tags.I can't remember the last time I saw that many deer in a single day.Very little shooting and only saw one other guy all day.When it was all said and done I'd pushed about 30+ deer out to my son and my brother saw close to 50 and we were out of the woods by 2:00pm.Interstingly,my brother hunted that spot from morning til dark on the first day and never saw a single deer.
View attachment 6321169


----------



## dougell

Here's his DMAP doe from friday morning
View attachment 6321171


----------



## dougell

Another DMAP doe
View attachment 6321173


----------



## 138104

Congrats dougell! Your boy is a stone cold killer!

Now, don't complain in a few years there are no deer out there. You'll be reminded of this season...haha!


----------



## dougell

Perry,We've only seen one other guy in the woods all season.Hunters are not impacting the deer in the northern tier.That was fifth deer for the season for him.


----------



## TauntoHawk

If we can't curb all the deer already being taken illegally then its pretty futile to talk about all the should do this, need this law, change these dates, get ride of these weapons.. it's frustrating this time of year to hear and read about all the crap that goes on, the firearm season is necessary for the management of deer and I enjoy the hunting of all seasons its the illegal stuff that leaves that sour taste 


Tonight I'm turning the doe I shot with a bow on gun opener into Breakfast sausage, just need to find some good affordable pork for the blend. maybe I will check costco for a bulk pork butt

Speaking of food I made the very best crockpot roasts out of Bear meat yesterday, I do not understand when people say they think black bear isn't good eating I find the ones I've had to be so much like beef its crazy.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your boy Doug. Sure wish we had does like that down here. I did get 2 does on camera finally. One was trying to nurse off the other still!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Here's his DMAP doe from friday morning
> View attachment 6321171


A Firearm and a smile.. Love it, I got my start whacking does in 3C those memories and hunts won't ever fade

what gun does your boy shoot


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Congrats dougell! Your boy is a stone cold killer!
> 
> Now, don't complain in a few years there are no deer out there. You'll be reminded of this season...haha!


Perry,you can hunt any one of these spots,most of which are public,with the exception of my brother's place and not see a single deer if you sit in a stand all day.The woods are dead after noon on the first day.There's just nobody out moving them.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> A Firearm and a smile.. Love it, I got my start whacking does in 3C those memories and hunts won't ever fade
> 
> what gun does your boy shoot


That's a Kimber Montana in .308.I bought it for him the day after he was born lol.It was kinda ugly so I had a guy film dip the stock last year.A few years ago,I bought him the exact same rifle in .223 so he could just burn through hundreds of rounds offhand during the summer.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Congrats to your boy Doug. Sure wish we had does like that down here. I did get 2 does on camera finally. One was trying to nurse off the other still!!!


Its tough to have faith that the Commish will pull back enough to get the herd rebounded in your area (your northern Berks 5C area correct?) at some point you almost have to just follow the deer in PA.

Its funny When I first started hunting we'd go up north 3C and I could see 20-30 deer a day easy although I went years without seeing a buck, but we hardly hunted around home because there were so many deer up north and I was a kid I just wanted to kill some deer. Then they pushed the doe harvest up there hard and the floor dropped out. It flipped to hardly being able to find a deer of any kind but the habitat improved a bit, so we stopped going up as much and started hunting south in 5C and there were piles of deer around then (first few years of Special Regs) Now in those spots you can't hardly find a doe down there but when I go back north the herd has rebounded to healthier numbers and deer aren't hard to find. It stinks to live in the area that they are currently beating to death but at some point you almost have to follow the herd where it is in and its healthy.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Congrats to your boy Doug. Sure wish we had does like that down here. I did get 2 does on camera finally. One was trying to nurse off the other still!!!


3C is loaded with deer but this was the first time I made it up there to hunt in several years.It's all private property with quite a bit of agriculture but there's so many places for the deer to hide that you can still have some pretty lean days if you sit.Like I said,my brother huntd there all day on monday and never saw a single deer.In 2H and 2G where we mostly hunt,you have to work pretty hard to get them.Posting on stand all day doesn't cut the mustard because the deer have no reason to be on their feet during daylight hours.They'll lay up in clearcuts all day or laurel patches because they have everything they need.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> That's a Kimber Montana in .308.I bought it for him the day after he was born lol.It was kinda ugly so I had a guy film dip the stock last year.A few years ago,I bought him the exact same rifle in .223 so he could just burn through hundreds of rounds offhand during the summer.


I thought it looked like a Kimber, that's a nice piece and will serve him well he can take that caliber about anywhere for any species too. Do you hand load?


----------



## dougell

Yeah,I haven't shot a factory load in over 30 years.I load him a pretty hot load with Barnes 130gt ttsx.He dropped that doe friday morning in it's tracks at 188 yards just resting his elbows on his knees.I have four of those Montana's.


----------



## 12-Ringer

congrats to you both Doug....had the same conversation with family this past week...wasn't until my cousin got up to take a walk that three deer were killed...told Nick the same thing....the lease he's on is BIG, I think around 1600 acres....he said he only saw 1-2 other hunters...while that may sound like a hunters dream at first, I challenge those thoughts to consider it would be hunter's dream for a hunter who knows the land, the deer travel patterns at different times of the year, etc...for the majority that get to make the treck maybe 2-3 times a year, you're certainly relying on a lot of luck...OR you could lace-up your boots and still hunt the area, learning the land and maybe, moving something toward a partner....not talking about "drives" like I participated in 30 years ago with standers and pushers...something altogether different....pretty sure I've seen Doug post about it multiple times as one of the best ways to attack the hardwoods during rifle season - I'd agree 100%


Joe


----------



## jacobh

Taunto agreed I'm in Montg and Chester counties. Special reg areas are over rated now. Too many come in for early season and then again late season and just plain destroyed the herd


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off

My daughter shot her first deer in 5C this weekend. (rifle) We weren't in the stand for 2 hours when this 100# doe popped out in the clearing....

View attachment 6321257


----------



## dougell

Yeah,we don't do drives Joe but you have to get them on their feet.If I'm alone,I stillhunt.If I have someone with me,we use the wind,cover and topography to our advantage.It's always a crap shoot because the deer can go anywhere but sitting on a stump all day is futile.I really do understand why people think there's no deer but there's more than most realize.The number of deer seen by hunters is not a good indication of what's out there.Bear season really stirs things up here because the camps are full and it's human intrusion to the max.Everyone claims there's no deer so pressure during rifle season is minimal at best.When there's a good mast crop,the deer will lay in laurel all day and eat acorns that fall on their head.When the mast crop is poor,they lay in clearcuts all day and browse.Years ago,the northern tier got pounded and deer ran around all day,picking up more deer as the day went on.That's a defense tactic to avoid wolf predation.Today,the deer have adapted and they'll just let you walk right past them.unless you're on a collision course with them,they won't even get up.Playing the wind,using good glass and being able to shoot offhand is imperative.


----------



## dougell

Congrats Halon.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u both Halon


----------



## jacobh

Doug up in the mountains that's doable but other places u can't go 100yd without being on other people's properties. Different animal for sure. We definitely need a change in our area. Plenty of food and cover for them still here just not many deer


QUOTE=dougell;1106625283]Yeah,we don't do drives Joe but you have to get them on their feet.If I'm alone,I stillhunt.If I have someone with me,we use the wind,cover and topography to our advantage.It's always a crap shoot because the deer can go anywhere but sitting on a stump all day is futile.I really do understand why people think there's no deer but there's more than most realize.The number of deer seen by hunters is not a good indication f what's out there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

It's a different situation for sure SCOTT.This part of the state has endless opportunities as far as places to hunt.Spots dry up from year to year and week to week because the food sources are constantly changing.No big deal though.Find the food and you'll find the deer after some searching.If I were forced to hunt a couple small properties.I probably wouldn't even hunt.There's no way to manage that kind of situation and make everyone happy.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Taunto, great post about following the deer. Those who refuse to adapt are left to whine. We can't change the politicians but we can change our approach.

The consistently successful PA bear hunters I know are adaptable. Rather than hunting the same areas every year hoping to see something, they find the food and sign and hunt there.


----------



## Pointinglab

In the SE everyone can help by limiting the number of does that they shoot. I saw people saying that they shot X does last year and now are not seeing many deer this year. It has to start with everyone having some self control and not buying into if I do not shoot it someone else will. I have been part of the destruction of several local deer herds thinking we will not run out of deer. Well we did and the herd is slowly rebounding in those areas. The neighbors may be still shooting the same amount but by laying off our properties there are now more deer. I did the same in my mountain property and went from barely seeing any deer after our massive kills in earlier years to now seeing 6 to 10 deer every sit. All it took was self control on the land we hunted. The does learned where they were safe and stay there more of the time. Sure we lose some to the neighbors and that is good. We evaluate how many deer we have on a regular basis and then decide if we need to shoot any. There is no shock in the reduction of deer we should have known it would happen here as it did in the NC part of hte state. The answer is we can only control what we do and need to be responsible for what we can control. If you want to see more deer do not shoot does. If you have too many deer shoot does. It is a simple concept that needs to be applied to every property or small area it is not the same township wide let alone county or WMU wide.


----------



## nicko

Been tough sledding up here in 3A but we had the junior hunter in our group get his first deer. My buddy’s son dropped a spike at 9am with one shot from a Marlin 30-30, the same gun his dad and grandpop both took their first deer with. 

My buddy walked a section of woods I consistently pushed deer out of last year but had not touched yet on this trip. He got 5 up on their feet and moving in my direction but they got on me too fast and too close to get a shot. The deer just have not been moving on their own. If you don’t try to get them moving, you’re not going to see anything. There’s just a lot of land up here, and the limited number of hunters we do see simply drive around on ATVs, park them, and sit beside them. Our small group is the only hunters I ever see up here walking the woods.

From what I saw today, looks like their food source is fern roots in the timber.


----------



## PAbigbear

Nick, find the beech nuts and if they are in close proximity to open ferns you should be in good shape. They just started hitting the fern roots.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well it’s official... 2.25 decades hunting the same small piece of local private ground has come to an end...stands, blinds, cameras, feeders, etc...will all be removed by 12/15 (settlement date of new owners)...pretty down day....

New land owner’s boyfriend and his grown children are “avid deer hunters” and “have plans” for the property. Interestingly the new owner couldn’t afford the entire estate and it was deeded into 5 parcels (homestead 11.3 acres, 5.75 acres, 7.25 acres, 3.89 acres, and 3.79 acres) and she purchased only the homestead. 

The 7.25 was sold to the neighbor who has continued to grant me permission and I also retain permission on the 3.89 and 5.75 parcels, but none connect and I doubt I’ll try playing hopscotch around the homestead.

It likely on registers with those in the SE part of the state as most wouldn’t understand why I raved over this small 32 acre in Glenmoore. I could basically kill a doe or legal buck every hunt, one of those small spots that just holds them...I’ll be the first to admit I’ve been spoiled, but I did work hard to cultivate and maintain the relationship. 

I spent the last 15 years as the primary caretaker, addressing everything from snow removal and home maintenance to pond maintenance and tree clearing. If a job was too big, I contacted to get it taken addressed.

This little slice will certainly be missed; lots of memories....my first archery deer, my first archery buck, my first major shed (68” side”). Ty and Camille both caught their first bass out of the pond, found their first sheds, trained our previous GSP on pen raised birds that I raised there...property still holds what I’d wager is the best bobwhite quail population anywhere in Chester County, 90% of which are now totally wild and rarely hit the recall pens. It’s where I fell from a stand and shattered my leg, where I saw the biggest PA whitetail of my life....I could go for days[emoji20]

Just another reminder about how important it is to try to own your own if this is really something your passionate about. I have a funny feeling that life around here is going to be pretty miserable next fall if I can’t land a relatively decent piece of local ground. I took an job 10 years ago an hour from my home because it was 10-minutes from my huntin spot. In doing so I enjoyed some incredible opportunities, hunting before and after work, even on extended lunch breaks during the rut. Figure this year alone I about 120 hours in a stand before I left for KS....if I don’t have a similar outlet I’ll probably be one miserable s.o.b next year....

Sry for the rant....

Joe


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Well it’s official... 2.25 decades hunting the same small piece of local private ground has come to an end...stands, blinds, cameras, feeders, etc...will all be removed by 12/15 (settlement date of new owners)...pretty down day....
> 
> New land owner’s boyfriend and his grown children are “avid deer hunters” and “have plans” for the property. Interestingly the new owner couldn’t afford the entire estate and it was deeded into 5 parcels (homestead 11.3 acres, 5.75 acres, 7.25 acres, 3.89 acres, and 3.79 acres) and she purchased only the homestead.
> 
> The 7.25 was sold to the neighbor who has continued to grant me permission and I also retain permission on the 3.89 and 5.75 parcels, but none connect and I doubt I’ll try playing hopscotch around the homestead.
> 
> It likely on registers with those in the SE part of the state as most wouldn’t understand why I raved over this small 32 acre in Glenmoore. I could basically kill a doe or legal buck every hunt, one of those small spots that just holds them...I’ll be the first to admit I’ve been spoiled, but I did work hard to cultivate and maintain the relationship.
> 
> I spent the last 15 years as the primary caretaker, addressing everything from snow removal and home maintenance to pond maintenance and tree clearing. If a job was too big, I contacted to get it taken addressed.
> 
> This little slice will certainly be missed; lots of memories....my first archery deer, my first archery buck, my first major shed (68” side”). Ty and Camille both caught their first bass out of the pond, found their first sheds, trained our previous GSP on pen raised birds that I raised there...property still holds what I’d wager is the best bobwhite quail population anywhere in Chester County, 90% of which are now totally wild and rarely hit the recall pens. It’s where I fell from a stand and shattered my leg, where I saw the biggest PA whitetail of my life....I could go for days[emoji20]
> 
> Just another reminder about how important it is to try to own your own if this is really something your passionate about. I have a funny feeling that life around here is going to be pretty miserable next fall if I can’t land a relatively decent piece of local ground. I took an job 10 years ago an hour from my home because it was 10-minutes from my huntin spot. In doing so I enjoyed some incredible opportunities, hunting before and after work, even on extended lunch breaks during the rut. Figure this year alone I about 120 hours in a stand before I left for KS....if I don’t have a similar outlet I’ll probably be one miserable s.o.b next year....
> 
> Sry for the rant....
> 
> Joe


Sorry too hear Joe..Been through same deal...I'm on state land now,,enjoying myself..


----------



## bamsdealer

Sorry to hear that buddy. Hope you find something to replace it. At least some of it will be used for hunting... seems like most times it gets completely developed or bought by antis. Hunters as a whole lose all around. Pushes more people to an already crowded game land. Some just give up hunting like my old man. Hold on to those memories and go find somewhere to make new ones.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Well it’s official... 2.25 decades hunting the same small piece of local private ground has come to an end...stands, blinds, cameras, feeders, etc...will all be removed by 12/15 (settlement date of new owners)...pretty down day....
> 
> New land owner’s boyfriend and his grown children are “avid deer hunters” and “have plans” for the property. Interestingly the new owner couldn’t afford the entire estate and it was deeded into 5 parcels (homestead 11.3 acres, 5.75 acres, 7.25 acres, 3.89 acres, and 3.79 acres) and she purchased only the homestead.
> 
> The 7.25 was sold to the neighbor who has continued to grant me permission and I also retain permission on the 3.89 and 5.75 parcels, but none connect and I doubt I’ll try playing hopscotch around the homestead.
> 
> It likely on registers with those in the SE part of the state as most wouldn’t understand why I raved over this small 32 acre in Glenmoore. I could basically kill a doe or legal buck every hunt, one of those small spots that just holds them...I’ll be the first to admit I’ve been spoiled, but I did work hard to cultivate and maintain the relationship.
> 
> I spent the last 15 years as the primary caretaker, addressing everything from snow removal and home maintenance to pond maintenance and tree clearing. If a job was too big, I contacted to get it taken addressed.
> 
> This little slice will certainly be missed; lots of memories....my first archery deer, my first archery buck, my first major shed (68” side”). Ty and Camille both caught their first bass out of the pond, found their first sheds, trained our previous GSP on pen raised birds that I raised there...property still holds what I’d wager is the best bobwhite quail population anywhere in Chester County, 90% of which are now totally wild and rarely hit the recall pens. It’s where I fell from a stand and shattered my leg, where I saw the biggest PA whitetail of my life....I could go for days[emoji20]
> 
> Just another reminder about how important it is to try to own your own if this is really something your passionate about. I have a funny feeling that life around here is going to be pretty miserable next fall if I can’t land a relatively decent piece of local ground. I took an job 10 years ago an hour from my home because it was 10-minutes from my huntin spot. In doing so I enjoyed some incredible opportunities, hunting before and after work, even on extended lunch breaks during the rut. Figure this year alone I about 120 hours in a stand before I left for KS....if I don’t have a similar outlet I’ll probably be one miserable s.o.b next year....
> 
> Sry for the rant....
> 
> Joe


Sounds like you have some great memories! What was the full estate listed for?


----------



## Mathias

Another turn the page moment Joe. Life’s full of em, the older you get, the quicker they seem to come.

Congrats to the successful young hunters.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Well it’s official... 2.25 decades hunting the same small piece of local private ground has come to an end...stands, blinds, cameras, feeders, etc...will all be removed by 12/15 (settlement date of new owners)...pretty down day....
> 
> New land owner’s boyfriend and his grown children are “avid deer hunters” and “have plans” for the property. Interestingly the new owner couldn’t afford the entire estate and it was deeded into 5 parcels (homestead 11.3 acres, 5.75 acres, 7.25 acres, 3.89 acres, and 3.79 acres) and she purchased only the homestead.
> 
> The 7.25 was sold to the neighbor who has continued to grant me permission and I also retain permission on the 3.89 and 5.75 parcels, but none connect and I doubt I’ll try playing hopscotch around the homestead.
> 
> It likely on registers with those in the SE part of the state as most wouldn’t understand why I raved over this small 32 acre in Glenmoore. I could basically kill a doe or legal buck every hunt, one of those small spots that just holds them...I’ll be the first to admit I’ve been spoiled, but I did work hard to cultivate and maintain the relationship.
> 
> I spent the last 15 years as the primary caretaker, addressing everything from snow removal and home maintenance to pond maintenance and tree clearing. If a job was too big, I contacted to get it taken addressed.
> 
> This little slice will certainly be missed; lots of memories....my first archery deer, my first archery buck, my first major shed (68” side”). Ty and Camille both caught their first bass out of the pond, found their first sheds, trained our previous GSP on pen raised birds that I raised there...property still holds what I’d wager is the best bobwhite quail population anywhere in Chester County, 90% of which are now totally wild and rarely hit the recall pens. It’s where I fell from a stand and shattered my leg, where I saw the biggest PA whitetail of my life....I could go for days[emoji20]
> 
> Just another reminder about how important it is to try to own your own if this is really something your passionate about. I have a funny feeling that life around here is going to be pretty miserable next fall if I can’t land a relatively decent piece of local ground. I took an job 10 years ago an hour from my home because it was 10-minutes from my huntin spot. In doing so I enjoyed some incredible opportunities, hunting before and after work, even on extended lunch breaks during the rut. Figure this year alone I about 120 hours in a stand before I left for KS....if I don’t have a similar outlet I’ll probably be one miserable s.o.b next year....
> 
> Sry for the rant....
> 
> Joe


Joe I moved my family from OH back to PA because of proximity to hunting. I feel for you. I've been fortunate that over on this side of the state there was still opportunity then, I don't know that it's there now. Good luck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Sorry to hear that Joe...I have faith you will find a new venue for an outlet.

~


Counting today, since rifle season started, I'm up to 28 deer seen in 4 all day sits. I estimate atleast 18 of them were a result of someone/s else on nearby properties pushing them. 14 of them I saw the first day. 4 the 2nd day......3 on Saturday and 7 today. We definitely hunted the wrong spot on Saturday. The farmer and his buddies were roughly 3/4 of a mile from us that day and got 7 doe and a buck. Said he saw big groups of deer running back and forth most of the afternoon. We were going to head down that way in the pm but for 1 reason or another ended up staying put. Turns out they were beneficiaries of the deer drive that started near them and was about over by the time they neared me and my dad....same drive 'wonderdummy' shot towards me on. My farmer pal saw more deer in that afternoon than I've seen in total thus far.

Around 3:30 this afternoon I saw my 5th buck of rifle season....as he was walking up the side of a hill about 130yds out. Looked as though he may have been a keeper this time but a decent view of his legal status eluded me.

Legal shooting light in my area ends at 5:10pm. About 5:03pm, heading home, we drove up the road passing where we had hunted the previous 3 other days...and wouldn't you know it, 4 doe were grazing in the field. It would have been perfectly legal to have parked the truck, gotten out and got into position to shoot 1 of those doe...but it wouldn't have 'felt' right. We watched them a bit longer ,saying that figures, and continued on our way. I won't lie though....if there had a been a good buck in that field I don't know that I would have had the same restraint.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Sounds like you have some great memories! What was the full estate listed for?


Really not sure....


----------



## smithja1042

jacobh said:


> I guess so I sent a email asking for them to re-evaluate the current state of the herd in Spec reg areas as I and many others are seeing few to no deer anymore. Told me he has a lot of complaints of too many deer. When I asked for addresses to these people to get permission he then said I see deer on the way to my moms. So i just have no faith in them at all


I’ve been sending yearly emails about the need to lower Doe allocations always seem to get a generic reply that they are maintaining a health heard. Somewhere I suppose they are, but between DMAP tags and allotments there slaughtering the deer heard across the state. I buy every tag I can just to try and do something. But I’ll continue with my yearly emails. 

15 ppl trespass this year, 3 Cams 2 stands stolen. One guy issued my stand for a week have a picture of him every day. Kicked him out the first day rifle only for the guy to return shoot this buck and never even look for it. Game commission don’t do anything since there is a part that we landlocked that is public land so they don’t care about the trespassing. Hmm does anyone else go by the logic if it’s not my stand I don’t use it?? Idk getting a lot worse every year in 3D. Eventually people will learn to not be scumbags......but the person/persons were dealing with are gonna have to learn the hard way. He covered all 3 strikes now I’m just waiting to catch up with him. 

He it is..... [emoji17]


----------



## Billy H

smithja1042 said:


> I’ve been sending yearly emails about the need to lower Doe allocations always seem to get a generic reply that they are maintaining a health heard. Somewhere I suppose they are,


I suppose. You read from them here, some are very outspoken,even saying how easy it is to kill deer. In thier area it probably is, vast amounts of public land ,very low population of people, know the woods and the cycle of local food sources and where the food sources are. Pretty one dimensional easy way to go. Not many outside factors to deal with. Not so for hunters in more populated areas of the state. Limited land to hunt, constant pressure from neighboring properties, 10s of thousands of doe tags, 9 out of 10 have the brown and down mentality, posted land providing sanctuary, high instances of trespassing, etc.Many ,many more things in the mix that influence the deer other than food sources. Yet those that have to deal with this and discuss it here are labeled whiners. I’ve learned a few things over the years. Two of them are , never judge a man till you walked in his shoes and What goes around comes around, that wheel always turns, sometimes very slow but it turns.


----------



## rambofirstblood

12-Ringer said:


> Well it’s official... 2.25 decades hunting the same small piece of local private ground has come to an end...stands, blinds, cameras, feeders, etc...will all be removed by 12/15 (settlement date of new owners)...pretty down day....
> 
> New land owner’s boyfriend and his grown children are “avid deer hunters” and “have plans” for the property. Interestingly the new owner couldn’t afford the entire estate and it was deeded into 5 parcels (homestead 11.3 acres, 5.75 acres, 7.25 acres, 3.89 acres, and 3.79 acres) and she purchased only the homestead.
> 
> The 7.25 was sold to the neighbor who has continued to grant me permission and I also retain permission on the 3.89 and 5.75 parcels, but none connect and I doubt I’ll try playing hopscotch around the homestead.
> 
> It likely on registers with those in the SE part of the state as most wouldn’t understand why I raved over this small 32 acre in Glenmoore. I could basically kill a doe or legal buck every hunt, one of those small spots that just holds them...I’ll be the first to admit I’ve been spoiled, but I did work hard to cultivate and maintain the relationship.
> 
> I spent the last 15 years as the primary caretaker, addressing everything from snow removal and home maintenance to pond maintenance and tree clearing. If a job was too big, I contacted to get it taken addressed.
> 
> This little slice will certainly be missed; lots of memories....my first archery deer, my first archery buck, my first major shed (68” side”). Ty and Camille both caught their first bass out of the pond, found their first sheds, trained our previous GSP on pen raised birds that I raised there...property still holds what I’d wager is the best bobwhite quail population anywhere in Chester County, 90% of which are now totally wild and rarely hit the recall pens. It’s where I fell from a stand and shattered my leg, where I saw the biggest PA whitetail of my life....I could go for days[emoji20]
> 
> Just another reminder about how important it is to try to own your own if this is really something your passionate about. I have a funny feeling that life around here is going to be pretty miserable next fall if I can’t land a relatively decent piece of local ground. I took an job 10 years ago an hour from my home because it was 10-minutes from my huntin spot. In doing so I enjoyed some incredible opportunities, hunting before and after work, even on extended lunch breaks during the rut. Figure this year alone I about 120 hours in a stand before I left for KS....if I don’t have a similar outlet I’ll probably be one miserable s.o.b next year....
> 
> Sry for the rant....
> 
> Joe


Sorry to hear that Joe, maybe you should have bought it.
not an option?


----------



## 138104

rambofirstblood said:


> Sorry to hear that Joe, maybe you should have bought it.
> not an option?


Not sure if this is the property, but if it was, it might have been out of his price range. Beautiful property though.

https://patch.com/pennsylvania/phoe...or-paradise-features-miles-hiking-trails-farm


----------



## 138104

Since there is at least a dozen guys on here from SEPA, have you ever thought about starting a petition with your concerns and taking it to your local state reps?


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear about the property Joe. But you still have permission on the three other parcels so you’re not entirely shut out. I know it will take a while to swallow this pill but depending on what the new owner does with the homestead, those three parcels could become sanctuaries. If the hunters on the new homestead don’t have permission on your three parcels, it may work to your advantage.

If you have permission to hunt private property in SE Pennsylvania, hold onto it like a drowning man on a life preserver.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Not sure if this is the property, but if it was, it might have been out of his price range. Beautiful property though.
> 
> https://patch.com/pennsylvania/phoe...or-paradise-features-miles-hiking-trails-farm



$4.3 mil??? Pffft. Pocket change for Joe. I heard he blows his nose with $5 bills and uses singles as coasters for his evening cognac.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> $4.3 mil??? Pffft. Pocket change for Joe. I heard he blows his nose with $5 bills and uses singles as coasters for his evening cognac.


Joe's pretty humble guy with that kind of coin...lol!


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Since there is at least a dozen guys on here from SEPA, have you ever thought about starting a petition with your concerns and taking it to your local state reps?


call it apathy, but what for. The PGC uses the southeast as a cash cow. These guy are not stupid when it comes to tag revenue.They sell thousands of tags and could care less about the hunters. The hunters concerns dont even enter the equation. When the well runs dry, and it will someday, then they will create another "deer problem" somewhere else in the state to make up for sagging tag sales. Keep your eyes open in your own backyard for your friendly PGC with a sack full of tags.


----------



## jacobh

I agree completely with Billy. 22 years ago we had unlimited doe tags in our area now still over 70,000. They learned having a early season and leaving it open later guys in other parts of the state will buy these licenses to hunt early and late seasons. It's all a money ploy. They do not care about the hunter or his opinions they've proven that to me year after year. How can u justify almost 25 years of doe slaughters??


----------



## Mathias

Bear kill down statewide. No kills in 5C this year, at least preliminarily.
Friend told me a friend of his has a Bobcat pic on his trail cam in Bedminster Twp, waiting to see it.


----------



## Ebard22

4.3 million for 32 acres and house?!?! I don't think I could afford a gallon of milk there let alone a house. There's a hunting lodge and 480 acres for sale next to our property for 2.5 and I thought it was over priced!


----------



## rambofirstblood

nicko said:


> $4.3 mil??? Pffft. Pocket change for Joe. I heard he blows his nose with $5 bills and uses singles as coasters for his evening cognac.





Perry24 said:


> Joe's pretty humble guy with that kind of coin...lol!


The secret is out!:wink:


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Bear kill down statewide. No kills in 5C this year, at least preliminarily.
> Friend told me a friend of his has a Bobcat pic on his trail cam in Bedminster Twp, waiting to see it.


What was the weather like? I'd imagine hunter turn out effects the harvest numbers more than bear population


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> What was the weather like? I'd imagine hunter turn out effects the harvest numbers more than bear population


Heard it was a rainy opener that affected kill #. I agree not a matter of bear population.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I suppose. You read from them here, some are very outspoken,even saying how easy it is to kill deer. In thier area it probably is, vast amounts of public land ,very low population of people, know the woods and the cycle of local food sources and where the food sources are. Pretty one dimensional easy way to go. Not many outside factors to deal with. Not so for hunters in more populated areas of the state. Limited land to hunt, constant pressure from neighboring properties, 10s of thousands of doe tags, 9 out of 10 have the brown and down mentality, posted land providing sanctuary, high instances of trespassing, etc.Many ,many more things in the mix that influence the deer other than food sources. Yet those that have to deal with this and discuss it here are labeled whiners. I’ve learned a few things over the years. Two of them are , never judge a man till you walked in his shoes and What goes around comes around, that wheel always turns, sometimes very slow but it turns.


If this post was directed at me,I'm not calling hunters in the SE whiners.I actually feel bad for people who are stuck hunting small pieces of property who are just the victims of whatever circumstances is ruining their hunting.I've said it before and I'll say it again.If I were forced to hunt under these conditions,I probably wouldn't even hunt.The only thing I'll say is that it's unrealistic to expect constant good hunting year after year on such small pieces of property.Way too many variables change from year to year and they do up here as well.It's just easier to adapt up here if you're willing to do so and many aren't.The PGC is in a tough spot when it comes to the SRA's and there's no way to make all hunters and the rest of the 90+% of people happy who don't hunt and look at deer as a nuisance.

As far as it being easier to hunt up here,the vast majority of people would disagree with that that.We have the lowest deer densities in the entire state and the lowest harvest rates.We also have the least amount of pressure and that's do to the percieved lack of deer.I personally don't think it's hard to find and kill deer in the NC part of the state but I have a pretty good understanding of what deer need,when they need it and how to adapt.My son and I have killed 9 deer this year between the two of us and none were killed in the same spots or where we had killed deer last year.Our local papers are full of editorials from angry hunters complaining about no deer.It's been the same thing for the past 15 years.If I had 20 acres to hunt and that was my only option,I would have most likely had a poor season.What I see is recovering habitat,bigger bucks,much bigger doe than just 10 years ago and no hunters.I've yet to find an area with food and cover and too few deer.Too few deer is a relative term depending what a person thinks is too few deer but it's not hard to find places that hold deer.Seeing them is another story.They don't move much because they have so many sanctuaries.In defense of those who say there's no deer,I actually understand why they can think that way because the deer are much better at avoiding people than we are at finding them.I imagine,based on the complaints from non-hunters that 5C still holds quite a few deer.I also imagine that as the season progresses,it's not all that hard for the deer to find safe places to hide where hunters can't get at them.I don't really see a way to fix that problem.From what I've witnessed the last few years,the entire northcentral part of the state needs more tags,not less.Hunters are not having an impact on the deer herd up here on a large scale.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rambofirstblood said:


> Sorry to hear that Joe, maybe you should have bought it.
> not an option?



Nope, the "deal" price was if you bought all of it together and that was 1mil....parceling it out resulted in 240k more 

Homestead 588K
7.25 acres - 212K
5.75 acres - 170K 
3.89 acres - 140K
3.79 acres - 130K 

Only one lot has road frontage (5.75), the others all are locked by other property owners.

Joe


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Nope, the "deal" price was if you bought all of it together and that was 1mil....parceling it out resulted in 240k more
> 
> Homestead 588K
> 7.25 acres - 212K
> 5.75 acres - 170K
> 3.89 acres - 140K
> 3.79 acres - 130K
> 
> Only one lot has road frontage (5.75), the others all are locked by other property owners.
> 
> Joe


Joe, was the link I posted the property? If so, that was a steal at $1 million.


----------



## Red Eye 81

dougell said:


> My son and I have killed 9 deer this year between the two of us .


I am not sure what I would do with 9 deer in 1 year. I have killed 4 deer in a year a couple of times (PA, 1 buck and 1 doe, and OH, 1 buck and 1 doe). Seems a little excessive.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Not sure if this is the property, but if it was, it might have been out of his price range. Beautiful property though.
> 
> https://patch.com/pennsylvania/phoe...or-paradise-features-miles-hiking-trails-farm



LOL...certainly out of my range, I'd need to hit the lottery...maybe even 2x...the property you've featured above is about 3-miles away and hunted by a small group who aren't really interested in adding anyone to it...I can't say I blame them...

Joe

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Heard it was a rainy opener that affected kill #. I agree not a matter of bear population.


That's what I thought it's usually the same weekend of NY opener and the weather there was less than favorable for most with rain and heavy winds, went cold to warm back down to freezing cold. Fortunately the guys in PA didn't have to deal with Sunday being worse than Saturday because they didn't get that option with their licenses lol


----------



## Mathias

See they DO have our best interested at heart....


----------



## nicko

I could see how hunters on our lease in Potter would complain about not seeing deer....especially when they pretty much hunt from their cars and ATVs and hunt with their vehicle in sight. 

Rain today so we opted to sleep in and get a sit down breakfast. It isn’t going to stop raining so we’ll just get wet. I’ll pack light and still hunt into the wind.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Sorry to hear about the property Joe. But you still have permission on the three other parcels so you’re not entirely shut out. I know it will take a while to swallow this pill but depending on what the new owner does with the homestead, those three parcels could become sanctuaries. If the hunters on the new homestead don’t have permission on your three parcels, it may work to your advantage.
> 
> If you have permission to hunt private property in SE Pennsylvania, hold onto it like a drowning man on a life preserver.


Nick, all three are landlocked by other private parcels, the homestead always served as the hub connecting them all...with permission on the homestead gone, not only would accessing the other small parcels be problematic, I couldn't imagine having to track etc...especially after being asked to remove my gear. I'll get a couple last sits in this week and then Sunday pull up with truck to haul all the gear away. I'll send the symbolic Christmas/Home-warming card with my contact info, but won't hold my breath waiting for the call..


----------



## TauntoHawk

Perry24 said:


> Joe, was the link I posted the property? If so, that was a steal at $1 million.


If only I could afford every "good deal" I saw just because it was a good deal


----------



## nicko

Red Eye 81 said:


> I am not sure what I would do with 9 deer in 1 year. I have killed 4 deer in a year a couple of times (PA, 1 buck and 1 doe, and OH, 1 buck and 1 doe). Seems a little excessive.



Some people eat all of them. I eat two deer a year by myself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck up there Nick...if you guys are going to be on the move - don't sell out on the Dwight Creek Side, deer like hunkering down in those creek bottoms...you have access to that gate too, same combo - I know the camps along that road think they own it...they don't, they're lease members just like you...they might not even be in....something different for you....


----------



## dougell

Red Eye 81 said:


> I am not sure what I would do with 9 deer in 1 year. I have killed 4 deer in a year a couple of times (PA, 1 buck and 1 doe, and OH, 1 buck and 1 doe). Seems a little excessive.


You can think what you want.We've killed deer in elk,clearfield,cameron and Wyoming counties.We've seen one hunter in the woods and only heard one close shot.We aren't negatively impacting the deer population anywhere.In fact,I'm willing to bet those were only deer shot this season in some of those spots.We killed between 8-12 deer every year and we'll continue to do so as long as we can buy the tags.3C where we hunted this past weekend was ridiculous.There was no mast crop,the fields have been harvested and nothing but invasive species are growing up there.My brother had about 50 acres logged two years ago because of the emerald ash borer.That part of his property is really thinned out and there's zero regeneration except grass and weeds.There's literally nothing for the deer to eat this year if we have a bad winter.It's getting DMAP'd for sure next year.Adding more deer to poor habitat is the dumbest thing you can do and that's what happened for decades across the northern tier and that's why there's less deer today


----------



## TauntoHawk

Red Eye 81 said:


> I am not sure what I would do with 9 deer in 1 year. I have killed 4 deer in a year a couple of times (PA, 1 buck and 1 doe, and OH, 1 buck and 1 doe). Seems a little excessive.


I'd assume eat them, that kid looks hungry in every single photo Dougell posts


----------



## Red Eye 81

nicko said:


> Some people eat all of them. I eat two deer a year by myself.


I guess so haha. I know the years I killed 4, by the 4th one I ended up supplying my in-laws with some meat, and thats OK I guess.



dougell said:


> You can think what you want.We've killed deer in elk,clearfield,cameron and Wyoming counties.We've seen one hunter in the woods and only heard one close shot.We aren't negatively impacting the deer population anywhere.In fact,I'm willing to bet those were only deer shot this season in some of those spots.We killed between 8-12 deer every year and we'll continue to do so as long as we can buy the tags.3C where we hunted this past weekend was ridiculous.There was no mast crop,the fields have been harvested and nothing but invasive species are growing up there.My brother had about 50 acres logged two years ago because of the emerald ash borer.That part of his property is really thinned out and there's zero regeneration except grass and weeds.There's literally nothing for the deer to eat this year if we have a bad winter.It's getting DMAP'd for sure next year.Adding more deer to poor habitat is the dumbest thing you can do and that's what happened for decades across the northern tier and that's why there's less deer today


I believe you, we used to hunt state ground around the Galeton area the last week of October. Sooooo many acres and so little hunters that time of year. We since traded the Potter county trip for a trip to Ohio on a small piece of private. I just can't imagine skinning and cutting up that many deer since I do my own. WOW. More power to you I guess.


----------



## dougell

Wild game is about all we eat and our deer supply usually runs out around Aug.I have a friend who only has one kidney and that one is going into renal failure.Money is really tight for him,he can't work or hunt much so I gave him two.We still have DMAP tags left and I'm gonna try to get out one afternoon this week to get him another one if I have the time.My son has a wrestling tournament in Huntington on saturday so I doubt we'll make it out but who knows.We still have the late season but that's very dependent on the weather plus I'm sure my son will want to chase birds with his dog most of the time.I don't really have to explain myself to anyone but what we kill is legal,none goes to waste and it affects no one.We love to hunt and we put our time in year round scouting and shooting to increase our chance of success.


----------



## dougell

Killing that many deer is a lot of work but I have a pretty good set-up.If I get a warm deer in,I can have it skinned and ready to vacuum seal in a little over an hour.I have two fridges in my garage dedicated to deer.If I'm pressed for time,I just quarter and bone them and then stick them in the fridge until I get to them.i


----------



## TauntoHawk

If you're putting the meat to lots of uses it's not hard to eat a chest freezer full, take care of some family and maybe a friend/church member in need on top of that and they go to good use. For me deer meat can end up as 

Steaks
Roasts
Cubes for stews
Straight plain ground meat burger
90/10 venison/bacon ground meat burger
Summer Sausage
Ring Bologna
meat for jerky and snack sticks
Breakfast sausage blended with pork
Mild Italian sausage blended with pork 

It can take a handful of deer to achieve all that and some of those things get eaten fast, I got a 3yr old that would eat steak and eggs everyday and her body weight in bologna if I allowed it. I also think its prudent if you desire to take that many deer to do it intelligently there's a big difference between shoot 6 does off the same 100acres compared to 6 deer spread across multiple counties or states and a mix of public, dmap, and private land.


----------



## dougell

In many cases,you really can't shoot more than two or three deer from a single property because each person can only get 2 dmap tags per property.I realize in 5C you can because you can just buy excess tags for that unit but it doesn't work that way up here.Allocations are low enough that non-residents don't even get a shot,let alone getting a second tag.My son and I started the year off with 2dmap tags each for some property owned by the conservation fund.The tags are good for about 5 different properties they own that are about 500acres/each.We barely scratched the surface on that property this year.I personally could care less how many deer on a particular piece of property.If I don't see prefered regeneration growing and the deer are hitting non-prefered species like beach and striped maple,there's too many deer,regardless of how many are there.I'll kill as many deer as I have tags for because the carrying capacity will continue to plummet if you don't reduce the herd.That's a fact and that's why the NC part of the state has to deal with such low deer densities now.People refused to shoot enough doe for decades.


----------



## Billy H

Chuckling at you Doug. Thinking your giving yourself a wee bit to much credit. Id be willing to bet you hunt the same 4 or 5 areas pretty consistently. Not that thats a bad thing.


----------



## dougell

Not even close Billy.We do hunt a DMAP area behind my property every year but it's worthless when there's a good mast crop because there's no oaks in there anymore and the deer vanish to find acorns when they drop.My son and I each killed a buck back there this year because the mast crop was poor. so the deer were still there.Otherwise,we primarily hunt several areas of state forests and multiple properties owned and DMAP'd by timber companies.Other than behind the house,every property we've hunted this year,I haven't hunted in close to 10 years.It's essentially thousands and thousands of acres of public land from here until you hit the NY Border.Places to hunt are endless.I primarily focus on areas that were timbered.Those areas are good from about three years after they're cut til they're about 10 years old and out of the reach of the deer.Once that happens,they turn into pole timber which is worthless deer habitat.The deer vanish at that point and it remains worthless for another 50 years.Because of that,I'm constantly having to adapt and change hunting locations.A good area one week can be completely worthless the next week as food sources change.I don't complain about low deer numbers or poor hunting conditions because I understand that and I constantly hunt different places.I can show you several places that were real honey holes 5 years ago but worthless today because the habitat constantly changes.I had a stand on the edge of a small clearcut that funneled along a ravine.With the right wind it was almost a guarantee that you'd have deer within range any morning or evening.I just took the stand down because now you can shoot 100 yards across it when 5 years ago,you could barely crawl through it.The deer no longer use it as a result.That would suck if it was one of the only places I had to hunt so it didn't hurt to abandon it.It wasn't too many tags,coyotes or bears that ruined it.It was nothing more than too many deer wiping it out and the natural progression from seedling to pole timber.I had another great spot that was owned by a timber company until DCNR bought it.The timber company raped huge areas before DCNR BOUGHT IT.That was about 6 years into the cut and it was a deer and grouse magnet.About four years ago,it started going downhill because the browse was getting out of the reach of the deer.It's a steep remote place that get's very little pressure but you won't find much sign in there now.I try to stay on top of where the timbering is going on and I focus on those areas.Browse,unlike mast is a consistant food source.


----------



## fap1800

That's the rub down here in the SE, Doug. My parents have owned their property for 20 plus years, putting up a house 10 years ago. The property was a solid producer early on and we took some good bucks off it. Had a lot of deer that would use it too. But over the past 5 years or so the deer have dwindled. The reason is that the only browse that's left is just around the house. There will be a couple does that hang around, but not nearly the numbers that frequented the area 15 or even 10 years ago. The property is now completely dependent upon mast and if the acorns suck, there aren't any deer. I finally convinced my father to allow me to clear some of the area, particularly an overgrown lot of Christmas trees that the deer loved when it was thick. Now you can see right through them. My intention this winter is to remove it, hinge around it and possibly throw in a plot in the hope to bring some deer back. I hunt the neighboring property across the road, but even now that spot is passing it's prime. It's been a frustrating season to say the least, but without access to other private properties or large tracts of public, the SRA hunter is pigeon holed to say the least.


----------



## dougell

Yep,things change constantly and the deer change with it.I'm not saying that an area can't get over hunted because it can,especially a small piece of habitat.I constantly hear people say the habitat where they hunt hasn't changed in 20 years.That's flat out impossible unless it was terrible to begin with.I grew up in Wyoming county which had a ton of agriculture.Around 1987,the hill behind my parents house was timbered heavily as well as across the road.When it started to grow back,the deer herd exploded.It was a slow day to see 40-50 deer.It actually got to the point where it was anti-climatic to kill a deer and it stayed that way throughout the 90's.My father,brother and I along with a few neighbors hunted it.We killed what we had tags for but the neighbors were farmers and they just hammered the deer.I'll bet you 30-40 deer a year were taken off a couple hundred acres and it never had an impact on how many deer were there from year to year.My father passed away in 1997 and I had a hard time going back to hunt.At that same time,my brother bought his own property and a couple of the neighbor's kids moved away.In short,a lot less deer started getting killed in that area.About 5 years after my father died,I got the nerve to go back and hunt those same hills again.It snowed the day I got there and I couldn't believe how much it changed.The clearcuts that you had to fight through were now open enough to shoot through and the number of tracks were a fraction of what they once were.The place turned to crap because the habitat just matured and the huge deer herd wiped out most of the good regeneration.It had nothing to do with killing too many deer.Had more deer been shot back in the 90's,the habitat would have been able to support more now.I'm not trying to say that pressure hasn't ruined some spots in 5C as I'm sure it has.All I'm saying is you can't always blame it on killing too many deer.More places have less deer today because not enough were shot.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Chuckling at you Doug. Thinking your giving yourself a wee bit to much credit. Id be willing to bet you hunt the same 4 or 5 areas pretty consistently. Not that thats a bad thing.


I'm not giving myself any credit.Hunting isn't a competition to me.My motivation these days is all about my son.I sat in a tree exactly 7 times all archery season because my son wanted to hunt pheasants.I carried a gun for a total of two hours because I have no desire to deal with any more dead deer than my kid will shoot.We spend the entire year walking the mountains looking for decent habitat and then we check those same spots before and during the season.It really isn't rocket science and it really doesn't take any type of special skills.You can believe what you want but we rarely kill deer in the same spots from year to year because the food sources change so fast.


----------



## dougell

Not saying that you do this Dougell but I sort of agree with Billy. How many guys go to "hunting camps" year after year and set up the same way? I would venture to say it is a lot and they usually manage to kill some deer. Lots of guys have large leases and probably have not walked even half of it let alone spent any significant time hunting it. They find a few honey holes on a large property or state land that can produce from year to year and concentrate efforts there.

Most guys hunt that way and that's why so many complain about no deer.Not many honey holes produce year in and year out because there's so many variable that change from year to year,which is exactly the point I was trying to make.The key to having consistent success up here is understanding what deer need,what's useless to them and then adapting.The guys hunting small properties in the SE don't have that option.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Said it many times....it’s all relative...work for some is fun for others....it takes work to be consistently successful, no matter here in SEPA or the big timber of the NC and NE regions...the work is certainly different in nature, but it’s still required...


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Not driving anybody into the ground ,just having a discussion. Doug and I go back and fourth here a lot and I think respect each other’s points of view.
> 
> I think Doug is smart enough to know where I am coming from.
> 
> As for you,eh not so much. Name calling is more your style but no worries you’ll grow.


I have no issue with you or your point of view.We'd probably be friends in the non cyber world.That said,it's often way too easy to take thinGs out of context when conversing through a keyboard.For the record,I'm not trying to say it's easy to kill deer in the SE EITHER.Your options are far too limited than I care for.Tough situation for everyone involved.


----------



## nick060200

The #1 reason I do this.


----------



## jacobh

Now we're talking Nick!!!!


----------



## full moon64

nick060200 said:


> The #1 reason I do this.


dude put that back on the grill its bleeding:jaw:


----------



## nick060200

full moon64 said:


> dude put that back on the grill its bleeding:jaw:


Lol. That would be a terrible unforgivable sin


----------



## Mathias

Delicious


----------



## TauntoHawk

Backstrap and fried eggs myself









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nick060200 said:


> The #1 reason I do this.


What is the sauce??


----------



## Polock21

Sure glad I took my rifle out with me this past Saturday instead of the hardcore bow. A doe came in with her left rear leg/hip broken. I suppose she was +/- 70 yards. Swift kill with the .270. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Polock21 said:


> Sure glad I took my rifle out with me this past Saturday instead of the hardcore bow. A doe came in with her left rear leg/hip broken. I suppose she was +/- 70 yards. Swift kill with the .270.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the doe! Where did you end up hunting?


----------



## nick060200

HNTRDAVE said:


> What is the sauce??


Bernaise


----------



## Polock21

Perry24 said:


> Congrats on the doe! Where did you end up hunting?


Thanks, Perry. Private property over in Millerstown. I have one more doe tag to use so I may put boots on state ground this Saturday. Congrats on your success too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

nick060200 said:


> Lol. That would be a terrible unforgivable sin


Amen, perfectly done, looks awesome..


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...certainly out of my range, I'd need to hit the lottery...maybe even 2x...the property you've featured above is about 3-miles away and hunted by a small group who aren't really interested in adding anyone to it...I can't say I blame them...
> 
> Joe
> 
> Joe


Until someone buys it and then they will want to include the new owner in on their gold mine hunting rights lol.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm just gonna leave this here

View attachment 6323391


----------



## dougell

Just out of curiosity,do any of you guys hunt around Kutztown?I don't even know how far that is from any of you.I have two buddy's that go down every year for the UBP doe hunt.According to them,they've gotten permission to hunt a huge amount of land and they both see and kill deer without doing any preseason scouting.They claim that particular area is loaded with deer and the farmers are begging them to kill more deer.


----------



## Mathias

We’re heading to Lancaster Friday.
Going to hit LAS while out there. If any of you local guys needs anything, let me know.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Just out of curiosity,do any of you guys hunt around Kutztown?I don't even know how far that is from any of you.I have two buddy's that go down every year for the UBP doe hunt.According to them,they've gotten permission to hunt a huge amount of land and they both see and kill deer without doing any preseason scouting.They claim that particular area is loaded with deer and the farmers are begging them to kill more deer.


I've threatened for the past 3-4 years to go to that. Long drive and something always seems to come up that weekend between two kids. Not to mention that I never feel ready for our opener, let alone weeks earlier.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Just out of curiosity,do any of you guys hunt around Kutztown?I don't even know how far that is from any of you.I have two buddy's that go down every year for the UBP doe hunt.According to them,they've gotten permission to hunt a huge amount of land and they both see and kill deer without doing any preseason scouting.They claim that particular area is loaded with deer and the farmers are begging them to kill more deer.


I do the UBP bowhunt most years.... missed it the last two because of wedding the same weekend. There are a lot of deer in certain areas and none on others. One thing is though if you participate in the UBP bowhunt you are not allowed to ask the owners for permission to comeback and hunt their property or to hunt bucks....or atleast that was the rule last time I was there, it may have changed. Its a great time and if you want to get after some bucks there is SGL walking distance from the campground.


----------



## dougell

From what I've been told,some of the farms are only able to be hunted that weekend because the farmers have friends and families hunting them.I'm not sure about being able to ask for permission but I'm pretty sure some of the farmers give the guys and open invite.I think they hunt over 1000 acres or something like that.I've never been to it but my two buddies wouldn't miss that weekend for anything.I've thought about going myself but it's never in the cards for me.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> We’re heading to Lancaster Friday.
> Going to hit LAS while out there. If any of you local guys needs anything, let me know.


Gonna shoot the Triax? Interested to hear your thoughts if you do on how it shoots for such a short A2A bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Hoping they have a 60lb’er. Several others I need to try too.


----------



## dougell

My son is wrestling junior high this year and has a tournament on saturday.He's been complaining about not being able to go all week so we went out for an hour before work.We were about ready to hang it up so he could get to school on time when he spotted two doe.He didn't have a rest and the shot was pretty far.She mule kicked at the shot but I thought he hit it back a little because he ran about 20 yards and stood there for about 10 seconds before walking off.We back strait out so I could get him to school on time and I just went out to try and find it.She was about 10 yards from where we last saw her.I unfortunately didn't have a knife in that coat so he can gut her and drag her out after wrestling practice.He still has one dmap tag left but I doubt he'll get a chance to use it.
View attachment 6323663


----------



## Spency

dougell said:


> My son is wrestling junior high this year and has a tournament on saturday.He's been complaining about not being able to go all week so we went out for an hour before work.We were about ready to hang it up so he could get to school on time when he spotted two doe.He didn't have a rest and the shot was pretty far.She mule kicked at the shot but I thought he hit it back a little because he ran about 20 yards and stood there for about 10 seconds before walking off.We back strait out so I could get him to school on time and I just went out to try and find it.She was about 10 yards from where we last saw her.I unfortunately didn't have a knife in that coat so he can gut her and drag her out after wrestling practice.He still has one dmap tag left but I doubt he'll get a chance to use it.
> View attachment 6323663


Doug.....congrats to you and Jordan, looks like a memorable season so far. I just realized you're the guy I was talking to and shooting beside at the range Friday morning after Thanksgiving. I had the Kimber rifle. It was nice meeting you and its a small world!


----------



## dougell

Wow,it is a small world.Thanks,he lives for this stuff and had a pretty decent season.


----------



## PAbigbear

Does​ anyone have a guess what is wrong with this guys guts? He shed his left side sometime between Sunday night and yesterday morning as well.

View attachment 6323945


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Does​ anyone have a guess what is wrong with this guys guts? He shed his left side sometime between Sunday night and yesterday morning as well.
> 
> View attachment 6323945
> View attachment 6323945



Hernia....

Joe


----------



## Meister

Ohio guy here. Been at a new house in slippery rock. 70 yards from game lands. Hows hunting around the area? Incredible looking hunting ground where I've been. Saw a few orange vests on the way in this morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Meister said:


> Ohio guy here. Been at a new house in slippery rock. 70 yards from game lands. Hows hunting around the area? Incredible looking hunting ground where I've been. Saw a few orange vests on the way in this morning.


Not nearly as bad as it is further east...some good hunting there; especially if you're willing to get off the beaten paths from the lots (lol)


----------



## vonfoust

Meister said:


> Ohio guy here. Been at a new house in slippery rock. 70 yards from game lands. Hows hunting around the area? Incredible looking hunting ground where I've been. Saw a few orange vests on the way in this morning.


Not far from Moraine State Park, good archery hunting there until they start throwing pheasants out. You will need to adjust accordingly. Stay away from there during rifle season, that place seems to bring out PA's finest for two weeks.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Meister said:


> Ohio guy here. Been at a new house in slippery rock. 70 yards from game lands. Hows hunting around the area? Incredible looking hunting ground where I've been. Saw a few orange vests on the way in this morning.



I am very local to where you are at. There is very good deer hunting in the area. As mentioned before Moraine State Park afters a good chunk of public land up. Quite a few game lands around as well for other public options. Knocking on doors will probably get you on some private ground as well. Great hunting in the entire area! The deer herd is in good shape here!


----------



## TRex18

full moon64 said:


> dude put that back on the grill its bleeding:jaw:


yummy.


----------



## jtkratzer

Connected with a doe last night for my first harvest with a recurve. Buck pictures in general, but especially day time pictures dropped off dramatically on a local property, so I decided to fill my first tag of the season on a doe. Perfect shot at 11 yards on her as she was quartering away. Down in seconds, heard her crash and had about a 3-5 minute track job with an awesome blood trail within about 25 yards of the shot. Didn't get a pass through. I think I might have hit the offside shoulder as the arrow was broken in three places and the 75 gr brass insert was bent so bad it won't unscrew from the broadhead. Went in yesterday afternoon with sticks and stand on my back and was very grateful for the opportunity with minutes to go before it was too dark to shoot using the arrow tip for aiming.


----------



## dougell

A DEER WITH A RECURVE IS A TRUE ACCOMPLISHMENT.Well done.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> A DEER WITH A RECURVE IS A TRUE ACCOMPLISHMENT.Well done.


Thanks, Doug. I was pumped. Shot a recurve for the first time on July 16th this year. Having a blast with it. Shot a league this fall and with the progress I made, I signed up for a local tournament for next weekend and the Lancaster Archery Classic in the barebow division for both. Maybe a bit optimistic, but last night, I plunked down the money for indoor nationals in February. I'm starting to think I may not shoot a compound again for a long, long time.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

jtkratzer said:


> Thanks, Doug. I was pumped. Shot a recurve for the first time on July 16th this year. Having a blast with it. Shot a league this fall and with the progress I made, I signed up for a local tournament for next weekend and the Lancaster Archery Classic in the barebow division for both. Maybe a bit optimistic, but last night, I plunked down the money for indoor nationals in February. I'm starting to think I may not shoot a compound again for a long, long time.


Great job on the doe! Especially with a recurve! I killed a doe last night with my new Bowtech and thought I was accomplishing something but you sir are a true archer. Good luck on getting your buck!


----------



## jtkratzer

3 Blade Rage said:


> Great job on the doe! Especially with a recurve! I killed a doe last night with my new Bowtech and thought I was accomplishing something but you sir are a true archer. Good luck on getting your buck!


Congrats! Always mice to break in the bow. I went to a recurve to make me work harder for scouting. Only been serious about archery hunting since the 2014 season. Had success, but all deer were shot between 30-35 yards. I wanted to get closer. The recurve would force me to do that or have to watch deer walk by our of range. I’m still looking for my first with the flintlock.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I understand! I bought a recurve but don't have the time I feel that I need to shoot it confidently! I would shoot a great group and thought I had it figured out and pull my arrows and was lucky to hit the target 2 out of three arrows. Lol I do enjoy hunting with the Clinton and when you do get one it is amazing the damage a 50 cal. will do on a deer. Good luck!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats, that's no easy task.
I have a longbow ordered. Should take delivery in the Spring, excited.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

We went down swinging yesterday. Got out about 10:30am while it was still raining expecting to get wet. As we drove in and I got out of the truck, we rolled up on the biggest flock of turkeys I have ever seen i my life. There were at least 70 of them. Crazy to see.

We put in more mileage on our feet and even though I wasn't looking forward to it, I decided to make another 1/2 mile trek back into the new area I found back in November. Walking in, I had a doe bust out of the clearcut trailed by two bucks, the last one a nice one. Took an investigative walk and bumped two more doe on their feet that I think I probably bumped. And I found a freshly built elevated shooting platform about 6.5 feet high topped with a plastic manufactured shooting house. There are four wheeler trails but none that looked big enough to accomodate whatever equipment would be needed to get it in there. I assume those blinds come in pieces. I can't see how it would get where it was otherwise. Best thing about this spot is I only see two hunters on foot in it and two ATVs driving through. Aside from them, I had it all to myself.

I've come to the conclusion that most guys that hunt this property just drive around in their trucks and quads and hunt within sight of their vehicles. Of all the stands that are set up on this lease, I have yet to see anybody sitting in any of them over the course of three seasons.


----------



## nicko

Way to go kratzer. I have a Bear recurve that is two years older than me and in great shape and I bought it hoping to see if I could get comfortable enough to hunt with it. That definitely won't be happening.


----------



## goathillinpa

I also have a recurve that I hope to take to the woods next year.


----------



## bghunter7311

I grew up hunting Pa most of my life and it still holds a special place for me. The Pa game commission says there are still plenty of deer We/I just need to get better at hunting. I must have been a hell of a hunter 20 years ago as a 12 year old? I now no longer know how to hunt but only in Pa as soon as I cross the state line these skills return. I have been blessed with the opportunity to travel and hunt all over the US and the state of Pa is one of if not the most mismanaged states in the US. 

I could write an entire book on this and compare the public land and overall mismanagement to other states all over the country but the PGC does nothing of value to help hunters, manage the resources or wildlife within the state.


----------



## Mathias

Outside of the too long seasons in the special regulations areas, I think they do a pretty good job.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Outside of the too long seasons in the special regulations areas, I think they do a pretty good job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt, do you get to hunt out of state often? I wonder if your opinion will change now that you have a direct connection to TN? Just to see how other states things different, not necessarily suggesting "better", just "different".

I believe the biggest problem in PA is simply the shear number of hunters...I myself often report significant decline in seeing hunters and I enjoy great privilege of hunting from Delco to Potter and many other counties in between....HOWEVER, license sales would indicate we are still one of top hunted states in the Country. It really is just impossible to please or even simply appease that many and for so many, we feel our contribution to the cause via license and tag purchase elevates our thoughts/opinions above others, believe me, I've been there myself...there are differences of opinions on everything from antler restrictions and orange requirements to crossbows, wmu boundaries, tag allocations, season lengths, etc.... never really going to get consensus on those issues with a group this size, heck I can't even get it within my own family hunting group.

just my .02....


----------



## Mathias

Joe, I'm looking forward to food plot work next Spring, them hunting later in Tennessee. Not sure that the private land exposure will shed much light upon their game dept....
I agree, the sheer number of hunters in PA is a problem. Every time I hear the number is down I do my best attempt at a cartwheel 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

It's a double edged sword. Every time hunter numbers drop I selfishly think more opportunity for me. Then I remember that as a voting block there is very little that hunters can do and it gets worse as time goes on. PA Outdoor News had an article this week about how few state representatives hunt any more. That's disconcerting. 

Jkratzer great job! A recurve deer is an accomplishment. Every year I say I'm going to spend the time to get proficient with a stickbow and it hasn't happened yet. My hat is off to you.


----------



## dougell

Pa could do a lot of things different.I feel the mentored youth restrictions are way to restrictive.FO requirements could be streamlined,a longer bear season would be possible,a longer archery season,sunday hunting and the list could go on forever.Pa is very slow to react to change but in my experience it get's better a little at a time.I started hunting in 1980.Back then you were lucky to get a doe tag,if you killed a deer with a bow you were done,we didn't have an archery season during the rut and turkeys were just starting to spread out to be a viable species to hunt.Seeing a bear was also a monumental occasion.Small game was much better but as habitat changed,farming practices changed and predators increases,it started to slip.Fast forward 37 years later.We have more public land than ever and opportunities I never would have dreamed possible in 1980.You can hunt deer for almost three months strait and kill multiple deer.Turkey hunting is now world class and the opportunity to kill a bear or a true trophy buck has never been better.I killed a 4" spike as a 12 year old,followed by 5 or 6 years of three pointers.I think I killed 6 squirrels and one lone rabbit that year.My 12 year old just killed his 21st deer yesterday,close to 20 pheasants already this year and killed his 7th gobbler.Anyone who thinks the hunting in Pa sucks really isn't taking advantage of the opportunities we have.The PGC is far from perfect but I'll take an independent agency any day over one run by politicians who don't have a clue about wildlife management.There are very few states who's hunters aren't screaming for more deer and dreaming up the same conspiracy theories that float around this state.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> There are very few states who's hunters aren't screaming for more deer and dreaming up the same conspiracy theories that float around this state.


This is true...


----------



## fap1800

Giving it another go with the boy. That’s one of my orange vests. A correctly sized one is on Santa’s list as well as some real hunting boots. Lol!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to the young man I'll be looking for hero pics!!


----------



## dougell

jtkratzer said:


> Congrats! Always mice to break in the bow. I went to a recurve to make me work harder for scouting. Only been serious about archery hunting since the 2014 season. Had success, but all deer were shot between 30-35 yards. I wanted to get closer. The recurve would force me to do that or have to watch deer walk by our of range. I’m still looking for my first with the flintlock.


A deer with a recurve is something special but a flintlock isn't far off.I personally think hunting with a flintlock is the ultimate challenge,way more challenging than using a compound.


----------



## Ebard22

I absolutely love flintlock hunting. Not as much as a good rut archery hunt but if I have fresh snow and my Lyman in hand i'm basically about as happy as a pig in mud.


----------



## Jerald Barris

fap1800 said:


> Giving it another go with the boy. That’s one of my orange vests. A correctly sized one is on Santa’s list as well as some real hunting boots. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That the sniper 370? Bought one for my boy for Xmas. You like it?


----------



## PAbigbear

Ebard22 said:


> I absolutely love flintlock hunting. Not as much as a good rut archery hunt but if I have fresh snow and my Lyman in hand i'm basically about as happy as a pig in mud.


Me too. I can't hit anything but I sure have fun.


----------



## bamsdealer

jtkratzer said:


> Connected with a doe last night for my first harvest with a recurve. Buck pictures in general, but especially day time pictures dropped off dramatically on a local property, so I decided to fill my first tag of the season on a doe. Perfect shot at 11 yards on her as she was quartering away. Down in seconds, heard her crash and had about a 3-5 minute track job with an awesome blood trail within about 25 yards of the shot. Didn't get a pass through. I think I might have hit the offside shoulder as the arrow was broken in three places and the 75 gr brass insert was bent so bad it won't unscrew from the broadhead. Went in yesterday afternoon with sticks and stand on my back and was very grateful for the opportunity with minutes to go before it was too dark to shoot using the arrow tip for aiming.


That's awesome! I'm still waiting for my first. Got a 50 lb recurve last spring and thought I was ready for last season. Missed 3 last year all inside of 20 yds. Kills came with my compound, but had some good opportunities with my recurve. I think the biggest problem is I wasn't prepared to shoot out of a stand. I was fine elevated from my deck, but found I had to maneuver my bow so not to hit my stand or leg on close shots. I've yet to take it out this year as I haven't shot it as much but plan to more next year.

I did manage to get my first flintlock deer on a stalk in the snow last year... that was as much fun as I've had in a long time. Tested my skills. Required a long track job and follow up shot. She was still alive several hours after hitting her with a round ball through one lung and brisket. I've had my flintlock for 20 years, just never spent much time in the woods with it. took it out maybe once every few years but that will change moving forward.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Shot at a doe 3 yrs ago with the flintlock. I tried to put my bullet past a small y fork in a small tree...the delay before it went off was a bit longer than I anticipated......and I moved a lil. Doe ran off unscathed but the that branch had a helluva hole in it.
Should have taken a pic for scrap book.:wink:

A disabled friend of the family got lucky on his 1st buck this week. A few guys did some pushing for him that turned up nothing. He got home a bit later and went to his treestand, wasn't in it 15 minutes and a 7pt came by.

A friend of my brother-in-law got a 7pt the 1st day of rifle. It had part of an arrow with a lighted nock in it next to the spine. No problem with that area but had gangrene between the shoulder and neck from remnants of a shattered broadhead. He got a new tag issued and was out this past saturday. Was doing something on his cellphone and had an 8pt sneak in on him...ended up missing it.

Hunted my archery spot for the 1st time since rifle came in...with the bow today. This morning I was in my spot ,settled in by 6am...better part of an hour till daylight. Daylight arrived and brought no deer activity. This afternoon, with the overcast skies and snow showers, it got dark earlier. With a few minutes of light left a button came by me....shortly after him, 2 doe. 1 was another fawn but ran out of light before I could determine the size of the 3rd.


----------



## smithja1042

PAbigbear said:


> Me too. I can't hit anything but I sure have fun.


Haha you and me both I’ve only ever killed a buck and a doe flintlok. But man have I missed them, or just flashpan or just nothing at all. This was a great hunt me and my dad had when I harvested this Guy last day.


----------



## nicko

Two days of gun season left. I’ll get out on Saturday morning with the vile thunder stick and then it’s time to gear up for the post Christmas season. Anybody else looking forward to the late season?


----------



## Ebard22

AjPUNISHER said:


> Shot at a doe 3 yrs ago with the flintlock. I tried to put my bullet past a small y fork in a small tree...the delay before it went off was a bit longer than I anticipated......and I moved a lil. Doe ran off unscathed but the that branch had a helluva hole in it.
> Should have taken a pic for scrap book.:wink:
> 
> A disabled friend of the family got lucky on his 1st buck this week. A few guys did some pushing for him that turned up nothing. He got home a bit later and went to his treestand, wasn't in it 15 minutes and a 7pt came by.
> 
> A friend of my brother-in-law got a 7pt the 1st day of rifle. It had part of an arrow with a lighted nock in it next to the spine. No problem with that area but had gangrene between the shoulder and neck from remnants of a shattered broadhead. He got a new tag issued and was out this past saturday. Was doing something on his cellphone and had an 8pt sneak in on him...ended up missing it.
> 
> Hunted my archery spot for the 1st time since rifle came in...with the bow today. This morning I was in my spot ,settled in by 6am...better part of an hour till daylight. Daylight arrived and brought no deer activity. This afternoon, with the overcast skies and snow showers, it got dark earlier. With a few minutes of light left a button came by me....shortly after him, 2 doe. 1 was another fawn but ran out of light before I could determine the size of the 3rd.


Is that the Lyman deer stalker? my dad and i got factory rejects due to small cracks in the stock about 7 years ago and i love it. I would put it up against a Thompson or Traditions any day. Plus they are way easier to carry.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Two days of gun season left. I’ll get out on Saturday morning with the vile thunder stick and then it’s time to gear up for the post Christmas season. Anybody else looking forward to the late season?


I’m looking forward to taking the bow out after Christmas. Filled my buck tag up in Potter, have a doe tag or 2 for 5c.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Two days of gun season left. I’ll get out on Saturday morning with the vile thunder stick and then it’s time to gear up for the post Christmas season. Anybody else looking forward to the late season?


I’ll be out late season. 
Looks like snow overnight, if so I’ll hunt tomorrow morning if for no other reason than the beauty of it.
Never took a late season doe at my place upstate, hope to this year.


----------



## nicko

Yep, looking like snow is going to start at daybreak tomorrow. Finally some cold weather.


----------



## 138104

Was supposed to be out today, but got the stomach bug. My body is doing some vile things!

I hope to feel better tomorrow so I can get my son out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Likely my last sit on this property....3 small buck passed at first light, oblivious to my presence...likely take a doe if I get the chance as my secretary's family could use the meat...bittersweet morning for sure....

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Yep, looking like snow is going to start at daybreak tomorrow. Finally some cold weather.


Diving into a new spot tomorrow that’s so thick, I have to walk through the creek to get to a spot where I doubt I’ll be able to even shoot 12 yards. Good recurve range there. Still have my buck tag and a doe tag for that area. Property owner wants a few deer thinned out, so I’ll take either that present a shot.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Likely my last sit on this property....3 small buck passed at first light, oblivious to my presence...likely take a doe if I get the chance as my secretary's family could use the meat...bittersweet morning for sure....
> 
> Joe


Hope you can close it with a filled tag Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Hope you can close it with a filled tag Joe.


Done....20 yard shot, 45 yard recovery, secretary's husband picked her up about 20-mins ago....closing this chapter in Chester County...

too bad I couldn't convince Ty to come out this morning, he would have had 20-yard shot at any one of the three smaller buck that came by, all would have been nice for a first archery buck. Won't be able to get out tomorrow, but my cousin is planning to hunt the AM, and then we'll roll in Sunday morning to remove all of our gear.


----------



## fap1800

Jerald Barris said:


> That the sniper 370? Bought one for my boy for Xmas. You like it?


Yes it is. I️ bought it last year for him at Gander for Christmas for $240 on sale IIRC. There’s a good review on it in the xbow forum. Great xbow for the money. Aluminum rail. It really throws them in there. My son can stack them at 30. The telescoping stock is another great feature for him. He’ll be able to use for the next few years until he becomes proficient enough with Diamond Atomic. My only suggestion would be to upgrade your bolts. The ones that come with it aren’t that great. I️ went with Black Eagle Executioners and they seem to fly great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Done....20 yard shot, 45 yard recovery, secretary's husband picked her up about 20-mins ago....closing this chapter in Chester County...
> 
> too bad I couldn't convince Ty to come out this morning, he would have had 20-yard shot at any one of the three smaller buck that came by, all would have been nice for a first archery buck. Won't be able to get out tomorrow, but my cousin is planning to hunt the AM, and then we'll roll in Sunday morning to remove all of our gear.


Way to end it on a high note, Joe. I'm sure it's bittersweet for sure.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Joe. And a good deed to boot.


----------



## Mathias

Well done Joe, you're such a great guy!

Stopped at LAS. Shot the Triax, they had a lot of 60lb'ers. Sweet bow. I wanted to shoot the new Prime and the std Bowtech Realm. Neither in house.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Well done Joe, you're such a great guy!
> 
> Stopped at LAS. Shot the Triax, they had a lot of 60lb'ers. Sweet bow. I wanted to shoot the new Prime and the std Bowtech Realm. Neither in house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


What did you think of the short A2A? Just curious if it held nicely at full draw. I normally like a longer bow...around 32", but the Triax looks pretty sharp.


----------



## rambofirstblood

12-Ringer said:


> Done....20 yard shot, 45 yard recovery, secretary's husband picked her up about 20-mins ago....closing this chapter in Chester County...
> 
> too bad I couldn't convince Ty to come out this morning, he would have had 20-yard shot at any one of the three smaller buck that came by, all would have been nice for a first archery buck. Won't be able to get out tomorrow, but my cousin is planning to hunt the AM, and then we'll roll in Sunday morning to remove all of our gear.


congrats Joe


----------



## Skelly

Hunted a mountain in bradford co yesterday. Hiked in about 2 miles through the thickest mountain laurel I've experienced and ended up setting up near a bedding area with rubs. Had a buck at 3 yards staring at me through the brush, he gave me a perfect quartering away shot at 11 yards and I passed (after clicking the safety on and off a few times). I was hunting with a gun and he was a very small 6 point. My buddy gave me crap about not shooting because he says its pretty tough to kill deer up there without a drive. I feel like I've put in too much work to settle on a young one for my first buck. Overall it was a great experience.


----------



## bamsdealer

Got a lot of exercise today. Spent about 5 hours on my feet. Didn't see another hunter, but there seemed to be a car or two at each pull off on my way home. Never saw a tail. I walked a good ways and picked off a few ticks just to check two late season buck bedding areas that don't see much pressure.

I'll probably sit private archery only tomorrow just to see some snow. I'd love if it was late season and i could put on some miles in fresh snow with my flintlock, but have no desire to be in the orange army on the last saturday.


----------



## jacobh

1st timebout in 3 weeks or so. Saw one 4 other that was it.


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> What did you think of the short A2A? Just curious if it held nicely at full draw. I normally like a longer bow...around 32", but the Triax looks pretty sharp.


Honestly not enough shots to answer that definitively. I was happy to shoot a true 60# bow, held nicely, quiet, vibe and movement free. Surely would be a sweet hunting bow.
The new RR Forest is nice, as is the SITKA EVII or the Sub-Alpine.
I’m waiting for my local shop to get them in.

Going to sit in the am, hoping for a fat doe.....or better.


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> Two days of gun season left. I’ll get out on Saturday morning with the vile thunder stick and then it’s time to gear up for the post Christmas season. Anybody else looking forward to the late season?


Nick , I am looking forward to the late season . I just hope we have some snow on the ground.


----------



## LetThemGrow

It's been a rewarding week with my 10yr old son and his first mentored youth season. After our trials in the early October days, we started hitting most nights after school. All we could seem to get in his range the first 5 days were antlerless; after Saturday, just fawns. He kept a positive outlook, enjoying the cool moments of watching turkeys and various other critters in the woods. But we both knew that we were there to try and get him his first deer. 

Wednesday night as the clock raced toward 5 and all we had seen were 3 fawns, a lone deer stepped out 50 yards away. Quickly identifying her as a doe, we readied the shooting stick for a standing shot. Initial inspection showed blood and white hair, and a decent blood trail led to his first deer 40 yards later. He was ecstatic. "I can't stop smiling" he said back at the house later. Little did we know his season wasn't over yet!

View attachment 6326535


Thursday night we hiked up further on the hillside, choosing a spot where we could see almost 100 yards. As usual, a button buck was our first sighting, passing by at 40 yards. A doe and fawns passed by just at edge of our visibility. And then we heard something coming, and watched a yearling spike cross above us. We scrambled to stand and let him use the nearest tree for a prop. After stopping him several times with a grunt, the angle was never right for a shot. Finally, the spike turned to face my grunting, presenting a 60 yard neck shot. He squeezed off the shot and dropped him on the spot. More grins. More high fives. More shaking legs for both of us. 

View attachment 6326537


PA may have its share of issues, but the opportunity for him to do something I couldn't is very appreciated. I can eat tag soup and still say I had an awesome year!!


----------



## nicko

Congrats to you and your son LTG. The future of hunting. Hopefully he is hooked for life.


----------



## Billy H

Nice post LTG. it’s been a lot of years since my son killed his first. It’s always just as rewarding if not more for dad than it is for son.


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats to you both, LTG!


----------



## Mathias

No better feeling than that LTG, congrats!


----------



## nicko

Getting ready to head into the woods for the last hunt until after Christmas. Good luck and safe hunting to everybody getting out today.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck.
Heading out shortly.
Accu-weather strikes again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats to you both LTG, awesome experience!

Good luck t everyone getting out today.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u and your son LTG


----------



## bamsdealer

Great story. Congrats! I'm taking my bow out after we have some snow on the ground. Not sure if I'll sit or do some still hunting.


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats LTG. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fap1800

Great story, LTG and congrats to your son. I’m hoping to get my son on a deer in the late season. He’s been hit or miss this season. Sometimes he’s all gung ho to go out and other times he’s indifferent. I’m not forcing it as he’s only 8, but I️ have some hunted related gifts for the Christmas tree so hopefully that lights a bit of a fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jasonk0519 said:


> I saw this on pa Rut reports Facebook page so I figured I would share. This poor girl must be sick to her stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I saw on Instagram that the young girl got her rack back on this buck. No story about the recovery though

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Glad to hear she got her buck back. Hope the POS gets busted


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks for the kind words guys! Debating one last sit in the snow tonight. This morning I found the last known mature buck on cam dead from an errant rifle shot...sorta took the wind out of my sails. He's the goofy looking 4yr old 5pt in this video...he and I played cat and mouse last 2 days of archery season...walked away with less than 30 minutes of shooting time left. 

View attachment 6327025


----------



## jasonk0519

TauntoHawk said:


> I saw on Instagram that the young girl got her rack back on this buck. No story about the recovery though
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm so glad to hear she got it back. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> I saw on Instagram that the young girl got her rack back on this buck. No story about the recovery though
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Was reported on WTAE this morning too. I haven't found the story yet but my wife said she saw it this morning.


----------



## jacobh

Well glad season is over for now. Maybe deer will start coming back. Just found out the farm across the street let mennonites in hunting explains the lack of deer around me now


----------



## Billy H

Walked a property this morning wit the fresh snow. Learned a couple things about the place.


----------



## Mathias

I was happy to see one of the big guys I last saw 3 weeks ago yesterday. Gives me hope for a late season score.
I heard more shots, thankfully none close, the last half hour yesterday than I did the rest of my time in stand this gun season.


----------



## Forest1964

LetThemGrow said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys! Debating looking at Diet Probe for one last sit in the snow tonight. This morning I found the last known mature buck on cam dead from an errant rifle shot...sorta took the wind out of my sails. He's the goofy looking 4yr old 5pt in this video...he and I played cat and mouse last 2 days of archery season...walked away with less than 30 minutes of shooting time left.
> 
> View attachment 6327025


Not much left! Also, what camera was used for that footage? looks nice quality.


----------



## full moon64

Hope everyone has a Safe and Happy Holidays :thumbs_up..Im getting ready late season..Dave


----------



## LetThemGrow

Forest1964 said:


> Not much left! Also, what camera was used for that footage? looks nice quality.


I use Browning FHD models, Spec Ops and Recon Force.


----------



## Mathias

Another Tennessee buck.
View attachment 6328221


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 6328223



Here's one of my hit list bucks one of our guys got in Md Friday!!! Still got some big ines on cam though


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Another Tennessee buck.
> View attachment 6328221
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


something too look forward too:darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> something too look forward too:darkbeer:


Yes, indeed.
I’m impressed with the quality, and quantity of bucks on their farm.


----------



## 13third

One of our hit list bucks. 19 1/2" inside 4 1/4" bases. We scored him at 140 2/8". State game lands buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats to you and your boy LTG!*


Out friday evening with the bow didn't see a deer...2nd goose egg since the beginning of archery season. Saw and took some pics of a bbuck that didn't beat the train while crossing the track...yummy.

Saturday I took the bow out again. I heard 24 shots across the entire surrounding area by about 10am. 10:35, I had 2 doe quietly walk in from a totally unexpected direction, almost in bow range before I was sure it was deer or could see them yet. Lead doe had me busted and ended up blowing out of there. Don't know how, but my dad ended up missing 1 of them with the rifle. Fast forward till around noon...the farmers group gathered on the property across the road and pushed it out. About an hour and a half later the drive was over. 19 more shots heard, all directly related to the drivers/standers and a surrounding property or 2. Four doe and a buck killed as a result. Only 1 large doe came our way and I only heard it in passing. About the same time the drive had started it began to snow...by 2 o'clock there was a good coating on the ground.

At around 2:30pm a lone doe came walking through where I had expected a deer to travel and I put an arrow through her at 24yds. She went about 40yds in the right direction and was down. I say right direction because she went closer to road. With the fresh snow she was an easy drag the rest of the 60yds or so towards the road and an easy retrieval pickup. I found it strange my dad wanted to quit for the day after that with almost 2 hours of light left, but that's what we did.

Heard about 47 shots all day. Saw 3 doe and my dad saw 2 doe. Didn't see that many hunters out...with the exception of that drive and it's shot's, about 28 shots for the rest of the area was a rather quiet last day of rifle season in those parts.

Almost to the family butchering garage shortly before 5pm we saw 12 deer in a field close to the road...we stopped and watched the young of the year playfully jumping around in their 1st snow for a few minutes before continuing to the garage. They were a refreshing sight to see and put a smile on our faces as the closing minutes of rifle season neared!

As we finished up my doe my brother-in-law and his buddy pulled in. They experienced no snow and had a mostly sunny day. Other hunters pushed the farm and then the area they were hunting but they saw only a lone doe briefly.

Time to see if 1 of the bucks I had an encounter with in archery made it through rifle season and put a cam or 2 back out. I haven't yet started x-mas shopping either...I think I, should be shot!:wink:



Ebard22 said:


> Is that the Lyman deer stalker? my dad and i got factory rejects due to small cracks in the stock about 7 years ago and i love it. I would put it up against a Thompson or Traditions any day. Plus they are way easier to carry.


...Traditions


----------



## dougell

Fantastic LTG.There is nothing in this world that compares to sharing the woods with an enthusiastic kid who at that moment,wouldn't want to be anywhere else than right there.You've just entered the most fulfilling journey of your life.Best of Luck.

My son had his first Junior high wrestling tournament this past saturday so we figured the day was a wash.It went a little faster than I figured so we jumped in the trck and beat feet home to try and get in the last half hour r so of the season.Jordan threw his hunting cloths on over his sweats and we raced about 5 minutes up the road to a DMAP unit owned by the conservation fund.We headed in to a huge steep ravine that had two huge clearcuts on both sides.It was only a 10 minute walk to get him set up where he could see pretty far through some pines.The light snow cover revealed fresh tracks so he plopped down in the bottom and I got above him with no rifle to see if I could stir something up.I found a log to sit on and just soaked in the fading light as I reflected on how lucky we are.It was eerily quiet and I didn't expect much but missing the last afternoon was a tough pill to swallow so I started back down the hill to call it a season.I didn't walk 10 yards when I heard the familiar bark of Jordan's .308.When he saw me approach,he gave me a thumbs up so I knew we had some work to get a deer out of that ravine.
View attachment 6328775
The last day is always bitter sweet.By the time we got to the deer,it was almost pitch black so I had to wait til we got home to take a picture.


----------



## PAbigbear

View attachment 6329385


This is the last picture I got of this guy. I saw him 3 times during archery season. Had him at 31 yards on a rainy, windy night and couldn't get him stopped in my shooting lane. He was pretty bold and I'd imagine that's what led to him getting shot during gun season. I never heard a score but I would say low 150's. Not too bad for a state forest land buck.


----------



## Mathias

Moved a ladder stand today for late season. As soon as I undid the ratchet strap securing it to the tree, it stood up. Didn't realize there was that much torque on it. I hung there trying to reach the tree, seemed like minutes, but only seconds I'm sure. I knew I was going down, not a good feeling, lol. I took my feet off the steps and tried to slide down... over she went. Later there dazed, took stock and was happy to be injury free. Another lesson learned.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Moved a ladder stand today for late season. As soon as I undid the ratchet strap securing it to the tree, it stood up. Didn't realize there was that much torque on it. I hung there trying to reach the tree, seemed like minutes, but only seconds I'm sure. I knew I was going down, not a good feeling, lol. I took my feet off the steps and tried to slide down... over she went. Later there dazed, took stock and was happy to be injury free. Another lesson learned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


wow glad your ok,,things happen so quickly..


----------



## jacobh

Yea I hate ladder stands for that reason alone. Glad your ok. If u ever need a hand In not far from u


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow...glad you made out on Matt!!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Count that as one of your 9 lives Matt. Glad it wasn’t worse.


----------



## ernieball33

That's a scary feeling. I had that happen to me this year while putting in a 22 foot ladder stand for my dad. I was on the top step when it let loose and what saved me was my harness. I take two or three of the Hunter Safety System Rope-Style Tree Straps and hook them together. I'll use as many as i need to get it around the base of the tree when I'm on the ground. Then I hook them to my harness as a giant lineman's belt and I tighten them as I go up. I am sure there somewhere in the fine print it mentions not using multiple straps together, but it's worth the shot and it certainly saved me from a pretty bad injury (or worse) this year. I was able to grab both sides of the rope at my waist and wrestle the stand back against the tree. It was by far my scariest moment setting stands and I have set many.



Mathias said:


> Moved a ladder stand today for late season. As soon as I undid the ratchet strap securing it to the tree, it stood up. Didn't realize there was that much torque on it. I hung there trying to reach the tree, seemed like minutes, but only seconds I'm sure. I knew I was going down, not a good feeling, lol. I took my feet off the steps and tried to slide down... over she went. Later there dazed, took stock and was happy to be injury free. Another lesson learned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Moved a ladder stand today for late season. As soon as I undid the ratchet strap securing it to the tree, it stood up. Didn't realize there was that much torque on it. I hung there trying to reach the tree, seemed like minutes, but only seconds I'm sure. I knew I was going down, not a good feeling, lol. I took my feet off the steps and tried to slide down... over she went. Later there dazed, took stock and was happy to be injury free. Another lesson learned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Wow, glad you are ok. Did it not have the straps around the tree and the bar? I've had a couple move on me but never actually fall. The straps and bar held just enough for me to get down.


----------



## Matt Musto

Glad you are OK Matt, scary......
Congrats to everyone that put a tag on a deer in the rifle season, gun or bow, and great job guys getting their kids on deer this season. I hope to get my son on something in the late bow season with his crossbow. I was fortunate enough to take my first deer in 21 years with a rifle, killing a GIANT doe on the last morning at 9:15, up in 3C. I'm taking it to Ely's tonight and will request that they weigh it before they cut it up. The other two guys I was with also scored one doe and a nice 8 pointer that shed his rack when it hit the dirt. Freezer is full so I am pretty satisfied.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> Wow, glad you are ok. Did it not have the straps around the tree and the bar? I've had a couple move on me but never actually fall. The straps and bar held just enough for me to get down.


Being in a hurry, first contributor to an accident, I had detached the bar from the tree first.

Found this guy hurt on road last evening, took it to a rehab facility, still hanging in there today.
View attachment 6330185


----------



## Mathias

Good job Matt, whatcha having made at Ely’s? My wife keeps bugging me to take a doe there for some of the things ‘we’ like.


----------



## jacobh

Way to go Matt. Love wildlife man that's pretty awesome seeing them that close.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Being in a hurry, first contributor to an accident, I had detached the bar from the tree first.
> 
> Found this guy hurt on road last evening, took it to a rehab facility, still hanging in there today.
> View attachment 6330185


Awesome....Did they tell you what kind of owl that was?


----------



## Billy H

Dangerous business loosing the straps on a ladder stand once it's been up for a while. I never do it. You really cant predict what might happen. I've seen them go off to the sides, go backwards, or drop several inches. I take my pole saw with me and cut the straps off. Straps are cheap. Hospital bills aren't.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Dangerous business loosing the straps on a ladder stand once it's been up for a while. I never do it. You really cant predict what might happen. I've seen them go off to the sides, go backwards, or drop several inches. I take my pole saw with me and cut the straps off. Straps are cheap. Hospital bills aren't.


Wasn’t there but a month, but certainly a boneheaded move. Complacency.....


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Awesome....Did they tell you what kind of owl that was?


Screech owl Joe. I see them somewhat regularly, hear them in my yard often.


----------



## Billy H

Matt where did you take it? AARK?.I had an injured broadwing hawk a few years back. The local SPCA came and took it. Didnt get a good feeling from that. Did not know about the aark at the time.


----------



## Mathias

Billy, yes AARK. Taken several hawks etc there over the years. The new location in New Britain twp is certainly more convenient.
Cool place to visit. A couple years back they had a pair of young beavers that were found in Chalfont, would have never expected them to be in that area.


----------



## Billy H

Neat place for sure. I trap a lot of critters at our 21 buildings. The young ones go to aark. Once right before I got to the driveway a doe with a big orange collar crossed the road. When I went in to drop off a fox i said i saw one of their girls cross the road. The women flipped and immediately sent some people to see if they could catch her and remove the collar. Apparently a neighbor a die hard anti hunter was collering deer and actually was keeping deer in a barn to keep them from being shot by hunters. AARK isn't about that.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Billy, yes AARK. Taken several hawks etc there over the years. The new location in New Britain twp is certainly more convenient.
> Cool place to visit. A couple years back they had a pair of young beavers that were found in Chalfont, would have never expected them to be in that area.


Good one on you, Matt. I've take a few animals there as they're right around the corner. Most recently was a newborn squirrel that I almost mulched with my mower. Not sure if the little dude made it, but I sure wasn't going to be able help him.


----------



## Mathias

Gal called me back, the injury to wing was compound and non-recoverable.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Gal called me back, the injury to wing was compound and non-recoverable.


That stinks...at least you did the right thing and gave him a shot.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Good job Matt, whatcha having made at Ely’s? My wife keeps bugging me to take a doe there for some of the things ‘we’ like.


I took my buck there too. So far I have
Steaks
Minute Steaks
Loins in large piecs
Burger cut with pork (no extra charge)
Venison "pork" roll - this is the best I've ever had

Just dropped off the doe and selected
Minute steaks
Roasts 
Loins in large pieces
Hot dogs
Hot dogs with jalepeno cheese
BBQ sweet sticks
and
Hot Rods (habenero pepper sticks)


----------



## nicko

Matt, you call them minute steaks. Is this steaks just sliced up real thin? I call it chip steak but it’s great to cook with no matter what we call it. I’ve cooked it up in a pan with a little olive oil and minced onions for cheesesteaks or i’ve Thrown it in a crockpot with a packet of McCormick au jus mix. Makes a delicious and very tender hot roast beef/venison sandwich. Our son loves it when I do it in the crockpot and he doesn’t even want to try venison. But then again I don’t tell him what it is.


----------



## Mathias

I need to get a doe down there for some dogs. I like the fact that they make their own cheese on the farm. Pretty squared away place IMO.

I hope it warms up for late season!


----------



## KylePA

My friends and I get hotdogs done at the end of the year at Thompson's packing company in Jersey Shore PA. Minimum order I believe is 100lbs of boneless venison, their Jalepeno Cheese dogs are fantastic. I have people at work that rave about them. Most of my friends have had pretty tough years, so thinking I might be filling another a doe tag in late season that is going in the community hot dog pool. 

Looking forward to getting out in the late season, I have off the week between Christmas and New Years to hopefully fill another tag.


----------



## TauntoHawk

100lb min thats a lot of hot dogs


----------



## PAbigbear

KylePA said:


> My friends and I get hotdogs done at the end of the year at Thompson's packing company in Jersey Shore PA. Minimum order I believe is 100lbs of boneless venison, their Jalepeno Cheese dogs are fantastic. I have people at work that rave about them. Most of my friends have had pretty tough years, so thinking I might be filling another a doe tag in late season that is going in the community hot dog pool.
> 
> Looking forward to getting out in the late season, I have off the week between Christmas and New Years to hopefully fill another tag.


That's so you get your own meat back. They'll take much lesser quantities. I've taken as little as 15 pounds there. I can barely stomach any other hot dogs since I started getting them made there. Another thing to remember is the finished product weight is double what you take in after they add pork.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Matt, you call them minute steaks. Is this steaks just sliced up real thin? I call it chip steak but it’s great to cook with no matter what we call it. I’ve cooked it up in a pan with a little olive oil and minced onions for cheesesteaks or i’ve Thrown it in a crockpot with a packet of McCormick au jus mix. Makes a delicious and very tender hot roast beef/venison sandwich. Our son loves it when I do it in the crockpot and he doesn’t even want to try venison. But then again I don’t tell him what it is.


Yes, thin cut steaks, "cooks in a minute" lol. My Place calls it chip, Ely's, minute steaks. Both of those guys do a good job with those cuts and packaging. Never thought to make hot roast venison but will be trying that for sure, thanks for the tip. My son and daughter love venison and ask for it over beef. My daughter will actually tun down a beef steak if its not "pink meat" which is what we told her it was when she was 2 so we could get her to try it.


----------



## Mathias

Love the chip or minute steaks. Flat cook em, don’t care for it all diced up, fried onions, jalapeños Mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## BoHunter0210

PAbigbear said:


> That's so you get your own meat back. They'll take much lesser quantities. I've taken as little as 15 pounds there. I can barely stomach any other hot dogs since I started getting them made there. Another thing to remember is the finished product weight is double what you take in after they add pork.


Yes we've taken less to thompsons as well. I like that you take 15 pounds and get 30 pounds back. Jalapeno cheese are very good there. We prefer them over the regular hot dogs now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Gal called me back, the injury to wing was compound and non-recoverable.


We had an interesting experience a few years back, a mature Cooper's Hawk flew into our fence attempting to pick off a rabbit. It was pretty clear he was injured as we let him "recover" for several hours before we attempted to intervene. We netted him and took him to the Tri-State Bird Rescue and Research Center in Newark DE. Place was very cool, that had everything you could imagine right up to Bald Eagles. They gave us the sh-peal about their non-profit work and of course we made a small donation. A few days later they called to say he wasn't going to be able to recover and I asked if they would be willing to return the bird with a letter indicating it had died in the care of a treatment facility. My goal was to have the bird mounted and the taxidermists that I spoke with indicated they could not mount the hawk, as well as, other protected species without specific certification from a treatment/care facility indicating the bird was not shot by a hunter. Apparently, the Center is familiar with these requests and offered to return the bird in exchange for a donation. I explained we had made a donation when we dropped it off, but the representative I spoke with indicated they would require an additional donation to release the dead bird? I didn't make the trip back to pick it up, but there are times since that I wish I had....would make a nice addition, they are very awesome looking birds.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Might have to look at these deer dogs, sounds like a good option with kids in the house. 

Everyone seems to like the batch of breakfast sausage I did so I think I need to do that again real soon.

Leaving today after work for Late season muzzleloader in NY, there's snow and temps in the single digits at night. Last year we saw a ton of deer in these same conditions


----------



## goathillinpa

Anything else besides the packet of McCormick go in the crockpot? This sounds delicious!



nicko said:


> Matt, you call them minute steaks. Is this steaks just sliced up real thin? I call it chip steak but it’s great to cook with no matter what we call it. I’ve cooked it up in a pan with a little olive oil and minced onions for cheesesteaks or i’ve Thrown it in a crockpot with a packet of McCormick au jus mix. Makes a delicious and very tender hot roast beef/venison sandwich. Our son loves it when I do it in the crockpot and he doesn’t even want to try venison. But then again I don’t tell him what it is.


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> Might have to look at these deer dogs, sounds like a good option with kids in the house.
> 
> Everyone seems to like the batch of breakfast sausage I did so I think I need to do that again real soon.
> 
> Leaving today after work for Late season muzzleloader in NY, there's snow and temps in the single digits at night. Last year we saw a ton of deer in these same conditions


Good luck post up some pics!


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Might have to look at these deer dogs, sounds like a good option with kids in the house.
> 
> Everyone seems to like the batch of breakfast sausage I did so I think I need to do that again real soon.
> 
> Leaving today after work for Late season muzzleloader in NY, there's snow and temps in the single digits at night. Last year we saw a ton of deer in these same conditions


NY allow inlines? I'm headed to buy another flinchlock tonight as my son has decided he didn't get to hunt enough and wants to try late season ML. If I really want/need a deer, I need to take the bow. I've gotten 3 deer with the flinters, but missed and/or no fire on many, many more.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> NY allow inlines? I'm headed to buy another flinchlock tonight as my son has decided he didn't get to hunt enough and wants to try late season ML. If I really want/need a deer, I need to take the bow. I've gotten 3 deer with the flinters, but missed and/or no fire on many, many more.


Yes NY allows inlines so its not the same old school hunt as a flintlock which can be loads of fun right up until it won't fire and buck is just standing there and you wish you had your bow back in your frozen hands. But I like my inline and have my archery/muzzleloader buck tag yet after filling my regular NY buck tag along with 2 doe tags and 3 properties with Dmaps still available one with standing corn. Last year I saw 80+ deer in 3 days with these same cold snowy conditions and brought home a nice 3.5yr old buck and a big doe so I'd be happy with anything close to a repeat.


----------



## vonfoust

Ha! Yeah I was 18 home from college first flintlock hunt. My Dad was tagged out, but we knew where a few does were bedding and we knew the farm very well, where they would run etc. He did a small push for me and 5 does came out. Gun didn't fire. There was snow so we knew exactly where they went. He followed and pushed them by me again. Gun didn't fire again. 
This went on for another 3 or so hours. He finally says to me "Let me see that gun." I handed it to him and his next statement was "Where's your flint?" 
"Huh?" 

We found the flint on the backseat car mat. 

Funny now. He was pretty worn down and beat by that point though. I didn't bring it up again for a week or so


----------



## LetThemGrow

That's a funny story right there!


----------



## jim570

Another funny. My 16 year old boy's first trip by himself driving up to my place in Bradford Co. to bowhunt managed to go through the Lehigh Tunnel on the Turnpike 3 times before he got here. Took him 6 hours and a full tank of gas. He still hasn't lived that down. He lives near West Chester. It was too late to hunt when he finally got here.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Lol


----------



## nicko

goathillinpa said:


> Anything else besides the packet of McCormick go in the crockpot? This sounds delicious!


Dried minced onions too. The meat gets super tender if you let it go in the crock pot 5-6 hours. Put in on a fresh round bakery roll, horseradish sauce, and either American or provolone cheese. Outstanding!!!


----------



## nicko

jim570 said:


> Another funny. My 16 year old boy's first trip by himself driving up to my place in Bradford Co. to bowhunt managed to go through the Lehigh Tunnel on the Turnpike 3 times before he got here. Took him 6 hours and a full tank of gas. He still hasn't lived that down. He lives near West Chester. It was too late to hunt when he finally got here.


Ha ha ha!!! That tunnel part is great. 3x


----------



## TauntoHawk

My hunt got delayed the car was packed and I was 5min from leaving when work called and I'm needed tomorrow so I'll be leaving tomorrow after work and hopefully staying through Monday then. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim570

And he was using his GPS! That was 7 years ago. The guys in our local 3D league still ask him how many times he went through the tunnel when he comes up. We made that trip every other weekend for 11 years before he started driving himself. Turnpike to 81 north and then Rt. 17 east. 

His GPS told him to get off the Turnpike at Wilkes Barre (shortest route). He got back on the Turnpike and headed south. Called me and said he had been driving for 3 hours and his GPS said he was 3 hours from Sayre. It's about a 3 1/2 hour drive. Asked him where he was and he said Lansdale! That's when I asked him how many times he had been through the tunnel. He really didn't want to answer that question.


----------



## jacobh

Hello Pa guys. My son has a PSE chaos fc in great shape. 17"-27" DL and I believe 19-40#. Anyways it's in really good shape and was wondering if any of my home state guys need a bow for their youngin. Bow will be bare so it needs accessories. Was trying to sell in classifieds but figured for what's aid get after selling I'd rather just give it to a good young person who can use it. Anyways pm me if your looking for your son or daughter and maybe we can meet up and get it to u.


----------



## full moon64

Heading too mt shortly too scout.We just got fresh snow...Have a good day everyone stay safe on your travels..Dave


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> Heading too mt shortly too scout.We just got fresh snow...Have a good day everyone stay safe on your travels..Dave


Dave, Lenhartsville area is beautiful. Good luck.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Hello Pa guys. My son has a PSE chaos fc in great shape. 17"-27" DL and I believe 19-40#. Anyways it's in really good shape and was wondering if any of my home state guys need a bow for their youngin. Bow will be bare so it needs accessories. Was trying to sell in classifieds but figured for what's aid get after selling I'd rather just give it to a good young person who can use it. Anyways pm me if your looking for your son or daughter and maybe we can meet up and get it to u.


That is great!!


----------



## jacobh

Thanks bow has now found a new home. Glad another kid can enjoy it!!!


----------



## Missions95

Are you scouting gl 106 up by the fire tower? I hunted up there several days for bear this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Dave, Lenhartsville area is beautiful. Good luck.


Matt thx,,I saw more coyote tracks it seemed than deer:uzi: need a rabbit squealing call


----------



## Mathias

Saw that the PGC opened its first archery range in Montgomery County.


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> Matt thx,,I saw more coyote tracks it seemed than deer:uzi: need a rabbit squealing call


I’ve got a Foxpro.....


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I’ve got a Foxpro.....


Thats it :thumb:


----------



## River420Bottom

Perry24 said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I got lucky as this had black pockets and grey mods instead of tan. Swapped the tan cable rod for a black one I had laying around.
> 
> Looking forward to see the white monster.



View attachment 6335311

View attachment 6335313

Got it finished up today, really liking the new look


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6335315

View attachment 6335317


----------



## 12-Ringer

Slick looking rig!

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Thanks Joe, too bad Christmas isn't looking like a white one... Merry Christmas to you and your family, hope you have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Saw that the PGC opened its first archery range in Montgomery County.


I saw that too. Even has a broad head target.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I saw that too. Even has a broad head target.


Wonder how long til stolen or vandalized...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6335315
> 
> View attachment 6335317


such a cool look,,love it:thumbs_up


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Wonder how long til stolen or vandalized...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


yep just like some boneheads doing donuts by my truck i just had paintedolice:,,,Game land parking


----------



## jacobh

Where's the range at? I heard they were building one in my area


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Where's the range at? I heard they were building one in my area


 Game lands number 234 Montgomery county.


----------



## nicko

Eyeing up an Elite e35 for the stable. Already have an e32 and a couple GT500s. I prefer the added stability of longer axle to axle bows. For those who have shot both, what can I expect from an e35 versus a GT500?


----------



## jacobh

Nick i keep looking at elite now too!!!! Man I just don't know if I'd like them better then the xpeditions


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Eyeing up an Elite e35 for the stable. Already have an e32 and a couple GT500s. I prefer the added stability of longer axle to axle bows. For those who have shot both, what can I expect from an e35 versus a GT500?


E35 is smoother on the draw and doesn't have as much feedback at the shot as the GT. Much deeper valley on the E35 than the GT.

Buy one with the v-grip. I didn't like my E35 with the standard grip.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, E35 V-grip is a fantastic bow. Max-1 with black limbs, wow!


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Agreed, E35 V-grip is a fantastic bow. Max-1 with black limbs, wow!


I love Max-1,,,had that on my Bowtech Tribute years ago


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> I love Max-1,,,had that on my Bowtech Tribute years ago


I had a Tribby too in Max-4 it was a great looking bow, surprised it isn’t used more often.


----------



## nicko

I haven’t had any issues with the standard grip… Elites are the only bows I have owned since 2009 so the grip is pretty standard to me at this point. If I pull the trigger on this purchase, either the E 32 or one of the custom predator GT500s will have to go as I have no need for four bows.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I had a Tribby too in Max-4 it was a great looking bow, surprised it isn’t used more often.


its not,,,now my phone case is Max 1 :thumb:


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I think you should hold out for one of the new models.....


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, I think you should hold out for one of the new models.....


The Ritual?


----------



## Mathias

Yes!


----------



## 138104

I know there are mainly Eagles fans on here, but what a finish in Pittsburgh! Big Ben made a poor decision and cost them the game.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Eyeing up an Elite e35 for the stable. Already have an e32 and a couple GT500s. I prefer the added stability of longer axle to axle bows. For those who have shot both, what can I expect from an e35 versus a GT500?


Not crazy about my E35. Not sure what it is about the bow but I much prefer my old pulse or my synergy over the E35.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I know there are mainly Eagles fans on here, but what a finish in Pittsburgh! Big Ben made a poor decision and cost them the game.


Brady kryptonite strikes again. I should hate the patriots considering they’re cheating and then beating the Eagles in the Super Bowl in 2004. But damn they just keep going and going and going. Brady may very well be the greatest of all time.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I know there are mainly Eagles fans on here, but what a finish in Pittsburgh! Big Ben made a poor decision and cost them the game.


No the piss poor officiating loss the game for them. The kid from Penn State was no doubt in for a TD and they called it back. Since when can’t you let go of the ball once you have crossed the goal line. That’s exactly what happened.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I know there are mainly Eagles fans on here, but what a finish in Pittsburgh! Big Ben made a poor decision and cost them the game.


 Bad bounces. Maybe Ben was too busy looking at Giselle.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> No the piss poor officiating loss the game for them. The kid from Penn State was no doubt in for a TD and they called it back. Since when can’t you let go of the ball once you have crossed the goal line. That’s exactly what happened.


NFL changed the rules a few years back. He didn't maintain control throughout the play. Correct call by the booth.


----------



## Ebard22

I don't know whats a catch and what isn't anymore.


----------



## Ebard22

[/QUOTE]NFL changed the rules a few years back. He didn't maintain control throughout the play. Correct call by the booth.[/QUOTE]

Yes but once the ball crosses the goal line it becomes a dead ball play over. Supposed to be establish possession and make a football move it's a catch. Looked like a catch and extend for the goal line.


----------



## 138104

From the rule book:

Item 1. Player Going to the Ground.A player is considered to be going to the ground if he does not remain upright long enough to demonstrate that he is clearly a runner. If a player goes to the ground in the act of catching a pass (with or without contact by an opponent), he must maintain control of the ball until after his initial contact with the ground, whether in the field of play or the end zone. If he loses control of the ball, and the ball touches the ground before he regains control, the pass is incomplete. If he regains control prior to the ball touching the ground, the pass is complete.


----------



## skinner2

Pittsburgh lost it on their next to last possession. They needed to stay aggressive and attack but didn't.


----------



## Billy H

NFL changed the rules a few years back. He didn't maintain control throughout the play. Correct call by the booth.[/QUOTE]

Yes but once the ball crosses the goal line it becomes a dead ball play over. Supposed to be establish possession and make a football move it's a catch. Looked like a catch and extend for the goal line.[/QUOTE]

Bingo. Bad call. Just when I was trying to stomach the NFL again it BS like this that turns me off. The officials do this crap every year that has an impact on the playoff picture, never fails. He had control when he crossed the line, the ground bounced it out. TOUCHDOWNS!,


----------



## Ebard22

Perry24 said:


> From the rule book:
> 
> Item 1. Player Going to the Ground.A player is considered to be going to the ground if he does not remain upright long enough to demonstrate that he is clearly a runner. If a player goes to the ground in the act of catching a pass (with or without contact by an opponent), he must maintain control of the ball until after his initial contact with the ground, whether in the field of play or the end zone. If he loses control of the ball, and the ball touches the ground before he regains control, the pass is incomplete. If he regains control prior to the ball touching the ground, the pass is complete.



Ok fair enough but from the angles you saw was it indisputable he lost possession and ball hit the ground or just that it slightly bobbled and no idea if it actually hit the ground. Because mind you it was ruled a touchdown so to be over turned that's what you need. On a separate note can we discuss nick foles knocking the rust off with 4td passes today.


----------



## nicko

Ebard22 said:


> Ok fair enough but from the angles you saw was it indisputable he lost possession and ball hit the ground or just that it slightly bobbled and no idea if it actually hit the ground. Because mind you it was ruled a touchdown so to be over turned that's what you need. On a separate note can we discuss nick foles knocking the rust off with 4td passes today.


Foles did his job today. The defense however needs to get their heads out of their butts. They made a bad Giants team look potent.


----------



## 138104

Ebard22 said:


> Ok fair enough but from the angles you saw was it indisputable he lost possession and ball hit the ground or just that it slightly bobbled and no idea if it actually hit the ground. Because mind you it was ruled a touchdown so to be over turned that's what you need. On a separate note can we discuss nick foles knocking the rust off with 4td passes today.


He clearly didn't control the ball after crossing the goal line and it hit the ground. Right call whether or not you agree with it.

Big Ben's decision to force a pass to the end zone instead of spiking the ball was stupid. Probably too many blows to the head from exploding limbs on the Bowtech's he shoots.


----------



## Ebard22

Yea the mouth breather dropped 400+ passing yards with no odell. That doesn't fly in the post season. Pun totally intended.


----------



## Ebard22

Perry24 said:


> Ebard22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fair enough but from the angles you saw was it indisputable he lost possession and ball hit the ground or just that it slightly bobbled and no idea if it actually hit the ground. Because mind you it was ruled a touchdown so to be over turned that's what you need. On a separate note can we discuss nick foles knocking the rust off with 4td passes today.
> 
> 
> 
> He clearly didn't control the ball after crossing the goal line and it hit the ground. Right call whether or not you agree with it.
> 
> Big Ben's decision to force a pass to the end zone instead of spiking the ball was stupid. Probably too many blows to the head from exploding limbs on the Bowtech's he shoots.
Click to expand...


Agree to disagree. Mind you I'm not even a Steelers fan just someone who hates seeing something as important as home field advantage decided by a ticky tack call that could go either way.


----------



## jacobh

Never understood a receiver diving in to end zone ball hitting ground and popping out how is that allowed but not a guy catching the ball knee on ground ball over line hits ground then comes out and that's incomplete???? I don't get it


----------



## Mathias

I too was just warming up to the NFL. Wentz made a first time Eagles fan out of me. Foles did well, the D not so much.
I think the Pittsburgh call was complete crap, wonder if it wasn’t the patriots how it would have gone???


----------



## bamsdealer

Foot a knee, turn, reach for the endzone. That's a football move and a catch. Ball over goal line. Dead ball. That's a touchdown. Play over.


----------



## bamsdealer

First I've heard of the game lands archery range. Does anyone have an idea how it's set up?


----------



## 138104

bamsdealer said:


> Foot a knee, turn, reach for the endzone. That's a football move and a catch. Ball over goal line. Dead ball. That's a touchdown. Play over.


In the NFL, you have to control the ball to the ground. He didn't.


----------



## jacobh

Pretty sure all didn't move til it hit the ground. All a ball has to do is cross the plain to be ruled a touchdown right? After that it's a mute point


----------



## jacobh

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xQs-tnmW8uA


How's this any different??


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Pretty sure all didn't move til it hit the ground. All a ball has to do is cross the plain to be ruled a touchdown right? After that it's a mute point


Read post 5257. He has to maintain control, which he didn't. It sucks, but was the correct call.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xQs-tnmW8uA
> 
> 
> How's this any different??


College and HS have different rules.


----------



## jim570

Pulse is a great bow, fast and shoots great. Like them better than the '09 GT500 I had.


----------



## jacobh

I don't know Perry rule is player has to control ball in hands or arms until he is down or ball touches ground. Ball was secured in hands knee hits ground that to me says complete pass. Then when ball crosses plain in hands that's a touchdown. But after crossing the plain the ball hits ground and pops loose to me is too late as it's crossed the plain already. Now if this happened before end zone I think it would of been ruled a fumble


----------



## jacobh

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sb...ers-recap-finish-tom-brady-ben-roethlisberger


Scroll down and watch in slow motion ball is across goal line and still secure. Elbow hitting ground jars ball loose


----------



## 138104

As he reached the ball out over the goal line, it was moving. The ball hit the ground first. That's why is was called an incomplete pass.


----------



## bamsdealer

You don't have to maintain control as long as its a catch and a football move. Dead ball as soon as he crossed the plane. If were talking technicalities, he tosses it to the refs as he breaks the plane and its a td... He falls down and its incomplete? Football move is a judgement call and the refs got it wrong.

Not that the football move rule is any better than the maintaining posession rule and ground can't cause a fumble rule.


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> In the NFL, you have to control the ball to the ground. He didn't.


Per the rule, the officials got the call right. You can’t debate that. But It’s a garbage rule IMO. What the NFL needs to do is throw the rule out. The kid caught the ball. In this situation, had Jenkins been contacted during the process of the catch, he would have been down at the one when his knee hit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CritterBuster

Perry24 said:


> As he reached the ball out over the goal line, it was moving. The ball hit the ground first. That's why is was called an incomplete pass.


I think his hand was under the ball..... never hit the ground... doesn't mean much now, but I hope they play again.... Steelers are a better team.


----------



## fap1800

bamsdealer said:


> You don't have to maintain control as long as its a catch and a football move. Dead ball as soon as he crossed the plane. If were talking technicalities, he tosses it to the refs as he breaks the plane and its a td... He falls down and its incomplete? Football move is a judgement call and the refs got it wrong.
> 
> Not that the football move rule is any better than the maintaining posession rule and ground can't cause a fumble rule.


He wasn’t contacted and needed to maintain control throughout the act. Perry is right. It’s a chitty rule that needs to change. There have been TDs reversed when a player catches the ball at the goaline and extends to the pylon during the act of the catch and then loses control with the ball going out the side of the endzone only to be reviewed and ruled a touchback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

CritterBuster said:


> I think his hand was under the ball..... never hit the ground... doesn't mean much now, but I hope they play again.... Steelers are a better team.


The ball clearly hit the ground. His hand wasn't under it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Right call, awesome game...lots of great games this weekend...that is if you like down to the wire action....hard to believe the Eagles defense still gets the praise it does....gave up 88 points in the last three weeks and every time a commentator gets the chance we have to hear about the genius of Jim Schwartz....never was a fan of Doug P, but humble enough to recognize a mistake when I make it...offense is what has been winning for us....


anyone been out grouse hunting lately?

Joe


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Yes!


Have you had a chance to shoot the Ritual Matt? I like the specs, just not sure I want to drop the $$ on a brand new bow. Last brand new bought I bought was late 2013..


----------



## vonfoust

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/12/nfl...-review-explanation-video-rule-replay-riveron

The NFL's explanation:

"As we can see here, Roethlisberger completes a pass to James."

If the pass is complete, then the ball hits the plane of the endzone the play is dead.


----------



## jacobh

Exactly total BS. A running back can leap over a pile ball stretched out never touch the ground get driven back and that's a TD yet the ball crosses the line and the ground causes ball to come out and it's incomplete?? Nope sorry I just don't buy it. I'm not even a steeler fan and it drives me nuts lol


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Exactly total BS. A running back can leap over a pile ball stretched out never touch the ground get driven back and that's a TD yet the ball crosses the line and the ground causes ball to come out and it's incomplete?? Nope sorry I just don't buy it. I'm not even a steeler fan and it drives me nuts lol


It likely is the most absurd rule in all of professional sports. Had James been contacted prior to his knee hitting the ground, the pass would have been called completed and spotted inside the one, most likely giving the Stillers the win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> From the rule book:
> 
> Item 1. Player Going to the Ground.A player is considered to be going to the ground if he does not remain upright long enough to demonstrate that he is clearly a runner. If a player goes to the ground in the act of catching a pass (with or without contact by an opponent), he must maintain control of the ball until after his initial contact with the ground, whether in the field of play or the end zone. If he loses control of the ball, and the ball touches the ground before he regains control, the pass is incomplete. If he regains control prior to the ball touching the ground, the pass is complete.


He maintained control through his 'initial contact' with the ground and had control through that. He then lunged to get the ball across the plane of the endzone. Two different actions, that the NFL clearly agrees with given their statement. 

That being said, Roethlisberger cannot throw that last pass. They still had the game, at the very least OT, in hand.


----------



## Mathias

As I said before any other team besides the patriots, it’s a touchdown.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> He maintained control through his 'initial contact' with the ground and had control through that. He then lunged to get the ball across the plane of the endzone. Two different actions, that the NFL clearly agrees with given their statement.
> 
> That being said, Roethlisberger cannot throw that last pass. They still had the game, at the very least OT, in hand.


Two different actions but the second being still part of the process of the catch since James was never a runner? That’s at least how I️ interpret that stupid rule. It needs to change. The Dez Bryant catch, later ruled not a catch, last year in the playoffs along with this one should warrant an examination and hopefully a revised rule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bna5017

What was the title of this thread again??


----------



## jacobh

It's the offseason


----------



## bna5017

jacobh said:


> It's the offseason


It's a hunting thread?


----------



## jacobh

It's archery which is closed so now we move on to the next thing u til it opens again. Site is a bunch of guys having a good time. A lot like a family. Nothing wrong with it


----------



## Matt Musto

bna5017 said:


> It's a hunting thread?


Have anything to add hunting related?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> As I said before any other team besides the patriots, it’s a touchdown.


Yep. When you play the patriots your playing the officials as well. Not a steelers fan here either. I'll be spending zero time watching the NFL from here on out.


----------



## vonfoust

bna5017 said:


> What was the title of this thread again??


Did pope125 put you up to this?? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## dougell

View attachment 6336189
Not man enough to do it with a bow but the pup was finding birds for us on Saturday.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> As I said before any other team besides the patriots, it’s a touchdown.





fap1800 said:


> Two different actions but the second being still part of the process of the catch since James was never a runner? That’s at least how I️ interpret that stupid rule. It needs to change. The Dez Bryant catch, later ruled not a catch, last year in the playoffs along with this one should warrant an examination and hopefully a revised rule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get it. And the Steelers had multiple chances that one play should not have this effect. Make a couple first downs. Go 'Gronkowski' after a play on Gronkowski and take him out with a non-football play etc. (seriously, take a one game suspension and knock the guy out of the game. After winning this game the next two really wouldn't matter anyway and the player is back for the playoffs :mg 

But, why come out and put out an official statement saying "Roethlisberger completed a pass."? They obviously interpreted it as a catch. When you make that statement that means there is a completion. And then a secondary action, which should make the play dead as soon as the ball hits the plane. Stupid rule or not, the officials on the field judged it as a catch and a lunge to make it to the endzone. So now it's a judgement call on the field, which I didn't think was reviewable to begin with. At the end of the day it really doesn't affect my life and I think it's funny I have to walk around here looking at a bunch of glum faces because a bunch of rich guys from all over the country lost to another bunch of rich guys from all over the country.


----------



## River420Bottom

bna5017 said:


> It's a hunting thread?


There will be a thread you will more than welcome to join next season, hope to see you contribute!! 3 pages arguing over football is nothing.. there's more non-hunting comments in these 212 pages than any thread in other sections of this forum that are OPEN to other discussions.. also, it is the "off season" for most Pennsylvania deer hunters (thank God) we have the most of them out of any state there is, unfortunately.


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> View attachment 6336189
> Not man enough to do it with a bow but the pup was finding birds for us on Saturday.


That's awesome, we happened to find a few leftovers Saturday also. I don't believe they are continuing stocking our area after the firearm season ended.


----------



## 12-Ringer

River420Bottom said:


> Thanks Joe, too bad Christmas isn't looking like a white one... Merry Christmas to you and your family, hope you have a wonderful holiday.


Same to you!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Not crazy about my E35. Not sure what it is about the bow but I much prefer my old pulse or my synergy over the E35.


With you Billy, I didn’t keep mine a month, just wasn’t for me even with the VGrip....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Exactly total BS. A running back can leap over a pile ball stretched out never touch the ground get driven back and that's a TD yet the ball crosses the line and the ground causes ball to come out and it's incomplete?? Nope sorry I just don't buy it. I'm not even a steeler fan and it drives me nuts lol


As I understand it is a possession rule.

A runner whether it is a running back, wide receiver, or quarterback running into the end zone just has to break the plane of the end zone with the ball because they are considered to be in possession of the ball. However a receiver making a catch is not considered to be in possession of the ball until the catch has been completed which includes landing on the ground. 

I think that’s why the confusion always creeps up around the end zone. 

If you think that play was bad how about the ridiculous rule that a ball fumbled out of the end zone results in a touchback for the other team??

If anybody has the NFL red zone and had a chance to see the end of the Oakland Raiders game you just couldn’t help but feel terrible for Detek Carr. The guy orchestrates an end to end drive then charges into the end zone only to fumble past the pylon, out of bounds, giving the ball back and in fact ending their chance for victory or even a field goal that would have tied it....would have loved to see the cowgirls lose that game....

Isn’t it funny how the things that I have so many complex rules are the things that intrigue us the most?


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> View attachment 6336189
> Not man enough to do it with a bow but the pup was finding birds for us on Saturday.


Nice....Fawns been trying to teach Storm the ropes, bu he’s a dopey dude for sure....he was trying to retrieve clay pigeon fragments at the range yeatetday[emoji15]he’ll be 4-months on 12/30 so I’m trying not to compare so much to his sister, but it does appear thus far that she very well might out hunt him regularly. Had him on a winged pheasant this weekend and he didn’t know what to make of it all....funny too they have the same father...hopefully it’s a youth thing.

Wanted to get Fawn on some grouse before it closes on Saturday. Friday might be my only shot if I can get out of the office and up to Hickory Run...have to wait and see.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Nice....Fawns been trying to teach Storm the ropes, bu he’s a dopey dude for sure....he was trying to retrieve clay pigeon fragments at the range yeatetday[emoji15]he’ll be 4-months on 12/30 so I’m trying not to compare so much to his sister, but it does appear thus far that she very well might out hunt him regularly. Had him on a winged pheasant this weekend and he didn’t know what to make of it all....funny too they have the same father...hopefully it’s a youth thing.
> 
> Wanted to get Fawn on some grouse before it closes on Saturday. Friday might be my only shot if I can get out of the office and up to Hickory Run...have to wait and see.
> 
> Joe


You got two dogs now Joe? I must have missed this somewhere between the gun talk and the football talk.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> I get it. And the Steelers had multiple chances that one play should not have this effect. Make a couple first downs. Go 'Gronkowski' after a play on Gronkowski and take him out with a non-football play etc. (seriously, take a one game suspension and knock the guy out of the game. After winning this game the next two really wouldn't matter anyway and the player is back for the playoffs :mg
> 
> But, why come out and put out an official statement saying "Roethlisberger completed a pass."? They obviously interpreted it as a catch. When you make that statement that means there is a completion. And then a secondary action, which should make the play dead as soon as the ball hits the plane. Stupid rule or not, the officials on the field judged it as a catch and a lunge to make it to the endzone. So now it's a judgement call on the field, which I didn't think was reviewable to begin with. At the end of the day it really doesn't affect my life and I think it's funny I have to walk around here looking at a bunch of glum faces because a bunch of rich guys from all over the country lost to another bunch of rich guys from all over the country.


Well, we know it's a bassackwards rule when the NFL contradicts themselves in their own explanation. And yes, it's just a game, but I get tired of the Evil Empire always finding a way to snatch a victory away when they were the lesser team. I'll be honest though, it's been 20 years or so since I felt disappointed in football game as much as I did last week after learning Wentz tore his ACL. I guess I can take solace in the fact that the Eagles defense is indeed a sponge and it truly wouldn't matter who is quarterbacking them now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> You got two dogs now Joe? I must have missed this somewhere between the gun talk and the football talk.


Lol... went deer hunting in KS and came home to a Storm....literally...


















Wife paid much closer attention to my research than I though and apparently was awaiting a second litter from Fawn’s father...

SURPRISE!!!!

Now ask me who cleans up the yard, does the training and discipline [emoji850]

In all seriousness, I believe there is a gross UNDERestimation in the power of puppy healing. Camille still has her struggles almost daily, but he general “mood” of the house is much more positive and upbeat. Some extra bags of food and trips with the pooper-scooper is the least I can do in that regard.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Nice!! Always a 'nice' surprise awaiting at the end of winter and all the snowed over piles are revealed! I got the standard "Of course we will take care of a puppy Dad. How could you even suggest different." Answers when asking. I swore I was going to train the younger one to go in the woods. But I was too lazy to walk to the woods with him :embara:


----------



## dougell

Our pup just turned 4 months yesterday.My kid is obsessed with chasing birds with her,which probably means the end of archery season as I know it.I don't think this one is ready for grouse yet.She finds the birds and she'll hold a point as long as I'm close enough to whoa her but if I can't see her,she's after them.She killed one on her own the last day of the early season.I think she's just way too aggressive and green to do good on grouse right now.On top of that,she kills everything she can Get her jaws on.Where we have grouse in these parts,we also have porcupines and I'm not ready to deal with that yet.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Lol... went deer hunting in KS and came home to a Storm....literally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife paid much closer attention to my research than I though and apparently was awaiting a second litter from Fawn’s father...
> 
> SURPRISE!!!!
> 
> Now ask me who cleans up the yard, does the training and discipline [emoji850]
> 
> In all seriousness, I believe there is a gross UNDERestimation in the power of puppy healing. Camille still has her struggles almost daily, but he general “mood” of the house is much more positive and upbeat. Some extra bags of food and trips with the pooper-scooper is the least I can do in that regard.
> 
> Joe


I couldn't even imagine two shorthaired puppies at the same time.They're a ton of fun and one of the most affectionate breeds out there but they're like 100% adrenaline on crack.My wife isn't a dog person and it was a big fight to get this one.She's warmed up to her though and now she wants to breed them.I told her she's out of her mind.They don't make that much prozac.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I couldn't even imagine two shorthaired puppies at the same time.They're a ton of fun and one of the most affectionate breeds out there but they're like 100% adrenaline on crack.My wife isn't a dog person and it was a big fight to get this one.She's warmed up to her though and now she wants to breed them.I told her she's out of her mind.They don't make that much prozac.


LOL...Laurie said the same thing until I pointed out that she messed that up by ensuring they had the same father....WHEW....dodged a bullet with that one.

Their dad is something special AKC Master and NAVHDA UT PZ1 and Therapy cert for schools and hospitals...he is a tank at 93lbs, but it’s all lean muscle. He is being handled by a 20 year old woman who has been handling him since she was 15...there is nothing like watching a good dog work....not sure either of mine will ever get there, but that will definitely be my fault


----------



## dougell

I'm the furthest thing from a bird dog trainer.My son has been bugging me for GSP for probably a year and a half.I knew what I was getting myself in for because we hunt with several people who have them but I think it's almost child abuse to not let a 12 year old kid have a hunting dog.Mom wanted no part of it but finally folded like a deck of cards.Through references I found a guy who had a litter ready and was supposed to have well bred dogs.Not knowing anything about particular GSP bloodlines,I just bought one on faith.I'll give credit where credit is do.My son spends every spare second he has with the dog.Everywhere we go,he has to take his dog and he plays with her,sleeps with her and works her constantly.I watched my daughter bond with horses her whole life and it's really cool to see my son bond with this dog.I took a shotgun this past saturday for the first time and shot a bird over her.Watching her work and watching him handle her in the field is worth it all X 100.I'm amazed at the natural instincts and the prey drive that they can have at such a young age.They're a really strange breed.This is one of the most affectionate dogs I've ever been around but she's a cold blooded killer for anything with feathers or any small animal for that matter.I originally wanted one on the smaller size but this one's gonna be a big female.She was 22lbs at 9 weeks.I don't have the knowledge or desire to make this dog into some kind of field trial champion.She's a good family pet,companion for my son and appears to have the makings of a good weekend hunter.Like anything else,it's the journey getting there that matters the most.


----------



## nicko

I don’t know that Maisy is going to be a hunter. I will readily admit that my dog training skills are at the bottom rung of the ladder. But she seems to be skittish at times with loud noises and the one time I took her out hunting this year in late summer for doves, I cracked a few shots off and it seemed like she wanted to crawl up under my shirt. I bought a launching retriever with mid range 22 blanks and after five launches, she seemed like she was losing interest or being a little bothered by the report. I won’t push her and if she just ends up being a family pet and companion, I won’t have any complaints. She makes us laugh every day.

Her behavior when I take her out for a run on local game lands is ridiculous to say the least. Running around like her tail is on fire, running full tilt, rolling around in the weeds, stopping to sniff piles of dog poop.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Laurie was initailly hoping we could get Fawn through therapy certs so that she could go into hospitals and schools...we are through cd training and working toward cdx...its a long road after that and to be honest Fawn's drive might be just a bit too strong....time will tell...she LOVES the outdoors and when she gets out there seems to forget her training...it is really frustrating, but the only one to blame is me as I haven't been putting in the time I need to...our biggest issue with her right now is the "come" command. She'll obey when she wants...and not on command and that is BIG problem; especially from a saftey standpoint. 

I'm sure both are going to be incredible family companions, everything else will be a bonus.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I don’t know that Maisy is going to be a hunter. I will readily admit that my dog training skills are at the bottom rung of the ladder. But she seems to be skittish at times with loud noises and the one time I took her out hunting this year in late summer for doves, I cracked a few shots off and it seemed like she wanted to crawl up under my shirt. I bought a launching retriever with mid range 22 blanks and after five launches, she seemed like she was losing interest or being a little bothered by the report. I won’t push her and if she just ends up being a family pet and companion, I won’t have any complaints. She makes us laugh every day.
> 
> Her behavior when I take her out for a run on local game lands is ridiculous to say the least. Running around like her tail is on fire, running full tilt, rolling around in the weeds, stopping to sniff piles of dog poop.


My GWP was the same way when he was a pup. I️ got a CD that has random shots on it. Played it for him a few hours daily while crated, gradually increasing the volume over time. Believe it or not it worked. Once he learned that a shot meant a downed bird he welcomed the sound. 

I’ll also second pointers being on crack. Mine is 11 and is still 110% go all the time. A little more neurotic in his old age but still has no quit. His companion is an 11 year old Dal and she is equally as nuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Same here Joe. Maisy will “come” when she wants to at times. She is so intent on sniffing something and when I get close and pull her away only to see she’s locked in on another dogs dump, it’s frustrating. But again, i’m no dog trainer by any means. Our first Golden was a natural and all I had to do was put her around birds and she took off from there. 

I’m sure this doesn’t help. 
https://youtu.be/cKNs4datbwg


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Same here Joe. Maisy will “come” when she wants to at times. She is so intent on sniffing something and when I get close and pull her away only to see she’s locked in on another dogs dump, it’s frustrating. But again, i’m no dog trainer by any means. Our first Golden was a natural and all I had to do was put her around birds and she took off from there.
> 
> I’m sure this doesn’t help.
> https://youtu.be/cKNs4datbwg


I have a training collar and a lot like my previous dog Hunter, when that collar is on her, regardless if it is turned on or not, I have no trouble, so its clear to me she both hears and understands the commands when given. What is frustrating is when I let them out at night and she decides to patrol the yard and finds something of interest at the back ~65 yards away from the house, I can't see her and she won't come on command...easy solution is to put her collar on each time she goes out, but I'd prefer to have a dog that listens on command. These posts actually prompted a small family discussion last night and we have employed a strategy that everyone in the house has agreed to in an effort to get this corrected. That is the other big issue....when I got my first two it was just my wife and I and we were USUALLY on the same page about things with the dogs which is critical with regard to training. This time around, I have two more people in the fold, both who see no issue with cuddling with a dog on the couch or chasing around the yard as opposed to waiting for the dog to obey the command. It certainly compounds things. I've tried to explain to both Ty and Camille, that we can have the most fun with both of the dogs when they obey our commands. They remember being able to walk Hunter off leash, taking him to the sand dune on the boat and not worrying about where he goes or what he does, because with a single command he'd be right by your side. We let Fawn out on a sandbar last summer and I thought I'd lost her forever, she chased seagulls for as far as I could see, at one point I couldn't see her...she came back when she was ready, but that was certainly anxiety producing on several levels.

I am not a "Pro" trainer by any measure, but I have trained several pointers for myself and others. The highest and most consistent praise I receive is rarely associated with AKC and NAVHDA titles, but moreover, dog owners whose dogs obey commands. I have had the pleasure of handling three MH and 2 UT Prize 1 dogs in my past, owning one of them (Hunter). Those were the days when I was single and/or newly married and classroom teacher; when I could spend endless hours in the summer working with dogs. Things are sure different these days, doesn't mean I don't know WHAT to do, but like so many of us it is hard to find the time WHEN to do it....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> My GWP was the same way when he was a pup. I️ got a CD that has random shots on it. Played it for him a few hours daily while crated, gradually increasing the volume over time. Believe it or not it worked. Once he learned that a shot meant a downed bird he welcomed the sound.
> 
> I’ll also second pointers being on crack. Mine is 11 and is still 110% go all the time. A little more neurotic in his old age but still has no quit. His companion is an 11 year old Dal and she is equally as nuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I here ya' my previous two where wired right to the end. We were very fortunate the both made it to 14 years old and they were caring, compassionate, and crazy right up until their final trip to the vet. At those points in my life, they were the two most difficult decisions I had to make, but I do understand it is the MOST supreme responsibility of a responsible pet owner.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I have a training collar and a lot like my previous dog Hunter, when that collar is on her, regardless if it is turned on or not, I have no trouble, so its clear to me she both hears and understands the commands when given. What is frustrating is when I let them out at night and she decides to patrol the yard and finds something of interest at the back ~65 yards away from the house, I can't see her and she won't come on command...easy solution is to put her collar on each time she goes out, but I'd prefer to have a dog that listens on command. These posts actually prompted a small family discussion last night and we have employed a strategy that everyone in the house has agreed to in an effort to get this corrected. That is the other big issue....when I got my first two it was just my wife and I and we were USUALLY on the same page about things with the dogs which is critical with regard to training. This time around, I have two more people in the fold, both who see no issue with cuddling with a dog on the couch or chasing around the yard as opposed to waiting for the dog to obey the command. It certainly compounds things. I've tried to explain to both Ty and Camille, that we can have the most fun with both of the dogs when they obey our commands. They remember being able to walk Hunter off leash, taking him to the sand dune on the boat and not worrying about where he goes or what he does, because with a single command he'd be right by your side. We let Fawn out on a sandbar last summer and I thought I'd lost her forever, she chased seagulls for as far as I could see, at one point I couldn't see her...she came back when she was ready, but that was certainly anxiety producing on several levels.
> 
> I am not a "Pro" trainer by any measure, but I have trained several pointers for myself and others. The highest and most consistent praise I receive is rarely associated with AKC and NAVHDA titles, but moreover, dog owners whose dogs obey commands. I have had the pleasure of handling three MH and 2 UT Prize 1 dogs in my past, owning one of them (Hunter). Those were the days when I was single and/or newly married and classroom teacher; when I could spend endless hours in the summer working with dogs. Things are sure different these days, doesn't mean I don't know WHAT to do, but like so many of us it is hard to find the time WHEN to do it....
> 
> Joe


If everyone is not on the same page it's tough. Welcome to my world. My wife and kids think just by saying a command over and over eventually the dog will listen. Nope, in fact you have just taught him he doesn't have to listen.


----------



## dougell

I'm no dog trainer but quite honestly it's pretty similar to training a horse.There's all kinds of opinions but it comes down to repetition,consistancy and positive reinforcement.I knew from day one that our pup was very aggressive and hard headed.My wife's tolerance level to a high strung dog is very limited so against the advice of experts,I put a shock collar on her almost immediately.Most said wait til at least 6mo.I adjusted it low and I think she's been zapped less than 5 times in the house.It gets her attentiona and now all you have to do is tone her.I also have a Garmin GPS training collar for the field.If she doesn't respond immediately,I'll tone her.That usually gets her attention but if that doesn't work,I'll vibrate her.To date,I haven't zapped her in the field yet.The first time she chases a deer or approaches a porcupine I'll light her up.She actually listens pretty good and is starting to figure out the game.Each time we take her,she gets better.Getting her to hold point long enough to flush the birds ourself is a work in progress though.She'll hold a point but eventually it gets the best of her and if the bird moves,she's on it.The biggest issue is with a dead bird.She's on a downed bird right now and will stop at nothing to get them.She's already caught two runners that my son dropped,which I'm sure we never would have recovered otherwise.She doesn't want to give them up and pretty much shreds them if we don't get to her on time.I've been told not to worry about that right now but I have no idea if it's an issue or not.My biggest concern is messing up and turning a pointer into a flusher,which i don't want to do.In the meantime,we've killed birds over her every single time we've had her out and there's not a lot of birds left until this weekend.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> If everyone is not on the same page it's tough. Welcome to my world. My wife and kids think just by saying a command over and over eventually the dog will listen. Nope, in fact you have just taught him he doesn't have to listen.


My biggest rule is no tug of war.She's dropping a ball pretty good right now but you have to fight her for a bird.Sometimes when we're hunting,she'll attack my kid,trying to get the birds in his vest lol.This dog has a one track mind when you get her in the field.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm no dog trainer but quite honestly it's pretty similar to training a horse.There's all kinds of opinions but it comes down to repetition,consistancy and positive reinforcement.I knew from day one that our pup was very aggressive and hard headed.My wife's tolerance level to a high strung dog is very limited so against the advice of experts,I put a shock collar on her almost immediately.Most said wait til at least 6mo.I adjusted it low and I think she's been zapped less than 5 times in the house.It gets her attentiona and now all you have to do is tone her.I also have a Garmin GPS training collar for the field.If she doesn't respond immediately,I'll tone her.That usually gets her attention but if that doesn't work,I'll vibrate her.To date,I haven't zapped her in the field yet.The first time she chases a deer or approaches a porcupine I'll light her up.She actually listens pretty good and is starting to figure out the game.Each time we take her,she gets better.Getting her to hold point long enough to flush the birds ourself is a work in progress though.She'll hold a point but eventually it gets the best of her and if the bird moves,she's on it.The biggest issue is with a dead bird.She's on a downed bird right now and will stop at nothing to get them.She's already caught two runners that my son dropped,which I'm sure we never would have recovered otherwise.She doesn't want to give them up and pretty much shreds them if we don't get to her on time.I've been told not to worry about that right now but I have no idea if it's an issue or not.My biggest concern is messing up and turning a pointer into a flusher,which i don't want to do.In the meantime,we've killed birds over her every single time we've had her out and there's not a lot of birds left until this weekend.


I think I have some pretty good info on a forced retrieve - I look tonight and if I do I'd be glad to lend it to you...be good for your son to watch and give it a try. Our plan with Fawn was to have Camille be the point, but that hasn't worked out so great because of some setbacks with her treatments and she has been out of sorts for weeks at a time. 

I would try to curb the chewing of the birds asap, its one of the hardest to break if it goes unchecked. I once worked with a chessy who did everything perfectly except the duck would be mush when it got back to the blind. Even watching him on his retrieve across the water, you would NOT notice him chewing, yet he'd drop a rag doll at your feet almost each time.

We worked with him with a wire brush and while I can't tell you it stopped overnight, it did stop. If I recall he was roughly 1 years old when I worked with him.

There is also some great literature on holding point, one of the absolute BEST tactics that actually can be pretty fun at her age is the wing on the end of the string. I like to keep the string about 12-15 feet and I use heavy duty mono on the end of a 7-8' pole/stick. She'll try to attack it and the stickman's job is to keep her from catching it...in your case you'll be working a bit backwards as it sounds like shes starting to perfect the creep....the goal is never to let her catch the wing...my guess is she'll snap on point when she sees it, I let her point first before I give any command and I don't give the "whoa" command unless she creeps, as soon as she snaps to point I am instant with the "good girl", "watch -it" type praise and I am sure that I am positined behind her and work into what I beleive to be her perihperal vision space, all the while with the "good girl, watch-it", and only a "whoa" if she creeps. If she creeps the wing gets moved further away, sometime with a big snap landing 15' away others with a little crawl or jiggle almost like enticing a fish to bite....it is a lot of fun and anyone can do it....my kids love playing with "the wing" an both dogs really enjoy it.....with some time you can get them to hold point with the wing inches from their face...and while it is certainly NOT a live bird you are ingraining in them the skills needed in the field to point and hold steady, even if the birds starts to move....


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> I here ya' my previous two where wired right to the end. We were very fortunate the both made it to 14 years old and they were caring, compassionate, and crazy right up until their final trip to the vet. At those points in my life, they were the two most difficult decisions I had to make, but I do understand it is the MOST supreme responsibility of a responsible pet owner.


I know that day isn't too far off and I'm quite sure I'll be a wreck when the time comes. My wife and I got Gunnar from a NAVHDA breeder in UT shortly after getting married. For three years he got all the attention before we had our first son and I did my best to train him and tested him as a pup. He's been quite the dog even when he gets sidetracked by the occasional tweety bird.


----------



## nicko

I will admit that I probably do everything wrong in terms of what you should and shouldn't do from a training standpoint if you want the dog to hunt. I play tug-o-war regularly with Maisy, I run upstairs and hide to make her chase and find me, we wrestle and I defend myself against her playful bites, and I let her run around with a retrieving dummy instead of making her bring it to my hand. It's all on me. She has calmed down a lot on her own from where she was 1 year ago. She'll be 2 in January.


----------



## jacobh

We just went on a pheasant hunt with my uncles springer wow is that dog amazing. His dog is now 10 and he will be looking for a new dog but needs a flusher anyone know where to get one with good bloodlines??


----------



## nicko

Anybody planning on being in a tree on 12/26? Christmas Day at our house for 18 people and then the Eagles game at 8:30 may test my drive but I'm pretty sure I'll be at it. Also heading up to Potter with my buddy early on 12/29 to hunt the 29th and 30th. I still have a doe tag for up there and my buck tag.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick I'm headed to Md this weekend for a Saturday hunt and then again after new year but that may be it for me this year


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Anybody planning on being in a tree on 12/26? Christmas Day at our house for 18 people and then the Eagles game at 8:30 may test my drive but I'm pretty sure I'll be at it. Also heading up to Potter with my buddy early on 12/29 to hunt the 29th and 30th. I still have a doe tag for up there and my buck tag.


I have all of next week off. Problem is, so do the the boys and the wife has to work so it's going to be tough to get out. We'll be going to Star Wars on the 26th although I've heard bad things. Anyway, my dad did tell me that a nice wide 8pt managed to escape the slugger season. He saw him off his back deck with a couple of does just before dusk last Monday. I went this weekend and pulled three cards, but no pics of him. Low and behold as I'm pulling out of his driveway I spot him trotting in the woods across the road where I have permission to hunt...at noon! He is definitely wide, not a ton of mass, but a nice deer nonetheless. I've never killed a buck late season, but I'll do my best to get on this one. Maybe Saturday at the earliest.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I think I have some pretty good info on a forced retrieve - I look tonight and if I do I'd be glad to lend it to you...be good for your son to watch and give it a try. Our plan with Fawn was to have Camille be the point, but that hasn't worked out so great because of some setbacks with her treatments and she has been out of sorts for weeks at a time.
> 
> I would try to curb the chewing of the birds asap, its one of the hardest to break if it goes unchecked. I once worked with a chessy who did everything perfectly except the duck would be mush when it got back to the blind. Even watching him on his retrieve across the water, you would NOT notice him chewing, yet he'd drop a rag doll at your feet almost each time.
> 
> We worked with him with a wire brush and while I can't tell you it stopped overnight, it did stop. If I recall he was roughly 1 years old when I worked with him.
> 
> There is also some great literature on holding point, one of the absolute BEST tactics that actually can be pretty fun at her age is the wing on the end of the string. I like to keep the string about 12-15 feet and I use heavy duty mono on the end of a 7-8' pole/stick. She'll try to attack it and the stickman's job is to keep her from catching it...in your case you'll be working a bit backwards as it sounds like shes starting to perfect the creep....the goal is never to let her catch the wing...my guess is she'll snap on point when she sees it, I let her point first before I give any command and I don't give the "whoa" command unless she creeps, as soon as she snaps to point I am instant with the "good girl", "watch -it" type praise and I am sure that I am positined behind her and work into what I beleive to be her perihperal vision space, all the while with the "good girl, watch-it", and only a "whoa" if she creeps. If she creeps the wing gets moved further away, sometime with a big snap landing 15' away others with a little crawl or jiggle almost like enticing a fish to bite....it is a lot of fun and anyone can do it....my kids love playing with "the wing" an both dogs really enjoy it.....with some time you can get them to hold point with the wing inches from their face...and while it is certainly NOT a live bird you are ingraining in them the skills needed in the field to point and hold steady, even if the birds starts to move....


We've been playing with a wing on a fishing pole since day one.It gets her attention and I think it did help getting her to point early.It's still different with a live bird and no check cord though.We have chickens running around and we have to keep her on a check cord at all times when we're home.She know right where to find them and just comes unglued when she sees them.She'll rip them to shreds if you let her go.I think an aggressive dog with a strong prey drive is a good thing but it's not without it's challenges.


----------



## fap1800

So has anyone started planning for any out of state trips for 2018? Being obsessed with it as much as I am, we've tentatively planned on applying to a limited draw elk tag in WY. I killed a respectable 5x5 there on day one in 2016. The odds aren't great for a random draw given we have no points, but you gotta play to win I suppose. If that doesn't pan out then we'll chase goats and mulies, which is always a fun and laid back hunt.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Anybody planning on being in a tree on 12/26? Christmas Day at our house for 18 people and then the Eagles game at 8:30 may test my drive but I'm pretty sure I'll be at it. Also heading up to Potter with my buddy early on 12/29 to hunt the 29th and 30th. I still have a doe tag for up there and my buck tag.


Will be out with the ML, probably starting around 9 am with some small 'one man drives' with my Dad and any of the kids that can make it. Then sit in stand in the evening with the bow. 



fap1800 said:


> So has anyone started planning for any out of state trips for 2018? Being obsessed with it as much as I am, we've tentatively planned on applying to a limited draw elk tag in WY. I killed a respectable 5x5 there on day one in 2016. The odds aren't great for a random draw given we have no points, but you gotta play to win I suppose. If that doesn't pan out then we'll chase goats and mulies, which is always a fun and laid back hunt.


Planning CO elk archery. Headed out in June to scout a few areas that I have identified on maps. Still need to refine a few spots to check. If my son continues good grades he will be allowed to go and that means opening week. If he screws up, I will be headed out alone later on in Sept.


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> We just went on a pheasant hunt with my uncles springer wow is that dog amazing. His dog is now 10 and he will be looking for a new dog but needs a flusher anyone know where to get one with good bloodlines??


Try a Boykin, great little dogs!


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Anybody planning on being in a tree on 12/26? Christmas Day at our house for 18 people and then the Eagles game at 8:30 may test my drive but I'm pretty sure I'll be at it. Also heading up to Potter with my buddy early on 12/29 to hunt the 29th and 30th. I still have a doe tag for up there and my buck tag.


I will be out that week with the bow in hand. Still have a buck tag and some doe tags to fill if so inclined.


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> So has anyone started planning for any out of state trips for 2018?.



I’ll be hunting Tennessee, my first out of state hunt. Kids bought 175 acre farm there, loaded with deer.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I’m planning on hunting Ohio again. More then likely moving south this spring so I will come back to hunt pa more then likely. Might venture to Kansas if I can draw it. Will see.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Planning CO elk archery. Headed out in June to scout a few areas that I have identified on maps. Still need to refine a few spots to check. If my son continues good grades he will be allowed to go and that means opening week. If he screws up, I will be headed out alone later on in Sept.


On the ground scouting is invaluable. GE helps a lot, but if you can get out there to check a few spots out you're ahead of the game for sure. That helped us a lot a few years ago in WY. Are you going OTC?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I’ll be hunting Tennessee, my first out of state hunt. Kids bought 175 acre farm there, loaded with deer.


Interested in hearing how the hunting is down there. Enjoy!


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> On the ground scouting is invaluable. GE helps a lot, but if you can get out there to check a few spots out you're ahead of the game for sure. That helped us a lot a few years ago in WY. Are you going OTC?


Yes OTC, it's possible if my son screws up and can't go I will take the dog, and maybe a friends dog or 5 and head out bird hunting for a week, or two. Not burning WY points until my friends can go, they are headed to Alaska on a float trip hunt 2018. I just couldn't justify the cost right now. Buying my son WY points too. Right now up in the air on whether we will be elk hunting or bird hunting 2019. I don't think I can push both in one year past the wife. Possibly if I take a kid.....


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Yes OTC, it's possible if my son screws up and can't go I will take the dog, and maybe a friends dog or 5 and head out bird hunting for a week, or two. Not burning WY points until my friends can go, they are headed to Alaska on a float trip hunt 2018. I just couldn't justify the cost right now. Buying my son WY points too. Right now up in the air on whether we will be elk hunting or bird hunting 2019. I don't think I can push both in one year past the wife. Possibly if I take a kid.....


Sounds like some good options. It's going to be some time before I can pull on two in a year as well. Maybe when my oldest gets in his teens. What are they hunting in AK? I will say Alaska is on my list for one of these trips. A bowhunt for caribou on the haul road would be a hoot I think. Fly to Fairbanks, rent an SUV and go. One day maybe. :wink:


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I’ll be hunting Tennessee, my first out of state hunt. Kids bought 175 acre farm there, loaded with deer.


TN is an up and comer isn't it?


----------



## River420Bottom

fap1800 said:


> TN is an up and comer isn't it?


Ample tags, great deer numbers, and decent amount of habitat.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> So has anyone started planning for any out of state trips for 2018? Being obsessed with it as much as I am, we've tentatively planned on applying to a limited draw elk tag in WY. I killed a respectable 5x5 there on day one in 2016. The odds aren't great for a random draw given we have no points, but you gotta play to win I suppose. If that doesn't pan out then we'll chase goats and mulies, which is always a fun and laid back hunt.


Heck within days of tagging this year I was doing an overnighter in next seasons unit! I've been watching elk in this unit since 2010 and this year should be a given to draw.
Planning a trip out in July to work out the logistics.


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> TN is an up and comer isn't it?


Certainly no expert on it. I can only base it upon my prior observations and more importantly pics from the farm. But there are some bruiser bucks there. Lots of turkeys and heard some bobwhite calling last time I was there.
No shortage of coyotes.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Certainly no expert on it. I can only base it upon my prior observations and more importantly pics from the farm. But there are some bruiser bucks there. Lots of turkeys and heard some bobwhite calling last time I was there.
> No shortage of coyotes.


What bow did you hunt with this year? Hard to keep track! Which new ones are you eyeing up?


----------



## Mathias

Lol. Reign 7 still in house, great bow.
I have a Triax ‘ordered’, but want to try the Realm again, the new Prime, new Elite and really should shoot the Evolve 31 (don’t care for the 35) as they get rave reviews.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Lol. Reign 7 still in house, great bow.
> I have a Triax ‘ordered’, but want to try the Realm again, the new Prime, new Elite and really should shoot the Evolve 31 (don’t care for the 35) as they get rave reviews.


No interest in any 4 letter words??


----------



## Mathias

Hoyt?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Hoyt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah


----------



## Mathias

I'm sure the new 32" carbon in subalpine is sweet..... $$$

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Pope you can come back now! Done with dogs and football :cheers:


----------



## fap1800

With meetings winding down, I decide to go pull a couple cards where I saw a big buck moving through a property that I can hunt across the road from my parents' place. The first cam I went to was showing all 8's on the LCD screen. It basically took a dump and just took pictures for 8 hours straight until the card was full. That's what I get for being cheap and buying refurbished off of eBay. Lol! Pulled the card from a reliable cam on the other side of the property and had these two on them. The first two of the 6 looks mature and might be the one I spotted Sunday at noon, but I'm not sure. The second looks to be a young 8 that has some potential. A good amount of young bucks too that is encouraging for next year. Must be moving back "home" after the rut. 

View attachment 6337499

View attachment 6337501

View attachment 6337503


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Heck within days of tagging this year I was doing an overnighter in next seasons unit! I've been watching elk in this unit since 2010 and this year should be a given to draw.
> Planning a trip out in July to work out the logistics.


Hey, gotta take advantage of the time you have! My buddy and I need to dump our points in CO, but each year we keep getting sucked back to WY. You hunt a certain area for few years and you start to get comfortable with it.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Anybody planning on being in a tree on 12/26? Christmas Day at our house for 18 people and then the Eagles game at 8:30 may test my drive but I'm pretty sure I'll be at it. Also heading up to Potter with my buddy early on 12/29 to hunt the 29th and 30th. I still have a doe tag for up there and my buck tag.


Off Friday Nick,,29 going archery..My second hunt of the year.I just want too see deer,,Happy Holidays too my friends here archertalk..:darkbeer:


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I’ll be hunting Tennessee, my first out of state hunt. Kids bought 175 acre farm there, loaded with deer.


awesome Matt..I hope you get a big buck..


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Hey, gotta take advantage of the time you have! My buddy and I need to dump our points in CO, but each year we keep getting sucked back to WY. You hunt a certain area for few years and you start to get comfortable with it.


Dumping my CO points was the best thing I did. I watched elk not being hunted in this unit since 2010 but couldn't hunt it even being 50% draw with no points. Now with 1 point I can hunt lightly pressured elk.


----------



## Ryanp019

Bought the new Hoyt rx1 and still have a doe tag. Gonna try late season for the first time ever? Anybody have any tips other than hunt the food? Also for you guys that have hunted late season have you ever seen bucks still chasing doe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Which color did you get, post a pic?


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Ryanp019 said:


> Bought the new Hoyt rx1 and still have a doe tag. Gonna try late season for the first time ever? Anybody have any tips other than hunt the food? Also for you guys that have hunted late season have you ever seen bucks still chasing doe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leeward side ridges are key. Everyone thinks deer bed on the south sides of the mtns for the sun, it’s due to a north wind. When it gets cold they stick to the thermal pockets that will keep them warm and help them smell. If food is close then even better. I’ve seen bucks travel miles for food from bedding in late season. Cover trumps food in my eyes. Some will bed close to food sources if the cover is there, others will travel further then you might think for the preferred food source.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bowhuntercoop said:


> Leeward side ridges are key. Everyone thinks deer bed on the south sides of the mtns for the sun, it’s due to a north wind. When it gets cold they stick to the thermal pockets that will keep them warm and help them smell. If food is close then even better. I’ve seen bucks travel miles for food from bedding in late season. Cover trumps food in my eyes. Some will bed close to food sources if the cover is there, others will travel further then you might think for the preferred food source.



good advice here...I'd also offer evenings are often MUCH better than mornings in the late season, especially if its COLD (which it isn't)...last hour or so on a reliable food source is really prime in the late season.


----------



## Missions95

Hey, if one of you guys with a dog is interested in grouse, I’ve been seeing quite a few on 2 of the local gamelands. I’m in Auburn, bout 10 min north of Cabelas. If you’d like info shoot me a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I like reading these studies the PSU crew does on collared bucks. Very informative to see what their habits are.

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I like reading these studies the PSU crew does on collared bucks. Very informative to see what their habits are.
> 
> http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


I like those too Nicko. Very informative and shows how these deer survive through hunting seasons. I did expect that guy to be a bit bigger though.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I like those too Nicko. Very informative and shows how these deer survive through hunting seasons. I did expect that guy to be a bit bigger though.



I thought the same. Tine length not very long but I like the thickness.


----------



## Ryanp019

Mathias said:


> Which color did you get, post a pic?


I Just got the real tree edge lol I’m a simple man. I will post pics. I have kids and my wife is making me wait until the fat man in the red suit brings it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Happy holidays everyone please be careful in your travels...dave


----------



## 13third

Worst day of my life yesterday. My father passed at 3:55 am. So if you still have yours hug em tighter the next time you see them. 


Sorry if this upsets fellas wanting to read about archery hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

13third said:


> Worst day of my life yesterday. My father passed at 3:55 am. So if you still have yours hug em tighter the next time you see them.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this upsets fellas wanting to read about archery hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need to be sorry, u have our prayers and sympathy. We talk thru our highs and lows together...


----------



## bamsdealer

Prayers w you and your family.


----------



## jdhaines32

LetThemGrow said:


> No need to be sorry, u have our prayers and sympathy. We talk thru our highs and lows together...


Prayers and sympathy. May you and your family be comforted during your time of loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

13third said:


> Worst day of my life yesterday. My father passed at 3:55 am. So if you still have yours hug em tighter the next time you see them.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this upsets fellas wanting to read about archery hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear of your loss. LTG said it perfectly. God bless your family


----------



## Mathias

Curious to see what this eventually becomes









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Those are big high forks!


----------



## Mathias

13third said:


> Worst day of my life yesterday. My father passed at 3:55 am. So if you still have yours hug em tighter the next time you see them.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this upsets fellas wanting to read about archery hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been down that painful road myself. Cherish the memories. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

13third said:


> Worst day of my life yesterday. My father passed at 3:55 am. So if you still have yours hug em tighter the next time you see them.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this upsets fellas wanting to read about archery hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sorry for your loss. Hunting and archery is a distraction from life and is trivial in comparison. Prayers sent.


----------



## full moon64

13third said:


> Worst day of my life yesterday. My father passed at 3:55 am. So if you still have yours hug em tighter the next time you see them.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this upsets fellas wanting to read about archery hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so sorry too hear prayers for u and ur family


----------



## billp1044

13third said:


> Worst day of my life yesterday. My father passed at 3:55 am. So if you still have yours hug em tighter the next time you see them.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this upsets fellas wanting to read about archery hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 6341205


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6341205


Nice buck Matt. Ever see him before? Looks like a great late season target. I pulled two cameras behind the house yesterday, not a single legal buck, a bunch of does and a few tiny bucks, quite disappointing.


----------



## Mathias

Trying to judge age on him, I think he’s young. Would love too see him is 2 years. New arrival, posted grainy pic of him yesterday.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Trying to judge age on him, I think he’s young. Would love too see him is 2 years. New arrival.


nice rack,I think your right Matt on young side..


----------



## yetihunter1

Looking to get out atleast one more time this year but lately my hands have been full with the newest addition to the family.....my son Declan! Looking forward to all the adventures I will get to have with him in the future...specially if he loves hunting as much as I do. Just wanted to wish all you guys a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years from my family to yours since I probably wont be on here much between now and the end of the year. 

View attachment 6341385

View attachment 6341387

View attachment 6341389


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Yeti, a wonderful addition to your family. Merry Christmas!


----------



## nicko

Best Christmas present ever Yeti. Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Matt....life is forever changed...I wish you and your family health and happiness!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I’d send a message from our home to yours....

Wishing each of you a safe holiday and prosperous new year....


----------



## jacobh

Merry a Christmas to everyone. We get into heated discussions sometimes here but truthfully we are kinda like one big family!! Yeti congrats to u and the wife. Joe beautiful family!!!


----------



## Mathias

Now Joe, if we could only get ya a Mathews shirt....maybe Santa &#55356;&#57221;?


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## vonfoust

Merry Christmas everyone! Yeti congrats! One thing you will learn that was explained to me. You will get to hunt less, but enjoy it more. And enjoy the ride. 

Joe good to see Camille looking well.


----------



## nicko

I haven’t talked about this here since I first found out about my dad’s stage 4 prostate cancer. A normal PSA blood level is well under 1.0. When my Dad was first diagnosed in the summer, his level was 19. Late summer, his level was up to 30. He started lupron injections, taking an oral med, and my Mom has been force feeding him every natural herb, vitamin, and spice-like supplement that has any tie to stemming the tidal wave of cancer. A lot of anxiety and uncertainty followed his diagnosis for my entire family. His most recent PSA level.....0.4. 

I’m sitting at home now with all the shopping and buying done. Sam and his friends are here taking over our tight and cozy house and adding the life and energy that only kids can. 

Merry Christmas everybody. Count your blessings.


----------



## jacobh

Nick glad to hear your dads doing better!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Now Joe, if we could only get ya a Mathews shirt....maybe Santa ?


Lol....doubt that’s happening, spent the day yesterday with my Prime connection and let me just say, their new line-up is even better than the last...this will be the third year in a row that their improvements are all clearly noticeable, unlike so many other manufacturers. When I picked up the Rize in 2016, it was the first time since 2008 that I put down an Elite. The Centergy was introduced in 2017 the improvements in cycle, shock and cable roller were significant upgrades for me, enough to part with my Rize in the classifieds and pick one up. Not sure what is in store for 2018, but it won’t be an easy decision either way...

For anyone who is stuck in the traditional brands and hasn’t tried some of the newer ones, you should do yourself a favor and at least look into Prime!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I can't wait to shoot it, looks great.
I liked the Rize better than the centergy.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've been very intreuged by primes they seem to always be working on innovations rather than some companies that seem to re design the same bows and increase msrp each year simply to get a new release out. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Deer are moving around, nothing great for pics so far. 1 decent 10pt that I have no history with showed up once and that was it.


----------



## jacobh

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=08fRfeToqlI


Here's a buddy of mine I grew up with. Anyways guys subscribe and have a chance to win a brand new bowtech!!! Sean's a great guy let's help him out


----------



## full moon64

yetihunter1 said:


> Looking to get out atleast one more time this year but lately my hands have been full with the newest addition to the family.....my son Declan! Looking forward to all the adventures I will get to have with him in the future...specially if he loves hunting as much as I do. Just wanted to wish all you guys a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years from my family to yours since I probably wont be on here much between now and the end of the year.
> 
> View attachment 6341385
> 
> View attachment 6341387
> 
> View attachment 6341389


yeti adorable baby,,I pray for your baby too have good health and you guys rest,,well!


----------



## full moon64

Scouting new game lands for late season,,found a very good spot ,but is closed 12/20/17 thru 6/20/18 burn project..A neat spot a swampy ridge with spring very wet.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

yetihunter1 said:


> Looking to get out atleast one more time this year but lately my hands have been full with the newest addition to the family.....my son Declan! Looking forward to all the adventures I will get to have with him in the future...specially if he loves hunting as much as I do. Just wanted to wish all you guys a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years from my family to yours since I probably wont be on here much between now and the end of the year.
> 
> View attachment 6341385
> 
> View attachment 6341387
> 
> View attachment 6341389


Congrats Yeti!! I need to know where you got the baby’s deer PJs ? My grandson will be here in March, and would look great in them!


----------



## yetihunter1

HNTRDAVE said:


> Congrats Yeti!! I need to know where you got the baby’s deer PJs ? My grandson will be here in March, and would look great in them!


I will ask my wife haha, she got them...probably something on etsy....not sure how that works.


----------



## 138104

Merry Christmas all! Safe travels tomorrow.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## 25ft-up

Merry Christmas from across the river!


----------



## Billy H

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## full moon64

Merry Christmas too All ,stay safe i need you friends.


----------



## jacobh

Merry Christmas to everyone. Very Thankful to have a group that we can come on and share stories with here


----------



## perryhunter4

Merry Christmas to all. Enjoy the time with your family today! 
Daughter had us up extremely early....lol, Santa has come and gone already.


----------



## skinner2

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Mathias

Merry Christmas to all.....









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

My second Christmas without my best friend,uncle.race driver.Hug your friends you have life goes so quick..Im so glad I have place here too go share my passion of hunting.


----------



## buck513

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## LetThemGrow

Treed near Lebanon....

View attachment 6342747


----------



## nicko

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Billy H

Finally got here. Opening day of the great 5C doe, fawn, button, and shed buck slaughter. Let em hit the ground till Feb. 27. One of the greatest genius moves the PGC ever did. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Headed over to the 125 acres to go on trespasser/ poacher patrol.


----------



## jacobh

No Billy it's ok there's still tons of deer around here. Truthfully something has to change


----------



## Momentum man

Billy H said:


> Finally got here. Opening day of the great 5C doe, fawn, button, and shed buck slaughter. Let em hit the ground till Feb. 27. One of the greatest genius moves the PGC ever did. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Headed over to the 125 acres to go on trespasser/ poacher patrol.


What's the difference with letting bow hunters go from mod September all the way till gun season and shoot does?


----------



## jacobh

They do that then from now til end of Jan too many tags and too long of a season


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> No Billy it's ok there's still tons of deer around here. Truthfully something has to change


The land im on right now has seen a lot of pressure over the years. All from trespassers and poachers. Slim sightings while hunting and my cams confirm. Absentee owner and the neighbors took full advantage. Definitely have taken full advantage of the unlimited tags. This should be loaded with deer. I think if I keep making my presence known the poaching will stop. No free pass when i catch someone. They will face the law. Doing that and not shooting doe here are the only things I can do to help myself.


----------



## jacobh

Yep that's what I've seen the past 3-4 years but many didn't see it. Now a lot are seeing it and it's sickening!!!


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Finally got here. Opening day of the great 5C doe, fawn, button, and shed buck slaughter. Let em hit the ground till Feb. 27. One of the greatest genius moves the PGC ever did. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Headed over to the 125 acres to go on trespasser/ poacher patrol.


Thought the season ended Jan 27th?


----------



## 138104

If there are far too little deer in 5C, how did the harvest increase in 2016-2017 season over the 2015-2016 season? Serious question...


----------



## jacobh

Because it's a estimate. They want u to think the harvest is up so they tell u it is. Ask anyone down here nobody is killing more deer so how is the number up? Truthfully if they tell u the harvest is down and deer numbers are bad they won't be able to sell u on the tags then they'll lose revenue. That'll never happen


----------



## Mathias

I'll be out tomorrow & Thursday bow in hand. Need another doe in freezer. Have my eye on a few real good bucks, if I should be so lucky. 
Binos are paramount this time of year to look em over before release -]]]------------->

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. Really wish I would have pulled the trigger on an IWOM before the holidays. Gonna give it a go most nights this week the last hour or two behind the house. 

Anyone get anything good archery related for Christmas? I am thinking of putting my Synergy up for sale and buying a new bow for XMas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polock21

Same to you, Kyle. Parents surprised me with the gift of paying for the remaining balance of my shoulder mount of my archery buck.

I hear you on selling the bow. Made the mistake this past week of shooting the RX-1 [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Thought the season ended Jan 27th?


My bad,,typo. 




Momentum man said:


> What's the difference with letting bow hunters go from mod September all the way till gun season and shoot does?


The hunting ethics of a lot of the gun hunters that partake in the late season hunt are far and away from what most that visit this board are. They have no clue about anything whitetail related but kill everything that does not have horns. Wouldn’t know a shed buck from a fawn. Notice I said a lot, not all. 



Perry24 said:


> If there are far too little deer in 5C, how did the harvest increase in 2016-2017 season over the 2015-2016 season? Serious question...


PGC does thier harvest totals based on assumptions and math. All they have to do is change the assumption to make the numbers say anything they want. I put zero faith in accurate harvest numbers for the SRA. They just want the deer dead, hunters wants or needs dont play into it at all. That said since more got killed maybe they will drop the number of tags allotted. 

Don’t want to sound like a whiner. Those are my uneducated, but real experience based thoughts. I’ll be doing what I can where I can to make things better for myself.


----------



## Momentum man

Billy H said:


> My bad,,typo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hunting ethics of a lot of the gun hunters that partake in the late season hunt are far and away from what most that visit this board are. They have no clue about anything whitetail related but kill everything that does not have horns. Wouldn’t know a shed buck from a fawn. Notice I said a lot, not all.
> 
> 
> 
> PGC does thier harvest totals based on assumptions and math. All they have to do is change the assumption to make the numbers say anything they want. I put zero faith in accurate harvest numbers for the SRA. They just want the deer dead, hunters wants or needs dont play into it at all. That said since more got killed maybe they will drop the number of tags allotted.
> 
> Don’t want to sound like a whiner. Those are my uneducated, but real experience based thoughts. I’ll be doing what I can where I can to make things better for myself.


So it's not ethical to shoot a doe with a gun only a bow. There are tons of crossgunners and bow hunter shooting the first doe that comes by. Just because you use a bow doesn't make you a elite and ethical hunter.


----------



## dougell

PGC does thier harvest totals based on assumptions and math. All they have to do is change the assumption to make the numbers say anything they want. I put zero faith in accurate harvest numbers for the SRA. They just want the deer dead, hunters wants or needs dont play into it at all. That said since more got killed maybe they will drop the number of tags allotted. 

Don’t want to sound like a whiner. Those are my uneducated, but real experience based thoughts. I’ll be doing what I can where I can to make things better for myself.

I have faith that the harvest estimates do what they're supposed to do.They estimate the harvests about as good as can be expected.With that said,there is truth to what you posted.I don't believe the PGC is as concerned about the harvest estimates in the SRA's like they are in the rest of the state.In fact,at one time(around the 2003 era),the SRA harvests weren't even added into the statewide harvest estimates.I don't know if that's the case today but it most certainly was the case at one time.The SRA's were always about reducing the herd to decrease human,deer conflict.We can argue about the validity of that all day but that that was the case.Without a doubt,you are correct that they manage the SRA's completely differently.Where we probably do differ in opinion is that I don't believe for one second that they manipulate any of the data for any particular reason.


----------



## dougell

The hunting ethics of a lot of the gun hunters that partake in the late season hunt are far and away from what most that visit this board are. They have no clue about anything whitetail related but kill everything that does not have horns. Wouldn’t know a shed buck from a fawn. Notice I said a lot, not all. 


I hate to paint any group with a broad brush as I'm also as much of a rifle and flintlock hunter as I am a bow hunter these days.With that said,I don't really disagree with that on a large scale.My kid and I skip around a lot during rifle season.We hardly ever sit because the deer just don't have to move.You have to go to them so we hit multiple areas in a full day of hunting.When traveling from area to area,the number of guys obviously road-hunting is absurd.We saw one guy actually in the woods all year and we only hunt areas open to the public.Most guys are shooting at anything they can get a shot at.


----------



## Billy H

Momentum man said:


> So it's not ethical to shoot a doe with a gun only a bow. There are tons of crossgunners and bow hunter shooting the first doe that comes by. Just because you use a bow doesn't make you a elite and ethical hunter.


Please read what I posted. I said “ The Hunting ethics of *A lot* of the gun hunters that partake in the late season hunt are far and away from what most *That visit this board* are” .I’m not making a blanket statement at all. If your comprehension was better you could see I’m complimenting the membership here on having a better understanding of the animal they pursue.


----------



## Billy H

Doug we have more of a problem with guys pushing private land and just flat out walking in and hunting private land shooting everything they possibly can. Road hunting doesn’t happen much during the day but it does at night. You and your son are examples of hunters taking advantage of an opportunity to enjoy another type of hunting besides bow hunting, and doing it the right way as many others do as well. Part of the problem down here is guys have pockets full of tags and will do anything to fill them. Problem gets worse each year with declining numbers of deer.


----------



## dougell

I have no idea where you live or hunt.I'm not familiar with that area at all but I am familiar with some areas of 2B,which I imagine are similar.I'm really not opposed to longer season and almost unlimted tags in areas where there really shouldn't be a lot of deer.I do however feel that some of the outlying areas shouldn't be a part of those management units.It certainly has to be frustrating trying to compete with a lot of other hunters and limited places to hunt.I can only imagine the amount of bad behavior that exists.


----------



## 138104

Billy, what county is the 125 acres that you own in?


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Billy, what county is the 125 acres that you own in?


I don’t own the 125. It’s down the road from my property. I take care of it for the owner that lives on a big spread on the other side of the state. It is in northern Montgomery County. I can be in Berks, Lehigh ,or Bucks county in a matter of a couple minute drive. Chester county is within easy reach as well.


----------



## dougell

Isn't parts of montgomery county one of the areas put into the SRA's that are actually pretty rural?Is so,an extra month or so of guns would make a big difference.


----------



## dougell

Maybe I was think about Northampton.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My wife painted another feather. This one for a frame that will hold several pictures and my elk ivories.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

First set of the lake season wearing my new Cabela’s Berber fleece with Windstop lining. Wasn’t expecting this white crunchy stuff on the ground but I’ll take it… If anything moves I’ll be able to hear it well before I see it.


----------



## bamsdealer

Scary thought... i saw Feb 27th and about fell over! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mathias

Saw more guys wearing camo in moving trucks today than I did the 2 weeks of gun.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Saw more guys wearing camo in moving trucks today than I did the 2 weeks of gun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Maybe waterfowl hunters?


----------



## Mathias

My bad, I meant wearing orange

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Today's tidbit: I see WCO's will soon, January 2018, be named Game Wardens. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

nicko said:


> First set of the lake season wearing my new Cabela’s Berber fleece with Windstop lining. Wasn’t expecting this white crunchy stuff on the ground but I’ll take it… If anything moves I’ll be able to hear it well before I see it.


I have the top hoodie that I use for spot and stalk and when it’s cold. It is fantastic for breaking the wind and keeping the heat in. Hopefully they perform just as well for you.


----------



## fap1800

Had a good evening sit. Got in the stand at 330 with the hopes of seeing a few deer. Saw 12 total. 11 does and one buck. The buck came in right at last light. I️ had lowered my bow as it was already 5:10. He was a spindly 8 with short tines. I️ have some pics of him. Definitely a 2.5 year old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

I had a good sit as well. Got settled in around the same time as FAP. I ended up seeing around 15 does/button bucks, the only ones in range was a button buck and two does where it was too dark to see my pins. Wasn't as cold as I thought it was going to be. Nice to be back in a tree, be back at it tomorrow night.


----------



## Ebard22

Anyone that didn't have a white Christmas or needs some snow for second season hunt I have some extra!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow where is that?


----------



## 138104

I'm guessing Erie. They got pounded with 4+ feet of snow!


----------



## Ebard22

Yep. Made the weather channel twice in 3 days. We're pretty much famous!


----------



## Mathias

Ebard22 said:


> Anyone that didn't have a white Christmas or needs some snow for second season hunt I have some extra!


Ugghhh, poor you. Pretty much hate the stuff!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Not jealous at all....


----------



## jacobh

When i did construction I loved the cold weather and snow. After going into the medical field I am now soft and hate the cold lol. My mom says Im getting soft in my old age


----------



## Mathias

Wimped out, slept til 6.
Buddy went out, said he was surrounded by deer and had one down at first light.
I prefer afternoons


----------



## Matt Musto

TauntoHawk said:


> My wife painted another feather. This one for a frame that will hold several pictures and my elk ivories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


She is very talented, awesome work on such a difficult canvas


----------



## vonfoust

This can't be good for wildlife in Erie. Hope it doesn't stick around too long.


----------



## Ebard22

The worst of it is in the city and suburbs right on the lake. I still muzzle loader hunted southern Erie county yesterday. Only about 18 inches there. Miserable walking but not the worst I've seen. Tried to hunt today but it's about 2 feet deep in southern Erie now so I tapped out. A good friend of mine works for millcreek township which is the biggest township in Erie and all he is doing is driving around in a back hoe pulling plow trucks out. O and it's still snowing off and on.


----------



## dougell

I really like Erie and the surrounding area during the summer.I wouldn't want to live there in the winter.We used to hunt Ashtabula county in Ohio,just over the border.It was nothing to get 24" of snow at a time.The guy's property where we hunted would kill a huge buck almost every year in the late season once the snow piled up.He'd bait them when they had nothing else to eat.It was like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## nicko

bowhuntercoop said:


> I have the top hoodie that I use for spot and stalk and when it’s cold. It is fantastic for breaking the wind and keeping the heat in. Hopefully they perform just as well for you.


I sat for two hours yesterday in a consistent wind and stayed fairly comfortable. My only complaint is the hood. It was catching too much wind and diverting it down inside the pullover and the windstop lining inside the hood crinkled whenever I turned my head. I'll have to break out my fleece hood/mask for this weather. For me at least, keeping the wind and cold off my neck makes a big difference when hunting late season weather like this.


----------



## bucco921

Just an FYI, Cabelas has the Berber and Wooltimate half off right now. Limited sizes though.


----------



## Mathias

IWOM season.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

https://adventures.everybodyshops.com/pa-buck-hunters-two-deer-year/



Well those who say it's not about the money here's a read for u. Now it seems they may do a lottery to allow 2 bucks to be killed


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> https://adventures.everybodyshops.com/pa-buck-hunters-two-deer-year/
> 
> 
> 
> Well those who say it's not about the money here's a read for u. Now it seems they may do a lottery to allow 2 bucks to be killed


It's obvious that the last year has seen changes DIRECTLY related to money, since they can't get their license fee increase. 

As for shooting more bucks, I still see no reason for that, but all the guys that want to add Sundays or more time for archery aren't concerned with additional buck harvests.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I don't want to see Sunday's or more bucks or does killed. That article to me just shows how they're focused solely on money right now


----------



## John D 194

jacobh said:


> https://adventures.everybodyshops.com/pa-buck-hunters-two-deer-year/
> 
> 
> 
> Well those who say it's not about the money here's a read for u. Now it seems they may do a lottery to allow 2 bucks to be killed


Thats an absolute joke. The GC even used the term money grab. I Don't know what its like everywhere in the state but around me alot of the gamelands have been sold to an industrial park and access to others have been shut down due to gas wells. They make plenty of money. Problem is they never put it back into the land they put it back into their pockets. God forbid they drive a 2 year old vehicle for their personal use. Ive seen more GC vehicles doing personal business then I have in the gamelands. As a matter of fact its been 2 years since Ive seen one anywhere near the gamelands I hunt.


----------



## dougell

John D 194 said:


> Thats an absolute joke. The GC even used the term money grab. I Don't know what its like everywhere in the state but around me alot of the gamelands have been sold to an industrial park and access to others have been shut down due to gas wells. They make plenty of money. Problem is they never put it back into the land they put it back into their pockets. God forbid they drive a 2 year old vehicle for their personal use. Ive seen more GC vehicles doing personal business then I have in the gamelands. As a matter of fact its been 2 years since Ive seen one anywhere near the gamelands I hunt.


LOL.That's just funny.


----------



## vonfoust

John D 194 said:


> Thats an absolute joke. The GC even used the term money grab. I Don't know what its like everywhere in the state but around me alot of the gamelands have been sold to an industrial park and access to others have been shut down due to gas wells. They make plenty of money. Problem is they never put it back into the land they put it back into their pockets. God forbid they drive a 2 year old vehicle for their personal use. Ive seen more GC vehicles doing personal business then I have in the gamelands. As a matter of fact its been 2 years since Ive seen one anywhere near the gamelands I hunt.


Saw one yesterday at GL 105. You should have been there, it was* much* older than 2 years old.


----------



## jacobh

So why another buck for a "money grab"? 10,000 more buck tags and this guy says only 2,000 will be successful at $100-$150 a pop?? Uuuhhhhmmmm no Thanks. Won't be happy until all the deer are gone


----------



## dougell

They drives those trucks until they're basically worthless.They certainly don't get new ones every year or two but a good urban legend is always fun.They don't put money back into land?That's a riot as well.I can think of about 20k acres that were once leased and as of a few years ago purchased as SGL's and open to the public for the first time in decades.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> So why another buck for a "money grab"? 10,000 more buck tags and this guy says only 2,000 will be successful at $100-$150 a pop?? Uuuhhhhmmmm no Thanks. Won't be happy until all the deer are gone


I wouldn't pay $150 for an additional tag but 2k additional bucks killed wouldn't impact the resource on bit.People claimed the turkeys would be wiped out when they insituted a second gobbler tag.It amounted to 1 additional gobbler being harvested per 37 sq miles.


----------



## jacobh

Doug that's their guess they want 10,000 tags. So if it's not about money why would they now be focused on killing more bucks that well they implemented ARs to protect?


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> So why another buck for a "money grab"? 10,000 more buck tags and this guy says only 2,000 will be successful at $100-$150 a pop?? Uuuhhhhmmmm no Thanks. Won't be happy until all the deer are gone


Yeah, no way I'm paying $100 for a tag.


----------



## jacobh

Again I'm not going to get into it all but the term money grab is a very ignorant term to be using. Like I said I'm not saying they don't put $$ in but 1st the pheasant stamp was put in to make up for no increase now this what's next?


----------



## jacobh

So now with 10,000 more tags I guess they can kill these bucks wherever. How's that helping management?


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug that's their guess they want 10,000 tags. So if it's not about money why would they now be focused on killing more bucks that well they implemented ARs to protect?


Where did I say it wasn't about money?It's absolutely about money because they need a license increase but can't get one.The success rate if comparable to other states that have a second buck tag would be between 8-10%.That's less than an additional 1k bucks being killed statewide which is less than a year to year fluctuation in the harvest do to the weather on the first day.It wouldn't harm the resource.


----------



## jacobh

So why target something u just preached about protecting??


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Again I'm not going to get into it all but the term money grab is a very ignorant term to be using. Like I said I'm not saying they don't put $$ in but 1st the pheasant stamp was put in to make up for no increase now this what's next?


Pheasant stamps and an extra buck tag is an "optional" fee.No one is forced to buy one.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> So why target something u just preached about protecting??


Because AR's protects about 50% of 1.5 year old bucks.An extra tag would generate additional money and not impact the resource one bit.


----------



## jacobh

Nobody is saying their forced. But the pheasant stamp u said was for a increase that they needed less then a year later they want more with a buck lottery. So if the point of ARs were to protect bucks why now do they want to target them just for more money? So the money to them is worth more then the resource


----------



## jacobh

2000 dead bucks won't hurt the resource? That's 2000 less deer a year. I'm not buying it. So how are u managing where these bucks will be killed or dosent it matter? They want more money but want to put forth zero effort to get it


----------



## dougell

That would be less than 1/2 of 1 percent more bucks being killed per sq mile.No impact to the resource at all.


----------



## jacobh

Man Doug u must work for the PGC or something. Go on their Facebook page and read the comments I'm not the only one complaining. Seems all of us just have zero clue about what's happening. 2000 deer dead dosent affect anything is comical and no way to manage where they will be killed. Since 5c is loaded what if 500 bucks are killed there that has zero impact?? U can't base it per square mile of Pa if the tags aren't specified


----------



## dougell

Do you really think 500 additional bucks will be killed in 5C?The way you talk,there isn't 500 bucks left in that unit.I'm completely neutral on a second buck tag.I wouldn't buy one but I don't see an extra 1k dead bucks being an issue.Heck,more than that die every year to EHD in some counties.


----------



## jacobh

No I don't think there is but u keep saying that's less then 1 per square mile. Who's to say that these licenses wont be used in a smaller area and impact the herd? There's no way to be sure. For years now they sell us on protecting the bucks to let them live now they say hell let's offer 10,000 more buck tags for $$ that's not smart. Is 5000 bucks a issue? 7,000?? They guessed 2,000 but it could be a whole lot more then what?


----------



## jacobh

Only way I'd be ok with this move is if they lower doe allocations way down not a little a lot down then I'd be ok with it but that's it


----------



## dougell

I personally could care less if they do it or not.I'm not buying one and the impact to the resource will not even be noticed.


----------



## jacobh

It will be noticed give it a few years but that's ok if u don't see it


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> They want more money but want to put forth zero effort to get it


Emotions cloud perception of reality. Take a deep breath. It isn't a done deal, it's an IDEA. 

We all know they want more money. We all know government agencies aren't frugal. Laying that aside, no business operates for 15+ years with annual increased costs and fixed income. They are putting forth A LOT OF EFFORT trying to generate additional income. Basically throwing a lot of ideas at the wall to see what sticks. If POLITICIANS would pass the bill for much needed fee increase all this non-sense would go away. I liken it to selling off things you like to pay bills you owe. This is NOT about deer elimination, is is about income generation.

Take out your frustration with POLITICIANS who handcuff the PGC.


----------



## PA_ENGR

jacobh said:


> Man Doug u must work for the PGC or something. Go on their Facebook page and read the comments I'm not the only one complaining.


Lol shocker people complaining about a government agency?!? Must be really screwing up with that logic since they're they only place anyone ever complains too... nowadays complaining is the cool thing to do to fit in.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> It will be noticed give it a few years but that's ok if u don't see it


Scott,Pa is 46055 sq miles.Do the math.2K extra bucks is one more dead buck per 23 miles.Roadkills can fluctuate way more than that from year to year.It wouldn't have an impact.


----------



## jacobh

Ok we will see. Funny how all of u wanted to protect the bucks but now ok with killing more. Oh well


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Ok we will see. Funny how all of u wanted to protect the bucks but now ok with killing more. Oh well


It is inaccurate to say that we all want more bucks dead. I've been an adamant opponent of that forever. 

Doug's point is that in the big scheme it will likely go unnoticed. Just like antlerless tags, there will be pockets impacted more than other areas. 

Logic is like a flashlight that scares the emotional cockroaches away...you need to learn that a discussion involves multiple opinions, for you it's always personal. I can't count the number of times you have accused Doug of working for PGC, being in their pocket, etc. Nowhere did he say he supports it, or even suggested it was a good idea. Your post makes it sound like it is a done deal but it isn't.


----------



## jacobh

LTG I agree but my concern is my area which is getting killed already will be worse. Early and later season means more time to kill. It is concerning. No i know it's not about the buck kill it's about the $$. But not long ago Doug said they kill all the does because the environment can't handle that many deer but here they're admitting this is about money only. This isn't what's best for the hunters or what's best for the herd this is only about the cash. That's something I'm not supporting


----------



## dougell

Scott,I haven't thought enough about it to say I support it or don't support it.If they kill an extra 2k bucks across the state,nobody will notice.At the same time,if they sold 10k tags at $150,that would be an extra 1.5 million dollars.Like LTG said,it's nothing more than an idea being floated around.The way they manage herds is through antlerless harvests and they sell those tags for 6 bucks a piece.It's not about money when it comes to killing does but trying to sell an extra 10k tags for bucks is absolutely about money.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Jacob...how do you propose they increase their income stream outside of a license increase which they have no power to do? 

Antlerless tags are primarily about herd management and secondarily about income. I'd love to see doe tags cost $20.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ok im late to the party guys,what is this talk about a second buck


----------



## jacobh

Agreed. Doug When i see this stuff yes I jump the gun but only because I want to see less deer killed not more. LTG yes doe tag price increase. $20-$30 they'd make enough. I just don't get why they'd want to save bucks then next breath want to kill more of them. There has to be other ways. Raising for tag prices will deter guys from buying 20 tags which will save deer numbers.


----------



## jacobh

Darrin for $100-$150 u can put in for a lottery for a 2nd buck in Pa 10,000 tags. It's a proposal


----------



## 138104

Curious, but how many of you 5C guys filled tags this year? Also, how many days did you hunt and how many hours did you put in? Was it on public or private land?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Darrin for $100-$150 u can put in for a lottery for a 2nd buck in Pa 10,000 tags. It's a proposal


Gotcha thanks Scott


----------



## KylePA

More to come....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Also, have you 5C guys ever considered getting an antlerless tag for another unit and then purchasing bonus tags for 5C? Take the 5C tags and burn them and only hunt another unit.

For the amount of concern some of you express on here about the health of the herd, you should not be killing any deer in 5C. Yoy can't complain if you are. Or, you are exaggerating and things aren't as bad as you say they are.


----------



## 138104

KylePA said:


> More to come....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Looking forward to the story.


----------



## Polock21

Just my opinion, but I’d pay $100 for a tag. I usually shoot my buck in archery but it’d be cool to have another tag for rifle and hunt elsewhere other than the private property I hunt on. $100 > price of hunting out of state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

I think the proposal for a 2nd buck tag isn't a bad idea. It would be best with a preference point attached so you actually draw one at some point. I think a lot of archery hunters would put in for it. I know I would.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Gotcha thanks Scott


It's a proposal from someone on the BOC,not a biologist.I would be shocked to see it go anywhere at this point but down the road it will be a real possibility as hunter numbers continue to drop.


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> Darrin for $100-$150 u can put in for a lottery for a 2nd buck in Pa 10,000 tags. It's a proposal


Here we Pa is gonna get like NJ..We kill enough..I saw this slowly get NJ too no deer at all..Then more doe tags will follow,bag of corn will be next:thumbs_do


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> Here we Pa is gonna get like NJ..We kill enough..I saw this slowly get NJ too no deer at all..Then more doe tags will follow,bag of corn will be next:thumbs_do


Huh, NJ hunters killed over 49,000 deer in the 2016-17 season. This was an 18% increase over 2015-16. Was it just this year there were no deer in NJ? If they crossed the river, wouldn't they end up in 5C?

Seriously, some of you need to get a grip. I am sorry you are not seeing 30+ deer per day. Hunting isn't supposed to be easy, but if you spend some time in the off season scouting, you'll kill deer.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Huh, NJ hunters killed over 49,000 deer in the 2016-17 season. This was an 18% increase over 2015-16. Was it just this year there were no deer in NJ? If they crossed the river, wouldn't they end up in 5C?
> 
> Seriously, some of you need to get a grip. I am sorry you are not seeing 30+ deer per day. Hunting isn't supposed to be easy, but if you spend some time in the off season scouting, you'll kill deer.


You get a grip,you have no clue what your talking about..I lived and hunted NJ 30 years..I also see the corn skid getting too be amost empty at PA Walmart


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> you get a grip ,and hunt NJ


Now why would I drive over 2 hrs to hunt when I have plenty of public and private land to hunt within 15 minutes of my home?


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> You get a grip,you have no clue what your talking about..I lived and hunted NJ 30 years..I also see the corn skid getting too be amost empty at PA Walmart


Probably the same spot for the last 30 years...but in all seriousness, the harvest increased in most of your units. How many hours did you spend in the field and how many deer did you see to come to the conclusion there are no deer in NJ?


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Probably the same spot for the last 30 years...but in all seriousness, the harvest increased in most of your units. How many hours did you spend in the field and how many deer did you see to come to the conclusion there are no deer in NJ?


NJ state land you have no clue what you are talking about..I hunted all over..unlimited doe,,and several buck per every weapon,wiped them out..


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> NJ state land you have no clue what you are talking about..I hunted all over..unlimited doe,,and several buck per every weapon


Ok, how many hours and how many deer seen? Did you kill anything?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Darrin for $100-$150 u can put in for a lottery for a 2nd buck in Pa 10,000 tags. It's a proposal


$100-$150 for a LOTTERY where you aren’t even guaranteed a tag???? Sounds like a half-baked idea at best.

I have no desire to see a 2nd buck tag possibility in any way shape or form. Unfortunately, the financial parameters the PGC has had to work under for 17+ years with no financial relief in sight leaves them with no other options than to be creative.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Ok, how many hours and how many deer seen? Did you kill anything?


You have no clue ,its not worth telling anyone who has not hunted NJ..I will end there..:zip:


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> You have no clue ,its not worth telling anyone who has not hunted NJ..I will end there..:zip:


Well, I posted facts. You are only posting opinions. Maybe this will be more your speed. Guaranteed to see and kill deer!

http://mtwhitetails.com


----------



## PAbigbear

Just last year there was 10k more buck tags in the woods. How many more buck tags were there in 2007 compared to this year? Not sure what the big deal is.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Huh, NJ hunters killed over 49,000 deer in the 2016-17 season. This was an 18% increase over 2015-16. Was it just this year there were no deer in NJ? If they crossed the river, wouldn't they end up in 5C?
> 
> Seriously, some of you need to get a grip. I am sorry you are not seeing 30+ deer per day. Hunting isn't supposed to be easy, but if you spend some time in the off season scouting, you'll kill deer.


 Another expert on hunters and areas he never set foot on. Just looking for an argument. AT is loaded with them. What the matter Perry, Santa give you coal this year.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Another expert on hunters and areas he never set foot on. Just looking for an argument. AT is loaded with them. What the matter Perry, Santa give you coal this year.


All I see are emotional arguments based on opinions. The facts show otherwise. I believe you filled 2 tags in 5C, correct?


----------



## Billy H

Yep killed 2 . One buck and doe. Glad you asked cause I’m still bubbling with excitement about it. Only reason I got something because it was so easy. You know us 5C hunters don’t know how to scout or hunt or set up on a buck. I just wandered past a swing set or two into the hedgerow between a subdivision made up a blind from a few shopping carts the homeless had there, sat down and waited for the endless parade of deer to walk past. I picked one out and I’ll be damned if I didn’t manage to hit it. Good old easy peasy 5C. The doe I just hit with my truck because the roads are teaming with deer down here. That’s how we do it in the SRA.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Yep killed 2 . One buck and doe. Glad you asked cause I’m still bubbling with excitement about it. Only reason I got something because it was so easy. You know us 5C hunters don’t know how to scout or hunt or set up on a buck. I just wandered past a swing set or two into the hedgerow between a subdivision made up a blind from a few shopping carts the homeless had there, sat down and waited for the endless parade of deer to walk past. I picked one out and I’ll be damned if I didn’t manage to hit it. Good old easy peasy 5C. The doe I just hit with my truck because the roads are teaming with deer down here. That’s how we do it in the SRA.


Nice! Did you use a crossgun and slug gun to kill 'em? Hope you ignored some "no trespassing" signs too!


----------



## Billy H

Yep crossbow with magnifying scope and corn pile. No trespassing? Are you kidding , not even in our vocabulary.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Yep crossbow with magnifying scope and corn pile. No trespassing? Are you kidding , not even in our vocabulary.


Corn pile...rookie. You need some C'mere Deer and Deer Co-Cane.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> More to come....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had another good night tonight. Got settled into my stand around 3:30 and saw my first group of deer around 4:15. Had three does under 40 yards with no shots for a good 15 minutes. With the cold temperatures everything was noisy and they were quite spooky. Saw what I thought was a doe with a bad back wheel in early November and last night at a distance. Tonight "he" hobbled into my setup around 4:50 and I went on autopilot except I shot what I thought was directly under him at 18 yards. Luckily I was able to get another arrow and put another one into the boiler room at 30 yards. 

Ended up being a 1.5 year old buck both sides were missing on his head and have been for awhile. Guessing he shed his antlers early with the inury. At first I thought he was hit by a car, but he had a displaced fracture about 5'' above his hoof. My first shot actually went right through the top of his thigh, so luckily was able to put another arrow into him. I know I might get flamed that he was a buck, but honestly had no idea that was the case. Ended the night seeing a total of 10 does and one 3 point. Pretty sure I am about done for the season, I do have one antlerless tag to burn and a buck tag but work is about to get crazy.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> Had another good night tonight. Got settled into my stand around 3:30 and saw my first group of deer around 4:15. Had three does under 40 yards with no shots for a good 15 minutes. With the cold temperatures everything was noisy and they were quite spooky. Saw what I thought was a doe with a bad back wheel in early November and last night at a distance. Tonight "he" hobbled into my setup around 4:50 and I went on autopilot except I shot what I thought was directly under him at 18 yards. Luckily I was able to get another arrow and put another one into the boiler room at 30 yards.
> 
> Ended up being a 1.5 year old buck both sides were missing on his head and have been for awhile. Guessing he shed his antlers early with the inury. At first I thought he was hit by a car, but he had a displaced fracture about 5'' above his hoof. My first shot actually went right through the top of his thigh, so luckily was able to put another arrow into him. I know I might get flamed that he was a buck, but honestly had no idea that was the case. Ended the night seeing a total of 10 does and one 3 point. Pretty sure I am about done for the season, I do have one antlerless tag to burn and a buck tag but work is about to get crazy.


The back leg:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle. Shot opportunities are sometimes fleeting. Antlers or not, the meat will still take up the same amount of freeze space.


----------



## jacobh

I killed no does in 5c and killed 1 buck. Bought 5 doe tags and never use them. Dosent matter everyone I know killed less and less yet the kill numbers will still go up because that's what they want u to believe. Evidentally it's working


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Congrats Kyle. Shot opportunities are sometimes fleeting. Antlers or not, the meat will still take up the same amount of freeze space.


True story on that....













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polock21

I’ll let you in on a secret.. Plainsboro, Princeton and Lawrenceville area is loaded with deer. Princeton Municipal Government even hires bowhunters to thin the herd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Perry24 said:


> Huh, NJ hunters killed over 49,000 deer in the 2016-17 season. This was an 18% increase over 2015-16. Was it just this year there were no deer in NJ? If they crossed the river, wouldn't they end up in 5C?
> 
> Seriously, some of you need to get a grip. I am sorry you are not seeing 30+ deer per day. Hunting isn't supposed to be easy, but if you spend some time in the off season scouting, you'll kill deer.


Don't take those numbers seriously. 2016-17 was a bad year. 49,000 is lower than average. NJDFW is out to reduce the herd to nothing, and will play with the numbers to make it look like we still have a lot of deer. They are keeping a hush on the EHD outbreak by me that killed off a lot of deer, and the big die off of fawns we had a couple years ago during a bad winter. They have increased the length of gun and bow seasons, and allowed baiting and hunting 50yds from a house to keep the numbers up. January bow kill rate went from 40 to 4000 when they allowed baiting. I see as many deer in one year now what I used to see in one day.
I don't see a quarter of the hunters I used to see during gun season, and nobody bow season. Hear of guys quitting, and how the youth aren't interested in hunting, but they say the number of hunters hasn't dropped. All the hunters they say we have must be hunting next to their houses. 
I don't see 1/10th the deer I used to see in the woods before unlimited doe started. The deer that are being killed must be getting killed in back yards over bait. That is the only place you will find deer droppings. Take a walk on our state land and you'll see only coyote tracks, and a lot of them, on what used to be deer trails. Same with the bear. They will blame the low harvest rate this year on everything except the real reason, we don't have as many bear that they say we have. The bear too have been greatly reduced, and they added a season and extended another to try to get the kill numbers they wanted. I'm lucky to see one a year now, when I used to see one to five in a day, nearly every day. They are still saying we have as many as we had 8 years ago before we could hunt them. 
A ranger told me they were putting the hunt back into hunting. What they really did was take the hunting out, and put backyard killing of deer over bait in.


----------



## Billy H

25ft-up said:


> Don't take those numbers seriously. 2016-17 was a bad year. 49,000 is lower than average. NJDFW is out to reduce the herd to nothing, and will play with the numbers to make it look like we still have a lot of deer. They are keeping a hush on the EHD outbreak by me that killed off a lot of deer, and the big die off of fawns we had a couple years ago during a bad winter. They have increased the length of gun and bow seasons, and allowed baiting and hunting 50yds from a house to keep the numbers up. January bow kill rate went from 40 to 4000 when they allowed baiting. I see as many deer in one year now what I used to see in one day.
> I don't see a quarter of the hunters I used to see during gun season, and nobody bow season. Hear of guys quitting, and how the youth aren't interested in hunting, but they say the number of hunters hasn't dropped. All the hunters they say we have must be hunting next to their houses.
> I don't see 1/10th the deer I used to see in the woods before unlimited doe started. The deer that are being killed must be getting killed in back yards over bait. That is the only place you will find deer droppings. Take a walk on our state land and you'll see only coyote tracks, and a lot of them, on what used to be deer trails. Same with the bear. They will blame the low harvest rate this year on everything except the real reason, we don't have as many bear that they say we have. The bear too have been greatly reduced, and they added a season and extended another to try to get the kill numbers they wanted. I'm lucky to see one a year now, when I used to see one to five in a day, nearly every day. They are still saying we have as many as we had 8 years ago before we could hunt them.
> A ranger told me they were putting the hunt back into hunting. What they really did was take the hunting out, and put backyard killing of deer over bait in.


Very similar to what we are seeing here. Very frustrating to see the “official” numbers posted knowing it’s not at all accurate.


----------



## jacobh

No Billy don't get frustrated. Our area is loaded with deer and our area can't support them so this is perfect. Figured I'd try this mentality out since no matter what I say about our area I'm wrong


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> No Billy don't get frustrated. Our area is loaded with deer and our area can't support them so this is perfect. Figured I'd try this mentality out since no matter what I say about our area I'm wrong


You have two options - stop killing deer in 5C or do something about it. Discussing it on a forum won't change anything. Advocating to change the way PGC manages the herd 5C is the only way things will change. It will be a good civics lesson for your son too.


----------



## jacobh

So what do u recommend Perry I emailed them and this is what I got. " we get more complaints about too many deer then not enough". Me: well how about some addresses so i can go get permission to eliminate the complaints" officer:" we'll i see them on my way to my parents house so I know there's deer still here". So u can see how quickly their stories changed. Go on their Facebook page and read the comments I'm not the only one seeing a lack of deer. I don't shoot does in 5c. I let my 14 yr old kill one in early archery. We haven't hunted in a month to a month in a half in Pa. but late season and early archery brings guys from all over Pa to kill deer in these areas so what makes u think it still won't have a impact? Guys not from around here don't care if there are deer here or not. The best part of AT is the guys that live here tell u there's a lack of deer and a problem and the guys who don't live here say there's no issue there's tons of deer there lol so who would i believe????


----------



## Mathias

On the subject of herd numbers here in SE Pa, I have a legitimate question.
We all have and are entitled to our opinions, so my opinion on this is not in any way a part of this question.
Does anyone think that the inclusion of crossbows has had an effect on herd numbers in this area of the state?
Nothing beyond that simple question.


----------



## dougell

I would think it at least increased participation,especially since they were legal in the SRA's before the rest of the state.Due to the safety zone issues is the SRA's that increased participation probably increased the harvest rate.I don't think it did anything in the rest of the state except shift the harvest more to archery season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Jacob...how do you propose they increase their income stream outside of a license increase which they have no power to do?
> 
> Antlerless tags are primarily about herd management and secondarily about income. I'd love to see doe tags cost $20.


Here are a few ideas that I know would generate revenue and improve accounting, but need partisan support which the PGC never seems to get......

Raise antlerless tags to $20 a piece for residents
Go to a general non-resident tag that would require non-residents to purchase ALL of their tags (buck, antlerless, turkey, etc...) general tag would only be good for small game...make the tags weapon specific and double the current costs.
Require a harvest report for each tag issued in the previous year before a new tag can be purchased
Return to county boundaries as opposed to WMU boundaries for antlerless tag allocations
Add a crossbow permit requirement for those choosing that weapon

Pipe-dreams, I know...I know they don't have the authority to pull it off without support from other agencies, but it would be nice....I was at Marsh Creek SP and French Creek SP several times during the Thanksgiving week extension and I ran into several NR groups ...to a man, they all reported coming here because of the opportunity to tag a PA buck during the rut....one guy from DE, already had two buck in DE and was dragging a doe when I ran into him....not sure if I am to be happy he's helping with herd management or frustrated he gets to do it on the cheap and our system is so $$ deprived...

It cost me about $800 for my weapon specific non-resident tag in KS, I do get both a doe and buck tag, but because I choose archery, I can only hunt the entire season with a bow, even if I go out during rifle I have to use my bow....would love to see something similar here....sure some wouldn't come back, but when they stop coming logic (and we all know how dangerous applying that can be) would suggest more opportunities would open for residents....I understand we don't offer the caliber of deer of deer that folks pursue in KS, but the PGC sold roughly 46K non-resident adult licenses last year...imagine ONLY if those costs were doubled.....add to it the requirement to purchase each tag separately....buck, antlerless, turkey, etc...could be a windfall for the PAGC....think about JUST an increase in antlerless tags....in 2016 (I THINK) resident tags sold for $6.90 and there were roughly 727K sold...an increase of $13.10, to bring the tag total to $20, would result in an additional $9,523,700 and that's only for RESIDENTS......

There are ways to do it that wouldn't be "drastic", but they need to find a way to work across the table....that is were some of my frustration lies....I am not of the mindset of perpetual "they can't get the support"... they have to get better at OR get new people who are better at working across party-lines .... anything less is excuses! I couldn't get away with it in my job and I'd suspect many of you, in whatever line of work you're in, couldn't continuously throw your hands up in the face of universally recognized problems and say, "I can't get the support I need to facilitate the change we need"....chances are we wouldn't be gainfully employed if we did that as often as the PGC has done...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Matt absolutely it's impacted the herd. I know a lot of guys that started hunting because of xbows. Ultimately the herd is due to allocations nothing else. 70,000 tags in 1 management unit and 5 months to fill them is the reason for the decline. Not good management if u ask me


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Curious, but how many of you 5C guys filled tags this year? Also, how many days did you hunt and how many hours did you put in? Was it on public or private land?


Roughly 140 hours in 5C, mostly private, took two antlerless deer, passed on 14 different legal buck only one was about 115", the rest smaller....saw three different good buck, never in remote bow range though 

Joe


----------



## dougell

Don't take those numbers seriously. 2016-17 was a bad year. 49,000 is lower than average. NJDFW is out to reduce the herd to nothing, and will play with the numbers to make it look like we still have a lot of deer. They are keeping a hush on the EHD outbreak by me that killed off a lot of deer, and the big die off of fawns we had a couple years ago during a bad winter. 

I know zero about NJ as far as what they've done with deer management but if you have deer dying in high numbers during a bad winter,you have more deer than the habitat can support.A year or two ago,somebody from NJ took pictures of a bunch of deer that died during the winter and posted the pictures here,maybe it was you.The pictures were obviously a small snap shot of that particular area but the overbrowsing was extremely evident on the cedar trees.I have no idea what the habitat even consists of across the state let alone the condition of it but it was very evident from the pictures that the area with the dead deer had too many deer,regardless of how many were there.


----------



## jacobh

Guaranteed Pa harvest numbers will be higher this year then any other...... again


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Very similar to what we are seeing here. Very frustrating to see the “official” numbers posted knowing it’s not at all accurate.


Amen


----------



## jacobh

Isn't it funny though all of us are from this area and see this problem yet the guys that are not from around here see nothing wrong with our area because the PGC say we have record harvests every year???


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Here are a few ideas that I know would generate revenue and improve accounting, but need partisan support which the PGC never seems to get......
> 
> Raise antlerless tags to $20 a piece for residents
> Go to a general non-resident tag that would require non-residents to purchase ALL of their tags (buck, antlerless, turkey, etc...) general tag would only be good for small game...make the tags weapon specific and double the current costs.
> Require a harvest report for each tag issued in the previous year before a new tag can be purchased
> Return to county boundaries as opposed to WMU boundaries for antlerless tag allocations
> Add a crossbow permit requirement for those choosing that weapon
> 
> Pipe-dreams, I know...I know they don't have the authority to pull it off without support from other agencies, but it would be nice....I was at Marsh Creek SP and French Creek SP several times during the Thanksgiving week extension and I ran into several NR groups ...to a man, they all reported coming here because of the opportunity to tag a PA buck during the rut....one guy from DE, already had two buck in DE and was dragging a doe when I ran into him....not sure if I am to be happy he's helping with herd management or frustrated he gets to do it on the cheap and our system is so $$ deprived...
> 
> It cost me about $800 for my weapon specific non-resident tag in KS, I do get both a doe and buck tag, but because I choose archery, I can only hunt the entire season with a bow, even if I go out during rifle I have to use my bow....would love to see something similar here....sure some wouldn't come back, but when they stop coming logic (and we all know how dangerous applying that can be) would suggest more opportunities would open for residents....I understand we don't offer the caliber of deer of deer that folks pursue in KS, but the PGC sold roughly 46K non-resident adult licenses last year...imagine ONLY if those costs were doubled.....add to it the requirement to purchase each tag separately....buck, antlerless, turkey, etc...could be a windfall for the PAGC....think about JUST an increase in antlerless tags....in 2016 (I THINK) resident tags sold for $6.90 and there were roughly 727K sold...an increase of $13.10, to bring the tag total to $20, would result in an additional $9,523,700 and that's only for RESIDENTS......
> 
> There are ways to do it that wouldn't be "drastic", but they need to find a way to work across the table....that is were some of my frustration lies....I am not of the mindset of perpetual "they can't get the support"... they have to get better at OR get new people who are better at working across party-lines .... anything less is excuses! I couldn't get away with it in my job and I'd suspect many of you, in whatever line of work you're in, couldn't continuously throw your hands up in the face of universally recognized problems and say, "I can't get the support I need to facilitate the change we need"....chances are we wouldn't be gainfully employed if we did that as often as the PGC has done...
> 
> Joe


The PGC has a revenue problem and the only way they can increase it is by increasing the cost of the general license.No offense but I don't see how any of the things you mentioned would increase revenue in the least.Hunters don't want to pay more for each tag and they won't pay more.That was proven with the pheasant stamp.That went over like a turd in a punch bowl and was a dismal failure.Doe tags are cheap because they need people to shoot doe to manage the herd.If you increase each tag to $20,they won't sell nearly as many as they do now.That will negatively impact the way the deer have to be managed and they won't increase revenue.The majority of non-residents were once residents that just come back to hunt.I can tell you for a fact that many stopped coming because they can't get a doe tag in most WMU's. 

Raise price of antlerless tag to $20-Already explained why they can't
Go to general non resident-Already explained that as well.
require harvest report-That would actually cost the PGC close to $2 mil
Return to county allocations-I have no idea how that would increase revenue.They went to bigger WMU's so they could pool more data.They simply didn't have adequate data for many counties
Add a crossbow permit-What would that do?They already have to buy an archery license.

The bottom line is,they need a license increase but the legislature has been been handcuffing them for 20 years because hunters are demanding more deer.Without one,the sportsmen and wildlife will both suffer.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Amen


Last year I remember you posting that there lot's of deer in the SE part of the state.What changed in one year?


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> On the subject of herd numbers here in SE Pa, I have a legitimate question.
> We all have and are entitled to our opinions, so my opinion on this is not in any way a part of this question.
> Does anyone think that the inclusion of crossbows has had an effect on herd numbers in this area of the state?
> Nothing beyond that simple question.


I have to believe it is a fact that the sheer number of crossbow hunters has an impact in this area of the state. Simply adding hunters that were previously hunting for 2 weeks in rifle season to having more opportunities via longer archery season with a very efficient weapon and then the extended firearms/late archery season has surely added to the harvests. The other aspect of this is that many properties around here that you can hunt are really bowhunting only, so adding additional hunters to these properties has added pressure and ramped up competition. At this point the most reasonable expectation for change might be to have the 5c boundaries reduced as they are way too big. I really don't expect there to be any other drastic changes unfortunately even though I really think the late firearm season is more of a factor in herd reduction than the inclusion of crossbows. Just my .02 but at the end of the day it still comes down to access/habitat. I am really lucky to have a pretty awesome area to hunt down here, but some other properties that I have historically hunted the numbers seemed way down. The only thing I can really control through all of this is myself, so the focus I have this offseason is to find new properties to hunt to maybe replace some of the properties I have historically hunted that the herd numbers seem down in.


----------



## Mathias

How do you get people involved? 
Most here are passionate about what we do. Are we the exception? Are most deers hunters the sort that only really have an interest for the traditional “deer season” and are content to go out and shoot a deer and not spend any time thinking about it beyond that?
So again, how do you rally the troops and implement change?


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> IWOM season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Catching up on this thread a bit. Too funny! ^^^^

I took the day off yesterday to hunt and catch up on some chores. Woods were VERY noisy yesterday and at first light it was pretty calm for me in 4B. I settled in around 5:50 a.m. and by the time I could shoot, I was pretty darn cold. Ended up sitting til 9:30 and saw 5 doe. Went back out at 3 and sat til 6 p.m., desperately hoping to get an idea of which direction to move my stand for a better daylight opportunity. Ended up seeing 6 doe before dark, 5 of which I think were the same deer as the a.m. hunt. 

I'll be back out Friday evening and Saturday and Monday for 2 sits I hope. I've actually been seeing a great 18+" heavy 6 point on camera in daylight since rifle season ended, actually checking scrapes and bumping does a little. 

Anyone else seeing a little late rut activity?


----------



## nicko

The deer harvest reporting rate for PA hunters dropped to under 30% a couple years ago and the PGC stated it was a problem. But here we still sit with "you have 10 days to report your harvest". 

They *can* make changes to the reporting system. They just *choose* not to. EDIT..... Case in point. Doe tags used to be a flat $6.00. Now they cost $6.70. What does that 70 cents represent? I'm not sure but it's going to something. Build the cost into each tag sold of what it would cost the PGC to have every tag reported through the PALS system. Now tags would cost $7.40 a piece. That way it costs them nothing and if anything it would put a few dollars back in their coffers as there will always be hunters who do not report their kills. And with that in mind, mandatory reporting of all tags purchased. It isn't a difficult concept. I sent an e-mail to the PGC a few years ago and posed this idea. And I was told what Doug said above.....it costs the PGC 70 cents for each kill reported on-line. I suggested adding the cost into each tag sold. Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> On the subject of herd numbers here in SE Pa, I have a legitimate question.
> We all have and are entitled to our opinions, so my opinion on this is not in any way a part of this question.
> Does anyone think that the inclusion of crossbows has had an effect on herd numbers in this area of the state?
> Nothing beyond that simple question.


Absolutely! I can account 10 from folks I personally know....
My Dad shot a doe at the property in 5C, he can absolutely shoot the lights out with his GT500, but he wanted to try his new Excalibur and it proved DEADLY.
I have an uncle, the same one who fell a few years back and had the rescue that made the Pottstown Mercury, he can no longer draw a vertical bow, took two with his crossbow, without the crossbow he wouldn't have been hunting, 
my cousin took a kid out for his first hunt and he took one with a crossbow- again without it he wouldn't have been out hunting...
a guy at work took both of his kids, his son shot a buck and two doe and his daughter shot a doe, and he shot a buck, none of them own or have ever even shot a vertical bow. The father was strictly a gun hunter, he lives in Green Lane and was frustrated he didn't have a spot close by...talked with a neighbor who said if he archery hunted he would grant permission, but he didn't want guns going off around the house. The next day my he went to Cabelas bought a crossbow and killed doe that weekend. All 5 deer mentioned came off the same property and he has a GIANT on camera that he is after this week, oh and he purchased a big broadcast feeder to add to his arsenal. Spoke with him this morning, there were 18 deer, including 4 buck at the feeder this morning at 7:45AM, but not the big one....
I took another bowhunter from work out to my spot in Glenmoore when I got back from KS earlier this year. I don't know him real well, he's knew to the job, but knew I was loosing the property and he was struggling to get his first deer. We left work, drove over and when we got out of the car to get dressed he brought out his bow....TenPoint crossbow...he never told me and I never asked, he always mentioned he was having trouble getting anything into bow range over at Marsh Creek, he killed a doe that night in Glenmoore.
My youngest brother, who has an eye disease that significantly imoacts his eyesight, shot a doe with his Strykzone, he does not and likely would no longer hunt with a vertical bow because of his eye site, the scope on the crossbow is almost a must have for him....(unfortunately, I think he would prefer to use his vertical bow, but has little confidence with it)

If there is ANYONE on this thread who doesn't believe that the introduction of crossbows into the general archery season has had an impact on both the herd AND foot-traffic in the hardwoods, you are seriously not in touch with what is going on in the Commonwealth. You have to open to the notion of looking beyond the areas that you frequent to the entire Commonwealth....If I, one person, in one small area, can account for at least 10 kills, all but one of which would NOT HAVE HAPPENED without a crossbow, I can't imagine what the actual impact across state must be......

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> The PGC has a revenue problem and the only way they can increase it is by increasing the cost of the general license.No offense but I don't see how any of the things you mentioned would increase revenue in the least.Hunters don't want to pay more for each tag and they won't pay more.That was proven with the pheasant stamp.That went over like a turd in a punch bowl and was a dismal failure.Doe tags are cheap because they need people to shoot doe to manage the herd.If you increase each tag to $20,they won't sell nearly as many as they do now.That will negatively impact the way the deer have to be managed and they won't increase revenue.The majority of non-residents were once residents that just come back to hunt.I can tell you for a fact that many stopped coming because they can't get a doe tag in most WMU's.
> 
> Raise price of antlerless tag to $20-Already explained why they can't
> Go to general non resident-Already explained that as well.
> require harvest report-That would actually cost the PGC close to $2 mil
> Return to county allocations-I have no idea how that would increase revenue.They went to bigger WMU's so they could pool more data.They simply didn't have adequate data for many counties
> Add a crossbow permit-What would that do?They already have to buy an archery license.
> 
> The bottom line is,they need a license increase but the legislature has been been handcuffing them for 20 years because hunters are demanding more deer.Without one,the sportsmen and wildlife will both suffer.



Thanks for your bottom-line


----------



## dougell

What changes can they make Nic?It's already mandatory to report a harvest.It's the hunters who refuse to do that that are the problem.They give you a choice to use a postage paid postcard,internet or phone.They can't make it any easier.It cost them 70 cents for every harvest reported on pals or through the phone.It would cost them another million dollars to demand every tag to be reported.Maybe if they got a license increase that would be feasible but it wouldn't change anything because all they really need is the harvest trend and the current system is statistically accurate enough to get that.they choose not to because it wouldn't be cost effective and it's not necessary.How many deer get hit on the road"How many get wounded?How many die from ehd?How many fawns die at birth or get eaten by predators?All they need is a harvest trend from year to year and the system Pa uses is more accurate than most states because they actually calculate the reporting rate.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Absolutely! I can account 10 from folks I personally know....
> My Dad shot a doe at the property in 5C, he can absolutely shoot the lights out with his GT500, but he wanted to try his new Excalibur and it proved DEADLY.
> I have an uncle, the same one who fell a few years back and had the rescue that made the Pottstown Mercury, he can no longer draw a vertical bow, took two with his crossbow, without the crossbow he wouldn't have been hunting,
> my cousin took a kid out for his first hunt and he took one with a crossbow- again without it he wouldn't have been out hunting...
> a guy at work took both of his kids, his son shot a buck and two doe and his daughter shot a doe, and he shot a buck, none of them own or have ever even shot a vertical bow. The father was strictly a gun hunter, he lives in Green Lane and was frustrated he didn't have a spot close by...talked with a neighbor who said if he archery hunted he would grant permission, but he didn't want guns going off around the house. The next day my he went to Cabelas bought a crossbow and killed doe that weekend. All 5 deer mentioned came off the same property and he has a GIANT on camera that he is after this week, oh and he purchased a big broadcast feeder to add to his arsenal. Spoke with him this morning, there were 18 deer, including 4 buck at the feeder this morning at 7:45AM, but not the big one....
> I took another bowhunter from work out to my spot in Glenmoore when I got back from KS earlier this year. I don't know him real well, he's knew to the job, but knew I was loosing the property and he was struggling to get his first deer. We left work, drove over and when we got out of the car to get dressed he brought out his bow....TenPoint crossbow...he never told me and I never asked, he always mentioned he was having trouble getting anything into bow range over at Marsh Creek, he killed a doe that night in Glenmoore.
> My youngest brother, who has an eye disease that significantly imoacts his eyesight, shot a doe with his Strykzone, he does not and likely would no longer hunt with a vertical bow because of his eye site, the scope on the crossbow is almost a must have for him....(unfortunately, I think he would prefer to use his vertical bow, but has little confidence with it)
> 
> If there is ANYONE on this thread who doesn't believe that the introduction of crossbows into the general archery season has had an impact on both the herd AND foot-traffic in the hardwoods, you are seriously not in touch with what is going on in the Commonwealth. You have to open to the notion of looking beyond the areas that you frequent to the entire Commonwealth....If I, one person, in one small area, can account for at least 10 kills, all but one of which would NOT HAVE HAPPENED without a crossbow, I can't imagine what the actual impact across state must be......
> 
> Joe


Joe, I can see that seriously impacting the SRA's. As you have said here, many places that did not allow hunting with guns, or there just wasn't room, now have people hunting it. I can see it in townships where I live as well. The SRA's are really affected, which truthfully is what the PGC wanted. 
What I don't really see though, is where I hunt which is quite a ways away from an SRA, being affected. There are more people out in 'archery' season, but the total deer harvest is the same. Those that connected with a xbow are just not there during gun season. Much of what I see just shifted the harvest totals from more gun to more archery, with the numbers remaining relatively the same. All this is anecdotal of course, but in my area with the people I know that seems to be the case.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> So what do u recommend Perry I emailed them and this is what I got. " we get more complaints about too many deer then not enough". Me: well how about some addresses so i can go get permission to eliminate the complaints" officer:" we'll i see them on my way to my parents house so I know there's deer still here". So u can see how quickly their stories changed. Go on their Facebook page and read the comments I'm not the only one seeing a lack of deer. I don't shoot does in 5c. I let my 14 yr old kill one in early archery. We haven't hunted in a month to a month in a half in Pa. but late season and early archery brings guys from all over Pa to kill deer in these areas so what makes u think it still won't have a impact? Guys not from around here don't care if there are deer here or not. The best part of AT is the guys that live here tell u there's a lack of deer and a problem and the guys who don't live here say there's no issue there's tons of deer there lol so who would i believe????


You have to rally the troops in your area and go to your state reps. They seem to handcuff the PGC to an extent. If you can get enough to sign a petition, your rep will take it seriously if they think it will affect their chances at getting elected. 

Hit up sportsmans clubs, firehalls, and any other organizations that tend to have hunters as members. I would think a couple thousand signatures would raise a few eyebrows.


----------



## Ebard22

12-Ringer said:


> Mathias said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of herd numbers here in SE Pa, I have a legitimate question.
> We all have and are entitled to our opinions, so my opinion on this is not in any way a part of this question.
> Does anyone think that the inclusion of crossbows has had an effect on herd numbers in this area of the state?
> Nothing beyond that simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I can account 10 from folks I personally know....
> My Dad shot a doe at the property in 5C, he can absolutely shoot the lights out with his GT500, but he wanted to try his new Excalibur and it proved DEADLY.
> I have an uncle, the same one who fell a few years back and had the rescue that made the Pottstown Mercury, he can no longer draw a vertical bow, took two with his crossbow, without the crossbow he wouldn't have been hunting,
> my cousin took a kid out for his first hunt and he took one with a crossbow- again without it he wouldn't have been out hunting...
> a guy at work took both of his kids, his son shot a buck and two doe and his daughter shot a doe, and he shot a buck, none of them own or have ever even shot a vertical bow. The father was strictly a gun hunter, he lives in Green Lane and was frustrated he didn't have a spot close by...talked with a neighbor who said if he archery hunted he would grant permission, but he didn't want guns going off around the house. The next day my he went to Cabelas bought a crossbow and killed doe that weekend. All 5 deer mentioned came off the same property and he has a GIANT on camera that he is after this week, oh and he purchased a big broadcast feeder to add to his arsenal. Spoke with him this morning, there were 18 deer, including 4 buck at the feeder this morning at 7:45AM, but not the big one....
> I took another bowhunter from work out to my spot in Glenmoore when I got back from KS earlier this year. I don't know him real well, he's knew to the job, but knew I was loosing the property and he was struggling to get his first deer. We left work, drove over and when we got out of the car to get dressed he brought out his bow....TenPoint crossbow...he never told me and I never asked, he always mentioned he was having trouble getting anything into bow range over at Marsh Creek, he killed a doe that night in Glenmoore.
> My youngest brother, who has an eye disease that significantly imoacts his eyesight, shot a doe with his Strykzone, he does not and likely would no longer hunt with a vertical bow because of his eye site, the scope on the crossbow is almost a must have for him....(unfortunately, I think he would prefer to use his vertical bow, but has little confidence with it)
> 
> If there is ANYONE on this thread who doesn't believe that the introduction of crossbows into the general archery season has had an impact on both the herd AND foot-traffic in the hardwoods, you are seriously not in touch with what is going on in the Commonwealth. You have to open to the notion of looking beyond the areas that you frequent to the entire Commonwealth....If I, one person, in one small area, can account for at least 10 kills, all but one of which would NOT HAVE HAPPENED without a crossbow, I can't imagine what the actual impact across state must be......
> Joe
Click to expand...


I don't necessarily agree with a drastic change across the state from xbow hunters affecting harvest numbers. Definitely some but not drastic. Foot traffic absolutely. But in the areas I have hunted mainly 1B,2F it's very rare you get a chance at a 2nd antlerless tag and if you took that xbow out of joe averages hand he would still load up his pump action 30.06 after a weekend of chugging beers stomp the woods with friends and get his doe then. The areas with multiple to unlimited tags I agree it would definitely put an even larger hurt on already apparently dwindling herd numbers.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Last year I remember you posting that there lot's of deer in the SE part of the state.What changed in one year?


I haven't changed at all, its funny how we remember what we want to...5C and 5D are both absolutely SATURATED with deer....Billy's back-and-forth with Perry was hysterical because it is 100% accurate....in order for us to get to the overwhelming majority of the herd in these areas you'd have to ignore Posted signs, build a blind in someone's flower bed between the rhododendrons, with a small pile of corn, apples, or c'mere deer 20 yards away and you could shoot more deer than you could use in a 5-years in one week.....

My gripe with 5C and 5D is, was, and likely will always be...access....sure we have Ridley, Marsh, and French Creek State Parks, as well as, a few other open public pockets...but I would wager, those tracts, as large as they are, hold less deer per acre than the ENDLESS acres of private ground that 99% of the hunters in these areas cannot access....if anyone in the area doubts me, take a ride past anyone of these places tonight in the last hour of light..
Devereux School in Glenmoore
Vanguard School in Malvern
West Chester University's Ag center n New road
Lima Youth Detention Facility
Glen Mills School 
Penn State Great Valley
Penn State Brandywine
Swarthmore College

Last night I was stuck in traffic on 352 between the Youth Detention Facility and the Friends Cemetery...in the 12-minutes it took me to move 1.2 miles I counted 37 deer.....

PLENTY of deer, not so much with the access....

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

PAKraig said:


> Catching up on this thread a bit. Too funny! ^^^^
> 
> I took the day off yesterday to hunt and catch up on some chores. Woods were VERY noisy yesterday and at first light it was pretty calm for me in 4B. I settled in around 5:50 a.m. and by the time I could shoot, I was pretty darn cold. Ended up sitting til 9:30 and saw 5 doe. Went back out at 3 and sat til 6 p.m., desperately hoping to get an idea of which direction to move my stand for a better daylight opportunity. Ended up seeing 6 doe before dark, 5 of which I think were the same deer as the a.m. hunt.
> 
> I'll be back out Friday evening and Saturday and Monday for 2 sits I hope. I've actually been seeing a great 18+" heavy 6 point on camera in daylight since rifle season ended, actually checking scrapes and bumping does a little.
> 
> *Anyone else seeing a little late rut activity*?


Yes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Joe, I can see that seriously impacting the SRA's. As you have said here, many places that did not allow hunting with guns, or there just wasn't room, now have people hunting it. I can see it in townships where I live as well. The SRA's are really affected, which truthfully is what the PGC wanted.
> What I don't really see though, is where I hunt which is quite a ways away from an SRA, being affected. There are more people out in 'archery' season, but the total deer harvest is the same. Those that connected with a xbow are just not there during gun season. Much of what I see just shifted the harvest totals from more gun to more archery, with the numbers remaining relatively the same. All this is anecdotal of course, but in my area with the people I know that seems to be the case.


I would completely agree with your post....especially since PA is a one buck state....a guy who typically waited and traveled camp for rifle buck week, picks up a crossbow and smokes a buck in his backyard in West Chester is likely done for the year....probably doesn't even travel to camp for doe season....I'm sure that was an unintended affect....

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I haven't changed at all, its funny how we remember what we want to...5C and 5D are both absolutely SATURATED with deer....Billy's back-and-forth with Perry was hysterical because it is 100% accurate....in order for us to get to the overwhelming majority of the herd in these areas you'd have to ignore Posted signs, build a blind in someone's flower bed between the rhododendrons, with a small pile of corn, apples, or c'mere deer 20 yards away and you could shoot more deer than you could use in a 5-years in one week.....
> 
> My gripe with 5C and 5D is, was, and likely will always be...access....sure we have Ridley, Marsh, and French Creek State Parks, as well as, a few other open public pockets...but I would wager, those tracts, as large as they are, hold less deer per acre than the ENDLESS acres of private ground that 99% of the hunters in these areas cannot access....if anyone in the area doubts me, take a ride past anyone of these places tonight in the last hour of light..
> Devereux School in Glenmoore
> Vanguard School in Malvern
> West Chester University's Ag center n New road
> Lima Youth Detention Facility
> Glen Mills School
> Penn State Great Valley
> Penn State Brandywine
> Swarthmore College
> 
> Last night I was stuck in traffic on 352 between the Youth Detention Facility and the Friends Cemetery...in the 12-minutes it took me to move 1.2 miles I counts 37 deer.....
> 
> *PLENTY of deer, not so much with the access....*
> 
> Joe


That's a problem in the 2B SRA as well. I'm thinking maybe in the SRA's issue township specific tags? That way the public areas like French Creek don't get quite so hammered and the person that has access at a place would be able to get tags for that township. Right now they issue tags for the whole unit and everyone heads to Ridley, Marsh or French Creek leaving no deer there. Meanwhile 50 deer are getting fed by the little old lady a mile away.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> What changes can they make Nic?It's already mandatory to report a harvest.It's the hunters who refuse to do that that are the problem.They give you a choice to use a postage paid postcard,internet or phone.They can't make it any easier.It cost them 70 cents for every harvest reported on pals or through the phone.It would cost them another million dollars to demand every tag to be reported.Maybe if they got a license increase that would be feasible but it wouldn't change anything because all they really need is the harvest trend and the current system is statistically accurate enough to get that.they choose not to because it wouldn't be cost effective and it's not necessary.How many deer get hit on the road"How many get wounded?How many die from ehd?How many fawns die at birth or get eaten by predators?All they need is a harvest trend from year to year and the system Pa uses is more accurate than most states because they actually calculate the reporting rate.


Doug, like I mentioned above, doe tags for years were a flat $6.00. A few years ago, the price changed to $6.70. That increase was for a reason (I don't know what) but it was an increase nonetheless. Somebody was able to get that 70 cent increase through. 

As for harvest reporting being mandatory, it is mandatory in name only. Under the current system, I could go the rest of my hunting career and never report any of my kills. Same fo any of us who frequent these boards. And the PGC would never know and nothing would ever happen to me or anybody else who does not report. Have you ever heard of the PGC pinching a PA hunter for not reporting a kill? Are hunters who do not report their kills the problem? Absolutely. Therefore, force them into compliance. Give them choice....report all your tags or earn a fine for each tag not reported. 

The number of deer that die from road kills and predation and EHD cannot be known. It's out of anybody's control to be able to get any type of count for these conditions. Mortality from hunting however is another matter entirely. If you are going to license over 700,000 hunters and stuff their pockets with hundreds of thousands of doe tags, it makes sense to implement a reporting system that will give the most accurate harvest report. 

Is the current harvest estimating system accurate? I don't know. The PGC tells us it is.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Joe, I can see that seriously impacting the SRA's. As you have said here, many places that did not allow hunting with guns, or there just wasn't room, now have people hunting it. I can see it in townships where I live as well. The SRA's are really affected, which truthfully is what the PGC wanted.
> What I don't really see though, is where I hunt which is quite a ways away from an SRA, being affected. There are more people out in 'archery' season, but the total deer harvest is the same. Those that connected with a xbow are just not there during gun season. Much of what I see just shifted the harvest totals from more gun to more archery, with the numbers remaining relatively the same. All this is anecdotal of course, but in my area with the people I know that seems to be the case.


There's less archery stamps being sold today than there were 20 years ago,although there was an increase when crossbows were given full inclusion.I have little doubt that they impacted the areas where you can't hunt with a gun and that was their purpose.Other than shifting the harvest a little,they haven't had any major impact on the majority of the state.I took my son to take a proficiency test this past summer for a semi-controlled hunt and he was the only one there with a compound.I'm no longer involved with it so I don't have exact number.From what I hear though,about 75% of the hunters are using them in that hunt.Archer58 would have a better handle on it.Are they killing more deer?No.About 5 or 6 years ago,prior to full inclusion,we were averaging about 200 deer harvested on 3500 acres.This year I think they killed something like 130.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I haven't changed at all, its funny how we remember what we want to...5C and 5D are both absolutely SATURATED with deer....Billy's back-and-forth with Perry was hysterical because it is 100% accurate....in order for us to get to the overwhelming majority of the herd in these areas you'd have to ignore Posted signs, build a blind in someone's flower bed between the rhododendrons, with a small pile of corn, apples, or c'mere deer 20 yards away and you could shoot more deer than you could use in a 5-years in one week.....
> 
> My gripe with 5C and 5D is, was, and likely will always be...access....sure we have Ridley, Marsh, and French Creek State Parks, as well as, a few other open public pockets...but I would wager, those tracts, as large as they are, hold less deer per acre than the ENDLESS acres of private ground that 99% of the hunters in these areas cannot access....if anyone in the area doubts me, take a ride past anyone of these places tonight in the last hour of light..
> Devereux School in Glenmoore
> Vanguard School in Malvern
> West Chester University's Ag center n New road
> Lima Youth Detention Facility
> Glen Mills School
> Penn State Great Valley
> Penn State Brandywine
> Swarthmore College
> 
> Last night I was stuck in traffic on 352 between the Youth Detention Facility and the Friends Cemetery...in the 12-minutes it took me to move 1.2 miles I counted 37 deer.....
> 
> PLENTY of deer, not so much with the access....
> 
> Joe


Agreed Joe and I've been saying the same thing too. It's all about access. If you don't have it, you're SOL. Once land that had been open to hunting gets sold off or developed or posted, that access is gone forever and it is never coming back. I'm sure every one of us could drive around and point to all the areas we USED to hunt for deer, pheasant, rabbits, doves, woodcock, etc and remember those hunts and the way the land used to look. And now those fields and stands of timber and woodlots have been replaced with business complexes, public walking trails, athletic fields, and housing developments.....all safe havens for the deer and game animals and birds we want to hunt but can no longer get to.


----------



## dougell

Doug, like I mentioned above, doe tags for years were a flat $6.00. A few years ago, the price changed to $6.70. That increase was for a reason (I don't know what) but it was an increase nonetheless. Somebody was able to get that 70 cent increase through. 

As for harvest reporting being mandatory, it is mandatory in name only. Under the current system, I could go the rest of my hunting career and never report any of my kills. Same fo any of us who frequent these boards. And the PGC would never know and nothing would ever happen to me or anybody else who does not report. Have you ever heard of the PGC pinching a PA hunter for not reporting a kill? Are hunters who do not report their kills the problem? Absolutely. Therefore, force them into compliance. Give them choice....report all your tags or earn a fine for each tag not reported. 

Nic,that extra .70 is a transaction fee that the vendor gets every time there's a transaction on pals.If every tag was required to be reported,it would ct .70 per tag.That would roughly be $1.5 million.Yes,I have heard of hunters being pinched for not reporting but they always used the,it got lost in the mail excuse and it got thrown out at the magistrate level.That's why they don't prosecute.You have to report every dmap tag whether successful or not.The first two years,the pgc wasted a bunch of money sending out reminders to those who didn't report.They weren't supposed to get a tag the next year if they didn't report and they went running to their legislators about it.DCNR gives the breakdown on their website of every one of their dmap units.You can look for yourself.Some of their units have less than a 75% compliance rate to reporting.The hunters are the problem,not the PGC.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> How do you get people involved?
> Most here are passionate about what we do. Are we the exception? Are most deers hunters the sort that only really have an interest for the traditional “deer season” and are content to go out and shoot a deer and not spend any time thinking about it beyond that?
> So again, how do you rally the troops and implement change?


I do think crossbows have had an impact. Exactly what they wanted. 

As far as being proactive and try to organize to try to implement change, great idea and great if it would help but You might as well just sit home and polish apples. The PGC wants dead deer here and that’s what they are getting. Hunters voice will never have an impact on it. There is some formula somewhere that a guy with a college degree worked out that says you can only have so many deer in relation to population of people. The PGC uses that as a cash cow and it’ll never change till license sales drop off, then it will be some big deer kill off needed somewhere else in the state. Mark my words it’ll happen.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> I haven't changed at all, its funny how we remember what we want to...5C and 5D are both absolutely SATURATED with deer....Billy's back-and-forth with Perry was hysterical because it is 100% accurate....in order for us to get to the overwhelming majority of the herd in these areas you'd have to ignore Posted signs, build a blind in someone's flower bed between the rhododendrons, with a small pile of corn, apples, or c'mere deer 20 yards away and you could shoot more deer than you could use in a 5-years in one week.....
> 
> My gripe with 5C and 5D is, was, and likely will always be...access....sure we have Ridley, Marsh, and French Creek State Parks, as well as, a few other open public pockets...but I would wager, those tracts, as large as they are, hold less deer per acre than the ENDLESS acres of private ground that 99% of the hunters in these areas cannot access....if anyone in the area doubts me, take a ride past anyone of these places tonight in the last hour of light..
> Devereux School in Glenmoore
> Vanguard School in Malvern
> West Chester University's Ag center n New road
> Lima Youth Detention Facility
> Glen Mills School
> Penn State Great Valley
> Penn State Brandywine
> Swarthmore College
> 
> Last night I was stuck in traffic on 352 between the Youth Detention Facility and the Friends Cemetery...in the 12-minutes it took me to move 1.2 miles I counted 37 deer.....
> 
> PLENTY of deer, not so much with the access....
> 
> Joe


Once again, the shotgun approach is employed to address a problem that is limited in scope. Everyone suffers as a result.


----------



## 25ft-up

dougell said:


> Don't take those numbers seriously. 2016-17 was a bad year. 49,000 is lower than average. NJDFW is out to reduce the herd to nothing, and will play with the numbers to make it look like we still have a lot of deer. They are keeping a hush on the EHD outbreak by me that killed off a lot of deer, and the big die off of fawns we had a couple years ago during a bad winter.
> 
> I know zero about NJ as far as what they've done with deer management but if you have deer dying in high numbers during a bad winter,you have more deer than the habitat can support.A year or two ago,somebody from NJ took pictures of a bunch of deer that died during the winter and posted the pictures here,maybe it was you.The pictures were obviously a small snap shot of that particular area but the overbrowsing was extremely evident on the cedar trees.I have no idea what the habitat even consists of across the state let alone the condition of it but it was very evident from the pictures that the area with the dead deer had too many deer,regardless of how many were there.


That was me. The area wasn't open to hunting(national park), and the deer from all around got pushed into those couple small stands of cedar, like they will yard up next to houses where they feel safe. There were no acorns the fall before to fatten them up after going through another long hard winter the year before. The snow was deep with a icy crust that they broke through, which kept them from wondering off already established runs. They followed each other to the cedars. It's not that we have a lot of deer, more like what deer were left for a mile or more around got concentrated in the cover of the cedar patches during a long bad winter with no nutritional food, and fawns do not have the fat reserve to survive those conditions. Last winter there were only a couple deer tracks there. 
It took 30 years, but the doe got reduced to the point where the bottom fell out in just the last few years. When the population can't recover even half of what is taken each year from hunting and other predators, you're going to realize what killing too many doe will do. And it's not just a reduction in the number of doe, but bucks too, since they come from nowhere else but the doe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Agreed Joe and I've been saying the same thing too. It's all about access. If you don't have it, you're SOL. Once land that had been open to hunting gets sold off or developed or posted, that access is gone forever and it is never coming back. I'm sure every one of us could drive around and point to all the areas we USED to hunt for deer, pheasant, rabbits, doves, woodcock, etc and remember those hunts and the way the land used to look. And now those fields and stands of timber and woodlots have been replaced with business complexes, public walking trails, athletic fields, and housing developments.....all safe havens for the deer and game animals and birds we want to hunt but can no longer get to.


I've got my hands on 10-cockbirds and now, no place to release and hunt them....so I made a donation to Field and Stream for their Youth Hunt as they have access to Linvilla Orchards...so...the fields that they hunt are less than 2-miles from my home, we actually walk there often with the dogs and let them run the fields. I can't release my birds there and hunt them, BUT if I donate them to the club, they will let me work my dogs and participate in the youth hunt as a mentor???? I'm all for helping the kids and I did donate all the birds and offered to assist, but I'm not having kids who I don't know shoot over my dog; especially because she's not at all polished enough (at lest in my eyes)....I explained my position and they offered what I thought is a very reasonable compromise....I can take Fawn and Storm out after the hunt, they are "confident" the 10-dirds won't all be shot?

I use to be very active in this club, was a range officer on the archery range, serviced 100s of members' rigs when I had my own small basement shop in the late 90's...shoot all of their ranges from air gun to large bore and rifle, as well as, all of their shotgun ranges (skeet, trap, table trap), baffled me then and still does now how they negotiate access tracts like Linvilla, Wolfe's, Ahern's etc....at least I'll get some work for the dogs out of it....(I hope), but it speaks to what I mentioned earlier....ACCESS....my brothers friend is a science teacher in Delaware County School District and volunteers as a greens keeper on the Glen Mills School's Golf Course, just so he can have access to hunt the property. My sister-in-laws' neighbor works in the maintenance department at West Chester University and is permitted to archery hunt their grounds. The neighbor up the street is a Eucharistic minister and has access to the Sisters of St. Francis Property at Neuman University which is literally across the street from my house...as condition of access, none of these folks are permitted to take guests on the properties...I get it, but it doesn't make it any less frustrating....maybe a little jealous too??

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Been preaching it for years on here. Some are now seeing it and others will start very soon. It's just whether or not they're going to admit it



QUOTE=25ft-up;1106817857]That was me. The area wasn't open to hunting(national park), and the deer from all around got pushed into those couple small stands of cedar, like they will yard up next to houses where they feel safe. There were no acorns the fall before to fatten them up after going through another long hard winter the year before. The snow was deep with a icy crust that they broke through, which kept them from wondering off already established runs. They followed each other to the cedars. It's not that we have a lot of deer, more like what deer were left for a mile or more around got concentrated in the cover of the cedar patches during a long bad winter with no nutritional food, and fawns do not have the fat reserve to survive those conditions. Last winter there were only a couple deer tracks there. 
It took 30 years, but the doe got reduced to the point where the bottom fell out in just the last few years. When the population can't recover even half of what is taken each year from hunting and other predators, you're going to realize what killing too many doe will do. And it's not just a reduction in the number of doe, but bucks too, since they come from nowhere else but the doe.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Once again, the shotgun approach is employed to address a problem that is limited in scope. Everyone suffers as a result.


not quite sure I understand what you mean?


----------



## dougell

YEP,That's what happens during winter when the habitat is poor.If deer were dying,fawn recruitment was also impacted.Once a doe loses 25% of her bodyweight,the chance of her fawns surviving decreases by as much as 95%.That's precisely what happened all across the northern tier of Pa.The only way to fix it it is by fixing the habitat and that requires the herd to be reduced and stay reduced for a long time.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> not quite sure I understand what you mean?


Instead of regionalizing the problem, address it in broader terms, so it adversely effects everyone.


----------



## dougell

I don't think anyone will argue that the PGC saturated the SRA's with tags and that saturation will most certainly impact individual areas negatively.Joe says there's lots of deer but they're in areas with limited access at best.Scott said the PGC is still getting complaints from nonhunters about too many deer, but there's no deer.How do they go about addressing the issue of reducing the herd and still provide opportunities for hunters where they have permission to hunt?Serious question as it seems t be a real issue and I have no doubt that some areas now suck.DMAP is a great tool to target problem areas but very few take the time to enroll.No doubt they can take some of the rural areas out of 5C and 2B which would be a start.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Nic,that extra .70 is a transaction fee that the vendor gets every time there's a transaction on pals.If every tag was required to be reported,it would ct .70 per tag.That would roughly be $1.5 million............


So build that 70 cents per tag into the cost of every doe tag sold. The price per tag goes from $6.70 to $7.40 and the reporting is paid for.

All this said, I'm looking forward to heading up to Potter tomorrow for two days of arctic hunting. I fully expect to see nobody else hunting.


----------



## jacobh

Doug after he said he got calls his story changed to he sees them driving to his moms. Yes certain areas have deer. Pharmaceutical companies, schools, and parks. U can't base tag numbers off unhuntable land. We need to stop making excuses for what has happened to the deer herd


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So build that 70 cents per tag into the cost of every doe tag sold. The price per tag goes from $6.70 to $7.40 and the reporting is paid for.
> 
> All this said, I'm looking forward to heading up to Potter tomorrow for two days of arctic hunting. I fully expect to see nobody else hunting.



We were planning to head up, but that changed. Good luck and be careful....that's a big tract and far from home to be up there yourself with no service...have to slide over to Verizon!!

Joe


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> So build that 70 cents per tag into the cost of every doe tag sold. The price per tag goes from $6.70 to $7.40 and the reporting is paid for.
> 
> All this said, I'm looking forward to heading up to Potter tomorrow for two days of arctic hunting. I fully expect to see nobody else hunting.


Goodluck on the trip. Looking at the 10 day forecast, doesn't look like we will be above freezing anytime soon.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> So build that 70 cents per tag into the cost of every doe tag sold. The price per tag goes from $6.70 to $7.40 and the reporting is paid for.
> 
> All this said, I'm looking forward to heading up to Potter tomorrow for two days of arctic hunting. I fully expect to see nobody else hunting.


That would take legislative approval and they won't approve it.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug after he said he got calls his story changed to he sees them driving to his moms. Yes certain areas have deer. Pharmaceutical companies, schools, and parks. U can't base tag numbers off unhuntable land. We need to stop making excuses for what has happened to the deer herd


No one is making excuses Scott.Trying to manage deer to make everyone happy in a heavily populated area is next to impossible.I have zero doubt that many of your areas that were once good are now poor.


----------



## nicko

Looks like it’s going warm up for us after all.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> So build that 70 cents per tag into the cost of every doe tag sold. The price per tag goes from $6.70 to $7.40 and the reporting is paid for.
> 
> All this said, I'm looking forward to heading up to Potter tomorrow for two days of arctic hunting. I fully expect to see nobody else hunting.


Good luck and dress warm.It was -4 here this morning.I won't even think about hunting until next weekend and I doubt I'll even go then.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> That would take legislative approval and they won't approve it.


I knew that was where this was going. And I agree with you Doug, all increases need to go through the state legislature ... which just goes to show how ridiculous this is. 70 cents is going send disgruntled hunters over the edge resulting in politicians losing their cushy jobs.


----------



## dougell

Actually,the PGC can institute and set prices on permits,not licenses.That's why they can charge more for a DMAP and that's why they were able to institute a pheasant permit,which is why they're talking about a 2nd buck permit.They don't need legislative approval for that but a doe tag is not a permit.Why anyone would want more legislative oversight is beyond me.


----------



## jacobh

So in return we're not suppose to complain about the sales of large amounts of doe allocations? And now a lottery possibly? The excuse is they need the money and yes many are making that excuse




dougell said:


> No one is making excuses Scott.Trying to manage deer to make everyone happy in a heavily populated area is next to impossible.I have zero doubt that many of your areas that were once good are now poor.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Actually,the PGC can institute and set prices on permits,not licenses.That's why they can charge more for a DMAP and that's why they were able to institute a pheasant permit,which is why they're talking about a 2nd buck permit.They don't need legislative approval for that but a doe tag is not a permit.Why anyone would want more legislative oversight is beyond me.


Maybe they could enact a permit you must first purchase that then allows you to hunt antlerless deer.  Hell, they did it with pheasant.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> So in return we're not suppose to complain about the sales of large amounts of doe allocations? And now a lottery possibly? The excuse is they need the money and yes many are making that excuse


I'm not saying you can't be unsatisfied with the hunting experience where you live.I'm just not so sure that the blame lies with the PGC.You;re essentially the victim of some tough circumstances with no easy solution.


----------



## jacobh

Ok but why not try to change things? They've done nothing to even try to improve it. In fact with more buck tags in their proposal that'll make things worse before it'll make it better. I know I know u won't see a change just the same as all these doe tags we wouldn't see the decimation of the deer herd but here we are


----------



## nicko

Also, I have a tooth that has been killing me on and off since a few days before Christmas. Pretty much came on out of nowhere. I got into my dentist yesterday for some x-rays and was told I need a root canal. Wheeeeee!!!!! It's a tooth that had broken back in 5th grade and it has a crown but now the pain comes in waves and feels like an exposed nerve when it's the pain is cranking. They couldn't fit me in today and I had no plans on putting off this trip so it will have to wait until next Wednesday. For now, I'll have to get by with the prescribed antibiotics, aleve, and topical anbesol gel. 

The cold weather should help.:zip:


----------



## dougell

Scott,what do you expect them to do?According to some people,there's still a lot of deer in areas where access is tough.If they lower allocations,you have other stakeholders screaming.It's a situation that's impossible to manage.You can't force private landowners to open their land to hunters.The only thing they can do is hand out tags and hope a percentage get's used where the deer are the most problematic.There's no way to ensure a huntable population on every piece of property where people have permission to hunt.I said it before,if I were forced to hunt a couple small properties,I wouldn't hunt there.I have spots dry up every year and from week to week but it's not the fault of the PGC.My neighbors have a 30 acre field behind my property that's surrounded by about 1500 acres of woods.They have a couple small foodplots and the rest is a combination of hay and corn.Some of the corn is still standing.Only two brothers hunt it.This past summer it was nothing to see 20 doe and a bachelor herd of 8-10 bucks.The bucks scattered like they always do in early fall but the one guy managed to kill a decent 10 point the first week.They never got a shot the rest of archery season as deer sightings dwindled and never saw a single deer during rifle season.I haven't seen a deer in that field since probably the beginning of Nov.It's not because they're all dead.It's because they just moved on to a different food source.There is no way to even come close to expecting good consistent hunting on any small piece of property.There's way to many variables that impact it.


----------



## jacobh

Doug it's obvious no matter what anyone says u will defend the PGC so i wont waste my breath anymore on the subject of Pa. u can't tel me they can't do anything. If that's the case why have them at all?? I don't know about the rest of u but I'm more concerned keeping the people who pay me happy then the people who dont


----------



## dougell

Scott,I'm not defending them.They're mandated to manage wildlife for the benefit of all citizens,not just hunters.The SRA's are a very tough nut to crack and they'll never make everyone happy.


----------



## 138104

Here is something that might help 5C folks who have deer holding up on private land not open to hunting that is enrolled in clean and green. It would be "reasonable use" to conduct a drive through the property to push deer off to surrounding public land. Just don't take a weapon with you.

MUST I ALLOW PUBLIC ACCESS TO MY CLEAN AND GREEN PROPERTY?

Agricultural Reserve is the only category that needs to remain open to the public for passive recreational uses free-of-charge on a non-discriminatory basis.**A landowner may place reasonable restrictions on this, however.**Examples include: limiting access after dark, prohibiting hunting and restricting use of motorized vehicles.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Nick.
I’m going to give my place in 3C a go Saturday.
Saw this guy driving home short while ago, looking over a thicket
View attachment 6345577


----------



## jacobh

Isn't a deer drive hunting? U need a hunting license to do it??


----------



## Mathias

You need a valid license to participate in a deer drive.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Isn't a deer drive hunting? U need a hunting license to do it??





Mathias said:


> You need a valid license to participate in a deer drive.


It's just a stroll through the property, so no license needed and not hunting. Just trying to think outside the box.


----------



## jacobh

That would be illegal no?? Lol


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> That would be illegal no?? Lol


Per the info I posted, walking on the property is legal.


----------



## TauntoHawk

So we are to just stroller around any and all clean and green properties even if we aren't wanted by the owners.. That won't make us look any worse as hunters? Not sure that's the solution


----------



## 138104

TauntoHawk said:


> So we are to just stroller around any and all clean and green properties even if we aren't wanted by the owners.. That won't make us look any worse as hunters? Not sure that's the solution


Look, I am just brainstorming here. The PGC can't force property owners to allow hunting, so if that is where the deer are congregating during hunting season, what can you do?

Reducing antlerless tags isn't going to draw deer back onto public land.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Good luck Nick.
> I’m going to give my place in 3C a go Saturday.
> Saw this guy driving home short while ago, looking over a thicket
> View attachment 6345577


Hit by a car or shot and not recovered?


----------



## fap1800

Guess I'll weigh in. I hunt mostly northern 5D in the SRAs on a couple of good sized properties. It's been a bleak year to say the least. I couldn't tell you how many hours I've put in, but it's a good amount. On the one property I have, I've seen just a handful of does on stand the entire season. This area also sees a lot of pressure. It's ridiculous the number of hunters down here and I'd venture the guess that more than 50% of the huntable properties nearby have someone on them. I had a productive stand on one property that has since been spoiled by a slob hunting the neighboring property. The dude literally hunts the same ladder stand no matter what way the wind blows. Lobs lead at anything that moves and gut punched a real nice buck with his xbow this year. All that being said, there are deer still here. Heck, I have some decent and up and coming bucks on camera just recently. Of course they're all night pics. You get enough guys hunting and the deer simply wise up. I can't speak for others, but where I am by Ralph Stover, I think it's more of a result of increased pressure the last few years affecting deer sightings.


----------



## 138104

I noticed a bunch of properties that are part of the Hunter Access Program in 5C. Have any of you hunted them? Do they get pounded by hunters or are these potential honey holes?


----------



## jacobh

If it's a program it gets pounded guaranteed


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Hit by a car or shot and not recovered?


Could be either, hard to tell, back end devoured.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bummer on that buck Matt.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I noticed a bunch of properties that are part of the Hunter Access Program in 5C. Have any of you hunted them? Do they get pounded by hunters or are these potential honey holes?


That is a joke. I checked out that program a few years ago. At that time they did not give exact addresses. You had to go find the properties. So we did that. It was a wild goose chase. I pinpointed 3 properties in my area. Knocked up on doors that were on the properties and got the run around, some even saying they did not know of the program. All the properties were posted and everyone you talked to had no answers. If I remember right the land owner got some kind of benefit for enrolling in the program. I would be very interested to hear from anyone that has been successful gaining access to these properties.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> That is a joke. I checked out that program a few years ago. At that time they did not give exact addresses. You had to go find the properties. So we did that. It was a wild goose chase. I pinpointed 3 properties in my area. Knocked up on doors that were on the properties and got the run around, some even saying they did not know of the program. All the properties were posted and everyone you talked to had no answers. If I remember right the land owner got some kind of benefit for enrolling in the program. I would be very interested to hear from anyone that has been successful gaining access to these properties.


I would report them to the PGC. These are the benefits they receive:

Some of the common terms used in and benefits associated with the Hunter Access Program, are summarized as follows:*

Safety Zones: Hunting for or disturbing game or discharging firearms within 150 yards of occupied dwellings or other used farm buildings is illegal except by specific permission of the occupant. The Game Commission may post notices to this effect around such buildings within the prescribed distance, or furnish signs for this purpose to cooperators.Food and Cover Seedlings: If suitable planting sites compatible with a good farm conservation plan are available, the Game Commission may furnish food and cover seedlings beneficial to wildlife.Pheasant Stocking: With approval of landowners, Farm-Game Projects with suitable habitat (50 acres of good cover) are given preference in the Game Commission's pheasant stocking program.Benefits to Landowners: Cooperators have found that there are many advantages to enrolling property in the Farm-Game Program. In addition to receiving help from sportsmen who harvest surplus game, listed below are just a few of the many benefits that are available through the Pennsylvania Game Commissionrotection through patrolling and enforcement of law by State Game Wardens, especially when project areas are being hunted.

Signs are posted to mark the perimeter of Safety Zones. Other signs provide warnings against unlawful acts.


----------



## bamsdealer

Mathias said:


> On the subject of herd numbers here in SE Pa, I have a legitimate question.
> We all have and are entitled to our opinions, so my opinion on this is not in any way a part of this question.
> Does anyone think that the inclusion of crossbows has had an effect on herd numbers in this area of the state?
> Nothing beyond that simple question.


Yes, but I don't necessarily think it's a bad thing. It's an effective way for the gun hunter to hunt developments and residential areas where deer need killed. Crossbows combined with unlimited tags isn't good for the deer herd on the few public lands in the SE part of the state. At least with gun season, deer know they're being hunted and the portion that don't get shot have the chance to vacate public or larger tracts of pressured private land and save the herd. With a 2 month early season, deer don't necessarily leave pressured areas and there are more hunters to pick them off.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good deal on Cabelas windproof fleece:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...as-sweater-fleece-jacket/1656491.uts?slotId=1


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I noticed a bunch of properties that are part of the Hunter Access Program in 5C. Have any of you hunted them? Do they get pounded by hunters or are these potential honey holes?


Just another quick note on this. I went to the PGC map. The properties I checked in the past are no longer enrolled in the program. But that’s just part of it. I see a farm of a guy I am aquatinted with has his farm on there. No way in heck the public will be hunting that place. Another access spot is right on a coworkers driveway. That has me scratching my head. I have some time this weekend, I’m going to see if I can get on any of the local “ Hunter access” properties


----------



## bamsdealer

I do like fleece for warmth but swore it off. Ruined more than one fleece after getting tangled up in some burrs.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Just another quick note on this. I went to the PGC map. The properties I checked in the past are no longer enrolled in the program. But that’s just part of it. I see a farm of a guy I am aquatinted with has his farm on there. No way in heck the public will be hunting that place. Another access spot is right on a coworkers driveway. That has me scratching my head.


Might be worth calling the Regional Office for a list of enrolled properties. It would be interesting to see what that guy says about his farm. I wouldn't be surprised if folks enroll their property to get the seedlings, but then don't allow the public to hunt there. Our license fees hard at work!


----------



## smithja1042

jacobh said:


> No I don't think there is but u keep saying that's less then 1 per square mile. Who's to say that these licenses wont be used in a smaller area and impact the herd? There's no way to be sure. For years now they sell us on protecting the bucks to let them live now they say hell let's offer 10,000 more buck tags for $$ that's not smart. Is 5000 bucks a issue? 7,000?? They guessed 2,000 but it could be a whole lot more then what?


I’m not for an additional buck tag period I agree with you. I already voiced my opinions on doe tags. I don’t disagree with there numbers per say but the areas they issue DMAP tags in addition to the state issued tags are being crushed around here. In theory and truth some ppl can harvest 4-5 doe on one tract of land simply because it’s a dmap area. The area we hunt in NEPA you can definitely notice the decline in population for sure. So after I sent out my yearly email I received a call from one of the regional PGC guys, basically disagreed with everything in my email and said I need to learn to hunt!  now with that I did not say I am usually successful harvesting. Just my concerns for the continued decline in the population on what DMAP areas I hunted. So basically I took it as a go **** yourself it is about money. And they wonder why more and more are swaying away from opening property to public access. It’s hard to find around here now. Most guys and property owners I know try and implement more QDM than what the game commission does. We tried it on our land but it don’t hold up considering we’re right next to public DMAP land where most that hunt it kill everything they see, that or wound or not recover them.


----------



## PAKraig

smithja1042 said:


> I’m not for an additional buck tag period I agree with you. I already voiced my opinions on doe tags. I don’t disagree with there numbers per say but the areas they issue DMAP tags in addition to the state issued tags are being crushed around here. In theory and truth some ppl can harvest 4-5 doe on one tract of land simply because it’s a dmap area. The area we hunt in NEPA you can definitely notice the decline in population for sure. So after I sent out my yearly email I received a call from one of the regional PGC guys, basically disagreed with everything in my email and said I need to learn to hunt!  now with that I did not say I am usually successful harvesting. Just my concerns for the continued decline in the population on what DMAP areas I hunted. So basically I took it as a go **** yourself it is about money. And they wonder why more and more are swaying away from opening property to public access. It’s hard to find around here now. Most guys and property owners I know try and implement more QDM than what the game commission does. We tried it on our land but it don’t hold up considering we’re right next to public DMAP land where most that hunt it kill everything they see, that or wound or not recover them.


I completely agree on the DMAP tags. I don't understand the reasoning behind it. PGC issued a couple hundred tags for the SGL closest to me, and I KNOW that the property is not overrun with deer. What's the point? How is it calculated?


----------



## jacobh

Smith I agree and that's why I post my thoughts and findings. I get called a lot of names on here and could care less but more and more are seeing it. As you already saw and I've seen in the past the PGC does not care how u feel or really the state of the herd they care about the money. Now I know 1 guy will say no that's not true but if it's not the PGC is going about it the wrong way. Your email sounds a lot like the response I got. They feel they're right and everyone else is wrong. Like i said read the comments on Facebook not many are positive


----------



## PAKraig

LetThemGrow said:


> Good deal on Cabelas windproof fleece:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...as-sweater-fleece-jacket/1656491.uts?slotId=1


Wow. <$30 for a windproof jacket that's normally $120? I don't need one as I already have a nice windshear jacket, but man, that's tough to pass up! Thanks


----------



## dougell

PAKraig said:


> I completely agree on the DMAP tags. I don't understand the reasoning behind it. PGC issued a couple hundred tags for the SGL closest to me, and I KNOW that the property is not overrun with deer. What's the point? How is it calculated?


DMAP is an excellent program.I DMAP my own property and also another property that I'm a part owner of.In fact,I only hunt on DMAP properties that are open to the public.Some of these properties don't have many deer but the habitat is poor so there's still too many deer.I have zero guilt about killing does in any of these areas because the areas will never be able to hold more deer in the long run until the habitat revovers.

There isn't a SGL in the state that;'s DMAP'd because the PGC is not allowed to DMAP SGL's.State forests can and are DMAP'd and I've yet to see one that was enrolled and didn't need to be.Each person can only get 2 dmap coupons per unit so it's a simply not true that people are able to kill 4 or 5 doe unless they have multiple doe tags as well.That's brings up another question,if there's no deer,how can people be shooting 4 or 5 doe these days?DCNR has a DMAP report on their website.You can see how many coupons they issue for each unit,how many successful kill are reported and how many unfilled tags are reported.Very few units are killing more than 1 dpsm so the program isn't having a huge impact on deer numbers.I'll will flat out guarantee you that the habitat on any state forest with low deer numbers is controlling the herd,not antlerless harvests.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAKraig said:


> I completely agree on the DMAP tags. I don't understand the reasoning behind it. PGC issued a couple hundred tags for the SGL closest to me, and I KNOW that the property is not overrun with deer. What's the point? How is it calculated?


It seems backwards to me that PA issues loads of unit specific tags and then dmaps public land where people can access additional deer tags for only the public land?? Isn't that how we end up further down the rabbit hole of worthless public while inaccessible private has a healthy or over population issue. 

In NY most units its very difficult to get a doe tag, even residents have to draw some of which the units are only give out a few hundred tags (units are a bit smaller than PA's), now everyone gets a statewide doe tag but that is only valid for archery and muzzleloader and cannot be used in rifle. Private landowners with too many deer can dmap and spot reduce numbers that way and they are pretty generous with the dmaps. Public land is actually pretty good hunting because most of gun season noone has a doe tag for them. 


I've had all these same experiences in PA as many here and the only way I figured out to fix it is avoid it and do the majority of my hunting somewhere else until I either get prime access or things change. I used to do 85% of my hunting in 5C now its maybe 10% and the 85% is done out of state.


----------



## dougell

View attachment 6346327
If you open this link,you can see every DMAP unit in the state.Every DMAP tag has to be reported whetyher successful or not.Pay particular attention to the colunm that shows how many weren't reported and the success rate.


----------



## PAKraig

dougell said:


> DMAP is an excellent program.I DMAP my own property and also another property that I'm a part owner of.In fact,I only hunt on DMAP properties that are open to the public.Some of these properties don't have many deer but the habitat is poor so there's still too many deer.I have zero guilt about killing does in any of these areas because the areas will never be able to hold more deer in the long run until the habitat revovers.
> 
> There isn't a SGL in the state that;'s DMAP'd because the PGC is not allowed to DMAP SGL's.State forests can and are DMAP'd and I've yet to see one that was enrolled and didn't need to be.Each person can only get 2 dmap coupons per unit so it's a simply not true that people are able to kill 4 or 5 doe unless they have multiple doe tags as well.That's brings up another question,if there's no deer,how can people be shooting 4 or 5 doe these days?DCNR has a DMAP report on their website.You can see how many coupons they issue for each unit,how many successful kill are reported and how many unfilled tags are reported.Very few units are killing more than 1 dpsm so the program isn't having a huge impact on deer numbers.I'll will flat out guarantee you that the habitat on any state forest with low deer numbers is controlling the herd,not antlerless harvests.


State forest, you are correct. My biggest complaint is the guy that gun hunts 1, 2 or 3 days a year and brags that between him and his 2 sons they get 8 or 10 tags and they shoot whatever they see, and it's legal so there's nothing I can say to change his mind. Meaning they shoot lots of doe fawns and button bucks and then have the ignorance to say they "almost never see buck up there, maybe an occasional spike or fork horn." 

I post my property and lease and keep everyone off and have a good relationship with most of the adjoining landowners. We provided some supplementary food throughout the harsh winter months and I'm working on habitat improvement any time my wallet (or wife :wink: ) allows.


----------



## Billy H

If the habitat is so bad in certain areas shouldn’t they just go right ahead and kill every single deer on those spots. Maybe killing all these deer in the SRA where the habitat is awesome and can hold tons of deer is the wrong approach. Maybe they have it all wrong. If they want to stay true to their ultimate goal they should sell 77000 doe tags and extend the seasons in the units where the habitat is poor. Makes perfect sense to me, and I’d be first in line to support that. After all it’s all about the health of the herd, not money. Killing all them deer will give the habitat a real chance to recover.


----------



## vonfoust

https://www.facebook.com/events/493272034391724/

Anyone aware of this? I'm not on FB.


----------



## PAKraig

FYI, from PGC website:

"*10. Do landowners participating in DMAP have to allow public hunting? *
No. DMAP participants, like landowners participating in Game Commission hunter access programs, have the right to limit the public’s access to their properties regardless of their participation in Game Commission programs."


----------



## full moon64

I hope everyone is having a great Holiday and safe and healthy New Year.

I grew up in northern NJ hunted dairy farms,state lands.I was a great place too grow up.I mainly archery hunted..

Then they started adding doe days on,then bucks per every weapon.Then they added inline muzzy loader.They added unlimited doe years later from September too February. So now over 20 years of unlimited doe and 5 too 6 bucks you can shoot per weapon,and baiting legal.NJ is hurting herd wise..There is a lot bear and turkey.

I just do not want too see PA go in that direction.I see they are allowing too many doe in 5c and other zones..I would love too see a longer fall archery and keep the traditional gun season the way it is or add a week..Flintlock hunters should get a week when weather is nicer.
.Also just do away with late season all together..The doe are breed just let the herd recover.I was going too go but just could not think too deal with a mother breed. 

I just enjoy walking in the woods more then anything else..Do too health in my family last two years I was able too go much..Stay safe my friends..


----------



## dougell

But you can't get 8 or 10 tags for each property.You can only get two.The harvest rate for DMAP tags is very low and the guy that rifles hunts one or two day per year isn't killing 8-10 deer.He's lucky to get one,look at the link I posted.Like I said,I hunt strictly DMAP properties,most of which are owned by timber companies and open to the public.DCNR actually took everyone of their properties out of DMAP in this district seven years ago because they were finally getting acceptable regeneration.The PGC also denied the application on several in SPROUL AND eLK STATE FORESTS SO IT'S NOT ABOUT MONEY.In the past three years,I have yet to see a single person actually in the woods on any of these properties.i see people parked and road hunting but the one's who do go in the woods must be watching the open areas because I never see them.This year I never saw where anyone killed a deer or heard any reasonably close shots.I hunt primarily with my 12 year old son and maybe one buddy.This year it was just my son and I.We only hunted one full day up here and that was the first day.He killed a buck in archery season so we strictly hunted DMAP properties on the first day so he could kill a doe.I killed a buck first thing in the morning and spent the rest of the day chasing deer to him.We hit three different DMAP units throughout the day and never saw a human.He didn't kill a doe that day but he had to pass on 7 different bucks.The last week,he ended up killing three doe on these properties just hunting the first hour before school and the last hour one other day.Almost Everyone you talk to up here hates DMAP and will claim there's no deer on these properties.The deer are certainly there and there's more every year because nobody shoots them and the habitat is recovering.They just don't move because they have no reason to.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> If the habitat is so bad in certain areas shouldn’t they just go right ahead and kill every single deer on those spots. Maybe killing all these deer in the SRA where the habitat is awesome and can hold tons of deer is the wrong approach. Maybe they have it all wrong. If they want to stay true to their ultimate goal they should sell 77000 doe tags and extend the seasons in the units where the habitat is poor. Makes perfect sense to me, and I’d be first in line to support that. After all it’s all about the health of the herd, not money. Killing all them deer will give the habitat a real chance to recover.


Killing the deer does give the habitat a chance to recover because believe it or not,the habitat is controlling the herd is huge areas of this state.That's exactly what happened in the NC part of the state and I can prove it.The habitat up here was terrible and the herd crashed do to several very bad back to back winters from 2003-2005.The deer simply didn't have adequate browse from decades of overpopulation.Deer died during those winters and I witnessed it.More importantly,fawn recruitment was severly impacted.Once a doe loses 22-25% of her bodyweight,the chance of her fawns surviving more than a day or two decreases by as much as 95%.That's a fact and that's what happened.Everyone wants to blame the decrease in the herd up here on lead poisoning but the truth is,teh harvest rate really never exceeding 5-6 does per square miles.They have hundreds of deer collared and tagged for a doe mortality study.Less than 8% of those doe are harvested up here and even less bucks.At that rate the herd should be exploding but it's not.Although it's certainly at least stable or slowly increasing in most areas it's not exploding and the habitat in some of these remote areas is the reason.I live right in the middle of district 9 which is Moshannons state forest.They haven't DMAP'd it or fenced a timber sale in 7 years because they're now getting adequate regeneration and it's obvious.The herd has made a good comeback in these areas and the size of even the does has increased substantially.Other than what I've seen in Valley forge and from what some of my friends tell me about the habitat where they hunt around Kutztown,I really can't give an unbiased opinion on what it's like in the SE PART OF THe STATE.I would like to see it for myself some time.One thing the se part of the state has more of is edge cover and that will hold more deer for a longer time period but it will eventually get ruined if the herd isn't reduced.We had decades of an over population up here where you guys haven't dealt with it for nearly as long.

When I walk through an area up here and see nothing preferred from the overstory regenerating and the deer hammering non-preferred species it tells me that area has too many deer,regardless of how many are there .I have zero guilt kiling doe in those areas and I fill every tag I can.You cannot fix poor habitat without severly reducing the herd and what we're faced with up here is a direct result of not shooting enough deer for half a century or more.


----------



## dougell

PAKraig said:


> FYI, from PGC website:
> 
> "*10. Do landowners participating in DMAP have to allow public hunting? *
> No. DMAP participants, like landowners participating in Game Commission hunter access programs, have the right to limit the public’s access to their properties regardless of their participation in Game Commission programs."


properties enrolling in DMAP don't have to be listed on the pgc WEBSITE AND THEY DON'T HAVE TO LET ANYONE HUNT.They hand out the coupons to whoever they want.Most of the bigger timber companies list their properties on teh PGC website and it's a first come,first serve system.DCNR does the same thing.I DMAp a couple properties and I'm not listed.I DON'T POST MY PROPERTY AND USED TO GIVE THE TAGS OUT TO THE NEIGHBOR KIDS.They'd rather play on an xbox than hunt so I let my kids fill them now.


----------



## jacobh

I agree with full moon. Do away with late season but I also say do away with early season!! As much as I enjoy hunting seeing fawns with spots still during hunting season tells me it's too soon to shoot the doe. We are headed down the wrong path with the herd management and it has to change in order for our sport to survive


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAKraig said:


> FYI, from PGC website:
> 
> "*10. Do landowners participating in DMAP have to allow public hunting? *
> No. DMAP participants, like landowners participating in Game Commission hunter access programs, have the right to limit the public’s access to their properties regardless of their participation in Game Commission programs."


And that's exactly what happens


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> And that's exactly what happens


Why is that a problem?Landowners should be able to manage their properties as they see fit.The overwhelming majority of DMAP properties are owned by corporations,timber companies and DCNR OR THE US FOREST SERVICE.Private landowners dmaping their own property makes up less than 2% of all dmap coupons.Other than myself,I don't know a single person up here who DMAP's.It's a simple 5 minute application that you fill out and send to the PGC but very few know about or take the time to do it.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I agree with full moon. Do away with late season but I also say do away with early season!! As much as I enjoy hunting seeing fawns with spots still during hunting season tells me it's too soon to shoot the doe. We are headed down the wrong path with the herd management and it has to change in order for our sport to survive


I see maybe one fawn with spots every 5 years or so up here.If you're seeing late born fawns,it has nothing to do with too many doe being shot.Actually,it would have more to do with the exact opposite.


----------



## 138104

If the landowner is receiving a benefit, such as seedlings or pheasant stocking, they should be required to allow public hunting to law-abiding hunters.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I have no clue what your talking about??? I never said it was due to does being shot. They keeps spots while nursing so I wouldn't shoot the doe that has fawns with spots so make the season later. Yes u don't see them u can't start til Oct here they start 3 weeks early hence it's too early


----------



## smithja1042

dougell said:


> DMAP is an excellent program
> 
> There isn't a SGL in the state that;'s DMAP'd because the PGC is not allowed to DMAP SGL's.State forests can and are DMAP'd and I've yet to see one that was enrolled and didn't need to be.Each person can only get 2 dmap coupons per unit so it's a simply not true that people are able to kill 4 or 5 doe unless they have multiple doe tags as well.That's brings up another question,if there's no deer,how can people be shooting 4 or 5 doe these days?DCNR has a DMAP report on their website.You can see how many coupons they issue for each unit,how many successful kill are reported and how many unfilled tags are reported.Very few units are killing more than 1 dpsm so the program isn't having a huge impact on deer numbers.I'll will flat out guarantee you that the habitat on any state forest with low deer numbers is controlling the herd,not antlerless harvests.



Ok so I’m going to assume if your offering DMAP tags on your properties then they are issue by you with a coupon and not to anyone and everyone, correct. So that means that your land is still privately hunted exclusive to who you allow on in, and who you issue your allotment of DMAP tags to? DMAP is an excellent program when used correctly, but when there just issuing tags based on the amount of land 1 tag per 5 acres of wooded and 1 tag per 2 or 10? Of field (drawing a blank on that) but these numbers haven’t been adjusted in the 8 years they have offered them, up until recently 2-3 years few ppl knew about DMAP area near us, PGC made it a point to put signs up everywhere and then started problems with ppl trespassing, stealing and basically bringing in all the trash. SGL can’t have DMAP but state forest can, in the last 6 years they’ve been doing forest regeneration projects all over on certain SGL’s and state forest. Here’s another mind blowing thing SGL seem to be becoming a more quality place to hunt compared to state forest, why I’m going to make my guess and say DMAP allotment has never changed, continued harvest of mature does and young does that can’t even mature so numbers are dropping. 

They are making great leaps and bounds with land management around us maybe you should pick up a few books instead of trying to be the AT PA know it all, and perform some of your own tracts of land that are horrible as you say. But the end result is in my opinion certain dmap area numbers are being crushed and allotment on those properties never changes. 

For your math question, 2+2 is 4 yes you can only receive 2 dmap tags per area and most likely receive 2 wmu tags possible to get a 3rd at times. Well we have a high amount of out of state, or new Resident in our area. Find a small tract of land that is also a dmap area and only hunt that area. This now becomes an issue with surrounding properties who hunt and actually have management plans. Are hombodie heard of does possibly 4-5 groups on our property get low on numbers we don’t kill them because we enjoy hunting. Number gets lower than we like we don’t shoot doe, and avoid buttons the best you can. Now when you have properties not managing does and just issue tags you notice, hear and see the numbers go down. In turn effecting not only the hunters who should have harvest all 4-5 doe on the same piece just because they were there so I should kill them, but also anyone already hunting these area and surrounding. And that’s why I asked specifically ask certain questions about the DMAP areas I hunt in or near and now agree with others that the PGC is about $$$$ and both the hunter and best interest in any wildlife. And no I’m not generalizing them all because there is some good within and WCO are all pretty good from what I’ve meant. But at the top there’s to much old school mentality that needs to go.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Killing the deer does give the habitat a chance to recover because believe it or not,the habitat is controlling the herd is huge areas of this state.That's exactly what happened in the NC part of the state and I can prove it.The habitat up here was terrible and the herd crashed do to several very bad back to back winters from 2003-2005.The deer simply didn't have adequate browse from decades of overpopulation.Deer died during those winters and I witnessed it.More importantly,fawn recruitment was severly impacted.Once a doe loses 22-25% of her bodyweight,the chance of her fawns surviving more than a day or two decreases by as much as 95%.That's a fact and that's what happened.Everyone wants to blame the decrease in the herd up here on lead poisoning but the truth is,teh harvest rate really never exceeding 5-6 does per square miles.They have hundreds of deer collared and tagged for a doe mortality study.Less than 8% of those doe are harvested up here and even less bucks.At that rate the herd should be exploding but it's not.Although it's certainly at least stable or slowly increasing in most areas it's not exploding and the habitat in some of these remote areas is the reason.I live right in the middle of district 9 which is Moshannons state forest.They haven't DMAP'd it or fenced a timber sale in 7 years because they're now getting adequate regeneration and it's obvious.The herd has made a good comeback in these areas and the size of even the does has increased substantially.Other than what I've seen in Valley forge and from what some of my friends tell me about the habitat where they hunt around Kutztown,I really can't give an unbiased opinion on what it's like in the SE PART OF THe STATE.I would like to see it for myself some time.One thing the se part of the state has more of is edge cover and that will hold more deer for a longer time period but it will eventually get ruined if the herd isn't reduced.We had decades of an over population up here where you guys haven't dealt with it for nearly as long.
> 
> When I walk through an area up here and see nothing preferred from the overstory regenerating and the deer hammering non-preferred species it tells me that area has too many deer,regardless of how many are there .I have zero guilt kiling doe in those areas and I fill every tag I can.You cannot fix poor habitat without severly reducing the herd and what we're faced with up here is a direct result of not shooting enough deer for half a century or more.


Exactly why they should have unlimited doe tags and 5 months of hunting and baiting via permit up there in the northern tier. Get rid of the deer, after a few years it will make an impact, after 10 you will really see things change. The existing habitat will recover and new planting’s will have a strong hold. I’m sure you wouldn’t mind it because it’s for the greater good. Just like here in southeast.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Why is that a problem?Landowners should be able to manage their properties as they see fit.The overwhelming majority of DMAP properties are owned by corporations,timber companies and DCNR OR THE US FOREST SERVICE.Private landowners dmaping their own property makes up less than 2% of all dmap coupons.Other than myself,I don't know a single person up here who DMAP's.It's a simple 5 minute application that you fill out and send to the PGC but very few know about or take the time to do it.


its their property so they have every right, but if you are looking at the dmap program as a way to increase hunter access in an area with extremely limited access you will not get very far. That's where ive found the glaring differences between states I've never been turned away from a dmap'd property in NY they often have stipulations on when you can hunt but i've never not been given some kind of hunter access. In PA i don't know of a single open property in our area of the state. The issue here is access to the herd they want reduced 

I always appreciate your habitat first approach and your propensity to not be a "the sky is falling" hunter but your comparisons of your area and the SRA is like comparing an apple to a kiwi. There isn't much you can site that will help the guys down here that have seen their hunting opportunities literally burnt to the ground. The only way I could deal with it was having a friend who said "you can come hunt with me in NY any time any place and always have a room to stay in" and I've been doing that for 10 years I haven't stopped looking for access and opportunity but they just don't come along very often.


----------



## smithja1042

Dougell im assuming your just a meat hunter not involved with deer management of any type and carry the thought of well I paid for the tag so I should fill it rather than manage. Harvesting game is great I love it but also needs to be limited to secure the future as well.


----------



## dougell

smithja1042 said:


> Ok so I’m going to assume if your offering DMAP tags on your properties then they are issue by you with a coupon and not to anyone and everyone, correct. So that means that your land is still privately hunted exclusive to who you allow on in, and who you issue your allotment of DMAP tags to? DMAP is an excellent program when used correctly, but when there just issuing tags based on the amount of land 1 tag per 5 acres of wooded and 1 tag per 2 or 10? Of field (drawing a blank on that) but these numbers haven’t been adjusted in the 8 years they have offered them, up until recently 2-3 years few ppl knew about DMAP area near us, PGC made it a point to put signs up everywhere and then started problems with ppl trespassing, stealing and basically bringing in all the trash. SGL can’t have DMAP but state forest can, in the last 6 years they’ve been doing forest regeneration projects all over on certain SGL’s and state forest. Here’s another mind blowing thing SGL seem to be becoming a more quality place to hunt compared to state forest, why I’m going to make my guess and say DMAP allotment has never changed, continued harvest of mature does and young does that can’t even mature so numbers are dropping.
> 
> They are making great leaps and bounds with land management around us maybe you should pick up a few books instead of trying to be the AT PA know it all, and perform some of your own tracts of land that are horrible as you say. But the end result is in my opinion certain dmap area numbers are being crushed and allotment on those properties never changes.
> 
> For your math question, 2+2 is 4 yes you can only receive 2 dmap tags per area and most likely receive 2 wmu tags possible to get a 3rd at times. Well we have a high amount of out of state, or new Resident in our area. Find a small tract of land that is also a dmap area and only hunt that area. This now becomes an issue with surrounding properties who hunt and actually have management plans. Are hombodie heard of does possibly 4-5 groups on our property get low on numbers we don’t kill them because we enjoy hunting. Number gets lower than we like we don’t shoot doe, and avoid buttons the best you can. Now when you have properties not managing does and just issue tags you notice, hear and see the numbers go down. In turn effecting not only the hunters who should have harvest all 4-5 doe on the same piece just because they were there so I should kill them, but also anyone already hunting these area and surrounding. And that’s why I asked specifically ask certain questions about the DMAP areas I hunt in or near and now agree with others that the PGC is about $$$$ and both the hunter and best interest in any wildlife. And no I’m not generalizing them all because there is some good within and WCO are all pretty good from what I’ve meant. But at the top there’s to much old school mentality that needs to go.


I don't post anything,chase nobody off and rarely ever hunt my own land unless I just feel like hunting for an hour or so before work.I bought the land to raise horses on not to hunt on but I don't care who uses it.I live within minutes of huge areas of land open to the public and I like the adventure and challenge of hunting those places.The PGC will issue 1 dmap tag per 5 acres of agriculture land and 1 tag per 50 acres of forested land.If you want more than that,all you have to do is give them a detailed management and show why you need more.I'm also involved in dmaping another big area that had to mnay deer and horrible habitat.We used to get 600 dmap coupons until the herd started to decrease

I also agree that most SGL'S HAVE better habitat than many state forests because the SGL's are managed for game,not for biodiversity,old growth forests and timber production.The bottom line is,if the habitat is poor,it makes no sense adding more to that habitat and that's exactly what huge areas are faced with.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Exactly why they should have unlimited doe tags and 5 months of hunting and baiting via permit up there in the northern tier. Get rid of the deer, after a few years it will make an impact, after 10 you will really see things change. The existing habitat will recover and new planting’s will have a strong hold. I’m sure you wouldn’t mind it because it’s for the greater good. Just like here in southeast.


That's what Gary Alt and DCNR pushed for in the beginning but the hunters and legislators though a fit.That's how we ended up with DMAP.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> its their property so they have every right, but if you are looking at the dmap program as a way to increase hunter access in an area with extremely limited access you will not get very far. That's where ive found the glaring differences between states I've never been turned away from a dmap'd property in NY they often have stipulations on when you can hunt but i've never not been given some kind of hunter access. In PA i don't know of a single open property in our area of the state. The issue here is access to the herd they want reduced
> 
> I always appreciate your habitat first approach and your propensity to not be a "the sky is falling" hunter but your comparisons of your area and the SRA is like comparing an apple to a kiwi. There isn't much you can site that will help the guys down here that have seen their hunting opportunities literally burnt to the ground. The only way I could deal with it was having a friend who said "you can come hunt with me in NY any time any place and always have a room to stay in" and I've been doing that for 10 years I haven't stopped looking for access and opportunity but they just don't come along very often.


Nope,I agree with everything you stated.That's why I keep saying the the SRA's are such a challenge to manage in a way that would keep everyone happy.


----------



## vonfoust

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the DCNR left areas open to hunting. So anyone can hunt and if you have the proper unit antlerless tag you can shoot a doe. Then they DMAP it and get additional tags that are area specific?


----------



## jacobh

Yep Chris that's right even more does are killed. So on top of all the doe allocations they hand out more petmits to kill even more


----------



## dougell

smithja1042 said:


> Dougell im assuming your just a meat hunter not involved with deer management of any type and carry the thought of well I paid for the tag so I should fill it rather than manage. Harvesting game is great I love it but also needs to be limited to secure the future as well.


You're assumption would be incorrect.I volunteer many hours and donate quite a bit of money over the winter to do habitat improvement projects on the public land around here.There's a group up here called Pa wildlife habitat unlimited.they work directly with the PGC by raising money and donating time to improve the habitat on our public lands.As a result,the habitat on our game lands is some of the best around.Rather than *****ing about no deer,I always try to do my part and I teach my son to do the same.I also taught him how to evaluate the habitat and specifically teach him how to understand how the deer are impacting it.We put our time in all year and we kill our share of deer.My desire to kill deer really isn't as great as it once was.My motivation is taking my son.After 8:00am on the first day,I never carried a rifle the rest of the season even though I still have three dmap tags left.I'm relatively certain my son will kill a deer just about every time we go and I no longer have a desire to deal with more than one dead deer at a time.It's far more satisfying watching it all unfold in front of a kid.

I have no issues filling as many tags I have because the pressure is so light on our public lands,the deer herd is increasinga and the habitat is just starting to show signs of improvement.Once again,it makes no sense to add more deer to habitat that can't support more deer.That was probably the biggest sin of our past and we need to learn from past mistakes.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> If the landowner is receiving a benefit, such as seedlings or pheasant stocking, they should be required to allow public hunting to law-abiding hunters.


Private land in the co-op program stopped recieving pheasants this year.There really isn't much benefit for being a coop,Basically you get a free game news subscription,safety zone signs and WCO's will patrol your land.There's no monetary benefit of any type.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yep Chris that's right even more does are killed. So on top of all the doe allocations they hand out more petmits to kill even more


Yes,DMAP is designed to specifically target areas that need more deer killed.I'll have to see if I can find it but the SE area of the state has very few properties enrolled in dmap.Actually is the lowest in the state although they do have some red tag farms signed up.


----------



## jacobh

Why not make them special regulation areas like they did here?? And give them 5 months and 70,000 tags?


----------



## jacobh

I mean if u have that many deer in these areas like we have why not? Special reg areas evidentally work well from what I'm being told


----------



## PA_ENGR

Why is that the same five or so people are always debating on here? It's like a like the real housewives of PA thread.
I'm at gamelands where everyone told me during gun season there were no deer and saw 5 deer already in an hour.


----------



## jacobh

Come on over my way and count how many u see in a hour then u can see why I debate and complain


----------



## Billy H

PA_ENGR said:


> Why is that the same five or so people are always debating on here? It's like a like the real housewives of PA thread.
> I'm at gamelands where everyone told me during gun season there were no deer and saw 5 deer already in an hour.


How do you have time to read with all the deer running around.


----------



## vonfoust

vonfoust said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/493272034391724/
> 
> Anyone aware of this? I'm not on FB.


Can someone go to this and report back to us any future plans? I won't be able to attend but would like to hear what these people are planning that would be any different than the HUSH group. Positives, negatives, what anyone feels they need done etc.


----------



## Mathias

Well damn, easy on the late season hate, lol.
I’m up in 3C hoping to punch a hole in something =}}————————:>
Couple inches of fresh snow too.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Come on over my way and count how many u see in a hour then u can see why I debate and complain


Where do you normally hunt? I might have to go for a hike after the season ends to check out the habitat.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Why not make them special regulation areas like they did here?? And give them 5 months and 70,000 tags?


Most of the areas up here averaged about 8-12 dpsm around 2005 according to the FLIR results where they actually counted deer with flir cameras.


----------



## jacobh

Perry go walk state game lands in Limerick and Linfield Id love to see u find deer there especially 5 a hour


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Perry go walk state game lands in Limerick and Linfield Id love to see u find deer there especially 5 a hour


That's sad. But I wouldn't keep wasting time and energy hunting there, I would move on. Might be time to start driving upstate again to hunt?


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Perry go walk state game lands in Limerick and Linfield Id love to see u find deer there especially 5 a hour


Huh, my dad's girlfriend lives in Linfield. She tells me she sees deer all the time and I should hunt there...lol!


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Huh, my dad's girlfriend lives in Linfield. She tells me she sees deer all the time and I should hunt there...lol!


Go for it.


----------



## jacobh

LTG Nashville i haven't hunted in over a month here probably month and a half if I drive I head to Md. Perry good luck
If she sees all those deer why wouldn't u have already of hunted it??


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> If she sees all those deer why wouldn't u have already of hunted it??


Im gonna guess lack of access?


----------



## jacobh

State game lands there


----------



## j.d.m.

dougell said:


> Private land in the co-op program stopped recieving pheasants this year.There really isn't much benefit for being a coop,Basically you get a free game news subscription,safety zone signs and WCO's will patrol your land.There's no monetary benefit of any type.


And they won't back you in court for any accidental injuries from hunters on your land caused by those hunters accessing your land. If you were forced to allow all hunters, it would end up with the same issues you find on small game land plots. The program works as it is on a permission basis, allowing the land owner/mainly farmers to control when and how people hunt his land, while helping to control some of the crop damage.


----------



## Mathias

Lots of sign....









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Definitely good weather to hunt food plots up there. I wish I were up at our place in 3b.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Lots of sign....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Looks like your hard work is paying off!


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> LTG Nashville i haven't hunted in over a month here probably month and a half if I drive I head to Md. Perry good luck
> If she sees all those deer why wouldn't u have already of hunted it??


No reason for me to drive 2 hrs to hunt when I have my own ground out my back door.


----------



## pa.hunter

Perry24 said:


> Looks like your hard work is paying off!


nice is that switch-grass you got planted


----------



## jacobh

Can u hunt mid sept- end of Jan?


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Can u hunt mid sept- end of Jan?


No, 4B doesn't have the extended season. I have no interest in the early season, but extended archery would be nice.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Lots of sign....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt your place looks awesome.. lots of hard work there

We got the ok from my uncle to do some plots at his place in 3c and hoping to get the neighbors in too. He's not sure about letting me hinge cut his trees but his timber in desperately needs cover as he has no thick areas 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Stellar day in potter. -1 upon arrival, high of 12, saw 1 deer running away, and back at it at first light tomorrow. Spent most of today getting a litmus for the areas the deer are moving and setting a plan for tomorrow. This is my 4th trip up here for deer this season and the conditions and the deer patterns have been different every time. If we manage to deflate one, it will be beautiful. 

I went to my fixed stand to sit the llast few hours of today and saw fresh boot prints in the snow around and beneath my stands. Hmmmmm......I didn’t expect to see anybody else up here. After one hour, here comes mr bootprint with a gun on a sling over his back. He looked up, I waved, he waved, he turned around, and I climbed down. 2000+/- acres and we both want to hunt the same spot on 12/29. Gotta laugh.


----------



## jacobh

Well come on down deer everywhere


----------



## full moon64

PA_ENGR said:


> Why is that the same five or so people are always debating on here? It's like a like the real housewives of PA thread.
> I'm at gamelands where everyone told me during gun season there were no deer and saw 5 deer already in an hour.


who is debating,,,,i'm humble do not brag either


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Well come on down deer everywhere


Cool, I'll check out Sanatoga County Preserve. I see they allow bowhunting. 

Do they allow hunting on Linfield County Preserve?

SGL 234 looks promising too.


----------



## jacobh

The old basin they do gets pounded and permit only. Hahaha yea go to SGL 234 u won't be disappointed lol


----------



## Mathias

Before & after.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

We got so many deer down here you can literally drive around and just pick em up lol









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Kinda off topic, mods remove if need be. If any of you Pa. guys are thinking about doing food plots I'm going to part with my 770. PM for details.
View attachment 6347313


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Kinda off topic, mods remove if need be. If any of you Pa. guys are thinking about doing food plots I'm going to part with my 770. PM for details.
> View attachment 6347313


What’s next?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> What’s next?


What do you mean.


----------



## Mathias

Tractor wise?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Orchard stand, first time sitting here.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Tractor wise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I’m buying a new ATV . It’s more suited to what I’m doing these days. All I’ve been using the tractor for is hauling firewood around the place. I can do that with ATV along with some other things


----------



## nicko

Three late season hunting trips on this Potter property in 3 seasons......total deer I have seen cumulatively across all three trips.......1 

I think my late season chances are better here at home.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Three late season hunting trips on this Potter property in 3 seasons......total deer I have seen cumulatively across all three trips.......1
> 
> I think my late season chances are better here at home.


Nick sorry too hear,,Happy New Year


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> What do you mean.


Bill buddy if I'm having a bad day i come home and look at your AVATAR:darkbeer:


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Before & after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt awesome looking dog..


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Nick sorry too hear,,Happy New Year



Happy new year back atcha.


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> Bill buddy if I'm having a bad day i come home and look at your AVATAR:darkbeer:


Glad to help out . It is a comfort to know your ******* Air Force is on the job.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Glad to help out . It is a comfort to know your ******* Air Force is on the job.


thx Bill Happy New Year


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Three late season hunting trips on this Potter property in 3 seasons......total deer I have seen cumulatively across all three trips.......1
> 
> I think my late season chances are better here at home.


Maybe you could hook up with Perry. He is going to come down here and hunt your backyard (( linfeild)) and learn Scott how easy it is to kill a deer there. You can at the very least show him how to get to the railroad to drown his sorrows.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DMAP is nothing more than a tool...and like any tool can be used in several ways....I laugh at those who always profess the DMAP program to be an ACCESS oriented program...it is VERY FAR from that...

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Three late season hunting trips on this Potter property in 3 seasons......total deer I have seen cumulatively across all three trips.......1
> 
> I think my late season chances are better here at home.


You should have stayed until Monday. It's only supposed to be -18. I can't bring myself to sit on days like we've been having. Still hunting with a flintlock is where it's at.


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> You should have stayed until Monday. It's only supposed to be -18. I can't bring myself to sit on days like we've been having. Still hunting with a flintlock is where it's at.


Coldest late season in a while. Usually I’m out there in it. Glad I finished early this year.


----------



## vonfoust

Interesting weekend. Our extended family Christmas and speaking with my cousin who lives in 5C, Berks County. He was complaining about the lack of doe tags available. He used to put in for a tag here first, then get tags for over there. He can't do that now, and has to put in the first draw for 5C. For us, it just means we pheasant hunt when he's here instead of flintlock hunting. 
While not really irritated, he was mildly put off because the area that he has to hunt is apparently run over with doe. Said he used to be able to control the population somewhat with available tags, now he has to put in and hope for just one. 
I'm not going to argue it, I don't care enough either way. Doesn't affect me in the slightest. Just thought it was interesting the different perspectives maybe just a few miles away from each other. (No, I don't know where it is exactly, no I can't get you permission, can't even get myself permission, and no one else is allowed to hunt.  It's his boss's land.) He is planning on moving back to the western side of the state soon, and if that happens I will try to get more info from him for some of you. 

On another note, anyone hear that Charles Alsheimer passed away?? An anyone confirm?


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> ..............
> 
> On another note, anyone hear that Charles Alsheimer passed away?? An anyone confirm?


I just looked this up on line and it looks like he passed away November 2016.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Coldest late season in a while. Usually I’m out there in it. Glad I finished early this year.


 I don’t mind the cold but this is really Arctic. This weather gave me a good chance to see how my new Cabela’s berber fleece with windstop lining would perform. Easily the best late season cold-weather clothing I own for hunting. Very comfortable and almost like pajamas. I wore a merino wool base layer, Cabela’s wind shear vest, and then the Berber fleece hooded pullover and pants. Even in single-digit temperatures with wind, I was getting overheated walking on flat ground but we are also walking in about 5 - 6 inches of snow as well. Either way, if you can find the stuff on sale, I would highly recommend it for extreme weather hunting. The built in pouch pocket on the front of the pullover also has the windstop lining and with that, I did not even need to carry my hand muff to keep my hands warm. 

Cold weather like this definitely made my bow behave differently. Just doing some practice drawing with it in the cold, the bow was creaking and moaning and making noises it never makes. Kind of made me wonder if something was going to snap if I actually got a shot off at something. The noise predominately seem to be coming from the cable slide probably not gliding as easily.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Interesting weekend. Our extended family Christmas and speaking with my cousin who lives in 5C, Berks County. He was complaining about the lack of doe tags available. He used to put in for a tag here first, then get tags for over there. He can't do that now, and has to put in the first draw for 5C. For us, it just means we pheasant hunt when he's here instead of flintlock hunting.
> While not really irritated, he was mildly put off because the area that he has to hunt is apparently run over with doe. Said he used to be able to control the population somewhat with available tags, now he has to put in and hope for just one.
> I'm not going to argue it, I don't care enough either way. Doesn't affect me in the slightest. Just thought it was interesting the different perspectives maybe just a few miles away from each other. (No, I don't know where it is exactly, no I can't get you permission, can't even get myself permission, and no one else is allowed to hunt.  It's his boss's land.) He is planning on moving back to the western side of the state soon, and if that happens I will try to get more info from him for some of you.
> 
> On another note, anyone hear that Charles Alsheimer passed away?? An anyone confirm?


He has to be talking about 5B area of Berks county. 5C he could get as many tags as he likes but 5B is much more limited although I can still get a 5B in the second round each year they have pulled back on the tags and took the first week of rifle to buck only as well for that area again. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

nicko said:


> I don’t mind the cold but this is really Arctic. This weather gave me a good chance to see how my new Cabela’s berber fleece with windstop lining would perform. Easily the best late season cold-weather clothing I own for hunting. Very comfortable and almost like pajamas. I wore a merino wool base layer, Cabela’s wind shear vest, and then the Berber fleece hooded pullover and pants. Even in single-digit temperatures with wind, I was getting overheated walking on flat ground but we are also walking in about 5 - 6 inches of snow as well. Either way, if you can find the stuff on sale, I would highly recommend it for extreme weather hunting. The built in pouch pocket on the front of the pullover also has the windstop lining and with that, I did not even need to carry my hand muff to keep my hands warm.
> 
> Cold weather like this definitely made my bow behave differently. Just doing some practice drawing with it in the cold, the bow was creaking and moaning and making noises it never makes. Kind of made me wonder if something was going to snap if I actually got a shot off at something. The noise predominately seem to be coming from the cable slide probably not gliding as easily.


I'm another one that enjoys hunting in the cold/snow. I shot doe last year from the ground in 14 degree ambient temperature.. hoping to get a shot Monday afternoon and will definitely be at my "coldest bowkill" if I do... My climber makes some noises that make me nervous, but not my bow (omg finally see an advantage for roller guard vs cable slide) anyway the deer become pretty predictable when they go into "survival mode" the hardest part is beating a mature deers senses after 3 months of being shot at..

Can't say enough good about this Gamehide Monster suit for under 30 degree hunts, sat in 13 mph winds pushing snow in my face for 3.5hrs last night with 7 degree ambient temperature without a problem.. love it


----------



## fap1800

I️ sat out yesterday afternoon for three hours. Saw a couple does and had a yearling in range. No bucks. I️ have the Predator fleece with the wind blocker, but I️ still get cold. Once my feet go, I’m done. Even with 2000 gram pac boots, my toes were numb after 2 hours. It was a battle just to make it to last light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim570

nicko said:


> Three late season hunting trips on this Potter property in 3 seasons......total deer I have seen cumulatively across all three trips.......1
> 
> You are too far west. My buddy has 8 to 16 deer in the small horse pasture in front of his house most late afternoons. There are 8 apple trees 30 yards from his porch. I have walked to within 10 yards of some of them to shake apples out of the trees. The lady that lives at the end of the pasture comes out and feeds them about 4:00. She's been doing that for years and can hand feed some of them. When she comes out, the deer actually run to her yard. Same with turkeys when they are around.
> 
> I told my buddy I am going to set up a blind on his front porch.


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> He has to be talking about 5B area of Berks county. 5C he could get as many tags as he likes but 5B is much more limited although I can still get a 5B in the second round each year they have pulled back on the tags and took the first week of rifle to buck only as well for that area again.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Very possible, although I know he said 5C and maybe misspoke. And since I have no idea on anything over there all I could do was nod politely.


----------



## vonfoust

https://fieldjournals.com/2017/12/31/remembering-charles-alsheimer/

Found this.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Very possible, although I know he said 5C and maybe misspoke. And since I have no idea on anything over there all I could do was nod politely.


Yeah I often refer to the wrong one in conversation parts of Berks are in either unit, but it wouldnt make sense he couldn't get access to any of 70'000 5C tags when you can buy as many as you want. 5B has been decreased each year the last few years so it'd make sense as you used to be able to get them well into the 3rd round and I think they sell out early in the 2nd these days. 

I used to have a really nice small spot loaded up with deer in 5B but the landowner passed and the kids didn't grant us continued permission. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Yeah I often refer to the wrong one in conversation parts of Berks are in either unit, but it wouldnt make sense he couldn't get access to any of 70'000 5C tags when you can buy as many as you want. 5B has been decreased each year the last few years so it'd make sense as you used to be able to get them well into the 3rd round and I think they sell out early in the 2nd these days.
> 
> I used to have a really nice small spot loaded up with deer in 5B but the landowner passed and the kids didn't grant us continued permission.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


When I️ got to the Doylestown court house the morning leftovers went on sale to buy OTC tags for 5C and 5D there were only a few hundred 5C tags left. They sold out in a few hours. I️ used to never send in for either tag, but since they’ve cut the tags by 50k in 5C over the last several years, you need to be one of the first in line to get them. Heck, 5D sold out on day one IIRC. That never used to happen. I️ think guys, including myself, never used to send in apps. They would just wait until the leftovers went OTC, but that’s changed. If I’m not mistaken, you can only get two tags in the app process. Perhaps I’m wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> When I️ got to the Doylestown court house the morning leftovers went on sale to buy OTC tags for 5C and 5D there were only a few hundred 5C tags left. They sold out in a few hours. I️ used to never send in for either tag, but since they’ve cut the tags by 50k in 5C over the last several years, you need to be one of the first in line to get them. Heck, 5D sold out on day one IIRC. That never used to happen. I️ think guys, including myself, never used to send in apps. They would just wait until the leftovers went OTC, but that’s changed. If I’m not mistaken, you can only get two tags in the app process. Perhaps I’m wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why go to the court house?? You can mail off for as many as you want in the 3rd round. I assumed the only reason to go to the court house was forgetting all 3rds.

In the 3rd I always send for a 5B (if still available) and as many 5c as I want (just 2 for me but I know my father has done like 5+ some year). I even feel like you can send multiple requests for the special reg areas starting in the second round but I know for sure you can in the 3rd. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

New addition to the family! Hope to have her finding sheds this spring!

View attachment 6348671


----------



## Mathias

CBB, nice looking pup!


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> He has to be talking about 5B area of Berks county. 5C he could get as many tags as he likes but 5B is much more limited although I can still get a 5B in the second round each year they have pulled back on the tags and took the first week of rifle to buck only as well for that area again.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That isn’t true, 5C sold out this year in the first week I believe....I know there are a lot of tags, but I know guys who don’t get what they use to in 5C...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

I wish they'd just give 1 doe tag per license when u buy your buck tag and that's it then lottery for extra doe tag


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> That isn’t true, 5C sold out this year in the first week I believe....I know there are a lot of tags, but I know guys who don’t get what they use to in 5C...
> 
> Joe


But you can buy as many as you want before they ever hit the court house so why would you wait to stand in a line that's what I can't wrap my head around. 

Maybe I'm missing something I'm not nearly as plugged in as most of you guys but I looked back and this year in the second round I put applications for 1- 5B and 2 - 5C in one envelope

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> New addition to the family! Hope to have her finding sheds this spring!
> 
> View attachment 6348671


Great looking shorthair....good luck! My two have me jumping.....









Headed down the shore for the Holiday weekend, I think temps are around 20 and windchill low singles...Fawn will stay outside the entire day, while Storm does his business and runs for the heater vent.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> I wish they'd just give 1 doe tag per license when u buy your buck tag and that's it then lottery for extra doe tag


Yeah new Yorks system you get a statewide doe tag only valid for archery and muzzleloader when you get either stamp. after that it's by draw. The draw is also automatic at time of purchase not unless rounds of mailing envelopes 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> But you can buy as many as you want before they ever hit the court house so why would you wait to stand in a line that's what I can't wrap my head around.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I see, you’re talking about through the mail?

I didn’t pick up on that sorry...


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> I see, you’re talking about through the mail?
> 
> I didn’t pick up on that sorry...


Yeah that was my comment/point, why wait for the maybe and the hassle standing in a line when you can just do envelopes with multi applications for them before they ever hit the courthouse.

I think not being able to do it online is horribly inconvenient going and standing in line isn't gonna happen for this guy. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Taunto it's a way to get income and lessen the doe slaughter. Lottery system like they want but for does. Everyone gets a tag so u can get meat either way.


----------



## CBB

12-Ringer said:


> Great looking shorthair....good luck! My two have me jumping.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed down the shore for the Holiday weekend, I think temps are around 20 and windchill low singles...Fawn will stay outside the entire day, while Storm does his business and runs for the heater vent.
> 
> Joe


Very Nice! So far Toby (my 1st shorthair)isn't overly thrilled with her but he is warming up! Great looking dogs!


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Yeah that was my comment/point, why wait for the maybe and the hassle standing in a line when you can just do envelopes with multi applications for them before they ever hit the courthouse.
> 
> I think not being able to do it online is horribly inconvenient going and standing in line isn't gonna happen for this guy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It was never a concern prior. There used to never be a line. I️ remember just dropping by midway through the season and picking up an extra. The line has only been an issue the last few years. I️’ll readily admit that I️ missed the app deadlines so this year I’ll be on top of it. Luckily I️ was able to get 5C and 5D tags. Not sure why because I️ don’t think I’ll be shooting one this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Very Nice! So far Toby (my 1st shorthair)isn't overly thrilled with her but he is warming up! Great looking dogs!


Fawn took to Storm right away and they generally get along well....she doesn’t like sharing her toys, but in these temps she doesn’t mind cuddling up!

They are 10-months apart and share the same father.


----------



## nicko

Happy new year everybody. I’d like to start the new year off with a morning hunt if i’m up for getting up. But not digging this full-ish moon.


----------



## jacobh

Happy New year!!! I will not be getting up lol


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> I wish they'd just give 1 doe tag per license when u buy your buck tag and that's it then lottery for extra doe tag


makes sense


----------



## Charman03

Any of you southeast guys want to ice fish marsh creek on Friday?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Happy New Year all!

Haven't been out for the near arctic like season yet...maybe tomorrow? The pops said he will go out but not early. 

My old man also told me a co-worker of his was out earlier this week with his xbow. He had been out for a few non eventful hours when a doe finally appeared and then walked into range for a shot. Upon release...the bolt broke into pieces and sailed harmlessly into the ground.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Happy New Year!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Happy New Year guys!!


----------



## full moon64

Happy New Year Too All,my prayers you all where included keeping you safe for your family"s in 2018 and all for positive out come..amen.Dave


----------



## jacobh

Happy New year to everyone.


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Any of you southeast guys want to ice fish marsh creek on Friday?


I’m definitely looking to do some ice fishing this year too. One of the few good things about an extended cold snap like this is frozen lakes. I typically hit Scott’s Run lake in Hopewell.


----------



## jasonk0519

Happy New Year! I hope everyone has a happy, healthy and successful 2018. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> I’m definitely looking to do some ice fishing this year too. One of the few good things about an extended cold snap like this is frozen lakes. I typically hit Scott’s Run lake in Hopewell.


Nicko, I should be in the area later this week, probably Friday if you want to go. What fish are in there?


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Nicko, I should be in the area later this week, probably Friday if you want to go. What fish are in there?


They stock it with trout but it also has largemouth, pickerel, and crappies.


----------



## jacobh

I know marsh creek is loaded with perch too


----------



## TauntoHawk

A buddy was trying to get me out today with flintlocks at blue marsh the -2 degree windchill my phone had this morning gave off an emphatic NO on that one.

BBQ Bacon wrapped elk steak last night went like hot cakes









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> Nicko, I should be in the area later this week, probably Friday if you want to go. What fish are in there?


Don’t forget the Pa record smallmouth came out of Scott’s run. I am still not convinced that somehow it’s not a fraud.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Don’t forget the Pa record smallmouth came out of Scott’s run. I am still not convinced that somehow it’s not a fraud.


I have never been sold on that either Billy. As many times as I have fished there, I have never caught one, seen anybody catch one, or see one floating dead.


----------



## nicko

Decided to get out for the afternoon and check out some areas to see where the deer have been moving. Very little sign and pardon the pun but my stand location areas are ice cold with no tracks at all. Decided to just set up on the power line and enjoy sunset.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Decided to get out for the afternoon and check out some areas to see where the deer have been moving. Very little sign and pardon the pun but my stand location areas are ice cold with no tracks at all. Decided to just set up on the power line and enjoy sunset.


stay warm Nick


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Nicko, I should be in the area later this week, probably Friday if you want to go. What fish are in there?


I was definitely up for it until I checked the Friday weather. Ooooof!


----------



## vonfoust

Out with the flintlock for about 5 hours today with my Dad, son and nephew. Dad hit one, ran into a pheasant hunter while tracking it and he saw the deer and said the wound was superficial. After being on that track for a half mile and then talking to him we agreed. Nephew missed one and my son didn't shoot at one at about 60 yards, said he just wasn't comfortable with the shot. We were planning on sitting in stands for the evening but after tracking that deer WAY down in we all agreed we were too beat to stick around for the evening. All in all, a great day.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> I was definitely up for it until I checked the Friday weather. Ooooof!


Yea, no thanks with that wind


----------



## dougell

I took the flintlock for a walk on sat and scouted out a new DMAP area that we didn't get a chance to hunt much this year.It's a ravine choked mess that had some decent thermal cover and older regenerating clearcuts that are just about past their prime.I saw several deer including one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen in the woods along with tons of sign.This is a tough area to still hunt because with the series of ravines and small clearcuts,the deer have every advantage.I found a point where a clearcut wet into some open woods before funneling into the top of another ravine.Fresh tracks showed the deer were using the corridor so saturday I went in with my son around noon.He sat against a big pine and I went just above him to let the wind drift into the area where I thought the deer were bedding and minutes later I heard the unmistakable sound of a flintlock barking in the cold fresh air.When I got down to Jordan he was standing over a doe.A decent legal buck,spike and 5 doe went past him.It was a cold inhuman day but it panned out.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## nicko

DOUg, you and Jordan are making it look too easy. Congrats!!!


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I took the flintlock for a walk on sat and scouted out a new DMAP area that we didn't get a chance to hunt much this year.It's a ravine choked mess that had some decent thermal cover and older regenerating clearcuts that are just about past their prime.I saw several deer including one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen in the woods along with tons of sign.This is a tough area to still hunt because with the series of ravines and small clearcuts,the deer have every advantage.I found a point where a clearcut wet into some open woods before funneling into the top of another ravine.Fresh tracks showed the deer were using the corridor so saturday I went in with my son around noon.He sat against a big pine and I went just above him to let the wind drift into the area where I thought the deer were bedding and minutes later I heard the unmistakable sound of a flintlock barking in the cold fresh air.When I got down to Jordan he was standing over a doe.A decent legal buck,spike and 5 doe went past him.It was a cold inhuman day but it panned out.
> View attachment 6350429


Congrats! What kind of flintlock is that?


----------



## dougell

Rmc.


----------



## dougell

Those RMC's are nice flintlocks and they just started making them again.I sold my renegade when I bought that one but I'm buying it back off of my buddy this week as the kid claimed this one.they put a 28" green mountain 1/28" twist barrel in a laminated stock with an L&R lock.I paid $490 for it but now they're about $800.Here's a better picture of it from last year.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Those RMC's are nice flintlocks and they just started making them again.I sold my renegade when I bought that one but I'm buying it back off of my buddy this week as the kid claimed this one.they put a 28" green mountain 1/28" twist barrel in a laminated stock with an L&R lock.I paid $490 for it but now they're about $800.Here's a better picture of it from last year.
> View attachment 6350491


Doug, what is the effective accurate range of this type of flintlock?


----------



## dougell

In my hands,about 60 yards tops so I rarely shot past 40 yards.The gun will do much better.I have way more confidence in my bow.The only advantage a FL has over a bow is not having to draw and not having to judge distance.


----------



## RICHFORESTCo

*Late season X bow success*

I posted this in the Bowhunting forum as well. Killed on Friday 12-29-17 with a killer instinct crossbow, Easton bloodline bolts and grim reaper razortip broadheads. 20 yard shot. Heart shot with a short recovery. Was tough sitting on stand in the single digit temps but well worth it. Gross scored 134 7/8" with a 19 7/8" inside spread. I'm one happy hunter!


----------



## 138104

RICHFORESTCo said:


> I posted this in the Bowhunting forum as well. Killed on Friday 12-29-17 with a killer instinct crossbow, Easton bloodline bolts and grim reaper razortip broadheads. 20 yard shot. Heart shot with a short recovery. Was tough sitting on stand in the single digit temps but well worth it. Gross scored 134 7/8" with a 19 7/8" inside spread. I'm one happy hunter!


Congrats! That is a stud of a buck!


----------



## dougell

That one will make a cool mount for sure.


----------



## Mathias

Nice, hard earned buck RFCo!

I sat this afternoon for a couple hours, no deer. I’m giving serious thought to calling it quits for the remainder of the season. A number of factors, I hate the brutal cold, a doe shot now potentially impacts my upcoming fall and I’ve about lost interest.
Also thinking about buying a quality flintlock kit rifle, something that’s been on my mind for years now. Give me something to do the next few crappy months.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Nice, hard earned buck RFCo!
> 
> I sat this afternoon for a couple hours, no deer. I’m giving serious thought to calling it quits for the remainder of the season. A number of factors, I hate the brutal cold, a doe shot now potentially impacts my upcoming fall and I’ve about lost interest.
> Also thinking about buying a quality flintlock kit rifle, something that’s been on my mind for years now. Give me something to do the next few crappy months.


Matt flintlock is alot fun..Mine was stolen out of the locked cab of my truck..I was total hurt of the low life that had nerve too do so..Happened 10 years ago,never replaced it


----------



## Mathias

I may take a ride up your way Friday and visit Dixon’s.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I may take a ride up your way Friday and visit Dixon’s.



Address: 9952 Kunkels Mill Road Kempton, PA 19529
Phone: (610) 756-6271
Never been there.looks like an awesome shop


----------



## Mathias

Thanks, I’ve been there before, few years back. Beautiful area and a very nice shop.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Thanks, I’ve been there before, few years back. Beautiful area and a very nice shop.


They are so much fun too shoot.Years ago someone showed me how too butter patch,ram it down..also the key was the powder in the pan,less better...CLICK boom.fun


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> Any of you southeast guys want to ice fish marsh creek on Friday?


You might want to check lake conditions before you go. As of the 31st. There was quiet a bit of open water yet at Marsh. 

I saw guys on Deep Creek lake yesterday fishing for the first time this year. I’ve never understood the attraction of sitting on a block of ice dropping a line down a hole in the ice. (((BORING))) One of my buddies does it. If I see him I’ll walk out and shoot the bull for a bit but that’s about it for me.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> You might want to check lake conditions before you go. As of the 31st. There was quiet a bit of open water yet at Marsh.
> 
> I saw guys on Deep Creek lake yesterday fishing for the first time this year. I’ve never understood the attraction of sitting on a block of ice dropping a line down a hole in the ice. (((BORING))) One of my buddies does it. If I see him I’ll walk out and shoot the bull for a bit but that’s about it for me.


I'd need a fifth of whiskey to even go out on the ice and a ride home :wink:


----------



## dougell

I used to go ice fishing with my grandfather when I was a kid.I'd rather watch paint dry on the wall.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I used to go ice fishing with my grandfather when I was a kid.I'd rather watch paint dry on the wall.


I go once a year....the excitement of it gets me going, having that first big freeze on the lakes and getting out there.....then I sit outside for an hour and realize why this only happens once a year as all my extremities start freezing....


----------



## Charman03

Billy H said:


> You might want to check lake conditions before you go. As of the 31st. There was quiet a bit of open water yet at Marsh.
> 
> I saw guys on Deep Creek lake yesterday fishing for the first time this year. I’ve never understood the attraction of sitting on a block of ice dropping a line down a hole in the ice. (((BORING))) One of my buddies does it. If I see him I’ll walk out and shoot the bull for a bit but that’s about it for me.


Have you ever used ice fishing electronics/sonar? Drill holes until you find them then catch fish all day and see them hit your lure on the flasher. If I'm not on fish I'm constantly on the move finding them.

My work this week that way was cancelled but thanks for the safety info on ice thickness. It's still not safe in a lot of the lake.


----------



## dougell

I haven't walked on any ice up here but it must be thick enough.The police just arrested some drunk chick the other night because she got her car stuck out on a lake.


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> Have you ever used ice fishing electronics/sonar? Drill holes until you find them then catch fish all day and see them hit your lure on the flasher. If I'm not on fish I'm constantly on the move finding them.
> 
> My work this week that way was cancelled but thanks for the safety info on ice thickness. It's still not safe in a lot of the lake.


Yes my buddy has a flasher and does the whole deal. Just not for me. I do build ice rods for a couple guys. Some of the crazy stuff they want for handles is over the top.


----------



## Mathias

Pulled a cam out since mid November. 
Numerous coyote pics, first on this property









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Pulled a cam out since mid November.
> Numerous coyote pics, first on this property
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


takem down Matt


----------



## bamsdealer

Finally warm enough to take the bow for a walk this afternoon. Buddy put out a bunch for me doing some small pushes. 
Minus a button buck, couldn't get anything to stop for a shot. 

Got to draw back three times though... most fun I've had since early November


----------



## PAKraig

bowhuntercoop said:


> I’m going to end up moving to South Carolina more then likely due to my wife’s job and her parents moving there. I honestly don’t even know if I will come back to hunt as none resident. I have tons of public around me in this part of the state. After hunting Ohio this year I will prolly focus on out of state hunts during November and hunt down south in late winter when the weather is still awesome down there. I don’t know if it’s going to be worth my time in 5-10 years to come back here to hunt.


I keep hearing this more and more about Ohio. I have a good friend that keeps telling me the same thing. SC?? For deer??


----------



## jacobh

Coop if I moved out of state there is no way I'd come back to Pa to hunt. You'll see how good other states have it and how bad things have really gotten here. I swear if I didn't hunt Md I'd really never know how good other places are and how bad it really got around me


----------



## dougell

I used to hunt Ohio quite a bit but quit going when my kids started getting bigger.Ohio is a big state and I can't speak for all of it.We used to hunt Ashtabula county.I know a guy who owns 120 acres and leases three other farms a little smaller than that.There are some absolute giants out there but I didn't see any more deer than I see back home.They have a long archery season,short shotgun season and a late inline season.The biggest thing was that it was almost impossible to get permission to hunt in that particular area.If I didn't know this guy,I wouldn't have had a place to hunt.Ohio is a good state,even better if you access.


----------



## vonfoust

When I lived in Ohio I hunted Tuscarawas, Coshocton and Noble Counties. Probably a few others that I spent some time in as well over the 11 years I was there. The occasional big buck would show up, but I wasn't into passing many deer at that point :wink:
There wasn't a whole lot of difference in the people that I spent time with than there are here in western PA. The shotgun and late ML seasons we did drives like what I remember growing up in PA for rifle season. The difference then was that their shotgun and ML season was antlered and antlerless combined. I really learned what 'brown its down' was when we didn't even have to look for antlers. If you let a deer go past on a drive you heard about it. 
They've had crossbows legal since the 70's and most everyone I knew shot the first few deer that came past. Wasn't a whole lot of difference between the 'average hunter' in PA vs OH (in my experience), just a whole lot less of them.


----------



## bghunter7311

jacobh said:


> Coop if I moved out of state there is no way I'd come back to Pa to hunt. You'll see how good other states have it and how bad things have really gotten here. I swear if I didn't hunt Md I'd really never know how good other places are and how bad it really got around me


I agree with this PA used to be descent but the mismanagement for years has decimated almost everything much less deer other than on a few private pockets. No small game etc etc. You will have some that are sheep and defend what this state does but most who have the opportunity to travel and see the effort other states make with habitat improvement and regulations understand the reality. Look no futher than how they report harvest totals it makes no sense and incredible antiquated.


----------



## Ebard22

You know doug I only live half an hour from ashtabula. If that farm needs the herd thinned out I know just the guy!


----------



## LetThemGrow

bghunter7311 said:


> I agree with this PA used to be descent but the mismanagement for years has decimated almost everything much less deer other than on a few private pockets. No small game etc etc. You will have some that are sheep and defend what this state does but most who have the opportunity to travel and see the effort other states make with habitat improvement and regulations understand the reality. Look no futher than how they report harvest totals it makes no sense and incredible antiquated.


No small game? Those other states have same amount of hunters we do? Are their hands tied on funding? 

But hey that's fine, every one that quits hunting this horrible state means less pressure for us poor idiots hunting here. :wink:


----------



## dougell

Ebard22 said:


> You know doug I only live half an hour from ashtabula. If that farm needs the herd thinned out I know just the guy!


I haven't hunted out there in about 10 years so I have no idea what the deer situation is like these days.I know they're still killing monsters every year though.I doubt this guy would let anyone hunt.I know him personally and he used to charge me 1k/yr just to hunt and he was pretty anal about where you hunted and when.My one buddy still goes out from time to time.A few years ago,the guy who owned this property got the opportunity to lease a few hundred acres that the company he worked for owned.He called my buddy and I to see if we wanted in and it was gonna cost us each $2500/yr to join.It's only like 2.5 hour drive so if I had the time it would have been well worth it.Then my buddy found out that the lease was 5k/yr.He wanted us to pay the entire thing and they he would tell us what we could and couldn't do lol.No thanks.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> No small game? Those other states have same amount of hunters we do? Are their hands tied on funding?
> 
> But hey that's fine, every one that quits hunting this horrible state means less pressure for us poor idiots hunting here. :wink:


Yep,all but a few pockets of private land are decimated lol.


----------



## Billy H

Think I am going to take a stand tonight here in montco. . I have a doe tag and a stand in a stout tree that should be good, put the breeze right into my face. Should be good movement and my ACC arrows shouldnt shatter. Headed out here soon till dark.


----------



## nicko

I was thinking about rolling the dice this afternoon as well on some public land. God I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## PAbigbear

Public land is junk for sure. Especially considering the new #1 typical just came from State Forest Land.


----------



## Mathias

Only deer I'm messing with today is green, I do mine and 2 neighbors driveways. 

Too windy for me to hunt.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Only deer I'm messing with today is green, I do mine and 2 neighbors driveways.
> 
> Too windy for me to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thought about hunting for about 5minutes today. Wind is brutal not sure anything would be up and moving. I haven't seen anything moving out the window all morning. If I was going to hunt, I wish it was last night, saw tons of deer on their feet right before dark on my way home from work. I did plow the driveway with the 4wheeler earlier and you wouldn't know I touched it.


----------



## nicko

Changed my mind. I spent enough time in the deep freeze of Potter last week. I'll wait for more seasonable temperatures and when we don't have a full moon. Looking like two weeks from now.

But I did get a root canal today. That was fun.


----------



## fap1800

I can't imagine anything would be out in this. We're going to have up to 40 mph gusts shortly. It's down right miserable out there.


----------



## jacobh

Yep sorry guys forgot we can't give opinions on the states herd and land. My bad


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Think I am going to take a stand tonight here in montco. . I have a doe tag and a stand in a stout tree that should be good, put the breeze right into my face. Should be good movement and my ACC arrows shouldnt shatter. Headed out here soon till dark.


Good luck...


----------



## PAKraig

PAbigbear said:


> Public land is junk for sure. Especially considering the new #1 typical just came from State Forest Land.


Link?


----------



## Octoberjohn

The official new state record typical archery kill, just measured today 185 4/8", taken on public land in Westmoreland County, was measured today on Facebook live. If I could figure out how to add the link I would. Congrats to the lucky hunter! It was on the PA Game Commission's Facebook page.


----------



## Billy H

Come on guys. You didnt really think I would go out in this crap. I might be crazy but I aint nuckin futz. Besides no doe killin for me for a while unless there is drastic changes where I hunt.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Think I am going to take a stand tonight here in montco. . I have a doe tag and a stand in a stout tree that should be good, put the breeze right into my face. Should be good movement and my ACC arrows shouldnt shatter. Headed out here soon till dark.


Stay warm Bill ,,Good LUCK!


----------



## Mathias

Had a nice doe 40 yards from my Deere short while ago. I’ve found, particularly upstate that deer are very comfortable with tractors. 

Heading to a bow shop tomorrow to shoot a few of the Evolve cam PSE models, the praise is endless for them.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Had a nice doe 40 yards from my Deere short while ago. I’ve found, particularly upstate that deer are very comfortable with tractors.
> 
> Heading to a bow shop tomorrow to shoot a few of the Evolve cam PSE models, the praise is endless for them.


They say Matt ,the cams are sweet..very adjustable.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I have bedding spots of public that are insane, they are primary mature buck bedding and royal pita to get to. My best one is on point,
classic prime bedding spot. It’s over 3 miles from any dirt road. I’m the only one hunting it cause I’m the only one dumb enough to hike back in there. Killed a low 130s there a few years ago, killed s bunch of 115-125 3.5yr olds in there. It’s aweosme during the rut. So if and when I move il come back on my way to Ohio. I have one close friend that I hunt with and scout with here. He will take over my main public spots and keep my posted. I’ve hunted with him for the last 15 and he’s a great dude, he films for a well known public land group that makes dvds so he’s gone quite a bit in the fall. None the less we will still continue to hunt together here and il have him down south to kill some hogs and hunt down there once I get the public figured out alittle more.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Come on guys. You didnt really think I would go out in this crap. I might be crazy but I aint nuckin futz. Besides no doe killin for me for a while unless there is drastic changes where I hunt.


.Its bad up my way.I was trucking in NJ this am was like a blizzard.Back home now high winds.On 78 I hit a couple white outs, blowing snow..No more snow fences:set1_thinking:


----------



## full moon64

bowhuntercoop said:


> I have bedding spots of public that are insane, they are primary mature buck bedding and royal pita to get to. My best one is on point,
> classic prime bedding spot. It’s over 3 miles from any dirt road. I’m the only one hunting it cause I’m the only one dumb enough to hike back in there. Killed a low 130s there a few years ago, killed s bunch of 115-125 3.5yr olds in there. It’s aweosme during the rut. So if and when I move il come back on my way to Ohio. I have one close friend that I hunt with and scout with here. He will take over my main public spots and keep my posted. I’ve hunted with him for the last 15 and he’s a great dude, he films for a well known public land group that makes dvds so he’s gone quite a bit in the fall. None the less we will still continue to hunt together here and il have him down south to kill some hogs and hunt down there once I get the public figured out alittle more.


I have a place like this too.Good thing I had a couple young guys helped me drag..Payed them off well sharing alot of my deer.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I have the 2018 pse evolve right now if u want to shoot it. Has hand shock but wow does it shoot


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> Matt I have the 2018 pse evolve right now if u want to shoot it. Has hand shock but wow does it shoot


try some theses ,https://www.hushpuk.com/ made by me.


----------



## jacobh

Will check em out for sure. Page won't load right now


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> Will check em out for sure. Page won't load right now


https://www.hushpuk.com/


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> https://www.hushpuk.com/


Yeah, can't get it to load unfortunately. Do you make ones specific to crossbows? Would like to try them on my son's Excalibur.


----------



## jacobh

Perry look them up on google it works there pretty neat for sure


----------



## jacobh

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_gRr-4bC-Bc


Seems u use them on chows or compounds


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_gRr-4bC-Bc
> 
> 
> Seems u use them on chows or compounds


I walked into shop by me.Amish couple owned..Amish girl did that demo..It was a fun time there she was into archery.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, can't get it to load unfortunately. Do you make ones specific to crossbows? Would like to try them on my son's Excalibur.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDHbj-aOc_8
click


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Matt I have the 2018 pse evolve right now if u want to shoot it. Has hand shock but wow does it shoot


Wow, man I can’t keep up with you, 35 or 31?


----------



## jacobh

Haha I got the 31. Your more then welcome to try it out


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Haha I got the 31. Your more then welcome to try it out


Did you try the Xpedite?


----------



## jacobh

I did noti got a screaming deal on this one I could not pass on


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I did noti got a screaming deal on this one I could not pass on


What poundage did you go with on the limbs Scott?


----------



## jacobh

60-70 again Nick but wow it feels so much lighter to draw. I actually texted the guy and asked to make sure it was 70. Seriously feels like 60#. U wanna try to shoot it??


----------



## bamsdealer

Took the flintlock for a 3 hour still hunt in the blizzard today. Covered a lot if ground. Surprisingly, most deer were in their feet midday as the snow tapered off. Based on their tracks they weren't traveling far, just eating browse near their beds or out of the wind. Stalked a half rack spike to 40 yds thinking it was a big doe. The other two groups of doe i came across never gave me a chance. Gun went off with no hesitation at the end of the day. Had an old rag wrapped around the flashpan to protect from snow and moisture.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> 60-70 again Nick but wow it feels so much lighter to draw. I actually texted the guy and asked to make sure it was 70. Seriously feels like 60#. U wanna try to shoot it??



Thanks Scott. 60 lbs is my max these days. I know the shoulder in my bow arm has some unresolved tear and going beyond the high 50s in draw weight amplifies it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Atleast 1 person I know was crazy enough to hunt yesterday. He hunted the same property early last week and saw 1 deer and virtually no sign/tracks. 
Yesterday he froze his azz off but the place was full of tracks and he saw alot of the deer that had been making them. He saw numerous doe and 4 buck. The biggest was a big bodied eight pt he said, with bases you couldn't touch finger tips on, came as close as 50yds before turning and going the other way...hunting with a crossbow and the wind like it is he had to pass on the shot. He passed on a few doe and ended up dragging out a 7pt buck.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Atleast 1 person I know was crazy enough to hunt yesterday. He hunted the same property early last week and saw 1 deer and virtually no sign/tracks.
> Yesterday he froze his azz off but the place was full of tracks and he saw alot of the deer that had been making them. He saw numerous doe and 4 buck. The biggest was a big bodied eight pt he said, with bases you couldn't touch finger tips on, came as close as 50yds before turning and going the other way...hunting with a crossbow and the wind like it is he had to pass on the shot. * He passed on a few doe and ended up dragging out a 7pt buck.*


Any pics you can share? We're starved for any hunting success pics in this siberian late season.

I'm thinking next weekend-ish will be looking better in terms of temps and moon phase. 30s - 20s and new moon.


----------



## jacobh

5 bucks at my dads house tonight including a really nice 9pt. No does to be found


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Thanks Scott. 60 lbs is my max these days. I know the shoulder in my bow arm has some unresolved tear and going beyond the high 50s in draw weight amplifies it.


Nick I have been shooting 52-55 all my life,40 plus years.No problem killing:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Nick I have been shooting 52-55 all my life,40 plus years.No problem killing:darkbeer:


I've been shooting my GT500 that maxes at 55 lbs for the late season. It's a pleasure to shoot. I've killed two deer with it the past couple years and had no problems achieving full pass throughs with Slicks. I'm not sure why I keep trying to up my poundage when I know mid 50s is plenty to get the job done. I guess I remember what it was like to shoot a Pulse at 66 lbs and seeing the chrono hit 310 fps. This GT is running a full 40 FPS below those Pulse speeds but the deer don't know the difference and shooting it is very relaxing.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I've been shooting my GT500 that maxes at 55 lbs for the late season. It's a pleasure to shoot. I've killed two deer with it the past couple years and had no problems achieving full pass throughs with Slicks. I'm not sure why I keep trying to up my poundage when I know mid 50s is plenty to get the job done. I guess I remember what it was like to shoot a Pulse at 66 lbs and seeing the chrono hit 310 fps. This GT is running a full 40 FPS below those Pulse speeds but the deer don't know the difference and shooting it is very relaxing.


Do not do it,,,leave it 55,,perfect weight


----------



## jacobh

Nick agreed u definitely don't need more poundage. I seem to hold better with heavier poundage. I'm sure it's all in my head


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Nick agreed u definitely don't need more poundage. I seem to hold better with heavier poundage. I'm sure it's all in my head


Have you tried higher holding weight on a lower draw weight bow? I believe your PSE has different letoff mods, so you could mess around if you start having shoulder pain.


----------



## nicko

There was a learning curve when I dropped poundage but muscle memory kicks in and the lower DW becomes the new normal. Mid 50s is one step north of "effortless" to shoot.


----------



## jacobh

Perry I tried doing it with my xcursion. Man i loved that bow but draw cycle was too bad for my shoulder. I'm only 38 but dirtbike a and hockey has taken its toll for sure lol. I still love shooting and riding but after awhile i do get sore. With the pse so far it's really easy drawing and shooting but if it starts to get sore Yea I may take your advice and try lowering and raising holding weight. Thanks


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> Perry I tried doing it with my xcursion. Man i loved that bow but draw cycle was too bad for my shoulder. I'm only 38 but dirtbike a and hockey has taken its toll for sure lol. I still love shooting and riding but after awhile i do get sore. With the pse so far it's really easy drawing and shooting but if it starts to get sore Yea I may take your advice and try lowering and raising holding weight. Thanks


 Evolve cam is the best out there..Easy too draw and hold..


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Perry I tried doing it with my xcursion. Man i loved that bow but draw cycle was too bad for my shoulder. I'm only 38 but dirtbike a and hockey has taken its toll for sure lol. I still love shooting and riding but after awhile i do get sore. With the pse so far it's really easy drawing and shooting but if it starts to get sore Yea I may take your advice and try lowering and raising holding weight. Thanks


Wait until you hit my age Scott. You'll wonder how you get around every day.


----------



## vonfoust

High of 8 tomorrow. Had to tell my buddy I'm not laying out in a blind no matter how many geese we can shoot. They didn't fly until noon today. Doing some pheasant hunting to get the dogs out to a place I saw some phez tracks this week and then probably sit in a stand for the evening. This cold though, looking at a flinty night. Would cap the season with a doe in archery a buck in rifle and .....
Hoping my son will join me for the evening. With the first Satruday off of basketball since late October he's excited to sleep in so I'm not bothering him until I get home from looking for birds. 

We really need Sunday hunting.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Nick I wasn't the best at not beating my body up lol.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Wait until you hit my age Scott. You'll wonder how you get around every day.


Funny. I agree, 45 here. My Dad still does a drive for us every once in awhile, we only do this late season anymore but he can barely sit for an hour in a stand without getting down and starting walking. 
Got a bunch of us together last week for flintlock and my Dad wanted to be a walker. My buddy says "Why are you letting him do that?" He's pushing 70. If I told him we were doing all the walking he might just give up on life I think. It took him 2 days to recover from the minor drive we 'let' him do. He was happy as all get out. He hung a few hang on stands this year too. I don't like him being up there and doing it when I'm not around but who is going to tell him different?? He did let the grandkids drag his deer this year though. First time. I only hope I'm still getting around like that then.


----------



## 138104

Bought a 2nd E35 as a backup. Decided tonight to set it up for my son instead to try and get him to shoot some 3D with me. Looking for ENS cams and E105 deflection mods if anyone has a set. It is currently in pieces.


----------



## Mathias

V-grip too, nice Perry!


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> V-grip too, nice Perry!


Matt u get a smoke pole imp2:


----------



## nicko

Did anybody see the forecast for SE PA towards the end of this week? Low 50s and rain. Crazy winter.


----------



## jacobh

Nick u ain't kidding bud. Can't keep up with it anymore


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good morning on Marsh Creek...


----------



## jacobh

Man Joe u eat sunfish?? I have a pond I really need them thinned out. So many my bass aren't growing anymore


----------



## nicko

Awesome! What were they hitting?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Awesome! What were they hitting?


Wax worms on tungsten jig. There was prolly 15 people down there everyone else had a couple think my cousin ended with 63 and let 20 plus go...his buddy volunteered to clean them....perch, crappie, and some bluegills...


----------



## Lcavok99

jacobh said:


> Coop if I moved out of state there is no way I'd come back to Pa to hunt. You'll see how good other states have it and how bad things have really gotten here. I swear if I didn't hunt Md I'd really never know how good other places are and how bad it really got around me


Every single year you complain about how bad the hunting in PA is. Why don’t you look for different spots to hunt? PA really isn’t that bad of a place to hunt as everyone makes it out to be, you just have to know where to look and how to hunt. I moved 3 times this year throughout the hunting season and was able to get on deer with minimal scouting on public land and managed to harvest a buck and 2 doe at spots I have never hunted before this past season. Your attitude is always so negative towards the quality of hunting in PA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I do it's called Md but Thanks. I do not like the way hunting has gotten in spa. Read other posts my opinion is the same as many others. I didn't ask people to like my opinion on it I just express it. Sorry i for one will not tell someone they're doing good if their not. I can sit here and say hey they're doing a great job managing the herd in my area but read others their not. So why would i speak highly of them? Issue is people can't voice opinions without people constantly getting butt hurt over it


----------



## Mathias

Can’t wait for those 50 degree temperatures!


----------



## full moon64

Lcavok99 said:


> Every single year you complain about how bad the hunting in PA is. Why don’t you look for different spots to hunt? PA really isn’t that bad of a place to hunt as everyone makes it out to be, you just have to know where to look and how to hunt. I moved 3 times this year throughout the hunting season and was able to get on deer with minimal scouting on public land and managed to harvest a buck and 2 doe at spots I have never hunted before this past season. Your attitude is always so negative towards the quality of hunting in PA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


good for you you should be a hunting guide:icon_salut:


----------



## Mathias

Full moon, no flinter. I’m going to do a Chamber’s or something similar kit and finish it myself. Use it next year.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Full moon, no flinter. I’m going to do a Chamber’s or something similar kit and finish it myself. Use it next year.


Matt I would love too get one again,open sights,,and alot smoke =fun


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Full moon, no flinter. I’m going to do a Chamber’s or something similar kit and finish it myself. Use it next year.


Those Chamber's kits look nice, but are pricey. Looking forward to seeing the finished gun.


----------



## LetThemGrow

My father's buck from 2017 season. He called it his "retirement" buck, was his 50th year hunting PA and by far his biggest.


----------



## 138104

Wow, great buck and footage! Congrats to your dad!


----------



## jacobh

Great Buck tell him congrats!! How wide is he??


----------



## Mathias

Always enjoy your videos, congrats to dad that’s a nice one!


----------



## nicko

Great looking deer LTG. Congrats to your Dad. That deer loved the camera. How old?


----------



## Billy H

Cards are showing 90% nocturnal movement at our one farm. They are where they are supposed to be, hitting a failed unharvested bean field and a field with clover. They are moving from daytime bedding after dark. Hitting the food then bedding on edges of fields for hours, feeding again just before light and head back to day time bedding in the thickets. All movement under cover of darkness. 

Bob had some late season success,putting a nice doe down yesterday at one of his properties.


----------



## Mathias

Nothing moving in my area during shooting hours, that’s for sure.


----------



## fap1800

Decided to take the boys over to my parents for a little ice skating on the pond. At least this bitter cold is good for something. Did see a gaggle of 15+ does down in the bottom by the creek around noon. Easily the most deer we’ve seen at one time this entire season. Definitely a good sign as doe sightings have been few and far between.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Nocturnal movement now seems odd. Late season, low hunting pressure (assuming), and bitter weather. Shouldn’t this be equating to movement when the day temps are at their warmest (midday)? Seems strange.


----------



## 138104

Went for a walk around my place today. Saw a ton of sign and beds all over the place. Also pulled a couple of cards today. Having issues getting the pictures to come up, but curious to see what I got on camera.


----------



## CBB

Pulled some cards today. Found my first shed of the year! Pics showed 3 half racks and 2 fully shed bucks. Several good bucks and potential up and comers still carrying as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pulled a local card this morning and had two different one-siders on film...nothing giant, but both had dropped a side. Work is always a bit crazy this time of year so I doubt I’ll get any time in a stand this week, might a couple walks in over lunch throughout the week to look for sheds.

That’s a great find CBB

Joe


----------



## CBB

Thanks Joe! 

Glad I broke the ice early for the year. I don't care if I find another. My goal is to have my pup find one and bring it to me!


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Nocturnal movement now seems odd. Late season, low hunting pressure (assuming), and bitter weather. Shouldn’t this be equating to movement when the day temps are at their warmest (midday)? Seems strange.


After seeing all those does this afternoon I went and pulled a few cards. I’m getting pics of does at all hours. Some small bucks too. The two bigger bucks that managed to survive are only showing up at night. I might get myself motivated to sit one last time. Who knows but I feel I’m kinda done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks guys, dad was happy! Buck was 4yr old, 22" wide.


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Thanks Joe!
> 
> Glad I broke the ice early for the year. I don't care if I find another. My goal is to have my pup find one and bring it to me!
> 
> View attachment 6357063



I know Fawn is itching to get out....Storm on the other hand....well lets just say I hope he learns a few things from his older sister....if you can close your eyes and think of a dopey, boy, puppy....well that storm...his feet and ears still too big for his body, can't quite figure out how to scratch his ear without fall over and the most amusing....he seems to think he can make a 5-6' leap from the floor to the couch, often falling short and right on his face...doesn't stop the dope from trying again...tons of amusement in the house....outside, he's a little better, but still no where near what Fawn was at the same age...she was on point on a pair of cockbirds on Sunday and he raced right by her and tried to catch them...dope fell twice as he ran toward them....fun to watch....lots of work ahead.

great looking pup - how old is she/he?

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I know Fawn is itching to get out....Storm on the other hand....well lets just say I hope he learns a few things from his older sister....if you can close your eyes and think of a dopey, boy, puppy....well that storm...his feet and ears still too big for his body, can't quite figure out how to scratch his ear without fall over and the most amusing....he seems to think he can make a 5-6' leap from the floor to the couch, often falling short and right on his face...doesn't stop the dope from trying again...tons of amusement in the house....outside, he's a little better, but still no where near what Fawn was at the same age...she was on point on a pair of cockbirds on Sunday and he raced right by her and tried to catch them...dope fell twice as he ran toward them....fun to watch....lots of work ahead.
> 
> great looking pup - how old is she/he?
> 
> Joe


My younger lab is 2 and still clumsy in the house. In the woods he's beautiful to watch, athletic and graceful. Flies off anything into the water for a retrieve. Fearless and has a good nose too. 

In the house?? Scared of everything and still hasn't quite figured out steps or hardwood/tile floors! It's like he gets in the house and all of a sudden he's got 5# weights on each foot. He will have an issue going up the steps at least once a day, either the front end is going to fast or the back end is. Comes flying around the corner on the hardwood and slides 5 feet while trying to go the other direction. It's like a cartoon. Still hasn't figured out that he can push a door slightly and get through it too.


----------



## dougell

Our GSP is almost 5 mo old and full of an amazing amount of adrenaline.We went to a wrestling tournament below Johnstown yesterday and we were gone from 5:30am til about 7:30pm.There's no way you can leave this dog unnattended for any length of time.My daughter was home for a little bit during the day but the dog ended up being kenneled the majority of the time.That dog never settled down til about 2:00am.Other than being in your face constantly she's actually pretty well behaved most of the time as long as she get's exercise and attention.This arctic weather isn't helping that much.This dog needs to follow a very strict routine and you really pay the price when you disrupt that routine.She's still probably the coolest and most entertaining dog I've ever had.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Wax worms on tungsten jig. There was prolly 15 people down there everyone else had a couple think my cousin ended with 63 and let 20 plus go...his buddy volunteered to clean them....perch, crappie, and some bluegills...


Panfish fried up is one of the best tasting fried fish out there!


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Panfish fried up is one of the best tasting fried fish out there!


mmmmm.....fish nuggets


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> mmmmm.....fish nuggets



can I put an order in??!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> My younger lab is 2 and still clumsy in the house. In the woods he's beautiful to watch, athletic and graceful. Flies off anything into the water for a retrieve. Fearless and has a good nose too.
> 
> In the house?? Scared of everything and still hasn't quite figured out steps or hardwood/tile floors! It's like he gets in the house and all of a sudden he's got 5# weights on each foot. He will have an issue going up the steps at least once a day, either the front end is going to fast or the back end is. Comes flying around the corner on the hardwood and slides 5 feet while trying to go the other direction. It's like a cartoon. Still hasn't figured out that he can push a door slightly and get through it too.


Storm is as goofy in the field as he is in the house...he has a lot of growing to do...I swear he tripped over his ear this morning...I am conservatively estimating him to push 70lbs before his first birthday. His Dad was big 80lbs and his mom was 65. Storm and Fawn share the same dad, but Fawns mom was 40lbs...I think Fawn has about 4-6" of growth and 10-15lbs left to add...I keep joking with her (as if she understands me) that she is going to be sorry for all of the rough-housing she's giving him now...before we know it, I think he'll be towering over her....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> can I put an order in??!!


Like my cousin said...you got freeze your "explicitive" off before you get any of these.....hahahaha...drove in to the office this morning and there were about a dozen or so off the back end of the lake, on the ice already at 6:40AM...one guy had a pop-up blind on the ice...some dedication right there.....did hear a guy caught a 38" musky at the end of Chalfont, fishing over the old cement ramps..would have loved to seen pics...I know they are in there, I have seen them, hooked them, watched others land them, but I have yet to land one....

Joe


----------



## CBB

Joe, she's right around 13 weeks. She's a beauty but a bit stubborn. 
It's a hard time of year to train. It's hard to burn out their energy so they can focus. Much easier when I trained Toby. He was running in the fields every day. Lots of time ahead though no need to rush it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

OH BROTHER!!!!!

Can’t wait for better weather....

https://youtu.be/Xd4e0fY7shE

https://youtu.be/Fx_YThaLaOw


----------



## rmm60985

Didn't stay active on this thread like I wanted to this year but I ended up having my best year ever. A bear and my biggest buck to date with my bow is going to be hard to top.


----------



## BowhunterT100

^^^ that's awesome!!! Congratulations on a great season..


----------



## LetThemGrow

Kudos to u!!!


----------



## nicko

rmm60985 said:


> Didn't stay active on this thread like I wanted to this year but I ended up having my best year ever. A bear and my biggest buck to date with my bow is going to be hard to top.
> 
> ]


Great season right there. Congrats!!


----------



## Mathias

Saw lots of deer out late this afternoon. The warm up and resulting melt off had them grazing away. 
May sit tomorrow afternoon or Thursday. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Yep. This afternoon while driving home from work the deer were very active feeding. Would have been a good afternoon to sit but I’m getting over the flu and not feeling 100% yet.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Found a blood trail, gut pile, and arrow today on posted land. Someone got a late season deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Found a blood trail, gut pile, and arrow today on posted land. Someone got a late season deer.


What is wrong with people? Hope the hunter chokes[emoji107]

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

LetThemGrow said:


> Found a blood trail, gut pile, and arrow today on posted land. Someone got a late season deer.


I found where 3 were killed from a truck today on a road that vehicles are not permitted​ to drive. Hopefully they're brave enough to come back tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias

Age estimates guys:


----------



## nicko

With body and neck size, I'd guesstimate 4.5. Neat buck. Little brows but long tines.


----------



## Mathias

I had some pics earlier that suggested he was younger. I’d be sorely tempted if he came by.


----------



## jacobh

Matt Is say 4 yr old maybe 3.5 he's all puffed out so hard to tell lol.


----------



## jacobh

Careful guys looks like some dropped already


----------



## Sight Window

12-Ringer said:


> What is wrong with people? Hope the hunter chokes[emoji107]
> 
> Joe


Why? Maybe it was his land?


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Age estimates guys:
> View attachment 6360837


Tough this time of year since their winter coats are so thick. I'd prolly say 3 years, but what do I know. And he might only ever be a six. My advice...you see him, you shoot him. :wink:

Because if I see this guy, he's getting an arrow.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Age estimates guys:
> View attachment 6360837


4 year old


----------



## bamsdealer

At least three. It can be tough to tell on the deer with inferior genes or goofy racks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sight Window said:


> Why? Maybe it was his land?


Yeah, I guess it’s a possibility....I ASSumed the “posted” portion indicated the hunter wasn’t supposed to be there??[emoji50]

I guess my Glass was half empty with this one??

Maybe LTG will elaborate?


----------



## LetThemGrow

It was posted land that the archer tresspasser onto. At least he found the deer and didn’t lose it. Second year in a row that snow showed a deer drug out at that spot. Way inside posted boundary. Typical entitled slob hunter.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I had some pics earlier that suggested he was younger. I’d be sorely tempted if he came by.


I would Matt


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> It was posted land that the archer tresspasser onto. At least he found the deer and didn’t lose it. Second year in a row that snow showed a deer drug out at that spot. Way inside posted boundary. Typical entitled slob hunter.


maybe all season,watch who your friends are


----------



## CBB

Took the dogs for a little walk to check a camera and put some feed out. Left my phone in the truck so no camera. Found 3. The matched set was laying side by side. The dogs were interested, but still need work. 

Check the sd card. All but 2 bucks have shed in the last week to 9 days. One has both side the other has shed one side. 
Amazing how they all seemed to drop at once.


----------



## jacobh

I have 1 shed buck on cam rest are still holding both near me


----------



## bamsdealer

Surprised to see so many dropped antlers. Wonder if its because of the cold winter? Last 2 years I saw deer carrying antlers into early march


----------



## nicko

Last time I ran cams year round, I saw the same. Both sides still holding in early to mid March.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Out yesterday all day. Noisy as all hell going in with the frozen snow cover and the temp hovering around 8 degrees. About an hour into the hunt I had 3 deer come in from my right and mill around...just a tad less than 10 minutes later 5 more came in from my left. Got as close as about 60 before they all grouped together and moved away, eventually bedding up for a few hours in the sun, over 100yds from me. 1 of the deer was a buck, but of questionable legal status , 2-3 nice doe and looked to be atleast 4 young of the year. I also saw a spot where a squirrel had uncovered 1 of it's hidden walnuts, comically, it was too bad it was frozen like concrete to the ground!
My dad had taken off work and was hunting a few hundred yards from me...all he saw was a yote that needed to be a lil closer.

Today was my birthday and I went out in the afternoon for the last 1 1/2hrs where i had the encounter with the nicest buck i had seen all season(end of archery season/public property). Snow virtually all but gone and a heat wave at 50 degrees. Expecting something to show at any moment, with about 25 minutes of good light left I look to my right and saw a "couple" ......walking there dog. You gotta be kidding me I thought! , only those weren't quite the words I used. They ended up walking past me within 12 steps of my tree, never saw me, and headed right towards the prime direction I expected a deer to come from if one appeared. I contemplated quitting right then but stayed put as they walked back out the same way they went in about 10 minutes later. I sat till legal shooting light was almost gone but the "damage" had obviously been done. Birthday wish sabotaged! :wink:

For the deer season in total I sat in excess of 113 hours with 23 sits between 4 properties. Today's hunt tallied in the 3rd goose egg of the season. During those sits I saw 16 different antlered deer ,83 doe and fawns, how many of the doe and fawns were seen several times is hard to figure but I saw the same doe and her bb in archery almost every hunt on 1 property. How far some of those deer were pushed from there normal areas in a heavily hunted region during rifle season??? 35-42 different doe and fawns seen seems a more accurate guesstimate.

Was gonna try to fulfill my wish tomorrow but looks questionable with quite a bit of rain. Will most likely be out for the final deer hunt in 4E in the forecasted wintry mix saturday morning.

Nicko...didn't get any pics of that 7pt, not sure if he had any taken with it?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Had a nice looking 8 on cam last year that had shed an antler by January 9th.

I've never been shed hunting...my dad never has either but has happened upon a few. Only 1 I ever found (12 or so years ago) was from a 150 class 8pt...mass and tine length were fantastic, brow tine over 7"s long. The next season 3 wks prior to archery season while hanging a stand I got my 1st good look at him in the flesh. Pushing 160s and solidly over 200lbs....he came out of the woods, crossed the field and walked into the standing corn. 2 weeks later he was hit by a minivan while crossing over to the same property. Minivan was totaled, driver purchased the rack and had a shoulder mount done. Aged at 6+. 

People are disgusting....I had heard that when he saw it, he sped up to hit it, don't doubt it's true either. Nice conversation piece but whats the story. I got that one....while it crossed the road......with my minivan! Expensive deer......


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Took the dogs for a little walk to check a camera and put some feed out. Left my phone in the truck so no camera. Found 3. The matched set was laying side by side. The dogs were interested, but still need work.
> 
> Check the sd card. All but 2 bucks have shed in the last week to 9 days. One has both side the other has shed one side.
> Amazing how they all seemed to drop at once.
> 
> View attachment 6361533


Holy Crap - that's 4 for you already...I am way behind.....(lol) - had planned to get out today as I find it best to search just after a rain...problem is rain is stopping.

Congrats, by the way...matched sets aren't always that easy to find....at least in my experience... I did get some pics of a few buck still carrying and I've been getting out of the office later than usual so I just camped out to watch some areas. Tuesday night I counted 72 total with 18 buck, three very nice ones to boot. I can't hunt this area, but have permission to walk the land. Keeping my distance until I can confirm a few more have dropped and hopefully dry up some...took both dogs for a short walk last night and spent an hour afterwards in the tub....whomever said a good hunting dog can't be a good family dog likely never owned a shorthair - probably just a lazy pet owner who would rather kennel their mud caked dogs than take care of cleaning them up....I was almost at that point last night (lol)

Joe


----------



## nicko

The bottom is going to drop out on temps in the next 48 hours, like a 50+ degree swing. It looks like rain will be stopping shortly before sunrise tomorrow but winds are picking up. I'd like to get out but I'm not liking the wind speed. May need to change my plan and set myself up where the wind won't be as stiff.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> The bottom is going to drop out on temps in the next 48 hours, like a 50+ degree swing. It looks like rain will be stopping shortly before sunrise tomorrow but winds are picking up. I'd like to get out but I'm not liking the wind speed. May need to change my plan and set myself up where the wind won't be as stiff.


I'm trying to talk myself into going out tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Holy Crap - that's 4 for you already...I am way behind.....(lol) - had planned to get out today as I find it best to search just after a rain...problem is rain is stopping.
> 
> Congrats, by the way...matched sets aren't always that easy to find....at least in my experience... I did get some pics of a few buck still carrying and I've been getting out of the office later than usual so I just camped out to watch some areas. Tuesday night I counted 72 total with 18 buck, three very nice ones to boot. I can't hunt this area, but have permission to walk the land. Keeping my distance until I can confirm a few more have dropped and hopefully dry up some...took both dogs for a short walk last night and spent an hour afterwards in the tub....whomever said a good hunting dog can't be a good family dog likely never owned a shorthair - probably just a lazy pet owner who would rather kennel their mud caked dogs than take care of cleaning them up....I was almost at that point last night (lol)
> 
> Joe


Labs are self cleaning dogs Joe :wink: 

I have a setup in the garage where I can use warm water before they get in the house. Worth every penny.


----------



## nicko

Goldens are a pain to clean up. I came back from a hunt once with our first golden and spent over two hours plucking about 70+ ticks off her, pulling burrs out of her coat and having to cut some out, and trying to clean the streak of railroad track grease she got on her side when she decided to lay down on the tracks. Good times.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Goldens are a pain to clean up. I came back from a hunt once with our first golden and spent over two hours plucking about 70+ ticks off her, pulling burrs out of her coat and having to cut some out, and trying to clean the streak of railroad track grease she got on her side when she decided to lay down on the tracks. Good times.


Can't tell you how many times I have laid on my buddy's dogs in the field so we can cut burrs out of them, at least daily when hunting. They get stuck in the armpits and wear into an abrasion. When we get home from North Dakota his Goldens look like a ragged mess because of so many spots we have cut out. There are spots where when we see a certain plant we won't take them in, I just take the lab. I pulled a burr off one of my labs once :darkbeer:

Edit : just remembered her tail looked like a totem pole a few years ago. We heard all about it from his wife when we got home and she jumped out of the truck


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> I'm trying to talk myself into going out tomorrow morning as well.


I pushed off the annual 5D hunt day until next Saturday.


----------



## CBB

Quick hour and a half in the rain today. 0 sheds found. Eliminated some areas.


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> I pushed off the annual 5D hunt day until next Saturday.


Prolly a good idea. Besides...the Iggles are playing. :wink:


----------



## bghunter7311

CBB said:


> Quick hour and a half in the rain today. 0 sheds found. Eliminated some areas.


You wont find many sheds in early January Mid Feb through Mid March.


----------



## Mathias

Thinking about a ride to Bob & AJ’s tomorrow if they’re open. Look at some shiny new stuff.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Thinking about a ride to Bob & AJ’s tomorrow if they’re open. Look at some shiny new stuff.


Im heading too Lancaster Archery in am...Have a good weekend Matt


----------



## bamsdealer

I'll be on the ground tomorrow morning. No tree surfing in the cold for me. Windy and wet are perfect still hunt co ditions


----------



## CBB

bghunter7311 said:


> You wont find many sheds in early January Mid Feb through Mid March.


I appreciate the tip, already found 4 this year. My trail cameras showed all but one of the bucks in one of my areas dropped. So I'll just keep looking...


----------



## bghunter7311

CBB said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wont find many sheds in early January Mid Feb through Mid March.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the tip, already found 4 this year. My trail cameras showed all but one of the bucks in one of my areas dropped. So I'll just keep looking...[/QUOTE}
> 
> Did the two fork horns and spike drop already? Your missing sheds if your already marking areas off
Click to expand...


----------



## CBB

bghunter7311 said:


> CBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the tip, already found 4 this year. My trail cameras showed all but one of the bucks in one of my areas dropped. So I'll just keep looking...[/QUOTE}
> 
> Did the two fork horns and spike drop already? Your missing sheds if your already marking areas off
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they have, and so have their big brothers.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Mathias

Anyone heading out? Too much wind for me.
Got a heads up from Bob last evening, AJ is away so no bow shopping for me today :sad:


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Anyone heading out? Too much wind for me.
> Got a heads up from Bob last evening, AJ is away so no bow shopping for me today :sad:


Heading Too Lancaster archery in 10 min


----------



## nicko

I bagged out on hunting today. Too windy and I never see any movement on this property in the wind. Still a couple weeks left.

Matt, I've been reading good things about the Ritual from those who have shot it. I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts if you shoot it.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I’ll shoot for sure, maybe an Elite as I remember them...
I was convinced the Triax was my next bow but taking it slow this year, lots of time before Spring gobbler.
My list; Triax, Hyperforce, Realm, RX-1, Logic and the Ritual.
or save the cash and keep my Reign.


----------



## jacobh

Come on Matt we know that last sentence isn't happening lol


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Come on Matt we know that last sentence isn't happening lol


Word!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Better bowhunting through aggressive spending....right?!


----------



## jacobh

Haha so I'm not the only one???


----------



## wyrnutz

I love my Option 6, thinking of trying the Ritual at LAS, or B & AJ.
The outcome could be tragic, for the state of my marriage and my bank account.


----------



## wyrnutz

Anyone hunting on Monday? Have to break out the incinerator bib for a long sit.


----------



## full moon64

went too Lancaster archery picked up an important item


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> went too Lancaster archery picked up an important item


Nice! 

Did you happen to notice if they are open on Monday?


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you happen to notice if they are open on Monday?


Store and Pro Shop Hours
Monday, Wednesday, Thursday

9:00am - 9:00pm


Tuesday and Friday

9:00am - 6:00pm


Saturday

8:00am - 4:00pm


Store and Pro Shop Phone
855-922-7769


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> Store and Pro Shop Hours
> Monday, Wednesday, Thursday
> 
> 9:00am - 9:00pm
> 
> 
> Tuesday and Friday
> 
> 9:00am - 6:00pm
> 
> 
> Saturday
> 
> 8:00am - 4:00pm
> 
> 
> Store and Pro Shop Phone
> 855-922-7769


Saw that, just wasn't sure if they would close for MLK Day.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Saw that, just wasn't sure if they would close for MLK Day.


not sure


----------



## bamsdealer

Spent a couple hours still hunting this morning. Lots of blasting on public land in Sepa today. This is probably the most pressure they saw since the regular firearms season. I was able to get in on a couple doe with my flintlock undetected but I'm good on meat. Might take one more doe on private with my bow if I get a chance.


----------



## PAbigbear

Spent the afternoon poking around some state forest land i haven't bowhunted before and had my best day of the entire season. I knew there was a fairly decent pocket there but had no clue how many were using that ridge. I was putting a stalk on a group of does with a decent buck (110" 8) off to their side. As I was sneaking in trying to keep undected, I pulled my binos up on the buck and saw he only had one side now. I would have loved to look for it but I was too focused on trying to get within range of the does. Made some smoke a short while later but didn't connect. Can't wait to get scouting this place out for next year.


----------



## nicko

Eagles gave me a few Maalox moments tonight. Phew!!!! Bring on the next victim!!!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

I’m seeing some positive words on the Ritual here on AT from respected sources! May be enough to convince a certain member to part with his ‘antique’ GT 500’s...

Full moon, a trip to LAS is always great, although I didn’t have a clue what that thing is until I searched it.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Mathias said:


> I’m seeing some positive words on the Ritual here on AT from respected sources! May be enough to convince a certain member to part with his ‘antique’ GT 500’s...
> 
> Full moon, a trip to LAS is always great, although I didn’t have a clue what that thing is until I searched it.


There are many members on here who were at ATA who said it is hands down the best Elite bow ever produced and at the top of the 2018 flagships. The phrases that keep popping up are “insanely smooth for the speed and BH” -seems to be the draw cycle does not feel like the bow would produce a IBO of 335. On my list to shoot.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Mathias- I saw you mentioned Bob and AJ’s in a post, how is that shop and setting up and tuning? I live just outside of Springtown and Riegelsville and have honestly never been there. Thank you in advance for your input


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I’m seeing some positive words on the Ritual here on AT from respected sources! May be enough to convince a certain member to part with his ‘antique’ GT 500’s...
> 
> Full moon, a trip to LAS is always great, although I didn’t have a clue what that thing is until I searched it.


Well.....maybe ONE of them.


----------



## Mathias

Mc- no buying experience but I sold a friend my Halon 32 and he took I there for setup to his specs. He said they did a great job. I’ve met AJ, heck of a nice guy.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Mathias said:


> Mc- no buying experience but I sold a friend my Halon 32 and he took I there for setup to his specs. He said they did a great job. I’ve met AJ, heck of a nice guy.


Thank you- when those elites start showing up I will run up there to give em a test drive. I also want to shoot the Logic which it appears they have as well.


----------



## Mathias

Karbon posted pics of the Ritual in the general section in the new Mountain Country, it looks sweet. 
I should hold off too, just a bit of cabin fever, I despise this time of year, bored.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Bored is spot on- at least we still have football. Post Super Bowl is the darkest of days in my world. Waiting for March to head out to IL to scout and hang stands- got a new farm that’s 240ac. that joins another 80ac. we lease- it’s going to have some good ones on it for sure. Once March hits time begins to fly again- spring turkey, summer scouting, dialing in the bow, and then off to Utah in August for elk. I try to make a conscious effort not to wish days away anymore, but February is hard to love


----------



## jacobh

Matt did u give up on the evolve?


----------



## Mathias

Scott, I did. Realistically my love affair with PSE begins and ends with the cam system. 
I hate the all metal grip, too cold and uninviting for me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea I'm not a huge fan of the grip but it shoots pretty good and is smooth. Elite definately caught my eye


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I’m seeing some positive words on the Ritual here on AT from respected sources! May be enough to convince a certain member to part with his ‘antique’ GT 500’s...
> 
> Full moon, a trip to LAS is always great, although I didn’t have a clue what that thing is until I searched it.


spinning my arrows with broad heads ,if there is a wobble,unscrew head out and work insert end on ASD ..result a perfect arrow,no wobble


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> spinning my arrows with broad heads ,if there is a wobble,unscrew head out and work insert end on ASD ..result a perfect arrow,no wobble



That G5 arrow squaring tool is a must have when you build arrows.

Matt, if you’re not building your own arrows yet, this is the perfect time to get the tools and get started. It’s almost therapeutic.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> That G5 arrow squaring tool is a must have when you build arrows.
> 
> Matt, if you’re not building your own arrows yet, this is the perfect time to get the tools and get started. It’s almost therapeutic.


yes and fun


----------



## Mathias

I say it every year, but plan on starting as soon as I decide what to do bow wise. I think I want to try feathers


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I say it every year, but plan on starting as soon as I decide what to do bow wise. I think I want to try feathers


turkey feathers


----------



## Beavsteve

I've received pics of quite a few big sheds found the past week. My cameras showed the same the thing.


----------



## CBB

Beavsteve said:


> I've received pics of quite a few big sheds found the past week. My cameras showed the same the thing.


Pulled a card today. Last buck with antlers that I knew of lost his right side sometime between Friday morning and this morning. Rest of his buddies dropped between the 4th and the 8th. Need to melt a little snow. Time to walk!


----------



## Mathias

I’m hunting the morning. Another benny of bowhunting, the close proximity to our targets, no button or shed buck kills.


----------



## Billy H

CBB said:


> Pulled a card today. Last buck with antlers that I knew of lost his right side sometime between Friday morning and this morning. Rest of his buddies dropped between the 4th and the 8th. Need to melt a little snow. Time to walk!


 Shed bucks will be dropping dead in the SRA and tagged with doe tags till the 27 th. Nothing out of the ordinary around here


----------



## CBB

Billy H said:


> Shed bucks will be dropping dead in the SRA and tagged with doe tags till the 27 th. Nothing out of the ordinary around here


That sucks! I have been grinding my teeth waiting for the late season to end! Glad it's over up here!


----------



## jacobh

Billy u ain't kidding. I haven't hunted since 1st archery season in pa. It sucks I can walk out my moms door and hunt but makes no sense when u can't kill anything because there's too few deer so I sit at home and shoot my bow but not really sure why lol


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Shed bucks will be dropping dead in the SRA and tagged with doe tags till the 27 th. Nothing out of the ordinary around here


just like NJ...but unlimited doe from Sept thru Feb


----------



## Mathias

I haven't killed a deer since season opener up in 3C. 
Passed on numerous does from Halloween til end of first season hoping they may attract THE buck....
I glass my deer over, I have no problem sticking a doe this time of year.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Moon that's how it was in my area for many years


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I say it every year, but plan on starting as soon as I decide what to do bow wise. I think I want to try feathers


When you start, get the OT2 program. Well worth it when building arrows. Many of the tables that arrow manufactures provide are just ballparks for spine. Being able to dial in your bows specs and selecting the right shafts with components is invaluable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I sat in Bucks County this afternoon for a few hours. I had 4 bucks walk on the opposite side of the creek from me, 2 6pts, 2 8pts, the largest about 16” wide, all full rack.
Saw nothing until I pulled out of the driveway. The property I hunt is surrounded by anti’s. The House next door (all 10acre parcels) had 20 deer in the front/side yard. Looks like lawn to me, but it’s a deer magnet year round.
Going to try a morning hunt tomorrow as they ultimately cross the creek to hit corn and bean fields....


----------



## Mathias

I know there are Prime bow fans here. I shot the new Logic today. What a sweet bow. IMO far nicer than the Centergy series. Points and holds like a dream. Hands down a better feeling bow than the Little Triax.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I know there are Prime bow fans here. I shot the new Logic today. What a sweet bow. IMO far nicer than the Centergy series. Points and holds like a dream. Hands down a better feeling bow than the Little Triax.


Thanks, Matt. I didn't need to know that, but since I do, did you shoot it at Bob & AJ's?


----------



## full moon64

good luck tomorrow Matt be safe..:thumbs_up


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> I know there are Prime bow fans here. I shot the new Logic today. What a sweet bow. IMO far nicer than the Centergy series. Points and holds like a dream. Hands down a better feeling bow than the Little Triax.


How would you compare it to the Realm?


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> How would you compare it to the Realm?


Yesterday, the standouts for me were the Realm and the Logic. I could be happy with either. My short list until I can try the Ritual.
When I test bows, I shoot bare bow, whisker biscuit and loop at 20 yards. I put a lot of stock into which bow gives me the best groups shooting in this fashion. Maybe that’s nonsensical.
But the Logic were by far best the Realm next.
I’ve seen Sub-Alpine Realms posted here on AT, they looked great. Yesterday in person I was underwhelmed, this particular bow had far too much light color on it.


----------



## full moon64

saw alot deer everywhere at sunset along 78 on way home..


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> saw alot deer everywhere at sunset along 78 on way home..


I sat on 78W this morning for awhile and didn’t see any deer...just lots of traffic. Got off at Lenhartsville and cut over Mountain Road toward Hamburg. Some pretty spots back there...


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> I sat on 78W this morning for awhile and didn’t see any deer...just lots of traffic. Got off at Lenhartsville and cut over Mountain Road toward Hamburg. Some pretty spots back there...


a lot Amish hunt in that area by me


----------



## Matt Musto

Looks like there is a new PA thread "sheriff" in town lol. I'll say that I don't think the buck should be considered the state record for an archery kill. Definitely should be recognized as a found head. The questionable shot and the hunters description of the blood trail made me think he did not make a kill shot on the buck. Also the time that elapsed made any clues of a archery kill unidentifiable. Anything could have happened to that deer. I lost my biggest buck and did not recover the deer until 3 days later but it was identifiable and my arrow was sticking out of the deer. The Pope and Young scorer also asked about the kill and I was asked to share a picture of the deer. I'm not sure what the time frame for a recovery should be but this buck may not qualify for Pope and Young per this statement 
"This ethic, coupled with the fact that the Club’s Records Program records only bow-harvested animals, translates into a policy stating that an animal for which the search was 
abandoned, and the animal later recovered, will not be eligible for entry."
Whatever happens.......happens as they say. At least the buck will be recognized in some fashion and I'm sure will always be remembered because of all the attention it has garnered. 

The one thing I'm surprised about is the violation (not the ear tag) that seems no one has recognized, which carries I think a heftier fine than not tagging the ear. It also has nothing to do with the deer itself and the guy admitted it in writing to North American Whitetail. He apparently scraped bark off of trees with his Buck knife over the 1200 yard trail so he could keep track of the back trail and see the direction of travel. Has anyone else heard of this as a way to mark a trail as opposed to toilet paper?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hey Matt, I’m gonna guess that’s aimed at me. Fine. All I’ve done is ask why people are saying these things? I suppose I favor the “innocent until proven guilty” concept too much? Funny thing is most of the questions aren’t being answered?

Having frequently seen the dark side of unsuccessful hunters and how they relate to successful hunters has likely shaped my mentality very sharply on these issues.


----------



## goathillinpa

I thought the same thing about the bark. I threw a guy off of our property years ago for marking a trail with a hand axe in the same fashion, just makes no sense.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great buck
Questionable story
to me the verifiable facts don't support record book entry - that's just me

what can he verify...
he had trail cam pics
he told some buddies about it
he had buddies help search on a few occasions
the carcass was found over a month later

To be honest, I don't doubt the story...just don't think it is record book worthy as there is NO direct evidence his shot is what killed that deer...

Probably oversimplifying it...

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Planning to head to 5D tomorrow for the annual last sit of the season.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Great buck
> Questionable story
> to me the verifiable facts don't support record book entry - that's just me
> 
> what can he verify...
> he had trail cam pics
> he told some buddies about it
> he had buddies help search on a few occasions
> the carcass was found over a month later
> 
> To be honest, I don't doubt the story...just don't think it is record book worthy as there is NO direct evidence his shot is what killed that deer...
> 
> Probably oversimplifying it...
> 
> Joe


Nope,That about covers it.I have no reason to doubt his story.I'm sure he did hit the buck but there's no way to say that arrow actually killed it.It probably at least contributed to it's death at the very least but that doesn't make it a successful ending in my world.I guess all that matters is how he feels about it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Planning to head to 5D tomorrow for the annual last sit of the season.


Hope it works out for you...forecast looks promising.

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Hope it works out for you...forecast looks promising.
> 
> Joe


It’s become a late season tradition. Mostly it seems I watch fawns and bucks walk by but last year I did have a good doe in range. Year before I had a 120” 10pt at 20 yards with buck tag in pocket but shotgun in hand.


----------



## nicko

I'll be at it with the bow tomorrow morning and hope to squeeze in a couple more days next week too.


----------



## nicko

I think I'm about ready to hang it up. I saw very little sign in the snow today on this property. The sporadic tracks I did see were old. I'm normally one to hunt right to the end but I came away today with little motivation to get back out.


----------



## jacobh

Nick been there all season. It's a sick feeling but one u need to get use to u til things change!!!


----------



## Billy H

Went to our farm yesterday and covered the whole 125 looking for sign and trespassing. Found one set of footprints from a known trespasser leading from and back to his yard. No one was home but I think my quad tracks next his footprints will let him know I’m watching. There is a bean field on the property that failed and the farmer never harvested. Deer are herded up absolutely pouring into it, the snow is trampled to the dirt everywhere, very encouraging. Getting daylight pictures in an area where they travel between bedding and the field. If I was still trying to fill a tag I know where I would be. I think getting serious about keeping poachers out is making a difference (the unharvested field isn’t hurting things) this place used to get pushed a lot in firearms season.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> Went to our farm yesterday and covered the whole 125 looking for sign and trespassing. Found one set of footprints from a known trespasser leading from and back to his yard. No one was home but I think my quad tracks next his footprints will let him know I’m watching. There is a bean field on the property that failed and the farmer never harvested. Deer are herded up absolutely pouring into it, the snow is trampled to the dirt everywhere, very encouraging. Getting daylight pictures in an area where they travel between bedding and the field. If I was still trying to fill a tag I know where I would be. I think getting serious about keeping poachers out is making a difference (the unharvested field isn’t hurting things) this place used to get pushed a lot in firearms season.


I would love to have a standing bean field to hunt late season, that is great! Agree that trespassing is one of the most common, least punished and least fined issues in PA. 

Saw a handful of yearling bucks, nice 2yr old 8, lots of fawns, and 3 does today. 1 doe came home with me.


----------



## nicko

Congrats LTG. I'd love to put one more in the freezer but the late season pickin's are looking slim for me this year. Oh well, that's hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

These two are joined at the hip....frick and frack at their best and worst


----------



## nicko

Not an archery related question here. 

Does anybody in the SE area have a recommendation on who I can take a gun to for refinishing? The finish on the stock of my .30-06 is cracked all over and I’m looking to get it redone before next season.


----------



## Mathias

Beach time-Delaware


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Not an archery related question here.
> 
> Does anybody in the SE area have a recommendation on who I can take a gun to for refinishing? The finish on the stock of my .30-06 is cracked all over and I’m looking to get it redone before next season.


Give Dells a call. A couple of my coworkers are gun nuts and use Dells. They are pretty picky about their guns. 

http://dellsgunroom.com/index.html


----------



## nicko

Thanks Billy. I will definitely give them a call.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Second for Dells!!! Bring your Gold Card, but month feel their work is worth it...


----------



## CBB

Be glad when this snow is gone and I can see the ground!

Big 9 finally lost his left side. He was the last of the bucks in one area holding an antler. 
Checked in on other cams also, had a 8 with great potential show up on the 17th. A lopsided 7pt is still carrying as well. 
Last set of cams pulled were duds


----------



## 2Rsquared

About 1/2 of the older bucks that I have on cam have dropped their antlers so far. It seems most dropped sometime between last weekend and this weekend. Most of the younger bucks are still holding. Walked the woods for about an hour but I wasn't able to stumble across any sheds.

It seems that they are dropping earlier this year compared to last year.


----------



## bamsdealer

Anyone in SE PA looking for a vintage Hoyt from the early 90s? I'll cut a good deal if anyone can put it to use. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5362867


----------



## Mathias

Another Tennessee buck









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Wow Matt great buck. Little ignorant though sticking his tongue out at u


----------



## Mathias

Lol.
Scott, you hunt Delaware or Maryland, I forget which?


----------



## jacobh

I hunt Md and absolutely love it


----------



## KylePA

Put in my last sit of the season on Saturday night. Ended up seeing 3 legal bucks all holding both sides and all of them were scent checking does and bumping them around a bit. I had a number of doe groups enter an overgrown field with yearlings along and the bucks all showed some degree of interest in them. Guessing there are a few yearlings that could be coming into heat. A friend of mine was able to harvest a full size doe on Saturday night and he sent pictures of the twins she was carrying. Makes me kind of reconsider my thoughts on hunting the late season. Washed all my stuff over the weekend and put away. Had a successful season, freezer is quite full just couldn't seal the deal on a buck. Lots to improve upon for next year. Been thinking about replacing my Synergy, going to go shoot bows here in the next month or so. Lots to look forward to, including the never ending hunt for more access.


----------



## Mathias

Good season for you Kyle as I recall it, congrats. I too have suffered the emotional distress of the unborn fawns. But as my wife reminded me yesterday, we are out of ground venison and I will hunt a couple days this week.
I’m on the hunt for a new bow too, so many very good options available to us.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed I hate pulling fawns out. Sickening to say the least. Late season shoot a small one or buck only


----------



## vonfoust

Rolled in at 3:30 from AR. At work by 8:30. Rough day but worth it. Pope, avert your eyes!


----------



## jacobh

Beautiful pics!!! I love hunting ducks and geese


----------



## vonfoust

The flooded timber was an absolute blast. A whole different experience. On the way down was just excited to get to experience it, thinking this would be a once in a lifetime deal. After doing it, I will do it again. We got there at midnight Thursday, an hour and a half 'scouting' mission then bed to wake up at 3:30. We had to leave yesterday around 10am just to have a chance at getting home by 3am to get some sleep and make it to work. I am exhausted and dragging today, but actually wish we could have stayed until the full noon quitting time.


----------



## jacobh

Yea never hunted that way but looks like it's a blast!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Agreed I hate pulling fawns out. Sickening to say the least. Late season shoot a small one or buck only


How is shooting a fawn better? I’ve heard this concept time and again from various people and I struggle to grasp it? Somehow the living fawn deserves to die more than the fetus? If you are harvesting a doe you are acknowledging the need to reduce deer numbers; what if that fawn you shoot was in heat and bred the day before?


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> How is shooting a fawn better? I’ve heard this concept time and again from various people and I struggle to grasp it? Somehow the living fawn deserves to die more than the fetus? If you are harvesting a doe you are acknowledging the need to reduce deer numbers; what if that fawn you shoot was in heat and bred the day before?


Not hard to grasp really. Start to gut and two fetuses roll out. Seems clear to me. But if you want to look at it a different way...the mature doe is carrying twins vs a single fetus for the fawn. Not everyone looks at shooting does as a need to reduce the herd. Haven’t killed a doe in three seasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> Not hard to grasp really. Start to gut and two fetuses roll out. Seems clear to me. But if you want to look at it a different way...the mature doe is carrying twins vs a single fetus for the fawn. Not everyone looks at shooting does as a need to reduce the herd. Haven’t killed a doe in three seasons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me, you don’t shoot a doe unless you think deer numbers need reduced. At that point you are removing a mouth from the herd, whether it’s a fawn or a doe. So if deer numbers need to be reduced, how does it hurt to shoot a pregnant deer?

Maybe I’m just not getting the “Bambi” vibe?


----------



## full moon64

LetThemGrow said:


> To me, you don’t shoot a doe unless you think deer numbers need reduced. At that point you are removing a mouth from the herd, whether it’s a fawn or a doe. So if deer numbers need to be reduced, how does it hurt to shoot a pregnant deer?
> 
> Maybe I’m just not getting the “Bambi” vibe?


I be honest ,,Late session years ago in NJ,mother came with a smaller doe,so shot smaller doe....Great no pregnant mother,,,wrong smaller doe had twins..so did it hurt yes,,dug hole and bared them..yes it hurt me I cried..,,,


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> To me, you don’t shoot a doe unless you think deer numbers need reduced. At that point you are removing a mouth from the herd, whether it’s a fawn or a doe. So if deer numbers need to be reduced, how does it hurt to shoot a pregnant deer?
> 
> Maybe I’m just not getting the “Bambi” vibe?


I’ll shoot a doe if I feel the herd can manage it. This year they probably could, but my freezer is already full. If I didn’t kill a doe in IL and an elk in WY this year I would have definitely shot a doe in PA regardless and probably a legal buck. 

I think the point is that it’s a bit unnerving seeing twins roll out of a pregnant doe. Deer herd size aside. If you’re able to see that and not be like, “Awe, damn!” then I don’t know what to say. I know there’s guys on here that pass does with fawns because they hang around bleating while your gutting mom. I do the same thing. I hated that feeling. Some guys can kill and not have a lick of empathy. Not saying that’s you, but that scares me a bit. Not saying you have to shed tears or pause for 10 minutes to reflect on the animals life, but a touch of remorse doesn’t hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> I think the point is that it’s a bit unnerving seeing twins roll out of a pregnant doe. Deer herd size aside. If you’re able to see that and not be like, “Awe, damn!” then I don’t know what to say. I know there’s guys on here that pass does with fawns because they hang around bleating while your gutting mom. I do the same thing. I hated that feeling. Some guys can kill and not have a lick of empathy. Not saying that’s you, but that scares me a bit. Not saying you have to shed tears or pause for 10 minutes to reflect on the animals life, but a touch of remorse doesn’t hurt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see that part...that’s why it’s hard for me to understand how a civilized nation could accept abortion. 

I guess I don’t see the “oh i killed 3 deer” part. If the herd is that bad off maybe you should not be shooting anything?


----------



## jacobh

Yea pretty simple a living breathing fawn at this time of the year is getting a little size so wouldn't be a total waste as u will get some meat. Shooting a doe and pulling unborn fetus out of them is disgusting to me. Just something I don't like to see. I also do not like watching the animal lay and die. Dosent bother me I just don't enjoy it


----------



## nicko

I might get out for the late-season one more time. I’ve seen very little deer sign and my motivation is low. But I have no problem saying if I go out and a doe gives me an opportunity, I will take it. That is why I hunt.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> I might get out for the late-season one more time. I’ve seen very little deer sign and my motivation is low. But I have no problem saying if I go out and a doe gives me an opportunity, I will take it. That is why I hunt.


So then u r saying the deer population can handle antlerless harvest right? Because normally late season doe harvest has the “you just killed three deer” crowd in an uproar.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> So then u r saying the deer population can handle antlerless harvest right? Because normally late season doe harvest has the “you just killed three deer” crowd in an uproar.


No. What I'm saying is if a doe gives me an opportunity, I'm taking it. I've shot one doe on this property in the past 3-4 seasons. I am supposed to be one of two people with permission to hunt it and my buddy who has the other permission has not shot anything for as long as we have hunted it. 

I don't know enough about the overall deer population of this property as the increased amount of human activity on the land over the past 8-9 years has completely changed the deer movement and their patterns. I had one day this past November where I saw 20 deer in one day. But.....I've gone entire seasons up there not seeing 20 deer cumulatively. Their patterns are too transient and the human presence aspect has completely changed the property as a whole. I hunt this property with the law of averages in mind.....if I hunt enough, I will get an opportunity. 

Can the property handle it? I see deer but late season this year has been barren. Maybe another area is giving them what they want for late season living. I'm one of two people with permission to hunt it....but I saw enough guys hunting this year without permission to know I'm not the only one hunting. This property is the land of yearling bucks who have been kicked out of the family group. It's never gonna produce a whopper. I hunt it for the experience and for meat. If that bothers anybody, oh well.


----------



## Mathias

I’m with you Nick, I hope the opportunity presents itself in the next few days.
I saw 3 dead deer on the road yesterday, another unfortunate aspect of life.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> No. What I'm saying is if a doe gives me an opportunity, I'm taking it. I've shot one doe on this property in the past 3-4 seasons. I am supposed to be one of two people with permission to hunt it and my buddy who has the other permission has not shot anything for as long as we have hunted it.
> 
> I don't know enough about the overall deer population of this property as the increased amount of human activity on the land over the past 8-9 years has completely changed the deer movement and their patterns. I had one day this past November where I saw 20 deer in one day. But.....I've gone entire seasons up there not seeing 20 deer cumulatively. Their patterns are too transient and the human presence aspect has completely changed the property as a whole. I hunt this property with the law of averages in mind.....if I hunt enough, I will get an opportunity.
> 
> Can the property handle it? I see deer but late season this year has been barren. Maybe another area is giving them what they want for late season living. I'm one of two people with permission to hunt it....but I saw enough guys hunting this year without permission to know I'm not the only one hunting. This property is the land of yearling bucks who have been kicked out of the family group. It's never gonna produce a whopper. I hunt it for the experience and for meat. If that bothers anybody, oh well.


That’s cool. I guess I never quite got shooting a fawn instead of a doe so u don’t kill next years potential fawns. It seems like people that are that worried about population should be shooting no deer. 

Good luck!


----------



## 138104

I must say I am envious of all you still hunting. Plenty of sign and trail cam pictures of deer in my neck of the woods. A few half rack bucks, but all 1.5 yr olds. Didn't find any sheds yet, but never have found any at my place.

Starting indoor spots this weekend. A week behind, so will shoot 2 rounds. Also picked up a few items for my home shop, including an OMP vise. That is the bees knees...haha! Looking to mess around with string building too. My goal is to be self-sufficient.


----------



## nicko

Who is worried about the state of the herd but still out shooting deer?


----------



## jacobh

LTG I'm not hunting so I'm not shooting deer. Other then that shooting a small doe who has no fetus inside suits me better then a doe with fully formed fetus in them. It's nothing to do with killing 3 deer or the population it's just what I would do so I'm not pulling fully formed fetuses out of her. As for the population I haven't hunted in months. I did sit at my moms the other day just to sit out.


----------



## jacobh

Perry head to Linfield


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Perry head to Linfield


A lotta sign there Scott but I think at this time of the year most is occurring after sunset and before sunrise. I got some great pics of bucks in the summer but that place gets pounded between deer, small game, and goose hunters. And it's totally flat and easily accessible which just makes it easy for anybody out for a nature walk to walk through it. 

Good for early season, a real tough bill come late season.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Perry head to Linfield


Will be on Sunday to my dad's girlfriend's place...lol!


----------



## jacobh

No hunting Sunday lol. Let me know what u think about it. It's a nice plot but gets pounded the private land next to it is nice or use to be. Was Kinsey's . A lot of guys still hunt it although it's private


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> I can see that part...that’s why it’s hard for me to understand how a civilized nation could accept abortion.
> 
> I guess I don’t see the “oh i killed 3 deer” part. If the herd is that bad off maybe you should not be shooting anything?


Well, I don't think we need to open that can, but I get what you're saying. 

My old man refuses to have does shot on his property no matter what time of the season it is and it's because of the, "You shoot a doe and you've killed 3 deer" mentality, two of which are potential bucks. I guess that's a result of growing up hunting in upstate NY in the 60's when deer were few and far between. 

Not to get too off track, but I don't know if you had the opportunity to see CNN's doc Trophy. It's worth a watch, but as I'm sure you could guess, it doesn't paint hunters in a very forgiving light.


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Perry head to Linfield


Great idea. I’ll help drag and buy the first celebratory beer at the railroad.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Great idea. I’ll help drag and buy the first celebratory beer at the railroad.


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Great idea. I’ll help drag and buy the first celebratory beer at the railroad.


A trip there wouldn't be complete without one of their grilled cheese sandwiches. Be sure to grab a magnet on your way out.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Nick i ordered a cheesesteak there one time it came out as a grilled cheese with steak meat lol. Never seen anything like it


----------



## PondBuck

12-Ringer said:


> These two are joined at the hip....frick and frack at their best and worst [emoji30]


Nice looking pups 12-Ringer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Haha Nick i ordered a cheesesteak there one time it came out as a grilled cheese with steak meat lol. Never seen anything like it


That actually sounds good!


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> That actually sounds good!


 There are no bad sandwiches at that place… If you like grilled cheese, you’ll love this place.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> There are no bad sandwiches at that place… If you like grilled cheese, you’ll love this place.


Railroad Street Bar & Grill? I may be going thru Pottstown today, if time allows maybe I’ll check it out.


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Railroad Street Bar & Grill? I may be going thru Pottstown today, if time allows maybe I’ll check it out.


Half the cars in the area have the sticker/magnets on them....


----------



## jacobh

Yep it's a little dive bar. Good food for sure


----------



## Matt Musto

LetThemGrow said:


> Hey Matt, I’m gonna guess that’s aimed at me. Fine. All I’ve done is ask why people are saying these things? I suppose I favor the “innocent until proven guilty” concept too much? Funny thing is most of the questions aren’t being answered?
> 
> Having frequently seen the dark side of unsuccessful hunters and how they relate to successful hunters has likely shaped my mentality very sharply on these issues.


I have no clue what you are talking about "aimed at you"? I was talking about the actual thread being more viewed than this one. Sorry if you took it that way. I really don't care what they finally decide with the buck. I'm not saying the guy did anything wrong. I just think it's impossible to prove the guy even hit the deer in the first place and the time elapsed should disqualify the deer from being entered as a harvested archery record. Put it in as a dead head for recognition of a great animal from PA.


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Yep it's a little dive bar. Good food for sure


I'm there on a fairly regular basis. Pretty much a hole in the wall, with a fantastic tap list and good food. I am a huge beer nerd and one of the better taplists in the area usually. When the train goes past it shakes the entire place. It is more interesting to see the people there late on the weekends. Pretty solid people watching.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Linfield has some interesting people without the alcohol but with its amazing lol


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Railroad Street Bar & Grill? I may be going thru Pottstown today, if time allows maybe I’ll check it out.


whatever you do dont detour to the allstar.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Haha Linfield has some interesting people without the alcohol but with its amazing lol


Beat me to it...Dr. Phil, Oprah, Dr. Oz, and Jerry Springer could all set up shop and none run out of business.....I'll leave it at that....


----------



## KylePA

Billy H said:


> whatever you do dont detour to the allstar.


Or Pumptown!!

Maybe we should have a SE PA Archerytalk meetup at Railroad Street


----------



## Billy H

Ha ha the pumptown. Wouldnt that raise LTG eyebrows.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I went to school with half those girls!!!! Best one was the girl that fell off the pole and broke her tailbone lol. Me and Nicko live very close to pumptown


----------



## jacobh

Joe u ain't kidding there are some real winners in that area lol. Hey weren't u the one who use to shed hunt pennhurst or something like that? Rumor around town pennhurst is over. Tearing it all down and now becoming a corporate park!! More land gone


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Beat me to it...Dr. Phil, Oprah, Dr. Oz, and Jerry Springer could all set up shop and none run out of business.....I'll leave it at that....


So what’s unique about the area?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Joe u ain't kidding there are some real winners in that area lol. Hey weren't u the one who use to shed hunt pennhurst or something like that? Rumor around town pennhurst is over. Tearing it all down and now becoming a corporate park!! More land gone


Yep, not so sure how much of it is going, local historical group fighting to have some green space preserved, but I have a strange feeling it'll turn out like Eagleville...corporate center with a few trees and maybe a small tract with a walking trail or something. I should be able to access the areas I have permission to shed hunt this year, not too sure about the future.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> So what’s unique about the area?


It likely starts with the shadow of the nuclear plant and works from there....or maybe the Kinsey distillery on the river...or maybe the fact that PECO began purchasing all available property in the area when the plant was being built with the idea Linfield would be flooded to support the plant. Many residents and businesses took PECO offers and left. Then the genius engineers realized they didn't need to divert the river and flood the town, but in the wake of the buy-out a ghost town was left. As you might expect given the scenario as I detailed, the area did not attract the most upstanding interest in their attempts to reinvigorate the community. 

It's really hard to pinpoint, but until you experience it first hand, I would be really hard to explain. As for the Railroad's sandwiches....doubt you'd find better.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Joe don't forget when Pennhurst shutdown they just let all the patients walk out. So now those people are all in that area. I've seen plenty of them haha


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> joe don't forget when pennhurst shutdown they just let all the patients walk out. So now those people are all in that area. I've seen plenty of them haha


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## nicko

When we first moved to the area Scott, they did not have the roads passing through Pennhurst blocked off at all. I used to drive it all the time going back home from the Linfield game lands… One Sunday we drove over, parked in front of the main building and walked right in. This was before they did any type of patrolling or surveillance of the area as well. Once inside, it literally was like they just walked out the door that last day and left everything behind. Patient records laying on the floor you could pick up and read. No such thing as patient confidentiality back then. And if you’re into paranormal activity things, Pennhurst is widely considered to be one of the most paranormally active buildings/complex in the country.

Still have never been to Pumptown but it is now called baby dolls. Very classy.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well the sandwich was as good as advertised. Fast service. I’m going to need to go back to try some of the others.


----------



## CBB




----------



## yetihunter1

CBB said:


> View attachment 6377099


one of my favorite beers by them...good stuff.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> one of my favorite beers by them...good stuff.


I've checked this brew out a few times when I go to Wegmans to get 6 packs and it intrigues me but I have never bought it. I typically go with the Dragons Milk bourbon barrel aged porter (strong). May have to get a 6 of this next trip.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a couple made it through....no signs of the big 12 yet. Also no word around town of him getting smoked either, so we have our fingers crossed.

These are all from Potter...


----------



## jacobh

Nice bucks joe


----------



## nicko

Some nice ones there Joe. I miss it up there already.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Some nice ones there Joe. I miss it up there already.


Pop's up there now, taking down life-lines, checking and setting new cams, and setting feeders for the winter.

Joe


----------



## CBB

Great buck pics!


----------



## PAbigbear

Anyone have any guesses what is in this coyotes mouth?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great pics Joe!


----------



## bucco921

PAbigbear said:


> Anyone have any guesses what is in this coyotes mouth?
> 
> View attachment 6378547
> 
> View attachment 6378543


Doesn't it suck that pics like this are never clear...Always just out of the frame or blurry or something dumb. But I have no clue.


----------



## Okuma

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like a couple made it through....no signs of the big 12 yet. Also no word around town of him getting smoked either, so we have our fingers crossed.
> 
> These are all from Potter...


I’m suprised that you have so many bucks still carrying their headgear in Potter at this time this year. I noticed there isn’t any dates or times on your trailcam pictures. Can you share the dates of the pictures?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Last dated pic was 1/18....batts died after that...range was from 12/10.....


----------



## jacobh

Looks like long ears so I'm guessing rabbit???


----------



## goathillinpa

Joe that nine is a great looking buck. Do you have any history or encounters with him?


----------



## 12-Ringer

goathillinpa said:


> Joe that nine is a great looking buck. Do you have any history or encounters with him?


Not really, he is a late season arrival, appearing on our space only in winter, at least according to the cams. My cousin is pretty sure he saw him when he was up for flintlock, but not one sighting during any of the archery or gun season seasons. We did get some shots around the same time last year as well. We were getting pics of a good one, early spring in velvet growth, but he disappeared long before we could determine if it was him or not. He, along with the Big 12, should he appear, should provide some much needed motivation to make the 4.5 drive to camp next fall....

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> View attachment 6378755
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like long ears so I'm guessing rabbit???


There are basically no rabbits around where the picture was taken. When I zoom in on the second one it looks like an eye of a deer just to the right of the coyotes mouth, with the ears chewed off, snout pointing towards the camera? Just not sure.


----------



## bucco921

PAbigbear said:


> There are basically no rabbits around where the picture was taken. When I zoom in on the second one it looks like an eye of a deer just to the right of the coyotes mouth, with the ears chewed off, snout pointing towards the camera? Just not sure.


This is what you're referring to, correct?


----------



## vonfoust

Some nice pictures there Joe, what cameras are those?


----------



## PAbigbear

bucco921 said:


> This is what you're referring to, correct?
> 
> 
> View attachment 6379033


Yes. Exactly. Looks to be too big in the other pics in the sequence to be any small mammals.


----------



## bucco921

PAbigbear said:


> Yes. Exactly. Looks to be too big in the other pics in the sequence to be any small mammals.


I thought you were nuts until I got it zoomed in on my work computer lol. Hard to say what it is for sure I definitely see what you mean.


----------



## j.d.m.

bucco921 said:


> Doesn't it suck that pics like this are never clear...Always just out of the frame or blurry or something dumb. But I have no clue.


Definitely a small deer. The face to the right of coyote, and you can see the top of the deer's back sticking out to the left of the coyote's head. Probably already missing legs, as there is no drag marks in snow from them.


----------



## CBB

Took the wrong dog tonight! Left Teeka, (pup) to work with Toby (8yr old). He hit grouse scent and forgot all about sheds. Found my 2nd matched set and 6th antler this year. Best year ever for me on sheds! I got home and the pup went nuts over the sheds.


----------



## jacobh

Zoomed in i see what u are saying... no clue lol thought it was a rabbit lol


----------



## nicko

Getting in my last 5C hunt of the season. I’m not expecting much but it’s the last day until mid September and I couldn’t not at least give it a try.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Getting in my last 5C hunt of the season. I’m not expecting much but it’s the last day until mid September and I couldn’t not at least give it a try.


Good luck!


----------



## nicko

And the season whimpers to a quiet and uneventful close. Still some great memories, ghosts to carry for years in the form of missed opportunities, and renewed goals for next season.


----------



## Spency

Nothing big, but on the board. Hoping for a little better luck this year, the past two were tough for me in PA.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, luckily or fortunately there's always 'next season'. Let's hope for many more.
I did see a lot of orange in trucks today and some parked in the usual locations. Saw a group of 6 bolt between lines of opposing cars, happily they all made it.

Let the herd rebuilding begin!

Bring on the gobblers

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Matt, any luck getting your hands on the Ritual for a test drive? 

I plan on standing pat with the two GT500s and E32 I have for this season. I don't have as much time as I used to for fiddling with bows and I'd like to put more energy into stand locations, planning for the fall season, and getting Maisy more woods time.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Welp, another season in the books. Time to start planning for the future. Time for sheds and then spring gobbler.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Brought in both ground blinds today. Split some wood...it sure got muddy fast after lunch. Now to survive the winter and chase turkeys in the spring. Hoping to take my son on his first turkey hunt.


----------



## nicko

(gun talk.....this is your chance to look away)

If I go turkey in the spring, I think I'm leaving the bow at home. I've never gotten one and I've got to tip the odds in my favor. 

I contacted a local gunsmith today about getting the .30-06 refinished. My Dad bought this Browning rifle back in the 60s. He used it until he lost interest in hunting back in the late 70s-early 80s but I have given it a workout since then. The epoxy finish Browning used on the stock has multiple stress cracks allowing rain and snow melt to get beneath the finish and into the wood. Turnaround time is 6-8 months so I will look to get the gun in his hands this week to have it back in my mitts come late summer/early fall. I am leaning towards a satin finish vs the high gloss the gun currently has.


----------



## j.d.m.

I really wanted to get out, but thought everyone else would have the same idea, and with weather being nice, figured it would just end quiet with all the hunter pressure. I had other things to try and get done, so, I chalk this season up hoping to get more winter work done up north. I have lots of plans for the existing food plots, and new stand locations. Now I just need time.


----------



## Mathias

No go on the Ritual...yet, they are s-l-o-w to arrive anywhere it seems. Several bows in the running, my Reign is gone, bowless for now.
I am fortunate to be able to retain access to my go-to gobbler spot in Bucks County after it changed owners last April (missed last year).
Redoing my main food plot up north, going away from Clover. It’s great the first year and then the grasses take over and it doesn’t have the appeal as soon as the frost comes. Still researching options.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Matt,

I’m a big fan of Paul Knox’s LC mix, sometimes called the foundation mix here. Basic premise is to provide easy to grow year-round food in one plot. I’d suggest saving 20% of your clover and spraying with cleth to kill the grasses. Then plant the rest in half brassicas and half rye/oats/crimson or red clover. You could always overseed/frostseed part of this and make it the new clover plot, and rotate the old clover plot into brassicas to use up the N in the soil.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

View attachment 6380739















Scouted another piece of public today that I hunted in early October and passed a decent buck. Back tracked him to what I thought was his primary bedding area and found his sheds. One shed in the bed and another about 10 feet away on an exit trail. Found another shed from last year in another bed. Up to 4 sheds so far this year although I think it’s a bit early. Still have months of scouting to do for next fall.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks LTG, I'll check that out.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

At last the 5C slaughter is over. Put out a feeder and camera set up this morning at one spot to take a look what’s still alive. I’ll leave it out till things green up. Talked for a while to my farmer friend this morning that has 70 acres on our road. Said his hunters had a bad season. Not many sightings and those they did see were out of range. They over hunt the place though ,kinda shooting themselves in the foot over there.


----------



## noclueo2

Thought it was a little early too, but started seeing half racks and bucks without antlers already. Tracking a doe yesterday I found the first shed of the year.









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

My upstate neighbor said he had 18 deer in his yard yesterday. That makes me happy!


----------



## billp1044

Some hunters are scumbags. Go to take down a tree stand today and found a dead buck on the side of the road with a drag strap still attached to it antlers missing and not even field dressed

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## smithja1042

billp1044 said:


> Some hunters are scumbags. Go to take down a tree stand today and found a dead buck on the side of the road with a drag strap still attached to it antlers missing and not even field dressed
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


What part of PA we found 7 deer total this year 5 doe 2 buck all shot and left. All seemed to be semi decent shot except one buck was tore up from yotes, and the other buck spine and gut shot. Out of my stand on private property and have pics of the guy climbing the ladder for 2 weeks. NJ plates and PA plates we ended up pulling all our stands because people thought that it’s ok to trespass and the stands were put there for em to use.


----------



## billp1044

smithja1042 said:


> What part of PA we found 7 deer total this year 5 doe 2 buck all shot and left. All seemed to be semi decent shot except one buck was tore up from yotes, and the other buck spine and gut shot. Out of my stand on private property and have pics of the guy climbing the ladder for 2 weeks. NJ plates and PA plates we ended up pulling all our stands because people thought that it’s ok to trespass and the stands were put there for em to use.


Between 5c and 3d Wind Gap area. Called game commission about around 2 went back down around 4:15 to see if a game warden took care of it; it was still there

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

Game lands that the deer is at is 3d

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Got back to public land I haven't hunted since October to look for a tree to set a stand. There is one intersection of open trails where the deer always show up at the end of the day and the one tree I can make use of is dead......large, but dead. There is a healthy tree next to it but it has a total jungle of vines in front of it blocking any shots. I can't legally trim and cut anything on SGL so my options at this spot are limited and hunting from the ground has been my only option to this point. Fickle winds ruined my one good chance this year where I only needed the doe to move 5 more yards for a point blank shot. 

Soooooo.......I need to hang a stand on the large dead tree. The trunk looks OK so I don't feel I'd be in peril using this tree for an hour or two at a time. Based on the height of vines in front of it, I will probably be only able to set a stand 12-13 feet up. So I'm thinking come mid August, go back and hang a fixed stand and bring stackable climbing sticks to access the stand when I want to hunt it. All I've used for my fixed stands to this point is screw-in steps and strap-on climbing sticks. I like the price and features of the XOP climbing sticks. That leaves the stand. What is a good low-profile fixed stand under $200 that maybe may allow me to flip up the bottom platform and lock it to the tree to keep it from being hunted/stolen?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Got back to public land I haven't hunted since October to look for a tree to set a stand. There is one intersection of open trails where the deer always show up at the end of the day and the one tree I can make use of is dead......large, but dead. There is a healthy tree next to it but it has a total jungle of vines in front of it blocking any shots. I can't legally trim and cut anything on SGL so my options at this spot are limited and hunting from the ground has been my only option to this point. Fickle winds ruined my one good chance this year where I only needed the doe to move 5 more yards for a point blank shot.
> 
> Soooooo.......I need to hang a stand on the large dead tree. The trunk looks OK so I don't feel I'd be in peril using this tree for an hour or two at a time. Based on the height of vines in front of it, I will probably be only able to set a stand 12-13 feet up. So I'm thinking come mid August, go back and hang a fixed stand and bring stackable climbing sticks to access the stand when I want to hunt it. All I've used for my fixed stands to this point is screw-in steps and strap-on climbing sticks. I like the price and features of the XOP climbing sticks. That leaves the stand. What is a good low-profile fixed stand under $200 that maybe may allow me to flip up the bottom platform and lock it to the tree to keep it from being hunted/stolen?


Trees tend to rot from the inside out. Please don't use a dead tree. Not worth taking the chance for a deer.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Trees tend to rot from the inside out. Please don't use a dead tree. Not worth taking the chance for a deer.


But Perry.....it's a BIG dead tree.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> But Perry.....it's a BIG dead tree.


Oh, then go for it then! Lol!


----------



## PAbigbear

You are absolutely crazy to hunt from any dead tree. I've seen too many people injured and killed from falling dead limbs to even consider it. I won't even hang a stand in a tree if I can see dead limbs because all I do is keep looking up at them waiting for one to fall.


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> You are absolutely crazy to hunt from any dead tree. I've seen too many people injured and killed from falling dead limbs to even consider it. I won't even hang a stand in a tree if I can see dead limbs because all I do is keep looking up at them waiting for one to fall.


We call those widow makers. Surprising how big some of those limbs are when they fall to the ground. Hang a stand in a dead tree you might end up dead as well.


----------



## nicko

Yeah, you guys are right. I’ll figure something out for that spot. I’ve got 9 months to think about it.


----------



## 13third

nicko said:


> Yeah, you guys are right. I’ll figure something out for that spot. I’ve got 9 months to think about it.


Nick I hunt the eastern shore of Maryland for Sika deer and the brackish salt water kills trees faster than a guy running two Stihl chainsaws. I’ve climbed 10” diameter dead pines and have never had an issue. I’d say go for it as long as there are no limbs over head which look like they are about to come tumbling down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Dunno if any of you guys rabbit hunt or not but I got a pup last year and I’m thinking she’s gonna be a great one. We’ve tallied 17 rabbits do far this late season.
























She liked to kayak as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

13third said:


> Dunno if any of you guys rabbit hunt or not but I got a pup last year and I’m thinking she’s gonna be a great one. We’ve tallied 17 rabbits do far this late season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She liked to kayak as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, always loved hunting rabbits over beagles.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> No go on the Ritual...yet, they are s-l-o-w to arrive anywhere it seems. Several bows in the running, my Reign is gone, bowless for now.
> I am fortunate to be able to retain access to my go-to gobbler spot in Bucks County after it changed owners last April (missed last year).
> Redoing my main food plot up north, going away from Clover. It’s great the first year and then the grasses take over and it doesn’t have the appeal as soon as the frost comes. Still researching options.


I'm keeping my clover for one more warm season, then either renting a tiller for the day or discing it under right before Labor Day and plant some turnips, radishes, rape and maybe some beets (think Frigid Forage Big-N-Beasty), the beets I planted last year didn't do real well so I'm not sure if I'll bother with them again. The clover sets the soil up very well for the above plants so I hope it's a good plan. i need to get the chainsaw out this weekend too and try to thicken things up a little bit between my plot and my neighbors house. About 200 yards, but fairly open woods.

What are you thinking of planting??


----------



## Octoberjohn

My son and I found our first two sheds of the year yesterday in a couple of hours. Both were little 1.5 old bucks but it was nice to take home something at the end of the day! This is the earliest by about a month that I have ever found any fresh sheds. going to start taking a serious look after this next batch of snow comes thru.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I've checked this brew out a few times when I go to Wegmans to get 6 packs and it intrigues me but I have never bought it. I typically go with the Dragons Milk bourbon barrel aged porter (strong). May have to get a 6 of this next trip.


Very late on the reply but dragons milk is a top 5 in my book....right up there with evil genius i'll have what shes having...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey guys, just wanted to let everyone know I started the PA Shed Thread, I know a little late, but if you guys have found any, do me a favor a post them up over on that thread....I try to keep a running account, not for any real reason other than I am interested in what folks find, who's out looking. I have a couple of really good targets I'll be searching for this year...be interesting to see if I can get my hand on them or not....

Here's a link to the thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5370407&p=1107113895#post1107113895

Season ended Saturday with three more doe being taken by our group. SAD, SAD year as we are likely loosing our Boothwyn property as well, the land owner passed away just before Christmas. We took 4 doe and two buck off of that property this year and it's only minutes from the house. Between that property, the Glenmoore Property, and the Forge Road property (that is now almost a complete development) I'm not sure if there will any private access in this area for me...not whining as I always have Potter, but man that's a haul. I have been spoiled for the last 23 years, being able to get out before and after work, getting changed in a private setting and not alongside of the road or in a lot, hopefully something pans out as I have a few irons in the fire, but just not sure what to expect yet....

to all those out searching for antlers....good luck, hope we can make the 2018 PA Shed Thread 'Proud"


----------



## nicko

Joe, you won’t need to count on any contributions from me in that thread. I think the proverbial blind squirrel stands a better chance than me. 

Prelimary approval of 2018-19 seasons from the PAGC website.

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=188


----------



## jacobh

Oh yea early and late seasons again!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks for the link Nick. I’ll likely contribute the same amount...some people see them, I rarely do.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Oh yea early and late seasons again!!!


If I had to choose between one of these extended seasons to cut back on, it would be the late season. Early is hot, sweaty, and buggy but I’m all for getting an early jump on things. But I still like the 2 week statewide post Christmas season.

If tag/harvest reporting in PA ever got modernized, I’d be interested in seeing how many deer/bucks are killed in these seasons.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I'd agree late before early but in my eyes it's just too much time to hunt. Many come in from out of town to hunt so the herd takes a beating for a long period of time. I saw a lot of cars parked next to woods the last day this year and heard tons of shooting.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick I'd agree late before early but in my eyes it's just too much time to hunt. Many come in from out of town to hunt so the herd takes a beating for a long period of time. I saw a lot of cars parked next to woods the last day this year and heard tons of shooting.


How long is the season down in Maryland?


----------



## noclueo2

I enjoy late season because I don't get much time the other rest of the year. I do agree, maybe tone down the shotguns a little and preserve some does/antlerless bucks.









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Nick season down there is forever too. Just more land and less hunters. Down there u get Md licenses doe and buck u can use them anywhere in Md. not county specific


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Joe, you won’t need to count on any contributions from me in that thread. I think the proverbial blind squirrel stands a better chance than me.
> 
> Prelimary approval of 2018-19 seasons from the PAGC website.
> 
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=188





LetThemGrow said:


> Thanks for the link Nick. I’ll likely contribute the same amount...some people see them, I rarely do.


I contributed exactly one last year I think, and that was my first ever. Will be out again this year. I use it mainly for scouting and getting the dog(s) some exercise.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let everyone know I started the PA Shed Thread, I know a little late, but if you guys have found any, do me a favor a post them up over on that thread....I try to keep a running account, not for any real reason other than I am interested in what folks find, who's out looking. I have a couple of really good targets I'll be searching for this year...be interesting to see if I can get my hand on them or not....
> 
> Here's a link to the thread
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5370407&p=1107113895#post1107113895
> 
> Season ended Saturday with three more doe being taken by our group. SAD, SAD year as we are likely loosing our Boothwyn property as well, the land owner passed away just before Christmas. We took 4 doe and two buck off of that property this year and it's only minutes from the house. Between that property, the Glenmoore Property, and the Forge Road property (that is now almost a complete development) I'm not sure if there will any private access in this area for me...not whining as I always have Potter, but man that's a haul. I have been spoiled for the last 23 years, being able to get out before and after work, getting changed in a private setting and not alongside of the road or in a lot, hopefully something pans out as I have a few irons in the fire, but just not sure what to expect yet....
> 
> to all those out searching for antlers....good luck, hope we can make the 2018 PA Shed Thread 'Proud"


Well Joe if you need to get reacquainted with public land let me know....I may have found few spots you hadn't found over the years hahah. We can go for a walk and look for sheds!


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Well Joe if you need to get reacquainted with public land let me know....I may have found few spots you hadn't found over the years hahah. We can go for a walk and look for sheds!


Thanks Matt...

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Got back to public land I haven't hunted since October to look for a tree to set a stand. There is one intersection of open trails where the deer always show up at the end of the day and the one tree I can make use of is dead......large, but dead. There is a healthy tree next to it but it has a total jungle of vines in front of it blocking any shots. I can't legally trim and cut anything on SGL so my options at this spot are limited and hunting from the ground has been my only option to this point. Fickle winds ruined my one good chance this year where I only needed the doe to move 5 more yards for a point blank shot.
> 
> Soooooo.......I need to hang a stand on the large dead tree. The trunk looks OK so I don't feel I'd be in peril using this tree for an hour or two at a time. Based on the height of vines in front of it, I will probably be only able to set a stand 12-13 feet up. So I'm thinking come mid August, go back and hang a fixed stand and bring stackable climbing sticks to access the stand when I want to hunt it. All I've used for my fixed stands to this point is screw-in steps and strap-on climbing sticks. I like the price and features of the XOP climbing sticks. That leaves the stand. What is a good low-profile fixed stand under $200 that maybe may allow me to flip up the bottom platform and lock it to the tree to keep it from being hunted/stolen?


Nicko,
M100U works nice (light and packs nice). You can place a cam bracket on the tree (leave it there) and slip the stand right into it, so you don't even have to leave the stand in (which I don't like to do on public to alert folks to your spot). Of course a lone wolf alpha would work great too, but I would not let that in a tree to get stolen.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks LTG enjoyable as always.


----------



## jacobh

Also Nick I have a alpha if u want to try it in the offseason





perryhunter4 said:


> Nicko,
> M100U works nice (light and packs nice). You can place a cam bracket on the tree (leave it there) and slip the stand right into it, so you don't even have to leave the stand in (which I don't like to do on public to alert folks to your spot). Of course a lone wolf alpha would work great too, but I would not let that in a tree to get stolen.


----------



## nicko

perryhunter4 said:


> Nicko,
> M100U works nice (light and packs nice). You can place a cam bracket on the tree (leave it there) and slip the stand right into it, so you don't even have to leave the stand in (which I don't like to do on public to alert folks to your spot). Of course a lone wolf alpha would work great too, but I would not let that in a tree to get stolen.


I agree. I want to leave as little evidence as possible that I’m hunting the spot. I’ve been looking at the LW assault fixed stand with the ez hang hook and the LW sticks. The only thing I would leave on the tree is the ez hang hook.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Also Nick I have a alpha if u want to try it in the offseason


Thanks Scott.


----------



## nicko

Great vid again LTG. Those browning cams produce good footage.


----------



## Ebard22

I keep looking at all the celebration videos in Philly after the super bowl waiting to see Joe on top of one of the light poles!


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I agree. I want to leave as little evidence as possible that I’m hunting the spot. I’ve been looking at the LW assault fixed stand with the ez hang hook and the LW sticks. The only thing I would leave on the tree is the ez hang hook.


I have a LW assault and Millemium mico or whatever it's called.Both are expensive for what they are.The LW is quieter but the Millenium in much more comfortable.Both are easy to set up,take down and carry.


----------



## jacobh

I loved my millenium m100 but always made a popping sound when shifting weight. LW has been silent but like Doug said less comfortable


----------



## dougell

I never notice a pop but if my boots are wet,they squeak on the Millenium's platform.


----------



## dougell

LW needs a seat like the Millenium and then you'd have the perfect stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I never notice a pop but if my boots are wet,they squeak on the Millenium's platform.


I bought some of third hand man's platform silencers (or whatever he calls them), they help a lot on EVERY stand I've installed....probably could find something similar at Home Depot or Lowes for less, but never mind supporting an AT sponsor.

Joe


----------



## dougell

The problem is,the newer platforms are a grate.I don't know how you'd get anything to stick.Cast aluminum platform with a Millenium seat would be nice.


----------



## nicko

Seat comfort is not a big concern. I can always get an aftermarket seat cushion if the stock seat bothers my butt.


----------



## wyrnutz

*Two things*

1- My Bee stinger Sport Hunter xtreme just arrived (10"). I left an ounce on it and it seems great, tighter groups already over an 8" brand x with an ounce on it. 
2- Hydro dipping, can you dip these things? I would like it to match my Verde riser.

Thank you 
Brian


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> The problem is,the newer platforms are a grate.I don't know how you'd get anything to stick.Cast aluminum platform with a Millenium seat would be nice.


They stick just fine to my m100s


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> *Two things*
> 
> 1- My Bee stinger Sport Hunter xtreme just arrived (10"). I left an ounce on it and it seems great, tighter groups already over an 8" brand x with an ounce on it.
> 2- Hydro dipping, can you dip these things? I would like it to match my Verde riser.
> 
> Thank you
> Brian


Yes, you can Hydro dip them without a problem. However if you’re looking for a longer-lasting, much more durable coat you should consider cerokote.....Mike P (retrieverfishn) is a member here and does a GREAT Akon!!!


----------



## wyrnutz

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, you can Hydro dip them without a problem. However if you’re looking for a longer-lasting, much more durable coat you should consider cerokote.....Mike P (retrieverfishn) is a member here and does a GREAT Akon!!!


Joe,
Thank you, you are always willing to help others on this thread and the forums.

Brian


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Joe,
> Thank you, you are always willing to help others on this thread and the forums.
> 
> Brian


No problem...Mike does great work and if you catch him with a big order you can get a great price on an accessory like a stab, sight etc....

He tricked out my 16 Synergy and it was ahead turner for sure...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some recent PAGC Press releases......


http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=188
http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=191
http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=190
http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=193


----------



## LetThemGrow

Harrisburg...I live the taxidermy displays.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Some recent PAGC Press releases......
> 
> 
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=188
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=191
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=190
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=193


Looks like baiting in SRA will increase this year.


----------



## jacobh

Hi guys if anyone is looking for climbers I have summit viper and a viper sd. The viper was hunted in once and the sd was never used. Pm me and we can get u a good deal on them as they're just taking up room


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> Joe,
> Thank you, you are always willing to help others on this thread and the forums.
> 
> Brian


Brian, I had three GT500s redone through retriverfishin (kolorfusion) and they came out great.


----------



## wyrnutz

Holy GT500 Batman!
Nick, thank you.
Joe and Nick, I messaged "retieverfishin" (?), He is not currently set up for Cerakote or anything of that sort. I am hoping to find someone local, support local business and I would like to see a shop.
Any Pennsylvania, Jersey, Delaware or Maryland would be cool.
I was going to put this in General, I do not feel like being flamed or "Do a search" comments.

Thank you,

Brian
(about 7 months to go!) :rock:



nicko said:


> Brian, I had three GT500s redone through retriverfishin (kolorfusion) and they came out great.


----------



## PAbigbear

Picked up my mount a few weeks ago. The one on the right. Both are McKenzie 6900 forms.


----------



## 138104

wyrnutz said:


> Holy GT500 Batman!
> Nick, thank you.
> Joe and Nick, I messaged "retieverfishin" (?), He is not currently set up for Cerakote or anything of that sort. I am hoping to find someone local, support local business and I would like to see a shop.
> Any Pennsylvania, Jersey, Delaware or Maryland would be cool.
> I was going to put this in General, I do not feel like being flamed or "Do a search" comments.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Brian
> (about 7 months to go!) :rock:


WAAC Archery in NJ does cerakote. Also, orarcher here on AT does cerakote and powdercoating. He did my Pure's riser and limb pockets in powdercoat. He does great work.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Picked up my mount a few weeks ago. The one on the right. Both are McKenzie 6900 forms.
> 
> View attachment 6399879


Awesome state forest bucks.


----------



## fap1800

PAbigbear said:


> Picked up my mount a few weeks ago. The one on the right. Both are McKenzie 6900 forms.
> 
> View attachment 6399879


They’re not properly tagged! Lol!

Very nice mounts. Congrats. Public is even better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

making a job change in the next few weeks so I will have to get right to scouting new "pre-work" turkey hunting spots all my excellent ones are way to far to get even a short hunt before work.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> making a job change in the next few weeks so I will have to get right to scouting new "pre-work" turkey hunting spots all my excellent ones are way to far to get even a short hunt before work.


good luck - hope the job change was by choice!

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> good luck - hope the job change was by choice!
> 
> Joe


Yes it was a career building move but going to interfere with my turkey hunting schedule for sure lol

Switching from Lancaster to Morgantown for workplaces means my best spot up in Lebanon county which was already far from work is now wayyy to far to make it to the office at a reasonable time. It also could interfere with my planned trip to Nebraska in April


----------



## noclueo2

Looking for a recommendation for a taxidermist in eastern PA. I had a guy I was very happy with, but he downsized to friends and family and i didn't make the cut. Specifically looking for a good predator guy. Let me know your thoughts! Thanks

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

So tired of this crap! 5" already and still coming down.


----------



## PAKraig

Perry24 said:


> So tired of this crap! 5" already and still coming down.


I like big snow storm, 1 or 2 per year, not snow like this all winter long. I'm in Landisburg.


----------



## 138104

PAKraig said:


> I like big snow storm, 1 or 2 per year, not snow like this all winter long. I'm in Landisburg.


How much out your way?


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Yeah we probably around 3-5 inches here in juniata county. And still coming doen good 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Stay safe all!!! Snowing here 3-5" for our area or so they're saying


----------



## PAKraig

Not sure. Definitely 5+ around 6 pm


----------



## PAKraig

And....


----------



## 138104

Up to 7" now, but currently not snowing.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## nicko

I'll post up the follow-up to this when it comes in. Interesting.

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## KylePA

Pulled my cameras over the weekend still lots of bucks holding strong with horns on. Spent some time looking for sheds on Saturday, ended up only finding a single fork horn. Spent about 3 hours walking and kicked up a bunch of deer including 3 or 4 bucks. Gonna wait for a few more weeks before heading back out. This picture was from last Friday afternoon.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Lancaster County CWD....

http://lancasteronline.com/sports/o...cle_a146f346-1354-11e8-92ed-3722ec3993b0.html


----------



## bghunter7311

Don’t pack in a stand for tomorrow’s hunt without a safety harness 

Pa is proposing a new revenue generator get your wallets out fellas. Fines for those who don’t obey the power safety harnesses are going to be a requirenment even when in those 3 foot high wooden stands Pa rifle hunters use.


----------



## 138104

PGC is being audited by the AG. It will be interesting to see how our license fees are used.


----------



## 138104

bghunter7311 said:


> Don’t pack in a stand for tomorrow’s hunt without a safety harness
> 
> Pa is proposing a new revenue generator get your wallets out fellas. Fines for those who don’t obey the power safety harnesses are going to be a requirenment even when in those 3 foot high wooden stands Pa rifle hunters use.


I use a 15' for rifle. [emoji16]


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I use a 15' for rifle. [emoji16]


GASP!!!! No gun talk Perry!!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> GASP!!!! No gun talk Perry!!


He started it!!!!


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> PGC is being audited by the AG. It will be interesting to see how our license fees are used.


I have major concerns over this 'performance audit'. If they stay with the monetary aspect, fine. I am interested as well. The problem I see though, is that Maloney and the USP are pushing it and calling it a 'performance audit'. Suggesting to me they want to audit the deer program. The USP has been on this forever.

Anyone else have concerns/thoughts?


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> GASP!!!! No gun talk Perry!!


----------



## nicko

SGL deadhead.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I have major concerns over this 'performance audit'. If they stay with the monetary aspect, fine. I am interested as well. The problem I see though, is that Maloney and the USP are pushing it and calling it a 'performance audit'. Suggesting to me they want to audit the deer program. The USP has been on this forever.
> 
> Anyone else have concerns/thoughts?


I'd liken anyone who would push the USP's agenda to the same type of person who would vote for Nancy Pelosi,Elizabeth Warren or Maxine Waters.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I'd liken anyone who would push the USP's agenda to the same type of person who would vote for Nancy Pelosi,Elizabeth Warren or Maxine Waters.


Ha ha, The scary thing is there really are people that would vote for those mentioned.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Ha ha, The scary thing is there really are people that would vote for those mentioned.


Legions of them, some right here on AT :mg:


----------



## nicko

Last day of pheasant and rabbit tomorrow for the 2017/18 season. I won't have to worry about Maisy ruining anybody's hunt. Crazy that we can hunt small game up to the end of February.


----------



## River420Bottom

Figured I'd throw this out there for all the PGC advocates... A little background, these two fields have been stocked and planted for 50+ years. Old field habitat, hedgerows the entire lengths of the fields that would hold all species of small game and give them an escape from hunters and predators. The passed two season I dont know the exact number of birds my group has taken from there but I expect the number to be around 200+. Last year I watched more guys, old and young but mostly older gentleman tell me they're going to "sit and wait for the Game Commission to patrol so they can give them a piece of their mind.". I didn't see a problems, tons of birds, less hunters because of the stamp, and great habitat. Here the big complaint was the "brush was too thick to hunt" and "we paid our money for the stamp to shoot pheasants, theyre all in the brush!"...are you serious? 

PGC's answer? Come on, we'll hold your limp wristed hand to guarantee you what "you paid for". Go shopping and buy a chicken if that's what you want for a hunting experience.
View attachment 6418951








50+ years of upland habitat gone..


----------



## River420Bottom

View attachment 6418955

Before, hedgerows' were 6-10' tall surrounded by cover..


----------



## 12-Ringer

River420Bottom said:


> Figured I'd throw this out there for all the PGC advocates... A little background, these two fields have been stocked and planted for 50+ years. Old field habitat, hedgerows the entire lengths of the fields that would hold all species of small game and give them an escape from hunters and predators. The passed two season I dont know the exact number of birds my group has taken from there but I expect the number to be around 200+. Last year I watched more guys, old and young but mostly older gentleman tell me they're going to "sit and wait for the Game Commission to patrol so they can give them a piece of their mind.". I didn't see a problems, tons of birds, less hunters because of the stamp, and great habitat. Here the big complaint was the "brush was too thick to hunt" and "we paid our money for the stamp to shoot pheasants, theyre all in the brush!"...are you serious?
> 
> PGC's answer? Come on, we'll hold your limp wristed hand to guarantee you what "you paid for". Go shopping and buy a chicken if that's what you want for a hunting experience.
> View attachment 6418951
> 
> View attachment 6418953
> 
> 50+ years of upland habitat gone..


Sad, but a sign of the times....happening all over the Commonwealth and almost NEVER for the right reasons.

Joe


----------



## dougell

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 6418955
> 
> Before, hedgerows' were 6-10' tall surrounded by cover..


Did you call and talk to a land manager?I'm willing to bet that they plan on making some sort of positive change or at least have a legitimate reason.They certainly didn't mow down hedgerows because people were complaining the hunting was too hard.


----------



## nicko

At the the local gamelands in Linfield, the PGC has done similar clearing of hedgerows over the past few years. Not all of them, a few. There are still plenty of thick tangled hedgerows remaining. They did expand plantings as well. I have noticed this year a sign posted at the entry to the game lands that the land is a NWTF habitat improvement land so I assume some of these changes are reflective of this designation.

Hopefully the clearing of those hedgerows you saw Riverbottom is just a cooincidence. I can't imagine that the PGC would hear some complaints about thick brush and decide to fire up the heavy machinery to make it easier for lazy hunters to shoot pen raised birds.


----------



## nicko

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> Did you call and talk to a land manager?I'm willing to bet that they plan on making some sort of positive change or at least have a legitimate reason.They certainly didn't mow down hedgerows because people were complaining the hunting was too hard.


I'm making a visit to the SW Office after work today, there was 100 different ways going about making it easier to hunt without clearing the entire thing. They have planted a single strip of Sorghum for 2 years now that the older gentleman would only hunt.. I'll be sure to post the results of the visit, their WCO for my area graduated a year ahead of me out of PSU, he will hear my thoughts on the matter, and others. I can tell you they left zero natural habitat, nothing.


----------



## River420Bottom

If anyone else has a problem or concern that needs to be heard for the SW region I'd be glad to voice it.. I've compiled a small list of things, and to be clear this isn't to go over and lambast an organization for a job they try to do... If they can listen to the lazy hunters that don't care about the last of the "good" that PA hunting has to offer, they can listen to me and all the others that spend the days in the field, put the miles on, spend hundreds on gas and gear and are rewarded successfully for their hard work, even if it is a stocked late season pheasant or a 110" 3 year old.


----------



## River420Bottom

The "before" picture, I couldn't view it in the first post.


----------



## Billy H

So they cut some hedgerow down. Sounds horrible. No doubt it was because some old lazy hunters complained. Sounds perfectly logical to me. Good luck when you go over to the office. Be sure to post up what happens.


----------



## dougell

They just cleared a few hedgrows on SGL 77 as well.I have a buddy who works on the food and cover so I'll ask him the next time I see him.Every SGL has a specific management plan.I'm sure there's a logical reason.


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> They just cleared a few hedgrows on SGL 77 as well.I have a buddy who works on the food and cover so I'll ask him the next time I see him.Every SGL has a specific management plan.I'm sure there's a logical reason.


I'm hoping so, I would definitely understand if they left something there to plant between, or strip cuts like in the past. But I have never expected this, I'm interested in your friend's and mines insight from their stand point.


----------



## nicko

River420Bottom said:


> I'm hoping so, I would definitely understand if they left something there to plant between, or strip cuts like in the past. But I have never expected this, I'm interested in your friend's and mines insight from their stand point.


I’m fairly confident they did not bulldoze those hedgerows simply because some lazy-ass hunters complained about working for birds. They probably had a plan in place and it just cooincided with the grousings and complaints.


----------



## Billy H

I wonder if they drained Minsi lake and pecks pond lake down to mere puddles because elderly lazy fisherman and waterfowlers sat there and waited for the local PFG to come along so they could complain the fishin and huntin was too rough. Doesn’t sound too far fetched does it?


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> I wonder if they drained Minsi lake and pecks pond lake down to mere puddles because elderly lazy fisherman and waterfowlers sat there and waited for the local PFG to come along so they could complain the fishin and huntin was too rough. Doesn’t sound too far fetched does it?


Are they rebuilding the dams?


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Are they rebuilding the dams?


Yes they are. Also plans are to do weed eradication at pecks, and adding structure and fish habitat enhancements at Minsi.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Yes they are. Also plans are to do weed eradication at pecks, and adding structure and fish habitat enhancements at Minsi.


Wasn’t there also some kind of super invasive mussel or barnacle or something? I seem to remember hearing something like that, over in Green Lane too, boats had to have something done to them to be able to get in out of the water...

I could be mistaken???


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Wasn’t there also some kind of super invasive mussel or barnacle or something? I seem to remember hearing something like that, over in Green Lane too, boats had to have something done to them to be able to get in out of the water...
> 
> I could be mistaken???


Zebra mussel. Very problematic little critter. Has a habit of clogging things like water outlet pipes up. Green Lane is avoiding them by having to quarantine your boats for ten days before you can launch.


----------



## River420Bottom

Billy H said:


> I wonder if they drained Minsi lake and pecks pond lake down to mere puddles because elderly lazy fisherman and waterfowlers sat there and waited for the local PFG to come along so they could complain the fishin and huntin was too rough. Doesn’t sound too far fetched does it?


It's not just me, there are two retired guys that hunt their dogs on this piece most of the season each year and are dumbfounded. They have been hunting it and surrounding areas for over 40 years. It coincided perfectly with an "action plan" but I don't see what they could or will plant that would ever contend with what they had.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Zebra mussel. Very problematic little critter. Has a habit of clogging things like water outlet pipes up. Green Lane is avoiding them by having to quarantine your boats for ten days before you can launch.


Is the quarantine just to launch your boat in Green Lane? I thought it was you had to leave your boat there 10 days if you brought your own boat to use on the lake to make sure you weren't transporting the zebra mussels to other bodies of water.


----------



## Billy H

I thought thats what I posted. Yes it is a ten days at their lot till you can launch. They put a green tag on your boat and remove it after ten days. If you do so much as pull out of the park, turn around and come right back it's another ten days. I keep a boat there all season. They crazy thing is i have a slide mount on my terrova and take it off and use it on another boat in other waters. They dont have an issue with that.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I thought thats what I posted. Yes it is a ten days at their lot till you can launch. They put a green tag on your boat and remove it after ten days. If you do so much as pull out of the park, turn around and come right back it's another ten days. I keep a boat there all season. They crazy thing is i have a slide mount on my terrova and take it off and use it on another boat in other waters. They dont have an issue with that.


Might be a stupid question, but is the same with fishing yaks...I was thinking if taking my Mirage P14 out one last time before I sell it and was thinking of tying GL for something a little different.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Might be a stupid question, but is the same with fishing yaks...I was thinking if taking my Mirage P14 out one last time before I sell it and was thinking of tying GL for something a little different.
> 
> Joe


I think it will apply to any boat Joe.


----------



## Billy H

Yes ten days for any watercraft. You can launch at deep creek lake without the quarantine. But thats a very small lake.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^Thanks^^


----------



## BGM51

Who says bears hibernate. Here are a couple on 2/17/18.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Great capture!


----------



## vonfoust

Nice catch. That a homebrew cam? Glad the cam made it through.


----------



## BGM51

Yes. Homebrew

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hmm spring came early!


----------



## Mathias

8-12 :smow: up north tomorrow, I’ll stay home.


----------



## buckinthetruck

its about time they cleaned up pecks pond that was a joke .


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## CBB

So I stumbled across a new page the other day. 

Www.alleghenynationalpark.com

They have a Facebook page. 

The want to turn the ANF into a park. This is bad news for a million acres of public land.


----------



## Polock21

Taxidermist called Last Thursday that my 2017 archery buck was done. November 5th, 8:19 am, 10 yard shot. 21 5/8” inside spread. Done at Lee Dobyns Taxidermy in Newport, PA. Great guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great buck and mount!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great buck Polock


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Polock very nice!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## dougell

Awesome buck.


----------



## Polock21

Thanks guys. I thought I’d share. Not wishing away spring and summer but I’m looking towards the fall. Have a great day everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That is one heck of a seven pointer. Congrats Pollock!!


----------



## Viper69

Nice buck. Very wide!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Wondering if any of you closer to Harrisburg are planning on attending the Sunday hunting meeting on Sunday?


----------



## Praxeus

Looking for a Pennsylvania Black Bear Outfitter.......can anyone direct me?

Thanks!


----------



## dougell

Praxeus said:


> Looking for a Pennsylvania Black Bear Outfitter.......can anyone direct me?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not saying there aren't any but I'm not aware of any.The vast majority of bears shot in Pa are shot off of drives.Ask around and someone may be willing to let you tag along for nothing.I used to hunt bears with a couple different groups and we usually killed multiple bears every year.


----------



## bghunter7311

dougell said:


> Praxeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a Pennsylvania Black Bear Outfitter.......can anyone direct me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying there aren't any but I'm not aware of any.The vast majority of bears shot in Pa are shot off of drives.Ask around and someone may be willing to let you tag along for nothing.I used to hunt bears with a couple different groups and we usually killed multiple bears every year.
Click to expand...

No baiting in Pa and generally small parcels of private land does not lend itself to being able to outfit with any consistent success in Pa for bears


----------



## dougell

The majority of the state's best bear hunting is on huge tracts of public land.No baiting is certainly a reason why there's few is any bear outfitters.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> Wondering if any of you closer to Harrisburg are planning on attending the Sunday hunting meeting on Sunday?


What time and location?


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> What time and location?


think they had it on the 11,not sure of out come


----------



## derekdiruz

awesome thread! makes me want season to come in already!


----------



## full moon64

derekdiruz said:


> awesome thread! makes me want season to come in already!


have a good weekend derekdiruz:darkbeer:


----------



## full moon64

Sunday hunting? any news


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> Sunday hunting? any news


ttt


----------



## vonfoust

http://huntsunday.boards.net/

I'm not here to debate it. Sign up if you want to see what's going on or get involved.


----------



## full moon64

vonfoust said:


> http://huntsunday.boards.net/
> 
> I'm not here to debate it. Sign up if you want to see what's going on or get involved.


who is debating it:set1_chores030:


----------



## nicko

2017-18 deer harvest numbers released. 

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=199


----------



## jacobh

^^^ I knew it would be another increased year


----------



## 138104

Another banner year for PA deer hunters! It just goes to show you we have a healthy herd.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> ^^^ I knew it would be another increased year


The guys on here seemed to have done better this past year than the year before.Didn't you and your boy kill a couple more?My son and I killed more this year and hunted deer less than any other year.I don't think a 10% increase in the harvest is unreasonable.


----------



## vonfoust

full moon64 said:


> who is debating it:set1_chores030:


No one yet. That wasn't aimed at anyone in particular. I just know sometimes that issue can get heated is all.


----------



## dougell

Deer harvest statistics never result in a heated debate.


----------



## Billy H

Pa harvest numbers are done with guessing plus math. They can get any result they want by tweaking the assumptions. I won’t argue the point ,my feelings are they won’t ever change the system because it will limit how much the numbers can be manipulated.


----------



## jacobh

I shot a buck my son shot 1 doe. All the others were killed in Md. saw very few deer in Pa


QUOTE=dougell;1107525313]The guys on here seemed to have done better this past year than the year before.Didn't you and your boy kill a couple more?My son and I killed more this year and hunted deer less than any other year.I don't think a 10% increase in the harvest is unreasonable.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I shot a buck my son shot 1 doe. All the others were killed in Md. saw very few deer in Pa
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1107525313]The guys on here seemed to have done better this past year than the year before.Didn't you and your boy kill a couple more?My son and I killed more this year and hunted deer less than any other year.I don't think a 10% increase in the harvest is unreasonable.


[/QUOTE]

Is that more than you shot the year before in Pa?We're not not talking about number of deer seen.


----------



## dougell

I don't know what Billy shot the year before but he killed a couple this year as well.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I can’t help but grimace when I hear “saw few deer” and “shot a deer” in the same sentence. And no Jacob this isn’t aimed just at you, it’s an observation over the years. Likely if u had hunted more u would have seen more, you tagged out early. 

Doug, I think too that overall I heard more positive reports compared to last year. The harvest numbers really don’t resonate with me, I worry more about trying to do the right thing where I hunt.


----------



## jacobh

[

Same amount. I hunt near gamelands where u use to hear a lot of shooting this year without small game being included I heard 4 shots on stand that was it. This was property it was nothing to hear 15-20 shots a day I heard 4 all season



=dougell;1107526077][/QUOTE]

Is that more than you shot the year before in Pa?We're not not talking about number of deer seen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

LTG let me ask u though do u expect guys to buy licenses and not kill a deer if they are using them to eat? I hunt for the meat ai enjoy deer meat. So yes I saw fewer deer but I'm not buying a license just to buy I'm buying a license because I enjoy deer meat. 2 deer between 2 guys isn't over harvesting it's the amount of tags that is the reason for the lack of deer. If I wanted to just hand over $100 with no intention of reward there are other things I'd be supporting


----------



## vonfoust

How long ago for the lots of shooting' Scott? Used to sound like WWIII around me growing up, even up to aobut 12-15 years ago would hear lots of shooting on opening day. Now hardly hear a shot. I think I heard 4 all day near us on opener and 1 was mine and 2 were my nephew. 
There are no less deer around us though. Mostly it's people have decided they are holding out for larger bucks. Opening day of gun season is not even the day many around here go out. I know quite a few that if they didn't get a buck in archery they wait until first Saturday to go so they can shoot a doe.

Much different mindset around here than 2o years ago. No real big drives for bucks, it does happen on the last day of gun and late ML though. Less people hunting but those that do put in more days/hours in than people did 30-40 years ago. IMO.


----------



## jacobh

I'd guess about 4 years now. I use to sit there and when they'd start shooting they'd funnel all the deer down into this property. Even the landowner has said how he rarely sees deer anymore. Again is this everywhere? I would guess not but it's not great everywhere like guys want u to believe. Again I'd like to see in special ref areas early season and late season dropped. Just like in the mountains years back when the deer numbers went way down they let up on doe tag allocations and now the hunting is better. Not sure why they won't do that here


----------



## Billy H

Scott, your never going to see numbers like years back in the SRA. The hunters voice means nothing, the hunters wallet does all the talking. As long as the 77000 doe tags sell everything is well and good. Down here it’s pretty much about the money,just have to deal with and adapt.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I'd guess about 4 years now. I use to sit there and when they'd start shooting they'd funnel all the deer down into this property. Even the landowner has said how he rarely sees deer anymore. Again is this everywhere? I would guess not but it's not great everywhere like guys want u to believe. Again I'd like to see in special ref areas early season and late season dropped. Just like in the mountains years back when the deer numbers went way down they let up on doe tag allocations and now the hunting is better. Not sure why they won't do that here


Scott,up here in 2H,the harvest rate for bucks is about 1 buck per sq mile.That's the lowest in the state,along with the lowest deer densities.It takes about 6 doe tags to get one doe killed.Hunters and allocations never decreased the herd in this part of the state,the habitat did.We had several brutal back to back winters and dead deer were laying all over.When it even starts to get that bad,fawn recruitment is severly impacted.We needed less deer and that's what we got.The herd is slowly increasing but it's nowhere near where it was during the 80's and 90's.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Scott, your never going to see numbers like years back in the SRA. The hunters voice means nothing, the hunters wallet does all the talking. As long as the 77000 doe tags sell everything is well and good. Down here it’s pretty much about the money,just have to deal with and adapt.


Money has nothing to do with it and it's really not about the habitat either.It's about deer/human conflict in any of the SRA's,period.


----------



## vonfoust

Well seems like the offseason has finally arrived :darkbeer:


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Money has nothing to do with it and it's really not about the habitat either.It's about deer/human conflict in any of the SRA's,period.


Money has everything to do with it.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Money has everything to do with it.


Didn't they have 100,000 antlerless tags in 5C at one time? Why would they reduce them if it was only about money?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> LTG let me ask u though do u expect guys to buy licenses and not kill a deer if they are using them to eat? I hunt for the meat ai enjoy deer meat. So yes I saw fewer deer but I'm not buying a license just to buy I'm buying a license because I enjoy deer meat. 2 deer between 2 guys isn't over harvesting it's the amount of tags that is the reason for the lack of deer. If I wanted to just hand over $100 with no intention of reward there are other things I'd be supporting


That is a hard question to answer without seeming to make it personal. The “big picture” answer I’ve arrived at is people who shoot deer shouldn’t complain about deer numbers as they contributed to the kill. I’ve eaten tags on years where it didn’t seem good to take a doe. We survived, I don’t know anybody personally that can’t live without deer meat.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Money has nothing to do with it and it's really not about the habitat either.It's about deer/human conflict in any of the SRA's,period.


Thats why they haul in loads of coyotes right? :wink:


----------



## Billy H

They had 90.000 at one time in 5C. I don’t have the numbers in front of me and I might be wrong but I doubt the total numbers of doe tags statewide has decreased. It’s probably stable or increasing. 

Ive already said too much and if You guys are good with the way the PGC does business and think what goes on in SRA is wise. it’s all good. It’s all about the herd, I get it.


----------



## jacobh

They had u limited tags for 15 years in our area. Yes they reduced tag numbers then same time reduced the size of the management area so really they didn't really reduce tags


----------



## jacobh

LTG I buy 10 tags a year and use 1 I eat lots of tags every year and waste my money on paper I throw away but truthfully hasent seemed to help at all. Again every year we all say the same things this year I'm not going to get excited about it. If I don't like it I can hunt other states. Just hate seeing what my area has become was all I wanted to get across


----------



## nicko

There’s a deer behind every tree in 5C. I just came in from working the snowblower and almost got trampled by three racked bucks.


----------



## Gangster II

I'm going to jump in here cold. IMO best way to fix our deer herd. Make Game lands more accessible. Clear cut and plants big Game lands.
Doe tags not antlerless tags.


----------



## jacobh

Let's look at it this way. U go out to eat and order steak and lobster tail. Your food comes out and they forget the lobster tail. Do u complain and demand your money back? Or do u just say forget it I didn't need it anyways and just take the $25 loss and walk away? Kinda the same thing with deer. I pay because I enjoy deer meat. I don't hunt for the antlers. So i take only what I need not any more then that as numbers are way down. Point is if u don't complain about paying for something u don't receive then u will never get what u paid for. Again I'm sure it's not like this all over Pa. my trek in today was 30 min and I counted 3 sets of tracks in the fresh snow that was it. Facts are spec ref areas are over hunted and way too many tags. People claim they lowered tag numbers and yes it appears that way but then they shrink the management unit size so really they didn't. It's a sneaky game. Some fall for it others dont





LetThemGrow said:


> That is a hard question to answer without seeming to make it personal. The “big picture” answer I’ve arrived at is people who shoot deer shouldn’t complain about deer numbers as they contributed to the kill. I’ve eaten tags on years where it didn’t seem good to take a doe. We survived, I don’t know anybody personally that can’t live without deer meat.


----------



## Franklin7x57

I think most hunters in most states think their Game Department does a bad job. I'm retired and been fortunate to hunt in a couple different states other than my own. My State(VA) gives me 6 tags, 3 bucks max and 3 doe tags or any combination, plus can buy unlimited doe tags. I normally only shoot 1 doe a year, I don't think we have the deer where I hunt to shoot more. My point is that hunters control what is killed not the Game Dept.
I hunted your great state 15 days last year, some private and some public, I saw 43 bucks and 66 does. Saw deer everyday but one; yes I would have liked to seen more Does, but that was great hunt to me. I have 2 DMAP tags and could have filled them everyday, but I ate them. I know Penn. is a huge state and every zone is different and I can only state about what I saw in my little spot.


----------



## jacobh

What part of the state were u hunting?


----------



## jacobh

In this thread I admitted I was wrong the bucks are getting bigger as I was against the ARs but I see it is working. Like Doug says it's people deer conflict but that doesn't mean that the hunting is not getting worse which was my point originally. I see LTG vids and yea his spot seems like there's a fair amount of deer I run cams all year pretty much and see very few does and fawns now. I do get some bucks on cam. By no means am I saying all Pa sucks but my area is getting beat to death and it never seems to change


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> In this thread I admitted I was wrong the bucks are getting bigger as I was against the ARs but I see it is working. Like Doug says it's people deer conflict but that doesn't mean that the hunting is not getting worse which was my point originally. I see LTG vids and yea his spot seems like there's a fair amount of deer I run cams all year pretty much and see very few does and fawns now. I do get some bucks on cam. By no means am I saying all Pa sucks but my area is getting beat to death and it never seems to change


And less huntable land every year Scott. Development of housing and shopping is just whittling it away.


----------



## jacobh

Nick it's bad buddy I just rented a house in md so I'll focus 95% there


----------



## Billy H

Come on Scott. You know that Doug and his son shot lots of deer this year with less time in the woods. You mean to tell me thats not indicative of the whole state. 

You better believe that the game commision knows that the huntable population of deer in SRA is getting shot out. But they have that ace up their sleeve of deer human conflict that occurs with the non huntable deer. You see then they can do the assumption and math calculations they so fondly use and set it where they want it. Itll look something like this
Special Regulation Area ÷ square miles × deer conflict - huntable land × assumption = CASH COW.


----------



## bghunter7311

I saw they are closing grouse season in PA because of West Nile. How about try to improve some habit occasionally PGC is horribly incompetent and arrogant.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lots of access was lost this year both in 5C and 5d...I am aware of more than 200 acres on 5d and 350 in 5C that were huntable during the 16-17, limited in the 17-18 season and now closed due to housing developments. That’s 550 acres in reasonably populated suburbs where many of us could get to before and after work that is now gone.

Far to often we end up comparing apples to oranges on this thread, about this topic. There is VERY LITTLE in common when bow hunting places like Potter County and places like Delaware County. If you take the same approaches in each your success will be tremendously impacted. There is a small ~20 acre woodlot roughly 15-minute walk from my door that produces 1-3 decent buck a year. I had my hands on 194”, 167”, and a 158” off this piece....in Potter I doubt anyone would even notice the spot nor would it hold those caliber deer.

The Commission has the task of managing the entire state and I liked Billy’s formula...probably represents something close....they rely on these suburban areas for a majority of funding...77k tags sold out quickly...1/2 million dollars went somewhere?

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Well put Joe


----------



## vonfoust

I'm not out east. jacobh, BillyH and Joe, anyone else chime in too regarding the 77k tags allotted. Are you aware of people hunting areas where they are really putting a dent in your deer sightings? I know jacobh and BillyH at least have private property to hunt with limited access, Joe I think you at least used to. 

Trying to get at the PGC tells us that in the SRA's they made unlimited tags because there is such limited huntable land. When they get a guy that has a spot to hunt they can only rely on that one person to shoot deer as he is the only one with access to those specific deer. (at least that is my understanding) 

You guys all have that access, but on limited acreage. Are you aware of others that could/would be hunting the same deer but in a separate chunk of land a half mile away? I guess what I'm asking in a roundabout way is the problem the tags or is it urban sprawl?

Last, any solutions that you'd like to see other than lower tags to 5k?:darkbeer:


----------



## jacobh

I like county specific tags in special reg areas. Guys here call it micro managing but truthfully not sure how else to do it. Access wise I think they're trying the best they can with baiting and trying to pull deer off private properties. Nobody else hunts my 2 properties just me and my son or legally anyways. So county specific tags and lower tag allocations are my 2 solutions


----------



## nicko

bghunter7311 said:


> I saw they are closing grouse season in PA because of West Nile. How about try to improve some habit occasionally PGC is horribly incompetent and arrogant.


Grouse season is not entirely closed in PA. There is still a season that falls within the 1st part of the small game seasons. Just no post-Christmas season. Here is the propose 2018-19 season which is pretty much the same as the 2017-18 season............

RUFFED GROUSE: Oct. 13–Nov. 24 and Dec. 10-24 (2 daily, 6 possession).


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> I like county specific tags in special reg areas. Guys here call it micro managing but truthfully not sure how else to do it. Access wise I think they're trying the best they can with baiting and trying to pull deer off private properties. Nobody else hunts my 2 properties just me and my son or legally anyways. So county specific tags and lower tag allocations are my 2 solutions


Yeah I definitely think they need to go to smaller property size tag allocations in these areas. Wouldn't do much to do county tags in 2B as it's almost all Allegheny already.


----------



## jacobh

Yep agreed. Some areas shouldn't be micro managed special regs should be for sure.


----------



## goathillinpa

I know the area we hunt here in SW PA we would consistently see 100 to 150 deer a day about 10 years ago (I know this is way to high). Now the sightings have dropped to about 15 to 20 on a good day and sometimes we only see 5 a day in the same areas we hunted 10 years ago. This is suburbia hunting in the inner cities. We never saw another hunter years ago and now there are hunters in every wood lot and even in the late season when no one seemed to ever be hunting. Hunters got a taste of shooting as many deer as they liked and just went nuts with it. I have been to the court house and saw hunters buying 20 to 30 tags at a time and claimed they could fill them all. And believe me you could fill them all years ago. The deer numbers now are drastically lower and that is on the hunters the GC didn't shoot all the deer. I have bought 6 tags for the last three years and never filled a tag. I guess I am trying to help in my own way but realistically it is not making a difference. I now travel to Ohio to do a lot of my late season hunting plus I can hunt on Sunday.


----------



## nicko

This doesn't help the SRA but but the body size of the deer we see in Potter has definitely improved since the herd size has been reduced. It helps when then aren't as many mouths competing for the same amount of groceries.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> I'm not out east. jacobh, BillyH and Joe, anyone else chime in too regarding the 77k tags allotted. Are you aware of people hunting areas where they are really putting a dent in your deer sightings? I know jacobh and BillyH at least have private property to hunt with limited access, Joe I think you at least used to.
> 
> Trying to get at the PGC tells us that in the SRA's they made unlimited tags because there is such limited huntable land. When they get a guy that has a spot to hunt they can only rely on that one person to shoot deer as he is the only one with access to those specific deer. (at least that is my understanding)
> 
> You guys all have that access, but on limited acreage. Are you aware of others that could/would be hunting the same deer but in a separate chunk of land a half mile away? I guess what I'm asking in a roundabout way is the problem the tags or is it urban sprawl?
> 
> Last, any solutions that you'd like to see other than lower tags to 5k?:darkbeer:



Huge problem is neighboring land owners or hunters that have the kill em all mindset. A lot of these guys cant see past their nose. 

To hit on Joes point. There is one indiviual over near where Scott lives that has unlimited resources that owns thousands of acres, many different properties but they all connect and he keeps buying up more. Its not developed, its woods. He allows no hunting. This all used to be huntable. Now it is more or less a refuse for deer. Areas like this need to be taken out of the assumption and math equation the PGC does.


----------



## jacobh

Goat sometimes I wonder if buying and not using has a reverse affect? If guys are willing to buy them why not leave a ton of tags available? It's a cash cow. Now stop buying them and let them know unless u change your ways we won't buy your tags that may make more sense


----------



## 12-Ringer

I don’t think I’ve ever kept my opinion on this matter much of a secret....I’ll be the first to it acknowledge there is plenty of available public land to hunt in the special regulated areas, so the real issue isn’t about land access.

The issue is however, this available space is also where an overwhelming majority of the hunters in the special regulated areas are finding themselves forced to hunt these days. 

Billy hit on a very interesting and common phenomena here in these suburban areas. There are more and more property owners expanding their boundaries and restricting hunting. There are more and more housing developments popping up on Township the municipality properties where hunting was once allowed. There are more and more housing developments popping up that are also including acreage of green space as part of the allure of the development and then restricting hunting access in those acreages. 

As a result, there are also more and more of these private lease organizations popping up in these areas. Some of which many of us on this particular subform have had less than cordial encounters. These are small groups of like-minded individuals who bargain with the township and or the housing community associations for restricted access to the acreage that has been set aside. While this may allow a select few the opportunity to hunt, the end result is, what was once public opportunities being restricted to a few small private folks.

I know that my idea would never gain any traction simply because the Commission will just highlight the hundreds of thousands of acres of which are currently available, however, I would love to see the Commussion partner with other state run and private institutions in order to gain access to some of the properties. For example, my wife and I just got home about 30 minutes ago and on our way we travel pass Penn State Brandywine campus. We were stuck at the traffic light on 352 and counted 35 deer on the grounds and another 17 in their baseball field.

Anyone can search the campus on the www and see the available huntable space. The same can be said for other places like West Chester, CC Prison, DC, Williamson Trade School, Eagleview, Welkinwier, Penhurst, and on and on and on....

These properties are where the deer exist is masses, much like the property Billy mentioned, places where hunters cannot access.

I know it is preaching to the choir for those of us who frequent these areas, but I don’t believe the solution is about more or less tags/licenses, different boundaries, longer seasons etc....as much as it is about QUALITY access....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Joe Pennhurst is going to be a corporate park very soon too


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Joe Pennhurst is going to be a corporate park very soon too


Fabulous.......ugh!


----------



## jacobh

Yep sad all that land there will be gone before too long Nick. Really hating this area


----------



## BGM51

Up in potter county for a few days. Was hoping to get some shed hunting in. Still a lot of snow around. Pulled some cameras. No buck pics. But the bear are active.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice pics, nothing like black and white!


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever kept my opinion on this matter much of a secret....I’ll be the first to it acknowledge there is plenty of available public land to hunt in the special regulated areas, so the real issue isn’t about land access.
> 
> The issue is however, this available space is also where an overwhelming majority of the hunters in the special regulated areas are finding themselves forced to hunt these days.
> 
> Billy hit on a very interesting and common phenomena here in these suburban areas. There are more and more property owners expanding their boundaries and restricting hunting. There are more and more housing developments popping up on Township the municipality properties where hunting was once allowed. There are more and more housing developments popping up that are also including acreage of green space as part of the allure of the development and then restricting hunting access in those acreages.
> 
> As a result, there are also more and more of these private lease organizations popping up in these areas. Some of which many of us on this particular subform have had less than cordial encounters. These are small groups of like-minded individuals who bargain with the township and or the housing community associations for restricted access to the acreage that has been set aside. While this may allow a select few the opportunity to hunt, the end result is, what was once public opportunities being restricted to a few small private folks.
> 
> I know that my idea would never gain any traction simply because the Commission will just highlight the hundreds of thousands of acres of which are currently available, however, I would love to see the Commussion partner with other state run and private institutions in order to gain access to some of the properties. For example, my wife and I just got home about 30 minutes ago and on our way we travel pass Penn State Brandywine campus. We were stuck at the traffic light on 352 and counted 35 deer on the grounds and another 17 in their baseball field.
> 
> Anyone can search the campus on the www and see the available huntable space. The same can be said for other places like West Chester, CC Prison, DC, Williamson Trade School, Eagleview, Welkinwier, Penhurst, and on and on and on....
> 
> These properties are where the deer exist is masses, much like the property Billy mentioned, places where hunters cannot access.
> 
> I know it is preaching to the choir for those of us who frequent these areas, but I don’t believe the solution is about more or less tags/licenses, different boundaries, longer seasons etc....as much as it is about QUALITY access....
> 
> Joe


Excellent assessment. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

State legislature won’t let you increase license fees? Make it happen on your own. Thumbs up!!


----------



## PAbigbear

Surprised this hasn't made it on here yet the way it's floating around social media. Said to be found on public land in the northern tier. 219".


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow that looks like a pen rack but one never knows I suppose....


----------



## nicko

Damn!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

No shrinkage bringing this guy home but he makes my bow kills look like coues deer









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Tatunto, heck of a trophy wall you’ve EARNED there!!!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Congrats taunto on a fine bull!!! Amazing the size of those animals


----------



## adr1601

Really love that mount!


----------



## nicko

Great mount. Makes those whitetails look like pixie deer.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Great mount. Makes those whitetails look like pixie deer.


I know they weren't big to start but now they really look small. They both represent specific memories as well which is good because I'm not any good at trophy hunting anyways. 

Everyone ready for turkey season??? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Looking good Taunto!
I’m _almost_ gobbler ready....


----------



## rogersb

My buddy and I went to the Benton shoot today. Nice course and lots of fun!


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Come on Scott. You know that Doug and his son shot lots of deer this year with less time in the woods. You mean to tell me thats not indicative of the whole state.
> 
> You better believe that the game commision knows that the huntable population of deer in SRA is getting shot out. But they have that ace up their sleeve of deer human conflict that occurs with the non huntable deer. You see then they can do the assumption and math calculations they so fondly use and set it where they want it. Itll look something like this
> Special Regulation Area ÷ square miles × deer conflict - huntable land × assumption = CASH COW.


Never once have I said that I don't empathize with anyone that has to hunt in an SRA with limited access and I never denied that the hunting can indeed suck when you're stuck hunting a couple small 10 acre properties.It still doesn't change the fact that deer/human conflict was and remains high in those areas.I just fail to see what the solution really is because the concerns of hunters in those areas is very low on the list.I have a fair amount of experience dealing with non-hunters and trying to get land open to just bowhunters.It's a tough nut to crack,takes a tremendous amount of effort and would be even tougher to get done in an urban enviroment.We have a different situation in this part of the state.We have a much lower deer density and much less pressure but almost endless opportunities when it comes to access.I never mentioned how many deer my son and I killed this year,just to avoid controversy.With that said,most people still complain about "no deer" around here.The harvest rate on bucks is about 1 buck per square mile,which is the lowest in the state.i understand what it's like to hunt low deer densities because that's what we have.I'm just not restricted to a couple of small postage stamp properties and quite honestly,I'm not sure why anyone would expect consistant success in that situation.I lose good spots every year because things constantly change.


----------



## jacobh

Doug down here u can't get access to different properties. When things go bad u don't have the choice to just pick up and move and find another spot. It's just not that simple. Down in our area the pGC had to stop looking at parks and non huntable areas and say oh there's plenty of deer. If that's the case go in and slaughter the deer in the parks and in housing developments and let the herd numbers grow where they can be hunted. I'm sorry VF numbers are good but u can't base hunting off their numbers as u can't hunt there. Facts are I wish I could go to diffeeent areas in Pa to hunt but work and sports I have to hunt around home. I'm sorry to say it's unfair to us in these areas that the commish dosent listen to us and at least try something different. I mean try something they just say no look at all the deer and post pics of valley forge. A herd in actual hunting areas in SRA is now like 3 deer it's bad hunting and bad news for our sport


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> I know they weren't big to start but now they really look small. They both represent specific memories as well which is good because I'm not any good at trophy hunting anyways.
> 
> Everyone ready for turkey season???
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Great looking mount, Taunto. Awesome first bull. Hopefully the first of many!


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug down here u can't get access to different properties. When things go bad u don't have the choice to just pick up and move and find another spot. It's just not that simple. Down in our area the pGC had to stop looking at parks and non huntable areas and say oh there's plenty of deer. If that's the case go in and slaughter the deer in the parks and in housing developments and let the herd numbers grow where they can be hunted. I'm sorry VF numbers are good but u can't base hunting off their numbers as u can't hunt there. Facts are I wish I could go to diffeeent areas in Pa to hunt but work and sports I have to hunt around home. I'm sorry to say it's unfair to us in these areas that the commish dosent listen to us and at least try something different. I mean try something they just say no look at all the deer and post pics of valley forge. A herd in actual hunting areas in SRA is now like 3 deer it's bad hunting and bad news for our sport


I fully understand that Scott and it really does suck for those who hunt.There's no easy solution.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed but why not try something different??.... anything instead of just doing the same over and over and over


----------



## dougell

What would you like them to try?The PGC has no authority to force anyone to open up their land to hunters.They already gave private landowners red tag and DMAP but few take advantage of it.They certainly can't lower allocation so every small property has a huntable population of deer at the expense of non hunter's concerns.I agree with you Scott.If you like to hunt and don't have access to some good spots,hunting in 5C would probably be more hassle and frustration than it's worth.It's not the fault of the PGC though.


----------



## jacobh

County specific tags to better regulate the herd like they use to do. At least in special reg areas. U could sell more tags as u can't go in different counties anymore and it's a lot smaller area to manage easier. To me it makes perfect sense


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> County specific tags to better regulate the herd like they use to do. At least in special reg areas. U could sell more tags as u can't go in different counties anymore and it's a lot smaller area to manage easier. To me it makes perfect sense


It's not that simple Scott.They don't have the data to micromanage on that level.On every tag and every harvest report it asks for the twp.You can ask any WCO or biologist who checks tags.A very high percentage of people leave that blank or get it wrong because they have no clue what twp they're hunting in.One of the main reasons they went to bigger WMU's is to pool data from smaller areas.


----------



## jacobh

So they use to be able to do it but now they don't??


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Looking good Taunto!
> I’m _almost_ gobbler ready....


I still have lots to do, I have to scout for birds to hunt in 5C so I can hunt before work. And i had to drop my trip to Nebraska and switch to going to north Carolina so there's planning to be done for that. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> So they use to be able to do it but now they don't??


No,one of the primary reasons they went to bigger WMU's was to pool data because they didn't have sufficient data at the county level.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Agreed but why not try something different??.... anything instead of just doing the same over and over and over


Like hunting a different area of the state rather than the same old “Shot-out” area?


----------



## jacobh

Again LTG with work and sports I cannot go elsewhere so what do u suggest then?


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Again LTG with work and sports I cannot go elsewhere so what do u suggest then?


I don’t know? If you have time for MD wouldn’t you have time for PA travel? I guess if it were me I’d find an alternative to the problem area you hunt? Or, if sports are a larger priority, accept that you choose it over traveling for good PA hunting? At times I feel bad for you and other times I feel like all the complaining isn’t doing a thing for anyone?


----------



## nicko

I’ve got to say if I was limited to hunting unit 5C and 5C only, I would probably be burnt out on hunting before gun season ever came around. Public land can be productive if you hit the right areas at the right times before other hunting seasons open. But the crowds and seeing people walking through the woods playing music on their phones and talking out loud kind of puts a damper on an early November hunt when you’re trying to be invisible in the woods. Having a north central part of the state to retreat to is a big part of what keeps me going.


----------



## jacobh

I travel saturdays for Md and would never give that up for Pa hunting. Guess my whole issue is why not fix the problem not run away and go elsewhere


QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1107566373]I don’t know? If you have time for MD wouldn’t you have time for PA travel? I guess if it were me I’d find an alternative to the problem area you hunt? Or, if sports are a larger priority, accept that you choose it over traveling for good PA hunting? At times I feel bad for you and other times I feel like all the complaining isn’t doing a thing for anyone?[/QUOTE]


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> I travel saturdays for Md and would never give that up for Pa hunting. Guess my whole issue is why not fix the problem not run away and go elsewhere
> 
> 
> QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1107566373]I don’t know? If you have time for MD wouldn’t you have time for PA travel? I guess if it were me I’d find an alternative to the problem area you hunt? Or, if sports are a larger priority, accept that you choose it over traveling for good PA hunting? At times I feel bad for you and other times I feel like all the complaining isn’t doing a thing for
> 
> Deleted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> I travel saturdays for Md and would never give that up for Pa hunting. Guess my whole issue is why not fix the problem not run away and go elsewhere


I do not have a crystal ball, but a realistic guess is that the negative trends in SEPA are going to continue. More people, less huntable land, less deer, more CWD, more frustrated hunters. So lemons or lemonade?

There’s nothing wrong with choosing MD over another part of PA...that’s your choice...access to good hunting ground is all about our priorities.


----------



## jacobh

My posts LTG are about why not try to make a change? Many as you've even seen here are saying there's a problem. So how will that problem end if they won't change anything? Why won't they try to change something?? Like I've said before when guys complained in the mountains they listened and changed so try that down here.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> I travel saturdays for Md and would never give that up for Pa hunting. Guess my whole issue is why not fix the problem not run away and go elsewhere


Just a question, would you stay in PA if you could hunt Sunday? Or, instead of ever heading to MD would you have stayed in PA at that point (realizing that you have that now but looking back)?


----------



## jacobh

After hunting and there is no way I'd stay in Pa. nothing to do with the PGC or anything but Md is a lot more hunter friendly. It's what Pa use to be. A lot of guys willing to help each other and happy for one another. Also a lot more deer and bigger bucks. That's why I never u derstood those whenever i said about ARs jump all over me. Yes I think they're working but in Md u can kill anything and the bucks are bigger and more abundant. So no even with Sunday hunting in apa given the choice I'd be in Md


----------



## jacobh

Here are a few from this past season in Md. sorry i just don't see this in Pa


----------



## jacobh




----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> After hunting and there is no way I'd stay in Pa. nothing to do with the PGC or anything but Md is a lot more hunter friendly. It's what Pa use to be. A lot of guys willing to help each other and happy for one another. Also a lot more deer and bigger bucks. That's why I never u derstood those whenever i said about ARs jump all over me. Yes I think they're working but in Md u can kill anything and the bucks are bigger and more abundant. So no even with Sunday hunting in apa given the choice I'd be in Md


I think the perceived change in attitudes up here Scott can be tied to shrinking access and crowds. With access disappearing, people get possessive of what they still have and do not want to share.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I get it but really no excuse. part I don't get is people using excuses not to change things. Things won't improve without a change but most here seem to think it's ok


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> My posts LTG are about why not try to make a change? Many as you've even seen here are saying there's a problem. So how will that problem end if they won't change anything? Why won't they try to change something?? Like I've said before when guys complained in the mountains they listened and changed so try that down here.


That's not really what happened up north.Yes people complained but they didn't let the herd grow.They simply stabilized it once they started to see improvements in the regeneration.Prior to HR,they couldn't cut a piece of timber north of I80 without fencing it.At first they did browse impact studies every year on the state forests to monitor the regeneration.I believe they do it every two years now that things are stabilized.regardless,once that happened,DCNR too every one of their units out of DMAP and they haven't had to fence a timber sale in over 7 years in Moshannon state forest.Other state forests are seeing similar results.The herd is stabilized but it's nowhere near where it was prior to HR.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I never said I wanted it back to the way things were. Our area isn't stable look at what guys from this area are saying. It's not just me. Billy Joe now it's a lot of guys are saying it's not stable. This is my complaint. Each year it's less and less in this area and we keep making excuses why. Stabilize it


----------



## Ebard22

Great looking mount taunto! I've been running and hiking as many hills as I can find and trying to shoot my bow fatigued as I'm doing a DIY in Colorado with my bow in September for 7 days. Only can hope to get close enough to one remotely that nice! On another note after showing my wife your mount pictures I think her hope for my success dropped drastically with realizing how big they are!


----------



## bghunter7311

The hunting in PA particularly public hunting is terrible. This burden falls on the shoulders of the PGC.


----------



## 138104

bghunter7311 said:


> The hunting in PA particularly public hunting is terrible. This burden falls on the shoulders of the PGC.


How's public land hunting in TX?


----------



## dougell

bghunter7311 said:


> The hunting in PA particularly public hunting is terrible. This burden falls on the shoulders of the PGC.


Gotta disagree.I strictly hunt on DMAP'd land open to the public in three different counties.Some is state owned but most is owned by timber companies who want more deer shot.My 12 year old son and I killed at least one deer every single time we hunted this past year.We didn't get skunked one time.I take that back.I went for a few hours the saturday before new years with my flintlock.I didn't kill a deer that day but I saw 5 different bucks.I took my son in there on New years day and he killed one on the first and only little push we did.Thanks for the opportunities PGC.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hate to be the one to point this out and it maybe off-base, but what I really think is many of us in the SRAs have been spoiled. For years we've been able to walk out our back door into some of the State's PRIME big-buck habitat, much of which was also PRIVATE. That ability virtually insured endless opportunities...before work, after work, during lunch, 1/2 vacation day when the temps break, Sat morning but still at Ice Hockey game by 4;00PM, etc...unlike many others who didn't enjoy that luxury and were forced schedule their November rut-hunt the January before and travel hours to areas that haven't been scouted since the year before and are forced to deal with whatever conditions are there when you arrive....it's very easy for me to understand why so many (including myself at times) in the SRAs are the most vocal...what once was a mecca is now mayhem. Guess what...NONE of this is due to the PAGC, WMU boundaries, tag allocations, etc...the urban sprawl (which we need to concede also includes the influx of hunters to an area and NOT just the loss of available habitat) is the real issue....

I want to be clear...I don't use the term "spoiled" in the whiny, cry-baby, tweet-crazed millennial sense of the word, but more in the we just didn't realize how good we had it...my first foray into this is when WCU expanded their ag department and purchased the ground I pounded in the early-mid 90's...had close to 180 acres to myself and whomever I brought...my opportunities stopped when the University bought it...since then I'll be the first to admit I've continued to be spoiled...for close to 25 years I had a small private sanctuary with safe, secluded off-street parking where I could stand in change from my Brooks Brothers down to my boxer briefs and into my Sitka without a worry I would offend anyone.....a place where I didn't have to lock my truck or worry if I left something behind, it would be gone the next day. I could kill as many doe as I wanted and early on I did....now that's gone.

I really think a big part of the problem is in the mirror...many of us in the SRAs have forgotten the "work" associated with hunting. Having a spot 15-miutes away where you can check your cams all year, keep your stand up all year, that always held deer because there isn't anywhere else for them to go, etc...all contribute to the amnesia. I'd like to think I'm a little more grounded than the masses only because my I cut my teeth in the big woods of Potter County. My father has owned property there since the early 80's. Many times I made then 6-hour trip up on a Friday afternoon after class only to make the 6 hour trip back on Sunday morning. I never had a chance to forget the "work" it takes to be a successful hunter. However, I'll be the first to admit, I didn't expect to have to "work that hard" when I was hunting locally.

I think one of the big reasons my shed count is down this spring is because I am hitting new places and focusing more on identifying hunting spots than sheds. It's no secret that I lost ALL of my 5C private access and I lost it all last season. Not because of anything I did or didn't do, but there are now 7 houses up in one area and a new landowner who hunts with his own sons on the Glenmoore property. It's time for me to get back to my roots and I found that very real when I was changing in the side of Gradyville Road and had a passerby yell "murderer" out their car window...

Times are changing all around us and if we don't put in the work to change with them, we'll be left behind. I applaud folks like Mathias and my Dad who had the foresight to invest in, care for, and develop property of their own...instead I was buying new cars and going on vacations probably because I didn't even realize I was spoiled...hindsight is always 20-20, but that doesn't mean its too late to invest in yourself now, even if that investment is a commitment to yourself to put in the good work!

With all of that said, I wish there would be some way to spearhead a campaign by which State run and private agencies/organizations who own significant acreage could partner with the PAGC to open their boundaries to licensed hunters, maybe even a new special permit to hunt that property?? This is something that would NOT be unique to the SRAs, but have a profound impact in these areas.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Doug I never said I wanted it back to the way things were. Our area isn't stable look at what guys from this area are saying. It's not just me. Billy Joe now it's a lot of guys are saying it's not stable. This is my complaint. Each year it's less and less in this area and we keep making excuses why. Stabilize it


It's definitely an access issue in our area, Scott. I think that's primarily the issue we have here. Depending on food sources and pressure, the deer can simply disappear from spots that we typically banked on. I had a reliable 40 acre spot that produced for me, however the last three years neighboring pressure and over hunting has really taken it's toll. My dad is seeing the same thing at his place nearby as well. Limited deer activity, but interestingly enough, his neighbor across the ridge is seeing deer everywhere. I was talking with him a few weeks back and he said he had 40 deer herded up right off his driveway. Maybe an 1/8th of a mile from the line of my dad's property. So we started clearing some old pines that the deer used to use for cover on my dad's place. It's opened up quite a bit and I plan to get some sorta forage in there this spring to bring the deer down off the opposite ridge and start using my dad's property again. Did some hinge cutting to build up barriers and provide cover as well. 

Do you have property where you're able to make some small improvements to? Even if it's hinge cutting. I know some of us here don't have that luxury. For instance, I could improve the 40 acre parcel that I have access to, but the elderly gentleman that grants me permission to hunt has the tendency to allow other hunters access. I'm not sure I'd want to invest in something like that and then have some other guy ask him to hunt and reap the rewards so to speak.


----------



## jacobh

My properties are small ones 10 acres ones 19 but mostly field. Foodnplots and fruit trees.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> My properties are small ones 10 acres ones 19 but mostly field. Foodnplots and fruit trees.


Don't take this as a jab because it's not meant to be However,do you really expect good hunting consistantly on pieces of property that small?So many things can change.I lose good spots all the time and it has nothing to do with any over harvest.Something as simple as a decent mast crop can completely change a good spot to a terrible spot or vice versa.Most of the areas I key in on have recently been cut.As soon as those areas are about 8 years old,the carrying capacity starts to change and they're basically worthless in another five years.I grew up in Wyoming county.Back in 1989,the neighbors had several big areas timbered.This was all private land with only a handful of neighbors allowed to hunt.You could sit on my parents front porch in the summer and count over 100 deer in the fields every evening.Hunting was actually anti-climatic.It was almost expected to see 50-100 deer every time you hunted.The neighbors were farmers,farm tagged deer and fed most of it to their dogs.They also shot them during the summer because the crop damage was so bad.On the first day of doe season,there'd be 30+ doe shot and there would still be more the next year.My father passed away in 1997 and I had a hard time going back there to hunt.Around 2005,I got up the nerve to go back and hunt.It snowed that night and I climbed the mountain behind their house.It was eerily quiet that day with little shooting and practically no tracks in the snow.Most of the guys who hunted it hard had grown up,moved away or were dead.It wasn't an over harvest that wiped the deer out.The multiple clearcuts that were too thick to crawl through 10 years earlier were now open enough and high enough to shoot 100 yards through.The habitat turned into pole timber and the carrying capacity plummetted.It happens all the time but it's so gradual that most people never even notice.I do feel for you because I probably would hunt there either if I had to rely on two properties so small.Do you even realize how many deer there would have to be to expect them to show up in such a small area when you happened to be hunting?I'm not doubting that there's less deer now but you can't expect the PGC to ensure a huntable population on such small spots.


----------



## jacobh

I do expect it. It has everything they need food water and cover. It is surrounded by more land but that's the piece I have. My one property butts up to gamelands and besides stocked pheasants u rarely hear a shot come from there anymore


----------



## Billy H

Access, life style, habitat, herd size, blah blah blah Same old same old. I don't care where your from 77000 antlerless tags is an obscene amount of tags. Has taken its toll and will continue to take its toll. Anyone with half a brain has to see it. Good day gentleman.


----------



## jacobh

And that's after 20 years of unlimited tags


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I do expect it. It has everything they need food water and cover. It is surrounded by more land but that's the piece I have. My one property butts up to gamelands and besides stocked pheasants u rarely hear a shot come from there anymore


You can't expect it Scott.I live in the middle of 20 acres that's surrounded by fields and woods.I have about 4 acres of foodplots put in so I don't have to mow that spot.It's really only huntable in a couple places so we rarely hunt there.Hunting in my back yard just never appealed to me.I do DMAP it so the kids can kill a couple deer when they only have time for a 30 minute hunt but you won't just sit out there and see deer.They hit it most nights during the summer and fall but it's usually well after dark when they do.This morning there were about 10 out there at daybreak but it's the first time I've seen any since November and the snow is finally gone.There wasn't even a single track in the snow all winter because they had better places to be.If you sat there before dark during rifle season,you'd stand a decent chance of seeing some crossing as long as the neighbors are hunting.I wouldn't bank my season on hunting it though.If I were told that's the only place I was allowed to hunt all season,I probably wouldn't even hunt.I have another 10 acres less than 1/4 mile away that I don't post and a couple of my neighbors like to hunt.It's a more secluded spot with about 5 acres of autumn olive for bedding.With the right wind,it's almost a guarantee that you'd have deer within bow range every time.Two entirely different situations less than 400 yards apart.I rarely hunt either spot but if I did,they'd burn out very fast.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Ebard22 said:


> Great looking mount taunto! I've been running and hiking as many hills as I can find and trying to shoot my bow fatigued as I'm doing a DIY in Colorado with my bow in September for 7 days. Only can hope to get close enough to one remotely that nice! On another note after showing my wife your mount pictures I think her hope for my success dropped drastically with realizing how big they are!


Ha as I was heading out the door for the trip she told me to shoot a small one so I didn't get it mounted. she like it though, she's has now requested a turkey mount to go with it on the wall. 

You pretty much need some serious ceiling height and wall space for any size bull. Good luck on your trip! I'm not sure if 2019 or 20 will be my next hunt but that hopefully is the just the first bull although I probably won't mount another. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I hate to be the one to point this out and it maybe off-base, but what I really think is many of us in the SRAs have been spoiled. For years we've been able to walk out our back door into some of the State's PRIME big-buck habitat, much of which was also PRIVATE. That ability virtually insured endless opportunities...
> 
> With all of that said, I wish there would be some way to spearhead a campaign by which State run and private agencies/organizations who own significant acreage could partner with the PAGC to open their boundaries to licensed hunters, maybe even a new special permit to hunt that property?? This is something that would NOT be unique to the SRAs, but have a profound impact in these areas.
> 
> Joe


I grew up hunting many (12-15, amazing how access was granted if you went over the summer and shot groundhogs for them) farms, a few within five minutes of my house. Walked there often with friends in the neighborhood as soon as we were 'allowed' (shhh, different time different place) to hunt by ourselves. Only one of those farms is not a development now. Although I live a few towns over from where I grew up, we learned in the late 90's early 2000's how fast we were losing ground. 
I drive 35-40 minutes to archery hunt now, and consider myself fortunate. But it's still a far cry from being able to walk out the door and be hunting in a 15 minute walk.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Joe, I think that was a well thought out post...


----------



## jacobh

https://www.google.com/amp/s/blog.p...ion-votes-against-semi-automatic-hunting/amp/

1st time I've seen or heard this


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/blog.p...ion-votes-against-semi-automatic-hunting/amp/
> 
> 1st time I've seen or heard this


This is from 1 year ago Scott. The verbiage used to "report" this in the link is ridiculous and stupid................."_Today, after previously voting unanimously to preliminarily approve hunting of game with semi-automatic firearms, *the Pennsylvania Game Commission voted against semi-automatic hunting for big game in violation of the Second Amendment and in direct betrayal of gun owners.
*
[B]*Please reach out to the Game Commission and let them know your thoughts on their encroachment of your inalienable rights*[/B]._"

The guy who wrote this is a dope.


----------



## PAbigbear

bghunter7311 said:


> The hunting in PA particularly public hunting is terrible. This burden falls on the shoulders of the PGC.


Good to see you're still crying how bad the public land hunting is here. It's so bad I can kill a buck, 5 doe, 2 gobblers and stand a reasonable chance at a bear every year. How's the public land hunting there?


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> You pretty much need some serious ceiling height and wall space for any size bull. Good luck on your trip! I'm not sure if 2019 or 20 will be my next hunt but that hopefully is the just the first bull although I probably won't mount another.


That is the definite truth. I have no place to hang my 5x5 in my house. The ceilings aren't high enough and if I added it to the wall, it would eat up most of it even though it's just Euro. I have big plans for the detached garage. Hopefully this spring.


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> And that's after 20 years of unlimited tags


alot of what ruined NJ...same deal..oh and bait pile too too put fork in the hunting there.


----------



## 138104

I had posted a picture of my lab's eye a few weeks ago. Today, she saw a vet named Dr. Glickstein. He said she has a tumor on her 3rd eyelid. Does anyone have experience with this type of tumor or the veterinarian? He wants us to bring her to Veterinary Specialty & Emergency Center in Levittown for a biopsy.

Here's what her eye looks like.


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> I had posted a picture of my lab's eye a few weeks ago. Today, she saw a vet named Dr. Glickstein. He said she has a tumor on her 3rd eyelid. Does anyone have experience with this type of tumor or the veterinarian? He wants us to bring her to Veterinary Specialty & Emergency Center in Levittown for a biopsy.
> 
> Here's what her eye looks like.


I dont know what too say,makes me sad,,,but your dog is in my prayers


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I had posted a picture of my lab's eye a few weeks ago. Today, she saw a vet named Dr. Glickstein. He said she has a tumor on her 3rd eyelid. Does anyone have experience with this type of tumor or the veterinarian? He wants us to bring her to Veterinary Specialty & Emergency Center in Levittown for a biopsy.
> 
> Here's what her eye looks like.


My yellow lab had cancer in both her eyes. Took her to three vets before we found one that would do the surgery. Her tumors were big enough that she could not see very well. Dominic Pulice was the vet that did the job. He took a tumor out of each eye the size of your whole thumb. After a couple days we brought her home and she was completely blind. Keeping in mind this dog was completely an insane nut we could not keep her down. She was running into things full bore for 6 weeks till we went back for a second surgery on her eyelids. Was a complete success and Daisy lived with decent vision for another 5 years. Just put her down last summer. 

I can’t speak for your dogs exact condition but if it is like our case prepare yourself for a dog that can’t see but still has the energy to run and play. It was like that for 6 weeks, very trying. Well worth the aggravation though. I can’t say enough about Dominic Pulice and the staff a perkiomenville animal hospital. If it wasn’t for them she would not had survived it. She’s the yellow.


----------



## nicko

I’ve never heard of that vet Perry. Sending good thoughts and wishes for your pup. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## 138104

Thanks, guys.

Billy, I will check out your vet. Both of our local vets recommended Dr. Glickstein, but a second opinion wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Billy H

The auto correct messed up the name it is Perkiomen animal hospital. Not perkiomenville. I wish you the best with your dog.


----------



## jacobh

My rotti had surgery at Harleysville vet can't say enough good things about them. Perry good luck with the pup hate seeing stuff like that


----------



## 138104

Thanks Nick and Scott!

On a lighter note, he apparently owns over 100 acres down in SEPA. Built his house in the middle of the woods. I'll put in a good word for you guys!


----------



## bghunter7311

PAbigbear said:


> Good to see you're still crying how bad the public land hunting is here. It's so bad I can kill a buck, 5 doe, 2 gobblers and stand a reasonable chance at a bear every year. How's the public land hunting there?


I'm a few hours from wonderful public hunting keep shooting those 6 deer a year on PA public land that is sustainable.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here's another vote for Perkiomen animal hospital...they have worked some miracles there - I have heard GREAT things about Dr. Glickstein, but no personal experience. I have never dealt with an eye condition like that either...good luck!!

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

bghunter7311 said:


> I'm a few hours from wonderful public hunting keep shooting those 6 deer a year on PA public land that is sustainable.


Ive been doing it since DMAP started in 2003. It gets easier every year with more and more whiners dropping out. When will it become unsustainable?


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Ive been doing it since DMAP started in 2003. It gets easier every year with more and more whiners dropping out. When will it become unsustainable?


Not only that but being as you can only get 2 DMAP's per property,those deer were spread out.I'll guarantee that you didn't impact the population one bit.My son and I killed a bunch of deer this year but we did it in three counties and 5 different DMAP areas.We never saw a hunter,didn't hear any other shots and never saw any drag marks or gut piles.Hunters are having zero impact on the herd on the public lands of NC Pa.


----------



## jacobh

Why so few tags on Dmap where there's so many deer??? So in 1900 sq miles they offer 77,000 tags. How would that impact the herd?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Why so few tags on Dmap where there's so many deer??? So in 1900 sq miles they offer 77,000 tags. How would that impact the herd?


You know as well as I do that its not 1900 sq miles of available hunting space...70k tags are just too many for 5C...if ANYONE thinks there isn't a socio/political agenda behind the allocations you're simply kidding yourself. I'd rather not get into AGAIN the data that is collected (or not) and how it is used (or not) to inform the decision makers, 70K tags in 5C is a reflection of a meager attempt to reduce the herd in heavily populated areas...if we could create a unique machine that could return the current 5C boundaries to what the human population and urban sprawl was just a mere 10 years ago..70k antlerless tags wouldn't seem so outlandish....look at 2H, advertised by the Commission at basically 1000 square miles and one of the most underdeveloped WMUs in the Commonwealth yet only 7k tags??? 5C advertised by the Commission as basically 2000 square miles, yet has 10x the amount of tags allocated in one of THE MOST populated WMU's.

This isn't rocket science...

Joe


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Why so few tags on Dmap where there's so many deer??? So in 1900 sq miles they offer 77,000 tags. How would that impact the herd?


Who said there's so many deer?Some of these DMAP areas have extremely low deer densities but the habitat is so bad that even a small number can keep it from improving.If there's no preferred browse species growing and the deer are hitting non-preferred species like beech and striped maple,you have too many deer,regardless of how many are there.It makes no sense to add more deer than the habitat can support.The habitat controls the deer numbers in the NC part of the state,not hunters.DMAP is a private land program which includes DCNR.Some state forests stopped DMAPing and some DMAP very hard.It all depends on what their browse impact surveys are telling them.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> You know as well as I do that its not 1900 sq miles of available hunting space...70k tags are just too many for 5C...if ANYONE thinks there isn't a socio/political agenda behind the allocations you're simply kidding yourself. I'd rather not get into AGAIN the data that is collected (or not) and how it is used (or not) to inform the decision makers, 70K tags in 5C is a reflection of a meager attempt to reduce the herd in heavily populated areas...if we could create a unique machine that could return the current 5C boundaries to what the human population and urban sprawl was just a mere 10 years ago..70k antlerless tags wouldn't seem so outlandish....look at 2H, advertised by the Commission at basically 1000 square miles and one of the most underdeveloped WMUs in the Commonwealth yet only 7k tags??? 5C advertised by the Commission as basically 2000 square miles, yet has 10x the amount of tags allocated in one of THE MOST populated WMU's.
> 
> This isn't rocket science...
> 
> Joe


That's because 2H has one of the lowest,if not the lowest dd in the entire state.The harvest rate is about 1 buck per sq mile.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> That's because 2H has one of the lowest,if not the lowest dd in the entire state.The harvest rate is about 1 buck per sq mile.


Doug your statement is exactly what I am talking about.....since when is "deer density" and "harvest rate" a reasonable comparative statistic....since the PAGC puts it our there; sorry I can read my own writing and realize it reads cynical; but I often wonder, am I the ONLY one you sees it this way? 

I would wager there are more hunters who hunt ONLY in the Chester County portion of 5C then the entire 2H WMU....more hunters WILL YIELD more harvests. You yourself have said, multiple times, that you and your son were out and never saw a person, heard a shot or saw a drag mark. Add another 63k tag holders to the area and do you think you'd be saying the same thing? Do you think the 1-buck per square mile would still be accurate, if so or not, does that actually reflect the deer density of the area? Even if we don't want to be that outrageous about it and work with some kind level of reason; add a mere 28K more tag holders to 2H (would be equal to the 70K/2K ratio applied in 5C). You know better than most, there are deer in 2H that live their entire life and NEVER SEE A HUMAN...some of the terrain there is some of the toughest in the state. Put an extra 28k people up there looking for them and they will be found and killed...I find it ridiculous and irresponsible that harvest rates are used or even implied in use to inform deer density....

Joe


----------



## dougell

I'm not gonna claim to know the appropriate allocation for 5C.All I can tell you is they want the herd reduced as much as possible to reduce deer.human conflict.They don't even have regeneration plots in the SRA's because they don't care about the habitat.It's about people and deer period.They didn't even add the SRA's into the old model they used for population estimates or harvest data.All they can do is give people essentially unlimited opportunities to kill as many deer as possible and hope they do it where it's needed.Sadly for hunters,the deck is stacked against them because their priorities are on the bottom of the list.I feel for you guys,I really do.However,because of the access issues,there's no way to target deer specifically where they need to be reduced and solve the problem.

As far as 2H goes,they could have unlimited tags and it really wouldn't make much of a difference because the pressure is so low.We hunt land that's all open to the public and most of it is pretty accessible.I haven't seen a hunter actually in the woods in probably five years,not even on the first day.I see guys parked here and there but it's always in areas where I wouldn't even consider hunting.If you remember the hunter movement study Penn state did several years ago,very few people ever went more than 1/4 mile from the road and I would concur with that.tHE WOODS ARE DEAD AFTER NOON ON THE FIRST DAY AND UNLESS YOU HAVE DMAP tag,you can't kill a doe on the first day.It wasn't always like that up here.It used to get pounded but the vast majority of people never ventured far from the road.Back when HR started,2g(which was part of 2h)had 52k tags for a couple of years.There were a lot of hunters and the harvest on antlerless deer was only about 3.5 dpsm while 5c was as high as 14 dpsm.Everyone thinks the allocations reduced the herd but if you really look at the data,you can see that this area was never over harvested.The bad back to back winters we had in 2004 and 2005 reduced the herd and the poor habitat kept it in check along with a few more bad winters.PSU has a couple thousand does tagged and collared for a mortality study.Less than 8% are being harvested and that's not enough to even keep a healthy herd stabil.So why isn't the herd exploding?It's the habitat.

They really don't manage the herd based on dd anymore.They used to want 21 deer per forested square mile except in the SRA's.That 21 dpfsm was essentially assuming seedling sapling could support 60 dpsm,saw timber 20 dpsm and pole timber 5 dpsm.They no longer use that model.Today,they simply look at deer health and forest health and have a number of ways of measuring both.If both are good,they'll let the herd grow a little,If it's bad they reduce the herd.If it's fair,they stabilize it.The SRA's aren't a part of that model.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm not gonna claim to know the appropriate allocation for 5C.All I can tell you is they want the herd reduced as much as possible to reduce deer.human conflict.They don't even have regeneration plots in the SRA's because they don't care about the habitat.It's about people and deer period.They didn't even add the SRA's into the old model they used for population estimates or harvest data.All they can do is give people essentially unlimited opportunities to kill as many deer as possible and hope they do it where it's needed.Sadly for hunters,the deck is stacked against them because their priorities are on the bottom of the list.I feel for you guys,I really do.However,because of the access issues,there's no way to target deer specifically where they need to be reduced and solve the problem.
> 
> As far as 2H goes,they could have unlimited tags and it really wouldn't make much of a difference because the pressure is so low.We hunt land that's all open to the public and most of it is pretty accessible.I haven't seen a hunter actually in the woods in probably five years,not even on the first day.I see guys parked here and there but it's always in areas where I wouldn't even consider hunting.If you remember the hunter movement study Penn state did several years ago,very few people ever went more than 1/4 mile from the road and I would concur with that.tHE WOODS ARE DEAD AFTER NOON ON THE FIRST DAY AND UNLESS YOU HAVE DMAP tag,you can't kill a doe on the first day.It wasn't always like that up here.It used to get pounded but the vast majority of people never ventured far from the road.Back when HR started,2g(which was part of 2h)had 52k tags for a couple of years.There were a lot of hunters and the harvest on antlerless deer was only about 3.5 dpsm while 5c was as high as 14 dpsm.Everyone thinks the allocations reduced the herd but if you really look at the data,you can see that this area was never over harvested.The bad back to back winters we had in 2004 and 2005 reduced the herd and the poor habitat kept it in check along with a few more bad winters.PSU has a couple thousand does tagged and collared for a mortality study.Less than 8% are being harvested and that's not enough to even keep a healthy herd stabil.So why isn't the herd exploding?It's the habitat.
> 
> They really don't manage the herd based on dd anymore.They used to want 21 deer per forested square mile except in the SRA's.That 21 dpfsm was essentially assuming seedling sapling could support 60 dpsm,saw timber 20 dpsm and pole timber 5 dpsm.They no longer use that model.Today,they simply look at deer health and forest health and have a number of ways of measuring both.If both are good,they'll let the herd grow a little,If it's bad they reduce the herd.If it's fair,they stabilize it.The SRA's aren't a part of that model.


I think its pretty safe to say that we are actually saying the same thing...we both understand that tags don't equate to hunters in the field, we both know if we infused another 28k hunters into 2H, harvest stats would skyrocket because the deer ARE there, we both know the 70k tags allocated for 5C have nothing to so with deer density/recovery/habitat as much as they do trying to eliminate deer/human interaction....

I have said it before, I know that I am very fortunate to have opportunities in both the northern tier and the SE suburbs, it certainly helps keep me grounded/rounded....I am on two leases in Potter that total just under $1k and grant me access to roughly 2k acres. One 500 acre lease has 10 members (6 are family), the other 1500 acre as roughly 50 (5 are family), of the 50, 15 don't hunt they a are atvers and snowmobilers, 5 ONLY turkey hunt and another 12 only gun hunt...which leaves a mere 18 bowhutners to contend with over 1500 acres...you know how many deer I've killed there ZERO - because I haven't bowhunted it once....I don't feel as though I can hunt it effectively...at 5.5 hours away, scouting is tough, getting there under good conditions is even tougher...for too many years I had the ability to look at the weather, see a front approaching and be in the woods for 1/2 day to take advantage and back at the office, baseball field, dance recital before dinner....don't think that makes me lazy as much as it does efficient; maximizing the opportunities in front of me...I am not the only one in this boat and I think that is a BIG reason why all across the northern tier the woods are empty...small towns like Gains, Gold, Sweden Valley, Genesee are all but GONE, slightly larger towns barely hanging on...camps, restaurants, watering holes and hotel/motels that were jammed to capacity 20 years ago, don't even exist today...you can park at the lot on Fox Hill, see 5 trucks, yet never see a hunter in the woods? Prior you couldn't get up the road....guess what....none of this crap has anything to do with deer....they are still there and in many of these areas, they are there in better shape than they ever have been before....the herd is healthier than it has ever been (with the exception of diseases creeping), the average age structure of reported harvests have improved....I guess what I am saying is that unless you can experience the distinct difference personally, you can't appreciate it...

It is very easy for me to understand why hunters who primarily hunt the SRAs are frustrated, but there are plenty of opportunities in other parts of the states and opportunities at some very nice deer. There still are plenty of AWESOME deer in the SRAs too, both in quality and quantity, but unfortunately now they are living in areas that we cannot access, which just fans the flames of frustration. There is a small spot in Glenmoore where most summer and early evenings there are no less than 1/2 dozen trucks pulled over watching herds of deer, often with a bruiser or two mixed in....all on private, no access granted to anyone property...I see some of these same trucks in the lots at Marsh Creek and Woody's woods during the season and the guys don't see a single deer. If the Commission really wants to reduce the human/deer interaction increasing tag allocations won't help...developing partnerships with these property owners whether personal private, organizational private, or public is the KEY, at least in the SRAs and in my humble opinion.

Not real hard to understand why some get frustrated...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Joe that's the point I try to make on here. So 2h is 1000 sq miles approx and 5c is 1900 sq mikes. 2h offers 2000 tags and evidentially the browse line is crushed. 5c offers 77,000 tags offers 3 more months of hunting and we aren't allowed to complain about sightings. So if the browse line is hammered and there's a lot of hunting land accessible why does the PGC not allow more tags in their area and allow so many tags in 5c?? Our area is so overhunted and so over harvested every year it's really a disgrace


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Joe that's the point I try to make on here. So 2h is 1000 sq miles approx and 5c is 1900 sq mikes. 2h offers 2000 tags and evidentially the browse line is crushed. 5c offers 77,000 tags offers 3 more months of hunting and we aren't allowed to complain about sightings. So if the browse line is hammered and there's a lot of hunting land accessible why does the PGC not allow more tags in their area and allow so many tags in 5c?? Our area is so overhunted and so over harvested every year it's really a disgrace


Residents down here complain. They don't want the deer eating their ornamentals so they make their voices heard, whether it's with their local reps or local government. You get enough folks saying there are too many deer then the reps put pressure on the PGC to reduce numbers. Designate it SRA and increase tags so hunters can kill as many deer as possible in order to reduce conflict. Doug and Joe are right. It's not about management from a habitat standpoint. It's simply to reduce conflict, whether it's cars or 20 deer in someone's McMansion back yard. That only goes so far though. The deer take take refuge in spots where we can't hunt. So townships bring in sharps shooters like they did a few years back in Solebury and Lower Makefield. Dump a few tons of corn on a golf course and have at it. Tax payers will only stomach that so often at $200k. IIRC that's what Lower Makefield paid. It's like revolving door. Throw in the continued development sprawl and it gets even worse.


----------



## dougell

I understand the frustration.I said it before and I'll say it again,if forced to hunt a few small properties,I probably wouldn't even waste my time.I ahve good spots dry up all of the time for a variety of reasons but it doesn't matter because there's hundreds of thousands of other options.I have no doubt that many people have it very tough in the SRA's.What I'm trying to get across is that it's not the fault of the PGC and it certainly isn't about money.Less than 8% of Pa residents hunt and I bet that percentage is far less in the SRA's.Hunters are the smallest stakeholders and get the smallest voice.It's a very tough situation trying manage deer in that enviroment.

I'm not and never have called anyone lazy.Do you want to know who's lazy?I am.I'm actually strapped for time more than lazy but I'm not putting a ton of effort into hanging stands and walking 2 miles back in to shoot a deer most of the time.I spend what available time I have year round in the woods but I basically just steal and hour or two here and there year round.I'm a weekend warrior.I may get to blow one afternoon off every couple of weeks but I haven't taken a day off to work since 2003,except for the first day of rifle season.I'm fortunate in that I can hunt right out my back door and have thousand and thousand acres of public land starting less than a mile from my house and going all the way to New York.I don't have to travel to hunt but I also moved to this area for that reason.Even though all I hear is people complaining about no deer in the northern tier,I consider myself to be spoiled.There's not a huge deer density but they aren't hard to find if you really know where they should be and if you can read the habitat.I have an endless amount of room to roam without running into another hunter or a posted sign.When a spot dries up,I just move on.I couldn't ask for more and I have no reason to complain.It's all a matter of perspective.I don't need or expect to see dozens of deer and my idea of plenty of deer and someone else can be entirely different.My biggest enemy is a lack of time.


----------



## jacobh

Doug look like i said yes most of my comments are out of frustration. I'm sickened by seeing this stuff happening to a place I loved to hunt. When u see a area that's 1/2 the size offering more available land and less tags by a ton u know they're out to screw over something u love. Ok maybe I get on the PGC too much but 77000 tags for 1900 sq mikes which what not even 1/4 is probably huntable land is a killer. Like u said your area is stabilized with 2000 tags so what do u think 20 years of unlimited tags and now still 77000 tags looks like? Any chance it's stabile?? We all know the answer. Again I'm frustrated and as u know been for years I grew up in this area and am truly sickened by what it's become. So when guys on here bash me I truly don't care and argue because the love I had for hunting this area is being crushed and I do hate it


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Joe that's the point I try to make on here. So 2h is 1000 sq miles approx and 5c is 1900 sq mikes. 2h offers 2000 tags and evidentially the browse line is crushed. 5c offers 77,000 tags offers 3 more months of hunting and we aren't allowed to complain about sightings. So if the browse line is hammered and there's a lot of hunting land accessible why does the PGC not allow more tags in their area and allow so many tags in 5c?? Our area is so overhunted and so over harvested every year it's really a disgrace


Scott,this area has the lowest deer density in the entire state.Back in 2005 DCNR had every state forest flown over after hunting season ended and the deer were actually counted with FLIR.The dd in the majority of these areas had 8-10 dpsm and most of those deer were concentrated around food source.I saw the FLIR pictures.There were literally miles without a deer to be found.The habitat is making a comeback and so are the deer but the dd is still low.

You can't gauge the dd or population on antlerless harvests because that's dependent on allocations.You can gauge trends to a certain degree with buck harvests.the buck harvest in 5C is still pretty high.I'm sure the areas with the access do get hit very hard but there's enough areas with limited or no access that keeps deer numbers up.That's why it's such a challenge to manage.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug look like i said yes most of my comments are out of frustration. I'm sickened by seeing this stuff happening to a place I loved to hunt. When u see a area that's 1/2 the size offering more available land and less tags by a ton u know they're out to screw over something u love. Ok maybe I get on the PGC too much but 77000 tags for 1900 sq mikes which what not even 1/4 is probably huntable land is a killer. Like u said your area is stabilized with 2000 tags so what do u think 20 years of unlimited tags and now still 77000 tags looks like? Any chance it's stabile?? We all know the answer. Again I'm frustrated and as u know been for years I grew up in this area and am truly sickened by what it's become. So when guys on here bash me I truly don't care and argue because the love I had for hunting this area is being crushed and I do hate it


I understand you're frustrated Scott.You just fail to realize the pressure that the PGC is under to reduce deer/human conflict in those areas.They aren't trying to screw you.They just have no choice and very limited options.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I understand you're frustrated Scott.You just fail to realize the pressure that the PGC is under to reduce deer/human conflict in those areas.They aren't trying to screw you.They just have no choice and very limited options.


You seem to know every single thing about the PGC and all they do. Never find fault in anything they do. What’s the REAL connection


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> You seem to know every single thing about the PGC and all they do. Never find fault in anything they do. What’s the REAL connection


In other words, common sense isn’t wanted. You just want emotional rhetoric or complaining? Time after time Doug lays out common sense facts that YOU could find online if you wanted. But many of you guys don’t want facts. You can’t come to terms with the facts that POLITICS are requiring deer elimination in SRA’s, that POLITICS are handicapping the PGC by not allowing a license fee increase, that POLITICIANS have more power than biologists. Your conspiratorial mindsets are sure that PGC wants to ruin your hunting so they could what...lose more money? If you guys are really passionate about finding better hunting, start traveling or leasing...like it or not, that appears to be the best option for hunters in an area with poor hunting. But no...it’s easier to hate people who make finding good hunting land a financial and time priority.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> You seem to know every single thing about the PGC and all they do. Never find fault in anything they do. What’s the REAL connection


I find plenty of fault in quite a few things they do,especially on the law-enforcement end.I don't find much fault with the deer program,their budget or most of the wildlife management.The biologists,foresters and land managers are all dedicated to the resource,knowledgable and have our best interests at heart but they have limited resources to work with.Where it starts to fall apart at times is with the commissioners.Rather than taking the recommendations of the actual professionals they play politics.Some are good but most are political appointees that don't have a clue about wildlife management.When this all started around 1999,I was outraged and bought into many of the conspiracy theories floating around so I decided to get involved and find out for myself.I spent a ridiculous amount of time going to habitat tours and spending time in the field with the foresters and biologists from the PGC,DCNR,the US forest service and PSU.As a result,I got to know many of these people on a personal level and got to work on a number of projects with them which gave me a pretty good understanding of what they were doing and why they were doing it.I was obsessed with it and it consumed a big part of my life.In the beginning,I thought this was a scam and all about money and politics.It didn't take me long to realize how dedicated this people really were for the future of the deer,the habitat and hunting.Now 18 years later,it's extremely obvious how right they were.It also made me a 10 times better hunter.For the past fives years,I basically dedicated all of my free time to mentoring my son and haven't been that involved.Still,the PGC is very transparent and getting information and answers isn't hard.Call up a land manager some time and ask him to tag along.You'd be amazed at what they're tasked with doing with limited manpower and resources.Get a hold of the head forester for the PGC or e-mail him.His name is Dave Gustafson.If you attack him you won't get anywhere with him but if you show some respect,he'll explain everything in detail and it will start to make sense.I read so many things about Pa's deer management that just isn't true.I agree that some of it can be a hard pill to swallow but there's a legitimate reason for all of it.You don't have to listen to me or take my word for it but I have no reason to make anything up.


----------



## nicko

I think this article from F&S 4 years ago gives a pretty good synopsis of the forces at play when it comes to deer management. 

https://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/10/dirty-politics-deer-management


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> In other words, common sense isn’t wanted. You just want emotional rhetoric or complaining? Time after time Doug lays out common sense facts that YOU could find online if you wanted. But many of you guys don’t want facts. You can’t come to terms with the facts that POLITICS are requiring deer elimination in SRA’s, that POLITICS are handicapping the PGC by not allowing a license fee increase, that POLITICIANS have more power than biologists. Your conspiratorial mindsets are sure that PGC wants to ruin your hunting so they could what...lose more money? If you guys are really passionate about finding better hunting, start traveling or leasing...like it or not, that appears to be the best option for hunters in an area with poor hunting. But no...it’s easier to hate people who make finding good hunting land a financial and time priority.


Your another one that’s never set foot in the area we have been talking about. YOU DONT HAVE A CLUE. N-O-T - A- C-L-U-E-!. But your always ready to point out what you perceive as faults. I said it once I’ll say it again NOT A CLUE. 77000 doe tags is obscene. The PGC does not know how to manage this area with anything that even comes close to making sense. N-O-T - A - C-L-U-E.


----------



## jacobh

I agree 77,000 tags is insane. Everyone knows it. 1900 sq mikes and maybe 600 sq miles huntable and 77,000 tags for that?? I'm sorry but anyone who dosent see a issue there is either foolish or brain washed. I get what u guys say about catering to others but I'm sorry in my business if I don't cater to those paying me for my service wel I'd be out of business. So either they get $$ from others to do what they're doing but something isn't right. Again I get reasoning to a extent but tag numbers are insane and that's if guys follow the boundary lines so 5d tags can easily be used in 5c also. It's hunters faults but also those who are in charge of allocations


----------



## Billy H

Doug, That explains it. You didn’t have to post that, it is appreciated to know where your coming from. 

Every time I’ve called the PGC I was told they were busy and they would be in touch. Never once heard back.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Doug, That explains it. You didn’t have to post that, it is appreciated to know where your coming from.
> 
> Every time I’ve called the PGC I was told they were busy and they would be in touch. Never once heard back.


I'm not trying to say that I know anything about how the hunting was or is in the SRA's.I'm just trying to detail what the PGC is up against.
Anytime you call any regional office,the level of communication sucks.usually if you call a specific person you have better luck.
I found this with a quick google search.Again,I have no way to determine the validity but it just goes to show you the kind of complaints that the PGC has to deal with.Beleive me when I say,they don't get these detailed plans in NC Pa.
http://www.upperdublin.net/wp-conte...Deer-Damage-Management-Plan-DRAFT-4-17-17.pdf

I have no issue explaining where I'm I'm coming from.In the beginning,I was probably a lot hotter about this than many of you guys are now.I went to two of Gary Alt's meeting because I wasn't sure I heard it right the first time.He said they wanted to reduce the herd 5%/yr for 10 years.That's 50%.I thought he was out of his mind and that set the ball rolling.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Your another one that’s never set foot in the area we have been talking about. YOU DONT HAVE A CLUE. N-O-T - A- C-L-U-E-!. But your always ready to point out what you perceive as faults. I said it once I’ll say it again NOT A CLUE. 77000 doe tags is obscene. The PGC does not know how to manage this area with anything that even comes close to making sense. N-O-T - A - C-L-U-E.


I agree with you Bill


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I think this article from F&S 4 years ago gives a pretty good synopsis of the forces at play when it comes to deer management.
> 
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/10/dirty-politics-deer-management


It's hard to say without sounding arrogant but most hunters have been spoiled with high deer numbers and they truly don't understand how much deer impact the habitat and farmers.The reason they don't understand it is because they've never seen truly good habitat in their lifetime.When you take away easy targets,hunters get outraged.It's easy for biologists to manage deer.It's hard for them to manage hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Residents down here complain. They don't want the deer eating their ornamentals so they make their voices heard, whether it's with their local reps or local government. You get enough folks saying there are too many deer then the reps put pressure on the PGC to reduce numbers. Designate it SRA and increase tags so hunters can kill as many deer as possible in order to reduce conflict. Doug and Joe are right. It's not about management from a habitat standpoint. It's simply to reduce conflict, whether it's cars or 20 deer in someone's McMansion back yard. That only goes so far though. The deer take take refuge in spots where we can't hunt. So townships bring in sharps shooters like they did a few years back in Solebury and Lower Makefield. Dump a few tons of corn on a golf course and have at it. Tax payers will only stomach that so often at $200k. IIRC that's what Lower Makefield paid. It's like revolving door. Throw in the continued development sprawl and it gets even worse.


...and yet those McMansion complainers on 10-40 acre estates won’t allow hunting.....oh the conundrum[emoji30]


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> ...and yet those McMansion complainers on 10-40 acre estates won’t allow hunting.....oh the conundrum[emoji30]


If they won’t allow hunting, they have no business complaining. There is no shortage of suburban bowhunters who would happily take some of those “rose bush eating rats” out of their neighborhood population if given the opportunity.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> Your another one that’s never set foot in the area we have been talking about. YOU DONT HAVE A CLUE. N-O-T - A- C-L-U-E-!. But your always ready to point out what you perceive as faults. I said it once I’ll say it again NOT A CLUE. 77000 doe tags is obscene. The PGC does not know how to manage this area with anything that even comes close to making sense. N-O-T - A - C-L-U-E.


I hunt in 5D every year. What area are we discussing?


----------



## Billy H

letthemgrow said:


> i hunt in 5d every year. What area are we discussing?


*not a clue!!!*


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> Your another one that’s never set foot in the area we have been talking about. YOU DONT HAVE A CLUE. N-O-T - A- C-L-U-E-!. But your always ready to point out what you perceive as faults. I said it once I’ll say it again NOT A CLUE. 77000 doe tags is obscene. The PGC does not know how to manage this area with anything that even comes close to making sense. N-O-T - A - C-L-U-E.





Billy H said:


> *not a clue!!!*


OK, I guess my previous post hit the nail on the head and wow....

I've got friends that hunt 5D all year long; I hunt 5D every year. Not as smart as you...but not clueless either.


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> Why so few tags on Dmap where there's so many deer??? So in 1900 sq miles they offer 77,000 tags. How would that impact the herd?


One of the DMAP areas I hunt has the same rate of tags allocated as 5c assuming you are correct at 1900 square miles. Add in WMU tags and it's higher. Granted it's all open to the public, but I'd wager that theres a significantly higher population of the highly efficient 4 legged hunters who don't use tags. Bears, bobcats and coyotes kill more deer than hunters ever will. Over 50% of fawns don't even make it to the first day of archery season. This year only 18% of fawns made it through the hunting season. But the areas still flooded with tags.


----------



## jacobh

What management u it is that? 5c wanted 90,000 in 2016-2017 and ended up with 79,000 tags. Part that bothers me the most is they have it listed as stable


----------



## KMiha

I see it’s still the same old same old here.


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> One of the DMAP areas I hunt has the same rate of tags allocated as 5c assuming you are correct at 1900 square miles. Add in WMU tags and it's higher. Granted it's all open to the public, but I'd wager that theres a significantly higher population of the highly efficient 4 legged hunters who don't use tags. Bears, bobcats and coyotes kill more deer than hunters ever will. Over 50% of fawns don't even make it to the first day of archery season. This year only 18% of fawns made it through the hunting season. But the areas still flooded with tags.


http://www.dcnr.pa.gov/Recreation/WhatToDo/Hunting/DMAPPermitsandMaps/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## vonfoust

_April 3 and 7, CWD Open Houses, Lancaster County
Two open houses will be held Tuesday, April 3, from 6 to 8 p.m., and Saturday, April 7, from 10 a.m. to 3 p.m., at the Middle Creek Wildlife Management Area’s Visitors Center located at 100 Museum Road, Stevens PA 17578, within the newly-established Disease Management Area 4 (DMA 4). The open houses offer a chance for residents to learn about the latest CWD information in a relaxed setting. All information will be presented at stations, where attendees can discuss questions with agency staff and offer written comments to share their thoughts and ideas on the subject._

Anybody headed to this?


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> ...and yet those McMansion complainers on 10-40 acre estates won’t allow hunting.....oh the conundrum[emoji30]


Bingo.That's exactly why the PGC is between a rock and a hard place.They have to do something but they have no control over where people kill deer.I dedicated about 6 years of my life trying to get a huge private residential community open to hunting rural in clearfield county where hunting is a way of life.There's a sportsman's club,rifle range,3D archery course and the place is surrounded by SGL 77 on two sides and Seneca respurce corp on the other,which is open to hunting.You wouldn't believe the effort and time it took to get the board of directors to allow bowhunting.You wouldn't believe the number of hunters who actually opposed it.I imagine it would be way harder to do in an urban enviroment.


----------



## jacobh

Doug at that point though why wouldn't the PGC simply state to the home owner that the only way to stop the deer eating their plants is for them to allow a hunter or hunters to hunt their property? So their solution is destroy the deer herd on surrounding properties??


----------



## jacobh

I've found that some places like this allow hunting. I have 3-4 properties that I hunt near VF that were like this. Now u don't see deer anymore because of sharp shooters and over hunting.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug at that point though why wouldn't the PGC simply state to the home owner that the only way to stop the deer eating their plants is for them to allow a hunter or hunters to hunt their property? So their solution is destroy the deer herd on surrounding properties??


Because of politics.Back around 1999,the PGC was actually on the verge of being dragged through court for not reducing the herd.You really have to go back and understand the history of deer management in Pa.For decades,we had biologists who's careers were ruined because they warned and recommended less deer and the problems we'd face if the problem wasn't taking care of.This went on for years,actually decades but the board of commissioners always caved into political pressure from legislators.Pick up a copy of the book,Deer Wars.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I've found that some places like this allow hunting. I have 3-4 properties that I hunt near VF that were like this. Now u don't see deer anymore because of sharp shooters and over hunting.


I'm no expert on 5C but I HAVE BEEN IN VALLEY FORGE.That was the most devistated habitat that I've ever witnessed.There really was no reason for deer to even be there and they were some of the sickliest deer I've ever seen.No hunting is allowed in national parks and it would actually take an act of Congress to get that changed.the PGC has no authority of VF.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> ...and yet those McMansion complainers on 10-40 acre estates won’t allow hunting.....oh the conundrum[emoji30]


Exactly. They don't want the deer, but they don't want them killed. Can't have it both ways. 

I had one of those spots in Solebury before the homeowner moved to Sad Diego. It's was deer mecca. Only 10 acres, but deer moved through it everyday.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I've talked to a PGC officer about VF. Can't remember his name but truthfully only officer that's ever treated me with respect!! Anyways yes they had no control and he even said what's happen with the herd in my area is terrible. I know your saying politics but if this guy sees it they're has to be a change


----------



## dougell

I can't speak about the surrounding area but if it looked anything like the park,there wasn't any reason for deer to be there.I would suspect those deer survived off of landscaping and from people feeding them.It's not a good situation for the deer or the residents.


----------



## bghunter7311

I can speak for one of the areas listed on the DMAP I hunted adjacent to for almost 15 years and witnessed first hand the population of deer go from to many to now almost non existent FAR from what is sustainable / Healthy for that area. To allow additional doe tags in this area is not based on science and purely a money grab and or an effort to eliminate the animal from that area.


----------



## dougell

bghunter7311 said:


> I can speak for one of the areas listed on the DMAP I hunted adjacent to for almost 15 years and witnessed first hand the population of deer go from to many to now almost non existent FAR from what is sustainable / Healthy for that area. To allow additional doe tags in this area is not based on science and purely a money grab and or an effort to eliminate the animal from that area.


I hunt all over the northern tier and strictly hunt on DMAP properties.I can can show you some areas with very few deer but there should be few deer in those areas.I've yet to find one single spot that had what deer need but didn't have a huntable population of deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> Exactly. They don't want the deer, but they don't want them killed. Can't have it both ways.


And yet hunters in SEPA want more deer but they all want to fill their tags too. Can’t have it both ways.


----------



## jacobh

And those not in SE Pa seem to know everything about it


----------



## TauntoHawk

Still arguing about SRA and no one wants to talk turkeys with me...


No fun at all guys 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Still arguing about SRA and no one wants to talk turkeys with me...
> 
> 
> No fun at all guys
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Agreed, give it a rest already, SSDD.

My first out of state gobbler hunt looming, should be fun.

Not many birds around, yet, up in 3C according to my neighbor, long hard Winter.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Agreed, give it a rest already, SSDD.
> 
> My first out of state gobbler hunt looming, should be fun.
> 
> Not many birds around, yet, up in 3C according to my neighbor, long hard Winter.


Matt where you going? 

Yeah I'm never sure what to expect up in 3c at my uncle's place. Some years they're right there others there doesn't seem to be a bird for miles. 

Sometimes the snow melts and they just show up out of no where. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Typically the latter for me.

Going to middle Tennessee. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

There’s alot of TN in your future isn’t there? :wink:


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> I've found that some places like this allow hunting. I have 3-4 properties that I hunt near VF that were like this. Now u don't see deer anymore because of sharp shooters and over hunting.


This guy is, at most, 4 miles from VF property. There was another one that was 150”+ that got shot early season, in the same exact location( pics are on old phone, don’t have them anymore). There’s also two other 8 points running around that are 130”+

Dang, picture didn’t work. Let me try again.


----------



## KMiha

Work now? 

Crap, still not working. AT is acting up again, can’t load pics from phone.


----------



## jacobh

I know they're there but few and far between. I have 2 houses side by side there and they claim that they just had another kill 2 seasons ago nobody even knows about. They still let us hunt as we've become friends with them but they said barely anything is seen anymore. Again we all know something had to change there but man they go to the extreme


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> And yet hunters in SEPA want more deer but they all want to fill their tags too. Can’t have it both ways.


Trolling or simply reading comprehension issues? Perhaps a little of both?

As for turkeys, nothing so far here, but I’ll be heading up to the Twin Tiers to do a little in early May. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> Trolling or simply reading comprehension issues? Perhaps a little of both?


Comprehending fine. Hunters who fill their doe tags shouldn’t complain about deer numbers...


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Comprehending fine. Hunters who fill their doe tags shouldn’t complain about deer numbers...



NOT A CLUE 

As far as turkeys I might dust off the gear and get out this spring. It’s about this time every year I start to hear them sounding off in the morning on the little hill up the road.


----------



## jacobh

77,000 tags sold by the experts and u want people to buy but not use them? Again if the numbers aren't there they shouldn't sell the tags


----------



## PAbigbear

Billy H said:


> http://www.dcnr.pa.gov/Recreation/WhatToDo/Hunting/DMAPPermitsandMaps/Pages/default.aspx


I know a bit about the program. What am I supposed to gather from your link?


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> I know a bit about the program. What am I supposed to gather from your link?


How much of the damp land is opened to hunting as opposed to how much is open in area 5C. Need to compare apples to apples when you start averaging tags per square mile. I know this argument gets old, I know some of you guys have your facts in order. But I’ll say it again with no disrespect intended. You have no clue what’s going on here in 5C. It’s very frustrating to read the comments from people that are ignorant to what’s happening here. I respect the northern tier guys knowledge of the areas you hunt. The guys down here get no respect and are labeled whiners and are constantly talked down to and lectured with logic that in no way shape or form is representive of this area. Very frustrating. IF it was happening in your backyard you’d be *****ing too. I’ve made up my mind that the only thing I can take from it is that when I see condescending post about the SRA , the only thing I can deduce is the guys have NO CLUE. It’s a dead horse and I’m done beating it. No one wants to read it here anymore. No further comment on my part other than NO CLUE.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> NOT A CLUE
> 
> As far as turkeys I might dust off the gear and get out this spring. It’s about this time every year I start to hear them sounding off in the morning on the little hill up the road.


This is the year I kill a turkey! Just need someone to keep me focused on turkeys instead of wandering off towards new areas scouting for deer. I mean it, THIS is the year. 

(repeated yearly)


----------



## 138104

Any of you 5C guys own your own land? I would think that would be the best option to improve your hunting options. This looks like a great opportunity. Price seems low for Bucks Co.

https://www.landandfarm.com/property/62_Acres_in_Bucks_County-4691440/


----------



## jacobh

We own 19 acres. Use to be good hunting but long seasons bring everyone in. Now mennonites hunt all around us and kill everything. Wish i could afford $750k just for land. 2 acre lots in Limerick sell for about $200k its horrible


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> We own 19 acres. Use to be good hunting but long seasons bring everyone in. Now mennonites hunt all around us and kill everything. Wish i could afford $750k just for land. 2 acre lots in Limerick sell for about $200k its horrible


Nice! What kind of habitat improvement have you done? I only have 10 acres, but had some timber cut 5 years ago. Started seeing more deer when it thickened up.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> This is the year I kill a turkey! Just need someone to keep me focused on turkeys instead of wandering off towards new areas scouting for deer. I mean it, THIS is the year.
> 
> (repeated yearly)


I've been hearing them sporatically for about two weeks now when I feed horses in the morning.Things change a lot the month before opening day so I'll get semi serious about finding some in another couple of weeks.LAST year my son had a little league game scheduled every single saturday morning at 9:00am.I haven't seen the schedule yet but they claimed it wouldn't happen again.


----------



## jacobh

We have lots of field. So we let one section grow up really thick on a hillside for bedding. Also plant corn soybean every year then let a farmer bail another section which is clover and alph alpha. Land has thickets food and 3 ponds so they should have everything they need there. Wish we had more but it's the best we can do. Butts up to a 30 acre horse farm a 50 acre property guy literally mows it but just built a mansion on then across street there's 35 acres and another I believe 10 of farm and thicket.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I've been hearing them sporatically for about two weeks now when I feed horses in the morning.Things change a lot the month before opening day so I'll get semi serious about finding some in another couple of weeks.LAST year my son had a little league game scheduled every single saturday morning at 9:00am.I haven't seen the schedule yet but they claimed it wouldn't happen again.











Every spring. Never fails. They end up all through my neighborhood, in my yard strutting. Gets me fired up to get in the woods and get a turkey. I drive 40 minutes to my hunting spot and never see a turkey during the season.


----------



## jacobh

Sounds like you should be hunting right out in front of your house!!


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> Comprehending fine. Hunters who fill their doe tags shouldn’t complain about deer numbers...


You took my acknowledgement of Doug and Joe's assessment of the PGC's approach to the SRAs as a complaint? Try again or troll someone else. I haven't killed a deer since '16. Haven't killed a doe since '15 IIRC. Only exception this past season was going to be for my son. Probably do the same thing this year.


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> View attachment 6451867
> 
> 
> Every spring. Never fails. They end up all through my neighborhood, in my yard strutting. Gets me fired up to get in the woods and get a turkey. I drive 40 minutes to my hunting spot and never see a turkey during the season.


You should start calling to them to put on a show for the neighbors.


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> Any of you 5C guys own your own land? I would think that would be the best option to improve your hunting options. This looks like a great opportunity. Price seems low for Bucks Co.
> 
> https://www.landandfarm.com/property/62_Acres_in_Bucks_County-4691440/


My parents own 13 acres that backs up to a state park. Problem is that it’s all mature hardwoods. My dad has been stubborn to do any improvements until this year after seeing very few deer on his property the last few years. He’s always had a few does hang around the house. This year we clear cut about a half acre of pines that no longer provide cover. I hinged a bunch of Naples as well. Right now it’s a tangled mess. My goal was to clear the area and push all the downed trees to the side to create a barrier. Then put in a plot. But maybe I just leave it? I dunno. I suspect the deer will use for cover and browse on the new growth come spring.


----------



## dougell

On a small piece of property,it's a lot easier to get them to use it on a regular basis if you provide them with some sort of a sanctuary.The deer can wipe out a small food source within a few days and all it takes for them to stop using it is someone close by to start feeding them.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> On a small piece of property,it's a lot easier to get them to use it on a regular basis if you provide them with some sort of a sanctuary.The deer can wipe out a small food source within a few days and all it takes for them to stop using it is someone close by to start feeding them.


That’s an excellent point. I was thinking that a sanctuary might be more desirable. Directly adjacent to this area is the sand mound. I planted clover there a few years back and they still come to it just not on a regular basis. Prolly makes sense to just plant there and another small plot elsewhere than clear this area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

If you want to give them food,plant some bigger apple trees so it's actually a commodity where they may not be able to get it anywhere else close by.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> This is the year I kill a turkey! Just need someone to keep me focused on turkeys instead of wandering off towards new areas scouting for deer. I mean it, THIS is the year.
> 
> (repeated yearly)


I have a feeling you’ll be posting a gobbler down.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> I have a feeling you’ll be posting a gobbler down.


Thanks but I have a feeling I will do my normal and walk around a lot looking for deer and forgetting that I'm even turkey hunting :embara:

Every year I think I'm going to get into turkeys and spend the time to get one. I get in the woods and inevitably after two hours I realize I spent an hour and 45 minutes of it scouting for deer :teeth:

I just don't have the patience for turkeys apparently. If I can't call one in in 10 minutes I'm done. One of these years I've got to get lucky though right?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Scouted Friday in the rain a bunch of places in 5C and today in 5B struck out a bunch of places with no sign of turkeys, but did locate a flock yesterday (roosting on public spending most their day on private) and found a handful more this morning deep on tract of public. 

It was nice this morning to sit down and sip a coffee at 9am and just listen to a bird gobble to his hens. Moved 500yds heard something in the leaves, got in behind a tree and flock of about 40 hens rolled through sctratching away sure enough a strutter and 2 sub dom birds following along in the rear silently.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Thanks but I have a feeling I will do my normal and walk around a lot looking for deer and forgetting that I'm even turkey hunting :embara:
> 
> Every year I think I'm going to get into turkeys and spend the time to get one. I get in the woods and inevitably after two hours I realize I spent an hour and 45 minutes of it scouting for deer :teeth:
> 
> I just don't have the patience for turkeys apparently. If I can't call one in in 10 minutes I'm done. One of these years I've got to get lucky though right?


Sounds like me to a T. I have a hard time getting and staying in hunt mode when everything is greening up and my thoughts drift to thinking I’d be better off spending the springtime fishing. Maybe a switch will flip if I actually ever shoot a turkey, kind of like when I killed my first deer. 

Our son doesn’t want to hunt but he will fish. All the more reason to not get too wrapped up in turkeys.


----------



## Billy H

Off topic,,, Phillies suck! Kapler Sucks! Another losing season on tap.


----------



## fap1800

Very early, but I will admit, I was seriously confused when he pulled Nola in the opener after just 5 and a third, less than 70 pitches, shutout and up 5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

U ain't kidding Billy most philly teams are a joke this season. I'm a flyer fan and can't stand watching them anymore


----------



## 138104

Well, Eagles won the Super Bowl and Sixers are going to the playoffs. I guess most Philly teams aren't that bad!


----------



## nicko

Kapler burned throw so many pitchers in these first three games of the season that last night, he had to have one of their outfielders pitch in the 8th inning. Unbelievable.


----------



## jacobh

Flyers are too but let's face it they'll all be 1 and out. Sixers best player has a fractured orbital bone so he's most likely done


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Flyers are too but let's face it they'll all be 1 and out. Sixers best player has a fractured orbital bone so he's most likely done


I still think the Sixers have a chance. Granted, it was the Hawks, the worst team in the NBA, but Simmons knotted a triple double by halftime. If Embid isn’t able to make it back for the first round, I still think the Sixers have a legit shot without him. 

Flyers...meh. Wildly inconsistent. 

Anyone catch Nova’s impressive performance last night? I thought they’d have their hands full with Kansas. That game was over in the first five minutes. Lol!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea Nova looked great. I don't follow the sixers too much just heard imbead was out. Flyers I've been a fan my whole life and its terrible to see them look the way they do. Guess u just never know. I don't think there is anyway in the world Nova loses to Michigan
It's crazy their basketball teams that good but their football team was mediocre. Friend of ours was Nova safety he's a superior athlete and they just can't match up with other teams. Makes u wonder


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Off topic,,, Phillies suck! Kapler Sucks! Another losing season on tap.


come on Bill its early,dont they play like 160 games
,
been scouting new game lands,doesn't look too bad,scouting for deer,i don"t turkey hunt anymore,too dangerous..long story..used too love it


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> come on Bill its early,dont they play like 160 games
> ,
> been scouting new game lands,doesn't look too bad,scouting for deer,i don"t turkey hunt anymore,too dangerous..long story..used too love it


I know, I know. But this kapler Guy is not going to cut it. After the 15 run beating he announced that the Phils will make the playoffs. 

I used to waterfowl hunt a great deal. Not much anymore. I’ll share my story. My son and I set up on farm I have permission to hunt geese on. We set up on a hedge row and had our decoys set up about 30 yards in front of us. We were set for about an hour when a shot rang out behind us followed by the unmistakable sound a bullet makes when it whizzes by. It went right between our heads. It was a *** moment . We were both stunned and before we could make a move another shot. This time the bullet went to the left side of my head. I had my son hit the dirt and I started waving an orange hat like a mad man. Another shot rang out whizzed by and hit a decoy. Turned out the idiot that lived in a rental house up on the road a great distance was shooting a rifle out his second story window at our decoys. I decided to the only thing I could do was to walk out into the deeks so that he could see people were there. No more shots after that. I ran up to the House unarmed but the person would not answer the door. We were so shook up we just packed up and left. Never told the farmer till this day, also never hunted there again. That incident really curbed my enthusiasm for waterfowl Hunting.


----------



## jacobh

Billy come on over and do some goose hunting bud. We get a fair amount of geese here. Building around us cut down on our shooting locations but we still kill them


----------



## Billy H

Scott that’s a generous offer. We will talk come September


----------



## jacobh

Sounds good here u don't have to worry about others shooting we're the only ones here


----------



## 138104

Any of you SEPA guys recognize this?

Happy Easter btw. I see Nicko did a nice ham on the BGE. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## jacobh

Haha yep your back by the golf course right? Off maybe brownback road?


----------



## jacobh

If I'm not mistaken Perry that butts to the golf course then there's a patch of woods that's owned by a buddy of mine. Use to be some deer in there but lots snuck in and drove them out. That's at the corner of limerick center rd


----------



## 138104

Not sure which roads we came in on. Wife just told me where to turn...lol! It is in Linfield National GC.


----------



## jacobh

Hhhmmmm I think that's it. We use to hunt back that way by the power lines. Friend of the family owned a old farm. Again people snuck on and ruined it for everyone. There's also a hunting club that has property there unless it's changed


----------



## 138104

I'll pay a little more attention on the way home. It is wooded around here.


----------



## jacobh

Yea that's it. I guarantee it. U come across the bridge from 724?


----------



## jacobh

There's a farm back there I was talking about named Curtis's. She had a lot of property that my family hunted for years. Another part is owned by golf course then the Havrilaks own the patch I talked about 1st


----------



## 138104

I remember crossing a green bridge.


----------



## jacobh

Yep then went around about a Mile and made a left at a corner and went into a S bend? Right after the linfield mansion


----------



## 138104

Yes, that sounds familiar.


----------



## jacobh

Yep before u got to the mansion where brick church is there's a road to right for the gamelands u talk about


----------



## jacobh

Well Happy Easter to everyone. We don't always all get along and have heated debates but ultimately we keep coming back because we enjoy the company. Be safe enjoy the family


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great message Scott!

This thread is like a family ... a little good, bad, and ugly all wrapped together and most of us have never even met one another..

Whether you celebrate it or not I hope everyone had a great Easter...even both the Sixers and Flyers won

Joe


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Yep before u got to the mansion where brick church is there's a road to right for the gamelands u talk about


Drove by the gamelands and saw 20+ deer! Definately getting a 5C tag this year.


----------



## jacobh

Where? I think your thinking a different place u can't see the gamelands that I know of it's in the back. Everything else is business or houses. Unless I'm thinking of a different place


----------



## jacobh

This is the gamelands. U can't see the fields from the road. And there's railroad tracks and businesses. No other roads around. I'm gonna guess if u were driving u we're looking somewhere else


----------



## 138104

April Fools, Scott. 

I think I saw that rusted water tower. We came in from rhe Turnpike onto Rte 23, then Bethel Curch Rd, then Longview Rd, to Church Rd.


----------



## jacobh

I knew I didn't like u Perry!!!


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> I knew I didn't like u Perry!!!


Sorry, just had to!


----------



## jacobh

Yea was wondering where in the heck u could see anything over besides houses


----------



## 12-Ringer

Things are desperate in the SE....


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Things are desperate in the SE....


Or this.

https://youtu.be/j2LRngjLqVs


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Any of you SEPA guys recognize this?
> 
> Happy Easter btw. I see Nicko did a nice ham on the BGE. Hope everyone is having a good day.


Ham was great Perry.

I see this house style and I’m positive i’ve done a few Home inspections in that development.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Ham was great Perry.
> 
> I see this house style and I’m positive i’ve done a few Home inspections in that development.


Yeah, it is a nice development. Over 55 community where my dad's gf lives.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Drove by the gamelands and saw 20+ deer! Definately getting a 5C tag this year.





Perry24 said:


> April Fools, Scott.
> 
> I think I saw that rusted water tower. We came in from rhe Turnpike onto Rte 23, then Bethel Curch Rd, then Longview Rd, to Church Rd.


That's funny! But you probably gave a few people a heart attack!


----------



## 138104

vonfoust said:


> That's funny! But you probably gave a few people a heart attack!


I'm sure a few blood pressures were raised!


----------



## fap1800

Wanted to trow this out to those of you that film your hunts. I'm thinking about starting to film this year. More specifically, this September's elk hunt in WY. There's four of us this year and given the fact that I've shot a bull each of the last two seasons, I'm going to be last shooter. Doubtful we'll get 3 bulls down in 10 days, but you never know. Anyway, since I'm also caller, I figured I'd tote a camera and maybe get lucky and get a shot on film. I've been watching the Born and Raised guys on YouTube lately (binging really) and that's what triggered all this. Any of you out there that film have any recommendations? I have a GoPro, but I'm not sure that's the best for decent quality zoom. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I thought my DSLR had vid function, but unfortunately it does not.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Wanted to trow this out to those of you that film your hunts. I'm thinking about starting to film this year. More specifically, this September's elk hunt in WY. There's four of us this year and given the fact that I've shot a bull each of the last two seasons, I'm going to be last shooter. Doubtful we'll get 3 bulls down in 10 days, but you never know. Anyway, since I'm also caller, I figured I'd tote a camera and maybe get lucky and get a shot on film. I've been watching the Born and Raised guys on YouTube lately (binging really) and that's what triggered all this. Any of you out there that film have any recommendations? I have a GoPro, but I'm not sure that's the best for decent quality zoom. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I thought my DSLR had vid function, but unfortunately it does not.



If the Go Pro is your only unit, you will be greatly disappointed...it is a great unit for multi-angle shots and B-roll fill, but when shooting primary action, it doesn't get the job done. You just missed a SUPER deal in the classifieds....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5417461

I would suggest you cruise the classifieds as there are always some very good deals there, but understand if you want anything that is remotely "t.v. worthy" you're going to spend for it and likely on things you wouldn't think about e.g. lens filters, mics, tripod, remote, etc...if it sounds like overkill...ITS NOT...IMHO the two main reasons why people who start-it / try-it and GIVE UP are first they don't have the proper gear needed to capture the footage they expect (namely the extras e.g. mic, filters, tripod/arm with good fluid head and remote). The second reason why I think so many give up is they focus on the camera and forget the most important part - editing...there are some great, very affordable editing packages out there, but they all take a little practice. Its important to remember you can only edit what you capture and when in doubt more is ALWAYS better as you can always cut/trim/re-position, etc...

Here is another very nice option available in the classifieds, with most of the goodies you'd need...google it, you can't touch it at this price new...it holds its value very well...and if it turns out not to be for you, you should be able to recoup most of your investment....you would have to add a mic as he sold it outside of the package
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5373965 

This is a good option, a little older, but would get the job done and priced well....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5401591

another option is to partner with your hunting buddies....$350 a piece is certainly a much more reasonable investment and the three can share it throughout the season.

I don't have any connections to these sellers, just trying to connect some members in the interest of helping everyone.

Hope this helps

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> If the Go Pro is your only unit, you will be greatly disappointed...it is a great unit for multi-angle shots and B-roll fill, but when shooting primary action, it doesn't get the job done. You just missed a SUPER deal in the classifieds....
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5417461
> 
> I would suggest you cruise the classifieds as there are always some very good deals there, but understand if you want anything that is remotely "t.v. worthy" you're going to spend for it and likely on things you wouldn't think about e.g. lens filters, mics, tripod, remote, etc...if it sounds like overkill...ITS NOT...IMHO the two main reasons why people who start-it / try-it and GIVE UP are first they don't have the proper gear needed to capture the footage they expect (namely the extras e.g. mic, filters, tripod/arm with good fluid head and remote). The second reason why I think so many give up is they focus on the camera and forget the most important part - editing...there are some great, very affordable editing packages out there, but they all take a little practice. Its important to remember you can only edit what you capture and when in doubt more is ALWAYS better as you can always cut/trim/re-position, etc...
> 
> Here is another very nice option available in the classifieds, with most of the goodies you'd need...google it, you can't touch it at this price new...it holds its value very well...and if it turns out not to be for you, you should be able to recoup most of your investment....you would have to add a mic as he sold it outside of the package
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5373965
> 
> This is a good option, a little older, but would get the job done and priced well....
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5401591
> 
> another option is to partner with your hunting buddies....$350 a piece is certainly a much more reasonable investment and the three can share it throughout the season.
> 
> I don't have any connections to these sellers, just trying to connect some members in the interest of helping everyone.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Joe


Thanks, Joe. I really appreciate the response and insight. I'll be sure to keep an eye on here for deals. My line of thinking was to sell my current DSLR and upgrade to something like a Canon T6i that would allow me to mount to a monopod with a head and capture video. Doing so would allow me to offset the costs a bit, still have a DSLR for family photos and such, and use for video on our upcoming elk hunt. Would this be adequate in your opinion?


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Thanks, Joe. I really appreciate the response and insight. I'll be sure to keep an eye on here for deals. My line of thinking was to sell my current DSLR and upgrade to something like a Canon T6i that would allow me to mount to a monopod with a head and capture video. Doing so would allow me to offset the costs a bit, still have a DSLR for family photos and such, and use for video on our upcoming elk hunt. Would this be adequate in your opinion?


Absolutely, we just upgraded our DSLR, I’d be glad to share the specific research if you want, but what it came down to is the Nikon D5600 fell in the top six of 14 different research/rating sites. It’s a great mid-level DSLR, basic enough not to scare away a novice, but advanced enough to engage even the most experienced. It does NOT record video in 4K, but from all the research I did this spring, it didn’t seem like 4K video recording was something that would be important to our family. The 1080p60 is PLENTY for what most will need. Generally speaking the 5600 can be found for roughly $100 less than the T6i. Quickly looking at my comparative spreadsheet the T6i fell in the top 6 in 7 of the 14 sites reviewed (the T7i was in 10 of the 14 if your a Cannon guy)

You’ll like want a VR lens and I’d recommend both a polarized filter and sunshade. There are tons of nice lens bundles available, I’d suggest spending the most money (after the cam purchase) on a 55-300mm f4.5-5.6G ED VR lens....this will be a little pricey falling around the $400 mark, BUT you will be able to leave this lens on and do 95% of all of your shooting. We skimped and went with a 70-300 and while it is nice there are times that dialing back would be perfect and wouldn’t require swapping lenses. When you’re in the field, on the boat, in the bleachers the last thing you want to be doing is swapping out lenses. The 55-300 is really an awesome lens that can cover just about everything an average photographer can want/need.

When I did my research I was looking for the bang for your buck factor. The most recommended features at the best price. The only thing I would have done differently is spent a little more on the 50-300MM VR as opposed to the 70-300MM. We’re very pleased the unit does more than we need it to and we rarely take the 300MM off. A sun shade is almost a must if your using it in the field and we added a circular polarizer lens. Not only does it greatly reduce glare/reflection, it protects the camera lens when you’re out in the field.

Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa

12 Ringer what editing software would you recommend?


----------



## 12-Ringer

goathillinpa said:


> 12 Ringer what editing software would you recommend?


To be honest I might not be the best to ask...one if the very reasons I can speak with some level of authority on the matter is because I fell into the same traps I mentioned. 

I currently have the AVS4you suite and it does SO much more than I know how to do with it...I like it because it converts all formats...if I want to add stills or footage from another camera, there is no issue, I think it’s well worth whatever I paid for it (I can’t remember but I k own it wasn’t too expensive). 

I think it’s good, user friendly, and rather intuitive, but I don’t spend the time with it that I should to get max benefit.

https://www.avs4you.com/AVS-Video-Editor.aspx

Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Don’t overlook the Sony A7 III...


----------



## fap1800

That’s probably a kick butt camera but a bit out of my price range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> That’s probably a kick butt camera but a bit out of my price range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its way out of mine but getting rave reviews, especially on video.


----------



## Diggler1220

219" dead head in PA? I heard supposedly found in Potter Co. Just wondering what the gossip is on this one.

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/enormous-pennsylvania-dead-head-gets-found/


----------



## Billy H

It wasn’t found, that buck was shot with muzzleloader. The guy has been looking for it for months . It’s expected he will step up and claim the new Pa. muzzleloader record. That’s the way it works in Pa. :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> It wasn’t found, that buck was shot with muzzleloader. The guy has been looking for it for months . It’s expected he will step up and claim the new Pa. muzzleloader record. That’s the way it works in Pa. :wink:


Lol


----------



## vonfoust

Nevermind, don't need that discussion again :darkbeer:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure if any of you guys have youngsters in your mix (like under 10)...if so I just listed Ty’s old Genesis in the classifieds...to be honest forgot I even had it, found it in an old soft case in the back of my closet.

If any of you guys are interested I can always work the price some for a fellow Keystone Kid, especially if there’s and opportunity to meet and exchange instead of shipping.

Mathews Genesis (original)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh....com/vb/showthread.php?t=5419701&share_type=t

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure if any of you guys have youngsters in your mix (like under 10)...if so I just listed Ty’s old Genesis in the classifieds...to be honest forgot I even had it, found it in an old soft case in the back of my closet.
> 
> If any of you guys are interested I can always work the price some for a fellow Keystone Kid, especially if there’s and opportunity to meet and exchange instead of shipping.
> 
> Mathews Genesis (original)
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh....com/vb/showthread.php?t=5419701&share_type=t
> 
> Joe



hmmm think its too early to get my 4 month old into archery? haha jk, great starter bow though, hope some kid gets to pick it up and get introduced to this great sport.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> hmmm think its too early to get my 4 month old into archery? haha jk, great starter bow though, hope some kid gets to pick it up and get introduced to this great sport.


Yeah, my buddy set his kid's up as a bowfishing rig now, if it doesn't sell maybe I'll do the same...4mnths already - man - it goes fast, cherish the moments!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

It's never too early to start picking stuff up for them as it get's expensive.I bought my son a Kimber Montana in .308 the day after he was born lol.Get used to it because it accelerates quickly once they're about 8 and it never lets up.Enjoy every minute of it though because it's the greatest journey you'll ever go on.There's nothing like sharing the woods with an enthusiastic kid.I let my son start to hunt when he was 7.From that point on,I rarely hunted for myself because it was so much watching it all unfold in front of a kid.This year he turned 12 so I could actually carry a weapon again but rarely did.I hunted with my bow 3 times last year and carried a rifle one day.It's so much more fun seeing the kids do it that I have very little desire to shoot anything anymore.I'm not sure if the desire will ever come back.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It's never too early to start picking stuff up for them as it get's expensive.I bought my son a Kimber Montana in .308 the day after he was born lol.Get used to it because it accelerates quickly once they're about 8 and it never lets up.Enjoy every minute of it though because it's the greatest journey you'll ever go on.There's nothing like sharing the woods with an enthusiastic kid.I let my son start to hunt when he was 7.From that point on,I rarely hunted for myself because it was so much watching it all unfold in front of a kid.This year he turned 12 so I could actually carry a weapon again but rarely did.I hunted with my bow 3 times last year and carried a rifle one day.It's so much more fun seeing the kids do it that I have very little desire to shoot anything anymore.I'm not sure if the desire will ever come back.



Great post and so very true...while Tyler isn't as enthused as your son, the moments we're out together have been some of the most memorable I've had...I still wish I would have mounted that brownie he caught when he was 5 years old...picked him up from pre-school, went to a little secluded part of the stream, put on my favorite rapala trout lure, he casted, hooked and reeled in an 18" brownie by himself...10 years later we still both talk about it...pretty awesome moment!

Speaking of which I have a pair of kid waders I will be listing in the classifieds as well...don't know the exact brand or size (I think 6ish maybe), but I do know they were only used may 5-10 times total and are in excellent shape...kids feet grow faster than a weed. 

If anyone is interested hit me with PM before I list them...again rather go to a member of the PA Thread Team than a total stranger.

Joe


----------



## dougell

Taking a kid just changes your entire perspective.My desire to kill stuff is practically zero.We hunted pheasants more than we bow hunted this year and I never carried a shotgun.One day we were walking out after he shot his limit and the dog went on point.I grabbed his shotgun and killed the bird just so the dog wouldn't be insulted.I'm still out in the woods every chance I get but my predatory instinct isn't there like it used to be.Once he's out of school in another 5 years,I'm not sure what's gonna happen.He had a wrestling tournament on the last day of rifle and we made it home in time to get the lat 45 minutes of daylight in.We had about three minutes left of shooting light when 4 or 5 deer came out of a clearcut and stopped at the bottom of the ravine.He dropped the one in it's tracks and the rest scattered.Two of them stopped about 100 yards out so he handed me his rifle.I didn't even consider shooting one even though I had a DMAP tag.I don't know if it was the thought of having to deal with two deer or what but I never even considered it.


----------



## yetihunter1

I am enjoying every minute I can with him....I can't wait till he can move around on his own, though I know that will bring on a whole new set of worries. He has gone on a few scouting/nature walks with me but not for too long since this weather has been a little out of whack. He normally just falls asleep....


----------



## jacobh

Yeti I was the same way couldn't wait for him to walk and talk now at almost 15 I'd wish he'd shut up and sit down lol. Truthfully best thing that's ever happened to me


----------



## goathillinpa

Heading to camp this weekend to do some land habitat. My 7 year old says I want to come, never have I pushed him to come with me but took the approach I want him to want to be there not me forcing it. I love spending time with him at camp. He keeps asking when bear season starts again. I took him bear hunting last year on the last day of the season. Everyone was gone from camp but that time in the stand was best part of the season for me! We didn't see much but a bald eagle that got really close to us and he still brings it up to me. Memories!


----------



## PAbigbear

Diggler1220 said:


> 219" dead head in PA? I heard supposedly found in Potter Co. Just wondering what the gossip is on this one.
> 
> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/enormous-pennsylvania-dead-head-gets-found/


Legitimately found on public land. An escapee from a deer farm.


----------



## glassbow201

My dad and I were fishing up in pike co end of August 2016 and were driving home on 402 through the delaware state forest when a buck of that type crossed in front of us, then stood there, allowing me to back up and put the headlights on it. It was alone so there wasn't anything to compare to but it was inside 30 yards and was a thick monster, monster rack that looked like that. I was shocked because generally deer up that way are pretty scraggy, in my experience. I remember thinking he might have got a pass at least the one year when that manhunt was on, maybe even got real smart because of it. This was in the middle of many acres of public woods and no crop fields for miles, at least that I know of. I still think he may been a deer farm stock deer.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Legitimately found on public land. An escapee from a deer farm.


Was his ear tagged?


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> Was his ear tagged?


No.


----------



## nicko

The 2017/18 season is about to wind down. Anybody getting a youth out for turkey this weekend?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The 2017/18 season is about to wind down. Anybody getting a youth out for turkey this weekend?


Ty and I will be up at our camp in Potter, leaving tomorrow evening when he’s finished school

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> The 2017/18 season is about to wind down. Anybody getting a youth out for turkey this weekend?


Trying to talk my son into it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> Ty and I will be up at our camp in Potter, leaving tomorrow evening when he’s finished school
> 
> Joe


Looks like it will be a cold one with "feels like" temps at 20-degrees at 4:00AM rising only to 38 by the noon cutoff - sure wish they'd let kids hunt all day and Sundays...think it would be SO MUCH MORE impactful in the recruitment effort....think of it this way...I am convincing a teen to go to school all day Friday, jump in the car for a 5-hour drive, get up at 4, out into below freezing temps, for shot a bird that we can only pursue until noon....sure there are plenty who are intrinsically motivated and enthusiastic enough about those prospects that there is very little "convincing". In fact, Ty was actually in that place for quite a few years; maybe 8 years old - 12 years old...now the outside influences are 100-fold. I'm glad he wants to go and hopefully this will be his year!

Joe


----------



## dougell

Good luck to you both Joe.It's been a strange spring and youth day with winter coats will also be strange.I put about 7 miles on my boots last sat and sun listening for birds and never heard a single gobble,despite 70+ degree temps.The fresh sign told me they were there so I went to one of the same areas yesterday and they were gobbling their heads off,even though it was 27 degrees with an inch of snow on the ground.Go figure.Peak nesting times can be delayed by a couple of weeks when there's a cold spring and I bet that will be the case this year.You just never know about turkeys but you can't kill one if you don't go. One thing is for sure,it will be a good day to cover some ground.

Last year it rained on youth day and my kid had a baseball game scheduled at 9:00am.We struck up two lone gobblers up around 8:00am,had them just about in range but had to leave the woods to get to the game.Leaving two gobbling birds with no hens was tough to do but it was even tougher when I pulled in to the driveway and got a text that the game was postponed til 11:00am lol.It's a long season and they'll be plenty of opportunities.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Good luck to you both Joe.It's been a strange spring and youth day with winter coats will also be strange.I put about 7 miles on my boots last sat and sun listening for birds and never heard a single gobble,despite 70+ degree temps.The fresh sign told me they were there so I went to one of the same areas yesterday and they were gobbling their heads off,even though it was 27 degrees with an inch of snow on the ground.Go figure.Peak nesting times can be delayed by a couple of weeks when there's a cold spring and I bet that will be the case this year.You just never know about turkeys but you can't kill one if you don't go. One thing is for sure,it will be a good day to cover some ground.


That'll be the plan...my Dad and uncle are up there now, planned on shed hunting some, but drove up to over 2" snow on the mountain top. LOTS of deer and bear sign. limited turkey. Hopefully, they'll find a couple before Ty and I get up on Friday...if things work out we should be there in just enough time for me to hike up the back and listen from some going to roost...we had a nice close encounter last year...sooner or later he'll get a shot.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Last fall at our Potter lease, I must have seen 50-70 birds throughout the season, all were in the same general area.


----------



## dougell

It's snowing like crazy right now.It really doesn't discourage me.If you cover enough ground in these conditions,chances are pretty good that you'll find a gobbler with no hens.I don't call when I scout so it should be a different story on saturday when they start hearing some hen sounds.I've been hunting the youth season for the past five years.Every year it's been good because the gobblers aren't already with hens.A week later,it changes drastically and our best action almost always comes later in the morning.I'm really looking forward to it.Last year baseball killed our spring gobbler season because we got scheduled at 9:00am every single saturday.This year he only has two sat games and they're at 1:00pm.Sunday would be a nice option but I'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Last fall at our Potter lease, I must have seen 50-70 birds throughout the season, all were in the same general area.


Fall areas and spring areas can be completely different in this part of the state.Fall is all about food and spring is more about nesting areas for the hens.A lot of birds are actually still in their winter patterns right now.It will start to change but you have to be ready to adapt.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Fall areas and spring areas can be completely different in this part of the state.Fall is all about food and spring is more about nesting areas for the hens.A lot of birds are actually still in their winter patterns right now.It will start to change but you have to be ready to adapt.


What is the preferred nesting habitat for hens?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> What is the preferred nesting habitat for hens?


Clearcut edges....they love em'...I have found nests everywhere including smack in the middle of logging roads, but I find most on the fringes of clearcuts, as well as, thick hedgerows/shelterbelts in the middle or between fields....where they have the protection of the nest, but the ability to see danger approaching. 

NWTF puts out a good read...
http://www.nwtf.org/hunt/article/life-turkey-nest


Joe


----------



## rogersb

I got some food from a place in Drums Tuesday night and took a back road home. There is a guy who feeds the deer in his yard and we like to see how many are there. He had a beautiful piebald there. Never seen one there before. I saw a 4 point piebald two years ago but they're scarce in the area of 3D we are in.


----------



## PAbigbear

Soon as it quits snowing every day they're going to open up. Last week was good when most of the snow was off and the morning temps were at or just below freezing. If today's snow melts tomorrow and Saturday morning is relatively calm it'll be a good morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Soon as it quits snowing every day they're going to open up. Last week was good when most of the snow was off and the morning temps were at or just below freezing. If today's snow melts tomorrow and Saturday morning is relatively calm it'll be a good morning.


That's what I am hoping for - just spoke with my Dad and he said despite the miserable weather there were two sounding off this morning in the bottom below our pipeline. A lot can happen between now and Sat AM, but at least they're around and I agree with all commented in this regard...EARLIER in the season has always been much better to me than later. It's likely a combo of a lot factors from nesting, breeding, pressure, cover, etc...but the best birds I've taken have all been week 1. I have a couple of 20lbers between opening day and Wednesday of the first week...I see some dandy's later in the year, including a monster double beard ghost that haunts our entire mountain, but he has a knack for giving us all the slip or hanging up out of range or with debris between the two.

Turkey hunting is exciting for me, I find it even more exciting than deer hunting and I think in big part because of the calling and interaction. The only hunt I have been on that was consistently more exciting was an elk hunt, its the perfect combo of interaction that takes place between you and your target with a calling and the skill to navigate all of the senses. Turkey don't seem to smell you and could care less about a blind popped in the middle of a field. Now let them see one thing that they don't like and they don't usually stick around to figure it out...elk (in my limited experience) interact just as well with calling, see almost as good, but have a sense of smell that rivals a coyote and despite their size can disappear right in front of your eyes. Don't get me wrong, been on plenty of exciting deer hunts where I've rattled or grunted in a good buck, but when you let out a few yelps and gobbler fires back almost knocking your hat off or you let out a bugle across a basin and the entire basin erupts with responses, its a totally different feeling.

I just wish I had some place a little closer and a little more private to chase the turkey. If not for me, for Ty...despite some real close calls and lots of action over the years, he hasn't gotten one yet! We had them spooked from other hunters on SGL, spooked my him moving when he as younger, spooked by us collectively as we moved too soon and they were coming in quiet...its a hard animal to hunt with limited scouting. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

I'll actually take the last week over the first most of the time.You don't don't hear as much gobbling but when you get one to gobble,they're often lonely.The year before last I called close to 25 birds into the gun.Some were killed.some were missed and some were passed but the majority were called in the last two weeks of the season.The first two weeks you have to deal with hens and most of the birds I call in are later in the morning,after the hens are nesting.Usually if I hear a bird gobbling later in the morning,he's on a suicide mission more often than not.Turkeys are dumb birds with no ability to reason what so ever.I don't believe for one minute that they become wise to calls.You just have to catch them in the mood and they're in the mood more when they're alone.Way too many people strictly hunt them off the roost when they have to battle with hens and just assume they're smart.They're dumb and they don't get smarter with age.Three years ago on youth day,we were on on way back to the truck and heard a distant gobble.It was like 11:30 so we had to close the distance fast.We set up and two mature longbeards came running in.The one got behind a fallen log and just strutted back and forth,refusing to cross it.The other one was coming up behind it and was gonna pass it but my son folded and shot at the strutter which was just out of range.The bird rolled backwards,regained it feet and flew away.Two weeks later we called in those same two birds in the exact same spot and Jordan dusted one of them.Probably 15 times,I or someone with me blasts one in the face with a 3" mag and it's buddy just jumps on him and flogs him.I've had to literally chase them off several times.Don't give turkeys any more credit than they deserve.Following how the breeding cycle changes through out the spring and catching them on the right day is what makes you scratch your head.Don't think for one second that they actually outsmart anyone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree completely, however, when you're in the situation I am in with limited access and without the luxury of effective scouting it is very difficult to keep tabs on the breeding cycle, as you know it happens quickly and is subject to so many variables...for example I am thinking we will be looking at close to a 3-week delay in things, just based on the weather up to this point. PA's season is late as its, probably done purposely so that hunters are directly competing with the real thing, as opposed to many other states whose seasons come in sooner than the hens are ready to breed, which tends to make the action much heavier.

In my circumstances the best opportunities I have had on mature birds have been the first week of the season when there is a pro-longed winter, as there has been this year. I am thinking the first two weeks will be very productive this year. I call plenty of birds in for myself and others later in the month, many are young jakes, and almost NONE off of roost. The guys I tend to hunt turkey with don't understand it, like you mentioned, if they don't have a bird on the ground by 6:30AM, they think the hunt is over. In my experiences the BEST time to kill a bird later in the season is mid-day. Like you mentioned, if you can get one fired-up, chances are you can kill him. Since they moved to the all day hunts after the mid-season mark, I have tried convince folks to go fishing for a few hours in the am and then get after the birds around 10...doesn't seem to work...they want to be up and out at the azz-crack of dawn and likely won't even hear a bird and are ready to call it a morning by 9?

Like I mentioned, if I had an area closer to me, one where I could keep better tabs on how/when things are happening I have no doubt Ty would have a few under his belt. However, when I get 2, maybe 4 days a year with him in the turkey woods and we're traveling 2-5 hours to get to those spots...we're relying on luck as much as, if not more than, skill and experience...it hasn't been uncommon for us to shoot up to the Poconos for a Saturday hunt and not hear or see a bird....

Earlier in the season almost guarantees the excitement of hearing them and this is a big part of the "hook" of turkey hunting. I will certainly agree that competing with the ladies is much tougher earlier than later, but my most consistent success with mature birds, since I started hunting them 30 years ago has always been the first 10-days or so of the season. 

My buddies in KS are cleaning house 3 down in two-days...maybe Ty and I should fly out there??

Joe


----------



## dougell

I used to think the first week was the best because I used to have good success that week.As time went on,I started hunting most of the season with other people after I killed one early.I was shocked at how good the last couple of weeks could be and every place I hunt is public land that gets pressure.I don't really have the luxury of taking vacation time but if I did,it would be the last week,hands down.I used to scout every morning before work for a couple weeks before the season.It's certainly helpful but not necessary.The majority of birds I call in throughout the season I just kinds run into.Many of those times it's the first time I hunt that area that season.That's the beauty of turkey hunting.Once you hear one,it's up to you to go after them,not the other way around.The youth weekend is almost always a good weekend because quite a few gobblers are still alone.I wish I had more than one morning to go out and listen this week but you gotta play the hand your dealt.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Couldn't take the cold and the waiting for turkey season to get here, the area of Nebraska I hunted last spring was getting blasted with a blizzard and high winds so I turned south last weekend and went to North Carolina for their opener.

Birds were crazy tight lipped, didn't even hear roost gobbling on Saturday morning despite perfect weather but we found a few afternoon turkeys and ended up with a bird a piece.

Interesting thing I North Carolina is they have Sunday hunting but only private land, not within 500yds of a church and no firearms between 9-12am which we regarded as mandatory nap time. Just thought the laws were an interesting compromise between blue laws and hunting opportunities.

Few pics from the weekend, my bird was a good one with sharp sand soil born spurs and a never seen snow 11.75in beard.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the birds


----------



## dougell

That is interesting.I wonder if it's also illegal to target practice before noon?Nice birds.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I used to think the first week was the best because I used to have good success that week.As time went on,I started hunting most of the season with other people after I killed one early.I was shocked at how good the last couple of weeks could be and every place I hunt is public land that gets pressure.I don't really have the luxury of taking vacation time but if I did,it would be the last week,hands down.I used to scout every morning before work for a couple weeks before the season.It's certainly helpful but not necessary.The majority of birds I call in throughout the season I just kinds run into.Many of those times it's the first time I hunt that area that season.That's the beauty of turkey hunting.Once you hear one,it's up to you to go after them,not the other way around.The youth weekend is almost always a good weekend because quite a few gobblers are still alone.I wish I had more than one morning to go out and listen this week but you gotta play the hand your dealt.


The early late season debate is a tough one. First week you might hear 8+ birds gobbling their heads off, maybe you kill one maybe you don't. Come last week of season you could be lucky to just hear 1 but if you do you stand a really good chance of killing him. 

Late season I hate dealing with thick woods, 85+ temps, and swarms of mosquitos and black flys. For those reasons I'll always take a crisp early season morning. I think this year at least for youth but probably for both openers you are going to find birds still in some sort of winter flocks I have not seen them breaking up much yet. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

TauntoHawk said:


> Couldn't take the cold and the waiting for turkey season to get here, the area of Nebraska I hunted last spring was getting blasted with a blizzard and high winds so I turned south last weekend and went to North Carolina for their opener.
> 
> Birds were crazy tight lipped, didn't even hear roost gobbling on Saturday morning despite perfect weather but we found a few afternoon turkeys and ended up with a bird a piece.
> 
> Interesting thing I North Carolina is they have Sunday hunting but only private land, not within 500yds of a church and no firearms between 9-12am which we regarded as mandatory nap time. Just thought the laws were an interesting compromise between blue laws and hunting opportunities.
> 
> Few pics from the weekend, my bird was a good one with sharp sand soil born spurs and a never seen snow 11.75in beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Good Deal fun time to be out there


----------



## 12-Ringer

The next time I crab on about a 5-hour ride to camp,someone remind me of this....











Working hard to find one roosting, another 30-minutes or so and hopefully one gives himself away.


Good luck to all the youth and all those dedicated adults taking them out tomorrow. Hope to see a few hero shots!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

No turkey gobbling yet..... wonder why???

https://youtu.be/y8C2CCiBBX8

https://youtu.be/T3N5u0tj8XA

https://youtu.be/IzmyGuKN3Ao


----------



## nicko

Good luck Joe. Hope you and Ty are able get one on the ground. Stay warm.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Covered 4.6 miles between 5am and noon. Heard 7-8 different birds, only one was close and we didn’t raise him until about 10:15am. Definitely interested and heading our way when when our neighbor decides to cruise the property line in his side-by-side....needless to say our best opportunity was gone....

Oh well, not much better than spending time with my dad and my son.

Joe


----------



## Beavsteve

I took a 10 year old out this morning, his first time ever turkey hunting. We had a beautiful adult come in off the roost. Clean miss at under 25 yards. We heard a few other birds on different hills around us. We got a bird to gobble around 9 and called in 5 Jake’s. The youngster was sitting with his uncle and they didn’t realize the birds came In beside them. They gave me a good show at 20 yards. One of the Jake’s saw something it didn’t like and putted and the gig was up. Pretty good day though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Beavsteve said:


> I took a 10 year old out this morning, his first time ever turkey hunting. We had a beautiful adult come in off the roost. Clean miss at under 25 yards. We heard a few other birds on different hills around us. We got a bird to gobble around 9 and called in 5 Jake’s. The youngster was sitting with his uncle and they didn’t realize the birds came In beside them. They gave me a good show at 20 yards. One of the Jake’s saw something it didn’t like and putted and the gig was up. Pretty good day though.


Sounds like it...congrats on the action!


----------



## Billy H

First morning I’ve heard gobbling here. They are pretty far off and sounds like they are on the edge of Bobs (Pope 125) property. 

Speaking of,,, when you guys (mods) letting him back on here ?


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> First morning I’ve heard gobbling here. They are pretty far off and sounds like they are on the edge of Bobs (Pope 125) property.
> 
> Speaking of,,, when you guys (mods) letting him back on here ?


Joe?????


----------



## TauntoHawk

Smoked my first wild bird yesterday. Pulled out both breasts trimmed them up removed tendons and such. Brined 24hrs, rinsed, patted dry, and rubbed in sweet N smokey seasoning wrapped in Bacon. Tied the bundles with twin and set in the smoker at 225F ran apple and hickory chips for 3Hrs until 170 degrees. Pulled off and double wrapped in foil placed in a cooler. Sliced 1/4in thick cross grain BBQ sauce on the side, had awesome flavor and could cut with a fork my wife raved about it and the kids ate it like candy. Had to fight to have enough leftovers to make a flavor packed version of Turkey corn soup (some of the smoked bacon will be added) which will be served at Hunting Camp this weekend. 

Only thing I will do different next time is pull off at 165 center temps as the outsides seemed a bit overdone although not tough but dried a bit.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Very nice!! What's the beer?


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Very nice!! What's the beer?


 St Boniface libation double ipa local brew from Ephrata 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe?????



It’s not my decision; he knows how I feel and if it were up to me he wouldn’t have been gone in the first place, but I’m sure I don’t have all of the facts of the situation too...

Joe


----------



## 138104

Where's a good place to eat in Levittown?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone planning to head out Saturday? If so, where?

Not sure what I'll be doing, it's my wife's birthday, but I'll be home by 2:00 if I shoot up to Hickory Run. Ty's chomping at the bit to get on a bird, but I've had a few scary encounters in the Park with other hunters...I have a few spots that usually have a bird or two willing to respond, then its like every hunter in the woods descend on the area...

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Anyone else noticing the smoke in the air? The PGC has been doing several burns over the last two days.


----------



## Spency

I'll be out in the 2F State Game Lands. Planning a 2 mile bike in so hopefully little or no competition. Lots of birds in the area last weekend, so I'm pumped. 

Good luck to all. I've seen and heard more birds this year than ever, hopefully an exciting season for everyone.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Spency said:


> I'll be out in the 2F State Game Lands. Planning a 2 mile bike in so hopefully little or no competition. Lots of birds in the area last weekend, so I'm pumped.
> 
> Good luck to all. I've seen and heard more birds this year than ever, hopefully an exciting season for everyone.


I was just out scouting on lunch thinking I should really be doing this on a bike. I might have to look into that as I don't own a bike

I'll be in 3C as it's tradition to hunt the opener with my dad at his brother's place. Last year I had a bird down at 5min after fly down so I'm not expecting a repeat that'd be too easy. We have food plot work to do if the birds aren't interested in playing any games. 

My dad took a Tom today in SE Ohio on his new lease so he's pretty happy to get a bird and hang some stands. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone planning to head out Saturday? If so, where?
> 
> Not sure what I'll be doing, it's my wife's birthday, but I'll be home by 2:00 if I shoot up to Hickory Run. Ty's chomping at the bit to get on a bird, but I've had a few scary encounters in the Park with other hunters...I have a few spots that usually have a bird or two willing to respond, then its like every hunter in the woods descend on the area...
> 
> Joe


I will be running and gunning for the elusive SEPA gobbler and trying out some local public land I know holds gobblers but also many many hunters. We shall see how it goes. Goodluck if you make it up to Hickory Run Saturday. I am also going up near SGL 66 the Friday and Saturday before mothers day in hopes of finding one too....


----------



## nicko

I'd have better luck hitting a turkey with my car than me actually shooting one, bow or gun. I'm a lukewarm turkey hunter at best and I lose focus quickly with my mind wandering to thoughts of "why didn't I go trout fishing instead?". I love the anticipation of sunrise and hearing a gobble but hunting in spring green-up just feels....odd. I'll likely pack up the car and point my compass towards Potter at some point this season as I am a glutton for punishment. Last year, I left my house at 4am and drove 4.5 hours only to be greeted by a logging truck actively destroying my meager chances right next to the field I planned to hunt.....crashing through and crunching downed timber. The next day, the wind decided to join the game called "let's-spoil-Nick's-trip" and flipped the ground blind over on me twice with me sitting inside. I'm pretty sure the turkeys were sitting in the woods snickering I chased jacobh's borrowed ground blind as it tumble-weeded across the 7 acre field.

I'm pretty sure before the season is over, I'll have some story of turkey hunting ineptitude to pass along.


----------



## vonfoust

I will end up 20 ft up working on a treestand with a gun on the ground when I finally see an actual gobbler.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> I will end up 20 ft up working on a treestand with a gun on the ground when I finally see an actual gobbler.



been there....


----------



## dougell

PGC supports having regulatory authority for sunday hunting
http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=209


----------



## dougell

Season and bag limits set(antlerless allocations)
http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=208


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> PGC supports having regulatory authority for sunday hunting
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=209



Thanks for the updates Doug.

I think they make a good case in this press release for allowing Sunday hunting. Maybe it will gain some foothold.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone planning to head out Saturday? If so, where?
> 
> Not sure what I'll be doing, it's my wife's birthday, but I'll be home by 2:00 if I shoot up to Hickory Run. Ty's chomping at the bit to get on a bird, but I've had a few scary encounters in the Park with other hunters...I have a few spots that usually have a bird or two willing to respond, then its like every hunter in the woods descend on the area...
> 
> Joe


Heading up to potter for the opener. Leave Friday afternoon, till Wednesday. Looking forward to it!


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Heading up to potter for the opener. Leave Friday afternoon, till Wednesday. Looking forward to it!


Nice, our crew leaves Thursday 4/26 and will be staying through Sunday 5/13. I was hoping to carve a few days out in that window to be up there with the guys, but that’s looking more and more unlikely everyday.

Good luck up there!!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> ....... our crew leaves Thursday 4/26 and will be staying through Sunday 5/13.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


That sounds fabulous.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> That sounds fabulous.


It has always been a good time, when I was much younger (25 years ago) we always had crowd, hunt the morning, fish and work around the camp in the afternoon. Now, when I can make it, its more like hunt until noon and nap (lol).....

At this point my cousin and uncle are heading up Thursday and they're staying with a buddy in West Pike right off Route 6 between Galeton and 449. They'll migrate over to our place Tuesday night or Wednesday when my Dad, uncle and youngest brother show-up. My youngest brother likely leaves Friday as his son has a baseball game Saturday, my cousin and uncle stay until Sunday and my Dad and other uncle are staying the entire next week. 

I was hoping to get up the first week, but Camille has some tests getting done on Friday and Saturday and unless something changes, I'll be staying home. There is a chance I could get up the next week, but things in the office are a little hectic and if I'm cashing in time for hunting, I'd prefer it to be later in the season when I can hunt the whole day (bang for your buck) OR later in the year deer season.

I am guessing this scenario may be a bit of a precursor of what my future deer seasons will be like? I've always enjoyed some prime local access, that made getting out before/after work or for a couple hours on a Saturday before family events etc...possible. I have had some promising contacts for the fall, but at this point nothing has panned out. Have another meeting with a property owner in Norco later this afternoon and meeting with another in Chester Springs on Friday. If these don't pan out, there is plenty of public land around all of which have some good deer, but I'll likely be trying to coordinate time up in Potter. 

Good luck to everyone getting out....

Nick you heading up at any point this spring? 

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> I will be running and gunning for the elusive SEPA gobbler and trying out some local public land I know holds gobblers but also many many hunters. We shall see how it goes. Goodluck if you make it up to Hickory Run Saturday. I am also going up near SGL 66 the Friday and Saturday before mothers day in hopes of finding one too....


Man it's tough down here ive been driving around scouting as many places as a can the last few weeks very little to no turkey sign on most public land and those that have em get pounded enough that it'll force birds to relocate to private pretty quick. I got a bead on a few birds but I put miles and miles of walking for each public bird I locate. 

I did 2.5miles at lunch yesterday at a public section near my work and was rewarded with one hen track at a dust bowl for sign. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Man it's tough down here ive been driving around scouting as many places as a can the last few weeks very little to no turkey sign on most public land and those that have em get pounded enough that it'll force birds to relocate to private pretty quick. I got a bead on a few birds but I put miles and miles of walking for each public bird I locate.
> 
> I did 2.5miles at lunch yesterday at a public section near my work and was rewarded with one hen track at a dust bowl for sign.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I hear ya. I prefer to head north or west for turkeys but this year with the little guy my radius for turkey hunting has been shortened. I have access to a small piece of private (doesn't hold turkeys) that backs up to a large tract of public that I know holds a few so I am gonna just go for a walk Saturday morning. If I don't hear a gobble its all good, it will be nice to get outside and watch a sunrise without a crying baby in my arms. Granted if I took him he might enjoy it, when I do my calls at the house he starts giggling when I gobble. Hope it isn't because it sounds that bad haha.

Are you gonna do any local gobbler chasing or head up to greener pastures for them?


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> I hear ya. I prefer to head north or west for turkeys but this year with the little guy my radius for turkey hunting has been shortened. I have access to a small piece of private (doesn't hold turkeys) that backs up to a large tract of public that I know holds a few so I am gonna just go for a walk Saturday morning. If I don't hear a gobble its all good, it will be nice to get outside and watch a sunrise without a crying baby in my arms. Granted if I took him he might enjoy it, when I do my calls at the house he starts giggling when I gobble. Hope it isn't because it sounds that bad haha.
> 
> Are you gonna do any local gobbler chasing or head up to greener pastures for them?


Yes, turkey is my main passion when it comes to hunting so I'll be all over through the course of May. I was already down in North Carolina and took a bird. Saturday I will head north 3C with my dad but rather then hunt his brothers private I'll leave him and his buddy to have run of the place and go hunt some near by SGL I've been wanting to check out.

I'll hunt local Berks, Lebanon, Chester counties all during the week before work. Next weekend I'll go to NY where I guide for a wounded vets hunt each year in the Catskills. I'll hunt NY for my own tags later in May on weekends and keep hunting week days for my PA birds.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Yes, turkey is my main passion when it comes to hunting so I'll be all over through the course of May. I was already down in North Carolina and took a bird. Saturday I will head north 3C with my dad but rather then hunt his brothers private I'll leave him and his buddy to have run of the place and go hunt some near by SGL I've been wanting to check out.
> 
> I'll hunt local Berks, Lebanon, Chester counties all during the week before work. Next weekend I'll go to NY where I guide for a wounded vets hunt each year in the Catskills. I'll hunt NY for my own tags later in May on weekends and keep hunting week days for my PA birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That is a full schedule. That's awesome you give back to the our vets by guiding them for turkey. I commend you. I saw the North Carolina bird pics, was a great bird and congrats. I wish you luck this PA season.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> It has always been a good time, when I was much younger (25 years ago) we always had crowd, hunt the morning, fish and work around the camp in the afternoon. Now, when I can make it, its more like hunt until noon and nap (lol).....
> 
> At this point my cousin and uncle are heading up Thursday and they're staying with a buddy in West Pike right off Route 6 between Galeton and 449. They'll migrate over to our place Tuesday night or Wednesday when my Dad, uncle and youngest brother show-up. My youngest brother likely leaves Friday as his son has a baseball game Saturday, my cousin and uncle stay until Sunday and my Dad and other uncle are staying the entire next week.
> 
> I was hoping to get up the first week, but Camille has some tests getting done on Friday and Saturday and unless something changes, I'll be staying home. There is a chance I could get up the next week, but things in the office are a little hectic and if I'm cashing in time for hunting, I'd prefer it to be later in the season when I can hunt the whole day (bang for your buck) OR later in the year deer season.
> 
> I am guessing this scenario may be a bit of a precursor of what my future deer seasons will be like? I've always enjoyed some prime local access, that made getting out before/after work or for a couple hours on a Saturday before family events etc...possible. I have had some promising contacts for the fall, but at this point nothing has panned out. Have another meeting with a property owner in Norco later this afternoon and meeting with another in Chester Springs on Friday. If these don't pan out, there is plenty of public land around all of which have some good deer, but I'll likely be trying to coordinate time up in Potter.
> 
> Good luck to everyone getting out....
> 
> Nick you heading up at any point this spring?
> 
> Joe


 I definitely will. I have to give the turkeys something to laugh at. 

I was talking with my buddy yesterday who is also on the lease. He’s got some things to work out schedule wise but I will probably be looking to head up sometime in the second half of the season when you can hunt from sunup to sundown. Like you said, bang for your buck.


----------



## nicko

Hoping to see some opening day success stories and hero pics later on.


----------



## vonfoust

Can't help ya with that Nicko.


----------



## Spency

Not much going on in 2F and 2E where my family was. Birds gobbling a little on the roost and that seemed to be about it. I didn't take rain gear and ended up soaked by 9, so changed gears and started looking for antlers.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I might not be a big time buck slayer or as Pope would say a true diehard archer but if you want turkey stories and hero pics that I can do. Hopefully can keep em coming all of May. 

I can detail out the stories on Monday at the office but let's just say birds were in the mood and read the script. On only onX map scouting and one hour on foot last night we were right on birds and had a perfect fly down hunt, pulled in the hens followed by the jakes getting them fired up brought the Boss bird on a rope and my buddies 20ga punched his first PA turkey tag after the countless NY birds he's put me on it was great to return the favor.

Got back to my Uncle's to meet my dad who had heard a bunch of gobbling but only jakes came in off the roost. We made a move on one of the birds he had heard early and my first call fired up the bird just out of sight, a few leaf scratches mixed with some purr and whines and within 5min another bird was piled up.

It got quiet after that and we took a break to get some food plot prep done but once the boom sprayer broke I hit the timber at 11 again and fhe second calling point brought a gobble from a familiar area and we were in his bubble by 11:35. A few minutes of him gobbling in place he broke our way. Unfortunately in our hasty set up I didn't realize how of a rise there was between up and when he came through well within range all I could see was his head and neither of us could confirm beard or how good a bird it was so I just went through the motions without the actual boom and let him walk off. When we walked over to where he had stood after the noon bell there was a small shed lying on the ground and we wrapped up a great opening day.

With North Carolina I've been out 3 days and watched 4 birds hit the dirt so far this season.

Both birds went right at 21lbs my dad's had 1in spurs and 9.25 beard Jamie's had 1 1/8th curved spurs 9 5/8 beard both really nice mountain gobblers.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nice turkeys. Your buddy seems to be a pretty serious guy. Not much joy,,,,Ha ha


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> Nice turkeys. Your buddy seems to be a pretty serious guy. Not much joy,,,,Ha ha


Oh he's a pretty light hearted fellow I guess that's just his turkey killing face? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great birds. Congrats!!!


----------



## Jivetrky31

Hey all,

Just moved to the Harrisburg area and need to come up to speed on whitetail hunting in the area. I'm looking for recommendations on hunting clubs, ranges (bow and rifle), and any commentary on the general herd ya'll are willing to share. From what I've read so far (and I know it's bound to stir folks up), the antler restriction has had some success and the overall class of bucks has improved. It also seems like the Game Commission is pretty active with controlled burns and habitat improvement activity. Is my read right on that? I'm moving down from western NY, what's the native browse like down here?

Have at it if you have anything else helpful to add.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## 138104

Jivetrky31 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just moved to the Harrisburg area and need to come up to speed on whitetail hunting in the area. I'm looking for recommendations on hunting clubs, ranges (bow and rifle), and any commentary on the general herd ya'll are willing to share. From what I've read so far (and I know it's bound to stir folks up), the antler restriction has had some success and the overall class of bucks has improved. It also seems like the Game Commission is pretty active with controlled burns and habitat improvement activity. Is my read right on that? I'm moving down from western NY, what's the native browse like down here?
> 
> Have at it if you have anything else helpful to add.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


Welcome! Most of the guys are from SEPA. Much different than SCPA. I am from Perry Co, which is north of Harrisburg. What town do you live in? It would be easier to make recommendations with that info.


----------



## adr1601

Jivetrky31 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just moved to the Harrisburg area and need to come up to speed on whitetail hunting in the area. I'm looking for recommendations on hunting clubs, ranges (bow and rifle), and any commentary on the general herd ya'll are willing to share. From what I've read so far (and I know it's bound to stir folks up), the antler restriction has had some success and the overall class of bucks has improved. It also seems like the Game Commission is pretty active with controlled burns and habitat improvement activity. Is my read right on that? I'm moving down from western NY, what's the native browse like down here?
> 
> Have at it if you have anything else helpful to add.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


Yes the APR's (from what I've seen) have made a noticeable difference and the PGC just last week did a bunch of controlled burns around the state. 
I can't offer anymore than that because I know nothing about your area.
And welcome. The state offers some really great outdoor recreation opportunities.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin shot this one Sat morning around 11 am out back of our camp in Potter. Heard several off the roost in a different area, but couldn’t break one off from the crowd so he relocated over to our place and scored...


















Fishing Jones’s Run has been good to them today, his buddy landed a nice bow and Tim found a second shed. 


















Looks like a have some chainsaw work ahead of us on the lease...

















Nothing for me on Saturday.

Joe


----------



## dougell

Nice birds taunto.My son had a baseball game friday night.As soon as it started the wind picked up,temp dropped about 20 degrees and it started to rain hard.We played until lightening struck,got delayed 20 minutes and then it struck again.We finished the game but didn't get home until almost 11:00pm.My wife was on my back about getting him up real early so we got a later start than I wanted.We covered a bunch of ground and never heard struck up a gobble until about 8:30.It was a tough area to hunt because there's a bunch of small ravines that turkeys just don't want to cross.We finally got a decent position and had them within 65 yards but they had hens with them and the hens just lead them away.About 15 minutes later it started to rain pretty good so we just bailed.I wanted to go back later in the morning but the rain really never stopped so we just called it a day.There's far better days ahead.


----------



## TauntoHawk

First for me, slipping in the woods this morning I spotted 2 birds roosted in a tree so a quietly sat down and about 10min later of light realized I sat under 2 turkey... Er buzzards lol



I was out in SE PA game lands, was quiet on the roost but a group on private that was in ear shot but un workable was going strong in the ground until 7:30. My "last call" ended up receiving two enthusiastic gobbles behind me so I spun and set up. They were answering everything and coming with each gobble just as I set my scratch box down knowing they would be on me any moment a shot down by the road and parking area rang out. It wasn't at the birds I was working but it made them disappear just as fast. I hung out a little seeing if they started to assemble and talk again and all the came in was a hen.

Hope the shooter had a good successful hunt. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Had one gobbling on the roost in the fog Saturday morning down in SEPA but it never came off the roost. How do I know this you ask....I busted him off the roost 4 hours later while looking for a hot gobbler as the fog cleared.....still a good morning though.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sleep deprivation day 3 of turkey season. 


This morning should have punched a tag, got up at 3:30 so I could make the 1.8 miles hike to my favorite public spot. Slide in under the moon light and found the birds right in the trees I expected them still asleep, backed up to 60yds and tucked in, woods were bare nothing higher then a acorn cap to so a sat tucked between two tree. First gobble right where I expected I've killed two other gobblers that were roosted in the same oak. He was the first bird on the ground but instead of landing Infront of my barrel on top he plunked off the tree on the side of the hill hard to my right. So hard to my right a I couldn't swing my gun that far because of the other tree. He strutted in the same spot a little but he kept throwing his head up and giving me the eye. I'm sure he could still see enough of my shape that it made him nervous as he was only like 20yds off my side. He just never really settled down and eventually softly putted twice and just sunk bellow the rise and ghosted off.

Called in 3 jakes several times over in a row and slid out, just before I hit the parking lot I heard rustling in a bush that sounded like a groundhog or something small and out pops a Tom just toddling out into timber. He stopped a few times long enough to get shot but that's not how I want to fill that tag as the timber knoll bird will get his rematch soon enough.

I don't falter opportunities often I knew the tree could possibly get in the way but really wanted it for cover in the open but I should have set up different 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Been out every morning so I'll take a morning to sleep. Yesterday the birds were on fire I just couldn't get them to finish. Bird got intercepted at 70yds by hens and 2 more hung up at 50ish while 7 jakes gobbled and strutted in my face at 15yds. This morning was text book got between Tom's and hens and they were coming like it was too easy they hand to clear a rise at 20yds before I could shoot when I could hear their footsteps there was an explosion of putting, thrashing, and wing beats.. Birds nearly took my head off as they flew clean over me by a few feet with a coyote hot on their tails just feet behind them he ran by at 3ft. 

Cool experience but really wish his hunt and my hunt wouldn't have been so poorly timed at the same time. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Been out every morning so I'll take a morning to sleep. Yesterday the birds were on fire I just couldn't get them to finish. Bird got intercepted at 70yds by hens and 2 more hung up at 50ish while 7 jakes gobbled and strutted in my face at 15yds. This morning was text book got between Tom's and hens and they were coming like it was too easy they hand to clear a rise at 20yds before I could shoot when I could hear their footsteps there was an explosion of putting, thrashing, and wing beats.. Birds nearly took my head off as they flew clean over me by a few feet with a coyote hot on their tails just feet behind them he ran by at 3ft.
> 
> Cool experience but really wish his hunt and my hunt wouldn't have been so poorly timed at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That sounds crazy! Very neat experience.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> That sounds crazy! Very neat experience.


When I first heard it I thought the Tom's were fighting over who was going to get the hen (me) because 1 Tom was coming fast down the hill gobbling while 2 others were roosted and pitched down right below me. There were enough feathers on the ground for me to say that coyote had a mouth on the bird at some point. He was drumming so he probably left himself open for the old sneak attack. 

The highlight of the day was I met a wonderful older gentleman that was just out observing the turkeys as he has "kill more then his share over the last 50yrs". Turns out he won a few state calling competitions and such back in the day and we talked for 2.5hrs about all things turkey, habitat, calls, and public land. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Prime example of how some of the best / most memorable days of hunting don’t even involve pulling the trigger on anything.


----------



## nicko

Blog on fawn mortality study from PSU. 

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> Blog on fawn mortality study from PSU.
> 
> http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


Thanks.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Saw her again sunday night in Forest county.makes the fifth year in a row now.have seen her 6-8 times in 5 years always within 100yds of where we saw her the first time.A deers home area must not be that big


----------



## jacobh

Beautiful deer


----------



## dougell

The woods went from dead silence most of last week to lot's of gobbling this week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> The woods went from dead silence most of last week to lot's of gobbling this week.


I hope that translates to a couple dead birds for me...I'll be in camp by dinner time tonight through the weekend.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I hope that translates to a couple dead birds for me...I'll be in camp by dinner time tonight through the weekend.


Good luck Joe. Hoping for some hero pics.


----------



## goathillinpa

I was out on Saturday and birds were gobbling for the first couple of hours. Had 2 toms come in but they were about 10 yards on the other side of the property line and wouldn't come any closer uggh.. oh well that's hunting. I now have a pinched nerve in my neck and the season might be done for me. Good luck to all guys who are still going out.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I hope that translates to a couple dead birds for me...I'll be in camp by dinner time tonight through the weekend.


It went from cold to hot almost overnight.My son had a bb game sat at 11:00am.I woke him up to go but he had a fever of 101.5 so he decided to stay in bed so he could hopefully make the game.I reluctantly went out by myself but didn't have high hopes because they birds had been quiet.I go out every morning without a gun just to listen and it was dead last week.I expected more of the same on saturday but struck one up around 7:00am after not hearing any from the roost.I thought I had a good position on him but there's a bunch of ravines in this spot and I happened to pick the wrong flat.The woods are so open right now that it's tough to get close so I backed off a little and got close to where the ravine peters out.As soon as I started working him,a hen that was with him started yelping back at me and several more birds answered me off in the distance.Within 10 minutes,the birds off in the distance started coming and the bird below me,skirted the ravine towards the spot where it petered out.I shut up because before he could get to me,this band of 5 jakes came in from behind and off to my right and where just standing there,pinning me down..He circled down below,came in and must have gotten nervous when he saw the jakes.He went out of strut,stuck his head up and I leveled him before he could turn away.I knew it was a touch far but he dropped stone dead from a load of heavyweight #7 at 52 yards.I didn't think it was quite far but but it ended up being a lazered 52 yards.Every morning since just to listen and they'be been gobbling in places I know have turkeys but haven't heard one all spring.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We had a few guys at our camp since last Thursday so far they’ve taken Two, missed three times, hit one that rolled got up and flew away. They’ve been in the birds pretty much every day seeing and hearing them, but no one else has put any on the ground. I had planned on heading up today to hunt tomorrow with my dad and the rest of the weekend by myself. I’m not sure what the plans will be with my dad and uncle; whether they’ll decide to stay or come home. They’re both retired so they have a lot more luxury in their choices.


----------



## bghunter7311

Turkey population seems to be improving in much of Pa from several down years hopefully the trend continues. I was hunting in Ohio the week before great experience great public land hunters was able to take two birds opening week. ran into several hunters all great people went to Pa for opener and then guided some friend in Pa for a few days complete opposite experience definitely turkeys to hunt but the hunters very inconsiderate " not certain if it was pure ignorance or just a lack of consideration of others." guys walking past your set up 50 yards right during fly down to get in front of you and set up on bird gobbling within 150 yards" of course spooking them and ruining everyones hunt. other hunters setting up clearly on the same bird you are hunting with knowledge you are there then proceeding to call as loud as a turkey call can be used for two hours etc etc etc. We ended up just cutting our Pa hunt short and heading home. My past experience in Pa led me to not even purchase a license and only call for friends who live there I'm glad I didn't waste the money on Pa.


----------



## Kighty7

I was out on the first day and saw two gobblers. HAd my bow in hand and only had about an hour to hunt. No birds talking at all. I went out everyday of the first week and only heard one birds talk on one morning. I killed a nice bird on Saturday, with the shotgun, did not hear one peep from any birds at all. I called a few times and sat still for an hour. Called again and a lonely hen came my way. She had three longbeards following her. I waited until they closed the distance. I watched them strutt around her for a few minutes, picked out the largest bird and let the benelli eat. 10 inch beard, 1 1/4 inch spurs, and over 20 lbs. Didn't seem like a hunt without any talking at all. Still was a great hunt!


----------



## PAbigbear

Took my 25th spring gobbler Friday morning. Typical 2 year old. 19 pounds, 9 1/4" beard, 7/8" Spurs.


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Saw her again sunday night in Forest county.makes the fifth year in a row now.have seen her 6-8 times in 5 years always within 100yds of where we saw her the first time.A deers home area must not be that big


Nice.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Update coming from our wounded veterans hunt in NY this past weekend 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Recent installment of PSU fawn mortality study.

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## nicko

Just received a Lone Wolf Assault fixed stand in the mail today. Gotta get the climbing sticks and stick quiver and an upgraded backpack setup. Looking forward to see what I can do with this setup vs the LW sit and climb.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Past weekend was the 9th Annual Northern Castkill Longbeards chapter of the NWTF Wounded Vets Hunt. I have been involved for 5 years and guiding the last 3, I also got my father to help this year as well and he had an incredible time with his young man. We smashed all previous records, diligent fundraising allowed us to be able to host 24 vets for the weekend. We had 18 kills and only 2 misses in just two days of hunting with 4 Vets tagging out going 2 for 2 on their hunts. It’s honestly my favorite weekend of the entire year and has forged some incredible friendships.

The Vet I had I consider it a true honor to have simply met, he taught me a great deal by example about attitude and an ever positive outlook, having faced multiple active duty injuries over 30 years of service only to return home to be diagnosed with lymphoma. He is two months from his final treatment and is getting excellent results back. He is a hunter but being from Rhode Island has done more salt water fishing and had never taken a turkey. We had a close encounter off the roost Saturday morning but the gobbler stayed to his single hen like glue, the next few hours I showed him some of the nicest river bottom ground in Greene County NY but without raising a single more gobble. We kept moving and ended up shifting to a property that birds rarely ever roost on but very often hit mid to late more as it has multiple secluded hill top fields perfect for gobbling up hens. We pulled in at 11:15am against a Noon end time. Walked down the edge of the first of 6 fields and called, a chorus of gobbles erupted 200yds to the north we looped into the woods thinking we would need to get closer but they were already on their way gobbling so we made a set up giving us both the timber and the field edge of a small 2 acre hay lot for shooting. 6 gobblers appeared in the far corner bar way glistening in the sun taking turns strutting, sending multiple volleys of gobbles at every call I fed them. Soon 4 birds had looped down into the timber with us and the other two were slowly strutting down the edge of the field. I don’t believe anyone could witness such a hunt and walk away indifferent about spring turkey hunting. There was at least 5min of waiting while they swarmed like bees too close together for a shot only coming out of strut to scream in our faces at 40yds eventually a bird broke and stepped to the side at 11:42am my spare 870 and the Hevi 6’s made short work of a nice 20lb 2yr old in the hands of a trained professional. It would have been an easy double situation but I was solely focused on the task at hand and my 20ga was sitting on the ground behind us. Sunday was slated for light to moderate all day rain so we knew things would probably be slow for gobbling but the birds should be consistent and hit the fields. By 7am we had located a large flock in a corn field and made our move. With no traditional cover for hundreds of yards we used the only rise in a near by alfalfa field to crouch walk/crawl into 160yds. My first call promptly got the boss hens attention and she turned and marched directly away from us. The two dominant toms stood in the field looking at her then looking our way then back at her before they turned to follow their matriarch hen. I figured if love wouldn’t work maybe jealously would and fired off a gobbled with my mouth call and both birds gobbled back and went into strut with bright white heads. Had to paint quite the scene launching excited yelping, cutting, lots of gobbles and jake yelping to draw them from 160 to 75 but it took taking my hat off and running fighting purrs while slapping my legs with my hat which prompted the ol tough guy march into a 31yds stoning. We were soaked from lying out in the grass field but entirely worth it. Just when we thought we couldn’t have improved from the previous days hunt we got our hands on the bird to find him Hooked up with a solid set of spurs (1 3/8th and 1 ¼). This bird was good enough to be the highest scoring (NWTF system) of the weekend which gifted him a free mount from a local taxidermist and friend of mine.

*

My father had a good weekend as well, he doubled on Saturday by 6am and his guy killed again by 6 on Sunday. He will be back next year as a volunteer and offered to sponsor a guy next season as well.

*

My wife also put together another wonderful piece of feather painting that we presented the man who organizes and drives the fund raising for the event each year as they pour months of work lining up guys, getting donations and sponsors, recruiting guides and volunteers, finding farms ect.

Pictures from our afternoon BBQ at a local gun club









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Well done Taunto, well done! :usa2:


----------



## TauntoHawk

Pictures from our hunt










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Few more my father and his hunter, my wife's feather work, and some tools of destruction









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW Taunto...what an incredible weekend!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I covered a little under 3-miles last night trying to put one to bed with no luck.

Set up this morning and 4:55am the woods exploded. By 5:10 I had identified 6 different toms. At 5:15 I had some birds pitch into the pipe line roughly 80 yards east of my position and the best bird was on fire, I knew he was all but dead....then it happened...in cane two hunters from the neighboring private club. No doubt they heard this particular bird as his morning song shook Jones’s Hollow. When the birds hit the ground it was clear this loud mouth was heading my way, but from my position at the base of a huge cherry I couldn’t see him. I saw the first hunter, then the second and never heard anything more from that Tom.

I still had several sounding off west of my position, down on the next ledge. Although they were intent to give away their position in the early dawn, it was clear they weren’t enamored with my efforts from my position so I moved in (something I typically don’t do this early in the am). I repositioned myself roughly 250 yards from my initial set. I offered a few tree calls from my Tom Teaser Butt Naked and they blew up. I had closed to within roughly 150 yards of their perch. They pitched down across the valley, but still answered every call I offered. I had some work cut ou for me to get them to my side and then i head the unmistakable yelps of a friction call across the valley followed quickly by a gobble and moments later a single blast

All told I had a very exciting first 80-minutes. The rest of the morning found me covering almost 8 miles (7.8) and didn’t get a single bird to respond

I did see see, 9 deer, a bear, some grouse, one hen, 2 geese, 3 yotes, and a porky....didn’t have one having one hanging from his his hooks by noon, but it wasn’t an awful day.

Joe’s s


----------



## PAbigbear

Tauto, that's awesome! Congrats to all!


----------



## vonfoust

That is awesome Taunto! Great work!


----------



## nicko

Outstanding Taunto.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Close call this morning around 7:30 darn bird closed the last 80 yards silently and ended up popping over the ledge a mere 30 yards away but hard to my right. I couldn’t swing that way so I waited patiently as he he circled behind me and got over my left shoulder (abut 8:30 on a clock). He exploded with a triple gobble, likely p.o.ed he did see the ladies he was looking for. When he went into strut I tried to swing on him, I think I moved about 5” before he took off...unlike some others I’m not throwing a shot at him as he blasting through the trees...funny....almost all of the gobbling this morning didn’t start until 7 song with the rain and they gobbled at eve y clap of thunder...I did my best sneak and peak closing to 100 yards of them and waited the rain out...sun came out around 9:30 and not another gobble until 12 as I was walking out across the field? Funny how something with a brain smaller than a marble can drive you nuts.

Looks like tomorrow will have to be the day as Sat is looking like a total wash 75% or higher chance of storms all day....bad for me, but man do they need it up here, water WAY down. Delayed harvest area waters, Pone Creek, Kettle Creek, Genesee rivers...all down...fields are like cement.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Close call this morning around 7:30 darn bird closed the last 80 yards silently and ended up popping over the ledge a mere 30 yards away but hard to my right. I couldn’t swing that way so I waited patiently as he he circled behind me and got over my left shoulder (abut 8:30 on a clock). He exploded with a triple gobble, likely p.o.ed he did see the ladies he was looking for. When he went into strut I tried to swing on him, I think I moved about 5” before he took off...unlike some others I’m not throwing a shot at him as he blasting through the trees...funny....almost all of the gobbling this morning didn’t start until 7 song with the rain and they gobbled at eve y clap of thunder...I did my best sneak and peak closing to 100 yards of them and waited the rain out...sun came out around 9:30 and not another gobble until 12 as I was walking out across the field? *Funny how something with a brain smaller than a marble can drive you nuts.*
> 
> Looks like tomorrow will have to be the day as Sat is looking like a total wash 75% or higher chance of storms all day....bad for me, but man do they need it up here, water WAY down. Delayed harvest area waters, Pone Creek, Kettle Creek, Genesee rivers...all down...fields are like cement.
> 
> Joe


My wife says the same thing and she doesn't hunt.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hunted one property 3 times...tom's in shooting range all 3 hunts! My pop took a 2yr old the first day in the fog. I shot a 2yr old on the morning of the first Tuesday. Still 9 more longbeards in that area!....and a group of 4 jakes that run together. Only seen 1 hen though. 1 of the tom's is noticeably larger then the others body wise and has a thick beard near 11-12"s with a bluish tip on it. I'm betting he's got some hooks too. Saturday we were going to hunt for him but the weather of course was another story. I'm betting there's been other's...but there was also a trespasser in there on tuesday morning when i shot my bird. I never saw the guy but my pops said he and his decoy made a hasty retreat.


Other property i hunted this week, also 3 hunts, i passed on a tom(i'm thinkin sub 9" beard) in a group with 6 jakes and a hen. Only 1 jake would gobble some....and only after the tom did. I had to restrain myself from cracking up, some of the most comical jake gobbling I've ever heard! Watched them in the field for an hour, in the woods near me for 2 more hours and listened to them gobbling for almost another hour just out sight over the hill from me. My bum was starting to kill me as i didn't/ couldn't really move much with that many eyes within 35-60yds of me for about 2 hours. Hen came near as 15ft at one point and I was waiting for her to blow the whistle on me with the foliage being a bit sparse but she never did. Saw the same bunch regroup mid morning on thursday, not near as much gobbling, but the rain played a part in that. They halted almost all activity for awhile during the heavier periods of rain and stood just in and along the edge of the woods. Friday morning i saw my first martin...thought it was a red fox till it jumped up and hung on the side of a tree. Listened to the hen yelping and clucking for a bit before i saw her. No would be suiter's came to her or showed up. 1st hunt of 6 that i didn't see a tom ......or even hear one. Usually see a few more adult tom's on this property but thus far only the one.

Seen 4 different bucks so far and all have a bout an inch to a bit more in growth.


----------



## TauntoHawk

A buddy of mine asked to go Saturday as it was his only day of the season he could go. He was tagged out by 6:20am on public land in birdsboro.

He came in screaming from a long way to the box call to 30yds and had on of the fullest Jake gobbles I've heard.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

So I have this friend, yeah that's it. We'll call him Nick O. So let's just say that I, err, Nick O went out Saturday morning and knew where at least one gobbler was roosting. Set up early, heard the gobbles, called a little to let him know where a hen was, and then shut up. Right at flydown, ole Nick O found out he had walked past a hen that was roosted as well. 
So now I'm sitting between a hen that had flown down and a gobbler (as Nick O told me). (On the hen flydown she made some noises, not sure if those were a warning noise??? Just some clucks seemed to be.)
Anyway, thinking he's in the perfect spot, my friend now sees a gobbler come out of the woods heading his direction, about 150 yds out now. On it now he thinks. The gobbler never struts or does much of anything, just sort of wandering towards me, ummm Nick O. He's got to go through a little swale in the field and sight is lost at this point. The hen had moved off away from the set up. After 15-20 minutes there is no patience left and our turkey hunter slowly stands up to see if the gobbler is still around. He is, but actually farther away to our hunters left, about to enter the woods. It's obvious the gobbler has seen something he doesn't like at this point and he walks into the woods. Not a rush, just meanders off the other direction. My friend, ole Nick O, would have been in the woods trying for this one again this morning, but forgot to set his alarm. Will that bird be back in the same general area tomorrow? If so, I'll remind Nick O to set his alarm and don't screw up this time.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> So I have this friend, yeah that's it. We'll call him Nick O. So let's just say that I, err, Nick O went out Saturday morning and knew where at least one gobbler was roosting. Set up early, heard the gobbles, called a little to let him know where a hen was, and then shut up. Right at flydown, ole Nick O found out he had walked past a hen that was roosted as well.
> So now I'm sitting between a hen that had flown down and a gobbler (as Nick O told me). (On the hen flydown she made some noises, not sure if those were a warning noise??? Just some clucks seemed to be.)
> Anyway, thinking he's in the perfect spot, my friend now sees a gobbler come out of the woods heading his direction, about 150 yds out now. On it now he thinks. The gobbler never struts or does much of anything, just sort of wandering towards me, ummm Nick O. He's got to go through a little swale in the field and sight is lost at this point. The hen had moved off away from the set up. After 15-20 minutes there is no patience left and our turkey hunter slowly stands up to see if the gobbler is still around. He is, but actually farther away to our hunters left, about to enter the woods. It's obvious the gobbler has seen something he doesn't like at this point and he walks into the woods. Not a rush, just meanders off the other direction. My friend, ole Nick O, would have been in the woods trying for this one again this morning, but forgot to set his alarm. Will that bird be back in the same general area tomorrow? If so, I'll remind Nick O to set his alarm and don't screw up this time.


Turkeys do what turkeys do.They aren't smart,they have no ability to reason and he won't remember that he saw something he didn't like.He may be there and he may not be there but you had nothing to do with it.Two years ago on the youth day,my son got a little antsy and shot one that was just out of range.The bird rolled backwards,got to his feet and flew off.We called those same two birds in a week later in the exact same spot and he killed one.The next year,I called in a long beard and three jakes right to his lap and he missed.The very next day we called those exact same birds in at the exact same spot.People often talk about pressured,educated birds.In my experience,they're too stupid to educate.Some respond well on certain days and on other days,there's nothing you can do to get them in.The more you try to over analyze them,the worse off you'll be.The biggest obstacle in turkey hunting is trying to hit the right days at the right time during the breeding cycle.Most birds are killable but you have to be there during that time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I had a decent couple of days in Potter, too bad Saturday was a total wash as I lost entire day...I worked birds every day, getting a nice mature tom within 30 yards, but couldn't make the shot needed....on another morning I called a fired up tom across the entire top, down the valley and I was sure he would be riding in my pack that morning..as I was glassing the other side of the ravine looking for the source of the thunderous gobbling I noticed movement to my left...another hunter was climbing out of the creek bottom and working toward the bird that I was working that was on the ridge above him...I still could not see the bird but I had pulled him from at least 400 yards away to where he was at that moment. At this point he was screaming his head off and I wasn't even calling - he answered any sound he heard from woodpeckers, to crows and song birds...I did move roughly 80 yards to the west and gave a coupled of soft calls to hopefully turn him away from the approaching hunter, but it wasn't meant to be, at least for me...I was looking intently with my 10x40's trying to locate him when I saw the hunter throw up his gun and make the shot. The terrain blocked me from seeing the target, but I watched the hunter run over and do some sort of dance. As disgusted as I was, I decided to hike over and check it out...probably 2 year old in the 16lb range with 8.25" beard...turns out was the hunters first turkey. He is 36 years old and has been hunting them for the last 6 years..he was using his grandfathers single shot 10-gauge (I had never seen one before). After meeting him and seeing his excitement, I wasn't as disgusted....

Can't really complain - got into birds everyday, saw some bear and yotes (two things I don't see every trip)...lost a few flies in the regulated catch and release waters outside of Coudersport - put on some serious miles, but it was all better than being in the office. 

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Good info. Thanks. Are there any weather patterns that change activity (short of extreme/dangerous weather)? Anything to make you pick one day over another with everything else being equal?


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Good info. Thanks. Are there any weather patterns that change activity (short of extreme/dangerous weather)? Anything to make you pick one day over another with everything else being equal?


LOL.I wish I could answer that.I used to keep detailed notes about the weather,rain pressure etc trying to peace it all together to no avail.I go out every morning without a gun just to listen.Some mornings they gobble their heads off and the next morning in the same spot,it may be dead.Good calling and certain techniques for certain situations will certainly tip the odds in your favor but what's going on with the breeding cycle in that small part of the world is what matters the most.In you have the time and you have patience,you'll be rewarded most years.before my son started to hunt,I hunted every single morning before work with someone.Turkeys do what turkeys do and there's no way to figure out what makes them tick on a consistent basis.That can frustrate you but that's also what makes them fun.


----------



## rogersb

My wife saw a fawn dead on the side of the road today near Freeland. I haven't seen any yet but I have a salt block out for a month now so I figured I would throw a camera on it. Anyone else starting to see fawns?


----------



## pabuck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Wow, looks like a great day! Is that at a ski area?


pabuck said:


> View attachment 6492875
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck

Washington County, my 6 year old’s first time ever in a blind. 

https://youtu.be/dIjaidinNr4



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck

Perry24 said:


> Wow, looks like a great day! Is that at a ski area?


No, just a gas line running through a farm!!

Video posted in post above!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Good info. Thanks. Are there any weather patterns that change activity (short of extreme/dangerous weather)? Anything to make you pick one day over another with everything else being equal?


Tell nick O that the bird will be back turkeys spook from nothing so many times a day it takes several repeats of real danger to teach them a good lesson.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My ears are burning.


----------



## TauntoHawk

pabuck said:


> Washington County, my 6 year old’s first time ever in a blind.
> 
> https://youtu.be/dIjaidinNr4
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man that will hook a kid fast, awesome hunt. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Took yesterday off, because well, 4am is early and it was a long weekend to recover from. Went up today. Found out that the gas company that has been telling us for the last 2-3 years they were going to cap a very old well actually started yesterday. Opened a driveway to get cement trucks through to the well. Most of the driveway goes right through the trees that the turkey that "Nick O" had found was roosting in. Guess what WILL scare a turkey out of the area?


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Took yesterday off, because well, 4am is early and it was a long weekend to recover from. Went up today. Found out that the gas company that has been telling us for the last 2-3 years they were going to cap a very old well actually started yesterday. Opened a driveway to get cement trucks through to the well. Most of the driveway goes right through the trees that the turkey that "Nick O" had found was roosting in. Guess what WILL scare a turkey out of the area?


That will do it. 

I've been up between 3 and 3:50am 12 of the last 18 days for hunting, most weekdays before work and weekends with weddings in the afternoon just keep pushing forward and try not to die before June gets here. 

They will be adding a road and select cutting my favorite section of public land, I don't know when but the trees are marked (looks more like clear cutting with how many) and my turkey hunting fate there will be slashed too. If cutting up primo roost areas doesn't kill it the pressure of a road leading right there will. This mornings walk was 5,123 steps from the vehicle to the tree I set up at by 5:06am but I had 5 longbeards singing all to myself. Probably should have shot one of the 2 two year olds that landed in range but I wanted a particular one of those 5 that opted for the pitch the other way and live option which I didn't expect. I will cherish each hunt before those trees get whacked so not in a rush to kill any of them as each day I get to watch them or hear them gobble is good enough. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)

Another installment in the Fawn mortality blog from PSU.


----------



## dougell

It's all very interesting and the results are very similar to the fawn mortality study done in 2000-2001.Take note about what percentage are being killed by predators.Roughly 50% of all fawns die and about half of them are killed by predators so about 25% are killed.Of those killed by predators about half of them (roughly 12% of all fawns)are killed by coyotes and the rest by bears with a a few bobcats killing them.People blame coyotes for killing all the deer but they get very few adults and not as many fawns as people think.


----------



## Skelly

My first Gobbler. Used a gun but man what a rush, he came in on a string from a few hundred yards. This morning in the rain.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Skelly.

The way work has been this spring, i’m not seeing any turkey hunt happening for me. Congrats to those getting it done and just enjoying time in the woods.


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Skelly. Still working on mine. This is what I found Tuesday, the pines behind the drive are where at least one gobbler had been roosting until then.


----------



## nicko

PSU fawn mortality blog update.

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## dougell

It's been a tough year getting him out with the weather early on and baseball.I woke up to wind and rain saturday morning so I crawled back in bed.My plan was to head out after 9:00 am once the weather broke but the kid wasn't really up to it.I told him this was the best time to go.We may not hear much but if we struck one up,he's most likely die.I could tell he didn't have much confidence in the old man but he grabbed his stuff anyway and we went out.Around 11:30,we struck up a pair of longbeards and they were on their way.I went around the corner to set up and call in case they hung up out of range.The stopped gobbling as they often do and I saw Jordan bear down and heard the click of his safety.Boom!He flattened him at 40 yards.I should have set up next to him and we would have had a double but I was afraid they'd only come in so far if sat there.Nice bird with a thin 9.5" beard and 1 1/4" spurs.


----------



## 12-Ringer

congrats to you both - must be great to be able to almost go right out your back door...Lord knows things would be a lot different for Ty and I if that were the case.

Great bird!

Joe


----------



## dougell

It is nice but it's only the third time he's been able to make it out and two of those days were miserable.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> congrats to you both - must be great to be able to almost go right out your back door...Lord knows things would be a lot different for Ty and I if that were the case.
> 
> Great bird!
> 
> Joe


Joe you aren't kidding I put 90 miles down a day to get from my home to my closest hunting spot for turkey, from there to the office and the office home. Takes a sick individual to do that 3+ a week for the month of May accompanied by 3:30 wake up call to do it and be at work by 9:30

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> It's been a tough year getting him out with the weather early on and baseball.I woke up to wind and rain saturday morning so I crawled back in bed.My plan was to head out after 9:00 am once the weather broke but the kid wasn't really up to it.I told him this was the best time to go.We may not hear much but if we struck one up,he's most likely die.I could tell he didn't have much confidence in the old man but he grabbed his stuff anyway and we went out.Around 11:30,we struck up a pair of longbeards and they were on their way.I went around the corner to set up and call in case they hung up out of range.The stopped gobbling as they often do and I saw Jordan bear down and heard the click of his safety.Boom!He flattened him at 40 yards.I should have set up next to him and we would have had a double but I was afraid they'd only come in so far if sat there.Nice bird with a thin 9.5" beard and 1 1/4" spurs.
> View attachment 6497085


Congrats to the kid for getting out in the rain, those foul weather days are rough right up until they reward you. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Doug.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Doug!!


----------



## nicko

The latest fawn mortality blog entry.

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## dougell

I had to snap this picture while hunting this past saturday on Moshannon state forest.Fifteen years ago,you could shoot 200 yards in this spot and now you can't see past 40 yards.This is the mid level understory developing beneath a shaded mature canopy.No logging has taken place and it hasn't been fenced.It's just the result of taking the deer herd below the carrying capacity for several years.This area was DMAP'd heavily by DCNR but was taken out of DMAP about 6 years ago when they felt that they were getting desirable regeneration.This is precisely why I've been defending the deer management program for so long.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I got back to NY this weekend this time to hunt on my tags. Saturday the rain held off at day break and we called the flock to us right off the roost and had 6 longbeards land in a semi circle around our set up. My buddy and I each picked the closest gobbler to our gun barrels and took our first double together before 6am. A few phone calls/texts and we had a friend lined up with a valid tag for the rest of the day. Hit a new property and spotted a few birds at the top of the hill but at 950yds couldn't tell if the strutting bird was a jake or Tom so we made a big loop on the backside of the hill and struck a gobble on the first call. Set up and got into a bickering match with a hen and she drug a Tom and 3 jakes along right into our laps just before the rain opened up for the day.

Got a youth hunter out the rest of the day but the rain kept at it so we camped in a blind which is not my favorite way to hunt turkeys and we never heard or saw a bird.

Sunday we encounter a few different hard headed birds that had no intentions of playing any games with us until we relocated at 11 and hoped for some last hour magic. Just as I was telling my buddy that I was really confident that we could find an enthusiastic bird on one of these ridges at his uncle's farm a bird answered my box call the next hollow over and after 100+ gobbles he had found his way to 23yds with another gobbler and I punched my second tag in two days.

Blessed to have great friends and awesome hunting in NY always enjoy the views.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

You are a turkey killing machine Taunto. Congrats!! 

Once the season ends, you can catch up on your sleep


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats Taunto and to Doug and his son.


----------



## cc122368

Only got a picture of one of my long beards but tagged out with two this year.
View attachment 6499783
.
View attachment 6499785


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to those that connected so far...the end is approaching fast!

No bow gobbler hunting for me this year but anybody else round here have any luck this season with one?


----------



## nicko

Season will end with me not even stepping foot in the woods to chase turkeys. Just no time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

1 down here and 2 in ny. Passed up, shot one or was with somebody that connected on 7 of 9 outings...with my 2nd pa tag yet to be filled. We haven't hunted where we saw the huge gobbler since the 2nd saturday. I'm sure somebody(s) that's not supposed to be there has but those birds in theory should still be relatively unpressured. Might be heading there tomorrow but unsure as of yet what's going on.

Average thickness 10" beard...single spur at 7/8,other spur never grew...21lbs.

somewhat thick beard at 9 7/8...7/8 spurs...17lbs.

Thicker beard at 9 3/4...1 1/4 spurs...23lbs.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Season will end with me not even stepping foot in the woods to chase turkeys. Just no time.


*sorry to hear that nick*...that's tough! I've been lucky, most years I've been able to get out every saturday and atleast 2-3 week days if i wanted to. I've used a vac day or 2 in the past or was suddenly ill a day! I'm too hooked on it to not get out.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> *sorry to hear that nick*...that's tough! I've been lucky, most years I've been able to get out every saturday and atleast 2-3 week days if i wanted to. I've used a vac day or 2 in the past or was suddenly ill a day! I'm too hooked on it to not get out.


Yeah, it sucks but it's the busy season for my work. Gotta bank what I can now and work as much as I can so I can enjoy the fall and not worry about taking time off. Congrats on a heckuva turkey season! I'm living vicariously through everybody else.


----------



## trykon stroker

I know there are some dog fellas on here, not sure about beaglers, but thought I’d share. The fella I bought my beagle from had been on me about running my beagle in field trials and I finally gave it a try. First trial was on April 22 and to my surprise my dog placed in the top 10 bringing home a 7th place finish. She has since then been run in 3 other field trials and placed 8th, 1st and 2nd in those. I’m really surprised being that she has typically been hunted over as the lone dog. She really seems to enjoy competing against other dogs and showing her competitiveness. She refuses to allow another dog to be at the front of the pack on the trail and runs the hair right off a rabbit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

trykon stroker said:


> I know there are some dog fellas on here, not sure about beaglers, but thought I’d share. The fella I bought my beagle from had been on me about running my beagle in field trials and I finally gave it a try. First trial was on April 22 and to my surprise my dog placed in the top 10 bringing home a 7th place finish. She has since then been run in 3 other field trials and placed 8th, 1st and 2nd in those. I’m really surprised being that she has typically been hunted over as the lone dog. She really seems to enjoy competing against other dogs and showing her competitiveness. She refuses to allow another dog to be at the front of the pack on the trail and runs the hair right off a rabbit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I raised hounds all my life...nice too see houndsman:darkbeer:


----------



## vonfoust

trykon stroker said:


> I know there are some dog fellas on here, not sure about beaglers, but thought I’d share. The fella I bought my beagle from had been on me about running my beagle in field trials and I finally gave it a try. First trial was on April 22 and to my surprise my dog placed in the top 10 bringing home a 7th place finish. She has since then been run in 3 other field trials and placed 8th, 1st and 2nd in those. I’m really surprised being that she has typically been hunted over as the lone dog. She really seems to enjoy competing against other dogs and showing her competitiveness. She refuses to allow another dog to be at the front of the pack on the trail and runs the hair right off a rabbit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff! Fun dogs and congratulations. Welcome aboard. If this thread disappears in about a month don't worry, Ole Nicko will start a 2018-2019 thread right about when licenses go on sale. Then we can start arguing over a lot of other non-essential stuff. (You know how you can beat the snot out of any one of your siblings but damn if someone tries the same thing on your watch? Kinda like that here.) :secret:


----------



## Billy H

Congrats that’s a nice dog. My Pop was a beagle guy back in his day.


----------



## tyepsu

I guess I had a successful season. First bird was shot on Monday May 7th before work, coyote was shot morning of May 15th as she was trying to stalk my decoys and 2nd bird was shot this past Wednesday May 23rd.


----------



## tyepsu

Not sure why the pics posted sideways. Sorry about that .


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats! 

I saw a coyote almost every hunt on 1 property last season. Must have thinned them out as we didn't a one this spring.

That first gobbler is sportin a nice lookin beard! :thumbs_up


----------



## TauntoHawk

Had a great weekend, took the family to my uncle's in 3C. Saturday I took off blind for a long ridge I haven't hunted in about 8 years and was welcomed with the familiar sound of a strong gobbling Tom announcing his dominance to anything that made noise in his piece of the mountains. Sometimes they just die easy and this was one of those birds. Left my phone in the house when getting dressed so didn't get the good pics I normally like the snap.

On my walk out I jumped a bachelor group that had two bucks with growth to the ear tips.

Had plenty of time to get my girl out fishing for her first few bass and we found plenty of snakes, tadpoles, frogs, newts and various other critters to keep her entertained and loving every moment. She practiced her turkey calling and got absolutely filthy playing in the mud at the pond so we stopped at a creek for a dad style washing. 

In the afternoon we fired up the tractor and got two food plots in, our first real attempt at such self launched endeavours but I was happy with the results and very happy to see a few hours of light rain Sunday morning. We have two more small plots to do in the fall.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Nice job Taunto! That is a great weekend there! 

Anyone heading to Seven Springs this weekend for the Total Archery Challenge?


----------



## pabuck

vonfoust said:


> Nice job Taunto! That is a great weekend there!
> 
> Anyone heading to Seven Springs this weekend for the Total Archery Challenge?


Gonna try and get there Sunday. Good practice for the OPA!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great pics Taunto. Looks like it was a great weekend all around. And good looking beagles. I have a lot of admiration for those who are able to put in the time to train their dogs to perform at those levels. Our Maisy is a sweetheart of a dog but I think she may be a little too skittish to be a hunter and I have not had to the time to really sink into any extended and consistent training. Hell, I think I would need training first on the right way to train a dog. 

2018-19 licenses go on sale June 18th. I'll save any thoughts I have for the upcoming season until I start up the new Pennsylvania hunting thread. Congrats to all who knocked down the birds this spring. This season is just about ready to be put to bed. 

As for the 2017-18 season, I dropped the first deer out of our group on our Potter lease and we saw my buddy's son get his first deer/buck on the same lease. I also screwed up a shot and lost a buck on the same property which is a festering sore that I'll carry with me and a lesson learned.


----------



## PaBone

I picked up my Pa. buck a few weeks ago and I think another great job by Russ at Russell's Taxidermy and Archery. The form is a semi sneek from Ohio Taxidermy supply. I like the way the one ear is more forward than the other. He is a 9 pt with about a 5 inch kicker.


----------



## Polock21

PaBone said:


> I picked up my Pa. buck a few weeks ago and I think another great job by Russ at Russell's Taxidermy and Archery. The form is a semi sneek from Ohio Taxidermy supply. I like the way the one ear is more forward than the other. He is a 9 pt with about a 5 inch kicker.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6505001
> View attachment 6505003
> View attachment 6505005
> View attachment 6505007


Love the ole stank eye. PaBone just being PaBone posting another trophy photo. Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Polock21 said:


> .......PaBone just being PaBone posting another trophy photo. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about it!!! Another great pa buck. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## PaBone

Thanks guys, it's been awhile since I have been on AT. Been busy building a house for one of my son's who is getting married in early July. I want congratulate all the successful turkey hunters this spring a lot of nice birds on this thread.


----------



## 138104

Think it is about time for the 2018-2019 thread to fire up! Where you at, Nicko?


----------



## cc122368

Nice buck PaBone.


----------



## Billy H

Thats a great mount. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nicko

Time to put this thread to bed. Good night 2017–18 season.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5451961


----------

